# Abroadies Chat 2007!



## Fidget

Welcome to your new home ladies, new year and new house and all that         

  ​
The List is Growing !!!

Abroadie Ladies in Waiting 

Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 

Abroadie's Miracles

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET      
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March   
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF     
Joeyad IM Barcelona DE IVF IM Barcelona     
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found   
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE    
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF   
Nat210 Ceram DE IVF   
Vindo Serum Athens DE IVF    
Boakie Ceram DE IVF   
Lesleyjane Altra Vita DE IVF   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE IVF EDD 13/08/07   
Radnorgirl   
Brownowl CFC DE IVF  Jan 07  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  
*
Abroadie Crew * 

*
SPAIN * 

RSMUM Ceram DE  
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Donor found  
Bel Ceram DE IVF  
River Ceram IVF  
Jassie Ceram IVF  
Casey Ceram DE IVF  
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates  
Andream Ceram DE IVF  
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates  
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor  
Nat210 Ceram DE IVF  
NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF  
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor  
Meercat Ceram DE IVF  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF  
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF  
LaraB Ceram DE IVF  
Boakie Ceram DE IVF  
Rosalind Ceram IVF  
Reb Ceram DE IVF  
Lazydog Ceram DE IVF  
GeorgieB Ceram DE IVF  
Cecily Parsley Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor  
EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation  
Joeyad IM Barcelona  
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM FET ET  
roze IVIB DE IVF  
Rozlu IVIB  
nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor  
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET Awaiting Donor  
Pearl IVI DE IVF  
Purplechick IVI DE IVF    
Janeup IVI DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF  
Radnorgirl  
MrsBunny Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
coconutkym IM DE IVF Start Feb 

*
Russia * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF  
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date  
Lesleyjane Altra Vita Waiting to start 

*
Czech * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF  
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF  
Babybliss Fertimed IVF  
Dawnguzz Ceram DE IVF   

*
Greece * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 23 Oct  
B123 Chania DE IVF  
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF  
Vindo Athens DE 24/10  
Mickle Chania DIVF Dec 

*
Germany * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
South Africa * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  Jan 07 

*
Turkey * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
Poland * 

Yonny Invimed 1st Appointment  
Schmoo73 Invimed 1st Appointment Jan 

*
Latvia * 

*
Barbados * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January   
*


----------



## brownowl23

HI Everyone

Just a quick update from SA. OUr donor was scanned today and has 12 or more follies, she is being triggered tonight and EC is WEdnesday. Transfer willl be on Saturday. All seems (tou ch wood) to be going OK this time. 

Chris


----------



## RSMUM

FAB news!  Everything crossed for you.  

D X


----------



## schmoo73

Chris - good luck with the tx, keep us posted on events  

  

Schmoo x


----------



## Spaykay

Hello, i'm currently posting on the xpats thread although, can I join here tooo! I actually live abroad and am doing my treatment in Madrid.I'm awaiting genetic testing so no dates for future ICSI or IVF yet. What a lot of BFPs!!! Good luck to all off you on the wating list there.

Take care

Kay xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Chris excellent news ..... thinking of you 

Kay nice to meet you, this is a wonderful thread and you will feel right at "home" here.


----------



## Ms Minerva

There may be steam coming from my post, as I have just watched the Panorama programme about the ARGC and I am absolutely fuming at such biased so-called journalism! 

As an ex-ARGC patient I have nothing but admiration for Mr T and his staff.

Anyway, back to all the Abroadies!

AJ - very sorry that your tx has been delayed, hope that you can manage to enjoy your time and treat it as a little break in Barcelona, thinking of you hun.

Lesleyjane - that is just such good news about your scan! So pleased for you!

Crusoe - thinking of you, great that you could meet up with AJ, I'm sure you had a fab time!

Gigglygirl - I know what you mean about tx and weight gain, I seem to put on about 7lbs each time and it is so hard to shift it...well done to Dawn on losing 3lbs!

Hope that you cat comes home safe and sound soon! Big hugs to you!

Schmoo -  Good luck to you! with your treatment at Invimed!

Misty C and Casey - so glad that you are still keeping an eye on us all.

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Mrs M- Lots of steam coming out of my ears too, and I have never been to the ARGC! Considered it though, and have done lots of research into immune issues - no-one claims it's a proven science but we are all educated individuals who can make our own minds up based on the facts. No-one had been told it's without risks and although I won't have IVIg for personal reasons I think it's fab that someone in the UK is prepared to stick their neck out and provide these tx's. It seems to work for many couples who've had repeated failures. It's also telling that on the panel there was no-one else from a private clinic and I'm sure they think the HFEA is over-bureaucratic too. Why else are we forced to go abroad if we're going for donors, if not for HFEA meddling?  

Anyway, enough ranting! Just been in chat (met Radnor & RSMum keeping the abroadies end up!) and there were 34 people in the chat. Tricky to keep up but obviously emotive.

Love to all, I'm off for a bath! Not too hot though as am steaming enough... 
Take care and special hugs to Brownowl, Crusoe and AJ,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Giggly, sorry I missed you, Radnor and RSMUM in chat, but I have blown you a couple of bubbles instead! 


Jules
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Kay - welcome and good luck!! x

Chris - that's brilliant news.  Good luck for Saturday!! x

Giggles - hope the bath was good.  Steam away, in more than one way!  x

Ms Minerva - how's it all going?  Steam away too......tv has become sensationalism, ditto most of the newspapers.  x

Dawn - I hope he's back soon.  Thinking of you. xx

The HFEA....well, what can I say?  Who gets to be invited on these boards anyway?  Someone who's had experience of IVF?  No.  Good luck to Mr T.  I haven't seen the programme as I'm in Spain but DP has taped it for me.  I've heard, before its airing, that it is a witch hunt.  Say no more on that one AJ.  

Me?  Well, I've been doing really well so far....met the lovely Crusoe (again, as I met her last year) and her DH......Crusoe.....I can see why you want his babies!!!!  Ha, ha!!  He's lovely, girls!  I've been reading, walking, eating, sleeping, reading, walking, eating, sleeping!!  I also had acupuncture today with Valerie Mendels in Barcelona (she's great) and back with her on Wednesday before and after ET.  I called the IM today to see if my donor did well....they didn't give me any info as they said they didn't have the exact figures but she did well and Dr W will phone me tomorrow.  I hope it's good news.  I'd like to put 10 back please.  So, I've been having a good time, despite being with DH (who is at home sniffing my scarf he tells me!!) but tonight......wait for it......I had an awful time.  Went out to eat locally, been to the restaurant before, took my book, head down in it.  First sign it wasn't going to be my evening was when I didn't get half my food.  Head back down in book.  Second sign was when the man next to me kept saying "pppssssst.  Pppsssssst!  Hey, hello!"  Eventually I looked up, not quite believing he could be meaning me.  There then continued a never ending round of questions, thoughts, ideas for trips from him (he was Danish, he tells me) and general nonsense I had to endure through gritted teeth.  My drink didn't arrive.  I couldn't enjoy my food.  My deliberate body language of "get lost" went unnoticed by him and the 2 tables either side were rooted with fascination in all this.  I asked for my bill, pushing my unenjoyed meal away (it was lovely but I couldn't enjoy it).  I asked for my bill THREE times......the service was awful.  Almost an hour had flown by with this idiot in my face.   He only had the cheek to ask me to "accompany him tomorrow".  Yeah right.  I flashed my engagement ring, told him I was here with DP who was in the room unwell (ok, a lie!)  So, here I am, in my hotel room, still a little hungry, no decaf coffee, and irritated beyound belief!  I keep thinking "stop, think of the baby", so I am.  I shall listen to my hypnosis CD again now! 

Crusoe.......good luck hun.  Thinking of you.  Have a good flight back.  xxx

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Womb with a View

OMG, where did all those bubbles come from?  Who gave me those?!!!!  How long have they been there.....I've only just noticed them!  How lovely!  Thank you!  xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi AJ, sorry that you got hassled in the restaurant! What a pain in the bun some men can be! Maybe you should have said DP was in the room unwell after straining a muscle in his tai kwondo championship!  

Failing that, a glass of cold drink, "accidentally" spilled in his lap may have cooled his ardour! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Hello All,

Just to introduce myself and ask you to add Germany on the list of countries   .  As you can see from my footer we've had experiance of the uk process but now working over here in Munich.  Good news is 4 free attempts even for ICSI, but yet to find out what the queues are like.
First Appointment for TX is as of Feb so let's see... in the meantime its beer and sausages.

Rgds
Andy


----------



## Fidget

Andy

all done for you  

Good luck with your first appointment    

Debs
xx


----------



## safarigirl

hahahahahah AJ - gotta laugh - if you look at the animal species you will always find that the women attracts males just before she is impregnated and falls pregnant!!!!!!!!  dont stress too much about the donor, wait till you hear about the batch of eggies for you and then let us know

Whats this about you slipping in you were flashing an engagement ring.  is this new?  If so big congrats

Welcome to the thread Andy 

Wish i could have been at dinner with and crusoe and Dh 

Big hello to everyone else .....


----------



## roze

Hi to everyone.

AJ, I hope that everything will go OK. I had a week in Kiev before the tx and this was the longest time away from work, which helped me relax more.  I do think that this is important and that this works for you.

Dawnguzz, I do hope your cat turns up as I can understand how you feel.  I lost one last year - he turned up just after my m/c and stayed with us for exactly one year; he took a lot of the pain away for me as it was an awful time. He had such am amazing personality and became my personal ' friend'. My DH thinks he was sent to look after me and left when his job was done. Cats are wonderful creatures.

Hope 2007 is the year for many more BFP's for you all.

roze  xxx


----------



## bluebell

Thinking of you AJ ........... you were most restrained with the Dane from hell.  I would have stuck a chorizo up where the proverbial sun don't shine.  Not long now 'til your lovely DP arrives.  Wish I could be there with you now to go for a lovely refreshing paddle in the sea and a cuppa by the beach.  I hope your next place to stay is quieter than Banys.  Wishing you all the best for this tx.  By the way , 'our your' hill has snow on it .... beeeeaautiful !!!!

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaah, I forgot to watch Panorama.  Can anyone who has videod it let me know ?  I would pay for the postage for you to send it to me and would send it back.

Love to all,
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hello all

We are home safely from Barcelona, which was one hell of a lot warmer than miserable rainy, windy Hertfordshire is at the moment. Our trip went far better than we could have hoped. I "passed" the doppler test and both embies thawed out successfully. When they were frozen one was only 2 cell but from the monitor at IM we could clearly see it was already 3 cell so fingers crossed they both carry on dividing. 
So far I feel quite calm and serene  (but it is only 2 days in...) and I have to say AJ has played a part in that. It was so good to meet up with you AJ and talk to someone who understands exactly what I am going through. I am sorry we weren't around longer to fend off over amourous Danes!!
I have been sending you loads and loads of positive vibes, and as my DH said this morning wouldn't it be fantastic if we both got pregnant in the same week....... Here's hoping.......

Love and luck to everyone and thanks so much for all the messages wishing me well. It so helps to know people are rooting for you.
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

Great to hear from you. I have been thinking about you loads the past couple of days. I was pleased to see that you had met up with AJ too. All sounds really positive and I'm sure that it is your turn this time. Wishing you a quick and peaceful 2ww. Do you have to work? Thinking of you loads and wishing you a big fat positive!! Lots of love,xx

AJ,

So glad you have posted and kept us up to date with what is happening. So sorry you have had to stay on your own, but pleased that you were able to meet up with Crusoe and DH. I must say that you sound very calm and serene this time and I really hope that is a good Omen. Thinking of you loads and hoping and praying for a BFP for you. Lots of love,xx

I agree with Crusoe's DH, wouldn't it be a fantastic if you both got pregnant in the same week!!

Positive vibes..

Bel,xx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe excellent news on your embies ...... and glad you feeling calm and serene.  I'm here for when the madness sets in later on!!!!

I have just got a message from AJ, she asked me to post her news so (internet not working at hotel).  She has 5 lovely embies, all grade 9s...... Dr O transferred two of these ....

So happy for both of you!!!!!!!!!!!

Go embies Groooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## radnorgirl

Crusoe and AJ sending you both loads of sricky vibes        .

Hopefully this time next week I will be joinging you both on the 2ww. We have 2 snow babies in the freezer and I an just nervous that they are not going to survive the thaw. Last time (in September) they took 2 out and they both survived so I don't know why I am so worried about it this time. Hmmmmmmm  I shall try and stay positive.

love to you all

Helen
xxx


----------



## hola69

Hi guys,

just wanted to wish AJ and Crusoe tons of love, luck, sticky vibes and ...     

thinking of you both.....xxxx


Dawn..I hope your cat turns up sweets..xxx

Hi to Andy and welcome..xx


Love Lesley xxx


----------



## vindo

A quick hello to you all - and so many many apologies for not being on here for weeks - forgive me.

I've been feeling really rough and for the past seven weeks have been bleeding profusely.  I've been on constant bed `rest' to try and minimise the effect of the bleeding and to save the pregnancy I guess. It has been and is extremely hard. 

Please don't think I'm not interested in how you all are and are getting on - just that I feel so exhausted and sick that I can hardly sit up never mind get online. Maybe this is a good sign though as I am now!

The twinks both seem to be doing fine, last weeks scan both at 7cm (getting weekly scans and very good care) and the heamatoma (between the two) was also 7cm!  As long as they are ok - maybes they just fancy a comfy pillow!

Much love and thoughts to you each of you. 

Vi xxx


----------



## Misty C

Great news Crusoe and AJ, got everything crossed!  xxxxxx        xxxxxxxx

Radnorgirl - glad to see your avatar has improved eh-em slightly.  Good luck with your TX will be thinking of you xxx

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx
Vindo - thinking of you and the bubas, hope everything settles down for you and your feeling better soon.  Big   .


----------



## schmoo73

Crusoe & AJ - sending lots of positive thoughts your way

Vindo - sorry to hear that you have been poorly, hopefully this will settle itself down soon and that you are back on your feet in no time  

Schmoo x


----------



## bluebell

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh .... just typed a huge reply and lost it all.  Boo hoo.

Vindo, a specialist once said to me that once embies have survived a big dose of bleeding, they nearly always survive any further bleeding.  Statistics prove this.  Take care of yourself, and i hope it eases so that you can relax and enjoy your growing babe.

Dawn, I am worried about you and your cat.  Have been thinkng of you.  Hope you have some news.  Big hugs.

Ayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee jaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy and Croooooooooooooooooooooooosoe !  Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !  Snuggle in embies, all four of you, into your two lovely mummies.

Radnorgirl, can I have the address of your plastic surgeon please ?  You are looking sexier every day !  Good luck for your tx next week.

Lots of love everyone,

Had better go and cook Blueball's tea !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Vindo sorry for the time you have been having .... it must be so difficult, but so glad to know the twins are growing .... I hope the bleeding eases of soon that you can start to enjoy your pregnancy .... you will be in my thoughts

Radnorgirl its amazing that they found a suitable donor for you!!!!!!  I can just see your clinic looking at your "photo" trying to match you .... but like bluebell says, the new face cream you have been using is working wonders from a few weeks ago!

I'm still so happy for crusoe and aj and their four wonderful embies ..... i bought myself a flakey to celebrate!  Going to eat it now ......


----------



## radnorgirl

AAAAAAWwwww - you girls are just jealous of my stunning good looks  

H
x


----------



## Newday

Hi Crusoe and Aj sounds ggo dfor both of you.

Still no cat a week tonight we think that maybe a fox has had him

Very sad

Dawn


----------



## schmoo73

Ah Dawn feel for you hun, don't know what i would do without my cats  

Helen - your pics really freak me out, v scary   

S x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - so very sorry to hear that your cat has not returned home,  big hugs to you hun. 

I love my little furry boy so much.

Helen - love the photos! 

Vindo - how frightening for you! Stay put with your feet up! Thinking of you and your precious beanies.

AJ and Crusoe - sending you positive vibes.       

Bluebell - you can watch Panorama again here http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/programmes/panorama/default.stm

WARNING! As a former ARGC patient, whose daughter was conceived there, it was bad for my blood pressure to watch it!

I have already complained to the BBC and OFCOM and the HFEA are next on my list 

See the ARGC Girls thread to get an idea of the strength of opinion.

Love and luck to all,

Jules

Still steaming away









/links


----------



## Spaykay

Hi there

Sorry no personal messages, I can't keep up with the speed of all the posts, I have a bad memory too!!! I didn't see the panorama programme but have chatted to a lady who's just had a baby after treatment there. I see quite a few people on here have used donor eggs, that is a possibility for us too, waiting for genetic testing on our embrios first to see if we need to use donors. Anyone had pgd (is that where they take a cell out to have a look?). Byeeeee

Kay xxx 

 I love this dancing chocolate bisuit, he's my mascot now!


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn i am so so so sorry about your cat .... my pussycat died a few years ago and i still miss her terribly ... they are such a comfort and joy to have in our lives.  Big hugs to you it is such a loss .....


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Dawn- so sorry about your cat, am still hoping he/she will turn up and cheer you both up. Hugs to you, hun. xxxxx

Crusoe- sounds like things have gone really well for you so far, major league fairydust coming your way. Your DH sounds lovely!

AJ- same to you, 2 lovely embies and some siblings in the freezer... Let's think positive, eh?

Can't stop for long chat now as going out for a Greek food fest and am staaaaaaaaaaarving. DH will be waiting for me in the pub any minute now!

Take care everyone,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Dawn

Sending you big hugs and hoping that your cat turns up.

A few years ago I was looking after my next door neighbours cat and he went missing for 8 days and then just turned up as if everything was normal. The owners found out about it when they saw the missing cat notice that I put in the paper!

Another story about 2 years ago I saw a cat eating the bread that I had put out for the birds. The next day he was hanging around again and I gave him a tin of tuna. He was really skinny and had a big tick on his ear but he was ever so friendly once he decided that he trusted me. I thought he was a stray and wanted to keep him. I contacted the cat charity first as I thought that I had better get him checked over. They came along and took Sylvester with them and found out he was chipped. That same day he was returned to a little girl who lives about 3 miles away from me. The cat had been missing for 3 months and he was taken back on her tenth birthday. They think that he had simply got lost.

I don't want to give you false hope but there is still some hope

take care

Love

Helen
xxx


----------



## hola69

Helleo,

just wanted to add to my post..Vindo thinking of you and hope all settles down and you can enjoy your pregnancy soon,

Love and hugs

L xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi! Just wanted to send tons of sticky sticky vibes to Crusoe and AJ - all sounds EXTREMELY good to me   

Dawn - so   to read about your cat - I do so hope he/she turns up - I know how much we love our furry babes  - I'd be devastated if my "Scabby " dog disappeared. HUGE hugs to you and just really hope the cat's gone off on a wander for a bit and is home safely soon.

Vindo - sorry to hear you're feeling so  

Jules - I felt the same - Mr. T got me pregnant with one measly embryo although, of course I m/c'd .. I found the prgramme rather upsetting for all sorts of reasons..have yet to watch the full interview on the ARGC website apparently it tells a clearer picture. I used to work in TV so I am VERY aware of what good editing can do. I've got to say, event hough I had quite a few complaints against the clinic I have always had a soft-spot for him, he was so kind to me.. 

Helen - LOVE the new look  and all the very,very best for your FET.

As for me, not much news but I expect the results next week and have a review appointment booked with the lovely Dr. P at CARE on the 30th ( LesleyJane - any chance of you sneaking off work for a coffee?   )..got to go - have to get up at some un-godly hour to ring Hong Kong  - sorry no more personals but I'm thinking of you all ..

Take care and TONS of   to you all

D X


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies.

Sorry have been totally MIA.. Just back home for USA family visits.
Aj and Crusoe... very excited for you.
AJ-  had to chucklle about your Dane story... as I may be using the Danish cryobank...  maybe going to Barcelona and getting chatted up wouuld save me a bundle...  if I could get him to donate!!!  HA HA  .. Frankly.. can't rememmber the last decade that that happenned to me so I may have just fainted from shock ifit were me!


Chris- sennding you good wishes for Saturday.
Lesleyjane- sent you a PM--glad all OK with you nnow!
Safarigirl- hpe yoou arer well.
Vindo- sennt you a PM as well and hope you get past this  rough time soon.

Greetings too everyone else for now until I can get caught up.  
I returned home to a completely brroken (new) laptop ( thanks a lot DP - grrr!!)
so am using the old lame one  and have borrowed a friends Mac of which I am in idiot category so cann nnot get it connected.  The Dell is frozenn with all my data ---work and clinnics/ IVF -- inside.  So I am rerally beside myself... add to it that DD and I are very jetlagged and I am not getting on with DP at all at the moment.... well not a great start to 2007 I must say.          
He made it very clear in Los Vegas that he did not want to marry me any longer and not for some years.. in front of DD.
So now she has told friends that "My Daddy does not want to marry my mommy"  and tonight shecould not stop askinng if I do love daddy or why don't I love Daddy and that she was goinng too tell Daddy to marry me!!!!  Annd cryinng. And she is not yet 4 yrs. So I am quite upset with DP.    Really for the life of me I can not figure why he wanted too go to Los Vegas for 3 nights with a 3 yr old unless he was thinking we should get marrieid while there ( as he has asked in the past and had hinted about recently.. or so I thought).  
Well  I have come to admit to myself that I really do not want to be with him anymore after nearly 9 yrs.  He clearly does not want to father my next child annd somehow thinnks that we will still all live together inn coming year!!!! 
The hard think is thata  DD loves him so I can no longer just cut off the relationship and be done with it.  Just like as if we had been married.. many thinngs tied up in each other.  And not great timing for a split. I was hooping to have a donor vereryy soonn.  He said to me "if we break up now does that change anything from how it is now?"  Kind of sad really.
Well DD asleep now so need to tackle the laptop problems again!!!

b123


----------



## schmoo73

Oh hun that is awful news, don't know really what to say, but want to say that we are all here for you when you need a rant or a shoulder to cry on.

Take care hun

Schmoo x


----------



## safarigirl

B123 good to have you back - you were missed!  Sorry about everything with your DP, it sounds so hard, i cannot imagine how diffiuclt it must be to have a small child, dealing with a relationship and trying to organise a donor ivf cycle  .... big hugs to you.  I agree with you whats the point of las vegas if you are not suddenly in front of "elvis" getting married.  If you ever need to talk, jsut IM me ....

RSMum ....hello as well .....


----------



## Fidget

I just popped in to say hi lovelies   

but also a special love, lots of luck and    to Crusoe and AJ     

Also B123 sorry to hear your news sweetie, it must be very tough, my only advice? take care of you and DD!  

Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marina

Hi everyone

AJ and Crusoe, wanted to wish you all the LUCK in the world and I have everything crossed that this will be both your time    you both so deserve this.

Bonnie.. glad to see you back too sorry to hear about your problems with your DP 

Dawn sorry to hear about your cat, I have 5 cats and love them as my children cant imagine how sad you must be, I lost one last year to Kidney failure he was my little beauty heres a HUG for you 

Good Luck to everyone else who's cycling soon and on 2ww  

Me I have been getting a few problems  I have got a urine infection so on antibiotics and suffering with a bad back too, so excuse me if I don't post as much.

Love to all

Marina


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

Bonnie..sweetheart so good to hear from you..am so very sorry youve had a tough time with your DP..sorry for saying this but he sounds an a*s and doesnt deserve you.......Hope Im not saying insensitive things or hurting your feelings  ..thinking of you and sending lots of love and hugs..xxxxx

Debs/Rsmum--what time are you in to see the lovely doctor P..will do my best to sneak out for an hour and have a coffee..would love to meet up with you sweets..let me know and we will work something out..xxxx


Hi Marina...hope youre feeling better xx

Crusoe and AJ...thinking of you guys xxxx


Lesley xxx


----------



## coconutkym

to dawn

i luv my baby kittens too. we have a cat flap and every couple of yrs a different cat  turns up and tries to stay. both times weve managed to find the owner and that been several weeks after went missing. one even turned up becos he used to live at outr house 5 yrs before!

dont lose hope


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow, it's quiet on here at the mo', guess there are so many separate clinic threads now.   At least there's lots of support around. 

Hope you're all ok...

Crusoe and AJ- rub your tums from us please! Would be so fab if you 2 were pg together, here's hoping...    Hope the 2ww isn't driving you crazy yet.

RSMum- keep meaning to reply and will do this weekend, promise! Been a bit hectic this week. 

Radnorgirl- not long to go, all the best again!

Dawn- thinking of you, hope next week is better than this week's been.

Mrs M- when are you thinking of for your next tx? I need to work out my dates but we're thinking March for our frosties so maybe we'll be cycle buddies. Having the mega steroids this time so my photo may well be as boooootiful as Radnor's soon! A nice tash and hamster cheeks, oh yeah baby! Hope you're ok.

Vindo- sent you an IM, hope the resting up isn't driving you too nuts. We Serum ladies need to stick together! I don't know of anyone else going there, do you?

Bonnie- sorry your hols weren't what you hoped for, and that DD is also affected. Hugs to you, hun. Just what you need.

Lesley and Safarigirl- keep those bumps warm and well fed!

Bluebell and Bel- hiya , lovelies!

Won't do any more personals, need to be brief. Well, briefer than usual!

Anyone going on the ARGC support rally on Sun? I don't know too much about it but feel strongly that immune tx should at least be available to those who want it, whoever is giving it. I think it's great that Mr T's patients are supporting him.

Getting closer to going for the frosties mentally now. Met up with another FF locally for a cuppa yesterday and yet again it was lovely. You lot are fab! 2 & 1/2 hrs later and I was late for my evening class but wanted to keep chatting! Gave me hope that maybe we can have success with the steroids and will just have to try.   Scary though! 

Love to all, (OMG this isn't brief at all!   Just did a preview...)
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello there,

Giggly, yes, we could well be cycle buddies! I am intending to go to Spain for my frosties in March. I know what you mean about it being scary though! While they are there, I have the hope.....


I am trying to re-organise my weekend schedule so that I can attend the protest on Sunday lunchtime at the ARGC. It is 1:30pm, the more the merrier!

I am both angry and sad at the way Mr Taranissi has been treated by the HFEA and the BBC, let's face it, if the man is worth £20 million, then he doesn't need to work his socks off 7 days a week at the ARGC and he is not in it just for the money.

He genuinely cares and wants the best for his patients, well that's my experience anyway.

Sorry, rant over!

Love to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ms Minerva!! Why didn't I think of that smart answer for the Dane?!! Ha, ha! x

Andy (from Germany!) welcome! Wow, 4 free attempts......good luck for tx and let's hope someone else gets your 3 other free attempts after you get successful in February!

Safarigirl  You are soooooooo funny! Trust you to think of "if you look at the animal world, you will see that the female always attract males just before she gets impregnanted!!" I did think this myself at the time, so maybe there's more in it......see the "me" bit below....there's more to come!  No, the engagement ring is now nearly 2 years old so it must be time for a new one!! Hope you're well chucky. xxxx

Roze - your story about your cat has me near to tears. I too am sure he was sent to you for that very reason. xxxx

Bel - thanks for your lovely post. You're always in my mind. Crusoe and I said it would be wonderful if all FOUR of us got pregnant very soon, so you're one of our gang, along with our mate GIGGLES! xxxx

Bluebell......ahhhhhhh, our hill must look perfect. I love snow!! Would have been great to have you in Barcelona! What fun we could have had  especially with that Dane! DP videod Panorama for me, so you can have that once I've had a butchers if you like. Think I have your address (ha, ha!) Nay worries re postage. xxxxx

Crusoe.....thinking of you, your two sticky embies and your DH! Yes, it would be a great week for all of us if you and I had fantastic news for everyone! Pleased you are feeling good.......it was wonderful to see you again. Good luck sweets. xxxx

LesleyJane - hope all is going well. What kinds of foods are you eating now.......I always look to see what you're cooking for dinner, but you've not mentioned food for a while!  xxx

OMG Radnorgirl!! WHAT is going on? I am on my 2ww dear lady and you've just frightened the hell out of me with THAT face!!!    Is it the drugs? I really can't stop laughing....thank you! Good luck for next week hun and I'm sending those snowbabies sticky vibes already. As Safarigirl says, did the clinic have any trouble "matching" you to the donor re physical qualities? !! xxx

Vi - no apologies, we understand. You just take care of yourself and your twinnies. Hope you're feeling tons better soon. xx

Dawn - banish that thought re the fox. Cats are too fiesty for foxes most of the time. Cats are survivors, big time. Your cat, as much as he loves his home, is out there having a whale of a time I am sure. You'd be surprised how many cats walk back home after months of absence. There is a site that might help you, I hope. It's http://www.mymoggy.com/ Thinking of you. xxxx

RS Mum - good luck at Care on the 30th sweetheart. Didn't realise LesleyJane was near there, lucky you. xxxxxx

Bonny - I did think at the time "um, Danes are supposed to have very potent sperm!!!" Really upset to read your story about your relationship and really upset for your DD. I could swear. What was he thinking? I so hope you manage to be strong and do what's best for you and your DD. You have so much to look forward to, without him as well. So sorry hun, yet, it is probably for the best and that will release you to find what you really deserve and want. Hugs. xxxx

Marina.....awwwwww, sorry about the infection. Get well soon so you can fully enjoy that pregnancy! xxx

Re the Panorama programme, which I haven't seen yet....my Mum and sister watched it, knowing I'd had or was having some treatment there, and, of course, when I got home from Barcelona the first thing they implied was "your not pregnant because of this doctor and his treatments" (please note, this wasn't actually said but implied, just incase someone is thinking it's libel). As I am with embies on board, I decided to leave it there. How narrow minded and stupid!! I have full admiration for Mr T, even if his clinic is overstuffed and sometimes too impersonal for my liking. Good point made by Ms Minerva....if he's that rich, which he is, then why work for more money doing stupid hours?

Big hellos to Misty, Schmoo (hope treatment is going well), Giggles (hope you're top notch and looking forward to a successful frozen cycle), Jo (hope the twinnies are well), AlmaMay, Nikki, Roze, Ali, Boakie (hope you are well hun), and all my mates on here!

Me? What a tale to tell! Thanks to Safarigirl for posting my news re our 2 lovely embies onboard and 3 snowbabes which Dr Olivares has invited me back to collect in 2 years time as sibling(s) for this one!!!  Anyway, feeling neither positive nor negative (again) but perhaps slightly more hopeful (I suppose because its a double donor). Wanted 3 embies put back but let myself be persuaded by Dr O that 2 was almost one too many as they are such embies!! He said they'd had something like 5 triplet conceptions one after another and were trying to avoid that. Anyway, journey and stay there was a nightmare. Here's a recap: first hotel (Banys Orientalis) was overly noisey, the walls were made of paper and at one point I thought about sharing the room with the 2 German guys next to me as we knew each other intimately through the walls! The Dane incident, say no more!! Then I stupidly left my handbag and purse in my locked room for 20 mins whilst went downstairs....came back and one of the older cleaners was behaving very oddly and followed me into my room and kept looking at my purse. I looked in it and 50 Euros had gone. When I talked to the management they said she'd said she hadn't been in my room but then I showed them the clean towels, the made bed, the empty waste bin.....it was her alright and then she threw a fit. Quite amusing and I hope it was worth the 50 Euros. Moved hotels, the noise was also awful. Funny bit coming up......went into Starbucks (against my religion but just had embies installed and wanted a decaf to take back to hotel). The lovely young man behind the counter asks me in a sexy voice "what is your name?" I told him "AJ" and he smiled a "come on" smile. Now, remembering my shabby treatment of the Dane and how rude I might have seemed, and bearing in mind I'm now in a good mood, with my lovely embies onboard, I decided "ah, be nice AJ, he fancies you, be nice". So, I say "and what's your name then?" with a coy smile. He looks confused, furores his brow and says "sorry?" I replied "well, now you know my name, what's yours?" to which he responds "my name is not important.....I need your name to put on the paper cup so we know which drink is yours...."      So, glad to be going home the next day (by train!!) I sit down in my chair and infront of me is the most handsome man I've seen for a long time. Unfortunately he decides to turn around and chat me up. "What beautiful eyes you have"......"would you like to share my cherries?" (yes, truly) etc. I spent 5 hours as a mute, fearful of saying the wrong thing as I was dumbstruck this could be happening and remembering the Dane and Mr Starbucks, I always seem to say the wrong thing or make it worse! He then gets off after 5 hours .....phew, I think, that's him gone then, and when I get on my next train for 3 hours....he's now opposite me! Boy, Safarigirl, maybe it is a sign of impending pregnancy! Then I gets to Paris where I get stranded overnight because of the storms. I tell you, was I really glad to get home yesterday! That's my story and I'm sticking to it!  Ah, home sweet home. xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## safarigirl

AJ - you crack me up!!!!  Glad you home safely, hopefully resting and laughing as much as possible .....

Big hello to everyone else ...


----------



## Grumpygirl

AJ, just face it, hun- you're a babe!!   The Starbucks thing made me laugh though! You goon...   Just the kind of thing I'd do...     Don't bother with watching Panorama until after your 2ww as it'll probably stress you out. Hope you're nice and relaxed and enjoying being back with your lovely DH.

Hugs to everyone, off for my bath now. Can you believe I cleaned dh's car this pm when I did mine and he's not even grateful?!! Says I should have left it to him cos I would have used circular motions with the sponge, not gone in straight lines...   What a saddo! Men and their motors, I ask you. 

Love
Giggly
xx

PS Good luck for tomorrow, Mrs M.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Thanks Giggly! I'm taking DH and DD along, hope we get a good turn out! 

AJ, you crack me up! What perfume do you wear? Must be "Man-magnet"!  Seriously, good luck during the 2ww hun.   

B123 - very sorry to hear about your DP and especially DD being upset. I do hope that you find happier times really soon. Big hugs to you and your DD.

Crusoe - good luck to you during the 2ww, hoping that we are in for a bumper bundle of bumps! 

Hope to have a bump myself soon - I have now got my nerve back and I am planning to head to Spain for my frosties in March, depending on when AF shows up.

Dawn - I have never heard of a fox attacking a cat, we keep chickens and so we do attract foxes, but I doubt that they would tackle a cat, too many teeth and claws. Do hope you get some news soon hun, I know how much it hurts when they go missing. Big hugs to you.

Well, AJ has done such a Fab comprehensive post, I'm going to say "ditto"! 

Love and luck to all,

Jules


----------



## Spaykay

hello there

Jules, are your frosties here in Spain? If so I'll say hi for you cause I live over here  

Giggly, I'm sure you did a super job cleaning your DH's car. I always have a go at my DH for not hanging the clothes out correctly, should thank him really  

Kay xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello Kay,

Yes, they are in Spain so do say hello to them for me and tell them that their mummy really wants them to come home with her.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

AJ - You crack me up!! Soooo funny. Can I ask what perfume you wear?? Glad you are home safe. Wishing you a peaceful 2ww. Come on AJ's embies stick,stick, and snuggle in!!xxx

Crusoe - I think that maybe it was a good thing you had DH with you. If you and AJ had been left in Barcelona on your own, who knows what trouble you'd have got into!!   Hope you have had a relaxing weekend, and your embies are snuggling in. lots of love and positive vibes,xxx

Well...just a quick one...but sending love and luck to all FF buddies,

Bel,xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. Ours has been quite nice, although quiet, but these days quiet is good!  

I've just changed my avatar following on from Radnorgirl's tradition of scary avatars cos I was gardening today and found a VERY phallic latest addition to the '[email protected]#k on a rock' collection. It's better in the flesh than the picture (no pun intended and certainly not meant to be rude!  ) but I thought it might give the girls a giggle... 

Reckon I might be asked to remove it... So feast your eyes now, ladies! Here's hoping it brings us all some luck, if you give it a virtual stroke and say a little prayer, who knows?  

Happy Sunday everyone, especially the 2wwers....    
love to all
Giggly
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Ooer, what have your garden gnomes been up to in your garden to leave such rocks lying around.
  

Kay xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh AJ, how you made me chuckle! Nice to have a chance to catch up with everyones news but never seem to have time to post anything of significance and for that I apologise!  News with us is that we are all set and have our plan for donor IVF at Ceram the second week in March. All very exciting but getting nervous over what to/not to do, eat, drink in preparation. Am sure I will find a thread here somewhere on that.  Good luck to Crusoe and everyone else currently looking after precious embies, we hope to be joining you in the not too distant future. 

Hugs, Pen


----------



## radnorgirl

AJ & Giggles - we could make you two a double act and put you on stage   

Sending sticky vibes to Crusoe and AJ    

Hopefully I shall be joining you on the 2ww. I fly out to Spain in the early hours of tomorrow morning. ET will be on Thursday if my snowbabies survive the thaw - we only have two so fingers crossed.

Giggly - I love the avtar - it beats mine hands down!

Bedtime for me now

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Hope u dont mind me just popping in

Just wanted to send Helen lots of         for her journey and ET tomorrow

I will keep check on ur bubbles my sweet

Lots of love and luck

Emxx


----------



## schmoo73

Helen - good luck with the FET and fingers crossed that they both thaw ok.

Giggles -    love '[email protected]#k on a rock' had a virtual stroke for the upcoming tx (hee hee)


Schmoo x


----------



## hola69

Hi guys ,

just a quickie as not too good tonite with the 'old morning' at night sickness  ,

AJ and Crusoe thinking of you guys and so hope you will be on the bumps and babies thread soon 

Helen wishing you tons of luck too and thinking of you,

Love to everyone else,

Lesley xxx


----------



## safarigirl

GIGGLY!!!!!!!!!!


You'll be on Trish soon or in the Sun if the neighbours find out!!!!

Pen thats great news about your donor in march .....
Helen, thinking of you and will keep my fingers and toes crossed as well for your frosties ....


----------



## Grumpygirl

JUST A QUICKIE FOR RADNORGIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALL THE VERY BEXT, HUN. HERE'S HOPING YOU DON'T NEED TO USE ALL YOUR RESEARCH ON CZ CLINICS!

SENDING YOU LOTS OF HAPPY DEFROSTING-STICKY-WARM TUMMY-VIBES AND LOADS OF LUCK.
WILL BE THINKING OF YOU,
LOVE
GIGGLY
XX

PS STROKE THE ROCK, WORKED FOR VINDO!


----------



## Womb with a View

Pos Pen!!  Great news re March and your tx!  It'll fly-by.  Good luck hun. x

Helen/Radnorgirl!     Good luck for tx and have a good journey!  That's fab news.  Tons of positive thoughts. x

Giggles!!!!   Blimey!  My eyes are watering! x

Crusoe......hope you're feeling good and positive!  Only a week to go.  Thinking of you and sending tons of stickiness.  You looked so good when I saw you, so relaxed and positive!  xx

Wonder how the march/protest went today?  

Perfume?  I usually wear Georgio by Beverly Hills but during IVF I don't wear any, don't wash with anything but simple soap (take my own abroad too) and don't even use deodrant!!!!!  Nothing perfumed at all, including DP who has strict instructions not to wear aftershave or use perfumed soap!  I now only wear deodrant if it's very hot as I've taken to using a crystal, which stops the bacteria build-up and, although it doesn't stop perspiration, it does stop any minging!  I don't even use washing powder for my clothes washing anymore.  Instead, I use eco-balls.....they contain minerals I believe and cause airbubbles to remove grime.  Works for me and then, occasionally, if things are very soiled, I use Ecover powder, but not often and not much.  There you have it.  The personal details of AJ's hygiene!  It must have been my minging these men were attracted to!


----------



## safarigirl

GIGGLY, every time i open the page and see the rock i burst out laughing ..... thanks for that!

AJ - thanks for the detailed account of your hygiene habits  - loving it!


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

GG I have been sat a work touching your rock. I think my colleagues think I'm mad as I keep stroking my computer screen - I'm trying to make it look like I'm dusting... What a terrific find...

AJ- hope all is going well and your embies are snuggling in for the long haul. You always have me in hysterics. My DH and are still laughing about your knicker magnets and orange sheet...

Thanks for all your good wishes. For once the 2ww is going too badly, I'm still feeling fairly calm and relaxed. Only a week to go ... ho  hum....

Love and luck to all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

AJ - it's GREAT to have you back- you made me smile soo much with your story  

Yes, I am exactly the same Safarigirl - THANKS GIGGLES for making my day!

Crusoe - the thought of you stroking your computer !!!    

You lot are hilarious!

D X


----------



## safarigirl

Debs dont even get me started on the thought of crusoe stroking her computer at work!!!!  (Big hello to you by the way .....)

Crusoe, i remember the feeling of the second part of the two week wait, so if you ever want to talk, rant, rave, whatever, please IM me ... i used to harass AJ and Jo daily with all sorts of highs and lows and niggles and general two week craziness!  But i guess as long as you are stroking giggly's rock and remaining calm (okay i'm giggling again at the thought .....)


----------



## cesca

Just popping in to wish Radnor girl all the best for this week . keeping everything crossed for you both .     
Love cescaxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya y'all!

Glad there's lots of stroking going on  and I haven't been asked to remove the '[email protected]#k on a rock' yet!  It's not actually all that big, about 11-12 cm (haven't resorted to measuring it yet!) so don't think it would make your eyes water, AJ! I have all kinds of visual images going on with stroking of computer screens and the like! Thinking of making casts and having it patented if it works for you lot, then you can all have your very own* '[email protected]#k on a rock' * TM. 

You 2 2wwers sound remarkably calm, must be a good sign.  Surely hope so!   

Got an appointment to see the Infertility cons at my local hospital today- for April.  First referral was in Dec and all I want to do is run some ideas by him as my gynae/oncologist thought I should. Anyway, I told the receptionnist we were having tx in March and a donor was being stimulated abroad (ok, they're frosties but r'ist didn't need to know that...  ) so there was really no point me having an appt in April so may as well cancel the whole idea and lo and behold she found me another appt Feb 12th!  I'm sure he's not going to tell me anything we don't already know but if we get a scan or two and a bit of advice out of it we'll be happy. Not holding out much hope but worth a shot. Was not prepared to postpone FET just to talk to this chap as I don't think he'll have anything new to say. 

We booked a non-tx related hol for Feb 1/2 term; no internet, no ivf, no miserable friends (or nice ones!) , just me and dh and no stress.  Then FET in the following month I hope, if they defrost.

Hugs to all...If we do an abroadies meet again I'll bring my little collection of rocks and we can compare geological features and have lots of strokes. Sorry to yet again lower the tone...   Just don't give me any wine...

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - if it wasn't your perfume, it must have been your pheromones!

Gigglygirl - what are you like with your [email protected]#k on a rock! Are you sure you meant cm or inches?! 

Cesca - good to hear from you! Hope that you and your precious beanie are keeping well.

Crusoe - sending you  

Radnorgirl - best of luck for Thursday, enjoy Spain! It will be warmer than UK at the moment!









Schmoo - I hope it is all going well for your next treatment.

Me? Went on the ARGC protest yesterday with DD and DH! It was bitterly cold, but worth it! It went very well. Despite it being a very cold January afternoon and it being short notice, we still had around 100 people there, with many babies and children, DH joked about salmon going home to spawn and I told him that didn't meant that he had to disappear inside the clinic with a test-tube and a "Gentleman's interest" magazine! 

Seriously though, Mr T and this staff all came out to see us and he seemed genuinely moved.

Jules
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Hi Jules, glad the protest went well and that you weren't arrested!!  

Me - hopefully start progy on weds just have to get the all clear from the Dr's in Poland which i am sure will be fine, so i will be on 2mg of progy until they find a donor and then i will go up to 6mg until 2ww.  They have put me on steriod cover as well when I start synchronised cycle with donor.

Hope all of you are ok

Good luck to all have tx.

Schmoo xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Schmoo....good luck for start of tx on Wednesday!   x

Safarigirl......   x

Debs (RS Mum).....did you get your results?  Good luck at Care for next week sweetheart.   x

Crusoe..... ....you naughty, naughty lady!!  I had visions of you stroking that screen!  I can never tell the difference between cms and ins so my eyes are STILL watering!  ^roflmao  You and I do seem remarkably calm!  So pleased you are relaxed.   Yes, the old knicker magnet story!!  I am still wearing my orange cloth!    x

Radnorgirl - hope the journey was good.  Lots of     for ET x

Bel   x

Jo and Sam   not long now matey!  He must be so excited!  x

Dawn....any news hun re your cat?  I am sending home vibes to go home. x

Ms Minerva....I was thinking of going to the ARGC but didn't think I'd know anyone and then thought they'd all think I was too old to be "one of the girls" and then I thought "all those news crews will be there and they'll know me" (worked a lot in those areas) and backed out!  Well done for going.  Thinking of you. x

Cesca - lovely to see you posting here.  Hope all is going swell!!    x

Giggles.....I still can't believe that tattie!  Good luck with FET, and have a great half-term break won't you.  You're always full of the joys of spring.  BTW, is it a King Edward?  You could seriously make some money with this idea, I kid you not!  x

Me?  Well, I'm still minging so it must have been those phermones Ms Minerva!  I'm seriously bursting out of my clothes (it's either the hormones or the steriods as always!)  I'm actually having palpitations which started just over a week ago.  Not nice and slightly concerned about it.  When I went to the acupuncturist in Barcelona she noticed them without my telling her.  She said it might be the heart chi being stagnated perhaps with stress or anxiety, or that it could well be the drugs.  Just waiting to hear from Daniel Elliott, my acu-God here, to see what he suggests.  Hopefully the sticky babes will find it fun and comforting!  Apart from that, not a lot....keep forgetting I've got passengers onboard and been preoccupied with a looming tax return which is now done!  Phew!  Sleeping deeply, no nightmares during the 1st week wait, which is unusual for me as I have bad dreams usually during the 2ww.  Well see.  I was thinking about Dr O and his hesitance to replace 3 embies.  I am on the refund programme and the idea is to get me pregnant for 12 weeks.  If he had been soley focused on gettng his result and his money, no matter what, without any integrity or concern for me and any babies' survival, he would have had a perfect opportunity to do so by putting 3 embies back but instead he showed great consideration and persuaded me to have only 2, thus jeopardising his own "success" but possibly increasing the chances of success for a healthy pregnancy.  I am very impressed.  And, of course, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Fidget

Giggly hun

I just wanted to say, we arent going to ask you to remove it   unless another member complains of course... which I doubt very much   

Enjoy Girls

Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Debs,
Awww thanks!     I think it's a good fertility symbol myself and gives me a smile whenever I log on. 

AJ- it's a rock, not a potato! Glad you're chilled out, sounds like you're doing brilliantly. 

Mrs M- great news about the ARGC party, well done. 

Radnor- thinking of you, hun.xx

Gotta go,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## sabina2

actually giggly there are some jerusalem artichokes that compare favourably with your 'menhir'  i find it v convenient to hold the stem bit, while peeling the rest 

aj and crusoe - good luck for 2ww        

jules - aka mrs minerva - so sorry that i missed you and dd on sunday at the pro argc rally.  

love and luck to everyone whatever your stage xx


----------



## bluebell

I've been chortling away for the last 15 mins catching up on all the co*ks and pheromones.  We should write a book.  I particularly like the idea of a chapter each for all our experiences when on our own in Barcelona !  Persoanlly, I think I went a bit strange when I was there.  Several days on my own and I found I was talking to myself constantly.  Once when I was at a bus stop an exact Jimmy Saville lookalike was crossing towards me, so before I thought what I was doing I exclaimed out loud: "It's Jimmy fu**ing Saville !!".  The bloke next to me at the pedestrian crossing thought I was talking to me and said "Perdun ?" or suchlike.    On the day of the frostie defrosting, I didn't speak at all until I got there (nerves), and found that when I reached the reception desk and tried to speak, my voice had gone completely, to be replaced by an embarrassing squeak (I had a bad cold).  My pheromones aren't obviously as powerful as saucy AJs, but I did have one dodgy waiter in the restaurant opposite my apartment, who kept giving me extra treats, like free glasses of liquor, extra sweeties, and (not quite so desirable) dodgy soggy kisses.

Dawn found your cat yet ? Been thinking of you. 

Giggles, spent all day yesterday digging a 5m deep pit in my veggie patches looking for a rock to beat yours, but to no avail (OK so I'm fibbing .. actually went into Dundee to spend money as DH was at home with 'man flu' so he could mind DD !). 

You smooth operators you 2WWers.  I am impressed by your calm and solidarity.  Big slobbery snogs and co*k on a rock strokes to AJ and Crusoe.  AJ, wot orange cloth ?  I'm confused ! I hope you wash it !

Radnorgirl, hope all is going well for you.  I imagine the passport control people will struggle a bit with all that cosmetic surgery you have had recently.

RSMum, how ya doin ?  Have you managed to juggle all the things you needed to juggle about HK etc?

Well done Miss Minerva and anyone else who went on the ARGC rally.  AJ i wish i was famous enough to be recognised by film crews !!!! 

As for my news, IVIB have found us a donor already.  It only took them a week !! They said it would take 4-6 weeks !  Heeelllllllllppppp !  Am quite excited, and am pleased that we will hopefully have the cycle over woith beofre I go back to work.

Loads of love and strokes !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## nats210

Hello Ladies
I am so sorry for being away so long, i have been reading but just not posting that much. 

Crusoe & AJ I have everything crossed for you both, you so deserve a positive result. I must admit you sound very relaxed which is a good thing (hard I know), rest up as much as you can  and take care of yourselves.

Safarigirl I can't believe you have only 111 days to go, have you found the weeks go quickly?

Gigglygirl well you certainly know how to provide the giggles. So glad Fidget hasn't any problems with your rock . very impressive find from the garden. I don't even attempt to clean our car, DH spends a good 4 hours on it sad I know. 

RSMUM best of luck with your results this week and hope you can get some answers soon. Any more news on your travels? Take care.

Radnorgirl Everything crossed for your ET on Thursday, may your little ones thaw beautifully.

Marina hope you are feeling better & your infection & back are on the mend.

Dawn I hope you get news on your cat soon, it is heartbreaking when they go missing.

B123 So sorry to hear your news about your relationship. I hope you are able to resolve things amicably.
Look after yourself. 

Lesleyjane glad to see everything is going well with you.

Schmoo73 Sounds like you will starting again soon, hope that donor gets here quickly.

Ms Minerva Looks like you won't be on your own in March. I will have everything crossed for you.

Sorry for anyone I have missed there seems to be so many now. Thinking of you all & praying 2007 is the year all your dreams come true.
Still can't believe we have been so lucky and avoid anything that feels like tempting fate. Still reading a week behind where I am up to in any pg books. 
Love, hugs & positive thoughts to all
Nat's
xx

Bluebell just caught your post fantastic news about your donor.
x


----------



## Womb with a View

Nats, hi there!  I never did get a chance to say how delighted I was to read your BFP!  I was awol at the time!  x

Bluebell......yiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeee!  All systems go girl!  That's fab news.  Love you account of your time in Barcelona and it sounds much more fruity than mine!  x


----------



## hola69

Hi guys,

just a quickie to say lots of love and luck to AJ and crusoe..been thinking of you guys  ...

Debs..sent you an Im re meeting up sweets..

Giggly..great picture  

Nats..hi..glad alls well for you too  

Bluebell- fab news on your donor..

schmoo..good luck sweets..

safari girl  xx

Hi to everyone else and big hugs and good luck to all you having TX soon,

Love L xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Bluebell - that's quick work, congratulations hun.

Start progy tomorrow - yay!

Schmoo x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell!  Yay!!       
No time wasted there then! All the best, babes!

Nats- pleased to hear you're doing well.   Also glad to hear you dh spends so bloody long on cleaning his car, makes me feel like I'm married to less of a fruitcake!  

Schmoo- you're on your way, hun !

Hi to everyone!

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

My DH has NEVER washed a car the whole time I have known him.  His brand new Skoda Octavia was bright red a couple of months ago.  Now it is the same colour as our muddy track.  Inside you could grow a decent crop of potatoes or easily bury a co*k on a rock.  The boot is full of chainsaws and tools and the floor is covered in sawdust.  Please can you sedn up one of your fastidious DHs to give a bit of circular or straight washing motion on the Octavia ?

But then ..... when did I last wash my old banger ??

Nite nite everyone !

Thanks all for the lovely wishes,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell - Fab news about the donor!

I think that your DH and mine must have been separated at birth! His car is absolutely filthy and smells sort of muddy and damp! So much so that DD complains and always asks to go in Mummy's car because it is clean and smells nice! 

Jules
xx


----------



## sheringham

Hi lesleyanne,
Just looking at the et dates, and you had yours done on the 9.12.06 and I had mine on the 15th. And I tested on the 27th of dec and I had a bfp !!!!!!!!!!!
It's our first try with a donor, we went to invimed in warsaw.
I am 6 days behind you!!!
I had had 1 scan on the 10th of jan (6 weeks) and there was a heartbeat!!!! Going for another one next sat when I will be 9 and a half weeks.
Hoping everything is still ok.
We will have to keep in touch along the way!!!!!!!
sheringham


----------



## safarigirl

Bluebell wonderful news about a donor .....

Sheringham congratulations on your bpf .... great news.

AJ and Crusoe thinking of you both ...... and sending lots of sticky nestling down vibes ....

RAdnorgirl will be sending you lots of positive energy tomorrow for your ET

B123 everything okay?  

Giggly hope alls well and that you arnt been flooded with too many crank IM's asking to buy your "rock"  I promise it wasnt me who sent the last 100 begging you to sell!


Big hello to everyone else


----------



## bluebell

Meerkat .. yippeeeeeeeee for yooooooooou !  Not long now then !

Safarigirl, how you doin ?  Feeling many movements now ? No I WANT the co*k !  It's MINE !!  Actually I might let you have it as it would be a good massage aide when you are in labour.

Sheringham, congrats on your BFP.

Giggles, found any more Garden Genitalia ? How do you like your new name for your new business ?

Nats, lovely to hear from you.

Radnorgirl, hope those frosties are wriggling nicely, yawning and stretching after their long sleep, and burying themselves in safely with their little shovels.

AJ and Crusoe, how are you two calmies ?

Started on the Synarel from hell yesterday, so DH is keeping his head down !

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Bluebell i love GG's new business name - garden genitalia - says it all!

I used to get my pictures hung by a guy whose company was called "Well Hung" and he also did a spot of garden/landscaping and that business was called "Well Laid"!  Always made me laugh when i phoned him and he asnwered with his name followed by well hung!


----------



## cesca

Hi girls just to let you know that that dam attractive Radnor girl's little frosties thawed out and she is now on the dreaded 2 ww. Wishing her all the luck in the world xxxx. 
love Cescaxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Yay, Radnorgirl!! Here's to a snuggly 2ww, maybe the embies will feel sorry for her looking like that and think she needs cheering up so stay the long haul... We all, of course , think she looks like a babe...  Best of luck, chick!    

Not stopping but just to say, the [email protected]~k ain't for sellin'! No, siree! You can all have virtual strokes any time though, reckon that avatar will stick now.  

Fab news about Kone on buns and babies- twinnies!

Hi to our 2wwers, may the force be will you, always.  

Love to all
Giggly
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

Just been catching up a bit with all the news and all the funny stories! Cheered me up a bit as I'm going for a scan for gallstones tomorrow and what's more I have a stinking cold!!

Won't say too much for now except to wish lots of    to AJ and Crusoe on the 2ww, hope you're still relaxing.

Also, wishing Radnorgirl lots of luck with her frosties, hoping for some more good news.

Bluebell, fantastic that they've found a donor so quickly, which clinic is that?

Will post again soon, been holding off lately, but glad to hear everyone's news.

Love Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Meerkat!  Great news..... .....for February and a bumper crops of sticky BFP embies. x

Bluebell....you are sooooooooo   MY DP is driving me bonkers....I used to think I was a very clean, tidy and organised person until he came on the scene.  Now I can't clean as well as he can, I'm not as organised or as tidy and he's just so good at all that, I let him get on with it but it I'm always looking over my shoulder thinking "I'd better wash that car before he says how dirty it is" or "I'd better clear up this mess before he gets home"!!  Good luck with your donor sweetheart and the meds, hope they're turning you into a wife made from serenity, a Mummy from Dreamland and a womb from Heaven! x

Sheringham, congrats, congrats, congrats!!! x

Schmoo - good luck on the meds, hope all goes well. x

Helen (Radnorgirl)....      great news!  Happy and serene 2ww x

Safarigirl - loved your story about Well Hung and Well Laid!  x

Mrs Bunny, hope the gallstones magically vanish, ditto the cold. x

The main reason I logged on, before going off to work at some ungodly hour....is to wish CRUSOE masses of luck, masses of love, masses of sticky vibes and one BIG FAT POSITIVE I hope for testing.  Not sure when you're doing that but I am thinking of you and I guess it's Monday.  I won't now be back online until Sunday but wanted to wish you                        that should do the trick! x

Me?  Well I have been feeling very good (not checking any signs and not thinking about it really, just focusing on the medicaiton and remembering to take it).  However, I have been having 'orrible palpitations which my acupuncturist says is probably the meds and raising the body heat.  Last night, though, I had a tantrum, got really irritable and quick tempered, which may or may not be the meds but this happens about 10 days into the 2ww and it's a bit worrying as I always take that as a sign I'm not pregnant, but who knows.  Not sleeping long and think that's the steroids.  Back to work today after around 3 weeks leave!!  It's been great, despite the travelling hiccups to Barcelona and delayed ET!  I have felt really relaxed.  Don't want to go back to work.   As I say, I haven't even thought about "signs and symptoms" but now sitting here.....I have no achy boobs, no bleeds from implantation, no nothing apart from a swollen body (too much food and probably the steroids), heartburn from hell and doing stupid things like parking the car and not putting a parking ticket on it.....3 times in one week (but thankfully not getting a fine!)  I will now forget those thoughts, as they're not helpful and fruitless!   Time will tell.  I am going for my beta test on Tuesday - it is supposed to be Wednesday but I am working that day, so wish to be ok for work!  Love ot you all, x


----------



## RSMUM

Aj and Crusoe - just wanted to send you both tons and tons and tons of                      - somehow in my head you two were just back from Spain and settling into the 2ww - hadn't realsied it's so close now...will try to send you both IM's...

Radnorgirl - wahaaay!!! SOO pleased your frosties made it!  

Loads of love to everyone else - sorry not posting much - but you all keep me going - especially GG and her c*ck - beats cystals and orange knickers any day!   

X


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone 
Sorry I'm just looking for a bit of sympathy. I tested this morning (11dp2dt) convinced I was pregnant. First response (should be re-named "useless response") came up with a resounding NOT PREGNANT!   
I have had loads of symptoms this time - and after 5 attempts at this lark I know you can't read anything into symptoms but what convinced me it might have worked is that I have been waking up in the middle of the night starving hungry. I have only ever had this on a positive cycle. 
Obviously I will keep on with meds and wait for the Beta on Monday but it definately ain't looking good. My poor DH has just driven off to work with tears in his eyes.   I am really not sure how much more of this either of us can take. We simply could not have done anything more to make this cycle a success.

AJ - I hope you have more luck. If I get a BFN statistically that increases your chance of a BFP from IM - so I desperately hoping for you.                      

Sorry for the "me" post

Love and luck everyone
crusoe
xxxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Crusoe so sorry to hear of your BFN, I hope this is a false negative and it will all be different in a few days time.

Sending you lots of                  

Purplechick


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Crusoe sweetheart - my heart REALLY goes out to you..I'm not going to go on and on about it being too early  as you know all  that I guess...BUT..I just wanted to send you a HUGE cyber hug - for what it's worth...
Hang in there until Monday sweets...   

D Xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Awwww...... Crusoe!

Sorry that you got a BFN on your HPT, it's just so horrible when you are looking for good news. Really, really hope that it is just a question of it being too early, late implantation and sending you great big cyber hug. 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - what can I say! I am in the fortunate position of having been pregnant, so I always try to remember how I felt and what my "symptoms" were.......but the truth is that with all the drugs that get pumped into us, I have felt pregnant each time I got a BFN and in fact, if I can remember that far back.....I probably had fewer symptoms when I was actually pregnant.

Sorry, I'm trying to write an encouraging post to you but when I read it, it doesn't make any sense.  

I suppose that what I am trying to say is that at this stage, with all the drugs it REALLY is impossible to tell, so good for you for being calm and collected and the very best of luck for your Beta on Tuesday.

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Marina

Dear Crusoe

I am so very sorry to read your news, I am praying that its to early for you and that useless first response is wrong wrong wrong I am sending you some very much deserved Cyber Hugs and Love   

AJ I still pray your going to get a positive outcome hang in there chuck   

Love to everyone

Marina


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe darling, we are all here for you - i really hope that test is wrong, you could be testing too early .... please stay on the meds until you get your beta on monday....
sending you a massive cyber hug ...


----------



## nats210

Hello

Crusoe -  sorry to read your news and I am praying the test was just too early. 4 days can make a lot of difference, everything crossed for you.    

AJ -  I had palpatations in the beginning felt like my heart was really racing away.  I also didn't have any symptoms and was convinced it hadn't worked, I even had dug out all my paperwork to try with AV the night before my test.  Hang on in there, keeping everything crossed for you.  

Radnorgirl  - Delighted to hear you are now on the 2ww. Rest up & keep your tum nice & warm in this chilly weather. Everything crossed for you.   

happy weekends all
Nats
xx


----------



## Michelle44

Fidget do you have any births at ISIDA in Kiev


----------



## Fidget

Michelle44 said:


> Fidget do you have any births at ISIDA in Kiev


Hi Michelle

not of the top of my head no....

I am sure the girls may answer you tho.

Can anyone help?

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## Michelle44

Thank you, I hope someone does.

Mich x


----------



## Newday

Crusoe

sorry to see your post but it is early days. Try a first response they dtect less HCG.

A me post now:

well as you know I have had to postpone my op due to being a fat c-w and apparently now have to go 15th March. This is too late to have txc in April Dr Sobek wants me to leave 2 months so May will be the earliest. But i want to get things checked out properly first. Any teachers out there? do you think it would be better to leave until July we break up around 11th and I would have all summer to rest!!

Being turned down for day surgery has helped me in a way. I have now lost 6lbs in 3 weeks and have a fitbug (as seen on diet doctors) which is setting me weekly targets for walking. I am following Core (WW) and listened to Paul Mckenna CD and somehow at the moment food doesn't seem to be bothering me I hope it lasts if it does then I could get a shed load of weight off by July couldn't I. I need to loose about 5 stone (fat pig)

Cat hasn't turned up so I have to accept he's gone there have been a few tears but Rosie his sister is becoming more affectionate now she is on her own.

Good luck to everyone

Love Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn - i am also in the "teaching profession", so have summer breaks etc.  I decided to postpone my treatment last year from a bfn in jan and wait until the summer.  I was at times tempted to rush over to ceram in between, but i found the time inbetween really valuable.

DH and got on with life, things, went out, drank wine, and stopped worrying about things like medication etc.  I started swimming, getting fitter, eating healthier (but not to an obsessive point) and generally we both felt more in control of our lives and had a chance to step away from fertility, issues etc.  We knew we had a treatment coming up and with DE were not so worried about the months ticking by.  In between that i went to acupuncture; did a few colonics for good measure and saw a kineasolgist, and put DH on some tablets for his swimmers.  (Although by the time we went for treatment i had stopped drinking any alcohol two weeks prior to  leaving for ceram, and Dh went out the night before to have a few beers!!!! ... we had got so relaxed about it all i forgot to remind him that he also needed not to drink!! 

I felt so much better, stronger mentally and physically by the time i went to ceram.  I also had some down time from work and time off when i got back to have my 2WW off.  
So from that point of view it really worked for me.  So much goes into each cycle, and i think its best to give yourself as best a shot as possible. It is difficult to wait and even Dh would sometimes say why dont we go in april, or may ... but on the whole it was good to have a break from everything.

Well done on losing your weight - you are doing brilliantly.  Hope this helps ....


----------



## jogues

Crusoe darling , it gets harder all the time. I had a BFN at the  end of 2006 and it was horrible as I had a lot of symptoms (fatigue, feeling yuck, menstrual cramps, big sore boobs...) The problem is that we take progesterone in massive quantities and that give us all the wrong signals. Also I don't trust pregnancy (urine reading) tests. Wait and hang in there, you hear of a lot of ladies that were negative on sticks and went on to have BFP on bloods. When I had my last disappointment I thought...I have a uterus in working order, I have a wonderful husband, I have a comfortable life and this negative is not going to stop me fighting, I'll try again and again until I am satisfied. 
Super Beso


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,

Crusoe- so sorry you've had the negative pee stick    and I'm not going to nag you at all (done it myself as you know), but there is still hope.   It's such a horribly stressful time, the second week. No wonder you and your dh are feeling teary, it's so difficult. It will be worth it in the end though when you hold your baby, whether it's this time or next. (Let's hold out for the beta before planning though!)  I hate all the symptoms or no symptoms malarkey, all it does is drive you nuts but you really can't help it and just need to know. I wish they did home HCG blood tests! Sending you massive hugs and positive vibes.       You're so lovely passing your wishes onto AJ in terms of stats but you're due some good news in terms of stats too, hun. Don't give up now, little donkey!   We're here for you if you feel like a hug or a scream... 

Dawn- you've done so well to have lost so much weight already, good on you! As you know I'm a skivey part-timer this yr but if I was full time I'd wait until the hols cos it's so stressful going in to work when you've got exam pressure and (some)  nasty kids. Most of them are great! If you think you can keep up the fitness and weight loss I'd definitely give it a bit of time to work and you'll be a much better place to get pg and keep it. It's so hard waiting when you've already been waiting but you and babba(s) would be so healthy and happy.   Also summer tx's have higher success rates, just look at Safarigirl... What does your DH think? Best of luck deciding.

AJ- thanks for your IM, what a sunny bright spark you are. Hugs and lots of love to you. xxx Everything crossed for your beta.    

Just sat down with my cuppa to read all your news, I LOVE my days off. What a skiver, won't ever want to go back full time at this rate so better get on with it and get some kiddies by hook or by crook! No stealing though, promise...  I have an afternoon of jobs ahead of me so DH and I can do fun stuff over the weekend so better go and get on with them. Did buy the Sound of Music piano score from Oxfam today which I'm going to try out- the thing is I'm really rubbish but like having a go. Hope to serenade DH when he comes in tonight with "Do-Re-Mi" - reckon he might come in and go straight out again!!!!   

Better go,
Love to everyone
Giggly
xx


----------



## hola69

Crusoe..sweetheart am so sorry....try not too be too despondant yet though..I tested eary and got a negative pee test and then when I tested a few days later it changed to positive..so dont give up hope yet.will be saying my prayers for you hun and thinking of you lots...huge hugs and tonnes of love   xxxxx

Aj..hope youre ok and hanging in there..am thinking of you too and praying for a BFP...tons of love and hugs too,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

I've sent you a PM. Thinking of you loads, xx

AJ,

Thinking of you too...lots of positive thoughts,

Bel,xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi Girls

I have only been away a few days but a lot seems to have been happening on the abroadies thread. Thank you all for your kind thoughts. It really does mean a lot - sometimes I think that you guys are the only ones that really understand.

Crusoe - I just hope that it was too early honey. I hope that you can repeat Lesleyjane's experience    

AJ - not long to go now - if anyone deserves a positive it is you and Crusoe. Sending you all the fairydust in the world                        

Cesca - Thanks for passing on my good news. I am back home now with my precious cargo on board. To be honest I wasn't really expecting my little    to survivie the thaw as both had survived last time and the defrosting success rate is 50%. I just hope our good luck continues... We also had assisted hatching for the first time as well.

Anway time to put my feet up and give my slave his orders (got to make the most of it  )

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## brownowl23

HI Everyone

Well I am finally home. Ended up upgrading to Premium economy on the way home as Virgins seats were so small and so close together DH sat with the woman in fronts seat between his knees all the way there. he had one leg in the aisle and one leg on my side.  Hardly comfortable for a 12 hour flight and not practical once I had done DEIVF. 

Feeling very positive, with the same kind of twinges and full feeling as last time, but more so. (eeK!!)

Dr Zhang the acupuncturist gave me some herbal chinese tea to prevent miscarriage/ chem pregnancy. It smells and looks like something that you'd find on the forest floor, and by the time you've boiled it it still smells as bad, but tastes as if something unidentified died on that forest floor too!!!  Have to drink it with my eyes and nose closed and follow up by a juice drink, just to take the taste away. 

I'm testing on Tuesday although i'm going to test on sunday as DH wants to see if we can find out before we go back to work. He doesnt want to have the call at work with the beta numbers without having a bit of a clue first. 

Chris


----------



## RSMUM

Chris - all the very, very, very best of luck!       

DebX


----------



## Womb with a View

Simply gutted for you Crusoe.  I am in a hotel working, and managed to hunt down internet access as I had a feeling you'd do a pee-stick today (said as much to Giggles this morning).  I am just so upset for you.

Now, I don't wish to get your hopes up honey....I was talking to my acupuncturist and asked him if he thought it was ok to do my beta test on Tuesday instead of Wed because I'm working and can't handle the result on a working day, he said "wellllllllllll, only if you're aware that testing just one day early will produce much lower levels and you therefore must test on the Wednesday as well if there's something there, however small.." in other words, even a beta blood test will be low and those bloody home-kits are not to be trusted so early or even used so early, but that's hindsight now.  What I'm saying is the same as everyone else, just sit on it for now, pretend you didn't do it but don't get your hopes up nor give up the positive attitude.  Embies can implant as late as day 9 I've read.  

So sorry for you both.  You were so relaxed and serene and I was sure this was "it".  

I can't post to anyone else, too upset for my mate.  On a selfish note, I've now got to try and sleep so I can work tomorrow but I've kind of lost heart. F and double F.

Love to you and be gentle with each other this weekend, you're a great couple. xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Before I go......can't log off until I say to the lovely Dawn....please don't call yourself names.  You are a lovely, lovely person and you're doing so well to shed weight.  Well done.  Nice big self-strokes.....please? xxxx

Back to post more when I get home and feeling a little less awful for Crusoe. x


----------



## schmoo73

I completely agree with you AJ


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, everyone else has said it all.  It's so easy to test early and so many have done it.  Please look after yourselves over the next couple of days and give yourselves hundreds and hundreds of hugs and special fuss.  Really hoping so hard that your result changes in a couple of days.

AJ .... you are soooooo lovely.  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease let this be your time. It's true about those blood*y symptoms.  Symptoms (or lack of them) should be put in the proverbial Room 101.  I don't know about you, but when I was endlessly checking my boobs (surprising i didn't rub them off), ie OBC and OKC (obsessive boob checking and obsessive knicker checking), I felt really odd, as if I was theo nly person that would do that.  It's so reassuring isn't it to find out that we all do it !  Will be thinking of you and Crusoe loads over the weekend.  It's still sunny and snowy here.  Fancy a trip up for a walk in the hills ?  You can bring yer chooks !

Radnorgirl .. .yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Crusoe - Thinking of you loads. Really hoping that it was just too early to test. I'm still keeping everything crossed for you both,xx

AJ - Positive vibes heading your way!!xx

Bluebelle - As ever...you know exactly waht to say. Big hug to Ria!

Radnorgirl - Great news. Fantastic that they both thawed...must be strong little embies. I hope they are snuggling in as I type,xx

GG - Hope your 'Sound of Music' was music to your ears!! Saw a Squash in the supermarket this morning. It looked exactly like your stone and I was really tempted to buy it...but I couldn't bring myself to pick it up without blushing!!xx

Dawn - Well done with the weight loss...it's the hardest thing and I think you are doing excellent,x

Hi to RSMum, Schmoo, Ms Minerva, brown owl meerkat, Lesley, Safari-girl, Nats and anyone I've forgotten. We are having friend sover tonight and we are also going for a Thai, which I am looking forward to. I must admit, the best thing about being in between tx is not having to worry about what you are eating or drinking!! Here's to my mega hangover tomorrow!!

Hope you are all having a good weekend,

Lots of love and Special thoughte to Crusoe,

Bel,xx


----------



## crusoe

AJ - sweetheart - don't you dare lose heart. I am praying for a BFP for you. Hang on in there ....

Thank-you all so much for your postings and PM's they mean so much to me. Knowing there are people who understand the hurt and fustrations really helps.

Sorry no personals - but thank-you all
Love and luck
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

- Crusoe thinking of you tonight .....


----------



## casey

Crusoe - thinking of you - hope it was too early to test  please look after yourself for the next few days and will be saying a prayer for you xxxx  

AJ - Its those last few days of the 2ww - pure mental torture and symptoms mean zilch - good luck for tuesady - saying a prayer for  you too xx   

brown owl - goodluck for testing on tuesday - praying for a BFP for you  

Radnor girl good luck for your 2ww   

sending much love to all of the abroadies 
caseyx


----------



## brownowl23

Ok its 8dp3dt and I did a poas. and ..................... the clear blue digital said ........................................................................................... a big fat BFP!!

Beta is on Tuesday

Chris


----------



## Marina

Chris

HUGE Congratulations to you   

Marina


----------



## Jennifer

Woohoooooooooooooooooooooo !!!

   

 Naughty you doing your test at 8dpt (I did too  )

It will be interesting to see what your beta is - me is thinking TWINNIES   

I was told that its very early to be getting a BFP in urine so your levels must be high 

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Jennifer

AJ - Just seen you are testing on Tues !!!     I am sending loads of positive sticky vibes in your direction !!!  Catch them all   xx


----------



## brownowl23

Jennifer

Now that is funny as I have had twinges on both sides this time too. So maybe it is twinnies. I also know that the Clear blue digital ones arent that sensitive either, they are supposed to test  positive at 50 or more.  EEK!!

Only time will tell.

Chris


----------



## RSMUM

FANTASTIC news Chris! Amazing! 8 days too!


----------



## radnorgirl

Chris

  Brilliant news Honey  

I can't wait to see what your beta comes back at after the blood test!

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Chris how wonderful, you so deserve this ..... post your beta on tuesdsay .....big congrats to you, feet up on the couch!!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Chris, that's brilliant news!    You must be just over the moon, so early to test too! Makes all the disappointments so far worth it. Look after yourselves and enjoy... 

Crusoe- been stroking my rock just for you, thinking of you babes.    
AJ- hope you're having a good weekend and haven't been too attracted to large metal objects with those knicker magnets.      
Radnorgirl- fingers crossed, hope you're doing ok.   

No time to chat now, but hi to everyone and lots of love,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Misty C

Hi abroadies

Just popped on to check up on you!  Sending lots of love and big hugs to Crusoe, AJ, Brownowl, bbpiglet7 and Radnorgirl. xxxxx

Off on hols for 2 weeks but can't wait to read up on you all when I get back, its true you guys 'Once and abroadie, always an abroadie"!

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx

P.S. I think this thread is the funniest, even though there are sad news days I always come off here laughing.  Rub that phallic potatoe for me!


----------



## Grumpygirl

It's a ROCK!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Enjoy the holiday, Misty!


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,


happy holidays to Misty xxx

Chris..fantastic news on your  , lots of love and hugs to you sweets...congrats congrats xxx

Crusoe..hope youre hanging in ok for your beta test hun xxxx

AJ- thinking of you ..wishing you tons of love and luck...

Big hugs to everyone else,

Love Lesley xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Giggles

Is it a ROCK or was that a typo?


----------



## Grumpygirl

IT'S A *ROCK!!!* A [email protected] on a rock, but a rock nevertheless... Are you lot winding me up?


----------



## Jennifer

a typo 

you are so funny


----------



## radnorgirl

sorry I couldn't resist it! lol


----------



## Misty C

Looks like a potatoe.


----------



## safarigirl

Misty i'm not sure where you buy your potatoes but do give me the name of your store!!!!  I would suggest when SW comes around you hide your fruit and veg collection!!!!!


----------



## Misty C

I think she would think its a potatoe tooooooooooo!  Will hide all the courgettes, carrots, parsnips and bananas before her next visit and then make an appointment to get my eyes checked!!  I haven't laughed this much in ages!!
xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Safarigirl- if we ever adopt I'll need to hide my rock collection too!  

Misty- will lend you the [email protected] any time, hun! Wink, wink, nudge, nudge, no SW's need ever know...  

I am happy to show anyone who wants to see it the rock in all it's glory (NO MORE MYSTERY!) if any of you are up for an abroadies meet again? Was looking at March sometime if anyone's interested. Could be a nice weekend here in the New Forest or maybe Bournemouth or an afternoon drinkie again somewhere more central again for those of you who are northerners. Just a thought! At the last meeting a couple of people said they'd be happy to come south and it's easy for me and also for London as there are direct train links but I don't mind travelling.

At the moment planning to be free throughout March but keeping April free for tx. It's my Easter hol so would have 2 weeks off for 2ww, at least that's the plan... If any of you would like to meet up again or have any ideas on location or dates please say. 

If you all think 'bog off, weirdo' then please feel free to post that too.  

Take care, off to eat my roast lamb now. DH put his foot through the bedroom ceiling while insulating the loft this weekend and I have watched a very depressing Thomas Hardy film this afternoon which my friend said was brilliant but made me want to slash my wrists.   So, all in all, ready for the new week to start!! There's only so much tragedy a girl can take... 

Love to all
Giggly
xx

PS Have been merciless teasing dh, what a plum.


----------



## Newday

Hi all

Congratualtions Chris

AJ and Crusoe wishin yoiu loads of good wiahes.

Me? well my hysteroscopy and laparoscopy have been planned I'm told for the 15th March which is too late to go to fetimed until July. But I have been thinking about things a lot lately. The txc when I did get pg was in the Uk alright own eggs MC at 9 weeks but did get pg.

We are currently changing our mortgage end of fixed rate and DH has agreed to take extra out for txc now I'm thinking that we may hace txc at Care in the UK. You only go for two days less stressful so will be ringing tomorrow to see what the crack is.

If I can carry on loosing weight that will be a bonus. I bought some power trainers from ideal World they have weights in them boy do you know you have them on, but walk in them I did. I get my new targets tomorrow from fitbug it seems to be keeping me motivated at the moment. We went out for a meal last night with people we haven't seen since June and she said how well I looked and then I realsied the last time I saw her was a week before last MC so maybe I looked rough;.

Anyway it did my ego a lot of good and I ceratuinly felt good about myself.

This is a bit of a me post but thanks AJ and Misty for the talking to

Take Care

Love Dawn


----------



## Paxi

Hi AJ, Bel and all.  Just dropping in to wish you the best of luck this year. You are in my thoughts love Kitty


----------



## Fidget

Poor Giggly.......... it does look a little like a potatoe and you have to look quite closely at it to see it isnt..... 

but then if you dont read the blurb underneath which say's its a rock Misty you really must get yr eyes done    

Thank you girls for making me giggle


----------



## bluebell

Wey hey Chris ... great news about your BFP.

Giggles, how's the Garden Genitalia business coming along ?

Crusoe, how are you feeling ?  Have you tested again ?  Not long until you get a beta result and things will be clearer for you.  The waiting is the worst isn't it ?  Big hugs.

AJ .. have absolultely everything crossed for you.

Dawn, you sound really strong at the moment.  Well done you for taking such firm control of your life.

Radnorgirl, missing your sexy pictures, but the frostie shots are nice too.  Hope the 2WW isn't too abd for you.

Bel, how are you oh lovely one ?

Love to everyone esle,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hello everyone

The Beta today confirmed what we already knew - this cycle is a definate BFN (HCG was 0.2 - you don't get much lower than that!!)
We have been straight on to IM to plan the next cycle ... not much else we can do really but try and look forwards and be positive.

Thanks for all the PM's you have sent me - they have really touched me and I will reply to you all, just give me some time.

AJ - I am desperately hoping for a BFP for you. I'm keeping everything crossed and hope you have some great news to share tomorrow. Good news from you will definately help take the edge off my own disappointment.

Love and luck to you all, whatever stage of this horrid journey you are at.
Sorry no personals at the moment.

Crusoe
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe,
So so sorry to hear your news.   Have been thinking about you all afternoon. I know you will be bitterly disappointed but how like you to plan ahead and get the wheels in motion. If anyone will get there through sheer determination it's you, hun.   I so wish things were different . Sending you mega hugs and lots of love. xxxxx

AJ- Hoping for great news from you tomorrow. Hope you're not going too nuts, well, any more nuts!   Where are the magnets today

Dawn- sounds like a good plan, a bit closer to home would be nice for tx. Great that you're so focussed and up for the fitness regime. I seem to be incapable of starting mine yet, my boobs hurt too much for running (new hrt) and have ear infection so no swimming.  So dog walking it is! Hope you still stay with us even if you don't go abroad for tx.  

Radnorgirl- thinking of you too this week!

Bluebell- no more garden genitalia I'm afraid, although have been gardening again. Honestly, anyone would think I was retired!   Hope you're ok. xxx

Love 
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe     (sent you an IM)

AJ thinking of you tomorrow    

No personals today, just too sad reading the news ....


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe- just read what the lovely Safargirl wrote and there I was writing personals. I hope you didn't think I was being flippant at all. Am genuinely gutted for you, hun. xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Giggles

That thought did not enter anyone's head. The way I feel is that you guys are my ivf best friends and it goes without saying that you would be gutted.

Crusoe - so sorry honey. It's just not fair  

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

What can I say....absolutely gutted for you and DH. Life is so blummin unfair. I have been thinking about you all weekend. Don't worry about answering your PM's. We understand only too well how you feel at the moment. Sending you a big hug...and remember one day we will meet up with bumps (hold that thought...I know I do!).xx

AJ - Thinking of you hun. Wishing you well for tomorrow,xx

Hi to all FF girlies...we will ALL get there in the end...xxx


----------



## jogues

*Bel*, I agree with you WE WILL ALL GET THERE IN THE END. Let us stay positive and grateful that we have a lovely community of abroadies. *Crusoe*, let's start talking about your next embies   

super besos


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - I am so very, very sorry to read your news.  

I am just gutted for you. I have been thinking of you all day and had so hoped to log on and see good news. 

Words don't help much, so I will just say that you are in my thoughts and prayers and send you big cyber hugs.



Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - just want to wish you the very, very best of luck for your beta tomorrow!









Sending you tons of        

and 

Chris/brownowl - HUGE congratulations to you on your BFP!  

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Just poppin in to say 

crusoe thinking of you honey
I was so sorry to read your news

Helen hope the  is treating you well

Dawn wishing u lots of luck with your future treatment

GG your posts do make me  

I just wanted to mention that starting in february
I will be hosting a tx abroad chat

twice a month
7-8pm
for feb and march the dates will be 12th and 26th

I do hope some of you will be able to join me

Love Emxx


----------



## casey

Crusoe - so sorry to hear your news, i remember too just how devastating a BFN is - You are always so supportive to everybody else. Please take some time out for you and dh  to recover from this sad time   
thinking of you 
caseyxxx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, I am so very, very sorry.  You are such a lovely lady and as Casey says, you look after everyone else so well.  I wish there was something I could do.  
Lots and lots of love from me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

AJ, wishing and wishing and wishing and wishing and WISHING for you tomorrow.        I really hope your embies are growing strongly with every minute and that you get to know about them tomorrow.


I am off to my parents for a week tomorrow, so won't be able to post, but you are all in my thoughts.

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Crusoe, my old mate, so sorry sweetheart for both of you.  I feel very sad for you.  I know it's a terrible disappointment but you are so strong and you've done the right thing planning the next round with the IM.  Everytime you had a negative it brought you closer to a positive.  I truly believe that.  Thinking of you.  Hope you got my texts, been thinking of you all day and only just logged on.  Very upset for you.  I feel that, if I do get a postiive, it is tainted because you can't join me this time (if that's the case of course) but I know that both of us will be mummies one day, I trust in that.  

RS Mum can't access the internet and asked me to give you her love.  xxxxxxxxx
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Misty....hope you have a splendid holiday sweetheart. x

Radnorgirl....hope you are doing well on the 2ww!  Thinking of you.  Hope it goes well and good luck for testing on the 5th. x

Jennifer....your babes are gorgeous!  Hope you are well.  x

Giggles....it would be great to meet up again.  x

Dawn - thinking of you re the hysteroscopy and the lap.  I'm sure whatever decision you make will be the right one.  Well done on the fitness.  It will be so worth it. x

Kitty - lovely to hear from you sweets.  Thanks for your good wishes.  Hope the boyz are well, bless them. Time flies, doesn't it?  x

Chris.....    congratulations, you must be over the moon!  Must be twinnies! x

Giggles....the magnets have been in the drawer as I'm scared the "pull" will pull the babies out!!   So silly!  Don't be daft Giggles, you're not flippant, you're a very caring person.  x

Safarigirl...bless you for everything and thank God that you are our buddy!  It is very upsetting isn't it?  I get quite angry with it all and yesterday blew a fuse, sobbed and ranted at the unfairness of it all to DP and I wasn't even thinking about myself but Crusoe.  Thanks for being a pal.  x

Bel - you are right, we will all get there in the end.  Good luck to you sweets. x

Ms Minerva - thanks sweetheart. x

Bluebell - bless you for your kind thoughts.....have a great week at your parents. x

Me?  I'm as fat as if I were pregnant and bloated to hell, but that's probably the food and the steriods!  I haven't been measuring any symptoms and only did so with the bloating as it's becoming uncomfortable now.  Also had period type pains over the last few days, I usually get this and I only ever got BFNs but who knows, it may be different this time, one hopes.  Mum is very positive, even though she doesn't know it's double donor, and she's not been like this before.  Wish she'd stop!  She rang to say "I shouldn't have let you carry my food shopping to the car, you're probably pregnant", bless her.  DP is positive.  I hate all that as it only sets one up for disappointment.  Can't bear to see that on his face or in his voice.  This time I am more hopeful but not more positive, if that makes sense.  Hopeful because it's double donor, but that's all.  If I am pregnant I seriously need to get more meds urgently as I've run out.......I wasn't thinking past a BFN!!  I'm not going to cry, I'm going to plan the next cycle immediately if it's a neg result.  If it's positive, I haven't thought about what that means!    Anyway, thanks for your continued support and warmth, it really means a lot to me.  I shall let you know asap tomorrow afternoon......my cleaner is here on Tuesday (how come it's always a bloomin' Tuesday when I get my result?) and each time I get my result I could literally throw her out of the house....she's so bloody jolly and young and carefree and oblivious to my pain, I could happily throttle her!     I should really have called her and given her the day off, full pay.  Might do that yet! 

Much love to Crusoe. xxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Crusoe - So sorry to read your news hun

Aj good luck for tomorrow. I'll race you to post your beta its mine tomorrow too. Actually I am going to a new clinic so I just hope they dont keep me hanging on too long. 

Chris


----------



## Grumpygirl

AJ- luck, love and more luck!!

Thinking of you in spades for the beta...    

Best of luck , chuck!


----------



## radnorgirl

Good luck AJ

We are all thinking of you honey      

Helen
xxx


----------



## brownowl23

Thinking fo you Aj. Race you to post 

Chris


----------



## becca1969

Morning everyone,

Crusoe i as so very sorry to read your news,look after yourself & come back fighting,thinking of you xxx

Chris many congrats on your bfp-well done,its amazing xxx

AJ-just had to say i am praying like mad for some wonderful news my friend xxx

Apologies for not being around much,i am more of a lurker these days,self preservation & all that,but you are all close to my heart & i pop in regularly to see how everyone is doing,

Will chat more soon Lots of love Becca xxx


----------



## Tina K

Hello

Just a quick message for AJ - good luck for testing today I so hope its a BFP for you.

Hello to all the abroadies - it may not be my home anymore but I check on you often.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## Tina K

And a quick message for Crusoe - so very sorry to see your BFN its just horrible.
Tinaxx


----------



## Bel

AJ,

Thinking of you so much today.

Bel
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget

AJ hunni     

Crusoe so sorry sweetie  ^hugme


----------



## nats210

Crusoe -  I am so sorry this is such a painful journey. I admire your strength & determination and believe you will one day be posting different news. "To accomplish great things, we must not only act, but also dream; not only plan, but also believe, if we are facing in the right direction, all we have to do is keep on walking." You will get there.
xx

AJ - I am praying you hear the news you so deserve, hang on in there.

Radnorgirl -  thinking of you and hoping these weeks are passing quickly for you.

Chris - looking forwrad to reading your result!

Take care all
Nats
xx


----------



## Newday

oh AJ 

I am waiting to see how you have got on Good Luck thinking of you!!

Well I rang Care Northampton yestreday and there is a 2-3 months wait which will fit in excatly with timings re op can't have txc until 2 months afterwards. But they have a weight resrtiction (GREAT!!!) this really is great because for the first time someone is saying my weight could be a problem This WILL spur me on so have made an appt for 16th Feb. Emailed Fertimed about txc in May too so now have to make a decision. Fertimed is half the price of Northampton and so we could have more goes but flying etc.......

So we need to think things through. The weight restriction means I would have to loose 1.5 stones before txc so that will give me 4 months which I believe IS achieveable. Fitbug walking is helping me.

So watch this space.

Love to Crusoe thinking of you

Dawn


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

crusoe sweetheart..was so very very sorry to hear of your BFN...am sending you lots of love and hugs and am thinking of you..life is so unfair..you are so strong and deserve it so much...xxxx

Aj- good luck hun..thinking of you....everything crossed sweets..

Chris..good luck too xxxx

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just about to leave to fly down south to see my parents, but wanted to pop in briefly to see if there is any news from lovely AJ.  AJ thinking of you constantly.  I hope today is the day your dream comes true.
Lots of love from Bluebell, with an extra big hug for Crusoe  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HEM

AJ

Just echoing others - hope you get a positive result!!!!

Thinking of you

Helen xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

AJ, have chewed all my nails off, hurry up! So hoping it's a positive.    

Love and hugs
Giggly
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

I have been frantically rubbing giggly's rock whilst praying for a positive for AJ   . 

My colleagues at work are looking at me very strangely.....


----------



## Grumpygirl

I have the rock and it's getting LOTS of strokes.


----------



## Womb with a View

I keep imagining I'm stroking that bloomin' [email protected] on a [email protected] too!  I am so nervous.  Gut churning stuff.  No news yet but in my anxiious state I forgot to do my pessary thingy by 30 mins....will this matter?  OMG how silly.  I can do EC, ET, 2WW but I'm useless at "the phonecall".  Let me know what you think re the pessary.....if it's a positive, of course, otherwise it's academic.

I will post more lucidly when I get my brain back.  I hate this. x


----------



## radnorgirl

I don't think that 30 minutes will make any difference AJ honey

Helen
xx


----------



## brownowl23

AJ have you got the same clinic as me!! Mine are expecting to call at 1.30 just as I go into a meeting.

I feel sick with worry over the beta.


----------



## radnorgirl

Brownowl

I reckon that your beta is gonna be sky - high after getting a positive poas 8dp3dt

Helen
x


----------



## brownowl23

Helen

The midwife this morning was counting  on multiples when I said I tested 8dp3dt, and being that I have felt sick since 5 days past transfer. But after a chem pergnancy last time I cant help but worry. 

Chris


----------



## Marina

AJ...Sweetie I have put mine in an hr late especially when I am on a journey, can you imagine me sticking 3 utrogestans up there whilst hubby is driving along   GOOD LCUK with your results everything crossed     except my legs of course 

Chris same to you hope your beta comes back sky rocket high, mine was 300 on day 13 days past transfer, and I got a positive on a pee stick too on day 10 past 2 day transfer as you know I am having a singleton, however I had a large bleed early on so they assume it could of been one of the embies coming away never know I guess 


Crusoe thinking of you please be kind to yourself BIG    to you and your DH life is not fair, but I truly believe your gonna be a mummy so hang in there.

Love to all

Marina


----------



## Womb with a View

Chris, it's the ARGC.

I have sent my cleaner upstairs, out of my way, as she's refusing to go home 3 hours early!  I have no nails left and can't think of what to do with myself.


----------



## Fidget

I think I am going to have to go for a lay down, everytime I see one you have postedI get all excited and my heart starts pounding for you....... feel like a mother hen am so anxious for you guys....................


----------



## Newday

is it IM that has the rfund programme?

dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh, sorry Fidget!  I should be called Fidget right now. x

Dawn - yes, it's the IM (not sure if anyone else offers one.) x

My cleaner has now come downstairs to answer her mobile which has the most annoying loud ring and is standing infront of me as I type shouting in Polish down the phone.  I am going to.....   in a moment!!  I might have to go and sit in the car!

I think I'll start my next year's tax return, that should pass the time.


----------



## Bel

AJ,

I'm with Fidget, everytime I see your name, my heart jumps....xxxxxx

Bel,x


----------



## Newday

AJ 

sorry Hun hang on in.

Can someone tell me how much the refund programme is? I've looked and can't seem to find it or a link to their website. If DH is prepared to raise money this might be a better option

Dawn


----------



## Fidget

Awwww AJ as your paying her tell her to b*gger off!!!

Dont be sorry hun, am just excited for you.............

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Got the [email protected] in my hand as I write this! Stroking it as I type is somewhat tricky ...   AJ sorry if we're all winding you up, we're all just so ready for some good news for you.   

Dawn- I think Reprofit or Repromeda in CZ do a refund prog too, may be worth reading their threads.

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - just checking for news, have a sneaking peek from work!

Why don't you go out in the garden and have chat with your chooks? I always find them very soothing....

Thinking of you hun,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Jennifer

I am sneaking in for a look at AJs news too !  Wishing you lots of luck !!!

Love to everyone else


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thought I'd give you a laugh, am sat on the sofa with my lovely pooch and the [email protected], and the dirty dog only went and licked the end!! A laugh out loud moment for me, thought it might give you lovely ladies a funny visual image.


----------



## HEM

Well I was going to have a snooze for half a hour or so before I have to potter off out... but the computer keeps beckoning me to hit the refresh button to check for news.....

Helen x


----------



## radnorgirl

Have you noticed how many of the abroadies crew are on line right now!!!!


----------



## brownowl23

OK my beta at 10dp3dt is 136. 

Chris


----------



## nats210

Great Chris that is a good result. Will you go back for another, I never did.
nats

AJ thinking of you
x


----------



## radnorgirl

Chris

Excellent news. I think that 10dp3dt is quite early so that is a good strong number!

Helen
x


----------



## Fidget

Way to go Chris  

xx


----------



## Bel

Congratulations Chris, that's a great number,x


----------



## brownowl23

Nats I go back for my next one on Thursday. Its a requirement of CFC that I do. So I hope it doubles well. 

Chris


----------



## REC

Just gate crashing to say Congratulations to Scooter!!

Ratty
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

You've been so supportive and here I am again reporting a BFN.  So sorry. xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

AJ- we're only supportive cos we think you're so lovely and wanted to celebrate with you. So sorry, hun. It's too awful and it stinks. Sending you the most massive of hugs and wishing it could be different this time.   Here's an extra one for your DP  . 

Anything you need, we're all here, my lovely.
xxxxx


----------



## Bel

AJ,

!£%^*&)(_+) is all I can say. So blummin unfair. As GG says, we support you because we all want you to have a BFP. You are such a wonderful person and so supportive to us all.....Big hugs,xxxxx

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Fidget

Awwwwwww AJ hunni I am so so so sorry     I was so keeping everything crossed for you because your so special and so supportive of others

 hun

Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Aaaaaaaaaaw AJ - I am so so sorry hun  . It is just not fair. If anyone deserves this you do. Sending you big  

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## sabina2

aj and crusoe - really sorry about your bfns    
sending you


----------



## brownowl23

OH AJ I am so sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself.   

Chris


----------



## nats210

AJ  - So sorry to read your news i am heartbroken for you. take crae
Nats
x


----------



## safarigirl

AJ DONT SAY SORRY!  We just all love you .....
I am so so gutted for you and crusoe, its just not fair. 
I dont know what to say, but you know whats in my heart ...
I have tears running down my face, and a pain in my heart, and thats the feeling i have just as your friend, so i can only imagine your own pain .... please take our support and love to get over this hurdle and please let us all help you to continue with the next cycle ....
Please IM me if you need to speak at any time


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh No! 

That is so unfair!

AJ, I am so very, very sorry!   

Will post properly later when back home from work.

Sending you big hugs. 

Jules
xxx


----------



## HEM

AJ
I am so sorry 
Thinking of you..... 
Helen xxxx


----------



## janeup

Big hugs to both Crusoe and AJ. I don't normally post on this site but just wanted to say how sorry I am for your BFNs.  It's so unfair this fertility game.  big hugs to you both. Jane xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Aj sweetheart..am gutted for you..have been desperate for a postive for you..its so bl**dy unfair..am sending you huge huge   ..am thinking of you and wishing you and DP well...dont know what else to say as Im so gutted for you and crusoe...

love to you both,

Lesley xxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

AJ

Iam so sorry for you both

Take Care of each other love Dawn


----------



## crusoe

AJ ... sweetheart what can I say that hasn't already been said? I am so very sorry and I know my DH will be too.  
Sending you loads of love, you know where I am if you want to cry, scream, shout or just chat.
We will get there - look forwards not backwards and remember you are never alone in all of this.  

Much love 
Crusoe xxx


----------



## schmoo73

AJ & Crusoe, I am so sorry about your BFN's, can't add anything more to what the guys have already said.  Want to send you both a massive cyber hug.  

Chris - congratulations on your BFP

Schmoo x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Crusoe and AJ - I am so sorry to learn of your news    This is just so unfair    Please don't lose heart, you will be mummies

Keep strong
Lots of love 
Meerkat x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Well done Chris - many congratulations 
Your beta result sounds good
Best wishes
Meerkat x


----------



## Marina

Dear AJ

My heart aches for you, I am truly sad that this wasn't your time and Crusoe's sending you lots of love and hugs to get through the next week as this is always the worse time         have a stiff drink and a hot bath that always helped me, take care both of you and your partners anytime you want to chat I will always find time for you 2 special people.

Love

Marina


----------



## becca1969

Oh AJ  ,

I am so so sorry & really believed this time would be different.I am so gutted for you as you are such a wonderful lady & fantastic support to all of us & so deserve to be lucky.

Thinking of you lots,

Love & hugs Becca xxx


----------



## Jennifer

For Crusoe and AJ

 

I am so sorry


----------



## roze

AJ,

I am so so sorry.

Please IM me if you need to.

Thinking of you,


roze


----------



## MrsBunny

AJ and Crusoe, so sorry to hear of your sad news. You are both really special people on this site, supporting many people. It's our turn to support you now.

Take care of yourselves and sending a big   to you both.
Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Crusoe and AJ - I just wanted to say how soory I am to read of your BFN - this is so cruel.

I wish there was something I could say or do to take away the hurt

Love Jo XXXXXXXXxx


----------



## casey

AJ - so sorry to hear your sad news - gutted for you and hope you find some comfort and reassuarnce right now when you need it

Crusoe - thinking of you too - its just so unfair xxx

caseyxx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

I have been trying to pick my moment to share my news as there has been such awful sadness for AJ & Crusoe,hugs to you both,

I have had a long & rocky journey myself but hope i can be an inspiration & show how perseverance can pay off..

I had my 3rd full d/e cycle(4th if you count the fet) in November(eggs fertilised on DH's birthday) & i am so happy to tell you that i am 12 weeks & 2 days pregnant with my little "bean".I have had a scarey time with bleeding episodes but touch wood,everything crossed this has settled now but this is why i have kept quiet for so long.Had 12 week scan on Monday & it was just wonderful,

Won't say any more for now,just wanted to share my news as i have made some wonderful friends on here & i want to thank each & every one of you for your support,it means so much to have people around who understand.

Lots of love a very tentative but very very happy Becca xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Becca

Brilliant news hun. You missed be thrilled. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy


love

Helen
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Becca its always a ray of light when we have sad news to hear of someone who gets a bfp.  Well done, and big congrats to you.  I can certainly see from your signature how much you have  had to try/persevere to get where you are, and perhaps that in itself will serve as a guiding light to others who still have to continue with this journey, that it can and will work.

I am feeling unbelievably low from the news on this board, and your news has lifted my very down spirits to confirm that it is possible for each and every one of us.  Your post was also sensitive enough to accomodate all of those who need to read it having themselves not quite this time reached their goal.

So my best wishes to you, your DH and your little child spirit thriving inside.  How wonderful that you have reached the 12 week mark.  I am very very happy for you.

Big hugs to AJ and crusoe.

Helen, you are in my thoughts on your two week wait and for you test date!  Hope you are surving.


----------



## Bel

Becca,

Congratulations! As Safari-girl said your post was very sensitive and that is appreciated at times like these. So pleased for you and your DH. I hope the rest of your pregnancy is stress free,xx

AJ & Crusoe,

You are both in my thoughts,xx

Radnorgirl - Not long now hun, hang in there,xx

Lots of love to all,

Bel,x


----------



## Newday

Hi Bel

what are you up to regards txc at the moment?

Congratulations Becca

Dawn


----------



## nats210

Congratulations Becca that is great news especially after the roller coaster you have been on.

AJ & Crusoe thinking of you both

Radnorgirl hang on in there and be strong.

hello to all
nats
xx


----------



## brownowl23

Congrats Becca

Crusoe and AJ thinking of you ^CUDDLE^


----------



## Penelope Positive

I just wanted to join the others in expressing my sadness to AJ and Crusoe, I have been following your progress over many months and really was praying this was your time, I am so sorry for you both. Take care of yourselves as best you can and try to find the strength from someone to keep on your journeys. Your time will come!

Becca huge congratulations to you - I am sure that many others including myself will take comfort from a success story at such a sad time.  Thank you for sharing in such a sensative way.


----------



## hola69

Becca and Chris/scooter..congrats to you both...

Chris..mine was 146 so 136 is very good...  

AJ and Crusoe..hope you are both ok today ..thinking of you.

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## crusoe

Becca

I'm really pleased to read your news - many many congratulations. It sounds all wrong when I say I like to see people with long and sad infertility stories finally being successful ... It's awful that you have had to endure so much heartache but so wonderful to see you have overcome it. Your story offers lots of hope to people like myself who are unfortunately building up our own sad histories as it shows perseverance definately pays and that is what I am hanging on to at the moment. Again many congratualtions and thank-you for being so sensitive to the feelings of others.

Brownowl - Big congratulations to you too. Have a happy and healthy 8 months!

Can I please ask any fellow "old timers" out there for some advice? 
I have sent a long email to IM about our case with lots of questions about why they think DE (and DS!) is not working for us.  They sent a lovely reply and are meeting to look at our case today or tomorrow but I am not holding my breath for a particularly insightful reply as they seem quite sure we have just been unlucky! While I would like to believe this is true I wonder if there might be more to it. IM seem to think I have been tested for everything they would normally bother with. I have had a hysteroscopy and the doppler and following m/c was tested for anticardiolipin and antiphospolipid antibodies but nothing else really. I have some fibroids but these apparently are not a concern. My GP is frankly utterly useless and my UK clinic have effectively washed their hands of me other than for scans and bloods.  What I would like to know is if you were me what questions would you be asking your clinic, what tests would you be considering? Any advice or thoughts very gratefully received.

Love and luck to you all 
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## brownowl23

Crusoe

For my DEIVF cycles, even though I have not been tested for immune issues. I asked to be put on Heparin, PRenisilone (steriod at 15mg per day) and baby aspirin. 
I have got pregnant on both my DEIVF cycle and who knows those extra drugs may have helped.

I also did acupuncture for a month before each cycle too.

We did ask about karotyping for DH this time round too, just in case the m/c last time was attributed to his genes, but the results would have come back way after transfer. 

I did acupuncture straight before and straight after transfer, and had a valium tablet 2 hours before transfer, which americans say relaxes the uterus. It certainly relaxed me enough to fall asleep on the acupuncturists couch no once but twice!!


I dont know what I can contribute our success to, a combination of all of the above or just one thing, but we went on the basis that we would throw everything we could at this cycle. 
ope this helps

Chris 
H


----------



## Grumpygirl

Brownowl- I haven't yet congratulated you on your bfp, so here's a big fat well done from me.  Hope all goes brilliantly for you in the coming months. 

Crusoe- Sending you hugs, hun. I'm just the same in looking for answers after a bfn. You just need to know why. I think in lots of ways we're in the same boat in that I keep asking for answers from the clinic abroad, my clinic in London (who've only met me a couple of times) and my GP who is next to useless. It would be lovely if there was a comprehensive overview of your case from start to finish but there are lots of cooks in the broth, for me at least. I think SIRM (Sher Institutes) in USA have a good reputation for looking at the details and also immune issues and we have considered going there for one last try. The only problem with that is the cost of egg donation in the US being so high, on top of the tx costs. I also believe we've had top class embryos each time from Greece so it's not about the embies, it's either me or dh and all tests say he's a super-stud! I think Brownowl has come up with some good suggestions. If you've tried with donor sperm and donor eggs and had several failures maybe it is time to look at immune issues, at least the basic tests. Do IM believe in any of these? My clinic in Greece accept that NK cells can be an issue but aren't sure about the tx's helping. Personally I'll only have Heparin and steroids and would not have IVIg but if there's just one tiny thing in your bloods that shows up that you can work on it could be the answer. I think lots of clinics allow you to try these concurrently with your tx if you feel it will help based on your blood tests. Here's a link you may already have found:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0

It could all be hogwash but they have great results in the States and at the ARGC with quite difficult cases. Thinking of you in your quest for knowledge! Hope we all get there soon...  The other thing to consider is that this is your first DS/DE full cycle (this was a frostie cycle, right?) so maybe IM are right in thinking you've just been unlucky. Hugs coming your way, lovely .xxxx

Got raging toothache again so off for a cry.  Filling next Tues if I make it that long without knocking their door down and demanding tx!

Hope everyone's ok,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe - i think brownowl (chris) and giggly have given you some good advice.  I am not sure if you are with the IM refund programme? - but it might be worth looking at immune issues, or at least the treatment that is given to someone with immune issues.

I know Jo (earthekitt) moved clinics as she wanted to take this into consideration, and at the clinic she went to in Poland she was given steroids as routine.  You could well do a cycle at IM if you are on the refund programme, and see if you can get steroid cover for it as well - perhaps from another clinic e.g. argc?  
I did tests with dr ******* (miscarriage clinic) - because i wanted to try and see why i was miscarrying - i did nk tests with him - they are not as comprehensive as the dr beers tests, but i thought it might give me an indication - the tests cost about £600 in all (although you have done quite alot alread of tests so might be cheaper - if you want to see if this is a possibility)
I think its daisy who posts on the immunology thread and here sometimes, gives quite a comprehensive list of tests which are good to look at.
Of course there is just the probability that it didnt work and there are no issues whatsoever.  When you consider that at least three women (who have been given news coverage recently) have had babies in their 60's, it does show that it is possible even coming from that point (age etc)
I often think that i had two embies replaced, one made it - they were basically identical in "quality", who knows why the other didnt make it.  I could easily have asked for only one to be replaced, and would probably if i had got a bfn had wondered what further tests i needed.  i only say this to illustrate that as giggly says sometimes its just down to having to "throw the dice".  I do know of a South African women Tertia,  (Myburgh) she posts on ivf connections, after her 9th ivf treatment fell pregnant.  once again i mention this as there must have been times in between when she thought, what is  it about me, what do i need to do - it seems she needed to do it 9 times, she now has twin boys and has written a book about it - she has a blog as well if you need some inspiration.  

So my advice is to always look at tests, ask your clinic questions, but also know that it involves a good measure of luck.  NOne of us on here really know why we got a bfp - none of us know why we got a bfn - we all do basically the same stuff (eating, acupucnture or whatever, taking care of ourselves, pineapple, colonics you name it) and there is nothing definitive for us to say "Oh XYZ is testing they will definately have a bfp because of ....."

I know this is hard, and i admire your strength and courage, becasue it takes huge doses of it to keep trying.  But that is the one element that i can distinguish between who gets a bfp (eventually or immediately) is to keep trying!  I honestly believe it is possible for you.  I think IM have the expertise to do this for you.  However consdier other clinics and the regimes they offer and see if you can include that as well.  (Perhaps you could do what chris did - you dont have to have the immune tests done to get these drugs,  heparin etc and they are not too costly)

In agreement with chris i also had a valium on this cycle!

I hope this helps in some small well.  Big hugs to you - you are an inspiration to so many abroadies on this thread the way you take this head on.  I cant wait to celebrate your bfp announcement with you ....


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Firstly thankyou for all your lovely messages,they are so appreciated both by myself & the long suffering dh!

Crusoe,bless you & thankyou for your wishes.As usual the girls have given sound advise.To be honest we did start to wonder if i had immune issues.Both my uk clinic & Latvian clinic didn't do the tests but said the best option was to use low dose steroid cover,so i took dexamethasone & also baby aspirin like Chris.We had an endometrium biopsy prior to tx which was defrosted for the embies to sit on while they were developing.The only other thing that we did different was a day 3 transfer of 3 embies(we had our minds set on trfing 3 & the clinic agreed even though we had proven donor & excellent embies still tfred 3) & as you know i have ended up with 1 precious bean on board so i am obviously happy with that decision,the extra one may have been THE one.Having previously had failed goes with blasts i am a big fan of day 3 tfr.We also had a 5 month break in tx this time as i had tx for a cervical erosion which suddenly appeared but i got fit & healthy in that time,but most importantly i actually looked forward to the trip & didn't worry so much before hand(much easier said than done i know).

As Safarigirl says hope this is of some help to you.You never can tell if any of these things we did made the difference ,i also believe it is also down to chance(sadly),but i would defo use the steroids & baby aspirin myself.We will watch this space Crusoe as i'm sure IM are going to pull out all the stops for you & get you that bfp you so deserve x x x

Lots of love Becca x x x


----------



## schmoo73

Congratulations Becca on your wonderful news!  Could I ask, what dose steriods were/are you on? my clinic are putting me on 8mg Medrol from when they start stimulation donor, they haven't suggested aspirin, wonder if I should ask them what they feel about taking it as well.

Many thanks

Schmoo x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Becca,
Can't believe I didn't say well done on your BFP!! And you kept it so quiet...  Bet you just wanted to be sure. So happy for you, you must be over the moon and have been to hell and back to get here. Wishing you all the very best, and thanks for your sensitive posting. I get the feeling you know all too well the ups and downs of this game.  

Hi to everyone esle, you really are a mine of info!

Off for my bath, the 3 Bacardi Breezers I've quaffed this evening appear to have taken the edge off my toothache.   I don't normally drink much so am quite merry!

Take care all,
Love
Giggly
xx

PS I'll say what my lovely wise Doctor Penny said just once more- think not of each individual cycle but of being pregnant or holding your baby in your arms in the next year or two. Helps me, as even if we adopt we'll get there somehow.


----------



## Womb with a View

Just wanted to say a massive congratualtions to Becca on your bump....so delighted for you and you've been through so much. xxxx

Thank you all so much for your warmth and your postings/IMs.  Means a lot to me.  Big thanks to Safarigirl....don't know what I'd do without you.

Crusoe....still upset for you, as well as myself now.  Thanks for your searching post, it was what I wanted to write and ask too so you've helped me there as well.  I was prescribed steriods, blood thinning injections and baby aspirin for this cycle and last by the ARGC and the IM were in full agreement with that.  I have emailed the ARGC after they phoned me with the result yesterday and they've already called to say they think I should have an NK follow-up test, which I had but that was about 9 or 10 months ago and it showed my NK levels were just on normal, whereas, 18 months ago, they were slightly elevated.  So, I'm going to go and have that done on Friday.  In the meantime I've emailed the iM but they haven't responded and I'm a little upset by that....feel they've written me off or I'm an embarrassment.  Would be good if they could have a meeting about me and DP to get us sorted.  I'm really pleased the IM are tending to you, I'm sure they will come up with a plan......but it may, of course, be down to Lady Luck, as well all know.  I think the important thing is to get as much info as you can to make informed decisions.  I think I'm still swimming in a sea of knowledge I don't understand and perhaps I've not done as much as I could have done.  I also emailed my acupuncuturist who phoned me back (I couldn't take the call, working) and left a 4 minute message, very caring and uttterly upset for me.  He said it was, he believed, luck and he was expecting a positive result.

I shall be taking valium next time - I didn't realise it was good for the cervix.....although, I have to say, I am usually so relaxed during ET that I could easily fall asleep.

I lost it yesterday and had to cancel my evening work....the cleaner was brilliant and dealt with this sobbing, usually together woman very well.  DP feels "empty".  We both slept very badly, exhausted today.  Had 2 glasses of wine last night, ditto tonight.  Work was just awfu today.  Feel panicky that I will be left behind and be childless.  Mum has been great.

Sorry if I've left people off my list.....need to get my heart back.  Love and thanks to you all, will respond to IMs after a short break. xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Crusoe - also meant to mention the CMV status to you.  I have asked the IM twice for a CMV neg donor, both last cycle and this one.  I have asked them to confirm now these 2 donors for the last cycle were CMV neg.  IM don't believe this matters but in the UK they believe it is "good practice" to match a CMV neg recipient with a CMV neg donor.  CMV is your immune/virus status.....I can't articulate it, but basically if you've been exposed to this virus you are a positive and if not, negative.  Most people in the UK are positive, most poeple in Spain are negative I believe.  xxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Aj and Crusoe, just so sorry to see it didn't work for you girls this time.

Massive                 to both of you.

Purplechick


----------



## Ms Minerva

Becca - I can't believe that you managed to keep your fabulous news to yourself for so long! Many congratulations to you, how lovely to have some good news to inspire us!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Marina

Crusoe

I tried steroids and aspirin on my cycles before this one as you know all BFNS, this time I used nothing only sanatogen pronatal pills I know I shouldn't probably say this, but I did what I shouldn't of done, I drank coffee by gallons and tea I cant now though as it makes me feel sick I came straight home after ET and the taxi driver was a maniac to say the least in BCN so a bumpy ride too,  but what I am saying here is I did all those things we avoid when TTC, I know this doesn't help maybe but give it some thought, I was laid back with the attitude well if it works great if it don't well whats new.

Big Hugs to you and AJ

Love

Marina


----------



## hola69

Hi guys,

I just thought I would post my treatment in the hopes it may help those asking questions... AV gave me an injection in my butt to relax my uterus (not sure what it was but it bl**dy hurt  ) they also gave me a syrup drink that they said was to relax me..I have to say I felt wonderful after these as each of my TX before I was so nervous and tense I couldnt stop shaking and with this one I floated in and out of the theatre. I actually fell asleep as soon as I came out I was so relaxed...My acupuncturist told me to feel like this gives you a wonderful chance...

I also took higher doses of cyclogest and progynova this time. My donor was synchronised to my cycle and I had acupunctue and practised meditation and relaxation beforehand...

I dont know if any of this helped at all, I dont know why one embie survived and one didnt, afterall none of my embies were perfect as one was an 8cell A/B and the other a 7 cell B..I also had a big cyst.....but something happened to make it work...

I just want to help you guys so much..without that sounding patronising   as I feel your pain and know how much this is wanted by all of us...If I can do anything that may help any of you at all then Ill try my best...

Big big hugs to you all on the abroadies..you are all truly wonderful, strong, brave special FF friends,

Love Lesley xxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

OK for those waiting for the scores on the doors. 

Our second beta was 328, which is a doubling time of 37 hours. Midwife is now convinced on twins. EEK!!

Docs appointment booked for next week so hopefully I should get a NHS scan for about 7 weeks. If not or if I get impatient I will go for a scan at the clinic I have been going to for the tests at around 6 weeks. 

Its our anniversary of us meeting on 15th feb so I may just book a scan for that day anyway as a nice anniversary pressie. 

Chris


----------



## Bel

Safari-girl, 

I've sent you a PM. Your post has been a real help to me and I'm sure it has to Crusoe also. Thank you for your continuing support of us all. You're the best!!

Bel,x


----------



## Newday

well ladies

my AF always arrive 28/29 days and I am never late. My last af was 31st Dec which is now 33 days so think I might be going into the menopause. Can't be pg beacuse we didn't do anything at the right time BUT..... if it doesn't arrive by Sat am might buy a test just in case. But we have been told that DH has no swimmers as vas reversal didn't work.

I am now thinking of going to rerofit rather than Fertimed they can't say at the mo if they can have a donor for Feb planes fly to Brno and it's cheaper and they do PGD and assisted hatchingall in. Worth considering.

Love to all

Dawn


----------



## radnorgirl

Girls -I have to confess that I am serial pee stick tester. I know that they are evil and that I should wait but I still do it. I am sure that some of you can relate to this.

Yesterday I did one 7pt3dt (they were shouting at me) and for the first time ever there was a shadow of a line. I actually wondered if it was an evaporation line and that the test was somehow faulty - it was too pale to be of a determinable colour. At 04:30 (the second toilet visit during the night) I did another and this time it was stronger - a definate pink line at 8dp3dt. The official test day for a blood tests is monday

I am in shock. I do not really believe it. After 9 years of ttc, 6 rounds of treatment (including fets) I have a  .

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## Bel

Helen,


Wahooooooo!!!! Congratulations.....that's early to test...I think maybe you have 2 on board!!

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## brownowl23

Congrats Radnor girl, thats the same day I tested too, and the thinking is that I may have two on board. 

Cant wait to see your beta

Chris


----------



## Marina

Radnorgirl

You must be thrilled its so exciting when you first see that second line, it takes some believing doesn't it? as you probably know I got lucky with frosties too so they can work eh? so happy for you and I wish this luck would rub off here for all us abroadies as you all so much deserve this.

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU 

Marina


----------



## Newday

congratulatiuons Helen well done

dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Helen,

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

That's just brilliant, and so early to test as well.   

All those plans for CZ... Nice diversion!

Take care and enjoy! 
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Helen - that is just fabulous news! Wow! I suspect two on board to show up on a HPT so early.

Congratulations!

Jules
xxx


----------



## becca1969

Wow Helen,

Thats just fantastic news,we will await further updates.....!!!Congratulations its wonderful 

Heres hoping for lots more bfps for the abroadies,special thoughts to those who have waited a long time,sending as much positive energy as i can muster for you all.I know how much it means to each & every one of us x x x

Lots of love Becca (ps Mrs Minerva-i don't know how i kept the secret either-fear i think!!) x x x


----------



## safarigirl

Helen, i am so happy to hear your news .... thats brillliant, even better that it's with frosties as i know so many will draw inspiration from this (Hem also recently got a bfp with frosties)  BIG BIG CONGRATS TO YOU.  Its been a long road for you and i am so deligthed with this news ....
Lots of love to you
(I am almost nervous to see what avatar, or likeness of your wondrous self you will post to celebrate such good news!!!!!)


----------



## crusoe

Radnorgirl - many, many, many congratulations. I know you didn't have very high hopes for this cycle so your wonderful success just proves - never give up, you just don't know when that BFP is coming. I am so pleased for you and wish you a very, very, very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Thanks to everyone you replied to my posting "what would you do if you were me?" I am going to print off all your replies and sit my DH down this weekend to go through them all. Meanwhile IM have been good, they have made a couple of sensible suggestions to us and still seem very positive about us achieving a successful pregnancy so we are trying hard to be positive about it all too.

AJ - hope you are ok. I have been thinking about you lots.
Love and luck to all
Crusoe
xx


----------



## hola69

Radnorgirl..

fantastic news...    ..enjoy and well done hun....

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Helen

What super news - you must be over the moon
Glad your frosties snuggled in  

Hello to Becca too - congratulations on reaching the 2nd trimester  

Best wishes

Meerkat x


----------



## roze

Radnorgirl,

Congratulations!!!!! 

               

Having also had many attempts, I know the feeling of complete shock and disbelief when that second line finally appears. It may take a few weeks or more  to sink in. 

take it easy 

roze xx


----------



## schmoo73

Helen - I am sooooo pleased for you - congratulations hun it's such fantastic news. you must be on 

Take care hun

Schmoo xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dawn.....any news?  I am praying it's late because you're up the duff as they say!  Hang in there.....sometimes our cycles go astray and it's not the menopause.  Thinking of you. x

Radnorgirl.......it MUST have been your face transplant that finally did it for you!!!!      You must be over the moon!  Delighted for you both.  It is wonderful to read of happy news like this after 9 yrs ttc, bless you.  Enjoy.  x  (Now, ladies.....where do I get myself a face like Helen's from....?) 

Becca.....I know I said a massive congrats to you darling, but I was still hurting badly and your news didn't really sink in.  Just wanted to say how totally delighted I am for you....you've been through so much (can very much understand why you kept quiet) and you are an inspiration to us all.  Enjoy and here's wishing you a happy and wonderful 6 months. xxx  

Crusoe - have been thinking of you too.  Glad the IM gave you some comfort and suggestions.  They also got back to me and said it was down to luck and they couldn't suggest anything other than have another go and that they believed this was my first real attempt as DP's sperm hadn't been good but now we had a very good chance and to go again with the frosties.  We also have one more fresh cycle on the refund programme but hopefully we won't get that far.  The IM confirmed the donors were both CMV negative, although the blood groups weren't confirmed.  I had concerns about the flow of blood on my period during the start of my tx but the IM have said it didn't matter as long as I started the patches at the start of the cycle and not in the middle or whilst spotting.  Not sure as my cycle was very thin and almost non-existent.  I've now started to bleed (sorry if tmi) and it's bright red and very heavy, which is how it should be......so I'm thinking maybe the last period wasn't good and the endo didn't get flushed away property.  Um.  I've also been thinking that, although we were optimistic as the donors were good, ditto the embies, the whole bloomin' tx and my cycle wasn't good:

blood flow was poor and dark
endo lining was only 5mm (although IM say this is ok, it had never been this thin)
the patches were out of date (although IM and the chemist say it wouldn't matter, there's lots of life in them)
the first donor embies were genetically faulted so we had to go with the back-up donor
we'd already set off to Barcelona and had to extend my stay/change travel arrangements
this meant I was on the patches and pessaries longer as well as the blood thinning injections and the steroids (this may not have been a bad thing though)
we missed our connection getting to Barcelona!
I had money pinched in my hotel
I got stuck coming home because of the storms and had to find a hotel for the night
I was really stressed by the end of it!!

There were many positives....I was 3 weeks leave and was very relaxed in many ways, apart from the above!  So, what I'm saying is that, although the embies were great, the circumstances were not.  I also had palpitations and not sure why but will mention them to Mr T at the ARGC.  I am having my NK follow-up this week.

Crusoe...I'd be very grateful if you could share any thoughs or suggestions other ladies or Doc's might have given you.  I too have thoughts on immune issues if you wish to ask me about that? xxxx

Becca - what is an endometrium biopsy and does it hurt?!  x

A massive thank you to all of you for your sympathies and love and to all of you who IMed me.....I haven't had the heart to answer or even look a this site. xxxx


----------



## Newday

period started today and is quite painful

Well I think we will hopefully be going to reprofit in May if they can find a donor so everything is planned just have to wait and see what lap and hys find in March.

Glad to see you posting AJ

Love dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

That's good news re May, Dawn.  Good luck sweetheart and I wish you everything you wish yourself.  Hope the fitness is going well. x

Have just emailed the IM with lots of thoughts and questions re endo biopsy, palpitations, valium, higher doses of cyclost, etc. and await their thoughts.  We would like to go for the frozen cycle next month, depending on their answers to my questions.


----------



## becca1969

Hi all,

AJ-i totally understand that your heart is still broken,and you too Crusoe,& i am so happy you have been able to congratulate me,it must be so hard-but hey i am here to show that miracles DO happen,so keep those chins up!!

I agree on the luck factor also-my clinic said so much is in the lap of the gods,you just have to keep plugging away,but its also good to bombard them with questions too,just for peace of mind.I also agree that circumstances can have an effect-my first de cycle in Riga we got lots of embies & took them to blast as i got very bad sickness bug prior to tfr.In spite of top blasts that go didn't work,no doubt my body couldn't cope with it even though i felt better,but now i have had success with less eggs & a day 3 tfr.Will stop waffling now,but i am routing for you all as always.
AJ will send a pm if i can,

Lots of love to all Becca xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all, hope you're having a good weekend. 

AJ- sounds like you're getting up fighting too, and I so don't blame you for not wanting to come on here this week. Glad to see you posting . A bfn really stinks and you need time to regroup and be ready to get back in the stirrups. (Sorry about the poor pun  ) It's hard to find the right words but most of us have been there and can empathise with what you're going through. You will be a Mum, and not only that, a lovely one too. 

Crusoe- same to you, hun. I wish the two of you had different news.   Hope your chat with your DH helped and you have a plan, sounds like you're happy with the IM and their ideas. Here's hoping it'll all be worth it in the end.   Let's keep the faith and look at the positives...

Radnorgirl- hope you're doing ok and keeping yourself out of trouble. Please excuse my blonde moment, I have them all the time! 

Becca- so glad for you, and we all thank you for your sensitive posts. Soooo happy you're on your way.

Dawn- sorry I had to dash yesterday, will catch up another time, hopefully soon. xxx

No news here, apart from a weird experience out walking the dog in the New Forest today. We stumbled across a coven of witches.   Luckily we didn't interrupt anything, we were about 100m away but it was quite obviously a group of people dressed in capes in a circle. Strangely enough none of us felt threatened and we just walked by. They were wearing white and it was 11:30am so maybe they were white witches? 

Gotta go, starving! Lesleyjane- where are your stories of lovely foods Hope you're ok. xxx

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## hola69

Hi Giggly,

Im here keeping my eye on you all    ..am waiting for my tea..roast chicken, roast potatoes, broccolli, carrots, stuffing, apple sauce and gravy...MMMMMMMMM    ,

Big hugs to you all guys,

Love L xxxx


----------



## becca1969

Hi giggly,

Good to hear from you girl,white witches eh?Perhaps they were casting a magical spell to bring wonderful things to those around,i certainly hope so!

Lesley-i am with you all the way with the roast dinners,mine was really similar,apple sauce substituted for a sausage!I have managed to get a cottage pie ready for tonight,which will be served with lots of broccolli-yummy!

Thinking of you all,love Becca xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Well it is now official. I just got my beta back and its 134 on 11dp3dt.

Helen
x


----------



## safarigirl

Well done Helen thats a lovely beta!!!!  Big congrats to you

Giggly those white witches are probably trying to find the person who stole their rock that they pray to every full moon!!!!!!!

Big hello to everyone and hoping for a good week for everyone


----------



## nats210

Helen
Congratulations that is wonderful news, I am thrilled for you & a fab beta result you must be over the moon.
Enjoy the next 8 months. 

Love to all
Nats
x


----------



## jogues

I just want to say huge congratulations to *Radnorgirl*  . Positive stories help us all.

Besos (kisses)


----------



## RSMUM

FaN-TabUloSo!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Helen- that's *brilliant * news! You are officially preggers /up the duff / in the club / with child(ren)! Congrats, hun, soooooooooo happy for you.    Enjoy!

Safarigirl- if the witches lost their fertility stone in our front garden I'd be surprised, it's not very big! It has been a funny couple of weeks though, what with the [email protected] on the rock, the witches and today I saw FOUR magpies. I usually only see 1 and refuse to look away until their mate turns up (don't want to see just one!) but never see more than two. So superstitious old me is very happy to see 4 without even trying!  Hope you're doing well with bump. 

Lesley and Becca- your din-dins sounded lovely! We had roast chicken on Saturday, with lemon and oregano, and Greek style roast potatoes. Mmmmmmmmmm! I'll never be skinny... 

Hi to everyone, 
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## brownowl23

Congrats oon the beta radnorgirl Whoo hoo

Chris


----------



## MrsBunny

Huge congratulations Radnorgirl!!!

 

Giggly, you always have something funny to say which really cheers us up! Fancy seeing those witches in the woods. And trust Safarigirl to bring the rock into it again!!  

Your dinners sound lovely. Even lovelier to me as I'm on a low fat diet at the moment as I've recently been told I've got gallstones. I've got a consultation tomorrow to see how soon I can have the op to remove my gallbladder so it doesn't clash with expected donor egg treatment at Ceram estimated to be around May/June. I'm really hoping I can get it out of the way before then somehow - it's come at the worst time and very annoying really as I've been having pain on and off for two years now. I am losing some weight though because of the diet! Funny how it's easier to do if you know you'll get an agonising pain if you eat the wrong thing!

Anyway, reading this thread always cheers me up, thanks to you all
Heather xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Cor, quiet on here today, you lot must all have lives!  

I've had 2 deep fillings today and was a big brave soldier. Well, eventually anyway.   

Mrs Bunny- low fat is the way to go. Note to self, remember that! Best of luck with your op and the tx in June.

Thinking of you all, but especially Crusoe, AJ & Bel. 

Hope you're enjoying your week away, Bluebell. RSMum, here's a hug for you. xxxxx

Byeeeee!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

It is very quiet here isn't it? ...

Radnorgirl -your beta sounds great - so pleased for you.

GG - I am still stroking your rock everytime I log on! 
Well done on those fillings - I have been putting off going to the dentist because I thought you got treatment free when you are pregnant. Naievely (sp?) I thought it wouldn't be long before I was pregnant but that hasn't proved correct and I have only recently found out you don't get treatment free after all, so I am going to have to bite the bullet and make a dentists appointment!
Trust you to stumble across witches in the woods - my life is so dull in comparison!

Mrs Bunny - I love your bunny - tell us about her /him! I hope your consultation went well yesterday.

AJ - hope you are doing ok and focusing on your three lovely frosties. IM told us they have been having really good successes with FET's lately. No doubt I have pulled their stats down a bit - but look at Marina and her fab BFP.  

Bel - how are you, where are you with treatment? I owe you a PM, I promise to be in touch soon.

Me - well the glutton for punnishment that I am - we have arranged to have our 6th DE cycle next month (whatever happened to the "3 goes and we'll crack it" my consultant told me at the start of all this?) IM say we have been unlucky and as "unlucky" seems to be a reacurring theme in my life I am inclined to believe them so we will keep plugging away until the money runs out and probably after that too. So roll on March I am ready for you!
I'm all alone today - dear little Bertie is at the groomers. I rang up a while ago to see how he was and he had just come out of a conditioning bath and was about to go in the drying cabinet!!!!

Love and luck to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Well lovely ladies I am back from my holiday and don't know where to begin.  It has taken me over an ohur to read through everything.  I couldn't access a computer away so was desterate to read all the news. 

I am absolutely devastated for Crusoe and AJ. I was convinced this was your turn, both of you.  There was something about you both being there together, both on a roll to BFPs.  It was such a jolly cycle for both of you, if you know what I mean, even despite AJ's nasty hotel experiences, and BFNs just don't fit with it.  I am so so sad for you both and sooooooooooooooo incredibly inspired by your strength.  You both have been up and posting and so strong already.  Crusoe, dead chuffed about another cycle for you so soon.  AJ, when will you use your frosties ?  You are both so lovely, and no words seem good enough.  I feel like all I can do is type harder (you know how people just shout louder if they can't be understood), ie I want to bash the screen in and reach in and give you proper, real hugs.  BFNs are a real basta*d.  They are so sudden and final and cruel.  People like you just don't deserve them.  I just wish there was more I could do.

Lots and lots and lots and extra lots of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxx
I am so sorry I wasn't there to say so earlier.


----------



## bluebell

.....and big big whopping great congrats to Radnorgirl, Brownowl and Becca !!!!!!!  Amazing news ... triple whammy BFPs !  Becca, your willpower not to post was incredible.  You are such a sensitive sweetie.

Crusoe, I am so sorry I can't advise about any of the immune issues, as it isn't soemthing i have ever delved into for myself.  I read all the other responses though and they all sound sensible.  My only comment to add though is that sometimes I think it can feel a bit 'neeedly in a haystacky', and that can be so exhausting.  I think it is perhaps best to find the right balance between assuming it is down to luck, but also carrying out some tests for information and reassurance, but also not to get too involved in looking for reasons as I know that I personally would get so drained looking for an answer that it might be counterproductive.  Oooh, sorry, this sounds so jumbled.  Does this make sense ?  Do you know what I mean ?  

Dawn, so pleased AF arrived for you, ie to ally your fears of menopause.  Maybe your body is just adjusting to the new fitter, slimmer you !!!

Giggles, you never know about the witches and the [email protected]  Maybe better hide it by a crucifix just in case.  Thanks for asking about my holiday ... really sweet of you.  Yes, thanks, it was lovely to be pampered by my 'mummy and daddy'.  Well done getting the dentist over with,  My appointment is tomorrow.  Since having tx, I started to grind my teeth (well, not really grind, but just clench tightly).  My dentist says it is stress, but I looked on the internet, and sudden hormonal changes can stimulate grinding.  I had been stressed before about other things (e.g. work) but not 'ground', so I blame hormones on this one !  As a result, i now have to wear an attractive rubbery gum shield every night ... very sexy, and which seems ot have a mind of its own, as it often seems to walk across the bedroom.  My cats love to play table tennis with it too.  Luverly.  As it is now over 2 years old it has taken on a delightful sepia tone, so I am hoping my dentist replaces it with a new one tomorrow. I could photograph it for you all and have it as my avatar !!  Mmmmmmmmmm !

RSMUM ... helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !

Safarigirl, you are sooooooooo lovely.  What would we do without you ?

Bel, you are lovely too.  Would love to see you again this year.

and Mini me ?  Are you there ?  Hope you haven't disappeared !

Lots of love to everyone and hope I haven't missed anyone.

Big hugs again to AJ and Crusoe.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

PPS Things rushing along for me.... hopefully going out for tx No 7 at the end of next week.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## roze

Good luck Bluebell - I hadn't realised this was happening next week; you must be excited!

Hello to everyone else and good luck with forthcoming cycles. 


roze


----------



## safarigirl

Bluebell thats wonderful news ..... will be thinking of you and sending you lots of postive vibes for this cycle ....
I see its Ria's birthday coming up ( i still remember her as miss lobby, and of course coming late!!!)


----------



## Grumpygirl

Will post a longer one later if get a chance, but just wanted to say welcome back and best of luck to Bluebell, you jet-setter, you! That's come around quick...   Lots of     and     to you.  
Love
Giggly
xx

PS Is Ria really a year old already? I suppose she must be, but it's really flown.


----------



## MrsBunny

Crusoe and Bluebell, sending you    for your forthcoming tx's - lets hope for some success this time for you both.

Crusoe - you were asking about my bunny - his name is Tiger and he has had quite an interesting life I think! He belonged to my DH when I knew him but we hadn't yet got together then. He and his house mates bought 2 bunnies and called them Thelma and Louise. Then DH went on holiday with his sister, leaving the bunnies to be looked after by his housemates. When he got back there was a hole in the garden and four bunnies! Thelma was in fact male, and he was renamed Tiger (the one in my picture) and the two babies were male and female and were named Batman and Robin! DH quickly took the females to be spayed (think that's the right word!) and had Tiger seen to as well! The two housemates moved in together (yes male and female) and took the two female bunnies with them and DH kept the two males. Unfortunately, when I was staying with him one time I came down in the morning to find a nasty cat in the rabbit run and Batman had been attacked. He died later on. Louise, the older female also died. (sorry, are you getting bored yet?!) 
Anyway, the housemates took Tiger to be with Robin as they were settling down together and feeling a bit broody and bunnies are substitute kids, right?    But then they got pregnant and moved house and asked us to mind them (DH was by this time living with me) and we said yes - after all we were starting to get broody too! But Robin died over a year ago now, so Tiger's the only one left, and over 6 years old. He's quite tame and cuddly and in the picture he has a lead on which is used when we walk him round the garden. He's the boss then as you can't really drag a rabbit round like you can do a dog, you just have to move when he does! He seems to be more friendly with me, don't think he's forgiven DH for taking him to get seen to!

Pets are lovely though, aren't they? giving all that unconditional love and trust. I'm used to having dogs, but we're holding off getting a dog until we know whether we're going to have a baby or not. Sounds simple doesn't it. I expect a few people are in a similar situation.


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooh, Mrs Bunny, thank you, I really enjoyed reading that.  I want to give Tiger a hug.  He looks so sweet.  Blimey, he has had a life.  Does he have therapy for gender confusion issues ?
Bluebell xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Now he's on his own he's quite happy, but maybe he did need therapy as when he was living with Robin (his daughter) she used to chase him round and jump on top of him as if he was the female!  

This thread has gone awfully quiet. Is everyone playing in the snow?  (or slush as it is here now in Wirral).

Radnorgirl, Chris and Becca, hope you are feeling ok - any scans yet?

Safarigirl, you must be busy with your wonderful spreadsheet.

AJ and Crusoe, hope you are feeling more positive now - Crusoe your dog looks really cute and playful!

Hello to everyone else, RSMUM, Nats, LesleyJane, Giggly, Dawn, Bel, Jane to name but a few.

Just to say, I'm having my gallbladder removal op on Weds 21st - my lovely Mum has given me the money to go private - felt a bit wierd about that (thanks Giggly for putting me straight). So I'm feeling more cheerful than before but quite nervous!

Anyway, love and luck to you all
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Mrs Bunny- our bunnies used to try to 'make lurve' to each other's heads, used to be brilliant summer barbecue viewing for all our friends! One died last summer so we'll have to get some other kind of entertainment this year...

Keep meaning to write a longer post but have stinky head cold and just had my 3rd deep filling of the week after a week of night-time tootache that has stopped me sleeping so apologies for lack of personals and chat! Am cuddling my hot water bottle and am looking forward to tonight's New York Vanilla cheescake.... 

Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hello girls

We too used to have house rabbits - Jemima and Jezebel - anyway Jezzabel became Jesmond after Jemina had 6 little babies. We kept one - Captian Braveheart. They used to meet us at the front door when we came home. Jemima used to run round your feet in circles to tell you that she loved you and she used to pinch your chips off your plate!

Giggles - sorry to hear that you are feeling rough with all of these fillings. Hope you are feeling better soon.

I have not got a scan booked yet. My GP has told me that if I go back at 6 weeks he will make a referal for a dating scan so that I can get it on the NHS. I do actually wonder if he is a doctor though. He looks about 25 and he is a bearded rocker with long hair! I also had to explain the significance of the beta numbers to Him   

love to you all

Helen
xxx


----------



## brownowl23

I have got my scan booked for next thursday, so a few more days to agonise over how many it might be. 

Chris


----------



## safarigirl

Has anyone heard from bonnie (b123) - havnt seen a post from you in awhile, hoping everything okay ..... 

big hello to everyone, 

loving the bunny stories!

okay back to the spreadsheet!!!!


----------



## Misty C

Hey abroadies

Just a quickie as only back from hols today and have ran through some posts.

AJ & Crusoe - my heart breaks for you both, sending you both lots of love and hugs. xxxx

Chris & Radnorgirl - way to go girls, so delighted to hear your good news xxx

Love to everyone. 
Misty C.
xxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone  ,

thats funny safari girl I was thinking the same thing the other day..hope she is ok..xxx

Misty great to hear from you and hope the adoption process is going well for you sweets xxx

Chris good luck for your scan xxx

Radnorgirl..hope you get your scan soon xxx

Giggly..hope youre toothache gets better..

Debs/rsmum..hows things? Hope youre well..have been thinking of you..any decisions?


Love to you all.

Lesley xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Ah Lesley, Thanks for thinking of me...how are you doing? Can't believe you are so far along already! We really MUST meet sometime and have a proper chat! 

I've been worrying about Bonnie too - hope she's OK.

Also how are you doing AJ and Crusoe? I guess you'll both be off to IM at around the same time. Crusoe - I owe you a message - meant to write a long post but I just don't know where the time goes these days.

Helen and Chris- how are you both doing? How's  ?

Giggly - how are you doing? Thanks for all the hilarious posts - you have brought a ray of sunshine to me on many an occasion.

Misty - glad to hear from you again - what's happening?

Mrs. Bunny - all the bunny stories are a scream! Love 'em!

Bluebell! WOW!!! Can't believe you are off so soon....good luck hun! TONS of   coming your way..wow! That was soo fast!

Oh there are so many on this thread now, I just want to say hi and good luck to you all..

As for me, just a quickie really - no decisions yet really..called Ruth and I'm still on the waiting list but with DH in Hong Kong he is pushing for us to do tx somewhere where we can meet, somewere closer to him..he is keen on SA but I a terrified of flying so don't fancy it..especially as he wants me to bring DD along.

The tests came back OK BUT DH tested slightly high for DNA Stainability so we are banned from TX until April and he has to take vits etc.. I keep naggin him to eat fruit as well but not sure if the message is getting through. As for me, although I tested negative for all the recurrent implantation failure tests I tested slightly high for something which is a part of Factor Leiden V so Mr. P has suggested upping my Heparin and basically that's it! Funny - not really - but strange - cos when I M/C'd I had an issue with ARGC where I though I had misunderstood their instructions and was taking too little Heparin...they said no ..but you never know..these things always haunt us don't they? 

OOps better go..stuff to do..boring Sunday stuff I'm afraid. 

Hope all's well with you all..

Loads of cyber hugs!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya all,
RSMum- lovely to hear from you, you sound really chirpy. 

Will write a longer post soon, I keep promising but although my toothache has gone my stinky head cold has I think become flu if the achy limbs, fever, sickness and diarrohea and general coldy symptoms are anything to go by! Grrrr.   Hoping dh doesn't get it too,  but at least I can't infect you lot over the net! My lovely doggie keeps giving me lovely cuddles but insists on sitting on me rather than next to me and she weighs 25 kilos!  

Bonnie- where are you, hun? Hope all is ok . xxx
Misty- glad you had a lovely holiday, hope you're doing well.  

Hi to everyone else, 
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## becca1969

Hello all,

Crusoe & Bluebell,sending you tons of     vibes & willing bfps to you both on your up coming cycle-good luck girls xxxxx

Giggly-hope you soon perk up from that horrible flu thing  .Hope you get lots of tlc from dh xxx

Mrs Bunny-hope all goes well with your op you poor thing xxx.Love the pic of your honey-bun,sooo cute!I had my 12 week scan 2 weeks ago & all was well with "bean" thrashing about all over the place!Next scan is at 20 weeks,in 6 weeks time-soooo long to wait!Second midwife appt tomorrow.

Love & hugs to all Becca xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Our friend Holly667 has left us 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84506.new#new


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone !

Debs, so good to hear your tests were all straightforward and you know what to do now for the next tx, e.g. the heparin.  Hope you sort it out about where you go though !  SA is such a long way to go for tx.  I know this might sound daft, but would it be easier to get some of DHs sperm shipped to whatever clinic YOU want to go to, or do you really want him (or his fresh tadpoles !  ) there ?

Jennifer ..... thanks for letting us know about Holly.  Hopefully she'll be back one day.

Giggles .. hope you ain't drowning in snot !, and hope you feel better soon.

Becca, thanks for your lovely good wishes.  Still can't believe you are so far gone already !

Bel, how you doin' sweetie ??

Anyway, my news is that I had my 1st lining scan today, and the lining was nice and thick at 9.8mm.  However, there was one possible follicle developing in one ovary.  The fertility nurse scanning me ignored it and said not to worry as it was tiny, ie only 10mm.  However, I thought "10mm - that ain't tiny, that's bigger than the lining !".  I thought maybe she had made a mistake and meant 1mm, so I phoned later to double check, and I got through to a doctor, and he said that it shouldn't be a problem, but has now put the proverbial willies up me as he said that if it is a follicle and grows to say 16mm, then there is a possibility I haven't downregged properly, and might have to abandon the cycle.  He thought I was having tx at his clinic, so he said "We would just have to freeze the donor's eggs and start again".  Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, I don't need this !    Funnily enough I am more scared about this cycle than I have been for others as I really do know that this is our last fresh cycle as DH wouldn't be prepared to do any more.  I really want it all to go smoothly.  I wish I could be more relaxed and take blips in my stride, but any blip and I panic !  Have any of you had a similar experience with follies and DE ?

Love to everyone !

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Hey RSmum

Im going doolally on the waiting for a scan but other than that    is great. Only 3 sleeps till I am put out of my misery 

I see you are thinking about SA, if you are get yourself registered with them as they have a waiting list for clinic donors. You can of course go through renew but it costs more. Flying to SA is a breeze from UK as its a night flight so you and DD should get a decent nights sleep and get there relatively refreshed, unlike your Dh who will be suffering jetlag.  SA is beautiful and you will have a wonderful realxing holiday whilst doing TX which I am sure helped me get my BFP. 
The docs and nurses are so laid back at SA they are almost horizontal, a complete change to docs over here. If like me you want to be controversial and add hings like prednislione to your cocktail of drugs without the back up of immune testing then they dont have a problem with it. The docs even went along with valium for my transfer which I know helped me, I was so relaxed my little piggys tail cervix even complied and went straight 

I cannot speak more highly of the clinic in SA.

Chris


----------



## Bel

Hiya Girls,

Jennifer - Thank you for letting us know about Holly. I will give her a call. Hope all okay with you too. Bet the twins are keeping you busy!!xx

Brownowl - Not long now till your wait is over...It's not long now till you see your babie/s!! xx

Lesley - How are you doing? Have you told work yet? 

GG - Sorry you are feeling so rough. Gosh...you have had one thing after another lately haven't you. I think it's time that you were given a break on the illness front! Thinking of you. Bet you are looking forward to your tx free holiday.x

Bluebelle - Wow...what a whopping lining. Sounds just perfect for an embie or two to snuggle into! I have had a folie on a scan to check lining before and the nurse said not to worry about it. I had had a test to check that I had down regged but still had a follicle, so don't worry too much. I'm sure all will be fine. They can just diminish apparently?? I know it's easier said than done, but try to relax, you've done it once you can do it again!!xx

RSmum - Sent you a PM hun,x

Crusoe and AJ - Thinking of you two special ladies so much,xxx

Hello to all you lovely ff girls, 

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

We love you, Bel .


----------



## bluebell

Yes, we do don't we .... LOADS !!!    

Thank you for the advice and reassurance ! 

Bluebell xxxx

PS Had a parcel delivered today.  As I was signing the delivery note, Ria came up and tried to climb up my legs (as she does) and in doing so she pulled down my attractive £5 Tesco elasticated waist fleece trousers.  Never seen a delivery man run so fast !


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell! Hope you had your best knickers on!!  

I do hope that your follicle shrivels away, sending you shrivelling up vibes!

Giggly [email protected]! Missed you again in chat! Hope you are feeling better soon!

RSMUM - good news on the test results! I'm sure that dosing DH up with vits for a few months will really help to give him super swimmers 

Big hugs to AJ and Crusoe 

Mrs Bunny - I hope that all goes well for your gallstone operation next week.

Roze - hope that you are feeling better and have no more fainting episodes.

Hello to Bels, Nats, Becca, Marina, Meerkat, LesleyJane, Dawn, Helen, Chris, Safarigirl, Misty C, Schmoo and anyone else I have forgotten to mention.

Any news from Bonnie/b123?

Sorry to hear that Holly has left us  Hope that you can pop-in to an internet cafe or the library from time to time to catch up with us.  

Me? I have been ill again too, sinus infection this time, real snot-fest! Yuk!!

At least Giggly and I can't have any immune issues, neither of us seem to even have an immune system that is working properly at the moment! Atchoo!










I don't want to go for my frosties until I am feeling A1 and at the moment I just seem to catch one cold after another....sniff!

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Bel

Hiya,

Me again...hubby is out playing hockey, so I thought I could post in peace without him asking me loads of questions...

Bluebelle - You're welcome Hun....loved the story about Ria..what a star she is!! As Jules says hope you didn't have your 'Bridget Jones' knickers on!! Not long now...sending you loads of positive vibes.xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Jules - Hope you are feeling better soon. I don't think this grotty weather helps. Bring on the summer I say!!xx

B123 - How are you hun?

GG - What a sweetie you are...I would've liked you as my sis in law!!! Mind you I wouldn't have wished my brother on you...you're much too nice!! Have you seen him lately?  Got some local goss for you, but Pm'd it!

Crusoe and AJ - Hugs,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Night night,

Bel,x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,

Have stopped chucking up my tea long enough to come and regale you with the juicy details of my (both-end-projectile) gastric flu and say hi. Bet you wish I'd stayed in my bed!   Thing is I've been there for 4 days now and have a stiff back so decided to sit up for a bit, you lucky people!

Bel- thanks for the IM, will reply tomorrow. You wouldn't really want me as your SIL, not right now anyway! Although I wouldn't wish my brother on anyone either! Think it's a brother thing. Yours is mighty handsome though, but then he has got a gorgeous sister. Oh, the compliments are rolling forth tonight! I probably won't see him again until I'm doing something really embarassing like picking up my doggie's poo in the forest or selling dodgy headbands in Debenhams. (No- don't make me! Never again!)

Bluebell- don't believe it was Ria for a minute, you wanted to flash your kecks at the delivery man! Don't deny it! I think Lesleyjane had a cyst when she had tx, and she's now up the duff.   Great lining!  

Mrs M- you seem to be having loads of trouble getting into chat again. Could see you trying, hun! As for the immune issues, well my immune system is well and truly shot right now, with the 2nd bug that's knocked me flat in 6 weeks. Hope you feel better soon.  

Went to the NHS consultant today that my gynae oncologist referred me to and he was brilliant. He took a whole hour with us and really went through everything in my history carefully. Apparently my underactive thyroid is a little over-medicated and could do with being turned down a notch, as this can cause implantation failure. Also he's going to do a medicated dummy cycle on me to monitor my response to the hrt as that may be an issue. So, we're getting some help on the nhs! Can hardly believe it, or the fact that I sat in his office for an hour and didn't rush out to the loo clenching my backside! He did suggest bringing the embies back here for the fet but may be hfea probs with that r.e. anonymity. I was so tearful after we were there cos he not only took me seriously, but is giving us help and offered me counselling which no-one has before. Lovely man. Don't you just hate it when someone is nice to you and it makes you cry?! I have got a bug though and haven't been sleeping with regular trips to the loo.   Anyway, some good news and some new things to try.

Gotta go, no more toilet talk needed.  

Take care
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## roze

Dear all,

Will post more at the weekend, but just to say, Bluebell, I also had a follicle in my last cycle just before going to ISIDA. I will try and find the scan notes but think it was more than 10mm.  However it was still regarded as immature ( I think 17mm is normal?) and they checked my bloods and everything was fine, so the treatment went ahead regardless. 

IVIB might be more relaxed and used to things like this happening.  They can just diminish, rather like my 22mm ovarian cyst that was also on my other ovary, but ISIDA did not worry about this either and it also vanished by the next scan.

Don't worry about things before you need to!  I am sure things will work out fine!    Great lining!

roze


----------



## bluebell

Thank you Bel, GG and Roze for the reassurance.  Got my blood test results this morning and the clinic here said the estradiol level (643) was too high, and that they would recommend testing for FSH and LH to check if I had downregged and if not abandon the cycle.  However phoned IVI and my contact there has said 643 is fine and "in the normal range", but that she will check with the doctor just for reassurance. I am therefore just a tad confused and trying not to bite my nails.  The clinic here also said they weren't sure why Spain wanted to know Estradiol and progesterone, and why they didn't want to know FSH and LH, which they reckoned would tell more !  Oh for consistency !  Really hoping I will be going to Spain next week !  

Sorry for the me post.
Bluebell xx


----------



## safarigirl

Giggly you so deserve that - I am glad that you are finally getting the help and advice you deserve .... sometimes that is all it takes to keep us on this road, a bit of faith and the old helping hand.....
I am so very happy to read your post (despite your detailed list of visits to the loo!!!!!)


----------



## Ruth

Bluebell,

I have never heard of an oestrodial level being too high at this stage?
Got a lady with me today and her level is 925 pmol/l which is fab!!

Ruth


----------



## MrsBunny

Giggly, I'm so glad you're getting some 'free' help and from a doctor who sounds like he cares. It makes such a difference and makes you feel positive again, especially when he spent so much time going over your history. No wonder you were emotional! I hope his suggestions work.   This news more than made up for the 'projectile at both ends' bit of the post!!

Bluebell, I really hope you go for your tx next week - it's so confusing the conflicting demands of the clinics, one thinking some levels are important, another thinking other levels are.... at least you've had some reassurance about your follie.  

Just been for my pre-op check - can't wait to get it over with now! Going to buy a nice new nighty and some slippers to make it even better (a girl needs some kind of retail therapy at a time like this!) 
Thanks for your messages of support.

xx


----------



## bluebell

Ruth, you are my guardian angel !!
           Thank you !! 

Giggles, if I was an NHS consultant, I would give you all the support you need, as you are such a wonderful person that I would bend any old rule to spend my time with you and help you get pg.  So pleased you had that wonderful experience, especially after all your snottycoldyflueyness, nocturnal toilet trials and trouble with your gnashers !

Great that it makes your plan for what to do next clearer too.  Wey hey !!

Love Bluebell xx


----------



## bluebell

Mrs Bunny, our posts crossed.  Glad you have the op sorted.  Enjoy the nightie shopping.  Let us know what you buy ? ... fluffy pink number with lacey bobbley furry bits ?
Bluebell xx


----------



## RSMUM

Special BIG Valentine's day to all of you - Thank you soo much for all your wonderful help and support on this long,exhausting journey! may all your dreams come true!          

Deb X


----------



## safarigirl

Deb you beat me to it 

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO EVERYONE - May all the love you each have for yourselves, your partners and your family and friends -  lead to the greatest love of all (no i'm not going to break out into song here!) 

With love to all


----------



## RSMUM

sorry SF - that was a lovely sentiment but it you just had me giggling into my coffee ( decaf of course! _


----------



## safarigirl

hahahah i know - i've got that song on my mind now! Off to have a decaff as well so i can share this with you!


----------



## Grumpygirl

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE!   

Bluebell- so glad Ruth was able to help you out and put your mind at rest. I'm away next week so won't hear what you're up to but will have everything crossed for you hun. You are such a sweetie saying nice things about me.   Karma is all I have to say...

Mrs Bunny- hope you enjoyed your retail therapy and good luck for your op.  


Hope you all have a lovely Valentine's day and thanks for all your encouraging words after my visit to the 'ossie. You lot are truly fab! Reckon I could be on the mend from today as am no longer surgically attached to God's great white telephone, but am so weak it's hilarious! No wrestling for me for a while.   Or work this week.   Feel really guilty about that since I had the other nasty bug earlier in the month but can't help it. 

Hugs to everyone, and give your valentines big snotty snogs from me!

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## hola69

Happy valentines day gals...big hugs to you all  

Thanks for the Im Debs..youre a love..special hugs to you xxx

Abbyabroad has got a   from AV which is brilliant..thats 3 out of 3 in the last few months..fab news xxxx

Love to you all,

Lesley xxx


----------



## ask4help

Hello LesleyJane,
I seem to recall you from another board sometime ago, I am glad to see that you have finally achieved success!  Congratulations!

Nadinex


----------



## three_stars

OK ladies How is everyone? I have not been great, thus the absence. But thanks to much encouragement from some of you I am trying to get back on board so to speak. Thanks so much to dear Safarigirl, RSMUM, Lesley, AlmaMay, vindo and the rest of you.

I managed to get caught up to page 16 back in January and I am sure there is much news both good and bad from all of you. I am really so sorry for not being about. I will make a strong tea and try to get through all this later tonight.

Myself I have had a lot to deal with all around since December. NOW Just got word my grandmother died yesterday. She had Lou Gehrig's and it has been a really bad past year for my DAD- Granddad having just passed away last year and Dad nearly dying with a brain tumour 2+ years ago. Our family has always been so healthy so it is all a bit of a shock/ scare to all of us. Thoughts of Immortality seems to effect us more when we are parents I guess.

I started back in to the old posts and I made it to this one and it is the first real laugh I have had in about 2 months so I have to repeat it here:



safarigirl said:


> Bluebell i love GG's new business name - garden genitalia - says it all!
> 
> I used to get my pictures hung by a guy whose company was called "Well Hung" and he also did a spot of garden/landscaping and that business was called "Well Laid"! Always made me laugh when i phoned him and he answered with his name followed by well hung!


Is this a true story? I would hire this guy just for his sense of humour- well unless he was some kind of pervert!  Probably husbands would not like the name so well though!

Also liked the Starbucks " what's your name" story and GG' s rock is not a potato ( king Edward ) part... I do not know where you ladies find your humour (mine seems to have disappeared permanently after the first few years of fertility tx.replaced by serious sarcasm or rants!) Keep it up and I will keep reading and try to catch up soon with all of you.

I did manage to send off a zinger to the HFEA and BBC regarding the ARGC story-- better late then never I guess!

I am actually on 2ww now somehow and getting very nervous both about a positive and a negative if that makes any sense. When I picked DD up from school today the teacher asked if I was PG? - to my surprise- evidently DD told her I had a baby in my tummy! I wish!!!!

I took DD for ice cream tonight after having to get blood drawn and they could not find a vein ( very stressful) and made us return tomorrow. It was nice just to be out somewhere with her with nothing to do for 30 minutes but watch the fish in the aquarium, listen to music and eat icecream. At one point she came round the table and just gave me a really big hug and told me she loved me ( she is not yet 4 yrs) which nearly made me cry a stream in the restaurant.

Happy Valentine's Day to all of you.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bonnie,
So glad to see you back and posting, and please don't worry at all that you're feeling low and don't want to drag the rest of us down- we've all been there and understand, and are here for you, hun. Sending you massive hugs and another huge one for your big brave little girl who'll be having her op this week coming. Hope everything goes brilliantly and you get the bfp you deserve. So sorry to hear about your grandparents - family issues always affect you but it's hard when you're miles apart I think. I can't believe you managed to cram a cycle in there somehow?! Dedication. 

So you went to Serum as well? I remember you asking about it but hadn't realised you'd actually been. I'm glad you liked them there and Penny is just so lovely, such a warm kind person. When I saw my consultant here this week and he asked about the tx I'd had there he said there was nothing at all different he'd have done than they'd already tried there and he was impressed by the care I seem to have had. It's always nice to hear that since I hadn't heard of anyone going there from here and it's a shot in the dark really.

Anyway, all the best and here's another hug.   Sorry you need one, but if you need one, you need one!

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Bonnie good to have you back!!!!!  I think we have all had our ups and downs on this board, and you just be however you need to be - and we can support you ... i think its natural to experience both the highs and lows, and you have had such a difficult start to the year at so many levels, i am just glad you know that we care about you and understand your journey.  

Ps the story is true about "well hung" - he was a cool guy as well!

Sending you lots of sticky vibes for your two week wait ... your daughter sounds so incredible!


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi b123, Bonnie

I guess you don't really know me but I remember reading lots of your posts before I started to post myself and a lot of them were useful and made sense (we're a similar age so I could identify with you although haven't had as much tx as you, brave girl).

Anyway, just wanted to send you lots of     for your 2ww, fingers crossed for you.

Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie, so good to hear from you hun! Sending you the very, very best of luck for your 2ww!   



Huge hugs to your DD too! 

Lesley - hi! Thanks for sharing the good news about Abbyabroad's BFP!

Mrs Bunny - apparently you can get PJs impregnanted with silver, not only will they ward off werewolves, but apparently they are also meant to ward off MRSA too! Something to think about when you are shopping for your nightie! 

Bluebell - really hope that you get to go to Spain next week, thinking of you.

Giggly - hello to you, sorry I missed you in chat this week, I hope that I have better luck next week.

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone, just wanted to post a quick update as we are getting ready for our first donor cycle.  We leave for Marbella three weeks on Sunday so are just starting on our meds now with me injecting my right thigh this tuesday just gone. Bizarre, it was actually quite a good experience as it has been nearly a year since we gave up on ivf with my own eggs and this first (prostap) injection is the start of a new journey for us - can anyone explain in simple language what this actually does? Feeling quite nervous about it all but trying just to be positive and focussed.DH just had his swimmer results back and they were not as great as previous ones but Ruth says there is still plenty for them to work with so trying not to worry.  Will keep posting as we go through the next few weeks. I feel quite alone as I only have one person in my friends and family who know anything about what we are doing and sometimes I just need to 'talk' about it.  Seems I only ever do 'me' posts and I apologise for that its just I dont get much time to get on here and everyone seems to close I feel like I am intruding sometimes.  Could perhaps use a cycle buddy if anyone is going for treatment around the same time? Would be really happy to share feelings and support with someone. 

Hope everyone is doing well with there own journeys, this board really keeps me sane sometimes even if I dont necessarily join in that must. Thank you all for sharing.

Hugs
Pen


----------



## schmoo73

Hi Pen, Good luck with your cycle, I am with Invimed in Poland for my next DE tx, I had my decap injection on the 10th Jan and started 2mg progy on the 24th Jan (will increase to 6mg, once donor found), and we are hoping to get "the call" about a donor in the next few weeks, so we could well possibly by cycle buddies!!!

Don't worry about having "me" posts, we all do it from time to time, and we are all a friendly bunch on here and you will fit in very well, and we all know what you are going through too, so never feel that you are intruding.

Take care hun.

Schmoo x


----------



## three_stars

HI Pen,  Welcome aboard- no one is intruding - some of us are just more vocal at times! 

As you are now doing donor egg you are not trying to stim your own so you had to do that first injection to shut your own system down.  We often call this down regging.  Then you will likely do a scan jest at beginning of period to see that the injection worked and that you are not developing your own follicles also that your lining is very thin.  If all ok then you will start the estrogen to build your lining up slowly until about day 14-17 when you will do embryo transfer.  Usually a few days before ET you will start taking Progesterone and this can be vaginally, orally, patches or injection - PIO- but usually some combination depending on your clinic and DR.  You may also be given various other meds depending on your situation.  If over 42 or have any lining blood flow problems then usually you should be on a anticoagulant/ blood thinner like clexane injections baby aspirin or Heparin from time of transfer.  If there are any immune issues, or suspected, you might also take Medrol: prednisolone. 
This is off top my head and pretty general.  Ruth likely will give you a schedule.  I always print my self up a schedule for each cycle so I can keep track of everything and have a reference for future.  

The swimmers need about 2 months to renew so not sure how good it would do but Vitamin E plus 2 months of antibiotic like Vibramyacine can help improve sperm sometimes;  My DP backed out before we could try this so can not have any personal experience to share on that.  

Good luck to you and wishing you all the best.  
b123


----------



## janeup

Hi Pen - I am a newbie to all this like you (I normally post on the IVI thread and occasionally on the over 40s) and would love to be one of your cycle buddies. I had my decap injection this morning and in five days or so should start taking the progynova to help build up the lining of my womb.  Can anybody tell me if my lining right now is okay?  I had it scanned yesterday on day 18 of my cyle after being on the Yasmin pill for 18 days and it was 7mm which my consultant said was quite good.  I am at IVI valencia and if all goes according to plan, hope to be going over there in late March or early April for transfer.  I wish you well on your journey. 
Schmoo - hi!!! great that your cycling too now.  How do you feel this time round?  
B123 - how long have you got on your 2ww?  I have read your posts with amazement and think you have such strength and courage.  I really hope this is your time.    Your love for your daughter is very wonderful.  I have a 20 year old daughter Kez, who I bought up on my own until she was about 10 and we have a very special close relationship.  Her dad has never shown any interest  . Luckily she now has a great step father and they have a great bond.  
hi to everyone else on this board. As someone who doesn't normally post here I feel a bit of a gate crasher and a bit shy.  Hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## three_stars

HI Janeup_  tahnks for your post and please do not feel shy here.
That is wonderufl you foudn a great loving stepdad for DD.  i hope to do so one day for all my kids once I get past all this IF [email protected]  Can't imagine bringing anyone new into my life during all this.  Or rather someone that would want to.

Any way - lovley that you are trying for more children now.
I was officially to test on Monday but not seeing much hope for that now.  Will try to stay busy over the wkd with DD which will help. 
Nice wked wishes to all of you ladies too.
b123


PS  Just read the SA thread-- CHris!!!!! twins!!!!! lucky girl!!!!  congrats


----------



## RSMUM

B123 - Best of luck for Monday girl - hang in there hun - thinking of you     xxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

B123

Thanks. I am just so chuffed.

Dont know where they ae going to go in me i'll explode by 9 months 

Chris


----------



## hola69

Hiya guys,

a  real quickie as I have guests..but just ewanted to say BONNIE sweetheart so good to hear from you and glad you are ok..I missed you!!!  Big hugs to you hun...so sorry to hear of your family illness and loss..thinking of you..GOOD LUCK for the 2ww...am so hoping this is the one for you xxxxxx

Nadinec..thanks hun...hugs to you too,

WIll post properly when Im on my owm guys..love to you all,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Penelope - All the best of luck on your upcoming cycle, it is the exciting I think, the first (and hopefully last) one. Please don't feel you can't post here just cos it's a me post! We'll all be here for everyone, it's just some of us have been around longer than others! Guess once we all get lucky there may be someone else welcoming newbies in time to come... Plus you're not a newbie anyway. Also, maybe something you're going through is exactly what someone else a little while later does a search for and you've provided some answers. I know that whenever I come up against something new I go straight to the search button and hey presto! Someone's already been there, bought the t-shirt and has some great advice. Could be you! Here's to a wonderful bfp next month. 

Janeup- you're not a gate-crasher, lovely, you're an abroadie! There are just lots of abroadie threads these days... The more the merrier.  Here's to a great cycle for you too, hun. xxx

Lesleyjane- FAB news about Abbyabroad's BFP, must send her an IM as we were chatting a bit earlier in the year on another thread and I think had similar thyroid issues. I'll have to see what cracked it for her, as well as say congrats of course! Hope bubba's doing well, sorry to read on B&B that your job's being a mare. 

Chris- so it is twins! Start saving the pennies...  Well done you and keep 'em warm. 

Bonnie- looking forward sometime to catching up with you r.e. Serum and the lovely Penny. Wishing for a +++ for you on Mon but won't find out until back a week later as we're off away for a few days with no internet access. (Well there might be some but not sure) .

Bluebell- Are you already jetting off or is it next weekend? I'm so rubbish, sorry! Thinking of you anyway! Hope the lining's nice and plump , just like me! Although I am 6lbs lighter after all the vom, I did say I needed a good dose of dysentery to get me looking sylph-like but I WAS joking! 

AJ & Crusoe- How's tricks? Love to you both. Sorry, sounds like you're a couple!

Dawnguzz- how's the diet going? If you want to come visit me you can catch gastric flu and that'll shift a bit quick-smart!

Mrs Bunny- all the best for next week, fingers crossed it's painless for you . xxx

Safarigirl- stopped singing yet

Bel- sent you an IM, you lovely lady you!

Ok, enough piffle and waffle, love to anyone I haven't mentioned on any thread *anywhere *and you're all welcome *anytime* cos we're not cliquey, (honest!) just most of us been round here a long time!

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## casey

Bonnie - good luck for monday -really really hope that this is the one for you 
caseyxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Everyone,  just reading through the posts:

"Giggly those white witches are probably trying to find the person who stole their rock that they pray to every full moon!!!!!!!"     

Giggles - I would have been very tempted to go and interrupt those white witches and ask if they'd do something special for me re having a baby!  No joke.  However, they may have wanted the [email protected] on a rock back!  So pleased you are getting NHS help and I'm sure you'll be in A1 condition soon for babe to arrive. x

Crusoe - always thinking of you, my partner in crime, or is it partner in Barcelona?!  Well done for getting up, dusting yourself down and going for a fresh cycle at the IM.  You will get there and then you won't believe it (!!) and will eventually forget this heartache once you have your son or daughter (or two!) in your arms. Giggles - yes we are a couple Crusoe and I!!  xxx

Bluebell - thank you for your lovely words (all of you have been fantastic).  I have been thinking of you and our hill.  Bless you. I am just catching up on your news and so sorry you've been worried about this cycle.  It's not easy when there are differing opinions on what's what.  Thinking of you and hoping and praying this is a good and positive cycle for you.  xxx

Mrs Bunny, good luck for the 21st and the op.  I hope all goes well for you and a speedy recovery and back to us soon! xx

Safarigirl, Jo, Marina, Roze, Radonorgirl, LesleyJane, Becca, BrownOwl - I hope your pregnancies are going well darlings. xxx

Has anyone heard from Jo?  She's due soon. xx

Msity - you are a darling.  Thank you so much for your lovely IM.  Will reply when I've read through the boards and posted.  Hope you are well and all is proceeding smoothly. xx

RS Mum - have been thinking about you and wondering when you're off for tx.  Please, please delete those thoughts about too little Heparin.  I know what you mean though, but we torture ourselves.  Good luck sweetheart. xx

Bel - hi you!  Hope you are well sweets.  xx

Nikki - thinking of you....how are things?  xx

Safarigirl - you are ace.  You have been such a support to me.  I can't thank you enough.  Even when I disappear....you're there!!!  xx

Ms Minerva - hope you are feeling much better.  How the chooks?  Often think of you.  Just think, by the time you go for your snowbabies, you'll be so fit and immune to all sorts. xx

Fabulous news for AbbyAbroad.....congrats!!!!!!!  xx

Bonny - thinking of you. Good luck on the 2ww and I hope that testing day gives you all you desire. Good luck.  xxx

Pos Pen - delighted and excited for you and I hope this cycle is your last and brings you  the baby(ies) that have been waiting to arrive.  With love and good luck. xx

Casey - how are you?  DD?  How are things going?  Often think of you. xx

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone, but will catch up soon and I'm rushing as I'm off to work shortly and there's smoke coming off the keyboard! 

Crusoe - just wanted to say that I've been thinking long and hard about my next cycle (a frozen one, 3 embies hopefully).  I'm now on day 18 of my cycle and after my BFN my period was bright red, abundant and free flowing, only one clot (apart from me).  I asked the IM what they thought as the menstrual cycle when I had my tx was dark, short, almost non-existent.  They suggested that, heaven forbid, if I had to go for another fresh cycle then they would line me up with the donor using patches and pessaries and not the Pill as it seems to give me a clear flush-out of the endometrium, which is desireable.  So I'm happy about that change, should it come to it (please Lord no.)  I have also had an NK follow-up test with the ARGC and although the results are back Mr T is yet to look at them but he will soon, as I know he's busy.  I told the ARGC that I had palpitations and, more recently, an awful rash on both cheeks (no, the ones on my face) which I had last time with the steroids and heparin (this may not be the cause, but I thought I'd tell them anyway).  So, what happens next re the immune stuff I don't know and will find out this week hopefully.  I also asked the IM about the endometrial biopsy (I think it was Becca who mentioned it?) and they said they didn't think it was worth it for me and they'd never heard of the embies lying on endo tissue as they thaw (but it sounds like a good idea to me!)  My donors were CMV negative, as I am but their blood groups were A+ and A- and I'm O neg.  Dr W said that these were a good match for me.  Any thoughts anyone?  I am having colonics, as I was before, acupuncture again, detox pads on my feet (who knows if this works!!), am exercising at the gym and getting good sleep, sipping lots of water throughout the day and seeing a hypnotherapist (even though I am one) to help me visualise (I do this better with assistance!)  I also listen to CDs re fertility visualisation.  I also mentioned to Dr W about possibly having a valium for ET.  She said it was a good idea but wine worked equally as well!!  Please, no temptations!  I am going with the valium.  It relaxes the cervix.  Not sure I need any aid relaxing mentally.  So, I can't do much more really but hope lady luck is shining on me, and you, this time.  I have made the decision that, if my menstrual flow is weak this time again and not bright, full, free flowing, then I'm going to cancel the cycle until it is bright and free-flowing!

Gotta dash but will be back tomorrow to catch you lovely ladies.  Love and hugs.  AJ xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a quick thank you to everyone for your postings and personal messages, its been lovely to feel your support and share my thoughts. Have made contact with someone going through treatment just a week after us so hopefully we will find some comfort in each other. Will keep you up to date xxx

Pen


----------



## crusoe

Hello Lovely Abroadies

It seems ages since I have posted properly – these days I seem to be having a hard time keeping up with everyone’s news … but here goes….

Penelope Positive: Please don’t ever feel lonely, we are all here to support each other in this horrible journey. I am different from you in that all my family, friends and colleagues  know about my treatment but I still need lots of FF support because no one(even family) can really understand how you feel unless they have been through IVF too. Loneliness is not something you need feel with FF.
If you are off to Ceram in 3 weeks I think we could be cycle buddies as I should be having tx around mid March too – so stay in touch!

Schmoo – it looks like we could be cycle buddies with PP too?

Janeup – welcome to this board. You are not gatecrashing! I often look in on the IVI board and even though I haven’t “spoken” to most of the people there I sort of feel I know them!!

B123 – So sorry to hear about your grandmother.
I am sending you loads and loads of positive vibes for test day. Your strength and determination always impresses me. I so hope that this time is your time ….     

Brownowl – twinnies many congratulations. How that would be a dream come true for so many of us!

AJ – so good to see you posting and doing so many positive things for your next cycle. I truly don’t believe you could do anymore than you are doing and so much comes down to luck. You will be lucky Angela, I am certain of it.  

GG – great news that you have some positive help from the NHS (that is pretty rare in my experience). 
You sound like you have been really poorly. I’m really glad the Internet can’t spread those kind of viruses and that you are feeling less achy and sickie now. Best to get it all out of the way early before your next cycle.

MsMinerva – hope you are feeling better too and will be off to collect your frosties soon…

Bluebell – hope things are going well for you – do you have a date for transfer yet. I loved your story about Ria and your trousers – thanks for making me laugh. And Happy Birthday to Ria for Thursday!!!  

Bel – thinking of you as always and hoping things are going well for you…

MrsBunny – I loved your rundown of Tigers life – it is quite a life. Good luck for your op on Wednesday. I hope everything goes to plan and you make a very speedy recovery.

I am in a state of excitement because we have just booked a holiday. A proper, proper non IVF holiday to celebrate my DH’s 40th in May. Holidays seem to be a thing of distant memory since we started IVF but now at last we have one to look forward to. Hurrah – not sure how we are going to pay for it though!
Had a major mix up with IM this week when it appeared they had assigned me a donor for April when I thought we already had one for March!! I had a completely over the top reaction with lots of tears and wailing but a couple of emails and a phone call and it is sorted. 3 weeks until we go back to Spain - hurrah.


I think there are lots of people I have missed – RSMum, Dawn, Radnorgirl, Lesleyjane, MistyC, Safarigirl to name a few love and luck to you all

I'm off to do the ironing - boring

Love Crusoe


----------



## Sasha B

Bonnie,

Just popping in to wish you all the best for tomorrow. We miss you on the Invimed thread but I'm really hoping that your cycling days (IVF not bike, but maybe bike too for a while  ) will be behind you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Speedy pop in from me to wish Bonnie luck for tomorrow. Sooooooooo pleased to see you posting again and will be crossing everything for you.

Crusoe ... so lovely of you to remember to wish Ria a happy birthday.  That really means a lot.

Big, BIG and extra BIG hugs to everyone else.  

Got 'the' call today, so although UK still seemed to feel we might have to abandon the cycle, Spain don't which is all that matters, so we are off tomorrow, for EC Tues and ET probably.   

Want to write much, much more to you all but loads to do (e.g book flights, accomodation etc !), so must go.

I will find my dodgy seedy interent cafe with the smarmy 'over-the-shoulder Moroccans' to post more later in the week !

Loads of love to all you lovely ones !
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Bonnie - good luck with tomorrow     

Bluebell - great news!  hope you get lots of embies.

Will be thinking of you both this week.

Take care all

Schmoo x


----------



## janeup

Justa quickie this grey afternoon....
I want to say a good luck to Bonnie for tomorrow!   
Bluebell - that's wonderful.  Hope all goes well for you in Spain this week. 
Ah the wonders of Sunday life. in Februray..Just back from Ikea - why do we do it to ourselves? As usual I have bought completely useless stuff which will never use!  
thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome to this thread.  
Jane


----------



## Womb with a View

Bonny - good luck hun and thinking of you. xxxx

Pos Pen - hope you are feeling ok and looking forward now. xxx

Bluebell!!!!!!!!  Hooray!  Hooray!  How exciting.  I am sure all is well.  Keep the faith.  Happy flights, EC, ET and happy birthday to Ria!  Thinking of you all the way.  xxx

Crusoe....are REAL holiday??  I had to Google the meaning of "holiday"....don't think I've come across one of those for a while!   You so deserve it and I hope you have a belly the size of Manhatten come May!  xxx

RS Mum - any news?  xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

hope all is well? 

Bonnie good luck for tomorrow sweets..am thinking of you so much..

Good luck to Bluebell for your treatment too....

I have changed my forum name as some nosey bonks at work had been having a nose through my webpages..so just in case am going incognito   

Just to let you all know it is me...

Lesley xxx AKA HOLA69 from now on...


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good luck for tomorrow Bonnie!  

Hola69, a nudge is as good as a wink. Say no more. 

Bluebell - wishing you the very best of luck in Spain! 

Crusoe - a proper holiday, fab! You and DH really do deserve one.

AJ - your post was lovely as always, you sound so much more upbeat, thinking of you and the chooks! Sounds like you are doing everything possible to make a nice cosy home for your embies. 

We locked our girls indoors for a while after the bird flu scare, but have let them out again, as they looked so sad and it seems to have all blown over.

Penny Positive - good luck to you.

Jane - Oh yes! The joys of Ikea....

MrsBunny - good luck for your op on Wednesday and for a speedy recover - have you bought your nightie yet?

I am feeling better, but still not on top form, but I am having acupuncture again and taking Chinese herbs and trying to look after myself a little bit more.

Gigglygirl - I do hope that you are recovering and feeling better. I'm going to try to get into chat again tomorrow! 

Chris - twins! How wonderful! So pleased for you.

I lurk on the "Bumps and babies" thread, so hello to Safarigirl, Jo, Marina, Roze, Radonorgirl, LesleyJane, and Becca.

Hello to Bel, RSMUM, Niki, Casey, Nats, Meerkat, Dawn, Misty C, Schmoo and anyone else that I haven't mentioned.

Love and luck to all,  

Jules
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Many apologies for not posting for a while.  Feel like I'm a bit in limbo land at the moment - anyway more of that later.

RSMUM & safarigirl - thanks for the advice re immune issues (a few months ago now I know   )  I was thinking about finding a clinic who does steroids and heparin, but I think I'll just use the prescription I got from Dr *******.  Thanks again girls. xxx

Bluebell - good luck tx in sunny Spain.  Happy birthday to little Ria too    xxx

GG - super news re your NHS appointment.  Your really deserve some good luck xxx (P.S. What is a slightly overmedicated thyroid?  I'm on 75 mcg of thyroxine daily.)

Bonnie - good luck with testing     xxx

Chris - congrats on your scan news, twinnes!   
xxx

AJ - could you have wine the night before and valium on the day to cover both bases!    Hope you're able to tx soon. xxx

Crusoe - Know what you mean re a 'non-IVF' holiday.  I echo AJ comments about your belly too! xxx

HOLA69 - love the new name!  Haven't been on in ages, so not sure if I've congratulated you yet.  So   on your BFP and scans! xxx

Ms M - glad you're feeling a little better. xxx

As for me, I'm not really sure what to do with myself.  Don't want to tx again until the summer as I don't want people at work guessing - I was open before about ivf and now if I took any length of time off, they'd automatically think ivf.  As a teacher I get a long summer hols, but DH's hols could be fixed from the 10th of August - which is unfortunate as many clinics close at that time.  Does anyone know which clinics are open at that time of year?

Also, as I haven't been very proactive with tx at the mo, DH seems to think I'm coming round to living a childless life - he's not right.  Silent grief is definitely a good term to describe it, just because I'm quiet it doesn't mean I've changed my mind - I developed strategies to cope better.  

He hasn't given up on the natural method.  At my pre-ivf scan I was just about to ovulate and the consultant would've done ec on me if she could - the blood flow to the follicle was apparently superb (indicative of a good egg) and she seems to think I still have good eggs.  However, I'm doubtful - it would be a bl**dy mine field, too many factors are against us from DH's sperm, my cervical polpy, the month when it's a good egg (not often at forty!), my 3 small fibroids (on outside, so not a huge problem apparently) to my immune system.  So I still want DE, but DH thinks we spent enough time and money on this and we should enjoy our lives and leave it to nature.  He will still support me with DE, but knowing he's not 100% doesn't really help.

Anyway, I'd better go.  
Love and babydust to you all
     
mini-me
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quickie as I have visitors - all the very very very very best of luck to you Bonnie for tomorrow      and Bluebell have a wonderful trip and a very happy b'day to little R!  

Bonnie - crossing all I can chuck! 

Rsmum X


----------



## RSMUM

OOps - that was suppposed to read " crossing all I can, chuck!"


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Hope that you are all having a good weekend

GG how r u hope ur feeling much better honey

Bonnie    for tomorrow

Bluebell.... wishing u so much luck this coming week in spain
happy birthday to your gorgeous girl for this week too

love to all
Emxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi to you lovely ladies!

Will be away for a few days and will miss you lot loads so there'd better be some good news when I get back! Even if it's just that one of you has won a tenner on the lottery, although a BFP from Bonnie would obviously be lots better...    

Mini-Me, I take 200mcg/day, which I'm told is the maximum possible dose. It appears my TSH is too low (I think) which means my thyroid is slightly overactive, where without meds it would be severely underactive. I feel well but need a bit of 'tweaking' apparently, or it can cause implantation failure. There lots of info on the net about getting the right thyroid levels for ttc- your GP may say you're within the normal ranges but not for ttc. The about thyroid website is quite good for info- http://thyroid.about.com/library/howto/htthyroid-fertility.htm. It may or may not help you, but worth a read. Sorry you have so long to wait for a tx but reckon it'll be less stressful that way.  Give your man a poke from me!

Hola69- like the name, is it a reflection of your preferred sexual antics? No wonder you needed IVF, you don't make babies that way! 

Debs- thanks for the IM, will be a little while until I reply but here's a hug for you... xxx

Bluebell - all the best, here's to a trouble free, successful tx followed by a painless birth! Will be thinking of you. xx  to Ria!

Bel- here's a snuggle for you too.  Haven't seen your brother but that's cos I've been looking gorgeous recently. (Cough cough!) Only bump into him when have my **** hanging out...

Crusoe- great you have a plan, here's to a top cycle. Sorry you had a mix-up, what a palaver. At least it's sorted now. 

AJ- not long to go, you sound so organised, amazing. 

Mrs M- Have fun in chat but I won't be there! Hope you crack the java thingy getting in.

Bonnie- here's to a bfp for you, and a pre-op hug to DD.   

Em- feeling lots better , thanks, although still mega sleepy and not very bothered to do very much. Hope you're ok!

Think have to stop there, need a bath and couple of last minute things to sort for going away.

Love to everyone
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Bonnie, just nipping in to wish you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow .....

will be thinking of you

big hugs to everyone and a proper catch up hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Newday

Hi Bonnie just wishing you luck

   

love Dawn


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi girls

I am posting on behalf of Cesca as her computer is broken. She is going into hospital tomorrow. The baby is currently transverse and they are hoping to turn it and induce her. If this does not happen then she will have a c-section.

      for you Cesca. We are all thinking of you

Helen
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello Helen, 

Thank you for letting us know, do wish Cesca all the very best!

Any news from Bonnie?!

Jules
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi my dear abroadie friends!  Thanks you so much for all your good wishes- it really chokes me up how much you all care and how supportive you are.

Well unfortunately again I am not negative nor positive but maybe-  slightly pg-    
HCG= 7    on day 12 with three top grade embies - 8 cell all of them- transferred third day past EC.  I am actually surprised as P stick day 9 and 10 showed othing so I had already accepted the failure and wazs ready to move forward, maybe even able to use the forsties this cycle.

This is what has happened ( chemical pregnancy hcg=15 and the other hcg=6 ) on each of my previous three cycles with donors.  To be honest before that with my own eggs I was not sure as I  finally got my period and did not test.  Maybe it even happened then, who knows now?  
SO ...  DR says I need to not give up hope 
    :'
and not to lift anything at all.  This comments after I spent SUnday dragging 4 loads to the laundrymat on foot, then biking DD halfway across Paris and back to see her schoolmate) and today doing a big grocery shop on bike....

and she says to stay on the  daily 5 x 2mg estrogen/  4 x 200 mg progesterone and clexane injections I have been on and re test in 2-3 days.  As I will be hospital with DD( tonsillectomy) it will have to wait until Thursday or Friday.  

I am really sad as it means that those perfect three embies just were fine but my uterus  is not letting it happen and we do not know why.  ALso now before we will go ahead it may mean yet another hysterscopy, healing time, exams, waiting....
I know I am suppose to try to stay optimistic,  but it is very hard. 
DD said she could hear a baby in my tunmmy and tells everyone at school ( loudly) that maman has a bebe in her tummy!!!  and is "naming" her already!

I did get an enormous surprise today in the way of a bouquet of flowers from DP ( very, very rare event) but was not sure the meaning as there was no note- thought they were maybe belated valentine day or pre - operation for DD- certainly not for my hcg test day.  But they do smell good and roses can brighten just about anyone's day a little. 

Sorry a totally me post.  There is so much going on here on the boards.  
Giggly - sorry you have been unwell but sounds like you are off for some R and R.  
Lesley- funny having to change your name- seems so weird co-workers would lurk like that but also a good reminder that it is unfortuntely not private online on BB.
Good luck Cesca  on delivery and Blubell oh your upcoming tx!
Have to get  DD in bed pronto- yikes- past her bedtime here for sure!!

Love you guys!!!
bonnie


----------



## safarigirl

Bonnie, will be thinking of you until you test again, and sending you positive thoughts.
also sending you lots of love and hugs whilst your daugheter is in hospital, may she recover quickly 
i am so glad you got the flowers, you are right, a beatiful bunch of flowers, no reason needed, will lift any day ... you deserve them ....

sorry i havnt written personals again, i have been laid low with flu last week and just have so little energy .... but will post soon


----------



## Tea63

Not sure what to say, but I thought that day 12 could be a bit to early ?
Think I normally have to test on day 14 and have before done a neg pee stick in the morning and then gone to and had a positive blood test the same day. So good luck with the test in another couple of days  - a bit to early to give up. 
I thought this ivf thing is a very brave thing for all of us to do, but think anyone that rides a bike halfway through Paris is a lot braver  !!!!!!!!!!
Good luck with DD's op - at least it will take your mind of this waiting for the next couple of days 
And enjoy the roses  
All the best for the next couple of days 
Tea


----------



## casey

Bonnie - Just to say that I am thinking of you    

love to all the abroadies - no more personals as i have had yucky flu too and feeling wiped out
love caseyxx


----------



## Fidget

Bonnie

am thinking of you sweetie      day 12 is very early hunni!! I got a HCG of 10 day 14 last year! please please stay a little positive, I know you want to harden yourself to the possibility of it not staying but please stay positive hunni we are all thinking and praying for you   

love and hugs

Debs
xxxx


----------



## Fidget

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 

coconutkym IM DE IVF 


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE FET   
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF    
Joeyad DE IVF IM Barcelona   
Beanie10 Ceram DE  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE    
HEM IVI Barcelona DE   
Nat210 Ceram DE   
Vindo Serum Athens DE    
Boakie Ceram DE   
Hola69 Altra Vita DE   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE  
Radnorgirl  
Brownowl CFC DE   
Lazydog Ceram DE   
coconutkym IM DE IVF  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

RSMUM Ceram 
Jet Ceram  
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Donor found 
Bel Ceram 
River Ceram 
Jassie Ceram 
Casey Ceram 
Pinkpaula Ceram 
Andream Ceram 
Valie Ceram 
Kone Ceram 
Nat210 Ceram 
NikkiAnk Ceram 
Nosnic Ceram 
Meercat Ceram 
Lozzy Ceram 
Shazzer Ceram 
LaraB Ceram 
Boakie Ceram 
Rosalind Ceram 
Reb Ceram DE 
Lazydog Ceram  
GeorgieB Ceram  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE 
Plurps IM Barcelona 
Clararose IM Barcelona 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona 
EllieJ IM Barcelona 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET Awaiting Donor 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl  
MrsBunny Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 
SpayKay PGD at Ordas & Palomo 
Larkles Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Bengal Ceram DE IVF 

*
Russia   * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz DE IVF   

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
B123 Chania DE IVF 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 
Mickle Chania DE IVF 

*
 Germany   * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Yonny Invimed  
Schmoo73 Invimed 

*
 Latvia   * 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona *


----------



## Fidget

New home this way Ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85472.0

happy chatting and lots of    

Debs
xxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Fidget you can update me on the list.

I am pregnant with twins and they are due 9th October.

Chris


----------



## Fidget

Hey Hun,

you were updated I just hadnt put the twinnies in

Debs
xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - so sorry that you didn't get better news. I really hope that this may just be a slow implanter and that you get better news today, sending you     

Jules
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Hello! Can I join the list in Spain Debs?

I'm awaiting pgd at Ordás and Palomo 

Thanks 

Kay xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Bonnie, keping my fingers crossed for you, it must be so difficult for you to stay positive, but your DD must help, especially with her already talking about 'the baby'. Let's hope she's right.  

Meerkat, your embies sound wonderful, hope they are settling in well. Good luck for your test on 25th.

Bluebell, hope your trip to Spain is successful.

Cesca, I know you won't get this but good luck for the delivery (it could have already happened!)

Chris, congratulations on your twin news!!

Ms Minerva, I know you've been wondering - I have bought my nightie now. A bit disappointing really as lots of pjs about (nothing with silver in though) and I was really thinking of a nice elegant cotton number but ended up with a couple of t-shirt nighties from Matalan! Oh well, they are quite pretty though, or cute as my DH says. So I'm all set for tomorrow now. Thank you so much everyone for your good wishes - I know it's not even tx related, but it means a lot that you're thinking of me.

So, I'll probably be back on here in a few days time, hopefully hearing some good news.
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hey Mrs Bunny!! Best of luck for your op.


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Bonnie - I don't think you are getting my e-mails, so I'm posting to make sure you know that I am keeping everything crossed for your re-test - I so hope it will be good news.

Good luck with dd's op tomorrow, and glad to know that dp finally got some flowers for you - better late than never!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx (the Chania one, off out there again on Sunday - thighs like pincushions....)


----------



## radnorgirl

I am pleased to share Cesca's wonderful news with you. 

Yesterday at 6:23 pm she gave birth by c-section to a little girl named Maeve, weighing 6lb 7ozs. Maeve has lots of light brown hair. 

Cesca, Maeve and Dad are all doing well.

Helen
x


----------



## Penelope Positive

How lovely to hear of Cesca's wonderful news! It lifts the spirits hearing such joy being achieved from others.

Meerkat how lovely to have your embies put in on valentines day, if thats not a good omen I dont know what is.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Noticing lots of chat about nighties? Are these essential requirements for treatment? Never really thought about what I need to take with me for the day of transfer or after for that matter. Anyone have a useful check list?

I have my blood test booked in for this Friday to check my oestradil (sp) levels and then we are on a couple of weeks of preparation for our visit out on the 10th March. Feeling very excited about it all and trying to take the very best care of ourselves we can.

Bonnie our thoughts are all with you in the hope of some more positive news over the next few days, hang in there!

Pen
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cesca - congratulations on the birth of your baby daughter!       

Helen - thank you for passing on the good news!

Pen - for ET you will need your own nightie and a pair of slippers, though I am sure that they can provide you with one of those lovely hospital gowns that don't do up properly at the back and show everyone your  as you walk down the corridor if you forget! 

Can't think of anything else other than some good books to read during the 2ww.

Meerkat - sending you    

Bonnie sending you     too, really hope that those levels rocket up!


Jules
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Bonnie.....sorry it's not great news, but it may well be a late implantation.  I really, really hope that it's very good news on the next test.  You're doc is right.  Glad the flowers arrived although, as you say, not sure what it means but it does show he has some feeling, whatever that is.  Just remember - it's his own stuff, not yours.  Sending you massive hugs and heaps of good luck for next test. xxx

Meerkat..wow!  Fab news re your lovely embies.  Good luck for testing on the 25th, not long now and hope you're bearing up.      xxx

LesleyJ - good luck in Chania in the coming days.      xx

Radnorgirl....thanks for letting us know about Cesca's lovely daughter being born!  Can't believe that time has just flown! What a fabulous name (Maeve, not Radnorgirl, although Radnorgirl as a name ain't bad.....better than the last photo you posted of yourself!)  xx

Cesca, DH and Maeve -       xx

Crusoe - how you doing?  Have you started the meds yet or lined up with your lovely donor?  Always in my heart and mind, both of you. xxx

Bluebell.......how you doing?  Hope it's all going well pet.  What's the news?  xxx

Giggles - how are you doing babes?  Hope you're enjoying your week off (I assume you have a week off?) xx

RS Mum - we must talk.  How you doing too?  Never a day goes by when I don't think of you.  Are you gearing up?  xx

Me?  I'm fine thank you!     Met the lovely, gorgeous, kind and compassionate Safarigril today and we had a lovely time chatting.  We decided to eat at mine as we thought the waiters in the local eateries would need therapy after we'd finished talking about injections, meds, donors, acupuncture, sperm, steroids, pregnancy, etc!!  Bless ya Safarigirl. xx

I have several IMs to reply to and I can't thank you all enough for caring about me.  xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Me again.  Just thinking about the pessaries I use with the IM.  I did ask Dr W at the IM if I should be getting more into my body.  I think the pessaries are cyclogest.  I was taking 3 x 200mg per day throughout the 2ww.  Dr W said I was getting enough but I just wanted to check with everyone else what they were on.  I've been reading about Gestone.  When is this prescribed?

Many thanks luvvies.


----------



## safarigirl

I am still so excited about my "date" with Aj today, i got up early, washed my hair and tried to find something nice to wear.  Dh was laughing at me as usually he gets me in some old pants and shirts!
Well it was wonderful to finally meet up with my friend and we spoke constantly and it felt so good to have someone who understands this journey, our own private issues within it and things like that.  Apart from that, she's alot of fun and no wonder she gets all that male attention!!!!

So just remember if you feed me i will come and visit!

Aj if i remember correctly i was on 2 x 400mg cyclogest with ceram.  i think it was less the day before and then became that once transfer had happened.  I think your dose sounds right.

Penelope i didnt worry about about anything for the transfer, its really quick and they usually give you one of those lovely open back gowns!  But i did buy myself some lovely knickers to wear on the day to make it feel like dh and i were nipping out to have wild passionate lovemaking in the back of the car (those type of knickers!). - made me feel special anyway!  I would just take clothes that are easy to get into post transfer, e.g. shoes you can slip on and something not too tight that you feel comfortable.  

And of course MAEVE welcome darling into the world, how wonderful to have you here.

Big hello to eveyrone else ....


----------



## hola69

Hello  

Bonnie..keeping everything crossed for you so much..thinking of you hun xxxx

cesca - congrats on the birth of Maeve..xxx

AJ- hope your ok sweets. I took 600 of utrogestan (simialr thing) 2 tablets 3 times a day. The I went down to 400 and am still on that now until week 14..good luck xxxx

Bluebell- wishing you tonnes of love and luck..thinking fo you..xx

Debs/rsmum..hows things? Hope alls well..thinking fo you xxxx

Hi to the lovely giggles....always look forward to your posts as they make me smile so much  

Safari...hope all is goign well for you..not long really now , big hugs xxxx

Big hello's to Meerkat, Boakie, Crusoe,  Penelope Positive, MrsBunny, Chris, , Radonorgirl, LesleyJ, Becca, Bel,  Nikki, Casey, Nats, Dawn, Misty C, Schmoo , Misty, spaykay, fidget and brownow...hope I havent forgotten anyone..

Hugs

Lesley xxxx


----------



## poopy

hi girls can i join you i have just had my 4th icsi cancelled .
but have picked up today after speaking to fiona at ceram.
i have an appointment with my consultant next weds and hopefully going out to ceram in the next couple of weeks to get the ball rolling for a donor egg cycle.
congrats to everyone who's got a positive lately it gives me lots of hope.
love kirstie.x


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to say, I got a text from Bluebell - and ..she got 14 embies!         

wooo-hooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## roze

Hi,

Great news about Bluebells embies- I wish her all the best for the transfer.

AJ, I was prescribed the Ukraine equivalent of Gestone as part of my treatment there, one injection every morning, and one 400mg cyclogest pessary every evening for 14 weeks. The clinic liked the injection method as they felt it was absorbed better and actually less messy than the pessary. I think its a random thing that some clinics prefer, and others don't.  I don't know what scientific knowledge base there is on this but personally I was glad of the opportunity to try something different just to see if it made a difference.  The Lister also prescribe Gqestone in standard IVF - I had to use some of my old prescription from there which fortunately was still in date.

Hope this helps,

roze


----------



## jeeves

Hi girls.  I wonder if I could get some views. I was 45 in January and have a 5 year old daughter. I had two donor eggs transferred in October at IM but got a BFN but still have three frosties. IM are quoting a 60 percent chance of successful thaw and 33 percent chance of implantation.Its quite low. My DP is reluctant to do any more treatment.I am divided between trying a cheaper clinic in a last chance saloon sort of way, going back for the frosties or maybe trying another Spanish clinic. I am Rh negative as well and blue eyed so all a bit difficult.  Has anyone looked at donor embryos? Any other bright ideas. Adoption is not an option for my partner.


----------



## Fidget

Hi AJ,

They tend to use Gestone in early bleeders like me   ( although I had to beg for it from my cons as she doesnt like it) it seemed to work for me..... I dont know if i have issues absorbing the pessary's but they werent good for me!

Sorry I cant be more help hun

Poopy 

 hunni I am sorry to hear your news   But Glad to have you here on the abroadies hun    

Bridget 

i am sorry I cant answer yoru questions but I am sure some of the girls will be able to help.

hello and hugs to everyone

Love 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Everyone 

have posted on  Bumps and Babies to say that its Bluebells daughter Rias birthday TODAY !!!!!

She is 1 !!!!!!!!!!!  I can't believe how quickly the time has passed   

They are off to Barcelona Zoo to celebrate   Wish I was there too 

Love to everyone
Jennifer xx xx

Love and Babydust to you all xx xx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

I just want to pop in & send massive congratulations to Cesca & dh on the safe arrival of Maeve       Whay wonderful news,last time i saw you was in Orange square,Marbella & now you have your beautiful daughter,love to you all xxxx.

AJ-i was also on 2x400mg cyclogest-1 morning & one night,so same as you,take care.Also re the endo biop-it's done on fresh cycle,the fert.eggs sat above it for a while!!My very best wishes for the future   .

Bluebell-WOWEE-gosh thats a lot of embies!!!Look forward to hearing about the e/t & beyond,sounds like the Waltons family in the making!!!

Meerkat-hope you have a smooth 2ww with those gorgeous embies,sending heaps of     & praying for a lovely bfp for you honey .

Got to dash,love to all the abroadies,Becca xxx.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Happy Birthday to Ria!









Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - quick post for you, I was on 2 X 400mg Cyclogest vaginally and 6mg of Progynova after ET. This was the same dose of Cyclogest that I had at the ARGC.

Bridget4440 - sorry to hear of your BFN. Personally, I would use the frosties for before trying a fresh cycle, but that is only my opinion. There are lots of women on here who have been successful with frosties and I am hoping to be one of them!

Good luck, whatever you decide to do.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Mandy42

Bridget - I saw your post and thought I would respond.  I agree with Jules that you should go for your frosties at IM.  A girl before me at IM called Sarinika was unsucessful for her fresh cyce but successful with her frosties and now has a beautiful boy.  You dont say what grade your frosties are but I would certainly not give up with IM or your frosties.

Mandy


----------



## Olly

Hi Bridget4440,

Crickey I have recently been in the same position as you and dh - I feel for you. I had tx at IM. It was super, can't fault the team.

I think it depends on several factors and which ones are the most significant - I guess everyone is different. Ours was £ & odds first & then support from dh.

I umed and ahed and did lots of difficult weighing up.

After lots of research I chose to switch to CZ - Im now with Reprofit. Their odds are around 57% for fresh donor tx. They have a good donor base and if you check out the Reprofit thread you can check out other info about the clinic, to see how far they can meet your needs. 

Several girls from IM have switched because they seem to have similar odds of success but are so much more affordable.

They got me a donor straight away - I was the one who put it back to April. ( I am fair, blue eyes, 6' tall ) - I think they cover all blood groups & seem to do so quickly.

Total cost for fresh donor with probable frosties to spare is 2,800 euros. Most girls seem to get about 8-10 eggs. Flights & accom are cheap - especially if you go from Stanstead.

I did a lot of work to try and suss out what dh was most concerned about - and tried to find ways to meet his issues - if you check out the Reprofit website they have some useful advice from their psychologist on how to work through these together - I followed this and it did help ( tho sometimes would be nice to have the support sewn up given all the other stressors involved in the situation).

I found switching felt difficult - not on the practical front at all. If you have had tx abroad before, you can have an online consult and then they send you a fully mapped out tx plan and post the meds. Emailing is easy and replies rapid.

It was hard to leave the known for something new again  - especially as the IM team were really good but given the fact that the odds are roughly similar - for us it meant we could, if necessary, afford more tx without putting massive strain on life & work at home. For me personally I wanted the next round of tx to have the highest chance of success & that looks so much higher for a fresh donor. 

It is a really hard decision - especially if you feel that you may only have enough emotional or financial resources for one more go. You might find that after working it thru with dh, that you may have a couple of goes in you yet!!

I wish you all the best with your decision - one thing I have learnt through the great support from all the ff community, is that you must do what feels right for you & dh.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Love 

Ollyx


----------



## three_stars

HI Ladies,

First of all

Cesca- congrats on your daughter and her lovely name too!

Bluebell- 14 embies is really great- I hope they all develop well and you have lots to work with now and future if ever needed for siblings.

Lesleyj- no I am not getting any emails from you for awhile? I hope you are all ready to go to Chania soon and wishing you success this time.

Meerkat- good luck with your 2ww- It is not always a very easy time so I hope you have some plans for passing the time quickly. I am wishing for you a positive result!!!

AJ and safarigirl- wish I could have been in UK to meet up with you too! And who cares really what the waiters think- unless they recognize you and call the tabloids!!!!

Here is my research info for today- old news to most of us here but may be helpful to others:

HCG levels

HCG levels in pregnancy

HCG, or human chorionic gonadotropin, is a hormone made by the pregnancy that can be detected in the mother's blood or urine even before the woman's missed period. This hormone is what we look for with a "pregnancy test".

HCG is first detectable in the blood as early as 7-8 days after ovulation by very sensitive HCG assays (research assays). In real life, blood pregnancy tests will be positive (> 2 mIU/ml) by 10-11 days after HCG injection or LH surge.

In general, the HCG level will double every 2-3 days in early pregnancy.

85% of normal pregnancies will have the HCG level double every 72 hours.

HCG levels peak at about 8-10 weeks of pregnancy and then decline, remaining at lower levels for the rest of the pregnancy.

There is a large variation in a "normal" HCG level for any given time in pregnancy.

Pregnancies destined to miscarry or to be ectopic (tubal) pregnancies tend to show lower levels (eventually), but often have normal levels initially.

Some normal pregnancies will have quite low levels of HCG - and deliver perfect babies. Caution must be used in making too much of HCG "numbers". Ultrasound findings after 5-6 weeks of pregnancy are much more predictive of pregnancy outcome than are HCG levels.

For women that have had an HCG injection as part of their infertility treatment, the hormone will take about 5-14 days to clear from the woman's system, depending on the dose and the individual woman. This can causes problems with interpretation of pregnancy tests done earlier than 14 days after an HCG injection. 

My HCG came back today 12 on day 15. It was 6 on day 12 so I am really holding my breathe. My DR will likely tell me to hold out for another 2 days and see what happens. This is really torture.

We are back from hospital. Went in Tuesday and DD came down with fever that evening!!! So the op was nearly cancelled. Finally at noon Wed. they decided to go ahead as she is so often ill it is hard to catch her well. A bit worried now though as we are home and she has fever again. So may be in for ride off to the hospital again later 

Thanks to everyone again for thinking of me.

b123


----------



## radnorgirl

Bridget

I got a bfn on my fresh cycle, again a bfn with my first lot of frosties and then a bfp with my second lot of frosties. To be honest I did not have any confidence in the cycle working and I was already planning my next fresh cycle to move on to. Bur somehow it worked.

Helen
x


----------



## bengal

I am very encouraged reading all your posts especially those with successful outcomes. It is great to have so many supportive friends going through the same experience. CERAM have found us a egg donor and we have just been sent the treatment plan so it is starting to feel like something is happening at last. We had to wait for 8 months for a donor due to my blood group.
I would be great to hear from anyone else who will be in Spain at the same time especially as DH will not be able to spend the whole week in Spain. I figure if I am on my own I can focus on relaxing and looking after myself.

Can I please be added on the CERAM section of the list of ladies being treated abroad ?


----------



## jeeves

Thank you very much for your views. I had an e mail from the clinic today as well.  I think I will return for my frosties but also research another clinic outside Spain.I will probably be back there in April.

Bonnie, holding my breath for you like everyone else.  

Bridget


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Bonnie - just a quick note to wish your dd a speedy recovery and hope that she gets shot of the fever sharpish.  I am keeping everything crossed that your HCG figures go on rising - hope I can still log on while we are travelling.  When we go off to Chania this Sunday, it's via Athens and will be spending one night there - I was looking for hotels, one of them being the Art - checking reviews etc and came across your write up - small world!!

Hi Hola - despite changing your name, do you think your nosey workmates will think that I'm you anyway since our FF names were so similar (confused Bonnie at first!)?  

Will try to stop being such a lurker and post more, but good luck to everyone else on this bumpy road we travel,

Lesleyj xxx  (Chania one)


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies,

Doing a morning sneak before DD wakes up... she is still struggling with fever last night it got over 40 so was very worried but seems to be staying lower now. She is really DR J and Hyde with this! Loves me when feeling good and hates me when feverish- such it is with children that are ill I suppose. Blames me for all the pain and illness and wants Dada- who of course is not ever around during illnesses! 

Bridget and ladies. Just got a disturbing official letter fro; CFC in Capetown. Due to the over demand they have for locals they say they are no longer accepting abroadies on the lists unless they find a donor through Renew. This is really rotten as you must pay another 4500- 5000 euros I believe. But also I looked for a donor through them since last year . Originally I found a great one for me who was snatched up quickly and never seen again. Most all the donors are not proven and I have yet to find one since that I felt really good about. I guess in someways seeing the photos makes it harder. But never found a rh neg one there either. They do have a good selection now of non-white donors. I know some ladies have had success there and the clinic is supposed to be quite good but you may be better off looking in Europe at this time.

Lesleyj- the Art hotel was good for me for my stay but if you only have one night you may prefer to stay near the Plaka or Acropolis-right around the Art Hotel there is nothing nice. Except for the great care I was given, I was sorry I did not stay in more interesting area as I really saw nothing of Athens- But you will be more able to move around I suppose as it is pre-tx. I was moved to a room on 4th floor with a huge balcony and it was good. Make sure you do not get ripped off by the taxis as it is very common. Easiest way in from airprot is using the new metro system - then take a taxi from there if need be... Or the bus straight to Syntagma square. As I arrived at 2 am there was no traffic so this was fine. They are right outside the terminal and there is a little kiosk where you buy your ticket. Then when you get off take the taxis at the stand across the street, not the ones hounding you at the bus as evidently they are ripoff guys.
Good luck.

Bengal, Poopy ( kirstie) and anyone else recently joined- welcome to our group and I hope your stay is short!! Well at least not long until BFP and then you can always stay with us after.

My update last night from the DR:
She said if I just did nothing the embryo would certainly not make it. Basically I had two options: 1. stop it now and then go for new hysterscopy, etc to find the problem in the uterus before using the frosties. Despite my recent one and D and C and ultrasounds from no less then 4 different persons last month, all of whom did not find anything polyp wise.... she looked at the scans when I got to the clinic and immediately felt there was something there showing and regretted that we did not at least do a sonohysto before the treatment. Well too late now. She said the embie is alive but obviously having trouble getting implanted properly OR it may be implanted ectopic. Therein lies the risk. 
2. She suggested that I could start doing HCG injections to help it along but if it is ectopic this is of course bad. And there is no way to know before it would show up on a scan in about a month or more?? She advised me to discuss with my local GYN to see if he would agree (as most will not if it is less then HCG=20) and to be followed closely.

Well you can easily guess what I did. Managed to get a prescription and i
So now the worry continues. I feel like I am really fighting for my little beans life. 
Trying to sleep a lot, not lift much if possible. No caffeine (apart from the tea and decaf and chocolate which I have to believe is not a problem) Any ones suggestions I would find most helpful as I feel rather desperate.
So I am taking Injections of 1500 HCG every other day. Next Beta test on Monday. If it keeps rising and we get to 1000 she said I could then stop the injections but could also easily end up miscarrying. All in all the chances are not really great. Just worth a shot I think. Has anyone else ever tried this before and had it work?

Love,
b123/ bonnie


----------



## becca1969

Hi Bonnie,

Sorry that i will not be of any help to you really,but i totally agree you have to fight for your little bean.I really feel for you & want you to know i am thinking of you & willing you & bean on.i am sure the rest of the gang will be along with more help soon,
Hope your daughter starts to get better very soon,

Love Becca xxx.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Bonnie unfortunately I cannot offer you any advice either but just wanted to wish you well and I personally agree that you absolutely have to fight for this one. Good luck!

We just had a mad panic our donor who wasnt suppose to start her treatment/preparation for another week has already started it (we changed the original plan by a week but she was using the old one instead) so now everything has to be pulled forward. That for us means we have to change flights, holidays, kennels etc which is not to bad but now we are looking at going in just over a weeks time so I have to get on my meds today and hope I can catch up. Ruth seems to think we can do it but could have done without the stress, I had the next two weeks planned to perfection and now feel in a bit of a panic.

The good thing is (if all goes well) we will be in transfer before we know it and that prospect is very exciting. Hadnt really hit home that this was really happening but now its just over a week away before we fly its all getting a bit scary!

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Penxx


----------



## safarigirl

Penelope that is great news, it would have put me in a flat spin, but stops you thinking!!!!!  Wishing you lots of luck with this upcoming cycle.

Welcome as well to bengal, briget and poopy - look forward to chatting to you .....

I notice every now and then someone new turns up (hooray newbies always welcome) and i just want to say that although we all know each other on here, and it might seem like a close group, there is always room for everyone, (dont be intimidated to jump right in - if you just start posting you will find that in a week or two you are part of the "bunch".  Anyway i am clumsily tyring to say that i would hate for anyone to feel that this is a closed group - this is an open freewheeling group, where all are invited to join in!  I know I often mention people by name etc, but i would hate someone to feel excluded ....

Bonnie i can only hold thumbs for you - all i know about beta's is that they are damm unreliable , the numbers that is, the good news is that yours are doubling,  that is why so many clinics dont even use them as they dont feel that they offer anything ..... I hope your DD recovers soon and puts her tonsil misery behind her.  i've still got mine but i had problems with mine and it was real agony!

Hola hola i love the name!  

Big hello to everyone else ...


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Pen 
Sorry to hear that you've had the upset with the dates - hopefully you've made all your re-arrangements and everything will go smoothly from here on in.  Best of luck with your cycle hun xx    

Bonnie - sending heaps of luck to you and little bean.  I can't answer your question but I agree its definitely worth a shot    

Meerkat xx


----------



## janeup

Bonnie - I really hope things go okay for you over the next few days -and your daughter gets better soon!  sounds like you are having a really rough time at the moment.  big hugs to you from me.   
Safarigirl - your messge was really welcoming because I too am a bit of a lurker..also I mainly post on the IVI board. anyway, you all seem like such a friendly, welcoming and funny bunch, its hard to keep away.  I read your posts all the time and they make me feel so much better.   
Pen - hope things get sorted with your dates. This lark is so unpredicatable isn't it.  Lots and lots of luck with your cycle. 
I started the progynova today so all systems do now.  
Love to everyone else on this great thread!  I had better get back to some work. PS - yes I have changed my photo. thought this one looked a bit more like me so if you happen to recognise me in the street do say hello.


----------



## safarigirl

janeup i say you in my garden this morning - you really are a lurker!!!!  I am so glad you enjoy my posts and that you felt that made you feel welcome.  (big smile on my face!!!)  I have memories of the playground and people not feeling wanted (usually me with my two left feet on any sports team!!!) or feeling that some people just knew each other more, and i dont want anyone to feel that at all.  Do join us whenever you want, its always nice to have all sorts of energy flowing at the same time.  Its so nice when you start taking the drugs, it means your treatment is on track, and what a splendid time to go to spain end march/april ... will be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Ladies, thanks for all your kind words and safarigirl that was so nice of you to post your words. I have been a lurker for many months whilst we were in and out of treatment but now we are in the thick of things have felt truly welcomed and its lovely reading all your kind messages so I would definately encourage others to join in. It really doesnt take long to feel like one of the old school :0)

I've just had my blood results back with good news, I measured 87 and anything under 150 is good so am thrilled. Start on my Progynova today same as you jane so all systems go. We are just waiting for confirmation on the donor dates before re-booking our flights and then of course there is the wait to confirm she is responding well to the drugs and my final scan before we will be 100% certain we are going but its all so exciting.

Thanks again for all your support, its really helping me on my journey.  Hope you all have a great weekend, I will be shopping for nightee and slippers! Being a confirmed jarmies girl, that in itself is going to be really odd.

Lots of love
Penxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Penelope Positive,  Good luck... sounds like you managed to handle the move forward but you are right, less stress pre- treatment would be nice.  My last donor was started way earlier then I needed... and as I was in USA and could not return early the pressure was not welcome.  Finally got my cycle early, just the day she was going to stop meds and let AF come.  SO that all managed to work out... but then lost her any way later when the spermbank did not deliver!!!  All that to say... much as WE try to be organized, there are often many other factors we can not always control and requires us to be able to go with the flow a little.  
You just get your lining built up and looks like you will be on your way to BFP soon, fingers crossed!

b123


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Bonnie - what a nightmare you are having. I agree with the other responses - if it were me I think I would definately fight for my embie. As you say it has to "worth a shot" and you just never know you may have a wonderful outcome. Miraculous things happen everyday.
I wish your DD daughter as very speedy recovery.

Penelope Postive - so we are not quite going to be cycle buddies after all? I can understand your panic - but better to bring the treatment forward than to have to delay things and spend more time waiting for something you have already waited a long time for. I'm sure everything will go smoothly from now on and we will all be longing to know how it goes!

Bridget - my reaction would be as yours is - use those frosties and research other clinics. I had high hopes for my frosties last month but got a BFN from them. There have however, been lots of frostie successes on these boards that I always feel it is worth giving them ago. 

Bengal - great news on your donor! Waiting for a donor is always the hardest part for me - but now you are on your way. When do you expect to have treatment? I wouldn't worry about time alone in Marbella it's a lovely relaxed, laid back place to be.

Janeup - Hi - looking foward to getting to know you better. Love your picture.

Safarigirl - I have just seen your ticker 28 weeks and 4 days WOW - that has gone fast!! I think your due date is going to be while I am holiday - so make sure nothing happens until I get back please!! 

Hi to everyone else - especially my special buddies - Bel, AJ and GG.

No news from me - due to start patches on Monday if all goes to plan which means the start of my 6th DE cycle and my last fresh go on IM's refund programme. To say we are nervous is an understatement!!! My DH and I have agreed that as IM say we have simply been unlucky if they do repay us, the money we will get back will go straight into more treatment so I do feel a little reassured about the future if this cycle is another BFN but surely, surely surely I am due some luck soon!!

Love to all - I'm off to prize a lime cheesecake I have made, out of it's tin. I've had terrible failures at this before that ended up with half the cake on the floor!!!!!

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## nikkiank

Girls

Some of you might remember me from last year.  I had an egg donation cycle at CERAM in July which wasn't successful.  We were just about to start the meds for another treatment in December when by some miracle I discovered I had fallen pregnant naturally.  It was a big shock as I was told that this was very unlikely due to my age and egg quality.

Due to previous m/c's I didn't like to share the news with anyone at the time but I promised that if I got to 12 weeks I would put a quick post on just to say thank you to those of you who supported me so much last year and sent me PMs when the treatment failed and I was really low.  So thank you ladies SO very much.

Sending all of you lots of love and     for your upcoming treatments and hoping for many many successes in 2007 for you all.

love
Nikki xxxxx


----------



## Fidget

Ohhhhhhhhh Nikki

You have just made my day darling    so so so so pleased for you hunni   

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Nikki - what a wonderful story. Many, many congratulations. Just shows - no one should ever give up hope!

Love Crusoe


----------



## safarigirl

Nikki that is an an unbelievable story - wishing you the most uneventful and restful pregnancy ever!


----------



## larkles

Hi Everyone  

Have decided to jump in and join this board, have spent a few days browsing-certainly heaps going on here  

Am on the waiting list for Ceram, estimated March but one never knows. Went to my local GP to change the Pill as not getting AF every month, he told me to stop immediately as blood pressure too high, spoke to Ruth who said listen to what he says. Stopped 3 days ago and just got af this afternoon, bit of a relief as didn't get one last month

Hope to get to know you all better, although I recognise quite a few names from other boards

Love Larkles
xx


----------



## three_stars

Nikki-  that is fabulous news!!!  You must be so very excited.

That is exactly what happened about a year after DD and I was very surprised.  Sadly had m/c after 10 wks. so I understand your caution.  Usually by 12 wks and a good scan look at the baby and  you can start to relax and enjoy!  What a surprise for you!

(would like to think the same could happen here but that would require still having BMS!  

Thanks everyone for good wishes for my DD-  she is much better and eating a little, fever staying lower!  More hugs and less pain.  Have seen a LOT of kids films this week 

b123


----------



## Penelope Positive

Nikki - would just like to add my congratulations to the others, what an amazing story - brought tears to my eyes. I truly hope all goes well for you throughout your pregnancy.

Can I ask a few questions from you more knowledgeable ladies on here. I have been doing some digging around using the search facility but have ended up confusing myself and now I'm stressing.

Baby Asprin - good or not good? Can someone give me the low-down, Ruth has never mentioned this to us but I dont know if its just for those stimming and not for donor recipients?

Also  - Brazil nuts and pineapple - one, both? lots of or in moderation.

Final one - anyone had problems with hot flushes on Progynova? I only started taking them yesterday (whilst only on day 3 of my own period due to our donor starting to early and me trying to play catch-up) and I've had a few today which are really awful. Is this normal? If anything I would have thought it would have helped with this?

Larkles a warm welcome to you as you will see I am at Ceram too and just about to go through my first cycle with them - the very best of luck to you.


----------



## three_stars

HI Penelope,

I am sure when ladies check in  you will get several replies to your questions.  I have had baby aspirin on the majority of my cycles, DE or not.  This last cycle I took Clexane/Lovenox injections instead.  This is anticoagulant.

Evidently the pineapple juice, not the fruit, is good for implantation; it is the bromeline ( spelling?) so I suppose you could take supplements.  I drank liters of milk and pineapple juice previous cycles ( fortunately I used to like it) but not a drop of Pineapple this cycle... just did not appeal to me and I had no frig in the hotel room. 

b123


----------



## safarigirl

Penelope i was originally prescribed aspirin when i was trying with my own eggs as a possible preventative against miscarrige.  (I had had 2 previoulsy, and when trying for the third time dr ******* recommeneded that i take it - however i still miscarried but this was due to trisomy not the aspirin or not)  it was baby aspirin (75mg) the dispersable one and i would take it daily and you can buy it from boots off prescription.

On the first cycle i did with ceram i mentioned it to ruth (that i had previously taken asprin) and she told me she was happy for me to take it if i wanted to, she did tell me when to take it - i cant remember exactly when it was but it was on the lead up to ET)

I did not take it on the second cycle with ceram.  There is conflicting evidence around it (on the internet - however much of the research looks at it as a prevention against miscarriage, ), and i decided that my original reason for taking it was not really valid anymore.  If you use the search key you will find quite a bit of debate on taking or not taking aspriin (If i find any i will post them for you).  Unofrtunately the evidence is not conclusive and it is one of those things you will have to decide on.  Perhaps you could email Ruth and ask for DR B opinion on this as to whether he feels it would benefit you in any way.


----------



## safarigirl

here is one link that comes up with the search key "aspirin and pregnancy"

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81669.msg1100450#msg1100450


----------



## Ms Minerva

Niki - that is just the most fantastic news!  Huge congratulations to you! 

Penelope - the aspirin question is a tough one. At the ARGC I was prescribed aspirin and heparin during stimms and during the 2ww and up until around 28 weeks of my pregnancy, if I remember rightly. It was prescribed on my three failed cycles at the ARGC too.

In Spain they told me NOT to take aspirin during the 2ww and to only take it if I had a BFP, which sadly I didn't, as they believe that it hinders implantation, so the advice is conflicting.

I also had hot flushes on Progynova! I thought it was meant to stop hot flushes for menopausal woman, so was a little surprised by this.

Bonnie - thinking of you and your DD. Glad to hear that she is feeling better.

Larkles, Bengal and Poopy Welcome!









Crusoe - the very best of luck for starting treatment on Monday!

Bluebell - congratulations on getting such a bumper crop of embies!

MrsBunny - thinking of you. I hope the Op went well.

Gigglygirl - big hello to you! Hope to chat soon! 

Safargirl - always enjoy reading your posts, just can't belive how quickly your pregancy is going!

Hello to AJ, RSMUM, Casey, Nats, Meerkat, Dawn, Misty C, Schmoo, mini-me, and anyone else that I haven't mentioned. 

Jules
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Just a quickie to say hi to everyone, and hope you are having a good weekend.

Schmoo x


----------



## bengal

Ladies it is good to hear from others who either have been treated abroad or are waiting to do so. Last year following a failed IVF attempt due to poor quality eggs I thought we had no further options to investigate and possibly try. 
Fertility Friends especially the message boards gave us hope especially reading about those treated at clinics abroad. We were referred to CERAM last June and had given up hoping we would ever hear from them to say they had found a donor. I am rhesus negative and so knew finding donors would be a challenge.
It is strange last weekend I thought about CERAM for the first time in ages and lo and behold in my in basket Monday night the email we had been waiting for all this time - a donor had been found.
So here we are reading through all the paperwork trying to get to grips with what will happen - everything seems to be happening so fast now.
I range Oxford where we are still 3rd on their waiting list , they are being very supportive although will not prescribe the meds but are happy to do blood tests & scans. So I am off to London Fertility Clinic this week as they work with Spanish clinics and will prescribe meds for me. 
Sorry I am rambling on but it is exciting to get to this stage - we don't want to tell family & friends until there is something to tell. So at least I can "talk" to others here , and of course going through the same you will understand.

From reading the replies here I see several of you are hoping to go to CERAM during March , is anyone likely to be out there in April ?

Must stop going on and go and cook dinner


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi again - gosh I am getting a regular on here these days!

Firstly thanks to Safari Girl and others who sent me there thoughts on baby asprin. Overall, I think we will give this one a miss as there seems to be little evidence (might rethink this if we get a BFP) to support this in the lead up.  Have stocked up on brazil nuts today as I could have managed with a little pineapple juice but the fruit seems to be better and I cant stand the texture, but brazil nuts seem even better than that.

Otherwise, we are eating healthily, trying not to stress (although the flights/last minute changes are really testing our patience) and getting ready for a weeks time.

Just one small question, how long is it normally between EC and ET, it seems to vary between same day and up to three days? - just trying to figure out how long to stay in Spain.

Bengal, congratulations on getting the mail from Ruth! You must be so excited. We like many others will be out at Ceram in March so am happy to share our experiences with you if you need any information.

Crusoe all the very best for your next round which starts tomorrow, I truly admire your strength and have everything crossed for you this time around.

I go up to 4mg Progynova tomorrow but happily the hot flushes seem to have settled down a little today - Ms Minerva, thanks for letting me know you suffered these too I really appreciated knowing I was not along on this and like you thought they were suppose to help this particular sympton.

Big hello to everyone else - hope you had a great weekend.

Pen
xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

cant be on long as got a splitting headache..but I just wanted to say to the lovely Bonnie..am thinking of you sweetehart and so hope this works...I will keep my fingers crossed and say my prayers for you..hope your DD get s better soon,

Big hugs to everyone else,

Love L xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi Pen-

ET could be anywhere from day one to day 5 for blastocysts but not sure your clinic does that.  Generally day 3 is the best day for a transfer if you have enough embies to make a selection.  By then they are big enough to pick better ones and yet not too fragile as they get as they get to Day 5.  I had a day 1 transfer once when I had only 2 and not great so DR thought no point in waiting.  But then you do go through the 2WW regardless.  I suppose there is always a chance even if it is small so better to put them back in the uterus.  Best day to travel is same day as ET or day 4.  More likely to implant Day 2 or 3.  SO best if you can manage to have a flexible or changeable return ticket.  Hope that helps.


Thanks Lesley_  it has been a rather nervewrecking weekend.  I have to test again end of today so will not have results until tomorrow.  And then we see.. either it continues or not and I go on like this for the next few weeks.  
DD Is without fever now since Saturday but boy is she in pain in the night-  waking up several times just sobbing and whimpering.  I had mine out at 24 yr and do remember lots of pain but when I look in her throat it is red and VERY  big patches of white:  Just not sure if that is normal so we will see the DR this evening. 
It just hurts me so much to see her in pain like this--- and then crying for her Dad (not here) and angry at me for her pain-  I just can't get my head around this emotionally but psychologically I guess it makes sense. 

I hope you are feeling well:  You are certainly past the hardest part- first 12 weeks- now they will just keep on growing and you too!  I imagine you are showing by now?  Just hard to believe how fast the time passes.  Take care of yourself.
bonnie


----------



## RSMUM

Bonnie, hun - just wanted to send you a MASSIVE HUG! Hang in there and I hope it helps to know that we are all thinking of you and wishing you the best - for you and your poor little DD - it must be soo exhausting both emotionally and physically and with everything else going on too...oh take care, Bonnie and I so hope things get better soon

LOL,

D X


----------



## safarigirl

Bonnie, so sorry to hear of what a hard time you are having ....your poor DD it sounds so painful, and it must be so hard for you to have to cope on your own at a time like this.  But we are all thinking of you and hopefully your dd will turn a corner soon and start feeling better.


----------



## poopy

hi girls 
i have my appointment at ceram on the 14th march and them i can make a descion on what to do.
carn't make my mind up were to go so going to check IM aswell before making our minds up 
i'm now a offical abroardie though and i'm glad that there of lots of you already here.
good luck to all of us we derserve it after what we have all been through so far.
love kirstie.x


----------



## safarigirl

Welcome kirstie , you will be in good hands whichever clinic you choose. Look forward to chatting to you on the boards.  There's a good thread with accomodation etc for ceram and will give you ideas about transport etc as well.  (or you can use simon to book you accom and pick you up).  
Enjoy your visit to ceram, marbella is nice so if you have a day or two there you will enjoy the town, seaside and of course all the shops such as zara are much cheaper there than here.  Also my favourite label custo is sold in spain as well as camper shoes!  Not to mention the good food, eating on the beach ..... mmmmh wish i could go with you!!


----------



## isobella

Hi

I really hope you dont mind me joining you, I have been lerking around for a while but have found it very differcult to proceed to the next stage of out treatment but in trying to move to the next stage I would be grateful if I could join you all.

Anyway to cut a long story short we are on the waiting list for Ceram for ED and I have now booked my intial appointment for May and for now it feels really right but I do seem to go up and down every day!

Just wanted to say a big hello and ask if I can join you and even though I have not joined you all officially yet I really just wanted to wish Nikki many many congratulations, what a lovely story and I hope the rest of your journey is safe.

Isobella


----------



## poopy

hi safari girl and welcome isobella glad there is a few newbies to this thread i've been coming on ff for 3 years now and has really helped me through some very difficult times and hopefully starting this new journey with de it will be even more helpfull.
still have the dilema where to go ceram or IM will make are minds up after our visit i surrpose.we are seeing fiona on the 14th march so not long to go.
can i ask you both if you don't mind which list you went for?
as in the brown eyes list or the blue as i know this can take longer.
fiona told me to ask family about eye colour and there are lots of brown in the family and dh dad has brown eyes but me and dh both have blue she said its up to us.just don't know how long i want to wait?
looking forward to the break in marbella not had a hol since starting tx whick was in june 05 so even though its only a few days it will be nice.
isobella how long have you been waiting for your de?
hope everone else is ok and will be nice chatting.
love kirstie.x


----------



## safarigirl

Isobella welcome to the thread ..... you will find lots of information and support here.  It is normal to go/feel up and down, and that is what we are here for .... you will be in excellent hands at Ceram, I have been there in total (with intial appointments) 3 times, and started really feeling at home in marbella!  By our third visit dh and i had favourite coffee spots; pastry shops and restuarants!  All the staff at the clinic are lovely and they will take good care of you.  

Poopy i have blue eyes and my dh has a sort of green/at a push brown eye.  As we are going to tell the child that we used a donor we decided we would not bother with eye colour too much.  I guess blue would have been nice, but i told ceram that if all the other boxes were ticked (e.g. my and dh family all tall so wanted a donor that was my height and possible weight)  i would be happy for a brown eyed donor (I secretly love brown eyes so would adore a child with brown eyes)  To be honest i have never even really thought about eye colour before and genetics and even now if you ask me about certain family memebers i would be hard pushed to know their eye colour!  

I guess you just have to decide on how important it is to you, and if you are going to tell the child of their origins.  There are no right and wrongs just personal decisions about what you feel is important to you and what not.


----------



## roze

I'm so sorry, Meerkat, this is devastating news.

Please take care of yourself,


roze


----------



## three_stars

Dear Meerkat,  

I am so very sad to hear your news.  It is so hard!!! and unfair!  Please take care of yourself.
bonnie


----------



## RSMUM

Meerkat - so so sorry to read your news - there are no words to say but I hope you can find some small comfort in the fact that your abroadies buddies are thinking of you..


Take care hun

Deb


----------



## crusoe

Meerkat  

Nothing I can say will make it any better so I am just sending you a huge hug.

    

Much love
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Meerkat, so so sorry to hear your news.  I can only echo what others say that we are thinking about you and share your pain. Hope you can find the strength to continue on your journey.

Pen
xxx


----------



## poopy

hi meerkat,
     .
what else can i say i've been there 4 times now and its heart wrenching and the only plp who really understand are all of us on ff.hope you feel better soon you look after yourself and we are here if you need to chat.
i should of had my ec today but obviously it wasn't meant to be so feeling quite sad today myself.
love kirstie.x


----------



## three_stars

Kirstie,

Sorry to hear that you were not able to go ahead with EC- that stinks;  Sorry hun.
At least you do have the otpion to try DE if you are ready for that. You will get lots of info and help here of where you might be able to go for that.
Good luck to you
b123


----------



## larkles

Meerkat-sorry to hear your news  

Larkles


----------



## becca1969

Oh Meerkat,

I am so so sorry to read your news,it just stinks.I am sending  massive hugs to you  .
Take care & i wish you strength for the future,

Lots of love Becca xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Meerkat

Words are inadequate I know but I am really sorry to hear your news. 

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## janeup

Meerkat -  I am so so sorry to hear of your BFN. Life is a real bummer at times.  I hope you are taking good care of yourself. We are all here when you need us.  Really. Big hugs to you today. Jane


----------



## safarigirl

aaaaahhhhh Meerkat that is sooo dammm lousy.  I have been thinking of you knowing your testing was coming up.  I am so very sorry to hear that this time you were not succesful.  I hope we can help you come to terms with this disappintment and that we can help you back on the road again.  I know when i got a bfn with ceram i emailed ruth and asked her to liaise with Dr B about the  cycle and give me some feedback.  She did this and I found this quite useful just to know what his opinion of the cycle was, could anything have gone differently etc.
Thinking of you and sending you big hugs.....


----------



## Newday

Meerkat

so sorry tho see you got a BFN take care of yourselves

Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya to all the lovely abroadies (and some newbies - welcome!),

Just back from a few days away and have been reading all your news. Wil try to do a longer post later but just wanted to say hi to you all.

Meerkat- so sorry about the bfn, hun. It's just awful. Here's to strength and courage and future success, with a big hug for the time being...  

Bonnie- hope today's result is what you're after, you don't do things the easy way , do you?! Hope DD's feeling better, and you too as I'm sure you're feeling her pain with her. Here's to a     outcome for you.

Crusoe- here's to a smooth cycle for you with the very best outcome. If there's anything in positive thinking, you will be a Mummy. So much strength and courage.  

Cecily Parsley- thanks for the IM, I'll reply asap if you're still reading here. Hugs and  the most    vibes to you my lovely. xxx

Not going to rabbit on, lots to do before work tomorrow. Don't you just hate going back to work after  some time off? I also have to catch up on not being there with my gastric flu, which thankfully has all cleared up now. Starting my monitoring cycle with my local Doc and have my first scan on Fri. Here's hoping it'll go ok and give us some clues as to what to do.

Hugs and a big hello to you all!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies,

Crusoe - not sure what day your ET is but will be here to cheer you on to a BFP!!

Isobella- good luck with your decision- from what I have heard this past year I think you can not go wrong at either clinic. 

well my test yesterday day 19 was HCG=49.  So I am continuing.  I think if the emby makes it will be close to a record for the lowest HCG level ever so late.

The DR Penny said that the HCG shot would add about 10 of that so it has not actually doubled from 12 of 4 days ago.  Was sent on a frantic mission last evening and today to get my hands on PIO of any kind to give myself a boost.  Have been taking only the oral and vaginal but the DR felt it may help if I am not getting enough.  Tried several pharmacies, no one stocks it it seems. So will only have it tomorrow morning.  Foreign clinics do not realise sometimes how stressful and panicky it can be to have to suddenly get our hands on meds; and I know I have it fairly easy here compared to most in UK.  Why can't they just tell us a head of time of all possible necessary meds so we can have them on hand? My GYN said it is not even sold in injection form in France- OH really?? Informed him I used it with each cycle at clinic Muette, Paris!!!    I am starting to stock up now on everything I can and looks like a pharmacy here but of course did not have the HCG or PIo injections. 
And ...after all that.... my progesterone result is at 100 so it is just fine. 
So now I wait until Friday and see what the number is.  Have cancelled trip to London- sorry-would have liked to met up with a few FF ladies.  DD will just have to have 4th ( already!!!) birthday  here in Paris.  I am just not up to the travel at all at the moment- have been very tired 5 I know progesterone does that) and then last night could not sleep.  Oh maybe it was the on-line research- the part about Progesterone being risk D level in pregnancy and causes birth defects!  Great!!!  Well just haev to trust the IF Drs that they have enough experience in this.       

DD has still been staying home to avoid picking up any illnesses and she still has inflammation and pain- improving though and finally eating a little.  

Take care everyone!

Bonnie  x


----------



## schmoo73

Meercat - sorry hun that is really bad news   sending you a hug!

Bonnie - thinking of you, hope it will start doubling soon.

Re: star signs, mine says amongst other things moody & manipulative...! cheek   - have they been talking to my hubby

Schmoo x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh Meerkat! So very, very sorry to read your news  It is all so [email protected] unfair! Sending you big hugs  

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

How do you get the star sign signs?

Jules


----------



## **Tashja**

Ms Minerva said:


> How do you get the star sign signs?
> 
> Jules


Have you put your birth date in your profile - if the system doesn't know when your birthday is it won't give you a star sign 

Failing that I have asked Tony if he can have a look for you.

T xx


----------



## *Kim*

Tashja is right your birthdate isnt in your profile so your star sign wont show.

love kImx x x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya, just realised I didn't congratulate Nikkiank on your pregnancy   so here's a mega        round of applause! Fab news, you must be over the moon... 

Also, a big fat congrats to Cesca on the birth of baby Maeve- hope the sickness dries up finally! I'm sure she'd worth it. 

Better go to bed!
Nighty night,
love
Giggly
xx

PS How many embies has the lovely Bluebell had tx'd Hopefully not 14! Best of luck, hun. xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Anyone else a Capricorn? Reckon my description is pretty accurate- am a right square!


----------



## larkles

Nah-me Aquarius 

Here's the link, took me a while to find it when I noticed the "change"!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85039.60

Larkles
x


----------



## Fidget

GG how can you be a square with that avatar  your not a square at all hunni  

Bonnie am thinking of you each day hunni for a positive outcome to all this      

love and hugs to all

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

I'm a Scorpio and am described as passionate, penetrating, private, resourceful, loyal, determined, temperamental & intolerant. Made me chuckle as I only yesterday emailed Ruth and noted how I had lost any sense of privacy! Some of the questions I have had to ask have stripped me of all sense of that  

However, I did like the fact I was described as determined and resourceful I am certainly going to need to be to achieve our dream.

Thanks to everyone for the postings and messages which are really helping in our preparation - we fly on Tuesday next week with EC hopefully set for Wednesday and TX for probably Friday - time to get a little sunbathing in before I am consigned to bed! 

Bonnie, thoughts very much with you  

Pen
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - thinking of you very much!   

My DD was the result of a low initial beta - only 48 14dp 3dt. Back then even the ARGC didn't do repeat betas, they just said "congratulations, you are pregnant, come back for a scan at 7 weeks!"

Really hope that your little beanie fighter makes it.

I think it is complete rubbish about progesterone causing birth defects, as the body produces it naturally anyway during pregnancy and nearly all IVF patients are prescribed it and if it was true, we would have heard about it by now, please try not to worry, I think that sometimes "Google-ing" just makes things worse.

Jules
xxx

PS Thanks Kim and Tashja - now have my star sign!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - I'm a "boring" Earth sign too!  

Pen - thinking of you and wishing you the very best of luck!

Jules
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone, I'm back !  

Didn't manage to get to my 'over the shoulder dodgy Moroccans' interent cafe this time so didn't get to post from Barcelona.

Just spent ages reading about 10 pages !

Bonnie, I can't believe what you are having to go through.  You are a powerful woman holding everything together with all this.  I would have crumpled ages ago ! Really hoping this pregnancy continues for you.  You really deserve it.  BFNs are an utter bug*er, but to have neither a clear BFN or a BFP is really cruel.  Big big hugs from me.

Meercat, so very very sorry lovely one. No words can be enough for the pain of a BFP.  Sending you all my love and the very best wishes for healing and peaceful recovery.  Really impressed by your determination for your next go !

Nikkinak - wey hey !! Congrats !!!  Had better get a sex life back again then if it is still possible naturally !!!  You must be delighted.  DH and I had to laugh at the unsexyness of et day, e.g. hair net, paper shoes, gown etc.  Did suggest i should have worn sexy underwear but the nurse didn't seem to find it funny.  I did shave my legs especially for the occasion though.

Giggles .... you ?  Square ?  You're about as square as a plate of jelly ! (don't know where that came from .. just made it up).  Good luck with your dummy runny !

Miss Minerva, Jennifer and everyone else, thank you so much for your lovely wishes for Ria's birthday.  It meant so much.  She cooed her way round the zoo, although I must admit her mummy wasn't so happy to see poor cages pumas, bears and tigers etc.

AJ thought of you loads in Barcelona, partly helped by the fact that our apartment was almost opposite Banys Orientalis.  It felt good ... silly really.... but as if you were there with us too.  God I'm a sentimental old git ! (or is it Alzheimers ??!). AJ wishing you all the best for the next stage in your journey.

Crusoe, good luck to you too for your next tx.  Do you get all your money back from IM ?  That is great !  Really hoping that you don't get that far, but hopefully in some ways it will take the pressure off for you just a tiny bit in that you know loads of money isn't at stake. 

RSMUM, Bel, Safarigirl, Fidget etc etc etc ... wish I could remember all the names ....big hello

Big hugs and snogs (OK not horrible slobbery ones) to everyone.

Hope I haven't missed anyone.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS Just realised I didn't say hello to Mini-me !   I was so pleased to see your post too as it was a long time since we had heard from you and I was worried you might disappear.  Glad you are continuing with tx.  I know how you feel about a DH who isn't quite there with you.  Mine took some convincing for this cycle, and as a result I have felt a bit alone in it, as if it is all my responsibility, but then i have to be grateful that he agreed  at all, so can't really complain.  Hope the summer arrives quickly for you and you find a clinic that will treat you in August.  Just a suggestion, if you can't find a clinc, could DH go across earlier to give frozen sperm so that you can be more flexible about when to go for et and maybe go on your own if it doesn't fit with dh holiday ? Still think of our great day in Stratford and really hope to meet you again sometime, maybe in Arbroath or Dundee ??!!

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

tee he just re-read my post ... would be a bit worried Minime if your DH could give frozen sperm !


----------



## poopy

hi girls i'm so mad me and dh needed to find out what are blood groups were so we got a kit off the net well how rubbish we followed the instructions to a tee but we still none the wiser .just couldn't make head nor tail of the results.so will have to phone the gp tomorrow and try and get an appointment asap.
just don't need the hassell.
sorry for ranting 
poopy.x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Poopy,
Just a thought- your GP may have your blood groups on file anyway without the need for tests. Mine had to do a bit of digging around and it was on my hopsital records from an op I had, but then after all that my Dad said "Oh, I know you're O+ just like me! Could've told you that..." Dur.   Hope you manage to sort it out soon. 

Bluebell- hope you've found a Moroccan to chat you up by now, just so you can tell him to get lost! Every girl needs a lech to get rid of in Barcelona...  I have a very nice square jelly mould right here, jelly and ice cream all round, methinks!   All the very very best for you and your tx- know exactly what you mean about the delightful hair net, plastic socks and backless 'gown' (sounds like an Oscar's night frock without the tit-tape! Although could have used some to give my **** a little extra 'pertness'! Actually that is a horrible visual image as I expect your bum cheeks would go outwards not upwards!! .  )  As for things to do on your 2ww, you need to visit a clown, drink pineapple juice, visualise beans in your belly, sit on your rear (not Ria) for 2 weeks and keep us all informed please! Please don't sit on Ria, oh the very thought...  I've had sugar tonight, please excuse my bizarre thought processes...  Who needs alcohol?

Bonnie- hope you're bearing up ok, here's a hello hug.  

No more big hellos I'm afraid, need my kip, but here's a special hug to the lovely Bel. I owe you an IM. xxx

Love to all
Giggly
xx


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies,

giggly_ you're too funny!

Pen- not long to go now!  You must be getting very excited; how is the lining coming along?

Bluebell- you did not say how your transfer went ( or did I miss that part)  I just remember you got lots of embies  Please tell us how it all went.    Glad you had an enjoyable 1st Birthday with your DD.  And I know what you mean about the zoo.  Guess that is why I like Seaworld so much as does my DD.  At least with the sea animals I do not feel so bad for them.

Jules_ I think you are right.  I know from my research there is more danger from the synthetic progesterones but it seems like all the brands we all use are synthetic !  

Well I continue to be in blxxdy limbo!!!  This story is getting really boring now, I know!!
I was going to wait until Friday to retest ( 4 day interval) but as it only costs 19 euros in Paris and there is a lab a few blocks away, I went back in today.  
My HCG is still going up but did not double.   
It is now day 21pt  and hcg=75, up from 49 only  2 days ago.  
So I am disheartened but will see on Friday again.  I decided not even to tell my DR as she will just worry more for me and know I am being very anxious ( she always wants me to relax-  yeah right)

When I finally got back the Progesterone it was fine ( = 100) so in a way that was not good.  If it was low it would have signaled a problem there and the augmentation of PIO ( progesterone in Oil) may have helped.  

At least now I could do a HPT and see a pink line but I think it would be pretty painful for me.  I can not yet really think of this as a pregnancy even though I am treating it like one; rubbing my belly, taking it easy, etc, etc.  I have absolutely no symptoms, not even the extreme tiredness I had earlier.  

DD talks constantly about the 'baby in my tummy" ( and tells me she has a baby in her tummy too!  I think because we both have fat tummies !!   
On a happier note, DD is doing tons better and only needed 2 does of paracetamol today and was not having too much pain.  May even let her go to playgroup tomorrow  ( to give myself a little break to catch up on work!)  After a week cooped up the clinic and then in our tiny studio apt we both could use a change of scenery.  Her dad is coming to visit her finally tomorrow so she is very excited ( not me    )

Best get some sleep.

Take care everyone
b123


----------



## three_stars

Lesleyj said:


> When we go off to Chania this Sunday, it's via Athens and will be spending one night there - Lesleyj xxx (Chania one)


Dear Lesleyj,

I am thinking of you and wondering how you are doing. I should have sent you my leftover telephone and internet cards for Chania. I know there are plenty of I cafes there but not sure where you are staying or how long.
I was thinking you might be doing Ec about now?
I hope all is going well!!
Love,
bonni x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Bonnie,

Yes we are getting excited although this is very much mixed with worry as there is so much that could still go wrong. We are hoping to at least hear tomorrow that our donor is responding well and I have my scan tomorrow so will have a better idea then. I go up to 6mg Progynova today so hopefully things are progressing as they should. 

Hope you are hanging in there, I cannot even get close to understanding how this must feel for you but at least your hcg is climbing which must be a positive thing. All you can do is keep doing what you are doing, rubbing that little tummy of yours and taking it easy. Hopefully you will have some positive news very soon.

Hope everyone else is well and a big fingers crossed for crusoe next week!

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Pen
xx


----------



## bluebell

Bonnie, if ever there was a time to need to press a fast forward button !  Wish I could do that for you so you could find out something more definite. Hope that you can relax a bit on your day off without DD.  Don't work too hard !  Pamper yourself a bit and take it easy !  

Penelope, not long now for yoooooouu ! Are you getting really excited ?  Hope that lining's brewing nicely !

Thanks Bonnie for asking about my tx.  Everything went to plan.  Got 14 embies, 12 of those very good quality apparently, so 2 put back and 10 frozen.  Really pleased about that. Also awaiting news as to whether the other 2 were good enough to freeze (they were cultivating them a few days more to see).  The clinic were lovely and Margarita, the oh so very lovely translator and main contact for us, looked after Ria whilst I had the et so that DH could be with me.  She has become a lovely friend to us. The (male) doctor who did the tx seemed really efficient and all went really quickly and I didn't feel a thing.  This contrasted to last time when my bladder was so full it was agony, and they took ages, as they used the wrong catheter at first and had to start again, and then when they did use the right one, the embies stayed in it so they had to have another attempt after looking at the catheter back in the lab.  No such hassle this time.  My only worry is that I had a cold on the et day, and also a strange allergic reaction (very sexy (?!) rash on face and neck, which at first I thought was flea bites from the scabby old goats, donkeys and sheep we were patting at the zoo !!).  I hope that my body fighting off this allergen wasn't also fighting the embies as well. Paranoid I know, but it is always easier when things go smoothly without any blips like that.  

I'm into the 2nd week of 2WW now and no symptoms at all, (unless you count tearfulness at petty things !).  Have begun the dreaded OKCing and OBCing !  Nothing to report, and I feel decidedly un-pregnant, so will go out this afternoon, find a clown and drink pineapple juice whilst trying not to sit on Ria if I can.  Thanks 'Jellywobbler' for the suggestions !

Love to you all,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi everyone - I am off having treatment in Chania at the moment and am waiting for egg collection (Saturday?).  Working on a donkey dial up connection to the internet, so this will be quite short.

My reason for posting is that Bonnie has sent me an e-mail saying that she has been banned from posting on FF from today onwards and has asked me to let you know this and that she will miss you all dreadfully.

I am crying as I type this (hormonally insane as I am), but I can't believe FF would ban her with all she is going through at the moment.  All she has ever done is give tonnes and tonnes of help and support (not to mention her own time and research) to us all on this site, in whatever way it was needed.  

I understand that she broke the drugs rule a couple of times offering someone who was trying to get hold of medication some of hers, but if it wasn't so sodding difficult to get the stuff in the first place for treatment abroad, then it wouldn't have ever come up.

Logging off now - very sad.  If you want to contact her, PM me with your e-mail address and I will pass it on to her.

Lots of love to everyone on here, 

Lesleyj (the Chania one, not the newly name changed one!!)


----------



## crusoe

That's terrible - poor Bonnie as you say as if life isn't tough enough already now she can't ask for the support I am sure she needs. Bonnie if you are reading this I'm thinking of you!

Good luck to you Lesley for your treatment.

Bluebell - good to see you back and with 2 fab embies on board and a stack more in the freezer - what a result!! Looks like a baby brother or sister could be coming Ria's way!!!

That's all for now (I'm at work) and an ex-colleague is proudly touting her new baby round for everyone to coo over. Yes it hurts and yes I'm envious. I'm a miserable old trout so I'm off for an extended loo break until the coast is clear!

Love and luck to everyone
Crusoe
xx


----------



## poopy

hi girls,seems to be a bit quite at the moment,
i didn't know bonnie but you all seemed quite fond of her what a shame.
its driving me mad now all the waiting just want to get on with a DE cycle i feel like i've waited long enough on this ivf rollacoaster but i surpose a bit longer won't kill me.
got blood tests on tues to see what blood type we are and then we can set the ball rolling.
got appointment with my consultant on this side on weds then off to marbella on mon with an appointment there on weds so lots to keep us occuppied for now but its the wait for a donor thats going to drive me mad,like to know how long you other girls had to wait?and did the time go quickly?
crusoe good luck hun fingers crossed for you.
lesley j good luck luck for sat.
love poopy.x


----------



## Anthony Reid

I'd like to point out that had bonnie not of retaliated the way she did then we would not of banned her.

Giving away or selling drugs through FF is illegal... it is both against the medicines act and the drugs misuse act.

Bonnie had previously been warned about this.

Each month an average of 20 websites are shut down because of people offering drugs. FF cannot take that risk.

Its a shame - but we have to act within the UK's legal framework.

We do not enforce bans lightly - but after bonnie decided to post her private discussion with an administrator about it we had no choice but to remove her from the site.

We will not risk the site being shut down because of one member.

Regards,
Tony


----------



## Newday

Hi all

I am sad today remember my cat who went missing 6 weeks ago? well Dh has found him this morning on the lawn with his neck bitten and still soft so he had obviously come home and a fox had him during the night poor little thing. He came home to Mummy but don't know where he's been DH said he didn't look starved. Well at least now I know where he is

Dawn


----------



## Anthony Reid

I'm sorry to hear that Dawn 

Hugs,
Tony
x


----------



## Marina

Dawn

How sad to hear that, thats made me  

How sad for you, take care I know how my furbabies mean the world to me too.

XXXXXXX

lots of love

Marina


----------



## Fidget

Dawn

I am so so sorry to hear that hunni    

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## schmoo73

ah Dawn that is awful news, and poor DH for having to find him  .

I understand the rules of the website, but just wanted to say that if Bonnie reads this that I hope everything will be alright, and that the pregnancy progresses properly.

Marina - can't believe you are 15 weeks already, wow the time has flown by, hope you are well?

Schmoo x


----------



## larkles

Dawn-so sorry to hear your news, my cats are my babies, I couldn't bear losing one, maybe he got injured and crawled home to be with you, it happened with one of previous loves



For both you & dh http://indigo.org/rainbow

Lots of love

Larkles
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Newday

thanks everyone for your messages we do still have his sister Rosie. Shame he got home only to be killed. Larkles there was a rainbow yesterday afternonn.

Love Dawn


----------



## janeup

Dawn - I am so sorry to hear about your cat. that's such sad news. big hugs to you today. 
Sad about Bonnie.
Quick question - does anybody read the DE thread? This made me really upset today as it implies us abroadies do not think about the outcome of our treatment http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86612.0
It's not fair and its not true and gives a misleading impression of us lot. To come this far in our quest to have a family, to go through all this pain to give life and then read about how we don't seem to think about what we are doing is really unfair. sorry to rant but am upset by the things this lady (no names mentioned but begins with O) implies we feel. It's so not true. 
I am on day 8 of the progy and all is well. Scan on Monday to see how lining is getting on.
Love to everyone and sorry for the me rant but feel a bit cross about this posting. I hope I don't get told off for this but it had to be said. Does anyone else have any thoughts on her posting?


----------



## Ruth

Oh, hey!
Here she is again, stirrirng things up!
Janeup, O is known to us from the past and I think we have learnt to take everything she says with a bucket of salt. Let it wash over you!!

Ruth


----------



## Ms Minerva

What sad news this morning. 

Dawn - so very sorry to hear about your poor cat. I suppose that there may be a little comfort in knowing what happened to him, rather than forever wondering. I love my fur babies too, big hugs. 

I can never read the Rainbow Bridge poem without shedding a tear or two for my fur babies that are no longer with me, what a big softie I am, and I can't even blame it on my hormones!

I realise that this website has to have rules, but I am so very sorry to hear that b123/Bonnie has been banned. 

Especially as I am sure that she was only trying to help someone.

She has always been such a source of help, advice and support, and I for one will miss her. 

Bonnie, if you are reading this hun, just want to say that I am sending you my very best wishes that your pregnancy continues.   

Lesleyj (the Chania one) thank you for offering to pass on messages to Bonnie. The best of luck to you for your treatment!

Crusoe - I hope that you didn't have to spend too much time in the loo! It is painful to see others cooing over babies and doubly so when people ask when will it be you?

Bluebell - good luck!  Sounds like you have fab embies and so many frosites too!   

Penelope Positive - thinking of you!

Janeup - don't worry about Olivia M, she has a long history of upsetting us Abroadies, if you click on her profile and then click on last posts, you will see for yourself.

Personally, I find it ironic that Bonnie is banned for trying to help someone, whilst the posts of this other person continue to upset and distress many people.

Basically, it appears that she uses this site as a means to put forward her own personal views, (which I might add, I appreciate that she is fully entitled to hold), but that she knows full well upset many members. I find her tone to be judgmental rather than supportive. In a nutshell, she doesn't agree with donor anonymity and believes that it is *always *best to tell the child that they were conceived using a donor.

I can see, that in an "ideal" world, this may be the case. Unfortunately, we do not live in such a world and this view does not acknowledge that there may be cultural, religious and other barriers to this. My family will not even discuss the fact that my DD was conceived via IVF/ICSI, they think that it is something to be ashamed of....makes it very hard for me...

Sorry, this has turned into a bit of a rant! There you go! She has got me all steamed up again! 

I think that I had better go now..... 

Big hello to everyone,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone,

Boards busy today!

Firstly so sorry Dawn to hear about your cat, that's really sad. Still at least you have his sister which will hopefully bring you some comfort.

Bonnie - I was so sad to see you being pulled from the board, I wish you all the very best for the future and thank you for all the kind words you have said to me and others. I hope you will still log on as a guest and keep in touch that way.

Janeup - her posting threw me yesterday too but I soon realised it was the same woman we have all had a go about over the last year. She seems determined to try to inflict her very narrow minded views on everyone - ignore her.  We all go through a very difficult physical and emotional journey and no-one has the right to presume anything about what we have and havent thought about.

For me - well good news, have just returned from my first scan and my lining is currently at 9.0 after just one week on the Progynova (with potentially another week to go before tx) am absolutely chuffed and relieved as have had some problems with this previously. Just need some good news from our donor tomorrow and we will be all set.

Learnt a little useful information whilst at Wessex which I thought might be worth sharing. As you know I have suffered with hot flushes a lot since starting my drugs and I thought it was the Progynova which didnt make sense to me as its used for HRT for menopausal women and is suppose to help. Turns out its the Prostap injection that can kick this off and as you increase your Progynova dosage they do subside so this is great news for me. I'm up to 6mg from yesterday so hoping to see these disappear.

Hope everyone is well

Pen
xx


----------



## bluebell

Just been sitting here in floods of tears         , for Bonnie, and for Dawn's cat.  What a sad morning on abroadies.  Bonnie, if you are reading this, lots and lots of love and hope your pregnancy progresses. Dawn, I understand the pain of losing a pet. I love my hairy black boys.  Hope his sister brings you some comfort. 

Pen, fab news about your lining. Things are looking great for you.

Thanks for all your lovely wishes for my 2WW.  Less than a week til d-day now ! Will rake through the drawers to see if I can find a pee stick ! 

Lots of love,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Bluebell i feel like you, i have found it hard to post here since reading the news about Bonnie last night ... i dont know what to say ... i wish it could be different, and i feel so sad that she wont have our support as i know what a difficult time she is going through.  as so many others have said she has written such great and informative posts for so many people, always sharing her own research, knowledge with so many .....  I feel a little bereft about it ....

Dawn - i sent you and IM and so sad for you and your little cat ....

Bluebell I am going to say this ONCE AND ONCE ONLY - step away from the P Stick!!!!!!  Its just not worth doing one this early.  For interest only, i had absolutely no symptoms whatsover, actually because i had so few symptoms i didnt even feel like testing!

Anyone a big hello to everyone, sorry no personals, but thinking about all of this about to go for treatment and wishing you lots of luck .....


----------



## Anthony Reid

If she behaves then I'll let her come back - but I cannot risk anything happening to FF.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Tony,
I think you've been very clear and fair about what is and what isn't acceptable and I think we all understand you need to protect the website from legal action and criticism. None of us would want this to close down, it's such a lifeline for so many of us and I'm sure Bonnie would agree with that. It would be _*wonderful*_ if she could be allowed to come back as she's a regular on here and we'd all miss her and worry about her.

I think Mrs Minerva's comment about the irony of Bonnie trying to help while other members (no names needed I think!) talk us down and deliberately seem to stir up trouble rather than support is bang on. But at least 'O' hasn't posted on abroadies for some time and she gets short shrift when she does.

This is such a fab community you have created and I'm really grateful for it, reckon the ladies here have helped me from going over the edge on many an occasion. 

Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooh, that would be looooovely Tony !

Safarigirl, I wouldn't test this early !!!!!!  I have only ever pee sticked on my official test day ! I just meant I would dig it out ready for test day on 8th !!!!  Thanks for caring though !!! 

It's so reassuring to be reminded about the no symptoms thing, even though I know already !  Thank you, you are a sweetie !  Doesn't mean I haven't been OKC and OBC ing ! (or as someone esle pu on bumps and babes ... "knicker knockering" !

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## crusoe

GG - I completely echo everything you have said.

Dawn - I am so sorry about you cat. What a dreadfully sad story.

Have a relaxing weekend everyone - mine won't be - inlaws are visiting!!

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## brownowl23

Tony

Could the warning emails be worded less harshly perhaps in future , and be more informative of the consequences for FF. Like your post above about the reasons why they are sent.  I know when I got one I thought it was harsh but totally understood that I had done wrong. 
We abroadies obviously all now totally realise why they are done  and the last thing we want is for FF to be closed down as that would be devastating for all of us.  

At times of need sometimes abroadies post for help without thinking, I know I have (thats what got me into trouble), but then get others like Bonnie in to trouble unintentionally when they respond with well meant offers. 
Perhaps too there could be a reminder somewhere perhaps on a banner about not offering/selling drugs. I go on to a DEIVF sit that has a warning in very big letters at the top of the main page, so anyone missign it deserves a warning or worse.

I know that Bonnie is going through a huge amount at the minute and is no doubt very hormonal and emotional at the minute. She has had a low HCG which whilst rising is still being regularly checked she isnt sure how her pregnancy will progress. 

I know myself from recent weeks that I have had preggy tantrum split seconds which I have immediately regretted. The fact I havent got an oven door at present is testiment to that.   

I know Bonnie well enough to know that her reaction was a very hormonal emotional knee jerk reaction, which she probably regrets very much now.  

Chris


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Tony   it'd be great if you could allow Bonnie to come back.  We understand that you need to protect the website  but I'm sure she'll be good

Bluebell - thinking of you and wishing all you all the best for the 8th   ... knicker knockering  

Great lining Pen   all the best for tomorrow  

Dawn - so sorry to hear about your cat, that's so sad  

Meerkat x


----------



## Anthony Reid

brownowl23 said:


> Tony
> 
> Could the warning emails be worded less harshly perhaps in future , and be more informative of the consequences for FF. Like your post above about the reasons why they are sent.


Sure - I'll look into improving responses.

As for Bonnie - I will lift her ban... but we need to remember, even though users may not be in the UK - the server is hosted here and anything you do on this site falls under Englands laws.

Tony
x


----------



## brownowl23

Thanks Tony that would be great if you could look at the responses.  Being hormonal, I think sometimes they can hit a spot that we didnt know was raw or techy  

It would be great if Bonnie was allowed back, and I am sure that we have all learnt vital lessons form this. 

We really do appreciate that FF does have to abide by the Country laws here. 

Chris


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya, me again...

Meant to send a snuggle to Dawn and your DH for you after you found your cat.  I'd be beside myself if it was my woofer. Sending you lots of hugs, hun. Not long until your investigations now? xxx

Also, I just posted on Peer Support but maybe one of you has some info for me? I know there are a few POF'ers out there who may have some info on HRT and womb linings.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86809.0

Crusoe- enjoy the outlaws! 

Pen P- sounds fab!

Bluebell- no symptoms you say, but you're blubbing. Reckon there's one right there, although I blub on 2ww too, so reckon we can blame the drugs for that one! Hang in there, chick. Sat on your rear recently? I had to re-read your post about your big black hairy boys cos I thought it said 'toys'.  Really must go to Specsavers.. Sounds like fun though. 

Meerkat, hope this weeks going ok for you. xxx

Gotta go,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Dawn - so sorry to hear about your moggie   - but at least he made it back home and you know what happened - it can be so difficult when cats just disappear and you don't know if they're holed up with the batty  cat lady down the road or if something truly dreadful has happened. Unfortunately in your case it is the latter and I am so sorry to hear of this

Tony - thank you for reconsidering Bonnie - I do hope she is able to come back to us and that her pregnancy continues to a happy conclusion

Meerkat - Just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear of your BFN - I hope you are getting some help from the site in getting through this

Crusoe - I know what you mean about colleagues and babies - I used to go to the pub whenever babies were brought in - it was torture. I must admit that I never really took Sam into work for that reason and with the imminent two will also be giving work a wide berth because I know there are people in my office with fertility problems and I don't want to cause them any pain. Most of my colleagues know where I live and are welcome to drop in for a cuppa if they want to coo over babies.

Bluebell - I had NO symptoms and my HCG was 1157 at 12dp2dt - keep going with the knickers and knockers tho - whatever gets you through the day 

PennyP - meant to post to you recently that when I had transfer at Ceram I took a long cardigan along to wear (it gets a bit chilly in their theatre). The world is divided into those women who wear cardies and those who wouldn't be seen dead in one - I am in the former group. Great news on your lining - are you eating lots of red stuff?
Finally - don't forget to laugh as much as possible (take a funny read) after ET and during 2ww

Crusoe - thinking of you and hoping your next cycle goes well and that you don't qualify for the refund

Giggles - Square - you having a larf or what

AJ - IOU an IM - thinking of you lots, it's nearly a year since I saw you - can't believe where the time has gone so quickly  - and yet it is  taking so long for Monday 5th March to arrive 

Love to everyone else - will get back into the rythym (3rd attempt at spelling that word and I've given up - can anyone correct me ) once things have sorted themselves out here 

Great to see some new ladies posting here

I'm off to check out Olivias latest words of wisdom   

Love Jo XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## earthe kitt

AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH

      

     

    

    

Just read some of Olivias recent posts - we're not thinking about what we're doing and rushing into things. I started TTC in 1988 and now 19 years later am about to complete my family - all thanks to the wonderful fertility services in the UK - NOT

Thank heavens for treatment abroad and donor science

That woman is so judgemental.

Jo XXXXXXXXX

[red]*edit by Tony - Personal comments about other people and their children are not allowed![/red]


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Aboadies,

Haven't posted here for a while because it is hard to keep up sometimes.  

Tony - I appreciate that you can't have the actions of one member having FFs shut down (the hackers did their best but couldn't do it) and understand your legal situation.  BUT, Bonnie is such an asset to this site that it would be greatly appreciated if she is told off for whatever it was she did and then leave it at that.  

I know that FFs accomodates all points of view but sometimes I find it frustrating that such a supportive member who makes a mistake is banned and then a known person 'O' who I personally feel provokes members and 'flames' this site is allowed to continue.  I'm all for free speech and all that but on a site like this, free speech is qualified as there are rules.  

Jo - Please don't read 'O's posts.  It will only upset you and your babies.  We need you healthy and happy for the delivery.  

Dawn - I'm so sorry to hear about your puddy cat.  I lost my Felix this past summer after having him as a kitten for 17 years.  It's a huge loss and even though we now have two beautiful kittens I still have a little cry for Felix and his sister Sophia as I still miss them terribly.  

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## Anthony Reid

I am aware of Olivias posts and will contact her this week.

Tony
x


----------



## AlmaMay

Much appreciated.  

I haven't looked at her recent posts as I'm in the 2ww and don't need to be upset but I've seen her posts in the past.  I think I'm being generous when I say that I found them unpleasant.


----------



## earthe kitt

Weird thing about cats - we lost our Claudia on 31.5.04 on the road outside our house. DH went upstairs at about 10.30 and called down "is that Claudia in the road". 
I looked out of the window and she was just sat in the middle of the road.
A few seconds later a car came by and just whacked her about 50 yards down the road
I scooped her up and drove her to the vet hospital at South Mimms but by the time I got there she had died, I brought her home and we buried her in the garden

Anyway, in the last few weeks I have been seeing her all over the house - just out of the corner of my eye 

What's that about?

Oh Tony - should have also mentioned that as well as treatment abroad and donor science I would not now be pregnant without this site so it's all your fault really. Can you IM me your home address and I'll get a Solicitor to contact you about maintenance sometime in the next couple of weeks   

BTW AlmaMay - good luck with your 2ww - you're testing on Weds aren't you?

Jo


----------



## brownowl23

earthe kitt said:


> Oh Tony - should have also mentioned that as well as treatment abroad and donor science I would not now be pregnant without this site so it's all your fault really. Can you IM me your home address and I'll get a Solicitor to contact you about maintenance sometime in the next couple of weeks


Me too. If it wasnt for this site I would never have heard about CFC or thought about DEIVF. Its all Tony's fault.

I'll settle for the cost of a new oven door at the minute though 

Chris


----------



## Anthony Reid

earthe kitt said:


> Oh Tony - should have also mentioned that as well as treatment abroad and donor science I would not now be pregnant without this site so it's all your fault really. Can you IM me your home address and I'll get a Solicitor to contact you about maintenance sometime in the next couple of weeks


Sure,

Tony Reid,
Never Never Land
Everywhere
UK



I have also just revoked Bonnies ban and sent her a breif email.


----------



## brownowl23

Tony you related to my Dh, we had words about him being a Peter Pan last night.


----------



## AlmaMay

Tony - What is Mel going to this of all of these women asking for maintenance!    

That has made me laugh so hard!!

Jo - My DH is lovely but sometimes not to good a remembering dates has booked to go to Paris on business on Wed so I'm going to do my beta on Tues.  If it is 0 then one day isn't going to make a difference and if it is more than that I'll do a beta test again on Thursday.


----------



## Fidget

Tony said:


> earthe kitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Tony - should have also mentioned that as well as treatment abroad and donor science I would not now be pregnant without this site so it's all your fault really. Can you IM me your home address and I'll get a Solicitor to contact you about maintenance sometime in the next couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Sure,
> 
> Tony Reid,
> Never Never Land
> Everywhere
> UK
> 
> 
> 
> I have also just revoked Bonnies ban and sent her a breif email.
Click to expand...

I almost hate to ask this.......... but if you live in never never land and us mods are part of the team, what exactly are we?? fairys or pirates


----------



## Misty C

Tony - thank you for bringing back Bonnie, she's such a wonderful person and I couldn't imagine FF without her!  Sounds like your in trouble on here with 'blame' being pointed in your direction - you may need a GOOD solicitor, do we have a GOOD solicitors thread?

Bonnie -   welcome home  , you sure have been missed, I know everyone will send you lots of love and hugs and I'm determined to get in here and send you some as well     x lots x lots x lots  

Love to all.
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Thank you Tony for reinstating Bonnie  

Schmoo x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Misty C said:


> Tony - thank you for bringing back Bonnie, she's such a wonderful person and I couldn't imagine FF without her! Sounds like your in trouble on here with 'blame' being pointed in your direction - you may need a GOOD solicitor, do we have a GOOD solicitors thread?


No.. but we do have an 'Ask a Lawyer' board starting soon


----------



## Grumpygirl

Tony, can you please sprinkle some of your lucky dust in my direction please?

Many thanks,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Please note I said please twice in that sentence!


----------



## Anthony Reid

Consider yourself sprinkled 

Oh - and Mel has rubbed your avatar for you


----------



## safarigirl

Thank you Tony - so appreciate you doing that - it has lifted a grey cloud off my head ...


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all.

Firstly, Giggly, Meerkat, Bluebell and everyone else, thank you for your kind wishes and for your continued good luck messages, I really appreciate them – I will let you know how our donor is getting on when I hear from Ruth tomorrow – fingers crossed! to get to this stage and have to abandon if she is not responding well would be awful. 

Jo thank you so much for your top tips – I am definitely a ‘non-cardi’ girl (think I have one at the back of the cupboard somewhere that my gran knitted for me in 1987 and I haven’t had the heart to through away) but will make sure I take something warm and less moth infested to snuggle into. As for eating lots of red stuff – urgh, no – is that suppose to help or are you teasing me? 

Tony – my thanks go with everyone else’s for reinstating Bonnie, we are so keen to see her back and hear her news.

I was interested to hear you are going to have an ‘Ask a lawyer’ section soon is this for real? I have some questions about employment law and pregnancy (if we happen to be lucky either this time around or in the future) I would love to get some advice on if this is going to be coming soon.

Now must leave my pc alone, put my feet up and try to chill out……thanks to everyone for their kindness and good wishes, you guys are the best!

Pen
xx


----------



## Anthony Reid

Yes its for real Pen 

Natalie will be able to answer general queries. 

She does handle fertility cases(donor etc) too.  

We are just sorting out the disclaimer side of things 

Tony
x


----------



## ElleJay

Tony - would just like to add my thanks to you for re-instating Bonnie, and Bonnie - hope your test yesterday was good news.

Update on my progress so far is that the clinic collected only two good eggs from me today, and we had to can the blood type matched donor as her eggs turned out to be bad quality.  Had worried about something like this happening, and the clinic were running a backup donor too just in case (but no chance of matching my O neg), so I will get told about her collection results later - hopefully it couldn't be two baddies in a row could it? \

Anyway, onward and upward towards PGD (Tuesday) and transfer (Wednesday)..........

Lots of love to all the girlies on this thread, 

Lesleyj


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone  

gosh seems like a lot has been going on whilst Ive been away..am so glad that Bonnie is reinstated would have missed her so much...hope youre ok sweets  ?

Debs/rsmum..how you doing? xxx

Sorry this is a quickie folks but cant keep my eyes open..hope eveyone is ok and love to you all,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update from us. Our donor had her first scan yesterday and is 'responding well' and things are looking 'good'. A bit vague I know but Ceram's policy is not to give out follie numbers or sizes but Ruth assures us all is well. She is due in for a second scan today before trigger injection and aiming for collection on Wednesday. Will let you know if we hear anything further.

We are flying out on Tuesday so all getting very exciting! 

Tony - thanks for that - please do let me know when you're all set to receive questions!

Lesleyj fingers crossed for some good news for you!

Pen
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Pen

I just wanted to wish you all the best for your trip out to Spain. Thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes       

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thanks Helen! I could use some bubbles for luck if anyone fancies blowing me a couple xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

pen

just blown u to a lucky 77  

lots of luck

Emxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thanks so much Em!

Penxx


----------



## safarigirl

Lots of luck pen - you now on lucky 88!!!!


----------



## larkles

Hi Pen

Wonderful news, so exciting, wishing you the best of luck 

Have updated your bubbles to 777-7's being my lucky number  

Larkles
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Aw shucks you guys   

Started the day on 55 and am now up to 777, how lucky do I feel  

Just had an email from Ruth to say donor's second scan was fine and we are looking at EC on Wednesday as planned!

Thank you so much for all your kindness and good wishes, am starting to feel really excited now! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend, I need to go pack now as I am heading over to Gatwick tomorrow as we have a ridiculously early flight on Tuesday.  Am taking my laptop with me so will keep you posted on our progress. Can't wait to see some sunshine too!  

Thanks again, you have all been just fantastic - special thanks to Larkles, Heffalump and SafariGirl


----------



## crusoe

Penelope Positive - just dropping buy to wish you lots of luck. Good news that everything is going to plan - keep us posted!
Enjoy the sunshine - I just read Barcelona is 68 degrees today so Marbella must be really lovely!!

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Penelope Positive - the very best of luck for EC and ET next week. I hope that you get to relax in some lovely sunshine too!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Best of luck PennyP!

Hope all goes swimmingly for you and you have a smooth trip.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Pen just wanted to wish you all the best for next week.  We'll all be thinking of you       Don't forget to pack your sunglasses!

AlmaMay -  for Tuesday ... here's hoping for a BFP   

Bluebell too - how's the knicker knockering going?   All the best for Thursday   

Bonnie - hope the news is good for you.  Hope to see you back soon x

Meerkat xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girls,

I emailed Bonnie to see how she is and asked if it was OK to report back to you all.  It was her DDs birthday this weekend and her DP has been over and it sounds hectic. 

The good news is her HCG was 234 on day 23.  She had added Pregnyl to the progesterone and estrogen she's taking and here are her results:

day 12 pt = 7

day 15 = 12

day 19=49  ( minus about 10 now for each test due to the pregnyl injections)

day 21=75

day 23=234

As for me I started testing early with a super early HPT (because I'm at work all this week and needed some time to get my head around things if it wasn't going to be positive.  Can't cry in my office) and got a BFN.    I hope it changes but I'm not counting on it.  

x,
Almamay


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Oh AlmaMay - let's hope that you were testing too early. please don't lose hope fingers crossed     

Great to hear Bonnie's news, that's really amazing!

Meerkat x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Almamay - sorry to hear that, it really sucks, but I did read of another woman that got a BFN on a HPT and then went on to get a positive Beta, so really, really hope that this is the case for you too! Sending you      

Thanks for letting us know about Bonnie. So pleased to hear that it is looking good, fingers crossed.

Bluebell - how is it going? Hope that you are keeping sane during the 2ww and sending you tons of     for Thursday.

Jules
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Almamay thinking of you today for your blood tests - hoping the blood test will come up positive for you

Bonnie, thats good news regarding your hcg, it is climbing and doubling!!!!!!!!!!  HOpe your weekend went okay, DD had a good birthday and you got to spend some time with your DP.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
AlmaMay- thanks for keeping us updated on Bonnie, great news for her.   Sorry to hear your hpt was negative but like you say it's super early. Here's hoping the beta's different and you don't need to be worrying about crying at work.  All the best, chuck.    

Hi Bluebell- here's an extra special 2ww hug for you and anyone else on the 2ww.      

Off for my scan at lunchtime, see if my lining has shrunk at all.   
Hugs to everyone
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Alma May - Thinking of you honey - I saw from your diary that you did another pee stick this morning and got a bfn. I really hope that the result is gonna change for you with the  blood test.       

Bonnie - great news that those betas are doubling. Hang on in there honey   

Bluebell - I hope the 2ww is not passing too slowly

love to everyone

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Wow, Bonnie, so pleased about your HCG levels.  Will be thinking of you loads and let's keep 'em rising eh ??!!

Radnorgirl, good news that your bleeding hasn't been much and that you'll not long be into the 2nd trimester !

Giggles, can you give us much detail about yer dummy runny ?  Not sure why you'd be wanting your lining to be thinner ?    Been rubbing yer [email protected] on a rock (what I typed looks looks more like cack on a rock !) to help me through 2WW !  Thanks for your hugs.

Alma-may, really hoping that a later pee stick says something very different for you.  Will be keeping everything crossed for you. The 2WW is such a bu*ger isn't it !?  Big hugs.

Crusoe and AJ, how are you getting on ?  Have been wondering how things are progressing for the lovely 'couple' !

Bel, extra special big hugs for yoooooooooooooou !

...and also for my lovely chum RSmum.

As for me, getting pretty nervous now as only 3 more sleeps until test day ! Tried to distract ourselves over the weekend by doing nice things.  There is a snowdrop fesitival here in Scotland so went to a country house estate with loads of snowdrops, but, let's face it gals, snowdrops are so pretty, but not that much of a distraction.  My mind kept wandering and I kept sneaking behind bushes and trees for a quick knicker-knocker check. If anyone saw me they must have thought I was some dodgy pervert ! Feeling pretty rollercoastery at the mo.  It's amazing isn't it, the difference between what a BFP is and BFN, and what it means for your life.  It's the enormity of it that scares me, and the bizarreness of how the process of going for a wee on a stick is part of such an important thing !  It doesn't seem any less frightening even though this is my 7th cycle. I'll be doing my pee stick on Thursday morning and then go for blood test in the pm.  Will let you know how I get on !  Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllppp !!!  

Bluebell xxxxxx
PS Sorry for the mainly me post.


----------



## crusoe

Bluebell - don't ever apologise for a "mainly me post" - your posts always make me laugh out loud. My colleagues are wondering why I have been sat here sniggering - but it's all down to the thought of you diving behind trees knicker/knocker checking!!!
I think you sum up feelings that most of us have very well i.e.that vast difference between a bfn and a bfp. It's so all or nothing with nothing in between. With a bfn you can't even feel you have made any progress in the right direction and that is what I find so hard!!

3 more sleeps and you will know Bluebell - and we are all rooting for you!

Bonnie - good news you can post again and great that your beta is definately moving in the right direction now.

GG - I am still stroking your [email protected]~k too. Hope your scan goes ok!

AlmaMay - so sorry to hear your news. I hope it was just too early to test and things will change over the next couple of days. There is still lots of hope so hang on in there!


I can't speak for the lovely AJ but I have a lining scan tomorrow and hopefully we are off to Spain at the weekend. I'm hoping it won't be until at least Sunday as we have booked to go to Crufts on saturday as Berties sister and father are showing and we don't want to miss them!!
This week I am shopping for orange knickers re: AJ's advice and hoping they will bring me some luck this cycle. Feeling very, very nervous this time!!

Love and luck to everyone - especially Bel and AJ - Where are you girls?
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe ... orange knickers .. have I missed something ?  I could have done with combat knickers at the w/e to be a bit more elusive !  OMG Crusoe it's so soon for you ! I am so pleased for you that you are going again so quickly.  Thanks so much for your kind words too.  Hope you scans go well and you have a nice juicy fat lining. 

Loads of love to you,
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

Just to clarify and put an end to it all! 

Can everyone please read and take note of the FF purple banner at the bottom of the page
This is to secure that FF remains open and online for the benefit of all our members.

many thanks 
suzie x


----------



## brownowl23

Bonnie

Lovely to see you posting again. I was going to email you tonight as I am working on my works pc and cant email from here. 

Hope your betas continue to go up and it was just a slow starter.

I hope your OK, and if there is anytime you need someone for a ahoulder to cry on or a listening ear I am here.

Chris


----------



## brownowl23

Olive(Suzie) said:


> Just to clarify and put an end to it all!
> Can everyone please read and take note of the FF purple banner at the bottom of the page
> This is to secure that FF remains open and online for the benefit of all our members.
> 
> many thanks
> suzie x


Olive has that just gone on as Ive been totally blind to it if it hasnt. Thinking I have worse preggy brain than I though


----------



## three_stars

Oh Lesley!! Just got this far in the posts! I am so sorry to hear this news. Let's hope for the best that your will be the good ones this time and out turns out well!

Much Love,

Bonnie



Lesleyj said:


> Update on my progress so far is that the clinic collected only two good eggs from me today, and we had to can the blood type matched donor as her eggs turned out to be bad quality. Had worried about something like this happening, and the clinic were running a backup donor too just in case (but no chance of matching my O neg), so I will get told about her collection results later - hopefully it couldn't be two baddies in a row could it?
> Lots of love to all the girlies on this thread, Lesleyj


----------



## **Tashja**

brownowl23 said:


> Olive(Suzie) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify and put an end to it all!
> Can everyone please read and take note of the FF purple banner at the bottom of the page
> This is to secure that FF remains open and online for the benefit of all our members.
> 
> many thanks
> suzie x
> 
> 
> 
> Olive has that just gone on as Ive been totally blind to it if it hasnt. Thinking I have worse preggy brain than I though
Click to expand...

Don't worry hun

The banner has only gone on in the last couple of days.

T xx


----------



## brownowl23

Ahh thanks Tasha. Ive not been on much in the last couple of days, so thats explains why I havent seen it. I asked for Tony to put one and I thought I had chekced thouroughly there wasnt one then. Thought for a min I awas going mad 

Chris


----------



## **Tashja**

Tony likes to make people think they are going mad   

Good idea of yours as well hun 

T xx


----------



## three_stars

OK ladies,
I have finally managed to read through all your posts over the last few days and crying like a baby  .... well until I read Blubells's post. Please tell me you were having us on?? Did you really dash behind bushes to check your knickers  

*LesleyJ, Lesly Hola, Chris, ALmaMay,Giggly,Safarigirl,Blubell, Crusoe, Pen, Jules, Schmoo, Misty C, Helen,* HOpe I did not miss anyone...

You ladies are some truly special people and I really cherish your friendship and appreciate your support more then you can ever know. Thanks again ladies and I hope I can always be here for all of you when you need support as well.

Much Love and good wishes to those of you on 2ww or about to have tx!!

bonnie


----------



## bluebell

Welcome back Bonnie !!

We missed you !

Yes, I did knicker knocker check endlessly on Sat. As I have just told Bel, I might as well have had my knickers round my ankles as I was constantly checking ! Also holding knickers up to window in public toilets !! (for better light for examination *not* because I am an exhibitionist before you all think that !) ...anyone else done that ?!!! Wasn't so bad yesterday or today.

Love Bluebell xx


----------



## casey

Hi girls

Bonnie - only just noticed what has been happening for you over the last few days. I am also very glad that you are back amongst friends, you have always been very helpful and knowledgable and i am happy that it all worked out for you. - and hope your Betas keep climbing - keeping everything XXXX for you

bluebell - there's only conclusion - you are one crazy lady - but everyone loves you for it  = 3 sleeps to go xxx

Alma - so sorry to hear your news - have been reading your diary and really hope the betas bring you better news 

hi to everyone else
love caseyxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh Bluebell! I've held notes of money up to the light but never my KNICKERS!   
That's given me a major laugh out loud moment! You loon! Hope by laughing about all this you can relieve the worst symptom of the 2ww- going totally nuts! Oops, looks like you didn't manage that one...  Knicker-knockering is definitely a phrase that I think will stick round here... As for not being an exhibitionist, do we believe her, girls? 

Bless you for asking about my lining- it's being monitored but was 6.5mm on day 3 which I think is too thick at the start of the month, at least for ivf purposes. I'm told it should be 2-4mm by someone on the peer support board. Today on day 7 it was 7mm, as I've been finishing my bleed it hasn't grown much. I think the nurse said last time that since I was in the middle of my bleed maybe there was more to come away. The nurse monitoring me is frustratingly unable to tell me anything about the significance of the lining being so thick (not her fault) and it won't be until I see the consultant again in 10 days that I'll get any info. Until then I've convinced myself my body doesn't absorb progesterone in HRT v.well and I need loads to make me bleed, as the only heavy bleeds I have are after ivf cycles. Also when I had Gestone injections on the last cycle I had a blood test a week after ET to check my progesterone levels and the result was only 11 where it should have been in the 60s. Does anyone know what thickness the lining should be for a baseline scan?

Can't wait to be told ok, you're ready to try again and just get on with using our frosties but I'd rather know we had all our problems sorted out. Just getting impatient really!

AlmaMay- here's hoping the beta tells a different story.    We only want a little blue line...It's not much to ask, is it? 

Bonnie- so glad to see you back, and also that things are moving in the right direction. Sorry you had a rough time with dp/ex-dp but hope dd's birthday party was fun. I'm sure you'll have made it fun for her however you were feeling. xxx If you speak to the lovely Penny say hi from me, I've been trying to contact her by email for a week with no response- v.unlike her so i think there's a technical problem. I'll try to call instead. Do you know how Vindo is doing?

Crusoe- hope you enjoy Crufts, but leave early as the traffic is always bedlam on Crufts weekends. We've been twice to the Homebuilding and Renovating show which is on at the same time and it's always mental traffic. Take a flask and a sarnie! Bet you'll have a fab time and it'll be especially lovely knowing some of the dogs there. Not long until you go to IM again, here's hoping, babes.    I'm not surprised you're nervous about going, you wouldn't be human if you weren't. We're all here to collect your whinges and keep them for you, anytime.  I reckon I'll never be allowed to change my avatar as everyone seems to stroke it! 

Hi Casey! Lovely to see you still posting, you must be well along the adoption path by now. 

Ok, enough gossiping, need to go do some jobs. 
Love to *everyone*
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Thanks for all your sweet messages girls.  Things not looking good for me as I started bleeding this evening, and have AF type pain.  OK, I bled last time, but not this early.  I have a feeling it's all over for me this time.  

I'll let you all know.  

Love to everyone else,
A very sad Bluebell xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - good to see you back on the boards! Missed you! Sending you     for your little beanie fighter!

Giggly - I got into chat just now, but nobody there in Abroadies, Billy No Mates, that was me! 

Sorry, I can't answer your question on your lining, but I am sure that some knowledgeable person will be able to advise.

Bluebell - you made me   with your knickering and knockering!   Best of luck for testing hun!    

Almamay - sending you tonnes of    

AJ - how are you hun? Hope that you are doing OK. 

Cruseo - hope that you had a great day at Crufts!

Casey - how are your plans progressing? Well I hope! 

Schmoo - hope that your plans are going well.

Penelope - looking forward to good news for you on Wednesday, hoping for a bumper crop for you!

Big hello to LesleyJ, Lesly Hola, Chris, RSMUM, Safarigirl, Misty C, Helen, just know that I have missed people - Sorry!

Jules
xxx


Bluebell, just read your post, really, really hoping that it is just implantation bleeding, keeping everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## three_stars

Hang in there Bluebell!  Really crossing my fingers for you that it turns out not to be AF.  Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## safarigirl

Bluebell, i know how anxious you must be feeling, but it could be anything - try and rest as much as possible.  
I know acupuncture is meant to help alot with bleeding, so if you know an acupuncturist (??) perhaps phone them for an appt. (Or i can im you the name of the person AJ and i go to)
Anyway sending you big hugs and thinking of you ......


----------



## RSMUM

Bluebell sweetheart - thinking of you and, well, sending you all the positive vibes in the world hun.


----------



## longbaygirl

Welcome back Bonnie


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell,
I'm so sorry you're feeling low, but don't give up yet, little donkey.   You bled before with Ria, didn't you? Ever the optimist but got everything crossed for you. xxxx
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## larkles

Bluebell

You are in my thoughts & prayers   

Larkles
xx


----------



## Marina

Bluebell

Hang in there sweetie its doesnt mean its all over and you musnt get like that chin up and all the best for a BFP lots of     energy coming your way.

Love and Hugs

marina


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just popping in to say 

I just wanted to send my love and best wishes to Almamay and Bluebell

I am so rooting for you both

Love Emxx


----------



## crusoe

Bluebell - just read your post - I hope the bleeding has stopped now and fingers crossed it was just implantation.
I always hold you up as the "Queen of bleeding" as you had such a terrible time with lovely Ria but everything worked out just fine. You must know better than anyone that bleeding doesn't necessarily mean anything bad at all. Only 2 more sleeps and you will know!!
Thinking of you lots and loads of positive thoughts coming your way!

I have just had a lining scan - 7.8mm on day 8 with the triple layer clearly visible. This is my lowest result ever at this point but actually I am quite pleased with it. Last time I was 11mm on day 8 and did wonder if things were getting a bit too thick! Something needs to be different to previous cycles so perhaps a slightly thinner lining will do the trick.

Got to go to work now!!!! What a pain!!!

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Great news about your lining Crusoe - sounds perfect!


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, that sound like a perfect lining, and easily thick enough.  IVI's minimum, for example, is 6mm, and here in Scotland it is 7mm, so it is perfect !  Really hoping hard for you this time as always.

Bonnie, how's things with you.  Any more Beta results for us ?

Well, bleeding still going on this morning, but hasn't turned into a major Niagara Falls, so I'm kind of in limbo ... it could wither be AF being held off by the drugs, or implantation bleeding.  I know I bled beofre, but my pregnancy bleeding was all from about week 6 onwards, not this early.  I had a tiny bit of what I presume is implantation spotting but nowhere near as much as last night.  Well see.  I'm going to hold off with the pee sticks until my test day as personally I never like to test early.  In the meantime the knicker knockering will continue and will move on to new heights, ie 'extreme knicker knockering' as opposed to extreme ironing. I feel really jittery today ... terrified every time I go to the loo, but, as you say lovely Crusoe, only 2 sleeps to go.

Thanks all so much for your lovely words and IMs. It helps so much.

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe great news on your lining, sounds perfect to me ... are you flying to spain this weekend?  Will be thinking of you and as you know sending out as many sticky vibes and good energy as possible.  I know what you mean about "wanting something different" on a cycle.  On my last cycle at Ceram i decided to instigate a few new things!  Some of them were based on "science" e.g. scoffing pineapple and brazil nuts; the popping of a valuim on the day of ET was by far the most memorabale change, and then the other changes were on my own creation.  I decided that as i was "asking (errr begging) the universe for a child, i would give something back - so I decided that every busker i saw i would give money to, and that way keep up the give and take!  I still do even now, throw some coins at our local buskers, and i point my belly at the busker and murmur to my little nush inside, this is for you!  I also found my DH had gone to some little shop in our neighbourhood prior to us leaving for ceram, and had a "consultation" with the owner about how to remove any "bad luck" (!!!!!!!!!!!!!) - he had bought a potion which he used to burn in the house!!!!!!!!!  I found it the other day, so let me know the day you going and  i will burn some for you!!!!

Fingers crossed for you ....


----------



## crusoe

Safarigirl - thanks for your kind words.
I do sort of believe in this karma thing and am giving it a try this time. It occured to me that on my "Successful cycle" at ceram I made a big point of asking Dr Benito to personally thank my donor on my behalf for her wonderful gift to me. On subsequent cycles I have always been grateful to my lovely donors but never asked the clinic to pass it on - so this time I have! Perhaps that will spread some good karma and some might come right back at me!!

Did anyone hear the news story the other week about how there is a Japanese craze for toilet cleaning?  A clean toilet is supposed to bring you good luck. I am reserving judgement but I have noticed my DH has cleaned the toilet twice in a week so he obviously thinks it worth a go!!

Thanks all of you for your support. Sometimes I think I might be flogging a dead horse with all this treatment but your support spurs me on. I have been pregnant ... I can get pregnant again ... I have been pregnant ... I can get pregnant again ... I have been pregnant ... I can get pregnant again ... I have been pregnant ... I can get pregnant again ... I have been pregnant ... I can get pregnant again ... AND I WILL - it's just when!!!

Still sending you positive vibes Bluebell - can't you feel them coming at you?

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe


----------



## poopy

hi girls hope everyone is ok  .
i've just got back from the hospital with dh having our bloods done to find out what blood groups we are as we off to marbella on sunday for our appointment at ceram on weds finally good be be moving on with our new start with DE.

we have an appointment with our consultant here tommorrow so he can fill the proforma in feel like things can then get moving after such a dissapointment last week when ec was cancalled.
if it wasn't for all the help and support of everyone on ff i'm sure i would be in a horrible depressed state at the moment.so now we can move on and actually i feel more positive about using a donor than my own eggs.
good luck crusoe with this cycle so are you heading to spain aswell in the next couple of days?
i'm sure i'll get to know you all soon it's quite hard changing boards when you've been there for 3 years.
all i can say is good luck to everyone here and we all deserve lots of luck for the future.
love poopy.x


----------



## safarigirl

Poopy it is hard changing boards, but you are going to feel right at home here real soon... trust me!!!!  It is a decision (sometimes difficult sometimes not) to go the donor route, but you will feel well supported here, and know that you are not alone and that so many others are taking this route as well.  I am not sure i could have done it had i not known so many fabulous people here who made me feel part of a group.  You will be in marbella soon, and i am sure once you have met ruth, dr B etc you will feel really excited about your treatment.

Crusoe when you off to spain, i'm going to be burning the good karma essence for you, and i did pop some bleach on my toilet this morning before leaving for work.  I'm going keep doing it saying this is for crusoe this is for crusoe!!!!!!


----------



## hola69

Hey everyone  

Bluebell am so hoping it was implantation belleding sweets..have everything crossed for you..xxx

Bonnie..what a rollercoaster hun, really feel for you..it has to be good though doesnt it?? If your reading still keeps going up...Im rroting so much for you and hoping that this is the BFP you so deserve..xxx

Poopy just wanted to wish you lots of love and luck for your treatment xxx

Crusoe- good luck sweets and your lining so fabaroony..thinking of you, all the best xxx

Rsmum/debs..left my phone on my desk at work last night..have severe dippy memory loss at the moment    . I forgot my food shopping too and lost my phone book..so sorry I didnt get back to you till today..hope youre ok xxxx

Hi to Marina, larkles, giggly, ms Minerva, safari, heffalump, casey and brownnow and everyone who Ive NOT intentionally missed,

Hugs

L xxx


----------



## larkles

Poopy

Best of luck for your appnt with Ruth as Safarigirl said when you have met Ruth and Dr B. you will feel excited, she is a lovely lady and very easy to get on with

I'm getting excited at the prospect that one morning I will have an email in my inbox from Ruth saying its all systems go-am starting to get a bit impatient   

Hi Bonnie, hope your hcg continues to go up

Hi to everyone else, just a quick note as still at work

Larkles
xx


----------



## crusoe

Just a quickie from me.
Safarigirl could you start burning that karma essence please? IM phoned at 4pm, our lovely donor had her egg collection TODAY and transfer is Thursday so we are off to Spain tomorrow. I have had to do 3 days of work in 1.5 hours and beg for the time off and tonight is a mad panic of flight and hotel booking, packing and sorting out dog sitters but it's all going to be worth it I hope!!

Love to everyone - especially Bonnie and Bluebell.   

Crusoe  

xx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe .... Karma/goodluck essence starting to burn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good luck with your flight, and ET on Thursday in my thoughts and will think of you through the mists of essence (dont worry lovely ladies i have plenty of it for everyone who wants!)


----------



## schmoo73

Good luck Crusoe, hope everything goes well for you hun.



Schmoo x

Sent you 77 bubbles for good luck!


----------



## Grumpygirl

OMG Crusoe! Bang goes Crufts! You'll have to record it on the telly instead and watch it on your 2ww!   Hope bringing things forward hasn't thrown you into too much of a spin, but at least you won't have had to worry too much in advance about things, ie it'll be over before you know it. 

Hope everything goes brilliantly for you and you get the result you really really really deserve!

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Tea63

Hi

Have been following you all for a while - but mostly posted on the Invimed Thread. Love the girls on the Invimed thread, but there are a few more laughs on this one  Had a good laugh with the image of Bluebell knicker knockering behind the trees  - now just want to hear some good news on Thursday from you 
Good luck to Poopy and Crusoe next week - read the article about the japanese cleaning toilets for good luck - should maybe try the same - maybe it makes the cleaning easier if you can think of it as doing it for good luck and not a chore 
Bonnie - good to see you are activ on all boards again  - it is a bit of a hell you are going through right now. When I had the blighted ovums last year my numbers didn't double - not saying it is the same for you !! - but I found a lot of help on www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com -there is a lot of women there with low numbers and not rising going on to healthy pregnancies - reading that board made things a lot easier for me to make a decision about things - like maybe the doctors were wrong and they were not blighted ovums, so did not accept a d&c, but waited to miscarriage myself. There is maybe nothing new there for you (you probably know everything  ) but it is nice to read about people going through the same.
Anyone heard from Almamay ?

Hello to everyone else - hope it is ok that I join you 

Tea
Tea

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## poopy

hi girls,
just want to wish crusoe lots of luck with et,and thanks to everyone else for there good luck wishes.welcome tea nice to have a newbie aswell as myself.
love poopy.x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just wanted to wish Crusoe all the very best for your treatment in Spain  

Bluebell - thinking of you and sending you all the positive vibes I can    

Bonnie - sending positive vibes to your little beanie fighter    

Almamay - thinking of you, really hoping that the evil HPT   was wrong, wrong, wrong!

Safarigirl - yes, Karma, well....what goes around comes around and all that! Off to clean my toilet.... 

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## larkles

Crusoe-  for your et   

Larkles
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just been thinking about all this toilet cleaning going on in the run-up to tx, and I wondered if that meant we also have to take billions of photos, have crazy hairdos and wear really trendy clothes? Hope this isn't too stereotypical (!) Reckon I'll try anything but please don't make me eat sushi..   

Welcome to Larkles and Tea, always nice to have some newbies along. May your stay be short and sweet, and please God can I graduate to bumps and babies at some point please?!!   Not to mention all of you lot!

Hugs to Bluebell, hope your bleeding is implantation bleeding, sweetie. Hi to everyone else, and hello to my mate Bel . xxx
Crusoe- hope the packing's all done by now! Exciting... 
Radnorgirl- how's the vomming? Hope it eases soon hun.  
Mrs Minerva- hope the sore throat didn't turn into anything more nasty. Maybe you need some vits? I swear by home made smoothies, can give you some nice recipes if you like. 
B123- here's hoping your numbers rise and rise.    

Right, need some sleep, up at 6am tomorrow.  
Love to everyone,
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a real quickie to wish the lovely Crusoe all the best !!
Thanks for all your support the last few days. 
Enjoy Barcelona but hands off my toy boy waiter ! 

More tomorrow to everyone else !
Been to the theatre tonight to try to distract oursleves.
Bluebellxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning ladies,

Well here we are in lovely Marbella , hotel is beautiful and we have lots of rooms to relax and get ready.  Thank you to all of you who sent us messages of good luck, we are so excited now it at last feels like this is all real! We are off to Ceram at 1pm for EC so will update you later with news on our ‘crop’ here’s hoping for a bumper harvest!  

Crusoe – how exciting for you, I so have my fingers crossed for you this time around. It must have thrown you into a bit of a panic having to bring things forward and jump so quickly onto a plane, still at least it gives you less time to think and potentially stress about everything. The very very best of luck to you, I will have everything crossed for you tomorrow! 

Safari and Bonnie – We had already decided to buy a card for our donor but were not sure if Ceram would allow us to give it to her so it was really timely to read your posts and hear your thoughts. I guess we shouldn’t sign it but at least it gives us a chance to say how grateful we are for her gift to us. Irrespective of the money we are giving her, I think these people are truly amazing for going through this to help others. I don’t know if I would do it myself and am totally amazed by how all of our donors can be so selfless, the least we can do is to say a ‘personal’ thank you to them.

Poopy – good luck with your visit to Ceram, Ruth is wonderful and will make you feel so well looked after.

More news later hopefully, love and hugs to you all.
Pen
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Just wanted to wish Crusoe and Penelope loads and loads of luck.

B123 -     - here's to your numbers continuing to rise honey

Bluebell - sending you loads of positive vibes     

May March be a really lucky month - full of loads of bfps for the abroadies crew!!!

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Off work today as I've lost my voice - no good if you're a teacher!  However, it has given me time to come online and actually post on here.

Crusoe & Penelope - wishing you tons and tons of luck in Spain for ET/EC.    

Bonnie - so pleased you're back on the board.  Hope your levels have shot up by Friday.     

Bluebell - hope the bleeding is implantation bleeding.  I really think it is sweetie, only one more sleep to go!  Sending you masses of positive vibes    
Thanks for the comment about frozen sperm before, those milky ice lollies come to mind, don't know why!!    Don't think there is any danger of DH actually producing frozen sperm, he's a woos (Sp?) when it comes to the cold, we have countless battles about him taking warm/hot baths!!  Think we will have to do end of July anyway and if he has to produce sperm earlier, we'll just have to use   .
Good luck again hun for a BFP tomorrow.  

Poopy - good luck with the consultation today.  This board really helped me get used to the idea of donor eggs, glad it's done the same for you.  

Tea - welcome to the thread!  

Hi to everyone else, hope everybody's well.
Love 
mini-me xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Mini-me ... sooooo good to hear from you.  I know you are a very busy woman, but I miss you on here !! Hope DH isn't asked to produce frozen sperm as it might be too painful !   Love the pictures !  Hope you'll have a visit to Bonnie Scot soon and we can meet up !

Bonnie ... hope things are improving for you all the time.

Alma May, hoping things are OK for you too.  Been thinking of you.  

Welcome to any newbies from me too, including Tea, and also Poopy, who I know has been around for a while but I haven't said a proper hello to yet !

Thanks everyone for your good wishes for my test tomorrow. Bought our pee sticks in Tesco last night, as the old one was out of date . Have hidden it away so I'm not tempted to test today.  Still bleeding so not feeling too optimistic, but still feeling hopeful and trying my best to be positive.

Pen, looking forward to hearing about hopefully a bumper crop of eggies. Very envious of you in Spain at the moment, although it is a lovely sunny day here with snow on the hills and birdies-a-singing !

Crusoe, hope you can find an internet cafe, and hope all goes well for you.  I felt your lovely positive vibes the other day ... thank yooooooooooooou !

AJ, not heard from you much lately.  Hope you are doing loads of fulfilling and interesting things as usual. 

Extra big hugs to Bel.

Love to everyone else too ! .... RSMUM, Miss Minerva, Meercat, Schmoo, Casey, Radnordgirl, Larkles, Safarigirl etc etc etc etc.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## nats210

Just a quickie

Wishing Crusoe & Penelope the very best I will be thinking of you both.

Bonnie Praying your numbers move up.

Bluebell fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Love to all
nats
x


----------



## janeup

Lots of positive vibes to crusoe and penelope!                    
Bonnie - really hope you are okay (and your dd!) and your numbers are going up and up! 
Bluebell - big sticky vibes to you too and your results tomorrow.
lots of love to all the abroadies.  
jane


----------



## poopy

hi girls,
well just got back from seeing my consultant and hes done all the paper work for ceram.
we also found out what are blood groups are mine is A+ and dh is O- does anyone know what that means for the waiting list
getting excited now as things are moving on and my consultant thinks we have a good chance of sucess with a donor as i have no other problems except no eggs  .
crusoe hope your ok for et tommorrow and hows the weather?as i be there soon aswell.
bluebell good luck for tommorrow hun   .
good luck to everyone else aswell got to go and to tea now i'll pop back later.
love poopy.x


----------



## RSMUM

BLOOBELL!!!!!! ABSOLUTELY the VERY best of luck hun!!!!         

Thinking of you..

D X


----------



## Izzy x

Bluebell, keeping everything crossed for you tonight (much to Dh 's disappointment! ).  I'll send you some lucky bubbles! Good to see that you are staying positive and keeping yourself nice and busy. Sounds like you have loads of things to do up there in Scotland.....and i thought it was all sheep and midges (and sexy men!). 

Crusoe. hope the ET is good. Hope you are resting up before your return to the floods here at home.  


Mini me, think i've missed something with the frozen sperm but i'll ask dh about it later! Hope your voice gets better but it is nice that you've got some time off. Another great thing about these threads....lack of a voice doesn't stop you chatting. 

Giggly, great talking to you in the chatroom the other night. its very strange chatting in those rooms. I can't type quickly enough and end up replying about 5 minutes too late! i still type with 2 fingers. and Dh always takes the micky! 
Some people would call it harassment! 

Hello to anyone else that knows me! 
Goodluck once again Bluebell.

Izzy xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Bluebell lots and lots and lots of luck for tomorrow!!!!!!

Penelope hope ET went well today and that you got some beautiful embies on board

Bonnie thinking of you and hope that beta keeps going up and up and up

big hello to everyone else


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya, just popping in to wish Bluebell all the very best for testing tomorrow. Here's hoping, babes. xxx                                               

Lots of love and hugs to you,
Giggly
xx


----------



## roze

Best of luck Bluebell,

roze xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Bluebell 

wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow sweetie

Love Emxx


----------



## Bel

Bluebelle,

Thinking of you this morning and wishing you all the luck in the world!!

Lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

Bluebell

Thinking of you this morning too    

Am on the edge of my seat   I am never properly awake at this time of day but am wide awake for you this morning 

Love
Jennifer xx


----------



## bluebell

B F P !!!!!!!

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Fantastic news Bluebell!!

        

Let this be the beginning of a run of good luck and BFPs on the abroadies thread!!!

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## RSMUM




----------



## Misty C

Woohooo Bluebell, WONDERFUL news!!   

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Bel

Wahooooooooooooooooooooooo!!

GREAT NEWS BLUEBELLE......OVER THE MOON FOR YOU!!

LOTS OF LOVE,

BEL,XXXXXXX


----------



## Martha Moo

Bluebell

many many congratulations my sweet

I am so happy for you dh and ria

Love Emxx


----------



## casey

YiiiiiippppEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bluebell ! and dh - so so so happy for you both and for little Ria          
love caseyxxxxxx


----------



## Tea63

And a big congratulations from "down under"  

Tea


----------



## janeup

Bluebell!!!!         
Jane


----------



## larkles

Fantastic news-well done Bluebell  

    

Larkles
x


----------



## safarigirl

Excellent news Bluebell!!!!!!!!  Lots of love and hugs


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Bluebell that's fantastic news well done!!!!!!!     

News from us is mixed. We got 6 eggs from our donor and have just heard that we now have 3 embies from the 6. Not as many as we would have hoped for and they had to ICSI them all but we only need one fantastic one to give us a chance.  

Booked in for ET tomorrow at midday so hopefully all will go well.

For now all we can do is wait and cheer our little embies on hoping that they develop well in the next 24 hours!!  Fingers and everything else crossed ladies!!!! will let you know tomorrow how things go.

Pen 
xxx


----------



## poopy

well done bluebell    .
and all the best to pen good luck.
love poopy.xx


----------



## Newday

Fantastic news Bluebell

Well Done

Love Dawn


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Pen - We only got 6 eggs too, only 3 fertilised and only 2 made it to transfer day.  Those 2 are still doing great   As you say, it does only take 1 to make a BFP though   Best of Luck xx xx

Hi Dawn - Think of you often, hope you are ok xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Bluebell have said it already but   
I did have a good feeling for you 
so pleased for you

Pen wishing you lots of love luck and        for ET tomorrow

It does only take one and i pray that you get as much success as Jennifer  

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Jennifer, thank you so much for your post, that has really helped lift our spirits as we are sat here feeling a bit down about it. Your success is going to be our inspiration for the day now!

Em - thanks for your note too, we really appreciate it and are sending our thoughts and prayers to our little embies

Penxx


----------



## bluebell

Pen as Jen says, it only takes one . When I was having IVF with my own eggs here in the UK, I heard of people with only one follicle, then one embie, and pregnancy after that !  I know it is hard as any little setback can feel like a mountain, but you have 2 to put in and 1 to spare.  Good luck for ET.

Thank you so much everyone for your lovely words.  I'm still reeling, and feeling a bit guilty about moaning to you all about the bleeding.

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## three_stars

Blubell!!! Best news of the day by far!!!!  COngratulations!  So VERY VERY Happy for you. YOu must really feel like celebrating.   

Can I ask if that was from a beta or a HPT?  Curious what your numbers were.  Are you still having bleeding?  So am I so I am hoping it does not mean anything.

Pen- Hoping it all works out perfectly for you.  Good luck and wishes -sending them your way!

b123


----------



## mini-me

Bluebell - fantastic news!     
I had a hunch you'd get a BFP, but didn't want to jinx it by saying it earlier!

Don't you feel guilty about the bleeding - we're here to support you girl!

Izzy - good to hear from you again, hope all is well.

Love to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell, I knew it! Don't ask me how, but well done you!!!!!!

Hugs and hugs and more hugs- brilliant news!            

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Well done Bluebell that's fab news     you must be delighted.

Pen - all the best hun for ET tomorrow     sending lovely growing vibes for your embies  

Meerkat xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell, huge congratulations on your BFP!   So very pleased for you hun, you must be on  

You are an inspiration to anyone else who gets bleeding in the 2ww!

Hope that the next 9 months go super smoothly for you!

          

Jules
xxx

PS I just love using those happy smilies!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - it was lovely to finally chat to you and Radnorgirl in Chat. Big "hello" to Spaykay and Coconutkym too!

Penelope - my only ever BFP was with the lowest number of eggs that I ever produced, 10 eggs, 8 fertilised, 5 made it to day three, transferred three (this was in the good old days before the HFEA limited it to only two embies for under 40) resulted in DD. No frosties.

Sending you     for ET tomorrow.

Bonnie - thinking of you and your DD and sending you    . Sorry that you are not getting the support that you need from DP   

Love to all, I should really go back to bed, as sore throat has hatched big time into tonsillitis AND a chest infection, whoopy doo! Never one to do things by halves 

Jules
PS Giggly - yes, I think I could do with the smoothie recipes, at the mo I am eating a lot of my DD ice lollies!


----------



## safarigirl

Penelope - i also had 6 eggs, I had two put back (no frosties) and have one now doing very well!!!!!  Its not the numbers, ceram will choose you a beautiful embie or two to put back, its quality!!!!  

Bluebell, of course you would anxious with bleeding, but what an inspriation to everyone else who might bleed and think that it is all over .... it shows that you can never never tell if you will get a bfp or not, nothing set in stone, and i know you were feeling like it hadnt worked, so once again it really just shows that every two week can be different.

Bonnie still thinking of you and hoping for good numbers 

Crusoe, hope your transfer went well, sending you lots of sticky lucky incense filled vibes!


----------



## three_stars

Jules- sorry to hear you are ill.  Just off now to take DD to the ORL ( do you call them that in english or ENT?)  to have her check up after the tonsillectomy.  I am sure all is good now but have to have him have a look.    You are likely going to need some antibitotics- don't suffer through it.  Can't imagine the coughing and throat pain at the same time!!  Take care of yourself.

bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Thank you for your good wishes bonnie, yes, I have been to the docs and I am now on antibiotics, you are right, it is not a lot of fun coughing with such a sore throat. I do hope that your DD gets the all clear from the ENT .

Jules
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello lovelies,

Just wanted to thank you all for your lovely wishes.

Bonnie, no my BFP was from a home kit.  I'm still waiting for the hCG result.  I am still bleeding but only spotting now, and old brown stuff (sorry, tmi !).  I'm still nervous every time I go to the loo though, after last time.  Howabout you ?  Whats' happening for you now ?

Jules, hope you get plenty of pampering with your illness.  Make sure you get looked after and hope you bounce back soon.

Crusoe, dying to know how you are getting on !

Giggles, any news on the lining .. is it nice and juicy and thick, but not too thick ?  When's your next scan and what's the next move ?

AJ, where aaaarrrrre you ?  Missing your wonderful posts and want to know that everyothing is OK with you.  However, I understand that you probably needed a break.  Hope you're having fun. 

Pen, will be thinking of you tomorrow lunch time for a successful ET.  Lots of snuggling in vibes to you from me.

I just want to say that although it's very early days yet in this pregnancy, I really do feel so blessed and lucky and it's so hard to find the right words here, but I do so much hope that it happens for everyone on abroadies.  You lot have been such a support to me, and I want to be with you all, all the way on your journeys too.  You all make me laugh, cry (in a nice way), and I really feel like I belong here, as the help and support is amazing.  
Sorry, gushyness over !!!!  

Loads of love to everyone.
Bluebell xx


----------



## schmoo73

Bluebell - that is excellent news    , I am so thrilled for you.

Schmoo x


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Schmoo !

Just got my hCG result .. 334, day 13 pt.  It's less than last time (495), as last time was twins but lost one.

Big hugs all round,

Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Bluebell

wow thats a fantastic result for day 13!!

well done you

Love Emxx


----------



## roze

Fabulous news, Bluebell,  this is really wonderful.

Good luck Penelope for tomorrow, I hope the transfer goes well.


love and best wishes to all,



roze 
xxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

gosh what fantastic news bluebell and what a reading for day 13!! Mine was only 145 on day 13 so you never know   am very pleased for you sweets     

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well?

Bonnie...hope youre levels are still on the up? Thinking of you   Big hugs and lots of fairydust to you   

and finally just for debs/rsmum  ..thanks for the IM hun have replied and tonites menu is ..........steak puddings, mushy peas, chips and gravy..not very glam but am starving as eaten healthy all day..salad, fruit, yoghurts etc so now its greedy time    

Love L xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just quickly popping in to wish Pen good luck for tomorrow. 

Bonnie, I was thinking of your situation .....Who was it who said that you can't have a meaningful scan until your levels have reached a certain figure ?  Have you verified that with a clinic in Paris ?  Would it be worth just checking and having a scan anyway ?  It might give some clues ?  

Nite nite everyone,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Bluebell

Fantastic news!!  

So pleased for you    

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Hi All,

B123 - I really feel for you hun, I really hope you get some positive news.  Good luck with the HCG test today.  

Update on me - I have been given another donor with Invimed and she is having EC either 13/14th March, I have to have a scan today at 10:30am & E2 levels at the LFC, but I have been bleeding of and on for 10 days now, mostly spotting but since monday eve has been heavier and fresher, so I think this cycle is going to be cancelled.  I don't know why this has happened with the bleeding as it didn't happen when I was with IVI, but they did have a different regime, more staggered progy intake 2mg for 8 days, 4mg 3 days then up to 6mg, maybe that suits me better? instead of 2mg for certain time then up to 6mg when donor found.

I am glad that this is happening now and not after the embies have been put back in. My MIL said could it be that the lining has got so thick that it's too full and some is coming away, be nice to think that, but feel that I should be having a period and that the progy is prolonging the inevitable.  

I would be grateful if anyone has experienced similar situations to let me know.

Sorry for the mostly me post.  Feeling rather   with my uterus !!! never does what it is supposed to!

Hope you all are well.

LOL

Schmoo x


----------



## radnorgirl

Schmoo - Don't apologise for the me post honey. I am sorry to hear that your lining is not going to plan - it is so stressful when our bodies do not cooperate and there is the threat of a cycle being cancelled.  I am unable to provide comfort froma similiar story to yours but I can say that my last cycle at Ceram did not go to plan. AF is usually as regualr as clockwork but arrived 10 days late. I have no idea why. The cycle was adapted around this without changing the date of ET and we still got a positive result. I think what i am trying tosay is that you should not loose hope because everything is not going to schedule.

Bonnie - This is such a long and testing journey that you have had. You are one strong lady. I only hope that at the end of the road you end up with a healthy bouncing baby. Good luck for your blood test today honey. I will be thinking about you.     

Pen - sending you lots of sticky vibes and fairy dust for ET today. It only takes one !!!  

Love to everyone

Helen
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Bonnie firstly my thoughts very much with you hun, here's hoping for some positive news for you.

Thank you so much to every one else who have posted such positive and encouraging messages. Seems all that positivity has paid off as we have just had the most amazing news from Ruth.

It seems that from our 6 eggs that we found out yesterday we had 3 embies from we actually had some late starters and now all 6 have fertilised! Can you believe it! We have been worrying all night whether any of the three would make it and here we are with six. Well actually its 5 as one of them has too much fragmentation but we couldnt be happier right at this moment.

This for us means that we have two going in at around 12.30 today and 3 to freeze.  We feel truly blessed right now.

Hope you will forgive me being so upbeat with so much difficulty going on in many of your own cycles but we are just so happy.  Apparantly our embies are at 4 cell at the moment and are looking fabulous, all we need now is a nice smooth transfer and then its feet up and DH at my beck and call for the next few days - what bliss.

Love to everyone
Pen
xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Bonnie 
Thinking of you and sending my very best wishes for your blood test result.     

Best of luck Pen with ET   

Meerkat x


----------



## janeup

Bonnie - big hugs to you today.  Really hope everything is okay for you.  My thoughts are with you. xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Schmoo i hope your test results go well today, it is so frustrating when our bodies play up.  LIke Helen said she also didnt have a perfect cycle, and my last cycle at ceram when i had a bfp i had the opposite, hardly any af.  It really freaked me out as i got stomach cramps (which alerted me to the fact that i had af, and then barely a smidgeon).  It caused me alot of anxiety - but although this was not great i still got a bfp.  I know this is not a similar situation but just wanted you to know that it is possible to have a strange cycle and everything to work out.

Bonnie, i really hope your hcg results are positive today and you can have a scan today.  This must be torment for you ... we all focus on the 2WW, but at least it has closure one way or another .... hope you are able to relax a little.  

Penelope what wonderful news about your embies, will be thinking of you today.  Take it easy, do some nice visualizations and rest, relax and remain upbeat and positive.  We wait so long for this moment, donor to be found, eggs to be fertilized and some to make it, so absolutely grab this moment of joy - this journey is filled with so much worry and anxiety that we need to also focus on the moments when we feel that everything is possible and we are once again in with a chance.  Loving sticky thoughts to you.

Big hello to eveyrone else, hope you enjoying the sunshine and the hints of spring  in the air, it feels a wonderful time to be preparing for a cycle, blossoms starting to bloom, all positive for those of you preparing to cycle


----------



## bluebell

Oh Bonnie, I really feel for you.  It just seems somehow to me that you aren't getting enough support in France from the medical profession.  I feel that you ought to be seen by a specialist NOW and scanned to see where the bleeding is coming from. I also don't think you should be cycling the school run to be honest.  If you are bleeding I think you shouldn't be on a bike. Even in a straightforward pregnancy it isn't really recommended to ride a bike. Could you walk or get a taxi instead ? I really hope you don't mind me saying this as you know your situation better than I do, but I just feel you've been in limbo long enough, and you need someone / somewhere to take proper care of your situation.  Is there an early pregnancy unit or an Assisted Conception Unit you could go to and discuss with a consultant ?   A scan might not show where the sac is (and as you say levels are still low and you have a tilted uterus), but would most likely show where the bleeding is coming from, and you need an expert looking at the scan to help you.   Take it easy, and as Radnorgirl says, you are an incredibly strong woman.  

Schmoo, so sorry to hear about your lining . As the others have said, hang in there for a bit longer.  I too had dodgy pre ET issues, with my clinic here saying my estradiol levels were too high and i would have to abandon the cycle, and that i had a follicle, which also might have meant i would have to abandon, as I wasn't downregging properly, and now I have a BFP.  of course, all our example don't necessary mean anything, as each case is different, but it goes to say that it can feel like all hope is lost, and then something happens and all is OK again. Really hope that happens to you.

Pen, as Safarigirl puts so well, enjoy every moment of your 5 embie success !!  Late starters eh ?!  Lazy little embies !!!   .  Maybe that means when they're babies they will get up really late !  Good luck today for ET !

Giggles, any news about your lining ?

Love to everyone else, and once again, thanks for all your lovely wishes.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## three_stars

My levels fell off to 274 from 365 on Monday and am still bleeding and cramping so afraid that's the end of that.  I really feel I did everything possible and then some to make the embie stay but it was always a long shot.  

Pen- I am really happy for you- what a nice surpirse for you both and I wish you success this time.

Thank you to everyone for your onging and endless support; you are all amazing!

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## AlmaMay

Bonnie,

I'm so sorry.


----------



## janeup

Bonnie - this is really really sad news.  Big hugs to you. You must be devastated. Really sorry. XXXXXXXX


----------



## safarigirl

Bonnie, big hugs to you .... I know this has not been an easy time for you, and my heart goes out to you ... please know, that even though we all communicate with you "over the internet" we are here to support you.
I really feel for you as you have "fought" so hard for this and done everything possible to give you precious embies the best chance.  So sorry it wasnt this time

AlmaMay also hugs and thoughts to you ... i know you are going through a difficult time as well, and please know that I/we are all here to support you as well.  This is such a difficult road, and the one thing that makes it just a little easier is knowing we at least have some understanding souls by our side ...


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - I am so very sad to read your news.  I only hope that you can take some comfort in knowing that you did everything that you possible could to make this work. Life is so cruel sometimes. Really sorry that this wasn't your time. Sending you big cyber hugs 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Schmoo - sorry to hear about your lining, I suppose that the only good thing is that it is better to bleed now than after the embies have been put back. Hugs to you 

Penelope - that is great news, sending you   for ET today!

Bluebell - thanks for thinking of me! Sadly I am rather short of TLC, as DH is looking after DD and as we all know, men can't multi-task!  But *I* am trying to take good care of *me* to make up for it!

Feel that I shouldn't really complain, but I am feeling rather [email protected] at the moment, I have a chest infection, tonsillitis, and now "acute bacterial conjunctivitis! In both eyes! Oh joy! My eyes look truly frightening! 

So I am not knickering and knockering but pill popping and eye drop dropping! 

Just so glad that I didn't go back for my frosties this month, that is one good thing!

Off for a little lie down...

Jules
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Bonnie - i am so sorry hun, thinking of you and DD  

Schmoo x


----------



## bluebell

............and from me too Bonnie. Really sad for you.  Big kisses to you and DD.  I hope that you can at least get some peace now that at least you know, although I know that won't feel like much consolation now.  I am so sorry you have has such an  exhausting time.
Bluebellxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Just a quick update, I had my scan today and the lining is 7mm and oestradiol is 1895 pmols/L, don't know if that's good or not?, have sent an email to Dr A and now waiting for a response. Still spotting but not heavy at the mo.

Schmoo x


----------



## MrsBunny

Bonnie, so sad to hear of your news and that this time things haven't worked out after all you have been through to try and keep whatever hope there was going. Take care of yourself now.

Schmoo, good luck with your lining, I'm not very well up on these things but as others have said, strange things can happen and it still turns out fine. Here's hoping that will be the case with you.   

Meerkat, I know it's rather late but I was sorry to hear that things didn't work out for you this time. It's good to see that you're still posting and hope you are feeling a bit better now.

Bluebell, what wonderful news about your BFP!! You must be  , I'm so pleased for you!

Penelope Positive, thinking about you and your ET, hope it goes well, fantastic news that you have 5 altogether, let's hope that your name brings you some extra luck!  

Ms Minerva, sorry to hear that you've had health problems, as you say, it's a good job you didn't go back for your frosties now, maybe it's your body's way of telling you to rest a bit first.

You'll have to forgive me, but I'm still catching up a bit with everyones news - I catch up and don't post and then a whole load of new things happen!

Anyway, as Safarigirl says, it seems like a great time for us to get ready to 'cycle' with all the spring sunshine, funnily enough, if have AF now after none for 4 months!

Lots of hugs to everyone
Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bonnie- so sorry, hun. What a rollercoaster you've been on, you poor thing.   I guess at least you can move on from this  but it will take a bit of time and TLC to yourself. Sending you a lovely warm snuggly hug. xxx I know it's not enough  but go and give DD a big hug and I'm sure it'll help. Rotten poopy luck, lovely. 

Schmoo- I can't interpret your results for you but sending you a hug and hope you get things sorted for transfer. I don't know if you can have ET if you've been bleeding, but like I say, I'm not a doc. Hope you get some good advice.  

Mrs M- you poor thing, what a major pain in the hole.   You've really got the lot, haven't you? Conjunctivitis is horrible but at least it clears up quickly once you do the 'eye-drop dropping'. I think once you get a big bug you find it hard to fight others off and before you know it you've got another. Seems to have been my new year anyway! I'll dig out the smoothie recipes for you after back from MIL's this weekend and send you them. Here's hoping you feel better soon, hun. xxx

Bluebell- hope you're feeling on top if the world!

Crusoe- thinking of you in sunny Spain, wishing you all the very best.    

Pen P- All the best for ET!    

Bel- love and hugs. xx  

Radnorgirl & Lesleyjane- hope you're doing well with beanies.  

Hi Mrs Bunny!  

I went to the scan today and on day 11 my lining is 11mm which the nurse said was good. My oestradiol levels are also good, especially as none of it is natural having no ovaries. I was sent for another blood test and while there thought I'd pop back into to the Infertility ward on my way back to the car to query an appt time and bumped into the consultant. He's so lovely! Sit down, how are you etc etc. Bearing in mind I didn't have an appt with him.  (Also asked the classic "have you been skiing" as I have patches of vitiligo on my face and I look a bit odd if you don't know me! well, I guess I look odd anyway but I'm told if you look at me enough you don't notice it...Anyway he had the good grace to look mortified when I explained it was a skin condition, which he did also know about!) He said he thought the monitoring was going really well and he didn't think he needed to do anything for me after next week if the scans and bloods continue to go well. I have an appt with him next Thurs and will discuss the lining being too thick at day 3 then, although he seemed to be saying today he didn't think it was too much of a problem. Anyway, I'll write a long list of q's and pick his brains and if all's well I'll try to plan a FET for next month. Hallelujah! 

Better go, things to pack for trip to MIL's. A pre-Mother's day trip to check out her electrics! Not me, DH. I'd be useless...  

Love to everyone, hope you enjoy the spring-like weather. 
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - thanks for thinking of me hun! So pleased to hear that it is looking good on the lining front. Hope that you get your MIL's electrics sorted out, I look forward to the smoothie recipes.

Mrs Bunny - good to see you back, I hope that the op went well and that you are feeling loads better without that troublesome gall bladder.

Antibiotics are kicking in and I am feeling a little better already 

Jules
xxx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Bonnie-i am so sorry to read your news,you did everything you could,don't know what else to say except i wish you all the best for the future & strength for the coming days.

Pen-wow what a turn-up for the books,sounds like you've got some little fighters.My very best wishes for et & beyond!

Schmoo-hope all works out for you too honey,my situation was different to you but my oestrogen level was high when it shouldn't have been(later discovered this could be side effect of the down reg drug),then lining was slow growing,but got the bfp at the end.Fingers crossed for you xxx

Lots of love to you all Becca xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE FET   
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF    
Joeyad DE IVF IM Barcelona   
Beanie10 Ceram DE  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE    
HEM IVI Barcelona DE   
Nat210 Ceram DE   
Vindo Serum Athens DE    
Boakie Ceram DE   
Hola69 Altra Vita DE   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE  
Radnorgirl  
Brownowl CFC DE   
Lazydog Ceram DE   

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

RSMUM Ceram 
Jet Ceram  
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Donor found 
Bel Ceram 
River Ceram 
Jassie Ceram 
Casey Ceram 
Pinkpaula Ceram 
Andream Ceram 
Valie Ceram 
Kone Ceram 
Nat210 Ceram 
NikkiAnk Ceram 
Nosnic Ceram 
Meercat Ceram 
Lozzy Ceram 
Shazzer Ceram 
LaraB Ceram 
Boakie Ceram 
Rosalind Ceram 
Reb Ceram DE 
Lazydog Ceram  
GeorgieB Ceram  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE 
Plurps IM Barcelona 
Clararose IM Barcelona 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona 
EllieJ IM Barcelona 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET Awaiting Donor 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl  
MrsBunny Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 
SpayKay PGD at Ordas & Palomo 
Larkles Ceram Donor found 15/03 
Bengal Ceram DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 

*
Russia   * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz DE IVF   

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
B123 Chania DE IVF 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 
Mickle Chania DE IVF 

*
 Germany   * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Yonny Invimed  
Schmoo73 Invimed 

*
 Latvia   * 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona *


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87569.new#new

Love and luck to all

Emxx


----------



## crusoe

Morning everyone

Bluebell - I am so delighted to see your news. Just fantastic  

The only thing I hate about FF is that while someone is celebrating there is always someone else devatated - Bonnie I am so very sorry to see your posting. I don't think anyone could have fought harder than you and it is so sad that things have not gone right.    I hope you can take a tiny bit of comfort in the fact that you did all you could. Sending you a huge hug    and lots of strength to get through this horrible time.

Schmoo - I hope your lining problems are sorting themselves out. It is so frustrating when you are mentally geared up for treatment and your body doesn't cooperate. 

Penelope Positive - so glad things went so well at Ceram and I hope you are now resting with your DH running around after you.

My DH has gone to crufts without me   with my Dad using my ticket. I decided it would just be too much walking around and I am so tired as we virtually had no sleep in Barcelona - the hotel had 300 Russian guests staying and I think at least 20 of them were in the room next door to us. After we complained 3 times they finally shutup and went to sleep at 4.30am !!!
That aside our trip went really well. We had 4 great embies, 2 in the freezer and 2 grade 10's inside me. Now we wait ..... I have been so hopeful on previous cycles and it has all come to nothing that I am afraid to hope at all this time!!

Much love to everyone
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## poopy

morning girls,
what a nice thing to see so many bfps  it give us girls who haven't quite got there lots of hope.
so sad to read bfn's this week it's so hard i know aswell as most of you.
what a terrible week we have had getting all excited about our appointment at ceram next week then on thurs morning got a phone call from dh step mum to say his dad is very ill in hospital.so had to drive a 6hr round trip to see him and its just the worst news he has terminal lung cancer and only has a weeks .
its so awful for my dh as if we haven't been through enough lately.
we off up there today as we are off to marbella tommorrow for our appointment.
please go don't let anything happen while we are away .
dh is so upset that he will never get to see the grandchild that we are trying so hard to get.if there is anybody upstairs listening PLEASE COME ON GIVE US A BREAK WE HAVE BEEN THROUGH SO MUCH OVER THE LAST 3 YEARS ITS ABOUT TIME WE HAD SOME GOOD LUCK.
well i'm going to finish my packing and i'll catch up soon,
heffalump hopefully you can ad me on to the list at ceram next week.
everyone have a good weekend.
love poopy.x


----------



## bluebell

Poopy I am so very sorry.  There aren't any words that can seem enough at a time when someone so close is so ill.  I know this is no consolation, but at least your DH's dad knows that you have hope for having a baby, and that there is a really good chance that you will do.  I hope your trip isn't too traumatic, and that you don't feel too distracted in Marbella.  Good luck and big hugs for you and DH.

Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe ... YIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !
Shame about the Russians.  Well done for even holfding out until 4.30am.  It seems possible to avoid noise in Barcelona .. party city that it is !  Thinking of you lots and hoping as hard as I can for you !
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Hi there

I tried to pop onto this thread a while ago but got quickly lost...no wonder with sooo many people, I'm a bit of an airhead and get confused easily  

Well, congrats to all those BFPs!!! COOL.

I live in Madrid in Spain so am doing my tx here. I've met some of you in chat so...helllooooo...

Good luck to everyone on 2ww or awaiting tx.

Kisses xxxx to those with recent bad news.

I'll try to keep up from now on.

Lots of foreign hugs 

Kay xxx


----------



## vivienss

Poopy - I'm so sorry too. But you know, you never really loose anyone -they are always with you. When you have your baby (or babies) you will feel their presence and good will and love. Take care
Vivien xx


----------



## Spaykay

Poopy, I just read your meassage properly as I didn't have time earlier. I'm so sorry, what awful news. Sending love and hugs to you and your DH  

Kay xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone.

Bonnie firstly I am so sad to hear your news, I was really praying for you and can only imagine how you must be feeling right now  I hope the knowledge that you are so in everyone's thoughts right now brings some comfort to you but sadly I am sure that there is nothing I can say that will help you through this difficult time.  I hope you will find some strength from somewhere.

Poopy also so sorry to hear your news to, there is never a good time to hear something so devastating but just as you start your own exciting journey must be the worse.  Again I hope you will find some strength and comfort in each other and manage to keep positive and as Spaykay mentioned I am sure your dh's Dad will be with you in some way when your time comes.

Crusoe delighted to hear your news from Russia, the very very best of luck for this time around, please keep your hope levels up, there never seems to be any firm reason why some cycles work and some dont but I am personally convinced that a positive attitude can do no harm at all in encouraging your little embies to settle in - hoping with all my heart this one will work for you  

As for us, well after a lot of ups and downs over the last few days we now have two fantastic embies safely onboard. I was concerned about the actual transfer as I (like many people) have a tilted cervix and this has caused me problems with investigations in the past  . However, I had no need to worry as Dr.B is just so fantastic it didnt phase him at all and after a little wriggling around he safely transferred our two little ones.

It seems a lot of clinics have lots of different grading mechanisms so I am not entirely sure how we compare but we had 1 x 4 cell and 1 x 7 cell put in both with less than 5% fragmentation which I understand is fantastic so we are thrilled. We also have 3 other 4 cells again with very low fragmentation now safely on ice.

Having spent the last 24 hours lying flat it has been nice to be up and about again this afternoon and we managed a stroll along the beach, I seemed to permanently have my hand on my tummy without thinking about it   which DH kept pointing out to me but this being our first time to get this far I am just trying to take the best care of them I can and keep talking to them in my head, probably go slightly nuts by testing day  

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, lots of love and hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## schmoo73

Crusoe & Penelope excellent news on your precious cargo's, hope the next 2 weeks go really quickly for you.  Hopefully fingers crossed I will be able to join you at the end of the week, but i am still bleeding quite a bit so not really sure , I am now on 8mg progy to see if that helps   .  Will keep you all posted.

Love "n" hugs to you all.

Schmoo xx


----------



## Spaykay

Penelope, glad to hear you're given those embies some luvin', well done xxx Also, Crusoe, good luck to you and your lovely embies.

Kay xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie to say a big welcome to Kay..........    


......... and also lots of big piles of stickyvibeyness for Crusoe and Pen    Hope we can help you to get through the dreaded 2WW.

Love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Just to let you know I have chnaged my log in to Newday from dawnguzz

Dawn


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks Bluebell   back at ya!

Kay xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Poopy - so very sorry to read your sad news. It must be devastating for you and DH, especially at such a crucial time for you. As you say, you do sometimes wonder why life is so cruel sometimes and always to the nicest people. Don't know what else to say other than I am thinking of you and DH. Hugs  

Penelope - fabulous news on your embies! Sending you    

Crusoe - sounds like you have fabulous on board too! Sending you    

Shame about missing Crufts, I have been watching the highlights on television, I just love it, though I haven't been there fmyself for years.

Hello Spaykay - chatted to you last week in chat, don't worry you will soon be up to speed with us all.

Schmoo - I hope that you get some good news on your lining this week.

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

News from me, got an email from Dr A this am to say that they cannot continue with the donor if I am still bleeding  , and unfortunately it doesn't look like it is going to stop any time soon  .  

She has said that I can go ahead with this donor and they can freeze the resulting embies and go for transfer in 10/14 days, or stop progy have decap injection in the next few days then start progy 14 days after that, we have decided to go for the latter.  The next problem is getting hold of decapeptyl injection 3.75, anyone got any ideas, don't know if GP will be able to give me a private prescription for it or Dr A can ship it to me.

DH is feeling v let down and angry that this has been postponed, but I thought this was going to be the situation, so had sort of come to terms with it. 

Hope you all are having a lovely weekend, and that you all have a good week.

Schmoo x


----------



## bluebell

Oh Schmoo, what a bloody nuisance for you, and what a disappointment.  As someone said earlier, it's so frustrating when our bodies don't do what we want them to do.  It sounds like they have good plan though for you and that you know what you want to do.  Hope so much for you that it all goes to plan from now.

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Schmoo, so sorry to hear that - so frustrating, glad you have a plan. If you can get your dr to write your a prescription you will be able to get it from Ali's/chemist in Shadwell (london).  Worthwhile phoning him (ALi's) and if you can fax him a prescription he should be able to get it for you.  If you need his details let me know i have them somewhere.
wishing you  lots of luck, but its better to postpone and give the cycle the beset chance ever, i do understand how frustrating it must be... so sending you big hugs ....

Hope everyone enjoyed the sunshine this weekend .... lovely

special thoughts to penelope and crusoe who are on 2WW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Schmoo - sorry to hear that. I had a donor cycle cancelled last year, different reason (donor failed to respond) but I realise how disappointing and frustrating it is! Big hugs to you,  

Jules
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Crusoe and Pen-  wishing you well for your 2ww.
Poopy -  very sad to hear about your FIL.  We went through the same 2 summers ago with DP's Dad and my Dad a brain tumour.  There is never a good time for such bad news but sorry to hear that it comes on top of worry about your treatment as well. 

Schmoo_ sorry to hear the cycle is postponed but I think you made the right choice.  Hope the time passes quickly.  

me_ the bleeding all stopped by Saturday morning so I am just waiting.  Have been a wreck all wkd- will speak to a GYN tomorrow to see what I should do next or when to expect it to miscarry fully naturally.  Thanks for everyones kind thoughts and it does help but I have been not really able to pull my **** together this time.  Maybe because it all dragged on for so long.. and I can see that it still is.  I was looking at the calendar and trying to see when I will even be able to think about a FET and it looks like May or June earliest if all checks out ok by then in my uterus.  It just seems like forever and I so wanted to be PG before summer and be able to make plans. Usually when I can move forward it helps forget about the past failure a bit. 
Well at least I do not have to think about finding a clinic and donor this time.  have 2 blasts but no guarnatees for thawing.  Never have done blasts before. 
Well Hello to everyone that has not checked in over the weekend.  Hope there will be some good stories to read from somewhere
b123


----------



## janeup

Hugs to Poopy. I am so sorry to read about your FIL.  My step father who brought me up from the age of 1 is dying of lung cancer too - and his has dementia. I will miss him so much and am sad too that he will never meet the child of my DH and I we hope to have... It's an terrible thing to witness someone you love suffering in such a way. I just wanted to send you a big cyber hug and hope things will turn out positively for you and your dh in the end.  I am sure the spirit of you FIL will live on in your children and you can tell them about this marvellous man they never met when they get older.  Big hugs again. 
Bonnie - you have had such a rough time.  I hope you take things easy on yourself. You and dd are numero uno right now.
Schmoo - what a nightmare!  I got my Decap from the italian pharmacy and it came very quickly.  It;s quite easy to get though through - try your gp first.  You never know. 
Best wishes to Crusoe and Pen on your 2WW.
I am on day 18 of taking progy and feel fine. my lining is 10mm and my consultant went "luuverllley" when he looked at my womb lining on the tv thingy. so hopefully, if all goes well i should be off within the next two weeks or so.  
love to everyone else. Jane up - Isn't the weather beautiful?


----------



## Spaykay

Oh Schmoo, how frustrating. I bled in my first ICSI and was so disappointed when it had to be cancelled and I hadn't been to half the lengths you have been to.  

b123, I'm new to this thread so am not up to date with everything but you also sound like you need a hug  

kay xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Poopy, you probably won't read this until you get back from Spain - I hope your appointment went well, I too am on the waiting list at Ceram. Just wanted to say how sad I was to read about your DH's father and how it has come at such an awful time for you. My DH's father died last Sept from cancer and although we had longer to say goodbye, it was very difficult. But it gave us great comfort to know that he knew we are happy together and trying our best to add to the family. As Vivien said, you do feel that they are with you even when they have gone, so hopefully this will give you comfort too. It's so difficult to compartmentalise different things going on in our lives, but sometimes we need to, even though it feels awful. Big hugs to you.

Bonnie, I know it sounds a bit feeble, but I really hope that you feel better soon and can start looking forward again.

Crusoe and Pen, lovely to hear about your embies,   on your 2ww, hope it goes quickly for you!

Schmoo, sorry your tx has had to be postponed, but at least you have another plan now as others have said. Fingers crossed, this one will work out.

Ms Minerva, thanks for thinking of me, my op was successful and I feel better without the horrible gallstones and gallbladder - I'm not constantly obsessing about what I eat and having pains!    I'm back to work on Wednesday, it's been nice having time at home to recover although I still haven't watched enough back episodes of Desperate Housewives according to DH!!

Janeup, glad your tx is still on course, will be thinking of you in the coming weeks!

Hello to everyone else.
xxx


----------



## poopy

hi girls i've arrived safely thankyou all for all you kind words it helps at a time like this.
please ca n some one help me though we have had a drive to and find the clinic be haven't got a clue? i know its by the football stadium  and the hotel we are at is the gvadalin so quite a sraight road be just carn't fathum it out.any help would be great.try logging on th ceram site to look at there map but it won't log on for some reason tried lots of differant sited to get on.
well i will keep you posted and let you know how i get on thats fi dh doesn't crash the car talk about road rage.
love poopy.x


----------



## radnorgirl

Poopy

I stayed at the Guadalpin - enjoy the breakfast!!! You are heading towards the town centre for the clinic. It is basically just off the main road that the Guadalpin is on. Once you have seen the Miramar hotel it is not very far away. It is on the opposite side of the road on a corner. On one side of the junction there is a chinese resturant. Carry on and cross the road and it is the first building above a computer shop Ithink (which may have closed down). The clinic is on the first floor and you have to go round the back of the building. I think it is always a nightmare to park though so you may be better off getting a cab. If you catch a cab to the Miramar Hotel(it should cost about €6) and walk from there as the driver is unlikely to know where it is. Also I think there is a map on the Ceram website.

Sorry this is a bit rambled but I hope it helps.

Good luck and give Ruth a big hug from me

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Poppy are you looking for ceram - i'm not sure its near a football stadium, but i am sure its just near a car dealership - its very central - why not just hop in a cab and get them to take you (its only about 10 euros or so for short journeys)  I am not sure where your hotel is (marbella?).  Other thing is to phone ruth who will advise you better.
I can see it so clearly in my mind but cant remember the names of hotels it is near or main road anymore!!!!!  
Good luck with your appointment, hope it goes well.


----------



## safarigirl

just posted and see that helen has posted as well - yes if you ask for directions or a cab to the miramar you are about a 3 minute walk from ceram.


----------



## Newday

Hi Poppy

park in the Miramar car park. Come out and turn right cross the road and you come to a cantonese restaurant. Cross the road and you will come to a computer shop. Walk down the side of this and the clinic door is there ring bell.

We had difficulty finding it the first time too don't worry

Dawn


----------



## three_stars

HI Poopy-  I am sure that you got there by now but thought I would tell you that this site is quite good for locating places in Europe.  
www.via-michelin.com
Janeup- sounds like you are ready to go and lining just right; I hope they have your donor ready for you very soon and not keep you waiting too long.  Usually my DRs have told me this is not good for the lining to wait too long once it is ready but then I have not had BFP in these 2 yrs either so not sure how much it matters.  I have had ET from day 12 to day 26 and everything in between. 

SpayKay -thanks for the hug and for joining our group
ANd thanks to all the rest of you.  I begin to see a  light at end of this long tunnel again.  

I am better today and actually capable of working/ thinking/ Not breaking down today after having a few days to get all these drugs out my system.  AT this stage I just can not see putting myself back thourgh all this again... but I know I will.  Even when I know it may just be all a repeat of the last several months I feel that I have just got to try.  Evern sometimes not sure why I feel so strongly about it.   The old NO PAIN, NO GAIN principle I suppose. 
Dr Penny wnats me have another hysterscopy ( surgery) straight away next week in AThens once my HCG is negative and bleeding stopped.  This would mean adding out of pocket about 2000 euors whereas having it done in France is nearly covered on my mecidal.  But the problem is lack of confidence in what is getting done here in Paris.  There has GOT to be equally good DRs for this in Paris for sure; finding them and getting access to them is another story.  She said even of the competent DRs in the hospital that she knows, she only really trusts 2 out 4 of them to do this really well.  Financial and time are a bit against me at the moment so I may wait one cycle and do this there over Easter.  Or do a diagnostic here and if it really does not look absolutely perfect then go there for the surgery.  I really hate to wait the extra month but I need to try to make some money and I need to get my energy back, maybe try to lose all the kilos this cycle put on me. 

On the up side ( finally there is one)  I might be getting reimbursed from the fiasco with the spermbank!  If so it will go towards the hysterscopy of course so crossing fingers!

Take care everyone
b123

/links


----------



## poopy

hi girls thanks for  the tips we found it this morning,
went to puerto banus this morning and the weather has been quite nice today so aleast we have had a relaxing day today.
hope everyone is ok and will catch up when i get home as this internet is on the hotel tv and its costs a fortune aswell as the jack daniels that dh had last night that was 16 euros he nealy had a heartattack.
love poopy.x


----------



## safarigirl

Bonnie pleased to see you feeling a little better ... take a bit of time to feel stronger, you have been through so much physically and emotionally., and of course also with your DD who has been so ill  .... i can understand how you feel that it is a rush to get some treatments in, but sometimes a break of just a few months can really help re-charge you both mentally and physically ... just a thought, of course here for you no matter what you decide ...


----------



## Spaykay

Hi Poopy, glad all's well in Spain, you should have had a beautiful sunny day today, been boiling here in Madrid. 

Kay xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hey who moved my countries?  GUess you have all seen what they have done to organise us abroadies.  I kind of liked us all togheter over here very cozy in our own place but I guess we were getting too big.
Hope everyone is well.  

Crusoe and Pen hope you are hanging in there ok
b123


----------



## Tea63

Thought I lost you all - glad I fould you again - it is a bit confusing the way they move the threads around 
And who ever moved the threads to the new board are not very good at finding their way around Europe !!!! - thought it was only over here I had to tell people that danish and dutch are not the same and denmark are not the capital in the country called Scandinavia !!!! (it has helped that the aussies now think they got their own royal princess)  - Thought things like things would be easier for someone living in Europe - the thread for Denmark got threads for Netherlands, Brussel and Iceland - ups !!!! And the Netherlands thread got some about Iceland as well. - And I agree with Bonnie - I liked it all together as well - a bit easier to see what was going on at the other threads 
Nothing new from me - very busy starting back at uni from my summer holidays - my poor brain is working overtime already  - Not going to Uni on Thursdays so will this coming Thursday call Monash to see if they got any donors contacting them.
Bonnie - sorry to see it didn't work for you this time, but if you feel just a bit like me, then it is easier to accept because you know you did what you could and can't blame yourself for anything. 
Poopy glad you found it - it can be a bit stressful to find you way around in a new place and it makes it worse when you know you have to be somewhere at a certain time 
Good luck to Crusoe and Pen 
And hello to everyone else - better get back to the books 
Tea
And just posted on the Invimed Thread - another correction from over here - Prague is not in Poland!!!


----------



## three_stars

Hi Tea-  are you teaching or studying?  Probably you said before and I forgot.  

It seems they are still moving things around but yeah there are a lot of mistakes-  Would maybe be more useful to have regions- like Scandinavia + Iceland, East Europe, West Europe,( Or EU and the rest of Europe list Russia and Ukraine, Turkey, etc)  Asia, etc.    Not sure how they really plan to keep the general chat of topics abroad separate from topics for women all going to the same clinics?  Especially when we are in very separate areas.  Well we will see what they do.


----------



## safarigirl

I miss the threads as well!!!!!  Feel like my cousins have been moved .... we will just have to make sure that everyone comes for a brief chat and update on this general thread to follow everyone's progress ....

good luck to those on the two week wait .....


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all,

So is this our new home now or are we somewhere else now, so confusing  

Bonnie, so glad to hear you are feeling a bit brighter, it must be so difficult to keep picking yourself up and carrying on, I really admire your courage and determination, you are truly an inspiration to us, hang in there babe.

Poopy, glad you managed to find Ceram. Ruth and Fiona are lovely aren't they!  How did you get on?

Thanks to everyone for there good wishes for me and my lovely embies. We are on day 5 now since tx (day 7 since ec) so am just about to phone Wessex and book my blood test for a week today.  I'm hanging in there and DH has been such an absolute gem. He will hardly let me lift a finger and is making me feel so special.  I am just praying that we get a BFP but trying not to get to excited about the prospect just in case. The days are going quite slowly at the moment which I guess is to be expected and I keep convincing myself that I feel different and am definately more aware of any twinges in my tummy - which no doubt we all have irrespective of treatment so think I am just going slowly mad.

Trying just to keep positive, take it easy and relax - yeah that last one is really easy, not  

Still, I guess there is little we can do except wait and hope. Thanks again for all you lovely ladies out there routing for us, we can feel it!

Love and hugs

Pen
xx


----------



## bluebell

Yes, wishing for you as hard as I can Pen !
I have blown you some bubbles too for luck !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thanks Bluebell!


----------



## schmoo73

me too Penelope!


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

just wanted to wish penand poopy lost of love and luck..Bonnie hope you are ok and feeling better...

Hi to everyone else and lots of love and luck..thinking of you all,

Love L xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thanks Schmoo, nice to see a 77 back into my bubbles   and hola hola thank you for your kind wishes too. 

Have my PT booked for 10.30 a week today so less than 7 days to go now and the bestest news for today I am now allowed a bath after 5 days of only having showers - yee ha!  Bubbles of a different kind here I come  

Pen
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Oooo, good luck Pen, go make some lovely bubble bath mountains!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

The abroadies chat will be staying here 
as will the bumps and babes 

Hoping all of you will soon be on both threads 

Pen i have sent u 77 twice today

have just 77'd ladies on this page
Hope they bring you lots of luck

Love Emxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Penelope - enjoy your bath, not too hot though. Thinking of you and sending you sticky vibes 

Crusoe - hope that you are doing OK and managing to stay sane(ish) sending you 

Poopy - hope that you are enjoying some lovely Spanish sun. Good luck for ET. 

Bonnie - so glad to hear that you are feeling better, big hugs to you. 

Gigglygirl - Hello! Hope you are doing OK.

Welcome to Tea - looking forward to getting to know you.

AJ - I hope that you are off doing fab interesting things in the _"real" _world, but miss you! Come back when you are ready, thinking of you.

Big  to Spaykay, Dawn, Helen, Mrs Bunny, Janeup, Safarigirl, LesleyJ, Lesley Hola, Chris, RSMUM, Misty C, Casey, Nats, Meerkat, mini-me, and anyone else that I haven't mentioned just know that I have missed people - Sorry! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks for the bubbles EM, I wandered who it was!! YAY

Kay xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,
Keep meaning to write a longer post but something happens, like repairing our lawn after all the dog-pee-brown-outs! Oh the excitement...  Obviously I'd rather chat to you lot but other things have come first this week. Anyway, hello and hope everyone's ok.  

Mrs M- how's the bug? Hope you're feeling better hun. I WILL send you some smoothie recipes, hopefully Fri when it's my day off. You're probably feeling better by now!   I'm so slow...

Pen P- not long to wait, the 2nd week goes sooooooo slowly for me, here's hoping it's a breeze for you. My doc said no baths at all so go easy on the heat.   Best of luck, hun.

Bluebell- how's that bean? Hope the bleeding has stopped now. Hope you're still on cloud 9. xxx

Radnorgirl- how's the chunder monkey? Hope it eases up soon, but hey- it's worth it!

Poopy- have fun in the sun!

Crusoe- lots of love to you, thinking of you. xxx

Schmoo- hope next month's a different story for you. Darn bodies not doing what we want them to!

Spaykay- enjoy the bubbles! I'll try to blow you a few more. They take ages though, anyone got any tips for doing them quicker than one at a time?!!

AJ- I miss you too, we love having you around but totally understand if you need a break. Here's hoping there's some good news from your direction this year...

Lesleyjane- hope you're feeding that bean of yours lots of lovely lush food. And yourself of course! xxx

Em/Heffalump- hi to you babe, you're a lovely mod.  

Hi to everyone else! Tea is ready do I'll add a quick update from me after my thai green curry.   
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Back from tea, you lucky lucky people!. 

Anyone feeling fat?! I'm the proud possessor of a bump like I'm 5 months gone and it's all oestrogen! (And too many pies over a prolonged period, clearly!) On my dummy run this time I've had more oestrogen than ever before and my lining was a fat 12.9mm on Mon, but also my norks are like Jordan's and my tummy is soooooooo enormous I'm going to be so glad to have a bleed and just get rid of it. Per-lease! Honestly I look like Homer Simpson. Not nice on a bird!

Off to the Doc tomorrow to find out his recommendations for next step but really hoping he'll say I can go for FET. Am finally keen to get things underway, if all bloods are ok. Fingers crossed.

Was baby-ied out at work today, a colleague who has had her 2nd little boy came in today and everyone was cooing. I did very well and was pleasant and smiley but said colleague is very bubbly and after 20 mins totally did my head in with weight-gain moans and general exuberance (v.glad for her, _honestly_, I just don't want to sit with it for too long!) . I made my excuses and bogged off to a quiet corner, no tears though. V.happy about that. 

Hugs to you all,
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Tea63

The things you learn on this board - norks !!!!! - can guess but only because I know who Jordan is she is married to that guy - oh, forgot his name now   Peter maybe - can see him for me - but he grow up on an island just outside Brisbane, so they are in the magazines here as well.
Thanks Em for the 77 
My cat - called Cat - has just had one of her about once a month fit - it's like she saves up her energy and then burns it all in 5 minutes - running up the backsteps through the living room and a round through another room, office (where I'm sitting) out through the living room and down the back steps again - 5 times !!!! - now she is asleep - the life of cats  - and yes my backdoor is open on this cool morning - 20.4° 
And to Bonnie - I am what they call a mature age student (still think mature age is about my parents !!! ) just started 2. year at Uni studying Psychology - and it is hard - did this because my brain needed to do some work - and now it is working overtime   In Queensland you start uni just after high school, so all the other students are 17-18 - soooo young and skinny - The other day we had to introduce our selves to the rest of the group (20 in a tut) and say what was the first cd we had - 4-5 had Lion King as the first - I got a single record with David Cassidy - could just see the blank look in their faces - had no idea what I was talking about  
Sorry for all this rambling on - think it is just because I should write a labreport, so better get back to the study - that is the danger about spending much time in front of the computer - it is too tempting to open up this site and check what is going on - you get addicted to it - which is fine, but not ok for my studies 
So hello to everyone - sorry not going to mention all the names - there is way too many  
Tea 
Forgot to say that I agree with Bonnie - to me it would make more sense to put the new boards in regions instead of countries and then I think they should be on top of this site - so everything outside UK was on one site - like before there was some links permantly on top about spanish clinics etc. - just know that I'm not going to check all the other sites as much as I did before.


----------



## schmoo73

Giggly you so funny    - how much oestrogen was you on, what was your regime? as I seem to only get to 7/7.5mm and would like to get thicker next cycle  .

S x


----------



## Fidget

Giggly

I am like that at moment with no excuse of overdose of oestrogen     guess I really did eat all the pies   

Hugs and love to everyone

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - I just love your posts, they make me 

I hope that your norks are soon nicely deflated!  That progynova is scary stuff, I am, _ah hem,_ what could politely be described as well endowed to start with and when I take the progy, it is scary to see them grow even bigger!

I'm feeling better, still not tiptop, but much better, thanks for asking. Look forward to the smoothies.

Just had an idea, is there a recipe board on FFs? Maybe under "Boy and girl" talk? I will have a little nosy, if not, maybe we should start one, with GGs smoothies and all of Lesley's yummy dinners!

Then again, sounds like there has been far too much pie eating by the Abroadies, when what we need to be eating is new bread. 

Tea - studying psychology, that must be very interesting, I can remember when I was a skinny 17 year old, in those days I could eat all the pies and still be skinny!

Enough of my random ramblings, off to convalesce a bit more in the sunshine.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning ladies,

Em thanks for all my lovely bubbles!

Sometimes this board can be a bit scary. I as you know had my long awaited bath yesterday after double checking with Ruth that it would be ok 5 days after transfer, and I instinctively (sp?) knew not to make it my normal steaming bubble indulgence for half an hour with a class of Rioja but then I read your message giggly and am stressing. Ruth explained the reason why I wasnt allowed a bath until day 5 was because the cervix is opened to do the ET and it needed a few days to fully recover but otherwise it was fine to have baths?

However, I also know that if you look long and hard enough you can pretty much find a post somewhere on FF that tells you it is ok and not ok to do most things so can only trust in the lovely Ruth's advice.  I am trying to be so careful with what I do that I hope my little indulgence yesterday has not lessened our chances  

I too am feeling a little on the fatty bloated side, (.)(.) are definately feeling different no doubt due to the quantity of drugs that I am shoving into my body and my tummy, normally a nice flat one, is definately swollen and looking unlike it normally does - again no doubt the drugs. Otherwise I feel pretty normal.

Am starting to struggle with this 2ww now though, still 6 days to go and the days are dragging now. I'm not sleeping particularly well as my mind seems to be full of all sorts of stuff but I am trying to keep busy and just behave as normally as possible  

Love to everyone especially Crusoe (how are you doing lovely?) any top tips for keeping myself busy would be much appreciated, I am all sudoko'd out!

Pen
xx


----------



## crusoe

Penelope positive -Hi

I am quite sure having a bath won't lessen your chances one little bit. I have two horrible oestrogen patches on my bum which I want to try and keep dry as I have a limited supply and don't want to have to change them unnecessarily otherwise I would be joining you in the bath - figuratively speaking of course!!

I consider bloating a good sign. I was very bloated on my Ceram cycle when I got a BFP. I can't decide if I am bloated now or not - my DH says I am but I think he is being kind or actually can't believe how fat I have got recently.

I am struggling too. I have loads of AF pains and headaches and I have been hungry for the last couple of days, but with 5 2ww's already under my belt the one thing I know is symptoms are NOT to be trusted.

I have been "entertaining" myself at www.twoweekwait.com where people have posted their earliest pregnancy symptoms!

As for keeping busy - I have spent 3 days doing sudoko too and watching rubbish on telly. One more old re-run of "Place in the bu**erring sun" or "Cash in the bu**erring attic" and I will go mad.

Inspired by Crufts I spent yesterday trying to teach Bertie to jump on command. He sort of got it but it took a lot of cold sausages to maintain his motivation.
Today I am back at work but as you can see unable to actually concentrate long enough to actually do any work.

Better go 
Much love to everyone
GG - hope the way is clear for you FET!

Crusoe

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Crusoe, how you made me chuckle - thank you for that  

I know exactly what you mean about day-time tv, endless shows on 'antiques', house improvements and other peoples problems! Think I'll hunt out a few chick flicks instead and stick them on instead of this mind-numbing nonsense.

Thanks also for your encouraging comments on my bath, and bloating, I wont allow myself to truly believe I could really be pregnant until we get our results next week and I am determined not to go anywhere near a HPT before hand but it was lovely to allow myself a few moments justifying the reason for my swollen tum could be because things are going well and its not just these dreadful (knicker ruining) Cyclogests!

Will check out the website you sent, anything to make the hours pass.

Our puppy has been very quite since his return from his holidays but had a thoroughly good time by all accounts which is great to know, had lovely visions of your Bertie desperately trying to please you by jumping and drooling at the lovely sausages. Our little fellow will do anything for food - except load the dishwasher - no amount of encouragement seems to persuade him or DH to do that  

Anyway thanks again for your kind words, hang on in there babe, together we will make this next week fly.

Pen
xx


----------



## larkles

Hi everyone-phew away for 4 days and heaps going on

Sorry no personals at moment, too much to read through all the posts at work

Well I have had fantastic news this afternoon, got an email from Ruth at Ceram to say they have a matched donor for us-have been waiting for this email for ages and here it is, so excited (again)  tx probably won't be until May as donor has egg collection end April-I am sooo happy  

Sorry for the "me" post, lots of luck to all on their 2ww, hope everyone else is good  

Larkles
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Pen P- I'm soooooooo sorry to have scared you, it was never my intention.   Like you say, there are so many do's and don'ts and in the end you must follow what your clinic tells you and don't worry about it after that. You could worry yourself into a right tizzy. Ruth's answer sounds quite sensible to me and I may well have baths next time since I LOVE them and they destress me so much. Again, I'm really sorry it that upset you.  

Will update you later but FET looks like it's on for next month, Easter in Athens!   Let's hope they defrost... 

Hugs to everyone,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

Congratulations Larkles - it's nice when they finally call isn't it.  Hope everything goes well for you  

Schmoo x


----------



## crusoe

Great news Larkles and GG!!! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for both of you!

Love and luck
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Larkles fantastic news, you must be soooooo excited. Hope the time flies for you.

GG really no need to apologise! I am getting freaked by most things at the moment and didnt mean to make my last post read like it was your fault. I find so much out through this board and its great that everyone shares their own personal experiences sorry if I made you feel bad too   As you say I find bath's so relaxing and as long as the are not too hot I really think they are more benefit than risk. But thats just my own thoughts and I guess we all have to make our own call on things like that.  So delighted to hear about your FET cycle the very best of luck!

Pen
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,
Pen P- Know what you mean about worrying about everything, welcome to the second week of the 2ww!   What a palaver we put ourselves through. Enjoy the baths!  

Crusoe- how you bearing up, hun? I know what you mean about the daytime tv, I always get asked by nosey people what I do all day now that I'm part-time and they always presume I watch daytime tv or go shopping. The tv would make you brain dead after no time at all and the shopping is just depressing when your usual dress size is only a distant memory (note to self, buy bigger ones!). Although a little retail therapy now and again is a wonderful thing.   Do you know what I can't stand though, and that's Jeremy Kyle.    Completely irrational and my Mum loves him but he makes my skin crawl, soooooooo sanctimonious. I'd rather watch Escape to the Country and look in other people's houses.  

Larkles- fab news, May's not too far away now.  

Schmoo- any plans? Hope you're not too down in the dumps, hun.  

My news- lining is fab, response to oestrogens is fab, uterus is 'perfect', but no bfp yet. Hm. Will take extra progesterone this week and next to ensure a nice big bleed ready for FET (was too thick at start) and I only have to call in to the NHS clinic and they will scan me to check the lining is ok , on the NHS. Amazing to think that I've been on my own in all of this for ages and now I've got through to the right person and department they're supporting me so much.   Only possible spanner in the works could be my thyroid levels which I had tested today after they changed my meds a few weeks ago but I should know the results by Monday, if they're ok then I'll book flights. Fingers crossed. Would be great to get the FET done in my hols.  Only thing is I'll be on the same level of oestrogen next time as well as mega dose steroids so will probably need a crane for my norks.   And a corset for my belly!  

I can't believe it'll be almost 6 months since my last bfn by the time we go again, these extra tests and appointments really take their time, don't they? Still, it's a lot to put yourself through without having some of the answers. Sorry to bang on about myself again!   You lot are great!

Huggles to everyone!
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Just read through the last few days and great to see so much good news.  Crusoe, Giggles, Larkles, Pen ..... withing you all the very best and big dollops of        

Sorry to put a dampener on all the good news, but I am afraid I miscarried on Wednesday night.        Scan on Thursday revealed remnants of pregnancy sac but blood filled and misshapen.  HCG test level was 1515, far too low .. should have been more like 4-5,000 by now.  Got to wait until Monday as they (UK clinic) want me to have another HCG test on Sat just to prove things and result won't come through til Monday as it is the w/e).  The consultant said thuogh that she was pretty definite there was no pregnancy and that the blood test is really just a formality. The bleed on Wednesday was MASSIVE, but now the rest is being held back by drugs.  I wish I could just stop taking them and get it over with. Probably partly hormones, but I just can't stop crying.  Thank god for you lot, as I feel really alone at the mo as DH just didn't want this baby as much as I did.... not his fault, just true.  

Sorry for the me post.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Oh Bluebell - I am so very sorry. What devastating news.

I am at work at the moment but will PM you soon.

So sorry
Much love Crusoe
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell, just read your terrible news, I am so, so sorry  

Really don't know what to else to say right now, but sending you big hugs 

We are all here to support you hun.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh Bluebell, my lovely.   How simply awful.

Am sending you a PM and about a billion hugs. It's just too cruel. Not really got the right words for it, I really feel for you.

Sending you my love,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Bluebell what absolutely dreadful news. I wish I knew what to say, but the words won't come.

Pen
xx


----------



## larkles

Bluebell

Sorry to hear your bad news-am thinking of you hun  

Larkles
xx


----------



## Bel

Bluebelle,

So,so sorry...have sent you an IM. Thinking of you so much.

Lots of hugs,
Bel,xxxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Bluebell
So sorry to hear your news   I feel so sad for you.
We're all here for you and thinking of you 
Best wishes 
Meerkat xx


----------



## nats210

Bluebell so sorry to read your sad news take care 
Nats
x


----------



## Spaykay

Bluebell, I'm so sorry to read your news. I have been through an m/c and would never ever want for anyone to go through that.   Look after yourself. 

Kiss

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Larkles, well done you    

Kay xxx


----------



## Newday

Bluebell

I am so sorry to read your news van't say anything that hasn't been said. Just take care of yourselves

Dawn


----------



## schmoo73

Bluebell, I am very sorry to hear your sad news, everyone has said what I would want to say to you.  Sending you the biggest hug  .

Take care of yourself.

Schmoo x


----------



## janeup

Bluebell - this is such devasting news.  I can't believe this has happened to you. Big big hugs.


----------



## Tea63

Hi Bluebell
Sorry to hear about your miscarriage  
We all know that the changes of an early miscarriage are a lot higher when you are doing ivf, but just like we never thought we would have problems getting pregnant naturally, then we never thought that after we waited so long for a positive that nature could be so cruel to us. 
Been there a few times and know there is not at lot to say to help you, but for me it helped to think of it as natures way to say that this one is no good. 
Big hug from me - would have liked to put one of these little moving hugs in, but I can only manage to find the smiley faces  
Tea


----------



## Fidget

Aww Bluebell  words are never enough in these sort of situations, I am so so so so sorry sweetie.

Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Dear Bluebell,

So sorry to hear about your m/c.  We're all here to support you sweetie.


Love mini-me xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Bluebell - so, so, sorry to read your news - my heart goes out to you.  This is all just so unfair.

Take care,

Lesleyj


----------



## schmoo73

has anyone noticed we have bibbles now not bubbles


----------



## Spaykay

Yeh Schmooo, cute ehh!!!! 

Kay xxx


----------



## poopy

hi girls i'm back safely after my visit to ceram,
both me and dh are full of flu though so we carn't go and visit dh father in hospital,so just sat at home slobbing out at the mo.all went well with our appointment fiona went through everything with us and we meet ruth and dr benito,he did a full check and everything was fine with my scan so we have to just wait for a donor now so i can now call myself a proper abroardie now.
its just the waiting game now hopefully sometime before september.
sorry to here about bluebell xxx
hope everyone else is doing ok and i'll catch up later going to pick my dogs up in a mo missed them so much.
love poopy.x


----------



## AlmaMay

Bluebell - I'm so sorry


----------



## casey

Bluebell - I am gutted for you - i hope you have lots of love and support around you right now 
thinking of you   
caseyxxxx


----------



## jessieG1975

Dear All,
I've been reading this site for a while now, but have never posted any comments.  I have been TTC for three years, and have got POF.  We have tried two clomid challenge tests, and on both occasions I did not respond.  We were told that our only option is egg donation.  We are due to go to IM in Barcelona on 18.04.07 for our first appointment, and after reading all your posts, I think I have an idea as to what to expect.  I am so nervous, partly because I am hopeful, but also scared to get my hopes up, as I dread going through any more dissapointment.

We have both given up alcohol, are eating well, and taking various vitamins.  I am 31, and have never got as far as ET, so not sure what to expect there either.  If anyone can give me any advice regarding how to increase my chances, then I would love to hear from you!

Reading all your posts has really helped me to stay positive over the last few weeks, I know there have been some posts where people have had terrible events, but it's good to see the support you give each other.  I hope that I can join in on the thread and share my experiences, give support,,and perhaps get a bit of support to!

Best wishes to all of you! xx


----------



## Tea63

Hi Jessie

Welcome to the abrodies  - you'll find the girls here very helpful and more than happy to share your ups and downs with you - it makes a big difference to know there is someone here going through the same as you - ivf can be very lonely.
I can't say anything to let your hopes up - it is a long journey and for a few they are successfull the first time, but for most of us it takes a lot longer - and even for a few it will never happen. Sorry if it sounds negative, but I think it is easier to deal with when you know your chances  
But welcome and good luck  - I think there is a thread for girls going to IM - have you had a look there ?
Tea
Just send you a couple of bibbles to make you feel welcome - love that spelling  

A word of warning !!!!! - you can get really addicted to this site and forget everything else - I just forgot my nice pizzas with home-made pesto and tomato and boccocini in the oven because I answered you - they are not too burnt so better go and eat them - but be warned - you can easily spend way too much time here


----------



## Spaykay

Poopy, sorry to hear you have flu but glad to hear you're visit went well.

Jessie, welcome and good luck 

Kay xxx


----------



## poopy

morning girls,
still feeling rough this morning and dh is still in bed .tell me why us girls have to get up and get on with it and the men can just lounge in bed??
sraykay is the weather any better wasn't to good while we in marbella i hope its better when we go back later on.
hope you are all having a good weekend.
love poopy.x
p.s welcome jessie


----------



## MrsBunny

Bluebell, so sorry to hear your sad news. Take care of yourself.
Sending you a big hug  

Heather xx


----------



## Spaykay

Poopy, the weather is gorfeous at the moment!!! It's a really changeable time of year, 1 cloud covers the sun and it's cold, blue skies and it's hot. Confuses the wardrobe!

Kay xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

evening ladies

I hope that you have all had a lovely weekend

Bluebell you are in my thoughts

spaykay oooh dont make us jealous its freezing here

poopy hope u feel better soon

welcome to jessie

GG how r u honey

sorry to those of you i missed

I am not sure whether you are aware of the following but thought some may be interested

We need Teams from threads around FF
CLICK HERE
[/color]

I took part in the mods v admin one and it was such a good evening
take a look!

Emxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all,

Just thought I would drop you all a quick line and say hello.

Bluebell and Bonnie my thoughts still very much with you to and also with Crusoe who like me is testing this week!     Crusoe!

Poopy glad you had a good trip to Ceram, hope your wait is a short one.

Jessie - welcome! You will find the ladies here lovely and a wealth of information. They have made my journey so far so much easier for me and are always here to help and support - I hope you will feel at home as quickly as I have.

So, only two days to go until we test. Am full of fear and trepidation and the thought of doing a HPT is bouncing around my brain making things worse.  

In one way I so desperately want to know but on the otherhand whilst I don't know I can continue to hope that everything has gone well. Have been really tired over the last week, not sleeping well at all and swing between very positive thoughts and truly negative ones. This 2ww really is awful, I never expected it to affect me so much.

I keep thinking I have various symptoms, twinges in my tummy, bloating, headaches, tender (.)(.) but also know that these could be 100% psychological or down to the drugs so am putting no store in these at all. The one symptom that would give me more hope (some sort of implantation bleed) is nowhere to be seen and as we get closer to the date the lack of this is making me feel sad.  I know that not everyone gets this but my mind is all over the place.

Sorry for the me post, am feeling a bit down in the dumps  

Love to everyone
Pen
xx


----------



## janeup

Dear Pen
big hugs to you during this painfully dififcult time. I can only imagine what you must be feeling as have never had to do the dreaded 2ww. All I know is that everyone is different - some have implantation bleeds, some do not, some have sore boobs, some not. Everyone's experience is completely different.  Put your feet up and watch a dvd that makes you laugh!  Apparently laughter is great for implantation. Relax - oh yes, she says - but really, look after yourself. big hugs again. Janeup. xx


----------



## crusoe

Penelope positive as you know I am in the same position  - testing Thursday.

Please do not worry about implantation bleeding. I did have it on my BFP cycle but I have also had it since on a BFN cycle so I don't set any store by it. For the record I haven't had it on this cycle either!! 
I haven't cracked open the home tests yet either - which is unheard of for me. I just can't bring myself to do it yet.

Hang on in there Pen - sending you lots of postive vibes
Love to all
Crusoe


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,
Just wanted to wish my old mate *Crusoe* and *Penelope +++++* all the very best for Thursday, not long to wait now.           Well done on holding out on the pee sticks, reckon the whole 2ww drives you crazy but pee sticks are also likely to send you  IMHO! That said I have dabbled in the past...  Will cross all my limbs and hair for you, not mention every other possible part of my body!

Bluebell- have been thinking of you lots and lots this weekend. Will reply to your IM later today I hope.

Mrs M- still no smoothie recipes, I'm useless! Brain like a sieve, would blame the drugs but I'm always the same...  hope you're ok, coming in for a chat tonight?

Bel- how are you, hun?

Need to download a little gripe so sorry about the me-post ...

Have had a song and dance getting the results of my thyroid blood test back, the last step in planning our FET- the GP surgery are less than efficient but went in anyway to see if the results were back. They couldn't find them, then the receptionist looked them up on the screen and printed them off for me. Couldn't believe that they were still showing I'm slightly overactive (not good for ttc) when have been taking a reduced dose of thyroxine for a month. Anyway, thought that's it, no FET next month.  I asked that the GP call me to talk over what could be done, which he did but only 20 mins later (receptionnist said it would be 1 & 1/2 hrs) so I was in the supermarket, had to dump my shopping and sit in the café discussing my womb lining and hrt! Then he said he had no results from last week and what date did my print-out say? I ran back to the car (Anneka Rice eat your heart out!) and sure enough, the bimbo had given me results from LAST JULY!  Relief! Anyway, I still have no results through and the GP sounded really p***ed off that I'd wasted his time. (Tough luck ) He said to give it a few days and then call back but I've arranged with the now very apologetic receptionist to call back tomorrow myself and check in each day because flight costs are going up all the time (but mostly I'm just impatient!) My auntie works in the supermarket and doesn't know about our IVF so I was hoping she wasn't around the café at the time but I think I got away with it!

Feel calmer now, thanks for the download... !! 

Hi to everyone, hope you're all ok,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Newday

Hi Lisa

sorry you had to go through that!

Sent you an email!

Dawn


----------



## crusoe

GG - 
All I can say is bl**dy doctors receptionists ... I've had my fill of them over the years and this kind of mix up sounds absolutely par for the course. Good for you for being impatient - the NHS could do with a few more impatient patients! I hope when you do get the results they are good and your FET can go ahead. Easter in Athens sounds good to me!

Bluebell - hope you are doing ok- still thinking of you lots and Bonnie how are you doing?

Dawn / Newday - like the new name. New name, new beginnings eh? I hope so for you...

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Pen and crusoe so glad to see you  both posting, i wasnt  sure if i was going to have to track you down on another thread!!! (Perhaps we should have an abroadies introduction part that shows where everyone is in treatment, and perhaps where so we can find everyone i.e. if they post on the international boards,  now that the board has changed .... )
Pen its "normal" to feel what you are ... i had a "breakdown" about 3 days before testing, and then managed to cry straight after giving blood for my beta test and on my way to the station before i phoned for my results, its just so hard, you are carrying with you so many thoughts what if, what not, what do i do, could i be etc etc ... you wouldnt be human not to be going through a range of emotions ....
I would personally not recommend testing with a pee stick before the due date - it seems to cause more concern than anything else!  
Pen i wouldnt worry about the implanation bleed - i have been pregant 4 times and never have had a bleed during this time ....i dont think it means anything...
Dawn - i also like the choice of name ....
Crusoe thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes
I agree with janeup, go for the laughter, i watched old frasier re-runs during my 2week wait to make me laugh (jo - earthekitt - had told me to do this!) There is a study which shows laughter helps implantation .... i used to even force myself to laugh, not sure if this is what they meant!!!
Giggly i am sorry for your run around and hopefully you get some answers real soon .... Iknow that feeling of discussing ivf issues in a supermarket, i have done it a few times when i have had to take a call, and always hope non-one has been able to piece it all together!
Big hello to everyone else


----------



## Fidget

Hey Safarigirl,

the list at the beginning should give you some direction to where people are, thankfully i put all the clinics under country ( didnt know they were going to split the board honest!)

If thats not much help I will try and sort something out for you all

Debs
xxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

SG thank you so much for your posting, your post was so in touch with how I am feeling I could have written it myself!  Also feel much more encouraged to hear that implantation bleeds are not the norm for some people so am now going to put my positive head firmly back on    Its funny how much it helped just seeing it written down and I am now going to try really hard not to go near the pee-sticks! Am sure, like you, I will be blubbing in the hours after giving my blood on Wednesday morning and getting the result in the afternoon, all this emotion is so hard but am hanging in there.

Giggly, what a nightmare! Hope you get some great news and thank you too for your good wishes.

Crusoe, thanks honey for your post, and good for you for staying away from the sticks. I know you have always previously tested early at home, hang in there babe! 

Jane, feeling that hug my lovely, thank you so much.

Am feeling much much better now - thanks guys, you are the best    

Pen


----------



## poopy

evening girls,
good luck crusoe ans pen the waiting is nearly over them 2ww are a killer.still suffering with this damn flu when all i want to do is get back to normal.
also i agree about docs receptionist who do they think they are i now tell them its a personal matter and i will only disscuss with the gp.they have no right to ask why you want to see the gp.
hope everyone else is ok.
love poopy.x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh Bum!  

Just wrote a lovely long post and then went and lost it! Double Bum!!   

OK, here is the short version!

Pen and Crusoe, thinking of you and sending you    

Giggly and Radnorgirl - great to chat tonight!

Poopy - hope that you are soon feeling better.

Bluebell - thinking of you and sending you hugs  

Bonnie - how are you doing hun?

Big   to everyone!

Jules
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to say I am thinking of Crusoe and Pen as their nasty 2WWs draw to a close.  I am supposed to be working, so will post more this evening, but just wanted to say I am thinking of you both.  I know it is impossible not to look for signs (I know as I've just been there myself !!), but implantation bleeding is certainly one that happens for some people and not others.  I had it with my 1st DE cycle and was really worried hadn't had it in the second, then got loads of it, then got BFP, then m/c, so I think what I am trying to say is that bleeding can mean all sorts of things and no bleeding isn't at all a bad sign.  Big hugs to you both and crossing everything for you and wishing so hard for you (can you hear me squeezing the wishes out ?!!!!)

Giggles, sounds like you have been through a rough time. Will reply more later today.

I wanted to thank you all so much for your lovely IMs.  I have had so many lovely long ones, and so thoughtful.  I will reply to them all soon. What would I do without you all ?  I finally got my final HCG result yesterday and it had dropped from 1,515 down to 368.  It was taken on Saturday but only got the result yesterday late afternoon.  They had said yesterday morning but kept me hanging on.  Sometimes I just don't think they realise just how much evey minute counts !  Even though I really knew the worst, I couldn't help feeling in limbo / denial and still felt pregnant, and had to spend the whole w/e behaving as if I still was just in case.  Now I have been told to come off the drugs and to expect a very heavy bleed. Wey hey, can't wait !  I am feeling a tiny bit better, but still really, really struggling to pick myself up.  It is only really you lot that seem to understand the depth of the hurting.  The rest of the world carries on regardless and it is really hard to engage with it positively at the moment.  Somebody in one of their messages to me said how when they had their miscarriage, they were surprised at the lack of reaction from friends, even those who had had miscarriages themselves.  I have had the same.  I feel so desperate for support just now, and it just feels that there's nowhere easy that I can rest and recover.  For example this weekend is DH's sister's 40th birthday pop star theme fancy dress party.  I feel like going to that like I feel like a kick in the head.  We were going to go as Yazoo, but now that this has happened I can't face the thought of trawling round charity shops looking for an outfit and using hoops to make myself fat.  Do any of you, at times like this, feel like you want to go and hide away somewhere really peaceful, like a lovely seasidey place, or a convalescent home on the Alps (OK slightly Heidi like fantasy of people in floral frocks and goat herds and cowbells and flowers and snowy peaks) where no-one knows you and you can escape from the world for a while ?  

I will pick myself up though, I know, but it just takes time.  It's like the proverbial falling off a horse analogy.  I'll get back on, but my concussion is a bit bad this time so I need a serious rest.

Love to everyone, and will post again later with more replies to what is happening to all of yoooooouuu !

Bluebell xxx


----------



## crusoe

Morning all

Sorry a bit of a “me” post coming up…

I think it is all over for me, I couldn’t hold out any longer and tested this morning (12dp2dt) and guess what it was another resounding negative.
Obviously I will hold on for the blood test on Thursday but realistically things aren’t going to change now.

This attempt was basically as good as it is ever going to get – 2 grade 10’s and that hasn’t worked so we are starting to conclude it probably never will. We are blessed to have 2 frosties so we will pluck up the courage to use them in the next couple of months – then I suspect it could well be game over for us.

Thanks for your support and wishing my fellow 2ww’s much better luck.

Love Crusoe
x


----------



## schmoo73

Bluebell - i just want to give you the biggest hug in the world, but I have to settle for a picture of it sorry  .  I have never got pg before but I do feel those feelings after a BFN.  You are definitely not alone, and as always we are hear for a virtual shoulder to cry on.  Take care hun, hope the bleed is not too awful.  We are thinking of you.

Crusoe - sweetheart, I am so sorry to hear your POAS news, I really do hope that it's too early for you and you get the deserved BFP on your blood test on thursday. Sending you a cuddle too  

Schmoo x


----------



## radnorgirl

Pen - wishing you all the luck in the word for testing.

Crusoe - Sorry to hear about your negative pee stick honey. I do hope that it was just that bit too early and the blood test gives you the positive that you deserve. I know the frustration and the pain that you are feeling - that everything seemed perfect yet the cycle failed. Please do not loose hope because of this. With my first fresh cycle nothing could have been better - everything was text book perfect but it failed yet then went on to get a positive with a frozen cycle. It is a lottery and we can drive our selves mad trying to work out why it was not our turn. Sending you hug hugs   

Bluebell - Sorry to hear that you are feeling so isolated at a time when you are inevitably feeling low. I am really surprised about the lack of reaction of friends who have had miscarriages. Although that I cannot even begin to really understand the pain that you are going through I imagine that it is very much like a bereavement. I think that when we go through infertility treatment we cannot help but put our hopes into those little embyos that we see on the screen. The hopes of the child that they might become inevitably leads to us bonding with them. The difficult and painful journey of ivf makes us realise how precious these gifts are and when we get a bfn or worse go through the trauma of a miscarraige the pain is that much greater than for others who have not had to travel down this path.

When things were not good I had days when I felt that I could not face the rest of the world. I think that we all need time to recover. One thing that took me by surprise is that the second time round when I got a bfn I thought that I would be able to deal with it more easily as I had been there before but that simply was not the case. It does not get any easier, if anything it gets harder. Sending you big hugs. Give yourself the time that you need honey.

Ms Minerva and Giggly - It was lovely chatting to you both the other night. Sorry I could not stay much longer. How was the pie giggles?

Hello to everyone else

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Oh Crusoe, I am so so very sorry.  You are so lovely and just don't deserve this at all.  Of course, like Helen, I am hoping for you so much that you tested to early, but I know that that hope (and it is there) doesn't take away the pain and fear that you will have to be going through now.  Was so much hoping for better news for you.  You sent me such a lovely long and helpful IM, which I haven't replied to yet. I will be sending you one.

Sending you big big hugs and just wishing there was more I could do to help.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe- been thinking about you this week and I'm so sorry the dreaded pee stick didn't give you the news you so wanted.   I know like the others have said you'll  be hanging on for the blood test but I so feel for you. You've been through such a lot in the time I've known you on here and obviously long before that so you're bound to be feeling low. What an absolute [email protected] Oh, things like this make me angry, especially when I see parents left right and centre who shout abuse at their kids and whack them around in public when people like you would cherish and love a child so much.    I know where you're coming from in terms of not being able to be on this journey forever, there is life outside IVF after all. But if you ever did choose not to continue you will definitely be able to say you did everything you could to make it work, hun. But let's think positive for the time being and hold out some hope while there is some. It's not over yet but I totally understand the need to prepare yourself. Sending you huge hugs, sweetie.    

Bluebell- you're welcome to fly down to have a weekend away here with me whenever you like. We're near the sea and the forest and not too far from some retail therapy. Go on, get out of the crappy fancy dress party and come and visit! DH is away most of the weekend anyway... Stupid idea but invite's there. Sure you need your man and your babe more than anything but if you do feel like getting away from it all... Sending you some hugs as well, what a week eh...  It will take time but you will pick yourself up. Every time I feel really low I just remind myself how it could be (and has been) much worse and look at all the positives, have a bloody good cry and hug my doggy and anyone else who'll have me! Here's a big one for you, hun .   

Helen- you're right about things getting harder the further you go along, that's why I have such respect for people like Crusoe and many others who have kep after their dream when it is just so difficult. You only need one break, why can't some of the lovely people in the world just get it?   Lovely chatting to you too, hun. Pie was nice but more pastry than filling in the end so know what to do next time.   Hope you feel better today. 

Pen P- good luck for Thurs.  

Hi to everyone else! 

Still no blood test news, think will get jobs done then ring them again this pm.

Take care and love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all,

Crusoe so sorry to hear about your pee-stick result, I am praying for you that the blood test on Thursday gives you a different result.  

I'm afraid that I couldnt hold out any longer either and myself did a HPT this morning and got a negative. I am 11dpt 2dt and praying and hoping that again it is just too early but as I have my blood test tomorrow (which in itself seems really early?) I am struggling to convince myself that I am still in with a hope.

Its really weird as I woke up this morning feeling queasy which is why I decided to do the test but maybe that too is the drugs.  Have been trawling the internet and FF all morning looking for stories from people who have had negative hpt's and gone on to have bfp blood tests and there seems to be quite a lot so am still hoping. 

Thanks to everyone for there positive thoughts, will of course let you know tomorrow when I get the official result.

Pen
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Dear all,

Just got back from a short holiday where I met up with my DH. It was lovely although a little strange to be together again after so long..hope it's not so many weeks next time. Little DD cried her eyes out when we had to part, broke my heart..

Crusoe dearest - I have sent you an IM 

Pen - day 11 is too early to test so I really hope the blood test shows a nice big fat surprise for you

"Bloob" - Please come and stay with me after you've been to stay with Lisa  R and I would LOVE to meet you and your little R too if you wanted to bring her ( and your dear DH too of course ) we have a completely separate spare room and bathroom so you could hide away if you wanted! You deserve a break after all this hell so , hope on a plane, take the train and do an "FF " tour of the U.K. - Lisa what a brill idea!

GG - SOO hope you get the results of your blood test ..just quickly read through your post - what madness!

Not sure where everyone else is up to..am surrounded by empty suitcases, wet swimming costumes etc.. but just HAD to check in and say a little hello to you all.

Take care,

D X


----------



## safarigirl

Pen and Crusoe, i am not going to say anything on your peestick results, but rather wait till tomorrow, i have heard of too many peesticks turning positive .... so i am going to hold off on any thoughts, hugs, anything until i hear your beta results ....  But i am thinking of you both ....

Bluebell hugs to you - it is a difficult time to go through a loss, a miscarraige and have no one really udnerstand what you are going through - that is the hardest part.  A miscarriage is a loss of so much, its hard to define and put it in words, but i still feel the edge of that grief i experienced and wish it on no-one ...  i remember sometimes so desperately just wanting someone to talk to me, to listen to me, and just to nod when i told them how cr*p i felt, and not tell me to perk up and that everthing would be okay, blah blah... i wanted to be in my grief, in my moment, not jollied out of it ....

However saying that it is also okay, if you are up for it, to go to the party, to have a laugh (if you can), and yet still feel sad.  Dealing with a loss takes time, and sometimes you (and your partner) might just need a little light relief as dealing with loss is a road you have to walk on and is not something that just goes away.  I often isolated myself in my grief and hid away, and actually sometimes just going out, and having a light moment if only for a minute or two did help me a little.  Not sure if this helps or if i have expressed it right, but thinking of you and sending you hugs.

big hello to everyone else


----------



## three_stars

Darn!  lost beginning of first email.

Pen and Crusoe- hoping above all things turn around for both of you by Thursday.  mine do go for neg p stick to positive HCG so it does happen but I hope if yours does it stays a strong positive.  All fingers crossed.

Lesleyj- are you okay?  Have not seen a word and thought you were testing Monday so I hope you are ok.  WIll send an email.

Alma May- Kate - if you are coming over to Paris still on Wednesday bring a warm coat _  I can meet you for a coffee or lunch in the day but after 5 I have DD.  WOuld be great to meet up dinally!

Love to everyone else and I promised to catch up soon.  Keep falling asleep with DD putting her to bed and wake up a-t midnight only to turn all the lights and computers off!
Having my Hysterscopy Thursday to see what's what so no planning until then.

Love to all
B123 / bonnie 

PS  I have started putting b123  back on all my posts (even though I hate to sound unpersonal with all of you) otherwise when I went to look up old posts I find that bonnie more often then not refers to some members' dogs or Scotland!!!


----------



## crusoe

Pen - so wrapped up in myself, I have only just seen your post. I'll be keeping everything crossed for your blood test tomorrow.

Thanks everyone for your support - you really are fantastic and really help keep me going. It is so good to know people understand and care.

Crusoe
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Yo dudes... 

Crusoe & Pen P- here's to different betas for the pair of you, it's not over yet... 

RSMum-* briiliant* to have you back,  hope you're nice and rested. I owe you an IM so will endeavour to catch up this week.

I got my blood test results (from the hospital, not the GP, oh what a surprise !) 
Apologies to those of you who don't have underactive thryroid but I know there are one or two of you out there so if yiou have any advice for me it would be great. I was on 200mcg/day which gave me a TSH of 0.01, which actually gives me an overative thyroid but I felt well and my GP said it was fine. My IF consultant however said it needs to be between 1 and 2 for ttc so reduced me to 175mcg a month ago. Today's blood tests shows a TSH of 0.28 which means I'm still taking too much. So, I have an appointment with a GP on Friday to discuss reducing it further and the FET is off for Easter.  I'm hoping the new dose will be ok for a May cycle and that somewhere along the line I'll get preggers cos this has been my problem all along! A girl can dream, eh?

Hugs to everyone,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## poopy

pen and crusoe never say never just wait till your proper day to test i say! i have heard lots of stories over the years that a neg can turn to a pos in a couple of days.keeping my fingers crossed for both of you.
i'm still suffering with the flu and i'm back to work tommorrow after 3 weeks off really not looking forward to it.
hi to everyone else come girls lots of positive thoughs we all deserve lots of luck.


----------



## larkles

Crusoe & Pen

Just to let you know that I am wishing you all the best for your results and heaps of   for you both

Love Larkles  
xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Pen and Crusoe, thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you. It must be so hard - the 2ww is bad enough with all the ups and downs, analysing every little feeling and twinge - then the dreaded hpt... But the blood test is what really counts. I know you know this, just hang on in there for a couple more days.... 

Giggly, so sorry that you won't be having your FET at Easter, but after having had all these tests it's good to make sure that you're doing everything to get things as perfect as possible. Good for you. Hopefully the thyroid meds will work quickly and you'll be ready to go out in May. In the meantime you can keep making us laugh (the supermarket bit made me laugh!)

RSMUM, glad you and DD enjoyed you holiday with DH.

Love to everyone else
Mrs Bunnyxx


----------



## aldo

Hi Crusoe & Pen

Hope your pee sticks are wrong fingers crossed for tomorrow & Thurs



Carolx


----------



## Spaykay

Pen and Crusoe, thinking about you both and hoping that you get different results when yo udo yor next tests.

Kay xxx


----------



## three_stars

Bluebell-  I have just had a chance to sneak on the board a bit more and realised what has happened to you.  I am so very sorry!  I wish I could give you a big hug right now!  I am in tears for you.  It is so hard and unfair.  Give your self time both for the pain and also for all the hormones to get out of your system.  I don't blame you for not wanting to face people right now; and what was said about other's having miscarriage not necessarily able to understand what we suffer through- it just is not quite the same thing really.  I hope you find some comfort through all of us and please send me IM or call when ever you feel need to talk to someone.  This road we are all on takes perseverance and courage all the way.


RSMum- I hope you all had a good 4 days together-  I know how hard that is on DD- have the same problem now everytime.

Giggly- sorry we will not hook up in Greece then at Easter but I may not be there before May any way so we will see; good you are having such attention to the results of your tests.  AFter what you wrote I pulled out my TSH tests the past few yeasr- had three of them :  0.9, 0.475, 0.74  I had heard that although normal range is listed 0.4 to 4.4, for ttc less then 2 is best.  Never heard higher then 1 as well- so will ask about it again_ I had a bit of problem there in the past but DRs all said it was fine now.    Maybe mine is a bit too low.  

Poopy- threee wks is a long time down with the flu- or where you also not wanting to go back to work?    Glad you are better.

Hello to everyone else.
Love,

B123


----------



## Ms Minerva

Pen and Crusoe - so sorry that the dreaded HPT didn't give a BFP, really hope that the rotten things were wrong, wrong, wrong! Oh, I so know the temptation of the pee sticks! But I have only succumbed once, 'cos I am a cowardly custard at heart and I always want to live as long as possible with the hope....big hugs to you both!  And I am still gonna send you some     

Giggly, sorry that your tx will be delayed, but the weather will be better in May and it will give you plenty of time to sort out your thyroid meds.

RSMUM - glad you had a great time, must be hard seeing you DD   so upset though.

Poopy - hope that you first day back goes better than mine! Manager wants me to see the medical officer, cos I have had an "excessive" number of days off, Oh Joy! Really think that they secretly want shot of me.....but I need the money...Ho, hum...

Bonnie - good luck for the hysteroscopy on Thursday.

Anyone heard from LesleyJ? When is she testing? It really must be soon!!

Lesley, if you are reading this, hope you are OK.

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Sorry - been quiet as my result makes a hat trick of negatives this week, and I didn't want to post earlier as superstitious and didn't want to jinx Pen & Crusoe.  Life sucks a biggie - you'd think I'd be used to it now after 12 negatives, but since I'm coming closer to giving up completely, it's harder....

Love to all,  Lesleyj


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lesleyj,
So sorry, babes. Just read your post and had to send you a big fat hug. I can just feel the sadness in your post.  

Love and hugs
Giggly
x


----------



## Newday

Lesleyj ]

very sorry lots of hugs

Dawn


----------



## Newday

Crusoe and Pen good luck thinking of you both

Hope those dreaded pee sticks are wrong ( )

Love Dawn


----------



## Newday

Hi Bluebell

sorry you feel so down and finding things difficult. People do dismiss MC very easily I found that ususally well these things happen and my MIL was the worst but she wasn't told until long after. It's harder for us too as it's not as simple as well just have more sex it's the money, time emotions etc....... I am so scared of it all failing again but too scared to stop trying at the mo even though I know it has to come to an end soon.

Take care

Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - I know exactly what you mean - I can't even begin to think about giving up - but I know I may have to face it one day...

LesleyJ - So, so sorry to read your post last night

Crusoe and Pen - just still hoping for you both...

Take care,


D X


----------



## bluebell

Oh lovely friends what a week we have had eh ?  

Lesley I am so sorry.  Yes, as Giggles says, we can feel your pain, and we all understand it so completely.  I want to be there to give you the biggest ever of hugs.  It was so sweet of you not to post until Crusoe and Pen did.  You are such a special, thoughtful person.  Please take extra care of yourself.

Pen and Crusoe, hope that today goes quickly for both of you so that tomorrow comes soon to give you those definite answers  - or even today if you get HCG results today. Being in limbo is a nightmare I know.  Really hoping as hard as I can that you both tested too early.  

Giggles, you are so sweet with your lovely offers of coming to stay this weekend.  I felt so cared for !  I wish I could, but couldn't get childcare at such short notice and also I have no money (even worse as redundant as from next week) and live such a bloody long way away from both of you !  So sorry about your hold up for FET.  You have such amazing positivity and patience.  I always seem to see analogies in my mind and it's like we are all trying to climb a mountain, and some of us manage to get part way up it but fall off, but for you at the moment there is even a hold up of trying to get your gear sorted (walking boots etc).  It must be so frustrating.  I'm just going to sit in the meadows at the bottom with my back to the mountain in the long grass and flowers for the moment, drinking wine and eating wonderful things. Anyone care to join me ?  Sorry, must have gone a bit doolally .. off to do some work.  Thanks Giggles for being there so much for all of us.  I hope that you get some luck soon and that your FET can go ahead.

BUT, let's have another FF get together sooooooon please !  We need to all meet up and get pi*sed together !  I think we all deserve that after this week and last week.  Howabout somewhere near Giggles in the lovely New Forest ?

I know what you all mean about not wanting to give up.  My MIL, rather than sympathising about the m/c, said (in her usual forthright, angry manner) "I just don't know why you are still doing this .. I mean, how many times have you gone through this now ?".  Because I feel vulnerable at the mo, she made me feel like a selfish child who wants more toys.  I tried not to spend to much effort justifying myself as I know I shouldn't have to.  I think her biggest complaint is that she thinks we are spending money that she gave us and hoped we'd spend on our house extension.  I hope that if I ever give ££ to Ria, I don't give it conditionally with restrictive clauses !  I know that if I don't get pg with our frosties, that is it for us.  DH wouldn't be willing to do another fresh cycle.  I would do 6,000 fresh cycles if I could.

Dawn, how are you ?  Not heard much about what is happening for you recently.

Big big hugs to you all and here are a few silly pictures to cheer us all up.....

          


Lots and lots of love from Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Bluebell

thats because I mainly post on the Reprofit board. We are due to go out during May half term lovely young donor 22 years ols.

I have a laporoscopy and hysteroscopy tomorrow so hopefully everything will be OK.

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, good luck tomorrow for your 'oscopies' !, and great news about your tx in May.  Donor sounds great.  Mine have always been over 30 (last one 35 !).
Let us know how you get on tomorrow.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HEM

Dawn

Hope yourlaporoscopy and hysteroscopy goes well - thinking of you...

Helen


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. 

Crusoe - Hun...It's so unfair. Hold on to the fact that you have had a BFP.....and please hold on to our shared dream. I'm here for you. But, it isn't over till the bloods? Hoping so much for a nice surprise with those results. lots o love,xx

Pen - So sorry to see your post also. The 2ww is so hard. You do have the blood test to come and I hope you get a nice surprise with yours too. I t has happened many times before,xx

GG - Blummin receptionists.....grrrrr!!! How dare they upset you. This game is hard enough without unhelpful people. You're are one strong cookie, and I'm sure your time will come very soon. I am definately up for a meet up again soon. i love Bluebelle's idea of us all getting pi***d this time too!!! Lots of love,xxxx

Dawn - Good luck with your op today. Thinking of you too,xxx

RSmum - Glad your hols went well. Bet it was wonderful to see DH again after so long. I'll IM you tonight,xx

Bluebelle - Buddy, my heart goes out to you. In my life a M/C was the hardes time ever, and one I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy, never mind my FF buddy. I promise with time it does get easier, but you need to let the grief take it's course. It still hurts me now when I think of our precious baby we lost, but that's part of what helps me carry on, in a strange way. Sorry, didn't mean this post to be about me!! What I'm trying to say particuarly badly, is that I have an idea how you are feeling and if you want to talk you know where I am!! P.S. Yahoo!!! I thought you would be good as Blondie!!!xx

Love to all FF buds,

Gotta go..at work,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

Bel, what a lovely post.  You are such a fantastic support for us all and I really hope that one day soon your dream comes true !

Yes, let's get another FF meet date sorted.  I've run out of money, but, what the heck, let's do it !!

Bluebellxx


----------



## bluebell

Me again....

I'm a bit worried that even though I am now off the drugs (since Monday) my bleed hasn't appeared.  My infertility problems were most likely caused in the 1st place by an infection caused by 'retained products' after a termination, so I am doubly concerned about doing any damage to my body from leaving things in there.  Any advice ?

Bluebellxx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone, 
just popped in to see how you were all getting on and its obviously been a hard week for abroadies   

Crusoe - I am so sorry that you have to go thru this and will be praying that your beta gives a better result. 
it does help to know people care but its because you have been so caring and supportive to others in the past - thinking of you xx

Pen - I hope things turn around for you too

lesley - i was really touched to read that you held off posting to spare others feelings - that was so thoughtful of you - i hope that such kindness has its rewards 

Giggly - ooh dr's receptionist  are  I think there are special training courses for them called ' How to make a bad time feel even worse - in 3 easy steps' I hope you get the correct information and help soon so you will soon be on your way - wishing you lots of luck  

RS Mum - hi !!!!!!! glad you had a good hols with dh , but its tough when the little ones get upset too - hope you are doing and will PM you sometime to have a catch up   

Bluebell - i really feel for you right now going thru this heartache. When others have not walked in your shoes then they have no right to pass judgement or have expectations on what you should or shouldn't do -Just do what feels right for you right now and sod the rest  i bet all of your FF's wish they could somehow materialise next to you and give you a big hug.-    thinking of you xxx Just seen your new post - the only thing I can think of is to go to your gp - may be you need a d&c but i am sure that others who have gone thru this are in abetter posotion to offer advice than me 

Bonnie & Newday - good luck for your ops this week   

Hi to bels, ms minerva, safari girl, lesley and everbody else  

I'll drop in again soon - nearly finished our home study for adoption - can't say I enjoyed it and and there's a couple of things that could go either way - one being the fact that I have had past depression ( hasn't everyone   ) - oh well its another journey with a different landscape and different obstacles along the way - but a journey all the same and hopefully we will all get there in the end 

love caseyxx


----------



## crusoe

Bluebell
Not sure I can advise you really, but when I had my m/c I did bleed a lot when I came off the drugs Ruth advised me to have another beta to see if the level had fallen to pre-pregnancy levels. It was still at 60 so I was advised then to have a D&C. Ceram faxed a letter to my GP who then refferred me. Fortunately we had private medical insurance which covered the D&C.
All I can advise is to give it another few days see if a bleed starts but another Beta might be useful to. What do your clinic recommend they should be helping you through this?

Casey - good to hear from you and great news that your home study is nearly over. What happens next? My DH wants to find out more about adoption but I can just see the sw's having a field day - me with my perculiar previous marriage and my DH with his violent father!

GG - so sorry your FET has been postponed - how bl**ming fustrating! All I can say is better to be sure everything is right  before you go to Greece and hopefully it will all be worth the wait.

Bel - good to hear from you and as always thanks for your constant support. Of course I will hold on to our shared dream but I am wondering if I might have to get there by a different route!

LesleyJ - what can I say? I am so sorry and I know it doesn't help but I know just how you feel.

PenPositve - still rooting for you.  It would be so good if one of us could turn this around into a positive - it ain't going to be me so I'm counting on you girl!

Much love and luck everyone
Crusoe


----------



## three_stars

Dear Casey_  good luck to you on getting through that process_ who is perfect in their eyes I would like to know?  Everyone has something in their life at this age.  good luck

Blubell_ I agree with Crusoe that you should have another HCG to see where it is at if you have not had a blled by tomorrow.  I just had one today_ waiting results to make sure it is fully negative or less then 10 now. My hysterscopy is just the diagnostic one tomorrow so not too bad.

Dawn I hope all goes well fo you with hysteroscopy and lap

Lesley- sent you a long email_  You know how I feel and hope you are holding up ok.

Bonnie / b123


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for all your kind messages and positive wishes. Unfortunately have just had the call from the clinic after my blood test this morning and its confirmed as a  . At least we have some frosties I guess.

No personals just now, far too sad


----------



## crusoe

Oh Pen 

So very sorry. Allow yourself to cry and be sad. In time you will start feeling more positive and want to give those lovely frosties a try.   

Please PM me if you want to chat at any time.

Not been a great week on this thread has it?

Huge hugs


----------



## Fidget

Awwwwwww Honey's what a week    

I just wanted to send you all some large  's   

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Penelope Positive- so so sorry for you, hun. Sending you mega hugs. Wish I didn't have to but hope they help anyway.    

Bluebell- I think the girls have given you some great advice, hope things move for you soon. Your MIL sounds like she needs a bit of a talking to- give me her number and I'll sort her out! I know what you mean about scaling a moutain without the right equipment, it may be I've been trying to climb without my walking boots all along! Then again maybe I didn't need them anyway and it wouldn't have made any difference. Grrr, it really plays with your head, doesn't it? Sending you a hug and your MIL a virtual kick up the hole.  

Newday/Dawn- all the best for your 'scopies!     Seems like you've been waiting a really long time for those. Hope all goes well.

Casey, great to hear from you and glad to hear you're making progress with the SWs. I'm sure they'll see what a brilliant job you're already doing as a parent and think that depression is just part of the poop you had to go through for a while. They ought to be snapping you up.  

Crusoe- same for you hun, there are kids out there desperate for homes and you would be fab parents I'm sure. At the end of the day it's the life you can provide for kids now that's important and not what happened to you through no fault of your own in the past. Well, that's what I think anyway. It didn't stop Angelina Jolie adopting when she drank her ex's blood and did all kinds of kinky things the whole world knew about! But you're not at that crossroads quite yet, hun. It's easier to plan the next step though, I know. 

Oh pants  , this has been a horrible week on this thread. Let's get p**ssed, great idea Bluebell!

Only thing is I want to get it all out of my system before a cycle in May (if my bloods play ball) so am up for a meet sooner rather than later. I have 2 weeks off over Easter- anyone up for a meet soonish? Depending how many of us there are and how fussy you are about accommodation there will be space for some people to stay with me. Would probably go out without DH though and have a girlie night and hopefully a big giggle.   We have 2 spare bedrooms, one single and one double, also a spare bathroom but it's next on our list for refurb so you'd have to excuse the vile tiles. DH also put his foot through the ceiling of the double room recently so there's an extra feature for you to admire!

Here's a suggestion- weekend after Easter? Saturday 6th April? Would've been in Greece so it might cheer me up!

Maybe it's too soon for you lot but personally I think we could do with a bit of a fun time. You can all stroke my cock on a rock and admire the new forest ponies and have an ice cream at the seaside. If not, I'll just do it on my own! (But not the getting p**sed part, that would be too sad!)

Anyway, love to all and here's to some better news in the coming weeks.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

i am so so so so sorry to read this thread today ..... its just not fair ... i know thats a childish response, but it isnt fair, and thats it.  My heart is sore for the three of you, and all i can offer is love and support, and someone here for you should you need someone to talk to, right now that doesnt seem enough for what each of you is going through.
I'm sorry i cant think of something more inspiring, but i really just feel so sad today, 3 negatives, bluebell's and bonnie's loss, gigglys putback ... come on universe look down and shift things here.


----------



## Ms Minerva

What a [email protected] week us Abroadies have had!

Bluebell, none of my family even know that I am still either having/or planning treatment;downside is no support when I have had a BFN, upside is no ill thought out comments. 

I am always so grateful for the support I receive on FF, what a lovely bunch you all are!  

Lesleyj - so very sorry to read your news, sending you big hugs  

Pen and Crusoe, thinking of you both, it's just not fair!!! I'm with Safarigirl, I just want to stamp my feet and shout "It's not fair!" 

Casey - I really don't think that depression should count against you, I read somewhere that about 1 in 5 women and 1 in 10 men get depression serious enough to need treating at some point in their lives and a lot of us, me included get the "blues". It is just part of life. You will be a fab mummy!

Gigglygirl - would love a p*ss up, but can't really leave DD and DH, ther'e not safe alone together,   but if you do arrange one, have a drink and think of me!

Dawn - good luck for your "oscopies" tomorrow.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

On a very much lighter note, has anyone noticed that we are all ending in a lucky "7"! Ok then, who is the phantom bubble blower?


----------



## Grumpygirl

And has anyone seen Fidget's bubbles OMG, the girl's a GOD! Or has a serious fan base!  

Wow.  

Come on then, who's the phantom bubble blower?


----------



## Ms Minerva

Yes, bring back the bubble burster, that's what I say!  



Jules


----------



## ElleJay

Thanks for all being so kind.  I second what Ms Minerva said - What a fantastic lot of people there are on this board.

Pen & Crusoe - so, so sorry that it's been confirmed you are in the same boat as me this week.  Logic tells me that things will get better for all of us, but it's not helping much at the moment....

Newday - good luck for your ops tomorrow, wishing you a speedy recovery.  

B123 - thanks so much for your e-mails - you are brilliant - hope tomorrow goes well.

Bluebell - Your MIL sounds as insensitive as my SIL (who is 20 years older than me and thinks that she can take the place of my Mum who died 7 years ago - two chances - Bob Hope and no hope!!)  Do these people really think we're suddenly going to smack our foreheads and go 'yes, you're right - what on earth was I thinking?'

When I had my miscarriage, they said to wait two weeks for the expected bleed to start up, otherwise I'd have to have a scrape as they didn't want any infection setting up.  With your previous history, your GP should refer you? 

Casey - I hope that common sense prevails and that your seeking help for depression does not impact on your being cleared for adoption.  The hoops people have to jump though.

Giggly - can't make that weekend, but have an ice cream for me (remembering that ice cream contains good fertility fats!)

Just got to hold it together for the rest of this week and I can fall apart at the weekend.....

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI again ladies_  Yes it is not a great week for us- the donside of the rollercoaster so that means it can only go up, right?  That's my logic.

Well I have my hysterscopy tomorrow morning and forgot all about my HCG again today as I was so sure it has to be negative by now.  I was not even going to do the test but it is still only at 17!  It was 60 last friday!  Technically still pg- I can't believe this.  Two choices- can cell for tomorrow or just not tell them.  Evidently there is still enough trace of placenta or sac to show some small levels of HCG- anyone think of any reason I should not go ahead with the diagnostic hysterscopy tomorrow?  I mean it is not like there is a live embryo in there any more.  

Giggly-  would love to meet up with you all.  I am trying to get over to London the 7 ( sat) to 22nd_ could come a day earlier and leave DD with DP for a saturday meet up somewhere.  Just not yet sure what dates I might have to go to AThens again.

NIte everyone
Bonnie b123


----------



## Fidget

Ms Minerva said:


> Yes, bring back the bubble burster, that's what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> Jules


hey you leave my lubbly bubbles alone 



gigglygirl said:


> And has anyone seen Fidget's bubbles OMG, the girl's a GOD! Or has a serious fan base!
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Come on then, who's the phantom bubble blower?


Thanks hun  

actually I was given 12,000 because of something I did for a buddy,  wasnt anything out of the ordinary but she asked if the Bossman would give me the bubbles........ was a long time ago now when the bubbles first came out  so really I havent got that many given by others 

We all generally blow and like to keep them up to 7...........


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

so sorry to read of the negatives and losses this week..its so cra*..really thinking of you all so much, lesleyj, penelope, B123 and bluebell, huge hugs to you all my special FF's  

Casey I wouldnt worry too much sweets, you will make a fab Mum and am sure they will be understanding..At my first 12 wk hospital appointment the Doctor/midwife said that they had to include on my preganancy notes my history of depression and a breakdown I had over 7 years ago. I was a bit miffed but they assured me its for my benefit only, that they will just be checking Im ok and not prone to depression after..they were nice about it..even though I wish it had never gone on my records and kept secret..Its hardly surprising is it after all we go through that we can suffer from these illnesses...Good luck hun xxx


Love to you all,

L xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I confess its me!

I have a thing about the lucky 77 only i feel a bit sad tonight because its not brought much luck has it

LesleyJ, pen and crusoe so very sorry  to u and ur dh's

Bluebell and Bonnie you are both in my thoughts

Love to you all
Emxx


----------



## larkles

Sorry it didn't work out for Crusoe, Pen & lesleyj-you are in my thoughts    

Larkles
x
P.S. It's me too with the lucky 7's-7 being my lucky number & to the lucky 7 threads


----------



## three_stars

Fidget
I blew you 10 more for being a great moderator 
b123 / bonnie


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck for today's op Bonnie


----------



## Fidget

Awwwwww Bonnie your a sweetie  

Actually all you girls are soooo lovely, its a pleasure being here with you all 

love and hugs to all

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Sorry I haevnt been on here much. Been feeling so [email protected] at the minute.

So sorry to read Pen and Crusoes news  - have a good cry and a good drink.

What a week for the abroadies hey.

Oh and I admit to being a phantom 7's blower too. 

Chris


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

My blood test had confirmed what I already knew that this my 6th cycle has failed. Even the beta was my lowest ever 0.05 and these were apparently "text book embryos."

Really not sure where we go from here. 

Love and luck  to everyone and as always thanks for your support
Sorry no personals today.

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

So sorry Crusoe, I know you sort of knew in advance but it doesnt lessen the pain one jot. Its just not fair.

My thoughts are with you babe. Take care of yourself. I hope you find the courage to keep on trying.

Lots of love
Pen
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe- so sorry, babes.   I really feel for you, you're one gutsy lady and really deserve this. I think the universe is a bit skewy this week to be honest.   Sent you an IM.

Piddle, pants, poo, ar*e!

Off to eat a big custard slice to drown my sorrows.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## janeup

Crusoe and Pen - I am so sorry to hear of your news.  I don't know really what to say, except big big hugs to you. 

Crusoe - God, this is so f*** unfair - I cannot believe this is happening to you on your 6th cycle .  I hope you have the strength to ask questions and possibly try again.  I want to scream and shout.  Big hugs to you and your DH. Hope Bertie is getting a lot of hugs today.  Jane Up


----------



## Grumpygirl

Meeting up-

Oh dear, just looked at my dates and I think Sat 7th April is the Saturday of Easter weekend? I meant the weekend after Easter...

So, Sat 14th April anyone?

Dur!
Giggly
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Crusoe and Pen, so sorry to hear that things haven't worked out this time. So sad for you and hoping that you can pick yourselves up again (easier said than done I know).

As B123 says, this rollercoaster can only start to go up again after all the bad news lately.

Lesleyj, sorry to hear your news too.

 

xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe, so very sad to read your post - my heart goes out to you. and Pen and Lesley and of course Bonnie and Bluebell too...

What an awful few weeks this has been all-round..you need so much strength to go through all this and it's so devastating when it fails..it's so madenning - I want it to work for each and every one of you and wish there was SOMETHING I could do to make that happen.

D xx


----------



## mini-me

What a sad week on the abroadies  

Crusoe & Pen - so sorry to hear about your BFNs.  Life's just not fair, is it?
    

Bluebell - Big hugs to you too.    Hope things sort themselves out soon.  Your MIL sounds like mine.  We told them when we started down the ivf journey and I said she must understand what I'm feeling being a woman etc - her reply was 'Well actually I understand women who don't want kids more!'!!!!    Needless to say she knows nothing of our continued journey.

GG - I have too been told TSH should be between 1 and 2 for fertility.  Apparently you should wait 3 months to test after a change in medication -I'm going the other way to you!  My last test was 2 point something so my GP put me up to 75mg from 50mg.  I'm actually going back next week for a blood test - if it comes out below 1, I'll alternate daily between 50 and 75.
Sorry you can't have FET at Easter, but hopefully those pescky thyroid hormones will sort themselves out soon.  Hope this helps. 

Lesley - big hugs to you too.  

Hello to everyone else, sorry I can't do more personals but I'm having a bit of a bad week both emotionally and workload wise.

Love and babydust to all,
mini-me xxx
        (Should be 7 of them!!   )


----------



## bluebell

To all my lovely friends.

Crusoe, Lesley and Pen, to all three of you, what a big pile of boll*cks this is.  It's so unfair for you.  I wanted this so much for you all.  Like the others have said, I wish I could do something to sort things out for you.  Sending you gentle thoughts, and hope you are gentle with yourselves too.  I wish we could all be together now, tonight, for that bottle (or 10) of wine we are going to drink.  Love and hugs to you.   

Bonnie, hope the op went OK, and yours too Dawn.

Giggles, I'm seriously thinking of coming down in April.  It's so sweet of you to throw your doors open.  I could stay with my chum in Tiptoe to leave room for more FFs in your house.  Trouble is, we have no money after this tx, and as of next week I am unemployed and may not get my job back, so will have to look to see how many pennies we have, as I would have to fly down.  I'll stay in touch about it.

Mini-me, so good to hear from you.  Sorry to hear you are having a tough week.  You're such a great gal ... you shouldn't have to have tough weeks.

RSMum - thanks for all your recent support - you are so kind.  Will reply to your PM tomorrow.

Casey, it makes me FURIOUS to think that you have to feel worried about your previous depression affecting your chances of adoption. To me, suffering from depression is a sign of having a sensitive personality, which is a wonderful thing.  Depression is sometimes just part of having a thoughtful and caring personality. It is nothing to be ashamed of, and I also think that anyone who has been through what we have all been through has to be tough.  You will be a FANTASTIC mummy.  You have shown yourself on FF to be strong, kind, determined and perfectly suited to being a parent.  Some little person (or people !) somewhere is going to be a very lucky one day soon when they join your family !

As for me, big bleed finally happening.  It started this afternoon, in all it's full-on goryness. I felt really horrible, sort of grotesque and vile, as opposed to the precious lovely thing it was only a week ago.  It made me feel useless and old and crap and pretty disgusting.  However, it will at least be over now soon, which will make recovering much easier.  I have still been in denial ...secretly hoping that they had made a mistake.  Now I know they haven't.

Love to everyone else, Janeup, Brownowl, Mrs Bunny, Bel, and anyone I have missed.

Big big hugs and let's get this horrible week over with.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell, 

Just wanted to say that although I have never had a m/c, I know what you mean about the denial stage after a BFN! The number of times I have told myself that it is all a horrible mistake and that they have given me someone else's test results!  

Often the drugs have held back AF, but until I have started to bleed, a little part of me has always still hoped, am I mad or what?

Sorry, just wanted to share....

Hugs to you  

Jules
xx
PS Totally agree with your comments on depression, it is just part of being alive and I am sure that everyone gets some form of depression, at some stage in their lives, well at least people who suffer from fertility problems probably do!


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies!  How many of you have your bottle of red ready to down it tonight  Well maybe not but at least it is what I feel like doing!  
We all seem to be having a pretty cr0p time all around.  Yes we could use a big group hug I think  

Crusoe - I feel terrible for you!  I know so well that feeling of what now?  It is worse then having a problem that you can work on.  

Hard to believe our Failures are just bad luck- do we deserve this much bad luck?  I'm nice to animals and children and help the blind guy cross my street whenever I see him!

I had my hysterscopy ( diagnostic) yesterday and the GYN only saw a bit of mucus and assures me that it is not a problem- I truly have to believe he is right and that DR. Penny agrees with me.  Going to Athens for surgery would have been an extra that I did not need right now.  So I am really impatient to start again.  Have two perfect blasts on ice but of course she is more inclined to have me get the best chance possible after so many tries (4 IVF in last 12 months) and I could seriously do without having another M/C.  ( Does anyone wonder why women get depressed? Especially women taking all the meds we do?)

MY DR spoke to me at length about not rushing into next cycle, let 1 or even 2 AF pass to see if it is normal but it is so hard to be patient while I see everything in my life nearly on hold and time just rushing by.

Yesterday I did not really appreciate what she had to say- it had to sink in for awhile.  She told me that I need to not let it depress me so much the failures and that I have to always think of all of this as very different then work or a race or something we can accomplish or win just by trying.  She said I have to think of it a bit like magic too or a miracle.  That there is no reason to feel like I failed and if  ( when) it works it has to be seen as having been a bit by magic too.  This is of course after all the medical things have been diagnosed and fixed; after that there is just a bit of the unknown we have to accept.  This is the hard part though.  

Hopefully meeting lovely Alma May finally for lunch today over here in Paris.  Would still like to join you all at in April if possible.
Take care ladies.

bonnie / b123


----------



## Newday

Hello everyone

well they let me come home last night my throat is a bit sore and on eof the sites where they went in.

Doc never had time to see me before he went home so hava a piece of paper with what they found. It was to check for hydrasphinx because Dr S at Fertimed suggested it.

This is what is written as it is can anyone see anything that might be a problem?

Hysteroscopy - Normal

Laparoscopy- Normal pelvic organs
No fill No spill bilaterally? proximal
No adhesions
No endometriosis
tubal blockage

I was surprised by tubal bloackage because the reasons for IVF was because DH had vasectomy reversal that didn't work but probably wouldn't have got pg anyway. Am I right in thinking tubes don't matter with IVF?

Any thoughts welcolmed.

Dawn


----------



## three_stars

Dawn,
Glad you are feeling OK.  I certainly hope they are consulting with you today about the results not just giving you an short paper to try to understand?  You do not need your tubes for IVF as the egg does not travel down them but 
I believe that blocked tubes are a problem in that they possibly can retain liquids that can be toxic to the embryos?  That is what I recall learning but I think you will get some more infomred comments here shortly.  I am glad for you all the rest seems to be OK.  

I am sure you are sore-  I only had the diagnostic but could barely sit on my bicycle this morning!  ouch- tender abdomen.

Take care,  bonnie / b123


----------



## Newday

Hi Bonnie

yes I know thats why I wanted everything checked. He said he would do it if he could but I don't know what if anything he did.  They had gone home for the night!

He is the same doc I have seen privately so am trying to get his PA this morning.

Do they have to remove tubes ? or can they tie them?

Dawn


----------



## three_stars

I am not entirely sure -  I would say to get on the phone with DR Sobek as soon as you have a complete report from your DR that did the scopies.  Try not to worry- at least you are making positive steps forward here in your investigations.
Love,
Bonnie  / b123


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quickie as I'm dashing out - I had one blocked tube and one that was partially open but then blocked up within 9 months. A normal scan revealed a hydrosalpynx which is what Bonnie is talking about - 3 out of 4 of the docs I saw said it could be a reason for implantation failure and as the tube was blocked I had it removed BUT I remember a girl from IM getting a BFP and  having a baby  girl 9 months later!!! ..and she had a HYDRO.

Not sure if this is any help to you..

Glad everythign else was ok though and hope your throat gets better soon

D X


----------



## Newday

Thanks Girls

I have telephoned the Nuffield to see what was done yesterday. Will find out later on today he may have closed the tubes for me anyway

Dawn


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,


crusoe sweetheart am so very sorry..thinking of you so much...xxxx 

Hello to everyone else..cant stay on long as am at work ....

big hugs to you all,

L xxx


----------



## nats210

What a rotten time this thread is going through.  I am so sorry to read such sad news and as always i admire you all so much with your strength and determination to never give up. It makes me cry that we can't wave a magic wand and make the pain go away.

You are in my thoughts and i pray that some day soon your dreams are realised and this pain will fade away.

nats
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Just got in from Doc's (after handbag, knicker and food shopping!) and I'm on a new lower dose of thyroxine with a review blood test in 6 weeks time.   I predicted the amount they reduced it to and have been on it since Tues!   Have to hope that this dose is the right one so we could go for tx in June, if not we're looking at July (but clashes with school trip abroad I organise) or September since my clinic is closed in August. And to think we were planning FET for this new year!   Here's hoping it sorts out our problems, in the meantime I'm looking forward to getting my norks back to normal after all these drugs and maybe going out running again to shift some of the tx flab. My best friend is getting married June 1st so don't want to look like a heiffer on her pics! I don't really mind waiting if it's going to help us get pg, it's also spring and summer soon and I always feel more cheerful in the sunshine.

Hope someone posts some good news on here soon please though!

Hugs to everyone, Dawn let us know when you hear anything. xxx

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening ladies, just wanted to pop by and say a quick thank you to you all for your kind messages. We are just coming to terms with our BFN and looking forward now to our next cycle probably in April/May.  At least we have our three frosties to have another go with.

Wouldnt have made it through the week without you guys, thank you so much.

Love Pen
xx


----------



## crusoe

Glad you are feeling a tiny bit Pen. It will gradually get easier. Great news you are already making plans for your frosties, looking to the future and not back to what might have been is the best way to cope.

GG - you patience astounds me - I am already desperate to get on with things and wish I could be a bit more relaxed about it and just look to the end result and not the days ticking by.

Our good news on that front is that we can see Mr ******* for implantation testing on Monday  - yes this Monday!! A whole lot sooner than I thought. Only problem now is where to find the money from!!

Have a relaxing weekend everyone.
What a week it has been.

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Newday

well the con phoned me last night 9.15pm said tubes are blocked womb end so no hydroshinx just means I need IVF tell me something I don't know

Dawn


----------



## three_stars

crusoe said:


> Our good news on that front is that we can see Mr ******* for implantation testing on Monday - yes this Monday!!


Dear Crusoe- this is exciting that you are able to to have an appt for Monday already. I was curious though what you meant by implantation testing and what it involves?

Pen- looks like you are all set for plans on next cycle APril/ May. I really hope I will be also. Just can do nothing until see how the next AF is and then go from then.

Dawn- Fully understand your frustration mixed with relief that nothing is found to be wrong. AT least you do not have to think about further surgery now on the tubes so that is positive.

I had a lovely day off lunching and visiting with lovely ALmaMay so that was a nice ending to the week. Thanks Katie!

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

bonnie / b123


----------



## Newday

well both the Con here and Dr M at reprofit have both said nothing to worry about so I guess it's all systems go for end of May

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to see if you have all seen my new thread about a meet up 14th April ?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89371.0

Hope you can come !!!!

Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Dawn

Good luck honey, it's such a shock at first but answers are always a relief. We thought that I would have the fertility problems, but when it ended up being both of us and even perhaps the combination of the 2 of us, I at least felt the relief that neither of us could ever blame ourselves, that was a comfort. Hope the wait isn't too long for you.

Kay xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe- Just popping in to say brilliant news about seeing Dr *******, maybe seeing him so soon after BFN may show something so it's great you can get in so early. Here's hoping there's something easily sorted out and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg! Best of luck, lovely.xxx

Dawn- great news for you too, not long to wait now...

Kay- Hope you're having a great weekend. 

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks Giggly, just enjoying a beer now!!! Would love to come to that meet, but the flight from Madrid may just be a little too expensive...hope yo uhave fun, have a drink on me!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## poopy

evening girls,
sorry to pen crusoe and lesley for your bfns life is so unfair  .
i have had such a busy week back at work i'm shattered and off to see fil tommorrow hes still in hospital so thats the weekend gone already i'll try and catch up nxt week.
hope everyone else is ok hanging in there like we all have to.
love poopy.x


----------



## larkles

Hi all

Can someone give me a hand here please? Af has still not showed and tonight is the deadline, if no show have to get bloods done on Monday and email Ruth with results-same day.I spoke to the london fertility centre on Friday and they said you have to register 1st and make appointment, it doesn't seem as this can be done with none. The costs are worrying me as have no funds for them, will have to ask my Dad   

Any other suggestions where I can have these done in London, I live in SW london but don't mind travelling?

Thanks in advance

Crusoe-great to hear you're seeing you dr on Monday, hope all goes well
Bluebell your "chateau" sounds fantastic

Larkles
x


----------



## AlmaMay

Larkles - Honestly, I really do hate the LFC any more. They have figured out that they can exploit us girls who are going abroad and do it as much as they can. I've never had to register with LFC for blood tests. I've just turned up as a non-patient and had them done. I did that two weeks ago. I don't go to LFC for scans any more because I really don't want a running commentary on my protocol and then a sales pitch on why I should be with them for treatment.

If you are stuck I have used the London Women's Clinic for blood tests and scans. They were very nice. Here's their contact information:

http://www.londonwomensclinic.com/contact/contact.html

Bonnie - It was lovely seeing you on Friday and meeting your beautiful DD. It was a good end to a difficult week. The only way is up after such a low.

Yours,
Almamay

/links


----------



## larkles

Thank you so much for the link Almamay-really appreciated   I will call them in the morning

Larkles
x


----------



## schmoo73

I went to the LFC about 3 weeks ago and they didn't say anything about registering for bloods, and I have to say the lady that scanned me was very pleasant and helpful (must have got her on a good day by all accounts) and they didn't push me to have tx with them at all.

Crusoe - hope it goes well with your appointment tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Larkles - hope the damned AF has arrived, as i have experienced they turn up when you don't want them to and don't when you do  .

Love to all that i have missed.

Take care 

Schmoo


----------



## Newday

Crusoe

good luck tomorrow hope you get some answers soon

Take Care

Love Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Thanks girls - you are all stars.

Glad things are looking good for May for you Dawn.

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just popping in 

to say

Crusoe wishing you lots of  for your appt tomorrow 
I hope that Dr ******* can offer some constructive advice/testing

Kay oooh a nice beer have one for me!

GG hope ur well

Bluebell hope u have a lovely meet!

Safarigirl wow cant believe how quickly time is going 

if there any updates for the list could u let either myself or debs know and we can update the list for you  

love to you all

Emxx


----------



## three_stars

Just lost my post again!! I think I have a lazy pinkie finger and I tend to hit the ctrl button when I should not- just did it twice  

Well most important thing was to tell all of you that Vindo  is OK and so are her twin girls. She is 23 wks now and has been on full bed rest most of the pregnancy because of bleeding. She said that it has just stopped finally end of last week but has to stay another week on bed rest to be sure. She said to say hello and that she is sorry she could not even sit at the computer.

I for one am very relieved to know she is OK as had not heard a word for some time. I can not even imagine how worrying that is to have bleeding through your pregnancy. She said she will try to look on the board in about a week. Take care of yourself Vindo!!! Not so much further to go now!

Bonnie / b123


----------



## bluebell

Thank Em for your lovely message to us all !!!

Things are looking a bit brighter in her now .. with things moving and some answers and good contacts  for Crusoe, Dawn and Larkles.  Let's hope the spring brings us lots of lovely big fat pozzies.  Crusoe, hope your meeting goes well today.  Looking forward to hearing how it went. I admire you for getting things going again so quickly.

Just to let you all know that the abroadies meet isn't set yet in terms of date, so if you couldn't make the 14th April, it may change.  So far there are about 4 of us who seem to be thinking of going.  


As for me, I'm still finding coping with the m/c tough.  The extreme rawness of the pain has subsided, but in some ways it is harder now, as people generally seem to expect me to have got over it by now.  In some ways that is good, as others create a sense of normality, but my pain is still there and still strong.  In fact, if I am honest, most days my main thought is of wanting to go for another tx, and all the associated worries and fears for another 'go'.  Yesterday was spent with DH, SIL and SIL's partner.  SIL and partner haven't seen me since m/c, but they didn't even mention it.  OK, I know everyone has different ways of dealing with it, and maybe they thought I didn't want to talk about it, but I did, and I dropped hints a few times by bringing it up, but they didn't bite the bait, so it had to be buried for the day.  We did have a nice time, looking round galleries, nice nosh, lazy cappucinos in the sun etc, but it felt false in many ways, and I felt hurt.  Hmmm, well, life is never simple.  On a more positive note, it was warm and sunny here yesterday, and driving to Edinburgh I felt really quite happy and energised, the 1st time I had for weeks. 

I would LOVE to go for my FET as soon as I can, but with us the limiting factor is spondoolies !!.  I was talking on the phone to another FF the other day, and it was a real light bulb over the head moment and it's never been clearer to me.  Most of the stress of tx is caused by the pressure of it being so expensive.  If it was freely available and we could just go again and again and again, it wouldn't be half as stressful, as nowhere near as much would rest on each attempt.  People say (and I have said this to myself) ... "have a break and rest and recover and let yourself heal".  Yes, there is something to this, but if I had been able to nip along to my local hospital for tx without having to spend any pennies, then it wouldn't seem such a big deal, and I wouldn't feel I needed a rest.  What do you all feel about this ?  None of us abroadie often mention the money as a limiting factor.  It certainly is for us and is the main reason we won't ever have another fresh cycle.

Love to everyone, and sorry for the big moan.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Bonnie, our posts crossed.  That's great news about Vindo.  Give her my love.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## three_stars

Yes I was busy salvaging my half lost post!!

Bluebell-  I understand how your feeling and about the family not mentioning it.  My partner has never so much as said a word to any of his friends or family-- which I often feel is unfair as it means they have no clue as to how I have acted at times- instead just thinking bad things about me instead.  Or you get the bad comments from people- I always get the " well you should be happy to have your DD"  Duh!  Of course I am!  It does not mean that a miscarriage is less painful.  Maybe no comments are better then bad ones-  and maybe they felt that way too.  Some people just do not know what to say, especially if they had never experienced what you are going through.  Or maybe they are living with there own secrets and it is painful for them?  Who knows.  The problem is we tend to take the silence as negative to our feelings- and all we want to do it scream and shout and cry but have to put on a good front instead.

I think we never get over a miscarriage just like we never get over an abortion if we had when younger-  which now seems even worse because of the irony of it.  Typically I had a boyfriend at college that was catholic and demanded an abortion on those grounds, then we got engaged and then broke with me not too long after- to seem respectable I guess  

When we lose something precious or fail at something that means so much it is never easy.

I agree with you that money adds so much stress- it really does, and the travel and planning side of things.  I am blessed with one child from IVF but that complicates the travel and adds to the cost as I live alone with her.  But even if IVF were free it would be stressful- infertility treatments are full of uncertainty; even the pregnancies afterwards can be ( as in Vindo and others have had).  

I think one of the hardest parts is feeling like everything is in my life ( nearly) is on hold.  And time and Money is slipping through my fingers and I don't have any control over it.

It is amazing how I have changed in terms of being frugal.  At every turn I think about the money that could be used instead for treatment.  I still dig in the pockets for DD when I can but rarely for myself.  In my case after this many years there is not a lot more corners I can cut- but maybe you and your DH can- it sounds like you have been trying though.  I do hope you find a way.


bonnie / b123


----------



## crusoe

Bluebell 
sorry you are feeling things are still so tough. The fact that your SIL and her partner did not mention your m/c sounds all to familiar to me. I think people genuinely do not know what to say / don't want to upset you or simply don't realise how devastating it is for you. I have felt so much anger towards some of my "friends" who said nothing to me when I m/c or who made insensitive remarks. This has resulted in the severing of some friendships (my doing) as I don't feel these people showed me any friendship when I was rock bottom and needed them most. Nowadays I just try and accept that some people will never ever understand how ever much you try and explain but the people who matter - my lovely DH and my parents do understand and that is where (apart from FF ) my support comes from.

As for the money issue - I completely agree it is a stress and a growing one for us. I think this together with the travel to a foreign country, the constant time off work and the feeling that I am letting colleagues down are my main stresses.  If only I could win the lottery and give up work ....

stay strong Bluebell - you are doing fine and all you are feeling is completely normal.

B123 - thanks for the update on VIndo - what a nighmare she has had!! I hope the rest of you pregnancy is uneventful Vindo. Sending all best wishes!

I'm off now for my appointment with Mr ******* - I'll let you know how it goes. I'm looking for answers but fully expect I'm just going to get suggestions and possibly more questions!

Love to all
Crusoe
xx


----------



## three_stars

good luck crusoe- we are all hoping you get some answers!

bonnie / b123


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there everyone,

Firstly, Vindo! Brilliant news that you're doing ok, I have been thinking about you. Is it really 23 weeks since we had a whirlwind 10 minute meeting in Athens? Here's to a smoother second half of your pregnancy. Lots of hugs. xxx

Bluebell- I'm going to buy a lottery ticket for you this week and when the number comes up you can spread the tx spondoolicksy love around everyone on here. Failing that, have you though about selling your body? (I'd end up in debt with the state of mine!) I'm being flippant here and please don't think that I mean it- I know that it's really hard to find money for tx and when you've done it time and time again and travelled abroad to do it it's such a drain. I wish so much there was a magic wand we could wave. I've had people who've said to me "Well, it's nothing compared to the cost of bringing up a child over it's lifetime" which is probably true, but only someone who's not struggling to find cash to do it or is fertile themselves (or doesn't yet know they're not) can say that I think. For our part DH has a good job but I've needed to go part-time after my cancer and it has a whole truck load of consequences as I've had to learn to rely on him almost totally financially (my money would only cover the food bill and a couple of other me-related bills like last week's new £12.99 handbag! What a rebel spendthrift I am...) and also field comments from friends who didn't know about the IVF and that being a factor in me being part-time who thought I was a lazy bi-atch! I do struggle with not being able to pay my way but DH (bless him) sees it as a partnership and we're doing this for both of us. Between the two of us we have enough to do a few tx's. I so wish the bloody govt helped us in some way, I feel very let down by the anonymity ruling and the effect it has had in sending us all abroad. One free IVF per couple MY A$%E!   

I've never had a m/c so can't comment on how people around me would cope with that but I did completely sort out the sheep from the goats among my friends when I was ill. There were people who acknowledged my pain and with a simple phone call or text here and there I felt supported and loved. Those who said nothing because they didn't know how to were not my true friends because to me friendship is about being there for people in good times as well as bad, and if anything goes wrong for any of my friends I will always endeavour to somehow acknowledge their situation even if they don't want help. Maybe your DH asked your SIL and BIL not to talk about it this weekend to give you a break? It may not be for any other reason than them thinking you might want to just have a nice time. You are grieving though, hun, and if you bury it you won't be dealing with your feelings and it's not good to hide things away as they have a habit of biting you on the bum later on. You can ALWAYS wail and moan on here and we're here for you whenever.    

Crusoe- hope Mr ******* can give you a few pointers. I expect you'll need to have a few tests and they'll probably cost you lots of £££££££ again but you've tried the try it lots of times approach and I think you're right to seek help. I'll be really interested to see what he has to say. Here's hoping you get some answers soon. 

Bonnie- you said " When we lose something precious or fail at something that means so much it is never easy. " That's so true. We've always worked hard and somehow most of what we set out to achieve has panned out - school, exams, driving test, getting married etc etc. But this tx lark isn't like anything I've done before- however much effort I put into  it doesn't seem to have paid off yet, and this seems unfair so much of the time. Especially when you see little oiks with their screaming parents in town and think 'why her'? I could do a much better job! I think we just have to think the universe has a plan for us and hopefully it'll all become clear one day. Like when we got our dog, she was already 6 months old so toilet trained and well-adjusted, and she was a rescue dog at just the same time as we needed a doggie to love , just before I started chemo. She is the best dog ever. I bet you wouldn't exchange DD for another child just to have had her earlier. Stupid logic but it works for me. 

God, this was long one and I'm supposed to be ringing France for school! Better go!
Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

OK ladies, have decided that with no tx for the next few months and spring on it's way, bezzy mate's wedding in June and me having a fat [email protected]#e after tx and too many pies I'm going to go on a diet.

Hate that word but have done a ticker and I lost 3 stone before our wedding so I know I can do it. (Apart from the blasted  hrt and thyroid problem now making it harder!) Please shame me if I admit to eating choccy/biscuits/chips!

When I lost weight for our wedding I had a pic of an outsize bride on the biscuit tin at work and one on the fridge, anyone got any tips for what to put on this time?!

Crusoe- hope today went well and didn't cost you too much cash.

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Giggly...I had a chat a while back and we set up a whole joke pimp system!! I was gonna stand on corners and make some money with another FF and I can't remember who was gonna pimp us  . It's all so frustrating isn't it. My DH is gonna ring our doctor again tonight as we are stillllllllll awaiting results and stillllllll don't know how much next tx will cost. Grrrrrr.......

Kay xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a real quickie as have to do some delightful chores ... must get that toilet looking like it isn't something in a Turkish hotel before friends come round for lunch tomorrow !!

Just wanted to thank you all for your support.  I had a great big whopper moan and you all came back with loads of amazing helpful stuff.  What would I do without you ?? OK, Giggles, selling my body it will have to be.  Anyone any good at Paintbrush Computer packages, e.g. to smooth out the Caesarian overhanging 'smile' ?, or the whiskers, or to reduce the herd of chins to one solitary one ?

Crusoe, howdit go ?

Love and hugs to you all,
Nite nite,
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

BLOOB! Came on to say how much I was thinking of you - left you a phone message - was out walking on the beach time and fancied a  ..then came home and read all the posts - my heart really goes out to you hun...and to everyone else going through what you are right now...but then, you just had me    cos NOBODY has mentioned that lovely "smile " before ( mine came from an over-enthusiastic laparsotomy surgeon!  ),,that is SOOOOO TRUE!!

And what's all this about pimping you lot? 

I don't know... you turn your back for a minute and there you all are back in the gutter again..    amazing! Last time I recall it was stroking various things, then before that something about toenails and so much else I just can't remember and/or repeat!! 

Seriously though, after the last few weeks and all the hell that so many of you have gone through , honestly it's just BRILLIANT to come on here and splutter with laughter..

Stay stong girls, we're a tough old bunch eh?!  

take care all of you

LOL

D X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell - whiskers, C-section scar? Double chins? You sound gorgeous!    

I totally agree with you about the money side, it really adds to all the stress and you do just wonder how many more goes you can have? Don't have any answers, but totally sympathise.

Wasn't it safarigirl who was saying about cleaning toilets bringing good luck? 

I had really better get scrubbing mine then.... 

Giggly, Helen, Jennifer, Em, sorry, mind a fog - good to chat, sorry to put a downer on things though...

My father is critically ill in hospital, following a (massive) brain haemorrhage, I am in total shock as it came out of the blue and I am just not with it, at the moment.

So any thoughts and prayers that you could send his way would be welcome!

No more personals for now, but thinking of you all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Jules - just tried to send you an IM - your in box is full...just to say...thinking of you hun...

X


----------



## three_stars

Jules_  very sorry to hear your bad news; Sending prayers your way for your dad.

bonnie


----------



## Lara B

Hi 

Just saw your post about your dad and wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you at this difficult time. (tried to send you this as IM)

My mum was struck down suddenly with a brain haemorrage too in August last year but unfortunately she died, so I know what sort of feelings you are going through.

I sincerely hope that your dad pulls through and recovers quickly.  Again, you're in my thoughts (sorry had so many bad things happen to me recently that I can't include prayers).  

Lots of love and hugs  

Lara xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

This is the first time I have looked at this section since the split into different countries.

Jules, I don't know what to say - just to let you know that I am sending you my thoughts and prayers.  What a horrible shock for you and the rest of your family.  I hope he has a full and speedy recovery.

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## Grumpygirl

Jules,
I know we chatted earlier but I just wanted to send you the biggest of mega hugs and let you know I'm thinking of you.                       

Here's to some good news,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Jules, big big hugs to you and will be wishing your and your dad the best possible treatment for him and hoping that he isn't in pain and is at peace.  I really hope things improve for him. 

Lots of love and cyber cuddles, and gentle thoughts.
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Jules


Sending you lots of     

I know we chatted earlier in chat briefly

thinking of you and your family

All my love
EMxx


----------



## Fidget

Jules hun

so sorry to see your news sweetie  I am thinking of you and your family and heres to your Dad getting well again

hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Jules -, Just wanted to let you know that a few years ago my mum had 2 brain haemorrages and pulled through - thinking of you xxx

Crusoe - hope you got some answers today. BTw nothing you mentioned would be a reason for you not to look at adoption - my dh has a previous relationship with a child and my childhood wasn't exactly textbook and nor is a lot of peoples - PM me if you want to chat at any time  

Blubell - you crack me up - i reckon you can get away with the smile and ouble chins but the whiskers are sooo unbecoming   

giggly = i guess you will be out running again soon - good luck and keep away from the biccies

love to everyone - hope you sort out your meet up soon - sounds like fun
caseyxx


----------



## janeup

Jules - a massive hug to you at this time.  My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## safarigirl

Jules so sorry to hear about your dad , what a shock for you , i hope you have lots of support around you, and please know that we are all here for you.  sending you big hugs and love during such a difficult time

Crusoe how did the appointment with ******* go?

Selling bodies ... excellent way of making money - i am wondering if i can be your "pimp daddy" - dont worry i'll get you all good rates!  I can just imagine myself bargaining with your "future clients" to pay up more as my "girls" need some treatment.

Debs you are right, its amazing this thread, despite everything, there is this wonderful "spirit" on this board ...I feel so privileged to be a part of it, and to have known everyone, and to continue to be a part of everyone's journey.  Its a hard old choice and there are not many people I know who could have done this journey with the courage and humour that is displayed so often on this board -  i couldn't imagine having done it without everyone here, and I know that my success is because of the encouragment, advice and belief i got from everyone on this board  ....


----------



## poopy

jules just wanted to say know exactly what your going through my FIL is in hospital and has been told he hasn't got long as he has cancer and at 61 its just not fair.having to go through everything we go through with tx aswell as everything else its just so hard just makes you think what else can be thrown at us?
hi to everyone else just haven't had time to catch up as we have to go to the hospital as often as poss its a 6 hr round trip and is taking up all the weekends.
i'm back at work now and definatley need the pennies for our next tx.
hoping it wont be to long as we would like to give FIL some good news before we lose him.
love to everyone poopy.x


----------



## larkles

Jules

Sorry to hear about your father, sending you both lots of     

Larkles
x


----------



## Spaykay

Oh Jules, I'm sorry sweetie, sending you all my prayers and wishes     Kiss.

Kay xxx


----------



## Bel

Jules,

So sorry to see your post...thinking of you,

Bel,xx


----------



## schmoo73

Jules, oh sweetheart it's one thing after another! - hope he is on the mend.  Take care and sending you both a big hug.  .  Thinking of you both.

Take care hun

Schmoo x


----------



## f10wer

Hi everyone ,

I have a quick question if anyone can answer me that will be great I am a clinic in CZ.

I want to know what a HCG blood test is , my clinic has asked me to do one and my
doctor is refusing, as they say its not NHS treatment (Git's ), and needs to be done privately. I want to know if you really need it or will the Preg test do!

Thanks Flower


----------



## safarigirl

HI Flower
Most clinics will ask you to do a hcg test - although a pregnancy test will tell you if you are pregnant or not, it cannot give you a "reading".  An hcg test will give you a beta reading and also give a clinic information if they need to alter your medication in any way (sometimes clinics can ask you to double your medication depending on your beta reading) - it is also important if your hcg test (beta result) comes back under 50 they will usually ask you to back in 48 hours to see if it is doubling.
You can get a hcg test done privately at most clincs and should pay about £30.
Hope this helps


----------



## bluebell

Hello Flower, just to add to Safarigirl's reply, HCG is the pregnancy hormone.  High levels like 250 or more say 12 days post transfer can mean twins.  
Good luck and let us know how you get on !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Thank you for all your kind words and messages. It really helps to know that you are all thinking of my and my family.

You really are such a fab bunch on FF!

I will be following the thread, but apologies if I am missing for a little while....

Love 

Jules
xxx


----------



## f10wer

Hi

Thanks for you help Bluebell and safarigirl and your quick replies i will try and get a Test.

Flower


----------



## schmoo73

Flower - good luck with the test


----------



## ElleJay

Jules - haven't logged on much recently as feeling too sorry for myself, but had to post and say how sorry I was to see the news about your father - sincerely hope his health improves.

Love

Lesleyj


----------



## bluebell

Just to say that the abroadies meet now has a few dates to choose from, so if any of you want to go, have a look at the meet up thread, and let us know which dates suit you ?  Still looking likely to be New Forest, but might change if people aren't happy with that !

Lesley J, please don't stay off here coz you feeling bad .. that is what we are here for, to support you if you are feeling bad.  Feel free to IM me any time if you want to offload.  I'm not feeling the best either so we can offload together !!!

Good luck Flower with your HCG.

Crusoe .. any news ?

Jules, you have been in my thoughts all day.  Extra big hug to all of your family, and hope your dad is improving.

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget

hey Honey's 

I have been thinking........ theres been such sad news on this thread lately, would you like me to start a new thread and see if we can change the luck a little?

  to everyone who needs it

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Sounds a good idea Fidget !!!!
Let's bury the old one !
....and anyway, there was too much talk of toenails and selling bodies and pimping !!!!  
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Fidget

@ toenails et al

Your wish is my command................... watch this space 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89825.0


----------



## Fidget

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE FET   
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF    
Joeyad DE IVF IM Barcelona   
Beanie10 Ceram DE  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE    
HEM IVI Barcelona DE   
Nat210 Ceram DE   
Vindo Serum Athens DE    
Boakie Ceram DE   
Hola69 Altra Vita DE   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE  
Radnorgirl  
Brownowl CFC DE    
Lazydog Ceram DE   
AJ London IM Barcelona DE  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

RSMUM Ceram 
Jet Ceram  
Penelope Positive Ceram DE FET may 
Bel Ceram 
River Ceram 
Jassie Ceram 
Casey Ceram 
Pinkpaula Ceram 
Andream Ceram 
Valie Ceram 
Kone Ceram 
Nat210 Ceram 
NikkiAnk Ceram 
Nosnic Ceram 
Meercat Ceram 
Lozzy Ceram 
Shazzer Ceram 
LaraB Ceram 
Boakie Ceram 
Rosalind Ceram 
Reb Ceram DE 
Lazydog Ceram  
GeorgieB Ceram  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE 
Plurps IM Barcelona 
Clararose IM Barcelona 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona 
EllieJ IM Barcelona 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET Awaiting Donor 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl  
MrsBunny Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 
SpayKay PGD at Ordas & Palomo 
Larkles Ceram Donor found 15/03 
Bengal Ceram DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 

*
Russia   * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz DE IVF   

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
B123 Chania DE IVF 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 
Mickle Chania DE IVF 

*
 Germany   * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Yonny Invimed  
Schmoo73 Invimed 
AlmaMay hammersmith/Invimed 
Tea Invimed 

*
 Latvia   * 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona *


----------



## Fidget

As ever guys....... if there is anything wrong with the list let me know and I will update for you.........

Lets change the luck of the thread 

                                                                                                                                                                      

Lots of love

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tea63

Hi Debs

Thanks for starting a new thread - just want to say, that both AlmaMay and me are missing on the list 
Thanks Tea


----------



## Tea63

Update from over here
Been very busy starting back at Uni - my poor little brain have been working over-time and caused a few tears   - felt really stupid and wondering why I'm doing this  - had my first mid semester exam yesterday - neuroscience!!! - think I passed  And now busy finish off some assignments that have to be handed in in the week after Easter, because I will be away over Easter. Hb have been overseas for more than 4 weeks now and got meetings in Provence 6/4 and then he would be coming home. Last week we decided that now I had holidays off from Uni I should go over there and he will take the following week off  ( he had one of these moments you know - we never know how long we are here for  ) - so been busy finding tickets and a place to stay (can get lost on the net finding a place - so many beautiful places  ), so now will be in Provence from 5/4 to 14/4 - and will spend my birthday with him as well - 6/4  - and we invited my Mum to come down from DK so she will be there from Saturday to Wednesday  - she is very scared of flying and this will be on her own for the first time (my Dad died very suddenly on 31/12/06) so she is scared and excited at the same time. I'm very happy that we can do that for her - there is not a lot I can do from over here - and she is not ready for the long flight over here. Thought about contacting Bonnie because I stop over in Paris, but it turns out it is only for a few hours at Charles de Gaulle - so some other time maybe  
I have contacted Sydney IVF/miscarriage clinic and are going to my GP tomorrow to get a referal for them and then the day after I get back from France I will have a talk over the phone with a dr from Sydney - they can do a lot of the bloodtest here and send them down to Sydney - relief - thought I had to go there every time - there is no clinic like that in Brisbane. Want to have all this checked before I do another cycle - need to call Monash tomorrow as well to check what is happening with a donor - Thursday is the day where I don't have to go to Uni, so all the practical things have to be done that day - incl some homework 
All the best to all of you - and sorry to hear about the bfn - hope there will be a lot of bfp on this new thread  - and Jules, sorry to hear about your Dad - think we just don't feel we are old enough for something to happen to our Parents - hope he will be ok 

Think that is all from here at the moment - I better get back to my Lab Report  
Love from Tea - and I really would like to meet up with you all - but think you have to come here


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ladies......I've been away so long.  Please forgive me but I had got to the stage where I couldn't bear to hear people's negatives nor others' positives.  I needed to take a break and ignore the IVF for a while, forget about it and just carry on as if I hadn't even known what the words IVF/donors/Barcelona were.  So forgive me if some of you have been ignored....I have so much catching up to do on your news.  However, many of you have been in my heart and my thoughts.  

So, I'm back and before I read up on your news, I have some rather surprising news myself.  I am up the duff!  Blimey, can't believe it and still in shock but wanted my friends to know that, at the grand age of 48 I've finally got a positive.  197 was the reading.  It was the first time I hadn't had a day's bed rest after ET (it was a frozen cycle with 2 embies, bless 'em) and the first time I didn't take the call (I aksed DP to take the ARGC call as I couldn't face another negative!)  I went missing for 2 hours and didn't take my phone so DP was crawling the walls.  I, of course, wasn't expecting anything but "sorry babe, it's another negative...."!

So, here I am, humbled and thankful as well as grateful to my friends who've supported me even when I went AWOL!  Well, I'm back and you won't get rid of me that easily this time!

I wanted to say a special thank you to Safarigirl who always believed in me, bless you and thank you for always being there.  A special hug of love to my mate Crusoe.....I've always believed you will be a Mummy and, frankly, if I can do it, you can.  Thanks to me old mucker RS Mum who always makes sure I'm alive and well and always there as a support to me.  

Thanks to everyone who encouraged me and comforted me when I was down.  I never gave up, and never would, and finally God listened (thank you).  I have just a small foot on the ladder of motherhood and there is a long way to go yet and I pray my little one stays (we are going to have such fun and such love).  I will just go and make myself known on that other board.....what's it called?......buns and bumps or something!  'Bout time too.

With love and gratitude to you all.  AJ xxxxx
 (this is me curtailing my excitement!)


----------



## hola69

Oh AJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ           what totally FANTASTIC news you have made my day...GOD LOVE YA!!!!!!!

Im so so happy for you sweets..you deserve it sooooooooooooooooo much..cant wait to see you on the bumps and babies thread...

How many weeks are you sweets

Love and hugs

Lesley xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Oh AJ

thats fantastic news and such an encouragement well done. I am so pleased for you

Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

AJ AJ AJ AJ - i feel like i just got a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so happy, stunned, grateful, thankful.  Yes I have always believed you would get THAT phone call, i am just so gald you got it now.  Enjoy this moment, its a precious one.

Its a small step, but as armstrong said one giant step for mankind! (Something like that, you know what i mean, i'm too delirious to talk.... just phoned Dh made him come out of a meeting so he could hear the news .....  he is so delighted for you and DP.

Wishing this same happiness and joy for everyone else, you all deserve it.... may this start the ball rolling with lots of bfp's ....


----------



## janeup

AJ  - that's fantastic news and a great way to start this new Abroadies Thread!       

jane


----------



## crusoe

AJ

We have already "spoken" but I'll say it again 
WOW YIPEEEEEEEEEEEE.....
I am so thrilled for you, you have worked so hard for this and it is so deserved!!!!

Lots and lots of love to you and babe!!
Crusoe
xx


----------



## nikkiank

OMG Ang

Been checking up on you and just seen your post...... that is just SO AMAZING.  I can't even begin to tell you how thrilled and excited I am for you.   

Take great care

All my love
Nikki xxxxx
ps Your inbox is full... but I am not surprised. xxx


----------



## RSMUM

AJ _ like so many of us on here  I am just grinning from ear to ear for you and a good strong beta too!!!! FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have given soo many of us hope..and I just love it when it happened when you really did NOT expect it!

FABULOUS!!!!!                        and my absolute favourite... 

Yippe-doo!


----------



## Penelope Positive

AJ massive massive congratulations, just reading your post made me cry tears of complete joy for you! Here's wishing you a safe and healthy pregnancy, I am so absolutely chuffed for you after months of reading about your journey.


----------



## larkles

Congratulations AJ-wonderful news   

Larkles
xx


----------



## Fidget

Ohhhhhhhh AJ how absolutely bl00dy fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! am actually in tears here am soooooo pleased for you darling!!!

  ^BFP  chilli^ 

love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

AJ

Such wonderful news has brought tears of joy to my eyes! Absolutely brilliant. This is something that you have been waiting for for so long now enjoy it !!!!

Fidget - It seems like the luck of this thread is finally changing !!!

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## Fidget

Helen

we can only stay      hunni eh


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!! AJ 

I am soooooooooooooooooooo happy for you.  What an amazing, AMAZING, SPECTACULAR surpise !!

So incredibly happy for you.  You have made my day !
I had come on the computer to work, but not sure I can now !!
Big big hugs !!
I will be going to our holiday cottage near our hill soon, so I will have to climb it in celebration !!
Wey hey hey diddle hey !!
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

AJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOWEEEEEE!!!! So so happy for you and DP, a well deserved                    if ever there was one!

And a brilliant beta too- have to say the girlies are not alone in springing a tear or two.   Here's to a turnaround for our new thread.  

So tell me, are you wearing orange kinckers and where can I get some? Symptoms? Lack of? Details please, hun!

Take care and enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Misty C

A *HUGE* congratulations to AJ & DP  

Thrilled, thrilled and thrilled are just a few understatements on how I feel hearing your news! You will have to explain the orange knickers though!!!

Love 'n' hugs to you and beanie
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Oh AJ I am so pleased for you, what a nice start to the new thread, when did you find out?  Bet it hasn't sunk in yet?  Take care hun, keep those feet up and hope you don't get too much morning sickness.

loadsa hugs

Schmoo x


----------



## longbaygirl

AJ - I'm just crashing to say a big, big congrats from me. So happy for you.


----------



## Tea63

What a great start of our new thread - Congratulations AJ    
Has to be a good omen - here's to many more on this thread  
Tea
Think I finally found the moving smileys - hope they work


----------



## AlmaMay

AJ - It feels so good to be sat here crying tears of joy after the unbearably bad news we've had here.  I am so pleased for you and DH.  You must pass my congratulations on to your DH.  I hope that you have a super happy and completely uneventful pg.  I hope that next summer all of us are meeting up for a baby club or what ever happens when you pass over to the other side after this agony.  

Tea - I admire you for going back to uni and you must be a brain studying neuroscience.  I went back to uni to do a law degree almost 8 years ago.  I'm weird and originally started the law degree for 'fun' because I was bored in my career.  I ended up really enjoying it and to my complete surprise (because I'm dyslexic) graduated with honours and decided to make a career change.  I'm now a trainee solicitor at the grand old age of 41.   Most trainees are in their early 20s.  I figure I'm a late bloomer late career change hopefully late starting a family.  

Bonnie - Have you decided what dates you are over in London.  We must pan to get together again.  

Debs - Could you move me to Invimed/Poland?  I've decided to move my two frozen embies from Barcelona to Invimed.  I still have embies here at Hammersmith and I'm meeting my consultant here on Friday to discuss a frozen cycle.  I'm still in two minds about what to do.  I might just wait till May/June for a fresh cycle at Invimed.  

 to all the Abroadies

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - what can I say? Thrilled to hear your fabulous news! Huge congratulations to you! 

          

Wonderful!!!!!! 

My news? My father is still critical, but stable, so I guess it could be worse.....

But reading AJ's good news has cheered me up no end!

Love and luck to all my Abroadie friends,

Jules
xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

AJ
Just wanted to add my warmest congratulations - that is such great news 
You must be over the moon  
Best wishes for healthy pregnancy
Meerkat xx


----------



## three_stars

Dear AJ-  what a wonderful surpirse to hear your great news.  I think we will be asking Fidget to start a new thread more often!

The image of you being really rock bottom in all this and still managing to continue to do an ET; then going MIA while DH gets the call!  just like as if it where a film... I bet you keep pinching yourself in disbelief!  And it was from FET as well... bravo girl!  well done.  

I am not a big user of these little images but on this ocassion, here you go.... you deserve them!

                   


and my personal favourite...

     

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## roze

AJ!!!

                

Can't believe it- wonderful news!!  You must be so happy. I will rush now and tell my DP when he gets off the phone as he asks me often  if there is any news from you.

I think you're approach  to not post for a while was right, as its good to take the pressure off sometimes when you are having tx.  Hope you are not too shell shocked and are able to rest.  Will catch up again soon.


lots of love ,

roze


----------



## Tea63

Just a little correction to AlmaMay  - I'm not studying neuroscience, but psychology and a part of it is, that we have to know all the little things in the brain and what they are doing (pretty sure I don't have all of them in mine   ), so of my 4 courses this semester one is neuroscience and it is actually very interesting - but don't think that is way I'm going 
I did start Uni as what they call a mature age student (still thing mature age is about my parents!!!) because I was bored doing admin jobs and needed my brain going again - and it has been working overtime ever since  
One thing there is very exciting about this semester is that with 2 other mature age students I met last year (and we all agree that because we became friends is why we are still there ) we are trying to get a group together of mature age students at Uni - no matter what they are studying - we would have liked something like this when we started last year - it can be very lonely to start amongs the 17-18 year old (in Qld they can start just after high school at 17). So we just wanted to make it easier for the new "old" ones - meeting once a week for coffee, sending e-mails out with little tips etc. - it has been like open a can of worms - they are coming from everywhere - both new and old - we got 70 names on the list now after 5 weeks without really doing anything for it. It has been a lot of work but worth it  - so now after Easter we have to do something to spread the word all over Uni and maybe start up a web-site. 
So to all of you - it is never to late to learn something new - the range of the group is from 25-70 years old  
Ups better get ready - got the appointment with my GP in 25 minutes - that is the worst thing about ff - you can get lost and suddenly another hour is gone 
Tea


----------



## Fidget

Alma

i will change you now sweetie  

Tea am i too assume you are at invimed too?

AJ can I move you up the thread darling or do you want to wait until your scan?     still so so so  pleased for you  

Anyone else got any changes?

I hope everyone is well?

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

AJ - so so happy for you and dh , you have been such a comfort and support to so many of us over the past couple of years that it is just fab to hear that you have achieved your dream - enjoy the next 9 months , rest and don't work too hard - aaaww I will have a bog smile on face all day now    

love caseyxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Yes please Debs - move me tentatively up that thread!

Thank you so much ladies.....I wrote a massive posting last night and lost it!  Here goes again......my friend Safarigirl protectively kept all news away from me when I went AWOL, which I am grateful for as I really needed to just take myself away from all things IVF for a while, so I've only just begun to read bits of news.......so sorry to Bluebell and Bonny.  Gutted for you.  Crusoe (we kept in touch) as you know.....heartfelt sorries but lots of good vibes for the future.  If I haven't read your news yet, please forgive me.

Well, I got my beta result call just yesterday so I'm only newly pregnant.  It was a frozen cycle, 2 embies, grade 7s.  Not even sure what happens next apart from upping the meds and getting a scan soon.  Of course, since I've known I'm pregnant, I've had all sorts of sensations and I feel 2 feet wider around the tum!! 

Some of you want to know what I did, symptoms etc and about the orange knickers!  Here's what I did this cycle (although bear in mind I thought "oh it's only a frozen cycle and it won't work but I'll give it a try"):  colonics every week for 6 weeks before, kinesiology once a week for 4 weeks before (had this and the colonics last fresh cycle too), acupuncture weekly (although couldn't get acupuncutre on the day in Barcelona this time!!), no or very little caffeine (although this I wasn't as strict on this time as "it was only a frozen cycle"   ), very little alcohol and none before or after 2ww, self-hypnosis (imagery work), knicker magnet, magnet braclet (although left off the magnets once ET happened), Pregnacare, Imodeen (very expensive but make my hair, nails and skin very strong and this I didn't do with previous cycles), a "Superfood" green drink, steroids from ARGC (they changed the type and I felt sooooo much better) plus blood-thinning injections, BA 75mg a day.  The orange knickers.....yes Giggles I looked around everywhere for them but couldn't find them so DP went to the market and purchased a sheet of orange cloth.  I cut it into oblongs and stuffed them down my knickers but I kept losing them down the toilet!  Must have lost 10 - 12 orange patches!!  At night I would wrap the rest of the fabric around my midrift    One thing I really think made a difference......I drank a lot of water.  I kept myself very hydrated, sipping all day and night, not gulping.  My colonic lady said to do this and I've been doing it for about 3 months.  Feel so much better.  My kinesiologist also advised my taking 20 mins twice daily to go into "alpha state" by closing my eyes and thinking of nothing!  It was brilliant and I felt totally relaxed and calm afterwards.  I did that right up to just past ET.  Right after ET I went to work and had a wonderful 2 days spent belly laughing......I can't recommend it enough.  I had heard of laughter during the 2ww and how it's supposed to be good for you so DP and I got lots of comedy videos but it was the unexpected laughter at work (tear rolling stuff) that really made me smile inside.   I think, however, the biggest and best thing I did was to take my foot off the gas slightly......we have made plans re the house and spent a fortune on refurbishment (yet to happen) which is sod's law of course!  But, putting energy back into my life and taking a step back from IVF made a huge difference.  I kind of also thought "I have no part in this.....I can only do my best and the rest is up to the higher purpose person/thingy and my baby".  So, I covered all options I suppose but did them without as much energy as before.  I also think, as I've said before, it's a numbers game....you do your best and then keep going.

Giggles....symptoms......none!  I wasn't expecting any but in hindsight I did have a slight dizziness last week when with DP and he remembered it.  He gave me some food immediately (always a good ploy to get food goodies!)  That was it, just the dizziness.  The first time I had a low-positive (under 25) I had the same but worse and fainted in Selfridges food hall, besides the oyster and champagne bar.....if you're going to do it.....do it in style!  I've also been very tired but that's night unusual and waking up in the middle of the night (not usual) and I put that down to the steroids as told by ARGC.  That's it.  I'ts a wonder and a miracle!

You've all been so kind.  I am so touched.  Let's pray I stay on track.

Thanks to everyone who posted and IMed me (now emptied my box, sorry Nikki sweetheart!)  Love and Lady Luck to you all.  AJ xxxxx


----------



## three_stars

HI AJ  _ just saw your post as I was posting.

Have already made a "list" from your post-  I have not tried several of these things and would very much like to try to find a good fertility acupunturist here in Paris.  As my problem seems to be the blood flow now I think it would really help.  My sis ( californian) is a great believer in magnets.  Not sure about those colonics and orange patches though!  

I am curious what steriods you used this time and what is BA 75 mg ? ( sorry if I am being nosey or dense!) 

I think the relaxation and hydration are very important as well- can't say I have ever managed yet to have a "relaxed" cycle so could be something there to work on.  And the belly roll laughter- sorely lacking! 

You can usually see the heartbeat the earliest is about 4 wks after ET or when the HCG is over 1200 I believe.  Something really exciting to look forward to for both of you.  
ENjoy!
Love,

Bonnie / b123


----------



## RSMUM

Bonnie - good luck with your decision making - it all sounds soo manic - not sure what i';d do in your circumstances..I'll try to send you another PM - so sorry - wrote a HUGE one this morning and pressed something and it was GONE!  BA is baby asprin - I've been on  loads with my tx's - I too wondered what steroids AJ was on as I did Dexamethasone 1mg per day from day one last time - didn;t feel toobad but had blinding headaches when i came off it.

good luck hun

D X


----------



## cb64

Hi

*Aj london* - well done - congratulations with your BFP.

what was in the 'superfood' green drink.

as you know we will all try anything which we feel will give us a BFP.

best wishes
cb64


----------



## PurpleChick

AJ

What absolutely wonderful news. So happy when I logged in this morning and read your post. And I was wondering where you had got to recently. It gives such great hope for us long timers and those of us who just won't take No for an answer.

A big fat *Congrulations* to you and DH. May the next 30+ weeks go smoothly and gently for you!!

Lots of luv

Purplechick


----------



## Tea63

Oh Bonnie - this is one of the worst things doing ivf (except for the bfn of course  ) the way it just take over your life and controls everything !!!
To me it sounds like you all 3 need a holiday together - just relaxing and being together and nothing to do with family and ivf  - any change they can freeze the eggs/embryos and you could do a fet next month ?
I will be in Charles de Gaulle on Thursday  5/4 from 9.40 -12 and saturday 14/4 10-2pm if you by any chance are travelling through there  
Good luck with whatever you decide to do 
love from Tea


----------



## safarigirl

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr just written a mammoth post and lost it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Womb with a View

Safarigirl, I could scream when that happens!

Bonny......poor you, decisions, decisions.....however, I think you've already given yourself the answer......you said " I find instead of being excited I am secretly hoping that all the tests and scans today show that I already ovulated and it is not a good time for me to be doing ET. It just is going to be a real mess now and I don't even have the money available such short notice. " Hope this helps you. I know the temptation to want to do it "now". Maybe a small gap would help? The steroids I was on were the same as RS Mum's originally but they didn't make me feel to well so Mr T at the ARGC changed them to Prednisotone 10 mg a day. I felt very well on them. I have to say this cycle was relaxed.....probably because I wasn't expecting anything from it. However, my poor old chook got very, very sick the day before testing and I was in a real state, shaking, sobbing, etc and, not thinking I was pregnant at all, calmed myself down with a glass of red wine when the vet said she would probably die. I am, of course, beating myself up about this now but hey-ho if beanie is strong enough to produce 197 on the hcg scale then a little old glass of vino ain't gonna hurt is it? (Won't happen again now though!) You sound like you could do with some chill time and a good holiday Bonny.xxxxxx

Some people are asking about the Superfood drink I drank - you can find it here http://www.kiki-health.co.uk/Products/Supplements/Natures_Superfood.asp

Have a great day all. xxx

/links


----------



## safarigirl

okay let me start again!

Bonnie what a whirl you are in, I think i agree with AJ and Tea - perhaps take a break, there will be good embies for you again, and perhaps a holiday with your daughter and partner will be more beneficial for you.  You have had such a difficult year, and perhaps a revitalising, and fun holiday will give you the boost you need to carry on ... and maybe even get DP more supportive?  Anyway of course, whatever you decide we are here for you to support you.

To add to AJ's earlier post - interestingly enough i also did colonics (only one) before my second successful treatment as i had thought i needed a good cleansing.  i had read some research that linked good detox to good ivf results, so thought what the hell.  I also did an amazing session of kineasology (exscuse spelling of this).  It was my belief that i was holding on to the fear of not been pregnant because of my exp of miscarriages and i wanted to "unblock these thoughts".  I came into contact with an amazing women who two very dear and loved friends of mine both saw at the time of an intense marital crisis they went under.  She "treated" both of them, and i saw them deal with a difficult issue and their own issues in a way that would take months of therapy!  So i went for a session with her, and indeed i did have some blocks about my thoughts of my ability to carry a child etc.  To be honest it wasnt an easy session, and i experienced many thoughts, some painful about myself, but also let go a massive amount of pain i had been carrying around .... i hoped that this treatment would allow me to enter the next ED in a more "innocent state".  (I hope i am making sense here!)  But it felt good to unload so much of the ivf pain through that treatment. So i would recommend this and i know AJ found a wonderful therapist that she saw for kin.

Aj its also interesting that we both see the same acupunturist (Bonnie if there was one form of treatment i would recommend to anyone going for ivf/fertility treatment it would be this) However i didnt go at the actual time of ED, but only the weeks leading up to it!
If you are going to see an acupuncturist it has to be somone who is aware of fertility issues etc.

I also have to agree with AJ on the laughing side.  Earthekitt (JO) had told me initially about this research and the increased positives with ivf if people laughed.  I remember lying on my bed in marbella, post ET, making myself laugh out loud!  I then laughed properly as i felt so silly forcing these belly laughs!  But i did make sure that everyday i was wathcing an old comedy and laughing.  Lesson to learn here is that our embies are joyous little things who seem to flourish with laughing - hey by the time you have finished with your colonics, acupuncture, kineasolgy., eaten your pinepapple, munched on your nuts, draped yourself in orange,  why not give laughing a chance!

It is so good to have AJ's news on this post, we needed something really happy and something positive.  I know that most of you know AJ (and the newbies will get to know her) and will know what a road her and her DP have been on to get to this point.  I hope that AJ's story gives others hope to keep on, and that not all of us get to be "lucky" on the first go, but that it can take longer - no reason, just the way it seems to be.

I cant wait to celebrate each and every one of your bfp's ....


----------



## cb64

Hi Safarigirl

Is there a website to find an acupuncture fertility specialist?

I have had acupuncture in the past for painful periods and it was really good. I wouldn't mind going back but would prefer to go to a fertility specialist. I would like to avoid the acupuncturist just saying 'yes' I know about it without actually specialising. if you get my drift.

best wishes
cb64


----------



## Ms Minerva

CB64,

If you go to www.acupuncture.org.uk, you will be able to find someone who specialises in fertility treatment. I think that I had to telephone them for the info.

Good luck!

Jules


/links


----------



## safarigirl

CB
you can also try the complementary board and see if there is anyone in your area.  Definately go with someone recommended though.
where do you live?  My acupunctursit is in london (harley street) but he does work elswhere (out of london) on other days?


----------



## janeup

CB - i go to to Acumedic in Camden Town and can really recommend Dr Lily.  Google her and Acumedic to find the number. Really good on fertility if you live in North London (I live in South and travel weekly to have acupuncture with her and her assitant Dr Yu.)  They also make these fabulous tonics which I have been taking daily (full of royal jelly etc) 
Still over the moon about AJ!  
and me? still waiting for "the Call"  - lining is good at 12 mm and feel very relaxed (if called looking at Easy jet flights and FF 1500 times a day is relaxed  ).  
Love to everyone on the abroadies thread.


----------



## schmoo73

wow janeup that's good lining, how much meds are you on?


----------



## Bel

AJ,

OMG....just read your news....wow weeeeeeee!!! That is the best news!! I'm so happy for you...and your DP!!

I'm going to go and have a glass of wine to celebrate!!

Fantastic..

Lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,

AJ- thanks for all the juicy details! I had a laugh out loud moment or six over the pieces of orange fabric falling out of your knickers, which was rather difficult to hide as I was supposed to be preparing my lessons in my free at the time ! Still, school breaks up tomorrow and I wouldn't have been planning much anyway. Still grinning for you, babes. 

Bonnie- I read about your dilemma and while I love Penny and think she does the very best she can for you sometimes that's just not convenient for you. She offered a donor to us recently to supplement our frosties but my bloods just weren't right and we decided to pass and let someone else use those much needed eggies. I think I remember you posting about her wanting you to take a break? Perhaps she took on board your comments about wanting to get on with the job but it sounds like a break is just what you need right now both in terms of family time with dp and dd and also to let your body and mind recover from your recent heartache. I know it's tempting to jump straight back in but it sounds like a lot of stress and you could be adding a lot more stress. Then again, who knows? It's your decision, hun, but not an easy one.   A holiday in the mountains sounds lovely, and Greek Easter is lovely but a family occasion and lots of restaurants, shops and businesses will be shut, or at least that's what I was told. Half the population of Greece live in Athens but lots leave for the summer and holidays, so it'll probably be a bit of a ghost town, plus bloody expensive to get to. There's always next month when you've had a lovely relaxed holiday and you're feeling more like your old self. I hate always putting life on hold for IVF, it's the worst bit. Hope you make a decision that's right for you no matter what anyone else thinks. (Like me, opinionated old bag .)

Bel- Hiya babe, how are you and your lovely DH? And little woofer too... 

Gotta go, am gulping my tea to get to my Greek evening class, and then off to Eurodisney on a school trip at 6am tomorrow. Will say hi to Goofy and Pluto for all of you.  

Byeeeeeeeee!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Newday

Theres bad news on the Reprofit thread. Ellie has had an ectopic and had to have a tube removed. Can some of you pop over and send positive vibes hugs etc.....



Now it has got me thinking ................ can you have an ectopic if your tubes are blocked?

Ruth?

Dawn


----------



## jogues

Hi, 

I am going to have my first DE-IVF at IM in Barcelona and remember that when I started posting AJ just got a BFN so I am delighted for her and read all her info with a lot of curiosity. Well done AJ!. 

Besos


----------



## Womb with a View

Besos - thanks hun and good luck with the DE IVF! x

Bel - lovely to hear from you - hope you are doing ok sweets. x

Giggles - enjoy your trip tomorrow! xx

Janeup!!!!!  Wow, that is some lining!  Good luck with the call and a bumper crop of lovely embies. x

Safarigirl - loved your post, you are so generous.  It was Safarigirl who gave me the info re kinesiology and it was her experience which prompted me to contact one in London (I think Safarigirl's was in Geneva if I'm correct.)  Also.....I pinched Safarigirl's acupuncturist, although I'd heard of him before too.  He's great - Daniel Elliott.  I shall be seeing him next week re the first trimester.  He's my security blanket anyway and I don't want to say goodbye to him just yet! xx

Colonics -well, Safarigirl gave me this idea too, although I'd had them years before when I wasn't ttc.  I do feel these too made a difference.  The only thing I'm not going to pinch from Safarigirl is her beanie!    I have my own now!!  

Went to the ARGC today.....my, my they are thorough.  They've already tested me for progesterone and my level is lower than Mr T likes, so he's given me Gestone injections (yes, these are supposed to be horrid and DP has to administer and nearly passed out!)  The ARGC have been terrific, can't thank them enough.

Crusoe, how you doing?  Please email or call when you wish and tell my your news.  xx

Bonny - hope things are seeming easier for you. x


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies

Tea would have loved to meet you at CDG but I will not be in Paris during that time.

AJ, Safarigirl, gigglygirl and the rest of you thanks for your comments..  well finally tonight the decision is made- not in the "window for implantation" at all.  I would like to say it was a lot of rush, dash and dosh for nothing... but that is all part of the fertility trip we take.

So it will be off to the snow for a week.  May not patch much up with DP but am set on introducing DD to the snow and reintroducing her to the heated pools if possible.  Can not remember how many years was last snow/ mtn trip but at least 6!  Shameful considering how close I live to the mtns. really even by train.  

As I will be in London after from the 8th for one to two weeks (unless another donor dash pops into mess with my life) I am thinking to go try your acupuncturist- I do recognize his name from old notes- maybe from you ladies!  Who knows, maybe he knows someone good in Paris.
The kinesiology and colonics- well that would be entirely need ground for me so I may need a bit more info there.
Prednisolone I have taken on a few cycles dose of 4 mg, but not on this last cycle. 
Where did you find the knicker magnets in London?  Do they come in orange covers?  That would solve those tx at one time.  If not maybe I will start sewing orange knicker magnet covers and hawk them to FF to pay for my next treatment!  Yes I am tired, therefore losing the plot here a bit  

Giggly- can't believe you are over on a Disney trip!  I am on the eurostar at 20:13 to London- any chance we will be on same train

Aj- don't worry about a little wine.  The day after my last ET in Greece I went to lunch with my DR and some staff and they encouraged a bit of the red stuff to " help the blood flow".  I was beginning to think that maybe the reason my lining has not been good lately is that I completely gave up the wine!  

OK ladies have to call it a night- not so sure how will I will be in touch until the 9th so I hope everyone stays well and in good spirits!

Bonnie  / b123


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bonnie,
Glad to hear all is sorted for your plans for the next few weeks, although it would be great to have been in the race it sounded like a bit of a panic. The mountains sound lovely- I did my year abroad in the Pyrenees and loved it. In fact DH would move out there like a shot but I'm the one who holds us back as I'm a bit of a homebody in terms of family and friends. Haven't been to France other than on a school trip for over 2 years and I'm getting pangs to go back for a longer spell, not only to improve my French. I have a good friend in Lyon who insists I go over there pronto but with all the tx plans have put it off for far too long. Maybe soon...  My school trip to Disney is on a coach unfortunately- 96 of us over 2 buses. I love school trips- singalongs on the bus and having control of the microphone as trip leader, love it! Not trip leader this time though, someone else can take the heat.   Hope you have a fab holiday and if you're at a loose end when you're in London give me a shout, who knows there may be someone else like me off work and up for a gas for a mini-get-together.

Janeup- all the best, hun. FAB lining, you clever girl!  

Crusoe- hope you get some good answers on Monday, will be thinking of you. 

Right, am off to beddy byes for the last decent sleep in 4 days. Would you believe the trip organiser for this weekend is so anal they've put every minute of every day on an itinerary (and can't spell it!) down to the very last detail inc what time we teachers are allowed to go to bed! I'm allowed to go to bed at midnight on Fri and Sat and not until 12.30 am on Sun. Lordy! I'm going to need to sleep on the bus all day! Good job I'm not in tx around now or I'd be stressing about lack of sleep.  

Hugs all round to everyone who ever even popped in here on abroadies .  (Won't be this generous by Mon so make the most of it!)

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Spaykay

WOW, lot of reading to do..but wanted to say WELL DONE AJ, that's grrrrrrreat, wot a start to a new thread!!!! Well, I got my long awaited karyotype resultls back, 2 months later, all well, so now awaiting pgd!!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Bonny - you must feel relieved having made a decision.  Nothing worse than being torn.  Have a great holiday in the snow! x

Giggles - you have a great trip too, wedged in that bus with dozens of schoolies!  x

Well, DP gave me the Gestone progesterone injection......finally.  Some 45 mins laying face down on the bed waiting for him to pluck up the courage wasn't my idea of fun!     He said he felt sick afterwards and had to go and sit down again.  He's white!  I gently broke the news to him......it was ME who was having the injection, not him!    It didn't hurt one bit......but it is now!  It is so sore!  It didn't hurt because I'd relaxed myself with a bit of self-hypnosis....well, what else does a girl do, face down, waiting for "it" to happen for 45 mins?   Poor old b*gg*r.......he thought that was it.....until I told him "right, let's do that again tomorrow night"!    70 nights I believe!     Not funny.  It is hurting.  RS Mum, I know you've been Gestone....does it get easier?

Kay, good luck with your PGD cycle.


----------



## Womb with a View

BTW....forgot to mention to those of you who wanted to know what I did for this cycle.....I got my GP to prescribe valium for the ET.  The IM agreed with this and said it does relax the cervix and stops it going into contraction or spasm.  I took 2, one before and one after as my fibroid has increased significantly and the IM were having trouble getting the embies in.  The IM said I could either take the valium or a glass or two of red wine to relax (not white.)  I didn't think the wine was appropriate!


----------



## AlmaMay

AJ,

You know I'm a needle phobic and poor DH is not much better.  You sound like you have a very understanding GP so she/he might be helpful (or ARGC) to prescribe EMLA cream.  You can buy it without a prescription as well.  It had been a life saver to me as a needle phobic trying to deal with treatment.  EMLA helps beyond belief.  I couldn't do treatment without it.  In fact, I can't even look at the needle for Gestone but with the help of EMLA I actually did my last three Gestone injections myself.  I couldn't look at the needle but I could do the injection by looking in a mirror and with the help of EMLA.  Please don't suffer or your DH.  I should take out shares in EMLA!!!! But it really helps.

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## Ruth

"Now it has got me thinking ................ can you have an ectopic if your tubes are blocked?

Ruth?

Dawn"

In theory yes you can have an ectopic pregnancy even with a blocked tube depending on where the blockage is and if there is a space between it and the uterus proper. Hence why some consultant advise tubal removal prior to treatment so that this is not an issue.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## RSMUM

MOrning all,

Just to say if anyone remembers " our Caron " she's on Discovery H & H today at 15:30 with erh amazing story - set yr SKY boxes!

D X


----------



## cb64

Morning all

Wow this board moves very fast.

I live in West Yorkshire - so unfortunately coming to London for acupuncture isn't practical.

Minerva - Thanks for the website.

I will also look at the complementary site.

How much on average is it? My previous treatment wasn't particulary cheap.

best wishes
cb64


----------



## Tina K

AJ

How amazingly fabulous to see your news - I am so thrilled for you.

      

Lots of love

Tinaxxx


----------



## nats210

AJ just wanted to add my congratulations that is the most wonderful news, I am so thrilled and delighted for you. Enjoy the next 8 months. Take care you must be on cloud nine  xxx

Just wanted to add I had accupuncture on the day of ET, immediately before (30 min) then walked into room for ET and then was wheeled back to the room for the next session (20 min).  I was so relaxed they didn't need to use a special transfer needle that we thought they might have to. Oh and I had a glass of red the night before.

Bonnie glad you have made a decision, I always find it such a relief once I know what I am doing. Enjoy your holiday.

Giggly Enjoy your trip & no talking after lights out. 

Love to all
Nats
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

thanks AlmaMay, you're a Library of information!  I didn't even know it existed but shall go and ask my GP for ELMA, cheers for the info!  Actually, I didn't find it at all painful and needles don't bother me but it was afterwards.  However, I will get the cream or discs (I've just read up on the net about it) just incase.  It's got to make life easier!  It's DP who is suffering!  

Thanks Tina.  How are you hun?  Often think of many of you guys....always in my heart.  It's it strange how one can have so much compassion for people they've never met? x


----------



## Fidget

AJ 

My advice on the gestone hun......... ( I had oit for 4.5 weeks   ) use ice if you cant get the emla cream and also make sure you rub the area after wards for about 20 mins, you'll spread the gestone about and also help massage the muscle   

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

I used to sit on a hot water bottle too! Someone told me it would help the oil disperse.


----------



## brownowl23

I had a big purple elephant with a lavender wheat bag in his tummy. Smelt lovely and really helped with the gestone dispersing.


----------



## Tina K

Hi AJ
Thanks hun for the lovely thoughts - we are OK but it took us a long time to decide to go ahead with this ICSI as it feels like a step backwards after trying donor IUI and then double donor IVF! But we are making other plans outside of children which definitely helps.

On the gestone - those needles are mighty scary! Things that help are warming the gestone before injecting (its thinner when warm) - I used to put it in my bra for a few mins!!!! Also ice pre and post injection. And a big smile during injection because you are preggers!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Lots of love
Tinaxxx


----------



## janeup

AJ - can I ask you how much valium you took? was it 10 mg?

Schmoo - I am on 6 mg of progynova a day - on my consultants advice I take them all at one go, first thing in the morning, rather than staggering them throughout the day.

love to everyone!


----------



## MrsBunny

AJ - posted you on the over 40s thread too, but just had to say how happy I am for you again! You must be over the moon   
It was really interesting to hear of all the things you did before and after tx - really funny about the orange knickers (or rather material down the knickers) !! Laughing sounds good too. The 'kin' (can't remember how to spell it) sounds good - I've heard a lot about getting rid of negative thoughts before - Safari girl put you onto a good thing there!

Bonnie, glad you've made your decision - as others have said it would have all been a bit of a panic and sounds like you need some quality relaxation time. Can tell by your posts that you're really looking forward to the skiing and the hot pools - sounds lovely, have a great time!

Tea, good for you on doing your degree! My DH is just finishing a Miliatry History degree - he already did a different degree after school but has always been interested in History. He's not regretted it one bit and hopes to stay on and do research. He says that the 'oldies' always sit together in the lectures and feel like they are in some kind of exclusive club! The younger ones do talk to them now and then but seem a bit scared of them! I'd love to do some studying, but apart from not knowing whether I'd cope, the money has to come from somewhere - some very interesting posts on the last thread about this little talked about subject!

I'm only just catching up after not being on the pc so much for a while - what a lot of news - but glad this thread has started so positively, and so much useful information too!

Jules, hope your father is continuing to remain stable and that things improve.

For those that lose their posts - I always copy what I've written, then if it goes I can just paste it back to post it again. Once you get used to doing it, it's no hassle and saves you being annoyed!!

Giggly, hope your trip goes well and remember to do exactly what the trip leader says - and maybe she'll let you have a go on the coach microphone!  

Spaykay, good luck with the pgd  

Jane, well done on your lining, I remember now, you have loved every minute of your meds by the sound of it  

Love to everyone on the thread 
Mrs Bunny


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks Nats.....lovely to hear from you.  Hope all is going well hun. x

Mrs Bunny, Tina and Jane, thanks so much.  Jane.....not sure how much the valium was but will look around in my bag as I have the last tablet in there somewhere (can't find it at the moment).

x


----------



## Newday

Hi AJ Yes I'm interested to know about the vallium as well. Think I would have to buy privately my GP isn't very good with supporting me

Dawn


----------



## Spaykay

How can I get my DH to buy me a house to take my mind off things, do you thiknk I'm asking too much??  

Kay xxx


----------



## larkles

Are you serious Spaykay or I am being silly? Has he got money to spend as I have a house available! Serously I do    if you want to live in SW11

oohh I hate saying this but am an estate agent (very different albeit)

Larkles
x


----------



## brownowl23

HI girls

I just wanted to say that I took one valium tablet for my Et too. Certainly helped as I normally have a cervix like a piggys tail but it was straight as a die for my transfer this time. I also did acu before and after Et and was sooo relaxed I went to sleep on the couch both times.

Chris


----------



## Spaykay

Larkles...thanks for the offer but I live in Madrid!!!     Any advice will be gladly received though. 550,000 euros, 4 bed, attic 3 bath, 4 floors, tiny garden, 200 metres from new about to open metro, views but on main road....wot fo ya reckon!!??

Kay xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ladies.  Not sure what the valium dose was and I can't find the packet now (had bag upside down!)  I am sure your GP will know.  Mine gave me 3 tablets, that's all.

SpayKay, good luck with the house hinting!  Or should that be house hunting?!


----------



## Womb with a View

Message for Dawn....hope you received my email to your email address.  If not, check your junk mail as sometimes my address goes in there, as it's a business address. x


----------



## Newday

No not  received anything yet

Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

BLOOBELL! Delete somethign out of your in-box hun !! Please! or send me your e-mail address - just wrote a long note and you're full up!!! Hope youa re ok..

Hi to everyone else - sorry - rushing ...

Hope you're all ok 

D X


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Hope you're all well- great to hear only good news on here and no disasters for a while!

Going to have tea and then sleep but thought I'd report in and say my school trip was the best I've ever been on . The kids were perfectly behaved and went to bed nice and early and we teachers were riotous every night until 2am and later! Disney was a bit sinister in all it's perfection and soooo badly organised- 2 hrs 20 mins from arrival to getting 87 kids in the park. (Should be called Muppetland really!) I have had 10 hrs sleep in 3 nights but laughed like a drain all weekend and have now learnt several new skills inc swimming backstroke on a tiled floor in the hotel foyer (we had heats and I didn't get a medal but I did get a view of a middle aged bald man doing a moonie) and giving mis-translations just to be evil   . One of the other teachers broke a glass and asked me how to ask for a broom to clear it up, so I told him to say "Je suis un âne" (I am a donkey) which he did while miming the actions of sweeping. Sooooo funny. 

If I think of any other gags I'll let you know but I guess you'd "have to have been there" (yawn!). 
Anyway, nice to be back (coach driver was lechy and kept staring at my norks. Perv  )
Love to all, 
Giggly
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dawn.....have sent you an IM with the copy and paste from my original email. x

Giggles me old fruit.....I knew you'd have a good time....but then, that's you, full of fun!  The perv....did you hide your [email protected]@ck from him?  That may have been what started it!!  

SpayKay.....any news on that house yet?!


----------



## Tea63

That has to be one of to positive things about not having kids - look what the poor kids now a days are exposed to at school  - that's not the way teachers behaved when I went to school   
Glad you had a good trip and a lot of fun    - hope the kids enjoyed it as well   (but they do sound a bit too behaved ?) 
Love from Tea


----------



## ElleJay

Hi! - finally feeling halfway to human again and can log back on without being a toxic presence!!

Have to say many congratulations to AJ, your success is such good news for us all - I hope you have a happy, healthy pregnancy. The Gestone injections are literally a pain in the a**e - if you go for the rubbing option to disperse the oil in the muscle, don't put too much pressure on as it can squeeze some of the oil back out.  Found that out the hard way!

Gigglygirl - French trip sounds good, but I think that the entente cordial may now be in trouble.

Obviously feeling more sane than when I posted last - decided not to give up on everything just yet - and getting ready to get back on the roller coaster - with all your help........

Take care,  love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,
I was going to bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Been up too late recently, can't wind down yet I suppose) Oh well, here I am again you lucky lucky people...

Tea- the kids were unusually good, I reckon they might have been 'Stepford Kids' actually, come to think of it. They're band kids though and were performing in the park so were nervous about that and had loads of time off with their mates during the day so were knackered at night. Are you sure your teachers weren't up to antics downstairs while you were having midnight feasts?   I like to turn a blind eye to the odd midnight feast but this wasn't my trip and had to go along with trip leader who was much stricter than me. More time for silliness later for us! There were 2 teachers today who had a 'mystery' tummy virus after eating a suspiciously dodgy Disney burger yesterday and had to rush to the loo at the services... One of them was so convincing lying through his teeth about this burger than 2 of the kids convinced themselves they had the same!    

AJ- How's my favourite newly-pregnant lady?     

With the Gestone I got DH to do them- he also nearly fainted the first time but he was so gentle I barely felt it. I would go with 20 mins with the ampoule in the bra, making sure the needle goes in properly deep into the muscle and rubbing it gently afterwards. If you do it too close to the surface it hurts less but bruises loads more later. I'm afraid it does hurt but not usually when you do the injection, rather it hurts 30 mins or more later. Strange stuff but oddly I preferred it to the pessaries cos they're less faff than the bullets.
I didn't show Pervman my cock on a rock-the cock stays at my house I'm afraid, I cherish it far too much to share it! Pervman was older than my Dad and kindly offered to hold my breast during a silly game last night. I told him to get lost and that he ought go to bed and joked it off but the lads would have soon given him short shrift if he'd got any more fruity. I've dealt with worse than him before when I did crappy bar jobs as a student. I wouldn't have minded but I was only doing my job by including the driver in our conversations and being friendly and he thought his luck was in. Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yuk yuk yuk! You know how to fight off unwanted attention- any tips?!

Lesleyj- here's to a partner on the rollercoaster.  Just been on a few this weekend but won't be on the IVF one for a few more weeks. Hugs to you. xxx 

RSMum- thanks for the IM, will try to reply soon. Big hugs to you, hun. xxx

Right, bath and bed! Don't think I can sleep before 2am though... 
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Don't think yer special Giggles ... I look at a bald middle aged man doing a moonie every morning as he takes his morning pee.  

BBxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Ahh.. poor Mr Bluebell !! Come to think of it, he sounds like Mr Bunny although he wouldn't class himself as middle aged yet! 

The trip sounds like a riot Giggly, glad you had a good time. I guess nobody really knows what teachers get up to unless you're part of the club and are one yourself. The only thing I think about teachers (not that I'm in contact with them much these days) is that they're getting younger!! Like policemen - cute lads in uniform!

Anyway, some good news from me. All being well, we should be going to Ceram for my DE tx in June. Ruth had a donor for me but we had to pass on this one because we cannot go in May as my DH has his finals for his degree. Also my AF isn't quite up to scratch (in the knowing when it's coming sense). I need to start the pill as soon as I can when I next have AF, which hopefully should be in the next couple of weeks, my op seeming to have kicked started her up the back side!!

So I'm very excited but trying to keep calm... we all know that feeling I think  

I'm really impressed though because this week will be exactly 5months since we went on the waiting list and we were told 3-5 months. I had been thinking it might be later than this after hearing progress reports, but no, so for all those on the Ceram waiting list, have faith!!

Lesleyj, welcome back to the rollercoaster, hope we can help you keep tight hold.

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Should really have pointed out that we still have to wait for Ceram to find a new donor for June......as this one will be ready in May, but Ruth says it shouldn't be a problem.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## larkles

Hi Mrs Bunny-that's fab news about you going to Ceram in June, just behind me  

Hi to everyone else, time is flying and there's so much to organise  

Larkles
x


----------



## safarigirl

Mrs Bunny thats excellent news, its so great when you start getting those emails from ruth discussing your donor and dates, you suddenly go from wiating for your donor thinking how looooooong its taking, to suddenly thinking "theres not enough time"!!!!!!!  (larkles I can see you are in this frame of mind - great one to be in!!!)

Giggly loving your work with our much loved rock!!!  If you and Aj got together you would be hounded by all sorts of men!  

Lesley we are all definately here for you as you get back on the rollercoaster ..... glad you feeling better

Big hello to everyone, RSMUM how you doing?  Bel,crusoe, spaykay, dawn, Tea, Aj, Bluebell and all others ....


----------



## janeup

Mrs Bunny - really pleased for you. 

Hey !!!! I got "the call" today and if all goes okay will have transfer this Sunday... very excited!  also found an acupuncturist who works with my clinic in Valencia who seems very nice and will do a session before and after. 

Does anybody have any views on flying back day after transfer? 

Gigglygirl - your posts are just so funny.  I might take them to Valencia to help me laugh after transfer.  In fact this thread is so full of humour and good sense.  If only we could bottle it!   

AJ - how's it going? yes you enjoy every second of your pregnancy.   I went to see a silly film called Factory Girl the other day and whilst everyone cringed at the site of Sienna Miller injecting her bottom with illegal substances i thought nothing of it, knowing what we have to do to our bodies!  

Better dash. Flights and accommodation to book!  
Love to Bluebell, SafariGirl, Bonnie (how is the holiday? - hope you are feeling rested!), LesleyJ, Tea, RSMUM and everyone else!

xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Janeup.....that is fantastic news!  How exciting.  Tips for flying back day after transfer......don't flap your wings too fast, it gets too tiring!!   Sorry, couldn't resist!  Good luck hun..   

Giggles.....your are so funny!  Tips for getting rid of unwanted men?  Yes, pretend you fancy them rotten, that should do it!  I used to say "I'm a lesbian" but that just made them keener!  (E.g. replies of "can I watch please?"!!!)   x

Mrs Bunny.....good news, it'll be here in no time.  I am sure your donor is just around the corner.  x

Bluebell......how come you get all the action?!!  x

LesleyJ, thank so much and yes, those injections are a pain in the backside!!  Glad to see you back and focused once again.  x

RSMum....hope all is going well with the prep for mid-April.....thinking of you!     

Crusoe - how you doing?  Any news from the IM?  Thinking of you.  Time you, Giggles and I got together again....or shall we wait until we're all pregnant later this year?  xx

Love to you all, AJ xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Sorry Debs (RS Mum) it's not you re mid-April......it's Tina K!  Tina, hope all is going well darling.  Good luck! xx    

(RS Mum.......you can keep the fairydust though!  x)


----------



## RSMUM

Ah thanks chuck..also this gives me an excuse to do my favourite one again - just for you..           



X


----------



## Tea63

Just finishing up packing - will be leaving in 2 hours  
Going to Provence for Easter (as you do when you live over here   )to meet up with Steve - he has been away for 5 1/2 weeks now - it is too long  - and my Mum will come and spend a couple of days with us as well 
So just want to say Happy Easter to everyone - looking forward to read the news here when I get back 
Love from Tea


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

GG – you had me laughing out loud with your French tales. I do think it is very mean though giving you colleague the wrong French! As someone who is absolutely hopeless at languages that is so cruel. My DH still has a good laugh at my expense about my O level French listening comprehension. They kept going on and on about “mouchoirs” (handkerchiefs) and I hadn’t the first clue what a bl**ming mouchoir was. I got hopelessly lost in the comprehension and decided I would just have to guess – I guessed a mouchoir was a mushroom – seemed reasonable to me but I admit it did seem odd that the mouchoirs were “bleu” and “jaune”. Needless to say I failed in dramatic style and to this day whenever we have a dinner with mushrooms in it the old “mouchoir” joke comes out again!  

Love the “c*ck on the rock does Easter” does the c*ck have any other plans to celebrate other feasts and festivals?

Mrs Bunny – Fantastic news that you have a donor. I hope the time goes really fast between now and June!  

Janeup – good luck to you.   I hope transfer goes well. I agree GG’s posts are great. Give up teaching people the wrong French GG and write a book of funny incidents us abroadies can use for laughter therapy.

LesleyJ – great you are back on the rollercoaster. We are all here to support and help you.

AJ – are you still up there on cloud 9? I owe you an email – I’ll reply soon!

Bluebell – hope you are doing ok? You are still in my thoughts.

Me – had my immune tests back. I have slightly raised level 2 NK cells so have been prescribed steroids and heparin for our frostie cycle. Slightly freaked about heparin injections but less so than my Mum. She trained as a nurse donkey’s years ago and I told her she would be admistering the jabs. She is now completely freaked out that it is 35 years since she gave an injection and that she has forgotten how. My father-in-law on the other hand keeps pigs and is a dab hand at injecting them – he say’s there is nothing to it and will show me how – on a pig or me I wonder!!!!!!  
I also have another doppler and another hysteroscopy booked for the 19th. I can hardly wait …. At least we will be doing something different for the next cycle. We have now decided to use our 2 frosties and have 1 final fresh cycle before giving up and moving onto adoption. It feels good to have a plan.

I’m at work – better actually do some!

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe so good to see you posting ..... i am glad you got some info from dr *******, and that you have a plan (I know i always felt "in control" when i had a plan, and knew my next steps whatever the outcome)
Just a tip i am not sure where you get your drugs from dr ******* from, i used to get mine from the place across the road - but places like ali's pharmacy in shadwell is much much cheaper.... i was quite naive around things like that when i was seen him, and once paid £30 more on an injection than a previous place i had been too ... i didnt know you could go somewhere else... anyway just an idea.
I really believe in doing things "differently" for a cycle, so glad you have some fresh options and choices ...
There has been some good news on frosties lately and that you still have a fresh cycle up your sleeve is great news ...

hahah about your fil doing the pigs and transferring that knowledge .... gotta give him for being game!

Tea enjoy france ....

big hello to everyone ...


----------



## KatieKate

Hello abroadies chat crew!
I've been lurking for a while now and hope you don’t mind me coming out of the woodwork to say hello? I’ve laughed and cried with you all, and although I’ve been quiet, I’ve really felt for all your personal journeys. Especially Gigglygirl’s journey to France, ha ha…mange tout, mange tout! Anyway, I just wanted to introduce myself as I’m on the donor list for Ceram, hopefully they’ll be a donor for me and my husband around late May/ June. I really wouldn’t have been able to get to this place without FF and the abroadies crew. Thanks!
Looking forward to chatting to you all in the future. By the way, I recently asked on another post whether there was a particular thread for Ceram people past, present and future, as I know there are particular threads for other clinics. Heffalump (feels horrible calling someone that!!) created a Ceram chat and I’ve also posted there.  
KK x


----------



## larkles

Hi KK    

Welcome to a very special board  

Good luck for your email or call from Ceram, it's a great feeling   

Larkles
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bonjour! 

Crusoe- I was waiting for your news, great that they have found something and you have a plan for next time.   Just to let you know there is an abroadie friend who lives near me who has NK cells and was recommended to take concentrated fish oils and her number halved over a few weeks. There is a lot of research on fish oils and if you do a search on here it may throw up something you're interested in. I've been taking them since new year just in case since my Docs said it won't hurt and I almost never eat fish.  So chuffed for you that you have a new approach- here's to you , me and AJ meeting again with our bumps like she said this week. One down, 2 to go! The heparin you can do yourself (honestly!)- it's in a pre-prepared one use only needle which is very small and you don't feel it all that much. It was much easier than Gestone and it goes in your tummy. No need for your Mum to fill it up or remove air bubbles or anything like that. You will need a sharps box though to keep the used needles in, you can get them from the local council.

I was a meanie with the mis-translation but if you'd been there it wasn't so mean really as he knew the words 'je suis' meant 'I am' and his French wasn't that bad at all, he was just drunk and playing up to the group for a laugh. I am very nice, honestly!   I bet you've never forgotten the word 'mouchoir' , have you?! I can't do anything with numbers so if I were to recall my maths exams I'd probably have similar feelings of shame... 

KatieKate- welcome! Very glad you're going to join us, and hope your stay is a short one in terms of being successful. I don't have much in the way of tx tales to tell right now but like to join in anyway. Hope to get to know you better over the coming weeks and that your tx goes well.

Janeup- fab news, not long now!!!!    

Larkles- you're so close to tx now, here's to a smooth tx and a lovely bfp for the summer.  

Tea- hope you're having a lovely holiday in France. Such a long way to come , and it'll be loads colder here but spring in Provence sounds lovely. As does Christmas for the abroadiesat your house...  Not sure my friend in Perth would be impressed I wasn't visiting her though!

RSMum- hugs to you. xxxxx

Bluebell- wrote you an IM but your inbox was full, you popular lady, you!

Bel- How are you, hun?

Hi to everyone else, please forgive the lack of personals but I am thinking of you all.  

Got LOADS of jobs in the house to do as MIL is on her way down. Had a v.disturbing dream last night that DH announced he was gay and having a fling with my Dad (!) Sooooo far from the truth it's funny but I was really upset and not sure about the difference between truth and reality when I woke up.  Don't think I'll be telling either of them about that one...   I have some weird dreams so will just add that to the list.  

Gotta go clean the bog,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello just a quickie as I am supposed to be in the bath beofre her ladyship awakes !

Giggles, I live near Perth so you had better visit me !

Welcome to Katie ... this is the bestest thread of 'em all !!  Looking forward to chatting to you !

Sorry, no more personals as I have to wash my haystack.  

My inbox is now trimmed so IMs will be welocme.  Sorry about that !   Not popular, just lazy at emptying !

Love Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Crusoe.....    hooray for something new and different!!  My heart leapt when I read your news!  Fabulous, fantastic, hooray!  (Hey, AJ, she hasn't got her BFP yet!.....No, but I am very excited about the new direction!)  This is good news.....my NK cells were slightly elevated around 2 years ago and I started taking Omega 3 concentrated and Imodeen and then, after being a veggie for soooooo long, eating oily fish.  My levels, when tested at the ARGC some 6 months later, were lower and around normal, where they stayed!  However, Mr T gave me Heparin and steroids too, to make sure all stayed level (I read that sometimes when an embie enters the uterus, the immune system can not recognise it as being invited steroids slightly suppress the immune system....is that anyone else's understanding?)  I am sure this is one of the major factors which helped me.  Just a word about Heparin and Omega 3 oils though.....I read that you shouldn't take them together (which I didn't know for my first transfer with taking both of these, so I stopped taking the Omega 3 for this cycle, weeks before, and only took the Imodeen.)  I think it's ok to take before but when you started the Heparin, it says not to take them together.  Don't know why.  You can research it on the net, which is what I did.  

Also, I got my first round of drugs at a chemist near the ARGC.  Cost an arm and a leg.  Second time I took the prescription to my local chemist were it was one quarter of the price!!  Only thing was, it took a day to order but that was ok.  The Heparin injections are nothing, very easy and no pain unless you push the syringe in too quickly to empty the contents.  Do it slowly and don't rub the skin afterwards.  Good luck Crusoe me old matey......for the 19th, the doppler and hysteroscopy and for those lovely, lovely snowbabes!      

Giggles - you are so funny!  I once had a supervisor who really didn't treat me well or like me and was a bully.  He was going to Sweden and, having had family there, I knew a bit of Swedish (or, at least, how to swear in Swedish!!)  He asked me how to order 2 beers in Swedish.  I told him.  I would have loved to have seen the bartenders face when my supervisor, instead of asking for 2 beers, told the bartender to "go and f*** yourself!"      He wasn't pleased on his return and I made out he must have misprounced it!   Giggles, I was always having nightmares recently, until my BFP that is....now I sleep like a baby.  Isn't that amazing?  No prizes for guesing what was bothering me.  xxx

KK - welcome to this lovely, supportive thread and may your stay be very short and Ceram be the place your dreams are made of!  

Tea - have a great time in Provence (you've probably left.) 

Who else is on the 2ww?  Let's be havin' ya!  Hope it's all going really well and very smoothly for you all with sticky, sticky embies and lots of orangeness!


----------



## MrsBunny

Crusoe, so glad you've got a plan and something new to try and it's great that GG and AJ have some helpful advice for you to give you confidence with it all. Good luck with your injections and your other tests.   

Katie, welcome to the thread and glad you've had so much information from all the girls here - it really is good to know that there are so many people in similar situations and the support is amazing! I'm sure your wait for a donor will go quickly. I'll have to go and have a look at the Ceram thread.

Thanks for everyone's good wishes, as you say Safarigirl, it's great to be getting those e-mails discussing dates, donors etc when you've been waiting, I'm sure things will start speeding along now!

Love to everyone, Happy Easter (Giggly, no chocolate for you. Well, maybe a little bit)

xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Happy Easter! 

Hope you're all having a fab weekend.

Rsmum X


----------



## hola69

Happy Easter to everyone  

hugs and love

L xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Happy Easter one and all!

Having a manic weekend so no time to say anything really except that!

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Back from my hols...happy easter everyone. Giggly, you are so artistic, love the new rock design, can't wait til Christmas, how you gonna dress it as santa  

Kay xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hope you all had a lovely w/e.  It was my birthday yesterday so DH took me (and Ria !) for a surprise picnic by a beautiful waterfally river in a wild wooded glen.  It was complete with blanket, old fashioned wind up record player, big hamper basket, stove to cook German sausages, wine, beer, lovely card, cake etc etc. Then he took us to a horse sanctuary where R got to give apples to the ponies, and then afternoon tea in a lovely pub garden. Perfect.  He is now well forgiven for all his blokey aloofness during my m/c upset - (well, actually, he already was !).

Hope you all had fun too.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

amazing!!! Glad you had such a FAB day - how romantic is that?!!!! Lovely!
X


----------



## schmoo73

Bluebell what a lovely birthday, many happy returns hun

S x


----------



## crusoe

Happy belated birthday Bluebell. Sounds like a lovely memorable day to me!

Lots of Love
Crusoe
xx


----------



## larkles

Aww Bluebell

Sounds fabulous, what a lovely considerate dh you have  

Great to hear you all had a lovely day

Larkles
x


----------



## ElleJay

Bluebell - birthday treat sounds fantastic!  Hope it is an indicator of the year to come for you.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Happy birthday for yesterday, Bluebell. Sounds like your DH is a star, so glad you had a lovely day, you deserve it.  
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## larkles

Morning all

Might sound like a silly question but I don't want to bother ceram with it yet, if for any reason my dh can't make it to Spain for et is there any other way around getting his   there? we didn't have a sample done at our last appointment so nothing frozen there

Am panicking in advance-dh's visa ran out and no time to renew before we go

Larkles
xx


----------



## Newday

We had Dh's frozen sperm transported from Nottingham Care to Ceram details of courier are on the thread and Ruth has the details


I've copied the details

In case you need it, this is the company CERAM have worked with in the past.


KYNISI COURIER SYSTEMS LIMITED
Worldwide Express / Cryo + Clinical Focus

3, 200-201 Grange Road
London SE1 3AA
England - United Kingdom

Tel: + 44 (0)20 7064 0884
Fax: + 44 (0)20 7064 0764 

Best Wishes,

Ruth


Dawn


----------



## janeup

Happy birthday Bluebell for the other day. Sounds like you had the most wonderful day. A week or two later would the wood be covered in bluebells? 

Larkles - can't help you with that query I am afraid.  Hubby did it on site so to speak. 

Bit of a me post but hope everyone had a happy easter.  Just back from rainy spain (really) and had two embroyos transferred.  The doctor was a bit ambiguous with his wording about their quality - he said we had 2 day 9 cell embroyos and both were "ok".  So of course, I have been deliberating on what okay means. I suppose its not good, but its okay etc etc. Hey ho.  One to freeze. 

Anyway,  AJ, the valium really helped and I was lucky enough to have an acupuncture session at the clinic before and after transfer.  I was flying by the time I went for the transfer and even giggled when the doc put the catherter inside me.  Met someone in the clinic having treatment who had never heard of Fertility Friends!  Have given her details of our wonderful site.  

So on the 2ww.  Love to everyone else.  Nice to be back in sunny climes!  

Jane


----------



## bluebell

Wey hey Jane, that's great news.  My immediate reaction was that if the embryos had been of dubious quality they would have suggested putting all three back, so they must have been good.  Take care of yourself over the 2WW, and keep us posted with how you are doing.... lots of R'n'R in the sunshine I hope.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jane, I posted you on the other thread, but just another one here to say that your embies sound good and hope that your relaxation continues into your 2ww (are you having more acupuncture during it or is that not good?) Will you be going back to work or having time off?
Anyway, here's some more    

Bluebell, your birthday day out sounds absolutely lovely, so glad you, DH and Ria enjoyed it!  

Larkles, hope you solve your problem, great that Dawn gave you an answer so quickly.

Hello to everyone xxx


----------



## safarigirl

jane great news on the two embies - in africa where i'm from rain is considered good luck (especially when you get married as it is meant to symbolise children - so perhaps that was a good sign!!!)  Loving the thought of you giggling at the time of the treatment - i also had some valium and was allowed one the night before and on the day .... it felt so good to have a drug that actually made me feel great!!!!  Dont worry too much about the embies, i dont think the spanish have the same grading system, and stuff does get lost in the translation ....

larkles i know the hassle of visa's as i always have to travel on one ...and have had days before mine ran out for a treatment cycle!!!  I am sure you can have sperm transported to ceram.  i used to get my visas done through the schengen office but am not sure this is possible anymore and you have to go to the embassy yourself - it might be worth phoning to see if they could do it urgently  I would definatley email ruth though and put a contingency plan into place ... you are not hassling them, they are there to help you with all of these issues ...

big hello to everyone ... enjoy the sunshine day ....

PS ... For those having treatment on a sunny day, dont worry i'll come up with some other tradition!!!!
Bluebell what a lovely birthday surprise ....


----------



## larkles

Hi Newday

Thanks for the information, I have emailed Ruth to let her know our predicament-if it comes to that! The worse scenario is that dh will have to go back to Australia from Spain-which am sure he’d like  

Safarigirl-As there is a lot of passport problems going around at present we didn’t want to chance things and not get his visa renewed in time, they reckoned minimum 30 days, the only other option is to go to the Embassy and have it done there but and yes it’s a bit "But" the cost is £500.00 opposed to £160.00 by post-I just can’t afford that  

Janeup-great to hear you’re back and well with 2 embies on board, I had shocking af pains this time around and not being able to get my prescription, found an old packet of valium in my drawer, so had one instead-certainly did the trick and knocked me out for a good few hours, so definitely taking them to Spain with me-AJ, I think you've started a trend here  

Hi to everyone

Larkles
x


----------



## bluebell

Just a little reminder to people that there are several dates to choose from in the abroadies meet up thread, so if any of you want to come, have a look. The most up to date table thingy is towards the end (about page 4), and you can just reply to the thread with the dates you can do and Heffalump will add you to the table. 
Hope loads of you can come !!! 9th of June is the most popular date so far.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone,

Havent posted for a while so I just thought I would say a quick hello. Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine as much as I am  

Janeup great news about your two embies, hope they are snuggling in well, all the very best for your 2ww    

Bluebell what a lovely hubby you have, all sounds so beautiful, what a great birthday present. 

We are just about to start gearing up for our FET cycle in May. Prostap jab today and then the normal cycle of Progynova, baby asprin and Cyclogest to look forward too.  Here's hoping our three frosties are surviving well and will make it through the thaw on May 10th. I've booked a couple of accupuncture sessions over the next couple of weeks and off to my Chiropractor too just in case my back problems are indirectly sending bad vibes around my body - oh its all good fun hey!

Hope everyone is doing well.

Love and hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## janeup

Hi Pen - good to have you back on board! Great news about the FET in May.  I can really recommend acupuncture and even if my cycle is a negative, i will continue to have it monthly as I have felt fantastic these past few months.  It has given me so much positive energy.

Safari Girl - interesting about the rain thing. When dh and i got married 2 and half years ago it raiined during our wedding ceremony.....so who knows!

Our little remaining embie didn't make it for freezing I am afraid so we will have to think about a fresh cycle if this fails (mustn't think negative thoughts Jane...). 

Big big hello to you all this lovely Wednesday!  We are off in our camper van this weekend to enjoy the beautiful weather. 

lots of love


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Bluebelle - Belated Happy Birthday hun...your DH is a star, what a lovely day he had planned. Hope you are doing okay. Lots of love,xxx

GG - You are nuts!!! Love your posts as ever and would love to meet up with you and Bluebelle again...can't make the 9th June, but will be there in spirit with you all if that's the date you go for? Love and luck,xx

Crusoe - How are you? I read your post about one last attempt then adoption. I agree it is good to have a plan. But I'm just hoping and praying that this is the last attempt becasue it will be successful!!  I will have everything crossed as usual, lots of love,xx

AJ - Are you still on cloud nine?? I hope you are well and don't have too much sickness? I am so pleased for you I really am!!xxxx

Safarigirl - Not long now?? Exciting...do you know if you are having a boy or girl? Do you have any names? xx

Pen - Great news about your FET. There has been a lot of FET positives lately, so I hope you are one of them!!

Jane - Great news about your embies...hope you have a relaxing 2ww

RSMum - Hiya hun. Hope you are okay,xx

Hello to Newday (like the new name!), Larkles, Mrs Bunny,Lesley, schmoo, and all FF buddies,

At work...so better go, but just wanted to let you know that even though I don't post that often, I think about you all...

Lots of love,

Bel,xxxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Bel

it's so good to hear from you

Hope all is well with you

Love Dawn


----------



## Spaykay

Jane - your embies sound fine and dandy to me...they're not much on enthusiasm over here in Spain do ok probably means FAB!     hun

Kay xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Good to hear from you Bel - I miss you posting but understand the need to step back a bit sometimes.

Dawn - you must be having treatment soon? Please let me know when so I can send you lots and lots of positive vibes when the time is right. Here are few to keep you going         

Janeup - I hope your 2 embies are happy in their new home. Sorry about your frostie but I'm sure you won't need it. Don't get too hung up on embryo grading - in my experience it means absolutely nothing. A brilliant embie can become a very average one after just a few hours and vice versa. Dr O at IM told me that if the embryos are going to stick they will and told me about a lady they had treated very recently who only had what were considered 2 poor quality embies that wouldn't have been suitable for freezing but she still became pregnant with twins. I have everything crossed for a BFP for you!     

Bluebell I love your donkey picture - is this in response to GG's  teaching  people the wrong French?  

Safarigirl - so little time left. Like Bel I want to know if you have thought of names - you must have done by now. I always think deciding on a baby name must be so tricky. It took us weeks to decide on a name for the dog that we could both agree on let alone a baby.   Just for the record it is my bet that your baby is going to be a boy   I am notoriously wrong at guessing the sex of babies so everyone else put your money on a girl  

PenelopePositive - so glad you are going back for your frosties soon - it is so good to have a plan. We are hoping for the end of May for our frosties so we won't be cycle buddies this time which is a good thing for you as I've been a jinx on quite a few people in the past! 

AJ - how are you doing? And GG how are you and the c*ck on the rock? 

Larkles - hope you get your visa problems sorted soon!

No news from me really - got my clexane and steriod prescription at great expense even after shopping around to get it as cheap asap. My DH was hoping to put some of his bonus to a flat screen telly instead it went on my medication  but too his credit he hasn't moaned about it but I expect pay back will begin when he starts administering those jabs to me!   Still waiting for the hysteroscopy too - so much to look foward to  

Love and luck everyone
and "HI" to everyone I haven't mentioned by name

Crusoe
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe thats so funny you saying its a boy - i have people stopping me in the street asking me when the boy is coming!!!!!!!!  We have sort of decided on names, but are waiting to cast our eyes on little nushie's face before making the final decision!
You'll all be the first to know if its boy or girl!  I cant believe myself how short i have to go ....
Crusoe there is a list on the ivf board of lists for getting medication for ivf and there are places listed and prices, you might want to have a look at ..... pity about the flat screen tv, but if i win on the lotto i'll make sure you hubby gets the best money can buy!

Bel its good to see you posting, you are always in my thoughts ... but as crusoe said, i also understand when someone doesnt feel like posting ....

Pen glad you have an FET booked for may - as the others have said we have had some wonderful news on frosties which is great ... i found acupuncture wonderful ... and of course when you get your bfp when can add chiropracters to the essential needs of going for treatment.  (Aj and i have added colonics; valium, kinesology to the usual brazil nuts, pineapple must do's!!!!!!)

I am at home today, made a whole batch of shepherds pie's to chuck in the deep freeze, had some tiles delivered as having bathroom tiled tomorrow, and even had a cleaner in for 2 hours!  Bliss (just in time to clean up the kitchen after my cooking blitz!)

Big hello to RSMUM; Gigglygirl; larkles;newday; lesley, mrsbunny, schmoo; janeup; AJ;spaykay; and all others (sorry if missed by name anyone - i used to love it when aj did those posts mentioning everyone and i could copy and paste all the names!!!!!!!!!! )


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Been really bad at posting over the last week or so but in my newly found role of hedge-cutter/landscape gardener/ waste disposal bod/ general dogsbody I haven't done more than read all your news in a week or more. Bad Giggly!   

Bluebell- I wrote you a long IM when your inbox was full and I knew it was full but somehow cos I'd written it I thought you'd read it, even though I knew it hadn't been sent! So if you've been dangling wondering which dates to do a meet I'm v.sorry! I've posted my thoughts on the meet thread. Hope you're doing ok and giving that lovely husband of yours lots of hugs, he sounds like he deserves it.   I meant Perth Australia by the way, but will happily make use of your tea making facilities next time we visit rellies in bonnie Scotland! 

RSMum- how you doing, lovely? I owe you an IM too. Big kiss for DD too.  

Crusoe- Glad you got your meds, it's a shame you need them before ET though as they're much cheaper abroad. Well, I haven't bought them in the UK but my GP said they would be. 9 euros for a pack of 2 Clexane. Steroids were 3 euros 15 for 50 tabs of 4 mg, which is cheap as chips although I don't suggest eating them as such! Just a thought but if you need them for after your BFP (let's think positive!) you could bring a few back with you from Spain when you go? Hope you get organised for your FET as soon as you feel able to, I'm itching to get going again now but have to wait...  Ach, well, it'll be worth it! Who needs a flat-screen anyway? Boys toys- pah! 

AJ- thinking of you and beanie, hope the bleeding stops soon. 

Safarigirl- not long to go, hun! I'm with Crusoe, reckon it's a boy. No idea why though!

Bel- Me, nuts? No, my love, it's everyone else... (Cackles menacingly)  
Sooooooooo lovely to hear from you. If we don't manage to do a meet when you can come we should do a mini-meet and just have a cuppa and a chat.  Let's ignore the 3 hr drive! Hope you and DH are enjoying walking your lovely woofer in the beautiful spring weather. Mine is sniffing at every blade of grass at the moment, reckon there's lots of new life around and about. Here's to us having a bit of that soon, eh? 

Janeup- Hope the 2ww is going well and you're not going too crazy. When do you test?    

Pen P- not long until your FET, brilliant! Hope the build up goes smoothly.

Bonnie- Hope you're enjoying your well-earned break in the mountains, looking forward to you being back.

Tea- how's Provence? I heard they were having some gorgeous weather for April in France.

I'm with Safarigirl on all the names, but will attempt a quick run-through...

Hi to Newday,Mrs Bunny,Larkles, Schmoo, Spaykay, Radnorgirl, HEM, Lesleyj, Hola69, Jemimaa, TinaK, Meerkat, Lara, CoconutKym, Mini-Me, AlmaMay, Yonny and our 2 lovely mods Heffalump and Fidget. 
I'm sure there are more of you and sorry to miss anyone!

Well, no exciting news here as I'm just waiting (as ever) for FET but in the meantime we've been entirely re-landscaping our back garden which was horribly overgrown. I've done so many tip trips the men there all say hello now! We even hired a mini-digger, honestly you should have seen DH's face. Boys and their toys! DH is Quasimodo-esque at the moment having somehow injured himself sitting at the computer (!?) I'd be sympathetic if he wasn't so hilarious and he did call me 'Day-Release Girl' after I had my big op and couldn't laugh properly for 6 weeks! I think there may be an evil streak in me...  I've trimmed all our hedges today and yesterday and now sport muscles like Fatima Whitbread without the beard. (I hope!) The weather's been so nice we've been in the garden for a week solid, so it's starting to take shape. Well, a big mud-pile type shape anyway. 

Better go, off to babysit tonight. Got a date with the telly. Blew the diet over Easter but started again today and have signed up for 2 race for lifes this year- one I'll walk with my Mum and one I'll run with my friend. Now need to get in training again.

Love to everyone,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Hi there Giggly  

Kay xxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,  

sorry I havent posted for a while but have been thinking of you all....

What gorgeous weather it has been this weekend... 

Giggly..good lcuk for the FET..will be thinking of you...

Safari..not long to go..wishing you tons of love and luck...do you feel you are having a boy then? xxx

Bluebell..hope alls well with you?

Debs/rsmum..any plans as yet? how things? think of you often xxx

Bonnie...how are you sweets? longtime no speak...hope you are ok so much..xxxx

Bel..big hugs to you and wishing you so much love and luck for your next go...xxx

Hi to crusoe and AJ and everybody else I havent mentioned..big big hugs to you all...

L xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Hola! Hola - can't believe you are 20 weeks already    Hope you are well.

Schmoo x


----------



## bluebell

This is just a quickie, but will post more later.  It's far too sunyy to be on the 'puter and I should be out shoving my beans in !

Just wanted to say to Giggles ...... pleeeeeeeease don't worry about mew hanging around waiting for dates.  I knew that we had to take time to see when would be best ofr you.  You are so sweet even considering fitting it around your FET anyway !
Also, I knew it was Perth Australia !!!!!! I was just being silly !! However, you are welcome always to come up here and leap around the heather with yer boy and yer doggie !
More to everyone else very soon !
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Just wanted to say 'Hi' to everyone!  

Hola - second that I can't believe you are 20 weeks already and I hope the second half goes as quickly, Safarigirl - tonnes of good luck and looking forward to your piccies, Giggly - I hope your treatment comes round soon (and can you do my garden please?), Crusoe - I chuckled about the finances as my husband sacrificed a new telly for the last round of treatment too, Bluebell - how're you doing?  Janeup - good luck for testing, AJ, Bel and anyone else, hello and lots of love,

Lesleyj xxx

PS anyone needing a choccy fix? - the supermarkets have Easter eggs at 75% off at the moment - how's a girl meant to avoid that temptation?


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

Hope you all enjoyed the lovely sunny warm weekend.  

Giggly, your garden sounds like it looks lovely now. And you shouldn't worry about blowing the diet - it sounds like you made up for it with all that gardening exercise and those muscles will help you burn off what you don't want even quicker! Good luck with your races for life - my sister in law is doing one in memory of her dad - I would've done it too but it may clash with tx!

Bluebell, I'd love to come and meet you all but with tx planned for June I can't really make any plans but I'll look out for future meet-ups. DH has a mate down in Southampton and we hardly ever go down there so it may be a good excuse for me to nip over to see you Giggly one time!

Ceram have now found us a donor we're happy with for June tx but we can't make any proper plans yet as my AF still hasn't arrived so nothing can be predicted!  
I don't know about 2ww's maybe we need a term for 'AF wait'! I'm sure some of us have been there - and I KNOW that the 2ww is far more important, but the 'AF wait' is agonising in itself!!  
So I'll probably have to have a hormone test early next week to see what's what, so that's my Grand National winnings spent!

You can tell I'm feeling a bit down, when I really should be feeling very happy that our treatment is soon (I am happy about this but it's the same old story with not being able to plan because of my cycle). Sorry for the moan.....

Hello to everyone else- Safarigirl (it was when you were first pregnant that I started reading this site!), Hola, Lesleyj, Janeup (hang in there), Larkles, Crusoe, Bel, RSMUM,AJ, Newday, Schmoo, Tea, Spaykay, Meerkat, and everyone else I know I've not mentioned.

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good evening girls,

Very sad news from me, my Dad died  

I'm absolutely devastated. He put up a really good fight in hospital, but he had suffered a massive brain hemorrhage that was inoperable.

He was my Dad, my friend, my confidant, my soul mate and I miss him so much it hurts, somewhere deep inside, I just ache for him. 

When we were told that he was dying, I just sat by his bed for hours, knowing it was the last hours I would ever spend with him, even when he slipped into a coma and could no longer squeeze my hand, I just sat there holding his.

He died the day before his birthday, with his cards and presents unopened and he missed his grand daughter's birthday too, which he was so looking forward to.

I'm just heartbroken  

Despite it all, I'm still planning on doing my FET sooner rather than later, maybe it will help me. 


Jules
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jules, so sorry to hear the sad news about your Dad.

Thinking of you and wishing you peace and comfort at this sad time.



Heather x


----------



## Martha Moo

Jules

I know we have chatted a little in chat 

i just wanted to post to send u a big 

thinking of you and your daughter especially but your whole family

All my love

Emxx


----------



## hola69

Hi Schmoo and Lesley J  ,

I know cant believe it myself..baby moving a lot now...thanks so much for your good wishes, am feeling great and so so hope that its your turn next ..you both so deserve it so much..

when are your next go's? Forgive me for not knowing but have a sieve head at the mo  ,

Love and hugs L xxx


----------



## Fidget

Jules darling

   for your sad sad news

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Jules
Just wanted to say how sorry I was to learn of your sad news - you must be devasted
My thoughts are with you 

Meerkat xx


----------



## RSMUM

Jules,

I am so, so sorry to read of your sad news.. I can't begin to imagine what you must be going through right now.

Thinking of you hun

Deb X


----------



## ElleJay

Jules - So, so sorry to read your news, my heart goes out to you as I lost my dad 17 years ago and I know how hard it all is.

Love to you and your family at this truly rotten time - take care,

Lesleyj


----------



## bluebell

So so sorry Jules.  You must be feeling absolutely devastated, numb, angry, drained, sad, cheated and so many other things at the moment.  I hope that you are able to tread easily and look after yourself, and be looked after too.  I am pleased for you that you were able to say goodbye, and hold his hand in the way you did.  I hope that is bringing you some comfort.  I so much wish there was more I could do. I feel honoured that you have shared this with us and hope that we can be there for you and maybe help a little.

Gentle thoughts to you, DH, DD and your family at this sad time.

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Jules, am so so sorry to hear your news. I hope you find the strength to get through this sad time and take some comfort in the fact that you at least managed to spend some time with your precious dad before he passed away.

Pen
xx


----------



## casey

Jules -sending you my thoughts and sympathy for your loss , i hope you have all the comfort and support you need right now 
love caseyx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Jules,
I've been thinking about you and wondering how you were doing.

So so sorry to hear that it's not good news. I've never lost a parent and am very close to mine, so just imagining how it would be from reading your post has me in buckets just really feeling for you. There just aren't the right words.

It sounds like you at least had some time to say goodbye and you were really there for him and I know from when I was ill I'd have never wanted those around me to feel pain on my behalf so I'm sure your Dad would have been really grateful that you were just there for him. That's all anyone can ask, or indeed, can do. I guess you have to say you have been lucky to have had such a lovely relationship with him and that somehow he'll always be with you. We're here for you too, hun.  

As for the FET, you are a very brave lady. I do think there's something in new life beginning where old life passes on. I hope that happens for you and I'm sure that your Dad is willing you on from wherever he is.

Love and lots of hugs,
Giggly
xx


----------



## janeup

Jules - I am so sorry to hear about your dad. big hugs to you during this painfully sad time.  My step dad is dying and I am trying to spend loads of time with him. He brought me up from the age of 7 months so in essence is my dad.  Losing a parent and particularly a soul mate is the hardest thing.  good for you for thinking ahead and your FEt.  Big hugs to you xxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Jules I am so very very very sorry to hear your news ....what a tremendous loss it is to lose a parent - nothing prepares you for it. (the love with which you describe your father is wonderful and therefore will also equate to a deep loss of such a wonderful force in your life)  I am so glad you had the opportunity to be with him in those last hours and that he was surrounded by love as he entered the next phase of his journey. 

Jules you will need time, and you will grieve over this.  I lost my father and i know how painful it is, i cried just reading your post, and my father died almost 4 years ago.  However it does get easier, and he will come to you in dreams and thoughts, strands of music, smells, memories, food, places ... you will begin to enjoy these moments as they wont be tinged with pain, but you will be able to "enjoy" his memory.  This will take time though ...

Try and surround yourself now with people who love you, expect little of you, and understand that you are grieving .... be kind to yourself as well ....

Your father will be there with you during FET - I remember going for my blood test for this cycle, i was so convinced it was bfn.  I was back on the tube from harley street to work, despondent and down, and suddenly saw this man, with my fathers gait, and shape and feel - he was only there for a couple of minutes/seconds and he disappeared, so i never worked out if he was really there or my imagination, but i got this overwhelming feeling it was my father, i cant describe it and it is so hard to even explain.  I sensed he was there for me ....  Your father will be there for you as well.

Sending you the biggest cyber hug - feel our collective warmth around you ....


----------



## Bel

Jules,

I'm so sorry to read your post. Thinking of you and sending you a big hug....come on god we need a much needed BFP here...

Lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## janeup

Talking of which, Bel, I am testing on Friday and would love to bring good news to this thread!  Feel very negative today though.  sometimes I have raging symptons and other days none.  I hate this 2WW!  I have now officially lost my mind. Bought a crap mag at lunch time today to take my mind off the sympton spotting and then realised I had bought the one with pregnant celebrities! Not very helpful looking at photos of Katie Price and Charlotte Church, resplendent in their hugeness!  Spent the rest of my lunch hour gazing at pregnancy testers and wondering whether to buy one.  Cripes, I never had this problem shopping before!  Anyway I didn't but I expect I will tomorrow.  Decisions, decisions! 

Safari girl - your postings are so beautiful and tender.  With my stepfather losing his life soon, I will remember what you said. But it does take time.

Jules - another big hug for you  

Mrs Bunny - any signs of AF yet? what a nightmare for you. 

Pen - you okay?  Your walk sounded beautiful.  Seeing animals like that can be a very moving and forward thinking experience.  I went camping this weekend in our campervan.  We were surrounded by nature and it had an incredibly calming effect on me.  I also  saw the most beautiful night sky full of stars - living in London makes that a rare sight for me.  It made me cry for some reason. Nice tears though.

Hi to GG, RSMUM, AJ, Bluebell, Crusoe, LesleyJ, Hola, and all the girls!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya,

Just wanted to wish Janeup all the best for testing- not long now...     The last few days are the very worst, but you will get through them and here's hoping for a lovely fat BFP for you from the spring bunny.  

Jules- another of the hugest of hugs, hun.                             

Please can I have a hug too? Went to the GP today as I have a pain in my hip (Doc says it's probably gardening related) but he immediately went to feel my tummy and is sending me for my CA125 (ovarian cancer test) since I'm due one and couldn't go for my last 6 month checkio as was having my dummy cycle and the drugs can interfere with the result. I've driven myself a bit crazy today wondering why he went straight to the tummy when it was my hip that hurts but won't mention it to DH or my parents as they'll worry. He did say it was probably muscular and that my range of movement is good, plus he wouldn't send me for an X-ray as I was trying to get pg at some point this summer. So I don't think he's worried, its just me.   I'll get the results the end of the week hopefully, and they tested my thyroid at the same time so I may know more about that a little earlier than first thought. I've had all sorts of things going through my head about never having the chance for another IVF- what a loon. Doc was a new one though and very lovely. Hope I get him again. 

Hope everyone's enjoying the lovely sunny day again. 

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Fidget

Giggly

hun he is probably just being really precautious(sp) but here are some     from me sweetie, no dont go worrying yourself ok, easier said than done I know!

Hugs to all 
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janeup

foir lovely Giggly!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Giggly of course you can honey                 am sure as Janeup says he is just being extra cautious. 

Janeup stay away from the Pee Sticks  , the last few days are awful I know but try to hang in there. Thank you for checking on me today too. I am feeling a little brighter today a big thank you to you and everyone else who posted on my separate thread  

 Loving that Bunny Giggly

Pen 
xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

GG - Mega big hug coming your way....I'm sure he is just checking. I'm not surprised you have a pain in your hip after all the gardening you've been doing! Here is Dr Bel's prescription : Rest, glass of wine and sitting in the sun whilst doing both! I know this must be worrying for you, I'm just glad that you felt able to share it with us all rather than keeping it all to yourself. If you need to chat, please call me,xx

Jane-up - Keeping everything crossed for you. It's normal to feel negative this near to test date. Chin up...we are all here for you!!

Pen - Pleased to see you posting. It's such a tough time when you receive a bfn. lots of love,x

Hi to all my lovely FF girlies, Post more later,

Bel,x


----------



## Newday

Giggly

I too am sure that your GP is just checking sending you loads of hugs and kisses

Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Cheers, ladies .   Going to go with the approach that until I know anything is awry nothing is awry. If you get me...  I like Dr Bel's prescription   and have taken it easy today, back to school tomorrow. Think I'll miss on the wine though as lost a pound this week . A whole pound. Amazing! It really wants to stick to me, my blubber. So for now I'd rather have the odd sweetie or cornetto than vino. Although, come to think of it...  I've been reminding myself that I always get worked up before my CA125 and it's overdue anyway. 

Hugs to everyone,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

giggly i'm saving all my hugs for you!!!!


----------



## Tea63

3..30 am - jetlagged   - couldn't sleep so might as well do a bit of work on the computer and then go back and get another couple of hours before I have to sit here again - got 2 assignments and one mid semester exam in next week, but knew before I went to Provence that the next 2 weeks would be full on 
Was not off to a good start in Provence. My luggage didn't arrive in Paris - bloody British Airways !!!!! - and because I had to stand and wait to make sure that mine didn't turn up on the carrousel and then wait to register as lost baggage - and there was a few people in front of me - they lost more than my luggage on that flight - I was late on my connection with Air France to Nice which was a cheap ticket and not a part of my other ticket. So I lost that flight and because it was a cheap one I lost the full ticket incl the return and could not get on another plane. Luckily I got a ticket on the TGV to Aix en Provence. And when I finally met up with Steve he have had a call from my Mum that she had to cancel because she had a bad flu - it was so bad that the next day the dr put her in Hospital for 2 days. Then we had a huge argument so the first couple of days were not that good  - for some reason (and I always forget that) we quite often have these arguments when we haven't seen each other for a while. But we got that sorted and my Mum got better, but was not able to travel (and my Sister looked after her - we did talk about me going there, but she would be asleep much of the time anyway) and then we enjoyed Provence - loved the place - could have spend a lot more time there Loved the food - what is it about the french bread - we ate a lot   -and drank a lot of wine  So the problem for the rest of the holiday was that I never received my luggage. When we finally could get throught to BA in France, they could tell us that it had arrived to Charles de Gaulle and yes, the did have Steves mobile - but for some reason the never called us to say it was there and what time they would bring it out -and then suddenly one day when we called the case was closed and if I wanted it, I had to go to Paris to get it !! So I picked it up on my way home on Saturday Morning - it was there waiting amongs a lot of other lost baggage !!! - Steve lost his from Heathrow to Nice as well, but they brought it out the next day. So now I just have to put a letter with diff. receipts together with my 890 euro claim to send to BA - don't have time for it !!!!
That's enough about me - oh no can tell that yesterday I had a talked to a dr from Sydney IFV that specialise in misscarriges. When my next period starts we will go through a lot of different test to see if there is anything - want to do this before I start with another donor.
So sorry to hear about yur Dad, Jules. My Dad died very suddenly when we were back in Denmark for Christmas on the 31/12, but they way all of us see it is that he is better off and we are happy for the time we had him. My Dad had Parkinson for the last 14 years and was doing very well for most of them, but the last couple of years it was down hill, so he is spared for a lot. And we all had a great time for Christmas and there was just so many positive things happening just before he died. It is hard and we miss him, but we all feel better for him - he would not have liked to wake up as vegetable after that - and neither would we have liked him to. The night of the funeral we had to fly to Warsaw for treatment (and no one knew about it) which was really hard - and yes, I did think there has to be something about life and death - but not for me - life is really unfair sometimes - but all of us going through ivf know this  
And Giggly (love the Easter out-fit by the way  ) - it sounds like this is a good doctor and I like that he is quick to send you to check-ups - as you know it is probably nothing, but it will give you a peace of mind to know the test has been done - and what is it about us women, why do we have to worry and see the worst in everything ? - is it just another excuse for open a bottle of red wine - can recommend that - it works for me  
Sorry know this post got a bit long  
All the best to the rest of you - hope to see some more pos here soon  
Love from Tea
Tried twice now to post, but everytime someone else have been posted before me - Giggly congratulations on the pound   - still remember all the good anti-oxidants (spelling?) in the red wine - and I just been to France and my size 12-14 looked huge compared to all the petite french women and they drink a lot of red wine !!!! - oh, and I forgot to talk about the french men - spend a lot of time looking - we don't get that many good looking  in Australia


----------



## RSMUM

Tea..PHEW! What a post!  ..and I'm with you there on the anti-oxidants!

Giggles - HUGE HUGS HUN..owe you an IM

Love to everyone else special thoughts for you Jules

D X


----------



## bluebell

GGGGGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGLLLLLESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!
The biggest, fattest, warmest, comfortingiest, reassuringest, wine and chocilate filled hugs from me to you.  I hate to think of you upset and scared.  You are such an incredible person from whom the sun radiates, that I want the sun always to shine on you !  As everyone has said, he was most likely being extra cautious.  Medical appointments are crap in the sense that they can be like phone conversations when we try to interpret what someone said, and how they said it, and can't rewind / replay to check.  I hope you get the reassurance you need as soon as is possibly possible !
Big big big hugs and do as Dr Bel says or else !!!! 
                 
More to everyone else later.
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell,
Thanks hun, you are such a sweetie. I was a bit worked up last night but talked to DH and he reminded me how I used to get before these blood tests and how much better I am now about them. For the last 18 months I've focussed on the IVF instead so have almost forgotten about the 'other', which has been nice. I think it's only natural to be a bit panicky but I have felt really well for a long time now and apart from the changes in thyroid meds making me feel a bit more tired (they're bound to) I honestly have no symptoms like I used to have. So despite a bit of a panic I'm only going to worry about bad results if they happen since right now I can't change anything, and I'll just keep myself busy until Fri. I almost wish I hadn't mentioned it here cos you lot are so fab and I don't want to worry any of you either. I just came home from the Docs in a bit of a tizzy and my best mate was coming over but got waylaid so I didn't offload to her. I'm such a medical know-it-all, honestly, I was practically dictating to the Doc exactly what I wanted him to do and it was me who mentioned the cancer since I hadn't met him before. Hardly surprising he had a tummy squeeze, really.   

I've had a nice day at work today- the biggest evil git from my year 9 class was off on a skive planting sunflowers so that made for a much nicer class. Then I heard that one of my favourite top set girls that I've taught since year 7 is pregnant. She is such a sweetheart, really bright, popular, not at all pretentious, and really churchy so we're all gobsmacked that she was even up to 'naughties' yet. Baby is due in August so by GCSE results day she'll have another kind of result. Normally I feel resentful about teenage pregnancies but she is such a lovely girl, I'm only thinking it could have been me or one of my friends (except I didn't have a boyfriend at 16!) and she's going to have to cope with such a lot. Very brave of her to continue with the pregnancy, but not surprising given the family's beliefs. I want to send her a card or give her a hug but think it's going too far from a teacher.

Well, hope all's well with you all, sorry for a big old me post.   I have decided that if my thyroid meds show a better number we'll go for FET sooner than July. Just need to plan it around my best bud's wedding.

Hugs to everyone, especially our 2wwer Janeup,    
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Giggly - sorry to be late posting your hug, but here it is   (first time I've done one of these!!) and good luck with your blood test on Fiday.

Hi Janeup - I have everything crossed for you for Friday, I so hope it's a good result.

Love to everyone,

Lesleyj


----------



## Newday

Giggly

no it's not too much to give a card. I would a good luck or best wishes one would be fine not a problem

dawn


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello to all my lovely FFs!

Thank you for your kind words and big hugs, it means more than you can imagine to me to have your support.

I thought that IVF had made me tough, but nothing has prepared me for the intensity of my sadness and pain at losing my lovely Dad. 

But I do take some comfort in knowing that the love that we shared didn't die when he did - I will always love him and he will always be in my heart.

Sorry for the waffle!

Giggly - I'm sure that your doc is just being uber cautious. I once had a pain in my side and I was worried that it was appendicitis, turned out to be a pulled muscle! 

janeup - thinking of you and sending you   for testing on Friday.

Love and luck to you all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Jane-up, how is the 2WW ?  Just wanted to wish you good luck before I go to beddybies.  Will you do a pee stick on Friday before your blood test ?    
Love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

I am just poppin in to say


Jules i am thinking of you sweetie  

and 

Gigglygirl 

just wanted to send you lots of    

My feeling is that your gp is just being extra cautious 

I will be thinking of you sweetheart

Always here for u my sweet

Love to all
Em


----------



## janeup

Hi all. Another lovely morning.
Jules - thank you for your message and kind wishes.  I hope you are okay xxxxxx
GG - its great to have an overly cautious doctor and I am sure everything is okay.  Interesting about the girl in your class having a baby so young.  I hope she has a good network to support her. It won't be easy.  
Bluebell - I am keeping off the pee sticks although sorely tempted.  Went home early yesterday as felt very dizzy at my desk.  Then had wierd goings on in my tummy all afternoon and shooting pains which felt just awful.  Now nothing so wondering what all that was about.  Don't feel very hopeful this morning and part of me thinks I should do a pee stick but can't face the disappointment but then a beta test could be worse because it will be my doc telling me the bad news.  Anyway yesterday was lovely and spent the afternoon in  bed watching a Judy Garland musical. 
Love to all again xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Morning All,

GG - Glad you are feeling a little better now. Your strength amazes me. You are having a tough time and still manage to care and be happy for a teenager when she announces her pregnancy!! You are one in a million girl! I don't think I could have coped with that half as well as you. Your BFP is round the corner...god knows you have enough brownie points in credt!!

BB - How are you hun? How's beautiful Ria? Thinking of you as always,xx

Janeup - Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow. I always think today is the hardest day...testing eve...well just wanted you to know that we are all ready to celebrate with you tomorrow.xx

Jules - Can't imagine how you are feeling...you are in my thoughts,xx

Newday - Hiya, I see you go out soon, lots of luck hun,xx

Crusoe - How you doing? When do you plan to go out next? Hope you are okay...one day it will be our turn.xx

Oh no...better go as at work and the phone keeps interrupting me....cheek!!

Lots of love to all,

Bel,xx


----------



## RSMUM

Janeup - best of luck for testing hun! It really is tough isn't it?!


----------



## safarigirl

Jane thinking of you - it is hard the day before .....  i conveniently "forget" to buy a pregnancy test so that i couldnt do it!!!  I did make sure that i could be alone when i got the news of my blood test .... but just do whatever is right for you 
Thinking of you and holding thumbs and toes and all sorts of limbs that i can cross ...


----------



## janeup

thanks SafariGirl - I have taken tomorrow off so will be in the garden when I get my results around midday.  I have deciced not to HPT as it could give a misleading result.  Hey ho.  Haven't felt this nervous since the day before getting my O Level results. actually this is worse. 
love to everyone!  what are you all doing today? How is AJ?  And bonnie - where are you? We miss you!


----------



## safarigirl

Jane that was exactly my logic!  Plus i just couldnt bear to do it!  Will be thinking of you and sending you lots of good vibes for tomorrow

i was thinking of bonnie yesterday - i know she was on a hol with her dp and dd.

aj is fine, i think a little sick and tired.  i am sure she will be on the boards soon though


----------



## Tea63

Jane just want to say good luck with tommorrow - this night and day are the worst of them all   Hope Bonnie is ok too - but she did go skiing - maybe she got a broken arm and can't use the computer  
Tea


----------



## bluebell

SG, say hello to AJ from me ... big hugs to her and her minibumpette.

Janeup, glad to hear you get the blood test result by midday .. not too long to wait.  I know what you mean about wanting to be somewher peaceful to get it, and where better than the garden ?  Personally I preferred the pee stick appraoch, although I NEVER tested early.  Somehow I always wanted to test for myself and see the result myself, rather than be told by someone else, but of course it was always backed up the same day by the blood test.  It is interesting how we are all so different there.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow morning.  

Bel  .......   to you

GG, how you feeling today ?  Hope the garden is looking gorgeous after all your efforts.  I have been slowly planting all my veggies the last couple of weeks, and now stand by the rows all excited waiting for them to come up.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Hiya everyone,

GG..just wanted to say Im thinking fo you and am sure all will be ok sweets big  

Janeup..wishing yo tone of love and luck..xxx

Hiya debs..sorry its taken me ages to reply..just sent you an IM..big hugs xxx

Hello to everyone else,

Love L xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Everyone

Janeup-Wishing you all the best luck for tomorrow  

Sorry no personals, just come back from accupunture session, still half asleep-just what I needed  
Thanks Safarigirl for providing me with Rachels details for our et

Larkles
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi everyone - Since Janeup and Safarigirl have mentioned her - this is just to let you know that we may not hear from Bonnie for a little while - I was waiting to see if she would post something, but no.  Her holiday wasn't good and DP has been a complete knob (can I say that?) Her priority now is to look after her and DD which I know she can and will do as she is such an amazing person.  I haven't had any e-mails from her since the weekend, so I guess she needs some space.......

I miss her dreadfully as she has been so good to me, and if you are reading this Bonnie, take care and call me if you need ANYTHING.

Love to you all, especially Janeup and Giggly for tomorrow.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just wanted to add my good luck and best wishes to Janeup - Fingers crossed for you sweetie!

Pen
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Janeup- wishing you all the very best for a big fat          

Lots and lots of luck and love,
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

.....and from meeeeee tooooooooo to Jane, 
    

and to you too Giggles for your test results  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Misty C

Just wanted to add my positive thoughts to Janeup and everyone who may need them on this lovely thread.  You are never far from my thoughts!

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just popping in to say 

 janeup for testing tomorrow         

and also 

 to GG for her blood test results tomorrow 

Love Emxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Janeup

Wishing you all the luck in the world honey. Sending you loads of positive vibes

                                

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Janeup

Hope today brings what you want it to - thinking of you and best of luck!!
           

Lots of love Heather
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Janeup and Giggly both of you are in my thoughts today for the best ever results possible ....


----------



## janeup

a quickie but I am pregnant!!!!! hcg levels are 263.  Can't quite believe it.  love to you all.xxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Janeup what fantastic news and great levels! Am absolutely delighted for you, Lord knows we needed a BFP!

                   

Massive Massive Congratulations!

Pen
XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Jane


  

fantastic news 

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS on your   

love Emxx


----------



## larkles

Fantastic news Janeup         

Congratulations hunnie  

Larkles
x


----------



## Misty C

*GREAT *  news Janeup, congratulations!
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xx


----------



## bluebell

Jane ... YIPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!

So pleased for you !  I hope you are floating around on cloud 9.  You deserve it !!!   

Well done and enjoy every moment of the next 8.5 months !

Giggles, any news yet ?

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Excellent news Jane ... heres to the most uneventful pregnancy EVER!  Fantastic beta levels ....

Enjoy this moment 


Giggly ....... any news?


----------



## Tea63

Juhu - big congratulations - another step on the way  
Tea


----------



## Twinmummie

Sorry to barge in girls just wanted to leave a a message for Jules

Hiya sweetie

Was just seeing what you was up too and was shocked to hear about your dads passing. I am so very sorry. He left a  wonderful daughter though someone who has been there for everyone. Hope you are looking after yourself  


Love Georgia xx


----------



## Bel

Janeup,

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! Great levels too....enjoy!!

Bel,x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Janeup- That's just amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And such fab levels too. Twinnies And what a lovely sunny day to enjoy it too.          

Mrs M- thinking of you and sending you hugs and positive vibes that you're the next to get preggers with your FET. 

It's a good day for me too, my CA125 was entirely normal . Phew! I celebrated by buying a new top and shoes! Well, actually I bought those first and then rang the Docs... Only thing is on my reduced thyroid dose my TSH level has gone up again.   (That's not supposed to happen!) For the uninitiated I need a TSH of between 1 and 2 and mine is 0.05 which means I'm still over-medicated. So I need to make a 3rd reduction in dose and am off to the Docs on Mon to discuss that. Looks like the FET is going to be a long way off, July at the earliest.   But hey, who cares?!   I've got new shoes and a clean bill of health!   Thanks to all of you who were asking about me, I feel a bit of a fraud, but happily so!

Hugs to everyone, enjoy the lovely sun.  

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Giggly, so pleased to hear your news, its been a great day on the board for once! Nice to hear you indulged yourself a little as well, new togs always cheer us girlies up hey.

Its a shame about having to delay treatment but as you said at least you know that you have the all clear and hopefully it wont take you to long to get your meds at the right level.

Just a little something else whilst I am here. I had my first accupuncture session today which I enjoyed, but I also learned something and this could be a complete shot in the dark but my doctor whilst treating me discovered that I have a belly button ring. His first words were, Oh thats pretty, quickly followed by I think you should consider removing that for your build up for treatment and leave it out. His opinon is that due to a very important central channel that runs through the body, having anything that could interfere with that 'flow' might have a negative impact on fertility success. So I am now minus one pretty pink belly button flower.

Am sure its not going to make much difference, but who knows hey? I for one have removed mine so just wanted to share this piece of advice in case any of you other lovely ladies have one too.

Love and hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

GG - I hadn't realised that you had had a bit of a scare - sorry I wasn't around when you needed a hug but I'm so relieved all looks normal. What pain about your thyroid and having to tinker with meds yet again. I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end. In the meantime you deserve that new top and those shoes - spending money is excellent therapy for just about anything!

Jules - I am so sorry to read about your Dad. How devastating. I am sending you the biggest of hugs    and lots of strength at this horrible time.

Janeup - congrats to you. What fab news.       

PenelopePositive - I felt queasy after reading your posting. I have a phobia of belly buttons.    Even the thought of a belly button ring fills me with horror! My DH keeps teasing me about getting pregnant and pregnant ladies belly buttons sticking out. Not sure what I'd do if that ever happened to me - I'd have to stick a big bandage over it I think. Anyway PP I have promised you some info I think - I'll try and get round to sorting it out this weekend!

Bel - how are you - when are you planning FET?

I have just had another hysteroscopy done - which was fine (fibriods haven't grown - phew) and am waiting for the results of the biopsy. The doppler results however, were borderline despite being normal in January so I have been prescribed Pentoxfylline. So now I will be on patches, pessaries, clexane, prednisolone, baby asprin and pentoxifylline - I am very worried about this, it sounds like a right old cocktail to me so want to get it all checked out to see if it is all ok together. Has anyone else had pentoxifylline? FET now looks like it could be the end of May!!!

Not much else to report - it is our wedding anniversary on Monday so we are going to have a weekend of celebrations      

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Janeup, many congratulations on your    

You must be    

Great levels too. Have a lovely weekend with your fantastic news and thanks for posting on the 'usual over 40s board' too. 

Giggly, glad your results were good, it must have put your mind at rest. Sorry about the TSH level but at least you know what needs to be done to put that right. Enjoy the shoes and top!

Pen, glad you enjoyed your acupuncture, I'm trying to get around to trying it too. Interesting about the belly button ring, I suppose the doc must know what he's talking about. Hope that doesn't mean my op scar is going to get in the way, I have one just below my belly button.

We now have a donor for June tx and am waiting for AF (still) or results of hormone test to be done next Tuesday to see when I can start meds. Getting exciting now!

Going to some friends for dinner tonight (who don't know about our fertility treatment) so I'm going to have a couple of glasses of wine to secretly celebrate Jane's pregnancy and Giggly's results.

Love to all, Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Crusoe, our posts crossed and I was going to add something but pressed 'post' instead!

Glad your hysteroscopy was fine. You're right, the drugs you've got to take do sound a bit daunting, but sorry, haven't got any advice. Just wanted to wish you all the best with it and hopefully you'll be ready for FET at the end of May.  

xx


----------



## Fidget

So much good news on here today!    

way to go all of you!

hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just a quickie for Crusoe- I've had all those drugs in one go apart from the Pentoxfylline (is it an antibiotic??) and it was fine. Will be doing the same again next time with extra steroids and I'm about the most paranoid person you could get as far as my health goes. It was fine and I'm not so worried next time. You'll be grand, as my Irish buddy says.   Best of luck for the next round of tx, hun.

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## janeup

Giggly - that's fantastic news about your CA125.  YOu must be so relieved!  
Crusoe - Happy Wedding Anniversary for Monday. I hope you have a very special day. Do you have anything planned?

Mrs Bunny, Larkles, Fidget, Pen, Bel, Georgia, Tea, SafariGirl, MIsty C, Heffalump - everyone - thanks so much for your great messages.  I am still in shock. Hasn't really sunk in really.  Keep on thinking I want to thank everyone like at an Awards Ceremoy "well, I would like to thank my acupuncturist, my mother in law, my darling husband, etc etc" .  

I don't know what I would do without this board.  

big hugs. 
xxxx and enjoy the sunshine this weekend.


----------



## safarigirl

giggly - so glad to log on and hear your news ....  

what a great day its been on this board ..... feeling very very happy reading this thread ....

Hoping you can get those thyroid levels right, it will be worth it for the FET .....

big hello to everyone,let the good news keep on rolling .....


----------



## schmoo73

Janeup -       - I am sooooooo pleased for you!

Giggles - so glad to hear your good news too, shame the levels aren't what you would want them to be, but at least they can be sorted.

Love to you all

Schmoo x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Janeup - congratulations! Fantastic news!     

Giggly - so pleased to read your good news too! 

Georgia - thank you so much for your kind words and for visiting me on the "Abroadies" 

Best of luck for testing day hun. 

Me? I'm doing OK, I just miss my lovely Dad so much, but I know he wouldn't want me to be so sad, I'm just waiting for the day to come when I haven't cried, but I think that day may be a while away yet....

Jules
xxx


----------



## Marina

Dear Crusoe

I know a good bit about Pentoxifyline its to help increase the blood flow to the uterus, IM often prescribe it for bad blood flow to uterus but its used for blood flow problems with patients who suffer from bad arteries too, good luck sounds like you've got it all covered this time 

Love to all

marina


----------



## Fidget

Hey Jules sweetie

Lovely to see you posting darling

just wanted to send you some   and remind you little baby steps sweetheart   

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Jules......I am so, so sorry hun.  I am crying for you and I hope that shares the pain a little, although nothing can heal your pain right now......you describe your Dad so well in your life, what a tribute to him.....you both were truly blessed to have such a wonderful connection.  I am so sad for you.  You're so selfless.....posting with support for others at a time like this, bless you.  I can't find any words that will ease the pain.  Feeling for you.  We are all here for you.  You are so brave and I'm sure your Dad's energy and love will give you even more courage.  With love, xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi lovely ladies!  Can't believe it's over 2 weeks since I posted here......had a bit of a "scare" with a bleed 10 days ago but beanie is still with me.  I am now suffering from very bad nausea (I won't complain and I know many of you wish for this, as I did, and you'll get it one day!!!)  I haven't been able to do anything for the last week and so I thought I'd try and logon to try and distract myself.  Bed has become my very best friend lately and I haven't been able to work!   Wow, so much to read!!

Janeup       absolutely delighted for you, well done honey!  Just think - you and I, and all those other BFPs coming soon to this board, will be able to say "we were pregnant at the same time as Katie Price and Charlotte Church.... ..on a selfish note, I have to share this, this is the first time I've been truly delighted for someone's BFP without that bitter/sweet feeling....I am sure you all know that feeling......I know that feeling well.  Enjoy the next 8 moths hun. xx

Bluebell.....sorry I missed your birthday hun.  Hope you had a great one - it sounded so wonderful!  What a romantic your partner is!  How's our hill?  Often think of you. Just had a peep at your photo album......Ria is so gorgeous!  Ditto her mummy!  xxx

Re the valium - glad it worked for you Janeup.....I took 2 on the day as my transfer was a bit painful and not easy, so I didn't want the cervix or uterus going into spasm.  I took one just before we set off for the clinic and one when I got back to my room.

Safarigirl .......you're so right about the rain symbolising children on a wedding day......it rained on my wedding day......only problem was, the child wasn't mine......DH got someone else pregnant!   and boy, am I sooooooo glad now!   Only 23 days to go hun!!!!  So excited for you. Thanks for being there for me re the bleed, the sickness, the general panic!  xx

Positive Pen - that's great news for May hun.  Hope the meds are going well.  Re your back.......I have a weak back and "hurt" it or pulled it (lower back) just after finding out I was pregnant.....it's eased off now but no damage to beanie I'm sure.  Yes, I too heard that about blocking the flow of energy re TTC.  Acupuncture is marvellous.  Good luck sweets. xx

Bel - how you doing hun?  I often think of you.  Thanks for your good wishes, you're very sweet. You've been such a support to many people and I'll never forget your support of me.   Any plans for the next step?  xxxx

Crusoe.....thinking of you and glad all went well with the hysteroscopy - good luck with the biopsy result.  The pentoxifylli...... check it out with your Harley Street specialist as well as Dr O re the combination of drugs.  It's a blood flow enhancer....not sure if that's the same as the Clexane, or slightly different.    I think this is all great news anyway and you're doing something very different this time.  Dr O gave me a private prescription for Clexane and steriods whilst I was there in January, when I had to extend my stay and I didn't have enough medicaiton.....it was cheaper out there, I have to say.  I should have mentioned this before, sorry.  Have a fabulous anniversary weekend and I'm delighted that FET will be in May......just round the corner and you'll be as ripe as a mango in the sun!  xxx

Safarigirl.....I too think "nush" is a boy......when I met you, you were "all up front" and have kept your fabulous figure, as one does when having a boy!  In which case.....I must be having a girl......I've expanded left, right and centre in equal proportions and I must have put on a stone in a week.....it's all the eating I'm doing whilst trying to get rid of the sickness.  

Giggles....you are such a ray of sunshine, you really are.  For those who haven't met Giggles, I can tell you she's even more lovely in the flesh.  You are so talented.....all this domesticity!  I too would be excited about your FET if I were you, even if it's not until July, which will be here in a flash!  There are some great success stories regarding frosties, take moi for example!  Thinking back, I also got a weak positive using DP's sperm and DE using frosties......not ideal, but frozen cycles have given me more of a chance than fresh for some reason!  My 2 frosties this time were graded 7 (my heart sank) and were 2 and 3 cells (my head went "that's the end of that then") and almost no fragmentation ("yeah, Dr O is trying to find the positive now....") but they came up trumps.  I am sure, when they are frozen, there is a higher consciousness that is still working and planning ahead re stickiness and implanting in mummy's womb. BTW I think Fatima Whitbread had IVF too.  I am so pleased your CA125 is normal.......my Dad had cancer years and years ago and whenver I go to the doc's and complain of anything, she whips me off to the hospital for bowel tests ......by her own admission, there is nothing to worry about but she's being overly cautious and I'm sure this was the case too, just bear that in mind if it happens next time hun.  You are a picture of health.  xxx

Mrs Bunny.....sorry to hear you were feeling a wee bit down.....even though tx will be in June, which is fab news of course......many of us know that feeling.....especially if you've been waiting for AF and it isn't reliable.  What I would say to this is:  perhaps all is well and there is a timely element to this.....perhaps everything is happening just the way it's meant to be and in the right tme frame?  This I firmly believe and often gave me relief from those feelings and thoughts of "why can't I get pregnant rgiht now, why has this gone wrong, why do I have to wait....etc"  What if your baby has made a "contract" to arrive at a certain time, and not before?  Hope this doesn't offend you hun......I truly believe these things, and it may help you surrender to the "elements" and be that vessel for the higher intention/plan. You're right, AF wait is almost as bad as the 2ww! Good luck hun. xxxx

Hola....hope all is going well for you. xx

RS Mum - special thoughts to you hun. xx

Georgia - good luck for testing. Tons of babydust. x


TinaK - hope tx is going well hun? xx

Ladies who IMed me.....sorry I haven't felt like doing anything re the morning sickness but I will email when feeling up to it.....thank you so much.....my inbox is nearly full.  xxx

Hi to Schmoo, Misty, Roze, Ali, SpayKay, LesleyJ, Larkles, Dawn, MeerKat, Marina, Heffalump, Jennifer, Fidget, Nikki, Nats210, Roz1, RozLu, Casey, Dianne, Tea, Bonnie (thinking of you), Radnorgirl (how's the "face" now?), Hem, Izzy, Sacha, Badger, Paxi, AlmaMay, Becca, Old Timer, Andrea, EartheKit, Kasia, Kayse, Jewel, Lilly04, Kendra, PurpleChick, PinkPaula, Longbaygirl (Joy) and anyone else I haven't mentioned.....I am entitled to forget as I am pregnant!     xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Jules/Ms Minerva,

I've just tried to send you an IM but your inbox is full - I can completely understand why.  I am sure many of us want to show we care for you and are there to support you.  I have saved it so that I can send it when you are able to empty your box a little.  In the meantime, please feel free to IM me if you want to chat hun. xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - so glad that you are feeling better and that the bleeding has ceased, have been thinking of you, how frightening for you. 

I have had a little clear out of my inbox...

Jules
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Janeup - Wonderful news - I am so happy for you, many congrats on your positive - and I wish you a happy healthy 8.5 months!

Giggles - great that your blood test came back clear, your Dr was just being cautious, but it must be the hugest weight off your mind.

Jules - thinking of you - it honestly took me months to get to a day where I didn't cry - so just don't expect too much of yourself.

Hi and love to everyone else - just had a weird day where husband who left me as I couldn't give him kids came over to visit with his two sons,  current husband thinks he was trying to rub my nose in it - ho hum!!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## janeup

Jules - another hug for you.  xxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh Janeup - Huge congratulations. It is lovely to have some good news on this board.

AJ - I can totally relate to what you are saying about that bitter/sweet feeling!

love

Helen
x


----------



## aldo

Re: ACCOMMODATION HELP - ABROADIES GOING TO CERAM 
« Reply #33 on: Today at 21:13 »    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi

Just wondering if anyone can help? Do you know where the El Faro & Princess Playa are in comparrison to the Miramar Spa ( I stayed there so know my bearings from there)  we are due to go back for our frosties & have to book up the Miramar Spa only have sea view rooms at about 128 euros per night which I really do not want to pay that much

Take Care

Carol


----------



## radnorgirl

Carol

I booked the Miramar Spa through Simon and paid 70 Euros a night I think for the two of us for bed and breakfast. On our most recent trips Simon was offering the 5 star Gualalpin hotel for a better rate that what you have been offered at the Mirimar. The prices may have gone up this year though. You can contact Simon through the freephone number shown on the website at http://www.ivftravelsolutions.com/. There is a freephone number - 0800 940 9876 or a mobile number 00 34 647 397 538.

I think that El Faro and the Princess Playa are quite near to the Miramar.

I hope this helps Carol and good luck with your visit

love

Helen
x
/links


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Carol,

The Princess Playa is literally just down the road on the beachfront from the Miramar Spa. I have just booked three nights in a 1 bedroom apartment in May (we are also going back for frosties) and we paid E233 so about £158 in total (excluding breakfast) which is not bad I think. We did this through holidaysinspain.com hope thats of some help.

Pen
xx

/links


----------



## piglets

Ladies

I've popped over from the Reprofit board to gain a bit of knowledge  

Unfortunately, my recent DIVF was a BFN, so we are to go back for FET at the end of May. We have 3 frosties and wondered if anyone could tell us what the chances are of them thawing out alive?

Any advise or opinions on this subject would be very welcome as we are new to IVF.

Loz...x


----------



## poopy

hi abroardies just popped in to say hi sadly my fil passed away so not been around since getting back from ceram hope everyone is ok and just carn't wait for my donor to be found to get mine and dh life gets back  on track again.
love poopy catch up soon.x


----------



## Tea63

Hi Loz
I think of all the frozen transfers I have had - around 15 ? - we have only lost 2, and 2 of my positives have been from frozen.
And if you read through some of the stories on this thread you will find positives from frozen. I personally thinks the positives happen just as often as from fresh ones - it does in my experience  
So good luck to you  
Tea
Another post was posted before I posted mine, so just want to say that I'm very sorry to hear about your fil, Poopy  
Tea


----------



## Fidget

Poopy 

sorry to hear about your FIL hun 

Jules how are you doing honey? 

I hope all you over lovely ladies are doing ok too?

 for everyone

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Poopy

Sorry to hear about your FIL honey. I hope you are OK

Jules - I hope you are doing OK too. 

Sending you both big hugs  

Loz (Piglets) - we had 4 frosties at Ceram and we were told that approximately 50% survive the thaw. We were incredibly lucky as all of ours survived the thaw. I think you will find it quite encouraging that currently there are quite a few BFPs on this thread from FET  including myself, AJ and HEM.

Helen
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,

Poopy- so sorry to hear about your FIL. It must be awful for you and your DH. Glad you have your tx to focus on and plan for, but I understand how for the time being life's going to be a bit tough. Sending you big fat hugs.  

Mrs Minerva- thinking of you lots. 

Janeup- Hope you're still on cloud 9.

AJ- What a mega post! Glad to hear you're well and vomming for London! In the nicest possible way of course...  Thankyou for your lovely comments, it helps when I've been having a crap day to hear nice things! You're such a sweetheart.  

Crusoe- did you find out anything about your drug combo? Sounds like a meal deal when I put it like that! Hope you get some reassurance.

Loz- sorry about your bfn, here's to a BFP with your frosties.  

Lesleyj- Sounds like you deserve better than your ex and your lovely new man was bang on. Obviously I don't know anything about the situation but I'd say you're better off without the ex. He's obviously not 100% happy to have needed to come and parade the kids to you.   Tell me to bog off if I've got the wrong end of the stick but you're worth more than that.   When your tx works and you have the family you wanted with a much better model for a DH you can parade your gorgeous kids in front of him too, just make sure you look gorgeous and utterly content! Please send Bonnie our love as well.  

RSMum- thinking of you, hun.

Radnorgirl- can't believe how fast your pg is progressing, hope you're enjoying it.

Tea- 15 transfers, wow! You are one brave lady. You could write a book! Hope lady luck shines on you soon and you end up with what you have worked so hard for really soon.

Sorry- me post alert.   I've been in tears today as it turns out some of our best friends from Uni have arranged to go to an alumni black tie event as a group without us. One of the girls it now transpires had rung everyone up to convince them to go and arranged the tickets, we didn't think any of the group were going so didn't buy any only to be sent the list via a forum we also belong to and see a group of 8 of our oldest friends going. When 2 tickets came up last week we decided to get them since we wanted to go with everyone, but one of the girls was under the impression we knew they were all going and said that X had booked hers for her months ago. She was not trying to stir, was just surprised we weren't going and presumed we'd been part of the group invited. These are friends we've done loads of weekends away and nights out with for over 15 years, but with whom we were away at New Year when I had a falling out with a very insensitive friend who complained for over a year about her pg, her baby, her weight, her job, her life etc. I'd done my best to ingore it for over a year but it all built up to too much after 3 bfns . (She's also going to the event so I can only presume that's why we were not invited.) I have never fallen out with any of them or even been upset by any of them until I got cancer and even then it was only this one insensitive girl who upset me. I thought she and I'd dealt with the issues and had moved on. Now it seems it has been decided we'd better not go- all we wanted to do is go and have a laugh with our friends, not cause a scene. I just talked to DH about it and he said he suspected that was happening and isn't surprised, but thinks X is being pretty *****y. I honestly don't want to go now. I just wish our IF didn't affect every part of our sodding lives. It makes me so angry- if people can't have a bit of compassion for their friends after having had cancer i can bloody well do without them. I suspect it's only 2 people among the group who are at the root of this as I can't imagine any of the others being so out of order but the older I get the more I feel let down by people. RANT OVER!    

Sorry for that, am now going to clean my kitchen in anger. It should be a very sparkly kitchen after this, I can tell you!

Hugs to everyone,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Oh GG – I completely sympathise re: the friends thing. My DH always felt we were a bit low on friends anyway but over the last 18 months the few we did have, have dropped by the wayside and we have found ourselves excluded from things too. This used to bother me a lot but to be honest I now just think s*d the lot of them. Some are too wrapped up in their own lives and we are all guilty of that from time to time, one made some really crass comment about my m/c which I can’t forgive so she can go to hell and the others I think just don’t know what to say to me so they choose to say nothing and avoid me instead. I no longer regard any of these people as friends and to be honest I have had far, far, far more support from complete strangers on FF than I have ever had from any “friends.” 
I have felt very let down by people but now I have come to accept that most people will never understand how my DH and I are feeling that I can forgive but what hurts are those  that will make no attempt to even begin to understand.
I can’t advise you on whether to go along to this event  it may all be a bit of misunderstanding and maybe you should give this so called friend another chance but only you can anticipate how it will be. What I would say is try and treasure and hang on to the people who have been sympathetic and ditch those who haven’t – life is too short and you deserve better friends than that.

I know it doesn’t help but you are not alone.

Hope everyone else is ok.
I am still worrying about drugs – seems no one is able to assure me that prednisolene, clexane, pentoxifylline and asprin is a safe combination. All to blooming worried about being sued I expect. 

Love and luck all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Bel

GG,

Ditto, ditto, ditto Crusoe. I couldn't have put it better myself!! I have experienced exactly the same from "Friends" in the past couple of years especially, and I have taken the same line as Crusoe..hang onto the people that try and be sensitive to your situation and ditch the rest. Yes, we are all guilty of being caught up in our own little worlds sometimes, but "X" just sounds like a complete pain. I can't imagine any party would be half as good without you...so I think it's their loss!! You deserve better. I understand when you say why is it that tx has to affect our lives so much, but it does and I think it's hard for us all coming to terms with that. But in the process look at all the friends we have made on here. I think we are all friends for life and that has helped me so much. Please don't feel down, these people don't deserve your tears..

We love you!

Bel,x


----------



## janeup

GG – I cannot believe the insensitivity of people.  It makes me so cross, I want to throw my computer out of the window!  Bel is right – they don’t deserve your tears.  I think some people are scared of people’s pain.  When my brother and boyfriend died in the space of a year I lost many good friends.  Those who just couldn’t bear my sadness.  Over the past year or two I have felt so excluded from groups who have kids – walked past my local pub a month ago and spotted loads of friends and their kids having Sunday lunch. Cried for ages about it.  Now I am pregnant the odd thing I do not want to join their exclusive club.  I want to make and develop new and important friendships with people who care.  It seems to me from only knowing you a short time and never seeing you, that you are a beautiful, caring and adult person with a great deal of emotional intelligence.  You need people around you like that.  LOTS of LOVe.


Poopy – so sorry to hear bout your FIL.  Big hugs to you.  I remember you talking about him a while back.  How is your DH?  Lots of love to you both.  

Jules - how are you today hun?

AJ - what a fabulous posting.  
Crusoe - is there anyone that can give you more info about the drugs.  I totally sympathise with you about your worries.  Cripes the amount of drugs we take for treatment I am amazed we aren't stopped in the street by the drug squad.  Hope all is okay. xx

LesleyJ - your ex sounds awful.  Thank God you aint with him anymore.  

Hi to Bel, Tea, Piglet (welcome and sorry for the BFN), Pen, fidget, Bluebell, Radnor girl (I used to live in Brecon - anywhere near you?), and all the other abroadies!  

I am feeling a bit odd - very dizzy and have big boobs.  But guess what.  I am at work and DH is at home pulling a sickie this week. Is there something wrong there?  Shouldn't i be at home with my feet up?  Having a very early scan and follow up hcg on Friday as IVI seem to want it.  Look forward to reducing these meds - does anybody else hate sticking up these white balls - or hunt the white ball as i call it?  

Lots of love jane


----------



## Newday

GG so sorry this has happened and made you feel like crap.

I can only agree with what the others have said SOD them

Take care love Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks girls, you really are the very best and I always say it but I really do mean it when I say I'm so glad to have 'met' you all, some in the flesh and others on the screen. (!) It seems I manage to post on here reasonably regularly with some drama or other and I'm not even having bloody tx at the moment! I hope you can all bear with me...  

This afternoon I've been coming up with all kinds of excuses for my friend, like they didn't want to ask about our going in case it clashed with tx and they didn't want to ask about that (but then we've made other social arrangements) or I discussed it months ago and said no but have forgotten (am v.dippy so is possible but don't think so, and if we'd known they were all going we'd have gone too). Anyway, I'm going to try not to let it get to me and am going for a swim in a minute to release some energy and I intend to lose some lbs before the do so I can look luscious in my lovely new frock! So by looking gorgeous  and smiling all night (even if through gritted teeth!) I will have the moral high ground. There will be old friends to meet and I will ask the question of why she didn't invite us at a later date, after all if they didn't invite us it was probably cos they were worried I'd blow up like last time (and the only time EVER!) and if I make a fuss it'll only confirm that. I will be serene and not get drunk... 

Janeup- I know what you mean about not wanting to join the exclusive club, once people have crossed you there's nothing they can do to make you want to join them for more of the same. It's a hard learning curve but one I'm catching onto. You are very sweet, and I too want to hold onto the people who matter. I've learnt very quickly who those people are and it's not even an effort, they just get me. Luckily there are still a few of those and I hope you have some too. 

Crusoe- I would like to give your friends a talking to, but then I think like you say you are better off without them. It's such a shame though, and it really does affect your life in lots of ways. Thank God for FF! I'm hoping like you say it's a misunderstanding but X didn't completely get what I was saying about insensitive friend at New Year so I have to be honest that I'm thinking the worst and so is DH. It'll all come out in the bath water as my Mum says. I'm glad you have the support of your family, and we're all here for each other on FF. It's more than enough for me.

Bel- We love you too! You are such a sweetheart, I so hope you can make it to an abroadies meet. And I am great at parties! (Blows own trumpet vigorously!) My party trick is doing cartwheels so I'd better not go commando!   

Here's to FF friends for life .

Love
Giggly
xx

PS Dawn, just saw your post and thanks, I like the capital letters on 'SOD them'!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh GG, your poor thing, I agree with everyone else who tells you to sod them but sometimes with these long standing friendships it can be hard to walk away even when they are so definately in the wrong, I hope you feel the love and friendship on this board for you whenever you need it, you have been such a support to us all and we love you!

Poopy, so sorry to hear your FIL lost his struggle and has past away, I hope you are taking care of each other and giving yourself some time to grieve. Hopefully before long you will have your special call from Spain and this will help you to focus on the future.

Crusoe I can totally understand your concern about all the meds but can only presume that they wouldnt have prescribed them if they werent all safe together. Seems a lot of people have taken similar ones although maybe not all at the same time.  Lets hope this new regime gives you the long awaited and battled for BFP you so deserve. Hugs to you babe.

Hello to everyone else. I am sure we can all relate to what Giggly was feeling when she mentioned putting your life on hold. We purposely took six months off to get back to some sort of 'normal' life last year but the longing never really goes away. It takes a huge amount of emotional and physical energy, money, time and patience going through this and as I have previously mentioned do feel sometimes as if I have no life outside of IVF. However, occasionally, and with the help of everyone here, I remind myself of my DH, lovely home, gorgeous doggy, the sunshine and the flowers in bloom and think about other things and also remind myself that we are at least lucky enough to have a shot here. 

As crusoe so rightly says, life is too short to worry about people who dont show you any support or friendship. This is a tough road but with us all pulling together it feels like a little family of our own here.

Thank goodness for FF!

Hugs to you all
Pen
xx


----------



## safarigirl

giggly i am so sorry to hear about the insensitivity of your friends ... pain does seem to seperate real friends from others .... i know all about insensitivity, told to "buck up" after a miscarriage "have a warm bath you will feel better"and "keep trying and relax and it will happen".  i have come home from the hospital after a miscarriage to have friends say to me (my partner was living in another country and i was alone at home) say so "okay i'll just go as i'm sure you want to be on your own" YEAH RIGHT!!!!

Anyway the reason i'm spouting all of this I, like everyone else here has had to suffer the isolation from friends - they just dont seem to get it, and tire of our pain ... especailly infertility which always seems to be cured by big broadbrush strokes of "just relax", "keep tryng" "children arnt everything" why dont you adoprt" (All very usefull of course - and I know you have been dealt with wallops of these!!!)

I think the best thing for you to do is GO, put on a party face, show how in love you and your Dh are, and have a good time ...  unfortunately part of your ff journey is a lonely one, and i guess your cancer compounds this and no-one knows how to "deal" with you as it must just seem so much (of course all you want is a friend, but instead you get friends not able to do this ....) so like you i am so glad that I have found this thread where i have been able to share some of that journey, and hopefully support others as they go on their journey.  (You, have been SUCH A LIGHT, AND SO MUCH HUMOUR to so many of us giggly, i hope we can support you through this ....)

I am sending you such a big hug ... your friends "ignoring" you has nothing to DO WITH YOU - it is their own smallness and inability to deal with this, and it is easier to ignore it ....

funny enough as janeup has said, now that DH and i are finally pregnant, we have not just gone over to the other side.  DH has become ultra respectful aorund women who dont have children, and once when i was absolutely ignored at a party by a friend of his who didnt have children he wisely noted, "I guess that shows how painful it is for her not to have a child".  Together we have still gently been there for her and it seems turned a corner with her.  There has been no big announcements of our pregnancy and we have been very sure that our news doesnt make someone else feel less or pain (or at least to try and limit the pain for them if they are still on this journey).  You and your DH will also become like this, and perhaps a new gentler breed of couples will exist who will make for a better environment for those still struggling to fall pregannt ...

Crusoe i understand as well your hesitation around the drugs regime ....trust your instincts and how your body responds to the drugs and what you feel so you can note any reactions (or not).  As  Pen said hopefully this cocktail of drugs will give you what you so deserve.  Sending you a massive hug 


Poopy hugs to you as well about your fil - i am so sorry to hear this news ...

Jules i have been thinking of you as well, and i wanted to say awhile ago not to "rush" your grieve.  Dont feel obliged to stop crying, or to put on a happy face ... allow yourself time to grieve, the space to grieve ... the only other thing i wanted to say is that whilst you grieve you can also feel happy or optimistic about your future and treatment .... your happiness in no way negates the feeling of loss for your father ... i am only saying this because it took me a long time to learn that grief could exist alongside me being happy and having a life (I hope this makes sense!)

RSMUM been thinking of you ... and Bel .... big hugs and love and positive thoughts to you both

AJ - i hate to say this but you saying you feel nauseous makes me happy!  Funny that hey!

I am not going to mention eveyrone by name ... i am feeling absolutely knackered ... but i am just so glad to be part of a thread that can support everyone .... big hugs to you all


----------



## Ms Minerva

Poopy - I am so sorry to read about your Father in Law, sending you and your DH big hugs. 

Giggly - So sorry that some of your so called friends have hurt you, feel very protective and cross on your behalf!   You knock 'em dead in your posh frock sweetheart!  

Safarigirl - you are so right about people just not being able to cope and being insensitive.

I have learnt the last couple of weeks that bereavement as well as infertility also makes people feel awkward and want to avoid you, its almost as if they think that your grief is contagious!   But I have also experienced kindness and support from my friends on FFs and my other friends, but some people say the most ridiculous things! Why do they ask how old my Dad was when he died and then say "well he had a good innings", he was a person, not a game of cricket and frankly, if he had been 110 years old, it wouldn't have made a scrap of difference to how I feel right now. I know that they are just scrabbling around for the something to say, but "I am so sorry" is just fine!

Sorry for the rant, I must be feeling better! 

Crusoe - I can't advise you on the drugs other than to say that I have taken some real cocktails in my time, including, all at the same time, heparin, aspirin, ritrodine and dexamethasone, cyclogest.

AJ - thanks for your IMs and your support, I am still so pleased for you, you so deserve this pregnancy!

Jane - I take it that you are refering to the delights of "botty bombs" as they are also known!

How am I? I'm not really sure, to be honest, up and down and all over the place, but I am still thinking of emailing IVI to start tx for my FET....

DH still keeps looking at me strangely when I cry, I think that if frightens him so see me so upset, as he is so used to me being "strong" and together, but I think that crying has nothing at all to do with being strong and that letting it all out is better than bottling it all up! 

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Giggly - Grrrrrr! Your chums need a slap and should know better - good job that I'm not a teacher isn't it?  Though I am sure the aforementioned chums would be horrified if they knew how much they had upset you......  Looking gorgeous and being serene is a good game plan for the evening, maybe you could also pay the kitchen to undercook the Selfish one's chicken..........  Anyway, I have heard from Bonnie and will pass on your love.

Poopy - So sorry to read about your FIL, take care.

AJ - Keep vomming!

Pen - Keeping my fingers crossed for your FET in a couple of weeks time.

Aldo - good luck at Ceram, can't help with thawing rates as have heard it varies from clinic to clinic.

Crusoe - I have been on Clexane, Aspirin and Prednisolone at the same time, but have never heard of Pentoxifylline.  A Google shows that it is often prescribed with Clexane to prevent 'sticky' blood, and has very few side effects.  Would probably not use a razor to shave my legs while I was on this lot though.....

Jules - thinking about you a lot, hugs.

Safarigirl - is it OK that I am really excited that you have just 20 days to go until your little one arrives?  Pregnancy by proxy!

Hola - love to you, I am sure you must be gearing up for a scan sometime soon?

Mrs Bunny - good luck for June

I am off to Crete again next week, but this time not for treatment.  The Embryologist has invited us to her daughter's wedding.  First time in two years that it will be a non treatment hol, worried that I will have forgotten what to do!!

Lots of love to all you fantastic people on this thread.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Jules, 
Glad to see you posting,  but I wish I could take away some of your pain from you.   You cry as much as you have to, though, hun. It is so much better out than in and even if you feel like the tears will never end they will one day, each day will be ever so slightly less painful. I can only imagine how you feel . The closest relative I've ever lost was my wonderful old battleaxe of a Nan who at 94 when she died left us about 5 years before that, if you know what I mean. Anyway, she had amazing spirit and a whole catalogue of outrageous phrases and rude things she used to say and in our family we honour her  regularly with 'Nanisms'. (The Catherine Tate granny could have been based on her apart from my nan was a brummie.) She will always be with us and we talk about her all the time. Your Dad isn't with you right now but he has been forever and will be in some way forever too. Asking how old your Dad was when he died seems really insensitive to me as well and I if you want anyone duffed up I'm right in the mood! There are some really insensitive people out there. I think you're right that friends who are just there and say I'm sorry for your loss are doing just the right thing. Let us know if there's anything we can do.

Crusoe- I don't think any of the Doctors I've met have ever given me a guarantee that drugs mix well together or even will work for me, in fact I think they cover their backs a heck of a lot. I do think though that it wouldn't have been suggested to you to have the drugs in this mix if they didn't think they'd be useful for you. I think you're right that they're scared of being sued and you're right to ask questions. I guess they leave it to you decide, but in the end they always do with medical treatment. I wish there were clear cut answers in this.   Sending you a hug and hoping you can come to a decision that suits you without scaring you too much.

Safarigirl- what a lovely kind post, you are so sweet. You truly deserve to be a Mummy and your child will be a very lucky one.  You're right I think about people not knowing how to deal with others' pain, and I also think that until you've had a dose of it yourself you don't really appreciate how someone else might feel. I keep coming up with excuses for them but in the end it feels like playground politics. All of this teaches me more and more about the kind of person I want to be and how I intend to cope with other people's issues which I guess is no bad thing.

Lesleyj- that is so Greek! "The embryologist invited us to her daughter's wedding." They are such lovely people. I hope you have a completely fab time and that the Cretan weather is kind to you. I will do what I can about the chicken...  A fellow evil-doer, I like it!!!

Better go, need to plan lessons for tomorrow... Lazy bones!
Big smackers to you all,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Jules, you would be up and down, it's only to be expected and yes, people are afraid of grief and loss......I'm sure it's their own inability to handle the emotion of someone else which is so overwhelming for the person who has lost someone and the person who's witnessing the grief.  You're being so strong and it's good to see you posting here.  Yes, people are so insensitive, it doesn't matter how old your Dad was or how long you got to be with him and share his and your life together, it still hurts so much.  Thinking of you. Give those chooks a big squeeze for me.  xxxxxx

Oh Giggles!!!!!    Bel wrote "I can't imagine any party would be half as good without you...so I think it's their loss!!"  She's spot on there!!  You're such great fun and such a darling!  It is bad breeding and immaturity that ails them.......if you go, enjoy yourself.  As one of our other FF said (and I can't now see who it was) "it is a reflection of them, not you".  I bet it was Safarigirl, and she too is spot on!  xxxxx

Safarigirl - hope you manage to get some good sleep and rest sweetheart. xxxxx

RS Mum - hope all is well pet. xxx

Awwwwwwww....that flood of nausea is back, so, au revoir for now!  xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

What a lot of lovely heartfelt posts, full of wisdom!

Giggly, I too feel annoyed on your behalf, how dare they be so horrible to you, and agree with what everyone has said about so called friends and how fickle they can be, especially when they don't know how to deal with other peoples situations. Although my journey has been a relatively short one compared to some of the girls on this site, I find it really awkward to talk to certain very good friends about the situation - my best friend hasn't got children out of choice (although I think she partly regrets it, husband doesn't!). I find myself having to take a deep breath to tell her the latest developments, although she does ask sometimes. Then there is another friend who is really supportive.
Anyway, looking serene and wonderful and rising above it all on the night does sound like the best course of action so good luck!  

AJ  - must say a huge thank you to you for your lovely message in your 'mega post' the other day. I wasn't at all offended - in fact I'm coming to believe that what you say about 'the right time' and that the baby has a contract to arrive at a certain time is right! There are a few things that have happened lately that I've thought - well at least that's happened before I was pregnant (e.g. my gallstones op and other things to do with family and jobs etc). And we're both now feeling that June tx is going to be ideal for us. Your message did make me feel much better so thanks xx

Poopy, so sorry to hear the sad news of your FIL. Take care x

Jules, you do sound a bit better,which is good. As everyone must be saying, it takes a lot of time to come to terms with what's happened and you don't ever really fully do that at all, you only learn to accept it and deal with things a bit differently. It's terrible when people don't know what to say - unless it's happened to them it is difficult for them, but it can make you feel isolated. I agree with you about the crying!

Lesleyj, how lovely that you've been invited to Crete for the wedding - as Giggly says, how Greek is that!

Penelope positive, I love your ticker with the bunny on it!

And Safarigirl, what a lovely theory about there being a new breed of pregnant woman/new mother who'll be gentle with those who may still be on their journeys...let's hope it's true. Hope you aren't feeling too uncomfortable yet.

Hello to everyone else, Jane, Dawn, Tea, Radnorgirl, Crusoe, Bel, piglets, Fidget, Aldo and all!
xxx


----------



## millyJJ

Hi all

Giggly - I seen your comments about thyroid and wanted to ask something.....as far as your aware is there a special/much smaller range for trying to conceive/implant than the normal range. 
Last time I had mine tested, it was just within the normal range - but not within the range you're aiming to achieve.
Thanks
milly


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ladies.  Hope you're ok.  Been a bit quiet on here hasn't it?

Just popping in to say a big hello to you all.  Love, AJ xxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi AJ! 

Well, I think I must've been a very bad person in a forming life (hope I enjoyed it!) I had to have one of my chooks put to sleep yesterday, poor love had a nasty tumor. Very sad to lose one of my feathered friends, I also have a nasty vomiting/diarrhoea virus at the moment too....so feeling very sorry for myself.

I feel like shaking my fist at the sky and saying "come on you bar steward, what else have you got for me?!"  

But! I have contacted Spain and I am going for my FET in June, so that it one positive thing.

Love   

Jules
xx

STOP PRESS! My tumble drier has just caught fire, guess that was the next thing lined up for me, good job I keep a fire extinguisher in the house!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh Jules, 
I was so sad for you when I read your post that I've written you a very silly crappy poem.

*An Ode for the Bar Steward*

_Oh, what a bad week
Oh, what a day
Please can the crappy stuff
Go right away?

I just keep on vomming
My chook's passed away
Oh, please someone up there
I'm fed up, okay?

If there's anyone up there
I'm not all that bad
I'm nice to small children
My elders, the mad

Oh come on you bar steward
Just give me a break
My tumbler's on fire
And I'm starting to shake

I'm hoping you'll help me
With your powers above
Oh please can you help me
And spread me some love?

I'm off for my frosties
I need me some luck
Cos after my treatment 
I'll walk like a duck (Well, it was better than the other obvious word that rhymes!)

I'm hoping for babbas
Or even just one
Oh please can you help me
And send me some sun? _


Well, that took all of 5 minutes, doesn't scan properly and gave me the added problem of finding a word to rhyme with 'luck' ...

Hope you get a smile from it- why does everything happen at once? I know they say it never rains but it pours but it's so true, unfortunately. Here's a massive hug from me. ((((((((((((((()))))))))))))

MillyJJ- I'm hoping to fine tune my thyroid results for ttc but got a confusing message from my cons this week and need to discuss it with my other cons before telling you any info that may be misleading. Sorry if that's not very helpful. I was told you needed a TSH of between 1 and 2 for ttc but my cons at the Lister said not. I'll post again on Monday once I've had a chat with the other guy if that's ok.

AJ- A big hello to you too, hun. Or should I say you and beanie? Still grinning for you... 

RSMum- I owe you an IM. Hugs for you. xxx

No more personals, have used up all my brainpower on crappy 'poetry'!

Love to all, and hope you all enjoy the goooooooooorgeous weather we're going to have.
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Jules i had to laugh at your STOP PRESS note - i guess the universe realises you want some action and has sent you the lovely symbol of fire to show you its all happening, lots of lovely vibrant energy surrounding you!!!!!!!
Sorry though for your lovely feathered friend, i know how much they mean to you - so hugs ..
very pleased to read of your treatment in June ...

I will write some more personals next week - last day of work today and its a mad scramble as only been in two days this week!!!!  

Hahahaha just seen giggly's post!!!!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - well that certainly did make me smile! 

Fantastic poem! Thanks so much! 

For a clean version I could only come up with "Lady Muck"!

Yes, it has been one of those months/weeks/days when I really think that I must've broken a mirror or something!

Now, if I had been smart, I would have done without the fire extinguisher and waited for some hunky firemen to turn up! 

Jules
xxx

PS Safarigirl - big


----------



## RSMUM

Giggles - you made my day!              

Jules - so sorry about your chuck..I know how much our feathered/furry friends mean..my old dog, Scabby is still hanigng on there..it was this time last year that I took her to the vet for her " final " visit..can't believe she's still scabbin' around! And on top of everything esle too - my heart really goes out to you hun...huge hugs, thinking of you!

It's taken me ages to read everyone's posts - this thread moves soo fast...

I'm going to try to keep up with you all a bit better from now on - I promise ha!

Hope you all have a fab weekend.

take care,

Deb X


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Jules - sad about your chook, my neighbours keep some, and they are far cuter than I ever thought they would be.  They have a couple of turkeys that arrived a few months ago too - Bernard and Matthew.  The chickens all have porn star names - and this from two respectable vets!  Still, better than the other neighbour who's girlfriend is working as a prostitute from the house (Couldn't make that one up if I tried!  £180 per hr she charges or £1000 for a whole night, work that out for a year - who's the mug?  24 years old she says on her website - my ar*se she is, Uh oh, better not get started!)

Hope you feel better soon, but in the meantime, you could pass on your bugs to the girl who was so mean to Giggly, and I could give her my disgusting snotfest of a cold - she wouldn't know what hit her! I could have put out your tumbler fire with one sneeze.

Giggly - the poem made me smile and I think Purple Ronnie would be proud of you! You must be such an inspiring teacher.

Safarigirl - tonnes and tonnes of good luck on the countdown to your big day!

Hi to everyone else - hope you all have a great weekend.

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Awwww, Jules, hope your luck changes soon    

Haven't been here for a while so hope everyone's okay. I'll try and keep up this time

Kay xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jules, sorry about your chook, your nasty bug and your tumble drier - what a great poem Giggly - I hope the bar steward up there was listening!

Just some news from me, I got 'the Plan' yesterday from Ruth! So now we know we're due to go to Ceram around 20th June all being well. It was great to get it yesterday as it was my birthday and we'd had a bad week trying to chase up blood hormone test results from our clinic here - spent Thursday afternoon at the clinic waiting for answers when we had planned to go shopping and DH was going to buy my birthday present!
Must've been even worse for Ruth that day (which was her birthday) waiting to get my results!

Anyway, can relax a bit now.   and not moan about not getting AF - hooray!!

Love to all, you must be all outside enjoying the lovely weather (as long as you've not been caught up in an earthquake!)
xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Mrs Bunny - great news about the plan. I am sure the next two months will fly by and you will be out in Spain before you know it.

Giggles - Your poem certainly made me giggle - gold star for you my girl  

Jules - sorry to hear that things have been so rubbish. Sending you a big hug hun  

Lesleyj - you neighbour must be something special if her clients are willing to pay £1000 for the night - either that or she has talents beyond my imagination 

Well we had the earthquake here  - we live between Dover and Folkestone - and it was terrifying - the whole house shook and our walls are 11 inches thick. I was in the house on my own and it was ages before I knew what was going on as the power was off and the phones were down and busy signals on the mobile. We were lucky as the damage here is not too bad - just the shed and a bit of damage on the roof. I spoke to my old nextdoor neighbours and they got the worst of it - ceilings down, chimneys collapsed. It kind of puts things in perspective a bit.

Anyway off to Tescos now as we have no milk 

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Wow Helen! So glad you are ok - how scary is that?!!!!   

Mrs Bunny - soo glad you got your plan and a very      for yesterday!

D X


----------



## vindo

Hello everyone - remember me! Vindo - from the distant past!! 

Finally, I can breathe for a little while and catch up with you all. 

Fantastic on the all the BFPs  

- and sincere commiserations to those who have not been successful this time round. 


Good to read of plans for treatment coming through, imminent and in the near future and really positive vibes to those of you on the 2WW      

Much love to all, fogive me for not mentioning individual names - you are in my thoughts

The great news from this end is that the bledeing has finally stopped!! Tra - la!!  

It only took 5 months!! ( from week 8 onwards) !! Throughout that time it was heavy (just like a continuous period) but both babies seem totally unaffected and oblivious! The final `cure' was total bed rest ( and i mean total) - for circa 5 weeks, then `light duties' and now i'm back to normal. The twinks are just fine Scan last week showed that the heamatoma had completely resolved and that the intertwin membrane was no longer thickened but back to normal.

So, if anyone has bleeding, heavy and ongoing - do not panic! It may be just fine. I have had scans every week or two throughout and they confirmed that the twinks were doing fine. They now weigh 2llbs 5oz and 2lbs respectively (27 weeks) and I'm not sure how much further my skin will stretch!!

Good luck to each and everyone

Love Vi xxx


----------



## Newday

I've had sad news this week   

Some of you may remember me posting around this time last year 7th May that the head of English at work had lost her baby (she was about 40ish)  well she got pg again and unfortunayely she started to bleed on Monday. A C section followed and the baby was 2lb 6oz. She had bleeding in the brain and has died!

I just don't know what to say I feel so sad for her to get so far and then loose two babies. Apparently the placenta detatches.

I knwo how much she wanted these little girls and she has nothing.

Some people are so unfortunate.

Love Dawn


----------



## Spaykay

Vi - that's great news hun, looks like you're gonna have a couple of chilled out babies.

Dawn - I'm sorry to hear that news, I hope she has a lot of support around her at this hard time.

Kay xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Helen - That must have been so scary!  There was a tremor when we were out in Chania at the end of February, and it makes you incredibly nervous - i.e is it going to come back again stronger?  Hope the roof repairs are minor.

Vindo - lovely to see that you are back and posting (Bonnie seriously rates your clinic and Dr), so glad that 5 weeks total bed rest has resolved everything.  Hope you can relax a bit more for the remaining 12 weeks?

Dawn - your colleague's news is heartbreaking and brings me to tears.  It astonishes me over and over again how cruel life can be.  We all seem to be embarassed by death, so not knowing what to say is entirely normal. Her and her DP's lives have just come crashing down around them - you just need to say you are sorry for her, acknowledge her and her grief and loss, ask her how she is doing (not just in the early days, but a long time down the line) and realise that she may or may not want to talk about things and take how you support her from her lead.  Sounds simplistic, but everyone has different needs and ways of coping with things, and you can only learn hers from talking to her.

Love and hugs to everyone,

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Newday

Yes tomorrow in our morning briefing the head will have to:

1. Announce birth of girl and
2. death of girl

not looking forward to tomorrow at work!!

Can someone tell me when do I start taling baby asprin and how much? My depot injection is due tomorrow.

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Bonnie,

How very sad I was to read your post this morning. I can't believe amongst everything going on in your life you still found time to write personals, you are an absolute inspiration.

I wish I could say something that might help you with the decisions you are now facing, as if things were not difficult enough. I really am at a lost to know what to say.

I am sure as soon as the others, more eloquent amongst us, read your post they will be full of good advice, love and support so for now will just say my heart goes out to you and I hope you can find strength from your pain.

Take some time to consider your options, I am sure you will make the right decisions. There have been some excellent successes recently with frosties so that is still an option for you if you decide to go down that route and as such an important think in your life I am sure you would find a way to manage if you did get your much longed for BFP.

Take care Bonnie

Pen
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Oh Bonnie

We've not met much but I am so sorry to read your post and find out what a hard time you're going through. I am glad you have a DD and hope that her love will help you through this. I hope everything goes well with her xray and wish you all the best for whatever you have to face next.  

Kay xxx


----------



## crusoe

Bonnie

I'm at work and I really can't "talk" but just for now I wanted to send you a hug.   It sure sounds like you could do with one.

Much love
Crusoe
x


----------



## janeup

A massive big hug to you Bonnie. I too am at work so can't really say much but really thinking of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Big, big 'Hi' to Bonnie - I am so glad that you feel strong enough to post here again!  Hope DD's X-Ray is a goodie and shows that she doesn't have to have another op.  You are such a strong person, hang on in there and all this overwhelming crap will drop away a bit at a time.  You will get back for your frosties - but with all this going on, it is no wonder that your lining is having a snooze!

I am ace at packing, so when you are back to finish with the flat, let me know and I will be there with bells on.

Have taken a day off work as cold has gone into sinuses and am dizzy when I stand up - just what I need when I have to get to Chania for the wedding this Saturday....

Take care,  Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Oh lovely abroadies, I have taken so long to cath up on reading all the pages that I haven't got time to write all I want to now !  So, much more briefly than I want.....

Bonnie .... big big hugs. Relationship break up is hard enough without betrayal thrown in too.  I know from reading your postings that you have mountain ranges of strength in your personality, and that you have coped with so much, where others (including me !) would have crumbled years ago.   However, it sounds like you need some support now, and I sincerely hope you have the friends in Paris that you deserve that can look after you both now, and in the future if you go for more tx. 

I have soooooo much I want to say to Guggles (typo but quite like it !) that it is bloody good job we are meeting soon !  All I will say is that if I lived near you and was lucky enough to be one of your longstnding chums, I would be fighting to sit next to you at any party dinner. What is it about some people ?  Life is too short for petty *****yness.

Jules, thinking of you loads.  Sorry about yer chookie too.  I too am an absolute softy about animals and know how much they mean.  I visited a friend the other day, and her kids' hamster had just died, and my friend cried in my arms for about 15 mins about it.  Many people would ridicule her for that .. a 43 year old crying about a hamster, but I thought it was so sweet that she cared for it so much.

Hello to everyone esle ... RSMUM, Bel. Spaykay, Newday, Lesleyj, Jane, Crusoe, PP, Vindo, Mrs Bunny, Safarigirl.

As for me, I had a bit of a setback at the w/e.  I was sitting around on Friday evening, all chuffed it was the w/e, but pretty premenstual.  My AF was 1 month late after the m/c, and I had been feeling premenstrual for weeks.  The phone rang and it was SIL telling us she was pg with her 3rd baby, and that she was 11 weeks pg with EDD of 14 November.  I would have been 11 weeks with EDD of 14th Nov if I hadn't m/cd.  I was thinking I was coping fine, but hearing that sent me into torrents of tears and I had to march up the hill behind our house to rant and rave.  Now I will have to watch her pregnancy develop at exactly the same rate as mine should have, and see her baby born when mine was due.   I am sincerely NOT wishing anything else for her, but it bloody well rubbed my nose in it.  AF then arrived on Sat morning, really heavy and nasty.  It reminded me of the m/c, and brought it all back (sorry if tmi), and I felt pretty horrible.  DH and I had a kind of argument, as he saw that I was upset and commented all bloke-ily that he thought I had got over the m/c, and that he didn't feel he could 'keep up' with my changing emotions, which of course made me feel a whole lot better ... not !  Sometime this game makes me feel so alone (except for you lot !!!).

Luckily it was a lovely sunny w/e and I saw lots of friends to take my mind off it, but now I'm feeling a bit glum and angry again.  Do any of you sometimes feel you lose self esteem through all this infertility ?  It seems to be linked to the fact that as it is such a nightmare sometimes, it is so all consuming that sometimes it is so much harder to relate to people normally.  I must admit I dodged a party on Saturday night.  That is twice now I have done that recently, which is so unlike me.  I just didn't feel sociable and would have felt really kinda exposed/raw/emotionally peeled if I went.  Do you know what I mean ?

Sorry to moan on such a lovely day !

Must do my badger records for a meeting tonight !

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Bluebell - that is more than a bit of a setback, that is the hugest kick in the guts from fate, so sorry for you - I hope her timings off and the date is at least a few days different.  When I had my miscarriage (with previous husband) he could not understand why I was so upset about it (truth be told, I still grieve, even now) and my best friend was prenant, so my goddaughter is a constant reminder of what I don't have.  

Men seem to compartmentalise and do this 'draw a line under it' thing and move on, which women don't.  If only they could learn to just do the hug and the 'there, there' part, life would be a lot easier.......  Your DP obviously hates to see you upset, wants to comfort you, but makes a hash of it with the 'I can't keep up with your changing emotions' comment, meaning that he doesn't know how to make everything all right for you and, in the time honoured macho way then offers 'advice' to help, which doesn't.  Men are from Mars and Women are from Venus anyone?

IF does make you lose self esteem - I feel such a failure sometimes, but the hormonal rollercoaster of treatment cycles often dictates the blackest moments, and it helps to realise this.  Your hormones are unlikely to be back to normal yet...  

Take care,  lots of love and hugs

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Lesley, you are such a sweetie ! You couldn't have been more understanding if you tried !  It makes me feel so much better to have 'you lot' and Lesley you brought tears to my eyes, but nice ones !!
BBxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

AH Bloob - I soo wish I could just get on a plane,  fly up and give you a HUGE hug!AND share a glass or two of the good stuff with you and set the world to rights! 

LesleyJ - you said it soo perfectly..you are so right - my DH actually asked me why I  " had a such long face "  not long after my M/C ! I don't think he had ANY idea!

Bonnie - I've sent you an IM hun


HI to everyone else - I'm losing track of you all

D X


----------



## Womb with a View

Jules hun, I am so upset for you.  I know how much it has hit your losing your Dad and now your lovely little chook too.  Wave that fist at the sky all you want.  I am so sorry hun.  Things WILL get better, but it doesn't seem or feel like that right now, I know.  You have now cleared the way for a huge amount of good luck and good muck due to you sweetheart.  Believe.  Thinking of you. xxxxxxx

Bonnie - I am so sorry and feel so sad to read your news.  You have plenty of time and many options open to you in what could prove to be a wonderfully fulfilling future now that you are clear about your relationship with DP.  Just take the time to heal and let yourself grieve.  Sending you lots of love and light, xxxx

Beautiful Bluebell.......we all know how hard that phonecall must have been and how sad you must be feeling, as well as angry, which is perfectly understandable.  I am so sorry hun.  Life is absolute s**t sometimes and it isn't fair.  I hope your SIL had the compassion to handle this with dignity and kindess for you (if she knows about your loss that is).  Yes, I too have felt a loss of self-esteem during my journey and my self-esteem was good to start with.  It's part of the whole bloomin' process and the knocks we face.  We blame ourselves for not "succeeding" and carry the burden on our own.  As for the partners in our life, most of them, by their very nature, want to "fix" things for us and sometimes they just can't be fixed......grieving can't be "fixed" but will heal and I'm not sure our partners understand this.  It causes them confusion and fear.  LesleyJ is right.  So sorry darling.  It will heal.  Give yourself some time.  xxxxxxxx

Dawn - I was, for some odd reason, thinking of your colleague and her terrible loss just a few days ago and I'm shocked to hear this awful news.  I'm so very, very sad to hear of this double blow for her.  Life has dealt her a cruel, cruel path.  On to you - good luck with the injection.  My experience of baby aspirin is that it should be taken with the full instruction and approval of your clinic.  It's not suitable for everyone.  They will advise you.  Good luck. xxx

Vindo - good to see you posting and to hear your positive news.  Good luck hun. xx

Radnorgirl - the earthquake must have been scarey!  Hope you are well chuck. xx

Pos Pen - thinking of you and your countdown to TX xxxxxx Good luck hun xxxxxxx

Mrs Bunny.......fantastic news!!!!!!!  It'll be here before you know it!   Good luck for June!  xxxx

RSMum -        xxxxxxx



Hi to all you lovely ladies.  xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya ladies,

Well, the sun is shining and the grass is green but I really wanted to give you all a big hello and especially to :

Bluebell- Oh chick. You wouldn't be human if the irony of your SIL's pg dates didn't upset you. Not only is she pg when you'd love to be but to coincide with the path you would have been taking is just horrible and you're entirely right to be upset. I'd be a mess, hun. You're bound to be still grieving and this won't feel like it's helping at all, plus as Lesley said the  hormones will still be messing you about. Just don't be too rough on yourself, IF does knock the stuffing out of you and a m/c won't have you feeling like going to parties for a while. It's NORMAL. I think there's a lot to be said for doing what makes you happy and you might feel bad not being your old self for a short while but in the end you'll get back to your old self quicker than if you pretended everything is ok and brushed it under the carpet. I do think men are from Mars sometimes. I take things so much more to heart than DH and in lots of ways he is able to talk me into a more balanced view of the world when I'm kicking off and shouting about the injustice of things. Sometimes I think he just doesn't get it and then later on reflection I think thank God he was less emotional about things. I know he doesn't love me any less because I sound off on him. Your DH clearly loves you very much but maybe underestimates the depth of your pain after your m/c. It is your body a baby grows in and your protective instincts that come into play- he doesn't have the same attachment so early on. I just think Lesley is right, men compartmentalise things and women need to work through their emotions. Please don't feel low and worry about your self-esteem, you are such a bright funny person with so much love to share for everyone and your family are very lucky to have you, as are we. Now book those flights and let's get pi££ed!!!!! I feel the need...   

Bonnie- I hope you're feeling ok, a break up is always awful to deal with but there are other issues afoot for you and I hope you can find a way to decide what you want to do that won't leave you with regrets. I hope your DD's next scan is ok and that she enjoys the very best of health from now on. Please know we're all here for you whether you end up going for tx or not. I'm with you on the frosties thing- I know Penny isn't keen on them but I think they should be used because there are so many bfps on here from frosties. It's a shame to see them wasted plus they're easier to use in terms of travelling and booking dates etc. I'm sure you've investigated all sorts of things to thicken up your lining but I think maybe some time off from the stress of the last few months may also help things. Here's a huge hug for you, hun.  

Lesleyj- hope the snot-fest clears up soon and you enjoy your trip to Greece. Greek weddings are something special, not so formal as here in terms of hats and flashy outfits (usually) but they go on and on and the party doesn't end. Take some Pro-Plus or some extra caffeine!  Thanks for the offer of passing on your cold to my 'friend' - how far away do you live?!!  

Vindo- so pleased to hear you're doing well after your enforced bed-rest. Thanks for the IM, I'll try to reply soon.

AJ- Hope you're feeling less sick? Welcome back, mega-poster!  

Radnorgirl- scary earthquake! Good job your walls are thick , and what a surprise? Kent is hardly the San Andreas fault!  Hope you're ok .

Pos Pen- not long to go! All the best hun.    

Dawn- sorry about your colleague, just awful for her. Lovely chatting this afternoon.  

Mrs Bunny-not far off- brilliant news!  

Hi to Bel, Crusoe, Mrs M, Kay, Poopy, Hola69, Janeup, Tea, and everyone else who ever read or contributed to this thread!

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - I am so sorry to read of your relationship breakup. These things are never easy, but you also have to contend with having tx too. You are a wonderful, strong, kind, generous person. Big hugs to you, you deserve so much better than this. 

I hope that your DD scan is OK and that she enjoys better health.

Giggly - Lesley will pass on her snot fest to your friend, and I will be round later with a dose of what I have just had,







that should sort 'er out! 

Bluebell - completely understand where you are coming from re: your SIL's pregnancy, and as Giggly has already said, it is perfectly normal to feel the way you do, me and you both are shaking our fists at the sky and ranting right now, but for different reasons. A dear friend of mine became pregnant the same week that I had yet another BFN and Oh! I can still remember the pain of watching her growing pregnancy!

Big hugs to you and let it all out when you feel you have to!

I had a real sobbing fest at the weekend, DH was away, DD was asleep ( and she is a heavy sleeper) and at last I could be on my own and just HOWL! Feel so much better for it!

AJ - lovely post, as always, and some of the good luck has started in a small way, someone is giving us their old tumble drier, so that will save us buying a new one and every little helps, to paraphrase a well known supermarket!

Sorry, I know that I have missed many of you lovely ladies, but my bed is calling to me....

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## bluebell

You lot are the best !!

Howabout a great abroadies 'sobathon'  ?  We could really get things off our chests, and we could fill a lake I am sure, and then take rowing boats out on it, drinking champagne  and eating chocolate !  How does that sound ?   

I'd better hit the sack.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## three_stars

Lesley- thanks sweetie! I sent you an IM before I read this so just one more thing. I get sinus infections quite a lot qnd the flying will make it worse. The one thing that really helps me is to use the saline spray like physiomer or such several times up each nose. It really helps clear things out. The french taught me this!

HOpe you fell better soon.

Bonnie



Lesleyj said:


> Big, big 'Hi' to Bonnie - I am so glad that you feel strong enough to post here again! Hope DD's X-Ray is a goodie and shows that she doesn't have to have another op. You are such a strong person, hang on in there and all this overwhelming crap will drop away a bit at a time. You will get back for your frosties - but with all this going on, it is no wonder that your lining is having a snooze!
> 
> I am ace at packing, so when you are back to finish with the flat, let me know and I will be there with bells on.
> 
> Have taken a day off work as cold has gone into sinuses and am dizzy when I stand up - just what I need when I have to get to Chania for the wedding this Saturday....
> 
> Take care, Lots of love
> 
> Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bonnie,
Sorry about your DDs scan, I really hope the medics can give you a clear idea of a plan going forward at your appointment later in the week.     I'm with you on the choccies and champagne! 

Hugs and loadsa love,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Fidget

Awww ladies     bonnie and Bluebell   all I can say is men!!!!!!!      

Love and hugs always

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Bonnie, i was so sad to read your post .... i had a husband (first one) who cheated on me, and it took a long time for me to reconcile those feelings ... (like you i wasnt that deeply in love with him, but nevertheless it hurt like hell).  It took a long time for me to kick back, but when i did my love changed in so many ways ... to be honest i went on a road for awhile that perhaps wasnt the greatest for me, but i met the most wonderful people, and through it all met up with myself again and realised how much of myself i had been prepared to give away in that relationship.  I think you should take some time to work through these feelings, perhaps see someone you can speak to, who focuses on you during that time and you can work through the thoughts you have ....
I know this sounds strange but i believe that this letting go of this relationship (when you do it in your heart and head) will be the best thing for you ... you certainly dont have to be strong all the time, but i think most of us here do recognise a strength within you (which doesnt always have to equate with coping with things, but something far deeper within you ... you are a survivor in your soul)  More than that you deserve to have the person you are with 9if you so chose) to support you and  give you 100% love.  
You really are an amazing person and i am so sorry that you have to go through this pain right now, added to this the worry about your daughter ... however I see a bonnie in the future that makes me smile ....
Should you wish to speak at any time, for support, to cry, to moan whatever, please IM me, or email me, and i can send you my number as well.
We are all here for you and I am just so glad that you are posting as well so that you can get some support here as well.

Bluebell sorry to you as well and big warm hugs ..... thats the thing about miscarriages, they always catch you out when you least expect it ..... but thats okay as well, you are reacting to the grief and loss and why shouldnt you ....

big helllo to everyone else ....


----------



## MrsBunny

Just wanted to give a big hug to Bluebell   
What a horrible coincidence about your SIL's pregnancy being the same dates as yours. Hopefully you'll have some positive news one day which will make a big impact on your family - in a very good way of course  

And Bonnie, good to see you back, but very sorry about what has happened with you and DP, as others have said, (and you know) you need to take time to think about what you really want and what the priority is for YOU. Hope your daughter's scan and consultation are helpful so that you know how things are going to go from here for you both. Here's a big hug for you too.
 

xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Gulp!

Just painted the garage door red cos I felt like it (and I love red) and told DH who hated the idea and is now driving home in a strop!

Any ideas for improving DH's mood when he gets in?
Love Giggly
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Giggly - cover all the bases - be naked and have food and booze ready!

Lesleyjxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lesleyj- I like your thinking except he'd probably only laugh at me naked !       At least the weather's warm!

I'm really regretting it now even though I like it... Thanks for the suggestions, reckon I'll chill some vino!

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

ooh - our posts crossed - LesleyJ - brilliant, cunning plan - it's bound to work! Best of luck Giggles


----------



## ElleJay

Hi all - must stop surfing FF and head off to do the packing for Crete tomorrow!!  Very weird not to be packing half a pharmacy..

Bonnie - thanks for the nasal spray tip, I have just been to the Dr's and got told the same thing.  My mailbox has now been cleared out - sorry about that, I wondered why I wasn't hearing back from you! Glad the Karma story cheered you up, may reproduce it here for the other girls delectation at some point.  Hope that Thursday's consultation gives you better news regarding DD.  Will mail you properly later.

Giggly - if all else fails, you could also tell husband the garage door had to be painted to improve your Feng Shui..

Take care everyone,  lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## safarigirl

giggly - try reverse psychology on your DH

Burst our crying the moment he walks in, say its terrible, you feel useless, you cant believe you chose red,  people will laugh at you and you just cant do anything right at the moment.

That should have DH telling you that its NOT terrible, and you are so clever and its perfect and that he LOVES it.  (Okay i am not sure of the success rate of this but if anyone could carry this off its YOU!) Of course it that fails i would go to Lesley's plan , whip off clothes and have booze and food ready!!

Let us know how this turns out!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Safarigirl- I wish I'd read your post earlier, I might just have tried it!! Gave me a laugh-out-loud moment though... 
DH thought the chances of your plan working on him were (and I quote) " Pretty @~$%ing unlikely!" Laughing about it has eased the tension somewhat though...

No stress here tonight in the end, he took it quite well but doesn't like it and next time I decide to change the colour of our house I have to consult him first.   Fair enough, it's a fair cop, guv.   

I am still (unfortunately) fully clothed, sober but well fed. I did offer him wine but he looked very suspicious. If I'm not careful he'll think I'm having an affair so better stop with the creeping for now!  

Thanks for your thoughts ladies! 
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Lesley- have a fab time in Crete. Hope the lovely weather and Bonnie's tips clear up the snot-fest .


----------



## bluebell

Lesley .. just a quickie to say have a great Greek wedding !!!!
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Fidget

Giggly 

    Bless yr heart hunni.... you should have just told him you were ttrying to save him a job!!! Men do make me   sometimes!

Lesley have a fab time hun

Hope everyone is ok??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE FET   
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF    
Joeyad DE IVF IM Barcelona   
Beanie10 Ceram DE  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE    
HEM IVI Barcelona DE   
Nat210 Ceram DE   
Vindo Serum Athens DE    
Boakie Ceram DE   
Hola69 Altra Vita DE   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE  
Radnorgirl  
Brownowl CFC DE   
Lazydog Ceram DE   
AJ London IM Barcelona DE   
Janeup IVI DE IVF  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

RSMUM Ceram 
Jet Ceram  
Penelope Positive Ceram DE FET may 
Bel Ceram 
River Ceram 
Jassie Ceram 
Casey Ceram 
Pinkpaula Ceram 
Andream Ceram 
Valie Ceram 
Kone Ceram 
Nat210 Ceram 
NikkiAnk Ceram 
Nosnic Ceram 
Meercat Ceram 
Lozzy Ceram 
Shazzer Ceram 
LaraB Ceram 
Boakie Ceram 
Rosalind Ceram 
Reb Ceram DE 
Lazydog Ceram  
GeorgieB Ceram  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE 
Plurps IM Barcelona 
Clararose IM Barcelona 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona 
EllieJ IM Barcelona 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl  
MrsBunny Ceram DE IVF Donor found 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 
SpayKay PGD at Ordas & Palomo 
Larkles Ceram Donor found 15/03 
Bengal Ceram DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 

*
Russia   * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz DE IVF   

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
B123 Serum DE IVF 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 
Mickle Chania DE IVF 

*
 Germany   * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Yonny Invimed  
Schmoo73 Invimed 
AlmaMay hammersmith/Invimed 
Tea Invimed 

*
 Latvia   * 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona *


----------



## Fidget

Right my lovely's new home this way............

happy chatting and lets have more  's 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93830.0


----------



## three_stars

Dear Ladies,

My laptop is down again so at a friend's computer. Looks like will be spending the weekend  rebuilding it.  Lesleyj- hope you are better and have a great time in Chania.

Giggly- had a laugh about your garage door painting.  I changed my ex husband's carpet while he was out of town soon after I was married ( with the help no less of an old boyfriend and a buddy that I paid)  Instead of being delighted he was furious!!!  Well at least I had a new carpet for a few months until we split!  
I am sure your DH will forgive you and learn to love it. Tell him you were thinking red as a sign of love!  

Fidget-  I am with Serum most recently - not Chania. 

Thanks
Love to everyone!

bonnie / b123


----------



## Fidget

Done Honey


----------



## Fidget

Just a note ladies.........

I am keeping ladies who have their BFP's on the clinic section of the list as well as the BFP section so that people cna easily see who is at that particular clinic,   Hope that makes sense?

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

In the words of Bjork....its all so quiet, shh shh.....

Everyone out enjoying the sunshine I hope?  

Well we've just a week to go!  This time next week we will be on a plane to Marbella heading for Ceram for our frosties    . Have my scan on Monday (yes can you believe my UK clinic are open on a BH God bless them) and all being well will be shopping for orange pants, brazil nuts and good luck charms next week.

Nervous about our frosties not making it through the thaw but Ceram seem to be having more success with this recently and we are going for assisted hatching too which apparantly helps. I know there have been a fair few FET successes recently so am hoping to add to them!  

I've arranged an accupuncture session immediately before and after treatment at Ceram which is fab so hopefully going in with the best chances we can possibly get.

Can I ask you lovely ladies to start doing your chants, Giggles can you stroke the lovely C*** on the rock for me (must be time for him to don his shades and sunhat  ) and anyone else who has some positive vibes can you spare some for us!

Many thanks to everyone who posted on my work dilemma thread. To add even more complication to things, I got head-hunted yesterday by a company I work with through my present company and they want to see me next week to potentially offer me a job!  That really would cause a dilemma as I am desperate to move roles (horrid woman at work who is a complete bully) but of course I wont know the results of our FET for a few weeks so could end up accepting a new job and then starting it pregnant which would blow my maternity leave and pay rights completely! Ho Hum, am taking Safari's advice and just taking each day as it comes and going with the flow. SG you must be so excited hun! any twinges yet?

Hope everyone is well. Will keep you up to date with scan results etc (presuming anyone is interested, but its nice for me having somewhere to share my news).

Love and hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## Fidget

Hey Pen

thanks for posting was starting to think I had lost you all on the move of rooms   

Hope everyone is ok??

Giggly I could do with a stroke of your rock too please   

Love n hugs to everyone

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

OK, I think we need a roll call! 

I'm here!!!!

Pen - great news that you are off to get your frosties next week, the very best of luck!

Bonnie - good to see you posting, thinking of you very much.

Giggly - yes, your [email protected] on a rock needs a re-style for summer, given the weather at the mo, how about thermals? 

Debs - how are you doing hun?

Big   to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## aldo

Hi Pen

Wondering if you can help, how did you book accupuncture at Ceram, as I too am due to go for frosties just after you I think, and I too am a little worried, will they make it through the thaw, I think its only natural to worry, let me know if you find the orange pants etc.

Good luck to everyone else, I haven't been on much so not being rude, will have to read & catch up with everyone.

Take care

Carolx


----------



## Newday

RSMUM

thinking of you!!

Love Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Hi all..

All's well, no news from me..apart from the usual ups and downs with DH and various suggestions about him moving back to London etc.. he's coming back for a week soon to celebrate his and DD's b'days - guess I'm going to finally have to bite the bullet then and talk about booking flights etc.. apart from that, things are the same - we'll see how the weekend goes - hope the weather's nice so I can slob out in the garden with DD. She is very excited about her b'day = booked the magician, booked the hall, now just waiting for the trampoline to get delivered! REALLY must post properly soon..there are so many of us now I'm losing track!

Thanks for thinking fo me Dawn - I'll send you an IM - how are YOU DOING?

Hi to everyone esle - better go - something smells like it's burning! 
D X


----------



## Grumpygirl

Ow ow ow , just stubbed my toe and made it bleed!

Hi everyone, (ouch this hurts) I was in such a rush to check the pooter I just walked into a ladder. But never under a ladder, fat too superstitious.  

Hope you're all ok, glad to see some chat on here. I always get paranoid that I post too much and it's usually a load of drivel and you all probably get fed up with me! So anyway, here I am anyway!  

Mrs M- I will work on the latest [email protected] on a Rock TM disguise now, you've got me thinking maybe it should go on some travels... Or I should have some fun with PhotoShop at least.  

Debs- A sunny weekend with DD sounds lovely, hope you have a good one. A magician, a hall and a trampoline- wow! Can you adopt me please? Sending you a squeeze. (((((((((((()))))))))))

Fidget- you having a tx soon then? Think we chatted in the chatroom about it but forgive me if I have a sieve brain memory, I've always had it! Stroke away, lovely.      

Pen P- Please update us on your progress, it helps those of us just dreaming about going for tx to think about it! And obviously to support you too, hun. Really hope it goes well. Sounds like you've managed to come to a kind of decision about your job, glad discussing it helped a little. I really have started to believe in fate a little, and que sera sera and all that. Cheesy I know but it works for me!

Hi to all the lovely abroadies, may manage some more personals tomorrow when I'm off work. Need to do a second coat of the crazy red garage door and about a billion other jobs as am working full time next week- shock horror! Good job it's a bank holiday on Monday or I wouldn't know how to handle it!   After today it looks like my school are sneakily trying to increase my days at work from September, but I don't really mind as at least I know they still want me. One of my pupils grassed me up to the Head last week for doing a handstand in class and I thought I'd get in trouble but instead they want me to work more...  

And the lovely Mr Brook at my local NHS hospital called and said I was right to wait for my thyroid results to change as he suspects it's my problem with implantation despite what chappy at the Lister says. This is pretty much what I'd decided to do anyway as it's something new to try but he was pretty convincing with past successes quoted and was looking at my case in particular so I'm happy to wait still. So all in all a good day.  

Millyjj- will send you an IM about it as promised. 

Right, need a bath!
Love to all of you lovelies,
Giggly
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Pen & Carol

I thought I would tell you about my frosties at Ceram and it may help you feel a little more optimistic.

We had 4 frosties. The first time we had FET they defrosted 2 and they both survived the thaw. Unfortunately they did not stay with us. The second time when we went for FET I felt totally negative and I was absolutely convinced that they would not survive the thaw - after all 2 had survived previously so statistically I felt that they shouldn't the second time round. I had even sorted out my plans for my next round of treatment. Anyway they both survived both survived the thaw. This time we had assisted hatching and we got a bfp.

I wanted to wish you both loads of luck. 

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi RG,

Thank you so much for sharing your story with us. This is really inspiring and gives me great hope for our cycle next week.

Giggles, thanks for your kind words. I dont think its cheesy at all, just sometimes difficult to put into practice. Still have decided that that is exactly what I am going to do this time around, just relax take one day at a time and hopefully it will all fall into place.

Carol, I sent you a PM about the accupuncturist hope you got it ok. Will let you know if I find orange pants!

Looking forward to a nice long weekend, despite the sun deciding not to come out so far this morning.

Crusoe, how are you doing hun, havent heard from you for a while?

Hugs to everyone else can never remember all the names but thinking of you all.

Pen
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oooo, Oooo *News Flash - M&S have 5 packs of Orange themed knickers in!*
Just come back from my local branch where unfortunately they didnt have my size but suspect that if they are in one store they will be nationwide.

1 completely orange plain ones and 4 others with orange as the main colour with white/orange patterns. Get shopping ladies  They are not the sexiest in the world but finding orange knickers is just impossible so I will be stocking up!

Pen
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Hello Girls!

Just wanted to share some news with you - I just got a BFP!  

I can't quite believe it so am still in shock and I have a VERY long way to go but I'm on cloud nine right now!

Sorry for keeping my tx etc  quiet - but there's so much going on the boards these days and I really, really did NOT expect this result!

Love and luck to you all,

Deb ( Rsmum ) X


----------



## safarigirl

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Congrats, love, hugs, delight, astounded, fantastic .... i'm so happy i can only write words not sentences!!!!!

Great news, you your Dh and DD all deserve this so much

Sending you lots and lots of love .....


----------



## Grumpygirl

OH YEAH, OH YEAH, OH YEAH BABY!!!!!!!


That is just fabulous news, you so very much deserve it and I wish you the very best 8 months ahead with the easiest pregnancy in the world ever.

I'm just so chuffed for you, Debs. Yeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaa !

Cool, cool, cool!

Gotta dash but big fat hugs and celebrations and lots of love to you, DH and DD.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Deb,

Just saw your FANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNTASTIC news!  I'm over the moon for you.

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## casey

OMG debs I am so so so happy for you OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is the best news i have heard all week  - can't say anymore just so happy for you, dh and dd                      

love caseyxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Debs, Congratulations honey what fantastic news!        

Take very good care of yourself. Can I ask was it a FET or fresh cycle?

I wish you all the very best for the forthcoming months.

Pen
xx


----------



## crusoe

RS MUM -what great news and from (if you don't mind me saying) - an old timer too!  Gives me some hope that I might eventually succeed.
Did you do anything different this time that you think might have made the difference.

Many, many congratulations - enjoy every moment (I know you will as I know how much you have wanted this.)
       

Much love
Crusoe
xxx

PS on a personal note - we went to an adoption evening last night, that has given me renewed hope that somehow, someway my DH and I are going to be parents.


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya! The only difference this time was an increase in the Clexane as I tested borderline postive on one of the immune/recurrent implantation failure tests.

So pleased that you had a positive experience at the adoption meeting

I am very, very, very cautious as I have a long, long way to go but enjoying today.

Oh yes, it was a fresh cycle but we only got two embies from 5.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Debs - that is the most fantastic news!! Woo-hoo!! 

Huge congratulations!

Jules
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

RSMUM, this is [fly]FANTASTIC NEWS!!!![/fly]

Congratulations, you must be   

I know it's early days but you deserve this so much and you're such a lovely person.

Have a great weekend with DD in the garden in the sunshine!

Heather xxx
p.s. heard that Larkles has 6 eggs which all fertilised - ET tomorrow!!

pps. glad your adoption meeting gave you new hope Crusoe x


----------



## radnorgirl

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh Debs!!!

Fantastic news honey

Big Fat Congratulations

That news has made my day

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Yippetydooodaaaaaahhhhhhoooooorrayayyyoittyyyweeehhheeeeyyhhheeeeyyyyyyydiddsdydumdoooossshhhhhoraaaaahhhhh !!!!!!

                                      

Bluebellxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

DEBS!!!!!!  I am absolutely delighed for you!!  Got your text whilst at work and my colleagues wondered what the hell was going on......I whoooped with delight!  Fantastic!  You have been so strong, so determined and so patient - so just deserve this so much, you really do.   Have a wonderful serene pregnancy hun. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 Pos Pen - that's good news hun and here's wishing you loads of luck for next week!   Not sure what to say re the job offer.....I don't suppose you could stale them could you?  Play for time.   Just my luck re the M&S orange knickers!  DP ended up buying a huge swatch of orange fabric at the market instead!    

Jules, thinking of you darling. xxxx

Carol & Pos Pen.....my pregnancy was due to 2 wonderful frosties!  Stay positive. xx

Crusoe - thinking of you and so pleased the adoption night went well.  You WILL be a Mummy hun - and probably very soon.  Believe.  xx

Good luck to Larkles for ET tomorrow!  6 embies, fantastic! x

Hi to all you ladies I haven't mentioned.....what a wonderful piece of news on our board.  There'll be more.....


----------



## aldo

Hi Ladies

Pen I will be at M&S 2morro

Helen - thanks for your story, fingers crossed for me & pen we are not far apart & will be together in the dreaded 2ww.

Debs - Over the moon for you - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care everyone

Carolx


----------



## Spaykay

Deb - congratulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaations

Crusoe - glad you're meeting went well and you're moving even closer to being called Mummy  

Hi everyone

Kay xxx


----------



## Tea63

We need to start a new thread more often !!!!! - congratulation RSMUM    
And welcome back Bonnie - good the hear you again  - sounds like you and DD should come over here for a couple of weeks ? 
I haven't been on a lot for a while - been very busy studying - assignments and mid-semester exams   - And I have joined the Aussie Egg Donor Board, so been posting there as well - and have a couple of weeks ago put an add up for a donor   - so instead of writing it all again I'm copying my post from AED from Wednesday to here - sorry - spend too much time as it is writing on the computer   :

Totally confused at the moment  
I decided that before we started with a donor I wanted to go through Sydney IVf's miscarriage clinic - just so we knew if there was something wrong with me - after about 2o transfers (fresh and fet's) and 4 early miscarriages - yes I'm a bit slow to get the hint  So when my period started last we started with blood tests - I'm day 12 today Wednesday. Think this is the first time they are doing it in Brisbane, but not a problem, they send me all the papers and made all our bookings - and we can do it all in Brisbane. 
On Monday I got THE call from Monash - they had a donor ready to start, so as soon I was on day 21 (next week!!!) we could start - did I want it ? - yes of course we did  - even we then had to miss out on the last test from the miscarriage clinic (enddometrial biopsy). 
Yesterday as part of the test I went to see Dr Carmody at the Wesley to have a 3D Sonohistogram and he found that I have a heart-shaped uterus!!! - he recommended that I have a talk to Kevin Forbes (dr at Monash) to see if we need to investigate this further. 
Been googling all night - this can be a reason for difficulties conceiving, early misscarriages, breech position, smaller babies and c-section. - and can affect kidneys as well. 
So this morning I had a talk to Lou (nurse at Monash) and we agreed on cancelling this donor (glad I can make another couple happy  ) because she got another one nearly ready, just need the counselling so we will get the next donor there is ready. And we are booked in to see Kevin on Tuesday. 
I cannot remember how bad he said it was but will see it on the report he sends to Monash and Sydney - was a bit confused about it all. But now really frustrated that we have been doing ivf for 4-5 years and no one ever told us that I had a heart-shaped uterus and it could be the problem !!!! - except for the dr in Poland in January when she scanned me just after she scanned our donor - I do now remember she said that there was something with my uterus, but didn's say it was a problem so I totally forgot about it until yesterday. 
Apperently you are born with it and it affects 2-3% of all women - some more than others. 
So the last 2 weeks have been full on with tests (personally) and tests at uni - and it doesn't sounds like it is going to be easier the next couple of weeks - but at least we know why. 
All the best to all of you - just needed to get this out  
- and we have been waiting for this call for a couple of years !!!!!! - the story of my life!!! 
Tea

That's it from here for today - should be working on my stat assignment  - a bit sad to spend my Saturday night in front of the computer  -will do another half an hour and then go and find some red wine  
Have a nice long week-end - it sounds like yours are long too - Monday is labour day here.
Love from Tea


----------



## three_stars

Debs,  Just sent you an IM before reading the thread.  So wanted to join the celebrations here as well and again say how positively elated I am to hear your fantastic news! What a great surprise!        
I just knew it was time for a new thread   

Crusoe- glad to hear you had a positive adoption meeting and that things start moving forward for you. 

Pen- I was thinking you may want to look for orange dye and start making your own orange knickers.  Could be a good business idea!!!  

Tea- I am sorry that you had to give up your donor- how disappointing.  But at same time maybe this discovery and investigations in your womb will lead to some answers.

I have had a miserably light AF- lightest I have ever had so that is very disappointing.  Not that it matters much right now with everything else going on.  My clinic said I may be able to have a donor share in June but she certainly would not give it to me if the lining is still bad. 

DP is here over the long weekend ( sleeping at a hotel) to see DD and hopefully fix the computer so I can continue working on his website for now.  I have calmed down a lot, especially as have more important things to think about such as DD's kidney problems.  She does need surgery but needs more investigations first.  
Will write more when in a few days.

Love,

Bonnie / b123


----------



## Bel

Debs,

Brilliant news!!! So pleased for you...as Crusoe said it just shows that we will all get there in the end!! 

So pleased for you,

Speak soon,

Bel,xx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks so much everyone for all your lovely wishes and congrats! I am totally in shock and really, really scared but it's just fantastic to get all your lovely messages - you lot are just amazing. what an incredible bunch of women.

Was talking to Bluebell yesterday and we were saying how truly amazing it is that everyone is always there for each other through all our ups and downs - it's a privilege to be part of such a fabulous group of women!

All the best to you all

Deb X


----------



## longbaygirl

Debs - fantastic news. So pleased for you. Will be raising my glass to you and bun (in the oven) tonight!

Joy


----------



## vindo

Joining in the congratulations Debs  well done!    

What a wonderful, wonderful surprise! 

Many all go well for you

Much love Vi xxx


----------



## Fidget

RSmum/Debs

thats just the best news hunni     

Let me know if you want me to put you in the top part of the list  

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Debs/RSMUM

Many many congratulations to you!!

I am absolutely delighted for you.  I wish it all goes well for you and this is the start of a fabulous time in your life with DH and DD.

So happy to hear this news, you've made my day!!

Luv and hugs

Purplechick 

P.S.  Hi to all the abroadies girls, hope your having  a fab weekend.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Quick update - as well as M&S, La Senza also have a variety of Orange knickers in stock - in fact everything from very sexy lacy thongs to lovely little shorts. Not trying to do there PR for them but thought I would share my finds as a lot of people have asked previously.

Seems like we are setting a trend out there, after months of not being able to find any they are now all around us. Hope thats a good omen for some more BFP's. I for one have stocked up!

Pen
xx


----------



## Newday

I think I missed this orange knicker thing
Whats that all about then?

Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Dawn

I think the orange knickers thing is AJ's fault!! I met up with her in Barcelona and she mentioned orange knickers being lucky a good fertility omen etc. I wanted to buy some (after all I need all the help I can get) I had trouble getting any and posted on here a while back if anyone knew of any shops that were selling them! Since then it seems to have caught on.  
I got a very nice pair in El Corte Ingles in BCN  by the way.

Love and luck everyone  
Crusoe


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone, 

Happy Sunday one and all...

RSMum- hope cloud nine is lovely and comfortable for you up there...     

Dawn- Off to M&S then?

Pen P- let me know if you find any non-thong non-short non-granny pant orange knickers on your travels! Can't be doing with any cheese wire- eww! And the shorts double the size of my **** in one fell swoop, dh reckons they look like granny pants on me and I have to agree... 

Crusoe- I love El Corte Ingles, you just gave me a happy flashback of a school trip when all the kids were in language lessons all morning and the staff got to explore Barcelona for 5 days without them- lovely! Hope you're doing ok, hun.  

Tea- sorry about your cancelled cycle but it sounds like you did the right thing to me. All the very best for your next build up and your exams.

Bonnie- hope this weekend's been kind to you and your ex is being nice. If not give him a   from me.

OMG, I have the most horrid hangover, my own fault for sharing vino at my best friend's hen night with my bridesmaid who drinks far too much. Why oh why did I share with her I christened my brother's loo this am in his new flat, talking to God's big white telephone, and have felt the roughest I've felt on alcohol for years and years. Never drink that much really.  Still, bf will hopefully only get married once and I'm never drinking that much again...   

Hugs to you all, any tips on hangover cures gratefully received. Reckon it must be bad if I still feel rough now.  

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello,

Just a speedy one to let you all know that the Abroadies meet has now been fixed for 9th June, with a nite out on the Sat 9th and a day out on maybe the Sat or the Sun depending on what people prefer. I will be around the whole weekend staying at a friend who lives near Giggles.

If you can come, then please go to the thread and let Heffalump know so she can add you to the list !

Link is:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89371.45

Em, maybe you can change the list now as it only needs to show the 9th !

Thanks and hope you can all come. 

We can all watch Giggles chatting to big white telephones.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

BB- No you can't, I'm never drinking EVER again.  (Need a vomit smiley, c'mon Tony! )

Come on everybody, please come for a get-together!!! Would be great to have a gossip and maybe one little glass of vino, just in moderation for me. (The hangover is entriely my own fault for sharing drinks with an alcoholic!)

I'm just about on solids again so off to le supermarché now for some grub. Am also now confirmed to go on the school exchange in a couple of weeks which means a WHOLE WEEK without FF. OMG, not sure I can manage it. "OK kids, you just amuse yourselves, I'll be in that internet café over there..."  Not sure my boss would be too impressed... 

Hugs to you all,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## fringegirl

I am fairly new to this website but found it to be the best and most helpful of any I trawled the web for.

I am 42 and had a miscarriage in Feb 2007 at 5 weeks. Myself and my partner have no chldren and met when I was 37. I have just been told by my private consultant that I am in a premature menopause and I am no longer ovulating. She did say I had a fairly good chance of having a baby with donor eggs - the waiting list in my area of the North East though is 6 years long!!! She mentioned that a lot of people are now heading to Spain for DE treatment. I'd never even heard anything about this so I decided to do some research on the internet - so glad I did.

Now I have an appointment at the IV in Alicante on 1st June 2007 and am really excited about it. I chose the one in Alicante because they have no waiting list. The Alicante clinic was also recommended to me by a lady from IVF World who is now pregnant through DE treatment.

I am getting married on July 28th 2007 so am trying to fit this all in around organising the wedding so it's total chaos but I don't want to wait!  Hopefully the DE treatment will work first time but if it doesn't I'm prepared to try a couple of more times if that's what it takes.

I'd love to join our board as it' nice even to hear of other people being successful and sharing in their excitement!


----------



## crusoe

Welcome to this board Fringegirl, you will get loads of advice and support here.

Look forward to getting to know you but I hope (in the nicest possible way) that your stay here is short.

Love and Luck
Crusoe
xxx

PS we are all packed for 4 fab days away in Jersey. The weather forecast looks lousy but I don't care - we are staying in a fab hotel with a spa and I will be with my lovely DH. Our first proper non IVF holiday on our own for 2.5 years !!!

I'll check in on you all soon
C
xx


----------



## janeup

Debs -  I have IMd you but want to say CONGRATULATIONS again!  Lots of love to everyone on the abroadies.  xxxxxx post more this week.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Fringegirl, welcome to the Abroadies!

I had DE treatment at IVI Alicante, found them excellent, very professional, fantastic modern clinic. Unfortunately, I got a BFN, but I know that this is a cruel numbers game and I was just unlucky. I am returning for my two frozen blasts in June. Good luck and please feel free to IM me if you have any questions/concerns.

Crusoe - have a great time in Jersey!

Giggly - a whole week without FF? Unthinkable! Get yourself down to an internet cafe my girl! 

AJ - I'm off to buy my orange Knick-knicks in M&S tomorrow!  

RSMUM - hope that you are still on  

Hello to everyone else, hope that you had a good bank holiday weekend,

Me? Doing OK, thanks for all your support, just starting to think about getting my meds ready and waiting for AF to start the Pill, then Decap then Progy. 

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe - have a wonderful, wonderful time hun - enjoy!!!!


----------



## Fidget

Jules Good luck sweetheart      

Hey Fringegirl, glad you found the lovely girls here  

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning ladies,

Just a quick post for me as I could use a little reassurance   

I had my scan yesterday in readiness for our FET on Friday and my lining was only at 6mm. Ruth is not happy with this and has upped my progynova to 8mg and I have to rescan on Wednesday.

Appart from logistics i.e. we have flights/hotels etc all ready booked, I cant bear the thought of us having to abandon this cycle after having to wait after our BFN. On the other hand of course we dont want to risk our frosties on what could be too thin a lining.

I had a lovely email from Giggly who mentioned that IM would go ahead with 6.5mm and my support clinic in Southampton have said it is fine but as things stand if I dont see an increase over the next day or so (went up to 8mg yesterday) we may have to cancel.

Can anyone share any stories of a lining really picking up with an increased dosage over 48 hours?

I am doing all I can to help, i.e. exercise, drinking lots of water, warm baths etc but if anyone else has any tips would really appreciate it.

Welcome Fringegirl to this lovely group, I hope you find the support and advice from all the ladies here as invaluable as I have. 

Crusoe thank you for you message and have a great time!

Debs hope you are enjoying your early weeks of pregnancy we are so delighted for you.

Bluebell sadly I think I am going to be away for the weekend of the abroadies meet but may change my plans last minute so will let you know.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love and hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Pen,

Just a quick one - I think you are in with a good chance - you have quite a few days before Friday - I've had linings pick up in that time - I'll dig out my notes and send you an IM later. I would suggest a glass of red wine of an evening ....brilliant for the blood flow and even better for the relaxation! 

best of luck for Wed's scan hun

Deb X


----------



## Tina K

Woweeee! Great news Debs - massive congrats on your BFP!
Love Tinaxx


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

hope you are all ok..I havent been able to get on the internet for a over a week now and its been driving me crazy!! Have also had awful flu and upset tum,,am slowly recovering now...

Debs/Rsmum..thanks so much for the text sweets..you made my day..Im so so so happy for you..you deserve this so very much..I cant wait to see you on the abroadies board  Look after yourself and enjoy sweetheart          

Hi to giggly, crusoe, casey, bonnie, fidget, bluebell, bel and anyone else I havent mentioned..big hugs to you all,

L xxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

debs - just wanted to say MEGA CONGRATULATIONS I am so pleased for you

Just surfacing now from the birth and looking after the girls but am hoping to post more frequently now that things seem to be settling down and I'm getting more organised. Haven't had chance to go over old posts but will try to get up to speed from now on

Jo xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies

Jo- the twins look so peaceful and lovely.  I sent you a long reply by PM. 

Pen-  I am having the same problem of late with linings thinness and have not really been able to do research on it much yet.  SO hoping also to hear some replies.  If red wine was the solution I would have nothing to worry about of late!  

Hola 69-  How you feeling these days?  Hope all is well in the pregnancy for you and often thinking of you.  

RSMUM-  still floating up in the clouds??
Giggly- any chance you are coming back over to France with those students?  Would love to meet up
Bluebell- Have put June 9th on the calendar if if any possibility I will come an join the group.  
Crusoe- have a lovely break with lovely DH!

Fringegirl- welcome!

Hello to everyone else.
DP has been over for a few days- first two nights in a hotel but DD was getting so upset to have him leave in the evening I let him sleep here the last two nights..  Also leaving today back to London was very hard on her- plus she fell very badly all the way down the stairs as we were seeing DP out to the car.  He was carrying some boxes and did not have a hold of her.  SO of course a fight ensued and I was really frigthened about seeing her fall so badly.  She seems to have just a lot of bruises and was really scared.  Also have had a bit of a reinstall of the computer but seems to not have fixed the problems entirely.  SO crossing fingers I can stay up and running.  
I do not accept DP back and he understands that, nor did he actually ask to come back... but oddly things were not so different then before.  I spent the 4 days barely leaving the apartment, trying to do a big clean out.  I Cooked and cleaned up; he was glued to the computer amd DD to the films!  Just great.... not!      Also followed French elections. 

I am ready for a day out in the sun and fresh air!!!
Hope everyone in UK had a good bank holiday weekend.

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello Pen

Can't really give you any advice on getting your lining thicker but as RSMUM says there are a good few days to go on the upped dosage. This was actually one of my questions to Ruth when we got our 'plan' (what if lining not thick enough) and she said that it was very rare that things would need to be cancelled, so I hope that gives you some encouragement, even if you have to have another scan once in Spain. Good luck, try the red wine for a bit of relaxation at least 

Bluebell, June 9th sounds tempting, but think I will have to give it a miss this time as I will be on my meds by then and am trying to stay as chilled as poss if I can. It would be great to meet you all and look forward to doing that another time. Hope you all have a great time!

Bonnie, sorry you had a difficult weekend, especially with your DD's fall down the stairs, hope she is feeling better.

Welcome to the board, Fringegirl, you'll get lots of advice, don't be afraid to ask questions however silly they may sound to you - it's a rollercoaster that we're all on and there's loads of useful info we can share.

Hello to all the other lovely abroadie ladies!
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Pen - I read some advice somewhere about eating lots of red things - steak, kidney beans and any other red stuff, also as Debs says - drinking red wine....

Good luck - hope the lining improves

Jo XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tina K

Hello
A quick tip for lining is to put your feet in a bowl of warm water in the evening for 20 mins (or just generally keep your feet warm) - this is really good for the uterus - chinese medicine philosophy or something!.
Love to all
Tinaxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thanks for all your tips ladies, scan at 3pm today so fingers crossed. Have been doing the red wine, eating raspberries, exercising, drinking lots of water and generally keeping active so am hoping for a good result.

Just enough time to get my feet in a bowl I think!

Will update you later - thanks again for all your support and suggestions

Pen
xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie to wish Pen all the best for the scan today.  You could take the bowl of water to the clinic !!


----------



## janeup

Pen - best of luck for today!!!  I meant to add to your list that acupuncture seems to be good for linings....but i am sure you know that!         

I had my 7 week scan today and saw a heartbeat.  Haven't been able to stop humming the tune "Heartbeat" all day.  DH and I just hugged and hugged each other. Feel so happy but there is still a long way to go.  Love to all the abroadies. Bit quick today as find staring at the computer a bit tricky due to sickness.


----------



## RSMUM

Janeup! FAN-BLOODY-TASTIC news!  

And good news from me too - my bloods came back 1,784! So pretty pleased with that!

D


----------



## PurpleChick

Excellent news RSMUM - that sounds like maybe more than 1?

Purplechick


----------



## radnorgirl

Sending you postive thoughts and thinking about you in your scan today Pen.

Debs - what day were your bloods taken hun? Those are high numbers!!!

Helen
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Yip Yip Yipeeeee all your kind words and top tips have got me to 7.2mm today (up from 6 on Monday) so Ruth is much happier and we are aiming for defrost Friday transfer Saturday. Deep joy I get to start on lovely cyclogest tonight   yuck!

We are flying out tomorrow and am not taking my pc this time but will try to keep you up to date. I will of course be taking my massive collection of orange pants, brazil nuts and lots of things to make me chuckle.

Helen - thanks for your positive thoughts - definately did the trick

Debs - fantastic numbers, twinies?

Janeup - what a fantastic moment that must have been, I am so thrilled for you, here's wishing you continued good progress and a fabulous pregnancy

Blue-Bell - managed to extract my feet from the bowl (couldnt drive with my feet in it  ) but maybe that helped last minute!

Tina and all the rest of you lovely ladies, thank you, thank you, thank you. I dont know what I would do without you!

Spain here we come...........ye........ha! Please let this one be our time!

Pen
xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

debs - what fab news hun xxx

Bonnie..thanks, am doing great had my  l;ast scan and all is fine and well...get back ache quite a lot now and heartburn..but am glad of them as never imagined this would be something id get   Hope youre ok as sounds like you have had a worrying time..hope your DD is ok? big hugs and think of you often too xxx


Pen good luck for your scan and jane up congrats on yours...

Love to you all,

L xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Just popped in to say best of luck to Pen for your trip tomorrow, am so glad your surgical attachment to the warm bowl of water did the trick! Here's hoping it's a smooth trip and a positive outcome.     Will be thinking of you. xxx

Janeup- brilliant news on your scan, can't believe it's come round so fast. Excellent news.  

RSMUM- That's a brilliant number, have to say I'm wondering if you have more than one on board... Anyway, you're well and truly up the duff, you lovely lady.                Hugs and more hugs from me!

Bonnie- Hope you're doing ok and your DD is feeling ok as well. What a worry for you. I'm in France for the week of the 19th May onwards, leaving DH to feed himself entirely on frozen pies, reconstituted chicken genitals and potato croquettes. He's really looking forward to it!   Anyway, I'll be in Normandy for the week but we're in Paris one day for a day trip and Parc Astérix for another if that's anywhere near you. Only thing is I know the Paris day is pretty manic with all the sights we jam in for the kids. There has to be a certain number of adults per head of kids so I'm not able to sneak away. I don't go up the Eiffel Tower though as I'm scared of heights so maybe if I let you know a date and time you could come for a rendez-vous with your flask of hot choccy/bottle of evian for an hour's gossip? I'm sure you have work to do though, not to mention DD to look after!  Maybe DD would like a day out at Astérix and then I could have a proper gossip as the kids leave us for up to 3 hrs and then we just meet up from time to time. Apparently we're going kayaking which I'm looking forward to, not in Paris though! Anyway, I'll let you know my itinerary in case there's any room for a quick goss. Was rather hoping we'd meet in Athens rather than Paris but Paris would do!

Hola69- glad to hear you have such strong pg symptoms, it must be annoying but reassuring at the same time. Hugs to you and bumpie.

Bluebell- any takers for the meet? Sending you a special snog (non carnal don't worry) but don't get excited cos I'm a crap kisser. On second thoughts have a hug instead like all the others!

AJ- how's that beanie?

Radnorgirl- thinking of you as well, chick. Any more earth-moving moments?  

Dawn- hope you're doing ok, not long to go now, hun...

Earthe Kitt- looking forward to you posting a bit more, lovely to hear from you but if you're busy with the babes don't worry! Hope you're doing well.  

Bel & Crusoe - hugs to you too, hoping you're well. Hope the weekend away was lush, Crusoe. Sounded it!

MrsM- hope you're getting lots of hugs and also getting ready for your tx, not long for you really either. 

Hi to Mrs Bunny, Purplechick, Tina K, Fringegirl, Fidget, Heffalump, HEM (great news, hun- enjoy!) and everyone else I haven't mentioned. 

Right, I'm off to the pool for a swim to work off my lardy fajitas we had for tea- v.tasty but I have a frock to zip up on Sat night and it's the black tie event we weren't invited to so I want to knock em dead! Thing is the weather's been so horrible all I've wanted to eat is stodge so think the swim's a good idea.  It transpires it was DH of insensitive friend who was rallying the troops (and not us) for the event, not our closer friends, but even so they never mentioned it and went all quiet when we did so it still stinks. Not sure if any of you followed that (!) but I'm going to go out, have a great time and behave myself. No alcohol just in case I say something I shouldn't and best behaviour all round.   Oh God, getting nervous now... 

Hugs to everyone,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Midgey

Pen
Just a quick note to wish you a safe journey to Spain and may all your dreams come true!

Midgeyx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - you will be the Belle of the Ball, I'm sure of it! Good idea to lay off the vino, personally I would want to slap them round the face with a dead fish!  

Pen - the very best of luck to you hun, hope that Spain is sunnier than the UK at the moment.

Can I ask some advice?

I have contacted IVI and they have told me that I need to take Yasmin (anti-baby pill) I love the way they call it that! Also decap for my FET, then Progynova. This is the same protocol as I used for straight donor egg cycle, anyone else have any experience of DE FET?

If I could avoid the Decap, that would be a saving of around £180 which would pay for a scan and a half.  Would also save me from a large needle in the backside....  

Bonnie - thinking of you and your DD. Hugs to you both.

AJ - hope that the icky boo bands are doing the trick for the sickness! 

Well Giggly has done such a fab long post (I think she has been having lessons from AJ )   that I am just going to be very lazy and say DITTO!

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## aldo

Hi Everyone

Pen - pleased everything has turned out OK, have a nice trip & the best of luck   



Midgey - good luck & fingers crossed for 2moro   

Carolx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Midgey - just read your signature and see that you are testing today - wishing you the very best of luck!    










Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Midgey - best of luck


----------



## radnorgirl

Pen

Great news honey. I just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your trip to Ceram. Sending you lucky bubbles and baby dust            

Helen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie to wish Midgey all the best for testing, and Pen a wonderful and successful trip to Spain.

      

Love Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Pen - have a wonderful time in Spain - sticky, sticky thoughts to you


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you everyone, just logging off now to head for the airport!

Feeling your sticky vibes and best wishes - will keep you posted.

Midgey, hope today brings a wonderful result for you - GOOD LUCK!

Pen
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck to Midgey for testing tomorrow!!!!  xx

Debs - those numbers are high.....twinnies?!!  

Pos Pen -   all the very best hun, go girl, go!  xxx

Ms Minerva......I had several FET DE and the IM just let me have my usual period (they always arrive on time anyway) and no Decap injection.  I think different clinics do it in different ways!       Thinking of you hun. xxxx

Janeup.....it's an amazing thing, seeing your beanie in a scan isn't it!!  It's what I wish for everyone on this board.  xxx

Crusoe my old mate.....hope you are having a fab holiday.  xxxx

Bluebell   xxxxx

Nikki.....thanks for you lovely IMs darling.  I've been feeling so awful again that I haven't had the energy to do ANYTHING but sleep!  Will get around to you very shortly (having a burst of non-sickness right now!) Good luck with the move. xxxxxx

Bel - how are you petal?  Thinking of you.  xxx

Dawn - hope you're well.  xxx

Safarigirl - thinking of you and your bundle of joy right now. Enjoy! xxx

Giggles - knock 'em dead girl!  xxxx

Those "amazing" wristbands I bought for morning sickness (that lasts all day!) now don't seem to be working.  I am so happy though that I couldn't care less!


----------



## ElleJay

Cor, I push off for a week and RSMum gets pregnant, Pen's off for treatment, Midgey is testing and Safarigirl has her bushbaby - obviously I should go away more often!

RSMum - huge congrats on the BFP, I am so happy for you
Pen - tonnes of good luck for your trip 
Midgey - loads of positive vibes for your test
Safarigirl - what can I say? Good taste for having a red head, I am so happy she has arrived safely and am sure she is beautiful!
Bonnie - will e-mail you, but hope DD is recovering from her nasty fall, 
Giggly - nasty bugs still available for onward transmission to the moo cow, sod her, hope you have a great evening at the 'do' anyway,
AJ - I hope you are not feeling too ill with your all day vomming,
Janeup - how fantastic that you got to see your little ones heartbeat on the scan.

And lots of love to anyone else I haven't mentioned by name.

The Embryologist's daughter's (no clue where the apostrophes go!) Greek wedding last Saturday was amazing - just 1500 close friends and us...... We were invited to the house, and then our car was decorated with ribbons and we had to join in a convoy behind the wedding car to the church, honking our horns all the way.  Over an hour in the church for the ceremony, then a long receiving line and on to the reception. When the bride and groom entered, the roof of the building slid back and there was a fireworks display going off overhead - they now use fireworks instead of firing guns apparently!  We were lightweights and sloped off just gone midnight as my sinus infection is proving very difficult to get shot of, but they hadn't even got on to the main course of the meal (and we had already eaten about 4 courses!).  All in all, very memorable, and I was chuffed to have been invited.  Now I can plan the next course of treatment out there.....

Off to start a week's worth of washing now...........

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Midgey

Hi All
I seem to be posting everywhere so you may have picked up my good news!

I tested this evening and its a   for me!

What actually  happened, was my Dr's secretary rang to say they had a call from the lab wondering why I needed exact hcg levels when I was pregnant!!  And that's how I found out.  Decided to do the hpt just to be sure!

Feel very lucky - thanks for all your support.

Hope my good fortune continues to spread.  Penelope, as a fellow Ceram-er, hope my news has filled you with    vibes - good luck !

Lesley - now that's what I call a wedding!  Sounds amazing.

A quick 'hi' to everyone, and thank you for thinking about me today.  It's very nerve wrecking and still early days but we've never got this far before.


Midgey
x


----------



## RSMUM

Fantastic Midgey and what a GREAT way to find out - funny how things happen eh?! I did 4 HPT's before my second beta!

Wonderful news!   

CONGRATS!

Deb X


----------



## Midgey

Thanks everyone.  Just wondered for those who had de, how many weeks did you continue with the pessaries?

Midgey


----------



## Misty C

Hi Midgey

I'm a ex-abroadie/lurker and just wanted to congratulate you on your BFP!  Enjoy every minute...

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Midgey - I was taking the pessaries until week 12. At first I took them vigunally but after I had a bleed I started using the back door.

Debs - I agree with AJ - those high HCG numbers sounds like twins to me

AJ - Sorry to hear that you are feeling so rotten. I promise you it does get better. I started feeling better at around week 12 or 13.

Misty - lovely to hear from you - I hope you are well.

Lesleyj - that sounds like a great wedding

Helen
xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Now back on line at last and have been trying to catch up with everyone. Great news in the past week...BFP's for Rsmum and Midgey and Safarigirls baby girl...fantastic!!

Rsmum - Over the moon for you as you know.xx

AJ - So glad all is well with you and beanie, can't believe you are 10 weeks already...only 6 and a half months to go!! Sorry you are feeling 'ickie, hope this passes soon for you.

Bluebelle - How are you hun? Thanks for the texts, you are fab!!xx

Hola - lovely to hear from you. Glad all is well with you too. Loved your scan piccie...so you know it's a baby girlie you are carrying there??! Wonderful...so pleased everything is going well. xx

Lesley - Sounds like you've had a great time...hope you are all okay?

Misty - Good to hear from you. Looks like all is going well for you too, judging by your ticker!!x

Crusoe - Hope you had a fab weekend and DH had a wonderful birthday. Not long till you go now is it?x

Jane up - Great news about the scan. Wonderful to see the heartbeat!! x

Pen - Good luck for your tx. Bet Spain is better weather than here at the moment!x

GG - Hope all goes well at your party. I think you are good refraining from alcohol, I think if I was in your position I would need alcohol to get me through the night!! Remember that if any of them upset you, come and tell me and I will set my cocker spaniel on them(as you can see from the picture, he is soooo mean!!). But seriously, remember that you don't have to take any crap and I hope they appreciate the effort you are making to be there. I'm sure you will be the 'belle' of the ball!xx

Dawn - See it's not long till you go to Czech now. Wishing you loads of luck,xx

Bonnie - So sorry to read what you have had to put up with lately..wow you really are a strong and determined woman. You amaze me with your support of others when you have had your life turned upside down. I hope someone gives you a break real soon!! x

Well better go, but just wanted to let you all know that I think of you and watch your posts even though I don't post that often myself anymore. I'm sure we will all get there in the end, it's just a matter of time..

love and luck,
Bel,x


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello all

Congratulations again Midgey, bet you still can't believe it!

Bel, nice to see your post, how are you doing?

GG, good luck at the party tomorrow. Like Bel, think I'd need some alcohol to get me through it, but I'm sure you'll be fine. xxx

RSMUM - your reading sounds high to me and I know nothing!

Lesleyj, the wedding sounds absolutely fantastic, they don't do things by halves over there. Bet you're looking forward to going out for some more tx, you must feel quite at home there now.

Janeup, great that you saw the baby's heartbeat, hasn't it flown by since you found out the good news!  

AJ, sorry about your anti-sickness bands, maybe you're immune to them now! Tried anything else to make you feel better?

I'm feeling pretty relaxed today as I went for a reflexology session last night for the first time. She specialises in women's issues, but don't think she'd come across someone having DE tx before! But she did say that she'd treated women having IVF, and increased the number of eggs produced and also people with endo and pcos. Anyway, she correctly diagnosed my headache that I'd had all day yesterday and made it go away, and also mentioned a couple of other areas of the body where there was congestion, related to some aches and pains I've been getting. She said there was some congestion in my uterus, but that's not surprising as my cycles aren't regular! I'm sure I feel less bloated today (the pill is making my body feel like it's pregnant I think - cravings and sore boobs and putting on weight!). I came away feeling very relaxed and am going to go every week in the six weeks before we go to Ceram. Has anyone else had reflexology in the lead up to DE tx?

Hope everyone is ok, hello to Radnorgirl, Blubell, Jules, Hola, Dawn, Bonnie, MistyC, aldo, fringegirl, Safarigirl if you're not too busy(!), Fidget, Heffalump, Tea and anyone I've missed.

xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hey all - how are you doing? I need to write a long post to you all, there's so much going on but..would you all mind if I rant a bit?   Hope not! 

As you know, DH is living in HK and has come back for a week -which is LOVELY BUT he has only been back since last night and already he's driving me nuts ( should I be worried?! It's been six weeks sicne we saw each other!! ..must mention we have been together over 25 yrs ! eek! !! So all this is NOT a surprise!

DD was soo excited at him coming back that she woke up at 4 this morning, WAY before him and HE has jetlag! So of course, I was in her bed, trying in vain to get her back to sleep - finally he wakes up and " takes over " so I can sleep - ha! - I've had four hours of 
" Where are my keys? Where are my boots? Where's her jacket? " Loud conversations shouted from room to room and if I hear that computer beep one more time   ( why not just turn the sound down like I do!?!...anyway, finally they are out but of course now I'm wide awake!! Sigh! Sometime I really DO think they are from a different planet!   

Sorry for ranting about my domestic trivia girls, but I knew you'd understand - haah!   

I'm off now with a (de-caf ) cuppa and a book.. ..bliss  

Will post again when I'm less " Mrs. Grumpy "!

Hope you're all gong to have a fab weekend.

Thanks for listening - haha!

Still counting every minute until the scan.......and scared..  

Rsmum XXX


----------



## Grumpygirl

Debs,
Just wanted to sympathise with DHs that drive you nuts- mine's lovely BUT I so wish he could...
1) not take his socks off the minute he gets home and leave them on the lounge floor for me to pick up
2) not complain he has no socks even though I've washed, dried them and sorted them out for him
3) not get all his tools out and leave them there for days
4) not complain when I'm clumsy and trip over said tools, get scabs on my feet and cry- and the tools shouldn't be there in the first place!
5) shave more regularly when not at work
6) clean up after himself!!

Plus, sweetheart- you're very hormonal now that you're preggers   so the little things will be winding you up more. I'm sure it's just the hormones but I'm not hormonal at the moment and my DH drives me cuckoo at times! 

Hope you manage to buy some ear plugs or at least catch up on some sleep...

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Giggles - And I thought it was just my DH that did not shave on his days off! The rest of the scenario sounds pretty familiar.

I have really become more of a nag since getting pg. DH nags me that I should not be doing things but I have to nag him to do them! How many times does he tell me "I haven't had chance yet love..."

Debs - feel free to rant - that is why we are here to listen. When is your scan honey?

Mrs Bunny - the reflexology sounds really good.

Me - I have just got rid of the inlaws who were down for a couple of days. They are lovely but they were driving me crazy and it is always nice to get the house back to yourself.

Off to water the greenhouse now

love
Helen
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,

Hope you're enjoying the lovely wet Sunday...

Bel- lovely to see you posting, I owe you an IM. Hugs xxx

Helen- enjoy the peace and quiet!

Lesleyj - your posts make me laugh - "just us and another 1500 close friends!" DH and i were smiling at that one.   
It must be lovely for you to feel so at home with the clinic when you go for tx. 

Misty- how are you, hun? Lovely to see you posting too, I also owe you an IM. Bad girl.   Me, not you!

OK, no more personals as need to wake DH up from his hangover...

Thought I'd just let you know we survived the party last night without any aggro / fisticuffs / bad behaviour / alcohol.   I felt bloody awkward at times but rose above it all serenely (moi!  ) in my posh frock and stuck pretty much to talking to friends that I knew hadn't excluded us. Was polite and friendly to the others and tried to make conversation about 3 times with the insensitive friend but I reckon I did such a good job at New Year saying what wasn't appropriate to say to us (i.e. complaining constantly about pg/baby/birth) that she didn't have any topics of conversation left and barely had anything to say. Either that or I'm getting the cold shoulder which is fine with me. I actually felt a bit sorry for her cos she obviously felt very awkward, but then so did I and I'm afraid I didn't feel I'd done anything wrong and hadn't tried to exclude anyone from going to this party either. It was good to go to see some old friends and have a bit of a boogie and the music was good. Overall it was important for me to go and prove to those excluding us they don't need to but also I do wonder why on earth we bother since I can't really be bothered with people once they've let us down. I guess to make it easier for those around us to still have their social circle, but DH and I were discussing it and we're both really disappointed in some of them. Oh well, maybe one day when something doesn't go their way they'll understand.  We had a good boogie and the ordeal is over now.

Thanks to you all for your support, it did help to know you lot were behind me. I didn't talk about it to the friends who were going with us who'd done nothing wrong as I didn't want to make them feel awkward or take sides so it was good to have downloaded here. You lot are lovely.  

Better go, DH will need some TLC this am...

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## janeup

Good morning everyone!  
What a rainy day. Actually I am quite pleased for the trees and plants there were looking a little parched lately.
GG - are we married to the same man?  He never puts his tools back, he leaves his socks everywhere, he dry shaves in the bedroom leaving bits of hair on the side table under the mirror, he finds it hard to unload the dishwasher, he. he....but for some reason I adore him and this year is the 10th anniversary of when we met at a music festival in the bygone days of 1997.  He also is lying in bed with a hangover as he was out till 3 boozing with friends...might go up and switch the Archers on very loudly. Maybe not. 
Your party sounded like it answered a few questions about the nature of friendship.  I hope you are okay today. Best of luck with waking up hubby.
Radnor girl - bet you love having your house to youself again!  I love our in laws but there are a few too many conversations about the joys of SatNAV with FIL for my liking.  
We had a bit of a scare on Friday - I got to work to find spotting in my knickers. Couldn't;t have been a worse day as had to prepare and collate a massive presentation to go out.  My consultant said to go home and rest up.  So I had to tell my boss who was lovely and said "your health is the most important thing. We will find other people to do your work today" and he did and I rested up.  I was so worried that the spotting had been the pregnancy..but it wasn't and am pretty sure all is okay as I feel physically crap which is a good sign.  Retched my guts up during the final moments of the Eurovision Song Contest but not sure whether that was my hormones or the winning song..
Also my mum told me last night that my darling step dad only has three months left to live. He has dementia and lung cancer. The Macmillan nurses have started to come round which, I suppose is a sign of bad things.  But in a sense its a relief to us all. He brought me up from the age of 6 months and I will really really miss him.  He's dementia has taken on some funny turns though and my mum says he wants a pet duck in his bedroom.  
Love to everyone this morning.


----------



## MrsBunny

Jane, I'm really sorry to hear about your step dad. I remember hearing before about his dementia and illness. It can't be easy for you or your Mum, but at least it sounds as if he is getting cared for very well at home so his last days are as comfortable as possible. Sending you a big hug 

My DH has just got his bike out of the shed after years of not using it. He's got an old Alfa Romeo sporty car which he has a real love hate relationship with (so do I). It's a great looking little thing, but has a tendency to go wrong and when it does costs a LOT of money to put right! Apparently Alfas are well known for their unreliability. I think he got it a couple of years ago as a 'last fling' at being young free and single (well, not married then and pre possible babies!). Anyway, last night we went to a 60th party and he drove. On the way back the Alfa was over-revving, so we'd be at junctions and the car would be going vroom vroom without him doing anything. I was in hysterics - I'd had a good few glasses of wine - but he was getting more and more annoyed!! Hence getting the bike out this morning. I think he's scared of driving the car today. 
As far as shaving goes, he used to shave intermittently but since New Year has shaved every day! Think it's because I told him that when his hair needs cutting he looks terrible with stubble! And he's very good at emptying the dishwasher. So I'm lucky really.  

GG, so glad last night was ok for you, sounds like you can hold your head up high.  

Deb, hope things have been more relaxing for you as the weekend's gone on and that you enjoy your time with DH. I think it's always difficult when you don't see each other for ages and obviously there must be communication problems at times. You look forward to seeing them and then probably because you both feel a bit tense with the unfamiliar situation of being with each other, it takes a few days for things to settle down. I used to find this (on a much smaller scale) when DH and I were living in separate places before we were married. It was either not seeing each other for a few days or being with each other 24/7 for a few days. Difficult. 

Must go now. love to all xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Midgey - congratulations on your BFP!   Great news!

Janeup - sorry to hear about the bleeding, it must be very worrying and I am sure that knowing that it is very common in early pregnancy doesn't really help. How lovely that you have such an understanding boss.

Very sorry to hear about your step dad, having recently lost my own dad, I now just how special our dad's are to us and how hard it is when they leave us. I also know how important it is to spend time with someone during their last days, but it is hard to do. Sending you big hugs  

On a lighter note, I had to smile at your reference to your DH "leaving his tools out" but then I have a dirty mind.... 

Giggly - sounds like you enjoyed the party, good for you girl! You showed 'em! Really pleased for you that you held you head up high.

I think that we must all have the same husband, especially when it comes to socks! What the "French Connection UK" do they do with them all? My DH is forever asking me where his clean socks are and it drives me mad 

LesleyJ - love the story of the Greek wedding, how fab!

Debs - hope that things settle down for you and DH, thinking of you. How long until your scan?

Well the rain has stopped and the sun is shining so I really should go out in the garden and plant out my wallflowers.

My Dad loved gardening and I am going to grow all his favourite flowers this year, and fill the garden with flowers as a sort of living memorial to him. I'm sure that he would approve.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Wow Midgey fantastic news, massive congratulations to you   and thanks for those positive Ceram girl vibes!

Will catch up with all the other posts shortly and do some personals but for now just wanted to let you know where we are.

We had three frosties left as some of you may know, only 1 survived the thaw   but one is all we need hey   so this little one was transferred on Friday and is now hopefully embedding himself nicely. The embie was a four cell when frozen and we actually saw it dividing into a six cell immediately before transfer which was amazing.

Has accupuncture immediately before and after and have been in orange pants since Friday (not the same ones obviously  ) so desperately hoping this is our turn.

Have to go just now but back later.

Pen
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Sorry to hear about your frosties Pen but how FANTASTIC to see that little one divide in front of your eyes! A VERY good sign!

Hope the 2ww flies for you!   

Deb X


----------



## radnorgirl

Pen - I am sorry to hear that 2 of your frosties did not make it but it only takes one   . And seeing that one divide has to be a good sign. I have upped your bubbles onto lucky 7s for the 2ww.        .

love
Helen
x


----------



## Midgey

Hi Pen
Delighted that you've a little bean on board!  Now take care of yourself and no stressing!  Loads of water and rest.  Good luck  - will be following all your symptoms!!!

Midgey
x


----------



## RSMUM

Hi girls - how are you all doing?

Mrs Bunny - thanks for the lovely understanding message.. I think you must be right. And there's so many things going on right now and I'm trying SOO hard not to get stressed about everything yet not get too excited in case it all goes wrong, yet...

Janeup - so sorry to read your post hun - how are you doing today? I was so so sorry to read about your stepdad - can;t find the right words - everyone else has said it so much better - so juts sending you a HUG hug and hope things have calmed down with the spotting etc.

I REALLY need to do a LOAD of IM's - BIG apologies to everyone who has written and sorry to everyone here that I've not been very good at doing personals.

As for me - went to see the Gp - was dead excited thinking she was going to book me in for an early scan, give me loads of info etc.. I dunno - until my private scan perhaps I was looking for another affirmation that this IS real. Anyway, she was so laid back you wouldn't believe! Didn't even want to see my bruises from the injections, take my blood pressure etc.. She is dead against having too many scans so said she'd get me in for one around mid JUNE IF I don't have a private one before then!   I just said I'd speak to the clinic and get back to her. She has been FANTASTICALLY supportive to me throughout but I was so taken aback by how cool she was that I didn't even think to thank her for EVERYTHING - feel a bit deflated this evening.

Sorry for the " me " post (again! )..but there you go...

better go

Lots of love to you all and a HUGE thanks for all the support..

D X


----------



## Penelope Positive

Ooo very quiet again the last few days. Hope everyone is well.

RSMUM - hope your feeling a bit better today, it must be so hard finding a balance between immense excitement and fear of anything going wrong. I hope you are just looking after yourself and trying not to worry too much. Its early days of course but try not to stress (easy said I know) just take care.

Midgey - was lovely to see you and Radnor Girl (and Heffa) in the chat room last night. Have you got use to your BFP yet, it must be so exciting for you, enjoy being on  

RG - thanks again for all those lovely bubbles.

Jules - think the idea of planting your garden with your dads favourites is a beautiful thing to do. I am sure he is watching over you and making sure you keep on top of the weeds. Enjoy your time in the garden its a great opportunity to think of him and tend to something that means so much to you.

I'm doing ok, DH is taking excellent care of me again which is lovely and I am balancing trying to do a little light housework with taking things easy. The wait isnt getting to me too much this time but its early days, I'm sure by the weekend I will be going nuts!  Thanks for all your lovely messages and PM's its just lovely having all you watching my progress and sending me your kind wishes. Hope this time around will be our turn and they wont go to waste.

Oh just a side note - Safari Girl, if your watching in and I am sure you have much better things to do, hope you and the little one are doing great. Your last post made me blubb like you wouldnt believe, bless you for thinking of us all.

Pen
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks so much Pen - you are right - I just daren't let myself get too excited and, apart from the need to eat lots of treats   I have no symptoms at all..so very worrying..but.

I am thinking of you during the 2ww - it's the second week that is def. the worst! So nice that your DH is taking excellent care...sending you lots of sticky vibes and  

yes, it is quiet these days on here isn't it?

 to you all and thanks once again for all your AMAZING support  

Rsmum X


----------



## Midgey

Hi Pen
Yeah, it was a bit crazy in the chat room last night.  It was my virgin voyage in the chat rooms and I was going mad trying to figure out who everyone was.  Glad you're not stressing, that's the right approach.  Today ie 4wks+5 in pregnant chat and like you Rsmum, my symptoms seem to be disappearing!  What's that about?  Ah well, we could drive ourselves mad.

Had 2 hunky gardeners here today for a couple of hours - unfortunately just planting shrubs - nothing untoward     but it did me good to see a bit of eye candy!

Midgey


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good to chat to Pen, Heffalump, and Helen in chat last night, and Midgey who is no longer a chat virgin!  

RSMUM - I don't think that doctors "get it" sometimes, they don't realise just how precious IVF babies are, it is not like they were conceived after one quick [email protected] behind the bike sheds!

Big   to everyone, sorry feeling a bit tired tonight, so no more personals.


Jules
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Hi Ladies,

Sorry gone AWOL, but just had to have a bit of time away.  Whilst i was absent, we have had a tx in Invimed where we got 6 eggs from a young donor, 5 fertilised, 4 went on to divide and we had 2 (Grade 1 5 cell) put back and 2 put in the freezer, unfortunately we got a BFN yesterday am, but we are now arranging to go for the frosties in the next cycle.

We have decided that this is our last chance as I found the 2ww extremely difficult this time and don't think i can cope with anymore goes.  So i am going to do everything in my power to have a successful tx, i have decided to do some acupuncture, I live in surrey area (walton on thames) so if anyone can recomend a good acupuncturist i would be most grateful, also has anyone had acupuncture in Poland?

Hope all of you are ok.

Sx


----------



## janeup

Schmoo - I am so sorry to hear about your BFN.  This is so unfair. Youmust be gutted after everything.  Here's to the next tx.  The 2ww is possibly the worst bit of anxiety anyone has to go through and I completely understand your reluctance in trying again and again.  Acupuncture is really fantastic and I truly believe it helped me get my BFP.  Lots of Love to you during this difficult time. xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Schmoo - So, so sorry hun - what sad news. I know what you mean - I think the 2ww is the ABSOLUTE hardest bit of the whole p[rocess..it is HELL! 

Thinking of you and sending you a huge cyber hug. 

Deb X


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Schmoo so very very sad for you. I totally agree with you on the 2ww, its so tough building all your hopes up only to have them shattered again.

Sending you a massive hug  

Take very good care of yourself and give yourself some time to grieve for your loss before heading for your frosties.

I had accupuncture immediately before and after our recent FET after hearing so many others speak highly of it. 

Sending you lots of love honey.

Pen
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I'm having a hard time keeping up with you all these days

Schmoo - I am so sorry to read your news that this cycle was unsuccessful. It is good news that you have two lovely frosties and that you are going back for them very soon. I am a firm believer in getting right back on the horse so to speak and getting on with things. I too have found the 2ww's increasingly hard, the stakes just seem to get higher each time and I too have that feeling of "how much more can I cope with" I do find, however that that feeling does fade a bit a few weeks after a BFN and I am able to look at things with renewed positivity and determination. I hope you start to feel that too. I think accupunture might be a good idea - I think it is the only thing I haven't tried so I'll be interested in how you get on. Sending you a hug    


PenelopePositive - I am so relieved that your worst fears weren't realised and that you didn't lose all your embies. I am sorry that 2 didn't make it but it is great news that you have 1 safely on board. As others have said the fact that you saw this one divide is great news and I should be very encouraged by that, I have never had that happen to me. Remember it only takes one embie for your dreams to come true and your prayers to be answered.        

Radnorgirl - you asked me on the Safarigirl thread fo my thoughts on the sex of your baby - given my record of being 100% wrong! I have been thinking about this for a few days and to be honest you are a tough case, I kept swinging one way and then the other, but I have decided.....  Crusoe predicts that your baby is definately, definately  a little girl!!!  There now you can be confident that you are having a boy and go out and buy all things blue!!!           

Midgey - just seen your news!!! Many, many congratulations!!!     

We have just got a date for our FET - 28th May Hurrah. We have just 2 frosties so I am praying they thaw ok. This will be our final attempt on IM's refund programme before we are entitled to be repaid 70% of our money so we are desperately hoping it works. We really don't want to cope with the feelings of being total failures if we have to be repaid but if it does happen we have decided on 1 more fresh go and then we will call it a day and move on to adoption where we will have more certainty about becoming parents. I feel as if I have been here so long and just about everyone else has moved on and I just hope I do too soon.

Please keep everything crossed for us on the 28th girls.     

Love and luck everyone  
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Thanks guys for your wonderful words, you always know how to cheer me up!

Crusoe - I wish you tons of luck for your next tx, hope they defrost ok, I will keep everything crossed for you.

Pen - hope the 2ww isn't too stressful on you. Sending you lots of babydust   

Janeup - hope you are ok?

Love to you all

Schmoo x


----------



## Newday

Oh Crusoe

good news we will be cycle buddies then we fly out to reprofit on 27th so ET will sometime that week

Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

Schmoo - so very sorry to hear about your bfn - that 2WW is a special type of torture reserved for the very brave....  sending you very big hugs, and so glad you are going again.  i can highly recommend acupunture.  I dont have a name for you, but do find someone who Knows about fertility issues, ivf etc and not just a general acupuncture practiioner.  You can always ask your clinic if they have anyone on their books as well.  

Oops gotta go, more personals later ..... i'm still here - reading and following, posting again soon!!!!


----------



## ElleJay

Hi everyone, sorry so quiet, but sinus infection has had me feeling very yukky and haven't been doing much - husband being a bit territorial with the laptop too......

Schmoo - just wanted to say sorry to read about your bfn, it's crushing and I know what you mean about the 'can't take this anymore' blues, but I agree with Crusoe as I too find this changes after a few weeks - though it doesn't mean the next 2ww is ever any easier.  Well done for planning to head off again soon, and good luck with your frosties.

Crusoe - you will be having your embies transferred on a really good date - my husband's and my brother's birthday (no, I am not married to my brother, but theoretically could be as they were both born in the same hospital in London on the same day and in the same year.....!!).  Hope it all goes well and this go turns out to be 'the one'. 

Pen - How fantastic that you got to see your embie dividing just before it went back, this has to be taken as a good sign and I hope there is a BFP for you on testing day.

Bonnie - hope you are OK and getting my e-mails?  Big hug to you and dd (big kick in the nuts for dp, forgot to do that previously).

Jules - Big hug and thinking of you

Dawn - Good luck with your next treatment

Giggly - Glad to see that you survived the 'do' - the trouble maker can still be taken care of if you like.......

Midgey - A BFP for you, how fantastic, enjoy the next 8 months!

Safarigirl - Looking forward to seeing pictures of Frida, congrats again!

Lots of love to anyone I haven't mentioned by name,

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Schmoo - very sorry to read of your BFN. The 2ww really is a terrible torture that only people with fertility problems experience. Big hugs to you 

Hope that we both have better luck with our frosties!









Lesleyj - sorry you have been feeling so unwell, do hope that you are feeling better soon. Good to hear from you.

Crusoe - not long until your FET! Wishing you the very best of luck. Mine seems a long way off and a long protocol....waiting for AF this week, then BCP, then Decap injection, then another bleed (yawn!) then onto the Progy...

Pen - hope that you are doing OK in the 2ww. Sending you   

Dawn - good luck to you for your next treatment.

Safarigirl - great to see you posting, can't wait to see the photos!!

AJ - hope that you are coping ok with the sickness, but all it such a good cause.

Giggly - hello to you!

Bye for now, love to all my lovely fertility friends,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all,

Crusoe, lovely to see you posting. I sent you an IM the other day to see how you were getting on but it bounced as your inbox was full. Great that you have a date now for your frosties. Will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you honey. 

I’m doing ok, have developed all sorts of psychosomatic symptoms i.e. feeling sick yesterday and today and twinges on my right side like a stitch but am not paying too much attention to these as I was totally convinced I was pregnant last time around and obviously wasn’t. The combination of drugs and blind faith can play horrible tricks with your mind and body but of course I am praying that these are for real.  Just under a week to go until we find out one way or another. Am coping ok and just trying to keep busy without doing anything to strenuous.

Am a big 24 fan and am now on disc three of the first series (re-watching as I just find it so entertaining and absorbing it helps me get through the day) four more lovely series to go – what a sad state of affairs! 

Safari Girl hope your settling in with the little one!

Dawn great to see you have a date for your frosties now, how lovely that you and Crusoe will be cycle buddies this time around, here’s hoping for much deserved success for you both!

Hi to everyone else, just off to update my 2WW diary as it helps me dump my feelings! Am sure no-one else gets anything from it but it does help.

Love
Pen
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Dawn - great news that we will be cycle buddies (I just hope I don't jinx you!)

Can I just ask a quick question please. For this cycle I am taking cexane via injections. Has anyone had any problems travelling with the syringes i.e. taking them through airport secutity etc. Do I need a letter from my doctor or anything?

many thanks
Love and luck everyone
Crusoe
xx

PS sorry no personals I'm at work!


----------



## brownowl23

Hi Crusoe

Just to say I travelled with Clexane injections and all you need is a letter from your doctor. I didnt have any problems.

Chris


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya folks,
Been mentally busy this week and won't be around next week as will be en France, but wanted to say congrats on your BFP to Midgey!

Also, to Crusoe, I am so rooting for you and hoping that the new cocktail of drugs helps you achieve your much deserved BFP. You've really showed such determination it's about time the wind changed a little. Here's to IM keeping their money...    I needed a Doc's letter to explain my hoard of drugs and I was stopped at customs while they looked through my bag and checked it all. Quite embarassing but hey, have been through worse. I was doing my Clexane injection just before getting on the plane in the loos and a girl came in and did her insulin injection with me- she just presumed it was the same thing and chatted away for ages about blood sugar etc. I didn't like to put her straight! I found the Clexane fine to do, just make sure you wipe the area with an antiseptic wipe beforehand and after as I had one site that went a bit red and swollen after I think it got a bit mucky (right on my waistband). I'm not a minger normally but must have let myself go during 2ww! I was living in my trackies by the end of 2 weeks as the tummy felt a bit sore but they're honestly not too bad and I live in my trackies anyway. Hugs and loads of luck to you, not far away,is it?

Really don't have time for a proper post for now but hi to everyone. 
Love and luck and babydust to all!
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS  Pen- I logged on to see how you were doing and then didn't  say hi! Bad Giggly!  

Glad to see you're doing ok- DH and I watched a whole 24 series in Greece on his laptop in our Oct DE cycle. They are definitely absorbing . Enjoy!


----------



## larkles

Hi Girls

Unfortunately a BFN for us again  

Best of luck for anyone testing soon

Larkles
xxx

Back on the waiting list, not going to give up our dreams


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi larkles

I truly am so very very sorry

sending u and dh a great big 

take care of each other

LOts of love
Emxx


----------



## crusoe

Larkles - I'm sorry to read your news. I've been following your diary and I'm really sad for you that you haven't achieved your dream yet.
You are right not to give up. Determination pays off in the end I'm sure.

Love 
Crusoe
xx

GG - thanks for your advice re: clexane. I've drafted a letter for doc to sign and if they don't I'll forge one!


----------



## Newday

Larkles

I am so sorry to read your news. Take care of yourslef

\Dawn


----------



## schmoo73

Larkles - I am really sorry to hear your news. Sending you a big hug  

Crusoe - I just got the Dr at Invimed to write me a short letter about the tx, they didn't even bother to look at it in Warsaw  

Love to you all

Schmoo x


----------



## MrsBunny

Larkles

So very sorry to hear that it hasn't worked for you this time  

Look after yourselves, I'll be in touch soon xxxx  

xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Larkles I am so sorry that it didnt work for you, this time that is - big big hugs ... we all understand how hard this is, and once again i so admire you that you wont give up ... i know you did everything you could on this cycle, and sometimes it is just not meant to be, no matter what you do (or dont do) - nothing personal as I had to keep reminding myself as i took a bfn personally.  I always think about people who get a bfn and then get a bfp on a frostie cycle, it just shows you just never know which embies will take and which wont ... anyway sending you lots of healing energy ...

Crusoe I am so excited that you and Dawn are coming up for a treatment cycle.  My wish for you is that IM take your money and run!!!!  No money back for you! No money back for you is my mantra i will be repeating.... you are never a failure though, so dont let me hear you uttering those words! (or else!!!) 

Bonnie thank you so much for the email card ... very sweet of you - I hope things are going better for you and your DD?

Pen - remember every symptom you have is a good sign, and everyone you dont have is a good sign as well!!!!!  As AJ told me when i was stressing over symptoms, or to be perfectly honest lack of symptoms, that they mean absolutely nothing!!!!!!  That didnt stop me analysing every twinge of course ....  

Giggly i love the thought of you injecting at the airport, soon we will be seen pictures of you and Pete Doherty and poor Kate will be livid that you have stolen her man. Of course when you fall pregnant there will be rumours that it is Pete's love child (okay okay i'm funcitoning on about 4 hours sleep at the moment so my imaginatin is pretty rampant!

I will try and get Dh to help me load a pic of frida on the album part and let you know if that is succesful so you can see my little poppet (very demanding little poppet i might add!!!!)

Big hello to everyone ...


----------



## Ms Minerva

Larkles - I am very sorry that you got a BFN this time. It really is a cruel numbers game, hoping that next time it is your turn. Sending you hugs.

Safarigirl - Wow! I am so impressed to see you posting, I found life so hard going when my DD was a newborn, lovely to have you still with us, so to speak! Hugs to you and little Frida, can't wait to see the photos!

Pen - thinking of you and sending you peace and patience for the 2ww.   

Giggly - had to smile at you "shooting up" at the airport, you jet setter you! Hope that you have a good week in France.

Bonnie - thinking of you and your DD, I hope that life is treating you kindly during this difficult time.

Hello to everyone else, sorry brain a bit mushy, I have been on the vino... 

Warning, TMI follows, but the AF I had after my Dad died was the heaviest and longest in an absolute age, and I had been drinking a few "medicinal" glasses of red wine to help me sleep each night....maybe it does help blood flow....

Jules
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Janeup - so very sorry to hear about your stepdad sweetheart.  It must be so hard.  The spotting must have been worrying but lots of women get this (I had a flood and I'm still pregnant, thank the Lord) and it proves to be nothing.  Thinking of you and sending strength. xxxx

Schmoo darling, so sorry to hear your news.  It sucks and hurts and the 2ww can be just awful, let alone a negative result.   This is one of the areas where it doesn't get better with each time you go through it.....only when you get that BFP does it ease the pain.  It takes a bit of time, as you know, to get over it but you will and I'm praying that your 2 snowbabes prove to be a joyous end to the next 2ww.  Daniel Elliott, acupuncturist of great talents, has a clinic in Windsor if that is close enough?  Thinking of you. xx

Oh Larkles.....so very sorry hun, really gutted for you.  It isn't fair.  I admire your strength and determination.......I think that's the main reason I got pregnant, sheer bloody mindedness and just keeping going.  It's a numbers game hun, with the odd help thrown in here and there - e.g. acupuncture, steroids if appropriate, etc. etc.  Be gentle with yourself and your DH.  Sorry hun.  xxx

Giggles - well done on wearing that posh frock and holdidng yourself tall plus having a good time!!  You deserve excellent friends.  xxx

Midgey!!!!         Fabulous news!  Enjoy and here's to a healthy pregnancy. xx

Jules - I am sure your Dad would be thrilled at growing his favourite flowers.  I often think of you.  Have a drink for me hun and yes, red wine does help me have a beter AF.  xx

Debs - I suppose coming together again with DH after so many weeks holds its stresses and trials!!  Remember, relax and think of babe.  Good luck with the scan hun and I'm sorry you're disappointed with your GP's reaction......maybe she was having a really bad day.  xxx

Pos Pen - yes it only takes one and I'm sending sticky vibes.  Good luck for testing next Wednesday.  Hope the 2ww is going quickly and smoothly for you.      xx

Crusoe.....just read your news!!!!  That is great news!  I am sending all my best wishes for a fantastic outcome.  I hope you had a great holiday with DH.  Did Bertie miss you?  The IM have great defrosting rates - every frostie we've had there has thawed wonderfully bar just one.  I have total faith in them and you!  I hope you are relaxing, getting sleep and rest and generally enjoying yourself.                                    Re the Clexane injections......we put them in our suitcase and no problems although our Giggles always talks so much sense.  xxxxx

Dawn!!!!  Fantastic news.  Hope all is going well for you and   for tx hun.                  xx

I just want to say the following........we've had some sad news on this thread over the past few days (along with good news from Midgey) and I, like everyone, feel really horrid.  It never hurts any less to hear of a negative cycle and, more to the point, to go through one.  However, I was myself on the receiving end of many BFNs and, not so long ago, almost a blink of an eye, I was almost certain I would never get onto that Bumps and Babies thread, dreading being left here on this board.  I know those feelings only too well.  It seems like a miracle that I am now on the Bumps and Babies thread and pregnant, but it is NOT a miracle.......it can happen to all of us.  If it can happen to me (aged 49) it can happen to all of us.  Hang in there and keep that little bit of faith and determination if you can.  Sorry for the above, just wanted to share and hoping it helps.  So......we have some good opportunities coming up.......Pos Pen, Crusoe and Dawnie.  Good luck everyone.  xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Another lovely megapost from you AJ! All those fairies with their baby dust are bound to catch someone soon! 

Am very sad about your news Larkles, but also admire your determination - you're bound to end up posting on those different boards one day - but for now enjoy your wine  

Schmoo, was sorry to hear that things didn't work out for you but I'm glad that you're going back for your frosties soon.
Also, to Dawn and Crusoe, good luck for your tx's at the end of the month     

Jules, the time will go quicker than you think til your next tx  

Penelope Positive, hope you are surviving the dreaded 2ww - here's some      and   
 for your test x

Safarigirl, can't wait to see the pictures of Frida, well done for posting!

Love and luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

AJ thank you for a wonderful post. Hope the pregnancy is going well, and you aren't suffering too much sickness.

Well AF arrived today so I can start progy tomorrow, Dr A wants me to start straight on with 6mg per day, how long do I need to be on it for frostie cycle, never done one before, not been lucky enough to get extra's...!

I have been looking at the Zita West fertility book and as this is going to be our last go, I am trying to do everything I can in my power to make this a positive so today I have added to my list of tablets Co-enzyme q10 60mg, vit c 500mg and zinc 15mg, plus pregnacare and b complex.  I will start ratling once the progy gets back into the system.  Anyone think of anything that i am missing let me know 

I have heard a few mentions about Daniel Elliott, will give him a call.  Thanks for the tip.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

lots of love n hugs

Schmoo x


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry girls, I hope you don't mind me posting this here but I feel like I can't just sit back & do nothing.

No doubt you've heard of Madeline McCann, the little 4 year old who was abducted in Portugal on May 3rd. I was thinking what I could practically do to help and the amazing network of women that we have on FF came to mind. 

My idea is this, if you are going abroad for tx, on holiday or for work please visit the Missing Madeline website at www.findmadeline.com & download a poster or two to take with you. It may lead to nothing but equally it may just jog someoen's memory & help bring this little girl back to her family.

Thanks so much,

Sasha xxx

/links


----------



## Womb with a View

What a lovely idea Sacha.  We all want to do something I'm sure, and this is a very good idea.  Bless you.  Hope Bella is picking up hun. xxxx

Schmoo - good luck hun.  Daniel is great.  Sounds like you have the fighting spirit inside you.  Can't advise re the progy as never had that treatment.  I'm sure others can help?  Have a good, relaxing weekend hun. xxxx

Thining of Larkles, Janeup and Jules. xxx

Good luck Possy Penny xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Schmoo i can highly recommend Daniel as well - i saw him for almost 2 years on and off.  He is a great person, and you will be in good hands.
I got my DH to take some tablets as well to make sure the sperm was good - do you want me to dig out the name of the stuff for you?


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all,

Well 2ww is really getting to me and am pretty convinced it hasnt worked already. Dont know why I feel like this, combination of our treatment being rushed (we were called in 24 hours early) the fact that our embie was defrosted and transferred within two hours and the fact that I have no implantation bleed - I know, I know not everyone gets this but its the only thing now that will convince me we are still in with a chance. I guess its too late to get that now though, am on day 8 (+2) since transfer. Oh well Wednesday will put me out of my misery...

Thanks for all your good wishes, am really trying to hang on to an ounce of hope but as you can probably tell feeling very blue this afternoon  

AJ your posts always amaze me, you remember everyone and where they are at, bless you for that hun it so helps having your support. Hope you are doing well.

Schmoo as you know I am in the middle of a frostie cycle but I started on 2 then 4mg before going to 6 and then had to wack up to 8 as my lining wasnt thick enough. Havent heard anyone being put straight on 6mg but am sure your doc knows what he is doing. The very best of luck for you sweetheart.

Dawn and Crusoe thinking of you both in your lead up to your transfers. All the love and luck in the world to you both!

Giggles and SafariGirl hope you are both doing well, many many thanks for thinking of me and wishing me well. I really am trying here, but struggling like you wouldnt believe.  

Could use a big fat hug if anyone has one spare.

Pen
xx


----------



## larkles

Hi Pen

   there you go   

Keep positive, really hard I know, sending you lots of      

Hi to everyone else

Can anyone tell me if Barcelona is the only clinic in Spain that offers a refund program?

Larkles
xx


----------



## aldo

Hi Pen

Don't give up hope yet

Have copied this poll from Care website, tried to do a link but didn't work;

how many had implatation bleeding and got a bfp

bleeding 6dpt and go bfp 
4% [ 1 ] 
bleeding 7dpt and got bfp 
0% [ 0 ] 
bleeding 8dpt and got bfp 
0% [ 0 ] 
bleeding 9dpt and got bfp 
0% [ 0 ] 
bleeding 10dpt and got bfp 
9% [ 2 ] 
bleeding and got bfn 
9% [ 2 ] 
no bleeding and got bfp 
71% [ 15 ] 
other and got bfp 
4% [ 1 ]

Total Votes : 21

15 out of 21 ladies had no bleeding & got a bfp

Keep feeling positive, not long to go now   

Take Care

Carolx

/links


----------



## safarigirl

Pen you are feeling the "low" of the 2WW - its the second week - and the optimism of the first starts to fade - you really start looking for symptoms and signs (it is just too early to really have any symptoms until 5-6 weeks and that is early) - and the full weight of the cycle is bearing down on you ... i remember crying at this point, feeling its all over, why bother etc.  I know many others have as well.  I wouldnt worry about the implanation bleeding ... i've been pregnant 4 times and never had any implantion bleeding.  The only thing you can do is rest, let go of negative thoughts when they come into your mind, try and be positive, and remember you have done everything you can have done for this cycle to work.  There is every reason that you are pregnant, remember that as well ... at this point in the 2WW it is more common to focus on the 50% that it hasnt worked!  This is a very hard time of the 2WW and i really feel for you .... but i am remaining positive for you and sending you lots of sticky good vibes ....
fat hug - consider yourself absolutely smothered, rugby tackled down, unable to breathe i am giving you so many big hugs ....
keep posting and we will keep supporting you ....


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh bless you my lovely friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am sat here in tears having read your posts this afternoon.

SG - I could have written what you did myself except every so slightly less elequently! I am going to kick my negative thoughts in to touch and give myself a big fat kick up the  

Hearing that you never had any implantation bleeding and reading through the stats my lovely cycle buddy Aldo posted I am feeling a little more hopefull (1 L or 2  ). I always thought that implantation bleeding was the norm and reading that 15/21 didnt get any is a breath of fresh air for me. Thank you so much Aldo - I am sure many others will take comfort in that!

Larkles how kind you are to think of me when you must be in so much pain yourself. I really really appreciate it.

Will do my best to put a hopeful   back on my face now. DH will be home within the hour and we are taking our Goldie for a nice walk in the woods so both of those will help.

Thank you for your kindness, hugs, positive thoughts and giving me every reason to continue to hope. Don't want my embie getting blue if he is still hanging in there so going to watch something funny now and try to have a chuckle.

You guys are the best - thank you thank you thank you


----------



## crusoe

Pen - sweetheart 

Here is a hug for you           

Hang on in there just a bit longer.

Do not read anything into implantation bleeding or lack of it. I had it day 9 of a BFP cycle and also day 9 of a BFN cycle - it means nothing for certain either way.

Thinking of you and sending all the positive vibes I can                                                                      

I would send more but my DH wants his dinner.

Much love  and remember this is the 2ww everything you are feeling is normal.
Focus on your beautiful embie

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Bless you Crusoe

Pen
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning Pen.  I really hope you ae feeling much more rested in yourself and your mind.....the   is just crucifying.  I decided, after my first  that if I was going to do more IVF (little did I know it would be 8 cycles, including frozen) then I just simply couldn't do the  as I'd done the first time.  It nearly finished me off.  I believed I could get through IVF but not the damned !!!  So, I don't know how, but I did it differently from there on in and the last one was the easiest......I think I just ignored them and buried myself inside my busy life as usual.  Having said that, the last few days were always the most difficult as I kept thinking of the test day and the horrid phonecall I was always expecting.  The last time, however, I decided to do what my sister had always done.....got her partner to take the call and tell her when he got home.  So, that's what I decided to do although I wasn't expecting a BPF!!  I was so convinced it was a BFN that I went out for 2 hours without my phone after my blood test that day.  I even had 3 large glasses of red wine the night before I got the result because one of my hens was at death's door (she survived too!! )  For the record, I had no bleeding whatsoever (the only time I bled was with the pessaries and the IM said this was common sometimes).  I had no sore breasts.  I had no sickness, apart from one moment's dizziness but friends and family would say that's absolutely normal for me.  I slept like a baby though (no nightmares leading up to test day, which I'd had when it was a BFN) and was very tired (again, I do get tired normally anyway, so it was no real sign.)  I never really looked for signs anyway as I was "not doing the "!!  These were all in hindsight.  The  is sent to test you and not a sign of anything at all!!!!!  I hope this helps.  There was NO-ONE more surprised at my BFP than me.  You can never, ever tell.  I had one  where I had every "sign" possible and was so certain I was pregnant.  A big fat nothing it turned out to be for me.  If you can, just ignore it (I know, it's a mad suggestion, but possible), get on with your last few days as you normally would and then, on test day, you can "give in" to the emotions.  I hope this suggestion is a feasible one for you.  It IS possible, because I've done it.  Thinking of you Pen.  xx


----------



## Womb with a View

p.s. what I ought to stress is that, although I "ignored" the  I did do visualisation of my embies bedding in and my womb being lovely and soft and lush, cosy and warm, etc but this would be either when taking some rest (as in the rest my Kinesiologist advised me to take before the ) and when going to bed at night, etc.  So, in other words, I visualised good things happening, but not all day and kept those other, horrid nagging thoughts at bay!  Hope this helps Pen.


----------



## janeup

Pen - hang on in there and remember I didn't have any bleed at all.  Hardly any symptons either.  Symptons for me only really set in 3 weeks after transfer.  Big hugs toyou.
xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sorry I don't have time to read what's been happening - just wanted to share some bad news from me. I was rushed into hospital last night ( during my DD's 6th b'day party! ) with massive bleeding. It looks like it's all over for us. They kept me in overnight and I'll have a scan tomorrow to confirm.

Thanks for all your support - will write again when I have more news.. 

Deb X


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Deb, what dreadful news. Wish I knew what to say. 

We are all here for you when you feel up to posting more. In the meantime, can only send my love, my thoughts and the biggest virtual hug I can muster.

Try to take care of yourself. I am so so sorry.

Pen
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Deb

I dont know you personally but have been following your journey since i became moderator several months ago

I am absolutely devastated for you

Sendin u all my love and all the   i can muster for you, your dh and your DD

Much love

Emxx


----------



## janeup

Debs - this is really dreadful news.  Big hugs to you and yor family during this devastating time.


----------



## safarigirl

Debs i am so very sorry ...this is awful news and i just dont know what to say ... please know you are in my thoughts and my heart at such a difficult time ... please let us know how you are tomorrow ...
if you need a chat, please IM me and i can call you.
big hugs and love to you and your DH


----------



## Womb with a View

Debs darling, so very, very sorry to read your sad news.  I am simply gutted for you and your DH.  I can only imagine your pain.  Wish I could say something magical to ease your pain, but that's not possible.  So sorry darling.  Sending love and healing light xxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Deb, what terrible news. Feel absolutely gutted for you. We're all here for you, whatever happens.

Try and take care, thinking of you and you DH and DD.

 

Heather xxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Debs - so sorry, wish it could have been different for you.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Debs, so very sorry to read your sad news. Just gutted for you  

I will be thinking of you tomorrow when you have your scan, hoping for a miracle!

Take care of yourself,

Jules
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Debs, oh my god honey I really hope & pray that the scan gives you positive news, I will be thinking of you. Sending you a massive hug and lots of positive thoughts      

Take care sweetheart.

Schmoo x


----------



## earthe kitt

Debs - hoping the worst hasn't happened and will be praying for you and your family that all turns out well

love Jo XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Fidget

Debs 

I dont know what to say sweetie     I am so so so sorry    much love to you and your family Honey

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Debs

I am so sorry to hear about your bleed. I really hope that it is not the bad news that you are dreading. I had a heavy bleed at 6 weeks and I was absolutely convinced that it was all over for me. I really really hope that it is the same for you honey.

Sending you massive hugs    

Thinking of you

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Debs

Am so upset to read your post.  I hope this is not over for you.  You've had such a long road to get here and its just too cruel to be over yet.

Luv 'n' hugs

Purplechick


----------



## Misty C

Debs

Just caught up on the thread once more and so sorry to hear of your news.  Thinking and praying for you.

Love to all you abroadies.

Misty C
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Oh Debs

The worst did happen to me - but that seems to be the definate exception and 9 out of 10 bleeds don't seem to mean anything sinister.

I really hope everything will be fine and that the scan gives you reassurance.

My god life is hard sometimes...

Much love and a huge hug   

Crusoe
xx


----------



## Marina

Dear debs

So sorry to read your news, I will pray its just a bleed like a lot of us have, it did happen to me too with large clots sorry for TMI but I was like you and many others thought it was all over but as you can see it wasn't, your in my thoughts and lets pray its not bad news  

Lots of Love

marina


----------



## three_stars

Dear Debs,  I am so upset to read your news.  I know it must be terrible right now and difficult to have any hope but I am sending you all the positive energy I can muster and praying for you the scan is OK.  I am so glad your DH is there with you right now.  I know what a hard time you have had in this journey and hope he is giving you much needed support.  I will send you an IM with my number is you need to call and chat.


I finally had a chance to log on today and try to kept up with everyone's news but now I just can't.  Will write more later. 
Much love and big hugs.

Bonnie / b123


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

have just got back after a week away and got a text from Debs..sweetheart am hoping so much all will be ok..thinking of you so very much, good luck today with the scan..am saying all my prayers for you, big hugs to you and yours xxxx

Hi to everyone esle, have lots of catching up to do...hope all is well,

Love L xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks EVERYONE for your wonderful kindness and support - it was really bad news for us this morning so now I have to decide what to do next - trying to organise for a D and C as soon as possible so we can put this behind us and move on.

Thanks for all your IM's, texts and posts - it really means SOO much to me to know you're all out there thinking of me and DH.

D X


----------



## earthe kitt

So sorry to see your news Debs   

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## radnorgirl

Debs

I am so sorry honey. I don't know what to say. Words seem so completely inadequate. Sending you huge hugs   

Love
Helen
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Oh Debs...

What a bu**er of a day today is turning out to be - yours is the 3rd piece of bad IVF news I have heard today.

I am so very, very sorry to read your news. This is just devastating and so unfair. Unfortunately I understand your pain only too well and can only sympathise and send you a hug.    

Please PM me if you want someone to chat too.
You are in my thoughts

Much love
Crusoe
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks Crusoe - I will....My DD is having her " school " party today - magician etc.. so bizarre trying to organise a D and C and packing party bags at the same time.


----------



## janeup

Debs- I've IMd you but thinking of you right now during this horrible, horrible time. xxxxx


----------



## Bel

Deb,

So sorry....what a horrible day...sending you a big hug,

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to let you all know - my dear friend Caron will be on the telly tonight - any of you who might remember her from ages back - she went to SA for DE.

I think it's Discovery H and H  - a programme called 
" Extreme Pregnancies "  - it' supposed to be on at 21:00 and again at 23:00.

She had a long struggle and is a HUGE inspiration!

After such an awful day I think I am going to watch it with a glass of my favourite champagne - the one I couldn't have to celebrate DH's b'day, and maybe another to toast my dear, dear friend, and maybe another to toast my dear FF friends who have been there with me through thick and thin!  

Deb X


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Deb,

So sorry   . Just can't express how sad I am for you, dh & DD. Sending you lots of love. Please take care of yourself and know that many others are there to support you during this time, myself included of course.    . Please IM me if there is anything I can do.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Marina

So Sorry Debs

I know words wont help but here are some cuddles for you, take care and spoil yourself rotten        

Love to you

Marina


----------



## schmoo73

Debs, I am just so gutted for you, I was really hoping that it would be ok.  IF is just so cruel!

Take care sweetheart.

Schmoo x


----------



## Tina K

Oh Deb I am so sorry to hear your news.
THinking of you
TInaxx


----------



## ElleJay

Deb - I haven't logged on over the weekend, but I am so, so sorry to read your news.  You are in my thoughts, and I hate it that life is so cruel like this.

Take care,

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## vindo

I too want to add my love and thoughts to those of others Deb. 

No real words of comfort for you save to say that your dream is still very much alive. 

Much love to you

Vi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Debs - so sad to read your news. Just gutted for you. Life is just so cruel sometimes. Thinking of you and sending you BIG Hugs    

Jules
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Debs - I've posted to you on the Vets thread.  I'm so very sorry.    Look after yourself and your family.

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## babycrazy

RSMUM said:


> Just wanted to let you all know - my dear friend Caron will be on the telly tonight - any of you who might remember her from ages back - she went to SA for DE.
> 
> I think it's Discovery H and H - a programme called
> " Extreme Pregnancies " - it' supposed to be on at 21:00 and again at 23:00.
> 
> She had a long struggle and is a HUGE inspiration!
> 
> After such an awful day I think I am going to watch it with a glass of my favourite champagne - the one I couldn't have to celebrate DH's b'day, and maybe another to toast my dear, dear friend, and maybe another to toast my dear FF friends who have been there with me through thick and thin!
> 
> Deb X


----------



## safarigirl

debs - thinking of you so much, hope you have some support around you ... i felt the same about organising a d&c and felt it helped give me closure ... a miscarriage is really hard and is quite a process ... sending you warm hugs and lots of healing energy ....


----------



## hola69

DEbs  ,

so very sorry and so gutted for you..life is so unfair sometimes ...am so hoping you will be ok and that you and DH will be able to try again..sending you the biggest hugs   and special thoughts, you have always been there for me, which I have never forgot and appreciate so much..if I can do anything or you just need a chat at anytime call me...

Love L xxxxx


----------



## nats210

Dear Debs 
So sorry to read such very sad news, this can be a very cruel world sometimes it takes my breath away.
Just wanted you to know I am thinking of you and wish there was something I could do.
take care
Nats
xx


----------



## babycrazy

Hi Debs
Sorry messed up your post a bit, but just wanted to say how my heart bleeds for you and why do these things happen at such a poignant time, so so cruel.
Will be sending you many healing prayers, I know you must be on the edge of life right now.
Never give up hope,the journey may be long and painfull, but you will get there in the end.
XX
Karen


----------



## Penelope Positive

Debs, hope you are hanging in there honey. My thoughts are with you.

Just wanted to post a quick message to all those of you who have sent me IM's and good luck messages. Am testing tomorrow as some of you know and have everything crossed but expecting a negative. So hope I am proved wrong.

Giggles - if your there hun, can you give the COAR a massive rub for me. Anyone else who has any spare chants, prayers or mystical powers, can I have a borrow. I promise to return them and some when you need them in return.

Love to everyone, will post my result tomorrow. 

Pen
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Pen

wishing u lots and lots of  for testing tomorrow

             

Love Emxx


----------



## schmoo73

Pen sending you lots of positive thoughts for your test tomorrow, it is such hell the last few days of the 2ww.  I really hope that you get a positive.

Take care hun

Schmoo


----------



## Newday

Oen 

good luck for tomorrow

Dawn


----------



## Ms Minerva

Pen - thinking of you and wishing you the very best of luck for testing tomorrow!   









Debs - thinking of you and sending you BIG cyber hugs









Jules
xxx


----------



## aldo

Debs - So sorry to hear you terrible news- take care 



Pen -   Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow    

Take care

Carol


----------



## safarigirl

pen good luck for tomorrow ..... everything crossed, mantra's chantaed; candles burning, everything i can think of!!!!


----------



## earthe kitt

Penny Possy

      

Hope you get your  

Jo XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## larkles

Hi Pen

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow        

Larkles
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Penny

Like everyone else I just wanted to wish you loads of luck for testing day

              

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## janeup

Pen - thinking of you today!!! loads of loads of best wishes and luck from me. lots of love Jane


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi girls

Just pumping milk so thought I would do a quick post while I am tied to the chair

B123 - sorry I didn't get round to answering your IM. Sorry to read that DD fell down the stairs - hope she's recovered by now.
My DS also fell down the stairs last week - I think our problem is that we had the carpets professionally cleaned just before the girls were born (my single contribution toward "nesting") and while they did a fab job I think they must have used some sort of sillicone based cleaner which has made the stairs lethal - warning to anyone else thinking of getting the pros in  
Anyway I hope she has recovered.
How are things with "DH"?

Almamay - saw your post on Vets    - I'm a lurker there too - after 19 years, 13 actively TTC  including 8 ish IUI (lost count) and 7 IVF cycles I have a bit of history  
Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you. 
You're "things I have done to get pregnant" post was really poignant and quite painful reading, I have done many of them in my time but one of the daftest I did was marry my longterm partner (first husband not current one) thinking being unmarried and TTC was psychologically preventing pregnancy.
We were married at 2.30pm at Camberwell Reg Office and by 6.30 I realised I'd made a big mistake   
In reality I would only have got pregnant if he'd given up his 1/2 oz of wacky baccy per week and his 4 cans of Stella per night 
I finally gave him the boot about 10 months after the wedding but wouldn't agree to a divorce as he was Catholic.
I finally got a rather expensive divorce about 4 years later on grounds of unreasonable behaviour - well in my book not agreeing to a divorve is wholly unreasonable.
Anyway girl, you're in my thoughts and I've sent you a few   

Love to everyone else, hope you're enjoying this lovely weather - only thing guaranteed is that it won't last 
I finally got hold of some Protect and Perfect Serum so once I finish pumping I'm off to make myself 10 years younger    (will it work on my sagging (.) (.) ?

Jo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bonjour de la France...

I have got 5mins to log on qnd send you all lots of French hugs, but this keyboard is just blatantly ALL WRONG!

Debs, hun. Feeling just awful for you hun. Sending you every cuddly hug I can manage along with another 50 for good measure. So sad for you.  

Pen, I don't have the cock with me in France so you'll just have to stroke the screen but I wanted to wish you all the best for testing and I'm hoping for a positive result for you.    

Crusoe and Dawn, best of luck if I don't get to wish you qll the best for your respective trips.

This keyboqrd os awful!!!!

Love to tout le monde!
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

GG - bonjour

Great to hear from you - are you enjoying yourself?

Thanks for the good wishes - I think I am going to need them!! I'll be stroking the c*ck too!

Au revoir
Crusoe


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Penelope - Good luck for today.

Debs - Hope things are resolving for you and you've been able to sort your D&C.  I'm so sad for you and your family.

Earthe Kitt - Thank you for your kind comments about my post on the Vets board.  What a nightmare about your divorce.  I love lapsed Catholics (being one myself, now an atheist) and the stupidity they cling to, like not getting divorced but then act like the Devil himself in everyday life. 

I feel very sad that the admin on FFs felt anxious about a Vets board and weren't able to support us.  I know that most Abroadies are IF TX Vets.  I wanted a safe place for us to post about treatment and avoid baby talk.  I started a London Girls TTC thread for that reason but it failed miserably and the 'rules' kept being changed.  Nothing worse than going to a safe thread thinking you are 'safe' to find exactly what you were trying to avoid.  I don't even look at the London threads any more I feel so hurt about it all.  

B123 - I hope your DD is recovering well.  I'm keeping you both in my thoughts.  

GG - Enjoy France.  

 to everybody else.

Just though I'd let you know that I started a cycle a couple of weeks ago.  I'm not going to post my usual 2ww diary on FFs.  That's if I make it to the 2ww.  I never take anything for granted.  I am posting on my blog which I have a link in my signature if you want to follow my progress.  I know a lot of you here read my diary and sent me lots of lovely IMs.  I warn you, I haven't even started stimming and I'm feeling very, very negative.  

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Ladies,

Well as expected its a   for us again  

Even though I was expecting it, it still hurts but after a bit of a cry have been on the phone to the lovely Jan at Wessex to talk about options and moving forward.

Have an appointment booked for just over a weeks time to look at possible tests that might be worth doing although normally they dont start going down this route until the 3rd failure but it will be nice to talk through everything.

Also looking at changing clinics, we cannot afford the time to go to the end of the waiting list at Ceram now so we are considering IVI, IM or possibly even Clinica Eugen as I have been hearing lots of good things about them recently.

Sorry to not be able to post some good news today, Crusoe and Dawn up to you lovely ladies now!

Thanks to everyone of your amazing support, good wishes and love. Just not our time yet it would appear.

Pen
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Aaah Pen, been thinking of you all day - warm loving hugs to you - you're right, it does hurt.  Good for you moving forward .... you can also talk the cycle over with Ruth and Dr B - i did after a bfn and it helped give me some closure , and dr b did recomend some extra tests etc.  I found having a plan gave me the strenght to keep moving forward
but big hugs to you now ....


----------



## crusoe

Pen...

I've been thinking of you too. I'm so sorry to read you news and never mind you crying I'm sat here with a tear in my eye at work. It hasn't been the best of weeks on FF has it?  

It sounds like you already have some good plans for moving forward. I have found that always helps a little with dealing with a negative cycle. I have also found it good to know that there are people out there who understand and are dealing with the same things. Be assured - there are and we are here to support you and each other.

I'm really sorry it wasn't better news. Please PM me if you want to chat or I can help with advice on clinics.

Much love
Crusoe


----------



## Misty C

Hey Pen 

So sorry to hear your news, I do feel your strength through your post and know that you are going to be a fabulous mum one day.  I know its still raw just now but try and take a little time out for you and DH.  

A BIG hello to all you lovely (if a little mad at times!) abroadies.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## janeup

Pen I am so sorry.      Jane xxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi Penny P

So sorry    

Jo XXX


----------



## Midgey

Dear Penny P
I was looking out for your posting - but not good news I see    .

I think it's always good to have a plan b  - action at this point is probably good.  Hope you get good feedback about other clinics.

Lots of Love

Midgey
x


----------



## *Kim*

AlmaMay said:


> I feel very sad that the admin on FFs felt anxious about a Vets board and weren't able to support us. I know that most Abroadies are IF TX Vets. I wanted a safe place for us to post about treatment and avoid baby talk.


I'm sorry Almamay but i take offence at your post. In what way do we feel anxious about your Vets board? You was only asked not to make rules ie no one who is pregnant or has children can post. You were told if you wanted a pregnancy free thread then say so in the title people will then understand and not post. We didnt close your thread so in what way did we not support you?
If you have a problem with any of the Admin team then we would prefer you to tell us rather than post comments about us on other boards.
I wish you well in your treatment.

Kim


----------



## radnorgirl

Pen

I am so sorry.   

Look after yourself.

Sending you big hugs

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## Newday

Pen

I am so sorry 

Take care

Dawn


----------



## aldo

Pen

So sorry to hear your news

Take Care
Carolx


----------



## schmoo73

Pen - So sorry to hear your bad news.  Was really hoping that you were wrong!

Take care hun

Schmoo x


----------



## RSMUM

Pen..came on to check your news...so sad hun...huge cyber hugs from me...am in a bit of a  tonight but will post 2mrw..

huge hugs to you all

D x


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello Pen

So sorry for you 
  

Take care
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Aw, Pen - so sorry to read that it did not work for you.  This is so hard and unfair, heartfelt hug........

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## larkles

Aww Penny-am so sad to hear   

Take care of you both   

Larkles
xx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Pen,  very sorry for your BFN.  Sending you many hugs and lots of energy to move forward from here.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Martha Moo

Pen

I am so very sorry to read your news today

Thinkin of you and your dh

big  to you honey

Love and best wishes
Emxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Pen - I am so sad to read your news. Sending you big hugs  

Good for you for looking at other clinics and tests, hope that it helps you feel a little better to have a plan to move forward.

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Pen - so very sorry to read your news hun  

D X


----------



## Penelope Positive

I just wanted to post a quick but very large thank you to everyone for all your lovely hugs and messages. It never ceases to amaze me how wonderfully kind and supportive everyone is and I truly feel part of a family here.

Will pick myself up and get out there to start again very soon, just doing some research on clinics but will let you know.

For those of you that have had your own bad news recently I send you a special thank you and hug. For you to be so kind to me when you have your own saddness is so so kind and I cannot tell you how much I appreciate it.

Will be back fighting soon. For now going to take a few days just to allow myself to be a bit sad and have lots of cuddles with my DH who I know is suffering (very silently) with his own grief. 

Hope everyone has a lovely bank holiday weekend. Back with you soon.

Pen
xx


----------



## Fidget

Pen Sweetheart

I am so so so sorry to hear your news      

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Pen,

am so sorry sweets  ..thinking of you and yours..big hugs to you xxxx


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
As an ex - abroadie, I just wanted to pop in to share my news with all my abroadie pals - we have been approved for adoption, and amazingly we have also been matched with a little boy. he is two years old and i get to meet him for the first time on Tuesday - as you can guess we are ecstatic and excited and everything else beginning with E ( exhilirated, emotional etc etc).  
It has all happened so fast my head is a bit of whirl and its hard to belive that in a few ays we will meet our son    

Much love to all my abroadie pals - enjoy your meet up and having read the thread, I'm wishing I could be there to celebrate      
love caseyxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Wow Casey - congratulations

                 

           

       

     

                 

                        

Love Jo XXXXXXX


----------



## radnorgirl

Casey

That's brilliant news honeyy          

Thanks for sharing that with us.

Have a brilliant day on Tuesday

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

FAb FAB Fan news Casey!!!!  

Sorry, I owe you an IM....I am soo pleased for you - fantastic that you finally get to meet your son.  

D X


----------



## Newday

Oh Casey thats great news 

love Dawn


----------



## Newday

well

just trying to tie up sa few loose ends we fly out to CZE tomorrow and have to be at the clinic 7,30am Monday so it's here awhole year since last txc.

Very nervous convinced it won't work and got a stinking cold yesterday always happenes to teachers just as the holoidays start.

Dawn


----------



## schmoo73

Dawn - really wishing you tons of luck with your tx, hope your cold get's better soon.  Keep us posted.

     

Schmoo x


----------



## safarigirl

Casey what brilliant news - a son - please post pics as soon as possible  - so very pleased for you -  I will be thinking of you all on tuesday - that little boy doesnt know it yet, but he has the best mummy and daddy in the world right now ready to scoop him up in their arms, i feel quite tearful knowing a child will be loved and part of a family ......

Dawn - your time has come, i remember you posting saying you would be going now ..... thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes and thoughts to you for you.  Hopefully you will get over the worst of your cold ..... get lots of rest ....

Pen still thinking of you and sending you hugs ....


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - BEST OF LUCK HUN!!! and TONS of     
Say hello to the lovely Stepan from me!

D X


----------



## aldo

Hi 

Had my BFN, yesterday so its over for us this time.

Hope everyone has a lovely bank holiday weekend.

Carolx


----------



## RSMUM

So sorry to read your band news Carol - what can I say? There's nothing really..

take care of yourself at this sad time.

Deb X


----------



## Womb with a View

Positive Pen -     so sorry to read your news.  Really disappointed for you hun.  I know it hurts.  My thoughts are with you.  xxx

Carol - so very sorry hun.      Such sad news.  I wish there was more I could say or do, feel useless.  Sending healing thoughts.  xxx

EartheKit - Lovely to hear from you and thanks so much for the lovely photo of the girls - they are delightful and you must feel so proud!!  I'm laughing at you being tied to the chair pumping milk!!  Thanks for your lovely note and yes, would love to see you again plus your additions!!  How much do you want for the serum?!!  I'm surprised you had time to go out and get it!   xx

Dawn            Good luck to you!  xxx

Crusoe....thinking of you in BCN and sending coded messages to your Snowbabes for a   Good luck darling.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
       

AlmaMay - pleased that you're starting tx again and want to wish you all the luck in the world.  I know how negative we can feel about it all - been there, like you have.  Thinking of you and praying for the sun to shine on you this time.  xxxxx

Misty - how's the adoption process going?  I often think of you.  xxxx

RS Mum - thinking of you hun.  Sending lots of healing light.  xxxx

Casey - awwwwwww darling, so delighted for you!         Looking forward to hearing about your union with him on Tuesday.  xxxxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Aldo - sorry to hear of you BFN, sending you loads of  , please take care of yourself.

Dawn - lots of luck and       to you. 

Casey - As you know I've been watching your story closely and can't wait to hear how intro's go on Tuesday.  

AJ - lovely to see you post and that lovely ticker going up and up!  Our adoption process is going well we go to panel on the 18th of June - very nervous about that, but they will know us better than we know ourselves with the amount of information they have on us.  I will keep you posted.

Love 'n' hugs to all you abroadies.
Misty C
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Misty i have been thinking of you - so very very pleased to hear your adoption process is moving along - cant wait till you post your news about your new child in your lifes - big hugs to you


----------



## aldo

Hi everyone

Thank you for you kind messages & support, I wish you all the best of luck,

Well, we will be back to the end of the waiting list, so will have to keep busy during the summer as I think it will take around 6 months (seems forever) before our last try. 

But thinking positive & I don't know if anyone else has experienced this but over the last 2 years of treatment I have put about 2 stone on, so I think I will aim to lose weight for my next try & try to cut down on booze, & generally get a bit fitter.

Take Care

Carolx


----------



## schmoo73

Carol - Since I have started fertility tx over the last 3 years or so I have put on a couple of stone too, don't know if it's medication or comfort eating  maybe a bit of both  

Good luck with your healthy eating and fitness regime.

Schmoo x


----------



## RSMUM

Yes - me too - I remember Giggly saying that after each tx she put on 6lbs - I think....for me I think the medication helps put it on and then the comfort eating kicks in afterwards.  Over the past week I've eaten ALL the left over crisps and chocolate goodies from DD's two parties plus loads of wine and coffee  

D X


----------



## Jennifer

Hi All

Just popping in to say Good Luck to Dawn (although you won't read this til you get back) and to Aldo, I am very sorry about your bfn 

Casey - What fantastic news about your little boy !!!  Woohoooooooooooo !  My friend (another FFer nearly abroadie) adopted her little boy this time last year - such a special time 

RSMUM - you go girl with that choccie and vino   

Love to you all and the very best of luck to all abroadies whether waiting, cycling or 2wwing  
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,

Back from la belle France and have finally caught up with all your news, but no time to write a mammoth mega post right now as my lovely friend is over from Ireland with her baby and I'm only on here cos she's having a well-earned lie-in, so i could be interrupted at any moment... Promise to catch up at length later.

Hope you're all ok, bit a bad week by all accounts on here. And it's bloody raining.  

Debs, Pen and Izzy- sent you IMs.

Crusoe and Dawn- thinking of you lots and lots.    

Carol- so sorry to hear about your bfn. Hope you're doing as well as can be expected.

Misty- I owe you an IM, will catch up soon I promise. Fab news about panel!

Casey- that's just brilliant, I can't believe it's happened so fast. Gives me hope that if we change direction we can still achieve our aim of having a family.

Bluebell- how are you, hun? Not long till we meet! REALLY looking forward to it.

B123- looks like we missed each other in Paris- did you get my text? Our days in Paris were completely messed up by a pratt of a bus driver anyway so would have been impossible to arrange a time and stick to it anyway. Hope DD is ok.

OK, gotta go,
Love and big fat French bisous,
Giggly
xx
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Carol - I too have put on over 2 stone since tx began.  I used to be so slim and fit.  I reckon it's a combination of the drugs and comfort eating.  I can now see myself slim again and plan, after the baby is born, to walk almost everywhere with him/her in my trainers.  At present I am gaining weight faster than a bodybuilder on steriods!  I have just started to come off the steriods too (oh joy!) and the other medications are being reduced.  I decided not to be hard on myself, and neither should anyone else be, as we've been through hell and the weight is just another symptom of that.  Thinking of you hun.  xx

Pos Pen   thinking of you too. xx

Misty - delighted all is going swiftly and I hope well too.  Good luck darling for the 18th June with the panel.  You'll make a wonderful Mummy.  xx

Crusoe          xxxx

Dawn - good luck hun.  xx

Jennifer - lovely to see you posting.  Hope the babes are well. xx

RS Mum - thinking of you and have been nearly all weekend.  xxx

Earthe Kit - I don't have your email address since you've been on maternity leave but wanted to post to say thank you so much for the lovely card and the photo of Katherine and Elizabeth......they are just gorgeous and cheeky too!!   Would love to see you guys again soon.  Yes, maybe we can get together with Safarigirl.  Let's keep in touch.  Love to Sam xxxx


----------



## hola69

HI Everyone,

Carol,..sorry...sending big hugs to you..keep strong xxxx

DEBS/RSMUM..been thinking of you..hope youre ok and not too down..big big hugs to you...xxxx

AJ - wow 12 wks already..very happy for you and dont owrry about the weight Ive put tons on but dont care..will get fit after I have the baby xxx

CAsey - thats fabulous news re your adoption..so quick too..wishig you lots of love and happinness..

Misty - hope its your turn soon...

Giggly..hope you enjoyed France..xx

Hi to B123..hope your ok...

Love to you all,

L xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Afternoon ladies!  I decided to change my name!  Figured a change was as good as a rest.  xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Loving the name change!


----------



## safarigirl

always loved that line "womb with a view"

dont worry about the weight AJ - by the time you have that baby you will have no time to eat so will lose it all anyway!  Anyway everyone i have met AJ and the "apparent weight gain" is quite hard to detect!!!!


What a lousy day ..... (weatherwise)

big hello to everyone


----------



## earthe kitt

Womb with a View said:


> Afternoon ladies! I decided to change my name! Figured a change was as good as a rest. xx


HA HA - you're about to have big changes girl and don't bank on any rest   

Sat here pumping again - why isn't there a b/f or expressing smiley  

Went to the garden centre - didn't get any plants as weather forecast was so grim. I did get some granules for putting in the compost to speed up the composting process - well I've got the neighbours kids coming for tea tomorrow and the cupboard is bare so unless I can get to M and S in the meantime they're going to have lasagne surprise 

Giggles - how about COAR does France, bit of Tricolour, a beret and maybe even a snail

Safarigirl - forgot to mention that a glass of red (not Ribena) helps with expressing

Aldo - on a more serious note - so sorry about the bfn it's a     (bummer) After my first DE bfn I took meself in hand, lost 20lbs and cut down on the red stuff, cut out the snouts and here I am today with extreme sleep deprivation and a "them:us" attitude from the boys in the house - they're threatening to set up home in a tent in the garden - I did a reccy of the camping shop at the garden centre on Friday, reckon they'll have more space than the female element in the house.
Anyway, good luck with your endeavours    

On a similar note, I'm starting Weight watchers (again  ) on Tuesday so I made 24 butterfly buns yesterday (and have polished off most of them) I'm now just 8lbs above my pre preg weight but overall I need to lose around 20lbs - plus ca change......

Gotta go - my bottle is full  

Jo xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all just a quick update

we got 8 eggs this morning and they managed to get sperm out of DH but had to cut him to get it so he is in a lot of pain. They will fertilize ě eggs with his sperm and see how things go if Ok the fertilize the rest if not then use donor sperm.¨
¨

My lining was 9 which was OK Dr said if it had been 6 he would of frozen embrzos and cancelled czcle.¨¨So now to the wait.¨

Love to all

Dawn


----------



## schmoo73

great news of the eggs, hope they all fertilise well for you.  Hope DH is recovering well, poor thing.  Lining sounds fab, hope mine will be that when I have my scan on thursday    .

keep us posted.

Take care

Schmoo x


----------



## MrsBunny

Dawn, good news about your 8 eggs, but sorry that your DH's experience was not good. Here's hoping that the eggs fertilise, hopefully with your DH's sperm but if not, with the donor sperm. Sending you lots of luck and thoughts and    

Schmoo, hope your lining is ok for Thursday !!   

AJ, love the new name - sorry should that be WWAV? Haven't been on here for a couple of days and saw the new name but recognised the mega post with all that baby dust so guessed it was you! 

Earthe Kitt, love the picture of your girls, so sweet.   Good luck with the Weight Watchers!

Casey, fantastic news about your meeting tomorrow, and that you are getting a little boy - hope it all goes well for you.

Big hello to everyone else  xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi to Mrs Bunny!  Hope you are well and looking forwrd to tx!  xx

Earthe Kit - you always make me   xx

Dawn - great news re the eggs and hpe all goes well for fertilisation.   xx

Crusoe - hope all is going well.    xx

Bel - how are you?  Would love to hear any news from you.  Often think of you. xx

Ms Minerva - how are you sweetheart?  How's the flower planting going?  And the chickens? xx

Heffalump!!!  Great name too!!  xx

Giggles - mega posts, as always.  Hope all is going well for you.  Au revoir. xx


----------



## Newday

well of the 8 eggs 6 were marure and all 6 fertilised we have 4 embryos today. Have to ring tomorrow to see how many survive and possible transfer on Thursday. Dh in some pain but he's happy they used his sperm!

We only need 1 but it would be good if we had 2 and 2 to freeze that would be a first

Let you know

Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone
Forgive me for cross posting from the IM thread ... but I want you all to know how much I appreciate your support.

I have been a bit overwhelmed with messages on this board and to my personal mailbox. A huge thank-you to all of you.
Our news is that both our beautiful frosties survived the thaw completely intact and the transfer was the fastest I have ever had. So now again we wait .... hoping this time that the massive cocktail of drugs I am taking will do the trick. 
We saw Dr Olivares prior to transfer and I have to say he did leave us feeling a bit down by implying treatment should have worked by now and we probably fell into the small percentage for whom it didn't work and for whom there is no good reason why it hasn't! He didn't want to talk about us having another fresh cycle (perhaps because he doesn't want to write this one off yet) but we felt because he really doesn't think our chances are too good now. But here's hoping we won't need another go anyway!

Again thanks so much for your support it really helps to keep me going and to know that there are people who understand the pain and frustration my DH and feel.

Dawn - great news on your 4 embies. I'll be keeping everything crossed that they all make it.

sorry no other personals - it's time for some more drugs!

Love and luck and thanks
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Crusoe

I just wanted to post to say.....

although i read every single post on this board i dont often post but i have read your postings and been following your journey since i came over to mod you after jennifer

You are such an inspiration

and i truly am hoping that this FET will bring you your dream
you and your dh sure deserve it honey
I will be sending u lots of  and       

willing this to be your one

Love and best wishes
Emxx


----------



## janeup

Crusoe - I am sending you loads and loads of sticky vibes.  I pray this will be your turn. You so deserve to be a mummy. LOts of love


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

That's wonderful news. I am so pleased for you and DH. I have been thinking about you all weekend, but wanted to wait for you to post your news, before I mailed you. Here's hoping that this will be the last 2ww you have to go through, as I am praying that you receive the positive result you deserve. I'm at a bit of a loss with the Dr's take on things though, as this has already worked for you once. You did achieve a pregnancy...and I'm sure you can again..Thinking of you and wishing you a speedy 2ww.

Hi to everyone else, I'm keeping my eye on you all. Good luck Dawn,

Lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## Morvern

Crusoe,
I just wanted to wish you the very best of luck.
Love
Morvern
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe - I've been thinking about you like so many of us and soo pleased the frosties made it..willing this one on for you hun and hoping the new cocktail of meds is what does the trick ( what are you on this time? Hope you're feeeling ok with them all )..

Keeping everything crossed and sending you postive vibes all the way from sunny Wales      

D X


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - so pleased for you and you DH and really hoping that you get a couple of embies for the freezer...thinking of you and watching for your next post..sending you tons of "embie-dividing " vibes!!  

XXX


----------



## schmoo73

Crusoe sweetheart,good luck with this 2ww, as previously said I really hope this is the final 2ww you have to endure as it is a complete b**ch...! I like Debs would like to know your cocktail!.  I am hopefully going for FET next week, depending on lining and E2 test on thursday.

Sending you lots of sticky vibes and positive thoughts.

Dawn - I really hope that you get 4 perfect embies, keep us posted.

Thinking of you both.

Hello to everyone else, hope you have a good evening.

Schmoo x

Schmoo


----------



## crusoe

Oh - thanks again girls. You truly do keep me going.
just for the record Schmoo and Debs here is the cocktail.

7am 200mg Progesterone pessary
8am 25mg Prednisolone Steriod and folic acid 
9am 400mg Pentoxoifiline (to improve blood flow to the womb)
1pm 75mg baby asprin
3pm 200mg Progesterone pessary
8pm 400mg Pentoxifiline 
9pm 40mg Clexane
11pm 200mg Progesterone and a calcium supplement to counteract the bone thinning the clexane can cause to patients like me with POF

Add to this of course 200mg estrogen patches changed every 4th day and I make that 11 drugs per day!!! Yes I do rattle as I walk.

Love and luck
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Thanks for the info, yes I think i rattle with you!

Good luck hun


----------



## larkles

Dawn

Fantastic news on your embies and even better they used your dh's sperm   for you both  

Crusoe-great to hear your frosties survived the thaw, not too sure of your Dr's comment though   sending you heaps of      

Larkles
xxx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girls,

Can I join the rattling?  I've got a drug store going on inside me too.  I'm also rattling because I'm loosing my marbles on top of everything else.  

Crusoe - I've had the 4 IF consultants tell me the same thing, no reason why it hasn't worked so far.  I'm wishing you the best for this cycle.

Schmoo - I hope everything goes well on Thursday.  Might see you in Warsaw!

AJ - Thanks for you kind words.  I hope you are well.  

Dawn - Hope things are going well with fertilisation.  

RSMUM - Thinking of you and hoping you are recovering well.  You sound in good spirits but posts can sometimes be deceiving.  

Bonnie - Are you around?

Jo - You make me laugh, I love the image of you pumping and posting.   Have you sent Dr Rok a photo of the girls?  I was in his office yesterday wondering if your photo was up on the wall.  

Pen and Also- I hope you both are OK and not suffering too much.

Giggly - I hope you are enjoying the visit with your friend.  

Hi to everybody else - Bluebell, Misty, Jennifer, Casey et all

Hoping you are all well.


----------



## Womb with a View

AlmaMay - rattle away girl and   darling. xx

Crusoe.....  delighted your lovely snowbabes are now at home and here is a ton of   especially for them.  I knew the IM would keep the snowbabes in perfect condition for you.  Now.....Dr O gave us the same impression too.  He looked and sounded baffled.......which I took to mean we were a lost cause and DP took to mean that Dr O is certain we will get pregnant and couldn't understand why not yet!!   I don't blame him for not talking about further treatment.....he's focused on this one and too right too!!   Wow, your drugs should really do the trick!  I'm delighted you are rattling!  Your drugs are almost the same as mine were.  Thinking good thoughts and happy vibes are coming your way.  xxxx

Dawn - good luck for a bumper crop of embies.  Give DH a cuddle from us all.  What a hero! xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,
Said goodbye to my lovely friend and am going to catch up on some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's now (after a bath as I ming) but just wanted to say a big fat   to our lovely Crusoe who deserves it so much . Sending you and your lovely embies a massive orange knicker-knocker-checking-bucketful-of fairydust. Got you in my thoughts firmly for the next 2 weeks, lovely.  

Dawn, my DH's eyes were watering at the idea of your DHs op, bless him. He said to tell you his commitment to the cause may have included a day trip to Athens for a [email protected]~k (sorry, his words, not mine!) but your DH has his full sympathy. Here's hoping it's worth all the pain and will be a story you'll tell your child(ren) in years to come. 

Will post for longer tomorrow, promise.
Love and hugs,
Giggly
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

HI girls

Crusoe - Great news on those frosties. Sending you loads of sticky vibes. It simply has to be  your turn this times!!!!

Dawn - good news about the 4 embryos honey. Sending positive thoughts your way. It would be brill  if you get 2 for the freezer as well!!!

Helen
x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone, I havent as you may have thought dropped of the planet but feeling a bit low at the moment so am not posting much. However, I am keeping up with everyone else’s news and am routing for you all.

Crusoe, all the energy and positive thoughts I can muster are with you at the moment. Like so many others here we all wish you so much love and luck, you are truly an inspiration to us all and we all have our fingers crossed that your beautiful snow babies are snuggling in and loving their cocktail. I know how long these next two weeks are going to feel for you but hope the thought that we are all with you is helping.

   

Schmoo good luck with your lining tests tomorrow, everything crossed you can go and pick up your snow babies next week.

Dawn hope everything is going well for you!

Love to everyone else, sorry for the short post this time around, just feeling a bit blue at the moment.

Pen
xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Morning all - still raining   

Penny Possy - sorry you're on a downer   

Crusoe - I'm with Bel on this one - you've had a pos before so no reason why you can't do it again - it's just this bl**dy numbers game aka DE

Anyway, to help you along

  

  

  

and  
    

    

Remember to keep laughing and be happy (difficult I know)

AlmaMay - good luck in Warsaw, I've been very remiss and haven't posted Doc Rok yet - will do it today so if you go back ask if you can see the pictures - I've tried uploading them onto a gallery here but can't handle the technology and sizing issues

Love Jo  XXXXXXXX


----------



## Newday

Giggly girl the nurologist started to go into detail about how he cut the testicle beacuse it wqas fixed took it out at which point I said TMI.

Rang clinic this morning all č are now at 4 cell size and Stepan said this is the best they can be at this stage. Going for ET tomorrow just hope we have 2 to freeze as well never had frosties but so far so good.

I have learnt that you have to take everyday as it comes.

Love to all¨¨

Crusoe good luck

Dawn


----------



## HEM

Dawn

Thinking of you and good luck with ET!!!!!

Helen xx


----------



## Jennifer

Dawn - Poor dh   That is fantastic news about your embies though !  All the best of luck for ET    Have been thinking of you xx

Crusoe - Wishing you a speedy and very successful 2ww - Have got everything crossed for you   Keep meaning to send you a PM xx xx

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone
just a quick one to all the lovely abroadies 
We met our future son today - and he is absolutely fabulous  - cheeky, funny, lively , smiley and cute - and he loves cuddles too. he and dh got on so well, and when it was time to leave, he didn't want us to go   my dd meets him tomorrow and then its veryday until he moves in, which will be2 weeks time max   So mad busy now getting everything sorted but loving it too   

crusoe - I am with the others, it is a numbers game - will be thinking of you for next 2 weeks, xxx

Dawn good luck for ET 

Alma May good luck in warsaw 

hi to veryone else - and keep in rattling girls    
love caseyxx


----------



## RSMUM

Casey -               Just can't belive it hun! HOw fantastic!!!

Dawn - thinking of you and willing those little embies on    

Crusoe - may this 2ww be THE ONE     

Hi to everyone else..

Got to go

D X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good evening!

Casey - that is fantastic! Really excited for you, just wonderful news. 

Crusoe - thinking of you during the 2ww and hoping that your snow babies are settling in nicely.  

Dawn - good luck to you too! Hope that your poor DH feels better soon, ouch!

Penny - it is perfectly natural to feel down hun, sending you hugs









Almamay - the very best of luck in Warsaw, you so deserve this to work, you really do!

Schmoo - I hope that you lining is thick and juicy and ready for your frosties.

Jo - did you say you had posted some piccies? Can't wait to see your two little girls!

AJ - WwaV - hope that you are blooming! 

Bonnie - think of you often, hope that you and DD are doing OK.

Giggly - hello!

RSMUM - how are you doing hun?

Hello to Mrs Bunny, Bluebelle, Misty, Larkles, Morven, Bel, Jennifer, janeup, Helen and apologies to those that I have missed.

Me? Well I didn't get much gardening done at the weekend....planted some seeds in the greenhouse and that was it! Chooks wet and fed up too.

I have started straight onto Progy, no BCP, no Decap, seems strange, but I have checked it with the clinic, so gearing up for my FET sooooon!

Had horrible pounding headaches from the Progy, but trying to drink lots of water to get rid of 'em.

Love and luck to all 

Jules
xxx


----------



## becca1969

Hi everyone,

Sorry i have been absent lately,but i think of you all often,

Casey-i am so pleased for you after all you have been through to soon be taking your darling boy home .xxx

Dawn-lots of love & luck to you for e/t-hope it all goes smoothly & fingers crossed for frosties too-really hope that this is the one for you

Crusoe-everything crossed that these snowbabes lead to the baby/ies you so deserve,i truly believe it is a numbers game from my own experience so i have confidence for you that all will be ok,hang in there  ,

WWav-so glad to see you're doing well & your bean honey-bet you're like me & still can't believe it  ,

Lots of love to everyone here & keep believing girls coz miracles really do happen when you least expect,Becca XXX


----------



## safarigirl

just been able to log on - so glad to read of all the two week waits coming up - bel, dawn, almamay - go go go go go go go 

pen so sorry you are down - sending you hugs, and will send you an IM tomorrow.  You are in my thoughts, i know how difficult this time is.

i apologise for brevity of email, but gotta grab some sleep - just wanted you all to know you are in my thoughts .....


----------



## bluebell

Hello lovelies !

You may have noticed I haven't been bouncing around on the boards much recently. It's because I have had my parents staying for a week, but also I have been really busy trying to get a job. I have been having a difficult time as I lost my last job. I am really hurt and angry and think I may have been treated illegally, so I have posted on the Ask a Lawyer thread here on FF. If any of you have time to read this, let me know what you think.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97280.0

Missing you all loads.  Crusoe, I have sent you an IM.

Sorry for the 'me post'. 

Can't wait to see some of you down in the land of ponies and Gigglies and big fat pizzas on 9th June !!

Big snogs to you all, 
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies,  I too am guilty of being rather absent a lot lately.  Thanks to those who have asked about me.  Have been working really hard to get some cash on hand and now tax days for me are looming along with lots of various french papers required for everything from next years school lunches to resident renewals.  The list of documents they demand is long!!!

I know there have been a lot of ups and downs for all of us lately.  Here are some quick messages:

Casey -  Fantastic news! Your little son sounds wonderful.  It must all seem so strange in a way... all these efforts to try for a BFP and then suddenly to just have a little guy cuddling in your arms.  He is one lucky little boy to have found you as his new family.
Crusoe and Dawn -Hope you will soon both be announcing BFPs! 
Schmoo-Hope your lining results are good you can go for FET next week.  Anything special you are doing for the lining to thicken other then estrogen?  
Almamay -I hope Warsaw is lucky for you this time!
Jo - Also will love to see photos of your two little girls! I guess you are pumping with a machine? I was trying to imagine you using an hand pump and  the computer at the same time!  
AJ -  Hope your beans are very happy in that womb and enjoying the view!  
Giggly - Sent you an IM.  Sorry we missed again in Paris.  Third time lucky??
RSMUM - also have a IM ireply in your box.  HOpe you are feeling better.
Pen- I hope that you find some energy and positve vibes soon and get yourself onto a new direction.  It takes time so be kind to yourself. 

Jules-  looks like we are same schedule.  Have also started the estrogen, Medrol, trental and massive mix of vits and supplements.. yesterday I felt so tired and hungry!   Is that the comfort eating starting already??  God do I need to peel off pounds, not add to them.  I started sort of taking some protein diet sachets 9 1-2 a day) as supplements to my very non-protein diet- and hoping to keep away from the chocolates this time.  Have heard that the protein can make you feel tired in the beginning. Also have completely stopped caffeine, even tea.  Saw some studies again that show that even three cups of decaf coffee can reduce fertility.  Not sure that it has any effect when it is DE but I feel I can't take any chances any more. 

I decided to go ahead and try again with DE as the same donor is availabe in June that I have the 2 frosties from.  So they could be mixed together more easily.  ALso this donor ( egg share) gave triplets from 3 embryos to the other receipient!  SO at least I know there is no problem from the eggs.
My biggest concern is this darn lining that now is seemingly getting worse not better.  I have been monitoring it every month since the D & C  in Dec and last month it was only 5.5.  So have started out day one this month with 6mg estradiol.  Also going for acupuncture but no idea if this guy is any good for fertility/ lining issues.  He said yes, but who knows?
Have read some research about Asherman's syndrome ( the unstuck type) and seems that after uterine surgeries like D and C there can be damage to the basal layer.  If so there is not much to be done.  My DR now tells me that she feared this when I did the D and C and of course now I am kicking myself for not having gone out to do the removal of hyperplasia by hysterscopy with her DRs instead.  It seems that there is very little can be done but to wait until ( if?) it recovers.  This is of course not in sync with my biological clock which is nearly wound down to the end now. 

Also have had quite a lot of uncertainty ( and massive depression for a few weeks) after the break up with DP and whether to keep at the IVF.  Actually this cycle feels already a lot better without him involved.  For those that followed my story, you know he added a lot of stress to the picture this past 2 years.  My mind is full of apprehensions about a sibling not having a father and me entirely alone ( as opposed to ALMOST entirely alone)  with 2 children.  But I have to believe I will find a way.  I know when I finish with IVF I will move my full attention to solving those issues as best I can.  One thing at a time ... or at least not everything at the same time, right?

So waiting until June 8th to see if the cycle will be cancelled or not.

ALso forgot to say hello to Safarigirl, Lesley, Lesleyj, Mrs Bunny, Bluebell, Bel, Misty, Larkles, janeup, Helen and not even sure who I have missed.  Hello to everyone!


----------



## Newday

HI all

well day three found us with the 4 embryos progressing 3 x 8 cells and 1 X 7 cell and another one at only 2 cells. We have had two 8 cell embryos put back. Stepan and Marek were surprised at the quality of the embryos considering the way they have to get the sperm.

Dh had a bleed this morning but they checked him out and all seems OK.

They will take the other 2 to day 5 and see if they are OK for freezingHI all

well day three found us with the 4 embryos progressing 3 x 8 cells and 1 X 7 cell and another one at only 2 cells. We have had two 8 cell embryos put back. Stepan and Marek were surprised at the quality of the embryos considering the way they have to get the sperm.

Dh had a bleed this morning but they checked him out and all  OK.

They will take the other 2 to day 5 and see if they are OK for freezing..

Crusoe hope everything is going well.

RSMUM = hope you got some answers today

Love Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, that is fantastic news ! Really keeping everything crossed for you as tight as I can !  
Poor DH ... it makes my eyes water to think what he had to go through.  Hope he is recovering well.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## crusoe

Great news Dawn - I'm rooting for you. Fingers and toes crossed this is it for both of us.


Bluebell I just tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full. I'm sorry you are having such a bad time - not what you need after all you have been through recently. My DH works in HR and although employment law is not really his area he does know bits. I'll show him your "ask a lawyer" posting and let you know if he has any useful observations.

B123 - great to see you posting. You are one tough lady. I have no doubts you could raise two happy children on your own. Good luck with your future plans.

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe 3dp2dt and the doubts are setting in!


----------



## schmoo73

Hi all,

Dawn - great news on your embies, hope that the last 2 go onto blasts for freezing.  Sending you lots of positive thoughts. Hope DH is doing better.


Well had my lining scan and E2 test this am for possible FET next week.  Lining was 7.5mm (day 14) and E2 was 2067 pmol/L does that sound a little high? it looks like we will be having the FET next weds, so keep all your fingers crossed that my last 2 snowbabes defrost ok.

Schmoo x


----------



## MrsBunny

Schmoo, glad it's looking good for your FET next week, already got my fingers crossed for you and hope it works out next week.

Dawn, good news about your two 8 cells and hopefully you'll have a frostie or two (just for peace of mind, you won't need them!).

Crusoe,   good luck on your 2ww, hope it's not too agonising. Sending lots of     and sticky vibes for you.

Bonnie and Jules, good luck with your forthcoming txs, I'm also getting ready for June tx, the time is flying by at the moment, hope it is for you too.

Casey, glad the meeting with your future son went so well, you must be    , so exciting for you!

Big hello to everyone else, sorry no more personals, feeling a bit sluggish due to AF (but glad it's here all the same!)


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

I'm afraid I've been another absentee of late!  Have been trying to put IF at the back of my mind for a while and have unfortunately got into the habit of drinking too much!    Have been told by several doctors I shouldn't give up naturally  (although alcohol doesn't really help there    ), so that's want we've been doing!!  However, latest blood test don't look too promising: fsh has gone above 10 now and oestrogen way too high to be normal.  So we're going to try DE again, but probably changing clinics to Isida.

Bluebell - so sorry I didn't reply to your IM from a while ago about the meet up.  I had meant to, really sorry.  The day of the meet up is actually my birthday, so I'll be spending it with DH.  Although I rather suspect he'd secretly love me to go for the day (and take me out later) so he could play golf! 
Good luck with the job hunting. 

Casey - your post brought tears of happiness to my eyes.  I'm so pleased for you. 

Crusoe & Dawn -  sending positive vibes for the 2ww.       

Schmoo & Jules - good luck for FET.  

WWAV - love the name change!  I'm not sure when I last posted and if I said congrats, so CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy.     So pleased the scan went well.

Bonnie - hope all goes well on June 8th.  

Hello to everyone else.

Best wishes and babydust to all,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Casey       absolutely delighted he has found you guys!!  Over the moon for you.  How exciting for you all.  Have a very happy life together.  I'm crying after reading your post.  It's wonderful. xxxx

Crusoe    rattle away girl!  Ban any thoughts other than positive ones or ones of detachment. xxxx

MiniMe - good to hear from you.  Good luck with your search for a clinic.  I wish you all the very best. xxxx

Ms Minerva   with the meds and your pending FET.  Sending you and your chooks lots of love.  How are your Dad's flowers coming along?  Often think of you.  xxxx

NewDay - great news hun re your wonderful embies.  Poor DH.....   Hope ET went well today.      xxxx

RS Mum - thinking of you. xxxx

Nikki   Hope all is going well. xxxx

Schmoo - lining sounds great but don't know anything about the other levels at all, sorry.  Good luck hun for next week.   xxxx

Mrs Bunny - hope you are well hun. xxxx

Misty   hope all is going well with the meetings. xxxx

Bonnie - good to hear from you and delighted you are having another tx, this time without the negative energy of your ex (sorry, but it's true hun, hope you take it the right way).  The break-up must have really hurt - so sorry darling and I too understand about the depression, been there a few times too many.  The lining......my acupuncturist said it depends on how you view it.  That is, if you've had a good "shed" then the lining is starting from scratch and won't be as thick and if you haven't had a good shed, who knows, it could be thicker.  He said a good bleed when you start your period for that cycle is the main thing.  My lining last time (BFP) wasn't too grand I can tell you.  Good luck babes. xxxx

Janeup - how are you darling?  I know things have been really rough.  Thinking of you. xxxx

Becca!!!  Lovely to hear from you and yes, I can't believe it still.  How are you?  Good luck hun. xxxx

Possy Pen - totally understand why you haven't been around much hun.    Thinking of you. xxxx

Giggles me old fruit....how you doing?  You are such a wonderful person.  Enjoying your half-term? xxxx

Last but not least, our BLUEBELL.......so sorry to hear you've been down babes.  I am going to read your other thread in a mo and get back to you.  A massive hug from me   Lots and lots of heaps of love, xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Gosh what a busy few days on the board  

Thanks to everyone who has been helping me with my down in the dumps week, feeling a little brighter today and have a follow up call this afternoon with Wessex so I’m sure that will help me deal with some of my feelings. For everyone who sent me hugs, a big big one back!   

Crusoe my lovely, hope you are hanging in there, no negative thoughts or pee sticks ok! Police are watching (although the smiley seems to have disappeared!)

Aldo, hope you are ok babe. I know how hard it is, we are all thinking of you.

Giggles sent you a PM to say sadly I cant make the abroadies chat next weekend, bummer  . Hope to meet up with you all some other time though!

Casey, your post made me cry, how wonderful for you you must be so excited! 

Jules all the very best of luck honey, sending you some baby dust.

Bluebell and Bonnie lovely to see you posting. Hoping you are ok to go ahead with your FET in a weeks time.

Dawn fantastic news on your embies, they sound beauties. Wishing you all the luck in the world on your 2WW

Schmoo great news for you  too, lots of lovely positive news around the last few days, best of luck honey.

Everyone I've missed hope you are all doing well and thanks again for all your support. We are working on our plans for the next cycle and are probably going to stay with Ceram although the egg-share issue is always a concern. Totally understand why they do it but means we only have two chances with them at best with each cycle.  Still there is something to be said for familiarity and knowing everyone at the clinic. Ruth, Fiona and Dr. B are all lovely lets just hope for a new donor quickly. Will be keeping an eye on everyone and will let you know when we get some news.

Love and hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## janeup

Hi everyone - sorry haven't been around much!  But been checking in to see how you all are.    
Crusoe - big positive hugs to you NOW.  Keep away from those pee sticks.  
WwaV - great name! Do you intend to float about like Helena Bonham Carter like in the film verion of Forster Novel of nearly the same name? We could start a game on similar sounding words like Womb at the Top, womb raider, High Womb...sorry I must stop this is getting ridiculous!  
Pen - I  know what you mean about sticking to the place you know. I am sure being relaxed and comfortable with people you are familiar with can play a huge part in achieving success in the end.  Whatever you chose to do FF are here for you. Lots love.xx
Dawn - that's great great news about your embies. Lots of   for the 2ww.
Bluebell - hope you are okay. Sounds like you have had a miserable time. I can't believe how people can be. There are laws in place to protect the rights of the mother and it sounds like you have a case here..have you been to the CAB etc?  
bonnie - really pleased you are having another go and YES you will make a fantastic mum to 2 children! my mum bought me and my older brother up singlehandedly until she met my stepdad (I was six months when he came into my life). Acupuncture is very very good - I have told you about this before. Lots love.
casey - that's fantastic news!  well done for you and your family. xxx
aldo - hugs to you. 
Jules - hope all is okay - lots of luck and baby dust to you now. 
Schmoo - best of luck for next week honey. 
hi to Safari MUM, Mini-me, Mrs bunny, Newday and all the other lovely abroadies.
I am well.  Off camping this Saturday for one night (am I mad?) but first stop to brighton to see my DD to tell her our news!  very excited. Also my brother just called to say he and his lovely girlfriend are 11 weeks pregnant (only one week ahead of me!).  
Dad is okay - well, not really. We are all going over on sunday as a family to sort of say goodbye. I am so prepared for this now and in many ways, hope it is soon as my poor mum has been through so much. Dementia takes away the person you love and remember too.  
Must go now ladies. write soon.xxx


----------



## Dunnie

Hi everyone having overseas treatment, don't know if you've seen the message posted today 'Are you considering going to Spain or elsewhere' :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97393.0

I've just spoken to this chap about my reasons for now deciding to go overseas for donor egg treatment and he's particularly interested in the law around anonimity in the UK. He's travelling to Ceram, Spain on Monday for his research so is keen to talk to anyone out there on Monday. The programme is likely to be broadcast on Tuesday 14th June at 4pm on BBC Radio 4.

Dunniex


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Dunnie,

I spoke to the guy too at length, he is a really interested to hear of peoples experiences and reasons for going abroad i.e. how has the legal issues affecting anonymity (sp?) affected the availability of donor eggs and donor sperm.

He is very easy to talk to and seemed genuinely interested in my experiences.

These sort of things are really important to educate and help other people understand our issues and of course assist those already in the process. I for one will always try to help on these sort of things.

Pen
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Well done Pen and Dunnie - I think it's really important to get these issues out in the open and talked about but it takes a lot of guts to talk to the press.


----------



## Ruth

Yes, he´s with me on Monday and I have already got 2 couples who are out here willing to speak to him plus he is doing an interview with me!!! At least I don´t have to get my har done quickly before hand!!!!!! 

Ruth


----------



## crusoe

Well done Dunnie, Pen and Ruth. My feeling has always been that things will  never ever change in the UK unless people speak out against the crazy situation re: donors in this country. Really well done all of you!!!

On a vaguely related note - the latest issue of RED magazine has a feature on online support groups and our very own good ole Fertility Friends has a good mention.

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely sunny weekend

Love and luck Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Still no longer post from me- bf's wedding yesterday and DIY-tastic today but thinking of you all, especially our 2wwers...   

LOVELY weather for the wedding after a week of solid rain, v.happy for them that it didn't chuck. Decided however that I'm going to learn to smile like an ordinary person for photos in future as in every single photo of me ever I'm pulling a stupid face, doing bunny ears on someone else or just generally looking 'gopping' as a dear old Welsh friend used to say... Time to turn over a new leaf!   Again.

Crusoe- hope you're putting your feet up and enjoying the magazine reading. I had a subscription to Red for a while that someone bought me and used to like reading it. Have to confess to reading trash mags from time to time to see who else has cellulite/spots/bad luck. DH usually grabs it before I get to read it as well! 

Bluebell- hope you get some answers about your job. Sounds like it's a bit fishy to me but I'm not in HR. REALLY looking forward to seeing you next weekend.  

Mini-Me- lovely to hear from you, have a great birthday.

RSMum- will write you an IM tomorrow, promise.  

Had my latest thyroid blood test on Thurs, should get the result on Mon. Hoping it'll be all systems go for FET before summer hols but not holding my breath.   Fingers crossed.

Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - wishing you the best of luck for the 2ww.  

Pen - thinking of you, hope that you are doing OK. Good for you for speaking to the media!

Dunnie and Ruth too.

Janeup - good to hear from you, so sorry about your Dad, but I know how important it is to say goodbye, but the hardest thing in my life I have ever had to do  Thinking of you hun.

Schmoo - looks like we are nearly cycle buddies, my FET is soon, not saying more, trying to keep a low profile this time around 

Bluebell - I have had nothing but trouble at work since I had DD and my male manager left and was replaced by a woman, who has made it very clear that she doesn't like part-time workers, but it is so hard to prove discrimination and many, me included just don't want the "fight" on top of having a child and TTC another! Stay strong.

Bonnie - thanks for your good wishes, really hope that life improves for you, you deserve it! Good luck for 8th June.

WWAV - chooks (and me!) are enjoying the lovely weather and the garden is coming on well, planting all my Dad's favourite flowers, still shedding loads of tears, I miss him so much, think that I always will......

Trying to take this FET in my stride, and to be one of these "fertility tourists" that we all read about! 

Going to pop 'em in and just try to forget about it all and enjoy the sun! 

Giggly, my gurning







friend, good luck for your test results on Monday!

Big  Dawn, Casey, mini-me, Safarigirl, Aldo, Mrs Bunny, RSMUM, Misty, Becca and all!



Jules
xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

After reading Pen's, Dunnie's and Ruth's posts I telephoned the media guy as well. A totally agree that this is a matter that should be discussed rather than hiding it away as if it does not exist. Anyway - it was a Saturday so I did not get to speak tohim   but I left a message so hopefully he will get back to me.

Crusoe - I hope you are doing OK on the 2ww - sending you sticky vibes          

Helen
x


----------



## Dunnie

Well done Pen, Ruth and Helen for speaking to this guy.

Helen - I'm sure he'll call you back he was keen to talk to as many people as poss, it's totally anonymous and he won't broadcast your details.

Dunniex


----------



## Newday

well we are home. We were delayed by and hour so was getting fed up.

Waiting to hear if any frosties. I have got some AF type pains hope this is a good sign. Off for some sleep now

Dawn


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies,  I had a much longer pst but it went and disappeared on me!!  

Crusoe and Dawn-  good luck on 2ww
Schmoo , Mrs Bunny and Jules-  looks like we might all be cycle buddies in JUne.

RSMUM-  hope you are ok??
AlmaMay-  have you been off to Invimed lately?  Hope you are well.

WWAV-  Thanks AJ.  You are right about the negative energy.  This is the first cycle I have had in 18 months that I did not feel entirely stressed out.  Or because of ex- DP, DD ill, or a new clinic.  SO maybe this will all help.  I relaxed all wkd with DD -the park, movies, and early to bed.  

My lining is 4.8 on day 7.  SO that is not too bad of news seeing how it was only 5.6 on day 14 last time!  I started straight off with 6 mg estradiol and added a patch last night .  Plus the trental I had not taken before.  And the acupuncture.  Making sure to drink a little redwine every night and eat protein.  ( Usually it is a lot of red every night and no protein!!!  HA HA!  No, actually feel rather ill with any wine lately which is not great considering how I live in Franced and like the taste of it.)  
As for the acupucnture- Who knows??  I guess it can’t hurt.  Just seems so weird to have someone stick needles all over you and not really explain anything at all.  

Janeup or any of you that have had acupuncture for lining problems only ( not egg development) I 
had needles all around my pubic bone area, some on the lower back, above elbow and shin area.  Does this sound right?

Hello to everyone else. HOpe you all had good weekends.

Love,

Bonnie
b123


----------



## schmoo73

Bonnie - I had 5 acupuncture sessions with  a chinese company down the road to where I live and that's where he put the needles in me, except for the elbows  .  I started on 6mg too.  Good luck with your tx, cycle buddy!

Keep me posted.

Take care

Schmoo x


----------



## janeup

Bonnie - I had acupuncture for lining build up and it worked a treat. good luck with your cycle! I went every Saturday for 5 weeks. I also had acupuncture immediately before and after transmission at my clinic in Spain.  I am not sure if it helped but it was great to lie down and relax for 30 mins after the embies had been put back in, instead of rushing back to the hotel.
lots lovexxx Jane


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya all,

Think I need a new thread entitled "Would like to have tx abroad one day" !

Thyroid results still off and now being referred by my GP to an endocrinologist. They've reduced my dose again but no chance of a cycle now before September so I'm a bit fed up today. Sorry to whinge. 

Ok, pity party over.

Hope everyone's enjoying the lovely summer weather and that it lasts. I think it looks nice all week until Friday and can't see any further than that on the BBC website but it looks nice for our get-together on Sat.

A big hello to everyone, esp the 2wwers and Mrs M who I haven't chatted to in ages.

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Newday

Oh I am so happy Stepan has just emailed and said we have two nice blastocysts ( his words) frozen.

We have never had frozen embryos before I just can't believe it.

Hopefully thats a good sign for the ones I had put back.



Dawn


----------



## Martha Moo

Dawn
thats fantastic news

So pleased for you

 u wont need them for the moment honey

sending lots of 

Love Emxx


----------



## three_stars

Giggly- very, very sorry to hear that you are having more delay.  
Hugs
Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - sorry to hear that, I am logged into chat if you want to chat

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

All on my own in there at the moment!


----------



## bluebell

Wey heeeeeeeeey Dawn .... really pleased for you.  It does help so much to have frosties as a comfort blanket, but as the lovely Em says, you won't need them !

Giggles, you have the patience of an angel and the positivity of a  .... can't think what ....... a skylark ? (just seen one out of the window), a slug ? (when it cheerfully eats all my lettuces),  a tomato plant trying to grow in my arctic garden ?  You are an incredible babe .... you cheer us all up even when you have crap news !  Hope we'll be cycle buddies in the autumn.

Thank you all so much for your help about my job.  I am frantically applying for new jobs now and have an interview on Monday, so things are moving in the right direction for me. I won't be sueing my employer, but will present them with a report of what they did wrong so they can learn from their mistakes. 

Must dash... I have a tick   to remove from my (rather enormous) belly after fettling around the soggy west coast at the weekend.  I'm surprised it is finding any blood as there is such a layer of fat to get through.  Mind you, it isn't that bloated looking so maybe it hasn't got any yet. 

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

There's a whole lot of lovin' round here- you lot are lovely.         

Bluebell- I'd wish you luck for your interview but I'LL SEE YOU ON SATURDAY!!!!!            As for patience and positivity, well there's been worse! It's summer, the sun is shining and the garden's lovely. Have been a bit fed up today out of frustration more than anything but DH and I have decided I'm going to self-refer to a top-dog endocrinologist who specialises in POF and HRT and who knows about thyroid as well and see what he has to say. Heard about him through the Daisy Network so fingers crossed. Will try to make an appt tomorrow and go to the other appt when it comes through as well. REALLY looking forward to Saturday.          How many shall I book for for Sat evening ?

Dawn- that's fab news, here's to a whole brood for you.    

Mrs M- sorry to have missed you, name a chat time and we can catch up.

No time for other personals, Prison Break is on!

Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

Giggles - hun, I am sorry that you didn't get the results that you wanted, I hope the endocrinologist can sort your problems out quickly so that you can cycle soon.

Bluebell - good luck with the interview, hope it goes well for you!  That sounds delightful to have a tick on your abdomen - hope it comes off easily.

Dawn - so pleased to hear you have some frosties.  Hope you are doing alright on your 2ww.

Schmoo x


----------



## HEM

Dawn

So pleased about your frosties - that is great news and I hope everything is positive for the embies you have had transferred - thinking of you !!!!!!!!

Helen x


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

A quick hello from Warsaw.  Just wanted to post a few personals.

Giggles - I'm very sorry to hear things are delayed.  How incredibly frustrating for you and for those of us who are cheering you on.  

Dawn - So pleased you have 2 frosties.  

Bonnie - Good news about your lining.  Any idea when you are off to Greece?  I'm rooting for you.

Bluebell - Ewww!  Hope you got rid of the tick.  

 Hi to everybody else.

Got to run to my appt with my consultant to find out when EC is.

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## three_stars

Dear Ladies!
Hello everyone.
Hope all is well.
Bluebell- I say EWWW also.  A tick!  Having seen too many cases of that ticks' disease we get in the USA ( especially out on Long ISland, I can say the word tick gives me the jeebies!

Giggly-  you are an inpsiration to us on in PMA.  

Alma May-  I am sure you are enjoying Warsaw.  Are you there on your own or with a buddy?  Good luck for EC.  Let us know how it goes.  My Donor comes to clinic on Wednesday and then I have second scan on friday before we know if it goes ahead.  If so I think it will be end of next week.  I have the prescription for the Viagra; if things are not good enough on Friday, I will take 3 days worth.  Would rather do the suppositories but none to be found in France.  i know Invimed mentioned this too me?  Have you tried that with them?  Do they make there own through a chemist or what?  Just thought you might know. 

Would have loved to join up this weekend but as turns out I am hoping for ET next week.  You ladies have a drink or two for me as well.

Love,

Bonnie
b123


----------



## crusoe

GG - my you have had it tough! You have the patience of a saint! This extra wait must be sooooooo frustrating but if getting your thyroid problem sorted out brings that BFP in September it will have been so worth the wait. I like the idea of seeing this "top-dog endocrinologist" sounds like a good step forward to me. I wish I'd done it!!! When September comes we will all be cheering you on from the side lines!!!

Bluebell - good luck on the job hunting front and Bonnie loads and loads of luck for ET next week. Fingers and toes crossed this is the one!!!

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks Crusoe,
You have tried just about everything you could yourself, hun! Been reading your 2ww diary and doing my very best not to send you IMs all the time wishing you luck as I'm sure I'd wind you up more, but please know I'm with you every step of the way.   You too have the patience of a saint or you wouldn't have stuck with it so long, or perhaps like me you're just not ready to give up just yet and have to know you've thrown everything you have at it. You seem to be doing brilliantly anyway, and sounding pretty upbeat. Here's to a lovely BFP next Monday.    

Bonnie- ET next week, wow! Hope that goes brilliantly and that Athens isn't too hot. Give Penny a kiss from me.    

Almamay- best of luck in Warsaw.    

Schmoo- Hi!  

Got an appt to see Dr Conway on Mon 11th so now need to get print-outs of all my blood work from the GP to take up with me. At least I'm moving forward a little.

Hugs to all you lovely ladies,
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quickie to say HI to you all - Crusoe I am thinking about you a lot hun!!!

Just read your post GG - you said it all MILES better than I could!

Sorry to dash but have just had a trampoline arrive !!  Much excitement round our house today!


----------



## crusoe

Oh - you lot are just fab. I feel so surrounded by lovely people who care  - I'm sat here with tears in my eyes. Thank-you all!

RSMUM - can I come round for a bounce?  (sounds a bit rude!) enjoy the trampoline. 

Love and luck
Crusoe


----------



## Newday

Hi all day 5 and already going mad!

I haev very bad back ache between bra strap and top of bum.
Is this a good sign?

went to get up off the bed and had sharp pain in left hand side really hurt.

Crusoe any signs yet? thinking of you

Yes I know I'm mad so early in but you know how it gets you!

Bye for now

dawn


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies!  NOt sure how many of you noticed as it wsa not posted at the top of our tx outside UK board.  Tony made a big announcement tonight at FF is now a non profit limited company.  You can see ther news on first page- site news.  
Well done and congratulations to all the team of FF!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Here is a link to tony and the teams announcement

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97807.msg1380060;boardseen#new

Em


----------



## Womb with a View

Dawn - great news about your snowbabies!  Good luck hun for a BFP. xx

Giggles - so sorry you're having to wait again but I am sure it won't make any difference....when that BFP is due, it's unstoppable.  Good luck foe the 11th.xx

Bonnie - good luck for ET this coming week. xx

Blubell - glad you're moving on and I am sure you will bounce back from it really quickly.  You star.  xxx

AlmaMay - hope EC goes well and you get a bumper crop.  Lots of sticky vibes.  xx

Congratulations to Tony and team!!

Crusoe.....          are you testing tomorrow, or have I skipped a week?  Thinking of you hun.  Good luck darling.  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Druzy    
Schmoo73    
AlmaMay    
Bonnie/b123     (testing 25/06)


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE FET   
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF    
Joeyad DE IVF IM Barcelona   
Beanie10 Ceram DE  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE   
HEM IVI Barcelona DE   
Nat210 Ceram DE   
Vindo Serum Athens DE    
Boakie Ceram DE   
Hola69 Altra Vita DE   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE  
Radnorgirl  
Brownowl CFC DE   
Lazydog Ceram DE   
WWAV! (AJ)IM Barcelona DE   
Janeup IVI DE IVF   EDD 27/12/07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

RSMUM Ceram 
Jet Ceram  
Penelope Positive Ceram 
Bel Ceram 
River Ceram 
Jassie Ceram 
Casey Ceram 
Pinkpaula Ceram 
Andream Ceram 
Valie Ceram 
Kone Ceram 
Nat210 Ceram 
NikkiAnk Ceram 
Nosnic Ceram 
Meercat Ceram 
Lozzy Ceram 
Shazzer Ceram 
LaraB Ceram 
Boakie Ceram 
Rosalind Ceram 
Reb Ceram DE 
Lazydog Ceram  
GeorgieB Ceram  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE 
Plurps IM Barcelona 
Clararose IM Barcelona 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona 
EllieJ IM Barcelona 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl  
MrsBunny Ceram DE IVF Donor found 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 
SpayKay PGD at Ordas & Palomo 
Larkles Ceram DE IVF 
Bengal Ceram DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 

*
Russia   * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz DE IVF    
Yonny Reprofit 

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
B123 Serum DE IVF 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 
Mickle Chania DE IVF 

*
 Germany   * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Schmoo73 Invimed 
AlmaMay hammersmith/Invimed 
Tea Invimed 

*
 Latvia   * 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*
Ukraine   * 

Druzy ISIDA DEIVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona *


----------



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97834.new#new

Happy chatting 

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

any updates please let me know  

Wishing for many more BFP on this thread  

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Newday

soory for this it is a ME post. Well here I am day 6 and already convinced that it hasn't worked. No symptoms. Yes I know everyone will say it's too early but I WANT them.I want a small bleed just anything to know that something is happening.

I do feel slightly sick but think it's nerves far too early to get morning sickness I know. I am getting back ache but I am sat at the computer most of the day.

I am going mad mad mad.

Just wish there was some sign.

Thanks

for listening /reading 


Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Dawn - you are not alone. I don't really have much in the way of symptoms either and it is 9dp2dt for me. I think the symptoms I do have are largely dreamed up in my head.
I am trying to get through this by remembering that lots of ladies have had no symptoms and gone on to get BFP's. Gromie on the IM board was 80% her tx hadn't worked and she is pregnant with triplets.
Hang in there - stay calm. No symptoms is not necessarily a bad thing.

We can do this
Lots of Love
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Newday

Oh Crusoe

thanks so much. I guess you and I are coming from the same point too many previously failed cycles.

What day are you testing?

Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Dawn - Monday is test day for me officially, although I may well give in at the weekend and test at home.

Just remember  - just because we have had previous failed cycles it doesn't mean these ones aren't going to work. We both have good chances of success.

Love
Crusoe
xx


----------



## janeup

loads of sticky vibes for Dawn and Crusoe right now. Thinking of you both!


----------



## three_stars

Dear Dawn and Crusoe,  Hang in there you two.  I know how hard it is, all the waiting, not knowing.  

Dawn, try to find some distraction if you can.  Maybe start a good book.. a long one to put your mind elsewhere if you can. You still have a week or so to wait.  

I am going mad as well today and I have not even made it to know yet if we will go forward on this cycle!  SO if we do you will have to be there calming me down in 2-3 weeks time. 

I spent most the day again at the hair salon trying to salvage my short, blonde ruined hair that was previously long and light brown..  This is going to take a long time to fix... maybe as long as it takes to get PG!  I am putting all the blame on ex-DP today.. it was out of anger at him that I went and let them give me a new "look"!     .  
Meanwhile I was fighting back tears as the 4 hours at a salon with nothing to do but think gave me a massive depression.

So like I said... best to try and keep busy!!    ( And definitely do not go near a hair salon right now!!!   )

love,
Bonnie 
b123


----------



## Penelope Positive

Dawn and Crusoe - step away step away      were watching you!

So hoping it is your turn and no symptoms, lots of symptoms means absolutely nothing at all as you know and remind me when I'm on a wait.

Hoping and praying for you guys, hang in there only a few days to go.

     

Pen
xx


----------



## safarigirl

just wanted to say a quick hello - sorry i havnt posted for awhile, MIL staying with us, and not much time ... cant leave my favourite page open to dip in and out of quickly.

thinking of you bonnie, dawn, giggly, crusoe - know you are all in treatament, or about to be (and giggles sorry its been postponed)  ps hubby was bending over me last night as i had a quick read - he loved your name (giggles and was quite surprised at your avatar!!!!)

Dawn it is not really that common to bleed for implantation - i have been pregnant 4 times and never bled .... its also so normal to feel that sense of "down" in the second week - first week is full of the possibility and second week you start second guessig, looking for non existent symptoms - it is way way way too early to have any real symptoms, and anything you have is a good sign anyway!!!!!  I know its hard, but what you are going through is normal - you have waited so long to have this treatment and are feeling a little vulnerable - i know that feeling well .... sending you big hugs and just remember there is every every chance that you are pregnant right now ... dont worry about the sumptoms, or lack of them - it means nothing, just focus on those embies implanting in your lovely tummy ...

Crusoe i cant tell you how much i am thinkig of you - i whisptered in frida's ear to call on the baby spirits to grow in your tummy .... you are in mythoughts every day ... you are so right you, bonnie and dawn have every chance of all been pregnant ... its a difficult old time but hang in there, we are all behind you

bonnie i had to laugh about your hair, i did that when i got divorced (first husbnad) cut off my hair to spite my ex husbnad (what was i thinking) cut it short and cropped, and looked like meryl streep in sophies choice (I had also lost aobut 1 stone) and had hollow cheecks, grim hair cut and ex husband look startled at my new look to say the least!!!!!  I am sure you look lovely anyway with your hair ... and once you are pregnant all those hormones will help your hair grow anyway should you want it ....

giggles so sorry for the delay .,.. but hey once you are pregnant who cares if it was delayed a month or two

big hello to everyone else, sorry no further personals, just wanted to let those testing soon that you are in my thoughts.....

lots of love and hugs


----------



## Bel

Hiya Girls,

Crusoe - Your IM box is full!! Been thinking of you loads. Wishing you the BFP you soooo deserve!! This is the worst part of the 2ww. Hang in there girl....I think you're doing really well staying away form the pee sticks. Well done!! Sending you positive vibes.xxxx Hold onto the dream,x

Dawn - The second 2ww is so hard isn't it? Not long now and as Crusoe said just because tx has failed before doesn't mean it will this time...you've just got to keep going until it's your turn. I hope this is your turn. keep Strong.xx

Safari-girl - Great to hear from you...hope Frida is looking after her mummy!!xx

GG- So sorry to hear you have had another set back. I hope this Saturday helps take your mind off things. I really wish I could make it this weekend, it was so lovely meeting up with you all last time. I will be there in spirit with you all. Have a drink for me!! Hugs to you,x

WWAV (AJ) - So pleased all is going well for you. Gosh time flies doesn't it...can't beleive you are 14 weeks already. Has it sunk in yet? So pleased for you hun. This baby is going to be sooooo lucky!!xx

Rsmum - Thinking of you as ever. Sending you positive thoughts and strong vibes. kepp strong.xx

Bonnie - Thinking of you too. I know you have had such a bad time lately. Keep strong hun,xx

BB - Wish I was meeting up with you on Saturday. Will definately get together soon. Hope your interview goes well on Monday. Sending you lots of positive 'give me that job' vibes,xx

I know Ihave missed loads, but hi to all my lovely FF buddies.

Well must go, but just wanted you all to know that even though I am not the best at posting nowadays I do keep my eye on you all and wish you all luck, love and happiness,

Bel,xx


----------



## babycrazy

Hi dawn 
I am thinking of you and sending many positive vibes. 
I had no symptoms, I lost  spot of caramel colour dis on wed after ET on Mon.  I had 2 blasts, one expanding, one early,  I think it was my early blast that implanted as scan says 1day less, so i doubt it was implantation..  One day less was on my 2nd scan i paid for at a fetal monitoring clinic .  I had 1st on NHS day before at Hosp on an empty bladder, this said 5 days less SCREAM, ALARM BELLS!!.
If you girls Google , Testing IVF PG, you will find some IF Clinics say test 14 days from EC some say ET.  I had 5day embers and told to test 14days from ET,  but my friend who had 5 day Blast at Lister here in UK was told to test 10days post ET.  Just trying to say test if you must, but dont take it serious if its a neg 1st time .
Xx
Karen
XX
Karen


----------



## Womb with a View

Bel, lovely to hear from you. You are often in my thoughts.  xxx

Dawn and Crusoe.....it is just so blooming hard, the 2ww, especially that 2nd week.  Even when ladies get a positive, and are already pregnant but don't know it, they suffer just as much, it's crucifying for most of us.  Implantation bleeding......never happened for me.  Nor sore breasts, etc.  Don't know what to suggest but Pos Pen's suggestion of a good book is a fab idea.  Stay away from hairdressers though!  BONNIE....I had to laugh too!  Sorry hun, it will grow.  

                   Loads of babydust to you two. xxxx


----------



## yonny

Hi girls, I know I dont post here very often but I do read up on you all!! 

A very quick me up date - Im now at Reprofit, had my dip jab yesterday and have ET planned for 12th July!!  

Thinking of you Dawn and Crusoe      

Hi to everyone else at whatever stage you're at! 
Yonny x


----------



## bluebell

Just typed a long post and lost it ..booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !

Just wanted to wish Crusoe and Dawn every biggest good wish for testing. We will have several drinks for you on Sat and have a big group BFP vibeystickything.  2WWs are hell.  I am thinking of you both often.  We are all the same with the symptoms thing.  we all try to tell each otehr not to read anything into them, but it is impossible not to ... we are all looking for any little clue.  I found the only way to deal with it is serious distraction, e.g. good films, pub etc.

Bonnie you should see my haystack hair !  When I was younger it was luscious golden curls.  Now I dodge the local combine harvesters in case they get confused !  I am sure I have birds nesting in there and live in terror of ending up looking like the woman with the bun in Big Brother.

Thanks to Bel for being so lovely as ever. You are such a kind person, and also to the thoughtful WWAV for thinking of me too.

Love to everyone else,
Bloooooobs xxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Just a quick one.

Want to wish Crusoe and Dawn the best.  Nothing you do is right, nothing you do is wrong (of course don't stop the drugs).  I'm a firm believer in, "Whatever gets you through the 2ww, is alright, alright." Humm, doesn't sound as good as the song but never mind.  

Bonnie - Oh no.  You poor thing.  I've done that so many times to myself and only had myself to blame.  My poor hair has been every colour under the sun and every length as well.  Just be glad it isn't a tattoo!  Hair grows out.  

Bluebell - You made me laugh about dodging combine harvesters!

AJ - I hope you are feeling well and blooming!

GG - Wish I could make the meet this weekend.  Please have a drink for me too.  

 Hi to all the other lovely Abroadies

I'm writing this from a very summery and hot Warsaw.  Had EC today and got 15 eggs.  Quite surprised and pleased about that (detailed post on my blog for those interested).  Going out to celebrate with DH tonight who is going back to London tomorrow night.  I'm stuck on my own till my 6am flight on Sunday (my birthday) so I can have ET on Saturday.  Not so happy about that    But I'll do whatever it takes...

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## Penelope Positive

AlmaMay

Fantastic news on your bumper crop! Hope everything goes well on transfer day   

Dawn and Crusoe hope you guys are hanging in there! Am thinking of you both and hope your not going around the bend with your 2ww's . 

Bluebell and Giggly so looking forward to seeing you both on Saturday! 

Just a quick one from me for now. Hope everyone is well out there

Love and hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## safarigirl

almamay excellent news on you crop of eggies ...... so glad for you ... will be thinking of you on saturday and sending you ltos of positve vibes ....

pen big hello to you ..... hope you feeling a bit better and stronger ....


----------



## schmoo73

Almamay - excellent news on your EC, sorry I didn't manage to meet up with you, not much time in Warsaw was a dash there and back - Hope all 15 fertilise    .  Happy birthday for sunday too hun.

Dawn & Crusoe - thinking of you both - sending you lots of positive vibes.

Pen - like safarigirl says hope you are feeling stronger & better.

Bonnie - hope you hair problems have been sorted.

Update - Well we are back from Poland after both our frosties survived the thaw and hopefully snuggling in nicely, which I am soooooo pleased about, was really worried about that    so now on the dreaded 2ww and trying to do nothing which is very hard to do...! i am also gonna try and not think about it this time, as previous 2ww I am so consumed with the whole thing that it makes me go    . I am determined not to analyze any twinge or symptom or lack of symptoms as that is just medication, I have also got the whole of next week off work too, which I haven't had on previous 2ww, I only have to go to work the last 2 days of the 2ww, which isn't too bad.


Hello to everyone else I have missed - hope you are all well.

Schmoo x


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

sorry I havent posted in a while, computer probs and mad busy with work..but I think of you all often and wouldnt be where I am today without all your kind help and support... 

Debs/rsmum - hope you are ok sweets, been thinking of you so much xxx

Crusoe and dawn tons of positive wishes coming your way...xx

Giggly big hugs to you xx

B123- how you doing?  Sorry about your hair...Think of you often xx

Bel- big hugs and big hello to you xx

Hi to evryone I havent mentioned, big hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn, Crusoe and - thinking of you during the 2ww      

Karen - I tested 10p5dt.

Schmoo - great news about your frosties!    Hope that both of mine survive too!

Almamay - 15 eggs, that it just great news!

Bonnie - it is just so horrible when you have your hair cut and then hate it, I hope that it grows on you, in more ways than one  ....(OK, I know it that was a terrible, corny joke  )

WWAV, Safarigirl, hola69, Helen, janeup - big hello to you and your bumps! 

Bel - hugs to you, RSMUM, Pen, - big hugs to you, thinking of you, hope that you are doing OK

Yonny - good luck to you for 12th.

Giggly - hope that you have a great time on Saturday with the rest of the Abroadies! Do have a  or two for me!

Me? Let's just say that my FET is very soon...but I just want to keep a low profile ...well, it worked for AJ/WWAV!!!!









Love and luck to all 

Jules (AKA The Secret Squirrel)
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

AlmaMay!!!!!  15 eggs.....absolutely fabulous!  Tons of babydust and good luck for fertilsation, ET and the 2ww.  Happy birthday for Sunday and I really hope you get a great, great birthday present this year - one you'll remember for the rest of your life.  xxx

Dawn and Crusoe....hang in there.  Lots of luck to you both. xxx

Ms Minerva......how you doing hun?  Thinking of you, as always. xxx

Hi to Hola! xxx

Schmooooooooo that is fantastic news!  The Power of the Snowbabies......I truly believe they have hidden powers!!  (Look at me!)  You take time to relax, chill and take it easy on your 2ww.     xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Thanks sweetie, have bought a couple of dvd's for next week and plan on being mainly on my a**e next week  

good luck ladies

Schmoo x


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

AlmaMay - really pleased to hear that you have 15 eggs. Fingers crossed they all fertilise brilliantly and you have a lovely choice of tip top embies. I'm sure from that bumper crop you will. Have a very happy birthday!!

Schmoo - welcome to the 2ww. Great news on both frosties making it. Keep thinking about all the wondeful frostie successes there have been lately - Radnorgirl, Marina, AJ etc - those thoughts have kept me going over the last few days!!

MsMinerva - good luck  with your forthcoming FET too. Come on FET girls - lets bump up those FET stats even more!!!!!

Dawn - how are you doing. Have you been driven to test yet!!!

This is the first time I haven't started testing at about 8dp transfer. Today is day 11 and I just can't bring myself to do it - I guess I want to keep the dream alive a little longer but I expect I will give in and test before the BHCG on Monday - I have to be prepared before that dreaded phone call.

I hope all of you meeting up tomorrow have a fab day. Why do you always meet up when I'm about to test and am likely to be such lousy company I can't make it Are you trying to tell me something?? 
Anyway I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping you have a great time. Someone take some piccies please!!

Love and luck everyone and thank-you all for your continued support and positivity. It really, really has helped me this time.

Crusoe xx


----------



## schmoo73

Crusoe hun good luck for testing when ever you do it.     Keep us posted, and if you need to chat send me a PM.  Will be thinking of you!  

Just a little information that Dr A gave me in Invimed, she said that they did a recent study on FET and there previous stats were 25%, but they have increased to about 35% which is really good. 

Have a good time tomorrow night ladies, sorry can't make it.

Take care all

Schmoo x


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies!  Hope all will have a great weekend, especially those meeting up on Saturday.  SO wish I could be there too.
Crusoe- hope you ahve good news this weekend!!!

The hair repair session took 4 hours and it is better, but only slightly.  I changed glasses as well so not sure who I see when I look in the mirror.  ( even if my vision is better!!! )
Started Viagra yesterday and likely should have started sooner but it does tend to give wicked headaches! Have now discovered that taking them a half tablet at a time and not just before bed is better.  They certainly are expensive!  

I had acupuncture again today and Day 11 scan.  So spending lots of cash this cycle preparation but have exactly the same results as in february.  The scan was only 6.7mm.   
The donor is already set for EC on sunday so my clinic tells me they really need another scan tomorrow to know if I should go ahead.  It seems since I did not down-regulate and have my own egg that is at 18, my body is producing its own estrogen and when it releases, sunday or monday will also produce progesteron and my lining will likely stop thickening or rather not give an accurate reading.??  Not sure if that is all correct but the point is the thickness tomorrow decides whether the cycle is cancelled or not.  
Do you know how difficult it is to find someone to do a scan for you on Saturday, especially calling on a friday afternoon?!?!  Yes, well I suppose you have all found yourself in the same boat before.  Just add that extra bit of STRESS!!!!!

It is rare that there is any films on in our home appropriate fro a 4 yr old... but last night could not sleep ( due to the Viagra) and watched "Children of Men".  I know this maybe has been out some time now... probably not the best film to watch just before IVF even if the subject is that the whole world has become infertile.

AlmaMAY-Fingers crossed for you tomorrow.  Thinking of you!!!  Have a great birthday on Sunday!!!

Was it someone's birthday on Abroadies today?  Seem to have thought so but can't see that in my notes?  Maybe Heffalump?? Happy birthday if it was!!!  ( Heffalump- I see now yours is in 6 days.)

Love,
Bonnie
B123


----------



## millyJJ

Hi

I read 'children of men' many years ago and found it quite thought provoking....in the book, there is a lot more detail on how it affected people - that is missing in the film - there was quite a big industry in producing lifelike dolls that people treated like real children.
It was before my fertility journey started, so I'm not sure how I'd feel if I read it for the first time now.....but if you're feeling strong it is quite a good book (probably not a 2WW book tho!)

Milly


----------



## crusoe

It was showing in our hotel while we were in BCN for treatment - I'm glad now I didn't watch it!!!

Crusoe

xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow, loads going on on here at the moment!

Crusoe- we didn't pick a date just so you'd be on 2ww hun, (like how?!!) but isn't it funny it has worked out like that both times? For the next one hopefully you'll just bring your bump and not need to worry about any more 2wws... We will miss you and reckon we'll be toasting your bfp for Mon tomorrow , here's hoping.     Positive vibes galore for you this weekend and well done for staying away from the pee sticks. It's so tough the 2ww, but I don't need to tell you that.

Dawn - hope you're doing ok and not going too mental.   Speak soon. xxx

B123- hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow and you're off to Greece soon. Hugs. xxx

Almamay & Schmoo- best of luck to you both on your 2ww.    

Mrs M- hope you're doing ok and your frosties are all ready for a successful defrost.    

RSMum- thanks for your email, will reply eventually! 

OK, really can't write anymore cos have loads to do. House is a tip but will clean it tomorrow, possibly! Have moved 3 1/2 tons of concrete today with DH and my Pops and am knackered and smelly. Promise to have a bath before I meet any FFs!

Hi to all the lovely abroadies and lots of 
love and hugs,
Giggly
xx


----------



## three_stars

giggly!  Can I ask what you are doing with 3 1/2 tons of concrete    

For a moment it made me think of this old french comedy where the man character is trying to bump off his wife ( but doesn't) The concrete gazebo he made caves in...  while he is standing on it instead..or something like that..  Ok i'm tired... but I did have a laugh when I read about the cement!!!!!

b123  / bonnie


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one from me.  It's late and I'm in an internet cafe on my own.  I've got strawberries back at the apartment waiting for me.  I've managed to hit the strawberry season in Warsaw and they are wonderful.

Out of our 15 eggs we have 5 embies.  I'm sad about the poor fertilisation rate with ICSI as it is usually about 75% but beggars can't be choosers.  I'm lucky to have any.

ET tomorrow.

Take care,
Almamay


----------



## schmoo73

Good luck sweetie, will be thinking of you - enjoy the strawberries 



Night Night

    

Schmoo x


----------



## three_stars

Dear Katie,  fingers crossed for you!  I can tell you are disappointed but hopefully the perfect one is there waiting for you for ET tomorrow!!

RE:  birthday.  I finally figured it out... Happy birthday to Lesleyj!!

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Tea63

Hi 
Sorry I haven't posted for a while - but have checked up on all of you often  
I been really busy studying - now trying to get ready for my exams - got the first one on Wednesday and then 3 more inside the next week  
I have been going through a miscarriage clinic in Sydney (could do all my test in Brisbane) and they found that my thyriods was a bit high, but not high enough to be the reason and I have an arcuate uterus!! - had a 3D sonohistogram done and he found I had a heart-shaped uterus - this was done the day after Monash had a donor for me and they wanted me to start the week after !!!! - so had to call them back and we agreed on that as long as we didn't know how bad it was we better cancel that donor and then wait for another one - the story of my life !!!!!! - and then they found out that it wasn't that bad so we could have taken that donor - but to late. But the good thing was that they didn't find anything with either me or Steve that could be the reason for not getting pregnant or keeping a pregnancy. - A part of me would have liked them to find a reason - hate this un-explained !!!
Then I have joined a board in Australia/NZ for people looking for a donor or want to donate - you can put an add up after being member for 4 weeks and after posting 20 times. It is a great board - just like this   - but for me it is nice to be on a board with people living close to me - and have had a couple of meetings with people in Brisbane the last couple of months - it makes such a difference to be with people going through the same as you - but don't have to tell any of you that   - have had one contacting me about donating, but it didn't work out - she wanted more of an extended family and a sibling to her daughter - cannot promise that, but can promise a donor that we will keep some contact   - oh maybe forgot to mention that when you go through this site and if you find a donor then it is mostly a known donation. 
So all this is why I have not been very activ on FF - no, not true mostly it is because I had admin cutting pieces out of a post I put on the VETs board - some of it I expected them to react to, but not all of it. Didn't feel like posting for a long time after that - (and then got busy studying, doing the test etc. )- thought it was a place where we could share our feelings, but only some !!!
Sorry for a me post - just wanted to update you from Down Under and tell you that I still follow you from over here  
- And would have loved to come to the get together this week-end - instead I will sit over here in the cold and do some studying  
Love from Tea


----------



## Newday

Crusoe lovely

thinking about you

take Care

dawn


----------



## crusoe

I'm thinking of you too Dawn. I still haven't tested - I just can't bring myself to do it. Maybe tomorrow but my DH is saying "couldn't we just have one more nice day and test Monday morning!" so we will have to see.
When are you doing the dreaded deed?        I'm sending you loads of positive vibes. 

AlmaMay - great news on your 5 embies. 5 is an excellent result. Only 1 needs to implant and dream achieved!!!!   

Tea - good to catch up with your news. Good luck with your exams this week.

I hope the FF meet is going great and GG hasn't got you working for her shifting concrete or anything. All that talk of picnic lunches, new forest ponies etc sounds like a ploy to just get some of you down there for some hard graft!! You probably won't get fed till you've shifted half a hundred-weight of concrete each!!!    

Love to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Cruseo - well done on not testing! I am thinking of you all the time just trying to send you     vibes as best I can. Is Monday your official test day?

Dawn - thinking of you too hun - hang in there -     

Almamay - Good news on your embies - best of luck too hun...not sure what day's ET but sending you tons of     

Schmoo - how's the non-analyzing going?      

    to you all and anyone else on the dreaded 2ww or going for FET's/TX soon ( Jules?  ) and Bonnie?   

I owe loads of you IM's..sorry

Best be off it's a beautiful day here - must get out in the garden.

Love to you all

Rsmum XXX


----------



## MrsBunny

Crusoe, thinking about you, well done for staying off the HPTs, lots of     

Dawn also thinking about you, hope you're not going too mad, fingers crossed for testing      

RSMUM, nice to see you posting, and sounding cheery! xxx

Schmoo, great news about your frosties, good luck  

Alma May, 5 embryos sounds really good to me, best of luck with ET and beyond X

Hope you are having a fab time in the sunshine at Giggly's (unless she's got you shifting concrete of course), have a few glasses of wine for me xx and Pen, I especially hope that you enjoy it and that it cheers you up loads x

Must go now, DH is making the tea and is calling me!
Speak again soon, love to everyone


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies!  Just a quick note from me.

Crusoe- I agree that if you can manage to stay away from the HPT then it is just a nicer way to pass the weekend.  One more day will just up a more positive result on Monday!!

Hang in there Dawn.

Katie- hope ET went well.  Have a great birthday tomorrow.

Tea- nice to hear form you.  sorry things have been rough of late.  I am sure it is nice to have found people nearby you can get to know going thorugh the same as well as maybe find a donor.  



I was bracing myself for bad news today.  After that 6.7mm day 11 scan yesterday I had to really scramble to get a scan done last minute on a Saturday to see if it had gone over 7 and to be able to have the donor do EC sunday.  The surprise was that the lining is 8.7!!  So EC with the donor will go ahead on Sunday and with the last of the donor sperm I had shipped there.  
The difference could just be a matter of having it done by someone different. Knowing I really needed it over 8 he may have been a little generous with his measurements!  But I think the woman who did it friday was in a rush and secretly thinks I should not be doing DE IVf at 46.  SO maybe she was being ungenerous in her earlier measurements...because I can not believe the lining would grow that much in 24 hrs.

Who knows,  maybe the viagra I started on Thursday was kicking in?  
He did notice a new black area.. a second fibroid I think but it is touching the outside of the lining so he thinks it is not a problem.

So now I have to hustle to get travel arrangements and care for DD as I would prefer she did not have to come along. 

My next worry is how many embryos to transfer as the last time I had this donor for egg share the other woman had 3 out of three implant!


Good weekend to everyone!

Love,
Bonnie
b123


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Bonnie - Great news about your lining.  I believe it was the Viagra that did the trick for a girl on our Vets thread.  Hope your travel arrangements go smoothly!

Crusoe - You are so good.  I'm an early tester after never testing early.  I'm usually so mental by the end of a cycle I can't help myself.

Schmoo - Hope you are feeling well and there's only good symptoms to analyse.  Oops, I mean to not analyse!  

Tea - Sending you all the best for your exams, clever girl.  Interesting about the board to find donors.  Hope you find one soon.

GG and the Abroadies enjoying a drinkie poo today hope you are having a great time.

RSMUM, Mrs Bunny and everybody else - Thank you for your kind wishes.

I'm sorry if I came across as ungrateful about my 5 embies.  I was just shocked at the low fertilisation rate as we normally have a very good rate.  I thought something had gone terribly wrong with my old eggs (42 in two hours) and DH's sample.  That's what you do when things don't go well, blame yourself and your body isn't it?

I shouldn't have worried as there was a miscommunication in our favour with my consultant.  At 6am yesterday when they looked at them 5 were dividing and all had fertilised but were not dividing yet.  I had a lovely surprise when he told me we had 14 top grade embies 8 of which had just been frozen and 4 were ready to come home to mummy! There was a grade 2 embie that I'm not sure if they froze or not.  I'll find out by email later.  It's sometimes a bit more clear emailing.  

So I'm all packed and ready to go.  Have a cab coming to pick me up in 5 1/2 hours for my   6am flight back to Luton.  

Take care,
Almamay


----------



## RSMUM

Amazing news Bonnie! Good luck with all the arranging! Thinking of you! Tons of luck hun!      

AlmaMay - I am amazed at your news! What an incredibly wonderful birthday present! I'm so chuffed for you! 

All the best

X


----------



## longbaygirl

Good luck Bonnie - always difficult to decide how many to put back.

Almamay - nice to see you posting again. Fingers crossed for you. Come and say hello on the Ldn girls thread sometime.

Joy


----------



## three_stars

Dear ALma May-  you did not sound ungrateful, just concerned and rightly so!  I am so happy for you that it all turned out fab in the end!!  Take care now and take it very easy next 2 days if you can!
Love,
Bonnie
b123


----------



## Tea63

Glad to open up for some good news this morning  
Good luck to Bonnie (would love to go to Greece - never been  - hope you have a bit of time to enjoy it as weel ) 
And Almamay - first a big "Tillykke med fødselsdagen"  - happy birthday in danish - and here it is your birthday now    - oh it is hard to have english as a second language - sometimes you english people find it hard to understand our accent - loved it   A lot of people actually don't listen to the rest of what you are saying when you hear you have an accent - not saying that you didn't Almamay   - but loved it going from 5 to 14    
And good luck to Crusoe and Dawn - impressed - I would have given in   - and good luck to Schmoo as well  
Tea


----------



## Sasha B

AlmaMay, FANTASTIC NEWS!!! 

Have a brilliant birthday tomorrow (with your very precious cargo on board) .

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

AlmayMay -   Have a lovely birthday honey - may you have a good ET and get the best birthday present ever!!!

Crusoe and Dawn - Not long to go now. I have everything crossed for both of you         

Bonnie - Fantastic news about your lining - everything crossed that that this is the start of a fantastic cycle        

I hope the abroadies weekend meet up is going well and that you are all haveing a good time on behalf of those of us that could not make it.

Me - I'm sat with my feet up trying to get my blood pressure down

love
Helen
x


----------



## schmoo73

Almamay - sweetheart I am sooooo pleased for you, hope the ET goes well and have a wonderful birthday.

 

Crusoe & Dawn - sending you lots of positive thoughts, not much longer on the maddening 2ww.  

Helen - hope the blood pressure is coming down nicely.

Love to you all

Schmoo x


----------



## Newday

I have done a very sensitive test today day 10 negative so think it's over

Good luck Crusoe

Dawn


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Dawn   i am so sorry that you got a neg on the peestick
one of the ladies on one of my other boards did a peestick last week on day 12 and got a bfp on day 14

It is so difficult i know sweetheart 
i am willing with all my strength this will change for you 
  

Crusoe

 sweetheart for testing tomorrow
I send you lots of love and strength and  for your dreams coming true

Jennifer lovely to see you posting

GG sounds as if the meet was great
sorry i couldnt make it but i will next time!

Bluebell not sure if you will read but  for your interview tomorrow

Pen hope you had a fab time and its just what you needed am sure it would have been

Bonnie wishing you lots of luck with your treatment may this tx cycle bring your dreams come true

to everyone i missed 
hope the  is shining for you
Em


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi All,

Just a quick hello and a few personals...

Dawn sorry to hear about your pee stick result, I hope and pray that it is wrong and you will be pleasantly surprised with your blood test. Hang in there!   

Crusoe, so happy to hear you have avoided the temptation and are focusing on having a nice weekend. Am really routing for you and hoping so hard for a BFP for you!   

AlmaMay happy birthday honey, hope your embies are snuggling in nicely by now. All the very best for your cycle, will be cheering you on to a positive but what a lovely crop you have as potential backup or siblings.

Tea lovely to see you posting, best wishes for your exams and fab news you have found a local group to support you.

Bonnie, fantastic news with your lining and hope you managed to sort your arrangements out and are ready for transfer. All the very best of luck xxx

I met the lovely Giggles, Bluebell and a few others yesterday which was lovely. Giggly has a beautiful home and her and my doggies got on quite well. However, I had to leave early. Unfortunately I got quite upset (but hopefully no-one noticed) when the beautiful twins and a small baby boy arrived. At first I was ok and really enjoyed a cuddle with one of the twins but then it hit me really badly.  Admit to having a cry in Giggly's loo and luckily had my shades with me so hopefully I didnt upset anyone on the day but even when I took a break to check in to my hotel (which as it turned out was totally suitable for my dog) I just couldnt stop them and had to make my excuses and leave.

Bluebell and Giggly I sent you an IM hope you understand lovelies, I just couldnt cope with it. Hope you had a lovely evening out and I hope you will still invite me again  

For all the others that were there (sorry I cant remember all the names) it was lovely to meet you and I can only apologies for my early and a little hasty exit. Please do not take it personally, it totally isnt and I couldnt be happier for you with your little ones. I just feel so raw at the moment what with being back on the waiting list and not even having an idea of a date for our next try yet.

Here's to a good, happy and successful week on FF.

Love and hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

Dawn I'm so sorry to see your result - unfortunately it was a BFN for me too this morning. Beta is tomorrow but I think it is all over for us. You are still testing a little early so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you but I completely understand how you feel.

Personally I think this means the end of IVF for us and the start of a new and hopefully more successful journey to be the wonderful Mum and Dad I know we can be.

Your support has been incredible - thank-you all so much.

Love and LUCK 
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Newday

Crusoe


I am so sorry I know how much you wanted this to work. I think the BFP I got on my first cycle gave me false hope. Dh is very upset and said he will have the op again if thats whats needed.

We have two frosties so maybe they will work.

Take Care of yourself and Dh

Love Dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

Dawn hun......I hate those blasted pee-sticks.  I used one, once.  It showed a negative.  2 days later, at the clnic, I got a postiive - it was low but it was a positive.  So sorry hun.  Please let it be too soon.  Big hugs. xxx

Crusoe     I can totally upset for you.  I know how much this meant to you and, yes, it should have worked, let's face it.  It just doesn't make sense.  I am so very sorry and gutted for you.  Oh dear, I really don't know what to say or do for you.  You have my number (just realised I've left it in the bedroom all day, so you may have texted or called) so please, please call if you want to talk or just be with someone who understands.  Please talk to Dr O and see what he says.  I too am praying that tomorrow proves to tell a different story for you.  Utterly miserable for you.  With all my love, xxxx

I wrote the following before seeing Crusoe's and Dawn's postings but will post these anyway: 

  Giggles.....the concrete....you don't have your MIL staying with you, do you hun?  xx

Schmoo - hope you're chilling! xxx

Bonny!!!  That's fab news hun!  Well done and I hope all went well and those little embies are snuggling down already. xx

AlmaMay     that is such great news to read!  Fabulous!!!!  I hope ET went well and your 4 are snuggling in as I type!  What a great birthday present!  Happy Birthday!  xxx

RS Mum - how you doing darling? xxx

Radnorgirl - hope you're ok hun.  Rest up and bring that blood pressure down. xxx

Pos Penny......so sorry you were upset darling.  It really hits us hardest when we've just gone through a BFN.  I'm really glad you had the opportunity to meet all these lovely people (I've met a few myself but too unwell to travel anywhere these days other than work travel if I have to, otherwise I'd have joined you).  It's hard, isn't it, to see other people with children and to be so close to them and yet so far (we think).  Love and hugs to you darling xxx

So, it's been a miserable weekend on the testing front.  I hope you ladies who met up in the New Forest had a whale of a time with each other and the lovely Giggles.  You are all special people.  My heart goes out to Crusoe and Dawn.  So sorry. xxx


----------



## schmoo73

What sad news we have had today on the thread 

Crusoe & Dawn - I am sooooo sorry for you both, as WWAV says, lets hope tomorrow its a different story. Take care of yourselves.

Almamay - hope the ET went well with all 4 embies  - *Happy Birthday*

Pen - hope you are feeling better xx

WWAV - trying to be good and do absolutely nothing, not even cooking tonight too 

Love to you all
xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Crusoe - I am heartsick for you

  

Although I haven't been posting much I have been keeping an eye on you all and will post more tomorrow

Jo


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe, very very sad to read your news .... like jo said i feel heartsick as well.....
my love and thoughts with you

dawn i hope your peestick turns out horribly wrong ....


----------



## AlmaMay

Damn, I thought I had been extra good this year and wanted some prezzies (BFPs for Dawn and Crusoe) for my birthday.   

Pen - Been there, done that got a whole drawer of T-shirts.  One moment you are fine the next the world comes crashing down.  That's the lovely thing about the Abroadies, they really do understand.  

More tomorrow night.  I really must get in bed.

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## three_stars

Dear Crusoe and Dawn,  I am so sorry about your results.  Dawn I hope you still have a a turnaround, there is still a chance but I know how difficult the next few days will be on you. 
Crusoe-  I am just in tears for you and will write more later.  The only small positive part is knowing already what your next step is.  I have come near to stopping several times now and do not know if / when / how I will be able to let go. 
Courage to you both.
Pen- so sorry you could not cope but we FF ladies understand

Big hugs to all of you.

bonnie
b123


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Crusoe - So sorry. It's so unfair....but you seem to be looking forward already, which can only be a good thing. I know there isn't anything I can say to help, but just wanted you to know that my thoughts are with you and have been all weekend. Sending you a big hug,xxxxxxxxxx

Dawn - So sorry for you also. My thoughts re also with you, although I'm sure it helps a little to know that you have frosties. Keep Strong,x

Pen - I so understand your post. Sometimes the tears creep up on you when you least expect them and I'm afraid all you can do is let them flow. I'm sure you've no need to apologize as the girls in your company know only too well how it can hurt sometimes. Stay strong and one day it will be your turn.x

GG & Bluebelle - Hope you girls had a great time....I'm sure you did. Can we see some photo's??

Hi to Schmoo, Alma May, B123, Safarigirl, WWAV, Earthkitt, Heffalump, and all you lovely ff buddies,

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## nats210

Hello

Crusoe & Dawn i am so sorry this is such a tough time for both of you my heart goes out to you.

B123 fab lining result I have everything crossed for you.

AlmaMay fingers crossed your dreams come true.

Love to all, always in my thoughts
Nats
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I am just confirming that todays beta definately showed a negative. We are devastated but not beaten... somehow, someway we will get there.

Again thank-you for your love and support, it has helped us both so very much.
I'll be back soon hopefully with an idea about what direction we are heading in.

Much love
Crusoe

PS Dawn - I'm still rooting for you girl and hoping things turn around.


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Crusoe I'm so sorry....just to let you know I am thinking of you both right now..

Deb X


----------



## radnorgirl

Crusoe - I am so sorry. It's just not fair.  

Dawn - I still have my fingers crossed for you

Helen
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe-

So so sorry, hun. I can't imagine how difficult this has been for you but I know you know we're all here for you willing you on whichever route you take. I can totally empathise with how you must feel, but probably not to the degree you're feeling it. You sound very positive though and I think it's amazing, just like you. xxx    

Dawn- fingers crossed, sweetie. xxx

Bluebell- hope the interview goes well and you didn't leave your interview outfit behind!

Pen P- sent you an IM, hope you're doing ok and we can meet up for a cuppa sometime soon. xxx

Gotta dash,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## janeup

Crusoe - this is devastating news.  i am so sorry.  jane xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

crusoe

I am so very sorry to read your news

I so hoped for you

Take good care of yourself and dh

THinking of you both

Love and hugs 
Emxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Cruseo,

My heart goes out to your darling, I am so so sorry  

I hope you and your DH are doing as well as can be expected, please please IM me if I can help in anyway at all, even if you just need to rant at someone.

We all had our fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you and I just wish I could take away your pain.

It is lovely to see that eternal fighting spirit in your post still, I so admire you. One day you will be a mummy and no-one deserves it more than you do.

Take care sweetheart.

   

Pen
xx


----------



## babycrazy

DAWN!!!!!
WHAT DID I TELL YOU!!  if neg, take with a pinch of salt, those  HPT test tell you that they only pick up a percentaage of PGs early. Read the instructions!!.
My heart goes out to you Crusoe.
Xx
Karen


----------



## Newday

Crusoe darling

take care

Love dawn


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe i'm sorry your bfn was confirmend ....i have been thinking of you all day ....I hope i can be of some support to you and help you plan your next step - i will send you an IM if you are up for any suggestions - i dont want to be presumptious though but i have a few ideas 

I am sending you lots of love and hugs, please take a deep breath and feel our arms around you ... its a lonely place a bfn, but remember that we are here for you, invisible hands, arms and hearts to be with you .... i am not sure why you have to have one of the hardest roads of the abroadies ... but you can get through this, and as always i am here to help you every step of the way...
with much love and a sore heart, your ff buddy


----------



## AlmaMay

Crusoe    I'm so sorry.  Please try and take care of yourself.  

Safarigirl - What an amazing way to put how we feel.  Thank you for putting in words something I never could. 

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## crusoe

Safarigirl - thank-you. I would very much like your support and suggestions.

Love 
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Morvern

*Crusoe*

I just wanted to add my voice to everyone elses and say how sorry I am. Thinking of you and wishing you strength.
Love
Morvern
XXX


----------



## schmoo73

Safarigirl - you have such an amazing way of expressing our feelings!  I always stumble on the best way to put things.

Crusoe - Darling hope you are looking after yourself.

Schmoo x


----------



## PurpleChick

Crusoe - so sorry to hear of your latest result   

Take care

Purplechick


----------



## Jennifer

Just a quick note from me to let you know that Bluebell is offline   Problems with her PC, not sure when she will be back on again.

Hugs to Crusoe 

xx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe i will send you an IM later today - been thinking of you all day ...

Dawn - any news?  Bonnie??

big hello to everyone


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Jennifer for posting but I managed to get my computer going again.,  It keeps cutting out tho so must be quick just in case.

Crusoe and Dawn I wish so much that I could do something to help.  As SG says so well, a BFN is so lonely, and also a place that can lead to such anger, isolation and pain.  If we have a broken leg, the whole world knows and stops to help us.  With a BFP the pain is invisible and yet so much deeper and yet we are expected (and have to) pick ourselves up and carry on.  Both of you two beautiful women have undergone more than many in this infertility journey, and yet both of you remain so positive and so giving to others.  People like you are my inspiration.  I hope that you can both fall into a comfortable and nurturing place for the next few days where you are looked after and you can look after yourselves. I wish I could give you both the biggest of hugs, but I'm sending you one instead ......

One for Dawn .....   
and one for Crusoe     

Both of you already have plans for the next stage of this painful journey.  I hope to share it with you both for as much of it as I can, just as you have both been so fantastic in sharing mine.

Pen, I too shed tears on Saturday night.  I really felt for you, and like th others have said, we all know how you feel, and we have all done it.  The tears can be so close to the surface all the time, and it can take even the tiniest thing to bring them on. I loved meeting you and can't wait to meet up again soon.  Lucky Giggles that she and you live so close together so you cna meet up.  I will be there in spirit !!
I'm going to post now just in case I lose this !.....


----------



## bluebell

.....me again !

I am so sorry Pen that you felt so sad.  You are such a sweetheart and the last thing that any of us would have wanted was for you to go away feeling sad, not happy.  Big big hugs to you to and i will IM you if my computer lets me.  

It was an honour to meet such a spectacularly lovely bunch of women.  You are all so amazing and i feel priveleged to be part of your lives.  

I had better go before you all pass the sick bucket around at my gushyness, but I really do mean it ! Where have you all been all my life ??!!

Alam May, so pleased about your bumper crop.  Sounds like you had a real rollercoaster getting there.  Loads of positive vibes heading your way.

Bel, I missed you on Sat ! ... we had a drink to you and anyone else who couldn't make it.  Hope we can meet in the Midlands soon.

Thanks everyone for asking about my interview.  It went OK but I was really knackered as I had only had 4 hours sleep and had flown up to Scotland that morning. Luckily Giggles I had remembered my suit, so didn't need to wear my shorts and your tights !

......and finally thanks to the delightful Giggles, who shared her amazing home with us (it's beautiful and so tidy and clean it's like a 5 star B'n'B !).  Thanks for the hot date too ... you were the best DH substitute for my anniversary night !  What a treat to have Giggles at a table for two in a romantic Italian restaurant, whilst she whispered sweet nothings in Greek to me across the table, and then we walked arm in arm along the seafront looking at the boats in the moonlight, and then she took me for a lovely drink sitting outdside a chic waterfront bar. Giggles you do a good bloke !  

....Ok before you all get worried, OK we didn't do the arm in arm thing.

Loads of love to you all, but especially Crusoe and Dawn.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Crusoe, so sorry about your BFN, I was really hoping like everyone else. Take good care of yourself.
 

Dawn, still got fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## casey

Crusoe - so sorry about yout BFn, my heart goes out to you

caseyxxx


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

Big hugs...so unfair. Wishing you all the best in your next step. I just wanted you to know that Iwill always be here for you. One day...

Dawn,

Keep strong,x

Bluebelle - Thank you for having a drink for me. Sounds like you and GG had a great night...must meet again soon,xx

Love and luck girls,

Bel,x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh so need to have a rant - sorry in advance!

Just listened to the BBC Radio 4 program on couples travelling abroad for donor eggs and am absolutely livid especially as I spoke to this reporter and found him to be very understanding and actually encouraged others to do the same 

His report was totally one-sided, not helped in the least I suspect by our lovely friends at the donor conception network.

It made us all sound like desperate couples with no morals whatsoever exploiting the locals and bribing them to give up their eggs. It did not in anyway show support or empathy for couples like myself who have just ran out of other options and openly suggested that we were doing a dreadful thing by going down this route.

Am just furious  

They made Dr B's efficiency sound like a conveyor belt and even Ruth was made to sound like some sort of 'egg pimp'   

It seems that no-one has the ability to look at our plight in a sympathetic manner and suggests that all couples going to Spain or elsewhere in Europe are selfish and totally lacking in morals.

Thanks BBC Radio 4, dont expect any help from me again!

Pen
xx

Will post again to thank you all for your kind words when I have calmed down a bit


----------



## three_stars

Hi Pen,

I did not hear the BBC but have to say that because of past experiences with reporters I now shy away from them.  We need some FF journalists to present our side... like in every day life, few people understand what we are going through unless they have been there.  So I will get out my voodoo dolls and stick needles in the BBC reporter dolls.    

and curse them all with infertility.  
Well I actually would not wish this on too many people except for those that treat children poorly.... but it would certainly make them see the reality of IVf and donors and going abroad.  
I mean does anyone really think I want to spend the time, money and energy to drag myself and my DD off to a foreign country for one hectic night and two days to have an unknown donor in order to have another child?  In the non fertility challenged world they would just go out on the pull or have a romantic night in with hubby.

Well I am off to Athens with a 4 am taxi... so need to get the baths and bed time going quite early tonight.

My Dr said everything was great but she never tells me how many eggs the donor had; I think when it is not egg share they still use some of them for making embryos for research or donation.  Kind of wish I knew for sure and had them all but I know that sounds greedy.  She does not really like to use frosties so she never makes that an emphasis but I would greatly like to have some more frosties to rely on.... makes it easier to look ahead if ithis cycle fails. 

Dawn-  I hope that you have had some miracle surprise news or will soon.

crusoe - hope you  are doing OK; I am thinking of you.

Love to all abroadies.  BAck on Thursday.

Bonnie


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Bonnie,

Firstly and most importantly, the very very best of luck for your trip honey, will have everything crossed for you!

Dawn and Crusoe, thinking of you despite my current fury, hope you are hanging in there.

I have just tried to call the reporter and got his voicemail so have now emailed him and copied Ruth and Fiona (to show my continued support to them). Will be interested to see if this guy has the guts to call me back.

Being called a fertility tourist and it being suggested that I was exploiting the locals has just made me furious. I hope that no-one in Spain or anywhere else in the world that is thinking of donating heard this or took one iota of notice of this one-sided, totally unsympathetic piece of 'journalism'.

Would I go to a clinic 12 days in a row, stick myself with needles 2 a day and put my own life on hold for a 1000 euros, I think not. I would however, if I was able, do it to help other couples have a child of their own which I think is the only real incentive for these wonderful people.

Sorry, ranting again...will drop it for now and let you know if I get anything back from the BBC

Pen
xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girls,

I didn't hear the Radio 4 thing but i have to say I'm not surprised.  I USED to be a journalist when I was young and naive.  I got out because I didn't want to be a vulture and prey on other peoples lives.  Having said that, as a trained (American university degree) journalist the 'story' is exactly as I assume they portrayed the concept of 'fertility tourist'.  That invented phrase makes me furious as well.  First of all, we aren't fertile otherwise why would we need to have treatment.  And tourist, you must be joking.  Being a tourist implies a holiday which in my mind includes sangria, sun, sea, sand, sights and sex none of which I've ever experienced when I've had treatment abroad 5 times.  Did I miss something or is there something you girls aren't telling me?

I've done one interview with a journalist who is was OK but honestly and truly unless they've gone through the pain and suffering we have they will always portray us badly.  We are easy targets.  After all we have committed the mortal sin of wanting children to cherish and make our marriage/partnership a family.  They really should just take us all out and shoot us for that.  

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## MrsBunny

I've just listened to the Radio 4 program on 'listen again' on the web.

I totally agree with you Pen! It was so one-sided and as you say implied that people who could 'afford the trip to Spain' were doing it just to get around the British laws of anonymity and not paying donors!
Never mind the fact that if we had the same private treatment here it would often cost much more. And Ruth's answer to the paying the donor question was surely cut short and she only had the chance to say that they are paid for going through a medical procedure, never mind compensating them for travel, time off work etc.
It started off by saying that couples who go abroad for donor eggs were deliberately trying to deny the child's right to knowing who their parents were. They spoke to a couple who were not going to tell the child of its origins, but never mentioned the fact that other parents would tell them. 

This subject is not one that you can summarise in a 15 minute piece of journalism. There are so many aspects to cover that this would be impossible. I suppose that as this program is called 'Law in Action' it tries to bring to light instances where people are getting around the (British) law - this is what it portrayed us as!!

I'm not surprised that you're so angry Pen, having spoken to them and I'm sure that those at Ceram will be feeling the same. I'm off there next week so I'll be certainly voicing my support to them then!
And Alma May, I agree, 'fertility tourism' is a horrible phrase made up by those who haven't the first clue about the reasons that people go abroad for treatment. 
  

Let's hope it didn't put people off.

Bonnie, best of luck with your tx although you probably won't see this. Your lining sounds good anyway! 

Big   to everyone.
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

I've always thought that the idea of " fertility tourism " completely missses the point! It's drives me to distraction every time I hear it! I mean do " they " really think it's all


----------



## Penelope Positive

Am still fuming about this article this morning but just thought I would let you know that the guy did at least have the courtesy to phone me this morning following an email I sent to him after the broadcast.

It gave me the opportunity to rant and rave at him and try to make him understand what a bad light this put us all in. His response was that he did not in any way intend to make us look bad, or suggest that we were exploiting the law and he apologised. This of course does not remove the fact that his report was unfair, badly judged and incorrect in many respects but at least he had the guts to call me back.

It is so sad that we continue to be viewed and reported on in such a way and I am trying a different tactic now to see if I can get someone to pick up this story and give us an opportunity to respond. Will let you know how I get on.

Pen
xx


----------



## janeup

Good for you Pen.  With you all the way. From somebody who has had many dealings with the Press etc in the past this makes me very angry. also I am not at all surprised as to how they have behaved. Jane


----------



## A-D

Hi all.
Sorry to crash your thread, but was searching through FF for info on Ceram as we have been on the list since January and are still waiting. Does anyone know roughly what the wait time is at present? We're doing this through the Wessex in Southampton...anyone else been successful through them recently and found a donor? If so, how long did you have to wait?
Thanks
Ali xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ali

heres a few links for you

Spain board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0

Ceram chat

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90370.0

Spanish link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=120.0

I hope that you find some helpful information

Em


----------



## A-D

Thanks for that. I'll check them out.
Ali xx


----------



## schmoo73

Hi All - starting to go  

I have started the 2nd week madness of the 2ww, was feeling really positive but yesterday felt very negative feeling that it hasn't worked for us again  , shouldn't feel like this as everything was perfect for us, but as we have had soooo many knockbacks it's very difficult to be constantly positive, as many of you lovely ladies know.

Sorry for the me post, just needed to get that off my chest.

Love to you all

Schmoox
8dp2dt (FET)


----------



## safarigirl

Schmoo, i'vesaid this before and i'll say it again, what you are feeling is part of the 2 week madness, the final week everything starts crashing around you and you start feeling negative ... as you say with everything you have been through, past treatments, its hard to hope that finally you will get that bfp - just remember there is every every every every every EVERY reason that it will work ..... try and stay positive, and let the negative thoughts go .... i know this week is really the hardest , but thats why we are here!!!

Almamay .... Bonnie thinking of you both as well


----------



## A-D

Just reading through some of your postings and was particularly interested in what Radio 4 had to say...would love to 'listen again' - can anyone tell me what the programme was called?

It makes me so mad when people act like they know what they're talking about when they have no idea...and the press at the moment can't stop talking about how we have made a 'lifestyle choice' to wait until we're older to have children...therefore it must be our fault! I don't know about you guys, but I'm not a woman who (as they say) 'wants it all!' I'm lucky to have what I have, but I'd give it all up to a have a baby! It is SO unfair!!! We are just being labelled left right and centre...

Good luck to those of you on your 2ww, big hugs to disappointments, and +ve vibes to all those about to embark on next stage
xx Ali xx


----------



## schmoo73

Safarigirl - bless you - you are so sweet, and will take notice of what you say

 

Hope you and your gorgeous daughter are doing well.

Schmoo x


----------



## A-D

I've just found the programme...what a load of c***! Immediate email to the BBC ...let's see how they respond!
Ali x


----------



## hola69

Hi guys,

just wanted to pop in and send big hugs to dawn and crusoe, so sorry and thinking of you both   

Scmoo...thinking of you and sending you tons of   , good luck sweets xxx

Bonnie - good luck in Athens xxxx 

Debs- hope you are ok..

Hi to giggles and bluebell- you old romantics you  

Love L xxxx


----------



## Newday

Well the results are in. 

    with a level of 216.1 Day14

I know I'v been AWOL for a while because I did some clear blue tests that were positive and I didn't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## radnorgirl

Dawn

Brilliant news honey. That sounds like a good strong beta number to me!!!

Huge congratulations. Wishing you a happy healthy 9 months

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## Jennifer

OMG CONGRATULATIONS DAWN !!!!!!!!!!!

   

Aww I have tears of happiness streaming now 

Wishing you the happiest pregnancy 

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## A-D

Dawn, 
I know I'm not really part of this thread, but congratulations...it's great to hear good news! 
Good luck for the future
x


----------



## bluebell

Whhooooooooooooooooooooooooopppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Dawn !  There was me posting your commiserations yesterday !  Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !  So chuffed for you, you old timer you !  You have made my day !  I will go and have a celebratory glass of wine with my lunch now !
               

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Dawn!

What absolutely fantastic news, and Lord knows we needed some!

So completely thrilled for you honey, enjoy your pregnancy

       

Bonnie hope all is going well for you in Greece lovely.

Schmoo, hang in there babe, not long to go. I know how hard it is and my thoughts are with you in this last week. Everything crossed!

Love and hugs to everyone else

Pen
xx


----------



## crusoe

Well done Dawn!!!  

Sounds like a fantastic beta to me.

Sending you lots of love, health and happiness for the next 8 months.  

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

congratulations dawn, we knew that day 10 test was far too early! take care of yourself, and enjoy the next 8 months, hopefully I will be able to swop symptoms with you soon    .

Schmoo x


----------



## janeup

Dawn this is wonderful, wonderful news. Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months.  xxx


----------



## safarigirl

DAwn - what brilliant news - you so deserve this, i know how long you waited for this treatment and how much you have been through
fabulous beta- may your next 8 months be positively boring, with you doing not much more than lying on the sofa eating ....
so very pleased for you

bonnie and alma-may rooting for you both ...


----------



## Martha Moo

Dawn

Many Many congratulations

        

Have a happy and healthy 8 months

So very happy for you honey

You so deserve this

Love Emxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawnie Dawn Dawn Dawn! You had us all thinking the worst disappearing like that!

     

Just fabulous news, you really deserve it and I'm so glad the long wait this last year was worth it. Here's to a lovely trouble free pregnancy and lots of happy times ahead.     

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Bel

Dawn,

Well done!!! Fantastic news!! Enjoy!

Lots of love,
bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - Just want to add my CONGRATS! Yippadee-doodah!


----------



## MrsBunny

Congratulations Dawn!!

   

Fantastic news! 
Lots of love Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Dawn - Great news.  

Bonnie - Thinking of you.


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies.

Dawn- this is just wonderful fab news!!!!!!  What a great surprise!  Many congratulations and thanks for giving us all hope that those early negs can indeed be false.

Alma May and Schmoo- thinking of you both too.  


I am shattered from my 24 hour trip to AThens.  Have 3 x 8 cells embies on board and hopefully there will be 2 others frozen.  I have no idea if there were more or if they just did not stimm the donor much as I know is often the case at my clinic as they like to go for quality not quantitiy and do not really want frosties.  They offered to transfer 4 but since the last recipient had triplets I was even nervous about the 3.  She thought the lining looked good.. maybe 9 or 10 but she says after you start the progesterone it is hard to get an accurate read.  

Was having a nice chat with DR A after ET and was saying how it was nice that DD was finally on a trip with me and not gotten ill.  Went to the hotel for both of us to nap as we had been on a 6 am flight... SHe woke up 2 hours later burning with fever and saying her side hurts... so I immediately imagined it was her bad kidney and thought I may be taking her to hospital!!! AAAGGGHH!  The hotel was lovely and managed to get me some meds and with lots of cool towels managed to get the fever down...We had a rough day back today.... seemed everyone was against us at the airport and airlines.. ( every have one of those trips).  We both just wanted so badly to get home.  The whole day I was thinking about those [email protected]@@xd reporters that dare to call us fertility tourists!!!  Yeah my axx!!  I was scrimping all the way and still the last 24 hrs travel cost 800.  A plane full of mostly tourists and sun seekers and holiday makers and us... definately not on a holiday!!  Even worse to be so close to sun and sand but that is just not on the program when you are doing IVf.

I was having cramping throughout the day even though I used spasfon ( anti-spasmodic) on this treatment.  Depression totally hit me today ... Day 1 only.. and thinking it has not worked...  it may be a long 2ww!   A better throw myself into some work to keep me busy.
DD is better now... looks like another throat infection of some kind but not sure why all the stomach and side pains so still may be at the DRs tomorrow with her. 

Off to bed now... early!

Love

bonnie
b123


----------



## Newday

Thanks eberyone for your good wishes. Having another blood test Saturday and scan on 3rd then if things are OK may post on bumps and baies as well.

But just scared at the moment that the dream will end.

Dawn


----------



## HEM

Dawn

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Helen xx


----------



## babycrazy

Hi dawn ,
Just seen your news, OMG,  Im still learning, I told you i was feeling excited for you.
I am over the moon for you, now no more negative thoughts from now on.  I want to know all the goss on all your HPT history + what it felt like when you seen it and DHs facial expression
Have a healthy happy 8mths. Dont work to hard!!
XX
Karen


----------



## PurpleChick

Dawn - Congratulations to you, so hope those hcg numbers just keep on climbing for you.

Hugs and best wishes!!

Purplechick

P.S.  Bonnie - blew you some bubbles for extra luck on your 2WW!


----------



## three_stars

thank you purplechick.  

Katie I blew you some too as we all need our lucky 7s right now!!!  your inbox is full so could not pm you.


----------



## Misty C

Dawn

                    
I am *soooooooo * happy to read your news, *CONGRATULATIONS  * to you and DH.

Lots of love
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn,

Huge Congrats on your !!! Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

well got day 16 blood in they are 582.3 gone up from 216.1 on day 14 so more than doubled. Just have the scan on the 3rd to worry about now

Dawn


----------



## longbaygirl

Brilliant news Dawn.


----------



## Ms Minerva

I would like to introduce you to the new board game:

*INFERTOPOLY*​
*Embies do not survive thawing.*​
*Move directly to the back of the donor list*

*Do Not Pass Go*​


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just thought that I would find a new way to share my bad news.

Don't know where to go from here, I think that I may just need sometime to grieve the loss of my  Dad, which is still very painful, and the loss of my embies.

Sorry, no personals, have only just arrived home and haven't yet had a chance to catch up with all your news.

Love and luck to all, 

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Jules - my heart just sunk when I read your post...am thinking of you and wish there was something I could do or say to help - I hope just knowing all of us here on the board are here when you need us - maybe that will help in some small way..

Take care hun

Deb X


----------



## Jennifer

Jules - I am so very sorry   Thinking of you xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Jules, so so sorry to hear your news  , I know how much this must hurt, its what we all dread  

As if the loss of your embies isnt bad enough, going to the end of the list just adds to the pain, I have just been put there myself after our recent failure. I am trying to approach it as time to grieve, time to repair my spirit and strength and make sure I am super fit and healthy (mentally as well as physically for our next attempt). I know this is really hard but with the loss of your dad, maybe some time to rest and regroup will mean your next fresh cycle will have a better chance.

At the moment, this will be of no comfort whatsoever I'm sure, but hope in the coming weeks you can find the strength and patience to continue on your journey.

Dawn, just wanted to say what fantastic results those blood tests are, wishing you well for your scan, could it be twins do you think, your beta is lovely and high?

Hope everyone else is doing ok this weekend.

Love and hugs
Pen
xx

My thoughts are with you today, take very good care of yourself


----------



## Fidget

Ohhhh Jules sweetie


----------



## Newday

Jules I am so sorry to read your post. Don't have any words of wisdom I'm afraid.

Just take care of yourselves

Love Dawn


----------



## radnorgirl

Jules

I am so sorry hun  

Helen
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Jules, 
What bad news, so sorry that this should happen after everything else that's happened recently for you.   It never rains... I guess in the long run we'll all be able to look back and say "It was meant to be", it's just the here and now and dealing with disappointments over and over again that is hard. It's just rotten and so unfair. Sending you mega hugs, hun. If you fancy a chat let me know. Like Deb said, we're very much all here for you. xxxx

Pen P- Hope you're having a good weekend, sounds like you've got some good plans for the next wee while. Give your lovely doggy a hug from me (bet he gets plenty though!) and another from my woofer. 

Dawn- great news about the beta, here's to a brilliant scan in a few weeks.  

Crusoe- thinking of you all this week, hopng you and DH are doing ok. Am very much with you.

Bonnie- hope you're having a nice relaxed 2ww and DD is feeling better.  

Better go, haven't really been able to post this week although have been checking in on you all. Off to see my endocrinologist in London tomorrow, here's hoping he can help me a little with some ideas of what on earth my body is doing! 

Love to everyone,
Giggly
xx


----------



## nats210

Dawn just wanted to say I am so happy to read you were wrong with your first negative post. Huge congratulations to you both enjoy every minute.

Jules I am so sorry this just isn't fair, take care of yourself.

Bonnie thinking of you

Love to all
nats
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Jules big hugs to you - i am sorry to hear about your embies, that must be so sad for you, and a real loss ... big hugs and love to you.  There are parts of ivf that are never explored e.g. the loss of embies and so few people will ever realise the journey you have been on, i only hope amongst this band of fellow people you will be able to take some small comfort from our lovean and support.
I only hope you get another donor real soon ... i know you are still grieving your dad, it takes long, and you can takae as long as you like to grieve for him, dont feel rushed to "feel better" - its such a loss to lose someone you loved so much ... sending you special thoughts today which must be particularly difficult for you - i hope some happy memories float into your mind that in some way ease the pain of the loss ...
I know i was singing a silly song to frida the other day and suddnely started crying as it was a song my father used to play, and i realised he would never met my sweet frida ... 

big hello to everyone else on this thread ....


----------



## three_stars

Jules-  I am so very sorry to hear your sad news.  Most of us go out for ET and at least don't get stopped dead in our tracks at that point.  I can only imagine how disappointing and upsetting that would be.  I was looking on the list but can not remember what clinic you are using.  Is it possible to think about a clinic with less waiting time for a donor?  Or maybe consider the use of donor embryos?  I am not sure this are helpful suggestions but maybe better then the prospsect of a very long wait again.

I know how the downs in this ride we are all on can bring every bad feeling down on top of us and it is normal to feel very raw about your dad still.  Wish I was there to give you some really solid hugs and a shoulder to cry on even if we would both probably be sobbing together.       


It is father's day here in France today and I woke up thinking about my grandparents and how much I miss them both, how much I hate my biological father who I have not spoken with in 30 years and how much I wish my "adopted" dad and mom were behind me on this horrible infertility journey.... basically have just sunk right down into a deep depression since returning from ET and having trouble shaking it off.  I find the busy part and anxious part of IVF, the planning part, is much easier to deal with then the "after" part.  I know I should be having a better PMA right now but after so many failures and nothing really seemed much different this time... just can't really let myself get my hopes up too much as the last m/c hurt so badly.  And I have been having abdominal pain every since Et, even though I am taking Spasfon.  It feels just like PMS cramps so has me worried.


Giggly- thanks for your note and good luck with your tests tomorrow.  I hope they finally turn out ok so you can move forward with a cycle.

AlmaMay and Schmoo- thinking of you and hoping you are keeping yourself more cheerful then I am so far in this 2ww!

Dawn- great news for you; you must be so excited!!!  Congrats!

Hi to everyone else and hope you have had restful weekends.

bonnie / b123


----------



## Newday

awwww bOnnie I'm sorry your feeling so down at the moment. Don't really know what to suggest except don't be so hard on yourself.

Have some R&R and look after yourself

Thinking of you

Dawn


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

I have been offline for a couple of days

I just logged on and catching up so apologies for not many personals

I just wanted to post to Jules

Jules sweetheart i am so very sorry to read your news
Sending you a big  thinking of you sweetie

Love to everyone else
especially those in the  Schmoo almamay and anyone else i missed

Dawn fab news on yesterdays bloods

Em


----------



## safarigirl

bonnie so sorry to hear you are feeling down - days like "fathers day" canbring up memories ... sending you big hugs ... i know its hard to be positive, but there is every chance that this cycle is successful for you .... i am thinking of you so much, and really hoping this is the one for you - i wish i was in paris and could take you out for a decaff coffee, give you a hug and fill you with some good feeling ... its hard just to send cyber hugs but i am thinking of you, and wish i could make you feel a bit better ....


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Jules - I'm absolutely gutted for you.  Such a very very sad time.    Please try and look after yourself.

Bonnie - I just sent you an email before I read your post.  I know how you feel.  I'm missing my dad something terrible today, we last spoke (for 3 hours! yes, we both loved a chat) on Father's Day 1994 and he died 5 days later.  This is our first father's day without my FIL and it's really hard.  I miss them both.  

I'm having cramps or what feels like cramps so I'm preparing myself for what is statistically more than likely to happen.  

Better go.  My broadband is really playing up and I might get chucked off at any second.

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## MrsBunny

Jules, so sad to hear your news, I'm so disappointed for you. Take good care of yourself xxx

Bonnie, sorry that you are feeling down, you sounded so upbeat when you posted on your return, your 3 embies sound good. Sending lots of     and sticky vibes to you.

Schmoo and Alma May, hang in there, good luck for your tests    

Good luck at your appointment GG  

Today was a bit of wierd Father's Day for me too. It was the first without my FIL and we went to the crematorium with some flowers. My own father was also in my mind of course - he died in '99. We'll actually go to see where he has a remembrance plaque when we go to Spain as he lived near Marbella for the last 10 years of his life so I'm looking forward to that as I haven't visited it since he died. Then there's my DH, who isn't a father yet but as we're having tx next week, he so very nearly could be....

Lots of love to all
Mrs Bunny


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just a quick post for all the Abroadies who are missing their Dads/Fils today - big hugs to us all!
  

At least being in Spain last week meant that I avoided the seemingly endless adverts for Father's Day gifts - Oh if only I could buy my Dad his favorite bar of chocolate! He loved chocolate - as I have said before, we really were soul mates!  

Thank you for all your kind words and IMs - it does help to know that you are all there for me.

Jules
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Almaymay dont read too much into any signs or no signs, they honestly mean nothing....i am staying positive for you and sending you heaps of good sticky baby vibes ... i know this is a hard time, and easier said than done, but there is every reason that it has worked for you and bonnie, and i remain for everyone the eternal optimist that we shall all get there together, some of us a bit longer, but we will all make it ... i look forward to a big picnic one day, all of us with our babies, these days long behind all of us ... big love and hugs to you during this time, and also to my ff friend bonnie - you are in my heart as well today and plenty good vibes coming your way to

big hello to everyone else - do we have a list of who is up for treatment next?


----------



## earthe kitt

Morning ladies - sorry I haven't been posting much recently - I have been keeping an eye on you all though - I probably won't be posting regularly until I return to work later this year anyway - Sam is at nursery and the babes are asleep so I thought I'd drop in with a message - BTW - major 'pooter problems recently so not sure what is happening with my font   

Ms Minerva - so sorry about the outcome of your trip to Spain - that happened to me last year - one failed to thaw and the other thawed but ddin't divide - I had spent about £1K on that cycle - flights, hotel, acupuncture, drugs etc and it was devastating - I do know where you are on this   

Crusoe - thinking of you hun

Casey - any updates on your boy (it is a boy isn't it?)

Almamay - thanks for youe email - I have actually been lurking on your blog for a while - I was accessing it through your signature - which you have now removed    I'll have to get my act together and register with google. I couldn't work out how to post messages to you via the blog but I'll have a closer look next time - there is something I wanted to ask you but won't ask you here  

Newday/Dawn - congrats on your BFP - good numbers too.   

Mrs Bunny - glad to see treatment is imminent anfd hoping you get a +ve (silly thing to say really - I hope everyone on this thread gets a +ve  ).
Never mind fathers day - if this cycle is succesful you should be delivering just in time for mothers day next year - extra helpings there with a bit of luck  

Giggles - glad the meet went well - I hope I can come to the next one - in fact, provided DH isn't rostered to work I will come to the next one - will stop the night locally and drive home
early next morning so I can do drinkypoos - will probably be the only one drinking as you lot will no doubt be preggers by then. DH has never been alone with the 3 of them and it will be high time he learns  
Hope the meeting with the endocrinologist goes well and you get some ideas on how to improve your chances - do let us know

Misty C - love to you - won't forget the help you gave me when I was switching to Poland  

Bel - thinking of you too  

Joy/Longbaygirl - good to see you popping in too - hope you and the boys are well

Rsmum/Debs - good to see you around, so sorry about your baby - have you got any plans?

PennyPossy - glad to see you picking yourself up and dusting yourself off from your recent -ve thinking of you

And to our 2wwers - Bonnie, Almamay and Schmoo - I think you're all just about in the vortex of despair which is week 2 of 2ww - the worst place on earth (well maybe after Iraq and Afghhanistan but you know what I mean). I really do hope this is your turn ladies and you all have your heads down the loo in a few weeks time  

Will be lurking if not posting so be good everyone

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your support and encouragement.  Am feeling less in despair today but I know it will be a long week.  I have a lot to do this week and this weekend ex DP is coming to see DD so I have to get in better spirits.  I doubt I will test until he is gone as if it is BFP he has no business sharing my good feelings and would likely only spoil the moment.
I think this weekend got to me a bit as well with some old "friends" that I saw.  They are a family and they have their own tensions that go way back... I have known them for 15 yrs.  There was a moment when I realised I had absolutely nothing to say to any of them.  All have known of my split with DP ( who most were not keen on), have known of my IVF, my failures, my M/C.  Not one has said one thing to me about any of it and I had the distinct feeling that they could not be less interested.  But also that they had been talking about me behind my back as most people do.  I felt there was a strong feeling of disapproval and like I just did not belong... and it all added to my entire sense of failure.  
I find that more and more I am a complete recluse.  Outside of other IVFers and one or two others... it has just gotten easier to not communicate with anyone else anymore.  Problem is, that becomes rather lonely after time.  This is the part that so many non-IVFers get... that it just bloody messes up your whole life and changes who you are.  That is the part that I really hate. The time and energy and cash that is just taken away from living a normal life, year after year.
Well anyway... lest I get myself all depressed again...

AlmaMAy-  hope you are ok.. wrote you an email.
Schmoo- thinking of you

Earthekitt- nice to hear form you.
Safarigirl- thanks.  Would love to see the pics of your little girl.

Heffalump-  I was looking at the list... is it possible to put EDD for those that are BFP and ETD ( estimated test or treatment date for those doing cycles?  Just wondered as it is hard to keep up with everyone.  

Do any of the rest of you want to see that added if Heffalump can do it?

ALso seems like a lot of people on the list that have not been on the boards for ages.  Any way to see if they are still with us or not?
I was thinking maybe it was time for a part 7 for better vibes and luck What do you think??   

Greetings to all the rest of you lovely ladies.

Love,

Bonnie  / b123


----------



## druzy

Hello

Do you mind if I join in.  I had ET last weds 13th June 3 x 2 day DE embies at Isida in Kiev, Ukraine.  I think it may have been the same day as you Bonnie in the end?  Sorry you are feeling down and I do understand, I too have quite a long history of the IF lark and am not feeling too chipper about it all, the time, the money what it does to you and your life etc.  I send you a mutual cyber hug  

They got 15 eggs from my donor, 13 fertilised, 3 were put back, 10 frozen.  They said the quality was very good but if I've heard that once it a thousand times with my four ivfs in the UK with my own eggs!  But anyway.  Testing 27th June, so am on day 5dpt2dayembies- no real symptoms, slight pricking low down on left and sometimes right side?  However many times you do it it still drives you mad.

love druzy x


----------



## Martha Moo

b123 said:


> Heffalump- I was looking at the list... is it possible to put EDD for those that are BFP and ETD ( estimated test or treatment date for those doing cycles? Just wondered as it is hard to keep up with everyone.
> 
> Do any of the rest of you want to see that added if Heffalump can do it?
> 
> ALso seems like a lot of people on the list that have not been on the boards for ages. Any way to see if they are still with us or not?
> I was thinking maybe it was time for a part 7 for better vibes and luck What do you think??


Hiya Bonnie

I am just catching up with everything as i was away a few days for my birthday and seeing my dad whose unwell.

If ladies are happy to have the details such as edd and test dates and tx dates and IM them to me i am happy to add them 

I think part 7 sounds a fab idea i will sort that out for you

Best wishes 

Emxx


----------



## three_stars

druzy said:


> slight pricking low down on left and sometimes right side?


Druzy... my DR always says that a pricking feeling is a very good sign.. implantation sign anyway! Mine is more like dull PMS cramp and full feeling. Any way.. nice to have you join us over here. AlmaMay, Schmoo and I are all near to same dates for ET.

Love,
Bonnie
b123


----------



## three_stars

Dear Heffalump-  hope you had a great birthday... sorry your dad is unwell though.  Good that you were able to go for a visit.



My test date is likely the 25th June.  ( ET + 12)

bonnie
b123


----------



## janeup

a very quick message for Bonnie -                                    

and Schmoo!
                                      

not brilliant with words today....but thinking of you girls ALOT!!!!!


----------



## hola69

bonnie, alma may and schmoo..thinking of you all girls and sending lots of     your way..hugs

L xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Just a quickie as got some good news finally from the Doc today and wanted to let you know that Giggly's not such a freak as she thinks she is... 

It seems the TSH that I was waiting to move with my reduced thyroid dosage will take 2-3 months to move and may not move so much because of interference from my HRT. So without getting too technical he was looking at the other thyroid numbers (T4) and those were 2 weeks ago right in the normal range. I have reduced my dose since then but he suggested just going back up and it shouldn't make too much difference as he thinks I'm now at the stage of fine tuning rather than there being any problem for ttc. Apparently if he has anyone with thyroid probs he tries to get them to numbers just like mine.   So, I can go for my frosties when I like.     Only prob is that where I am in my current monthly bleed is meaning I'll not be ready until the end of July and the clinic is closed in August so whether or not they'll still be up for a frostie cycle at the end of July I don't know. I've emailed to ask so fingers crossed. If they don't defrost or it doesn't work we can still go for tx later in the year and still have a holiday in August as planned. 

I'm pleased most of all though that actually I'm more normal than I thought I was! He also told me I shouldn't worry about my weight cos as long as I'm healthy it's too much to expect that with a thyroid condition and mutliple cycles of IVF I'd be a slim Jim as well. He basically told me to be kind to myself, bless him. So, I'm off for a swim in a bit anyway just cos I feel better if I exercise and haven't been in ages.  

Hope everyone's having a good day, especially the 2wwers.     

Lots of love
Giggly
xx

PS Can't believe how far long you are Hola! And Radnorgirl too!


----------



## RSMUM

Great news Giggly! I've been thinking of you all day and hoping that things went well..Good on you for going for a swim too - I was all set to go walking in the hills when I got a call to go and help out at school - had a FAB day though - I really enjoy being with the kids - never fails to lift my spirits!

Sorry for the short post..promise I'll write a longer one later

D X


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Just a 'quickie' from me to let you know that DH & I have been to Panel today and have been 'approved in principle' for adoption.  Sooooo relieved.............  We wait now for a formal letter from the decision maker who has to check everything.  

Sending my love and         to everyone, off for a glass of red (yes I still love my wine!).

Take care,
Misty C
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Giggly - I am soooo pleased that you've had good news from the dr, I bet that is a real weight off your mind.

Misty C - congratulations on the approval, i bet you are on  , one step closer to your family  

Thank you to all your well wishes, have to say i am sh*****g myself with the result on weds, but will keep you all posted.

s xx


----------



## RSMUM

Misty - FANTASTIC NEWS!     MUST IM you!


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies
Giggly-  Fantastic news!!! Dr A did not say the clinic would close, just that she would not start any donor cycles that month in order to have  a bit of a rest.  She said she would still do frosties as I understood it.  However you may want to have that holiday first and then go as you know how August can be for travel to Greece.  .. just a thought .. but I know how anxious you must be to get going.

Misty -  that is also great news so maybe our board is looking up now again.

I watched an interesting but sad TV emission tonight ( France)  about two single woman, each who had a case of trying to adopt, which is supposedly legal for singles, passed all the tests/ steps, etc... only to be told at the end of it that they were refused due to lack of a father figure in the prospective child's life.  And the one woman had already adopted several years ago with nothing changed in her situation and the child passed all tests they gave as well. So it seems that someone in their region did not really agree with the law that allows single persons to adopt.... all that to reconfirm my feeling that adoption for me ( additionally as an expat...good gosh... who would let me adopt here)  The point once again brought up that is always so valid.... anyone without fertility problems can get PG without anyone in govt. approving of it... but once you are infertile and/or adopt by choice, then they are incredibly able to challenge you at every step.

Courage  Misty... sounds like you are almost there and near to your dream!


Thanks Janeup for the good vibes
Schmoo-  did not know you are testing already this Wednesday!!  Hang in there and good luck!!!

Love,
Bonnie
b123


----------



## safarigirl

good news on the board - so pleased for you giggly , misty that is fantastic news,

and of course all those testing ... roll on the good news ... schmoo sticky sticky vibes to you ...


----------



## Newday

Misty C congratulations bet you can't wait to get things moving now

Gigglygirl good news for you too.

those in the 2ww good luck

Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Misty- that is just brilliant news, hun! Congrats to you and DH, you deserve it so much.   It won't be long until you have your family.  

Loadsa love,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

MrsBunny Ceram DE IVF   Testing July 9th 


Abroadies Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE FET   
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF    
Joeyad DE IVF IM Barcelona   
Beanie10 Ceram DE  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE   
HEM IVI Barcelona DE   
Nat210 Ceram DE   
Vindo Serum Athens DE    
Boakie Ceram DE   
Hola69 Altra Vita DE   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE  
Radnorgirl  
Brownowl CFC DE   
Lazydog Ceram DE   
WWAV! (AJ)IM Barcelona DE   
Janeup IVI DE IVF   EDD 27/12/07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Druzy  
Bonnie/b123  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

RSMUM Ceram 
Jet Ceram  
Penelope Positive Ceram 
Bel Ceram 
River Ceram 
Jassie Ceram 
Casey Ceram 
Pinkpaula Ceram 
Andream Ceram 
Valie Ceram 
Kone Ceram 
Nat210 Ceram 
NikkiAnk Ceram 
Nosnic Ceram 
Meercat Ceram 
Lozzy Ceram 
Shazzer Ceram 
LaraB Ceram 
Boakie Ceram 
Rosalind Ceram 
Reb Ceram DE 
Lazydog Ceram  
GeorgieB Ceram  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE 
Plurps IM Barcelona 
Clararose IM Barcelona 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona 
EllieJ IM Barcelona 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl  
MrsBunny Ceram DE IVF Donor found 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 
SpayKay PGD at Ordas & Palomo 
Larkles Ceram DE IVF 
Bengal Ceram DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 

*
Russia   * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz DE IVF    
Yonny Reprofit 

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
B123 Serum DE IVF 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 
Mickle Chania DE IVF 

*
 Germany   * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Schmoo73 Invimed 
AlmaMay hammersmith/Invimed 
Tea Invimed 

*
 Latvia   * 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*
Ukraine   * 

Druzy ISIDA DEIVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona *


----------



## Martha Moo

As requested

a new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98990.new#new

I hope that it brings lots of love luck and lots of dreams coming true

Love and best wishes
Emxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Thinking of the 2wwers - Almamay, Schmoo and Bonnie/b123 - sending you    

Giggly - so pleased to read your good news, hope that you can go for your FET in August.

Misty C - that is great news!

Dawn - HUGE congratulations to you on your  

Still not really with it,  but starting to think about having one more go.......

Jules
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Let's hope we have lots of BFP's on lucky number 7


----------



## MrsBunny

I'll drink to that!

Sending lots of     and     to Schmoo, Alma May, Bonnie and Druzy and anyone else out there on the dreaded 2ww.

Glad to hear your good news Giggly, it's nice for you to know that you just need 'fine tuning' and your Doc sounds lovely. You also sound a bit more relaxed about having to possibly wait longer for tx because of the holidays. It's amazing what a bit of good news can do to our spirits.  

Misty C, glad to hear your news about being approved for adoption, hope it all goes smoothly for you.
Jules, sending best wishes to you xx

Well, finally it's my turn! We're off to Ceram tomorrow for tx, EC probably at end of week. We're staying til 29th so hopefully that will be part way into my 2ww. Feeling nervous but excited, the only thing is that we haven't yet heard about our donor's latest scan, but no news is good news I think. As for my scan, I had a bit of a shock - my lining is 14-15mm!!! But my consultant was wondering what it was after my downreg bleed and said if it was him, he would've done a scan then to see how much it has grown. But Ruth said it's 'lovely and juicy' and not a problem so my initial panic is over now (although i'm wondering whether it will deteriorate at all - any ideas?)

Thanks for your good wishes and to everyone who has blown me extra bubbles and send IMs, and having got to this stage, I'm so glad I found this site and all you lovely people  

Love Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good luck Mrs Bunny!    

Jules
xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Good morning all you lovely ladies

I hope everyone is OK

I just wanted to wish Schmoo and Bonnie loads and loads and loads of luck          

Mrs Bunny - Wishing you all the luck in the world at Ceram - I have blown you some lucky 7s - I hope they do the trick       

Misty - Brilliant news about you guys being approved for adoption. I am really chuffed for you    

Giggles - Brilliant news about your thyroid. I hope you get the go ahead for tx in July         - I have good faith in frosties - look at me and AJ!

Me - I'm off to the docs to get my blood pressure checked but I am feeling loads better. Hopefully I shall be back at work tomorrow as I am slowly going out of my mind sat at home watching daytime TV!!!

Helen
x


----------



## crusoe

Ms Minerva / Jules

My heart goes out to you… I’ve been there too, I lost 4 frozen embies back in March last year. It was devastating I couldn’t believe all for had been lost and that we had to come home with nothing but having to cope with this as well as the loss of you father is just to horrible for words.

My only advice to you is to get back on the donor waiting list as possible or perhaps look at other clinics with shorter waiting times. 

I really feel for you, travelling all that way, forking out lots of money not to mention the psyching yourself up that all this takes to be robbed of a transfer is horrible. Please PM me if you need a friend to chat to. Sending you a huge hug      


Bonnie – I could have written so much of your post myself. I am the IVF recluse you describe. Most of my “friends” have drifted by the wayside and the few left don’t mention IVF to me. They obviously don’t know the right thing to say (which I can understand) but they don’t even try (which I don’t understand at all) At times I feel like a failure but people like you and I can never be considered failures – look at what we have had to cope with – many, many people would have cracked up ages ago. Sometimes I feel I have more strength and determination in my little finger than some “non-ivf” people have in their entire body. IVF has made me stronger, more compassionate, more resourceful and more appreciative of the things I do have – those are not the hallmarks of a failure and no one Bonnie could consider you a failure in anyway. I agree IVF eats up time and money and as you say “messes up your whole life” but I am convinced that when you are successful again those feelings of resentment will vanish pretty quickly. It will have been worth it.
The time before testing is awful and I think feeling down and sorry about the situation you find yourself in is inevitable. We are all here for you and rooting for that BFP that will put an end to your much of your sadness.   


Schmoo – how are you doing. I’m sending you lots of positive vibes for testing and to you too Alma May       

Welcome to Druzy – I hope your 2ww passes quickly. Lack of symptoms means absolutely nothing so don’t worry. Good luck!!   

GG- at last some good news for you. You have been so patient – I hope you can go for your frosties very, very soon and then relax and enjoy your August holiday as a pregnant lady!!  


MistyC I was thinking about you all day yesterday and am so please the panel have approved you. I hope you have a short wait for a perfect match and enjoy celebrating this huge step forward.    


Mrs Bunny – Am I right in thinking you are off to Ceram imminently Wishing you loads of luck and lots of positive vibes.    

Me - After my BFN last week (was it really only last week) my DH and I have been doing lots of thinking. We have decided on another fresh cycle. I want to give the immune protocol I am on a chance on a fresh rather than frozen cycle so we have agreed with IM to cycle at the very end of August / beginning of September. Dr Redondo was very positive about this (a real contrast to Dr O’s negativity prior to our last transfer.)
So I am going to have the summer to relax a bit and detox from all the medication I have been on.
I am feeling very, very nervous already about this upcoming cycle. I find it harder and harder to stay positive (this is my 8th donor egg cycle) and find that I do have a tendency to build each cycle up into a BIG thing which makes the fall harder. Any advice on how to relax a bit, keep positive and hopeful would be very much appreciated.

Love to everyone
Including those I haven’t mentioned, Safarigirl, AJ, PenPositive (I owe you a PM) RSMUM (owe you one too) Radnorgirl, Bluebell and all you other wonderful ladies.

Crusoe xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow Crusoe, that was a mega post!

So pleased to hear you sounding upbeat and ready to try a fresh cycle with the immune drugs, I know it is hard to pick yourself back up but a bit of time off will do you the world of good and Dr Redondo's opinion sounds like the one you should be thinking about, not the negative old Dr.O.  As for suggestions for ways to keep calm prior to IVF I suggest gardening, in my garden ! The concrete lugging is over but you're more than welcome to come and shift the 6 bags of gravel coming next week or the turf arriving on Friday... Pretty please?!   Big hugs to you and any time you feel like a chat you know where I am. Loved what you said to Bonnie, think we've all been there with the isolation business from time to time.

Mrs M- sending you positive vibes for a fresh cycle and a mega hug just cos you're you.  

Bonnie- Hope you're feeling a bit better today, you've been through a lot recently and the 2ww is enough to send you stir crazy anyway. Here's to trying to think positive and a lovely bfp next week. PUPO and all that...    

Can't chat for long, loads of things to do inc hedge trimming, cleaning (boo hiss), ironing, school work and BOOKING FLIGHTS TO GREECE!!! Yeeha! Doc says FET is fine the last week of July, although she won't be around in Aug so if I have any probs I'll need to liaise with my NHS consultant. She did warn me the chances of FET are lots lower but it's just such a good time for me to go with school hols etc I thought we'd go then. Well, I say we, DH is starting a new job on Monday and he won't be able to come so will need to rope in someone to come with me. 

Better go back to trimming my bush,
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## druzy

Hello everyone

thanks for letting me join your thread - I've been trying to catch up on where you all are with your treatments.  It's good to hear that some of you will be starting again soon not to mention that some of you have got there already!  Also glad MistyC that the adoption is moving forward, that's very good news.

Good luck for Weds Schmoo73 and how are the other fellow 2wwers inmates Almamay and Bonnie?  I hope you are all feeling sick, dizzy, bloated, experiencing tender breasts with enlarged and darkened nipples, peeing in the night with Af cramps and no AF (well possibly a small bit of implantation bleeding if you must)  - aren't those the symptoms to covet?

I'm testing on 27th with this my first DE cycle at Isida in Ukraine and how I feel right now is probably pretty similar to you Bonnie.  Although this is my first DE cycle I have had 8 treatments before with my own eggs so the 2wws added all together so far come to 3 months, although I'm sure some of you have done more marathons than that, and I know there are people who have been through worse than me.

I guess to have the equivalent of a year of your life on the 2ww you need to do 26 treatments - isn't that a cheering thought!

I suppose I'm going through a bit of donor egg beginners disillusionment.  While I was doing all that treatment with my own eggs I always held DEs as a kind of fallback, something that would definately work with no probs.  But now I'm having to face that it doesn't always work first time or not necessarily the couple after that either and, for want of a better word, it scares me!  How much can a person take, not to mention the money.

Anyway today is day 6 post 2 days transfer......and feel horribly slim, fit and fine despite the progynova and progesterone injections.  I know it is said that you don't need to get symptoms but I have trouble really believing that and also on the 2 cycles that were positive albeit briefly and not altogether pleasantly I definitely had symptoms from roundabout now onwards.  I can't help it, I don't feel that positive and I can't ignore my instinct.  But I know we have all been here and there is nothing to do but wait and keep taking the tablets as it were.

love
Druzyx

I've got 10 frosties, I know it varies clinic to clinic but how long do you have to wait before you can start on them!  Would I have the period at the end of this cycle then the down reg injection (my clinic uses the big decap inj that lasts 4 weeks) on day 19 of the following cycle - or do you generally have to wait another month after that?

Wish I'd gone to the Czech Republic now, flights are much cheaper!


----------



## three_stars

Dear Crusoe-  you are such a lovely person!  Thank you for your kind words.  
I hope you have a nice holiday this summer and maybe find a great project to keep you occupied so that your next cycle comes around quickly.  Just think of all the things you might like to do before you are BFP or have babes in the house and will not be able to get to it!  I bet you will then think of plenty of things!!!  Doing your photo albums, renovating the bathroom, going to museums or concerts or whatever you are into that you have not done yet, read the entire set of a favorite author, write a book?  Who knows... easier said then done, I know full well... when your mind is only thinking about when/if you will be BFP.  But when it happens you will no longer have time to do many things you do now so I would make a list and start checking them off!  That should at least get you through the summer months        

Giggly- so excited for you that DR A said you can come for FET end of July.  I know she will never tell us but I hope that last donor was able to give you some extra frozen embryos to be able to use.  I know she has been successful for others ... my last failure  had to be because of the lining, which does not seem to be your problem.  Not sure where you stay when there but this last time I stayed at Airotel Stratos Vassilikos and it is a mere 5 min walk from the clinic.  Very clean and nice lobby and good food.  I found it on hotel.com for about 150 euros.

Druzy and ALma May - I am almost as nervous for you two who are testing this week as I am for me.  
Now ex-DP says he is coming to visit DD sat night to Tuesday night!  SO can not decide when to test now.  Sat is only 10 dp 3d et. not sure I can make it all the way until next wed. ( ET + 14) for first beta test.  
Druzy is that when they said to test?  ET + 14?  when i have done 3 or 4 day ET then usually I test day 12 but previous clinic said I could test ET + 10.  

Hello to everyone else... best try to get a few things done today!

Bonnie
b123


----------



## schmoo73

Was a BFN for me   , that was our last go, so have to look at doing something with the rest of our lives instead of bringing up a child    

Good luck Almamay & Bonnie, really really hope you have BFP's 

Schmoo x


----------



## AlmaMay

Schmoo - I'm so sorry


----------



## crusoe

schmoo - I'm in tears for you sweetheart. I'm so very, very sorry. It's just not fair ...

Are you sure this has to be your last go?

I am home all day, please PM me if you want someone to chat to.

Again I am so sorry.

Much love
crusoe
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

schmoo

so very very sorry honey

there simply are no words

sending lots of love to you and dh

Love Emxx


----------



## Newday

Schmoo I am so sorry can't say much else.

Thinking of you and Dh

Love

dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Schmoo - so sorry hun


----------



## Bel

Schmoo,

So sorry....it's so blummin unfair...I'm thinking of you so much. 

Lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## Marina

Schmoo

So sorry I have been following your path and wanted to say I was very very sorry that this has been another BFN, as the others say its bloody unfair this whole IVF malarkey lots of hugs to you and your DH.    take care and spoil yourselves  

Hello to everyone here and best wishes

Love

marina


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

schmoo..so very sorry sweetheart..life is so bl**dy unfair at times..am thinking of you so much and sending you huge hugs..xxxx

Bonnie - thinking of you and wishing you tons of love and luck...xxxx

Giggly, so glad you had a posiitve experience at the docs..fingers crossed for you sweets that you next go is the positive you so deserve xxx I know cant believe Im 30 wks myself  ...am excited though...

Misty- great news on the adoption front..congrats xxx

Special hugs to Bel, Crusoe, Debs/rsmum, marina, heffalump, Alma, radnor and everyone else xxx

Love L


----------



## Ms Minerva

Schmoo - so very sorry to read your news. Sending you lots of hugs    

Jules
xxx


----------



## janeup

Schmoo - this is devastating news.  I feel I know you from the IVI times and am really really sorry.  Big hugs to you right now.     Is there anyway you can take some time away from this lark and maybe come back again one day?  sorry if that is inappropriate advice.  You just seem so young. Jane


----------



## schmoo73

Just want to say thank you for all your kind words - feeling a bit better now, had a good cry with my lovely husband, my lovely MIL & FIL have paid for us to go to Mauritius in october (where we got married 6 years ago today), so have that to look forward and give me a reason to lose some weight that i have gained from being on medication and steroids for the last 2.5 months.

I have decided to see a herbalist in Teddington (Vidatherapy) that was recommended to me by a friend to try and get my body back into shape and detox the drugs out.  Will be glad not to carry on with the clexane tho, poor body feels like a pin cushion.

Love to you all, and I really really really hope the rest of you have better success than we did.  

  

Schmoo


----------



## schmoo73

Janeup - I think that we have come to the end of our strength with fertility tx, but you can never say never.

I am however going to retrain, I work in Kingston hospital, surrey in the childrens department as a Health care assistant, and I decided that if this didn't work then I am going to retrain as a childrens nurse, so that is what I am going to do. 

Take care all.

Sx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Shmoo-  So very sorry to hear about the BFN.  There are no words of comfort really.... just we are all here for you and understand how you and DH are feeling.  
It may be good to work on your career for a while like you planned.  You are both young still and IVF medicine is always advancing.  Who knows what will be possible in one year, 2 yr or even 5 yr?  Maybe PCOS will have better treatments? There are possibilities and in some ways you do have the advantage of time on your side.  I know that might not sound comforting right now... I can fully understand how long 5 yrs of TTC can make you fully fed up.  
Wish I could give you a big hug !!!   

Take care of you and good luck with your career as well.
bonnie
b123


----------



## radnorgirl

Schmoo

So sorry to hear your sad news   

Helen
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Schmoo,
So sorry that this was a bfn, I was hoping it would be a different story for you.   I just want to send you a mega huggle, and like Bonnie says the option is there at a later date if you decide you've changed your mind. There has to be more to life than the IVF rollercoaster and it sounds like you've made some positive plans for the future. Wishing you every happiness and hoping you'll stay in touch with us all... 

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Schmoo, so sorry hun. I know every BFN is devistating but this must have hit you particularly hard knowing it could be your last. Wish I could do or say something to make things right. I hope you & Dh really spoil yourself on this holiday to the Mauritius.

lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

AlmaMay-  Thinking of you a lot today and hoping your test turns up positive.  I know you are leaving on a wkd to Spain so have a good time with DH.
Love,
bonnie
b123


----------



## yonny

Schmoo - so very very sorry  my love!     

Almamay - thinking of you!  
Yonny x


----------



## RSMUM

Almamay - thinking of you hun


----------



## Sasha B

AlmaMay, my thoughts are with you today. I've had trouble accessing your blog but I really really really really really hope you get some good news today.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Almamay

  

Jo  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## druzy

Almamay - good luck.

Shmoo - Sorry for the BFN.  I think the retraining is really positive  and the others are right, you are young and who knows what will happen with the treatment in the future.  I think they are working on stuff all the time (and so they should).

I'm testing on tuesday, 27th, no symptoms at all, day 10 tomorrow, and am planning the next cycle already.  I really, really do not believe people who say they have no symptoms, they usually do, just didn't recognise them at the time, I always have.  FET I suppose although tempted to go to the czech republic and start from scratch but probably won't.  I'm also deciding to leave my job and start other things, can't stay on hold forever, waiting for "maternity pay" (Ha ha).  Next cycle will be the 10th but I've decided I will go on til I'm 45 and then review (am 42 now), find it comforting some how.  Been feeling very sorry for myself the last few days and angry with the world and DH for not getting it together to meet me when I was younger (and other rational thoughts).


----------



## bengal

Fellow abroadies,
We fly out to CERAM tomorrow on an extremely early flight - hardly worth going to bed when e have to get up at 2.30 am ! We are hoping to get to the clinic in time for fresh sperm to be used although we have frozen there from our last trip (donor produced no eggs). Our donors eggs are being collected tomorrow - At least this time we will not have time to contomplate everything beforehand.
Despite what happened last time I feel optimistic - perhaps it is the hypnotherapy CD I have been listening to.

Ruth has emailed me today to say MrsBunny wants to meet up while we are both out there - neither of us is sure if this is a good idea - I'm not keen on comparing notes as any variations tend to get me worrying ie womb linings being different thicknesses etc. Anyway it will be good to meet another couple who are in the same situation as us.

Must get a move on the case will not pack itself and we will need some sleep - otherwise we will be in for a very cranky day tomorrow.

Take care

Bengal


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just popping in to say 

 Bengal
wishing you and dh a safe journey

almamay thinking of you 

Druzy sending lots of        

Love to all

Em


----------



## Sasha B

Just gutted for you, hun    . Wish I could see you face to face and give you a big long hug. Its good that you & dh can take solace in each other. I know it doesn't take the pain away but I'm glad that you & dh have palns for a holiday to Spain. Time away together is just what you need right now.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## safarigirl

almamay i had so hoped this would turn out differently for you this time, you have so much courage - no wonder your dh loves you so much, its not often you meet a women like you ... theres so much grace and love in your pain ... sending you much love ... i am honestly gutted to read of your bfn, and once again offer my support should you ever need to talk ... please know that i am out here thinking of you


----------



## three_stars

Dear ALmaMay

Sent you an email after reading your blog but want to say again how upset I am for you.  The pain is too much to bear sometimes but thankfully you have your lovely DH there to give you some big hugs and support.  Have a good trip at least.
Love,

Bonnie
b123


----------



## RSMUM

Almamay - so sad for you hun...I know what you mean about not even crying any more...  

I had so hoped this would be the one for you.

Thinking of you.

Deb X


----------



## Newday

Alma May

so sorry to read about your BFN

Take care have a good holiday and rest

Love Dawn


----------



## Martha Moo

Almamay

so sorry to read your news

I hope that you can take some strength from your dh and enjoy your break in spain

Best wishes for your fresh cycle in september

Em


----------



## Ms Minerva

Almamay - Oh NO! So sorry to read your news, I was so hoping that this one would be the one to work for you, just gutted for you.

Sending you big hugs  

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,

Just popping in to give Almamay a bit cyber hug     and say how sorry I am this hasn't worked this time. Hope you have a fab holiday with your lovely DH.  

Druzy- it ain't over till it's over... Best of luck, hun.  

Bengal- you don't have to talk about things in as much detail as lining thicknesses and the like if you meet up with Mrs Bunny. I've got a lot out of any meeting I've had with a fellow FF but it depends if you're the kind of person who thinks it'll make you obsess more around tx time. I met Vindo for just 10 mins in her hotel, 10 mins before my ET last time. Crazy fool! But I think you feel less out of place and more normal about the slightly abnormal way we go about having a baby and I feel like somehow we're all in this together. Up to you, hun.   Hope all goes well with the tx though.  

Mrs M- Big hug for you, hun . (((((((((()))))))))) Fancy a chat sometime?

Gotta go, need to get some zzzzzzzzzzzzz's. Hope to post a bigger one tomorrow. 
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Tea63

Schmoo and Almamay - so sorry to hear about the negatives   
Was hoping for both of you that this would be the one - sorry  
Love from Tea


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone,

My apologies for my absence, I have just managed to secure myself a very exciting new job so things have been mad trying to do the move over.

Schmoo and Almamay so very sorry to hear that you both got negatives  . Life is so cruel and although I have been busy you have still been in my thoughts and I was truly hoping to see some good news from you both. Take care of yourselves and I hope that what ever decisions you make are the right ones for you. Schmoo you do have the benefit of being fantastically young so hope at some point in the future you may find the strength to try again. In the meantime, its good to look at other things in your life. I hope you find some joy and reward from your new career. Almamay September will be here before you know it. Hang in there  

Bengal, the very best of luck for your cycle. Fingers crossed for you!

Apart from the new job, not much news from us. I had a load of blood tests done last week (7 big fat viles full!) sure my arm was limp afterwards so am now waiting to hear if they show up any immune or clotting issues. The wait for a new donor is not going too bad, its good to have a new job to put my energies into and take my mind of it.

Love and hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to send loads of     to anyone on the 2ww - I'm sure someone's testing soon...and MASSIVE   to those hurting today.

D X


----------



## druzy

Almamay - I'm sorry to hear your news.  maybe too early to mention but have you thought about moving to a clinic with a shorter waiting list?  Some of the czech republic look have a look at the repromeda threads, the girls there also mention others with a good reputation, flights can be 1p + taxes if you get the right timings....

take care, we're all in the same boat fighting this together.

Druzy

ps  I had an erotic dream about Simon cowell last nights - do you think this is a good sign!  Not that I'm clutching at straws or anything.


----------



## schmoo73

I would have thought that was a nightmare


----------



## Ms Minerva




----------



## druzy

Re:  Simon Cowell

I told my friend about the Simon Cowell dream and she said she also dreamt about him whilst doing stims so she reckons "it's the chemicals".  Just shows how people lose their marbles, and their sense of humour, with this treatment because I said "Yes, but WHY Simon Cowell?" 

It was rather a pleasant dream actually, I happen to be quite partial to Simon Cowell but there again I quite fancied Bruce Forsyth when I was about 10 so each to his own eh girls !


----------



## RSMUM

reminded me of how much I liked Starsky and Hutch - could never decide which one I would kiss ( ha! How innocent!   )..


How about David Tennant? or James Nesbitt?


----------



## Grumpygirl

I am very disturbed to read tonight's thread. I may have to send you all off for a nice glass of wine and a stern talking to! Simon Cowell indeed!   Bruce Forsyth ?   

My embarassing crush is probably Phil Spencer off the property programmes- anyone see the hot tub episode?  

Better go,
Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Hey Giggles - how are you getting on with flights and organising etc..? forgot to ask ....

How's everyone else doing? I feel so out of touch with you all - slowly getting my act together.. I am going to have a mad few months and then it's off to Hong Kong ( "finally" as I'm sure my poor long-suffering DH would say  ) My poor DD had her first jabs today - I was so proud of her - I had mine a few weeks ago - ouch!

Off to an inter-country adoption info day next week - should be interesting - the only problem will be not having too much of the old   the night before as I'm meeting up with a very old, ( well, no old,old but you know what I mean! )dear friend the night before and I'm afraid we have a history of mixing white wine and shopping!   

better go and make a fuss of DD - she certainly deserves it.

Love and luck to all of you

Deb X


----------



## safarigirl

Schmoo, i am so sorry to hear about your bfn, have been thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs ...... was very sad to read it as i know how hard it is ....


----------



## Newday

Looks like I might be miscarrying again had major AF pains bleeding and some clots looks lke tissue not one big blob like last time but the pains are getting worse!!

Dh is out and I am on my own crying my eyes out.

why does this keep happening

Dawn


----------



## schmoo73

oh dawn I really pray that this isn't the case, keep your feet up and hopefully that it will ease up.

 

Schmoo x


----------



## three_stars

OH  Dawn!!!        I  hope it turns out ok but it is so upsetting.  I hope your DH gets home soon.
bonnie


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Dawn honey. So sorry to hear about what you are going through. Praying that you are going to be ok. Try to rest and not worry (stupid advice I know) I know others have had fairly heavy bleeding and gone on to be ok. Will keep everything crossed for you. Hope DH is home soon.

Pen
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn- so sorry I had to run like that earlier when we were chatting, had a house full of people arrive. I hope the hospital gave you some hope and that you're doing ok with your lovely DH back to give you a cuddle.   Just hoping this is a scare and not what you're thinking it is. Thinking of you, hun, let me know if you need a friend for a chat. xxx

Pen P- congrats on the new job! Sounds brilliant and like you're really excited about it.   Hope you're doing ok and well done for giving that nasty journo a piece of your mind. Honestly, they get all the info and then still write what they wanted to in the first place. I wanted to be a journalist when I was younger until I did 2 weeks work experience on our local paper and then realised just that- they'd decide on the slant the piece would take, then go out and find the evidence. Well, that's how it appeared to me aged 17.   So cynical so young... Anyway, here's a big hello hug form me and you let me know when you fancy a cuppa.  

Bonnie- how you doing on your 2ww? Have been thinking about you, hoping you're not going too crazy.   The second week's always the worst, isn't it? Thanks for the advice re hotels in Athens but I'd be seriously lynched if we didn't stay with rellies, plus haven't seen them since October and I can't wait to see them. It'll only be 1 night in Athens anyway. When do you test?     

RSMum- how are your own plans going? Sounds like you have plenty of them...  

Bluebell, where are you?  

Well, I've booked a holiday with my Mum to  Naxos, an island 3 hrs 15 mins by hydrofoil from Piraeus (Athens' main port) and we'll go over to the mainland for 1 day, stay with rellies overnight (nned to check with them actually!) , have ET next am and get back on hydrofoil to the island the same day. It seemed much nicer to be on an island than in Athens and the flights alone to Athens were as expensive as a package deal so I thought we'd make it a better holiday in case the frosties don't defrost and I'm actually allowed to swim after. The ferry was really easy last time I did it and I can just sit down in a/c with my book and watch all the islands go by. Looking at this frostie cycle as far as possible as a holiday I happen to have FET on part way through, not expecting it to work and looking at September for a fresh cycle.  That's the plan, but then these things don't usually go so smoothly! I'm having to have a shorter HRT cycle this month to make the dates fit, but then that's easy to do since it's all unnatural for me anyway. Need to get down the GP and get some prescriptions on Mon though, hey ho. Wish me luck...

Any of the abroadies meet ladies, let me have your email addresses if you want me to send you any pics. Jennifer, I have some classics of your girls and the COAR... 

Any more embarassing crushes, ladies?

Better go, I am such a saddo, it's Sat night and here I am! We're off out tomorrow night, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!

Lots of love to all of you... 
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Can I add the bloke from "Life on Mars"? Pleeeassssee?!! Can you tell my DH has been away for weeks?!


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM, do you mean John Simm? He was in Dr Who tonight, of course I was only watching it because DD was!


----------



## RSMUM

YES! That's him...yum...


----------



## Ms Minerva

Yes, I loved "Life on Mars". The last episode was very poignant for me, as my Dad was hooked on the series and died before the last episode, so he never got to find out the end...


----------



## RSMUM

Aw Ms M - I so feel for you - you must miss him so much ..I really can't imagine the utter loss you must feel  but my heart goes out to you hun..

Dawn - I'm thinking of you too hun tonight and so hoping it all turns out ok..


D X


----------



## earthe kitt

Schmoo - so    for your BFN - as the others have said, you are still young and can take a couple of years out and come back in your late 30's  heaven knows what they will have discovered by then - I do hope however that you will stay with us.   
Excellent idea to train as a childrens nurse. I have extensive experience of childrens nurses as my son is a patient of the cardiac wing at GOSH and all I can say is that there is a dire need for "older" women in this profession - the young uns just don't seem to have the empathy

Bonnie - good luck for testing next week    

Druzy - ditto    

Dawn - mega mega hugs - I do so hope the baby is still with you, I bled from week 5 to week 11 - it's awful    

Almamay - if it's not too much trouble could you bring some sunshine back from Spain   . It's    here and I'm getting pi**ed off (and on  )

Giggles - when we went to Athens we stayed in the Hotel Stanley - just down the road from Ommonia Square and has a rooftop pool and the house cocktail is to die for. Lying by the pool with the Acropolis in the distance.....
DH is called Stan and so we appropriated a few towels with the hotel name on them.....please don't tell the   

Love to everyone else

Jo XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## druzy

Hello everyone

Just catching up on your posts, Dawn, I hope that you are OK and this is just a scare like the others say and that you get some answers soon.

Giggly, sounds like you have a nice holiday in Greece coming up as well as your treatment.

Glad to see that there are some other bad secret crushes out there.  I quite like Phil from the property programme too, look likes there's a new one on soon, not sure about the bloke from life on mars though but then I suppose he's nothing like Simon Cowell!   

Well, I've been up since 3am rustling around in the loo with 4 day early clearblue sticks - went to bed at 9 so didn't want to waste that first morning wee.  Today is day 11 of 2 day transfer so embies would be 13 days.  Could this be Simon Cowell's virtual love child?  Because ladies no one is more shocked than me to say that the test came up a feint (ish, but have seen worse) but definitely there and verified by DH, BFP!  Bizarre.

I know I've been a terrible whinger, and i promise i haven't been attention seeking or deliberately protecting myself, because I really have no symptoms and on my 2 previous cycles that were rather dismal positives (this is my 9th treatment, 1st with DE) I had stronger symptoms than this.  My (.)(.) are totally normal, no pain, no enlargement, no tenderness, no darker nipples, no veins, if anything smaller than usual.  My stomach is flatter than normal, in fact I have lost a few pounds lately.  No dizziness, no sickness, no back ache, no dodgey taste in mouth, no frequent weeing. 

The only thing I could possible say i have is a slight dull ache, stitch like feeling on leftish side occasionally but nothing you'd really notice that much and I suppose I have had the odd throb and twinge in that neck of the woods since day 5 or 6 - but who doesn't have twinges like that when every nerve and muscle is on high alert looking out for stuff?

I'd like to be jumping around but with the two experiences detailed below I know I have hoops to get through.  But for the moment it looks like a cautious BFP.  I guess I'll have to have the blood test on Weds as requested by isida and obviously I can only hope that it is the right level - well same goes for all of us.

This 2ww has been my worst yet and two days ago I felt so numb and frustrated that I wanted to rip my hair out by the roots.  I know ladies have been through much more than me but I think I have been getting close to my personal  self control limit.  I have had two glasses of red wine (not that worried about that), some soft cheese and worst of all ladies, and it's hard to confess this, but 2 years ago I gave up smoking when my dad died of lung cancer and I was so so angry 2 days ago and felt so so self destructive and negative that I bought 10 marlborough lights and kind of smoked a few - didn't inhale that much though.  DH saw them on a receipt so I got caught and I asked him to destroy them.  However, I know that in the history of mankind that people have drunk wine, smoked **** and eaten cheese and still managed to reproduce.

Sorry this is all about me but it's all a bit weird, but I suppose it always is in a way.

will keep you updated and take care everyone and   to those testing this coming week, let's hope we all get something that is in the right place and that stays.

druzy xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Druzy- that's fantastic news hun! Big fat congrats, you sound like you've been through the mill and deserve it.    All the best for lovely doubling beta numbers.   Well done, you.


----------



## Martha Moo

Druzy

Congratulations honey

  

fantastic news

Emxx


----------



## Newday

well I think I can sfaely say that I have moscarried I have had a few now so know what they are like. The only hope is that maybe it's one of the two that was put back. DH is hoping this is the case. Well we do have frosties and I will go back as soon as I can for them.

I knew something was wrong I was very sick Monday and Tuesday and this went the rest of the week I have known on every cycle of mine when it has gone wrong.

The only question mark is that my boobs are hurting for the first time since BFP and since 2am this morning I have been to the toilet about 8 times and only had one cup of coffee which smelt horrible but DH made it for me so I drank it.

I couldn't face sitting in A&E or calling the GP so will try and get a private scan tomorrow. The bleeding had virtually stopped by 5pm and it only started at 2.45pm. I have read all the posts about people bleeding and with clots like mine and am trying to be positive but fear it's gone. Yes I have taken my medication just in case but fear the worse.

Thanks to Deb who was there when I needed someone to talk to and to everyone else for their encouragement and support through this treatment.

Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - I've been on and off the computer all morning waiting for your news. I will be crossing everything that you are wrong - please, please keep taking the meds. Did you get in touch with Stepan? He'll surely be able to give you some advice. I hope I was a help - I felt so bad, as if I was just gabbling on about what happened to me..

take care hun

Deb X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - so sorry to read your news   Still hoping that you may still have at least one beanie on board, thinking about you and sending you  

Druzy - that's great news, a   Congratulations!

Bonnie - hope that you are coping OK with the 2ww, sending you    

Earthe Kitt - hello to you and your family!  

Jules
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hello Ladies,

Dawn so sad for you but hoping you are right that the other little one might be hanging in there. Hope you are managing to hang in there today and get some good news from your scan tomorrow.

Druzy, fantastic news on your BFP massive congratulations, here's hoping that feint line will strengthen and strengthen and see you going on to a healthy and happy preganancy.

Giggly honey bunch, hope you are well lovely. Will definately get together for that coffee soon. Am so excited to see you getting ready for treatment after such a long wait. Fantastic idea to make a holiday out of it. I hope with all my heart for a successful outcome for you! Did you track Bluebell down yet??

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Am so fed up of this darn rain, had planned to get out in the garden and do some tidying up but it hasnt stopped all day. Puppy is also porely after being stung by a bee and has had to have half his shoulder shaved and is now sulking.

Hey ho, BST at its best hey, bring on the rays!

Pen
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Funny Pen - I was just this second saying the same thing to myslef - just about to put my wellies on and then it's got all  

Druzy - fab fab fab news - huge congrats!

Dawn - Hang in there hun

I am drowning under paperwork here - trying to sort out files out from the last 20 years ( last time we moved to HK! ) aargghhh

XX


----------



## three_stars

HI Ladies! 
Druzy.. that is fab news!!! I do hope it all turns up ok on Wednesday blood tests. Congratulations.

Dawn.. I am so upset about your loss. I do hope somehow you have a miracle and things still end up OK.
Giggly- glad you are getting all organized to get off to Athens...keep forgetting you have family out there. Naxos is lovely. In another life I spent a few weeks on a beach windsurfing out there. it was not a tourist area and pretty natural.. very nice spot where you can actually windsurf all the way across between Paxos and Naxos ( If I have the names right)
RSMUM- Good luck with the paking!. I have been spenidn much of this pasy few months also cleaning out from the past 10-15 yrs stack up of papers! Keeps you busy but what a pain.. and such boring work, isn't it?

Thanks to everyone asking after me and all your good wishes. sorry to disappoint and to say that things are just not great on my side of the world today.

My exDP arrived last night... already driving me nuts... ...... I started spotting yesterday and a bit of blood in the night, could not sleep, cramps, feels just like a period coming on... certain failure and not even to test day yet!!!!!!.. I am devastated but can't even talk about it or cry or scream or have any comfort. I am really peeved he is here right now..........
............Well I will do a blood test tomorrow to know for sure.. It is day 12 past transfer but should show something or nothing... But I have all the symptoms of getting a bad period, not signs of PG. The first few days after the ET I had bad cramps even though I was taking something for anti-spasm. I think there is a problem still with my lining caused by the D and C in December. I have been reading up about Ashermans Syndrome ( scarring, adhesions caused by surgery) VERY depressing stuff... some woman have really incredibly bad cases.... and to think it is all caused by drs and surgery in the first place!! very few specialists really know about it and how to fix it. I may have a mild case of it.. the first sign being the very reduced periods following the D and C. And my DR really wanted me to come to Athens for another hysterscopy surgery instead of a D and C here- thus am kicking myself. 
I can not get my lining to thicken well enough any more and I have tried everything.. Viagra, acupuncture all the normal meds, protein, vits,,etc, etc.... I now think I should have just waited until I finally had a good period... but was so losing my patience and my previous donor become available again. 
................
Sorry I am not very chipper... just feel a bad depression coming on again... just can not understand how much I try and how nothing wants to work. Even my DR. has no other ideas... seemingly it should work... My lining did measure OK at transfer although not as good as previously. The three embryos were donor sperm and egg and all 8 cell top notch. 
Sorry for the long me me post but just had to get this off my chest a little today as I feel like exploding. Now I feel a bit better but think I will go lie down a bit and tune out to everything if possible for a little while

Love to all you lovely ladies. Sorry for rambling on and on.

bonnie
b123


----------



## druzy

Hi Bonnie

I'm sorry you're feeling so bad today - hope you had a good lie down and tune out and feel a bit better.  I know how it is to feel really bad and also to come to the conclusion that there are no half way decent men out there.  Between ages 28 and 36 I met one nasty man after the other and came to the same conclusion, either that or I thought I was doing something wrong to cause it.  But then I met Nick, DH, and I realised there are some decent ones out there.  But it's terrible when you meet one B*** after another.  It can change and I hope it does for you and soon.

One thing though, I'm not sure it's true that you can't get your lining to thicken properly anymore, it was over 7 for this transfer wasn't it?  Anything between 7 and 10 is meant to be optimum I thought, more than 10 isn't too great either I understood, so it can be too thick?

I hope you are wrong about your test tomorrow but I do understand that when you are convinced it's not happened that is one of the last things you want to hear.  

 good luck for tomorrow

Druzy xx


----------



## Newday

Bonnie

I am so sorry that you are feeling down but I know how you feel. It is so frustrating when you have very good embryos put back and they don't work.

I wish I had some words of wisdom but I don't. Don't give up on men there are some good ones. I didn't meet my DH until i was 36 but he's one of the best so loving and kind and very supportive

Take care

Dawn


----------



## schmoo73

Hi all,

Bonnie - sorry you are feeling so down honey, I agree with Dawn it is v depressing to have good embies and not work, hope you are feeling better soon and good luck with your blood test.  Keep everything crossed for you that you get a positive.

Well I have had a very weird weekend, one of my oldest friends has given us an amazingly selfless and generous offer to be a surrogate for us, we need to think long and hard about this one, I couldn't stop crying when she offered.  Don't know the legalities about this either.

Give's us something to think about  

Love to you all

Schmoo x


----------



## three_stars

Dear Schmoo-  that is just an amazingly generous offer from your friend.  But also something you do likely have to think about from all angles. I remember when a SIL offered her eggs... I was so touched even though we were not able to do it.

Druzy.  I always previously have had linings about 14 day 10 and heavy periods.  Without meds I could barely get 5.5 day 14... and this cycle it was debatable if it was more like 7 or 8 + maybe 9.. three differnt scan machines and Drs. What worries me though it is have not had a proper normal period all year.  It kind of starts out brown and not really starting and I feel awful and pain and then maybe get a little bleed a day or two and then it just drags out for the week very very light.  Definitely not normal for me.  I have been having tons of abdominal pains again tonight.  My DR called me to see how it was going.  SHe insists that I can not have an AF bleed on estrogen and progesteron, so she thinks it is a good sign but this has never been a good sign for me... more like a bad sign or chem pg again.  BUt I will try to retain a flicker of hope.

(I edited half of my previous post... when I re read it it was just too depressing.  I just have ti get through to tomorrow afternoon now for results.  )
Bonnie 
b123


----------



## earthe kitt

Druzy -- congrats on your BFP   

Schmoo - your friends offer is incredibly generous although you will all obviously need to think it through very carefully - you are still quite young though and who knows what is round the corner in terms of treatment advances.
Anyway, it's a difficult decision to make and I wish you lots of luck - whatever you decide

Bonnie - I do hope the doc is right and the bleeding is a good sign. I know how awful the 2ww is and that feeling of hopelessness as you approach test day............
I fully empathise with your feelings about men I think I have previously told you what I think of your ex partner and I think you are well rid of him - such a shame for DD though. They're not all like that though, you just have to kiss a lot of frogs to find the prince - and believe me I have (kissed a lot of frogs that is) not sure my  current husband could be described as my handsome prince but he treats me with respect and knows my boundaries so he'll do  
Good luck with your testing tomorrow - will pop on here to watch out for you  

Dawn - so sorry things are a bit up in the air - hope you manage to get a scan tomorrow so you know what is going on - please let there be one hanging in there 

Love to everyone else - where is   DS keeps asking when are we going to have summer

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Newday

well bad news looks as though the prgnancy is over but he said I have to wait another week for another scan and not to stop the meds. There was nothing much to see he did say there is pregnancy tissue but very very unlikely to develop into anything I said could I stop the meds staright away and he sadi No jsut wait a week.

So I have to wait a week for the inevitable 

bl***y typical

Dawn

P.S. Thanks to everyone that has been of support


----------



## nats210

Dawn I am so sorry, take care
Nats
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - I've posted on the Reprofit board but I just wanted to say again how sorry I am - I really thought it wouldn't be so - after coming soo far in this journey it's just so sickenning for something like this to happen.

You know where to find me...

Deb X


----------



## druzy

Dawn - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  This business can be so cruel.  Take care of yourself.  Druzy xx


----------



## schmoo73

Dawn - So sorry sweetheart

Schmoo x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Dawn,

So so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself sweetheart.  

We're all here if you need to talk.

Pen
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Dawn

I am so very sorry to read your news

Thinking of you and DH



Love Emxx


----------



## safarigirl

dawn -i am so sad for you, this seems so cruel, sending you much love and hugs ....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn, so sad to read  your news, I was so hoping that one of your little beanies would stick.. 

Sending you hugs  

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - I keep thinking of you and the hell you must be going through - my heart really goes out to you.

Last night I must have cried buckets - on top of your sad news Dawn, I had to have my poor old dog put down, she had been with us for about 12 years and was a real character. I had to make the decision to do it ( after weeks of procrastinating ) and stayed with her until the end - it weas heartbreaking - I know a lot of you on this thread are pet lovers so I'm sure you'll understand. 

I was thinking about all the ups and downs we've gone through on this thread and what a great group of women, and what a fabulous suppport we are for each other - I know sometimes other people think I'm mad to be so addicted to FF but they just don't "get it " 

Love and luck to you all

Deb X


----------



## Fidget

ohhh      

Dawn   

Deb  ^hugme


----------



## janeup

Dawn, Dawn....big hugs to you. I am so sorry.  I can't believe this.  Really sorry.  We are hear for you.  jane


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn- so so sorry, hun. I was hoping there'd be one embie hanging on like Jules said but I really feel for you. The injustice of having to wait another week is hard to swallow as well, as if you haven't had enough. Sending you enormous hugs which I know won't change things but may help a little.  

RSMUM- I'm so sorry to hear about your dog, we've always had dogs and they've gone to an age where they can't cope anymore and it's just not kind to keep them. You've done the right thing, hun.  It's just so sad to lose a trusted friend. 


I know what you mean about people thinking we're mad to be on here all the time and they don't "get it", but I'm totally with you on the fab support from a great group of women. There are a whole lot of ups and downs but they feel just that bit more manageable when there are a few of you to discuss it all and support each other. 

Better go, have a big day at work tomorrow and lots to prepare. Would rather boil my head but there you go.

Love
Giggly
xx

PS Good luck Bonnie for testing whenever you do it.


----------



## Bel

Dawn,

My heart goes out to you at this cruel time. Keep strong,xx

Rsmum,

So sorry to hear about your dog. I can't imagine how hard that decision is. Our pup is 4 this year and he is the world to us...sending a hug your way,

Lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## crusoe

Dawn - you have been in my thoughts all day. I've been there having to wait another week - it is torture. I feel for you so much, what you are experiencing is just so unfair. Please PM me if you need a friend to talk to.    

RSMum - as a huge pet lover I completely sympathise with you. Having to have a beloved pet put to sleep is heartbreaking. I'm sure your house must seem to quiet and strange without her. Hugs to you too.   

Love to everyone else. Sorry I haven't been around much - work is so busy and so it seems is home at the moment.

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Dawn - I am so sorry hun. Sometimes the IVF journey can be so terribly cruel.   

Debs - Sorry to hear about your dog. Sending you a huge hug  

Helen
x


----------



## druzy

RSMUM - really sorry to hear about your dog.  It must be so heart breaking, my mum mourned hers for along time when she had to go through the same thing, although of course it is the kindest decision in the end.  Mine is quite young but I can imagine how heartbreaking it is.

Dawn - i hope you are ok.

I'm going for my blood test tomorrow, the official isida test day which is 14 days from ET.  Had a bit of spotting last night which really freaked me out but doesn't seem to have continued so far.  That and the lack of symptoms means that I really can't believe that this is going to viable but we will just have to see.  The HPT is definitely positive but I know it doesn't mean levels are right.  They need to bring some out that tell you your HCG levels, I expect they will soon.  Will have to wait 24 hours for the result til Thurs morning so the waiting just goes on and on - as it does.


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn, honey so so sorry. Sending you a huge   

Deb,  to you too. I know how heart wrenching it is to have to do what you did. It took true love & courage. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn, just so sorry hun   big hugs  

Debs -  hugs to you too   I know just how painful it is to lose a furry friend.

Druzy - lovely to read your good news! Hope that you get great beta levels from your test.

Jules
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies,  
Dawn- so sad for you that it did not turn out differently.    I hope you are taking care of yourself. 

Deb- also sad to hear about your beloved dog.   

Druzy.  I have very positive vibes    for your results tomorrow because we seem to be in sync with each other and...... drum roll please......

I am BFP!!!!!!!!!
That's right!... the seemingly impossible has happened.   And no wimpy dodgy maybe low beta numbers this time.  
I tested day 12 at 632 and today 
day 14 at 1,636.      
Yes I am trying not to panic about the thought of triplets    and those related issues just yet. 

My apologies for not posting on the board earlier but I was having a bit of drama with the ex-DP here visiting DD during all this last few days and finally got very very angry and threw him out     While I was off getting the lab results he was snooping through my computer and erasing things he did not want me to have!!! - of course I have copies- I am no idiot... but I was more then furious and just hours after having gotten a positive test.  He never even asked my results ...but then that is probably not too surprising...we know why he is now "ex" instead of DP or DH! 

So my chance to share my joy unfortunately got a bit delayed and I also am a bit calmer today seeing that it has doubled.

Like Druzy I had a bleed just days ago and have really no signs to think of yet!!!  Not at all like the first time around with DD.  I wonder if that is because it is DE and we are not ourselves being stimmed? ... so maybe the signs can be delayed??  

Anyway... my DR finally opened the bottle of champagne I gave her ages ago... so she is feeling pretty confident that this time it is good.

I will try to get a scan just before scheduled vacation trip  but may be too early to see if multiples yet.  Am already worried about even going anywhere at the moment but Dr. A thinks it is fine.

I feel that I have really put my life on hold and struggled so much for too long and it is hard to believe that now finally things are changing and I can move forward with my dream. I do not yet fully believe it and will need to see a scan and heartbeat.  AFter the last three losses I am very nervous about another miscarriage too.  BUt it just has to work this time and I have to will it to.  I know it will not always be easy, the next few years, alone with my DD and a new babe(s) but it will all be worth it in the end.  So many "friends" just think I am crazy to have given up my whole life now to this pursuit of children and to build a family, especially as my life before was very carefree and I travelled constantly.  Sometimes I do miss it a bit but I will never regret it... and they just do not get it.  Even the ones that have children... because none of them had to struggle for it as we do when we have fertility issues. 

Thanks so much to all of you that have been there for me through many bad moments in the past nearly two years on FF. I have been very honored to be part of your group and speak to many of you so openly and have so much support and sharing along this rough ride we chose to take.  I can only hope that each of us get to the end of our journeys with our precious babes in our arms and soon.

I live in the rooftops above the jardin the embassy of Paraguay and they have these little soirees or even big ones nearly every night in summer..  Tonight they, bizarrely, have a gospel group singing and just now I hear them loudly...  "Hallelujah"  they are singing..... 
that's right.. "Hallelujah" .....I'm thinking that sums it all up right now.


Much love,

bonnie
b123


----------



## Martha Moo

Bonnie

I am so very pleased to read your post

wonderful wonderful news

I am so happy for you

this is no less than you deserve after all you have been through

Congratulations congratulations congratulations

Love Emxx


----------



## druzy

Bonnie

That's fantastic - oh ye of little faith!  Hallelujah!  See how we torment ourselves with all these worries; lining thickness, triple lines, etc etc....I'm so pleased for you and just hope I can join in the party, will get my blood test results tomorrow morning......bricking it actually.  Do you really have no symptoms either?  Apart from a few dull stitchy feelings low down I have nothing to speak of....where is it you live, is it Paris?

love Druzy xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Bonnie 

It is great to read some wonderful news on this thread after the recent sadness that we have all shared. I am totally thrilled for you!

       

love
Helen
x


----------



## safarigirl

Halleluja bonnie halleluja - that really says it all - read that part ofyour post to DH and startedto cry ... halleluha ...


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - OMG! That is just wonderful news hun! You so deserve this happiness! Thrilled for you!



Jules
xxx


----------



## Tea63

Hi Bonnie
Think you could hear my loud happy laugh all the way from Brisbane to Paris    
So happy for you - and totally understand that you are a bit careful with getting too happy before you see the scan and heartbeat - I'm the same if I ever get pregnant again - which there is a chance for - have the last 2 days talked to a beautiful girl from this site I'm a member of over here (for donors and people looking for donors) and she is happy to donate to us and we are very happy to have her - and for her to give us the chance again  
But this is a big step on the way for you - juhuuuuu  
Love from Tea
And a big hello to the rest of you - I don't post a lot, but normally check on you when I sit here with my morning tea


----------



## earthe kitt

Bonnieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

                 

        

                  

        

                                

I had no symptoms either and was 1157 12dp2dt  

If there isn't more than one in there I'll   with DH

(he won't know what's hit him  )

Well done girl

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RSMUM

Bonnie - I too started to cry at the end of your post - FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                    woopee!!!

D X


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Bonnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What absolutely fabulous news! Just cannot tell you how happy I am for you, just think how fabulous it will be to travel with your new babies, a challenge certainly but life doesnt stop when you have children it just makes it richer. You so deserve this and although the thought of triplets must fill you with all sorts of emotions and worries, how amazing to be rewarded so strongly for your strength and courage.

                 

I am absolutely thrilled for you and wish you the easiest, stress free and happiest pregnancy in the world.

Bundles of love and joy!

Druzy, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Pen
xx


----------



## PurpleChick

Fantastic news Bonnie

so delighted to of your BFP after all your trials this year.  

Wishing you tons of luck for the future.

luv

Purplechick


----------



## Misty C

Bonnie

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased to see you have a .  Hope you get the chance to relax now and take extra special care of yourself.

Love
Misty C
xxx

P.S. Love to all abroadies xxxx


----------



## Marina

*Bonnie* Thats absolutely fabulous news, you so deserve this, your journey has been a long one, I wish you every happiness and health       

*Debs* very sorry for your furry loss, totally understand how you feel it never gets any easier when it happens take care xxx

Love to you all here

marina


----------



## nats210

Bonnie so thrilled for you that is wonderful news especially after all you have been through. Take good care of yourself i am so excited for you.


Debs i am so sorry to hear about your dog, these little furry bundles share so many of our secrets they are like our best friends. Big hugs for you.

Druzy hope your level comes back nice & high

Love to all
nats
x


----------



## three_stars

You ladies have brought tears to my eyes with all your posts.  Thanks all of you- your are truly wonderful people.

Druzy-  I am anxiously waiting your news as well!

I have been very busy today gathering info for maternity inscription; here in France, especially Paris, you have to be very prepared as most Public Hospitals open inscriptions at exactly 6 weeks of PG and then get full.  First time around I did not know this and nearly ended up having to go private.. but even that can be difficult to find a place.  So here I am just worrying about getting to first scan and having to put together papers for delivery already!  Seems so weird.  

The other funny thing is I did a pregnancy calculator today and EDD is the 5th birthday of my DD!!!  What a strange coincidence... but now I do remember having EC on exactly the same day as my Donor 5 years ago... must have been my lucky number...I should go buy some lotto tickets!!!

Take care everyone and thanks again so much for your lovely posts.
Bonnie
b123


----------



## janeup

bonnie - your news has really made my day. FAN blo.DIIIIII..tastic!


----------



## yonny

Bonnie, that one word says it all!!!  Hallelujah!    
So very pleased for you - all the way from washington DC ! About to fly home tonight so will do so with a song in my heart for you!!! 


Debs, I feel for you and your loss, I have two dogs, getting on in age, and I dread the day when they wont be there any longer! Much love to you 

Druzy - everything crossed - Ill check in when I land!!!!


----------



## crusoe

Well done Bonnie - you so deserve this after the rubbish time you have had recently!
I am so pleased and excited for you ........        

         

Lots of love 
Crusoe xxx


----------



## druzy

Just to say I got my HCG today.  Actually the clinic or the lab or something LOST my sample from yesterday, can't even think about it.  Anyway had another one done today, day 15 post transfer and it's 627.08 which i think is OK?  Waiting for those results is just SO stressful I hope Isida don't want another one.  Would rather just wait for the scan now which needs to be early, six weeks, because of my ectopic history.  Just hope it's OK.  Hope all are doing well...obsessed with me today.
love
Druzy


----------



## three_stars

Dear Druzy-  I just sent you an PM. 

Fantastic news!!!!!!!!  I am so happy for you!                  
        

I have been wanting to use some smileys for sometime now!!

Thanks also Janeup, Yonny and Crusoe for your posts.

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## larkles

Druzy sounds good to me hun-  are in order       

Just popped in to see how my lovely abroadies are going, although I don't post much these days I still Try to keep up with all your news but you're so chattering it's hard to keep track   

so sorry to hear your news Dawn 

Bonnie,  wishing you all the best, you must be in shock and over the moon-can't wait to hear how many you've got  

Love to everyone else

Larkles
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya, a quickie from me to say a big fat congrats to Bonnie.     You so are expecting multiples with numbers like that...      Here's to a happy healthy and safe pregnancy.

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## hola69

Bonnie   sweetheart Im over the moon for you!!!! what fantastic news..so so so happy for you..you deserve this so much! Ive only just ready your mail as havent been to well so apologies for the delay in congrats!!! WOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEE!!!

                 

Have sent you an IM....


congrats to druzy too xxxxx

Love and hello to everyone else....xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh Bonnie,
Your life is nothing if not dramatic!   

I didn't know if I'd had chicken pox or not when I was having chemo and our friends brought their 2 kids round with it- NOT popular, I can tell you. It can be nasty in adults and people can be hospitalised with it, especially with a weakened immune system. These people just rocked up 3 days after my chemo (when I felt worst of all) to take a nose at our new house and said after 5 mins, "Oh you've had chicken pox, have you? Only the girls have both got it." Too late!   If your friends you're going on holiday with are sure they've had it I wouldn't worry as they can catch it from other people but I'd definitely give them the chance to make their own mind up. Also, I'm not sure if it can turn into shingles or how. There's an explanation of it somewhere I'm sure but my Nan was hospitalised with shingles and I'd definitely ask them their opinion before just turning up.

Hope you get some answers, sounds like you probably have had it but maybe you should have the transfusion anyway as a precaution?

What a high beta-  quads?! Am only winding you up, it's probably just triplets.  

Hope your weekend is a bit calmer.

Love to everyone, I'm off to watch Hot Fuzz with DH after a lovely curry and some vino. Mmm mmm...  

Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## three_stars

Hi Giggly,

Yes, I will ask my hosts first.  
I was rambling away in last post, but the summary is that you should not do the injections if you have already the anticorp (antibodies)  but by the time you can be sure from a blood test, the injections would no longer be helpful anyway.          At least that is what I learned from the internet.  Which is way more then I got from any of the medical people I spoke to. 

Of course now I imagining I am itching everywhere!!!! 

"Only" had three embryostransferred but on ET day DR A asked if I wanted to do 4!    

No idea what Hot Fuzz is but hope if it mixes well with vino and DH on a friday night that you both have a very good time!!!!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - so sorry to hear that you are having such a dramatic time, but thank you for your post. I was vaccinated against chickenpox after DD was born, but I was never tested to see if the vaccine worked, so I am going to visit my GP and make sure that I know whether the vaccine worked or not!

If not, then I will know that if I am exposed to chickenpox, I can take the immunoglobin.

Personally, I am a big fan of vaccination, and I have thought about having DD vacinated against chickenpox, though I would have to have this done privately.

Do you know if the chickenpox would be less severe if you get it after you have been vaccinated?

As you can tell, this is a subject that I am very concerned about!

Big   to all the Abrodies

Giggly - enjoyed our chat, enjoy your curry, vino, DH and "Hot Fuzz"!

Jules

xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI

It seems that it almost always makes it less severe.  DD had one spot last night ( thought it was a bug bite) 2 more this morning and now about 10.  None on her face yet!!  No fever and does not seem particularly ill.


Now I see on the internet that I should have probably given her a booster but as they do not do this vaccine here routinely, no DR mentioned it to me.  What I read today says do at about 18 months and a booster between 4-6 yrs.  

I think you should tell your DR you are TTC and if you are not showing antibodies ask him about doing a booster??  Being newly pg and having to worry about taking these injections is an added stress best avoided IMO.  Once again I want to kick myself.  Seems there are so many things to think about with the whole IVF struggle that we forget to think about what we need to know as soon as it actually ever works!  I was feeling a bit like a cold coming on a few days ago and took a high does of Vit C to chase it away as I usually do... then the pharmacien told me today that is not good to do when PG. I best get a hold of that list of what meds are acceptable to take if you fall sick.  I have so little faith in most all doctors at the end of the day.  ( Except my IVF DR!!)
bonnie
b123


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Bonnie, thanks for the info. I had the vaccine in the form of two injections, a couple of weeks apart, if I remember rightly, but I am now thinking of getting DD vaccinated privately and I will definitely be getting my anti-bodies checked before I start my next treatment!

I do hope that you are OK!

Jules
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Bonnie - huge CONGRATULATIONS  on your     !!!

You so deserve it after all you've been through. Hope you sort out the Chicken Pox drama - why do these things happen when we least want them too!! Try and find something that will relax you while you deal with this.

Druzy - congratulations to you too!!

I've been thinking about you whilst in Spain having tx - finally back now after a trip of ups and downs (we all know what it's like) but have 2 excellent embies on board, and 3 in the freezer!!
Did think we were going to return with nothing after original donor didn't produce enough eggs for 2 recipients, but very luckily for us, there was another suitable donor where one of the recipients had dropped out at the last minute. After a couple of traumatic days wait, this donor gave us 14 eggs, more than we could possibly have hoped for! We can't believe how it's turned out (serendipity my DH calls it) and are hoping that our good fortune continues during the dreaded 2ww - testing 9th July.

Haven't really caught up with much other news yet, but was dying to find out your result Bonnie and so glad it's good news.

Love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## three_stars

Thanks Mrs. Bunny and good luck to you!!!!!! Sounds like things have already been going in your favor so that is a good start!

     

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## druzy

Good luck - Mrs Bunny.  I had no symptoms at all on my 2ww apart from the odd stomach twinge and still don't actually.  I never believed it when people said they had no symptoms but now I know it's true.  
Keep well
Druzy xx


----------



## roze

Bonnie and Druzy,

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFPS!!!!!

                

I have been following both your journeys and am so pleased for you.  Take care and rest up for now,

roze  xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bonnie,

Weeeee Heeeee!!!!!           

Huge massive congratulations. I remember chatting to you on the Invimed thread. You've had a lot of ups & downs and I've so admired your courage and determination. Hope DD feels better soon and that you & the bean(ies) are not affected by it.

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy. Looking forward to hearing about your scan re****s. Will it be  ,     or   ?

Congratualtions to Druzy as well on your . Both you & Bonnie have good HCG nos. Really hoping that your mind will be put at rest at your 6 week scan.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## druzy

Thanks a lot Roze!  We spoke didn't we about Isida?  You have had your baby now haven't you?  Hope you are both well!

Did you have any symptoms this early on Roze - test day was weds 27th?  

How are your symptoms Bonnie?  Really sorry to hear about the chicken pox scare, most people have it when a child.  I hope you can sort something.

thanks
Druzy xx


----------



## casey

Hi to all abroadies

just wanted to pop in and send great [size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt]BIG congratulations to Bonnie - and those beta numbers are amazing. Hope there are no more dramas for the next few weeks and you can enjoy every minute of knowing your dream has come true

Debs - sorry to hear about your dog - I went thru the same thing a few years ago and its such a hard thing to do - good luck in HK - will PM you soon

BTW Tiger is now home with us and is asleep upstairs in jis bed - and I have managed to log onto FF for the first time this week ! - we were all a bit shell shocked for the first week but he's settling down now altho he's Active ( with a capital A) and i've lost 7lbs in a fortnight just running round after him - but he's gorgeous too 

Bye for now & love to all you lovely abroadies 
Caseyxx


----------



## three_stars

Thanks Casey, Sasha, Roze ( how is your baby Ella doing?)
Casey- what a change that must have been in your life.  How wonderful! Boys certainly can be very active at that age.  Good diet program it seems!  
Druzy- still no symptoms either!  well maybe the loo more often but drinking tons of water too and thinking I am hungry all the time!  So much for that protein diet I had barely started before last IVF.
bonnie
b123


----------



## Grumpygirl

Casey- that's just fab news, it doesn't seem like your adoption journey has taken that long either to me. They must have seen what fab parents you are.  Enjoy! Wish I could have a diet like yours...  Thinking of you and all the fun you'll have with Tiger.

I was just surfing and found some videos on You Tube about IVF from a clinic in Greece. The music's quite funky and there are videos of the various procedures done in IVF and I found it quite interesting. Thought I'd post the link anyway.

http://www.youtube.com/user/kosmogonia

I think there are 24 videos in all, you may not want to watch them all!

Happy Sunday everyone,
love
Giggly
xx

/links


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS I really like the music on 'Embryo Lab Incubator'- give it a chance, it gets really catchy later on ...


----------



## MrsBunny

Have caught up with all the news now.

Schmoo and Alma May, so sorry to hear about your negatives, hope you can give yourselves time to think about what your next steps will be. Be kind to yourselves.  

Dawn, am so sorry about what has happened. Thinking of you. x

Deb, sad news about your dog, I've been through this too and know it's not easy x

Giggly, glad you've got your holiday sorted, sounds great, and I hope the tx works out too!!


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Big congrats to Bonnie and Druzy for your super BFPs!    

Casey - what wonderful news on your wee boy! xxx

Sorry such a short post, but thinking of you all.

love mini-me
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Bonnie - fantastic news, bet you are over the moon!

Mrs Bunny - good luck with the 2ww hope you don't go too loopy  

Dawn - thinking of you hun!

Giggly - good luck with your next tx.

Will keep my fingers crossed for all of you.

Update - well we have had a major thing to consider - my best friend that I have known since I was 16 has offered to be a surrogate for us, and after alot of deliberation we have decided to go for it - very nervous and excited - she has her family already and doesn't want anymore children. was worried that it would affect our friendship but she seems to have considered every angle we can think of and is very happy to do it.  Will keep you all posted.

Take care ladies, have a good week.

Schmoo x


----------



## Marina

Dear Schmoo

I think that is great news, you are lucky to have such a special friend, I thought I would mention this to you as I was in the same situation as yourself at your age 10 years ago now, and I didn't persue it when I had the chance even though I am expecting a baby now I did regret not going through with surrogacy back then and it took us 10 years to go through this again, so what I am saying is, good luck I am sure your decision is the right one, and as your still young maybe later on if you felt like ever trying DE again you still have time on your hands, maybe if I had of gone through with it back in the 90s we would of had a 10 year old child by now, so best wishes to you and I pray your dreams come true.

Lots of Love 

marina


----------



## three_stars

Dear Shmoo-  wonderful news!  What a special friend you have.  You must feel so full of hope now - it is possible you will have a baby within the year!Love,
Bonnie
b123


----------



## Misty C

Hi Schmoo

I was so excited to read your post and there are certainly exciting times ahead for you, looking forward to hearing all about your new journey.  

Much love
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Schmoo - best of luck with the surrogacy.  I'm so happy to see you moving forward.

Luv

Purplechick


----------



## larkles

Shmoo

That's fantastic news, I have tears in my eyes reading it, what a wonderful caring friend you have, I wish you all the luck in your new journey  

Lots of love

Larkles
x


----------



## Tea63

Great news Schmoo - good luck  
Tea


----------



## bluebell

Just a real quickie from me ...... hope everyone is OK !  
I haven't been on much as 'puter broke and also have been really busy job hunting, and went on jolly holly for a week.  

Have had a quick skim and seen some amazing news !

Schmoo ..... wey hey .. that's great news !  You must have some special relationship with your friend.  To go through this game with someone you know will be a really powerful and mioving experience.  She is lucky to have you and you to have her.  Good luck !

Bonnie ... what can I say ??!!!!! YYYYiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee just about begins to sum up how happy I feel for you.  Hope you love evety minute chilling out up there on Cloud 9 ! I can just see you up there now, swinging your legs and having a (very small) glass of champagne.  Hope to join you up there soon !

Giggles, you are a saddo with your videos !  The bloke getting the stuff out the fridge has quite nice eyes tho ! Not seen your latest tx news, but sounds like things are moving for you. Goody !

Hello Mini-me !

Well done Casey with your adoption journey !

Love to everyone else.  Will be back more again soon once things slow down a bit for me.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yonny

Just a quickie  Schmoo - fantastic news lovey!! so very pleased and excited for you!!   Looking forward to following your journey!


----------



## Newday

my misacrriage has been confirmed today

Dawn


----------



## druzy

Newday - I'm so so sorry to hear your news, it's too cruel.  Druzy


----------



## three_stars

Dear Dawn-  I am very, very  sorry but I think you have started to move forward and I hope you are feeling better now.  Let me know if I can help you with any other questions.

Bluebell- thanks for your good wishes. Have had a few worries and no symptoms yet so still not up in the clouds but hoping to take a big leap up to cloud nine soon!

Ladies- some relief today to find that I do have antibodies to the Varicelle( Chickenpox)- but they still want me to retest in 2 weeks.  I can not do the injections as I have the antibodies but as they do not know if it ia from ancient infection or vaccine I guess there is still some chance I could pick it up from DD and incubation is 2 weeks.
Tomorrow is scan and blood tests end of the day.  still keeping holiday Thursday slightly on hold and have not packed yet.  Waiting to see after the GYN tomorrow.  Also very busy trying to decide which hospital maternity and get registered some where before lists are full which seems to happen very quickly in Paris. 
Found a good little book on this "Bien se Naitre a Paris et sa regions" in case anyone reading is in Pairs region as well.  But just not the same as speaking to other mothers.  I actually chatted up a very PG lady on the bus for a few minutes today!

Anyone else notice the (slightly controversial) thread on "where to go for donor eggs" got closed to the public?  I had not read the last few posts to it yet.  Personally I think this is too bad as I know several commented that is was very useful to them and I think there was a lot of heartfelt comments.  I hope it was not removed because of pressure from DCN.

bonnie
b123


----------



## Martha Moo

Dawn 

I am so very sorry
there are no words

sending a 

Love and best wishes
Emxx


----------



## schmoo73

Dawn - i am so sorry  

Sx


----------



## LizzyB

Hope you don't mind me popping in....just want to say how sorry I am to Dawn.

Much love and many hugs 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,

First of all, big hugs to Dawn. I know it's what you were expecting but it can't make it any easier. Thinking of you. xxx

Bluebell- lovely to hear from you, glad you're back online if only briefly. Will try to catch up soon.  

Schmoo- that's just amazing news, you must be a very special person for a friend to offer to do that for you. And she's very special to offer. Hoping things move on smoothly and you're a Mummy really soon.

Bonnie- must seem so weird looking at maternity hospitals so soon, hope it isn't freaking you out. Also, how are the quads?  

Mrs M- how are you? Lovely chatting last week. 

RSMum- Thinking of you, how are the plans coming along ?

Bel- Haven't heard from you in a while but I'm sure you're a-lurking. Here's a snuggly hug from me. Am near your neck of the woods this weekend, will blow a kiss in your direction. 

Crusoe- hope you're doing ok and enjoying your time off before your next fresh cycle. 

Vindo- my doc tells me you had twin baby girls! (Hope that's ok?) Congrats!     Hope you're all doing well.

Love to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Well, things to do, people to see. Well, the dog wants to play ball actually but I thought I'd sound cool .   Yeah right!

Hugs all round,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## PurpleChick

Dawn

So sorry to read your sad news! 

Purplechick


----------



## safarigirl

Hi everyone, i am sorry i havnt posted much lately, although i read the thread almost every day to keep in touch, we have inlaws staying and i have so little time - computer is in lounge so no real privacy to post on ff (i hanvt outed myself as safari girl yet!!! - i think inlaws would be surprised to hear of my alter ego!!)  I just wanted to say that i am thinking of everyone, there have been so wonderful highs of bfp's and some lows of no bfp's and miscarriages, and i have felt each of these successes and disappointments.  i am thinking of everyone going for treatment, and i wish i had the time to send of personal im's and i am sorry i havnt.  Please know you are all in my heart ... and that i am here to support everyone in their journey.
Big hugs and even bigger umbrellas to all!


----------



## roze

Dawn,

I am so sorry to hear your news.  Please take care of yourself, however I know the next few days and weeks will be very difficult for you.

love

roze  xxx


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Dawn   .

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, I am so very, very sorry  

There is nothing quite like the emotional wrench of a miscarriage .. to have so much and to have it all taken away so harshly and cruelly.  It is such a shock and generates such hurt and anger and pain.  When I had mine I felt so sad and so depleted of any strength and will power that I just wanted to hide away from the world and cry for ages.  The pain does pass tho' ... sadly you'll know that from experience. It doesn't hlep much knowing that at the time tho' does it ?

Dawn, we have known you for so long, and you so much deserve be a mummy.  We are all here for you, to help you tread as lightly as you can through these difficult days.

Lots and lots of extra big love and hugs from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

DAwn - I wish I could write as eloquently as everyone else - Bluebell, you said it all really!

Thinking of you hun..

X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - very sorry to read your sad news. Sending you love and strength.

Jules


----------



## Jennifer

Dawn - I am so very, very sorry


----------



## three_stars

Good evening / morning everyone.

Well I had ET + 21  HCG today and it was 24,806.  SO I was not actually in shock when he saw three ( 3) very solid beans on the screen.  
Nearly cancelled my holiday trip tomorrow as feel I am leaving with maternity to find as well as maybe a specialist DR to help me if I decide to reduce.  The risk was always there but you just do not think it will happen.  
My clinic DR calmed me down and said that very often you lose one naturally when you have triplets and we will just wait and keep doing scans every two weeks.  ALso taking me down on Lovenox to every other day now. 

I feel I am in a difficult place right now and just want to stay home and research on line and decide what to do but it also may be our last holiday for some time and DD as been so looking forward to it.

I guess I am rather freaking out at the moment, especially being newly fully single mom as opposed to a sort of single mom before.  

I will have no internet or telephone until I return on the 18th so I will not be able to check in on you all.  

Mrs Bunny-  hope you are doing ok on 2ww and I come back to hear of a nice BFP for you!

Giggly- hope you are getting excited for your trip back to Athens.  

Not sure off the top of my head where everyone else is right now in treatment.  
Thanks again to everyone for you r continued support and lovely posts... you are all wonderful and should give yourselves a big hug... since I can't do it from here!

Love,

Bonnie
b123


----------



## nats210

Wow Bonnie what great news & what a lot to take on board. You do whats best for you maybe a holiday would be good for you to go away & collect your thoughts before loading yourself up with lot's of research. Wishing you allthe very best.

Just wanted to mention I had a little boy on Sunday, Harry was 5 days early. I haven't been posting regularily on this board for a while but do read the posts and would like to say I don't think I would be where i am now without your support & encouragement,
your helped me with my self doubts & shared in the highs, thank you all so very much. I pray that some day all the pain you have to endure disappears & you hold your dream in your arms.
Nats


----------



## three_stars

Welcome to Harry!  That is wonderful, Nats!  Hope you are both doing really well.

Bonnie


----------



## Fidget

WOW Bonnie Congratulations sweetie! I cant imagine the turmoil you must be going through with such news, I think Like Nats said a holiday will probably do you some good and give you some time to think on what your next step will be. Thinking of you hunni.

Nats congratulations and welcome to the world little one  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Wow! Bonnie ! Amazing news! I really hope you enjoy your holiday - I think Nats is right!

So pleased to read our news Nats - it seems like yesterday that we were chatting.

How is everyone else doing?

Giggly? Hope all's well.  

Bloob!! - Either send me your e-mail address or chuck some stuff out of your in box hun! 

Dawn - Thinking of you tons - you know where to find me if you ever need a chat.. 

Bel - if you're lurking around, hope you are ok - send me a text sometime.. 

How's everyone else doing? How are our 2ww-ers?


Has anyone heard from AJ at all?

Safarigirl - how's your little one? Hope all's well..

Oops better go - just looked at the time!


Love and much luck to you all!

D X


----------



## brownowl23

Wow Bonnie triplets. What a lot to take on board. I would definately have that holiday whilst you can

Chris


----------



## Marina

WOW--Bonnie

What a SHOCKER EH? I like the expression from the girls a lot to take on board  you must be overwhelmed, you know what they say all or nothing  I hope all goes well for you so deserved there is a girl from IM who is having triplets all boys I believe, best wishes.

Dawn- so sorry to read your news, take care 

love to you

Marina


----------



## Tea63

Ok Bonnie I'm sure you could hear my laugh all the way to Paris this time   WOW - not sure what to say - something about it never rains put pours - could that be used here ? Did you actually see the heart beats as well or is that a bit too early ? 
Yes I would go on a holiday now - enjoy it while you can   - where are you going ?
And big congratulations to Nats  
Needed some good news - just failed my first uni-subject today !!!! - but I was not the only one - 51 out of 223 failed !!!! - so have to spend the rest of my holiday studying for a supplementary exam the end of July   - And then I been cooking a big pot of soup today - then put it in the food-processor - and the food-processor was not very happy - got it all over the walls, myself and everything else !!!!! - did use the f-word very loudly a few times !!!
So now sitting here with a glass of red wine and trying to calm down - and what a way to do it  
But I also got some good news - think I mentioned in an earlier post that the reason why I haven't been very active on here for a while is because I joined a site in Australia for people looking for a donor and women want to donate - then after a while you can put an add up that you are looking for a donor and then it is up to the donor to contact you. And the lovely Allison from Canberra contacted me and after a lot of talk on the phone, mails we have now booked appointments for all of us early in August in Canberra. We agree on contact afterwards and things like that - like if we are so lucky to have a child then send photos and updates 1-2 a year and the child will know about her. 
But I have been wondering if there is a similar web-site in England - if not maybe someone should start one !!!!
Adn some of you maybe remember that my Dad died 31/12/06 and then my Mum was suppose to come to France when we went there for Easter and then she got sick - now she invited my cousing to come with her to Brisbane for Christmas  
Ok that's it for me for today - hello to all of you - sorry there is just to many to mention every name  
love from Tea
And Bonnie - I did notice as well that the thread about where to go for known donor was taked away - sorry to see it go - there was some interesting discussion on there and I was planning to put something up about what I have just been going through over here to find a donor, but then when I logged on to do it it was gone .....


----------



## Misty C

Wow, wow, wow Bonnie, triplets!  Enjoy your break with DD. xxx

Congratulations Nats on little Harry.  

Love to everyone
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## yonny

Fabulous news Bonnie - and I second what the others have said!  Take that holiday now while you can!!   
Massive congratulations to Nats as well on the safe arrival of Harry !  So pleased for you!
Hi to everyone else   
Yonny x


----------



## janeup

Just wanted to say hi and big hugs to everyone. Have been off the board for awhile but all okay...but my lovely step dad died in the early hours this morning so just keeping it together.  thinking of you all during this fertility journey and sorry I don't post more but its been busy.  love xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Was posting at the same time as you Jane. So sorry to hear about your step dad. I know you knew it was coming but it doesn't make it any easier. Take lots of care of yourself - how are things going with your pregnancy? I've been thinking of you and hoping that you have lots of strength to carry you through at this difficult time. xxx

Bonnie! Triplets! Fantastic!!!   Like everyone else, I think you should take the holiday while you can and hopefully at the same time clear your head before you get into making any more tricky decisions. Have fun with DD 

Thanks for the good wishes, my 2ww isn't going too bad at the mo, taking it easy, DH waiting on me etc, but also going to work (part time) so other things to occupy my head. I've kept away from the 2ww boards etc as I figure everyone's different and I'm quite happy so far with waiting to see what will be (am I  ??!!). Going to a wedding on Saturday, so that's another whole day of something else to think about, although I'm trying to prepare for the questions about why I'm not drinking or spending the whole night on the dance floor! 

Nats, congratulations on the birth of Harry! very pleased for you.

Tea, glad to hear that you have found a donor and feel that this will work for you. Sorry about your exam result, it must have been a difficult paper! 

And Schmoo, so glad to hear about your lovely friend, hope everything works out and look forward to hearing of progress.

Dawn, thinking of you hun x

RSMUM, I was wondering about AJ too! 

Love to all
Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie from meeeeeeeee !

Bonnie .. triple whammy !!!  You need to get an extra boob for feeding !  WOW !  I so hope you keep all three and then there'll be the 1st set of triplets on abroadies ! If you don't want them all, I'll have one !  (No, no, no Tony and Mel I'm only joking ... don't chuck me off the site for baby dealing !).

Mrs Bunny .... well done for staying centred on the 2WW!

RSMUM ... OK, you hit the nail on the head.. I'm not popular with a full inbox, just too disorganised to empty it !

NATs .... welcome to little Harry.  Enjoy every little wonderful (but knackering) moment with your lovely newborn !  Pics please !!

Dawn, thinking of you lovely one.

AJ ... where arrrrrrrrrrrreeeee yooooooooooooooooou ?

Bel, hope all is well with you.  When are we going in your car ?  I've got a new harido and trandy new shades especially !

Crusoe, thinking of you loads too.

Love to everyone,
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bonnie,

THREE!!!!!! Wow! Fantastic!

I hope you do decide to go on holiday. Sounds like it will do you & dd a world of good. Maybe give you the time & space you let to let things sink in and to think things through.

lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Triple congrats Bonnie.


----------



## safarigirl

bonnie . trips!  congrats ... must be exciting and nerveracking all at once .... fingers crossed for you scan ... have a good holiday and take care of yourself


----------



## aldo

Bonny congratulations on you fantastic news, I would go on holiday, 

Take Care

Carolx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone, so sorry I never get time to post regularly these days and I promise to do some personals tomorrow. Just wanted to send a massive congratulations to Bonnie, somehow knew it was going to be three. You must be so thrilled, shocked, excited and worried. What a fantastic piece of news.

I have just had one of my immune/clotting blood investigations come back as a positive and am now worried sick about it. Cant seem to get anyone to explain what this means, just it could be lots of things and I need to make an appointment to see a physician!  Am really really worried.  Ruth is trying to find something out for me but I guess I will just have to go see my GP as soon as i can.

Hopefully its nothing to serious but you cant help but worry can you.

Giggles and Bluebell, know I owe you an IM so sorry will get to you shortly. 

So nice to see the sun at last, hope everyone manages to get out and enjoy it a bit.

Promise more later, in the meantime love and hugs to you all.

Pen
xx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Pen - Don't be disheartened about one of your tests coming back + as it means there is something that can be done about it !  Its better to know what a problem is as it can be dealt with and treated next time - If they couldn't find anything then nothing would have changed... Does that make sense ?  Its great that for your next cycle they can treat the problem and very hopefully get you that BFP   Wishing you tonnes of luck, please let me know how you get on   xx


----------



## crusoe

Pen
I completely agree with Jennifer - I wish one of my tests had come back showing a problem, then at least I might have some answers about why my treatments haven't worked. I just keep being told everything is "normal." I hope the problem they have found with you can be fixed easily - I'm sure it can, then you will be well on your way to your BFP!!! Please don't worry yourself sick.... I'm sure there is no need.

Jennifer - good luck at your surrogacy appointment - you wonderful woman you!!!

Love and luck to everyone else
Cruose
xx


----------



## coconutkym

penelope positive i have been researching immune issues since my chemical pg in march. let me know what's up and i will try and help.

you may well need to see a reproductive immunologist as fertility clinics seem to vary enormously in their knowledge and types of tx for these problems. (see my last posting on IM board ) most specialists are in london although Care in Nottingham are good, but they wont treat u unless having tx at their clinics. 

i saw mr amstrong at portland hospital on friday for my immune issues, took 1 week for appt, 10 mins walk from euston station 

best wishes

coco


----------



## Newday

Coco

what did he suggest for you?

Dawn


----------



## coconutkym

dawn, steroids and aspirin. 

i should say that after seeing 3 so called specialists in local area i have had 4 different tretment regimes proposed.  however i am going with what dr armstong said as i think he kenew most about immunolgy and infertility. (also the other  drs proposals would have cost more)

best wishes


----------



## Old Mum

Hi Girls,    hope you dont mind me butting in here.  Firstly can I wish you all the very best in your varying journeys.  I am from Ireland and at 42yrs old having tried for 25 cycles to get PG and following 2 failed IVF cycles I have been advised to go down the route of Donor Eggs.    My clinic at €12000 have a link up with a clinic in the Ukraine but they operate that my DH boys are frozen for 3 months and when they find a donor they are used to fertilise her eggs,  everything is then frozen,  sent back to Dublin, thawed and transferred to me.    Apart from the money end of things I have a big issue with all the freezing involved and looking
to other countries in Europe.    My clinic is saying it will be 6-12 months and I'm trying to move ahead quicker than that. 

If anyone can help me out with clinics and waiting times I would appreciate it.    Spain would probably be my first choice and if anyone has any info particulary on waiting times for Barcelona I would really appreciate it.

Just starting out so all help appreciated.    Thank you.


----------



## Newday

Coco

can I ask how much steroid?

Dawn


----------



## coconutkym

newday  have not had letter or prescription yet. think the dose will depend on my (enormous) weight

old mum - i am at institute marques in barcelona which has lots of eggs donors on its books, including lots of blonde, and also some racial types.. there is no waiting time for donors, it takes a moin of 6 weeks to stim donor and bring yr cycle into line with hers. dh can leave frozen sample, but can do fresh on EC day. u need to be barcelona for et and then travel home next day. i thought that u cannot import frozen embies from abroad as original anonymous donorhas not given permission for this.  Im are prob the mst expensive abroad. but lots of uk and irish ladies go there. there is an IM thread on F


----------



## roze

Dear Oldmum, ( although you are younger than I am !) this sounds like a real palava- really do suggest that you try the Ukraine route independently as its much cheaper and quicker, and you can have a fresh transfer therefore reducing the risk of failure at the outset through thawing problems.  I don't know which clinic they are using but I can really recommend Isida in Kiev.

All the best


roze  xx


----------



## druzy

Yes "OldMum" - I'm the same age as you!  I went to Isida too.  the treatment if you go direct is about 2100 UK pounds with drugs for yourself, flights & tests on top.  Flights are not that cheap.  I had to go 3 times because I had a hysteroscopy so the total came to around £5000 but you could probably do it a bit cheaper on the accomodation.  They have no waiting list either for fair donors or rhesus neg.  IM in barcelona I believe is around £7000 for one cycle but has no waiting list.  Ceram and IVI in Spain both have waiting lists and I think Ceram is mainly egg share.  Altra Vita in Moscow is meant to be good and has no waiting list.  If you look up a organisation called Renew on the website you can choose egg donors and have treatment in South Africa, again I think they have no waiting list, around £5000 all in I think.  If you look on the Czech Republic thread on FF you will also see Repromeda in Czech R and Reprofit both looked quite good to me although Reprofit seems to be getting quite busy - possibly cheaper because flights to CR are cheap, Ryanair and Easyjet go there.  Both IM, IVI, and Altra VIta also have threads of girls having treatment out there so you could ask them some questions.  It seems to me that going through a UK clinic linked to a foreign clinic is v expensive as they put a big profit on for themselves.  I think the Bridge Centre charges around £8000 for a cycle at isida when you can go direct for around 2100 pounds?  Obviously you have to arrange scans in your own country yourself prior to going and that is another cost.  I got BFP first time with DE at Isida although I have yet to have first scan so am bricking it a bit!  But I would recomend Isida they were good!

Good luck

another old mum - Druzy xx


----------



## larkles

Hi Old mum and everyone else

25 cycles, that's so much-I thought I was bad off with 9-my heart goes out to you  

Just thought I would add my experience with Ceram, Spain as it's good to know all aspects   

Total costs of treatment and donors comp, drugs for both etc were £3700.00 
They do egg share
Costs of flights and accommodation approx £1000.00 
Waiting list approx 6 months (for us it was 6 months to the day!)
We organised all ourselves, we approached our old clinic in London that said it would be cheaper going direct-must've been a good receptionist that day
Scans etc organised as needed, as it turned out we were in spain at that time so was included in the price, definately saved a couple of hundred pounds there

Hope you find one you're happy with, there is a thread of all overseas clinics if you need a link, let me know  

Larkles
x


----------



## karenmom2b

Hi Ladies,
I am new to the board and wanted to say hello.  Thank you so much for all the great information. I've learned so much from all of you. You are amazing and have such great attitudes and outlooks on this process. It gives me hope!

Has anyone been turned down for the refund program at IM? I saw a recent post that said the criteria is very high and goes before their Board before they decide.  I've read their contract but did not see anything on the criteria. 
Thanks very much, -karen


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all and thank you as always for your words of encourgement.

The positive result I had was the antinuclear antibody one. I have no idea what that is but there were a number of comments on the results from the hospital saying - "consistent with SLE, MCDT, Sjorgen Syndrome or Systemic Sclerosis - ENA's may be helpful. Dont Google any of these or it will scare the life out of you. No one seems to be prepared to comment, my clinic in the UK and Spain havent had responded so that's worrying me even more. On the letter that accompanied it it said - this is not particularly linked with recurrent miscarriage so that makes me think its a non-fertility issue but I am specuulating - because no one will tell me anything  

I have booked an appointment to see my GP but this in itself presents a problem as we had purposely kept out egg donor route away from our GP as we dont want the pressure from them to tell any potential child etc etc....

Ah well, I guess I will find out something tomorrow but hope as some of you say it is not serious and it brings some answers with it - gotta keep positive hey!

Will let you know how I get on. If anyone knows anything please please IM me, I will be eternally grateful good or bad.

Hope everyone is ok, Crusoe lovely to see you posting hun, hope you are ok?

Love and hugs.
Pen
xx


----------



## mb05

Hi ladies
Just wondered if any of you could help...can anyone recommend a clinic in the south west...exeter way....where I could get my scan done (lining thickness!)?

many thanks

good wishes to all of you whatever stage you are at....

njs
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Pen,
Just wanted to send you a cyber hug and say try not to panic. I know it's easier said than done though. I've been tested for these antibodies before and they came back clear but my endocrinologist wanted a full panel done again and I was tested again last Friday along with a few other tests. From what I know ANAs can just be a sign of something else going on in the body but which may cause you no real harm. For example, you may develop a thyroid problem or diabetes in the future but for now it's not a problem. There are loads of people who have positive ANAs and have perfectly healthy ordinary lives. It is a good thing, however, that your Docs have found out about it and will look for the root cause. Better this way round than trying to diagnose an illness in the future should you have one. 

The good news is that I'm sure there are ladies on here who've got pg with ANAs- have you looked at the investigations and immunology thread? 

I can understand you're worried about your general health as well as ttc after these results, but try not to worry until you have a diagnosis. If you feel well and healthy you most likely are.   

Sending you a mega hug,
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone, sorry not much time to post as I have just written my longest ever post on Bumps and Babes and am supposed to be doing a job applic !!  

Just wanted to send a big hug to Pen tho and to ditto everyone in that yes it sounds so scary, but that you now have some info to work on to helping you get that BFP.  Only one suggestion re your clinics not responding ... is that to emails or phone calls ?  I would try to phone them, and then just keep pestering them until they answer.  I am sure they have just not have got back to you as they are so busy, rather than for any more sinister reasons, like not wanting to talk you about your test results.

Good luck Pen, and keep us posted as to how you get on.  We are all here for you ... and don't worry about now replying yet to my IM.  Just think how long it took me to reply to yours ! 

Big, big hugs, and welocme to the newbies !
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,

Pen- hope you've managed to get some answers. Thinking of you. xxx

Bluebell- good to know it's not just me who sits on the pc surfing rather than doing jobs! I'll have to sneak over and have a read. Sending you a big Giggly shaped hug. (You'll probably get flattened the size of my backside these days!) 

mb05 and Karen- welcome and good luck!

I'd like a hug too today please (actually, I'll give myself one!  Am running my arms down my back as I type, it's quite hard to do though) as I've had raging toothache _again_ (5 deep fillings since December, I blame the chemo, or maybe the ivf drugs) all weekend. It's stopped now but I have a hamster cheek and the dentist says it's an abscess, the tooth has died and I'm going to need root canal work and antibiotics. The ones he gave me aren't suitable for pg women or women ttc so I've now got an appt to see the GP to give me suitable ones. I'm on day 2 of my FET cycle and can't be doing with an infection right now, especially when I'll be taking high dose steroids from Mon of next week. It really needs to clear up and fast! 
I'm starting to think I broke a mirror a few years ago and am hoping it was almost 7 years ago... Nothing is straight-forward, is it? ! 

Off to see the NHS endocrinologist I was referred to see today, mostly so I can be on his books as I've already seen the private guru. So with GPs, dentists and hospitals this is a fine day.  At least it's not raining again. 

So, if anyone has any jokes to cheer me up that would be great. I think Pen could do with one too.

Love and hugs to you all,
Giggly (aka Hamster Gob)
xx


----------



## coconutkym

hi pen i have anti nuclear antibodies too.! the test result will indicate whether its a "strong" positive or not . mine is 1:161 which is hardly positive at all i have been told. often people with lupus have ana and i have had a lupus type episode almost 20 yrs ago.

i would recommend reading Dr beers book is yr body baby friendly as this talks in readable language about auto immune reactions like this. he says this means that antibodies attack anything with a nucleus i.e. new cells. he also says it may be a "marker" indicating that there are other antibody activities, some of which aren't even discovered yet. the tx for ana is steroids, usually.

i would strongly recommend seeing a specialist about these such as ARGC, Dr armstrong at portland, Dr ******* or George ndukwe at care nottingham.(although have just heard he wont treat u if not having ivf at care clinics)

u can self refer to these specialists. my clinic in Spain were not interested in treating me for immune issues but were fine about me taking drugs for this independently.

come over to immunology thread on investigations and starting out. there are lots of gals there who know lots about immune tests and infertility . especially daisy g

best wishes

coco


----------



## safarigirl

giggly i bet you are real cute with those hamster cheeks ... big hugs coming your way, close your eyes so you feel it nice and tight .....


----------



## Old Mum

Hi Girls just wanted to say thank you for your information.    If you dont mind I'd like to stick around for a while.      Our plan at this stage is to give my body some recovery time after 2 IVF's back to back.    We are due in Spain on holidays for 2 weeks so will try and get an appointment in Barcelona and go there while we are on hols.

Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck.  I am trying to read back on all the messages so it will take me a while.


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Old Mum - welcome! 

Giggly - HUGE HUGE HUGS coming your way hun!      

Deb X


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone, nice to see some new girls posting on the thread, welcome, and glad you're getting good advice already!

Pen, sorry you're feeling so low, and no wonder. It must seem like a whole new 'journey' you're embarking on, trying to find out information about antibodies etc. As people say, at least this gives you something concrete to work on, which, if sorted out, may result in that longed for BFP. Sending you a  

Also, Giggly a   for you. In my experience, the antibiotics they give you for abcesses are strong and fast acting (i.e. a short course), so hopefully, this won't affect the other meds you need to take for tx, but you must be cursing your luck (again!).

Haven't really got any jokes today, as I'm in a bit of a wierd place myself. Had my beta test yesterday and this morning got a positive result!!! BUT it was only 66 so I've got to repeat the test tomorrow and then wait and see again. Ruth at Ceram says it's ooking good rather than bad, and so does my cons here, but we're not daring to celebrate properly until we get the next result. To reassure those of you who were shocked by my previous complacency re the 2ww, I can say that the day after that post, I started to panic! I was really negative and teary, and on Sunday morning spent all morning on FF looking at the 2ww boards that I'd previously avoided! But they did help, to see how different everyone feels, and I felt better by the evening.

Off to the pictures this afternoon to take our minds off things (a bit....).

Love and hugs to all
Heather xx


----------



## bluebell

Dear Hamster-cheeks !

Big big hugs to you (although not too hard as it must be easy to squash a hamster ... in fact my neighbour years ago once trod on his and it died, or was that a kitten ?)  

I'll send you some nice cozy cotton wool bedding, a wheel and some juicy pumpkin seeds too.  

Hope your toothypegs get sorted soon.  Tooth ache is a bummer..... so annoying and gets into your head .. literally.  

Know what you mean about the ladder and the 7 years.

Bluebellxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

ooooh Heather, our posts crossed !!   

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

Roll on tomorrow when you can get the confirmation you deserve !

Bluebell xxx

PS Giggles where's me photos ?


----------



## safarigirl

heather that is good news!  Those beta results change even what time of day you had it at - and i am sure the next one will show it getting more and more .... nothing wrong with a beta of 60 - i always thought they were looking for 50 and over for a positive
(join the club on being teary and negataive during the two week wait!!)
Cautiously smiling for you and sending you lots of beta doublings ....


----------



## Grumpygirl

Mrs Bunny- a tentative but very heartfelt congrats to you, so hope it doubles and doubles and you go on to have a happy and healthy pregnancy .   

Pen- thinking of you , hun. xxx

Thanks for all the happy huggy vibes, I have taken them with me from the dentists, the GP surgery and the hospital today. Am knackered! And the antibiotics have given me diarrohea so it's a good job FF isn't in smellyvision! You lot are lovely.  

The NHS endo man made it clear a private visit to the top dog guru man a month ago was worth every penny (if you know what I'm saying). The good thing though is that they're going to see me every 8 weeks and monitor my thyroid levels, and if pg they'd monitor me v.closely which is a relief. He also said "are there any blood tests you'd like us to do?" which I didn't as we'd paid for them all privately but will bear that in mind in the future!  

Bluebell- I trod on the school hamster and killed it while I was hamster monitor aged 11.     Scarred for life. maybe Bel even heard that story from her brother who I went to school with. The story has certainly followed me around into adulthood despite having moved 200 miles away! One of my best friends met someone in Germany who I happened to go to school with and said "I know her, she's the girl who trod on the school hamster!"   So, utmost sympathy for your neighbour. Looking forward to the cosy cotton bedding though.   Can I have a Cadbury's Twirl instead of the pumpkin seeds though?  

Safarigirl- thanks for the hugs, I'm relishing them now.   Here's one for you and the lovely Frida. (((((()))))))))

OK, need to do something productive with my day, what's left of it. May even do the washing up, shock horror!

Love to you all,
Giggly Hammy Cheeks
xx


----------



## bengal

Druzy,
Thanks for your summary of some of the clinics doing DE. Following a BFN on Friday I  spent much of the weekend researching some of these clinics. We have been told we can expect to wait 9 months for a rhesus negative donor again at CERAM. So we have decided to go back to Oxford as we are still high up on their waiting list to egg share but the coordinator is on holiday this week so hopefully will find out more next week. Hopefully we will get another chance before CERAM find us a donor. Looking at the costs CERAM might be cheaper in its headline figure but paying for flights,hotel,scans etc does push up the cost quite considerably. Also treatment in the UK doesn't require taking much time off work. What do you think ?

Have any other rhesus negative ladies got any words of encouragement about waiting lists  ? reading about many of the clinics it seems they are either very expensive or would require several visits.  Reading reviews of clinics abroad it seems not surprisingly the reviews depend on the outcome of treatment and so not especially helpful.

Are any of you on the waiting lists of more several or more clinics ad if so did you self refer. We have copies of all our test results,scans etc so would we be able to provide this information ourselves ?

Bengal


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mrs Bunny - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

My Beta was only 48 when I conceived DD, so 68 sounds great to me! Enjoy the feeling!

Bonnie - triplets! Wow! How wonderful but also scary!

Giggly - sorry to hear about the hamster cheeks, hope it gets better soon and sending you all the luck in the world for your FET.

Penelope - the ARGC are number 1 when it comes to immune issues, is it worth going to see them for an opinion? Sending you hugs.

Anyone heard from WWAV?AJ?

Welcome to the Newbies!

Me? I am feeling rather down and blue and generally sorry for myself at the moment, sorry lovely ladies, I am sure that I will bounce back soon.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone - Megapost coming up!

Firstly a massive (but just slightly cautious, just in case) congratulations Mrs Bunny, thats fantastic news. Here's hoping everything is doubling up nicely!

Giggly, hope your cheeks have gone down, hamsters are really cute so maybe it's a fun new look that will catch on   Seriously though hope your pain is subsiding and am wishing you all the love and luck in the world for your FET honey. Thank you for your continued support and hug, will give you an update when I finish a few more long overdue personals.  

Bluebell lovely,  have left three messages now at UK clinic and emailed them and they are just not responding  , will chase them up again tomorrow! Hope you are doing well and promise that IM soon, honest!

Coco thank you so much for all the info. I actually had a quick look on the immunology thread last night and found some really useful info. May join you all once I have a bit more information.

Warm welcome to all the newcomers to the board, I am sure, like me, you will come to feel this place is home. I come here often for support and hugs and to share in good and bad news. It truly is a life saver sometimes (although massively addictive!) and a goldmine of information. Here's hoping your journey's are short ones.

So the news from me is that I went to see my GP this morning who is absolutely lovely! Her initial reaction was that if she went and tested everyone in the waiting room some of them would have the same result I did, this apparantly is a fairly normal thing and nothing to worry about. 

As we talked further about our failure over the years to conceive she showed her complete support and desire to help which was lovely. She wasnt really sure where to go as I dont have any symptoms of any of the things the results suggest might be the problem. Indeed she didnt necessarily think that this 'abnormality' would affect fertility at all but she is doing some research and speaking to some specialists and has offered to do any further tests on the NHS which is excellent news for our budget. 

Bless her she even offered to help us with other things and suggested we look at donor eggs (we have kept this part of our story secret from the GP for now as it just complicates things).

She did call me at home this afternoon to try and get some input from our UK clinic but am a little wary of letting them speak together because of the donor eggs and treatment abroad. Suspect this might change her attitude with regard to helping us.  May have to disclose later on but will see how we go.

For now I just have to wait to see what the next steps are but at least I have been reassured that its nothing serious which is a huge weight off my mind and if it is what is causing us problems then finding out about it and potentially getting some 'treatment' for it may be just what we need.

Sorry for the mass post but promised to keep you all up to date. Will let you know more as soon as I do and a massive thank you again for all your support!

Love and hugs
Pen
xx



Jules,


----------



## MrsBunny

Thank you so much for all your good wishes and encouragement.

Unfortunately, my beta has fallen to 38, so I'm not pregnant after all.     We're feeling devastated as you can imagine, especially when it must have been working and then it stopped for some reason, and because the first test allowed us to think that we may have got a BFP. But we're really lucky that we have 3 good frosties waiting, so we'll work on a plan to go back for them.

DH had to go and buy some red wine before as we didn't have any in for once, but we're drinking it now and going to eat pizza, having done the difficult job of telling all the important people our news - incuding all you lovely abroadies.... xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Mrs. Bunny - hun, what sad news - my heart goes out to you - enjoy your wine as bets you can..sending you massive cyber hugs to you and your DH..Glad you are already thinking of your frosties.

Take care

Deb X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh No! Mrs Bunny! What dreadful news! So sorry, how cruel to have your happiness snatched away. Big hugs to you and DH   

Jules
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Mrs Bunny am so sorry to hear your news, I can only imagine how you must feel. Its doubly cruel when you seem to have got a postive only to have it taken away so quickly. Take care of yourselves and rebuild your strength. Your time will come.

Was going to give you an update, but its not appropriate at the moment, so will post in a few days.

So sad for you Mrs Bunny...

Pen
xx


----------



## safarigirl

sorry mrs bunny ... big hugs to you ....


----------



## bluebell

So sorry Mrs Bunny.  I know too well how horrible it is to have a BFP, and then to have it taken away from you. Big big hugs from me, and please be kind to yourself.  Thinking of you tonight and will have a glass of wine too for good luck for your frosties.
Bluebellxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Mrs Bunny,
My heart goes out to you, you deserve that wine tonight.   I guess at least you can say 'something happened' and try to take heart from that. I know nothing can take away your hurt right now but we're all thinking of you and sending you hugs.

Lots of love,
Giggly
xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Bunny - I'm so sorry.


----------



## bengal

MrsBunny,
Very sad to hear your news - this business is such a rollercoaster of emotions. It is good to know we have friends here on FF who are so supportive during such a time as this.

Bengal


----------



## crusoe

Oh Mrs Bunny ... Huge hugs to you. I'm so sorry to read your news. A BFN is hard enough but this is extra cruel. Lots of love to you...   

Can I just off load girls...
We are going to a wedding next month. I found out yesterday that the bride will be 5 months pregnant by the time she gets married. It completely floored me and I was in floods of tears last night - I don't know why, it's stupid really and I should be used to people around me getting pregnant, after all it's been happening for years. Somehow it just feels like rubbing my nose in it while on a logical level I know it's not personal. I just feel so hopelessly left behind.
It doesn't help that I went to a church wedding a few years ago where the vicar said that children were a precious gift for those that deserve them. 
I now don't want to go to the wedding which is horrible of me, but I will go and paint that happy brave face on AGAIN.

Sorry I know you have probably all experienced the same - it just helps to know there are people out there who understand.

Love to everyone, especially MrsBunny. Focus on the future and those frosties girl!

Crusoe
xx


----------



## schmoo73

Oh Crusoe sweetheart - I am sure we have all had a situation like that when we have felt the way you are feeling, I know I have. Keep your chin up and be kind to yourself.  You know we are all here if you need us, even to have a rant at.

Schmoo x


----------



## safarigirl

crusoe - sorry darling, i realy believe that when you are trying to fall pregnant, seen those pregnant is the hardest blow.  i dont know what it is, children are fine, but pregnancy is a state and i know i felt this so often, even about really good friends i loved.  if anything i think its a "normal" feeling, and underlies our own longing for a child and a hard and painful reminder of everything we have done to get there .... by acknoweldging that you feel this you can prepare yourself for the wedding and those feelings
big hug to you ... your turn will come i know that


----------



## coconutkym

crusoe. if was me and becos i need to protect myself first and think about the effect me getting upset has on MY relatioonship, I would have a sudden atack of gastro enteritis  and not go to the wedding. if there are lots of other people there they ight not even realise u are moissing. send a card they can get the next da or wekk saying sorry was sooooo ill and as u would have looked green in wedding photos it would spoil things for everyone  

i am a great believer in tactical lies,, especially when they dont harm anyone

best wishes 

coco


----------



## safarigirl

crusoe i agree with coco, if it feels too much emotionally dont go.  just pull a sickie, something contagious, send a fabulous gift and card, and dont worry about it.  I used to do this with babyshowers, decided to stop torturing myself - would call in sick a few days before, and send a great gift.
Look after yourself ... and if it means not going, dont, the bride will survive, there will so much going on that day she wont notice, so why should you have a miserable day ....


----------



## Penelope Positive

Crusoe honey, I so know how you feel.

As you know, I had an episode at the abroadies meet and that was amongst friends so personally couldnt cope with going to the wedding.

Of course, it is entirely your decision but these occasions are emotional enough as it is without the added feelings you are carrying. I am sure you friend would understand but I know you wont want to explain to them the true reason.  On the other hand they do tend to be happy events and there is nothing wrong with trying to seek these out in amongst all the sadness we all experience.

You have gone through more than many of us (myself included) and have such tremendous strength but sometimes you just cannot face these things. Do what is right for you and dont beat yourself up about feeling this way.

Your time will come, we ALL know that. Your determination, strength, courage and understanding of others will all be attributes that your son or daughter will one day benefit from. In the meantime, we are lucky enough to be benefactors of them and return them in a small way where we can.

Most importantly, look after yourself and your DH. Keep positive and know that we are all hear for you.


 
Pen
xx


----------



## crusoe

Oh - thanks girls you are all so lovely. I'm sat here at work with a tear in my eye. You always know the right things to say and knowing I am not facing these feelings alone is a huge help.
Thank-you all of you. I'm signing off for a couple of days as we are off to the seaside (bring on the sun) for the weekend, so I'm going to try and forget about weddings, pregnant brides, IVF and babies for a few days.

Love and Luck and Thanks
Crusoe
xx


----------



## coconutkym

have a nice weekend! i enclose vibes for sun and fun!!             


coco


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe-
Oh hun, that's so unfair. I think we all steel ourselves for the happy announcement a few months after peoples' weddings but a 5 month bump is just showing off! 

I was at a big fat flashy wedding at the weekend (in a castle no less- DH's side of the family, mine aren't that posh!) and it occurred to me that the bride would no doubt be pg before me and half of the congregation too! Without having her show a bump.   Most of the time I manage to tell myself I want my own baby, not a pg person's baby. I am of course mad jealous of bumps and am horribly prickly at times but the bump is always worse for me than the baby. It's the idea that something happened so easily for pretty much everyone else that just doesn't seem to want to happen for us. I'm sure I'm saying nothing new or different to how you feel but I try to tell myself it's normal to feel sad/jealous/downright bloody angry at times so just pick your occasions and situations according to how you're feeling. Weddings are the kind of occasions when people say the most prying things about starting a family, tying the knot yourselves etc but they can also be an affirmation of the love you have for each other as you see another couple going through their big day. I cried my head off on Sat as the bride had written the groom a song along the lines of 'I love you so much and have so much to share with you that I think life's too short from now on' which had me just bawling cos I love my DH so much and it bloody well is. Don't think there was a dry eye in the house. I'm glad I went and none of the family asked any awkward q's since they know the gist of our situation but I was armed with a few smart alec comments for anyone who asked the "do you have any kids?" question. DH usually says "not yet" implying we're on the case but I'm just dying to put people on the spot and give them the full horror story!!   

Pen's right, and I still feel just awful that an abroadies meet would be an occasion to feel bad but I think if we did it again we'd definitely have a no babies rule like the first time. It was a long way since my last bfn and I was only pleased to meet abroadies babies (they're our inspration!) but know totally how hard it is sometimes when you see little ones and want one so much. It's usually when you want to be in control of your emotions that you just can't be. Sod's bloody law.

I hope you have a lovely weekend at the seaside and have lots of ice cream and cuddles with dh. I reckon you should keep the wedding open, see who's going (allies etc), see how you're feeling in the week before and then have a bug the day before if you really don't feel up to it. You may have a lovely day and be glad you've gone despite your worries. You might also feel better about yourself that you overcame your fears and managed to cope with the situation, you never know. Just be kind to yourself, you've been through so much, hun. You're bound to feel bad and resentful but you can't help that, it's normal.

Love and hugs
Giggly
xx


----------



## larkles

Heather

So sad to hear your news sweetheart   ...

Take care   

Larkles
xx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, lovely, the others have said it all.  We all know how that pain feels, and it can strike like lightening sometimes, unexpectedly in it's force. I think Giggles is right ..leave it until the last minute and decide then how you feel about it.... and maybe have something really nice planned (even if it's just a great video at home and several bottles of vino, just so you don't get spotted out and about when you are on a sickie !).  I wish I could take you pain away.  Have a lovely time at the seaside.
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,
Hope you're all ok, especially Mrs Bunny and Dawn.  

Bluebell and Pen- I keep meaning to send you the photos. Will try to once the brain fog clears, have a wee cold and am on the antibiotics for an abscess and dead tooth so not quite myself at the mo.

Just thought I'd post that I had a day 5 scan and had a lining of 3.9mm which is excellent as it proves I had a proper bleed with all the extra progesterone I was taking. Will have one more scan next Thurs and fly out to Greece on Fri with my lovely Mummy.   Am escpecially pleased since I was wingng it a bit with the drugs, fitting a 21 day HRT cycle into what would normally be 28 days. But that side of things has worked out. Had a minor panic I wouldn't be allowed to start steroids on Mon due to my tooth infection but the denstist things it'll be over by then, which hopefully means the hamster cheek will be too! It's nearly there now anyway. Just need to motivate myself to do something as feel under the weather -mind you, don't want to overdo things with the FET coming up.

Mrs M- hope you've had a better few days and aren't feeling so blue as earlier in the week. Big hug to you, hun.xxx Your recent FET experience has warned me to be v.aware of defrosting issues seeing as we're defrosting 2 blasts as well, and it seems to be the way my luck's going at the moment. Hope you have better luck soon. xxx

DH has suggested a nice italian meal tonight so am going to put my glad rags on and do my best to feel better, looking forward to it. Will be in Greece in a week, freaky thought! 

Happy weekend to everyone, hope you're all well.  
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

giggles didnt know you were going so soon - excellent news on the lining - glad rags and hamster cheek - fabulous combination for a fancy italian meal - flirt outrageously with the waiters as well ....

big hello to everyone else ...


----------



## roze

dear all

had some success with b/f thanks to Geraldine- will post later this weekend with more detailed update

thanks for all the support- esp Safarigirl and SashaB

love to all


roze  xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

So, Pen's update that I promised a few days ago. 

As you know I had a positive result to my anti-nuclear test but my GP had calmed me down and I was feeling OK about it. Since then, I spoke to one of the doctors at my UK clinic (still had no input from Spain?) who has scared the living daylights out of me and now I am mega-stressed.

The long and short of it is that firstly she doesnt think this result has any bearing whatsoever on my fertility issues so from their perspective is not important - really? - she said that some clinics do put more store in these but they didnt think it was relevent so it has nothing to do why we cannot conceive. However, she would consider herself negligent not to encourage me to seek the advice of a general physcian to investigate this positive result as it could be nothing but it could equally be an indication of kindney problems, liver problems, lung problems and all sorts of things. I am sure you can imagine my shock at this and I have gone into mega-stress mode. I spoke to my GP who again was lovely and said this woman obvioulsy had been out of medical school a lot longer than her and was just not correctly informed. However, since researching it on Google, it does appear that these results could point to something serious!

My doctor is insistent that 20% of the population have this 'problem' and the test results were so vague that they cover a multitude of things so she has arranged for me to have another blood test next week and we will have to take it from there. In the meantime, I am sick with worry.

I could so do without this!

As you know I have struggled to get back to an even keel after our last failure but with my fab new job I was really starting to feel great and positive again. It now feels like someone has hit me over the head with a baseball bat.

I hope I am just worrying un-necessarily and if the results come back OK or something minor which is controllable with steroids or similar (which is what the immunology thread would seem to suggest) I am going to go and give her a piece of my mind.

Sorry for the me post, just beside myself with worry  

Pen


----------



## cheekychops

HI,

Just joined this thread, normally just go on Expats chat, but i have seen a few of you from before, i was under sarahfoster4 but changed name for a few reasons.

Anyway slightly confused over your news Pen, what was your test for ??

I have tracked back but couldn`t see.

I have just had the Chicago Blood tests done and they have found that i have over active NK cells so that when an embryo gets put back inside me, they attack it and kill it !!! It would make a lot of sense and explain miscarraige ect...

So will soon be on Humiria or something and give it a go.

So hi to all.
Off to work now.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya,
Just wanted to say hi to Cheekychops- what a fab name! Best I've heard since Princess Consuella Banana Hammock.  

Bye!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quick dive into Abroadies to see what is hot in the posts today ... and Hamsterchops I am so excited for you.  I wish I could come too !  I'm a bit confused about your cycle.  Are you having a natural drugless cycle ?  Sorry ... a bit thick !     Must be the sun got to my brain ! (OK 'wot brain?' I hear you exclaim !).

Welcome Cheekychops !

Pen, so sorry you are worrying.  I will take more time reading your posts tomorrow and try to help if I can.  Thanks for your lovely PM.

Roze I am so glad you have had more success with bf.  I hoped my verbal diarroeah post didn't put you off !! I've never written so much on a post  !

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there abroadies!  

Well, where is our summer? Yesterday was nice enough but pretty wet today... Good news though, we finally have our oversized paddling pool up for the summer ! Bad news- DH wants me to get in it with him and it's chuffing freezing! Oh well, good for the soul.  

Pen- I read your post yesterday and wasn't really able to offer an opinon so haven't replied until now while mulling it over. I have found my GPs to be a lot less knowledgeable than other Docs I've met so I think it's worth having other tests done, but try to bear in mind the 20% of the population thing. My motto now is you're ill when someone gives you the results, until then I try not to worry about it. I know full well that's easier said than done and have been a worry-wart myself as you all know, but even if the tests bring something up it's likely to be controllable and mild because of the early diagnosis by accident so to speak. If you believed everything you read on google you'd never set foot out of the Doc's surgery, and although I do believe knowledge is power if it scares you too much you need to take a sensible step back, make notes on what to ask the Doc for in terms of tests, get it investigated and then let the medics do their jobs. From my own experience you do need to push for things to be tested but you know your body and if it will upset you not to know (it would me) then keep on at them. I wish I knew more about ANAs as allthough I've kept my eye on the immunology thread and have been tested for immune issues it really is only thyroid I know much about. We all only really know about our own cases in any depth but hopefully we're here for each other
when we need to be. So glad you're enjoying the new job and if you're fed up and need a cuppa let me know. xxx

Bluebell- wot sun?!!!   Is there any where you are?!! I'm no longer hamsterchops as the antibiotics have done their job   but started on the ole steroids today so am shortly to expand rapidly.   Well, that's what happened during chemo so I can only presume it will again. Am REALLY looking forward to my hols with my Mammy and am working through my to do list all the time. Anyone else write things on there you've already done just so you can feel smug and cross them off?  I'm on HRT, hun, since there are no ovaries to downreg I only need to build up the lining and have a transfer with stacks of oestrogen & prog. This time I'm having Crinone as well as Utrogestan.

Better go, DH says I'm writing too much which is true! I did explain we're women and write more on forums as we speak more in real life! But rather than bore you all I'll bog off to the icy cold pool.  

Hugs to everyone,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## coconutkym

penelope positive.the field of auto immunity and fertility is rubbished by many infertility clinics. obviosly if there was a drug to sort out infertility, then the clnics wouldnt have patients for ivf and icsi cos some of us may well get pg naturally.  maybe if they had invetigated this when i failed ivf at 37, i woldnt have to have donor eggs now i'm 42. 

i would recommend seeing an independent speicialist with yr results, like dr ******* at his london miscarriage clinic, dr armstrong at portland hospital or similar.  research which dr yr clinic refers u too as st marys dont belive in immune issues i think. please email me if u want more advice, i have ata and ana too, and just got 20mg prednisone for next cycle from dr armstrong


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while. Life has seemed so busy lately! I have been keeping an eye on you all though!


GG - Good luck hun. Will be thinking of you loads. Sending you positive vibes. This has got to be your turn.x

Crusoe - Weddings, christenings birthdays...why does Infertility make all these things so blummin hard? Thinking of you so much and understanding your pain hun. One day it will be you. Hold onto that dream...I'm trying to!! Lots of love,x

Bluebelle - Can't wait to meet up again....not long now. xx

Rsmum - How are you hun? Not long for you now either is it? How are your plans for the move going?x

AJ - Hope all is okay with you and you are getting fat!! In the nicest possible way!x

Mrs Bunny - So sorry. Life is so cruel sometimes. Thinking of you,xx

As for me, well still waiting for a donor, but in the meantime saving up ready and enjoying having no drugs!!

Hello to Pos Pen, Schmoo,Coconutkym, safari-girl, larkles, dawn, and everyone I've missed.

Welcome to Cheekychops also!!

Love and Luck you special ladies,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

Lovely to hear from you Bel !!  Yes, looking forward to having a drinkypoos or 50 with you !

Giggles, I am SO SORRY ! I get the prize for the most nongerish post ever !       Of course I know you wouldn't have a natural cycle ... it must have been the sun .... and yes we do have loads at the mo for a change !!!    When are you actually having your FET ?

Pen, hope you get some clear answers soon, and the peace of mind you deserve.

Has anyone heard from AJ ?  I hope she is OK.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Thank you all so much for your kind words of comfort and support - they really have helped me and DH. It's still early days yet but we are starting to come to terms with what's happened very gradually and are taking one day at a time. We are also thinking of our frosties waiting for us and realising even more how lucky we are to have them. I never thought that we would be in this situation now - I thought it would be a straight negative or positive - and since then have come to understand a lot more about miscarriage of any kind (if one can ever 'understand' it) - the main thing being that I can empathise a lot more with people who have suffered it, and am realising that it is such a common but cruel thing to happen to anyone, which, to be honest, I didn't really know before.

Anyway, enough of being sad in a post - there are a few personals to do!

Pen, hope you get some answers soon and are able to move forward with a new plan   Also thanks for being so sensitive to my news when you were obviously hurting yourself...xx

Dawn, noticed on another thread (been reading a LOT on this site lately) that you had your appointment yesterday - how did it go, and have you got any tests lined up?

Giggly, hope your preparation for the Greek trip is going well - I really hope you have a good time with your Mum and manage to relax and have some fun. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you that your frosties are ok too! xx

Crusoe, hope you've made up you mind about the wedding, or, as has been said, it may be best to decide at the last minute. A totally different thing I know, but although I was looking forward to going to a wedding during my 2ww, I was dreading being asked why I wasn't drinking/dancing - in fact everyone was so busy enjoying themselves that they didn't ask, only at the end when they were pi$$ed! Maybe people won't realise that you'll be putting on a brave face....

RSMUM, would love to hear your latest news..

Special hellos also to Misty C, Larkles, Bluebell, Bel, Safarigirl, coconutkym, Roze, cheekychops, Meerkat, Radnorgirl, Bengal, and I'm bound to have forgotten some more important people (not quite thinking straight yet).
Lots of love xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,

Especially the lovely Bel who I've missed!  LOVELY to hear from you, you've made my day.   Hope you're doing ok, sounds great to be so busy and drug-free. I have a hide like a hippo right now so if my 2ww doesn't end the way we'd like it to I'm going to need some serious diet! Hope you have a lovely time with Bluebell- she's a fab hot date.  

Bloobs- you loon / nonger / prize plonker! Don't worry, I wasn't offended you forgot about my lack of ovaries, there are so many of us on here with wildly different stories you'd be forgiven for forgetting.   Hope the job hunting's going well and little Ria is giving you lots of cuddles and laughs.  

Mrs Bunny- glad to hear you're managing to take each day at a time. I can only imagine the rollercoaster you've been on. Sending you some big hugs and extra hugs for luck. ((((((((((((()))))))))))

Pen- any more definitive news? Hope it's not driving you too crazy, the waiting.   Thinking of you.xx

Dawn- haven't caught up with you for a few days, hope you're ok.

RSMum- how are your plans coming along?

Helen/Radnorgirl- you must be getting huge by now ! Hope you're ok.

Mr Minerva- hope this week's been a bit better than last, I know you said you were feeling a bit low. Anyway, hugs to you, hun. (((((((((((((())))))))))))

Won't do any more personals, really ought to plan my lessons for tomorrow. Nothing like forward planning, is there?! I also need to leave school for a couple of hours tomorrow to go for a lining scan as ET looks like Saturday now. My clinic have found me a proven donor who can share me some eggs with another couple and there will be a chance to have some fresh embryos with the frozen. Yay!   (Not that fresh has helped me so far but it has to be a better chance statistically so I'm very happy, plus this is our first time with my thyroid being where it should be and on the mega steroids.) My Doc is a superstar, someone was smiling down on me when I found her, I can tell you.   

So, Friday we fly to Greece and Sat is ET. All very hectic as need to see 2 different sides of the family on the 2 days we're there and try to relax after ET as well having had a night flight Thurs/Fri. I plan to sleep for an hour or 2 on the beach when we arrive, here's hoping I don't end up looking like a beetroot.    

I'm going to be cheeky and copy Mrs Bunny's list of people to mention! So, here's to Misty C, Larkles, Safarigirl, Coconutkym, Roze, Cheekychops, Meerkat, Bengal and of course Crusoe, AJ, Jennifer, Casey and anyone else I may have inadvertently missed. 

Love to you all!
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

Good luck Giggly - will be keeping everything crossed for ET on Saturday.

  

Schmoo x


----------



## coconutkym

good luck to giggly girl,     my fellow thyroidie          

coco


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

I have been away for a few days and just back

I have just been schimming through

and wanted to say 

 Gigglygirl for the weekend

         

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi abroadies

 Just a quickie to say Good luck Giggly  

- keeping everything crossed for you!

Love to everyone
Misty C
xxxx​


----------



## bluebell

GOOD LUCK GIGGLES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you have a fab time.  I am so proud of you with all your patience and determination in getting to this stage.  I am so sorry still about forgetting about your ovarylessness !  It doesn't matter how much I take things in ... they still pop out the other ear at times ! Hope that you enjoy your cooking on the beach.  Make sure you roll yourself over a few times to get nicely done on all sides. I presume the cheeks are now gerbil rather than hamster (the facial cheeks that is !). Hope ET goes well.  That is FAB news that you have the back up of freshies as well as frosties.  i wish IVI would do that !  I hated it when I was all primed and ready in Barcelona but to no avail and didn't even get an ET !  Just had to spend the week chatting up toy boy waiters instead. I am sure it will help you feel much more confident with that reassurance.  Will be thinking of you loads from my wet tent in the Yorks Dales !

Hope everyone else is well.  Miss Minerva, PenPos and Mrs Bunny, extra special mega hugs for you three at the mo.  

Crusoe, did you decied about the wedding ?

RSMUM ...  any new for you ?

Has anyone heard from Bonnie and her bumper cargo ?

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yonny

Good luck giggly!!!! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

GG - I am so pleased that you are off at last for your frosties (and possibly some freshies as well) it goes without saying I’ll be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. I’m really hoping that this is the start of the end of the journey for you – if you know what I mean!            
Enjoy that Greek sunshine!  

Mrs Bunny – good news that you are starting to feel a tiny bit better and are looking to the future. Any thoughts on when you might want to go back to Spain?  

Bel – I have been meaning to PM you for a while. I know it is coming up for that difficult time of year as it is for me and I’m thinking of you. Here’s hoping you get a lovely donor soon.   

Pen  - I’m sorry that you have been / are so worried about your test results. Have you spoken to your doctor yet? I think some doctors like to paint an absolutely worse case scenario so that anything better than that is a bonus but it’s not fair to scare you without anything concrete to base it on. If as your GP says 20% of the population have this “problem” I really can’t believe it is much to be concerned about. Try not to worry too much (says the Queen of Worry) it really doesn’t help. I am sure all will be fine.   

AJ- where are you girl. I know you will have been busy with Wimbledon so perhaps you and baby are taking a well earned rest … but we are missing you….

Bonnie – how are you doing? Enjoying your holiday I hope.  

MistyC- any news on a match yet?  

Thanks to everyone who offered advice and support about the upcoming wedding with the pregnant bride that I posted about. GG and Pen your posts particularly come to mind as you seemed able to empathise completely with how I feel.
It’s still not resolved. It doesn’t help that it is abroad and all the accommodation and travel has been booked and paid for (it’s not be cheap either.) My MIL is coming with us and she is so excited about it which doesn’t help me make the decision I want to take – which is not to go. If I don’t go I will also feel that I am letting my DH down (who is none too enthusiastic about going himself) and it would mean he would have to do all the driving which I know will tire and stress him out… it’s a bit catch 22 but at the moment I think I am going to have to bite the bullet and put myself through it…  

I posted this on the IM thread too but some  of you might know. Are any of you on a high dose of folic acid and if so what do you mean by a high dose? How is it supposed to help?

Love to all including those I haven’t mentioned, Safarigirl, Bluebell, Schmoo, RSMum and all you other lovely ladies.

Crusoe
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Just a quickie from me

I just wanted to wish Gigglygirl all the luck in the world.

Thinking of you honey - may your dreams come true this trip          

love
Helen
x


----------



## coconutkym

crusoe. i am going to be on 5mg of folic acid for frostie cycle


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to add a quickie from me to - 

Giggly, Best of luck hun!!! TONS of     to you      

Crusoe - I tried to IM you but your in box is full - I'm thinking of you hun

Loads of love and luck to everyone else..may all your dreams come true.

As for me, FINALLY things are settling down somewhat  - we are NOT going to live in Hong Kong after all ( flights booked, house and school found, vaccinations done ( my poor DD! It was very traumatic for her  ) DH has accepted a job offer in London and will be moving back in Sept. So we'll see each other at weekends. I'm so pleased I'm not going, even though I feel sad for DD as she'll be missing out on a fantastic adventure ( and I'd got my head around it all too really  ). At least this next tx is going to be less traumatic - no terrifyingly long-haul flight straight after ET ( IF we get that far ! )..So, here I go again...down-reg injection done, just waiting for AF until I start the " zippy " pills. I am REALLY scared this time! I was so close and then to have it all snatched away like that... 

Anyway, less of me..thinking of you and an especially big    to you Giggles 

Rsmum X


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya,
Just a quickie to say thanks for all the support, you lot really are the very BEST!   I've had a big fat smile on my face since reading all your messages of good luck.   That, and the lovely 10mm triple line lining I had on today's scan.   So, have started on my mega dose of progesterone and about to try out the Crinone- hope it's not too messy.   Not so much to do tomorrow other than sort out my final luggage stuff, oh and go to work!   How could I forget?   Seriously crap lesson planning at the moment! Don't tell anyone... 

RSMum- great news you don't need to move, couldn't bear you being in another time zone!   Best of luck with all your prep and drug taking- not long until your cycle either, hun.   Will be thinking of you. 

Bluebell- you worry too much,   I can be really oversensitive sometimes but never with you lot! The lack of ovaries isn't such a shock to me anymore, it's 3 1/2 years since they made their v.welcome exit and losing them saved my life so I only miss them for baby making purposes, but am glad I'll never pass on a genetic risk of ovarian cancer if there was one. Hope you enjoy the Yorkie Dales, they're a lovely place to visit, you might need a boat though. I think Bonnie went on holiday by the way.   Thanks for your lovely IM, you're a star.  

Crusoe- hope the wedding doesn't turn out too badly, I reckon you may well have a great time because you'll have built it up to be really hard and then it'll be better than you thought. I can see why you feel you have to go if DH isn't keen either and you need to support him, I think I'd be the same. Maybe you can have the lovely trip away and not spend all day/eve at the wedding itself if on the day it feels too much? Thanks for the good luck, I'm going to need it!

OK, just a quickie, my [email protected]%e, better go!

Love to all of you , and esp to Schmoo who I didn't remember on my list. What a meanie!   Hope you'll forgive me and blame the drugs... 

Lots of love and huggles,
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

Giggly - you are forgiven! xx


----------



## earthe kitt

giggles  - so pleased for you         

RSMUM - double ditto          

Hi everyone - can't post too much as I'm kn*ckered and going to bed now

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## safarigirl

giggly, what a great lining, so happy for you - good luck for your trip - i know you will have some amusing anecdotes when you come back ... thinking of you, doing the usual chanting, burning incense, lighting candles, whole bang shoot for you .....

jo - good to see you posting .... 

crusoe, i wouldnt worry too much about the flights etc, if you dont want to go, and mil, its hard, but you need to care for your own emotional well-being as well .... do, if you can, what is best for you ... everyone else will be okay no matter what your decision, they will live with the disappointment if need be ....

mrs bunny good to see you posting, you have been in my thoughts, and almamay ....

big hello to everyone else ...


----------



## Newday

GG you know I have already wished you good luck Unfortunately I won't be around next week on a cruise to see how you get on but I will be thinking of you.

RSMUM good luck 

Dawn


----------



## Bel

GOOD LUCK GG....thinking of you loads and loads!!!

Bel,x


----------



## janeup

Mrs Bunny - sorry not to have sent a message sooner but I have done my upper back in and cannot move from my bed.  A quick moment without pain to say big hugs for you on your BFN. I am so sorry not to have posted sooner but its all been mad with me, (dads funeral last friday and now this back thing).  I am thinking of you .

love to everyone and sorry for not more personals. 

Jane


----------



## janeup

and lots of      for GG


----------



## Penelope Positive

Giggly, darling, been without broadband since Saturday and just managed to get back online in time to say the very very best of luck and all the love in the world for you!

I will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Thank you to everyone for their responses to my post. I had more bloods done on Wednesday and go back next tuesday for the results so will update you all then.

Sorry for the quick post, am massively behind with work but will post more soon!

GOOD LUCK GIGGLES!

XXXXX


----------



## bluebell

BON VOYAGE Giggles....... may your frosties flourish and your freshies not be needed if you don't want them !
Will be thinking of you loads !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Janeup - hope your back get's better quickly.

Schmoo x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - all sounds fab, wishing you the very best of luck hun! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies!  

I got back from "holidays" a few days ago but have been feeling so ill that have just now gotten round to getting online.

Giggly-  not sure if you have flown out yet but wishing you all the luck in the world.  DR A is wonderful to have found you some fresh eggs as well. Sorry about your tooth pains and hope that has all well subsided now.
Heather-  I am so very sorry to hear about your positive beta turning negative.  I had this happen so many times last year and not always right away.  It is very cruel and painful and I hope you are feeling better now about it.  What this does mean though is that the embryos did implant but then for some reason could not stay. AT least this gives you some information to work with. I would hope that you clinic looks into any possible lining issues, etc before your next cycle.  Big Hugs to you. 

Pen-  I know you are very worried.  As nice as your gp sounds I would not listen to anyone but a fertility specialist.  I recall the GP of ex DP telling him his sperm was fine because "all you need is one" when in fact his was very bad, and my London GP telling me not to worry about Prolactin level of nearly 500!  What is ok for everyday living for most people is not so for those trying to conceive IMHO. I did all the immune testings twice in past years and fortunately no problems were found but still took steroids ( medrol or prednisolone) in my cycles last year. The book previously recommended to you should give you some answers and also on his clinics website is info on this as I recall. .  Hopefully a treatment of steroid is what you needed to overcome these ANA antibodies and things will have a chance to work next time.  

Bengal-  I am RH neg and gave up on waiting to find a donor to match and am now BFP.  Unless you really feel you will never tell your child about using donors then there is no medical reason for needing a blood matched donor.  Good luck with finding a donor soon.

Jules-  Sorry you were / are feeling down.  Hope you have found something in life to cheer up your thoughts. 
Janeup-  So sorry to hear of the loss of your loved one.  And now laid up with back problems.  Take care of yourself and hope you are better soon.
RSMUM-  Wahoo!  Not moving!!  You must be so relieved really.  BUt sad that you will still not be together under one roof!  At least DD will see her dad ever weekend now. And IVF plans will be a LOT easier.

Crusoe-  Weddings can be tough emotionally.  Sounds like you are a bit obliged to go.. If you are feeling horrible during the wedding you can cut the evening short.  Probably the most difficult time will really be the ceremony, depending on what is said.  I would zone out and not listen or perhaps spend the ceremony in the powder room or claiming illness if needed. 
I do remember well how tough it is to see PG women and how it can just hit hard at times.  Not sure this advice helps but perhaps try to imagine when it will be you that is PG and how happy you will be and how happy you would hope others will be for you. I know it is not the same because this woman did not struggle like you have.  Try to focus on the happiness of your marriage and enjoy your time away with your DH, dressed up and beautiful together!

AJ-  Hope you are Ok and not feeling too ill now.
Druzy-  Have any good remedies for nausea?  
Hola 69 and Marina  How are you two doing? Not too long to go now!
Lesleyj-  Thinking of you as well and will get back to you with reply to last email
Vindo-  Congrats on the twins girls!!  Not sure when we will hear from you next but in case you are reading I hope all is well and you are managing Ok.
Nats210- Hope little Harry is a happy soul and not keeping you up at nights.
eartheKit-  Sorry your lovely twins are keeping you knackered-  Thanks for your IM and I will call or write you very soon.
Shmoo and the rest- thanks for your IM and I will try to answer you soon.
AlmaMay-  HOw are you doing?

My update:  I was/ am spotting every day and then had a very red bleed so thought maybe lost one.  Had scan yesterday though and all three are there and heart activity showing already at 7.5 weeks. 
My previous panic about getting registered at maternity has now reversed.  The Hospital nearest me ( which is also only for pG at risk or those living in this area) now refused to register me yesterday until I meet with the head of department to discuss possible reduction!  So I have to wait until next Thursday for this meeting but she promised me they would give me a place there.  I guess it does not hurt to meet the head of the department anyway.  Meanwhile none of the other good maternites in Paris will take me on their lists as they said it is now too late and they are full ( this is of the hospitals that handle also mutliples.)  I spent a fortune calling on my cell from Mallorca and ended up empty handed. 

Can't say that "holidays" was a holiday.  Only made the flight because it was late- AirEuropa changed terminals week before with out telling the passengers.  The weather kept us mostly in the house.  Too hot for the beach with DD until late afternoon and many days big waves and seaweed soup to swim in- with a few jellyfish just for fun.  I came back exhausted and missing my luggage.  Immediately felt like just going off to a club med with a kids club!  I find that staying in someone's home is never really a holiday but beggar's can't be choosers as they say. The hosts are my elderly friends that are my landlords. Monsieur has Parkinsons and when I said goodbye I started to cry as I really do not think he will make it through the summer.  He was very weak and not good at all.  Then her son arrived with girlfriend and her daughter.  DD loved playing with her but the little girl has something all over her that looked like chickenpox as well but she said was something like "molluskilum contagion"?  Anyone know what that is and if I am to expect that DD or I will be getting it as well?

I have not told my family yet about the BFP as I know they will freak out... or freak me out more.  After several miscarriages I think I will just wait until I am good and solid in 2nd trimester or maybe even surprise them with a trip home in November.  

Hope everyone else is doing great ( NewDay, Safarigirl,Sasha B, Becca, Radnorgirl, Brownowl, Bel, Blubell, pink campion, roze, LArkles, purplechick, Heffalump, cocnutkym, Dawnguzz, Tea, anyone I missed)
And welcome to newbies!!

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie/b123 - good to hear from you, I am not posting very much at the moment but I am thinking of you all. So pleased to hear that all three beanies are still with you.

I am a bit in limbo land at the moment, just can't decided whether to give it one more go or not.....


Jules
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Bonnie, thanks for the hug and the advice - I am trying to concentrate on the positive aspect of what happened, but it's still difficult. The clinic have advised some tests for clotting factors before we go back for our frosties, but I'm a bit in the dark about what this all means. I may send you an IM to ask advice, but will wait until you've settled down after your holiday. Sorry it wasn't as relaxing as it could have been, but at least you must have had some quality time with DD. Glad you've found a hospital near you and hope you manage to cope with the sickness.

Janeup, thanks for the message, please don't worry about being late, you've been through a lot yourself - having a bad back is the last thing you need now - hope you're better soon  

Jules, sorry I forgot to mention you on my last post (along with several others I now realise). I hope you manage to come to a decision, but at the same time, maybe if you don't put pressure on yourself, that decision will come more easily. Easier said than done I know. xx

RSMUM - not moving after all! You must have mixed feelings, but at least as you say, having tx will be a lot easier. Maybe now this has all been sorted out it will mean that you feel more settled and relaxed inside (a bit like Bonnie splitting with DP) and it will work this time!! I sincerely hope that it does   

I'm already thinking of Giggly out in Greece, hope all goes well for her, she's such a support to everyone else x

Hello to everyone, I must admit that I didn't think that reading everyone's news would make me feel better, but it has!
xxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

bonnie good to have you back from your trip ....

giggly you should be in greece, thinking of you and sending massive positive vibes

mrs bunny good to see you posting ...

big hello to everyone , sorry for no personals but just wanted to check up on the abroadies ....


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies-  I hope all of you in the UK are not being flooded to badly.  Looked pretty wet on the news tonight!!!!

Giggly  I am thinking of you and hoping ET went well and you are now in bed and taking it easy before you get back on the plane.
Love,

Bonnie


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

I still check on you all to see how you are doing.  Please know that I am cheering you on from the sidelines.

Some quick personals.

Bonnie - Good to see you back.  I'll email you.

Schmoo - What a wonderful person you must be for a friend to be inspired to help you in your journey to start your family.  Your friend must be a very special woman as well.  

Eartha Kitt and Sasha - I might be out your way this coming weekend.  Would love to meet up.  

Penelope - I'm with Bonnie on the advice given.  Your IF consultant's advice is the one to follow.

Giggly - Hope things are going well

Jules - I'm with you in limbo land.  Although I have in the back of my mind our next cycle will be in Oct I'm still not sure.

Crusoe - I hope whatever your decision on the wedding it is bearable.  DH and I eloped.  I told my friends that I expect them to do the same and we aren't doing weddings any more and I'm sticking to it.  

Mrs Bunny - I had my clotting tests done with Mr Rai at St Marys in London.  He's supposed to be the best for that sort of thing.  

RSMUM - I'm thinking of you and hopeing you are well

Joy - I was around your way the other week.  Left a message with your DH.  Did you get it?  Hope you are well.  

Hi to Tea, Jennifer, AJ, Misty, Em, Hola, Natalie, Bel, Larkles, Dawn, Bluebell, Yonny and anybody I've shamefully forgotten.

Hope you are all well.

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Well...I have just been to the Dr's and told I have shingles, so I have been sent home so as not to contaminate anyone!! Feel like a real lepper!!So, thought I would take the opputunity to post in peace. 

Bonnie - Congratulations...triplets wow....hope you are feeling okay and don't have to much sickness. So pleased for you. I know you have been through a lot lately, you deserve this good news!x

Almamay - Good to hear from you too. Good luck for October, if you decide to go ahead. I'm sure you will get there in the end..you deserve too,x

PenPos - Hope you are feeling a little better. I agree with Bonnie also, your IF consultant is the one I would trust. Good luck with your next cycle.x

Giggly - Thinking of you in Greece. Hope you have your feet up and have got everyone running around after you! Praying for you hun,x

Rsmum - So pleased you are now staying in the UK. Thinking of you and wishing you loads of luck for your next tx,x

Schmoo - Wow..how wonderful to have such a special friend...I wish you all well for your future.x

Crusoe - I'm sure you are feeling how I am at the moment. Our little one's would have been 1 this week and I think that it is getting me down more than I realised (with the shingles), it's so hard. As you know our precious one was due on my b'day(saturday) and I don't think I will ever be able to celebrate my b'day fully ever again. Sorry...this isn't really helping you is it? Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you....we have a joint dream that we must hold onto...one day,xxx

Janeup - I hope your back pain eases soon.x

Hola - How are you lesley? You must be due soon? Hope you are okay,x

Bluebelle - Hello special one...how are you doing? Hope your holiday was good. The weather has been better in Scotland than England lately hasn't it? I am from Worcestershire and all the surrounding areas have terrible floods at the moment. We have just managed to stay dry at the moment!! See you soon,xxxx

Hello to Jules,Nat,Mrs Bunny,larkles,dawn,yonny,jennifer,AJ,Safarigirl,misty,coconutkym, and everyone I have missed.

Wishing you all love and luck,
Bel,xxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Kali spera from sunny heatwavey Greece! 40+ degrees... 

OMG it is so hot and I can't swim!! Doc says I can from tomorrow which is 3 1/2 days after ET as it will relax me but not to swim swim, just cool off. CAN'T WAIT! Have been in the shade drinking juice and water by the gallon and my lovely Mother has done a fine job being my donkey, no picking up of anything anywhere! Missing dh a bit esp at it was his b'day yesterday (God, I am evil going away without him but it could be the best b'day pressie ever) but am being thoroughly spoilt and utterly lazy apart from a bit of evening wandering around the town and from taverna to taverna. Most chilled 2ww yet but not hanging any significance on anything at all...

Won't post for long as the internet cafe I'm in is closing in 5 mins. Might decamp to another one! That would be too sad... 

Good news is I've had 3 embies on board since Saturday inc one of the frozen blasts which looked great (the other one looked less so so they left it) and 2 fresh embies which were also nearly blasts apparently. I'm a very lucky girl in terms of transfer since we thought we were having FET until a week before we left. Will be back Fri eve so will catch up with all your news then and no doubt start the 2nd week of the 2ww in a less chilled state of mind. Either way, tomorrow I can go in the sea!   My Doc is the sweetest lady, I'm very lucky to have found her somehow. Was trying to weigh up the swim or not to swim thing but reckon just cooling off won't be a problem, esp. in this heat.

Bel- so sorry you've got the shingles, you poor thing. What a nightmare. Hope you feel better soon and that you can have a nicer birthday than you're expecting. Will be thinking of you and Crusoe. xxx

Better go, about to get kicked off. 
Hugs to everyone,
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

Giggles - congratulations on your 3 embies - I will be keeping everything crossed that they snuggle in nicely.

Take care sweetheart 

  



Hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Schmoo x


----------



## safarigirl

giggles - excellent news on your three embies .... sending you many positive vibes and chanting .... stick embies stick ....


----------



## Martha Moo

Gigglygirl

sending lots of  for the 

Love as always

Emxx


----------



## Jennifer

Giggly - Wishing you all the luck in the world and I hope your 2ww is lovely and relaxing   xx


----------



## RSMUM

Best of luck to you Giggles!


----------



## larkles

Hello all, so much news to catch up on but just wanted to pop in and say

Giggles-wishing you all the best for your 2ww, we all know how horrible they are 

      

(am sure am not alone when saying "we're all routing for you"   )

Larkles
xx


----------



## yonny

day 13 - just done clear blue digital test - not pregnant      

Heres wishing you better luck Giggly


----------



## radnorgirl

Yonny - sorry to hear about your bfn. Sending you huge hugs  

Giggles - great news on your three beanies on board. Sending you sticky vibes    

Helen
x


----------



## crusoe

Morning everyone

Bel - you poor old thing! I haven't had it but shingles is supposed to be really nasty isn't it? I hope you are being well looked after and taking it really easy. Presumably you are at home with lots of time on your hands which really doesn't help take you mind off things IVF related. I have been really feeling it too - my baby would have been 1 last week on the 17th. I still find it hard that he /she was taken away so cruelly after such a short space of time. I was sure I would be pregnant again by the due date and when that didn't happen, certainly by the "1st birthday" but here I am still waiting... I know you feel exactly the same... I completely understand how you feel about your birthday but I hope you can enjoy Saturday and I hope your DH spoils you, it sounds like you certainly deserve it.
Any news on a donor yet? 

GG - delighted that things have gone so well for you. Enjoy the sunshine and take care of those 3 beanies!!   

Yonny - so sorry to see your result. Big hugs to you.    

I have about 5weeks to go to transfer now. I still have this wedding to go to next month as I really don't think it is fair on the couple or my DH to duck out of it, so grin and bear it I must. I do feel a bit calmer about it now so that is good. But with only 5 weeks to go I am having a complete crisis of confidence. IVF opportunities are really running out quickly for us now and while I desperately want this cycle to be different part of me just can't believe that this one will be any different to all that have gone before. Oh for a crystal ball.....

I'm off to get my nails done... Love to all of you

Crusoe
xxx

PS Radnorgirl - I can't believe you are nearly 29 weeks!!!! WOW


----------



## RSMUM

Yonny - so sad to read your post this morning -thinking of you on this horrid day  

Bel - will send you a text - Shingles is meant to be horrid - you poor thing - so hope it's not too bad and that your b'day is a good one

Crusoe - I've been thinking of you loads and my heart goes out to you - I know I have my DD but I've been feeling very similar these last few weeks, most of the time I feel strong about he whoe thing and looking forward to my next tx, but I just daren't think of all the years that have gone by, all the times that are marked by " this was when I was in Spain/getting another negative/waiting for a donor/news of the embies/in hospital M/C'ing " etc.etc...I've tried to IM you a few times but your in box always seems pretty full!Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you.

Take care, all of you, especially those hurting/scared today

Deb X


----------



## safarigirl

so sorry yonny, but do wait for the blood test ....sending you hugs
big hello to rsmum, good to see you posting, and to crusoe and bel ....


----------



## three_stars

Hi dear ladies,

Yonny - so sorry if this time did not work but Safarigirl is right- you really should do the blood test to be sure.  

Bel-  AFter the recent chickenpox  in my home I was reading up and it seems shingles is what you get when you have had chickenpox already?  I hope I got that right.  AT least I read it is not a problem for pregnant women like chickenpox is if you happen to be around any.  I am sure it is not fun to have this.  How long did they send you home for?  

Giggly- hope you are keeping your womb out of the blazing sun and getting ready to return to cooler climes!  

Heffalump-  I see you are starting stims soon.  You must be getting excited/ nervous.  Good luck to you.



Love,
Bonnie


----------



## crusoe

Hi

RSMum - thanks for your reply. I have sent you a long and rambling PM and cleared out some of the lovely messages in my inbox!

Bel - I've been reading up on shingles. My heart goes out to you it sounds horrible. I really hope you recover quickly.

Much love
C

PS Safarigirl - thanks for posting about AJ on the bumps and babies thread. I was getting a little worried about her. Great news that all is going well. Miss you AJ !!!


----------



## MrsBunny

Giggly, great news about your 3 embies!!!    
How fortunate that you were able to have some fresh ones. Enjoy the rest of your time there without getting too hot (or too cold in the water!!). At least there will be less time to wait when you come back.

Bel, sorry to hear about the shingles. My DH had it years ago (before I was with him) and it sounded pretty nasty. But my friend had it recently, and she didn't suffer nearly as badly as he did - hopefully you won't either. Big hugs  

Yonny, sad to read your news, but hope the blood test will clarify things and hopefully bring better news.

I'm back on the pill again so I can be ready to go back for our frosties in October. It seemed really strange not taking any meds for a week or so! But at least this way I know when my cycle will be and we can plan a date to help us look forward.

Big hellos to Crusoe, Bluebell, RSMUM, MistyC, Larkles, Bonnie, PenPos, almamay, Schmoo, safarigirl, Jules, Jennifer, Em, Hola, Janeup, Nats, Dawn, Bengal, WWaV, Radnorgirl, Earthe Kit, Tea, Druzy and anyone else (think I did better at remembering than last time!)
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a very quick one from me to say well done Giggles, everything crossed for you sweetie! So hope its your turn!

Vonny sorry to hear your result I know you must be hurting right now. Take care of yourself.

Every one else, so sorry this is so short, I tend to either rabble on or post quickies these days, hope to free up some more time soon but know I am thinking of you all on a daily basis.

Love and hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Thank you for your posts. I'm having a really cr*p time with this shingles. I am covered in horrid spots all over the right hand side of my back and creeping onto my front. Not attractive at all!! Blummin painful too. I'm feelin extremely sorry for myself today as it is affecting my sleep and I am not good on less than 7 hours sleep!! DH is away with work in Hungary and I feel that I seem to have had everything going these past 2 years...oh well onwards and upwards. Maybe it's a good thing I'm still awaiting a donor as I wouldn't feel happy going into tx at the moment.

Crusoe - Thinking of you hun. I understand how you are feeling at the moment...in fact I think the reason I have this dreadful shingles is because I am so low at the moment. I'm sure you are going to get through this wedding with your head held high as I know how strong you are. Sometimes we have to do these things for our DH's if nothing else. I will be with you in spirit. You can get through it!! 5 weeks till you go again? Can't believe how quick that has come round. Please god let this be the one...I will pray for you. Lots of love,xxx

Mrs Bunny - Wishing you lots of positive vibes for October. Marbella is lovely in October....please god let this be your turn too.

Giggly - Fab news...you sound so chilled...please god let this be the one for you, you deserve it soooo much. Safe journey home,xx

Yonny - So sorry to read your post. It's blummin hard isn't it? Take Care,xx

Bonnie - I have had chicken pox, and I can give people chicken pox but not shingles, so i have been going into work at 6am for 3 hours before anyone else gets in, then coming home for the rest of the day. Apparently I am contageous for about 10 days..and they have advised me to stay well away from anyone pregnant, just in case. Hope you are okay?

Safarigirl - As Crusoe said than you for posting AJ's news as I was a little worried too. Hope all is okay with you too. xx

Pos pen - Hope all okay with you.x

RSMUM - Hiya hun. Hope things are okay with you. Not long now for you? How are you feeling about it? Sening you positive thoughts and lots of love,xx

Bluebelle - See you next week hun...hopefully. I am hoping that I am well enough by then.xx

Well, we have a few tx coming up and I wish with all my heart that you all get your dreams as you all deserve them so much. Will be looking out for you all,

Lots of love,
Bel,xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Quick check in, just to send Yonny a hug and a big fat hope that the blood test reveals something different.  

Will post more tomorrow, but promise have not been sun bathing, have been in air-con or under shade 99% of the time and only dipping in the sea, not swimming.   Looking forward to going home now to see DH and doggo but have had a lovely relaxing time with my Mum.  

Hugs to everyone, will read more and catch up tomorrow.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hey GG - glad all is going well and you are nice and relaxed - that has to be good for the embies. Have a safe journey home tomorrow. Hope you've got a good umbrella - you are going to need it here!

By the way what has happened to the [email protected] on the rock? It's definately time for it to do something new - [email protected] on the rock does Greece perhaps?

Lots of love Crusoe

Bel - sorry you are feeling so rotten  - PM coming your way soon!


----------



## yonny

Thanks girls!! 
Blood test tomorrow so will let you know!! 
Yonny x


----------



## bluebell

Giggles .... yippeeeeeeeeeeee, three little greek embies for yooooooooooooooooouu !!! So chuffed for you and what a treat that you could keep the rest of ya frosties in the freezer !  Wish i was there lounging around in the sun with you !  DH and I are going tomorrow for an exotic week in sunny Leicester with my parents !  Wey hey ! We really live the high life !  Hope your journey home is safe !

Yonny, sorry to read about your BFN.  Hope the blood test says somethign different.  It is such a kick in the guts to get a BFN.  My heart goes out to you.

Poor bobbly Bel !  I have had shingles too .... on my flaps !!!   (sorry tmi !), and around my bum.  It is so painful and makes you feel so ill.  DH had to rub cream onto my flapblisters !  I really feel for you, and agree that the hard work and stress of tx takes it out of us and leaves us susceptible to things like shingles.  My shingles exploded right after one of my most horrible cycles with my own eggs.  Thinking of you, and hope you will be feeling OK to meet me next week.  Don't worry tho if not, there will always be other times.  Take it easy lovely one and sorry to hear you are feeling down.

Crusoe, thinking of you too, and your next cycle.  We will almost be cycle buddies.  I am off for my FET in September, having started the pill a couple of days ago.

Pen Pos, have you got any more answers / peace of mind about your tests ?  I hope so.

Lots of love to everyone else.  Sorry no more time for personals... I have to pack !

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening all, 

A little time to catch up.

Bluebell lovely to see you posting and thrilled for you that you are looking at Sept for FET. Will come around very quickly for you I'm sure, although never fast enough hey! Your post made me chuckle and squirm all at once, definately TMI but a funny thought your DH helping you with the cream  

Crusoe hope you are doing ok honey, I feel for you having to put a brave face on, its so hard! However, I know you will get through it and be looking forward to September. If there is any justice in this world this one will be your one too!

So hope for all my lovely friends (and quietly for myself) that we have 'full tummies' in time for Christmas.

Giggly so pleased to hear you had such a nice time in Greece, how I wish you could bring some of that sunshine back this weather is so depressing! Hope your time passes quickly and brings you good news     

Sorry to hear your having a rough time at the moment Bel, hope it all clears up soon for you.

I'm doing ok, had my first round test results back (normal stuff full blood count etc) which were all clear. The Anti-immune one wont be back until next week so will just have to wait and see. Depending on the result my GP is arranging for me to see a general physician so at least there is a plan but I dont know what they will find still. Trying to just plod on but its constantly at the back of my mind.

No sign at all of a donor and Ceram now on holidays. Was hoping desperately to have another go before my birthday in October but dont think that is going to happen. Seriously considering a switch of clinic.

Love to everyone else, I'm rubbish at remembering everyone and always hate the thought of missing someone out by name, so a big hug to you all.

Love 
Pen
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE FET   
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF    
Joeyad DE IVF IM Barcelona   
Beanie10 Ceram DE  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE   
HEM IVI Barcelona DE   
Nat210 Ceram DE   
Vindo Serum Athens DE    
Boakie Ceram DE   
Hola69 Altra Vita DE   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE  
Radnorgirl  
Brownowl CFC DE   
Lazydog Ceram DE   
WWAV! (AJ)IM Barcelona DE   
Janeup IVI DE IVF   EDD 27/12/07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Druzy  
Bonnie/b123     EDD 02/03/08
Plurps IM DEDS  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

Jet Ceram  
Penelope Positive Ceram 
Bel Ceram 
River Ceram 
Jassie Ceram 
Casey Ceram 
Pinkpaula Ceram 
Andream Ceram 
Valie Ceram 
Kone Ceram 
Nat210 Ceram 
NikkiAnk Ceram 
Nosnic Ceram 
Meercat Ceram 
Lozzy Ceram 
Shazzer Ceram 
LaraB Ceram 
Boakie Ceram 
Rosalind Ceram 
Reb Ceram DE 
Lazydog Ceram  
GeorgieB Ceram  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE 
Plurps IM Barcelona 
Clararose IM Barcelona 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona 
EllieJ IM Barcelona 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl Ceram  
MrsBunny Ceram DE IVF Donor found 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
SpayKay DEIVF at Ordas & Palomo 
Larkles Ceram DE IVF 
Bengal Ceram DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 
Jamina DEIVF 

*
Russia   * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz DE IVF    
Yonny Reprofit  
RSMUM Reprofit   

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
B123 Serum DE IVF 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 
Mickle Chania DE IVF 

*
 Germany   * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Schmoo73 Invimed 
AlmaMay hammersmith/Invimed 
Tea Invimed 

*
 Latvia   * 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*
Ukraine   * 

Druzy ISIDA DEIVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona *


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103963.0

Happy chatting 

Emxx


----------



## three_stars

Bel-  very sorry to hear you are having such a rough time.  Very good of you to go in a work so early in the mornings to keep up your job. I hope you are better soon
bonnie


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh am so sick of the soaps, settled in for a quiet evening and some light entertainment and characters on both Emerdale and Corrie are pregnant - just no getting away from it it seems  

Mustn't dwell, mustn't dwell, yeah ok then....

Hope everyone one is well this evening and looking forward to the weekend, hope we get some sunshine lord knows we need it!  Planning a nice quiet one, work is hectic so really appreciating my 'down time' at the moment.

Giggly, how you doing honey?

Love and hugs to everyone else.

Pen
xx


----------



## ullis72

Hello, New to FF. New to IVF. We are doing our dirst cycle via a clinic in Sweden. Started spraying a week ago. Anyone else doing treatment in sWeden or even in Falun?


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Back from Greece and the cool weather, which is actually welcome after avoiding the sun and the heat all week. Hope you're all ok , not too fed up with the rain and none of you were actually flooded out?

Yonny- sorry to read your news on the Reprofit thread. What a complete bummer, I admire your down but not out attitude though.  

Ullis- welcome! Sorry I don't know anything about Sweden other than owning an Abba album or 3. Best fo luck to you, I hope someone here can give you some more useful info than that!

Pen- Have avoided tv for the last couple of weeks but know what you mean about storylines and pg. They always seem to get pg after a one night stand with someone else's man- oh to be so lucky! I've only recorded safe progs like Location Location Location from when I was away and got DH to record the news so will catch up with those in the last few days of the 2ww. Glad your blood tests came back ok so far, hope that is quite reassuring and that you get some good concrete answers soon.  

Bluebell- you and your flaps! What a giggle, your dh must really love you! Mine had to take me to the loo in my wedding dress cos I couldn't lift it myself to pee and I thought that was above and beyond the call of duty but your man ... Well!

Bel- Hope you're feeling better hun and can be well enough for your holiday. What a complete pain the bum, I know when I feel ill I end up feeling down generally and it's a bad time of year for you as well. Sending you a massive hug and I'm not going to offer to rub any cream in on your privates.  

Crusoe- Looks like you're off again soon, hoping and wishing for a brilliant result for you. You so deserve it and if goodwill could get you through the amount you'd be getting from us lot would be more than enough for sextuplets! Hope the planning for the cycle goes well. The Cock on a Rock came to Greece but I didn't take my camera so didn't take a photo, must do something new with the COAR...

RSMum- not long for you either! Sending you a hug.xxxx

No more personals, am only just back on dry land so to speak. Have been piddling for England the last 2 days and my Mum noticed it. Thought it may be a good sign then came back home and read that progesterone in high doses can make you pee a lot and I'm on a double dose so trying not to read too much into it. The madness of week 2 has set in...  Thing is I wasn't peeing too much on the double dose all week until Thurs/Fri. Daren't take a pee stick as it's too early and don't want to be upset with a negative. 

Any ideas when I should test? I had 1 defrosted day 5 blast and 2 day 4 morulas transferred on Saturday 21st July so this am is 7dp4dt or 7dp5dt depending which embies you're looking at. I didn't ask the doc and she's going on holiday in the next couple of days so I don't want to bother her with such a trivial question. But maybe I will!

Had a very lovely and quite odd week in that everywhere we went things seemed to go right for us- transport on time, rellies to meet and help us, random helpful people helping my Mum with the bags as I wasn't able to carry anything. It was a bit weird actually but so relaxing. My Mum was talking of guardian angels since there were lots of little coincidences that went right for us but I reckon my Mum's the guardian angel and I ought to rent her out! 

Better go, things to unpack and dh has been up all night coughing. Don't want his bug...

Love to everyone,
Giggly
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Giggles - Weclome back home - sending you sticky vibes and positive thoughts     . I am not the best person to answer your question of when to test as I am a sucker for the evil pee sticks and always test too early. I think that you should test 10dp4dt.

Ullis - welcome to the abroadies crew.

Helen
x


----------



## Martha Moo

welcome back gigglygirl

Sending so much         

love Emxx


----------



## HEM

GigglyGirl 

Wishing you a positive result when you test !!!!! Thinking of you 

         

Helen


----------



## safarigirl

giggly - i'd go for the blood test on the day!  I was too scared to do a pee stick personally as i knew i wouldnt trust the result either way!  

I would definatley ask the doc when to do the test ... 

if you do do a peestick dont do tooo early!!!

good to have you back


----------



## schmoo73

Giggly - I am really hoping that this has worked for you and DH, sending you lots of sticky vibes and positive thoughts.

Schmoo x


----------



## A-D

Hi all 
Can I join this thread? I've got a feeling I posted on here a while ago, but can't seem to find it   

I've just started taking the pill for ED cycle with EC scheduled for sometime in September. We're going to Ceram.
We had two failed IVFs where my eggs weren't even mature enough to bother trying to fertilise, so all this talk of testing and levels and what's good and bad is SO new to me...I'm excited to think that it might become relevant soon, but also a little worried that I don't know what you're all talking about when I probably should...where can I read about this stuff? 

Don't know how easy it will be to catch up with all your stories so if I ask you anything you've already answered I apologise in advance  

Gigglygirl - I've worked out where you're at and I'm sending you all the positive vibes I can        (and more...)

Ali x


----------



## three_stars

Giggly-  Welcome home.  Your mom sounds lovely.  Dr A told me ET plus 12 days but mine were 3 day embryos.  As yours are 4 and 5 I think you could test ET + day 11 and have a correct result.  Of course holding out the extra days to day 12 -14 after ET will give you a more certain result.  I usually have done HPT ET + 10 and then test day 11 or 12 with blood test. 

Welcome to new ladies.  Sorry I do not know of anyone here going to do IVF in Sweden ( not much available donor eggs there for foreigners or probably would have gone myself!)  Maybe have a look on the expats thread as well?  

Hello to everyone else.  Ex DP is in town visiting his DD and I have been quite ill ( nauseous) lately so sorry not much of a long post.  

Love 
Bonnie


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone.
Am going to try to book a blood test for Weds as the Doc has suggested. She goes on hols on the Thurs and wants to know before she goes.  

Am trying to stay calm but popping in here every few hours, just like normal really! DH is doing the mowing, vacuuming etc and I've been a proper Mrs Beeton cooking up all our veggie patch produce that has gone nuts while I've been away. Anyone for a blueberry and white chocolate muffin? I didn't grow the white chocolate though...  

Bonnie- hope your nausea passes soon and you had a good holiday.  

Ali- welcome! Hope to chat to you lots more and that your stay is a short one before you get your bfp.     Thanks for the good wishes. 

Schmoo, Safarigirl, HEM, Radnorgirl and anyone else who's wished me luck- a big thanks!!!

Off to chill out and watch a film in bed. Whatever will I do once the laziness of the 2ww is over?

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Giggly - Welcome home hun. Great to hear you sounding so chilled. Thinking of you loads and wishing you a BFP. . Your mum sounds great and it sounds like she looked after you! Will be thinking of you all week and praying for you on Wednesday. Please god let this be the one,

Crusoe - Your Mail box is full hun. Thank you so much for your message. You are a special friend, your message was really appreciated. Thank you.

Love and hugs,
Bel.x


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

GG - Wednesday sounds a good day for your test - results should be accurate by then. I feel so nervous for you  - I'm sending huge amounts of positive vibes                                          
and some baby dust too            

Bel - hope you had a lovely birthday. Sorry about my inbox, I have deleted off some messages but it is so hard to get rid of any these days, they are all so supportive and helpful!!

RSMum - thanks so much for your reply to my PM. You told me just what I wanted to hear! I promise to reply soon.

Love and luck to everyone and welcome to the newbies, may your stay be short but sweet.

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Gigglygirl,

All the best with your 2ww & massive sticky vies for your precious cargo.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Giggly, 

So glad to hear that everything went to plan in Greece. Here's some fairy dust to sprinkle over your tum. 

  

Your DH sounds like he is looking after you well.   Thinking of you loads.

Izzy xxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Giggles (and everyone else of course!) just popping by to say am thinking of you and hoping all is well. Glad to hear you are back safe and sound and hoping that your little ones are snuggling in nicely.

Here's hoping for a quick end and superb result and the end of your wait.

Stay away from the pee-sticks    They both break hearts and raise hopes without being 100% accurate we have all seen it so if you can muster the strength and patience try to wait for your blood test or at least long enough to be sure of the result.

Wishing, praying and thinking of you

Love and hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Giggly, so glad everything went well for you in Greece and that you are sounding so relaxed and positive   !
Been thinking about you a lot and am also hoping and praying that this is your time. Sending you lots of      and 
  

Glad you've got a plan for Wednesday, it will help you to stay away from the dreaded pee sticks so you can get the best, most accurate result there can be.
Take it easy!

Midnight Blue, welcome, I don't know anything about stimming abroad but wishing you lots of luck for your forthcoming tx (I know it will be difficult not to sunbathe in Turkey!).

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,
Thanks so much for all the good wishes, you lot are truly fab .   And also for the bubbles which I notice have grown all on their own and always seem to end in a 7! It really helps to know you're thinking of me. 

Midnight Blue- i don't know about stimming and sunbathing but I was old to stay away from the sun on 2ww last week in Greece, which was just as well since we had a heatwave. My doc said I could dip in the sea (but not swim as such) after 3 days as I had blast transfer and it was so hot but to take it very easy. Maybe someone on the Turkey board can help you? Best of luck.      

Well, have stayed away from the pee sticks  , mostly because I can fool myself that it may have worked between now and Weds and I've been so chilled out this cycle I'm not quite ready for the emotional backlash of a bfn. We'll have a holiday in 3-4 weeks anyway no matter what so I'll have that to plan for but would rather be in my PUPO bubble for a bit longer. 

Got to go to the GP today to see the nurse, as I'm on the high dose steroids they need to keep my blood pressure and blood sugar monitored and I wasn't here last week to do it so ought to check in today. Have been piddling all the time since Thurs and my belly feels enormous and bloated but it can't be down to water retention- there's no water being retained right now, let me tell you! (More likely yesterday's muffins ) It could well be the steroids or progesterone, but that doesn't stop me sitting online and researching piddling on Google... So far I've diagnosed myself with osteoporosis, diabetes and SBS (Slack Bladder Syndrome- made it up, don't bother researching it) .  

So, symptoms of this 2ww- 
1) Withdrawal from FF (first week only.)
2) Calm chilled out attitude (how?! ) No tiredness like the other 3 times.
3) Piddling constantly since 5dp4/5dt.
4) Soggy pants all the time (sorry, TMI) , must be the prog. Dog sniffing my nethers whenever she comes near! Good job we're not out in public much at the moment.
5) Mega sore boobs, but I always get those on the drugs.
6) Lower abdo pains around pubic area in the middle but has disappeared a bit today.
7) Complete inability to concentrate on anything, haven't even concentrated enough to read my trash mags and they're not exactly challenging. DH keeps telling me I'm spacey. Nothing new there then!

OK, enough obsessing. If any of you can let me know if you think I'm pregnant that'd be very nice.  Would save me going for a beta and I can stay in my bubble a bit longer.  

Lots of hugs (and sorry to bang on so long!)
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello, prize [email protected]~t here.

Just twisted my ankle badly in the kitchen, all I did was walk and I didn't even trip over anything but it's an old injury and I was in excruciating pain. It started swelling up immediately and I did what I always do without thinking and took 2 ibruprofen to reduce the swelling. Now I've remembered I'm not allowed it on the 2ww and am really fed up with myself. It not only hurts like hell and I can't walk but I've taken the wrong drugs and have to make it round to the GP for 11.20am for the nurse's appt.  

Sorry to whinge, I was really looking forward to a walk in the forest with the dog and last time I was laid up with this for 2 weeks.

Hugs
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

Giggly - just want to say I have a good feeling about you hun!!!


----------



## safarigirl

giggly sorry about twisting your ankle - and also you wont be the first person to mess up with drugs!  I coudnt remember whether i had taken mine or not and got myself in a right tizz!  Right now your little embies are in their own world and not much will affect them.
your symtoms sound very positive and your dog seems to agree!  Stay positive and keep laughing (I watched just about every frasier re-run to keep myself chuckling)

welcome midngiht blue - not sure about rules for sunbathing - i think you are not supposed to get too hot... but i'm not very clear on this ....

big hello to everyone else


----------



## A-D

GG...just wanted to say I think you're pg..at least that's what i put your twisted ankle down to...my sister used to call it PJB (pregnancy jelly brain!) - really hoping you are anyway...at least now you have absolutely no reason not to put your feet up!
                   
ali x


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

just wanted to drop in and say hi to all and thinking of you xxxx

Giggly all the luck in the world sweets...hope your ankel gets better soon,  

Hi to Bel..big hugs to you too xxx

LOve L xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya,
Blood sugar and blood pressure all fine, nurse said I could have had ibuprofen ordinarily and not know I was pg at this stage so since I can't do anything about it now not to let it worry me. Got to be off my feet for 2 weeks, they talked about an x-ray but under the circumstances they thought it best not to and it looks like a sprain anyway again.           

Jamina- bless you for saying that, although I'm a very clumsy person anyway and dh thinks I'm borderline dyspraxic. For example, yesterday evening I exited the bathroom, bashed into the door frame, hit the door, knocked the light switch into the door then the window, sat down in bed and DH said "Hello, Bull." (China shop...) I then reached up to pretend to slap him and split his drink all over him, hitting him in the teeth in the process! Luckily he's used to needing a crash helmet living with me. Full body armour, more like.   Si, I'm not sure it's a pg thing but if it is, heaven help the rest of the south of England!

Safarigirl- just writing that has made me giggle, I like the idea of laughing to cheer myself up. Haven't got any Frasier to watch but will endeavour to find something to make me laugh. I've had good symptoms every 2ww so not even thinking about it this time, just want to know NOW! That's not too much to ask, is it?  

Better go, you lot must be fed up of the Giggly dramas!
Here's to no new exciting instalments...
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

God I am SUCH an idiot! I didn't press the "enable "thingy to notify me and thought you lot were a bit quiet!   

Giggly - I think your symptoms sound GOOD! But I'm very sorry about your ankle - but the muffins sound delicious - can you post me some?!  Funny I've been thinking about you loads and for some reason thought you had absolutely yonks before you test! Just want to send you all the luck in the world hun - you soo deserve this!

Crusoe - did you say you'd emptied your in box? I wrote you another one as I was worried about my too honest ramblings..  ..but it said you were full up!

How's everyone else doing? I've been having a nice few weeks weeks, DD is off school so I'm on a mission to get her into fitness and walking..it's going quite well BUT we always end up at a cafe where she has chips and beans and we BOTH have an ice cream..so much for the pre-tx diet! I just HAVE to share this with you - hope you understand - as we were getting into the car to come home tonight, exhausted, sun-kissed (ha! ) and covered in sand from the beach, she decided to casually drop into the conversation that she " doesn't want babies cos you have to have injections and then get your tummy cut open!". So I started to try to explain ( she knows ALL about IVF etc. but hasn't really "twigged " how conception happens naturally!  )..anyway, she then starts going on about having tubes cut etc.. can you imagine? ( she's 6! ) Turns out when my mum was babysitting she left her watching the documentary about my friend Caron who went to SA for DE! I had to laugh, I thought what a million miles away this was from the nice little " birds and bees " talk other people might be having right now! And I'm sure most people don't have to have it crouched in the back of a sand-filled hot car whilst desperate for a cup of tea!

Funny start to what is supposed to be my last tx..started the estrogen etc. today ( Day one but no sign of AF! ) ..REALLY REALLY scared this time...might start on the funny videos now - can't do any harm can it?

Giggly - I REALLY hope you can get some pain relief and don't go too nuts with that damn ankle of yours...hang in there hun!

Take care, all of you..

Love and luck,

D X


----------



## A-D

RSMUM - Wow...what a journey you've been on and having to explain to your DD must be so hard! And how cute does she sound!? Bless. 

The one thing I think about most is how a young child deals with being born from ED. Self-help books here I come  

Thanks everyone for welcoming me...I'll get to know you all eventually!

ali xxx


----------



## EmD78

Hi Jamina,

I am new to this site and going to Spain in October (Ceram). Where are you going for treatment? 

Em x


----------



## A-D

Em, I'm going to ceram end of september! Are you using DE?
ali x


----------



## EmD78

Hi,

I think I have messaged you as well as this reply. Let me know if I am doing things wrong, havent worked this messaging/posting malarky out yet!!
Yes, I'm going for an initial appointment on Oct 2nd, although I have been told that they may have a donor matched for me by then, fingers crossed!
Have you been there yet?
Em x


----------



## A-D

No..this is our first donor cycle...dead excited about it...little nervous too...
There is a ceram thread too if you want to join that...loads of lovely ladies who have been!
ali x


----------



## EmD78

Thanks Ali,

just been on the Ceram thread, am finding my way around slowly!! I am very excited too. Have you been matched to a donor? When did you initially go on the waiting list? Or is September an initial appointment for you? Really looking forward to keeping up to date with your news 

Em x


----------



## A-D

Em,
We are working with Ceram through Wessex fertility in Southampton, so all our initial appointments were here in the UK. We went on the list around christmas and they just got a donor for us in on july 15th, so it took us about six/seven months...they predicted six - nine months for us, as I'm CMV negative and have green eyes (apparently that makes a difference). Anyway, Ruth has given us our treatment plan and the egg collection is scheduled for 26th September (or thereabouts) - we just have to cross our fingers that her stimms go according to plan etc etc...everytime we have dinner we toast our donor...what a wonderful person she is! (just hope she's looking after herself...not drinking/smoking etc etc!) - so it's an eight week countdown for us now...does anyone know if we can do a ticker for that? How would I go about doing it?

Hugs to all
ali x


----------



## mini-me

Giggles,

Loads of luck for tomorrow sweetie - you really deserve this.         

Will be thinking of you.
Love mini-me xxx


----------



## crusoe

I'm just checking in to wish GG all the best for tomorow too. I'll be thinking of you GG and willing a BFP for you.                                                                                                                                         

Much love
Crusoe
xx


----------



## A-D

Wow Crusoe - what a beautiful post! 

GG - I too wish you all the best for tmw...             
Everything is crossed!
ali xx


----------



## schmoo73

Giggly - wishing you tons of luck for tomorrow but I have a feeling you will not need it  

Thinking of you sweetheart!

Schmoo x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - good to have a natter with you in chat last night, wishing you all the very best for your beta tomorrow hun, I have everything crossed for you!!

            



Jules
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

[fly]     Gigglygirl for testing    [/fly]


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks for all the good luck and very colourful smilies, babydust and hugs- I need them as tonight I'm bricking it! You lot are truly lovely, it really has helped to have all your support.   

Just watching BB and decided at least if I get a BFN at least I'm not having a hysterical screaming match on national tv! What a pair...

DH has just eaten almost a whole pack of brazil nuts, reckon his uterus is nice and plump right now.   Doggo has also snaffled a few but she's had the chop.   Not that DH really has a uterus, if he did maybe he could do the pg bit.  

Trying to be philosophical about tomorrow's result, we'll go again in the autumn if it's a bfn and will no doubt be totally gutted but we've had worse. That's tonight's brave words anyway. 

Enough drivel, will let you know when I know tomorrow.
Loads of hugs and thanks for the support and lovely emails, IMs and posts you've all sent.
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Giggly, I really hope your dream comes true tomorrow. I know each and every girl on here deserves a BFP but with all that you have gone through, I am so hoping this is your very last cycle and that your little ones have well & truly snuggled in.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Giggly - thinking of you and crossing everything I've got for you tomorrow                                                                           
D X


----------



## Tea63

Hi Giggly

Stupid me - it is wednesday morning here and logged on to see how you are going - forgot the time difference 
Been thinking about you from over here 
Big hugs from Tea


----------



## Misty C

Giggly, I'm tooooooo excited to sleep.  Thinking of you this morning.
                 
Love 
Misty C
xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crikey,woke up at 5.30am! Today is going to be LONG....


Going for test at 9.50am then cuppa with a friend in town, then the waiting begins. Thinking I should have done a pee stick now but haven't got any in and what's the point in spending the money now?

Thanks for all the good wishes, 
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh God giggles - my heart nearly stopped when I saw you'd posted! When will you get the results?How many days post ET are you?I've been there soo many times hun - know that feeling soo well, wishing I'd've done a pee test but then glad that I haven't a I don't have that agonising wait staring at the thing!Spend the money on a treat for yourself while you are out...

thinking of you and willing those embies on.....    

DX


----------



## brownowl23

Good l;uck Giggles hope this is the one for you hun

Chris


----------



## HEM

Good Luck Gigglygirl - Thinking of you and hoping for a positive result!!!!!!!!!!

Helen xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Giggles

We are all willing this to be a BFP !!!!

     

Wishing you all the luck in the world - you so desrve this

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Like Deb I nearly had a heart attack when I saw that you had posted, i am thinking of you hun,  as Helen says we are all willing that this is a BFP!

Lots of love

Schmoo x


----------



## bluebell

Just checked in to FF from my holiday and can't believe it is today that Giggles tests !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All the best ever luck in the world for testing.  I can hardly bear to look.

Lots and lots and even more lots of love and hugs from Bluebell xxx


----------



## longbaygirl

All the best Giggles.

Wish the Govt would just keep their nose out - must be a mate of Oliva's suggesting this

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6924615.stm

/links


----------



## safarigirl

giggly thinking of you thinking of you thinking of you
lots of love


----------



## Bel

Giggly,

Wishing you a BFP....you would've had the blood test by now....fingers crossed...in fact EVERYTHING crossed for you today!!

Lots of love,
Bel,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good luck Giggly!

I'm working today, but will just have to pop by for a sly little peak.....from time to time. 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,

Sorry to report a resounding   for me.   A beta of 0.5 again.   The most relaxed and chilled out 2ww made no darn difference! Apart from having a nice holiday with my lovely Mum. I need to call my Doc but want to be able to talk to her without crying so need to leave it a little while. The drugs gave me lots of symptoms this time so I was hopeful. Oh well, down but not out.

My doggie has given me lovely cuddles just now on the bed and has been licking my face of tears. Got to love the furry friends.  

Just wish I could call my DH and give him good news for once. 

Thanks for all your support, you're all so lovely .
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

giggly i am so very very sorry - you know how much we all love you and wanted this for you.  from the bottom of my heart i am so ver ysorry - you are right down but not out.  here for you. sending you big hugs and dog like licks


----------



## crusoe

GG - I am so sorry. PM coming your way very shortly.
Good to hear you are down but definately not out.

Huge hugs GG

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

just poppin in with a quick message for GG

Sweetheart i am so utterly gutted for you i cant imagine how you are feeling

I so wanted this to work for you 

You so deserved this to be such a different result

thinking of you and dh

Love as always 
Em and    from willowxxx


----------



## Misty C

Giggly and DH

So sorry.  Sending you both a massive , look after each other. 
Love
Misty C
xxxxx


----------



## A-D

GG honey - I'm so sorry...what more can I say...sending you big hugs and kisses     
take care 
xx ali xx


----------



## RSMUM

Been thinking of you all day Giggly - so sad for you - it's just so heartbreaking after all you've gone though..and as you say, a relaxed time, symptoms..it's all so cruel...so glad your lovely doggie is there to lick away your tears ( Clive ( our Alsation ) did that for me a few times but the breath of the Scabster was like swamp vapour! )..thinking of you hun and sending you HUGE cyber hugs - just wish I could be there to give you a real one...     

XX


----------



## bottleofwater

sorry to hear giggly, and big hug and an even bigger kiss and look after yourself hun.


----------



## Bel

Giggly,

I am gutted for you. I have been thinking about you all day and was so hoping to see good news for you. This fertility thing is so hard at times. I know there aren't any words I can say to help you, but just wanted you to know that you are in my thoughts. 

Take time out hun...your day will come,

Lots of love,
Bel,xxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Lisa (GG)

I am so very sorry I really am I had hoped it would be so different this time

Speak soon
Dawn


----------



## schmoo73

Giggly - I am so sorry hun  

Lots of love

Schmoo x


----------



## mini-me

Giggly,

So very sorry, words fail me.  
Take care,
mini-me xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Giggly
So very very sorry to hear your news   
It must be so devastating for you after your lovely holiday and 'good' 2ww.

Sending you   
Still thinking of you lots. Take good care of yourselves.

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh No! 

So saddened to read your news  

Giggly, I was so hoping that you would get the news that you so deserve today, it is just so [email protected] unfair!

Gutted for you, really I am.  

Sending you love and the very biggest of cyber hugs  

Jules
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Giggly,

So sorry hun    . So glad you had your furry friend with you for comfort. You & Dh take very good care of each other.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Tea63

Oh Giggly - so sorry  
Been there myself to many times, and glad you are saying down but not out, think it is important to know  that life do go on and have a back-up plan.
On the upside you can eat a lot of chocolate and drink a lot of red wine again - seems like that is what I do on the night of a bfn  
Take care
Tea


----------



## hola69

Giggly sweetheart, am so sorry you didnt get the BFP you so deserve, you are a ray of sunshine on these baords and we all love you and your happy posts..sending you such big big hugs and special thoughts..so glad you will try again as it WILL be your turn soon..L xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

To sweet, sweet Giggles, I am so, so sorry.
Like all the others I was thinking of you all day.  We had a picnic yesterday and I lay in the sun thinking of how lovely a BFP would be for you, and what a wonderful mummy you will make.
Big licks from me too, and not swamp vapour ones .. I have just cleaned my teeth, honest !
Love to you and your lovely DH too.  I am so sad for you.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there everyone,
Thanks again for all you support, it really has meant so much to me to know you're all here. Yesterday when I was in on my own and got the bfn call I felt incredibly sad and lonely just cos everyone was at work and I'm on school hols and it was bad news. But so many of you offered support and hugs in one way or another it really helped me as I know you all truly do understand how it feels. I wish you didn't but you do and I'm grateful for this site daily.   

Well, DH and I did the cuddle and talk about it thing and since this is my first cycle with my new thyroid meds he's of the  feeling that the 1st 3 bfn cycles didn't count since they would never have worked on that dose anyway. So now we've done 1 of the 3 donor cycles it ought to take to work and then we review it. Today I don't feel like I have the strength for more than one other cycle but I am hormonal and still raw. 

My lovely Doc Penny has just emailed to say she has buttered up one of her good proven donors who is prepared to donate starting the end Aug as soon as Penny is back off holiday. Honestly, the woman is a gem. So that would be mid-September for transfer and I'd need some time off work during the start of the school year which isn't ideal. Nice to have the option though when all around there are waiting lists galore for donors and this lovely lady seems to have taken our case so personally and wants to help so much she spends the last few hours before she goes on hols pestering potential donors. 

The other thing I've thought about is surrogacy. I posted on the surrogacy board for some info but after meeting the lovely Jennifer and seeing that her motives are so selfless and genuine I feel more open-minded about it and will find out some more. I am starting to wonder if the DEIVF isn't going to work for us.

So, we have some options but today I am a slob in my PJs with unwashed hair and a massive pile of holiday laundry to tackle! Can't even summon up the strength to call my BF who is I'm sure worried about me but I'm just not in the mood to go into it all, bless her. 

Thanks for all the hugs, you're all lovely.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## A-D

GG - holiday washing can wait honey...you look after yourself! i know what you mean about talking to others...there's no way others can support the way that FF can! It's great news that you can cycle again so soon...so down but not out...it gives you something positive to focus on to help heave yourself out of the massive down that always follows a BFN!
Thinking of you loads 
xx ali xx


----------



## mini-me

Giggly,

You slob as much as you want, as Ali said, the washing can wait!  What a lovely doctor you have and so good you have options.  Try not to worry about taking time off (easier said than done) - I took 2 long spells off 2 years ago and I'm sure everyone's forgotten about it now and the kids came to no harm.  Actually they appreciated me more as they hated their cover teacher!   
I know I haven't posted much recently (trying not to think of fertility issues), but success stories on these boards such as Bonnie and AJ give me much hope that it doesn't happen first time. 
Your DH sounds like a gem.  Take care of yourself. xxx

Warning - bit of a me post now.  I know I don't post much, but I couldn't keep this to myself.  I've been hoping to change clinics to Isida, Ukraine and went to my GP (not my actual doctor) for a letter to confirm I was capable of carrying a pregnancy.  Well the doctor was really rude and not at all understanding at all.  She asked what the Ukraine had that the UK didn't and before I could finish what I was going to say, she said "Oh, you're going to steal someone's eggs"!!!  Well my jaw hit the floor and I put her right.  She eventually agreed to write a letter for me, but she was so condescending.  DH is furious and once we get the letter is going to complain to the principal doctor.  Obviously she didn't pay attention to bedside manner in med school!  At least the other doctors I've seen in the practice has been very understanding.

To top it off I was supposed to be going to Isida for an initial consultation and tests on the 6th, but my period is very late so I have to postpone that as I need to go between days 6 - 11 of my cycle.  No, I'm not pregnant, I ovulated 10 days late - a sign my system is beginning to falter!  

Best wishes to all,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## A-D

Mini-me
That's outrageous! You get a letter of complaint out as soon as you can...doctors like that should be struck off. I remember going to my GP years ago for the morning after pill and being told that I'd have to get a nice young female doctor to be sympathetic and give one to me!?! The irony! I clearly needn't have bothered as I'd never have got pregnant!  
Silly b**g***s!
x ali x


----------



## crusoe

Mini-me - this is just dreadful treatment and I would DEFINATELY complain. This is why I choose to have as little as possible to do with the NHS as I can - I am sick to the back teeth of Doctors like this who think they are some kind of God and that UK healthcare can't be bettered. As for actually using the phrase "stealing someone's eggs" that beggers belief - I think I would have thumped her!!!
If I were you in the letter I would point out that you have been driven abroad not only by the donor shortage in the UK but by insensitive and unhelpful "professionals" in the UK.
Sorry - rant over.... but honestly no wonder you needed to share that with your FF buddies ...
I wish you well with your new clinic - bring on that BFP

Much love
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Mini-Me, 
That has to be one of the worst things I have heard from a medical professional. I agree that you should write a snotty letter, but also I'd be tempted to ask for a proper apology. That may well be her own personal (IMO narrow minded) opinion but how exactly would you steal someone's eggs that didn't want to donate them?! It does after all require surgery to retrieve eggs and as a Doctor she ought to know you can't really do that without someone's permission.   Does she think you haven't considered every angle before deciding to go down this route? I'd give her a very wide berth but make a big fuss first. Ooh, I could shout at her for you! 

I hope things go brilliantly for you now that you've made the move to a new clinic and your bfp is just round the corner.

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Izzy x

Hey Giggly, 
so sorry that this cycle didn't work out for you. I was thinking about you yesterday and know that i would have come to exactly the same conclusion about further treatment (the first 3 didn't count because of your thyroid). So glad to see that you have a donor already and you can get on with your treatment. Try not to worry too much about the time off work (easier said than done i know). You are the priority.

Mini-me, i am completely disgusted with your experience. You sound like you can almost not believe it yourself. Good idea to write a good letter (after yours has arrived!). I guess that its the luck of the draw with Dr support. Mine have been good so far. 

Take care everyone.
Izzy x


----------



## safarigirl

minime thats terrible - i would definately write a letter - her choice of words was deplorable and as a doctor should keep her opionions to herself ... i am furious for you.

giggly as always you are a real star (and your dh) - i agree with him on the cycles and you should see it as a "first" ... as you know many of us have tried multiple times, with success coming to some only after many ... i am glad you have such a great doctor and if she believes in you and the treatment that should keep you optimistic ...


----------



## three_stars

Dear Giggly,

I actually have been avoiding FF .... I was too afraid to see your results.   

I am so very devastated for you Lisa.    I know you had a nice holiday with mum and all but it still is so very hard to not have it work.  You are very courageous and have an seemingly unbreakable spirit to be able to already look ahead to next treatment.  

I am sending you a thousand hugs ( 1000 x  )

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## bottleofwater

i just wanted to add giggly, that it is fantastic that you may be able to go ahead in September, I think you have the best spirit for this.  And it is great your con's have asked a proven donor to help out, it makes a huge difference, as proven egg donor is different to proven fertility as some people don't do well on stimms but naturally can produce children without them.


----------



## safarigirl

giggly just to add i agree with the proven donor when one has tried unsuccesfully - i asked for a proven donor on my second attempt as wanted that variable (of their fertility) taken out of the equation
sending you big hugs today .... hope you are okay, its so hard this ff road ....


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks everyone,
Yes, I feel a bit more sane today thanks. Been on ******** uploading some photos- if anyone wants to join you can have a nose. Looking through my photos I know we have a lot to be thankful for, especially when I see myself in a dodgy wig and 3 stone overweight from steroids!

DH and I had a good chat last night, he's so lovely.   We will go again in Sept/Oct and take things from there. Another holiday, methinks, most likely with DH this time.

Love to you all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Bel

Giggly,

You are a star. So sorry about your bfn, but with your spirit and determination I know you willget there in the end. Your a special one hun that's for sure!

Mini me - OMG...I'm horrified at your Dr. I have written 2 strong letters so far to the NHS. The first was when a Dr told me 8 years ago (when we first went to a specialist about our infertiltiy problem), that I should be grateful I have a chance of getting pregnant!! The next my DH wrote and that was when I lost my right ovary,tube and appendix (and almost my life)after 2 mis-diagnoses from 2 seperate dr's after IVF!! The NHS in my experience needs some extra training in bedside manner (or even understanding!). I'm furious for you I really am! Good luck,xx

Bluebelle - So sorry I couldn't meet up with you hun, I'm fed up about it, but I'm still run down with this shingles and am not great company at the moment. Hope you had a good time in Brum and treated yourself loads. MUST try again to meet up soon,xxx

Hi to all you lovely girls...you know we will all get there in the end...that's my promise to you all.

Bel,xx


----------



## safarigirl

good for you giggly .... roll on september ... for whatever it might mean to you, you remain in my eyes a brave positive soul absolutely worthy of a child - i only hope that very soon a little baby gets you as their wonderful mother


----------



## three_stars

longbaygirl said:


> Wish the Govt would just keep their nose out - must be a mate of Oliva's suggesting this
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6924615.stm
> 
> [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


Sorry ladies but I just have to have a rant about this. I have been angry about it since I read it. In complete disbelief that individuals that seem to be in positions of making some legal decisions that affect the population could even conceive such a ridiculous idea that could end up as a law!

I mean, besides the pure obvious stupidity and "big Brother" syndrome of thinking this is a good way to force ( they use the word "incentive"- Ha! my axx!) parents to do much as a certain Madame "O" would have us believe is right for everyone, it is a complete and utter infringement on the privacy of individuals. Although there should be no stigmas attached to being born with a little help from donors, we well know that some people have strong opinions against this.
To date I have been required to give a copy of my 4 year olds birth certificate many times and I am sure there will be more occasions in her lifetime.... to the nursery, the school, the school insurance, for visa and so forth. Think of how many times in your life you need to give copies of birth certificates to various people. People that have no bloody business knowing this about the child/adult any more then they should know whatever else is personal; IQ, religion, birth marks.

This sort of thing juist makes me livid... Oh to have the names of these people and go shake them but good!

bonnie


----------



## three_stars

Dear mini-me
Hi!  Nice to hear from you.  I wanted to also vent my anger about your treatment from this doctor.  Since starting IVF 9 years ago I have come across a few shocks myself. 
Years ago we needed a sperm sample in London.  When we had gone for these in Paris I had always accompanied my DP so did the same in London.  His GP was so incredibly rude to me.  He refused to look or speak to me, even when I spoke and would then reply only to DP.  It was so strange and rude.  In the end he refused us the sperm sample as we were doing treatment abroad.  I can remember being absolutely furious and forced DP to change GP.  Later I ended up with a GP there that was very kind and tried to help when he could and even asked me for information for other patients looking to go abroad.

I think you MUST complain about this horrible person.  IMO Drs should not be allowed to indulge in their personal opinions and  allow it to dictate who is given treatment.  This is no better then giving a misdiagnoses.
Go get em tiger!!!!!!


----------



## RSMUM

Mini-Me! Just wanted to echo what everyone else has said - how outragous! How DARE they say things like that! And you can't get more unprofessional can you??!!!   

Also a quick hello to everyone else - hope you're all having a good weekend. Mine got off to a bumpy start when i realised wiht shock this morning that I've been merrily taking too little Estrogen! Can't belive it - I should know better, the number of times I've done this!   That horrid sinking, sick feeling of knowing you've messed up the meds is just awful..just hope my poor lining can recover - it doesn't have long - ah well..just thinking I might increase the pineapple juice, brazil nuts and red wine too - hehe!

quite worrying though...

sigh! 

X


----------



## mini-me

Thanks for the support guys.    (Sorry I haven't posted sooner as we had some friends staying.)  Have got my letter, so we're going to deal with it now.  We've since found out the actual doctor I saw is a locum, but hopefully the practice will deal with her!!

Giggly- Hope u find a lovely relaxing holiday for you both. xxx

Bel - sorry to hear you're still poorly.  Hope you feel better soon. xxx 

RSMUM - red wine etc plan to thicken lining sounds like a good idea!!    Hope u get a good lining at your next scan. xxx

Best wishes to all,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi everyone.  Sorry I haven't been around, but life has changed so much recently and I haven't had the time or energy to do much at all.  You've been in my thoughts though....

Crusoe - especially you my old matey Crusoe and our friend Giggles.  Delighted to see you're having tx soon Crusoe.  I wish you all the luck in the world hun.  Love to you and your DH, and your future bump! xxx

Giggles......I am so upset to read your disappointing news.  You've been so brave and so jolly for all of us and it just isn't fair.  It's heartbreaking for you two.  I really don't know what to say.  It should happen.  I am reading through the posts, hoping and praying to get to yours with good news and my heart is now so heavy for you.  Dumbstruck.  I am sure people are tired of me banging on about "not giving up", "it will happen, it's a numbers game" and "look at me, if I can do it, so can you..."....but I still believe that.  Hang in there....good to see your spirit is up again and you're off for a cycle soon.   I too asked for a proven donor and would highly recommend you do.   With all my love....xxxx

Bel - so sorry to hear of your last cycle not being the one for you.  Good to see your determination darling.  xxxx

Mrs Bunny.....you too.  So sorry to hear of your last cycle.  Good luck with your snowbabes. xxxx

RS Mum.....hope you are well babes.  Been thinking of you and hoping all goes well for tx.   I am sure the meds can be amended......I was taking too much at one point and nearly had a fit.   Hope all is well when you check with the clinic tomorrow.  Good luck with the fitness regime.  Love to you all xxxx

Jules (Ms Minerva) .......how are you darling?  Hope the chooks are good.  One of mine has been at death's door twice in last few weeks.  Been drained emotionally as I can't bear the thought of losing her or her suffering and, of course, drained financially, but that's ok.  Had made the decision to put her out of her misery this week but just one hour before she perked up and started eating again.....now making a good recovery.  My family have been so worried about all the upset and affecting my baby.  I have been trying not to worry or cry but I can't help it.  It's silly - they've become my babies.  Lots of love xxxx

Misty ......hope all is going well my lovely.  Thank you so much for your lovely IM.  Thinking of you....xxxx

Safarigirl......been thinking lots about you and your little one.  Hope all is going well.  Must catch up soon.  xxxx

EartheKit.....you still under a pile of dirty nappies and mountains of feeds?!!!     Hello to you all. xxxx

Mini-me......my jaw is also on the floor having read your doctor's bedside manner.  How dare they!  I too would complain, although don't let it detract from your energy towards getting pregnant.  Being a doctor, to my mind, means one mustn't bring in their own personal opinions and prejuidices - a bit like a therapist or counsellor mustn't.  I hope AF is with you soon and your trip proves very fruitful!!!  xxxx

Bonny.....just read your news and so happy for you!!!!  Hooray!!  Hope all goes well for you.  xxxx

As for the proposal to include any donor information on a baby's birth certificate........don't dare tell me this organisation is trying to "protect the child's"......what about the child's right to anonymity and safety should the world and its mother find out?  What about the right to the child's privacy?  Anyone can request a copy of someone's birth certificate.....how secure will that make a child feel?  As Bonny says, how many times does one have to provide a copy of our child's birth certificate for purposes such as school, exams, etc?  What right does anyone other than the three people concerned....the child, the parents.....have the right to know such intimate details?  If the govt. are going to enforce such a rule, for goodness sake, let's not have any old Tom, Dick or Harry privvy to that info!  Protect the child!  We, personally, have already decided our child will know her origins.........I don't need some nosey do-gooder telling me EVERYONE can access that information.  I want to protect my daughter from prejudice, snipes, unconscious bias, stigma, as Bonny says.  Most people don't have the emotional intelligence to deal with this kind of personal information about someone else, nor do they have the knowledge or understanding of the situation.  People, in general, can be so cruel.  Protect our children from these people, please. 

Love to Bluebell, Hem, Nikki, Radnorgirl, Roze, Dawn, Heffalump, Schmoo, Izzy, Hola69. Tea, Becca, AlmaMay, Dianne, Badger, PinkPaula, Casey and all those I've not mentioned.  I've only read back through the last week's postings so if I've missed someone's news, please forgive me.

Me?  The pregnancy sickness is still with me, but did subside for nearly 2 weeks.  Am taking it as easy as possible as I'm finding it hard work trying to juggle a house that's being demolished by the builders, decision making on what goes where, my two jobs, pets, and just feeling generally exhausted.  Friends have been neglected as have family, but it's all in a good cause.  I often think of my journey and FF and how you all supported me.  I also often marvel at the fact that I was so certain I would be the only remaining FF on here......so, I say once again, believe and it will happen and hang in there because if I can do it at my grand old age, so can you.  If I won the Lottery, the very first thing I would do is to make sure you guys had enough money for as many cycles as it takes in order for you all to become mummies.  

Love to you all.......and as I always say and always deliver.....I will be back!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi and happy Sunday to you all,
Just stopping in to let you all know that thanks to FF we won £51 at the pub quiz tonight!

The question that was the one by which we led by 1 point was "What illness is known as variocelle?" and I remembered Bonnie using that word to describe chicken pox the other week as it was a French word. YAY! Thanks Bonnie! I knew there was a reason I came on here, it's a veritable mine of useless trivia!

AJ- LOVELY to see you posting and to hear that you're doing well, if busy and still nauseous. And a little girl as well, you lucky thing. You will be a lovely Mummy, give your bump a little rub from me.  

Right, off to bed.
Night night lovelies!  
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

What a lovely, sweet message Giggles...funny I thought " variocelle " was an infection men get in their " bits "  

"Nos da" as they say here in Wales..

D X


----------



## Grumpygirl

RSMum, 
Hope your lining is plumping up as we speak, I was willing it to as I drank my glass of white wine and thinking you should be on the red.   I'm sure you don't need as much as you think you do as far as the drugs go and it'll all be fine. Are you having a scan soon?

Varicella is the latin I think, Varicelle in French so I mis-spelt it earlier anyway! I thought your were right about the testicles so looked up gonads on the net (purely for FF research  ) and came up with Varicocele which you're right, is an abnormal enlargement of the veins in the scrotum! Bet that wouldn't come up in the pub quiz (ooer!). 

There's some bird on GMTV who is expecting baby number 5 aged 21 and is "just so fertile!" Grrrrrrrrrrr. If only!  

Right, am off to paint the fence.Oh, the excitement!
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

AJ - are you having a little girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How fabulous ... good to see you posting again, even my Dh asks after you (he likes your name as well giggly, but knowing what a flirt you are i'll have to keep you two away, i think he would love your sense of humour - i remember telling him about the time you painted the garage door red - haha he laughed a lot more than your dh did at that story!)

Glad to see we have lots of treatments coming up - looking forward to good news on this board

big hello to everyone, and hope you enjoyed the two day summer!


----------



## crusoe

Did I or did I not predict a boy for AJ? If you are having a little girl AJ my mis-prediction rate remains at 100%. You can always rely on Crusoe to be wrong!

Love to all
Crusoe
xx


----------



## A-D

Womb with a view: what a lovely story and I'm so pleased your treatments worked...a little girl...bless...good luck with the pg  

Gigglygirl: how you getting on? any news on when you're going back for round two?

RSMum: when are you due for EC? We're having treatment at Ceram and hoping that our donor will be ready at the end of september. Not had the prostrap injection yet - scheduled end of August...then I start the progynova (i think that's the right name) - this is our first DIVF...i presume the progynova is the oestrogen you're talking about...how does it make you feel? I reacted so badly when we did regular IVF...I'm hoping this won't be as bad. Is there anything you can do to help your womb lining when the time comes? I'm still having wine and stuff at the moment...is that a bad thing? Should I give up altogether or is it different this time as it's not my eggs involved? (I hope that doesn't sound too irresponsible, I Just got fed up of abstaining when it didn't seem to have any effect on the outcome!   )

Still getting to know you all and so glad to be part of this thread!
take care
xx jamina xx


----------



## safarigirl

CRUSOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You're brilliant!


----------



## three_stars

Giggly-  glad to know I am of least to some use to this group !!    

AJ-  Congratulations on the news you are having a girl.  I adore little girls and wondering what to do with the ton of pink things in storage if I have triple boys.       DD has made it very clear there must be girls but agreed to one boy if we must.   

Spent a depressing day at the maternity urgence today... simply to get some help with a few problems ( bladder retention that had had very severe last PG, nausea, insomnia)  Due to being holidays time I was put with an intern after about 2 hours wait and then spent hours with him going around and around.  I was getting pretty irritated at the intensity of questions he was asking about my situation in particular regarding IVF and donors which had nothing to do with the problem.  During this whole lengthy consultation that got me basically no where there was three deliveries and the mom and newborn was wheeled right past.  I could have reached out and caressed the little dolls but just gave a smile and thumbs up.  It was strange and made me wish I was already at that day which seems still far off at this moment.  There was later a woman having pretty bad contractions in the office we were both sharing.  She was being monitored by the other nurse who kept leaving her for lengths of time.  My intern seemed completely undisturbed by her pain but I was getting worried that she was going to deliver right next to me while he continued to try to get my whole lives medically history from me off the top of my head.  I wanted to get up and help the poor women.  He seemed intently concerned with filing out a dossier that looked to be about 20 pages long and I repeatedly told him I was to complete that at the consultation planned for Sept.  

AT the end of an entire day I do have an appt in 2 weeks time with a urologist in the same location... not that that helps my immediate problems but will just have to bear it and hope it does not get worse.  ANd some anti-vomiting medicine that is the same I used to give DD called Primperan ( ?).. if only I had thought about using that before.  Generic name Metoclopramide Sandoz 10 mg if anyone needs to know. 

Bedtime now.  Hello to all the lovely FF ladies.  I hope everyone is well.

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - sorry to hear of your experience at the hospital, hope that you get your problems properly dealt with soon. I think that Cesca had anti-vom/nausea medicine too, if I remember rightly.

How is DD's chickenpox? I have now found out that I have no immunity, I was vaccinated, but it didn't take so I need to repeat it again, 1 shot then 1 month apart for another shot then conflicting info whether 1 month or 3 before I can TTC....

I also have an attic full of baby stuff, though I did give some away last year, which felt strangely liberating, in an odd way.... 

*AJ*!!!!! - so good to hear from you, have been thinking of you tonnes, but thought that "no news was good news" to use a well worn cliche. A little girl, how wonderful! Sorry to hear about your poorly chook, I have one that keeps escaping at the moment, and I worry in case we have a visit from a daytime fox while I am at work.

Giggly - great to chat tonight, I do hope that you ankle gets better soon.

RSMUM - how are you doing?

Crusoe - or should I just call you mystic meg?  Wow, 100%!!

Jamina - hello to you! I was fine on the progynova, had lovely glowing skin from it too! Good luck to you! I don't think that the odd glass of red wine would hurt, but do whatever you feel comfortable with, as my clinic in the UK used to say to me "don't do anything that you may late look back on and regret" which I thought was very good advice.

Me? Feeling a little better, going to stop stuffing myself with junk food, as chocolates and crisps will NOT make me pregnant or bring my dear Dad back, but will make me fat and unhealthy! So I am not dieting but healthy eating, using Food Doctor cookbook and somethings are yummy....trying to psyche myself up to try again....guess I have run out of "bounce-abilty" this year...

Love and luck to all, big  to everyone that I haven't mentioned personally,

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

AJ - Fan-bloody-tastic to hear from you! SOO pleased everything is going ok - was soo worried!

Jamina - welcome - I am of the " a little of what you fancy does you good " school of thought.. I think it's better to be relaxed and happy cos you need all the strength you can to tackle all this infertility stuff! I had to laugh when, after going backwards and forwards many, many times over the wine thing and always feeling guilty about my lack of will-power, my latest doc informed me immediately after ET that he recommended I " go out now for a short gentle walk, find a nice cafe, have a lovely lunch and a glass of two of wine to relax" I nearly fell off the table! 

Ms. M- so sorry to hear about your chook - hope the fox stays away..I'm with you on the chocolate and crisps etc. The big downside to me going again so quickly after my MC is that I had about a month of really heavy snacking and wine-guzzling I think it's a natural reaction to all sorts of things..you sound like you are on the right track back to healthy eating though - thinking of you loads and I'm sure I owe you an IM...I gave away a load of baby stuff to my dear friend Caron - but of course, she's given them all back to me now her boy's almost one!It's nice but....I'm sure you know how I must be feeling..it was such a big thing to get rid of stuff and sooo nice to be able to pass it on to her after her struggle.. but.. 

Bonnie - what can I say? what a nightmare?!

Well, this was supposed to be a quick reply.. ....

I am manically trying to get stuff organised for my trip - DD and I go off to London on Thursday so I'll be off-line I think for ooh AGES - how will I cope?!!  Seriously!!! I'm SOOO pleased I am not moving to Hong Kong and so excited that I'll be meeting up with my DH on Saturday! DD is bursting - she can't wait! then he goes off to the Czech R for EC on Sunday - all being well we'll pass like ships in the night and I'll go for ET. Then we'll have a night or two together before he's off back to HK.sigh! At least life's not boring!

Oh and I have my scan booked for Wed so I'll see if my lining has managed to catch up..

Anyway, better go, my mum has expressly forbidden me to carry anything   so I'm packing as light as possible..hmm..NOT easy

Take care all of you, thinking of you all..

Better go...

Rsmum X


----------



## A-D

Hi all
Bonnie - what a horrendous experience at the hospital! Am I right that you're expecting triplets? Fantastic! At least you won't have to go through it again...or are you planning on having many many more?  
AJ - Fantastic news...so pleased for you!
RSMum - thanks for the reassuring advice about the old vino...i love it too much to give up completely, but I can cope with just the odd glass and not getting blotto! 
Giggly - how's the ankle? and how are you getting on with the process of grieving/moving forward? It's so tough isn't it, but you always manage to stay upbeat! What a star!  
Jules - thanks for the advice: Red wine sounds a perfect compromise! I too am trying to eat healthily, but I find it quite hard to fulfil the five-a-day every day...am I alone in this? I wish I could have hypnotherapy to convince me that fruit and veg were bad for you...then I'm sure that I would want more   
Crusoe - so...what am I going to have then? (if I'm successful   ) - what a bizarre power you have! Bizarre, yet extremely cool!  
Mini-me - any news on the doctor/complaint front? 

Doesn't time pass really slowly when you're waiting for someone else's period to come   I'm still taking the microgynon every day, but just can't wait for the prostrap and progynova!   I AM losing the plot...wishing for the 31st August and the weeks after that! Is that normal?

Love to everyone else
x Jamina x


----------



## three_stars

Jamina.
I too had my clinic dr in Greece take me to lunch and keep filling my glass just after ET!  As it is not your eggs you are ok to have some wine until the ET and it will also help with the lining but stick to one a day I would think max.  You are taking other meds so never too good to mix wine with drugs IMHO ( at least not IVF drugs       just kidding!)

Giggly- I nearly forgot about your ankle... HOpe it is healing up and you are well.

RSMUM-  you are off so soon.  I doubt in your busy schedule I will have any chance to meet up with you and now after they made me a medical appt for a urologist the 17th I can not stay in UK past 16th.  MAY have to take DD straight out to Cornwall and back to see her dad's family.  One of these days we have to meet.

Hola 69 and Becca - hope you two are hanging in there!

Well the anti vomiting meds I got gave me the added "benefit" of diarrhea ( sorry TMI!!) which may actually now help the bladder retention problem!   Not really resolving the nausea yet though!

I forgot to say that while at the children's hospital yesterday I did also finally manage to corner the Head of Pediatric Surgery.  I popped in unplanned to his secretary and I think she finally felt a bit sorry for me and got him to come out and speak with me instead of waiting utnil the 30th Sept for yet another consultation.  He made his apologies about not ever getting back to me before he was off on a boat for holidays in June... He  has now scheduled her Kidney and bladder surgery for Sept 19th.  I pushed him as I told him I am PG with 3 so the sooner we get through her operation the better.  She still needs one more x ray test.  They have to put something in her veins and trying to see for sure if she has a double kidney or not.  Well I am scared but relieved also as have been battling with the hospital since March about getting this scheduled and she has been taking antibiotics to prevent kidney infection since 4 years now. 
So we may not be doing IVF now but seem to have our life still revolving around medical appts.  What ever will we do with all our free time a year from now??       ( Praying of course that the babes are all perfectly healthy!!!!!)  
And, no Jamina, I do not think I will be going back for more after this!  I would love a house full but would need a hubby and a few nannies first!

Hello to everyone else.

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## safarigirl

RSMUM- so pleased you are off soon.  The last time i went to ceram, hubby couldnt fly back with me and also wouldnt let me carry anthing heavy - so i took a daypack so that the weight would be on my shoulders - basically took a change of clothing, and put all my shampoo etc in small little bottles (normally my shower bag weights a ton)  I took some second hand books; mags that i just left ....  so it is possible to travel light, luckily with the good weather you will just need a few summery clothes ...
thinking of you and hoping your scan reveals a wonderful lining.

bonnie glad to see you are getting yourself sorted - i really hope you can get your dd in earlier ... hope you start to feel better soon ...


----------



## Grumpygirl

RSMum- can't believe it's come round so soon, your next cycle. At least it seems so to me, probably doesn't to you. I think Safarigirl is right, I managed to travel with only the lightest of light day sacks last time (granted my Mum was with me to be my donkey) but I had to be considerate of what she could carry as well and even though I barely took anything with me I still didn't wear everything I took with me. You really don't need all that much when the weather's nice. I'm with Safarigirl on the largesse of my sponge bag though- my small rucksack was mostly full of drugs! At least they're light I suppose. All the best hun, I so hope you have a lovely time with DH and everything goes brilliantly for you in CZ.    

Bonnie- hope the morning sickness works itself out. I had Metaclopramide for chemo and it was useless so they gave me stronger stuff. I think it's pretty weak and not harmful to your babies at all - hope it helps.  At least you know you're definitely and strongly pg with all that puking .   Diarrohea too, lovely!   I love your choice of words sometimes, I can tell you've been speaking French for a long time. Makes me smile.   Hope DD's op goes well and she's not in too much pain.

Jamina- you sound like you're getting excited about your cycle, and yes i think it's quite normal to want to wish away the days in between. Just enjoy the vino for now, I would.   Thing is, I don't drink much anyway and have given it up through my last cycle and now I can have it again I don't want it! I had a glass or 2 at the weekend just to be sociable but there's wine in the fridge to be used up and I don't want it- what a waste. Might make a creamy chicken sauce with it! 

Safarigirl- I'm quite sure your DH wouldn't want to flirt with me, I've got unwashed hair, baggy eyes and my post-bfn bleed so men are not on my radar in ANY way! Even lovely ones like I'm sure your DH is, having such great taste in great senses of humour like mine.   Plus, I'm sure you're a bombshell and he adores you.   I am searching for the scissors to cut eyeholes for the bag I have ready for my head... Still, it's the school hols and everyone's at work apart from me and the odd teacher friend, and this year is the first we're not going away cos of tx stuff so I can get away with it. I did just read a trash mag and feel utterly depressed that I'm not trendy/skinny/loaded but have since reminded myself that I'm also not an airhead/bimbo/in jail! Why do I read all that crap? To be able to win the pub quiz! 

Blooooooooooobs! Hope you're having a good holiday.   At least the sun is shining for you, well it is here in Club Tropicana land anyway. 

Mrs M- Good for you with the food Doctor stuff. I have promised myself that from Monday next week when I'm off the dreaded steroids I'm having to wean myself off I'm going to start the GI diet which is supposed to be great for thyroid health and blood sugar. I don't really eat all that much, I just eat the wrong kinds of snacks. maybe we should egg each other on and you can beat me with your much more rapid weight loss since I only ever lose 1 lb a week at the very most! And I can't exercise cos of my blimmin' ankle.   I reckon I'll have a month to lose some weight seriously before thinking about starting the steroids again so will need to be quite committed for that month. I reckon it's ok if you can eat nice food though. Best of luck, hun. 

Right, enough drivel. Hi to everyone,
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bel- meant to make a special mention for you and am so hoping you're feeling a bit better with your shingles. What an absolute bummer. Hope things pick up for you soon, lovely .   Sending you a big get better soon hug.             

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## A-D

Just wanted to add a special     for RSMUM on your forthcoming cycle...can't wait for you to come back and tell us all about it.

Also...thanks to everyone else for being so lovely...I'm a relative newbie on this thread and you have all made me feel so welcome and able to post at any time    

x jamina x


----------



## crusoe

Just dropping by to wish RSMum loads and loads and loads and loads and loads of love and luck for your forthcoming cycle. Feel those positive vibes and all that babydust coming at you RSMum.                                                                  


jamina - sorry Crusoe's mis-predictions only work after a BFP and then only with several days or even weeks of careful and considered contemplation. As soon as you get your BFP I will be happy to take on your case!  

Bonnie - I hope you get things sorted soon for both you and your DD. Your descriptions of the healthcare system in France make me almost (but not completely) happy to be in the UK with the dreaded NHS.

Bel - hope you are feeling better.

GG - I have PM'd you.

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## A-D

Crusoe...that's a shame...I was hoping that mispredicting for me would result in the BFP...think it might be tougher if I have to get the BFP all on my own!   
jamina x


----------



## safarigirl

well all - just to share with you some lightness  - my dh dreamed last night that i slept with brad pitt - apparently i was in a flat with brad and brad informed him that we were going to sleep together and he let us!!!  Hahaha the great thing is that dh actually thinks this is a possibility!  he has now banned me from reading grazia blaming these magazines for his dreams!  So giggles he might need you after all!


----------



## Grumpygirl

As long as he doesn't mind the bag on my head and the complete lust I also have for Monsieur Pitt...


----------



## bluebell

Helloooooooooooooooooooo everyone..just a quickie from me - back from hols and popped in to find mammoth posts as long as 53 bibles.  You lot must type at the speed of lightning.  

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh, a girlie for AJ.  Hope she's enjoying her view of the womb with the view.  Can't wait to meet up one day to feed your hens with her.  She is going to have some special life !  So excited for you.

Everyone, I can vouch for the fact that Giggles is being far too modest.. she is a stunner, and was a great choice for my hot date in the New Forest.  Please ignore any references to bags under eyes, over heads etc !

Giggles, your power to laugh in the face of adversity always amazes me. You are our inspiration.     

RSMUM ...glad you got yer druggy cocktail sorted.  I'm so excited for you for this cycle !  Things are really getting sorted for you now.  I loved my trip on my own for my last FET (even tho I fell at the 1st hurdle with failed thaw).  It is a real wallow and a break from everyday life. As Giggles says, all you need is a toothbrush and a pair of knickers.  

Bel, sooooooooooooo sad to have missed you in Brum.  DH and I had a great day looking round all the shoppies and pretending to be teenagers again.  Loved hearing the accent so much.  My fave was a very camp bloke shouting to his female friend across a street in the Jewellery Quarter .. in strong Brummy accent "Sharon, I haven't got me fob".  DH didn't know what a fob was .. thought he said "Knob".  We'll be back to visit my parents again so will try to meet up again then.  Hope you are feeling better.

Crusoe, you are so funny.  How are things for you ?

Jamima, great to meet you !

Mini-me, my chin is now even larger than it was before after I read what was said to you.  You should certainly complain.

I have to get to bed early as have to be up early tomorrow for an appointment 2 hours drive away at a seedy clinic to get a prescription for my drugs as GP has decide he won't prescribe for me any more.  Boo hoo. Also hozzie started charging for e.g. HIV tests now.  I'm in a bit of a quandry as a friend has given me a full (spare) set of patches, but they are a slightly lower dose than I normally take, ie 75mg rather than 100mg.  IVI has told me that the 75mg are OK, but i can't feel right about them as I always worry about my lining and would feel nervous about using a lower dose.  IVI said "It's OK, if your lining isn't enough we will just up the dose to 3 instead of 2 patches", but I feel it's all stressful enough as it is without taking risks like that. DH thinks I'm being stupid and should just take the 75mg ones, but hmmm, I'm not so sure. 

Big lurrrv to everyone else.  

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A-D

Hi Bluebell! Nice to meet you too... 
I know what you mean about the patches..I'd want to do it exactly as was specified...that said, my DH would just tell me to use more patches...it's a difficult one, but at the end of the day you've got to do what's going to make you happy...you don't want to be able to look back at any aspect of tx with regret....Lecture over!  

Morning everyone else...hope everyone's okay..off for a day in a friend's beach hut...hope mr sunshine comes out soon, otherwise it won't be much fun   

love and kisses to all
jamina x


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies!  Hope all well.  
We are still having a VERY wet summer in France.  Kept DD home it was raining so bad.

Crusoe- despite the reduced staff problems we have in France during August holidays I would have to say I prefer treatment here any day.  NHS has the advantage of 100% free whereas you need a mutual here to make up the difference between the "conventionee" price structure and what the Professional Liberal actually charge. ( sometimes it can be a huge difference)  But at least you can usually see a doctor fairly quickly, you can go straight to a specialist if you wish without having to have a kind and helpful GP and you have access and indeed your own copy of medical records and test results.  Plus even if you had to pay the full price of medical attention it is so much cheaper then anything in the private sector in the Uk it isn't even funny.

On the other hand the NHS program is far and away better then what we have in the USA!!!!!  I will not be going back there with my brood unless I find a husband with good medical insurance to cover a family.  Otherwise I would be broke in no time!


Blubell- do not worry too much about the patches.  I would use them if you can not get other ones and just change them about every 18 hrs - that would equal the same.  

RSMUM- I pray that your lining is good today and all systems go for ET this weekend.

Karen 2 ( kitty kat)-  Thanks so much for the book. (Extreme Motherhood, the triplet diaries by Jackie Clune) It just arrived in the mail and I can not wait to start reading it.  That was so kind of you to send me my own copy and the photo of the twins.  I would have liked to have your address to send you a thank you but will have to accept my gratitude in cyberspace!

Love to all our wonderful abroadies!

Bonnie


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

I just wanted to pop on and say  to you all 

RSMum i just wanted to wish you so much luck for the start and of course the duration of your treatement i have everything crossed for you sweetheart

sending lots of

            

and   

            

for this cycle

GG hows u hun love reading your posts!

Bonnie how r u honey lovely to see the lovely ticker 

Crusoe how r u honey all set to go 

Bluebell cant help with the patches just follow your gut instinct 
wishing you lots of luck

Bel i hope you are recovering from the shingles

Safarigirl wow how time has flown by
nice dreams btw

Jamina hope the sunshine is as nice for you there as it is here!

WWAV hope your keeping well hun

love to all wherever you are upon your journeys

Just to say i havent been around as much as usual we went to the edinburgh military tattoo last weekend and about to move house and hope to be back with you all by monday am about until tomorrow evening then back to normal (whatever normal is!) on monday

Wishing you a good weekend and hope the sun keeps shining

Em


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya peeps,
RSMum- Thanks so much for the card you sent me, you are a love. What a lovely surprise! I hope the happy karma you spread around comes back to you in spades this next few weeks and months... How's the lining? Crossing everything for you, hun.    

Heffalump- wishing you all the best for your move and your treatment. Here's to you sharing your bfp with us soon.    

Bluebell- enjoy your 2 hour drive! Hope the weather is as sunny as it is here in Club Tropicana land.  

I just had 12 week scan pics sent by email from one of my oldest friends who lives in Australia now and have to admit to crying my eyes out (again) as I'm honestly really happy for her but it's just so hard. She rang when I was at BF's house on Fri - I'd gone over there for a download and she chose then to tell BF about the pg. (Sod's law) I knew already as I knew from early on in the pg but I could just see BF's face not knowing how to congratulate one close friend while there was me devastated by another bfn in the same room and she didn't know if I knew or not. Horrible for her! So she did what any lovely friend would do and cried with me and said she wanted it to be me as well, bless her. Anyway, the 12 week scan was yesterday and the inevitable photos and details came today. I want to be involved and to hear  the happy news, am just finding it hard this week.    They're both friends who I've known since we were 16 and have been through thick and thin together with,  both have never put a foot wrong so I owe it to her to listen and just be happy for her. I have warned her though that I've been finding it tough after another negative so I'll just let her know if the baby talk is too much for me and it's not her fault, it's just me. I know she'll be fine with that. She can do the full-on stretchmark/pelvic floor/kicking convos with BF who's had a baby, not me! 

Sorry for the me post, I feel better for off-loading though.  

Off to clean out my kitchen cupboards, I do know how to have a good time, don't I?!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

I was wondering if I could join you again.

I have just said to Reprofit to book me in for a cycle early next year. As much as people have advised me to wait a bit longer I don't feel I can. I'll be 36 this month & I know I'll have my hands full with Bella if I do ever get pregnant again. I also feel the amount of support in the way of babysitting & childcare will only decrease as time goes on & my parents get older. The only minus is that financially I'm not sure how things will pan out. I am in the process of looking for jobs that will pay enough and that I can fit tx around. My next hurdle after that is to tell my Dad that I am resuming tx again (he & mum have helped support me financially since my dh died). He has been very supportive with Bella but he won't be happy about the financial strain that it will put on me if I have another baby  . Why are things never straight forward. I don't have all the answers but I do know I'll get through it somehow.

What I do know for certain is that if I don't at least try I know I will regret it.

Giggly, sending you a very special hug. I know its not the same but I am constantly aware of the void in my life without my dh and when others reach these milestones it really hurts. You feel so isolated & alone. But just want you to know that you are not alone xxx

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Sasha,
Thanks for the hug, I can only say I thank my lucky stars I'm still here to have the chance to hear about my friends and their pgs and although it is hard I do know how lucky I am. I can imagine how hard it must be to miss your DH so much and want to share things with him, especialy with the lovely little Bella. I'm sure he is watching over you both and is so proud of you two. It must be hard to make decisions on your own and not know if they are the right ones but at least you know you are making the right ones for you. I'm sure your parents will come round to the idea and will love another grandchild every bit as much as the lovely Bella. It helps so much having FF, doesn't it? Especially the lovely abroadie ladies who seem to have gone through so much to even make it here. 

Sending a hug right back atcha!  

As for job ideas, I saw your post and wondered with your nursing background if you couldn't do some kind of healthcare at home service? Some people need personal nursing, maybe that's an idea? Or I do like the idea of alternative therapies as with a medical background I'm sure you have excellent people skills and knowledge. If not, how about working from home manning the 0898 phone lines?!  JOKE!

If I have any proper ideas I'll let you know, in the meantime thanks so much for the hug. 
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quick one to say Hi - my lining was 6.7mm so things are looking good so far - must be the red wine and chocs! 

As I don't have ET until next Thursday I have about a week to build it up so am REALLY relieved about THAT.

Madly packing so mustn't stay on long....I tell you what, the one thing I DO like about his whole thing is the perfect excuse to slob out and watch DVD's in a hotel room - so last thing tonight I'm taking all you girls' advice and picking the funniest DVD's I've got to take with me! I'm also a HUGE believer in the powers of laughter!

Thanks a billion for all your support.

Will let you know how we get on if I can ..

D X


----------



## Martha Moo

RSmum

      

for your trip

 for ET honey

Love emxx


----------



## MrsBunny

RSMUM sending you loads of luck and positive thoughts and wishes for your treatment, your lining sounds good and will be even juicier by next week!! I really hope I'm not too late and that you might see these             

Giggly, sounds like you have a lovely BF and you're lovely for thinking of how difficult it is for her, never mind for you! And good luck with the GI diet, I sort of did it once (I only 'sort of' do diets!) and it was good and gives you an excuse to eat nice savoury things like nuts.
Whilst on the subject, Jules, you are good making things out of the cook book, I never seem to be disciplined enough to follow recipies (except maybe when making cakes)!
We treated ourselves to a Wii a few weeks ago and that's proving to be good exercise, although DH has some back trouble and is trying to stay off it. We've also started to eat a bit more healthily after our disappointment related junk food binges, but it's difficult, especially as the pill makes my stomach big whatever the rest of me is like!

Bel, I hope you're recovering from the shingles, take it easy xx

Sasha, hope you manage to work out what you are going to do - your parents sound very supportive so you are lucky there. Booking tx for early next year will at least give you some time to sort out a job and it will be something to aim for, rather than trying to sort yourself out first and then booking tx. I'm also in a tricky position regarding work. I've been wanting to leave my part time job for ages now but with not knowing exactly when my last tx was going to be for a while I held off looking for something else and now I regret it. I'm now trying to work out whether I've got time to get another job before we go back for our frosties in October - I know I can postpone tx but don't really want to! I was interested in your post and in another one I saw on peer support recently about getting a new job just before tx and whether it was worth it. My DH is also looking for a job following his degree as we definately need the money now, which makes me feel guilty, having only worked part time for the last 3 years whilst ttc. A nice little job working from home would be great! These things are sent to try us!

Em, good luck with the house move and your forthcoming tx  

Bonnie, your recent experience in the hospital sounded as if it was meant to put you off having babies! No chance! I admire your perseverance. It's also good that your DD's op will be sooner rather than later, it must be a relief for you that you have a date now. I'm still working myself up to sending you a PM about blood flow related things etc etc.....

Bluebell, hope you got your patches sorted, sorry your GP won't prescribe for you anymore - I wish it was easier to find out where to get prescriptions, tests done etc!  

WWaV, lovely to see your post and to hear that you're expecting a little girl! 

Jamina, nice to see you on this board, it's gone rather quiet on the Ceram chat lately hasn't it? Your tx will be here in no time. I was also fine with the progynova, made me feel much better than when I was on the pill and my skin was good too!

Forgive me for not posting much lately, I do read the news, and it does cheer me up to hear about you all, but then sometimes I just don't feel like posting myself (and then I realise that I'm too late to send good luck wishes to RSMUM for instance!!). I suppose we all get like this sometimes.

Big hellos to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## A-D

Hello all

Not got time for loads of personals this time (but I post so much that I'm sure you'll all be quite glad of a break from me   )
Just wanted to say hi to Sasha - what a lot you have been through and good luck with all the decision making - i'm sure your parents will support you and your choices - I can't imagine what you have been through and I just wanted to send lots of     

Also...some more         for RS Mum if I'm not too late 
x Jamina x


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies.

Wanted to send lots of good wishes to RSMUM for your trip and to HEffalump for starting stimms.
I will not be able to get to London next week at all but straight to cornwall for 6 days then right back for appt with the urologist at the maternity.  
So sorry not going to be able to meet up with anyone.  Next chance will be likely late Oct    MAybe will have to actually plan a meet up ahead of time.

Sending extra big hugs to giggly, Saha B, Mrs Bunny, Bel and anyone else that needs one!!!!!!!


----------



## Bel

Hiya Girls,

Thank you so much for thinking about me. I have started to feel better at last!! Yay!! I hate feeling ill and feel so happy now to be getting back to normal...well I can never be normal, but you know what I mean!!

Rsmum - Good luck hun, will be with you in spirit. Will be keepin everything crossed for you. Keep in touch would love to hear how you get on. Please text me! lots of love, as ever,xxx

GG - Thank you for thinking of me. I know its hard when your friends find out they are pregnant, especially close friends, but it will be YOU one day I just know it. You deserve to be a Mum you really do...a bit of a nutty mum, but a great one!! Would love to meet up soon....as I know you are the best at organizing, what d'you think? big hugs,xx

Bluebelle - So sorry I couldn't make our meet up. I was absolutely gutted. I was really looking forward to seeing you again and would've been lovely for our Dh's to finally meet. We must arrange it for next time. Hope you had a good time in Brum anyway...hope you spent lots of money? Did you go to Broad Street at all? xx

Mrs Bunny - Your dieting sounds just like mine...I sort of diet and I sort of exercise, but I definately eat and drink!!! Hope you are okay,xx

Sasha - Good to see you posting on here. good luck in Reprofit,xx

Jamima - Hello, don't think we have "spoke" before, but just wanted toi say hi!!x

Crusoe - How are you hun? Not long now...xxx

Lots of love to all my FF bud's,

Bel,xxx


----------



## A-D

Bel
 to you too..didn't realise you'd been poorly...so sorry not to have mentioned that on earlier posts      
Please accept some   as an apology!  

x jamina x


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Bel - great to hear you're feeling better and getting back to normal.  

RSMUM - good news re the lining, a week's plenty of time for it to build up even more.  Must remember the red wine and chocs next time I do tx - actually any excuse!!    My DH is busy researching laptops for me - for watching DVDs in the hotel room during tx - but that's probably not until Oct at the earliest, he's so keen!  So the scene in our house is, me in the living room with red wine and chocs, whilst DH is on the computer researching!!    Masses of luck for ET next week.    

Bonnie - has actually stopped raining here at long last, well in the south anyway!  Sorry to hear your DD has to have surgery, but glad you have managed to get a date sorted out.  Enjoy you're time in the UK.

Giggly -    here's some more hugs for you.  Were the kitchen cupboards exciting?  You don't want to do mine do you?!  

Bluebell - hope you get your drugs sorted out.  Here's positive vibes to a big fat juicy lining    

Jamina - hi!  Good luck with your tx.  

Heffalump - good luck with your tx too!   

Mrs Bunny - big hello to you too honey!    I've taken a back seat on these boards in the last few months too, don't worry. 

Sasha - good luck on the job front.  ^goodluck

As for me, my DH complained to our GP surgery about the doc's comments.  Our surgery were wonderful in their support.  The doc in question is a locum and finishes today and will not be working back there again.  Both the practice manager and my own doctor phoned up to apologise and were really kind.  I was offered a phone call or a letter of apology from the locum, but I declined both and just wanted to put it behind me now.  We're not taking it any further as we feel the matter is dealt with now. 

However, STILL waiting for af to start so we can book an initial consultation and tests (day 6 - 11 of my cycle) at Isida - we should have been there last Monday but my body decides not to play ball!!  Thankfully af is showing signs of coming - day 38 now, but I did ovulate around 13 days late.  I have been doing lots of things to bring it on -    (minus the smoking), red wine, gym, cycling!!!!!     Poor DH, he's going to wonder what he's going to come home too!!  Mind you I have just cleaned the bed linen!!  

Love and best wishes to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## Newday

well sods law af has come today 3 days too late for me to go in Aug. It would mean taking the first two days of teaching off don't think that would go down very well when I have had 6 weeks off! It always was going to be a big squeeze so there you go so it will be an Oct return for me to get the frosties. Oh well only an extra six weeks 

Dawn


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hello,

i usually post on the adoption board as we adopted our little boy Boo last year. we're delighted with him and life is great but i'm trying to decide what to do for a sibling. can't decide if i can face the adoption process again. I was reading about how much cheaper it is to have treatment abroad, but is this just relevant if you need donor eggs? We don't, just icsi, so is it much the same cost wise to get treatment here?

any advice you can give me will be gratefully received,
xxruthie


----------



## stevie1

well it has been a long time  and a lot of hard work  but i have returned  hope you are al well and that this forum is still as helpfull if not more thatn it was when i last logged in , i will be reading my mail shortly and catch up with all the friends very shortly  good to be back  with some experienes under the old belt


----------



## stevie1

Hi there bluebell wow you can find  a lot to say  i  will have to do some catching up


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all, again my apologies for being AWOL this new job is just taking over my life but I do still check in on you all regularly and hope you are all well.

Just wanted to let you know that I had my anti-body tests re-done with my GP and everything came back negative (as she predicted they would) so doesnt seem that this is the issue with us.

Still no sign of a new donor so considering again switching clinics, am 44 this year and just have so little time left to try that we really need to get moving. Still hopeful that we will get our much longed for child but have to be realistic and try as many options as we can manage.

Will post more a little later, doggy demanding I play with him and keeps nudging my hands away from the keyboard! Just wanted to let you know I am still here in case anyone had missed me  

Pen
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Crusoe.......you are quite remarkable!!!!  A 100% record!!!!  Hope you guys are well darling.  Always think of you. xxxx

Safarigirl......how you doing hun?  Great dream!!!!!!  xxxx

EartheKit....thinking of you and Sam.  I am hoping no news is good news and his op isn't urgent.  You are so strong and I am praying for you both. xxx

Ms Minerva......I know how worrying it is with the chooks.  I often think of you and I know you felt the loss of your lovely Dad so keenly.  I hope you find the strength you're looking for.  We've all been through the mill and I really feel for you.  Hang in there lovely. xxxx

RS MUM!!!!!!!!!  Yippee!  That is fantastic news.....no Hong Kong, DH coming back and ET sooooooooooon!!!!   Your lining is good.....especially a week before tx!!  Good luck to you!!!!! xxxx

Pos Penny......glad the bloods came back with good news for you but sorry you've waited so long for a donor.  I know what you mean about time running out and feeling the loud ticking of the clock.  However, for what it's worth, being a few years older than you and, at last, pregnant, I firmly believe that, unless you're not happy with your clinic for good reasons, swapping isn't a good idea as I believe, in my humble opinion, that the clinic get to know your body and your responses better each time.  I also believe that anything is possible so, if you can, please don't feel pressured by time......by money, yes, but by time, no.  You're using DE, so time is irrelevant, as good old Dr Olivares would say.  I hope this helps in some small way.  Often think of you. xxxx

Ruthie - good luck with adding to your lovely family, bless you. xxxx

Dawn.....really sorry to hear your AF isn't playing ball.  Yes, it is sod's law and very disappointing.  The only thing I would suggest is that your body now has even more rest and recoup from the drugs, which may make all the difference to a successful tx.  I really, really hope so.  xxxx

Bel sweets, I didn't realise you'd been unwell either......hope you're fully recovering now. xxxx

Bluebell.....how you and your lovely family doing darling?  Been to "our" hill of late?  Great to see your having tx......hope Lady Luck is with you sweets. xxxx

Giggles.....hope you are feeling better hun, although nothing ever keeps you down long, you trooper.  xxxx

Mrs Bunny......hello to you!  xxxx

Heffalump.....good luck with tx. xxxx

Sasha - fully understand how you feel.......but your Dad may also understand too and want Bella to have a sibling, despite the financial implications.  I take my hat off to you and wish you all the very, very best of luck.....you deserve it so much.  xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - big    I know what it is like when you want a sibling, wishing you the best of luck and looking forward to chatting to you on the boards.

RSMUM - guess I am too late now, but wanted to wish you the very best of luck for ET next week   

Bel - so glad that you are feeling better

Giggly - I will dig out the recipe for Food Doctor muffins, you can have them for breakfast, sounds good to me!

Mrs Bunny - maybe we should have an Abroadies Belly Buddies!  

Pen - good to hear from you! Of course we missed ya! But do understand that sometimes we all just need to take "time out" from posting. 

Ruthie - if you need IVF + ICSI without donor eggs then yes, it is cheaper abroad, good luck and welcome!

Bonnie - thinking of your DD, hope that it all goes smoothly, sending stickies vibes to your THREE beanies! 

Bluebell - wishing you the very best of luck for your tx, it just must be your turn this time!

Dawn - how disappointing but October will whizz round before you know it!

Mini-me - wear your best knickers and white trousers, it is the only thing that works!  

AJ - Aw, bless you hun, yes 2007 has not been one of my better years, still hoping that it will end on a postive note   Still pschying myself up for another go...

My chooks are fine, but one has developed Houdini like escape skills, which is a bit of a worry, in case Mr Fox calls by when I am out at work...

Jamina - good luck to you for your tx.

Heffalump - good luck with your tx ! 

Crusoe - thinking of you.

Big   to all the lovely abroadies, love and luck to us all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jules - abroadies belly buddies - I can just imagine us all putting pictures of our bellies on our profiles - and it wouldn't be because we were pg!!   maybe not.....

Dawn, sorry to hear that you aren't able to go back until October - looks like we may be snowbaby buddies then   it will soon be here xx

Mini-me - hope your AF has arrived now - I know what it's like waiting for it and then it comes at the most unexpected times. Here's a silly little AF dance for you 
         


Pen - nice to see your post and glad your tests were negative. I know what you mean about waiting for a donor again and thinking you're running out of time, but WWaV is right when she says don't worry about time - but it's easier said than done. Maybe you should look around and possibly go on another list as well if that would make you think you were doing all you could. It's a very tough decision - good luck  

Bel, glad you're feeling better!

Good luck to Ruthie!

Love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow, you lot can chat! Will add my own gossip tomorrow. Don't get too excited, I don't have any!
Just wanted to say hi and send some extra        vibes for RSMum out there in CZ.

Love 
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Just a quickie from me as we are off to the dreaded "pregnant bride wedding" and I won't be around for a few days. In the end I just didn't feel I could get out of it so I will be painting my brave face on again!!!

GG - you were in my dream last night. Anyone out there into dream interpretation?? GG and I were going fishing in a river. We had very, very long rods which I was struggling to carry, meanwhile GG was dragging the most enormous sack of raisins along to the riverbank as I had read somewhere that if you eat enough raisins it will make you pregnant.

I know, I know I'm barking mad! I always get strange dreams before starting treatment. I also had that horrible dream t where I am the only one left on FF that is not pregnant and I am just chatting to myself!!

Dawn - I am so sorry AF didn't arrive in time. I know you like me are eager to press on with things. I  hope that extra 6 weeks fly by and you won't care one bit about having to wait a bit longer once you are happily pregnant.

Bel - Hope you are feeling much, much, much better now!

Penny - sorry you are still waiting for a donor - I have always found that the worst bit. There is no harm in going on another list somewhere but as AJ says you still have time on your side. Try not to worry too much about that.

RSMum - hope you are doing ok!

Sorry this is so short - I'm at work.

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe


----------



## safarigirl

crusoe, the only defence for the wedding is to look absolutely gorgeous, radiant and happy!  Thinking of you -

Dawn sorry for the delay - i am also in the teaching profession and know how hard it is as although you get leave etc, its always in pre-designated parts, but not long till you go.

RSMUM - thinking of you and cant wait till you are back posting your news.

big hello to all the abroadies ....


----------



## safarigirl

crusoe meant to add, i once did some jung analysis of dreams on my best friend, only realised after awhile that i had got it all wrong!!!!  So i'll wait for an expert this time.  (My friend is still recovering from my mixed analysis!!!)


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe,
You've just given me a right old laugh! So thank you...  I've been eating raisins as well since I just started the GI diet and I need to fill up on fruit and veg. Spooky.

"_GG - you were in my dream last night. Anyone out there into dream interpretation?? GG and I were going fishing in a river. We had very, very long rods which I was struggling to carry, meanwhile GG was dragging the most enormous sack of rasins along to the riverbank as I had read somewhere that if you eat enough rasins it will make you pregnant_."

As for the fishing, well, you and I are both fishing around for our BFPs after lots of 'fishing trips' and the long rods, well DH would be very happy with that interpretation!! For the record, if raisins make you preggers I'll eat loads!!

Hope the wedding goes well, the weather cheers up and it's a lovely day. Just look at the bride's face, not her bump and think how lovely and slim you looked on your wedding day in comparison.  Obviously I wasn't there and you could have been 20 stone but somehow I doubt it! If you need a text buddy for a reason to leave the wedding briefly send me a message, one of the girls on another thread suggested this for weddings when things get too much, people asking q's etc. "Oh, must dash for a sec (sob, sob, mops up in the loo, readjusts eye make up) such and such needs me..." Just an idea. 

Safarigirl- how's the lovely little Frida? Give her a big hug from us. Go on, give us a Jung analysis!

I got some info from the GP yesterday, my NHS endocrinologist did some extra tests last time I saw him, basic immune tests, not IF related. I have parietal cells (have known about for years) and intrinsic factor antibodies, which means I also have a predisposition to pernicious anaemia and will most likely develop it at some point. I have been anaemic in the past. Apparently my B12 levels are fine for now, but I wondered if anyone knows anything about B12 and ttc? I'm going to ask him to run some other tests for me as well when I see him next, hoping he can be conned into doing some IF related ones too!

Better go, 
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

giggly dont egg me on -before you know it there'll be an abroadies dream analysis part one!
Frida is lovely!  I will try and update a photo of her on the photo place so that anyone who wants can have a look .... hopefully before her first birthday.
it would be worthwhile looking at the B12 connection to ttc ...


----------



## Bel

Hiya Girls,

Crusoe - Wishing you lots of strength!! You won't need it though as you are a tough cookie!! If I was you I'd get p****d!! Try and enjoy yourself, it will be you very soon...preggers that is...I know you are already married...god I waffle!! Lots of love,xx P.S. I thought I had weird dreams!!

GG - Hey at last I may be able to help...I had a B12 deficiency after I had my "OP". I had to have 3 injections once a month and eat lots of marmite!! Apparently it can affect fertility. Did I help?? Hope so. If you want to aks me anything else please do!! xxxx

Safarigirl - You make me smile!!

Lots of love to you all,

Bel,xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

Thank you so much for the lovely welcome. I really feel privileged to be part of this gang. 

Crusoe, your dream had me in fits of   . Just what I needed as the job search is getting me down. Thanks for sharing that & for putting a smile on my face. Bel, is right. one day you will be a great mum. I hope this weekend isn't too hard for you.

Deb, thinking of you tomorrow hun   . 

Dawn,    to you. It must be so frustrating and disappointing that af has played up. I had an unexpected 3 month delay on my last cycle so I know how hard it can be. 

Hi Safarigirl, How are you doing? Hugs to little Frida.

Hi Jules, wow you have chooks. Do you live on a farm? 

Hi to Mrs Bunny, mini-me, WWAV, Ruthie, Bel (glad to hear you're feeling better hun), Pen, Stevie, Jemimia, Giggly, Bluebell and anyone else I've missed out. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Sasha,

A farm,  I wish! 

But no, I live in a typical semi-detached, we go down a storm with the neighbours!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Yo dudes!

Can't believe the rain has finally stopped! Yay!   

Hope everyone's ok? 

Mrs M- so glad I don't have a garden neighbouring yours, there's a chicken farm near us and it stinks!   Has some lovely houses nearby but you'd never go out in your garden without a peg!

RSMum- Thinking of you.    

Sasha- I think we're all priveleged! But not in a Joanna Lumley having a butler kind of way. (Crap advert, sorry) Your story about Bella and the toothbrush made me laugh, she sounds like a lot of fun. Tell that reprobate Izzy to come over here too!

Crusoe- thinking of you at your wedding and sooooo hoping it's not too awful and you manage to have a nice trip away. 

Bel- sent you an IM. 

Dawn- sorry to dash off yesterday, sure I'll catch you again soon. 

Bloobs- you back from hols yet? Need to send you those photos! I had to resend them to Jen as I realised they hadn't sent.

Pen P- Of course we missed you! But v.glad you're having a great time in your new job and your blood tests showed nothing to be worried about. 

WWAV- how's that lovely bump of yours?!

Hi to all the lovely abroadies.  

Well, because it was wet and miserable and I'm a saddo I spent all day yesterday vegetating and surfing the net for info on pernicious anaemia- seems it can influence absorption not only of B12 (which causes neurological and gastric probs) but also of iron and essential B vitamins for ttc. So I've got another appt with the GP on Fri to discuss it. They're obviously not worried about me from a full blood count point of view but I want to know about these other vitamins and by all accounts if I don't have extra B12 injections when I need them I'm going to be pretty ill and I don't fancy that again so they can bloomin' well monitor me! It can take up to 6 years to feel any effects of PA but by then your body has suffered,not necessarily giving any symptoms. Good news is it's pretty rare, just 1 in 1000. Bad news is it's autoimmune condition number 3 for me! At least I'll know early before it has done any harm and may be the cause of my IBS I've had for years. Maybe I'll be able to go to the shops without a spare pair of knickers in my handbag!!! TMI, sorry!

Better go and get off my fat backside, which incidentally is 1lb heavier in the 2 days since I started the GI diet.  Might as well eat choccy and wotsits and drink vino! Won't give up yet though...

Enough of my drivel,
Ciao for now
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls!

Crusoe - hope the wedding went ok.  Your dream brought a smile to my face, 'fraid I have no idea about dream interpretation though!!     Do chocolate raisins count for aiding pregnancy? I ate far too many of them last night!!  

Giggly - hope your GP on Fri goes well.  I've heard lack of B12 can affect ttc, but not 100% sure.  Mmmmm, choccy, wotsits and vino sounds yummy!!  Just as nice as the chocolate raisins!  Trying to lose weight though - both DH have put on weight recently.  Last week DH lost 7 lbs and I lost a massive 3/4 of 1 lb, how fair is that?!  

Finally going to Kiev for an initial consultation and tests (af eventually came last Friday - yipheee!)  Afterwards we going off to Rome for 5 days - so our summer hols this year is going to be a cultural one! 

Hi and love to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Mini-me ... so chuffed that you are going to Kiev and things are moving for you again.  You MUST let me know if you and DH ever come up to Scotland as would love to meet up again and can tell that our DHs would have a lot in common !

GREAT NEWS FROM RSMUM .... she has had 2 grade 1 8-cell embies on board, with possibly 4 more to freeze (6 8-cell and 1 6-cell).  Apparently they wait to blast stage at her clinic until they freeze them.  Yippeeeeee for RSMUM, and good luck for a trouble free 2WW and a fantastic Big Fat Positive !           

In a hurry but also wanted to tell you about my lovely day yesterday ! I had to be up at 5.30am to get to a job interview in Edinburgh.  I was worried about the alarm not going off so of course I didn't sleep well, and as I also had an eye appointment in the pm, I had a horrible dream that both my eyes were squinting inwards.  However,  I did manage to get to interview OK and it went well ...but on the way back I meant to do my Synarel squirt in the car after the interview.  However, I forgot, until about midday, and suddenly remembered, so pulled the car into a lay-by to do the business.  However, when I opened the glove box to get it out (I knoew i had put it there at 5.30am), it WASN'T THERE!  Waaaaaaah ! I hunted for ages !  In the end I guessed what had happened.  It must have fallen out of the back of the glove box into the 'ether' of cables and darkness behind. I then proceeded to try top get the glove box off, but couldn't, so I went round to the passenger side to have a better go.  Once my eyes adjusted to the darkness inside, I could see the box, so I reached in to grab it, but it was kind of wedged in, so I had to be really careful coz I could have dislodged it and dropped it deeper into the depths !  I finally managed to get it out and pass it to my other free hand. Phhewww, I thought, but NO, not over yet, ...my hand was stuck !  I really couldn't get it out.  At this point a bloke walking past asked if I was OK. I was tempted to say "Oh yes,fine thanks", but he could see my predicament anyway, so he and I had to extricate my hand out slowly by forcing the glove compartment upwards.  Great fun !  Why is tx never simple ?? I felt like someone in one of those b-movies stuck in a lift saying "my drugs, my drugs, I need my drugs !".  Just re-read it and it sounds like all of this was a dream ... no, just the eyes bit !  I wouldn't be any good on the fishing trip with boss eyes, so I'll just sit and scoff raisins from Giggles.

Lurrrv,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello again everyone. 
This is just a quickie to let you know that there is a poll on the thread about whether or not to have a thread about abroadies who have already had a BFP and babe / babes wanting to try for another go. There are mixed feelings as some feel that it would mean those people disappear from Abroadies, but then there are those like me who feel that there are specific issues to trying again, e.g. the difficulties of coping with e.g. toddler groups /antenatal groups where everyone else is having their second naturally, or e.g. lifting heavy toddler in 2WW. I feel that we could have this new thread, but only for these issues, and stick to abroadies or bumps and babes for general chat. It would just be something to use once in a while for these specific things. I for one would never want to leave Abroadies.....it it so important to me, as you lot are FAB !

What do you all think ? (sorry, not trying to sway votes ! ).
You can add your vote to the poll on:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107990.15

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Tea63

oh no Bluebell - I had a big laugh reading about your hand stuck and couldn't find the medication - think you could hear it all the way from over here     
I just had a few glasses of wine with some girlfriends (we got a garagesale at my place tomorrow) and on my way to bed - hope you have a nice week-end too - and that goes for the rest of you girls too  
Will try and get around to update soon  
Tea


----------



## MrsBunny

Bluebell, I also had a good laugh about your 'i must have my drugs' story   
As my DH said, it's a good job the bloke that helped you wasn't a total nutcase, or even a drug addict!!

I looked at the poll but found that I couldn't really make up my mind as there wasn't really an option for doing what you say in your post above - of course it's great that all of you trying for a 2nd miracle post on the abroadies board, and we'd really miss you if you didn't, but you should have another thread if you feel you need to let off steam about all those things that are particularly pertinent to your circumstances - so do I vote for you posting on the abroadies board or having a new thread   

GREAT news about RSMUM!!! Sending lots of        for a successful outcome xxxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

for those who cant decide which option (if more than one) if you send me the 2nd option via IM i will collate the results on sunday and then post the results as i am unable to amend the poll

Sorry!

Em


----------



## Sasha B

Bluebell, I'm sorry I couldn't help having a good old   over your post. We've all been there and when things go wrong they always seem to come threes   .

Em, hope that you are well & that your precious cargo is snuggling in nicely.

Ditto Deb, fantastic news about the grade of your embies and the fact there are so many good ones left to freeze.

Have a great weekend everyone. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi all! 

Just to say I'm back and thanks for all the support!   

We're still not sure if we have any frosties - on Friday they said there were two compacting morolas ( is that how you spell it? ) but the other two were " slow " - I think the clinic is pretty fussy about what they freeze. DH is hassling me every five minutes " have you heard? text them, e-mail them.." etc..etc.. ...

I'm off to put my feet up as it's been a mad few days..

will post again soon...I thin it might tale some time to read all your posts  


Hope you're all well


Rsmum X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Welcome home RSMUM! 

Good news about your embies, whilst it is always good to have frosties, really hope that you won't need them! 

BTW, my one and only BFP I had no frosties, so I don't think that it is any indication of the quality of the embies that you have on board.

Sending you sticky vibes  

Jules
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Welcome home RSMUM !!!!  So excited for you and yer cargo ? What is a compacting morola ? It sounds like another word for a testicle, a racehorse, or even something to do with car mechanics.  I hope your morolas compact or expand or implode or do whatever they are supposed to do to become soooper dooper frosties that you then won't need !

Sorry if I reported your progress not quite right ... you know me and my memory !  I bet it was lovely to get back to your lovely DD and DH and those soft Welsh Hills.

Lots of love and extra sticky vibes.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS Just typed in compacting morolla into my search engine and got this as title of the 1st hit...... !

Anaerobic Lagoons for Storage/Treatment of Livestock Manure

Couldn't find anything else on it !

Sorry, RSMUM, I know your sense of humour won't mind my flippancy    I hope you get some answers very soon.  I wish my DH was as proactive !
Bluebellxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there all,

What a bloomin' miserable afternoon! Hope it cheers up soon... 

RSMum- you lovely lady, you! Hope you're doing ok, putting your feet up and snuggling those little embies in for the long haul.       Glad it all went well and you may even get some frosties, sounds good to me.   Will be thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes.    

Crusoe- Thinking of you at your wedding this weekend. Well,  not your own wedding, clearly.   Hope it is just a nice occasion and not too stressful for you. Hugs and snuggles of the non-other way inclined type. xx

Bluebell- you raving loony! I had visions of you having to be cut out of your car! And lots of laughs as well, I felt like I was there with your description. Although to be fair I probably have been this week and the last few as have been excessively clumsy and our crockery and glassware stock has been seriously diminished. Luckily I haven't been driving much... Hope you get the job you went for and a lovely BFP with your upcoming tx.    

BTW- it's a morula, you'll have more luck googling that! Compacting is (I think) when there are so many cells they can't count them. Good ones! Don't go using any livestock manure up your doofa!

Heffalump- here's to a lovely BFP for you, you lovely lady!    

Jules- big hello to you hun, hope to catch up with you soon. 

Won't do lots of personals as I'm off out to get some grub in. Yum yum!

Bit of news, my locum gp told me a load of rot this week as apparently I don't have pernicious anaemia at all.   I went back to see another GP and she told me that my B12 levels were fine and she couldn't see a problem but she'd ring an immunologist at the hospital to check. The immunologist said that the antibodies I have are so low as to be normal so it's not a problem. Which is a relief but also pretty annoying as I've been worrying all week! Thing is, you're not supposed to have thee antibodies at all and it can be a sign of early disease. I've decided to go to an immunology specialist in Greece before another tx though as I'm just not convinced that having tx after tx is going to work and I think our clinic are giving us excellent embies each time so there's something else going on. So, a day trip to Athens in September rather than a tx I think. That's this week's idea anyway.

Better go,
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

OK so I can't keep off FF today .... it's because I am filling in yet another job application and keep escaping away from it !

Giggles, that's great news.  OK I don't know the locum's reasons for saying what he/she did, but can't these health professionals be more careful in giving info that isn't really correct.  I hate to think of you having to worry so mcu hrecently about various levels.  I saw your post where you had been trawling the net a lot and really felt for you as i know how exhasiting and terrifying that can be.  I hope you get the right info soon so that you can be at peace with it.  Big hugs and wish I could join you for some grub, especially remembering the fantastic spread you laid on for us at the meet up !

BTW .. had a bit of a quiver of nerves last night when at a friend's party a woman I had never met before started telling me about a friend of hers who has been "going to Kiev to get eggs" (after I had said that DD was IVF).  She said that the friend hadn't told anyone, but nevertheless she was telling me.  I am not sure how far she would have gone in telling me who her friend was had I asked but she seemed on a roll.  Scary as we have told quite a few friends and asked them to keep it to themselves, but it must be such a great party piece of gossip to share.  I sometimes regret telling anyone !

BB xxxx ... right I MUST get on with my application !!!


----------



## safarigirl

welcome back RSMUM - feet up!!!!


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks girls for the lovely welcome - just passing by on my way to get more " weird " tea..the Tic-Toc stuff - well, I think that's what it's called - SFGirl - you'll know what I'm on about... sorry about my morula/morola/muralla confusion! ..and than back to the settee.. 

Promise I'll write a longer post later..but just wanted to add to Bloob's post - don't blame you freaking out - scary! And how freaky as well - someone you don't know saying all that stuff..hmm..not good!  I'm so glad I am able just tell anyone who'll listen    and let them get on with the gossip if they want....but I wouldn't have been able to do that without the support of you lot on here and of course my DH and wonderful mum who have supported me all the way. 

Just as well really as apparently my DD told her art teacher this week that " mummy has gone to Brno to have another woman's eggs put in her tummy so she can have a baby! "        ah well.. 

oops - kettle's boiled...


----------



## Sasha B

Welcome back Deb & cargo!!!

I love the way children just cut through all the rubbish & just get straight to the point. I can just imagine those words rolling off your DD's tongue. No questioning, just a childlike acceptance. I really hope she will be a big sister very very soon.

Sasha xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Debs - hahahahha - i wish i could have seen the art teachers face!!!  But hey on the good side what excellent powers of reasoning and understanding your daughter has!

Enjoy the tic toc stuff (rooibos) - very good for you.

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr this rain!!!!!!

bluebell, i think that is the main reason DH and i havnt told too many people yet about using a donor - i just cant bear my daughter to be the topic of conversation at dinner parties, i dont care about myself, but not her.  I dont mind people talking about it, but not in a "guess what great gossip i have" kind of way.  But when we told my sil she was absolutely overcome, thought it was wonderful and said how brave and awesome it was - so it swings both ways, i know that she gets it and would never talk about it in that way, and if she did it would be in a way of understanding and a very positive manner ....


----------



## MrsBunny

Deb, welcome back! Lovely news about your 2 embies, hope they're snuggling in well. Have you found out about your frosties yet - not that you'll need them, and knowing whether you have them isn't really the priority at the moment! Love the bit about your DD telling it like it is!!
Lots of       
When do you test?

Safarigirl, glad that Rooiboos is good for you - I like it - but why tic toc??  

GG, glad you've been told that you haven't got pernicious anaemia, it's good news! But I'm sure you'll feel better if you go and see the Greek immunologist, just to put your mind at rest even further.

Crusoe, hope the wedding went ok for you xx

Bluebell, funny about that woman at the party telling you, someone she doesn't know, about her 'friend' going for eggs - as you say, a great piece of party gossip - bet you were biting your tongue!

Positive Pen, how are you doing?

We've just made plans to go back to Ceram for our frosties in October, so feeling pretty excited at the moment.   I'm sure excitement will turn into dread and back into excitement several times between now and then  

Love to everyone on this depressingly rainy weekend.
xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Mrs Bunny ... excited for you.  Great news about you heading off in October.  How many 'ickle frosties do you have in your basket ?

I'm still on my job application, but it got me out of going to a family event with herds of in-laws, so don't really mind.  Just to make all you rainy southerners jealous, the sun is shining here, and I am meeting a friend in an hour for a walk up our heathery hill !  It will cheer me up as I don't think I got either of the jobs I went for interviews last week  

Lorra lurrrrrv,
Bloooobs xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I'm back from the "pregnant wedding" in Ireland and I survived! I took your advice GG and just kept reminding myself that I looked lovely and slim on my wedding day (I truly did) and my photo's proove it! A couple of pints of Guinness helped soften the blow too.
What was interesting was that I was talking to the brides aunt, who mentioned she hadn't any children (only dogs) and how sad she was about that. We got talking about infertility and it did make me realise how lucky we all are as this lady really didn't have the option of IVF 35 years ago. At least all of us have opportunities. What did upset me though was that it was clear that her childlessness still affected and upset her now even in her 60's. I guess all that pain just never really goes away.

Anyway now it's back to cycle number 8 - drugs start tomorrow!!

RSMUM- so pleased all has gone well for you. Now it's feet up and relax. Wishing you loads of positive vibes and a whopping great BFP.

MrsBunny - great news about your up and coming FET. Roll on October!!

GG- glad you have had some good news but a trip to Greece to see an immunologist there sounds like a very good idea. I really admire the way you are so determined to cover all bases. I wish you were in charge of my case.


I'm still catching up on all your news - but love and luck to everyone
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Safarigirl - "brave and awesome" is a very good description, both for donor and recipient! I must admit that I am actually proud of myself for doing IVF, in my darker moments (and there have been many this year) I remind myself that I am a strong, brave person and that I will get through this year, but Man!! It is still a struggle some days at the moment. 

RSMUM - sending you  

Crusoe - well done to you for surviving the wedding! 

MrsBunny - October will be here before you know it, just time to get super duper fit for your frosties.

Bluebell - good luck with the job hunting

Gigglygirl -    chat to you soon hun, I think that it is a fab idea to explore the immune side in Greece, really hope that you get some good answers and can move forward with your next tx.

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya! Just to let you know we have two blasts waiting in the freezer in the Czech R - so that's nice to know!

Jules - sending you a HUGE HUGE hug - you have a had a horrible year  

Safarigirl - you made me think, it's all very well for me to prattle on to everyone but I guess I should be more careful in case I eventually do succeed with this whole DE business - ha! reckon I've just been kind of in denial of these years - a very strange self-preservation tactic eh? Wow! I really am going a bit   aren't I?

Giggly - I have been trying to follow all your immune stuff - could you send me a "idiot's guide " in an IM please so i can work out where you are at? I am in absolute awe at your determination   You an inspiration hun

Bloob - good luck with all the job applications hun - and what a fantastic story about your poor hand...must   soon

Crusoe - Big   to you and huge congrats for getting through the dreaded wedding...how are things with you?

Mrs. Bunny - October will be here in NO time!Great news!

Hi to everyone else - soo good to be back chatting with you all..

Better go ..need more tea - take care girls!!!

    -

D X


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Been checking the boards but no posting for a few days as DH is off and we're building a patio.   Also been feeling a bit fed up with ttc after last week's misinformation debacle. Oh well, onwards and upwards as they say!

RSMum- hope the 2ww isn't driving you too potty, but if it is, you should ring Bluebell and then you'll know what true pottiness is! (From one potty person to another, Bloobs!) I was thinking maybe your DD could do lessons in her school about the birds and the bees 21st Century style! Bless her heart.   Sending you extra special                   and                            and just for luck a  !

Crusoe- so pleased the wedding wasn't too terrible, was thinking about you at the weekend. Sent you an IM.

Mrs Bunny- October is brilliant news, not too long to wait and lovely to hear you sounding so upbeat. Hi!

Jules- Brave and awesome is pretty apt for you, going for tx at some point after the year you've had. It really does take some guts to drag yourself out of the 'fed up pit' and move on sometimes, but especially with IVF I think as you need a little extra for this I think. You deserve a bit of a change in luck, hun and I'm here to will you on. 

Got a morning off digging tomorrow to take my Nan for a CT scan, bless her. She has lost some weight suddenly and has a funny swelling in her lower tum so she's under the oncology department but so far they've found nothing. Hopefully they won't tomorrow either and it's just a big poo but I wanted to take her and reassure her they're not too bad (CT Scans, not big poos). Sounds v.flippant and I really don't mean it to but if you don't have a sense of humour you get down don't you? Here's to big poos I say...

Love to everyone,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM - I have been thinking of you and sending you    

Thanks for the hug! 

Giggly - sorry to hear about your Nan, really hope that it does turn out to be a big poo! 

Re the patio - I have this mental image of you breaking up rocks, chain gang style with your DH! 

Big   to everyone!

Jules
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Bluebell, we have 3 x 3 day old frosties waiting. Apparently Ceram will defrost them all and if they all survive, they will consider putting all 3 back - rather scary!! But we know that the probability is that they won't all thaw successfully - it's a bit difficult at the moment feeling excited, but trying to keep our feet on the ground in case they don't survive.. Lots of you have been in this sort of situation I know.... But yes, GG, I am upbeat, it's good to make plans!

Crusoe, glad the wedding went ok for you, and what an interesting chat you must have had with the bride's aunt. You're right, we are very fortunate to have all these treatments available to us now (however many hoops we have to go through to have them).

GG, you're always up to something aren't you - this time making a patio! That'll help your muscles grow big and strong so they can burn fat more quickly   I hope your Nan's scan goes ok and that it isn't anything serious - big poos can cause all sorts of problems! At least your Nan's got you to keep her smiling.

RSMUM - great news about the blasts, not that you'll need them now that you're no longer in denial!
Lots of     and    

Jules, I actually lost 2lb last week and if I keep on at that rate I'll have lost over a stone by the time we go to Spain and will be lighter than I've been for about 2 years!! Now that is an incentive! My stomach still looks big though. Hope you're getting on ok.

Hello to Dawn, Mini-me, safarigirl, Sasha, izzy, Tea, Pen P, Bel, and especially Heffalump and everyone I've missed this time.
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mrs Bunny - well done on the 2lbs lost! I haven't weighed myself this week, but trousers feel a little bit loser, so that is a good sign! I am following the Food Doctor plan, eating lots of fruit and cutting out the junk! 

I am aiming to lose at least a stone!

Jules
xxx


----------



## three_stars

RS MUM- Take it easy know you are home.  I am am sending as much good vibes as I can muster!!!!

Heffalump-  hope you are hanging in there and you get the news you dream for in a few more days.

GG-  I know how frustrating misdiagnosis are ( had several in my lifetime!  )  Guess it is what makes me spend so much time now researching for myself; great that it is possible to do on the internet but would rather know that all DRs are competent.  Go to Athens if you feel more comfortable with the DR there.  Great you have family over there at least.

Crusoe- glad your  wkd wedding event went Ok.  I am sure you would have felt bad if you had not gone.

Bluebell.. your story of stuck hand made me laugh too!  These drugs are more precious then gold.  

Ok I have two questions from reading through the threads:
What is a locum?
What is the deal with these tic toc tea  

I have never seen such dreary weather.  ******* with rain night and day over here in Paris. Although yesterday it was fairly sunny but was predicted rain.  I guess it is making up for it again last night and today.  Not sure why I bothered bringing out the summer clothes this year.  It actually feels cold today.

Hope everyone is doing fine.

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## safarigirl

tic toc is just the brand name of a tea called rooibos - comes from south africa, naturally caffeine free, good for pregnant women (even children)  Taste is a bit acquired, but once you get used to it really lovely (you can make it with milk etc like normal tea)  Bonnie if you want i will send you some, just IM me if you would like to try ...

big hello to everyone and special thoughts to RSMUM on tww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newday

Hi all

haven't posted on here much lately. I have decided that If my af plays ball I will go for FET at the end of Sept taking Friday off (my Mum has a medical appt and needs someone with her!) ha ha.

Anyway I have chekced my timetable today I have 2 frees 2 6th form lessons that don't get covered and one year 10 class so there will only be one hours cover all day plus I have student teacher with me during form time so she can take the rigister.

I have made an appointment to see a hypnotherapist on saturday to see if she can help with weight issues and possibly anything else around the IVF. Will also go and see acu in a couple of weeks so feel that at least the ball is rolling again. If the FET doesn't work then we have a fresh cycle booked for Feb half term

Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Great news Dawn. fingers crossed for you at the end of September.

I have had a course of hypnotherapy (about 6 sessions) I went because I think I had started to believe that IVf could never work for me and I wanted to turn that around.
I found the sessions good and I think overall they have made me feel more positive. The hypnotherapist also taught me lots of relaxation and calming techniques which have been useful.

Good luck
Crusoe
xx

Love to all the abroadies - I'm at work so better go.
Thanks for the IM GG. I will reply - probably at the weekend!


----------



## bluebell

Great news Dawn !  Hope this FET is the one for you ! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.  It sounds all vey complicated with rearranging classes etc. I hope the hypnotherapist helps you chill out ready for the day !  Really hoping this is your time, as you so deserve to be a mummy after all you have been through.

RSMUM.....hope the '2 week 2 whoooo' (owl noise for 2WW) is going OK.  Hope you got the drug doses sorted.  Wish I could come and wander your lovely hills with you to help take you mind off it.  

Crusoe, your positive attitude is an inspiration.  I have this awful niggling thought in my mind at the mo that this tx will be a BFN, I thnk because both my last txs resulted in BFPs (albeit a m/c for the last one), that I can't help feeling this one will be a BFN just because of probability.  It's like a little bee stuck in my bonnet (OK I know I live in the countryside but I promise I don't wear bonnets), and it won't go away.  I have been much more positive for other cycles. I think I will take a leaf out of your book and try some relaxation and positive thinking stuff, especially as I feeling stressed at the mo with my job hunt ....seem to be going for 2 interviews a week at the mo, but no joy yet.  It's as if there is too much going on in my life to find the space to focus on this FET.  I feel like I need a few days to chill out and get ready for it.  i am really pleased that i am going to Barcelona on my own, withought DH andDD, as although I love them to the extreme, I need space and 'me time' to gear up for this, even if it is only a day ! 

By the way, a quick question . I can't believe how bad my memory is.  I can't remember whether we have all concluded that it is OK to drink   leading up to transfer day with DE tx, or whether we should abstain from when we start taking the drugs.  After all, I have only done 7 cycles !!     What have you all done re alcohol ?  I really can't remember !

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Bluebelle - can't believe your next tx has come round already...great news. In answer to your question I have tried both drinking alcohol(a few glasses of wine now and then),and abstaining completely on different cycles and the only one I achieved a positive from was the cycle I drank alcohol. Personally I think it's whatever keeps you relaxed and that certainly helps me. I don't really think there's a right answer to this, I think everyones different and you should do what suits yo best...just my humble opinion!! Good luck hun, sorry you're feeling negative. Sending you a big positive hug,xx

Ohh...gotta go at work, catch up with you all later,

Lots of love,
bel,xx


----------



## Plurps

Hi girls

wanted to jump on in....havent posted for a long time as things have been so up down.

anyway, my news is       and am now 7 weeks pregnant.

really cant quite believe it.  trying to focus on the end result rather than every twinge!!!

Snogs

P


----------



## safarigirl

Plurps what wonderful news - 7 weeks as well, what a milestone ... big big congrats to you and heres wishing you a relaxed and uneventful pregnancy


----------



## bluebell

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for Plurps !  You'll be seeing that heatbeat soon !  Enjoy !  

Thanks Bel for your sweet words - you are always such a support to me. Still sad we missed you in Brum.  Are you feeling completely better from the shingles now ?  Must compare blister and pus stories someday over a drink ! 

Giggles, how's yer patio?  Hope you're not burying any dodgy misinforming doctors under it !

Love to everyone !

Bluebellxxx


----------



## Bel

Plurps,

Well done...great news!!! Enjoy!!xxx

Bluebelle - I'm a lot better now thank you, just concious of my scaring that's left...so vain!! Enjoy your weekend...do you get the Bank Hol in Scotland 

Crusoe - Hope you are feeling positive about your next tx...will be thinking of you and willing a Bfp. Please god if you're listening let this be the one!! Have a great weekend hun,xx

GG - How are you? Finished your patio in time for our wonderful weekend of weather that they have promised? See you soon hun,x

Rsmum - Hope you are okay? Not long now, keeping everything crossed for you,x

Dawn - Good luck for the end of September,xx

Hi to all you wonderful FF buddies...have a great weekend,

Lots of love,
Bel,xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

CONGRATS PLURPS!!! That's great news. Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy.

Bluebell, tried to IM you but your box is full. Thank you soooooo much for the little pressie.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Happy Birthday Sasha

Have a wonderful day sweetheart

Love Emxx​


----------



## bluebell

Sasha, didn't realise your birthday was so close to Bella's !  Hope you had a lvoely day, and a new job too !  What a great week for you !

Lots of love,

Bluebell xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Plurps.
Many Congratulations!  That is wonderful news!

Happy Birthday to Sasha as well.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## safarigirl

Sasha - happy birthday!  Have a glorious day with your daughter - and i hear a new job as well.  Excellent.  Thinking of you and sending you lots of love for your special day.


----------



## RSMUM

Fantastic news Plurps!

And HAPPY B'day Sasha - hope you're having a great one!

X


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks everyone, I had a great day in our local park with Bella as well as my & Dh's family. Soooo glad to finally see summer again!

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Congratulations Plurps on your BFP - that is wonderful news!








to Sasha - glad that you had a lovely day!

RSMUM - hope that you are staying sane during the 2ww, when do you test? Sending you    and all the luck in the world!

Heffalump - not long to go until you test, hoping for a BFP for you too hun,   

Bel - re: alchohol I drank one glass of wine a day up until ET, then gave it up after transfer - I have heard one glass of red will do no harm and may even improve blood flow but you have to do whatever you feel comfortable with.

Sorry no more personals, had a busy day and need my beauty sleep! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Ah - thanks Jules, for thinking of me hun - having a horrid time these last few days though as the 2ww madness is really hitting badly - convinced it hasn't worked this time as feel really " flat " and " normal "...feeling pretty   ..on the other hand though,have been haivng a fab time with DD as the weather has been nice and there's been lots on..may go to an open-air play tonight and tomorrow we are signed up for a "bat walk " which will be kind of spooky and fun I hope! 

Hef - how you doing? better than me I hope?

Giggles - I've been thinking about you loads and hope you are ok - worrying about you nan too.

Bloob - sent you an IM about the  ..my doc in the Czech R recommeneded a nice long lunch and a glass of red AFTER ET! so there you go! 

Bel - how are you doing hun? Thanks for all the text supprt - really really appreciate it..

How's everyone else? Pretty quiet on here these days? Anyone heard from AJ and Bonnie too?

Safarigirl - how are you and your little one?

Hope you are all having a good bank holiday break..have a quiet day plannned today, sitting about in the garden I thnk - yum!

Take care and thanks soo much for all the kindness and support - I REALLY apprecaite it - espeically these last few days..

D X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

just popping in to say a quick 

and to send some           and  to RSMUM

and to thank you all for your lovely IM's and messages

I am doing ok well actually very mad if i am honest dh is egging me on to do a test     

Hes feeling the strain, i have had strong pg symptoms for about 4 days which i have felt positive about but then yesterday i had a really negative day thinking what if its the drugs  

and perhaps i have done too much reading too! lol

Off for a ride up the coast at lunch so dh nagging to get ready!

love to all
Emxx


----------



## safarigirl

Heffalump and RSMUM - thinking of you both during this torrid two week wait - hoping we get a double trouble bonanza next week - champers on me then!  And boy do i want to be buying for you both ..... both in my thoughts ....

Enjoy the sunshine and warm those bellies !!!

I'm busy painting frida's room - a lovely lilac, except that it seems to be mostly on me and not on the wall!  I look like i have some strange purple chicenpox going on with all the splatters on me.


----------



## crusoe

Just a quickie from me as I am in a state of shock.  
Clinic called us at lunchtime today to say our wonderful donor is having egg collection tomorrow!!!! Yikes!!!! My scan is not booked until Tuesday at 11.45. IM are taking a gamble that this will be ok (the last 5 have been prefect on prevous cycles) and if it is I am off to Spain Tuesday evening for transfer Wednesday lunchtime. 
This is much earlier than we thought and at this point I am not even sure if my DH will be able to come with. He has a nightmare week at work coming up and I think it might be easier all round if he stays in the UK. I'll miss him but it's not as if I don't know my way round BCN or what is involved in transfer!!!!!

So I'm asking you wonderful ladies if you can keep everything crossed for me!!! 
I owe several of you PM's  - especially GG, Bel, RSMum and MistyC - forgive me I don't think I am going to be able to get back to you until I am home from Spain - hopefully with 2 precious embies on board!!    

Meanwhile - Plurps, I am delighted to read your news. Huge congratualtions to you.     

RSMum - hope you are doing ok on the 2ww. Masses of positivity coming your way.     
Heffalump - the same positive vibes to you for testing too.      

Thank-you all for your support.

Much love and thanks and loads of luck
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

BEST OF LUCK HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe- no wonder you're in shock! Wishing you all the very best, hun, and SO hoping this will be your turn and that you and RSMum will be rubbing matching bumps v.soon. And Bluebell and all the other ladies going soon, obviously. Will think orange for you for the coming days...                          

Debs- hope you're bearing up ok, am thinking about you and willing your 2ww to be a happy one.  With a happy ending, clearly.                               

Haven't had much time to read and post, will try to catch up tomorrow. Have the trots and vomming for England (TMI, sorry!) so you're lucky I'm here at all!

Plurps- big fat congrats hun!

Gotta go,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Newday

Crusoe

just wanted to wish you good luck and hope all goes well.
Rsmum you know that I am thinking of you take care

Dawn


----------



## Jennifer

Crusoe -    All the very best of luck hun    Thinking of you and sending loads of sticky vibes your way 

Love to everyone else


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just seen crusoes news

WOW

Wishing you a safe journey and hoping that this 2ww will go smoothly for you honey

        

Sept is to be a good month for abroadies  i am hoping so much for you and RSMUM!

love Emxx


----------



## Sasha B

Crusoe, brilliant news hun!!! I bet it came as a bit of a shock, but a welcome one at that. I  hope Et goes really well and that you'll be back with your two embies before you know it.

Rsmum & Em, you are both in my thoughts particularly as you get to the end of your 2ww. 

Hi to everyone else. Giggly, I hope you feel better soon. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## coconutkym

hi crusoe, thought u would be at IM same time as me, but now u have jumped the gun and wil be there very sonn!! best wishes.

heffalump we chatted on thursday. best of luck for result soon.

coco


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - good luck for your tx! I think that sometimes it is good not to have too much time to worry about it all, but hard in terms of the logistics of booking flights, accommodation and taking time off work!

Giggly - sorry to hear that you are ill, poor you, hope that you are feeling better soon. Hope that you got reassuring news about your Nan.

Em and RSMUM - sending you    

Dawn - hope that the hypnotherapy helps, I blame my weight gain on the drugs that I have taken, but I know that I have been comfort eating for England.....really trying to eat healthily at the moment and to shift the flab! I used to be so slim and now I feel like I have woken up to find myself wearing one of those "fat suits" that actors use!  

Safarigirl - lilac sounds lovely for your little girl.

AJ and Bonnie - I hope that you are both keeping well.

Hello to Bel, MrsBunny and everyone else that I haven't mentioned by name but who I will immediatley think about just as soon as I hit the "Post" button! 

Hope that everyone has been enjoying the lovely weather this weekend, I have had a lovely time just doing a bit of gardening and generally "pottering" about (makes me sound like an old lady, but I do like to "potter"!)

Jules
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi dear Abroadies!

Crusoe- so excited for you to be off for ET already.  I am sure everything will be fine.  Fingers crossed for you.

Heffalump and RS MUM-  hang in there!  It is so hard those last few days.  Wishing you both a super positive test.

GG-  so sorry to hear you are ill.     Really hope you are better soon.  I feel for you.


I am pretty upset today.  DD had yet another Kidney exam today and turns out that she does in fact have a double kidney system.  So looks like her surgery will be more complicated now.  She was so brave.  Not a tear for the injections ( I now know to ALWAYS use the EMLA "magic creme") She laid fairly calmly on a cold xray table for over two hours.  I had to where those lead aprons and stay behind a wall so could not hold her hand the whole time like last spring.

When she saw an ultrasound machine she right away said " that's the machine the DR. used to put a baby seed in your tummy!" I guess all these xrays have not diminished her memory!

Hello to everyone else following the thread..

love
b


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie from me.....

Crusoe .....wey hey ... so excited for you !  I hope you manage to book everthing in time.  Will be wishing as hard as I possibly can that it all goes well for you, and that you get tyhe biggest basket of eggs and embies ever known !  When will you stay 'til ?  I will be going out on Monday ... kinda disappointed we won't be there at the same time !

Giggles... poor you.  You have had quite a bit recently, what with toothypegs trouble etc.  Hope the vomming ceases soon.  The tx drugs always give me the squits .... DH is always horrifed at the symphonies coming from the bathroom.

RSMUM, so sorry the 2WW is hitting you harder this time.  There's no getting away from what a bugger it is ! Hope that your bat walk etc manage to distract you a bit.  We found a sweet little dead Pipistrelle bat in our garden the other day ... he (and yes, he was a he ... quite well endowed for such a small boy), had got caught in a burdock plant and ripped all his wings and got stuck ... poor little sweetie.

Em, hope the 2WW isn't too bad for you either, and that you enjoyed your ride up the coast.  I do hope that was in a car and bot on a horse / donkey / camel / speedboat.

I'm hopefully off for tx next Weds.  Been for lining scan today ... 11mm, but a couple of small cysts as well..... not had them before ... any advice ?

Bonnie, your DD sounds soooooooooo sweeeet.

Hello to Bel, Miss Minerva, AJ, Safari-lilac girl, etc etc etc etc.

Love Blooooooobs xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell! You and Crusoe in Barca together, you lucky ladies. Are you going to meet up? I'm afraid I don't know about the cysts but I'm sure others will be able to help. Congrats on your new job by the way, it sounds ideal for you and part-time too. Yay! Clever you.   All the best for next week, hun, will be crossing all things crossable for you.     Thanks for the detail on your tx squits, I'm quite open about my toilet habits but I know not everyone is so at least I have a 'sharing' buddy.   I am, for your info, over the attached-to-the-bog stage, thanks, but not out of the megasorearse stage. Hope no-one's feeling ill reading this! Wishing you LOADS of luck in Barcelona, hun.

RSMum- I owe you an IM, hope you're bearing up ok. When do you test? Hugs and hopeful hugs at that.     

Bonnie- nice to see you posting, sorry to hear DD's op won't be so easy as you'd hoped but I guess at least they've picked up the potential problems in advance. Sounds like she's a big brave soldier, what a sweetheart. Hope those wee triplets aren't giving you too much trouble and the morning sickness is clearing up. Have you broken the news to your family yet? DD is going to have a ready made family there, I can just imagine the fun.  Bet you've got a noticeable bump already. Hugs from me for all of you... xxx

Hola69- congrats on the arrival of your little girl, hope all is well with you all. Enjoy! xxx

Radnorgirl- you must be next... Wishing you all the best and hoping for some lovely news soon. Take care.

Bel- looking forward to seeing you at the weekend!

Sasha- congrats on the new job too, full steam ahead for you and Bella.  

OK, enough chat, really have to go. 
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Crusoe, lots of luck to you for your early trip to Spain, will wait to hear news of 2 lovely embies with you when you're back   

RSMUM and Em, thinking of you both, and wishing you both well for your tests, hopefully you're at the stage now where you're just resigning yourself to 'whatever will be will be' and not driving yourselves even more mad, fingers crossed that it's good news!!     
 

Bluebell, super lining! No knowledge about the cysts, sorry, but I'm sure they won't prevent things going ahead and you'll be in Spain before you know it! Glad you've been successful with the job hunting too!

Bonnie, sorry about your DD's complications, she sounds really brave - it's really sad when children get so used to hospital procedures that they take it in their stride, but it also makes you feel really proud of them. xx

Giggly, hope you're better soon, that goes for your ar$e too  

Safarigirl, hope the painting's going well. Lilac is a lovely restful colour!

Congratulations to Plurps!

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## bluebell

This is just to say that I am sooooooooooooo envious of Giggles and Bel meeting up ... wish I could be there..... in fact I am tempted to fly down and join you.  Have a great time together !  Are your DHs going too ?  Somehow I feel it will be a bit of a riot !  
Bloobs xxxxxxx
PS Giggles, hope the botty is feeling soft ands sweet by now.  I am happy to talk bodily functions with you any day ... now there are the delightful piles I got since having shingles .......I will tell you about them over a candlelit dinner some day.


PPS RSMUM and Em.


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks Bloob!


----------



## Bel

Crusoe - Good luck hun...will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bluebelle - I wish you could join us on Saturday?? You are VERY welcome. Us two riot yes, probably!!! You didn't tell me about piles after shingles...is that what I have to look forward to? Thought you might appreciate my story at the Canal last week. Bending down to hold Barney to make sure he didn't fall in, I lost my balance, went fully clothed head first into the canal and took Barney with me....last time he'll trust me!! Dh didn't know whether to laugh or cry!! I had my brand new mobile in my pocket. It's completely ruined, but I don't know if they will believe my claim on the insurance??  Thought you might like that one...and no I don't think me and Giggles should venture down the canal on Saturday!!

Rsmum - Signs sound good hun, not long nowxxxxx

Em - 2 days to go.....everything crossed,xxx

Mrs Bunny - Good to hear from you,xx

Hi to Jules, coconut, sasha, Bonnie, AJ, Jen, Dawn, Safari-girl and Izzy,

Love,
Bel,xx


----------



## coconutkym

i had my endo scan today on day 7 of cycle, thick 11mm. now im worried its 2 thick 2 early as Fet on day 16.   

i am in barcelonea on 6th a nd 7th sept for FEt. too late for crusoe and bluebell but will chat to u on return in 2ww 

luv coco


----------



## safarigirl

Bel thanks for the laugh and mental picture!!!!

coco i've heard your lining cant be too thick, so lots of luck to you and crusoe and bluebell, and special thoughts to our two week waiters ...


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bel- 
What a laugh, and no, please don't take me to the canal as I'm so clumsy i's just asking for trouble! Will check with DH later about MIL and her putting a spanner in the works about the weekend but I REALLY want to come! Poor Barney, at least he's probably good at doggie paddle...  He should have been saving you!

Coco-
I've also heard it can't be too thick, only that it can get too old and some ladies should have transfer earlier in the cycle.  Having said that, I'd still check with your clinic in case they want to change any of your meds. If this is a FET cycle maybe they'll ask you to pop over earlier? Good luck anyway.   

Bloobs (soon to be checking her Boobs)-
How are you going to fly down when you'll be in Barcelona, you pudding?! Of course you're v.welcome but I'm sure you'd rather be collecting your frosties and knicker-knockering! Best of luck, chick.   Safe trip...

Really shouldn't be on here, bye!
Love to EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Giggly
xx


----------



## three_stars

Bel-  that was absolutely hysterical!  ONe of those times you need to have been caught on film.  Probably would have won in a funny video contest.

Coco.  I agree that your clinic will likely change your meds, lowering your estradiol I would think and you could do transfer 2 days early.  My linings until this year were always at 14 at last measurement and I got BFP in 2003 with that.  I think you will be OK. 11 is really perfect right now.Did they tell you if there was a triple line showing already?  I hope your clinic will put your mind to rest.

Sending extra big hugs to RSMUM and Heffalump.  HANg inthere ladies.
Love to all the rest of you.

B


----------



## Sasha B

Bel, not that I make a habit of laughing at the misfortunes of others, but I had a   on my face when I read your post. I think you & Giggly ought in invest in arm bands if you plan to go anywhere near the canal (and a doggy swimming aid for Barney).

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Em & RSMUM,

Hang in there girls, only a few more sleeps. Sending you heaps of   and  .

Sasha xxx


----------



## coconutkym

thak u for endo depth advice. have emailed clinic to see if they want me earlier, i am itching to get on with it anyway, 

fingers crossed for heffalupm for tomorrows test     

coco

UPDATE IM got back to me, still ok for day 16 FEt, its gonna be thick as mattress by then!


----------



## bluebell

Dear Coco !

We are in exactly the same boat, as my lining was 11mm day 7 and I am having transfer day 16.  My experience is that the lining tends to stabilise at the day 7 thickness, ie not keep increasing, unless the drugs dose is increased.  Mine has always been the same day 7 as day 11.  I presume that is the norm eh girls ?

Lots of big lurrrrv to Em and RSMUM, and wishing you loads of luck.

Bel, wish I had been there.  Was it in the country or right in the heart of urban Brum ?

Giggles, you never know.... I could have dropped in on you on the way to IVI, so beware !!  No, actually, i was joking, so you cna relax, I won't be coming to push you in canals ! Memories of that dream are coming back (who was it that had it ??) about the fishing trip and you with your bags of raisins.

Love to everyone else.

Bloooooooooooobs xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Heffalump, special thoughts to you today and tomorrow for testing.  You are in my thoughts and everything crossed for you ....


----------



## Grumpygirl

Heffalump- all the very best for tomorrow, thinking of you...                       

RSMum- are you staying away from those pee sticks?? Thinking of you too!    

Crusoe- hopefully you'll have had ET by now, here's hoping this is the start of something beautiful...

Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

Good luck ladies, thinking of you all!

Schmoo x


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, just in case you manage to get to an internet cafe, I hope that ET went perfectly for you and that you have a bumper crop !

Em and RSMUM ....................... here are my last minute extra big whopper good wishes ......               

I am a bit jittery today ... my Estradiol levels were a bit low (only 227) but the clinic have kept me at the same level of patches as my lining is good at 11mm.  They will see how my estradiol is by the end of the week, and if it is too low they will up the patches.  I have never had this problem before.  There is always something !  As it is Friday when my blood test was booked for, the result wouldn't be in until Monday, which means that I have now booked one for tomorrow too, just in case, but IVI haven't got back to me as to whether this is OK. There is always faff with tx ! 

I have now booked my flights, so I just hope it will be OK !!!  To top it all, DH arrived home from work and announced he was going straight back out ... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ! I needed him to be there to mind Ria whilst I booked my accommodation.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrr and double grrrrrrrrrrrrrr !  Sorry, offload there !

But anyway, I will turn all my positive thoughts tonight to Crusoe, RSMUM and Em.  Let's hope for a triple whammy ... two BFPs and a good strong implantation.  If you don't all get BFPs I will do as Bel did and go and jump in the canal.... well actually if you all three get BFPs I think I would jump in for joy anyway !  .. although we don't have a canal near here so I will jump in a loch or the sea !

Right, stop rambling Bluebell !!!

Love Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just wanted to pop in and leave some 

                      

for RSMUM and Crusoe

Thanks for all your posts and IM's 

We caved in yesterday and got a bfn 
official beta tomorrow morning 

praying it was just too soon but prepared either way now

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## RSMUM

Em! SOO hope it was too early - what time of day did you do the test? And how many days since ET has it been? Just got your IM - SOOO sweet of your DH, he sounds lovely....will reply later as DD is pestering me...when will you get the results of the bloods? The nurse at my local GP told me today I wouldn't get the results until Monday if I test tomorrow! MONDAY?! Can't wait THAT long! Will be crossing everything for you hun.

Bloob - what level are they looking for then? they are VERY thorough. Stepan doesn't even require a lining scan - it's up to you to take the risk - he won't do the transfer if the lining is too thin..but that's it.Good idea booking a test for tomorrow. Tried to ring you this afternoon but your phone was off - bet you are a little busy eh?!   Hope you get somewhere nice to stay!

Crusoe - thinking of you hun and hoping you get a bumper crop  

OOPs better go - R is FAR too quiet!  

Thanks for all you lovely support and positivity girls it is SO unbelievably great to know you are all thinking of me..

Huge hugs to you all

Deb X


----------



## Martha Moo

Deb

ET was 18th
i tested yesterday with first wee of day altho it was 4 am and only held on 3 and half hours
so was 10 days post ET

We were going to do a hpt before going to clinic but thought better of that 

still hoping for a bfp 

Em


----------



## RSMUM

ooh - please don't give up hope yet - that's really early to test hun!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Em - it is very early to test and I doubt if a wee only 3 and a half hours old would have enough hormone in it to register.

I have everything crossed for you and RSMUM!

[fly]       [/fly]

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Em,
Hope your hpt was a duff one and the beta tests shows a different result for you both. Sending you and DH a big fat anti-pee-stick-hug   and some .
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## coconutkym

heffalump, hope get different news omorioiow or soon. i thounght test day was always 14 days after ET? 

bluebell are we cycling togther? think u r also in barcelona but a different clinic to me. i am at IM like crusoe     

IM have told me that day 16 FEt is ok even though 10mm thick on day 7 already,. they are leaving oestrogen patches(200mg every 4 days as they are) 

luv coco


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to know I tested this morning and got a BFP!   

VERY,very,very scared after May but very,very, very excited too!

In shock as I had NO symptoms whatsover!

Off for blood this morning   

D X


----------



## Misty C

Woooohooo Debs!

[fly]                                 [/fly]

Love 
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Newday

FANTASTIC news

I am sooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you

Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh debs - best news ever - so excited for you, let us know the beta results - and once again that just shows, symptoms, no symptoms ... mean nothing.  i am so so so so so so happy. yippppeee - i'm opening the drinks bar later, juice for you, and stiff drinks for all the abroadies ....

Heffalump everything crossed for you today ...


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Just a quick post for now 

Deb so very pleased for you sweetheart

When do you get your beta  resulthun 

Mine is just in well ok an hour ago!

Havent been able to stop shaking since and now i really do feel sick

Its a 



bhcg is 109 at 14 days post ec

Dh is in tears

Em


----------



## Misty C

Its a huge woooohooo Em!

[fly]                              [/fly]

Love 
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Fan - bloody - tastic!!!        

I won't get my blood results until tomorrow late afternoon, until then I daren't even go to the loo!  


XXXXXX


----------



## coconutkym

RSMUM and Heffalump                   

fab news. so pleased for u both. make sure u get hcg checked again in few days 2 make sure its doubling


----------



## Marina

Heffalump and RSMUM Debs 

What fantastic news, HUGE congrats to you both so happy for you both    

Love

Marina
XXXXX


----------



## crusoe

Well what fantastic news to come home too! Many, many congratulations to RSMUM and Heffalump I am so excited and happy for you both!!                                     

I just hope I will be joining you in BFP land soon. I had transfer yesterday. Our wonderful donors have given us 5 beautiful embies. 3 grade 9's were transferred and we are absolutely thrilled to have 2 more in the freezer.
I had to sign a consent form for a 3 embie transfer but it was the clinics suggestion to have a triple transfer - given my history they are obviously throwing caution to the wind.
My Mum is totally freaked by the thought of triplets while at this point I am secretly thrilled. My Dad was quick to remind me that he has cousins who are triplets - I'm sure I've told this story before but I'll tell it again.Two of the triplets  have "normal" names but the third who was very small when she was born is called Tiny. I jest not -her name really is Tiny but unfortunately  now in her late 60's she is far, far, far from being tiny anymore!!! Always makes me smile!!!  

Anyway it looks like I have lots of catching up to do. Many thanks for all your PM's and messages - they really help me a great deal in trying to maintain a positive attitude.

Bluebell are you the next one to go for tx? Loads of positive thoughts to you.         

Love and luck
Crusoe

xxx


----------



## Olly

Oh EM,

Humugous congrats..fab news. You do such stirling work supporting the rest of us..so brille to hear sbout your bfp.

Ollyx


----------



## safarigirl

Heffalump so very very pleased - double great news, and to two such worthy people ...my heart is very happy today ....


----------



## Grumpygirl

RSMum & Em- What brilliantly stonkingly fabulous news from two very lovely people, here's hoping the good luck runs on and on!    

           

Oh, I did have fun picking out those happy smileys!

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

What can I say....what a wonderful day!!! Congratulations to Rsmum and Em. It's so lovely to hear positive news....gives us all hope!!

Crusoe - Hun, lovely to have you home safe with special cargo on board. Well what can I say...I think we are on a roll and you are NEXT!! Love the triplets story....got a good feeling about this one. rest up and try not to think about the 2ww too much (yeah right!!!) Sending you a big positive hug,xxx

Right...I am going to have a drink to you all tonight to celebrate!!

Love,
Bel,xx


----------



## Plurps

RSMUM and Heffalump - holy smoke....what very very exciting news.          

I know what you mean about shaking....I actually did four pregnancy tests just to make sure - the last one was just after I had the blood test!!!!

Good luck with the next few weeks.....I thought getting this far was a big hurdle.  Now we have to get to 12 weeks!!

Plurps


----------



## MrsBunny

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO DEB & EM !!!!!

           

Have you both come down off the ceiling yet? No, thought not! and quite right too!

And Crusoe, great news about your triple transfer, and the two for the freezer. Lots of love and     coming your way.

What an exciting day!

Safarigirl, is the bar open yet?


----------



## bluebell

Yiiiiiipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!

The best news ever.  RSMUM, me ole pal... so pleased for you, and thanks for finding the time to text me.  Em, you are so sweet, so caring about everyone else's stuff, but so calm and modest about your own.  I am so happy for you.

Crusoe, triple whammy for you too !  I hope that having three on board gives you a sense of confidence. Go on little threesome... stick !

Yes, it's me next ..FET planned for next Weds.  It's like waiting in the queue for a bungee jump.

Bel, how are you sweetie ?

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Fantabulousa!!!!

Wonderful news! Congratulations to RSMUM and Em! Your are both such lovely people who so deserve this!

[         


Jules
xxx


----------



## hola69

Debs sweetheart just wanted to add my congrats..am so happy for you sweetheart you desevr this so much...

Sorry havent postedf much but things are a little crazy..Amelie is doing great and is 16 days old..

Love to all 

L xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

EM & DEB,

DOING A LITTLE DACE OF JOY FOR YOU RIGHT NOW!!!     

FANTASTIC! CONGRATULATIONS! SO PLEASED FOR YOU BOTH.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Amapo

Just thread-crashing to say a huge congrats to you lovely ladies!! Congratulations to RSMUM and Heffalump! Supadupa news!!!  

love Amapo


----------



## ladyblue

Sorry, it has been an awfully long time since I have posted but I just wanted to say a HUGE 'WELL DONE' to Debs for your BFP. I am so chuffed for you.  Fingers crossed hun.  

Also well done to Heffalump, so glad to read of these BFPs - an inspiration indeed!

Oh wow, I am soooo happy for you both...it brings it all back

Debs
  x


----------



## AlmaMay

Debs and Em,

I'm over the moon for you both.    Hope you both have a healthy, happy pg.  

Crusoe,

I hope you had a wonderful time in BCN and your little stowaways are making themselves at home.  

Hi to all the Abroadies!  

x,
Almamay


----------



## Tea63

Great news to start a Friday with  
So happy for you both, Em and Debs - big congratulation from here  
And Crusoe - good luck in the 2ww of hell  
And hello to the rest of you abrodies  
Tea


----------



## casey

Hello to all the abroadies 
haven't posted on FF for a while as we have been in Spain for 2 months - it was great and tiger has really settled in to our family and feels like he has always been there in the middle of us causing havoc and giving out hugs and kisses - he's a charmer and we love him 

Anyway just had to pop in and see how all my old friends were getting on and its so lovely to come back to such wonderful news on the abroadies thread  

debs and heffalump - absolutely over the moon for you both     

crusoe - will be thinking of you and sending you all the     that i can 

bye for now love caseyxxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
Just to ask a bit of lining advice.  Just been for my scan this morning (second lining scan) and my lining had actually gone down from 11 to 8.9mm.    It also didn't look as 'crisp', ie the trilaminar structure didn't look half as good as Monday.  The nurse that did the scan is one of their less communicative ones, and always seems jittery and nervous, and I always find her nerves pass on to me, and I really had to push her to say if it was an OK lining still. She said yes, but didn't say it in a reassuring/confident way.  Also my estradiol levels were too low on Monday so still waiting for blood test result from yesterday to see if they have gone up.  Because of clinic openong times I may not find out until tomorrow from Spain what they want me to do.  Being a worrier I am worried the lining may be past it's best and beginning to disintegrate and they might get me to abandon the cycle.  I hate 'blips' like this.  I've booked my flight and accommodation already so will be pi**ed off if I have to cancel.
Anyone got any experience of this ?  For some reason I have had real trouble getting the patches to stick this time which could have something to do with it.  I keep finding them peeling off by up to about a third to a half of the patch, so I have to keep replacing them.  I've never really had this probelm before so maybe theyve changed the adhesive recipe !  I feel so embarrassed to get into a tizz  , but it always throws me when things don't go to plan.
Sorry for the 'me' post in the midst of all the celebrations.
Love from a twitchy Bluebell xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Casey,
Sorry, our posts crossed.  Great to hear from you and hello to little Tiger !!
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Twitchy Bloobs,
No wonder you're a bit twitchy, hun. I hate it when the nurses don't give you the very fullest possible information, don't they know we're practically experts ourselves...   I've had a fair bit of experience with patches having used them as my HRT every month for the 1st 2 yrs I needed them and I have to say they're a pain in the bum. Whether they stay stuck on or not seems to depend on the box- pure luck. Sometimes they'd fall off after a day and sometimes you'd need to peel them off after 3 days with tweezers! They'd always have the same stickiness in the same box though, so maybe if you have to do it again (hope not) you could invest in a couple of different boxes and mix and match. I'm sure if you call your clinic they might say you could just take some extra oestrogen orally to plump things up. At least by scanning regularly you're ahead of the game. Sending you a nice big hug. xxx

Casey- 
2 months in Spain- wow! Sounds wonderful! Our next door neighbours adopted and weren't allowed passports for their 2 for 2 years so you're lucky you could get away. Tiger sounds wonderful, and you sound lovely and happy. Just what I like to hear!

Bel- sending you an IM
Better go, 
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Bluebell - I agree with GG the patches are a nightmare and I have gone through phases where the bloomin things won't stick to me either, while others are virtually impossible to remove.
I have found they definately don't stick well if you stick them on your skin while it is still hot from a bath or shower - best to let yourself cool down for half an hour or so. In the past I have resorted to sticking plasters over the edge of the patches to hold them on but fortunately I haven't had to do that for a long while. Some boxes of patches are definately stickier than others so if you have plenty crack open a new box, they may be very different.

It is also my personal theory that these scans are not always very precise in terms of measuring thickness. How many days have you been on the patches? I would be amazed if your lining was disintegrating already. You can in theory be kept on patches for weeks with no ill effects to the lining. 
I too hate non-communicative or non-reassuring nurses - don't they realise how much we build ourselves up for each little step and how stressed it can make us feel if we don't get the info we are looking for or if things don't quite go to plan?
I'm sure all will be fine and that you hear from Spain soon.
Keeping everything crossed for you.

casey - so glad all has worked out well for you. Adoption is a definate future option for us and it is so reassuring to hear from someone who has done it an is glad they have!!

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell,
I also meant to say that you shouldn't wear body lotion or moisturiser on your bum or legs or wherever you're putting your patches as they can also help them fall off. I'm probably teaching you to suck eggs but just in case! And I'm not calling you Grandma either... 

Crusoe-
Sending you a big positive 2ww snog! Would send a smilie but can't find the kiss one. Oh well, here's a bum since we're talking about patches!  

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya! Just got the bloods back - the count was 888!  

I know in some cultures that's three unlucky numbers but it works for me!!!     

D X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Bluebell thinking of you sweetie    

Crusoe sending you  

Deb blimey how many days past ET was that

thats a fab number remind me how many embies did u have put back 

love to all

off for an afternoon nap!

Em


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya! 14 days post transfer, 2 embies ( grade one, 8 cell, day 3 ) ...

Just booked my scan - it's going to be a LONG few weeks...

D X


----------



## bluebell

Just typed a post and lost it !

RSMUM .. yippeeeeeeeeee ! OK I use that word al ot, but then there is plenty of reason to use it at the moment !  So pleased for you.  Thanks for giving me your ear to bounce off earlier too !  Hope DD bought something nice with her £1 !

Giggles and Crusoe, you have made me cry with your sweet words.  You are my guardian angels as usual.  IVI have now told me to up the patches.  They asked to see a scan picture, but I didn't get one printed today    .. only of my perfect lining on Monday.  I am still going out,  They haven't cancelled yet.  I can only hope my trilaminarrryness is trilaminarry enough !

Crusoe, how are you feeling with your bumper cargo ?

Bluebellxxxx
PS Do angels pole dance ?


----------



## MrsBunny

RSMUM - great blood count!! Glad you didn't have to wait all weekend for it too  

Bluebell, sorry you're feeling twitchy - I think anyone else would be too! I'm glad that your clinic seem ok with it all and have told you to up the patches, at least this will give you a bit more confidence. I'm quite interested in linings and whether they deteriorate as when I went for tx in June my lining was 3 layers and 14mm before we went to Spain which was quite unbelievable and good, but after having to get a 'new' donor it was actually 10 days later when I had xfer with no additional scans! The clinic were ok about it all but I couldn't help wondering if things had gone downhill somehow......
Anyway, I'm sure things will turn out fine for you but in the meantime here's a  

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Bluebell, so sorry that you are having to deal with these added complications. You're right, it doesn't help when the very people who are supposed to enstill a sense of confidence in you seem to take it away. What have IVI said? I'm sure they will be able to give you a better idea of whats going on & maybe suggest upping your patches. Wish I could say more to reassure you. Sending you the biggest hug xxx

Deb, great numbers! Hang in there hun. Praying for you & that first scan.

Crusoe, hope the 2ww passes really quickly for you & that your embies are snuggling in nicely.

Hi to everyone else,

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI!  I feel like I must be the last to join the party (not been well) but must say I am absolutely elated over the good news for Debs and Em.                     

Crusoe-  your embies sound excellent.  Wishing you BFP in 2 weeks time as well!    

Bluebell- so sorry you are having this stress right now... tx seems to get even more nerve-wracking as the ET day approaches.  I would not think that your lining would start deteriorating this early.  It is difficult when the scan is not done by the same person each time as the difference can simply be due to the place they measured.  I do hope it all works out but I can understand your stress over it. I do hope it all works out for you.

You both are so lovely and I can only wish you both a worry and illness free pregnancy.
Em - I was very moved to know your DH was in tears.
Debs- looks like you are in the "more then one" group!    ? 

Hello to Sasha B , Hola 69, Bel, Plurps, Safarigirl, Giggly,Casey, ALma MAy, LAdyblue, Mrs Bunny, Jules, and everyone else on Aboradies.

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd let you know I've changed my avatar back to the Cock on a Rock in honour of Crusoe's 2ww, so please stroke away and let it rise to the occasion! Phnar, Phnar...   At least I hope I've changed it or you'll all be stroking my dog, who is a very good stroke but I'm sure wouldn't have the same effect. Unless Crusoe wants a litter of puppies.  

Please excuse my weird train of thought, must be the diet coke that has been mainlining through my veins since Bel and I met yesterday! I think we drank about 2 litres each but you must rehydrate when you chat non-stop for hours! A lovely, lovely afternoon, Bel, thanks so much for getting me out of watching my DH set up MIL's computer. God, the boredom that would have entailed...    you Bel! You're a great date. 

Bluebell- Hope you're ok about your lining, I'm sure it's just operator failure. Give the nurse a kick in the shins from me next time you see her. Or you could flick her bra strap and shout "Ha Ha - little tits!" in a very mature way like the boys used to at school. I'm sure you wouldn't do either of these things but fantasising about them has made me smile! Sending you a big pre-jetting-off hug and I'll be stroking the Cock for you as well. You'll be pleased to know no small children have put it in their mouths recently.

Debs- we were celebrating for you yesterday, hun. I'll try to reply to your IM later but lots to do today. BIG hugs and happy celebrations for you.    

Got to go, can't believe I'm back at school tomorrow...   I'll probably enjoy it once I'm back .

Love to everyone,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Bel

Hiya Girls,

Well really fed up as just typed a big message and lost it...grrr!! 

GG - Really enjoyed yesterday afternoon, although I was also peeing all afternoon due to the amount of diet coke we put away!! As I told DH last night(who won y'day by the way with me not watchin!!), it feels like I have known you years, but then if you think how long we have been posting..we have known each other for a couple of years!! I really appreciated being able to talk openly about fertility and all the problems that come with it. You're a cool date...must get together again soon, hopefully with Bumps next time!! have a good week,xx 

Crusoe - Hope the 2ww isn't too bad. Me and GG both had a stroke of the cock on a rock for you yesterday and we even said a little prayer...we looked a bit strange in the pub garden, but we didn't care!! Hope you are okay. sending you massive positive vibes,xx

Bluebelle - Sorry i wasn't around to help with your questions, but I'm glad GG and Crusoe were here to help. I bet you are in sunny Barcelona getting chatted up by gorgeous waiters as i type!! Good luck hun, will be thinking of you,xx

Rsmum - Fantastic news. It made our afternoon yesterady to here you have triplets on board!! Take care hun,xx

Safari-girl - Think you'd better get the celeb bar ready for Crusoe next, then Bluebelle. Boy are you gonna be busy!!xx

Hi to all you gorgeous girls,

Be,xx


----------



## A-D

Hi all
Sorry...I'm useless at posting on here...just can't keep up, but do try!  

Absolutely had to come on and congratulate RSMum and Heffalump - such good news and I really do have my fingers and everything else crossed for Crusoe and Bluebell and all others going through or about to go through tx...

I had prostrap injection on Friday and am due for AF and progynova/cyclogest on Friday next week...getting nervous now! Due to fly out end of month!  

You are all so lovely - I'll try to stay on top of this thread now...promise  

x jamina x


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks soo much for all your congrats girls! Am literally counting every hour until the scan...."too scared to pee"..that's my motto right now..perhpas I should get a t-shirt made...  

Have a blood test tomorrow so hopefully the numbers are rising...did another pee test at 4 this morning ( just CAN'T sleep - can't for the life of me think why?!   ).....maybe I'll do them every day! 

Crusoe - thinking of you hun..and stroking, stroking that cock rock...and willing those embies on...they sound REALLY good and strong...      

Bluebell  thinking of you in Spain - you must be there now - wish I could be with you not here in   Wales

Jamina, WELCOME and thanks for the congrats! It IS hard to keep up - the only answer is to be an abroadies addict like me!   

Almost FELL OFF MY CHAIR laughing at you Bel and GG in the pub, praying a stroking..    and not even       hahaah!!!

Take care, all of you..better go


D X


----------



## crusoe

GG - I have sent you a PM but just wanted to say again that I am deeply honoured that the COAR has been resurrected or me. Please stroke away ladies. Thanks!!!

Lots of love and luck
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

How lovely to come back and read such good news on the thread. 
Congratulations RSMUM and Em - hurray!! 
      
So pleased for you both.

Crusoe - Sending you some sticky positive vibes for the triple bundle    Hope the 2ww hasn't been too bad so far! I've stroked GG cock on a rock pic for you! 

Bluebell - are you in Spain now? Good luck sweetie 

Bel and GG - sounds like you had a great date yesterday girls!

Jamina - not long to go now - good luck. 

As for me, I've been to Isida and had the mountain of tests done. Hope to go back around Oct half term for DE. Have just found out there's a big football match right in the middle of my half term - Dynamo Kiev vs Man U in the Champions league!!! It was difficult getting flights at short notice last time (either that or pay £1400 *each* for BA  ), so it'll be just another thing to worry about!! I have to go then as the tests only last 3 months. Ah well, nobody said this was going to be easy... 
Kiev itself is a beautiful city and the women were like models - I tried to fit in by waering very non-sensible shoes, but all I got were numerous painful blisters!  DH and I were very impressed by the hospital and know we've made the right decision to change clinics.
It's back to work tomorrow after the 6 week summer break, that coupled with PMT, I'm not in the best of moods. I'm sure by Wednesday the summer hols will be a distant memory. 

Hi and best wishes to all,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quick bye bye from me.... I'm off tomorrow morning.  
I'll find a dodgy internet cafe to speak to you all and stroke GG's co*k !!
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

EVERYTHING crossed for you Bluebell hun!


----------



## roze

Dear all, 

Just back from hols and had my first read of posts today as very few internet cafes in rural Dorset and the B+B barely had tv let alone the www - and what news!!

Congrats to Em and Debs and good luck to Bluebell in Barcelona!!!!  Bluebell, I hope things worked out re your lining- its very scary to have last minute problems but as someone pointed out, you can stay on patches for some time.  I hope you are able to relax tomorrow and that the tx goes well on Wednesday.

Bonnie, I am so sorry to hear your news. Please take care of yourself and the two little embies.

Mini me, you are in good hands at Isida, good luck with your down regging in advance of half term.  We will be going out for a second attempt with the frosties at some point, not sure whether this will be Xmas or spring half term, or Easter hols. My DH is also a teacher and hence we need to work around the school term regardless of whether he comes to Isida with me or I go alone.

love and best wishes to all abroadies, its all getting very exciting on here!!!


roze xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Bluebell  sweetie everything crossed for you

Crusoe sending lots of          
for your  everything crossed for you 

Deb  for your blood test tomorrow

roze hope that you had a lovely holiday

 to all i missed

I am now going for a check over tomorrow
I had lot of pain fri night was going to go to EPU on sat morn but they wont touch me cos of how i achieved PG 
DH rang and spoke to clinic and they said oh no come in monday and if your concerned call the emergency number beforehand 

They are going to repeat beta and may do a scan but may not altho we know we wouldnt see much jst atm

Catch up with you all tomorrow

Love Emxx


----------



## bluebell

Thinking of you Em, and hope all goes well tomorrow.  You must have had a scare with the pain.  I hope it has all eased now.

Thank you all for your lovely wishes.

Roze, hope you had a great time in Dorset.

Mini-me, so excited for you too !

Crusoe, hope the 2WW is going OK.  Not sure if you will be testing while I am away.  I will keep my eyes peeled from my dodgy internet cafe in Barcelona where Moroccans read over your shoulder.

Love to all,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hola Bluebell!!!

I hope you are reading this from your dodgy internet cafe. I just wanted to send you lots of positive thoughts and vibes for your transfer

                                                 

Hope all goes really well - let us know.

Lots of love
Crusoe
xxxxx


----------



## Bel

Bluebelle,

Thinkin of you hun.....sending you a big positive hug,

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## safarigirl

Em thinking of you today and hope your scan goes well and bloods -pains are always a worry, but also such a thing with pregnancy as everything stretches.

Bluebell, much love to you and looking forward to your dodgy cafe postings ...

crusoe special thoughts to you on the 2WW .... 

big hello to all the other abroadies ...


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone,

Just managed to find a bit of time to catch up and here all the wonderful news from Heffa and RSMUM, so happy for you! Hope all goes well for the next 9 months.

Bluebell my sweet, hope everything is going well out there for you, fingers most definately crossed for you and of course lovely crusoe! So delighted to see you went back again and have three precious embies on board, love and luck to you both will be routing for you.

Work is mad as usual but will try to pop back often. Had about 15 blood tests done today as my wonderful GP is helping with further investigations to give us the best possible chance next time around.Hoping obviously nothing bad is found but would be nice to have more confidence when we eventually get to do another cycle.

Will try to keep a bit more in touch, I think of you all often just struggling to find the time to keep up to date and post myself.

Love and hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## Mandellen

Hi everyone

It's been literally years since I last posted on FF!!

I used to virtually live on here a few years back when DH & I were trying for our first precious bundle (finally conceived via DE IVF in Feb'05 and our gorgeous little man was born in November 2005 weighing in at 10lb 14oz! - but thats another story! He is now fast approaching 2 years old!). We have now decided to go through the ups and downs of treatment again - this time we are going to the Reprofit clinic in Czech Republic - again for DE IVF. We decided against the Uk this time due to the new anonymity laws - we just managed to escape it last time. We are scheduled to arrive in Czech on 3 December - 13 weeks and counting!!!

Anyway, just wanted to say hi and it would be great to hear from anyone with info on Reprofit clinic.

I shall be back!

Take care

Mnadellen


----------



## ullis72

Hi,

Reading FF again and seeing how everyone are doing.
Good luck Bluebell over there, hopefully nice and sunny weather and good food! (DH and me go often as his dad lives there)
I got back from Sweden and have gotten through my first half of 2ww. 
Both DH and me are trying to read all sign as positive but as this is our first attempt I cannot help thinking it will not have worked. Keep telling the two em to stay there please! 
Clinic were great, and the staff so helpful and thoughtful. Such a relaxed place. 
Really glad we found them and now they work with a gyno in Essex, which will make life easier if we have to go again.

Ullis

PS my brother in law's aunt has a small apartment she lets out for holiday lets in Barcelona, if anyone doesnt fancy hotels while doing your treatment. Its niecely furnished with aircon and fully furnished kitchen.


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to post my blood results from today - they came back at 4,201 - the doctor said he was looking fro a count of about 3,000 so I am very very pleased! 

Now the long wait until the scan.....


Deb X


----------



## Martha Moo

Deb

thats fab news hun

mine seem tiny compared to you but yesterday they were expecting 300 and we got 397 so am happy cos they are happy

Do you have a date for the 1st scan 

Mine is on 17th altho i am having another beta on thursday

EM


----------



## RSMUM

Oh FAB news Em - I was worrying about you! Yes, my scan is the 16th - I am soo scared - it seems so far away...


----------



## crusoe

It's looking good RSMum - bring on that scan! I can't wait to hear how many lovely little beanies you have.
So pleased for you.

Bluebell - hope things are going really well for you in BCN.

I am back at work and the doubts about this cycle are edging in. I am hugely bloated and trying to see this as a positive but apart from this and some cramps / pains not much to report. Totally impossible to concentrate on work at the mo!

Love to you all Crusoe
xxx


----------



## A-D

Hi all

Glad everything's looking good for RSMum and Heffalump...it's so exciting!!

Bluebell and Crusoe - thinking of you too  and sending     xx

I've had the prostrap and am having mood swings from hell...getting stressed with and about everyone/thing! Still, should get AF sometime this week and start the progynova...which means we're on our way...only two and a half weeks till ET if we're lucky and our lovely donor is responding well...think about her all the time and just hope she doesn't have OHSS or anything like I did during my IVF...

No time now for more personals, but thank you ALL for being here  

  to you all

x jamina x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just a quick one to wish Bluebell all the very best for today, presuming you do have ET today. Sending you lots of love and hugs. xxxx

Also, a big fat hug to Crusoe on your 2ww. Hang in there, hun.xxx

RSMum- will try to reply to your IM later if I get a mo. Still smiling for you, lovely!

Bel- Have you stopped weeing diet coke yet?!

Jamina- looking forward to our cuppa next week, hope the drugs are not driving you too batty...

Ullis- best of luck on the 2ww.      

Mini-Me- that's a LOT of money for flights, have you considered driving there?! Only joking... Nightmare. Hope you get a lovely bfp soon. Isida sound v.professional and successful.

Hi to everyone, especially Mrs M, Safarigirl, Radnorgirl (where is your babba?!), Dawn, Bonnie, Hola69, AJ, Mrs Bunny, Misty, Roze, Casey, and all the rest of the abroadies crew.

Love
Giggly
xx

PS Is anyone else finding it hard to see 5 bumps and babies threads on the Tx abroad thread? I am TRULY overjoyed for anyone who gets a bfp after all the trauma we go through to get bfps but crikey, I can barely find abroadies these days and is there really any need for all these threads? I sent Heffalump an IM to see if there can be a sub-thread for the successful clinics and different groups as purely from a selfish point of view I don't even want to log on here some days as I'm reminded of our failures.   Have the threads by all means (they're inspirational) but can they not be a bit more sensitively placed? I'm reminded of my failure enough in the outside world without having it here too. Someone slap me for my self-pity please!


----------



## crusoe

GG - I'm with you a thread with all the sub-threads for success at different clinics hanging off it would be much easier I'm sure for lots of us to deal with. It's not really about self pity or being selfish it's about self preservation and for those of us with long histories of failed treatments I think we have earned the right to some self preservation. 

Bluebell - so todays the day is it?? I'm thinking of you girl and praying for some fab embies for you.            

Love to all my fellow abroadies    

Crusoe 7dp2dt and slowly going mad.

xxxx


----------



## janeup

GG and Crusoe - I really agree with you on this and was quite shocked to find the IVI thread moved to this area. You have my full support. xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi I agree too the Czech board has a bumps and babies thread now too. I feel so left behind by it all.

Dawn


----------



## crusoe

That's just it Dawn "left behind" and not being able to join a club that we are all absolutely desperate to belong to and have worked so hard for membership off.
I hope people don't see that as sour grapes just because we haven't got our BFP's yet. I feel genuinely happy for those who have but it is so, so hard when you are always the one left out.

Crusoe
x


----------



## RSMUM

No Giggles, DAwn and Crusoe.... you are not being self-pitying or anything like that - you are right, and Crusoe, you hit the nail on the head - going through this bloody long struggle is NOT for the faint-hearted but that doesn't make it any easier ..sorry, that doesn't make any sense..just wanted to say I am behind you guys...

Also, Crusoe - just realised you are entering that TRULY AWFUL hell that is the " second week "  ..just wanted to send you a MASSIVE cyber hug and get you a virtual gin and tonic from Safari's bar to give you the strength to tackle it hun!       

Oh and a BIG welcome to Ullis - best of luck hun   , Jamina, sorry to hear you are going a bit   hope AF comes when it's supposed to.and Madellen.

Also LOADS Of love to all my loverly Abroadies buddies.

HUGE hugs girls

D X


----------



## Bel

Me too!!! I agree with GG whilst I am pleased for all that get a BFP..old timers such as myself that have had a series of failures, do find it hard to see how many people move on without us old abroadies!!

Crusoe is right it isn't self-pity, more self preservation...and let's face it without that I think we would all have gone crazy by now!!

Good luck Crusoe thinking of you every morning when i get up and even had a few nerves for you today. It's strange how you can empathise so much with someone that you haven't even met? But I feel I know you so well...good luck hun..hang in there!!xx

Bluebelle - Thinking of you also...so how many waiters have you been chatted up by this time?? Lots of love,x

GG - Must drink wine next time me thinks...unless we have bumps of course. Oh no can you imagine how long we would be talking for with wine as well?? We would need a good 8 hours at least!! Hope you are having a good week and going back to school is not too much of a drag!! lots of love,xx

Hi to Newday, jane up, jemima, heffalump, safarigirl, ms minerva, casey and all you lovely abroadies...

Rsmum - Hope you are still on cloud nine!! 

Lots of love,
Bel,xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

I am sorry to read that some of you lovely ladies are a bit  

Not what i want to see at all that said i do understand your reasons

I have highlighted to the admin team and i am sure all comments will be taken on board

Love to all

Em


----------



## safarigirl

GG,crusoe, dawn - i too am sorry about the boards - i wish we could just have the abroadies thread where we all natter - I really understand where you are coming from, and i hope i am not being too bold posting here with a baby ...as you know the reason i still hang out on abroadies (until i'm kicked off!!) is that i want to support everyone that has been with me on this journey, especially everyone i knew in the beginning who helped me so much.   Too be honest i cant move on until everyone else does . I do think that sensitivity sometimes goes out the window, and i have seen sometimes people with bfp's suddenly forgetting that there are still many on the road.  Anyway i am sorry that you have been hurt by this, but i am glad you posted your feelings as it is a reminder how people still feel.
Free drinks for you all when the bar opens again.
Anyway i wanted to send you all a very big hug, and to say that i understand - and perhaps a general reminder for sensitivity all round.
You three have my constant support as everyone else, as i so want this for everyone.


----------



## A-D

Hiya all!

For what it's worth I have to agree with all the comments about BFP threads...and whilst we are all truly happy for others who achieve success, it is a painful reminder of our own failures too...hope we can do something about it...

Just a quick question...RSmum said 'hope AF comes on time' - is there a chance it might not then? I'm already panicking that day 2/3 blood test will fall over the w/e..I thought they could predict when it arrived because of all the drugs they're pumping in...is that not the case? Can someone put my mind at rest please? 

Hello to everyone...too many to mention by name! (what an excuse eh!?  )

x j x


----------



## RSMUM

oops sorry - didn't mean to freak you out - just meant hope it comes when iyou want it to.. Not sure what exactly your clinic's protocol is but I can teel you one thing - that Prostrap injection is fantastic and really does it's thing well, so you sahoudl have no probelm.. My clinic doesn't require a day2/3 test you just start your "lining-building -up " meds on Day one. 

RSmum X


----------



## A-D

RSMum...
As soon as I posted I worried that you'd think I was 'having a go'...I really wasn't...sorry if it sounded like that...i'm SO hormonal at the mo       see what i mean!  

Thanks for your reassurance too   I don't know why they do bloods on day 2/3 but the results get sent to spain from my local clinic that day and then we are told how much of the lining meds (i like that term!) to take

Thanks again honey
xx j xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks Heffalump for passing this on, you're a star.  

Thanks also to those of you who've said you can see where I'm coming from, it means such a lot to me that I'm not the only one feeling this way. The relationships I feel we have on this thread are very important to me. You lot are great!   

I personally have no problem with there being a bumps and babies thread, and I like the naming of it. It doesn't say "Pregnant at ...." as a title glaring at you on the main page and somehow feels friendlier and less exclusive. I've posted there in the past and I love checking up on the ladies I've made friends with along the way. Obviously there are new issues to discuss once you get lucky and lots of milestones along the way, but if the trend is going to be having a separate bumps and babies thread for each clinic then that will be 10 or more bumps and babies threads, plus one for those going back for number two. Since that one started the number of posts on abroadies has shrunk as well as lots of us abroadies have a baby or child already. But I guess that's a separate issue.

I do want to say a massive thanks and send lots of love to those of you who stick around on abroadies after your bfps and babies are born to support those of us left behind. You know who you are, and your sensitivity is VERY much appreciated. Please don't think any of you with BFPs and babies that this is sour grapes, just a feeling that things have changed a lot round here recently and it's making a few of us sad.

That said, Crusoe, darling, you can post on all the bloody threads you like when you get your bfp next week!!!

Bel- wine sounds like a great idea, I could do with a chance to let my hair down.  

Safarigirl- your posts are always very much appreciated, don't fret, hun! I love it that you're still here for us. xx Can't wait for another drink at the Safaribar...

Thanks for the understanding, ladies.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Is it just me or have the 'Pregnant at IM' and IVI threads disappeared?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

A new section has been created in the top part of the board by the team

All pg and baby related posts will be hosted there and if any are started within the main abroadies i will move them there

Sending love to all

Emxx


----------



## Pilchardcat

gigglygirl said:


> Is it just me or have the 'Pregnant at IM' and IVI threads disappeared?


Yes, there is a new pg & bump board within the abroadies section now, Amanda


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to quickly come in and pass on some news from Bluebell ..she has had a terrible day, only one out of the ten embies defrosted..what a shock! 

They did transfer the one but she must be feeling pretty low.. I wish I was out there to give her a HUGE hug...


Just wanted to pass on the news..and send her TONS of     and cyber hugs

Rsmum X


----------



## Martha Moo

Deb

thanks for updating on Bluebell

Bluebell sweetie thinking of you so so very much

sending heaps of                                               


to you and your precious embie on board

Much love

Em


----------



## Ruth

Hi guys!!

I know I am not a true abroadie but also wanted to express my concern about the number of BFP threads there are running.

If there is this want for different threads then they should be in a sub heading or put in the right country section!! It does annoy me that CERAM is over in the Spain section but not the others!!!

My understanding is that this area would be a general thread for those going abroad as it was at the beginning and specific clinic threads would go in the correct country thread but this has not happened as yet. Hopefully we can get this resolved so that this stays the general thread it started out as!!

Love the idea of the virtual bar and would like to request a cocktail of "Sex on the Beach". Let me know if the recipe is needed!!!

RSMUM you are in my thoughts daily as are you Crusoe and I hope that this is the time for your dreams to come true!!

Love and hugs to all.

Ruth


----------



## Ruth

And as if by magic!!

Pleased about the sub section but wonder if we can get the different clinic threads sorted at some point.

Bluebell, special hugs to you. That embryo is a fighter to have survived, give it every encouragement!!!

Ruth


----------



## safarigirl

Ruth - dont get me started on my recipies - "sex on the beach" reserved for you at next bar opening - any ideas for who you would like to serve your drink - we had quite a few people pop in to serve us last time!!!!  Thank you for giving your support here - i did ask once if ceram could move over to this thread, as i often forget to go over to "spain" to give support to those starting out ...


----------



## Sasha B

Bluebell. So sorry hun & after all the stress that you had over your lining too. It must have been a huge shock. You can text me anytime or call me with your contact no & I'll call you back. I do know a couple of girls who have got BFP's with one embie so all is not lost. Snuggle in little one!

Lots & lots & lots of love,

Sasha xxx

p.s. I don't want to offend anyone either so if some of you would rather I not post on this thread then you must feel free to say so. Won't be offended in the least. I too understand how you feel about all these BFP threads. I remember all too well the feelings of grief that I carried for years, even on my most positive days, so I don't want to add to anyone else's pain.


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

I don't post much any more but as someone who posted on the first Abroadies thread in Dec 05 or so (can't remember) I wanted to post my support of GG and the other girls.  It is hard being a 'failure' after all these years.  I completely agree that it isn't sour grapes and I wish ALL the girls on and I so desperately want to join the graduate club.  There should be a safe haven on the hard days to avoid excessive baby and bump talk.  There are, after all, tons of threads and boards to go on about that very happy news.  

I think the that the Abroadies are an especially sensitive girls in how you post and support each other.  I regret that I'm in a space where I can't support the Abroadies more, I do try.

Crusoe - Sending you thoughts for the hardest part of the 2ww.

Bluebell -You must be so upset.  It sounds like you've got a little fighter embie and I hope he/she is snuggling in nicely.  

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## Grumpygirl

Sasha,
You're  v.welcome here, you silly doofus! At least as far as I'm concerned.    It's more about the exodus round here recently! Please feel free to post whatever you like and I for one have never had a problem with people discussing their babies and children on abroadies, it worries me more that people feel they can't discuss their kids when we remember them being conceived and loved from the moment of fertilisation. I hope that's not the case. Give the lovely Bella a big kiss from me.

Bluebell,
Sending you the most massive of massive hugs and here's some +++++++++++ vibes for you lovely little embie. Sorry to hear you didn't get the number of embies defrosting you hoped for.   Thinking of you and wishing I was there to give you a big fat hug.xxxx

Almamay,
Big hug to you and you do support us, hun. Hoping it's your turn soon. xxx 

Heffalump,
Thanks for the speedy response, you're a love.  

Better go, 
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Newday

Oh Bluebell

I am so sorry to hear your sad news

Take care of yourself

Love Dawn


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM - thanks for updating us on Bluebell.

Bluebell - if you are reading this, big hugs to you hun, hope that your little embryo is a fighter and is burrowing down now as I type.

Giggly - I find the "Abroadies hoping for another miracle" thread useful for topics that I may feel uncomfortable posting on the general abroadies thread, for example, I don't know if everyone on here really wants to share my angst about DD first day back at school and all the bumps and babies that were there at the school gates....so I posted it there, rather than here!

Sasha - please stay on here!

Crusoe - sending you     for the 2ww.

Almamay - good to hear from you.

I am rather in limbo land too at the moment, but hope that I can still support and "cheer on" all my Abroadie friends!

Jules
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

p.s. I want to be clear that I don't think people should be afraid to mention their miracles and good luck.  I just don't think it should be excessive so this thread can remain a haven.  I also think that Sasha's new thread it a great idea as TX with children brings special difficulties that deserves an area for the girls to support each other.    I hope to join the girls there some day.


----------



## bluebell

Well here I am in my dodgy internet cafe.  No Moroccan reading over my shoulder as yet.

Been reading all the stuff about the Bumps and Babes threads, and I fully agree.  Yes, they have their place, but yes, good ideas to keep them in a less in yer face place.  I did post on the Hoping for another miracle thread before I came away that I thought this thread ought to wait until it had been decided to keep it, as the majority vote was not to have it, and I didn´t want people to be offended.  I think Tony was going to get involved ... maybe he already has, as I haven´t looked yet.  All I can say is I ain´t going anywhere.  I am an abroadie for life, and wouldn´t want to lose you lot for the world.  After all I have flown the whole length of the country twice to meet some of you !!  Hoping all your dreams come true !

I keep hitting the wrong keys (foreign keyboard) .... ççññçççççççççññññ


Thanks for all your sweet thoughts about my cr*p day.  This tx game is such a lottery.  Who would have thought that my 12 excellent quality embies would have ended in a miscarriage and then 9 failed frosties.  It seems such a waste.  I keep wishing I had had 3 implanted last time now.  Of course my 1 embie has a chance (and I feel really fond of it - my little fighter), but I have only half the chance of getting a BFP than with 2 embies, and DH and I have already agreed that these frosties were our last cycle, so the few back up txs we had thought they would provide have now evaporated.  It was such a shock and I felt really lost and hurt and a desperate urge to go home and be with DH and DD.  Just been to a restaurant and some joly English retired couple kept chatting to me - and asked what I was doing here.  I pretended I was working and so of course sods law he was an architect (very related to my work so no room for bullsh*t !) so started quizzing me about what exactly I was doing here, and that´s on top of the only other person who asked why I was here, the owner of the apartment I am staying in, and he is an architect too !  Typical !! All I could do with both was be vague.

RSMUM, and Em, so pleased both your levels are going up as you want them too.

RSMUM, thanks for being my saviour texting me all the time so I haven´t felt lonely !

Sorry to be gloomy, but sometimes this tx is such a basta*d ...... all the faff of organising it all and then crap happens.  

Crusoe, my lovely one, you had better hit us with a whopper BFP to cheer me up !

Off to my apartment now for a peach juice on the balcony.

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

sasha and jules i'm glad giggly has responded becasue i know that is not what they mean, if anything i think they are asking for people to stay on this thread, and for it to be a prominent thread .... i understand that no-one minds the talking of pregnancy (well to a degree that is - i agree with almamay), and i always thought the one abroadies bumps and babes thread was discreet and a place to talk about specific pregnancy issues (I am sure this is a place where anyone from whatever clinic could post if they had a bfp) ... however i do understand how the abroadies feel that this area now feels more about a bumps and babes place, and for me the abroadies thread has always been the most important here, and threads of information for abroadies going to clinics.  

I dont want to step on any ones toes, but i think we have to remember that around the banter and general highjinks on this thread, there are alot of (brave) women going for treatment, often not round one, and some sensitivity is needed.  I feel very protective of the abroadies crew, i remember what it felt like, and I think that we all need to stay together to support each other, to remember that some are still on the journey, and for those of use who have had a lucky break to feed back optimism and knowledge for all to share in ...

Okay thats my input for tonight!

Bluebell when you read this, ruth has said it best - thoughts and love to you


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell,
Bless you, hun. Am thinking of you and totally understand your desire to just get home and see your family. You must feel really sad right now, grieving for your frosties that didn't make it. For now though, you really have to concentrate on incubating the one you've got and sending them all the positive vibes we can send in your direction, hun.                 
And there are lots of those. Sending you the most mahoosive of mahoosive hugs. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
       

Safarigirl,
Thankyou for your understanding, you are very sensitive, bless you. xxx From my point of view you're right, I want people to stay on this thread.  Some people have been talking about their children for the full 2 years I've been reading and posting here and it's never bothered me.  That's just me though, and it's probably worse for me as there is no-one else going to my clinic so I'm a bit more reliant on the abroadie thread.

I think what we're going through as a group is a bit of growing pains- it was bound to happen that some people get lucky and some don't and we're a bit of a new phenomenon with all these new fangled internet things and especially the special situation we've all found ourselves in. Some of the lovely ladies who have been lucky are now finding themselves in the position my fertile friends are in of not knowing what to say that won't upset or offend, which is a horrible position to be in I know.  I'd love it if the abroadies stayed friends for years and years to come, and our children (however we end up having them) could know each other and be friends too. After all, they may well be a support to each other when you consider the donor aspect of things and be glad of that contact. It would be a shame to not iron out these issues as we go along and offend people so they just disappear off the radar. I'd hate it if that happened.

Wishing all the abroadies all the luck they'll ever need and sorry if I opened a can of worms here.  
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening everyone, just wanted to drop by quickly and send a big big hug to Bluebell. I am so sad to hear about your rotten blow but as you have said to me before it only takes the one. It must be hard to keep positive when the odds seem so harshly stacked against you but know we are all wishing and hoping for you. Keep the faith darling, your little fighter has a wonderful home to snuggle into and I will pray that you get the luck you so deserve.  

Crusoe, know how you must be feeling sweetheart, again hang in there knowing we are all thinking and routing for you. It must be your turn this time around!  Keep away from those pee sticks as long as you possibly can     I know you will succumb eventually but wait wait wait...

Love to everyone else.

Pen
xx


----------



## safarigirl

giggly you didnt open a can of worms, i think honesty and openess is the way to go.  We have all had people tip toe around us, and this is a safe space to express what we feel - rather that than someone feel this is no longer a place for them.  I am sure everyone has taken the debate in the way intended - a chance to speak about what we feel.

So a big hug and hello to ALL the abroadies, those beginning treatment, those on the 2WW, those who have just got bfp's and those with babes - we are all in this together and as giggly says, one day we will all meet with our herd of beautiful babes - imagine evesdropping on our conversation!!!!!


----------



## RSMUM

I know!! We'll have to meet in the summer in a park or somewhere - what a bumper meet it would be! My DD would be giving lectures on IVF and DE - God knows what she's saying to the kids at school! it's funny cos my mate ( who I met through FF ) is being forced to discuss more stuff with her DD cos apparently the two of them have been discussing donor eggs -oopss!!!!   

What I LOVE about this thread is that not just the fact that you all make me laugh sometime soo much that I am falling of my chair, but also the fact that all our stories are differnt yet the same and how much people are able to help each other out with advice and stuff cos we 're all seeing different docs in different countries.

And, like so many of you, I remember all the stink that happened with a certain person posting a rather agressive post implying we're all exploiting peple etc.. You lot ARE SO INTELLIGENT! Blimey! the replies!! My brain has fried since I stopped working but reading all your comments - you're a brainy lot!

Proud to be part of it all!

oops better get off my soapbox       

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## A-D

Hiya all

I just wanted to say that I agree with everyone on here!   I know that seems like I'm sitting on the fence, but you all talk so much sense and are so supportive of everyone and I love you all! There...I said it!  

Crusoe and Bluebell         

x j x


----------



## crusoe

Bluebell - Huge hugs to you
I am having a hard time believing your news. Please continue to have faith in your frostie. He or she has already proved him or herself stronger than all the rest and I make no apologies for saying "it only takes one" because it's true it does only take one.
Take care of yourself and your very precious embie.

AlmaMay- You put things so well. No one minds abroadies mentioning their beautiful babies on this thread but it just needs to be slightly measured so it can also be a haven for those of us feeling sensitive. I have to say it is very, very rare that anyone is insensitive here - you are all so fab. 
I really regret all the clinics breaking into their own threads and I did try to encourage the IM girls at the start to post on the general abroadies thead but for lots of reasons the majority seemed to like their own thread. I think this is a shame when at the end of the day we are all experiencing the same highs and lows just at different clinics.

Jamina thanks for your postive vibes and yours too Ruth - really appreciated.

Love to all my abroadie friends.
crusoe
xxx


----------



## roze

If anyone is keen to meet, there is a general meet at Stratford upon Avon next year. We thought of going but would probably be more worthwhile if more of the Abroadies crew went. Anyone up for this?

roze


----------



## MrsBunny

Typical - I don't come on here for a couple of days and there's pages of stuff to read!!

Bluebell, so sorry about your frosties, but very glad about the one that must be snuggling down right now! It must be really difficult for you, being on your own (except for nosey achitects), but I'm sure you are starting to bond with your little embryo - a special one to one bonding. Hope the rest of your trip is not so difficult, and sending lots of love and       

Crusoe, hope you're staying sane. It's been difficult for you to hear Bluebell's news in your 2ww, but you've not long to go now and I'm wishing like mad that this time you get your longed for BFP        

RSMUM and Em, so glad your levels are soaring!!!

Jamina, whoever said it (sorry whoever) was right, the Prostap does do its stuff well and my AF came exactly when Ruth said it might. Don't worry if day 2 or 3 is the weekend, day 4 is ok I was told. That's if you can work out which day is day 1!

Giggly, it's good that you spoke out about the bumps boards.... you must have been a bit scared to do it, but as you can tell, everyone was with you on this. It is difficult sometimes to see bumps all over the place and this board should be a bit of a haven. I agree with Deb on this - people on this board are so intelligent!!! Seriously, when I first came on FF, obviously I looked around for different places to post and to read, and this board is the one I always come back to and try to keep up with most. Not only because I'm having tx abroad, but also because people on here are so entertaining, sensitive, friendly and informative. We're all going through the same thing but have very different stories, even when we get our BFPs and even babies, there is that common thread we have. I would say though, that it is hard work keeping up with the thread and becoming part of it, but well worth it!! It's especially nice that so many of you have been 'friends' for quite some time now, and that the chat continues even when someone's circumstances change and that anyone who has ever posted on here is welcome. So long may it continue!!

Roze, a meet in Stratford sounds nice - i may be up for it!

Pos Pen, nice to hear your news xx

Big Hello to everyone - I've had a sudden rush of blood today as the sun's been out and it's been hot - cleaned the windows, did washing, washed the curtains etc etc....!

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

I wanted to pitch in again.  I completely agree with Debs about how intelligent and funny you all are.  Also so incredibly supportive.  

GG - I don't think you opened a can of worms but expressed what a lot of people were thinking.  I noticed the threads as well and wasn't sure how much longer I could continue checking on "my" Abroadies.  I didn't want to hurt anyones feelings by mentioning it.  I have accidentally hurt feelings in the past on other threads by bringing it up and didn't feel welcome anymore after the back lash.  I haven't gone back and don't even look any more.  I never meant to hurt feelings but I did.    

That's the problem with posting on boards, it doesn't always come across the way you think it is.  That's the difference with the Abroadies.  When there is a misunderstanding you girls work it out without accusations.  You come from a place of support.  People shouldn't be think they are walking on egg shells here, there are enough broken eggs and hearts.  This is why this is the only place I still look and throw my 2 penneth in when I can help or cheer people on and shed a tear.  

Keep strong,
Almamay


----------



## Ms Minerva

Almamay - thank you for your post, beautifully put!

I agree that even with the use of "smileys" it is sometime easy to be misunderstood when posting on FF!

Love and luck to all my Abroadie friends!

Jules
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

mmmmmh i'm thinking of a song ...

"I feel it in my fingers
I feel it in my toes
And love is all around me
and so the feeling goes..."


----------



## ladyblue

Ok Ladies, you've finally persuaded me.

I've been following this debate for a little while, whilst lurking in the shadows, and so far have only posted on the 'Hoping for another miracle' thread. 
I was trying to be sensitive to everyone's feelings and I know how incredibly lucky I have already been.

HOWEVER, it does seem to make sense to come home to where I started out, back in 2005.
Thankyou for being so open and honest about your feelings, it has certainly made me feel able to join in again and hopefully I will have enough common sense to know when to keep quiet.  

I just have one more concern.  
As has already been said, you are a very intelligent bunch - unfortunately I'm a bit thick, so maybe I won't fit in anyway!!!!!!!!!!!   

Debs
  x


----------



## bluebell

Yes, you are all right, you are all wonderful !  One of the things that has been bothering me since yesterday is that if I get a BFN this time, that is the end of my fertiliy journey, and that I suppose it might be inevitable that I drift away from FF eventually after that.  That makes me really sad, as I can´t imagine a life without you lot.    I have close friends in the ´real world´(but I think I can be more honest on here than anywhere else).  Giggles, you really did the right thing (and were very brave) with your can of worms (thinks back to that dream someone had about you fishing).  It needs to be ironed out.  I think it will work so much better that the bumps threads are 'tidied away' in a more disrete place. I too tried to dissuade a couple of clinic threads, but on the other hand at one point maybe a year or so ago there were so many abroadies it seemed impossible to keep up.  There always seem to be enough general people aound for abroadies.  Personally I like hearing about the other clinics that you are all going to. There is something so precious about abroadies and how we keep it such a special place by respecting and caring for each other.  Well done for helping to keep it that way !

Thank you all for our lovely posts about my poor 9 lost frosties.   You have made me feel so much less alone.  Thanks too to RSMUM, Debs, Sasha, Giggles and Bel for your texts.  Somebody said about how self-centred tx makes them feel.  I feel the same.  DH didn´t want to go for another cycle in Spring, and I persuaded him, and now I feel like a selfish child wandering round Barcelona feeling all sorry for myself, all cross and foot-stamping coz I wanted another baby.  I wish I could just snap out of it and move on.  Hang on a minute, I hear you all saying  - what about your 1 frostie on board ? Well, mentally I can´t seem to feel (unlike other times) that I have any hope.  I know that sounds negative, but it is just how I feel.  Statistically I only have a 20% chance of pregnancy - 80% chance of not being pg ! Obviously I have a lot of words to eat if I am wrong !

Just to lighten things a bit I thought I´d add a list of some of the most annoying things about tx .. please add some more if you can think of them !!!

- walking along with thighs chafing from pessary oil slick
-  pessary oil slick in knickers
-  not even caring about anything except weeing whilst waiting for transfer.  IVI made me wait half an hour longer for tx than they had said, and in the end I gave in and weeed a bit....felt like the biggest sin ever, was sooooo good, but was sooooo har to stop.  In the end they said my bladder was too full and they emptied some out whilst I was on the theatre trolley !  I said "didn´t you want me to go and empty some from my bladder ?" and they laughed and informed me they had already done it.  I had no idea ! 
- wanting a wee after tx seems more important than geting pg ... don´t care just want to wee...sod the 10 mins wait !
- Taking a sniff of Synarel and then immediately forgetting afterwards whether you have done it yet or not.
- Hanging aroung in Genito-Urinary clinics for yet another HIV etc set of tests.
- Having to beg for drugs (I once in one cycle had a nurse secretly handing me Cyclogest in paper bags so I didn´t have to pay any more !)
- Forgetting what you can and cannot eat !  I made a huge vat of stew on my second night here, and felt all smug and wholesome having shopped in the market . Then I suddenly remembered that my book says you shouldn´t eat reheated food, so I had to throw it all away !  Clinic seemed disgusted that I was even onsidering eating reheated food !
- Having to be overcautious about everything. My clinic now tell you after tx (in their nice going home pack) that you shouldn´t handle raw fruit and veg without wearing gloves, and that you shouldn´t handle cats or dogs at all. IMPOSSIBLE !!  However, was there at the sink tonight trying to pick up raw tomatoes with my elbows and drop them in the sink to wash them !  It will be impossible for me not to touch my hairy black men for a fortnight !

Right, enough rambling ...I´m of to ramble the Ramblas. (well I'm not actually, I hate the Ramblas !).

GOOD LUCK Crusoe, although I think I will be back before you test (ie back tomorrow).

I hope I haven´t unsettled anyone with frosties by the way.  It is very rare to have so many frosties fail.  IVI told me this, so please don´t worry about all your icy ones out there !

Loads and loads of love, and please add to my annoying things about tx list !!

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Girls,

I really appreciate the fact that we can be open and honest with each other. I would really find it hard if I couldn't post on the general Abroadies thread as well as elsewhere. As Bluebell said, we have become such good friends, we've helped each other through thick & thin and that is worth protecting.

Crusoe, you've been in my thoughts a lot today. Hope the dreaded 2WW is not getting you down. Really really hoping that this is the one. Will keep you in prayers tomorrow.

Bluebell, great idea. Can I add, daily injections that make your bum cheeks go numb and patches that seems to attract dark bits of fluff instantly around the edges and need to be scrubbed with sandpaper before they come off!

Hi to everyone else. Should really be in bed now but I just can't stay away from FF!

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

well my af has arrive today on time so I will have to leave FET until OCt I wanted it to be late so I could go over a weekedn but now it would be mid week too many lies to tell and it would stress me

So have to wait

story of my life

Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Dawn sorry to hear that - at least you can plan now..the waiting is the worst eh?


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn,
Sending you a big hug, sorry to hear that, ((((((((((((())))))) I guess at least your AF is regular,if you want to look at the silver lining, but then it wasn't playing ball in August, was it?  

Perhaps someone upstairs is trying to tell you Oct was meant to be.  

Gotta go, assembly about to start!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

You girls really are the best...I think we're extremely lucky to have each other on here and without you all I don't know how I'd cope somedays. I'm glad we can be honest with each other...that's how good friends work in my experience. Giggly I'm glad you approached the subject. I'm sure we all feel better now? I know I do...

Bluebelle - Hope you are home safe now and taking things easy...as you can with little Ria!! Sounds like you have one tough embie on board, a real little fighter. Sending you love,xx

Dawn - AF is a nightmare isn't it? We pray every month that it doesn't turn up, then when you want it to it doesn't...grrr!! October isn't too far away...hope it speeds round for you,xx

GG - Hope school has gone okay for you this week. So, it's agreed wine on our next meet...unless we have bumps!! Can't wait!!xx

Ladyblue - Welcome back!! Thank you for joining us again....now I won't be the only thick one on here!!!

Safarigirl - Love the song...xxx

Alma May - Good to hear from you. Hope you are okay. Love to read your posts,xx

Sasha - Glad you are on this thread too. It's comforting for me to have abroadies I was posting with originally,x

Mrs Bunny - You can come and clean my house next if you like?? I'm hoping to make the meet in Stratfored too. Maybe see you there!!

Last but not least...Crusoe, good luck hun, everything crossed,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hi to Roze, Jamima, rsmum, Jules and all my lovely FF buds,

Love Bel,xx


----------



## Newday

They have said I can go at the end of the month but this means stying on estrofem for 18 days I'm not sure this is OK

Dawn


----------



## Ruth

Dawn, 

18 days on estrodial is fine and will not affect pregnancy rate.

Ruth


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Ruth! How are you doing?


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls!

Bluebell - sorry to hear about your frosties.    Message to your frostie fighter - " Snuggle in little one!" xxx

Giggly - totally agree with you hun xxxx

Love and best wishes to all,
Mini-me
xxxx


----------



## Ruth

Hi guys!!!

Do you like my new picture on signature?

Ruth


----------



## RSMUM

WHAT A CUTIE!!!!


----------



## Ruth

Have put another one in my gallery.

As you can tell they were professionally done just for us, not aiming for her to be a model just yet!!!

Ruth


----------



## safarigirl

ruth - what a sweetheart .... beautiful photo, just shown Dh as well - he agrees - modelling contracts to follow ....


----------



## Newday

Lets hope so well Stepan said I could go at the end of the month and I could stop on estrofem for 18 days. But I have decided that ET 5 days before period if due is too risky and Ruth agreed with me. (Thanks for the advice) So I will be going in Oct half term with ET around 22nd. It's only three weeks longer to wait and thats nothing if it works

Sometimes you have to try and think properly not always easy



Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Yes, Dawn you are so right - I know EXACTLY what you mean, I've had my head spinning like that soo many times I daren'tthink about it!

Best of luck hun and now you have a date the weeks will fly by I'm sure.

D X


----------



## bluebell

Ruth, she's goooooorgeous !!!!

Dawn, so pleased you have got it sorted now.  You would have felt stressed if it didn't feel like the right time, and now you have a bit longer to get yourself ready properly..... you clever girl you ... now what was all that we were saying about us being clever ??!!

Hello RSMUM !     Thanks again for all your lovely texts, and all the rest of you who texted me too ... Giggles I have kept the one you wrote about the sun and the rain.  I am going to write it down to remember it (oops better go before turn into yukky Chris de Burgh type character).

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Bluebell - check out the IM thread. There is a very interesting story from a lovely lady called Yazmin who has just got her BFP from a lone frostie after a bit of a mix-up and quite a bit of upset with the clinic. If you haven't already seen her post - I just thought it might give you some positivity.

Dawn - I know you are just like me and hate the fustration of waiting but it does sound as if things are sorting themselves now and every day of waiting that goes by is a day closer to your BFP!!!

Ruth - your pic of your daughter is lovely. What a heartbreaker she is going to be!!!

Thanks as always everyone for your positive vibes,best wishes and COAR stroking. I can't tell how much it keeps me going. Wednesday is the big day and the way my DH and I feel at the moment is that we just want to hang on to the dream a bit longer so the pact is not to test until Wednesday - but you know me I'm an early test addict so we we'll see how we go!!!!

Hope you are all having a relaxing weekend

Love and luck
Crusoe
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe - just wanted to let you I've been thinking of you TONS! What's the weather like where you are? It's beautiful here, just going to take the Saturday papers and sit in the garden with a cuppa - BLISS 

                          To you And Bloobs too!

also anyone else out there 2ww-ing....losing track a bit of where everyone is..


----------



## MrsBunny

RSMUM, you're lucky, it was cloudy all day here yesterday! But me and DH got some more jobs done - making a real effort to do some more decorating before our trip to Spain in October, so every second counts at the moment!! We also went to a local farmers market and bought some local produce - had Ostrich steaks and fresh veg for tea - washed down with some locally brewed ale - we felt quite virtuous!!

Ruth - what a lovely picture of your dear daughter - those young senors will be queueing at the door!!

Dawn, so glad you have your tx dates sorted, that's a weight off your mind already, espeically as you're going at half term. Been thinking about you as we're going for our frosties, FET 16th October and was wondering how your dates would work out. xxx

Crusoe - not long now! Keep away from those pee sticks!!     

Bluebell, hope you're relaxing at home now with your little emby safely embedded     
Oh and here's an annoying thing about tx (well the bit leading up to it mostly) - having to go for blood tests / scans on certain days and trying to fit it in around work without losing time / being late and having to make up a story to cover up what you've been doing!!

Hello to everyone - Jules, GG, Jamina, Sasha, Pen, Bel, Safarigirl, mini-me, ladyblue, alma may,Em, to name but a few
xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girlies,
It was sunny here too yesterday, RSMum, by the afternoon at least and we managed to have the first bbq with friends round we've had all summer! All hail the sun God!  

Crusoe- am stroking my cock for you (the real one, not on the screen!) and thinking of you. Boy, that sounds pervy!   In a purely fertility-spell kind of way you understand! Thinking of you and hoping you're doing ok in your 2ww.   

Bluebell- you must be home by now, I so hope you're little embie is doing it's job. I know you don't hold out much hope for it but it's probably a healthy dose of self-preservation speaking and you're right to be prepared. Don't give up on it yet though, you never know. Your frostie is a fighter! Will stroke my cock for you too...

Dawn- 3 weeks extra to wait is nothing in the grand scheme of things and you will be more relaxed about things. I hope your AF plays ball in the meantime. Hope to chat to you soon.xx

Mini-Me, Almamay & Ruth- Thanks for the support. 

Hi to Mrs Bunny, Bonnie, Jamina, Sasha, Pos Pen, Em , Ladyblue, the very lovely Bel, Safarigirl, Mrs M and everyone else.  

I would like a big shot of desensitivity please, by rapid injection if possible! Anyone got an idea where I can get a needle to stick in my bum for that?! I've done Gestone, morphine and umpteen blood tests, so another little prick won't hurt, will it?! I'm finding I'm very sensitive right now to people's comments re our problems and last night had a mini-sense of humour failure   (well, just went quiet really) with a friend who seems to  find our falling out at New Year with the v.insensitive ex-friend funny. I don't find it funny. Please send a bag for my head or a big stick to beat myself up with forthwith.   

Have a top weekend everyone, I'm going for a bike ride shortly and DH is bound to be a slave driver so am going to wear 2 pairs of padded shorts and eat some cheesecake for energy!

Love to you all
Giggly
xx


----------



## Newday

well I am well chuffed I ahve booked flights and train from Leicester to Stanstead airpot all for £100

and better still the train coming back is direct. No chnages this is important as I will of had ET in the morning. GG you are so right three weeks is nothing!!

Have loads of school work to do!!

Dawn


----------



## A-D

Hi all

Can I just say how much I love this thread...everyone posts so much and though it's hard to keep up, it's also great to know that everyone is there for everyone else!

Ok...gushing over with

Bluebell -     GG is right...you never know...hope your little embie is snuggling right in as we speak

Dawn - time will fly and the cheap flight/train deal must help you think you made the right decision?

Crusoe - try and hold out till Wednesday...and all the best for that - sending   and sticky vibes

GG- looking forward to our cuppa on Wednesday - especially if we can celebrate a BFP for Crusoe! As for the desensitivity thing...I'm with you on that...I am having millions of soh failures at the mo, but blaming it all on the drugs...milking these drugs for every penny! I cried last night because DH's mum and dad haven't spoken to me for two weeks and asked me how I'm getting on...in reality I'm not that bothered, but with all the hassle with the BIL I just think they're neglecting their other son and I want to protect him!

Anyway...time's passing quickly..only two weeks till we go to spain...got blood test this am..hope they don't tell me that the drugs haven't worked and I can't start building up my lining...my lovely donor should start her medication on saturday and then it really is all systems go...I'll be waiting every day for an email saying the cycle has to be abandoned due to poor or over response...I'm SO SO SO scared! Wish there was a drug that we could take that would just wake us up when it was time for ET..I know all these nerves aren't good for me! 

BIG HELLO to everyone else I haven't mentioned

x jamina x


----------



## bluebell

Jamima, it will be here before you know it.  It has always been like that for me ... one minute it seems ages away and then hey presto you are on the plane !  Thinking of you and hope all goes to plan with lining etc.

Giggles, we are all allowed to be sensitive .. it is the flip side of being such a lovely person, as you are.  Sensitive people are the best, I think, as they are also the kindest most caring people.  It doesn't mean you aren't tough in other ways, and you certainly are.  Your friend should have realised they had hit a raw nerve.  Did you tell them you were upset ? Maybe they were blissfully ignorant, in which case it's OK, but if they knew you were still hurting about the incident then your abroadies bodyguards are coming round to beat her up (I assume it was a her !).  Sorry you were feeling raw still.  I think all this tx business makes us more sensitive, as we are going thruogh all this strss and yet can't share it with most people.  We have this hidden vulnerability going on all the time.  It makes us have to be measured and careful and unable to let rip generally in our lives....and in any case you are far too beautiful to have a paper bag on your head !... maybe a Tesco one tho !   

Crusoe, sending you every big fat wish for a BFP that  I can squeeze into the computer !

Love to everyone else.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Just popped in to say good luck to Crusoe...will be thinking of you on Wednesday. I wanted to wish you all the luck in the world now as I am off on holiday on Wednesday...yay!!! Tomorrow I am at an exhibition, so won't be able to get internet access...so hun best of luck...please let this be the one,xxxxxx

Bluebelle - Thank you for your text. Glad I can help. I know you are feeling negative about the 2ww, but I'm sure this little fighter will come through for you. Keep in contact, lots os love,xxx

GG - I don't think it's you that needs the desensitive injection. I think it's your friends that need a sensitive injection!! It's not you that has the problem, it's them!! You're such a lovely person and I feel so mad that your friends can't see how much comments can hurt....grrr!!! You're fine the way you are,xxxx 

Jamima - It's a nerve racking time I know, but it'll soon be here. It's normal to be emotional, the drugs mess with our hormones...more than normal!!! 

Dawn - Sounds like it's meant to be this time. Good luck hunxxxx

Ruth - Hello...gorgeous piccie!! Bet you're so proud!

Hello to Mrs Bunny, Jules, Rsmum, safarigirl, Sasha, Ladyblue and all you lovely girls I have missed. I will "speak" to you all when i get home...xxx

Bel,xxx


----------



## crusoe

Just a quickie - I'm at work

Thanks for your continued positive thoughts and best wishes. I still haven't tested - I'm just too scared. Saturday I managed to convince myself that it has worked but now I'm really doubting it - but that is just the nature of the 2ww. Only 2 more sleeps and we will know!!!

Bel - just wanted to wish you a fantastic holiday. After having shingles I am sure you are need in of a relaxing break. Enjoy - you deserve it.

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe - just wanted to add my        

good on you for not testing early - how many day post-et will you be on Wed and are you doing a blood test/HPT? I always do a combination ...thinking of you hun

D X


----------



## crusoe

RSMUM - thanks. On Weds I will be 14dp2dt. I think I will test at home on Weds morning so I am prepared for the blood test. I can't bear to wait into the afternoon for that dreaded phone call!!
If it's a positive I will need to go out and stock up on pee sticks. When I last got a BFP all those tx's ago it took 12 tests (and a "control" test I made my DH do with his urine to make sure the tests were working correctly) before I believed it.   

When is your 1st scan RSMUM?   

Crusoe
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Yes that's the way I usually do it too.

I have done 4 this time..LOVED you " test " idea - never thought of that!!

Have a scan booked for Sunday but seeing the GP today so hoping she's going to " log me in " and get me an NHS one soon too...

Literally counting the hours until Sunday morning....

D X


----------



## bluebell

RSMUM, I'll be counting the hours with you 'til Sunday !

Bel, thank you so much for your usual bright and cheery support.  Hope you have a fab holiday !  Hope you are going somewhere nice ... another cruise ??!!

Giggles, you feelin' any better ?

Dawn, how's the planning ?

Mrs Bunny .. yes I know what you mean about the tests ... I am crap at fibbing, as I forget what I have said to whom !    

Love to everyone,
Bloobs xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe - glad to see you have held off on the testing .... just want to add my good thoughts and positive wishes to all the others ..... roll on two more sleepies.

Giggly - big hugs - i agree with bluebell ... except that i think you would look wonderful with a fancy bag on your head - marc jacobs of course, nothing plastic!

Big hello to all the abroadies


----------



## bluebell

This is the next of two billion trillion good wishes to Crusoe for the biggest fattest positivest !!
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hey Safarigirl - how are you doing?  hope life's treating you well..


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - stay away from the evil, evil pee sticks!

Thinking of you! Really hope that this is the one!
   

Mrs Bunny - yes, the logistics of having tx when you are working are a complete nightmare, I find the easiest lies are doctor/dentist/opticians appointment, something vaquely medical, so you can remember what you said!  

RSMUM - hope that you are coping OK until your scan on Sunday.

Giggly - sorry about your insensitive friend - tell them to "button it" or we will send the girls round  

Bluebell - it is so hard when you think that the odds are against you, but if this little fighter made it through the defrost, it must be strong and therefore have a good chance.

Jamina - those 2 weeks will just fly by, better get packing now!

Has anyone heard from AJ/WWAV? Hope that she is doing OK

Dawn - not long now for you, wow, what a bargain hunter you are! Well done on the bargain flights/train - maybe we should have an Abroadies travel agency? 

Hello to  Bonnie, Sasha, Penelope, Bel, Safarigirl, Em/Heffalump, Mini-Me, Almamay & Ruth and everyone else. 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Coconutkym FET    Testing 20/09    


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE FET   
Kasia  IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF    
Joeyad DE IVF IM Barcelona   
Beanie10 Ceram DE  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE   
HEM IVI Barcelona DE   
Nat210 Ceram DE   
Vindo Serum Athens DE    
Boakie Ceram DE   
Hola69 Altra Vita DE   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE  
Radnorgirl  
Brownowl CFC DE   
Lazydog Ceram DE   
WWAV! (AJ)IM Barcelona DE   
Janeup IVI DE IVF   EDD 27/12/07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Druzy  
Bonnie/b123     EDD 02/03/08
Plurps IM DEDS   
RSMM Reprofit DE  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

Jet Ceram  
Penelope Positive Ceram 
Bel Ceram 
River Ceram 
Jassie Ceram 
Casey Ceram 
Pinkpaula Ceram 
Andream Ceram 
Valie Ceram 
Kone Ceram 
Nat210 Ceram 
NikkiAnk Ceram 
Nosnic Ceram 
Meercat Ceram 
Lozzy Ceram 
Shazzer Ceram 
LaraB Ceram 
Boakie Ceram 
Rosalind Ceram 
Reb Ceram DE 
Lazydog Ceram  
GeorgieB Ceram  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE 
Plurps IM Barcelona 
Clararose IM Barcelona 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona 
EllieJ IM Barcelona 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl Ceram  
MrsBunny Ceram FET Oct 07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
SpayKay DEIVF at Ordas & Palomo 
Larkles Ceram DE IVF 
Bengal Ceram DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 
Jamina DEIVF 
Wendie IVI Alicante 

*
Russia   * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz DE IVF    
Yonny Reprofit  
RSMUM Reprofit   

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
B123 Serum DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 
Mickle Chania DE IVF 

*
 Germany   * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Schmoo73 Invimed 
AlmaMay hammersmith/Invimed 
Tea Invimed 

*
 Latvia   * 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*
Ukraine   * 

Druzy ISIDA DEIVF 
Mini-me ISIDA DE IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona *


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110734.0

Happy chatting

and lots of                       

Love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

New home for you to full with lots of chatter

If there are any updates to the list could you please IM me and i will amend tomorrow or the coming days

Just wanted to wish 

Crusoe lots of            for her test date on wednesday

and lots of                   to Bluebells precious embie

Love to you all

Emxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya,
Just a big hug and lots of                                                     
to my lovely friend Crusoe - you must be going a bit   towards the end of the 2ww if you've managed to stay away from the pee sticks. Bel just texted me to wish you luck too.  

Loads and loads of love,
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Thanks GG

I still haven't tested and if I had my way I wouldn't tomorrow either. I am absolutely terrified. 

Thanks for your support everyone.

Crusoe
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Right here with you, hun. Here for you either way but soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
hoping for a bfp.


----------



## radnorgirl

Crusoe

I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. You soooooooo deserve a bfp

                                                   

love
Helen
x


----------



## crusoe

Thanks Radnorgirl. Haven't you had your baby yet, some people's pregancies seem to go by so fast but to me it seems as if you have been pregnant forever!!!! Hope all is going well and you are getting excited about meeting your little one!!!

Lots of love
Crusoe
x


----------



## radnorgirl

Crusoe

I feel like I hve been pg forever - not complaining though   You are right - I can't wait to meet him

Helen
x


----------



## A-D

Hey all

Had big power cut this morning and really panicked that I wouldn't get on FF! Wasn't at all worried about not being able to do ironing/washing etc, but couldn't cope without you guys! Still..I'm back now and hope I'll still be on tmw for a BFP from Crusoe..wishing all the best honey...hope it's good news!!!

x j x


----------



## safarigirl

crusoe - you know what i want for you - hoping with all my heart its your turn tomorrow.  ps i was the same and didnt want to test - even thought i just wouldnt!  Here for you tomorrow.

Helen - few days for you now ..... very exciting - hope you well and relaxing...

hello to everyone


----------



## janeup

Crusoe...my fingers, toes, hair, lips, nose, eyes, belly button, errr everything is crossed for you tomorrow!  lots of love Jane


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe - crossing everything too hun


----------



## ullis72

Good Luck  Crusoe.


----------



## Ruth

Crusoe,

A very big hug in anticipation of tomorrow.

Wishing for the biggest BFP in history for you!!!
Hugs,

Ruth


----------



## ullis72

Sorry for the below moan, just feeling sorry for myself at the moment, better for sharing it though.  
 which was  no surprise as AF have been very painful , went home from work as the contractions were so painful i couldnt function. So been on the sofa with my trusted smelly wheatbag on my tummy! Spoke to clinic back in Sweden and agreed to come back in the new year. Apparantly the thickness of the lining makes it a painful period as there is more to shed than normal. They feel responsible for the poor response and the fact there were only two eggs in all those follicles, so they will only charge us half price!!! So even if i do feel a bit down about it all, at least there are some positives. There is now a gyno here in Essex that works with them in Sweden, which will make life easier. We have more money left for the next treatment cycle. So myabe life isnt so bad after all!


----------



## A-D

Ullis,
So sorry to hear about your BFN...I'm impressed with how positive you're being and don't worry at all for 'moaning' - it isn't moaning...it's getting support and that's what is so great about FF! These are the hardest posts to write as there's so little to say except...stay strong and look after yourself...  

xxxx jamina xxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Ullis,
Sending you a massive hug and glad to see you're looking on the positive side. Your clinic sound like they're looking after you. Look after yourself and I hope you and your dh can give each other lots of hugs.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Ullis - big hug to you - so sorry to hear it was a bfn ....


----------



## Sasha B

Ullis, just want to echo what the other girls have said. Huge hugs to you  

Crusoe, hun I have been privileged to share this roller coster of IF with you. Like the other Abroadies, I am soooooooooooooo hoping that tomorrow your dreams come true. Well done for staying away from those pee sticks  . 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

....and from me too... the biggest wishes I can squeeze out for you Crusoe.  I too know what you mean about not testing.  I have imagined just taking the meds for another 12 weeks and just seeing if a bump develops or not !   (but then I always have a bump anyway even when not pg !   ).  Good luck for tomorrow.  I will be hanging round the computer all day !            

Ullis I was really touched by your post, and by how positive and calm you sounded.  I really hope things work out for you next time.  Sounds like you have found a cracking clinic.

Lots of love from Bluebell xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Ullis -very sorry you got a BFN, but I admire your positive spirit! I know what you mean about AF after a failed cycle, it is horrible and seems such a waste when you have built up a good lining!

Crusoe - adding my good wishes to everyone else's!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Crusoe, just wanted to add my best wishes and good luck to all the others that have posted for your test day tomorrow.

I know how hard it must have been keeping away from the pee sticks.  Am hoping and praying along with everyone else that you get your much deserved BFP.

Will have everything crossed for you!

          

Pen
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi ladies

apologies for cross posting on the abroadies and IM threads ...

It is with utter dispair and a broken heart that I have to tell you that this mornings test was another BFN for me. I have a blood test later but at 14dp2dt that is just a formality to satisfy IM.

I just don't know how it has got to this ... 6 BFN's in a row, 1 m/c and a previous BFN. No one has any answers for us and we just don't know what to do for the best. Why with 3 perfect embies and a perfect lining does it still not work?
We are blessed with so much in our lives but not the one thing we truly want and have worked so had for. Life is so cruel.

We have 2 beautiful frosties so must make plans for them but realistically after that I just don't know where we are heading.

Thanks so very much for your constant support I would never have got this far without you.

Love and luck
Crusoe
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe sweetheart - I've sent you an IM hun...thinking of you..

X


----------



## radnorgirl

Crusoe

I am so sorry hun. Words are inadequate. Sending you huge hugs  

love

Helen
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Crusoe

I am so very sadened to read your news this morning

There simply are no words

My thoughts are with you

Love Emxx


----------



## A-D

Crusoe
My thoughts are with you...and we are all here for you..I can't tell you how saddened I am that you have been unsuccessful once more...
Love to both you and your DH
x jamina x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe,
You are right,it IS just so unfair. You have been so courageous and you WILL be a Mummy somehow, I don't doubt it.

Sending you an IM and the biggest hug I can muster.
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## HEM

Crusoe

I am so sorry I wish it had been a different result, I was so hoping for a positive result for you.  Life can be very hard. Take care 

Thinking of you

Helen xx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe - you are a mummy!  You just have one stubborn baby out there choosing their own time to come.  I am personally going to give your baby a telling off (and a big gift of course) at their first birthday for making their mummy wait so long.  I am so sorry you are having to wait, and as always show such courage and love in your post.  You are one of the best ... hold on dear crusoe, it will work out.  I know this doesnt erase the pain of a bfn for you and your dh, but i do believe your dream will come true.  With special love and thoughts to you today.


----------



## janeup

Crusoe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mandellen

Crusoe

Just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you  

Take care of yourself & DH

Mandellen


----------



## bluebell

So, so sad to read your news this morning Crusoe, and yes, it is incredibly unfair.  It just feels like that after all that hard work something should have given by now and you should have your BFP.  I feel for you so much. I hope that you can take some comfort that you have frosties waiting, and I hope that whatever today brings you manage to look after yourself.  I hope you are not on your own today.  As Safarigirl says so beautifully, you will be mummy one day, in some way, but I can relate to the sense of utter frustration and despair you must be feeling.  Big big hugs from Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Crusoe

just wanted to add how sorry I am too but do not have the words to say.

I know it is incredibly unfoar and NO answers.

Thinking of you and DH with love

Dawn


----------



## mini-me

Crusoe,
So sad to hear your news, thinking of you.  

Love Mini-me
xxx


----------



## Tea63

Oh Crusoe - just checked how you test went - so sorry to hear this   - life is so bloody unfair !!!!!
Good luck with you 2 frosties  
Tea


----------



## Morvern

Crusoe - just wanted to add my voice to the chorus. So sorry to hear your result. It's so bloody unfair.
Love
Morvern


----------



## schmoo73

Crusoe - hun I am totally gutted for you, I was really wishing that this was your time as you have been through so much already.  We are all here for you when you need us.

Take care sweetheart and thinking of you.

Schmoo xx


----------



## Sasha B

Crusoe,     . I think all the previous posts have covered what I what to say to you as well. I hope that you & dh have people around you who can comfort you & that you can take solace in each other. Wish I had the answers for you. xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sasha


----------



## crusoe

Thank-you all so much everyone for all your messages and PM's. I have been reading them out to my DH and as he says - there is one consulation I have made some wonderful friends via FF. I think he is overwhelmed by the support you have offered. 
Me .... well I knew you would all be there but I am so very grateful you are.

My beta has just come back at 0.5 so time to start looking forward to the future and hope that it will be different to the past.

Much love, thanks and especially a huge hug to anyone else who needs one today.    

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - so sorry....thinking of you.

Jules
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Crusoe-  just back from the hospital and was thinking of you all day.  I am just in disbelief and so very sad about the bfn.  You have shown such courage and perseverance.  I know how it feels to be at that point where you just can not imagine why, why, why it is not working.  What is being missed?  Can this just be bad luck?  I never have believed in that though.  One DR. told me there is no such thing as unexplained infertility... it just means they have not discovered the problem yet.  

I am glad you still have frosties to use as it in some ways is easier.. but of course the waiting is always the hardest part I think.  ANyone that gets through it and still sane is a strong person.

Please take care of yourself and know we are all here for you whenever you need us.

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## AlmaMay

Crusoe - I'm so sorry.      Look after yourself and DH.  

x,
Almamay


----------



## MrsBunny

Crusoe, so so sorry to hear your news  

Your perseverence and courage are an inspiration to us all and it's so unfair that you have not got what you want.

You and DH take good care of yourselves
Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, thinking of you again today.  Your post was so lovely. You are an inspiration.  I hope that your frosties are your babies-in-waiting.  In the meantime, pamper yourselves and enjoy time with your DH, he sounds lovely.    

Loads of love and hugs from Bluebell xxx


----------



## crusoe

Bluebell - thanks! He is lovely - but I am a bit biased!
How are you doing on the "knicker, Knocker" watch?

I'm back at work today and while my world feels like it has stopped everyone elses seems to just carry on as normal AGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH....

Thinking about maybe November for the frosties. I might try some accupuncture before then. I think it is the ONLY thing I haven't done yet!!!! Has anyone here ben to the Zita West clinic. I'm thinking I might give it a try. What's a few more hundred quid on top of the tens of thousands we have already spent? Also planning a day of retail therapy on Saturday and we have booked a weekend away ( which we can't afford) for October.
Oh for a crystal ball - if all it is going to take is tenacity then I've got that by the bucket load. No way am I beaten yet! Bit worried though that IM may say they don't want to treat me anymore - I must be pulling their stats down!

Love and thanks to you all. I will reply personally to all the PM's you have sent - but give me sometime - there are loads!
Crusoe
x


----------



## A-D

Crusoe...
How do you do it? You are so positive despite everything and I really wish I could be more like you! You're right to treat yourself to some retail therapy and a weekend away - you ought to get something from the money you're spending at some point! I've never tried Zita West clinic, but I've read the book...don't know how I feel about it really, just know I wouldn't cope with all the restrictions on eating cos I'm a little   let! Where are you based? I know there is a 'naturopathic' clinic in Winchester, Hants that deal with fertility and nutrition...don't know much more about it, but if you're interested I could find out... I'm doing acupuncture this time again. I did it for my first IVF and it really changed my periods for the better, but as my eggs are screwed anyway it wouldn't have helped. I'm also doing it at the mo for my first attempt at DIVF and so far, so good...it makes me sleep REALLY well! (and he has noticed the same areas of weakness as my reflexologist...which is a little weird, but reassuring at the same time!)

Anyhoos, I'm rambling (again) - really just wanted to say how fantastic I think you are for the strength of your posts and your thoughts

Look after yourselves 
Jamina xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi everyone - apologies in advance as this is a bit of a " me " post! Just HAD to tell you all the sotry of my week!   

Are you sitting comfortably? Hope so... 

Well, I had some brown spotting on Sunday so started to freak out, went in to the Gp's on Monday and had bloods taken. The spotting really calmed down throughout Monday so Tuesday morning I was MUCH more confident and happy. 9 AM got a phone call from the GP - your levels are " 250 "  - NOT good! Basically I was miscarrying..spent all day Tuesday in tears and trying to organise a scan and a possible D and C..booked another blood test " just in case " ..but was basically ready to stop the meds, get incredibly drunk and drown in my own pit of dispair. As the results hadn't come back from the hospital by 5 pm I just had a minor panic and thought " what if..? " so I got my friend to pop round and give me my injection. 

As I was alone in the house with my DD and, well, it just didn't seem right, I only had one ( LARGE! ) glass of red wine that night..but the next morning taking DD to school started me off, THEN when I rang the doctor's and the results STILL weren't back and at the same opened a letter from the hospital saying BUPA hadn't paid for my last D and C - well, you can imagine - I was just HOWLING      

In the midst of all this the phone rang, it was the GP - all chirpy - " I've had your results back - they are 28,000 "                

So of course, I had to ring all the doctors and they all jumped around the room!!!! 

It turns out my GP had made a HUGE mistake - someone had written the results and given to her as 259.02 NOT 25902!!!!!!!And becasue it had take so long to come through on the computer nobody knew until then.

CAN YOU IMAGINE!!!!        

I was so touched when my lovely consultant offered to do a scan for me for free!

I just got back from it today - ONE HEALTHY STRONG HEARTBEAT!!!!!!       

I can't believe what a week it's been!! I'm so sorry for the long " me " post but I just HAD to share it with you all...

A VERY shaky, very happy..

RSmum XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Misty C

RSMUM

What a time you have had! This is one VERY special little one.  I will drink the rest of the wine I started last night in your honour, one just has to celebrate!

Love
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

RSMUM - I have sent you a PM.



Schmoo x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Debs,
I'm just soooooooooooo overjoyed for you, but then you know that already.  

A heartbeat must be such a relief to you, and what a rollercoaster the last few days. I think your little one is trying to tell you something, ie 'I'm here and don't worry'.  Well, not as much as you have been, and please keep feeding me the drugs!

Crusoe- I hope IM can give you an answer about future tx soon. I bet they have good enough stats anyway and just want you to be successful. Hope so anyway. I'm so impressed with your positivity, hun. I owe you an IM Am thinking of you and your DH and sending you lots of hugs and positivity. x

Bluebell- hope your 2ww isn't driving you too loopy. Or at least any loopier.   From one loopy lass to another, here's all the                  you can handle. Thinking of you this week. xxx

Jamina- was LOVELY to meet you yesterday, you are now officially my most local abroadie and a top lunch date! I promise not to pour any drinks next time we meet or at least will give you some warning and you can wear a waterproof...  All the best for your drug taking and upcoming cycle.    

Hi to everyone else, a big fat snog from me. 
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

RSMUM - you must be so relieved!!! I said to you before your Dr. needs shooting - I'll do it personally if you want? How wonderful that you have now seen a heartbeat. You have every brilliant chance of a happy successful pregnancy now! Yipee!!!!!!!!

GG - you must have met more FF people than anyone else has - you floozy!! Glad you and Jamina had a good time.

Sorry to bang on about myself AGAIN but just when I thought a personally cr*p week couldn't get worse - it just has. I have just found out that someone who used to be a friend (especially when she thought she might have her own fertility problems) is pregnant with her 2nd baby. I haven't been formally told of the birth of her 1st yet (infertility seems to make me some kind of social outcast these days) and here she is pregnant again and moaning about it cos she can't have a drink.
Always seems when you think you are as low as you can go, there is always something else to take you to new depths.

Sorry to go on.

Have a relaxing weekend everyone. I'm going to shop for Britain!!!

Love and luck
Crusoe
xx


----------



## RSMUM

God Crusoe - that is awful - when I got home yesterday, I found out that my niece is having her second too..must have been something in the air yesterday..

REALLY Hope you had a GREAT shopping session...

Thinking of you hun

D XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe, big hugs to you, i have been thinking about you so much .... your turn will come, and on this board you're a social incaste (which means one very wanted person!) enjoy the shopping trip and post us some pics of all your new fabulous items.


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, I know how finding out that kind of news can be like a cricket bat in the face .. doesn't mind how hard we try not to be affected.  Sorry you have had to find that news out just this week of all weeks.  News always seems to like to find its moment, e.g. my SIL announcing she was 11 weeks pg with her 3rd just as my AF arrived when I would have been 11 weeks had I not m/cd.   You must tell us all about your shopping spree, and have a virtual modelling session for us if it is clothes you buy. 

RSMUM, I can't believe what a shock you have had this week, and was so pleased after talking to you on the phone about your m/c for it all to be a bad dream !  I said to you that I was going to go to my 'waterfall' which is where I go to cry loudly ! ... and to think of you. I didn't manage to get there tho coz I ended up having lunch with a friend, so I didn't have time to walk high enough up the glen to get to the w'fall, but I stopped at a smaller one instead, and thought of you, so that one will now be yours, and a happy one at that !  It would be a great one for river swimming, so when you come up to stay I can take you there !!

Talking of bad dreams, I dreamt last night that all my teeth fell out, and I was trying to keep all the bits so they could glue them back in again, but the bits kept disintegrating into a kind of orange dust .... boy was I glad to wake up !

Giggles, thanks for asking about my 2WW.  It's certainly the wierdest and most frightening yet, because of the implications of a BFN if it happens.  I am ever hopeful, but also in denial .. like Crusoe said last week, just don't think I'll test !  Yesterday I met DH for lunch at a castle near here, and then I went for a lovely walk afterwards.  As I was walking it struck me that this could be the nearest I get to feeling pg for the rest of my life (I don't feel pg but at least I know I could be), as this is our last tx.  So scary.

Giggles, what is your next step ?

Hell to Schmoo, Misty, Jamima, Mrs Bunny, Alma May, Dawn, Miss Minerva, Morvern and anyone else I have forgotten. 

Does anyone hear from Casey ? 

Love Bluebell xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Safarigirl, our posts crossed !  Hello to you too !


----------



## coconutkym

hello fellow abrodies. bluebell. best wishes for 2ww. i ma trsting same time scale

rs mum i think u deserve compensation and a written apology from gp for giving u such terribelp inof. dont worry about the wine drinking

crusoe. maybe IM stats are based on the person not how many goes they have?  maybe try osteopathy/chirpractor cos this can unlock part blocked energy flows to womb area cos all locked up with pelvic joints which can be twisted and unbalnced withouit realising

coco


----------



## crusoe

Oh Ladies ... just when I thought my week indeed my life couldn't get any worse it just did.  

On my way home from work yesterday in my brand spanking new car (6 days old only 200 miles on the clock) I had a crash. It totally wasn't my fault - I was stationary in a queue of traffic when this stupid young bloke came speeding along, tried to brake but smashed into the car of front of him which in turn smashed into me! The police said my lovely car couldn't be driven and has had to be towed away. Meanwhile I now have whiplash and of course a load of hassle to sort out.
I totally went to pieces by the roadside   (after giving the bloke who caused the accident a real tongue lashing) I think all the stress of the last few days came out and I was balling. I think everyone must have thought I was totally hysterical. The paramedics asked me if I was on any medication an all I could think was thank goodness you are not asking me what I was taking a week ago - they'd have thought me some kind of junkie with all the steriods, clexane, pessaries, asprin, patches, folic etc I have been on!!!
Last night my DH were just trying to count our blessings and I suppose at least this didn't happen on the 2ww or worse while I had a BFP - I think that would have really freaked us both out!! But my God I could do without it all at the moment.

sorry I'm just sounding off. Coco - your suggestion of a chiropractor is timely if only to sort out my now very painful back and neck!! I saw your post on the IM thread. Hold off testing a while yet if you can. After much experience of my own I have finally concluded testing early is bad news. I'm rooting for a BFP for you - stay positive.    

Bluebell- I am still very hopeful for you too.      I know several ladies who have been successful from 1 embie transfers - it does happen. keep the faith girl. As for the teeth falling out dream. I have had this dream many times apparently it means (if you believe in this kind of stuff) you are feeling a sense of powerlessness. Isn't that the truth where IVF is concerned!

I hope you are all having a better weekend than me. RSMUM I hope you are celebrating!!
GG - many thanks for your lovely PM. I'll be in touch soon.

Love and luck
crusoe
xxx


----------



## Newday

Crusoe

so sorry to hear about the crash not a good end to this week. Don't know what to say really but keep positive!

Well I've been to a new acupunturist today wierd or what! This one is chineese and his wifes translates his english isn't very good. It hurt and at the end he gave me a back and shoulder massage. I have to go for 5 more sessions they say which just fits in with embryo transfer.

She wasn't very happy when I said I wanted to go the day after ET she said no you are pregnant then and we have to be very careful. It was nothing like the western one I have been to previously.

Apparently my energy is very low and all the things they said were spot on so we'll see.

I'm taking loads of tablets already Bvits and omega three and pill and multi vit and this is before I start all the ones for the actual cycle.

I am on the pill so I can time af but my con here is away the day I want the scan so I have to contact the hospital to see if they will do it.

I know I wanted to go straight away but now am sure it was right to wait.

A me post I know but hi to evryone and lots of positive vibes to Bluebell thinking of you

Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe- you poor thing, what a nightmare for you, no wonder you were upset. What a kick in the teeth. I hope you're not in too much pain, but keen an eye on your whiplash as you can have effects several weeks later. I hope they're sorted you out with a courtesy car since it wasn't your fault. Grrrr, I hope the person at fault felt really bad.   Thinking of you  xxx

Dawn- sounds a bit different to the acu I had, but then I think that's a good thing! All the best.    

Coco- hope the 2ww isn't too awful for you and you're enjoying being PUPO. Here's to a great 2nd week...

Bluebell- thinking of you constantly, hope you're feeling ok. I'm sure you're really feeling the pressure this time it being your last cycle, please know we're all here for you just like you are for us   Just don't give up now, little donkey...    

DH and I are sat here (saddos) reading my trash mag and there is a woman who gave birth to twins, then triplets all within a year, none of them planned. And now they need to ban sex as they're just so fertile!     My own fault for reading a trash mag but I really needed cheering up that someone had worse cellulite than me! 

Anyway, had a lovely afternoon at our local carnival and we went on the waltzers, loads of fun!

Have a good weekend everyone,
love
Giggly
xx

PS How's the lovely Mrs Minerva, haven't heard from you in a while, babes?


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Bluebell, I've also had the teeth falling out dream several times, it was horrible but I've also heard it's to do with insecurity and a lack of control. Just where you are this week hun, unfortunately. I have some very weird dreams though generally so try not to read too much into them as a rule. Especially those involving DH and Brazilian beauties! I so wanted to hit him when I woke up from that one, I was really angry with him and the poor bloke hadn't done anything.  Hope you have sweet dreams tonight xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Crusoe, sorry to hear about your crash - it really makes you mad when it's just not your fault - no wonder you went to pieces under the circumstances. Oh and I really admire your positive spirit. Hope you enjoyed your shopping spree. Take care xx

RSMUM - what a week you had!! I'm sure these people don't realise what an impact they have when they make a mistake! Thank goodness it was sorted out so quickly (it must've seemed like ages to you though) and you got the very reassuring scan - so pleased for you!

Bluebell, hope the one to one bonding is going well - it can't be long now til you test. Wishing you all the positive vibes in the world          

Coco, good luck to you too, hope you're keeping nice and relaxed and not testing early  

Dawn, glad you are feeling positive and have found a good acupuncturist - suppose going to a Chinese one makes you think it's the 'real mccoy'! And thanks, you've reminded me that I must start taking my vitamins more seriously!

Jamina, not long for you now! Hope that lining's building up nicely! It's so nice for you to have met up with Giggly. I met up with someone the other day that's going through fertility tx and about to go onto DE  - our reflexologist put us in touch. It was great for us both to chat about things.

Hello also to everyone else - Jules, Alma May, safarigirl (like the bit you added to Ceram review, it nearly brought a tear to my eye!), schmoo, Pen, B123, Misty, and anyone else I haven't mentioned this time.

Mrs Bunny
xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Oh Crusoe!!  At least you did not get a worse injury but I do hope you get the whiplash looked at and I hope that kid had good insurance to get you a brand new car!

Bleubell.  Thinking of you .. hang in there.

Sorry feeling sorry for me post.  Just when my nausea was subsiding DD brought home a gastro so since thursday it has been nothing but vomitting, fevers, laundrymat trips, little sleep and more vomitting.  UGGGHHH!  I just needed a few minutes news form my pals on FF to let me think of something else.  

WHat is really weird is I gave both of us the Primperan ( anti vomitning and nausea meds ok for PG and kids) and all it did was make us both vomit again!  My advise is it is not very effective at all. 

Love to everyone on ABroadies!

b123
BOnnie


----------



## A-D

Hi all
Been away for the weekend and it's taken me ages to catch up on the posts...

Crusoe: you've been on one hell of a rollercoaster...   Hate to bring on the cliches, but it never rains...hope this week's a bit better for you and you're on the upward trend for a while...being    about the next step?? xx

Bluebell: Sticky vibes...hope he/she holds on honey...when do you test? It must be soon (I've also had the teeth falling out dream..weird!) xx

RSMum: So glad your bad news turned into good news...what an outrageous mistake to make! Someone should be fired for that! (not very tolerant at the mo...must be the hormones)

GG: Loved meeting you last week and love to be your 'local abroadie'...best not put that on ******** though..ppl might ask questions! lol

B123: Hope you're feeling a bit better today...and that the vomiting has stopped! 

Mrs Bunny: thanks for good wishes...aren't you going back for frosties soon?

Hello to everyone else: I won't even try and mention you all by name as I'm bound to miss someone out by mistake and then I'll feel rotten and   

Just had a weekend in Devon with DH and lots of our family.. it was a sort of activity weekend..pgl for grown ups! Would have been great fun if I hadn't have been so stressy with everyone...my mum's friend was there and I was gutted to find out my mum had told her all about our tx...despite me asking her to keep it to the family...still...I suppose I'm not really surprised! 

Good news is that our lovely donor started her meds on Saturday, I'm up to 4mg from today and we're due to fly out on Monday...fingers crossed both of us develop at right pace!

Love you all 
xx jamina xx


----------



## RSMUM

Em - Just wanted to wish you all the best for your scan.

Crusoe - can't believe what hell you have gone through hun! How dreadful!SOO hope this week is a better one.  

Bluebell - I keep thinking of you - if you fancy a chat you know where I am   

Giggly - how are things now you are back at school? Must have been a bit of a shock after the hols eh? Not long to go until you are off to meet your man in Greece eh? Bets of luck hun - It was SO nice of you to talk to me the other day - can't wait to meet somewhere, someday 

Bel - hope you are ok..are you back from you hols? Thanks for the lovely texts.Am so jealous of you meeting up with Giggly...wish I'd've been there...

Jamina, so sorry you're feeling a bit .. and sorry to hear about your mum ..I'm so lucky that all my mum's friends know every step of tx etc. ( in fact my mum took my scan picture out to dinner on Sat night to show them all!And my niece's scan too - she just anounced she is 14 weeks, odd as after trying for years when I got preg with R she got preg 2 months later..now after all these years again... ..s'going to be hard with R as her litttle boy is excited and I am not saying ANTHING to R about me until I am WELL past the danger zone! )....all the very best for your trip to Spain - which clinic are you at?

Bonnie - what a nightmare! So hope DD is better..thinking of you

Mrs Bunny - how are things? Hope you are ok...

Jules - how are you doing?

How's everyone else? Glad to see the thread moving again but now it's hard to keep track of everyone.

lots of love to you all 

Deb X

As for me, we had another scan on Sunday and the heartbeat is still there - good and strong - have started to tell a few more people = you know me


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

RSMUM, so pleased for you that your little one is firmly ensconsed and well settled in now.  I hope that you can really start to relax a bit more now and soon be heading into the 2nd trim.  I know it will be scary still for a while though, and you and little beany are on my mind all the time.

Crusoe, couldn't believe about your car crash.  Not meaning to be flippant here, but who needs East Enders ?!! I hope you are feeling not too sore, and that you get all the insurance sorted out soon.  Will you get a replacement car or your 'old' one repaired ? (ie was it a write off ?).  Keep us posted.  Yes, just imagine if you had still got your embies on board. I hope that is all your bad luck now for a very, very, very long time indeed ! 

Jamima, don't feel guilty about being stressed,  That's tx for you !  I hope you enjoyed your w/e in lovely Devon anyway.

Bonny, hope the house of puke is subsiding (the puke, not the house).

Anyway, just to let you all know, I am testing tomorrow.   Never been so scared to test.  Never felt so wierd about testing.  Will let you all know how it goes.

Coco, how are you doing ?  I presume you test in a couple of days.

Big hugs to everyone else.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Bloob -                             

what more can I say?

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mini-me

Bluebell,

Masses of best wishes and good luck for tomorrow!
      

love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bloob,
I tried to send you an IM yesterday but you're a v.popular lady (or just disorganised  ) and your inbox was full. I am sending you mahoosive        vibes and just like RSMum says, there's not much more to say than                                                            and a lot of                                        

Will be thinking of you and checking in hourly (day off). 

I'm off to the hossie in the morning though to meet the NHS IVF consultant so will have to see what he makes of my dodgy immune system. Every time I go i seem to be diagnosed with another new illness or potential illness so I may come back with the plague! Bet you're glad we're all internet buddies!

Hugs and love to everyone,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Bluebell, we know you're popular...


----------



## RSMUM

Giggles - good luck tomorrow - REALLY curious as to what they say..hope they are helpful but I have a sneaking suspicion you might be more on top of it all than they are - perhaps that's just the cynical old me though!


----------



## crusoe

Bluebell - I knew it must be soon. I am wishing you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow. I feel really nervous on your behalf.                                             

GG - hope things go well for you tomorrow. Like RSMUM I suspect you know as much as some dr's. How much to you charge for a consultation?

RSMum- so glad all is looking good for you. I am so relieved for you.   

MrsBunny -it can't be long until you go for frosties. Please keep us posted.

It looks as if my car can be repaired but it is going to away a couple of weeks. A courtesy car is being delivered to me tomorrow which is a bit of a relief. My dad ferried me to and from work today and I found that quite nerve wracking - he is a bit of an "old man" when it comes to driving. VERY slow and steady - a bit too much so hence the journey took a great deal longer than it normally takes me!! But he is a star. 

I have had a completely confusing reply from IM about whether they will carry on treating me. The answer seems to be yes as long as we can afford it. (well we weren't expecting it to be free.) but the answer to my question about our chances of success was very ambiguous "We want you to continue the treatments if we feel that your chances are, at least, acceptable." Well does that mean our chances are acceptable or not!?? hmmmm I have waited 5 days for my questions to be answered and this is all I get back!!!!! Think I need to seek some clarification there!
I am also drafting a letter to Mr ******* to see if he can offer any further insight as mine is clearly a case of implantation failure. Other than that I am completely stumped about what we can do. 

Love and luck everyone (especially Bluebell - I have everything crossed for you.)
crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Newday

Good luck Bluebell for tomorrow

Cruseo just readin is your body baby friendly by Dr Beer very interesting about immune issues

You may find it helpful to

Dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Bluebell,

I know I told you this last week already but I am sending all the prayer & sticky vibes possible to your embie. I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling. I hope tomorrow comes really quickly for you. Shed loads of hugs!!! Please feel free to call me tomorrow, if you want to chat.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Thank you all for your lovely posts ... you lot are the best !

Just had to share this funny story with you before I dive off the testing bungee ....

DH given one task to do in this whole cycle.... I do everything else, e.g book cycle, arrange drugs, take drugs, go to Spain etc etc etc .... you know what I mean !  DH's one task was to buy HPT kit. 

He came home after work today saying "I've bought you a pack of 5".  "five ?" I say, i only need one.  "You could have bought a two pack or even a single on !".  "They're in your drawer",  he says.

I go to look in my drawer...............

............ 5 pack Ovulation test kit !!!!    

So I have no pee sticks for tomorrow morning now !!   

Good excuse not to test !

Thank you again lovelies....

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just popping in to say


 to bluebell for testing tomorrow

Have everything i can possibly cross crossed!

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## RSMUM

OH bluebell - I can't belive it!


----------



## RSMUM

Actually I can't believe it!    Madness!


----------



## coconutkym

ohh bl;uebell wot a dork  

u can buy tests from supermarkets, and many are open 24 hrs? also possibly corner shops and of course late rota chemists. u can look up the latter on NHS direct.

best wioshes for tomorrow.       
i test officially thiursday 20th  but have a clearblue test on standby for sooner.


----------



## Mandellen

Good evening ladies

Just wanted to say hi and hope that you are all well.

Fingers crossed for everyone testing soon - especially to Bluebell  

Thinking of you all

Take care

Mandellen x


----------



## crusoe

Oh Bluebell         That sounds just the kind of thing my DH might do!!! It's a shame you don't live a bit closer I have a drawer full of pregnancy tests you could have. I have purchased so many over recent years that now I find myself travelling further and further from home to chemist shops where they don't know me. I'm sure the local ones must say "oh here comes that nutty woman again- all she ever buys is armfuls of pregnancy tests!"

lots of luck to you Bluebell      

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Bluebell thats classic !!!! .... thinking of you and wishing and hoping for you ....


----------



## Jennifer

Bluebell that is so funny !  Save your early morning wee and do a test when you get back from the shops then !!!  You can dip them


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just popping by to update you all

Thanks to all who sent me IMs the last few days

We have one beanie on board with a strong heartbeat

It was magical and dh hugged me that tightly thought he was going to cause an injury      

He spotted it before me (the heartbeat flickering that is)

Em


----------



## Mandellen

Hi Em

Thats great news! I'm so pleased for you & DH -  

You take care of yourself & your precious little beanie!

Take care

Mandellen x


----------



## Grumpygirl

I think Coco's being kind calling your DH a dork, I was thinking the 'T' word myself!! My DH was laughing at that one!

Bluebell, I'm so nervous for you. Crossing everything down to my pubic hair for you, really I am. 

Em- fantastic news!

Will post a bit more tomorrow when I've been to the Docs and have a bit more time.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Em, that's great news !!!  So happy for you - you really do deserve this happyness.  Congratulations !

Giggles, you mean you aren't crossing your pubes too ??  Go on, get em crossed !  

No probs re test ... I will hold off weeing and buy a proper one on the way back from getting the HCG test.  Don't get corner shops here ! .. I live in the middle of nowhere !

Thanks again for your support everyone,

Bloooooooooooobs xxxx

PS I have emptied loads out of my inbox, so not sure why it is still registering as full.  Have asked Tony.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bloobs, I knew you were organised and diligent really. Unlike your plonker of a husband. Ovulation tests, really! Am home tomorrow (after hossie visit) if you want to celebrate or whinge. xxx

Pubes duly crossed, with the odd plait, dreadlock and spike. All for you, hun.


----------



## RSMUM

Em - fantastic to hear your news - I was too scared to ask!

Giggles and Bloob - I'll be at home all day tomorrow too if you fancy a    - I had another scare last night and mum has confined me to bed again. All seems ok this morning but I bricking it last night and have been awake half the night knicker-checking.

Crusoe - i was thinking of you at 2 this morning - if there's anything I can do to help you please let me know, sometimes it helps to have a fresh eye looking at all the various bits of your history etc.. maybe just pop me an IM as I'm not sure which tests you've had etc.. god here I am, sound like doctor -    sorry, I didn't mean it like that..just meant if I can come up with anything.....also, so sorry about your lettter - when i was at IM Dr. W was fantastic and helped me a lot but I never dealt with anyone else..anyway, if there's anything I can do...


Better go..will be on later..

Rsmum XXXX


----------



## Misty C

Heffalump/Em - awww lovely to hear your scan news. xxxx

Bluebell - thinking of you lots today.  I've got butterflies!!!!

Love to all abroadies. 
Misty C
xxxxx


----------



## HEM

Bluebell

Thinking of you today and good luck with your test.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you

Helen x


----------



## Newday

Bluebell

good luck today thinking of you

Dawn


----------



## janeup

Bluebell - thinking of you lots today!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just popping in to say

Bluebell thinking of you    

Thanks for your messages girls

I have dh at home for 4 days hes going to drive me insane i think    

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## Jennifer

Bluebell - Thinking of you  

xx


----------



## safarigirl

em what wonderful news - a flickering heartbeat and a bearhug!  What could be better!

Bluebell in my thoughts today 

crusoe big love to you

big hello to all the fabulous abroadies

misty, so nice to see you popping in, i think about you so often ...


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell - thinking of you today, wishing you all the luck in the world!

RSMUM - have been thinking of you, great news about your scan!

Em - so pleased to read your news!

Big hello to all, will catch up later!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell hun, thinking of you lots. Not a religious person myself but doing my own kind of praying for you. xxx No more pubic dreadlocks though, I've seen the gynae today...

Crusoe- I hope you get a clearer answer from IM soon, I'd want to know exactly what they think your chances are so you can make real decisions on your future. Thinking of you lots too. xxx

Almamay- Lovely to see you posting, I think if the Warsaw clinic tell it like it is, you're right, it's not for the faint hearted, but you know exactly where you stand. It's hard but somehow easier too. I hope you get there soon.

RSMum- You keep your feet well and truly up my lovely, or I'll be round with a big stick.  I'm scary when I want to be! 

Jennifer- you really do have the best smilies. 

Jamina- hope you're not feeling too drugged up! Come over for a cuppa anytime. x

Well, been to the consultant this am and he was very nice, helpful and pleasant and all the other things he has been in the past. Honestly, the size of my medical notes compared to the others in his pile!! He said that with me having been to Dr Conway (top dog reproductive endocrinologist) and Dr Thum at the Lister that I've got the best possible advice the UK has to offer and he really doesn't have any new suggestions as anything he does suggest is in the realms of medical research and unknown. I have the Docs scratching their heads. Perfect lining, perfect embryos, blasts, heparin, steroids- it ought to work. I asked about IVIg and he was very anti, especially due to my cancer. In recent weeks I've been coming round to the idea but I'm terrified of it again now so think that's not an option for me. Pushing the medical boundaries is for people whose health hasn't been an issue I think. He said not to give up yet, but maybe to look into the Zita West holistic approach to IVF and book a massage/reflexology from time to time to get some 'me time' as all my approaches so far have been medical. Not sure that's for me as it's more expense and invasive of my time - more things to do to get pg, like I haven't made enough effort already!   I'd rather spend the money joining the gym, as long as I actually go!

So, we're off to meet the new Doc at the Life Clinic in Athens the first week of Oct and DH and I are planning a day on the beach to cheer ourselves up! I'm not sure what if anything they can do for us but if they test me and say there's something stopping me getting pg at least I'll know what it is, even if I'm not prepared to do the treatment. Seems funny going to Athens and not going to see Penny though, my usual Doc.  

That's us, feeling pretty fed up with it all if I'm honest. Don't want to drag anyone down with me though, so will stop me whingeing and attack the kitchen with some gusto. Oh for a sledgehammer! 

Love and luck to all those that need it today,
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Giggles, I really feel for you lovely one.   Sometimes you must feel like it's looking for the needle in the proverbial haystack.  I would say that time at the gym or even out clubbing etc are just as good if not better than massage etc, ie wehatever makes you relax and let your hair down.  To me a good fat curry and a few bevvies is a better relax than a massage that you feel you ought to be having, which kind of defeats the object in a way, ie "I must relax as I have paid for this massage to help me relax".  Hope your trip to Athens gives you a few more clues.

Well, it was a BFN for me today girls.  I am absolutely devastated.  I wll have to set up a new thread for 'Abroadies at the end of the fertility journey'.  Not sure how I am going to cope with coming to terms with it. Thank you for all your lovely posts.  There seems to be something wrong with my personal messages system, ie saying my inbox is full when I cleared loads out of it, so might not be able to get PMs if any of you try to send one.

Love and hugs to you all.
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

I know we've " chatted " but just wanted you to know my thoughts are with you hun....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty C

Bluebelle - so sorry, I very much prayed it was good news for you today.  Take good care of yourself.
Love
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Bluebell

I'm so so sorry to hear your news.  

Was so hoping that it would be different. Be kind to yourselves and take care.

 

Mrs Bunny
xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

bluebell, so very sorry for this, as the others have said, so hoped it would work out for you.  big love and hugs to you


----------



## A-D

Bluebell...so so sorry...really was hoping that this time was your time...
Thinking of you loads
xxxxxx jamina xxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Bluebell        

I am so sorry

with love and hugs
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell - so very sorry   Life is just so [email protected] unfair! 

Thinking of you, 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I want to swear. So sorry Bluebell, it's just horrible for you and I don't know what to say other than send you the biggest sloppiest wet lick on behalf of my dog and me. 

We're all with you, hun.
  
Love as always,
Giggly
xx


----------



## janeup

bluebell - I am so sorry to hear your news. This just isn't fair!    loads of cyber hugs to you now. lots of love Janexxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Bluebell

Just logged on and read your news


So very sorry sweetie

there are no words that are adequate

Sending you a big 

Love Emxx


----------



## schmoo73

Bloobs - i am so sorry to hear your news - sending you a big hug   

Schmoo x


----------



## Newday

just to say sorry Bluebell

Dawn


----------



## mini-me

Bluebell,

I was really hoping for good news for you today.  I'm so sorry.


Take care sweetie,
love Mini-me
xxx


----------



## Mandellen

Bluebell

I'm so very sorry - I'm thinking of you & DH - sending you lots of  

Take care

Mandellen x


----------



## Sasha B

Bluebell, I'm sitting here with   in my eyes. So sorry hun. I know how much this cycle meant to you and how much you wanted it to work. You know I am always here for you.

Lots & lots & lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

So sorry to read your post Bluebell.......I know how hard this must be for you.  With love, xxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Lovely to hear from you WWAV !!
Pleeeeeeeaaaase tell us your news !
Bloooobs xxx


----------



## bluebell

Thought I'd cut and paste a few funny words from a friend of mine who emailed in response to my BFN.. she has such a good way with words.  I know she won't mind.  Just to put it in context she has recently been diagnosed with MS.........

"I'm so sorry to hear about your poor little frosties - like mini woolly mammoths, they just weren't ready for the end of the ice age".

"Life can be such a bugger at times.  I can only imagine how you feel after so much expense, effort and suffering.  Vaguely and an itsy witsy bit like having my leg tweaked a thousand ways and ending up with MS from all the trauma, in that the hopes were sky high and prolonged suffering was endured, but the result a million miles from the one firmly written in the tick box".

"Just don't be tempted to molly coddle her (Ria) or she'll turn into a boiled sprat and we can't have those now can we".

I love the woolly mammoth frosties and the boiled sprat !

Bluebell xxx


----------



## RSMUM

That is sooo lovely - and when she is going through her own hell too..what a great friend.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell - sending you more cyber hugs hun  

WWAV - so good to hear from you! Have been thinking of you and hoping that your pregnancy was all going well, sorry to hear about the rotten nausea.

Giggly - hun, sorry to read that your consultant has no real ideas to help you, how unbelievably frustrating for you! No wonder you are fed up! I would also be very nervous about IVIG, I know that loads of patients of the ARGC have had it, but I am just not comfortable with the idea...

Love to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Newday

Good morning how is everyone today?

well Dh is away at the moment so quiet here. I have been reading Dr Beers book this morning and starting to think that IVIG is the key for a lot of people.

I went to see my chinese acupunturist last night he said only two reasons for MC poor blood flow or immunity.

They give you a back massage at the end I was very tender in my lower back and was tender on my front in the reproductive area. He asked me when I hurt my back? Well I have never hurt my back as far as I know and I don't really get back ache except after ET so that has started me thinking!

He thinks the tenderness is dues to not having a good blood flow could he be right? maybe it makes sense he thinks I get pg then MC because the nutrients are not getting to the embryo. He gave me herbal tablets but as it's only a month to FET I think I will leave them. But i am having Pentoxifilline  this time which will help blood flow and I'm going to have viagra in the run up to the scan.

Hopefully this will improve my blood flow.

My back feels good this morning so lets hope it's doing some good.

Oh well off to do some shopping

Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn- sounds like your acu may be on to something, let's hope so.  

Mrs M- I agree about the IVIg, it does seem like the final thing to try and may just work, but would I worry myself to death about it for the next X years? And knowing my luck I'd be in the category of people it doesn't work for anyway! Hugs to you, hun. xx

Bloobs and Crusoe- thinking of you especially. x

Coconut Kym- you too, hun. x

Not stopping, got a French visitor at the moment from our school exchange and loads of people over later for lunch. Aargh!

Love to all the abroadies,
Giggly
xx


----------



## A-D

Hi all
Sorry for not posting, my mind's been all over the place. EC is scheduled for Wednesday and due to fly out MOnday, but haven't heard whether her scan's okay or not yet...due to hear today!

Love to all and sorry for no personals...think of you all lots though xxxxx

j xx


----------



## RSMUM

Best of luck Jamina!   

Hope you enjoy your visitors Giggles

Crusoe - how you doing hun?

Bel - thinking of you - will send you a text

Bluebell - Hang in there sweets...

Loads of love to you all and everyone I haven't mentioned..


Excited/scared as I have another scan tomorrow - NHS got me in for an early one as still spotting...
Rsmum X


----------



## crusoe

Jamina - lots of luck to you. I hope your lovely donor is growing you a bumper crop of eggies and all goes to plan. Enjoy Marbella. 

RSMUM - hope your scan goes well. The spotting must be scary even though it seems so very common.

GG anf Jules - I am with you on IVIG. I feel it is the last thing to try but I am terrified of it both in terms of the cost and the potential health implications. When I saw Mr ******* he wasn't keen on it either and from the tests he did for me my immune response was better with steriods rather than IVIG anyway. So for the moment I put off thinking about it very much.

Bel - are you home? How was your holiday?

Me post coming up ...
I'm afraid I have been feeling very sorry for myself. It was my birthday friday and while I have had a lovely weekend of being spoilt with some fab gifts I can't help feel down. I am another year old and absolutely no further on - infact I'm probably in a worse position than I was a year ago. How has it got to this!!
On a positive note I have booked to have accupuncture. Apart from IVIG I can't think of anything else I haven't tried so lets see what that brings.
Sorry girls I'm wallowing in self pity. We are off to take Bertie for a long walk and sniff in the woods and then to visit my 90 year old grandparents who always manage to cheer me up despite several problems themselves.

Love and luck
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Crusoe - Know what you are going through.  I have to apologise as I haven't been on here for ages - so fed up - triggered by my 45th birthday in June (for exactly the same reason as you - another year has passed and I am no nearer being a mum and getting older by the second......) that I stayed off FF as I didn't want to drag my huge black cloud over anyone else.  Plus I was sick as a dog from being put on Metformin.  I am so, so sorry that your last treatment didn't work and my heart goes out to you - I am trying acupuncture too this go (4 blasto embies due back in tomorrow). 

I should be over the moon, excited etc, but all I can think is ' why will this go work when the other 12 haven't?' I know we are changing things each time and have finally come round to donor eggs and sperm, but definitely feel that I'm in 'the last chance saloon' and will be turning off the lights when I am the last one left on the abroadies thread.....

I have tried to catch up on everything that has been going on over the last 3+ months - but boy there is a lot!  Some of the stories made me cry, and some smile - you are all so great.  It made me realise how much I missed you all.  

So, will take the lazy way out and say hugest of huge hugs to those of us who have had bad news, and wonderful congrats to those who give us all hope with their good news!

Off for a progesterone induced kip - 

Hormonal love from Chania

Lesleyj


----------



## crusoe

Lesleyj - it is good to hear from you. I completely understand the need to take a break from FF sometimes the BFP' s and the BFN's affect all of us too much  but you must never feel that you are "dragging a huge black cloud over anyone else." The whole point of FF as I understand it is to share the high's and lows. Sometimes I feel I am the only one experiencing something or feeling a particular way but if I voice it here it always turns out there are others feeling the same. While I don't wish my negative feelings or experiences on anyone it does help to know I am not alone.

I completely empathise with your thinking about "why will this go work when the other 12 haven't." All I can say is that history doesn't necessarily have to keep repeating itself. There are ladies with repeated failures who suddenly strike lucky and not even on cycles with the best embies, easiest transfers or stress free 2ww's. Often there seems no logic although we desperately try to seek it.

4 embies at blast stage sound great. I wish you lots of luck for tomorrow and the next 2 weeks.

with love
Crusoe
xx


----------



## ladyblue

RSMUM, just want to wish you Good Luck for tomorrows scan, I hope it all goes`well. I know how scary these things can be, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

And Lesleyj, great to hear from you   - got my fingers crossed for you too, I hope it is your turn this time, 4 blasts sounds great.      

We will be on the   together as I am day 2 today. Only 1 frostie survived the thaw, but I reckon he/she must be a little fighter anyway so am still hopeful.

Debs
  x


----------



## Mandellen

RSMUM

Just wanted to say I will be thinking of you tomorrow  - you take care of yourself.

Mandellen x


----------



## A-D

RSMum...thinking of you tmw 
x j x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just popping in to say

Crusoe and Bluebell thinking of you 

RSMum thinking of you for tomorrow

Jamina wishing lots of luck for the coming week

Love to all

Em


----------



## bluebell

Lesley, soooo pleased to hear from you.  I too often keep some of my black clouds from FF, and it take someone else to say they don't want to inflict theirs to realise that FF is actually the place to bring black clouds, so we can all have a go at chipping away at them and blasting them to bits !  Please don't disappear !  ......and good luck with your 4 embies. I so much hope that it will be the lucky time for you !

RSMUM ... sorry didn't get a chance to text you good luck with your scan .... my mob ran out of charge in our w/e cottage hideaway so had to wait until we went in the car last night to charge it again.  Hope it all went well ! 

Coconut Kym and Crusoe, thinking of you loads.  Crusoe, sorry your birthday didn't manage to lift your spirits. I know what you mean,  Tx has a way of sneakily leaking into so many parts of our lives and spoiling them.  Birthdays are supposed to be fun, and slipping lazily into middle age is supposed to be a laugh, but we are made to cling on with our finger nails trying to stick to being younger to allow ourselves more tx !  Your long doggy grandparenty walk sounded lovely.  I hope it was as warm and sunny and autumnal as it was here.

Jamima .... yippeeee, not long for you now !  Have you gone yet ? I know it was today you were flying, so I presume so.

Ladyblue........how is the 2WW ?  Wishing your embie all the best of chances.

Dawn. I was pleased to sense a brightness in your post.  It sounds like you are gearing up optimistically to your next go.  Good luck with all your acupuncture etc.  

Heffalump ... yippeeeeeeee for you and hope all is progressing well for you.

Giggles, hope you enjoyed your social weekend.

As for me, we had a lovely weekend (just us) at DH's family owned cottage, just the 3 of us.  It is near a loch shore, surrounded by beautiful hills, waterfalls and woods.  It was sunny, peaceful and we did some great walks, followed by gorgeous meals by the log fire..... no phone, no tv, no callers etc etc.  Saw a badger, as well as pine martens, hedgehog, kingfisher, dippers etc. Just can't shift that niggling sadness tho'.  Does it ever go away ?? It's like a bee buzzing in the ear. 

Love and hugs, Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quick one to let you know all went well with my scan - so relieved it's untrue! PHEW!!!


----------



## crusoe

Yipee - great news RSMum.

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## three_stars

Congrats Debs... really fab news!!!!!!!! 

Bonnie


----------



## schmoo73

Debs - fantastic news, I bet it's a weight off your mind.

Take care hun

Schmoo x


----------



## bluebell

Grrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat news Debs .. yippeeeeedddeeeedooodaaah !
Bloooobs xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Brilliant news Debs!                 

Will try to post more tomorrow- my day off and no-one to entertain! Yeeha!

Love to all, especially Jamina who I presume hasn't posted cos she's en route to sunny Spain ? Best of luck, chick!

Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Wonderful to hear all is well with little one Deb. It must be a relief. Hopefully you can relax a bit more now (says she who worried through out her pregnancy  )

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaq

Hi Debs
Just wanted to add my congrats on your scan news - I'm so relieved for you!! See you soon.
Love Jaq


----------



## RSMUM

Wow! Jaq!!!! Amazing to see you on here! 

Thanks to everyone for all your fantastic support and kind wishes and just general loveliness!

I am feeling A LOT happier today I have to say, still VERY scared and very cautious but I was very impressed by the staff at the hospital, they listened to my worries and really checked me out so that has really helped calm me down somewhat.

will post more tomorrow..


----------



## ElleJay

Hi All - 

Deb - what good news - no wonder you are feeling a lot happier! 

Bonnie - hope DD is feeling better soon and that you are managing to get a bit of sleep to keep you going...

Crusoe - you are so kind to be bolstering me up, especially with all the horrid stuff you have been through recently - thanks.

Bluebell - hugs to you.

I am getting all woozy from these Utrogestan, so this post may not make any sense, apologies if this turns out to be the case, husband says I'm talking in funny sentences at the moment.  They may be logical to me, but apparently they aren't to others!

Our blastos didn't keep developing, so there was nothing to transfer to me yesterday - but it's not all doom and gloom as the clinic was running a back up donor for me in case something bad happened, so egg collection for her was this morning, and, if everything else goes to plan (please!) I get three day embies put back just before we get on the plane on Friday.

Love to everyone - especially those I haven't mentioned as my brain gave up remembering what I was going to say halfway through the personals!

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Lesley,
That's great news about the back up donor !  There's no way IVI would do anything like that ! The Greek clinics seem so flexible and caring.  Wishing you all the best for tx with the new embies on Friday.I know what you mean about the anaesthetic effects of progesterone (or is the oestrogen ?) !
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

RSMUM - great news about the scan - I can feel the refief!!  

Lesleyj, good luck for Friday - what great news about a back up donor, hope those embies thrive for you.      

Ladyblue, good luck for your 2ww, and hope that little frostie is snuggling in nicely       

Crusoe, sorry you've been feeling down. Don't be too hard on yourself. Birthdays are just symbols of how long we've been on the planet, not codes for how we should feel. Sorry, that sounded a bit harsh! You've had a bad time and I hope that things improve for you this year. You are certainly a lovely friendly voice on the abroadies board xxx

Bluebell, your weekend sounded lovely - you are lucky to live near such beautiful countryside to cheer you up even though you feel rather empty inside. We've been missing going for walks lately as DH has some back trouble.

Giggly, sorry you've got no more answers. When are you going to Greece to see the doctor there?

Jamina, lots of        for Wednesday!

Thinking of you Coconutkym xx

Just wanted to tell you about a good thing that happened to me last week. I went for my downreg injection at the drop in clinic at the hospital that's 'looking after me' this end. I got there 10 minutes after it opened at 8am, thinking I would make it to work on time at 9.30 (as I've done before). I was wrong! I had to wait 1.5 hours to be seen!! There were others coming in but I think they were having appointments/treatment of some kind. I was so annoyed and upset, but keeping it all in as usual. I managed to get a message to work saying I was stuck at the docotors (I hadn't even told them I had an appointment), but I was over an hour late in the end. This led me to decide to tell my boss about having fertility tx - I'd been wondering whether to. I was dreading it, but it turned out that she'd had IVF 18 years ago which resulted in twins!! She was really understanding and supportive, saying if I needed any time off etc etc. She even knew somebody who had donated eggs so I ended up telling her about that too!! At least now I won't have to make up stories about being late etc. Although I've told her not to tell anyone else in the office - they are all women over 50 - you can imagine the gossip! (I don't mind the gossip if I actually get pg!   )

Hello and love to everyone else - Jules, Bonnie, Sasha, Dawn, Schmoo, Safarigirl, Em, Bel, Mandellen and all the other lovely abroadies
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Lesleyj-  so relieved for you that things are working out.  I know I had quite a discussion with the DR at Chania one time and he talked about doing back up donors even at his loss financially as he did not want to not have eggs for people. Not sure that happens every time but I am certainly glad he arranged it for you this time.  Crossing all fingers and so forth for you two for Friday!

Mrs Bunny-  funny how the being late worked out to your favor.  18 yrs ago!  She was in the IVF pioneering years then!  What luck for you.
As for as losing time for injections have you thought about doing them yourself?  It gets easier with experience; I know a website with really good explanation if you want it.Just let me know.  I remember going all the way to the other side of Paris sometimes for a 1 am down regging injection... now that just makes me laugh.. I even ended up doing all my own PIO injections this past year... which use to make me feel faint even to think about... but the time and expense was just too much after awhile to have a professional do them.

Take care lovelies!

Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - how good to hear from you! I really wish that IVI ran back up donors, then I wouldn't have had a complete bust in June when my frosties failed to survive defrost....

Bonnie - so sorry to hear about your poor DD, sending you both big hugs and hope that she is better soon. Sorry, can't advise on headlice, DD has yet to have them, luckily! I am sure that I have that pleasure to come...

MrsBunny - Hello to you! How lovely to find out that your boss was a really early IVFer!

Jamina - good luck for tomorrow

Giggly - thinking of you hun, would love to meet in "chat" again sometime!

Crusoe - sending you healing hugs

RSMUM - fab to read your good news on the scan! 

Bluebell - your weekend sounded idyllic, hope that it helped you a little, big hugs.

Hello to Sasha, Dawn, Jaq, Ladyblue, Coconutkym, Schmoo, Safarigirl, Em, Bel, Mandellen and everyone else that I have missed!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry girls, I really want to get the chance to catch up with everyone's posts and do personals but there just hasn't been the same. 

Mrs Bunny, I think its amazing that your boss has had personal experience of IVF and that she is supportive of what you are doing. 

Has anyone else told their boss? How did it work out?

I have been wondering if I should tell my boss. I know I've only just started my new job but its going to look a bit sus if every time I come back from holiday I have a doctors note for a 'bad back' (my job can be quite physically demanding). I also need to consider what I would do in a chicken pox outbreak (I'm a nursery nurse in case you might be wondering) because I know exposure can be harmful during pregnancy. Also, I just want to be able to be up front. Why do these things have to be so complicated!!!

Lesley, its great that you are given a back up doner at your clinic. I hope you get three very good embies put back on Friday and some left over to put on ice as well.

Hi to everyone. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
A big sunny hello from me on a lovely sunny September morning!   (Ok, now you're thinking I'm bi-polar since this time a week ago I was posting my abject misery on Bluebell's thread about finishing tx!) Well, that's the rollercoaster for you... 

Hope everyone's ok?

Mrs M- would love a chat date with you, although am mega busy this week and next so unless you're around tonight it'll have to be another time. Get your diary!  

RSMum- sooooooooooooo glad to hear your scan went well again, I'm sure you're not relaxed yet but in the meantime I guess you have to stay positive and try to enjoy your pg as best you can. I owe you an email and have been a v.slack FF.   

Jamina- wishing you OODLES of luck today (?) and hoping it's a BFP for you very soon.    

Bel- are you back off hols and how are you? Hope to catch up soon, hun. xx

Crusoe- sorry to hear your birthday was crummy, there's nothing that can cheer us up sometimes and it seems plain wrong to be celebrating when it's the last thing you feel like doing. At least you have people around you who love you and we're all here with you sending you  . I'll let you know what blokey says next week about my implantation failure, it may or may not be helpful to others but any info is useful. Hope the car crash is a distant memory, but if you need any help with insurance co.s etc I used to work in accident management (awful job, car rental with yanks- sorry Bonnie I don't mean you!) and may be able to advise if you're stuck. Hope you're not in any pain though. xx

Sasha- I think you can get a jab to stop chicken pox being a problem should you come into contact with it, Bonnie was talking about it as her daughter got it during Bonnie's first few weeks of pg. As for telling your employer, maybe you have a probationary period and should tell after that just to be safe? Hope you're enjoying the job though. 

Bloobs- thinking about you, I wrote you a long reply to your lovely IM and the darn PC ate it when it realised your inbox was full! So I felt better for writing my missive but you never got to read my drivel. Lucky you, probably! Will try to reply again later.

Dawn- I guess you're gearing up soon for your tx. I hope the acu is helping and you're feeling positive. I know how hard it is and am sending you extra     . xxx 

Mrs Bunny- I hope your next tx works so you don't have to worry about what to do next. You were so close last time, surely it's just a matter of time? Hope so. xxx

Radnorgirl- any news? Thinking of you. xxx

Bonnie- you're right, it is the Life Clinic I'm going to visit. Not sure what to expect from him, but I do know I think the world of Penny and she has made it clear to me she'll help me all she can whichever clinic I use. What a sweetheart. I was very lucky to find her, you too I guess, you pregnant woman, you!

Well, I had a pretty miserable few days last week after being told there was nothing more the Docs could do for me at the NHS clinic (not their fault and they will advise if I need it) and then a manically busy few days with the french exchange over and people coming for lunch, and a French girlie to stay. She did at least sing karaoke with me, so she can stay again!   I feel better for having had my miserable outbursts last week and more prepared to face the future whatever it holds. We're off next week to see the new Greek Doctor to pick his brains. I'm not sure what to expect but I think perhaps he has to have a very new and feasible approach to move me away from my current clinic. DH and I have booked a nice seaside hotel and a hire car, and we're going to meet one of his old Uni friends he hasn't seen in years for the evening which will be lovely. I hope! Never met the man.  

My Doc Penny has also come up with a few ideas for me so I'm going to mull those over too and hopefully have a plan of action after next week. She got all the Docs from the clinic together for a meeting just to discuss our case! Top marks for effort every time- talk about a personal service. The new Doc has to be very good for us to change I can tell you...

Right, better get on with some jobs, we'll be in Greece in less than a week and loads to do!

Hugs to everyone, especially those I haven't mentioned.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lesleyj- I really meant to mention you personally, I so hope you get some lovely embies and a bfp from this cycle. Your relationship with your Docs sound v.similar to mine, the Greek people are so lovely. Wishing you loads of success. xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Anyone for a brownie? (chocolate variety not little girls in uniform) I have just made loads and I shouldn't eat them all myself.
It is such a lovely morning I have been spring cleaning. I have turned out all the kitchen cupboards and have horrified myself by how out of date some of our food is. A bag of rice - best before date May 2004. I kid you not ... bet you are all thinking now yuckkkkkk wouldn't eat anything she has made if you paid me!

Mrs Bunny - I think it is great you have "come out" to your boss. I have been out at work from the very start, basically because I can't keep a secret (I even had to tell you about the out of date rice!) My employers and colleagues have been very supportive about time off etc especially at very short notice. It is apparent that people know so little about IVF and I do sometimes get comments like "relax it will happen" and while this pi**es me off I know it is mean't to be spportive. I am proud of what I have done / am doing and feel the only way the egg donor situation in the UK will ever change if is people are very open about it. I do understand though that this approach is not for everyone.
It sounds to me though that your boss is going to be a helpful ally. Well done you.

Jamina - hope things are going well for you in sunny Marbella. Positive vibes coming your way.    

LesleyJ - I'm sorry to hear about your blasts but great news your clinic have a back up plan. Fingers crossed you have some great embies for transfer.     We had quite a lot of contact with Chania clinic in our early days of IVF. They seemed really impressive to us - just the journey that put us off  a bit. I am sure you are in good hands there. 

GG - I will be thinking of you next week, I hope your trip goes well and you get some time to relax. I really hope the new Dr is able to offer some new insight into your case and yes of course I would be really interested for any crumb of info he is able to give about implantation failure.

RSmum - I bet you are on cloud 9 at the moment. Relax and enjoy ....

I have nothing new tx wise to report really. Accupunture starts next week, I've written to Mr ******* to see if he will review our case and see if he can offer anything else (I'm not expecting much back) and other than that the time ticks on to FET at the end of November. Where has this year gone ....

Love and luck to all my fellow abroadies and especially those I haven't already mentioned - Safarigirl, Bluebell, Bonnie, Ms Minerva, Radnorgirl (any sign of your baby yet?)Schmoo, Dawn, Sasha and the lovely Bel (how was your hol?)  

Crusoe
xx


----------



## crusoe

Bonnie - your FF pals are all so happy for you. Please remember that. You are quite right most friends and family just do not understand anything about IVF. I am still upset that only my parents and my grandparents acknowledged our miscarriage. Not one other person thought to send a card, a bunch of flowers or even bother saying they were sorry. They just didn't seem to appreciate our loss. I wonder if similar is true of your pregnancy, they just don't appreciate the enormous mountains you have climbed and how happy you must be. To them perhaps pregnancy has been easily achieved and while happy for you they don't feel they have to rush to congratulate you - to them it's nothing special. 
Do they know you are thrilled about it? Do they even know you were having treatment? Is it possible they see this pregnancy as a natural accident and that as a single mum with a very busy life you may not be happy about it so they are holding back on congratulating you? - sorry I am just thinking aloud, I don't mean to offend.
As for the comment about your EX not wanting to father a child that is not his - just treat that with the contempt it deserves. It is really not even worth a tiny space inside your brain - please try and dismiss it.

I would try and take your Ex's flowers at face value - I would definately read it as happy for you (and possibly a bit of guilt for himself) rather than congratuating himself on his freedom - in my experience of men is that in that instance they wouldn't bother making that kind of gesture they would just celebrate in the nearest bar. 


For what it's worth I feel you have done exactly the right thing prioritising your IVF treatments. I think it is so important not to sit back in old age and have regrets "I wish I had done that, tried one more go" etc etc. You say you have sleepless nights worrying about practical issues. As you say you are "not a quitter" I am sure you will work things out well. Your babies and your DD need love and nurturing far more than they need grand houses and loads of money and I am sure whatever else you will be able to deliver that by the truck load. 

Hold on in there Bonnie - we are right behind you and a plate of virtual brownies is on it's way to Paris.
I wish I could offer more practical support but I always when feeling overwhelmed remember that old adage "how do you eat an elephant?" Bite by tiny bite. Look at one issue at a time and not the huge big overwhelming picture. 
Family might not understand but I'm sure lots of us FF's do ... 

Lots of Love
Crusoe
xx


----------



## three_stars

crusoe said:


> I always when feeling overwhelmed remember that old adage "how do you eat an elephant?" Bite by tiny bite. Look at one issue at a time and not the huge big overwhelming picture.


Thanks Crusoe, You are such a doll and your adage is the right one... one step at a time.. .just as I have always been doing and I will get there.
So will you!!! I am here for you too! Always.

Bonnie


----------



## ElleJay

Hi from Chania!

Bonnie - maybe your family is just surprised and doesn't know what to say - I can't believe that they would be anything but happy for you.  Ex-Dp sending flowers is a turn up for the books - I think he's finally realising what he's messed up, and what a rotter he was earlier....  You know that we are all over the moon for you, and will always be there for you.  Hope DD is getting better and the head invaders have gone? Crusoe is so right with the one bite at a time adage - good one for all of us to remember.

Crusoe - I know that you are happy with your clinic and going back in November, but if you wanted to chat to the chief embryologist at my clinic, I am taking her sightseeing in London on Sunday, so she will be around or at least on the end of a phone (if I can get her out of the London Eye, Tower of London and God knows where else!!) - Chania really isn't difficult to get to, and the peeps are lovely.

Jamina - hope your donor is doing well and you get the hugest BFP 

Ladyblue - loads and loads of sticky vibes for your 2ww

Mrs Bunny - well done for 'coming out' to your boss, I have never had the courage to do this - certainly wouldn't do it now as I the chaps I work with are not known for sympathy....

Giggles - shame you aren't in Greece this week as we could've nipped over to Athens for a meet up - now I have discovered island hopping with Aegean airlines and Sky Express, there's no stopping us - until enforced embie rest of course.  Good luck next week with the new doc, though between you and Bonnie, Penny sounds like a gem (as is my doc, and of course, the chief embryologist, who has kind of adopted me).  

I have to say that I really do not remember being so spaced out on the progesterone before, but it is evidently proving to be quite entertaining for my DH! I am having to type really carefully as half the words have letters the wrong way round - but I think I have caught them all.

We have got 9 embies from our backup donor, so hopefully we will have the best 3 put back on Friday, and I am having acupuncture tomorrow - hope I can stay awake for it - I am like the doormouse at Alice's teaparty!

Lots and lots of love to everybody -

Lesleyj


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie to say how happy I am for you Lesley ... more from me to everyone else tomorrow !
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

bonnie, babies have a wonderful way of cutting through the nonsense - and i hope the arrival of yours will do this as well with your family - i have a rather strange family, and they are smitten with my daughter and through her have had more correspondence with them in the last 5 months than i have had in 5 years! 
I agree with the others on your (ex) DP - i think take it at face value, lovely flowers as a celebration, and perhaps theres a small part of him realising he has not been the perfect support for you ... 

Lesleyj thats wonderful news for you ..... wishing you lots of luck!!!  Very exciting!

Big hello to everyone - it seems like winter is setting in, so i might have to open the bar soon for some redwine and warm cosy drinks....

sorry not mentioning everyone by name, terrified i forget someone!!!


----------



## RSMUM

Bonnie - just wanted to say I am thinking of you and my heart goes out to you with all that you are going through, I'm glad you did get some e-mails back eventually and you are absoltely right - it's your life - they have to deal with it - I REALLY hope you start to get some support from your family though, as Safarigirl said hopefuly the babies will help cut through the nonsense....SOO hope your little one is recovering ok...

xx


----------



## crusoe

Just checking in with all my fellow abroadies and wishing you all a good weekend!

Lots of love
Crusoe
x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sorry I have benn AWOL for a while. Had a fab holiday and am finally starting to feel better. Well I think I have a lot of catching up to do.

Bluebelle - How are you hun? Hope you are okay. xx

Crusoe - You are such a lovely person. Your support amazes me, especially as you are having such a tough time yourself. When do you go again? One day hun....me and you both!!x

Bonnie - Think the girls have said it all....DP sending flowers...wow...about time he thought about yo, rather than himself!! lots of love. Sure you'll cope just fine,xx

Rsmum - wonderful news hun. You deserve it!xx

Safarigirl - When does the bar open...could really do with a drink!!x

GG - hello hun. Hope you are okay. xx


My news is, Ruth has offered us a donor, but I don't feel well enough at he moment. Nice to know we are at the top of the list though!

Wishing you all a good weekend.

Lots of love,
Bel,xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bel - that is great news, as you say, it shows that you are on the top of their list, but I think that you are wise to wait until you feel ready.

Crusoe - hope that you have a good weekend too!

Bonnie - thinking of you and hoping that your DD is making a good recovery. 

Giggly -  

Bluebell - sending you hugs.

RSMUM - thanks for asking about me, I am OK (ish).... How are you? When is your next scan? Take it easy and put your feet up!

Jules
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Sorry not been around for a while - work seems really manic and we've got 'puter probs!

RSMUM - really pleased to hear your news re the scan, how wonderful!  

Lesley - what a fantastic clinic you've got.  Hope the transfer went well and good luck for the 2ww  

Mrs Bunny - it's so good your boss understands the situation, it makes things much easier.  My workmates knew about my first 2 tx and were really understanding which made things easier.

Bonnie - hope DD is feeling better.  Here's to more happy replies from your family!

Crusoe - yes please to chocolate brownies (infact to anything chocolate - not dark though, too healthy!!   )  Hope you hear back from Mr ******* soon.  I can't believe it's a year since I've seen him.

Bel - good news re the donor.  You're absolutely right about waiting, hopefully that will be soon.

Giggles - how's the new school year?  Although it's not reall new anymore, can't believe it's October tomorrow.  My new class are a handful to say the least, they certainly keep my mind of ivf!  Have a lovely time in Greece.

Bluebell - how are you hun?  My DH is very similar to yours, hope all is well.

Hi to Jules, Safarigirl, Sasha and anyone else I haven't mentioned! xxx

As for me, DH gave me my decapeptyl injection last Monday.  It's really weird as I've always had daily injetions to downreg before, I keep wondering if it has worked - it must have though as af should be here be now and I'm always delayed when downregging.  So I'm just waiting for af, then a scan at day 3 -5 and hopefully off to Kiev mid to late October.  I've said for a while this is going to be my last go - but as I get closer I need the security blanket of another go if it fails.  Hopefully I won't need it.  I'm going to take clexane and steroids this time, prescibed by Mr ******* a year ago (they're still in date!!)  My 3 attempts at the ARGC all had implantation (even with my duff eggs) and I used clexane with all 3.  Whereas with my attempts elsewhere, I didn't take clexane and NOTHING, not even with so called super embryos last time.  I'm hoping that'll make the difference.  Of course I'm scared if it doesn't.....  Must be more positive about this!!

Lots of love and babydust to all,
Mini-me xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Mini-me gald to see you have plans. I'm hoping to got for FET during half term and will be on steroids and clexane too. Just wondering what doses are you on?

Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Giggles - when are you off? Best of luck hun! 

Hi to everyone esle - will write more later

RSMUM X


----------



## Grumpygirl

RSMum- tomorrow after work, just booking my parking and organising my medical notes to take with me. No need to take drugs through customs this time but my notes are quite a tome! Will get DH to be my donkey this time... Actually, he'd probably quite like that description (phnar phnar) so perhaps I won't mention it.  

No time for proper post but love to everyone and esp. to Jamina who's now on the 2ww. 

Love
Giggly
xx

PS Mini-Me, a big       to you in the lead up to tx.


----------



## three_stars

Giggly-  I hope your trip is useful and enjoyable at the same time.
Mini-me.. good luck with this cycle.  I really hope you get a BFP.
Also to Newday.  The clexane and steriods seemed to have worked for me so hope they work magic for you two ladies.

Bel-  must feel good to know your at the top of the list and hope you are feeling up to having a go soon.

Lesleyj- praying for you you have a smooth 2ww.

Thanks for good wishes for DD's recovery.  SHe will be allowed back to school tomorrow but has to where a couche ( diaper)  .  SHe has no control of her bladder now and just a walk to the store can mean stopping every 50 ft.  I certainly hope this is temporary and will not need other treatment.    Also not sure how long the school will put up with helping to change diapers at her age! Time will tell.  

Hello to everyone I missed personally.

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## bluebell

Giggles, just checking in to wish you the best of luck for your trip and hope you get some really useful info.  Also, hope it turns into a grand holiday too.  I think you deserve it.  Enjoy riding your donkey on the beach !     Looking forward to hearing how you get on (with the clinic that is, don't want all the info about the donkey thanks !).

RSMUM, how's yer little wriggler ?!!??  Hope you are really looking after yourself.  Thanks for all your lovely and continuing texts.  If this was the Famous Five, I would say "Oh Debs, you are a brick !"

Mini-me and Newday - I am so excited you are both going again.  As it looks like I may never have more tx, I will just have to put all my energies into you lot getting BFPs !!!!  Let's hope the drug cocktails do the business !

Jamima, how's the 2WW ?  Have you started knickerknocker checking yet ?

Crusoe ....        

Bel, hope you are OK and glad you had a jolly holly.  

Lesley, you will have had your transfer by now if all went to plan, and I presume you are back home. Welocme home and hope all is OK.  

Bonnie, I hope you get loads of lovely support from your family as the news sinks in and their slight initial frostyness thaws !

As for me, I'm still feeling glum about not having another tx to look forward to and lift my spirits.  It's so hard having that hope taken away, and Crusoe's words about future regrets could be so true.  Went to the dentist on Friday for a routine check, and he says I have swollen gums.  "Funny", he said, "but I only usually see this in pg women".   So I told him about the tx drugs and he said that would have been the reason, so now all I get from my FET was gingivitis and a mouthwash that numbs my tongue.  Great ... really worth the thousands of squids ! Nevertheless it's been a lovely sunny weekend here, and we have been doing lots of nice pottering in the garden, e.g. cutting the wildflower meadow and harvesting onions etc (as well as a nice bit of daytime canoodling ! ) ... all very therapeutic.  It was even warm enough to have brekkie outside ! 

Love and kisses to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx
Bluebell xxx
PS Have a feeling there is someone esle on 2WW, but my dissolved brain can't remember who ? If there is someone 2wwing, then sorry I missed you out !


----------



## A-D

Hi all! I'm back! Sorry I didn't post at all from spain but it was all so hectic and emotional and exciting and bizarre that I just didn't even find out where the nearest internet access was...but I did think about you loads!

Well...my news is that I'm on the 2ww now, with two grade one embies on board...one with 2% fragmentation and one with 7% fragmentation...sounds good to me, but this is my first 2ww as both IVFs with my own eggs stopped at EC...so it's all new ground for me and somewhat daunting too.

Our lovely donor produced six eggs..we had ICSI on five of them and they all fertilised...one went loopy, two were fab (which I'm now holding on tight to...i hope) and two looked good but weren't progressing very fast, so won't know whether they are freezable or not for a couple of days...Went through a rollercoaster of emotion...thought we'd get more eggs, but weren't disappointed as we at least managed to fertilize some (again unchartered territory for us!)  

ET took place yesterday and we're home now and I'm resting up but trying not to be overcautious about it all! Go through moments of being superpostive to supernegative, to philosophical about the whole thing! Now we know we can have embies put back, we at least know we can give it another go if this doesn't work...but fingers crossed we won't get to that stage, as I'm not sure I could cope with the whole waiting list thing again! 

I have tried to catch up on all your news and I'm glad that your scan went well RSMum and that your boss is being so supportive Mrs Bunny. Also pleased to see your family have acknowledged your fab news, Bonnie..this whole fertility thing brings other people's failings to light quite often I find...you really work out who you can count on! Bluebell and Crusoe - many hugs to you both and Giggly, of course, thank you so much for all your support - I gather you're off soon, so don't know if you'll read this, but let me know how the appointment goes - you can text/call anytime you like!

Hello to everyone else...sorry for not doing loads of personals, but think I need to go and put my feet up and get my DH to bring me things!  

x jamina x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - didn't realise that you were off to Greece so soon! Best of luck hun! 

Bonnie - Oh your poor DD, how horrible for her to have to wear a nappy/diaper/couche - I do hope that it is not too embarressing for her and that she soon regains bladder control, how hard on you too! Big hugs to both of you!

Jamina - welcome back! Sounds like it all went very well. Good luck for the 2ww.

Bluebell - afternoon canoodling sounds nice, no chance of that here I am afraid as DH and I have been sniping at each other all day, let's just say that it is not particularly harmonious in the Minerva household at the moment.   I have decided that I am going to give it one more go, not wanting any regrets and all that, but to be honest, the thought of failure frightens me and I am just not strong enough at the moment yet to go through it all....

Lesley - hope that ET went well and that the 2ww flies by for you!

Mini-me and Newday - sounds like you could well be cycle buddies!  

RSMUM - do hope that the bleeding stops - it must be so worrying!

Big hello to Crusoe, Bel, Sasha, Safarigirl, AJ/WWAV, just know that I will miss someone out, so will end my role call there!

Jules
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Dawn,

I'll be on 25mg of Prednisolone per day and 40mg of Clexane once a day - both to start 2 days before ET.  
Hope this helps.
Mini-me
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dawn-  just want to mention that Medrol 4mg is the same as 25mg prenisolone as far as I can remember.  I say this as I told you I tool 4 mg medrol a day and remember being confused as well when seeing others taking more prednisolone... just chek it out further on google or with a DR or maybe someone here can give you 100% info on that in case you are using Medrol.

JUles-  hope it is just a passing cloud and nothing serious in your household.  Take care of you.

Jamina-  best of luck to you on your 2ww as well.

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## bluebell

Just a really quickie to say Ria and I are off for a week with her grandparents (my parents !) so won't get much chance for FF !  Loads of love and luck to you all  
Bluebellxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Have a lovely, lovely time sweetheart!

How are the rest of you doing? 

All's fine here - I am feeling happier, signed up properly with the midwife on Friday and have another scan on Saturday.

Still knicker-checking all the time but things seem to be calming down..

Lots of love and luck to you all,

Rsmum X


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - who turned on winter while I was away in the sun?  I haven't stopped shivering since I got off the plane - I had three embies put back in the warm on Friday, but at this rate they will turn into frosties! 

Still tripping on the Progesterone, so apologies if I get anything wrong with the personals, or forget people (hormonal love to all of course) - 

Jamina - really, really good luck for your 2ww,
Mickle - lovely to meet you last week, I know I've already said this, but good luck for the 2ww
Ladyblue - keeping my fingers crossed for you, 
Giggles - have a great time in Greece scoping out the new Doc, 
B123 - I hope DD gets completely better soon, I can't believe you're 17 weeks, it's brilliant!! 
Crusoe - you are such a sweetie, I hope the acupuncture works well,
Mini-me and Newday - good luck with your cycle, 
Mrs M - hope calm has descended on the Minerva household,
RSMum - best of luck for your scan,
Bluebell - I can only send you the hugest of hugs and hope you and Ria have a lovely time with your parents, 
Safarigirl - thanks for your good wishes,

Off for last load of pills of the day, plus the lovely Heparin injection (maybe I should do a photo of my collection of bruises to go under my name - but it would mean working out the technology, and in my current mental state that is highly improbable, so I'll just leave you to imagine them instead).

Love 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lesley - Hope the Hep bruises settle down - I was getting all proud of the fact that mine have almost gone and went to show the nurse yeserday and, of course,the one I did that morning had come up horrid!  Only once have they come in harndy though, a friend of mine was on a make-up course and was thrilled to be able to get an example of injection sites so I helped her out by standing there while she took loads of photos!! Always glad to help!  Hope the 2ww flies by! Ha!


----------



## A-D

Hi all
Going mad here on my first 2ww...any advice? Just don't feel pregnant at all!    I know I'm meant to be giving    as that will help, but all i seem to be doing is    Any advice welcome!

Hope everyone else is doing okay
xx jamina xx


----------



## Newday

well I am annoyed with myself now!
I took my last pill on Sunday and now am waiting for af it needs to come tobight tor tomorrow morning to get the 14 days of estoferm in. I considerd stopping it Saturday but thought it only took 48 hours for af to show up after stopping the pill.

Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

jamina, big hugs firstly, the 2ww is a special type of pleasure/hell!!!!  Dont worry about symptoms, no symptoms, it means nothing (of course i ignroed my own advice and constantly checked for everthing!!!)  There is no one proven way of how you should feel, so my advice is stay positive, laugh, rest, eat well, and remmeber you have every chance that this will work.

Dawn sorry about af - its a bugger!  Perhaps you could ask ruth for some advice?  I am sure you will be fine - can you ask your clinic if you can double the estoferm for a few days  will do a dance for you to bring it on!  You never know it might just arrive tomorrow ....

big hello to all the abroadies ....

giggles are you back from greece?


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  

Jamina - hold in there, the 2ww is a form of torture, and all the hormones amplify weird feelings.  I am having acupuncture this time round to try to help. Is it something you could try? It is only natural to be looking for proof that treatment has worked, but it is way to early for anything to be showing up, and some ladies don't get symptoms anyway.  Big hug to you.

Dawn - Hope AF arrives for you tonight - mine was tardy this cycle too - and I went and had acupuncture one evening and it started the next morning.  I have also heard that a dose of Pregesterone can bring it on, so maybe ask your cliic about this if it doesn't show any signs of arriving.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## safarigirl

dawn ... hoping your af has arrived!  Or i'll have to carry on dancing!


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - doing an AF dance for you           hope it works hun


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
I'm a naughty girl checking you all out here when I'm on my free at work, big slap for me.   Mind you, I could so have stayed in bed this am I reckon they're lucky I'm here!  

Will post more later, but the doc was v.nice and agrees I seem to be a classic case with immune issues. Only thing is he wants me to have IVIg and to follow my tx with blood tests to monitor the progress of its effectiveness, and it's the only tx he believes will work for me. No point having the blood tests unless I have an IVF cycle lined up apparently either as the numbers vary from month to month so it would be expensive and useless to just have the bloods done. So, I have to decide if I want IVIg or go for more tx without it. TBH I feel v.much like jacking it all in as I can't bear the idea of more injections and going all that way for pretty much guaranteed failure, but don't really want the IVIg either. He made it sound quite normal and like it's the drug of choice, but I have serious reservations. Some chats to be had with DH I think... 

Better go, class arriving in a mo. 
Will do personals when not at school!

Love 
Giggly
xx


----------



## Newday

well I have some mucky brown strand stuff coming out (TMI I know) but not full red blood flow this is af of sorts but maybe thats all I'll get after being on the pill. If nothing develops by 6pm I think I'll strat the estoferm anyway.

What do you thinK?

dawn


----------



## safarigirl

Daen, i remember this as well, my af was almost non-existent after taking the pill.  i would say its af!!!!!!  I would start the estoferm as i would say its af.

giggles good to have you home ....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - sounds like AF is on her way, when you don't want her she always turns up,then turns all shy and coy when you are waiting for her.

Giggly - the IVIG is a tough one, I have never needed it but have always had concerns about it, however, Mr Taranissi at the ARGC uses it very successfully and many of the girls on the ARGC thread swear that it makes all the difference between a BFN and a BFP.

Jules
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello Abroadies!

Giggly, sorry that you've got yet another tough decision to make. I know nothing about IVIG or anyone who has had it so cannot give adivce. I'm sure you and DH will come to the decision that is right for you. Thinking of you xx

Dawn, sounds like AF has arrived. Mine was very light this time after my downreg injection and I was worried, as last time it was very heavy! But Ruth reassured me. Who knows what's going on down there!

Jamina, don't worry about symptoms / no symptoms - as we've all learnt on here, it's different for everyone. Hope you're managing to get some relaxation and things to distract you - apparently, having a good laugh is good for you on the 2ww! When do you test?        

Lesleyj, hope you're finding the acupuncture beneficial, lots of luck for your test       

Mini-me, how's things going with your downregging/AF/scan? Do you know when you'll be off to Kiev yet? Really hope things work out for you this time  

Bluebell, hope you're having a wonderful time with your DD and your parents xx

Bonnie, so glad that your family have acknowledged your news, and I hope you get the support you need. Also hope that your DD is feeling better and that things are easier for her at school. 

As for me, I'm feeling quite excited about our trip to Ceram but there's one thing that's meaning I cannot relax yet. I had some blood clotting tests (my GP arranged them for me(!!)) but the results aren't back yet - and it's less than 2 weeks before FET!! The GP said they'd only take 2-3 weeks but it's been nearly 5 weeks now. I've been chasing them up every week and now the GP's on the case too, but I'm doubtful whether she can speed things up due to the way they do them. On Ruth's advice I've started on low dose aspirin just in case, but as you can imagine, I'm feeling rather fed up and frustrated - if the results don't come back in time should we postpone tx? I'm also blaming myself for not getting them arranged earlier, but I just didn't feel like it and when the GP said 2-3 weeks, there was enough time. I don't even know whether they'd have been done quicker privately. 
Sorry for the moan!! But because of this, the slightest thing is making me feel like everything's getting on top of me - thank goodness for my lovely DH to keep me sane!  

Better go to bed - I promised myself I'd try and get some earlier nights before this tx!

Love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Mrs Bunny

Sorry to hear you‘re having a hard time.

I so hope you’ve had good news from your GP today and he’s tracked down your results at the lab.  I don’t know what tests you are doing but Ruth told me that blood clotting tests at Ceram take about 10 days to come back.  So to wait for 5 weeks seems very excessive doesn’t it?  Poor you having this stress.  I think the 2 weeks before a treatment are pretty stressful anyway.  You have been waiting for ages and doing all the drugs and then it’s time to go and suddenly you feel uncertain about – is everything perfect enough?  Well that’s me anyway!  Yes the 2ww is tough but so is the pre2ww!

But you’re right - it is exciting.  And you know Ceram will take good care of you.  

Hello everyone else!  I’m new around here, feeling a bit lost still and just starting to get to know everyone – hope to chat to you all soon.  

Good luck everyone

Wow Bonnie - just seen your news - Fantastic!!

Jaydi xxx


----------



## safarigirl

BONNNNIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE - a boy and a girl, how wonderful, big hugs and kisses to you and those little special ones inside you .... thats such great news, so happy to hear it.

giggles i'm not sure if you ahve been on the invesigations and immunology thread, but loads of women there have had the tests, and some do ivig - might be a place to post and get some personal experience .... its a hard choice, but i think if you do some research, ask some questions, and perhaps get to speak to some women who have had to make the decision as well, it might help clarify things for you - big hugs to you

Mrs bunny hope you get those tests back soon, but at least you are on the aspirin so if need be will already be taking what is necessary .....

JAmina special thoughts to you ......

big hello to everyone else ....


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry girls, I am reading all your posts but getting the time to reply is hard nowadays. I will try & do personals over the weekend but just wanted to say to you all what a great bunch of ladies you are and how my life will never be the same (in a very good way) for knowing you all.

Bonnie I am thrilled that you are having one of each! 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - a boy and a girl, how lovely! So pleased for you!
Hope that your DD is making a good recovery - how awful that you have so much noise from downstairs - at first I thought that you were talking about the side effects of progesterone!  

Giggly - hope that you and DH can decide what is the best thing for you to do, big hugs too you!

Mrs Bunny - the NHS are painfully slow some times, but I am sure that the aspirin is a good idea to take.

Jamina - having been pregnant once, I do know what it feels like and the progesterone can mimic the feeling very well, but having said that, I had no real symptoms when I did get my BFP,  I think that it is too early, really...

Lesleyj - hope that you are OK hun, sending you    

Jaydi - hello, we are a friendly bunch and you will soon get to know us.

Newday - hope that AF is now with you so that you can get going

RSMUM/Debs - hope that you are keeping well and that the spotting has stopped.

Bluebell - hope that you have a fab holiday, you so deserve it.

Ladyblue - any news from your beta today, just hoping that pee stick was wrong, wrong, wrong!

Big hello to everyone else, peace and calm has descended once again on the Minerva household, it was just a storm "in a teacup" but it has passed....

Jules
xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

bonnie how fab   one of each thats lovely xxxx

Debs--how are you? Hope all is ok and the spotting has stopped xx

Giggly..big hugs to you and all the love and luck in the world for you next go..you sooooooo deserve it hun..

All is well with Amelie, shes gorgeous..

Love l xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Bonnie - fab news! How are you feeling these days and how is your little one? what a nightmare with all the construction work   

Bluebell - great to have you back - I want to know all about you hols!

Mrs. M - glad peace has descended on your household!  Hope you have a good weekend.

Giggles - wish I could help with the IVIG dilemna - it's a tough one - must give you a call sometime - could really do with a  

Hola69 - glad to hear things are good with you and your sweet little one- what a lovely name! 

Mrs. Bunny - don't know what to say..seems like you are pushing them as much as you can...at least you are on the aspirin - will the GP prescribe Heparin for you if the results come back postive? What does Ruth say? I did Hep on most of my cycles from ET..

Jaydi - welcome to the abroadies.. hope you get to know us all soon..we certainly are a " mixed " bunch - lots of different experiences and ups and downs    - good luck with everything....hope we can be of some help.. 

Sasha - how are things going? You sound soo busy..hope all goes well with your chats etc..

Safarigirl - lovely to hear from you - I feel a bit lost on the " bumps " thread as it's all babies, I think only me and Bonnie I think are 
" bumps " so I tend to " hang out " here! A When is the bar opening again? I have got addicted to ginger ale and apple juice! How;s your little one?

Who have I missed? Many, many apologies if I've not mentioned you..mind all over the place this morning.....have another scan this morning...should be 9 and a half weeks....fingers crossed all will be well...

I'll post when I get back..

Huge hugs to you all..

Rsmum XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Deb

Hope that the scan has gone well and you got to see a lovely flashing heartbeat again

Love Em


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone

Thanks for the encouraging comments about my blood test results (or lack of!) and the baby aspirin. Me and DH had a big chat last night (in the pub! - it was just an early evening quick drink, promise) and we decided that we will go for tx anyway, whether the results are back or not. We reckoned that weighing up all the impossible to predict probabilites of the whole situation, we should go for it. At least the baby aspirin will be helping if necessary - thanks for your reassurances.  

Bonnie - fantastic news about your scan - one of each - clever girl! Good to know that they are both a good size too. With all that noise going on around you, the babies will probably be born being able to sleep through anything!

RSMUM - looking forward to hearing the results of your latest scan  

Jaydi, you are certainly right about the stresses of the pre2ww! Hope to talk to you more soon xx

Jamina and Lesleyj, hope you're not going too mad - keeping a look out for news of your tests        

Better go - supposed to be wallpapering!

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## A-D

Hi all - still going mad on 2ww...testing on Thursday...getting a tad scared now! (and still no symptoms...but not so worried about that anymore!)

GG: Thanks SO much for your PM, have replied xx
Safarigirl: Thanks for all the kind words and good advice...it's all so new to me, so I really appreciate your help
LesleyJ: How's it going? I did acupuncture before tx but haven't wanted to so much as leave the house since I got back! 
Mrs Bunny: Glad you've made the decision for tx and such a shame we didn't overlap! Good luck honey and thanks for all your kind thoughts and   
Dawn: Hope your body's doing what you want it to do now!  
Bonnie: A boy and a girl...that's FAB! Congratulations honey and wish you all the best for the rest of the pregnancy   

Big   to Minime, bluebell, bonnie, jaydi, sasha, msminerva, rsmum and anyone else not mentioned by name here and thanks again for everyone's kind thoughts...you're all LURVELY

xx jamina xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quickie to let you all know it went really well, saw little "Clarence" ( bean ) jumping about the place...amazed as they didn't do an internal but managed to see everything..SUCH a relief!!!

Feeling pretty sick and DH, bless him, is cooking lamb shanks in red wine vinegar - well, you can imagine..it's lovely but.....     so off to lie donw as far away from the kitchen as possible...   

will post again tomorrow

Have a great Sat night y'all!   

Rsmum XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mandellen

Hi RSMUM

Really pleased to read your news! I've been thinking about you since I read your post this morning. So so pleased that little Clarence was behaving himself so that Mummy & Daddy could say hi!

Hope that dinner goes ok!

Take care

Mandellen x


----------



## Newday

Hi all just to let you know that Stepan said yes it was af so I have strated the estoferm so as long as my lining is OK on 17th all is set for Oct 22nd FET

Dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn, so pleased all is going well & that you have ET within your sights. You must be getting excited now.

RSMUM, fantastic news on Clarence bean!!! Well done.

Jemina, hang in there hun. The 2ww is such torture but it won't be long now.

Mrs Bunny all you can do is weigh up the possibilities. It would be so lovely if someone could give us odds of 100% but no one is assured that. Hopefully this next next time will be the one for you.

Hi to everyone else.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Awwwwww....I don't know whether to cry or be angry!  I've spent around 90 mins reading through your posts, even further back than last time I was on here, and then typing out a post for you all.....then, hey presto, it's gone!!!  

In a nutshell, I posted for almost everyone I've known on FF and gave a brief low-down on where I am (re sickness and being off on sick leave, which is where I've pratically ground to a halt now!)  So, sans energy to type it all again, here's a brief note to say......CRUSOE, I am so very, very upset to read about your last cycle.  I had no idea.  BLUEBELL, ditto to you hun.  xxxxxxxxxx

Everyone else was mentioned, and still gets heaps of my love.  "I'll be back"! xxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,
RSMum- so pleased that your little bean is playing ball and that you're well on your way now. It must be so lovely for you to have the relief of seeing little one wiggling about.

WWAV- welcome back and don't worry about losing your post, we know you're with us in spirit. Hope you're feeling better now that you're on sick leave and can at least veg out a bit. 

Dawn- good news about your AF, here's to a successful countdown for a successful tx.

Mrs Bunny- good for you going for your tx. My clinic gives out heparin to the multiple cyclers, not sure if you count in that category or not but if your results don't come through in time can you have a go with the  heparin? It really wasn't that bad for me, no side effects other than a rather bruised tummy.

Bloobs- hope you and Ria are enjoying your hols. xx

Bel- big kiss to you.  

Safarigirl- I found the immunology board a while ago and post there too sometimes. Thanks for the suggestion though. Hope little Frida is bringing you lots of smiles.  

Crusoe- hope you're ok, been thinking about you lots. xx

Bonnie- congrats on the boy/girl twins, you lucky thing.   Hope DD isn't too traumatised by her health issues, although I think kids take things in their stride better than we adults do. Sending her a big fat hug.

Jamina- I didn't get your IM, maybe you emailed me although I haven't checked yet. Will do later. Hope you're bearing up...Thinking of you.

Lesleyj- hoping you get the lovely bfp you so deserve, am rooting for you. 

Jaydi- welcome, hope to chat to you soon.

Sasha- hope work's going well and your Dad has taken your news well.

Mrs M- big hugs to you for now and for whenever you feel up to tx.

Hola69- glad to hear little Amelie is adorable, I'm so happy for you. 

Well, I've been feeling more and more terrified to go for another cycle, to the extent that I think it would be worse to have one than not.   Big chicken. Just can't seem to plan the next step. IVIg, no IVIg (but what's the point of more cycles without it if I need it), adoption, surrogacy. It's doing my head in. The only thing I'm sure about is that I can't face more tx right now. I've been from Doc to Doc and hospital to hospital for 4 years in one way and another and it's never good news. There must be more to life. I had a heart to heart with DH last night and explained how I was feeling and I don't think he was surprised that I was finding it hard but maybe at the depth of feeling. I just feel so responsible that it's my fault he can't have kids. He says it's not my fault, I didn't ask for any of it to happen, bless him.

Right, well I won't bang on any more about my woes but if anyone's got a stray hug I'll receive it with gladness.

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## loobylou713

Wonder if anyone can help me.


In June i got a bfp  on day day with a day 3 transfer. This time i have had FET with day 5 blasts. I tested on day 10 this time and it is bfn.  am i right in thinking that blasts are ready in to implant at that stage and if i got a bfp on day 3 ones surely i would of got the same with day 5's.

My boobs have started to hurt me as well which is a sign that AF is due next week. 

linda


----------



## Newday

Linda

not sure it works excatly as we think everytime is different. Just have to wait a few more days what day are you today?

Dawn


----------



## Newday

Hi I am now on day 3 of this txc cycle I am finding it increasingly difficult to swallow the tablets mainly vits to be honest but last night I actually heaved when trying to take them.

Any ideas?

Dawn


----------



## A-D

RSmum - fab news about your little beanie xx
Dawn - nearly there honey!
WWAV - great to hear from you too x
GG - sent you another message..would love to meet up..maybe after i've tested - thinking of you too xx


Just a quick question: if this round is unsuccessful, when can I expect AF...is it likely to come before test day (thursday) or will it wait until i come off the meds?

Thanks girlies 

x jamina xx


----------



## loobylou713

Jamina- Stephan told me if i get a BFN on a pee stick do not stop meds until i have had a blood test which confirms the result. If it is BFN then you stop the drugs. Your AF shouldn't be long after stopping the meds.


Linda


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Everyone from my 2ww sofa in Sussex! 

Giggly - Big hugs to you - I really know where you are coming from - DH and I refer to this as the 'F*** it' phase, and I hope that a path becomes obvious to you soon as considering all the possibilities is just knackering......

RSMum- Great news that the scan was a goodie, so happy for you.

WWAV- Ah, the curse of the vanishing post!  Sorry that your sickness has been so bad, but lovely to hear from you.

Dawn- Good luck for this cycle now you have started. First hurdle out the way....

Mrs Bunny- I hope you results come through soon.  I usually don't start with Heparin until three days before transfer, so there is still time to become acquainted with the stinging, bruising little blighters!  As Giggly says, multiple cyclers get them at my clinic as a matter of course.

Bluebell- You are probably back from your break with your parents, hope it was relaxing for you and Ria.

Safarigirl- Lots of love to you and Frida.  

Crusoe- How are you doing?

Bonnie- so chuffed to read that you are having a boy and a girl and that they are both a good size.   Maybe you can direct the baby alarm speakers into the floor to get your own back on the people doing the noisy renovations underneath you? Glad that DD is getting better - what a 'sort out everything' year this is for you both!

Jamina- Thinking of you lots - I don't want to go too far from the house either - great excuse for being a couch potato this weekend!  DH is chauffering me to and from work, surviving on ready meals, doing the washing.......  If your drug level is correct, AF would'nt arrive until after you stopped taking the meds, but please stay with the 'it's worked' vibe for now (and boy do I know how difficult that is!).

Sasha- Have you told your Dad yet?  Best of luck for that and tx in Jan.

Mrs M- Glad that the M household is back to normal - how are you?

Hola69- Amelie is such a beautiful name, big hugs to you both.

Lots of love to everyone I haven't mentioned

Lesleyj


----------



## safarigirl

aaaah giggly, i feel for you sweet one - you have had so much thrown at you, and deal with it so admirably ... perhaps a break for awhile is needed, even if just to get off the treadmill of ivf, regain your strength, joy for life and see how you feel.  There are always choices in life, and you havnt run out of them, but perhaps need the energy to re-tackle them ... take some time out, and see what happens.  A very very big hug to you.  Not a stray hug, but one straight from my heart aimed directly at you.  

WWAV so nice to see you posting, i miss you greatly.

Thank you all for your kind thoughts for little Frida, she grows every day and is an amazing little spirit .. so independent and social and i feel honoured that she chose us and allows me to parent her and care for her. I so appreciate your thoughts to her as i know how hard it is when you long to be a mummy too.  I am deeply aware of this and therefore even more grateful for your kind thoughts.  

Jamina, you sound like me, preparing for af before the test is done!!!!  I absolutely have to second Linda, always stay on the meds, even if you take a pee stick, only take the results of the blood test as definitive ... however, you are still in the running!

Dawn pretend the vits are some really fancy pancy pleasure drug you are taking, pretend like a rock star or in those movies when someone is furtively "taking drugs" and swallow with a big theatrical gulp!  Okay not helpful i know, no idea really, just lots of water!!!  

Big hello to everyone else ....


----------



## Newday

Hi GG Lisa I'm sedning you loads of           

I know exactly where you are coming from Take some time you still have that on your side well for now anyway.

Wait until you get to my age and You'll know time is running out.

I wish I could come and give you the hug

Take Care

Love Dawn


----------



## three_stars

HI Ladies,

Just two very quick comments for right now.

Giggly-  I am sending you the biggest hugs possible!  I really feel for you.  I know exactly where you are at and how frustrating it is..  I think each time I got to those points I just buried myself in research until I had made my own decision.  Usually at some point the "driving yourself nuts" stage leads you to a certain clarity.  
I often was  afraid NOT to continue but I guess that's just me.

You have such a lovely supportive husband  and infertility is certainly NOT your fault.  It isn't anybody's fault it is just life and the way the cards land unfortunately.  Never ever blame yourself.  And you are doing so much to fight this bad hand of fate.  A few  people I know ( childless and who never even tried IVF, etc. ) tell me how lucky I am and they are jealous that I have children... etc, etc... but I don't buy that from people that have not even tried. ( I do however feel very grateful for them but I do not consider luck having much to do with it after so many treatments.)  

You have gone so far beyond most people would ever have the courage to try.  I so hope that you one day get your dream whether from IVF, adoption or surrogacy.  I guess in your position I would go ahead with the IVIg but you have to way up all healthy risks to yourself first as you are ultimately what is most important and I am sure that your DH feels the same way.  Good luck.. we are here for you now and in future if you need to take a big life break for awhile. 

Dawn-  maybe you could change brands of vits?  I know those SOlgar expensive ones were making me gag.  I tool the pregnacare.. even better, the one boxed specifically with Omega tabs.

Big hello to everyone else.  Will try to keep up this week if I can somehow focus on anything or bear to stay in the studio if the construction noise continues at this level.     
Hope everyone had a good weekend.
Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - none of this is your fault, it is just sheer, utter, blo*dy bad luck! You have done everything that you can to make your dreams come true, maybe you do just need a brake from tx, to re-charge yourself and to decide which path you will follow next. 

Sending you the biggest of cyber hugs sweetie!   

Bonnie - how is your DD? Hope that the noise stops soon!

WWAV - lovely to hear from you, sorry to that you have been so sick, cannot believe how fast your pregnancy has gone, do please keep in touch when you can.

Love to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

WWAV, great to hear from you. Sorry the sickness is getting you down.

Jemina, Linda & Lesleyj (relaxing on her sofa) hope the 2ww is going quickly for you.

Giggly, I know I have told you before but I admire you so much. To have been through all that you have and still want to keep going on the whole tx side of things is just amazing. I really appreciate your honesty as well about sharing where you're at personally. I know others have said it already, but you'll know what is right for you and if a break from tx is needed (which it sounds like it is) then you need to follow your gut instinct. Sending you a massive cyber hug xxx

My news is that the 'chat' went so much better than I was expecting. Dad listened to the reasons why I want to try again and then shared some of his concerns, each of which I was able to address. Having set in out in black and while how I would be able to afford the cost of another child really helped as well. I just can't believe it went so well. At the end of it all my dad said he would support whatever decision I make & then I told him about January. So now I can finally look forward to January & book flights.

Thanks so much everyone, for just being there. I can't tell you how precious FF is to me and how much you all have helped me over the last few years.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya,
Will try to post more later but just popped in to wish Jamina lots of luck for tomorrow for testing.    

Sasha- so glad it all went well, I was hoping it would.  

Really gotta go,
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Damn - just did a long post and lost it...     

BEST OF LUCK TO THE 2ww-ers!!!!          

wil try to post again later


Loads of love to you all

Rsmum X


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Got a day off work, so have managed to find the time to post!!

Giggly -    
Can only echo what the other girls have said.  Take time out from tx - it helped me.  It's been over a year since my last proper tx and although I'm back on the treadmill (of tx, not exercise!   ), I've got to say it's been refreshing not having to worry about tablets, injections, what I eat etc - although my waistline has suffered from too many nights out!  
It sounds like you have a fantastic DH. xxx

RSMUM - good news about your scan and you saw 'Clarence'.  Looks like DH is going to be cooking a lot more!  

Bonnie - girl / boy twins, how lovely!

Sasha - so glad the talk with your dad went well and it's full steam ahead. 

WWAV - good to hear from you, sorry about the sickness though.  Not long to go now!  

safarigirl - Frida sounds like a real sweetheart!  

Bluebell - hope your hols are going well.  R u at your parents or did I imagine that?!  Wherever you are, I hope you're enjoying yourself.

Jamina, Linda and Lesleyj - hope the 2ww is going well.  
Good luck for tomorrow Jamina     xxx
Lesleyj - hopefully I'll be on a sofa in Sussex (not same one of course!    ) too at the end of this month!

Dawn - all going well, we'll be cycling buddies!  Think my donor's ec is on the 22nd (I've got to be in Kiev from 22nd to 28th Oct), so I'll be  a few days behind you!  Here's to thickening linings!         

Hi to Ms M, hola, Mrs Bunny, em, Mandellen and anyone else I've missed xxx

Me?  Well as I've said above I'm going to be in Kiev during half term (couldn't have worked out better   )  I was going to go back to work afterwards - I don't want work to know I'm doing IVF again as I'm fed up with everybody knowing about my personal business and feeling sorry for me if it doesn't work.  Unfortunately my class this year is quite demanding (most immature class of 10/11 year olds I've ever had!!) and I'm worried the stress may affect the result.  Also my probable test day will be during the week of parents' evening - has the potential to be stressful!!  I feel guilty about taking time off, especially mucking up parents' evening, but I'm leaning towards doing that.  I've spent too much time, effort and money for stress to be the reason it fails.  What do you girls think?


Love and best wishes to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

jamina thinking of you for tomorrow and everything crossed 

mini me - do whats RIGHT for you, the parents will survive, this is your life and you have every right to give yourself whatever you think you need for a succesful and stress free two week wait .  The parents will be fine, and if they knew what you were going through they would want the best for you ....  I believe that we have to be selfish at times like this, and think of ourselves, we put so much time and emotional energy into treatmetns and deserve the best for our cycles ....  I never felt bad phoning up with some "exscuse", i knew why i was doing it so that was fine by me ...

big hello to everyone else ....


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sorry I have been AWOl for a while. I have been keeping my eye on you all..

Crusoe - How are you hun? Hope you are okay. Been thinking of you loads lately.xx

Rsmum - Great news about the scan....so pleased for you. Hope you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy very soon!x

Safarigirl - Had a tear in my eye when I read your post about Frida. You are an amazing lady and Frida is so lucky to have you,x

WWAV - So good to hear from you. Can't believe that you are so far into your pregnancy. It's wonderful. Sorry you have been poorly though. Just think not long now and you'll se your daughter,xxx

GG - So sorry you are having a difficult time at the moment. I've been thinking about you so much. I think that the girls are right and you could both do with some time out. I know it has helped me. You will make such special parents one day. It will happen one way or another hun. Sending you a big hug.xx

mini me & Dawn - Good luck with your tx girls..wishing you loads of luck,xx

Jamima - Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you,xxx

Lesley & Linda - Hope the 2ww isn't too bad...xxx

Sasha - So glad you have your dad's support. So pleased.xxx

Bluebelle - How are u hun. been thinking of you too. Sounds like you had a cool break. When are you next in Leicester? Sending you a big hug special buddy,xxx

Hello to ms minerva, mrs bunny, hola, bonnie, looby and anyone I have missed.

lots of love,
Bel,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bel - lovely to hear from you! How are you hun? Hope that you had a lovely holiday.

Mini-me - I would put yourself first, sounds selfish I know, but this is too important to risk anything! 

Jamina - wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow!    

Jules
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Good luck Jamina       

Thinking of you both today 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a real quickie to wish Jamima luck for today.     

and to give Giggles the most massiverous whopperama of a hug  

More later......

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## A-D

Thanks everybody for the good wishes...no news yet...gave blood this morning and expecting a phonecall between three and four...really have given up hope as my cramps are really bad now...had a few tears already...just want to get the phonecall over and done with in a way  
x j x


----------



## Martha Moo

Jamina

sending lots of 

      

for the call this afternoon

Love Emxx


----------



## ElleJay

Jamina - I am keeping everything crossed for you - really good luck for the phone call this afternoon.

My news is an HCG of 6 on Tuesday and 8.3 today, so there is something there, but it is highly unlikely to continue......  Just my luck - my (.)(.) are really sore and I had got my hopes up.  Miserable as all heck and have to get through the day at work before I can go home and cry.  

Lots of love and hugs to everyone on here - 

Lesleyj


----------



## A-D

Oh honey...Lesley J that's so tough...  
So so sorry
xx jamina xx


----------



## Bel

Lesley,

So sorry....so unfair..take care of each other hun, thinking of you,xxx

Jamina,

Keeping everything crossedxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bel,x


----------



## MrsBunny

Lesleyj, really sorry to hear about your HCG results. Have they told you to continue to have more tests? I know the chances are really really slim, but at least you have something and I have heard of very low levels resulting in a pregnancy. Don't want to get your hopes up too much..... you must be feeling rotten....... sending a big hug to you xxx

Jamina, hope you don't have to wait longer than expected for that call, and hope it's good news for you xxxx

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## A-D

Had the call..it's a bad day for abroadies     
x jamina x


----------



## MrsBunny

So sorry Jaminia  

Lots of love and hugs to you. You and DH take good care at this difficult time.
xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Jamina - so, so sorry hun - had high hopes for you today


----------



## RSMUM

Lesley - so awful to read your post too - didn't realise you were testing already sorry.. sending you a huge hug, for what it's worth...


----------



## safarigirl

lesley and jamina - so very sorry - big hugs to you both. very sad day you are right, so wished it was different for you both ....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just logged in, so hoping to see good news  - Lesleyj and Jamina, so very sorry to read your sad news,   it is just so unfair, big hugs to you both  

Jules


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley, if I were with you I'd give you a great big  . So sorry hun. 

Jemina, so sorry about your BFN.  I so with it would have been different for both of you.

Sending lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

LeslieJ and Jemima - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Look after yourselves and your DHs.

Almamay


----------



## mini-me

Jamina & Lesleyj - sorry to hear your news. 
   

Thinking of you both,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Newday

lesley and jamina

I am so sorry to hear both of your sad news

Take care

Dawn


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just popping in to say 

Lesleyj and Jamina

So sorry to read your news today 

sending a big  to you both and your dh's 

Love Emxx


----------



## bluebell

Just seen the sad news from Lesley and Jamima.  So sorry lovelies.  Be kind to yourselves and take things gently.  I am so sorry things didn't work out for you both.  Big big hugs from me.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there all,
I can only echo what the others have said, I'm so sorry it isn't better news for you both.  

Sending both Lesley and Jamina and your respective other halves massive massive hugs. It's just so unfair.
Jamina, you know where I am if you fancy a chat or a scream.

Thinking of you,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Jaydi

Lesleyj so sorry to hear about your HCG test results.  My heart goes out to you.  Of course you had your hopes up – you had every reason to be hopeful.  Big hugs to you.  

And Jamina too I can’t believe it – I thought it was your turn for sure.  Thinking of you and DH. Sending you lots of love

Both of you – please make use of the support here won’t you.  Remember everyone is here for you anytime you need.

Thinking of you  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Mandellen

Hi everyone

Just wanted to send Lesley & Jamina    - I am so sorry that it hasn't worked out for you.

Take care of yourselves.

Mandellen x


----------



## Bel

Hi Jamina @ Lesleyj,

So sorry to hear your news. It's so blummin unfair!! I know there are no words to help at a time like this, but just wanted you both to know that i am thinking of you,

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## three_stars

Lesleyj and Jamina-Just logged in and saw the news on what turns out to be a very black Friday for Abroadies.
This really stinks!!!  SO very very sorry and sad for both of you and your DHs.

Lesleyj- sending you a PM.

Love and hugs to you in hopes that it helps somehow.
Bonnie


----------



## radnorgirl

Lesleyj and Jamina

So sorry to hear you sad news. As Bonnie rightly says - it stinks!!!

take care

Helen
x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi to everyone - I am overwhelmed by all your kind supportive comments (and PMs) - thank you all so much - it makes the world of difference.

I am supposed to stop all the drugs now, but have decided for my peace of mind that I will keep going until Monday and have another test, just in case.  Logic tells me that I am in denial, but on the million to one off chance that this is a really late implanter, I have to give it a few more days before I go cold turkey on the drugs - otherwise I will be haunted by 'what ifs'.

Jamina - big hugs, take care.

I think that I read someone else was testing around this time too, but I can't remember who - good luck anyway - the law of averages means there is a BFP up for grabs!

Lots of love to everyone else

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lesley - Just wanted to say I was thinking of you - I think it's a good idea to stay on the meds - at least you'll have peace of mind, as you say..hang in there hun.

Sorry I've not been posting much, have had a horrendous migraine - hidng in bed with a flannel over my head moaning - NOT a pretty sight! 

Hopefully it'll shift today  

X


----------



## A-D

I'd just like to echo LesleyJ's word (love you honey!) - you guys really are the best..and the support you offer is incredible...on this thread you don't seem to forget who is suffering and who is going through the mill where on other threads once people have said their sorries, they tend to carry on with the 'me' posts (I don't object to that, as I'm sure I'm guilty of it too sometimes, but I just love you guys and how thoughtful and caring you all are!)

Thanks all and I'll be back soon
x jamina x


----------



## Newday

Hi all

I feel in a state of limbo at the moment. I am due to have my lining scan on Wednesday just hoping that everything will be OK. Then hopefully ET on 22nd of Oct. Getting scared now that things won't work i.e. lining, scan, thawing etc.....

Dawn


----------



## radnorgirl

Dawn

Try and stay positive honey. There are lots of abroadies FET positive stories - me and AJ amongst others.

Sending you positive vibes        

Helen
x


----------



## mini-me

Hi Dawn,

Know that state you're describing at the moment!!  
I had my lining scan yesterday as my consultant isn't available for the next 2 weeks.  After only 5 days of progynova (on only 2mg for 4 of them), my lining is already 6mm - ET isn't for another 11/12 days I think.  On top of that I've got a follicle in one of my ovaries - my body does what it wants, I think!  
Strangely enough (despite the number of exclamation marks above), I'm pretty calm about it.  The consultant here doesn't seem too concerned by my scan results and I'm rationalising that if my body doesn't play ball, we'll just have to freeze them all.
Hope your scan on Wednesday goes well.


Thanks for the replies re. taking time off work - I've decided to do it.  That way, I'll never be saying "What if...?"

Jamina & Lesleyj -   

Best wishes to all,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Jamina - I was so hoping for fantastic news from you. I am so very sorry.    Do you have frosties or plans for a future cycle? I am sure you are still reeling from this one and feeling very sad and depressed but I have always found focusing on the future and the next cycle helpful in getting me over the huge dissapointment of a failed cycle. I still do the "I should be 6 weeks and 3 days today  or 8 weeks and 1 day pregnant" kind of thinking for a while but I find planning the next go helps me deal with that. Take good care of yourself and your DH.  

Lesleyj - I think you are completely right to stay on your meds until Monday, it is so important not to have "what if's?" I will be willing this to be a late implanter for you and really hoping you have positive news. Huge hugs to you.    

Dawn - relax girl. You have done everything possible to make this cycle a success. You seem to have been on a really impressive mission to get all bases covered this time. It really seems that there is little else you can do now but try and relax (so hard I know) and let fate deal it's hand. You must be due some good luck and I really hope this cycle is the one to make you a mummy.    

Mini-me - I'm glad you sound so calm about things. If your consultant doesn't appear concerned there is certainly no need for you to be. Here's hoping all goes well from here on in. loads of positive vibes coming your way.    

Lovely Bel - so good to see you posting. How are you? You always ask after everyone else and send them loads of support but we are interested in you too .... hope everything is ok with you after your holiday and that you are feeling loads better health wise. I'm sure I owe you a PM - we will catch up soon, I promise.  

Radnorgirl - I swear yours is the longest pregnancy ever - haven't you had your baby yet Wishing you loads of luck and love for the happy event - please keep us posted.

Bonnie - a boy and a girl!!! WOW!!!!      I didn't get to make a public "Crusoe Predicts" announcement concerning the sexes of your babes but privately I thought       so actually I am only 50% incorrect and you have broken my 100% inaccuracy record. Times they are a changing ..... (lets hope ...)

I'll try not to make this too much of a me post, but I haven't posted much (for me) lately because things haven't been great. I had accupunture almost 2 weeks ago and was warned that it might cause a kind of out pouring of grief. I didn't believe a word of it and I don't know whether it is a coincidence or not but a few days after the session I completely lost it.   My DH found me curled up in a little ball on the bathroom floor sobbing uncontrollably. It has taken a few days and I'm absolutely fine now but I am starting to wonder how much more I can take. I have even thought of postponing November's FET as I am not sure I can handle it. This is so unlike me as I normally live for the next cycle and anxiously count down the days - now I don't really want it to come at all. I guess 4 failed cycles in 9 months is catching up with me and I guess emotionally and financially the end of tx is now insight but I haven't yet reconcilled this with not having my dream come true!
On a postive note DH and I have booked a fantastic holiday for next February.    Heaven knows how we are going to afford to pay for it but just the thought of relaxing on a tropical beach is keeping me sane at the moment!!!

Better go  MIL is staying ....  

Love to all the abroadies including those I haven't mentioned personally ... Bluebell, safarigirl, sashaB, Penelope Positive, RSmum (plus 1) Jules and anyone else I have forgotten.

Crusoe  
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Crusoe, lovely to hear from you, but sorry you have been feeling so low. After what you've been through it's no wonder you let your emotions get the better of you. If you don't feel up to it, maybe you could postpone FET for a while until you feel more refreshed? The holiday sounds wonderful and something to look forward to. Big hugs to you xxx

Jamina, glad you have been helped by the lovely ladies on this board. Your posts are always lovely too so hope you stay around! xxxx

Mini-me, hope your body does what you want it to in the next couple of weeks so you're set for your tx - if you're consultant doesn't seem concerned then that's a good sign? Sounds like your lining will be lovely and comfy!

Dawn, good luck for the scan on Wednesday, after all you've done to ensure things will work, I really hope that things go ok for you xxx

Lesleyj, big hugs to you for being so brave  

I'll be off here for a few days now as off to Ceram in the morning for FET on Tuesday. Got most of my blood clotting results back and they seem ok so my mind's at rest there. Going to keep on with the baby aspirin though. Looking forward to some Spanish sunshine anyway!

Hope everyone else is ok and lots of best wishes to you all
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Mrs. Bunny - Wishing you all the very,very,very best of luck out in Ceram hun - hope you get some lovely lovely   too!   

Cruseo - you have gone through SO much,it's not surprising what happened, but, wow! that acu is pretty strong eh?! Do you really have to go in Nov if you're not ready? This has been such a tough year.HUGE hugs to you xx

Dawn - I've sent you an e-mail - best of luck with everything hun

Bonnie - how are you doing? How;s your littel one?

Giggles - what are you up to this weekend? Not more concrete shifting I hope! You are always so busy. Think I owe you an IM eh? Hope you're feeling a bit more like yourself.

Sorry I haven't mentioned everyone - still suffering a bit from a horrid headache..

Massive hugs to you all

D X


----------



## wendie

Good morning girls 
                                I have to have my Prostap injection tomorrow,are you supposed to have it am or pm or dosent it matter? i forgot to ask with my million other questions and dont want to ring the clinic again I have to trust my DP with injecting my bum not looking forward to it,but hey we have started,wait for AF then scans and the fun begins again I think i am being pretty laid back about this cycle but i know deep down i am very nervous as this will be our last time and it has to work, if someone could let me know when to do the deed i will be grateful.
                                                    Wendie


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,

Just wanted to send a massive hug to a few people.

Jamina- I was going to text you today but I lost your mobile number in my phone. I have it buried in an IM somewhere but will have to dig it out. Anyway, the point of the long 'the dog ate my homework' type excuse is that I'm thinking of you and hoping you're ok this weekend. You know where I am if you want to rant or cry, or just have a muffin.

Crusoe- I know exactly where you're coming from. I hope you feel better for a bit of release but don't beat yourself up for needing to let it all out. Really hope you're ok, let me know if you need a chat.

Lesleyj- Hoping you get some better news tomorrow.   

Not stopping as we found out Fri pm we have Ofsted on Weds/Thurs so it's all systems go. Have an appt booked with the IVF counsellor on Tues am but I think I'm going to postpone it as don't want to be an emotional wreck this week! Hope to resurface after Thurs and say hi...

Thinking about you all,
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Wendi - not sure how vital it is with the jab, but I'd do it AM if you can...working on the princple that some clinics use to work out "day one " (if it's after noon it counts as day 2 ) good luck!Just my opinion though....


----------



## mini-me

Giggly- hope the Ofsted inspection goes well next week.  As long as you're not in the management team, it's not as stressful as before (apparently!!) - due to less observations.  Doesn't stop us though    We're due one this year or next too.  Good luck hun xxxx

Wendie - I had Decapeptyl injection recently, think it's similar to Prostap not sure though.  No idea when to take it, I had mine in the evening purely because I had the email during the day informing me to do it so DH did the deed after I got home from work.  Good thing about having it in the   is I can't see Dh's face!! He's not very good with needles and it takes all his effort to do it!  Wasn't too bad at all though, only had an aching (very slightly) bum for a day.  Totally understand where you're coming from with being laid back about the cycle, but nervous deep down.  I think this will probably be our last attempt too.  Good luck xxxx

Love and best wishes to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## wendie

Thanks everyone, i shall look forward to the jab  ,as long as he dosent take a running leap b4 he does it I'm sure i will be fine  ,am i right in thinking that Prostap can cause headaches? I did ask and didn't get a straight answer, my thinking is if you are stoping your regular cycle you would get some menopausal symptoms,and i am sure i have read of other girls on this thread saying they experienced some?
                                        Wendie


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to add - what cute puppies!!!  I swear you lot on here have the cutests dogs! I am missing ours..but NOT missing all the hard work involved!  

Thankfully DH has stopped encouraging DD about getting a puppy and a kitten..a;lthough he is NOW talking about chickens..sigh!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Wendie - I felt reasonably OK after the Decap, much better than when I used Synarel, good luck to you!

Crusoe - acupuncture is certainly powerful stuff! If you don't feel ready to go in November, maybe you should postpone until you feel better able to face it, hugs to you.

Mini-me - I don't think that it matters really what time you have the Decap, but I think that I had mine in the morning.

RSMUM - I am a chicken keeper, along with AJ/WWAV, I could chat about my chooks all day, and DD loves them, they are not a lot of work, but they are prolific poopers!

Giggly - hope that the inspection goes well for you.

WWAV - if you are reading this, so sorry that you have been so sick through your pregnancy, thinking of you!

MrsBunny - I think that I am a bit late but wanted to wish you all the best for ET on Tuesday. good luck hun!

Dawn - sending you my best wishes too!

Lesleyj and Jamina - thinking of you both.

Bonnie - I would be totally at a loss how to look after a little boy and the thought of potty training!!! But I am sure that you will cope admirable and how lovely to have a boy and a girl! How is your DD? Hope that she is getting better every day.

Helen - some pregnancy's seem to fly by, but you seem to have been pregnant for years! I hope that you get to meet your little miracle soon and that it all goes well.

Big hello to Safarigirl, Bel, Bluebell, Heffalump,  AlmaMay, Jaydi, SashaB, Mandellan, and everyone else!

Jules
xxx


----------



## wendie

Hi everyone
                              RSMUM chickens wouldn't give you lovely cuddles like my spaniels do,neither would they greet you at the door or be that great on a walk   They are incredibly cute arnt they,they were born in may and were indeed much hard work,and i do miss them when they have gone,i think you need a puppy in your life,don't listen to hubby's chicken idea  
                        Wendie


----------



## Womb with a View

Giggles....I was really upset for you to read your post.  You are NOT at fault.....you were dealt a rotten hand but it doesn't mean you are in anyway to "blame".  Poor you.  We all go through this kind of thing ..."it must be me, not my DH and he must secretly resent me"....but it isn't true at all.  You're a couple and in it together and he loves you.  It's hard......a continuous round of hospitals and clinics.  Perhaps you do need a break.  I never felt I had the choice, because of my advancing years, but I did actually take one, brave as it was!  Not for as long as I'd have liked but enough to give me a different focus, whilst keeping the end goal (being a family) insight.  I also moved forward by doing and planning all the things we'd put on hold.....hey presto, next thing we know our frosties have come up trumps for us!  I too know the feeling of being too scared to have another go.....it's easier not to it the short run, isn't it.  Awwwwwwwwww.....I wish I could cuddle you.  Love to you and DH, I know you'll come up with what's best for you both.  Take it easy on yourself.  xxxxxx

Jamina......I am so sorry hun.  It's just not fair.  Thinking of you. xxxx

NewDay - I hope the tabs are now easier to swallow and I wish you every drop of luck .  It's a nerve wrecking time......even if you can't be positive (a tall order for us ladies) have a go at distracting yourself and saying to yourself "well, if that old badger WWAV/AJ can do it.....anyone can".  Good luck for Wednesday.  xxxx

Safarigirl.....I miss you too.......it's lonely (and antisocial) with one's head down the loo, praying to the porclein God!  I actually borke the sink 2 weeks ago.......it's been in place for 18 years, never gone wrong, but I pushed it off its marks and broke the pipework with the force of my heaving!  Sorry if tmi!  Hope your angel is doing well. xxxx

Bonnie......delighted for you!   xxxx

Ms Minerva......lovely to hear from you too.  How are the chooks? xxxx

Sasha.....that's great news!  Fantastic support from your family, bless them.  Good luck for January darling. xxxx

Mini-me......good luck, tons of babydust for Kiev.  I was told by the IM that once your lining reaches a good depth it won't hurt if you've got days left before ET.  My lining last time, if I remember correctly, did get plump very quickly and I had days left to ET.  xxxx

Bel......lovely to hear from you too.  I often think of you. xxxx

Heffalump.....hope you're doing well. xxxx

Radnorgirl.....hope all is going well hun. xxxx

Crusoe....I can feel the pain you've been through and I really hope the acupuncture is helping you.  The fear of another cycle is only natural after all you've been through.  That holiday sounds just the ticket to focus on for now.  I wish I could take away the pain for you.  Your journey and becoming a Mummy has meant so much to me - I really want that for you.  You've been in my thoughts frequently and my good wishes and positive vibes are never far away from you.  I've been as much use to you as a chocolate kettle....wish I could have been more of a comfort.  Love to you and your wonderful DH, plus the lovely Bertie xxxxx

Mrs Bunny!!!!!!!  Fab news.....good luck for tomorrow sweets.     xxxx

LesleyJ......so, so disappointed for you darling.  It stinks.  So sorry darling. xxxxxxxxx

Hi to anyone I've missed.....it's taken me hours to do this post as I can't pay that much attention to anything these days and everything is done in short spurts!!  Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

WWAV/AJ - always so lovely to hear from you! My chooks are doing well thank you, though they are getting on a bit now and so aren't laying so many eggs (just like their owner)   

We have added four new birds to the flock, they are Rhode Island Reds, beautiful birds and very tame and friendly!

How horrible for you to keep barfing all the time, still I suppose that you will be a svelte and slimline "yummy mummy" within days of giving birth (trying to find a good side to your situation...)

Me? I am concentrating on getting fit, so far I have lost a stone, and I am back to doing "Body Balance" which is a fusion of yoga/pilates/Tai chi. 

I am also pumping DH full of vits to try to improve his "adequate if we use ICSI" sperm...

Lesleyj - I guess that no news is not good news...so sorry that it couldn't be different for you - big hugs to you.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Crusoe hun, I've just read your post & it bought tears to my eyes. You have been so focused & dedicated on realising your dream of becoming a mum and have stayed strong through all the ups & downs. Sometimes the thought of what could have been on all those negative cycles can be overwhelming. You're only human & there is only so much even the strongest of us can take. I know age is issue for a lot of us but you shouldn't let it be the overriding factor. Its also important that you are in the right place emotionally and mentally to embark on another cycle. I just want to give you a big hug.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Crusoe hun, I've sent you an IM, but I just want you to know that I feel your pain also. I hate to think of you so down and emotional. You are a strong person, who has had so much to deal with lately. I agree with Sasha and think that it is really important that you feel in the right plave emotionally to be able to cope with another cycle. Let's face it...it's not the easiest thing to go through even when you are feeling at your strongest. I really hope you are able to take some time out and concentrate on each other. A holiday sounds like a fantastic way to go forward. I'm sorry I can't help more. But I want you to know that I think of you often and understand if you ever need to talk. I'm here for you hun,xxx

Hello to you all. Sending special hugs to Lesley and Jamina. Hope you girls are getting some special TLC, you deserve it.

Love to Bluebelle, thinking of you too...

Bel,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A-D

Hello all
I just want to post a quickie to say thanks again for all your lovely thoughts and to apologise for not being on top of all your stories. I am trying to keep reading the posts, but I'm struggling with it all a bit at the mo. I'm trying to be positive and think of the next round of tx...we're not at the end of the road yet! But to be honest I think I just need some time away from it all without thinking about it - I will keep up to date though and read when I can. I hope you all understand and I am always thinking of each and everyone of you, good times and bad!

Love you all
x jamina x


----------



## Newday

Hi all
I woke up this morning with terrible cramp in one leg this is the second timeit has happened in the last wek but I don't ususally have any problem. Just wondering if it's the drugs?
CRusoe just hang in there been thinking about you 

dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Hello to all the lovely abroadies - 

My head is now officially all over the place - I couldn't stop my meds without doing one more peestick this morning - and it came back positive......

Had a blood test and my hcg has gone up to 48 - never thought I'd be typing this and almost scared to do it, but at this moment I'm officially pregnant and it's a normal rate of increase from my 8.3 last Thursday.  I will do another blood test on Thursday, but have to be careful about getting too excited as the low start last week is not a good omen.  

I can't even think straight right now!

Lots of love to you all

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Newday

Leslsy hang in there 

Dawn


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - looks like you may just have a late implanted! Sending you sticky vibes!    

Jules
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to pop in and give my support to everybody but especially Crusoe.  I know how hard a long IF journey is, all the girls here do.    Follow your gut instinct, only you know if you are up for another cycle in Nov.  Part of the long term planning to conquer IF must to include looking after your heart.  Look after yourself.

x,
Almamay


----------



## Newday

Hi all

I am very disappointed I have been forlining scan this morning and it is only 6.4mm and I know Stepan likes it to be 8mm. It is day 14 and I don't know if the 5 days until Monday for ET will be enough as once you start the ultrosgen things cahnge. They also found several cysts in my cervix the largest being 15.5mm but the nurse said they shouldn't affect anything there.

I have had acupuncture taken trental and this is the first time after four other cycles my king has been so poor. I just feel like I am doomed at the moment.

Sorry I am so down I am just waiting to hear from Stepan now

Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn,
Sending you massive hugs, hun. It's so hard getting ready for another cycle sometimes but you've done everything you possibly can on this one, so I understand your disappointment that your lining's not quite right. I do remember someone on here having a thin lining and going on to a bfp - was it Bonnie or maybe Marina? I'm not sure but you only need 6mm from what I understand, although they do like it to be thicker ideally. Maybe someone can help here? I've had perfect linings every time and still no bfp so who knows? I guess you just have to eat lots of red things and protein and go with it.

Will be thinking of you and sending plumping vibes your way. 
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Can you take extra oestrogen? Just a thought, maybe Stepan will have some ideas for you. x


----------



## three_stars

Dear Dawn,

sorry to hear you are having to stress about your lining.  Since you have a record of my entire protocol already I know you have all the info I can give you and you are trying just abotu everything I can think of.  Do you have more acupuncture planned? Did you try the viagra?  Not sure if it would be too late now or not.  It is true once you start the utrogestan it will effect the thickness.  They can put that off as late as possible.  With 5 days to go maybe it will be OK.  It is really up to your CLinic to say but also your money and time and energy you are spending.  Keep in mind that some say it is better to be slightly on the thin side then too thick and the main thing is that you have good blood flow in the lining.  I do not think you need to be concerned about the cysts in the cervix... as long as there are not also ones in the lining!  This also is something needs to be discussed with your clinic. 

When did you last have a hysterscopy ( diagnositic) to make sure the lining is very smooth in early part of cycle, just after Af?    I went through years of failed tx because of polyps in my uterus that at the time my IVF Dr.  insisted was not a problem. ( ignorant idiot   )  So I guess reading your posts that is what concerned me most.  In my last cycle my lining may have gotten to about 10 by ET but hard to tell for sure on that day's scan. 

Lesleyj-  So excited for you, as you know from our tel conversation, and also anxious for you.  Have everything crossed for good results tomorrow.  The important thing as you know is that it just keeps doubling every 2-3 days.  Like you said, this is the farthest you have ever gotten so you can in fact celebrate being PG and knowing that an embryo has implanted.

Alma May-  how are things going with you these days?

No posts from Helen so wondering if her baby has arrived.  
AJ - every day you hang in there is a day closer to all your illness being over.
Jamina-  hope you are OK.  Hang around or lurk if you want.  We are here when you need support.

Giggly and Crusoe- hope you both are having better days now.
Hello to all our Abroadie ladies!
love,
Bonnie


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

AJ - so good to hear from you. I can't believe you have so little time left before you meet your baby. I'm so excited for you. Don't worry about being here we know you are thinking of us...

Dawn - I have been thinking about you and I'm sorry things aren't going quite to plan. IM are happy with anything over 6mm for transfer so perhaps your clinic are over cautious. I'm sure it was Marina who only had a lining of  around 6mm but now has her beautiful daughter so hang in there and stay positive. I dont know if the old wives tale about eating red things will help but it certainly won't do any harm so give that a go and try and relax. I think sometimes our bodies respond badly to our stress so try and stay calm (I do know just how hard that is though.) We are all rooting for you and there is no way this cycle is doomed - I'm sure it will work out fine.

LesleyJ - it is with huge relief I read your post. I bet your head is spinning? I hope that beta keeps doubling and all is plain sailing from now on.

Almamay  and everyone else who has sent me messages or posted support - thank-you all. I feel much calmer at the moment and work is very busy so that is helping keep my mind off things. I have a rotten cold though so I had to cancel acupunture today and that is not helping with my feelings of unpreparedness for my FET. I am still undecided about whether to go at the end of November or not...
The good news is that my lovely new car that got smashed up on September 14th is nearly repaired. It should be ready on Friday hurrah!!! I'm just glad I don't have to foot the £3700 bill it has cost to put right!

Bel  thanks for your PM. I will reply soon.

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Newday

Well I have spoken to Stepan and he is not happy with that he wants it to be 8mm or more so now I have to make a decision about what to. Forget it or stay on the estoferm for a few more days and see. 
He is not concerend about the cycsts in the cervix he said he just needs to work around this! He is so nice when I said my lining had never been that bad he said you are not a machine it happens!. He is such a sweetie.


Dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Dawn, what a worry. I am so sorry that you are having to go through all this extra stress. At least Stepan is supportive, which helps a lot. He has seen this type of thing before and if there were absolutely no hope of your lining improving then I know he would be honest with you & advise you the cancel the cycle. What a decision to have to make, though. Huge massive hugs xxx

Crusoe, I'm glad to hear you are feeling a bit better & that your car is nearly fixed.

Giggly, how are you doing?

Bonnie, great to hear from you.

Hi AlmaMay!!! Love to see you again soon.

LesleyJ, amazing news! Wow. Looking forward to finding out your next beta readings. As long as they are doubling at the rate they should, then it looks like you've got a late implanter on your hands.

A big hello to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## safarigirl

dawn, i know your lining grows by (at least) 1mm a day, so it seems fine to me - mine has been 6 and lower at that time of testing, and always grown by day for ET.  Sending you hugs


----------



## Newday

thanks Safari girl.

Well I have to up the dose of estoferm today and get a scan on Saturday. The hospital can't do it and my consultant at the Nuffield is a way until Monday. So will have to ring round other clinics to see if someone can do it for me! If the linign is OK then I willgo out and have ET on Thursday. Stepan said he would advise this rather than wait another month. He said no matter what I have blasts waiting for me and to try and get the right conditions to get pregnant!

Lets hope he is right. I know other people have gone with thinerlinings but he said NO

and I must trust him and I do!

Dawn


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Dawn - hope you find a clinic to scan you honey.            to a thickening lining.  Good luck for next week.  

Giggly - yiphee!  Ofsted should be over now.  Hope it went well, I'm sure it did babes!

Crusoe -    Hope you're feeling a little better. Go for tx when you feel up to it honey.

Lesleyj - hope you next beta shows a good doubling rate.  

Haven't got time for anymore personals I'm afraid.  DH & I are off to Kiev on Saturday for just over a week. Hopefully this will be the one    
I haven't had a scan since Fri 12th and my next one is on Mon 22nd - hopefully my body is playing ball!!  I've been getting 'fertile' mucus for a few days now and I'm thinking, "No, it's too early!"  It's a bit weird though, as I feel quite numb to the process now - DH is more excited / nervous than me.  Must be subconscious self preservation  
Have a good week.

Best wishes and love to all.
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just to let you all know, all was ok at my 11 week scan today - although the woman was a grumpy old cow who wasn't in the slightest bit interested!

My mum was there and we were just SO relieved to see the heartbeat thumping away and two arms and two legs..PHEW!

Next scan is the nuchal which has been re-arranged for the 29th...seems like a lifetime away - am itching to tell DD now and to get over this scary scary time..

Mini-me - know what you mean about he self-preservation thing - hang in there 

Dawn - good luck with it all hun

Hi to everyone - sorry got to dash..

D X


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

Came back from Spain today, but with nothing on board - unfortunately, none of the 3 frosties survived   
We're very disappointed and it's wierd as I've had to remind myself a couple of times that I'm not on the 2ww like I thought I would be when back in UK. We now have to have a period of recovery as we never really had 'closure' over the previous chemical pregnancy as we knew that we had the frosties waiting. This time it will be like starting from scratch again and it's difficult.

Lesleyj, am absolutely delighted to read about your increasing HCG levels - I was hoping when we were away that I'd come back to this news! Take it easy and let's hope they'll be in double figures soon! xx

Dawn and Mini-me, wishing you loads of          and hoping that you have some good news stories to tell - this board desperately needs them at the moment!

Love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Bel

Mrs Bunny,

Oh hun....that's terrible. My heart goes out to you and your DH.So sorry. I'm sure you are feeling so disappointed. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. Please look after each other and know that we are thinking of you.

Sending you a big hug,

love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

MrsBunny - so very sorry to read you news, how devastating! The same thing happened to me in June, you have all the build-up to treatment, drugs, scans and then.....nothing. It is a horrible "empty" feeling to return with no embies on board. I really feel for you, be kind to yourself and DH.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM - so pleased to read that your scan went well, shame about the "grumpy old cow" of a sonographer, I recommend baked beans before your next scan....  

Mini-me - good luck in Kiev! 

Dawn - sending you thickening vibes for you lining!

Giggly - I hope that the Ofsted went OK

Bel - how are you?

Crusoe - thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else,

Jules
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - logging in between snoozes - 

Mrs Bunny - so sorry to hear about your frosties, was hoping that it would be good news and you must be devastated at this setback.  Hugest of hormonal hugs to you and DH.

Crusoe - I can only echo what has already been said, time off from all this can really lift you up again, and a non-IVF holiday is such a good idea - take care....

Giggles - I so hope that your Ofsted is a dim distant memory and it all went swimmingly well.  Have you managed to see your counsellor yet? If so, hope he/she has been useful - love and hugs

Jamina - take care and love to you and DH

RSMum - glad that the scan went well - what a relief that must have been, good luck for the next one.

Mini-me - best of luck over in Kiev - my fingers are crossed for you

Newday - I am praying that your lining grows the 1mm a day that all the textbooks say it should and that transfer goes well next week.

Wendie - hope things are going well after your injection

Sasha - Glad you are getting so organised and you're now on a countdown to January

Bel - Hi and hugs

Mrs Minerva - wow, you've managed to lose a stone - well done - v. impressed!

Bonnie - thanks for all your PMs and for calling me, I am so grateful for all your support when you have so much going on

If I have forgotten anyone, sorry - brain still swirling round all over the place and in a Progesterone fug.  

My beta was 94 today, so just under double in 45 hours.  Need to have yet another test on Monday, and depending on that result, a scan the next week.  Scared to get excited, and all the stats say that I shouldn't, but the odd ray of hope creeps in and catches me unawares every now and then!

Loads of love to you wonderful, supportive ladies

Lesleyj


----------



## RSMUM

Amazing news Lesley - thinking of you and just willing those numers to keep doubling...      How many days post ET are you now? Crossing everything for you hun.

Mrs. Bunny - just wanted to send you a MASSIVE hug - really feel for you hun      

X


----------



## Newday

Hi 

Mrs Bunny I am so sorry to hear this. It is just what I am frigtened of happening to me too.

I have arranged a scan for Saturday morning Care Notts are going to do it as my Con is on holiday until Monday as I had ET there once they will.

So lets hope I get the text book 1mm perday ! That would make it 9.4 on Saturday and hopefully Stepan will say thats OK.

Good luck LesleyJ

Dawn


----------



## wendie

HI Everyone
                              Lesley I'm doing fine thankyou Prostap wasn't to bad he was very gentle with me  having strange dreams and very forgetfull at the mo  How are you doing? taking it very easy i hope keeping everything crossed for you 
                        Mrs bunny I'm so sorry to read your sad news i wish i could say something to make it a little more bareable, i know you are looking at the long road ahead of starting from scratch again, and when you feel strong enough i hope you can  
                                  Wendie


----------



## safarigirl

Mrs bunny so very very sorry to hear about your frosties.  A very big hug to you ... i am so sad to read this ....  It is hard to start from scracth, but we are all here for you during this journey, small comfort I know, but you are not alone ...

Lesley, you are in my thoughts and i am so hoping that everything works out - i know how difficult it is to go day by day, living beta by beta, but "hang" in there, at the moment it looks like a litte fighter.

Dawn, i hope your lining has grown .... the only good thing about all of this is that you have a doctor who is making decisions and not just letting you have a treatment if he thinks it is not the time.  However i am sure that lining of yours is growing as we speak.

A big hello to all the wonderful abroadies ....


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry to hear that your frosties didn't make it Mrs Bunny. It must have been devastating for you & your Dh. More heartbreak on top of what you've already gone through. Sending you a very big cyber hug xxx

Sasha


----------



## Jaydi

Mrs Bunny – just saw your news – so very sorry.  We have been in Marbella this week too – just for some tests and flew home yesterday.  It felt all wrong to me to be coming home empty this time (and we were only doing tests!).  I can imagine in my heart what it must have been like for you.  All the loss mixed up together.  Lots of love and hugs to you both.

Love to everyone.   


Jaydi x


----------



## Newday

Well I'm off in 10 mins to get this scan and then I'll know if I have to abandon this month or not.

Fingers crossed

Dawn


----------



## HEM

Dawn 

Good Luck with the scan hope you get some good news - keep us posted

Fingers crossed

Helen xx


----------



## Jaydi

Dawn – everything crossed for you this morning – thinking of you.  I think Safarigirl is right – your con will guide you.  He sounds very wise – you are not a machine!  

Lesleyj – wonderful news about your levels.  We all have everything crossed for you.

Wendie – good luck!

RSMUM – the scan sounds amazing.  Wonderful.  So glad you had your mum there as the nurse wasn’t with it.

Bonnie – how are you?  Thanks for your support.  I was interested to hear your thoughts on having a boy – a very good friend of mine felt the same way about having a boy after girls.  She was shocked when she had the scan.  Luckily she had months to get used to the idea and talked to friends about their experiences and by the day he was born she just couldn’t wait to meet him.  He is an absolute star.  Now they are in the dreaded teenage years and she is so grateful she has some relief with her gentle loving son from all those female hormones erupting like volcanoes round the house!  I think she read Stephen Biddulph’s ‘Raising Boys’ years ago.

Love to Mrs Bunny – thinking of you.

Mini-me – good luck.  Hope scan goes well on Monday.

Jules  - I so admire your focus on getting fit – I keeping thinking I will start but so far it’s mañana mañana.  And what is your secret for getting the vits into DH? – that’s a full time job in itself at Jaydi Villas.

Jamina – big hugs – thinking of you

Crusoe – hope the acupuncture is going well and helping you to feel more balanced.  I think it is the thing that has helped me the most through all this.

WWAV – sorry you have been so sick – not fair.  But not long now!!  How exciting.  Your story is very inspiring.

Mandellen – are you getting ready now?  Good luck

Bluebell – lots of love

Radnorgirl – news?  xx

Gigglygirl – how are you?  Lots of love

Love to Bel, Alma May, Sasha, Em, Penny, Safarigirl and everyone else tuning in today

Big hugs  

Jaydi x


----------



## A-D

Hi all
Can't stay away despite still not coping great with the BFN...just had to find out how you all were doing.

MrsBunny: I am SO SO sorry to hear about your disappointment. It's so horrible to fall at the first hurdle. I remember our first IVF where they collected eleven eggs and the phonecall the next day told us none had fertilised and that they were all immature...I'm guessing that must be a similar feeling when you just are in shock that you didn't get to the next stage. Life is SO unfair and I really feel for you. Have you thought about what to do next? We're trying to work out whether to go back to Ceram or try somewhere else...just too much to think about..maybe we can help each other. Big big hugs to you honey  

Dawn: good luck with the scan - hope everything goes to plan x
LesleyJ: hope the little ones are still dividing xx
Giggles: Love you honey...can't wait for our next meet! x
RSMum: Brill news on the scan...just keep thinking positive for the next ones x
Jaydi: thanks for your kind words x
Crusoe: Big hugs to you - you're a wonderful FF! x
Hi to Sasha, Safarigirl, Bluebell, Mandellan, WWAV, Mini-Me, Jules, Radnorgirl, Bonnie and anyone else I've missed

x jamina x


----------



## Newday

Hi all things are back on tack. Lining was 9mm today so ET will be Wednesday. Very scared now as I am going on my own. Frightened they will not thaw and have to deal with it on my own

Dawn


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Dawn

Well done today – good news!  We all know what you are describing – over one hurdle and onto the next one.  You are very strong though and you can do this.  People outside this have no idea – they say ‘why don’t you do ivf?’ as though you just go and pluck a baby from the ivf tree simple as that.  But it’s a tough journey – they just don’t know.  We are all supporting you – focus on your hopes.  Your lining sounds perfect.  All good wishes for this week.  Will be thinking of you  

Jaydi x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,

Dawn- thinking of you, hun. I'd offer to come with you since I'm on hols but have made plans this week now. Right here for you if you need a shoulder to cry on, but here's hoping you don't. Good news that the lining's going well and you're still on for a tx, if not quite in the way you planned. Hugs and more hugs. xxx

Mrs Bunny- so sorry your frosties didn't defrost well, how sad.   It just knocks you back, doesn't it? Needing to make plans etc, when you'd much rather be on your 2ww. Thinking of you and hoping you have some much better luck soon.  

Crusoe- tried to send you an IM but your inbox was full. Hope you're ok, lovely.  

RSMum- that's just fab news, I'm sooooooooo happy for you. I keep meaning to reply to your email but not had much chance recently. Here's to the next couple of weeks going really fast until your nuchal. xx

Jaydi- you're so nice! 

Jamina- you're not so bad yourself, hun.   I hope you're getting loads of hugs from DH but if you want another from me just give me a ring. Half term this week, yay!

Bloobs- how are you, hun? Will try to give you a ring this week.

Mini-me - so hope your trip to Kiev brings you brilliant news, glad you've been so calm.  

Bel- thanks for thinking of me, you're a darling. Hope to meet up again with you soon. xx

Hi to everyone else, the list is sooooooo long! Thinking of you all. xx

Apologies for not being around much recently, been a bit busy with Ofsted etc but it was sooooooo easy and I wasn't observed as the main observations were on my day off! Jammy or what? Have had major toothache again though and rushed to the dentists yesterday to have a deep filling redone, the 6th in less than a year. The dentist thinks I could be having trouble with them after the chemo as it may have weakened them.   Now today I've just eaten some v.soft lunch (poached eggs and bread) since I'm still on loads of painkillers while the nerves settle down, and my tooth that I had root filled in the summer has broken apart! I am so fed up with my teeth, I told DH he was now going to have a wife with a false tooth, to which he replied he was sure he was going to have a wife with a full set of false teeth within the next 5 years the way they've gone recently! Then he came downstairs to offer me fruit gums. FRUIT GUMS! I can't chew on either side of my mouth now. Then I said he'd better have the pork chops we were going to have for tonight's tea and he offered to put my tea in the blender for me.   At least he made me laugh I suppose...Any of the bumps and babies Mums got any top tips for baby food, since it's all I'll be able to eat for a few days ? Not sure whether to laugh or cry... Will try for the former, methinks.

As for what to do re IVF, I've felt a lot happier since admitting to myself I don't feel able to carry on with tx right now. We'll give it a break and see how we feel but I've joined the surrogacy UK board and we're also going to look at adoption at the same time and see how we feel. DH thinks we should give it a few months before going ahead with either but it'll take some time so we'll just find out for now. I'm loving having a break. Will keep popping in here though if you'l continue to have me?

Better go, baby food to make!
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
Just had a skim through and as always there is so much news.  

Mrs Bunny, my heart goes out to you.  I have been there too when my one frostie failed to survive last December.  You feel so cheated as you are primed and ready to go and it feels such a waste. I hope you were able to enjoy at least one evening of booze and relaxation before you came home.  That is always the one consolation .... being able to eat and drink all you want .. not having to be so precious about everything you do.  Hope you aren't feeling too sad and hope you have more tx to look forward to if that is what you want. 

Lesley, I will be biting my nails for you.  I want to jump up and down for joy for you, (and I have done a secret happy dance !   ), but I know you aren't sure about the BFP yet.  I will be crossing everything for you.  I hope the minutes aren't passing too slowly for you.

B123.  Your life always sounds so bohemian ! I imagine you sitting eating oysters in your velvet dress with a feather bower (sp ?) in your Parisian apartment, with modern jazz drifting in through your window from the saxophone player you have living in the aprartment below.  I live near a small town full of fat people in string vests who all work at a chicken plucking factory !  

Giggles.  You poor soul with your gnashers.  I hope you find some good sludges.  It must be so frustrating . Hope it isn't too painful. I too have teeth problems... following tx.  It has given me ginigvitis and have grand canyons appearing between my teeth and gums.  It is so annoying when I have always cared for my teeth so well. DH brushes his for a nanosecond and his chompers are sparkling, gleaming, white and perfect ! Tx has also caused me to clench (not grind, thank god) my teeth, so I now have to wear a sexy gum shield in bed......  ooooooh, gorgeous !  It sounds like you are in a good psoition re tx at the mo, giving yourslef that time for a break.  You are such a fun person and your tx has been cramping your style and stifling your life for a long time now.  You are such a burst of energy and you will be able to bounce around unfettered now for a while !  I hope you will stay in touch here with us even if you decide to go for adoption or surrogacy.  If I needed a new mum, I would want one like you.  

RSMUM ...yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !

Jamima, lots of love and big hugs to you.  Hope the pain is easing for you now.

Dawn..... good luck for your FET.  Come on girl, we need more BFPs on here so don't you dare let us down !  

Hello WWAV, and the lovely Bel too, and anyone else I have missed     

Crusoe, last but not least, I was so sad to read about your feeling so low.  Tx is such a bugger,  it is like the most painful form of gambling..... we can put so much onto it and can't help feeling deep down and subconsciously that because we have invested so much, physically and mentally, we are owed what we want and have worked so hard for. The trouble is, it doesn't work like that and when our wishes still aren't met, it can feel like such a cold, lonely and cruel world.  You are such a lovely person that I know I speak for all of us that we want you so much to be a mummy. I am sending you the biggest hug I can muster up and I hope you are feeling a bit better.  By the way, I am going to 'our' trees in the next few weeks to plant some snowdrop bulbs by them. 

As for me, I have been in a pretty black place too recently, although I feel I am coming slowly out now.   The reality of the end of tx hits so much harder than the usual BFN feelings. It is amazing how distant I have felt from tx.  It must be self protection.  I haven't talked to DH as I haven't resolved yet in my own mind what I feel is right for us.  It is hard at the mo because so many of my antenatal chums are having their second babies.  There are about 15 of us in the 2 groups I know, and they all plan to have at least two, and it is all happening now. It is hard as I am left out of all of this now, and there is a new pregnancy announced at the mo virtually every month, and several bumps and new babes at our monthly gatherings.   I never can forget of course how lucky I am to have had DD, and it pains me so much to think of some of you on here who haven't yet met their babes. I am sending you all my love, and I am sorry that I haven't been on here as much.  I have felt a bit lost as I tried to set up the abroadies moving on thread, as it is probably the place for me now, but as it is in the main moving on area, none of us have been using it.  Like Giggles, I hope you will all still have me here when I pop in sometimes.  I start my new job next week so I am hoping that will be a big lift and a distraction.

Loads of love to you all, and so sorry if I have missed anyone. 
Bluebell   xxx
PS Just read what I wrote to B123 and I sound like a pervert !
PPS Giggles, howbaout a sloppy prawn curry ? It will be treat to go out for a meal to cheer yourself up, the curry will be easy to eat and the chilli will numb the pain ?!


----------



## Jaydi

Bonnie you are such a fabby mummy!  Look at the way you are thinking! Your son will do very well – you can be sure of that.  You are already thinking about his needs and that is very special.  One step at a time and it will all unfold for you – the role models will come along because you will be looking out for them – that is marvellous.  My friend has also been a single mum from when her son was 3yrs.  But all has gone well for them – good people have come along that she could never have imagined at the beginning.  You are so amazing thinking how you will balance dance and judo!  You’re a wonderful woman and your children will thrive.

I am happy to have talk about children here.  It always makes me feel that I will get there too someday.  I admit I found it hard this summer seeing pregnant women and happy families everywhere I looked right after my miscarriage.  But on FF it feels different.  Everyone understands how it feels to have the loss and disappointment.  I feel genuinely thrilled when people here finally get a BFP.  And it gives me hope.

Bluebell sorry to hear how black and tough everything has been.  With so many friends having their second babies too – that is so hard.  When you already have a child you can’t escape from it all can you?  I used to be a foster carer and taking my foster child to school I was constantly surrounded by pregnant women – it was a Catholic school and the families were often huge – two in the pushchair and many more hanging off the sides!  I hope you will still be able to get support from everyone here.  It must be hard to hear about others having treatment.  But if you can bear it then we really want you to be here.  Hope the new job is great next week.

Good luck this week everyone

Jaydi x


----------



## three_stars

"B123.  Your life always sounds so bohemian ! I imagine you sitting eating oysters in your velvet dress with a feather bower (sp ?) in your Parisian apartment, with modern jazz drifting in through your window from the saxophone player you have living in the apartment below.  I live near a small town full of fat people in string vests who all work at a chicken plucking factory ! "

Bluebell-I just read your post which gave me a big huge belly laugh    ... couldn't be farther from the truth on my end actually!!!    It is afternoon and DD and I are still in Pajamas and  we just made crepes for lunch and cleaned out the fish tank!!  And instead of a saxophone I have the joy of a drills and jack-hammers doing a renovation of the entire floor below me!!! But I don't want to break your illusion too much.... I will see if I can find something velvet in the closet to put on!      

I am sorry you are having a hard time with adjusting to the idea of a single child family.  Until 4 months ago it was on my mind quite often.  I think being around others having more children makes it harder.  But on the other hand knowing there are many of our fertility friends that have not yet been fortunate... it is always a reminder of how grateful we should be and are for this gift of a child already.  

I agree with you that a thread moved away from this area ends up being harder to follow.  Just start another thread if you wish... just call it Bluebell's thread if you want or ask the old one to be moved back. Just an idea.  But I think having you stay with us here on abroadies is always an option for you.... always. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  It looks beautiful out but it is cold in Paris... Probably lots of said English Rugby fans roaming around as well or trying to get  home.  So we are laying low and being lazy.
love,

bonnie/ b123


----------



## three_stars

Jaydi-  our posts crossed... thanks for your very sweet comments.
bonnie


----------



## bluebell

Jaydi and Bonnie ....


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Sorry I have only been able to scan the last few pages of posts. I have now put my back out and have not been able to get up from the floor for 2 days. Things are improving today though as I didn't need DH's help to put my knickers on and I have been able to sit in a chair long enough to type this. I have suffered with a bad back for years but it has been good for such a long while recently that I let my guard down and carried a heavy box. Boy am I suffering for it now....

Anyway I really wanted to pop in to wish Dawn well. I have been thinking of you lots and so hope this is the one. Please try and stay positive.           

Mrs Bunny - I'm so sorry to hear you lost your frosties. The same thing happened to us once - it is so horrible to psyche yourself up for the cycle only to have it snatched away from you. I am sending a huge huge hug to you.    

More when I can bear to sit in a chair for longer than 5mins.

Love to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Newday

Crusoe

thnaks for thinking of me. Sorry your not up to much Take care

Love Dawn


----------



## three_stars

Dawn-  meant to tell you as well how happy I am for you that the lining has thickened... I know it added a lot of anxiety to everything.  Hope you can relax now and have a successful ET.  

Crusoe- I suffer from bad back as well and it really only got better when I quit pushing and lifting things.  Now is hurting again.. My Doc has given me extra magnesium... guess that is suppose to help?    You probably have tried all the remedies out there.. hope you are feeling better soon.

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - sorry about your back, poor you! I have had remarkable success with curing back ache using acupuncture, so has DH, maybe worth a try.

Newday - pleased to see that your lining has thickened up nicely! Good luck for next week!

Bluebell - big hugs to you, it is so painful when you want a sibling and are surrounded by pregnancy ladies all the time!

MrsBunny - big hugs to you too hun!

Giggly - you poor thing! I do hope that your gnashers get better soon.

BTW, I read somewhere that Co-enzyme Q10 is supposed to be good for gum trouble, may be worth a try..

Bonnie - I wouldn't have a clue what to do with a boy - and the thought of potty training!!! But I have every faith that you will cope superbly. 

Lesleyj - hoping that your beta keeps doubling!

Hello to everyone else!

Jules
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone
Thank you all so much for your hugs and sympathy - just what I need right now.  
DH and I have enjoyed a few days of quality time together since we got back from Spain and are feeling just a little stronger. As you all say, it's the let down of being prepared for tx and the thought of a 'wasted journey' that's the worst thing. Also, again, I won't be pregnant by Christmas, which I've been promising myself for the last few years now!
We are not going to rush into a decision about what to do next, although we have been given hope that we can have another tx at Ceram before my 47th birthday which is when they like to 'cut off'.
We need some down time before making the decision but we are back on the waiting list just to cover ourselves. Jamina, yes maybe we can help each other - I'll PM you.
Bluebell, we did manage to have a day of relaxation and beers - the weather was lovely and we spent most of Wednesday by the pool followed by going to watch the England game, then curry! I certainly wouldn't have been doing any of that on the 2ww! And we'll be able to go to the Stereophonics concert next week without DH having to restrain me!

Dawn, I'm so glad that your lining has come good. I'm sorry that my news may have made you more pessimistic, but each case is truly different and if you do believe in averages, then your frosties will be ok. I'll be thinking of you. Sending you lots of love, luck and positive vibes.  

Giggly, I'm glad that you have come to a decision to have a little break. Also, that you have other things in mind. I've also thought about finally looking into adoption so maybe we can compare notes. And don't you dare not post on this board, we'd miss you so much!

Bluebell, good luck with the job! xx

Crusoe, so sorry that you have a bad back, it must be rotten for you after everything else. Take care xx

Suddenly realised it's time to go to work! 
Lot of love and thanks to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hello to you all

I've not been on for a long time; I feel awful that I haven't supported you all during your rollercoaster rides, but I needed time away from the IVF journey after our last DIVF negative and the really horrendous couple of years I've had.  I really hope that I can now get back to FF and join you girls again, if you'll let me.

Here goes with some personals.  Mrs Bunny, so sorry to hear that your little frosties didn't make it.  Glad to hear that you're feeling stronger now.  I totally understand, as I'm sure lots of other ladies on here do, that you constantly promise yourself to be pregnant for Christmas.  My DH used to say what do you want for Xmas, my reply was always "something money can't buy".  It's good that you can go through another cycle before the 'cut off point', I really hope that you get the best ever birthday pressie of a big tummy filled with one or two beautiful babes.  

Crusoe - hope your back is feeling a bit better and you are up and about soon.  

RSMUM - a huge congrats on your bump - good news about your scan too.  There's nothing beats the sight of your baby moving around inside you.  Won't be that long before you're also feeling him/her too.  I intended to have my mum with me if I was to get pregnant again - I'm sure she'll be watching over me instead.

LesleyJ - Good luck for today's blood results   - really hope that your numbers keep increasing, sounds like a little fighter to me.

Dawn, pleased to see that your lining increased, good luck with your transfer.  I'm sure you soon be on the  with them snuggling in nicely.

Wendie - glad your prostrap injection went without any hitches.  I find it bizarre that one injection can do the same as taking many buserelin injections, not sure why my clinic didn't use that instead?

Gigglygirl - Sorry to hear you've had trouble with your teeth, hope you are able to get it sorted out soon and you're back to eating solids again    How's your half term going?  Thanks again for your advice recently, it was so much appreciated, you really are a brick to the ladies on here  - don't leave us.    I hope that the time you take out of IVF helps you get your head together.  I think you're so brave to be able to think about moving on - I'm sure I'll eventually be able to do that.  On a lighter note - Hey, never thought I'd hear the words Ofsted and easy in the same sentence!!  I hope if we get it soon, its as easy as yours.  

Bluebell - it must be awful for you to see the other mums having second babies - they don't realise how lucky they are.  Good luck with your new job, hope it keeps your mind off other things.  

Quick update on us - was really devastated when mum died suddenly last year, and then it hit me again in March when my nan (mum's mum) died too.  So I went ahead with DIVF in Ceram last November, which produced some lovely embies, but they didn't stay.  So we went back on the list and in July we heard Ruth had another donor for us.  It was all going swimmingly until Ruth contacted us to say that she'd gone AWOL, and noone could get in contact with her - so cycle was cancelled!  Then within that week we had another donor lined up, whose period started earlier than expected, and again was going fine until we arrived for her EC and she only produced 2 eggs! - so we didn't feel we could go through with that - cycle cancelled!  We decided to come home earlier than planned.The next day Ruth rang to say she had another suitable donor (go Ruth!! )  which would go ahead around, 19th November, so we're back on the rollercoaster for cycle no 3 in a matter of a couple of months!  Currently taking progynova and cyclogest (yukk) before having prostrap injection again.  

Apologies if I've missed anyone.  Good luck to you wherever you are in the infertility journey.

Lara


----------



## earthe kitt

A very quick quickie - late for a 2.30 meeting  

LesleyJ - thinking, wishing and hoping for you    

Will catch up with everyone else later

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ElleJay

Hello abroadies!

Lara - what a nightmare you have been through, so sorry that you have had such a rough time.  I will keep everything crossed for you for 19th of next month.

Earthe Kitt - thanks so much for thinking of me

Dawn - best of luck for your ET which I hope will be happening on Weds?

Jamina - thinking about you a lot - hope you are coping ok - hugs

Giggles - can't imagine coming onto here and not seeing you, but understand that you need a break.  Will miss you.  Hope your dentist sorts out your tooth problem really soon.

Crusoe - your poor thing, bad back on top of everything else - hope you are mobile soon and DH keeps away from your knickers!

Bluebell - good luck with the new job and glad you are moving away from that black place, I will really miss you too - please come back and see us

Bonnie - thanks so much for your PMs, you are such a sweetie

Mrs Bunny - special hugs to you

Radnorgirl - hope your little one puts in an appearance soon

Mini-me - did you have a scan today?  Hope it went well 

And also love to Heffalump, Hem, Bel, Mandellen, Safarigirl, WWAV, Wendie, RSMum, Mrs M and Jaydi - sorry if I have left anyone out!

My beta saga continues, the path lab computer had crashed when I called up, but they went to find the paperwork and called me back (what seemed like ages later) saying that my result was 346 today, so it looks like I will be going for a scan on 3rd November - more scared than a scared thing!  Time is actually passing slower than a london underground train waiting time display......

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Morvern

Sorry to crash in on your thread but I notice the thread about Walter Merricks has been removed. I'm not very happy about that. As abroadies we have a right to discuss it - when the new head of the HFEA happens to be a founder of the DCN  and is against treatment abroad it affects us all.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Morvern,
I agree with you but I expect Tony has done it to protect everyone at FF for legal reasons, especially since we're naming an individual. If we're going to discuss it and talk about what to do about it maybe we should have a chat night or exchange email addresses among ourselves so as not to affect FF.

Don't know what else to suggest, I'm sure admin only have everyone's best interests at heart.
Hugs
Giggly
xx


----------



## Newday

well to top it all I think I now have thrush the itching is driving me mad. I have taken a tablet but it says not to take if trying to get pregant and that it works in up to two days so just hoping now that It won't spoil things for Wednesday

Dawn


----------



## Lara B

Dawn, what a pain - are you taking cyclogest? cos I think I seem to get it particularly when I'm taking those.  Have a word with your pharmacist, he will hopefully be able to put your mind at rest about taking the meds.

Lesley, thanks for your kind words.  I'm so glad your beta is rising nicely.  Wish you all the luck in the world for your scan on 3rd, look forward to hearing how you saw your little beanie.  Here's a bit of dust to make time fly  

Hi Jo, lovely to hear from you.  Hope you and the babes are doing well.

Lara xx


----------



## crusoe

Dawn - try natural yogurt - has helped for me the few time I have had thrush.

Lara - so good to see you posting. I had wondered from time to time how you were doing. I'm sorry things haven't worked out YET. I have everything crossed for November for you.

LesleyJ - it all looks reassuring from where I am sitting. I hope your scan brings you fantastic news and the wait until November 3rd passes as quickly as possible.

Love to all
Crusoe
xx


----------



## three_stars

Morvern said:


> Sorry to crash in on your thread but I notice the thread about Walter Merricks has been removed. I'm not very happy about that. As abroadies we have a right to discuss it - when the new head of the HFEA happens to be a founder of the DCN and is against treatment abroad it affects us all.


Morvern- congratulations on your twins as well.

I missed that Mr. M thread.. and it is already removed!!!... I would be interested to know more about this as I have clashed with both organizations in the past. .. although not living now in UK nor thinking of returning but still like to keep informed on the legal/ political goings on in IVF world.. Anyone have any articles or comments are welcome to PM me .

Lesely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So far so good. Nov 3 seems ages form now though doesn't it 

Dawn- you poor thing. I got your PM. You do seem to be doing everything possible. I have gotten thrush before a cycle as well..but it was earlier and I did take the ovule one dose ( monitstat I think?/) but so close to ET... I would ask your clinic... maybe the yogurt will be best bet. Have a search on google...I think there are other home remedies as well... garlic I think? ( though the smell may make the embies run for cover if not the doc doing ET!!!  

Lara B- sorry about your losses in your family and the rough time you have had with IVF. Welcome back with us.

Hello to all you lovely abroadies!
Just want to again say thank you to all of you for your support especially regarding my DD and her surgery last month. Tonight she was able to go finally to her dance class.... and absolutely loved it! I just hope I can continue to get her there for the rest of the year! SHe is still having a diaper at night and minor problems in the day but not making a big deal out of it. The scar has healed really well.. funny but it looks just like a really wide C-section! I have no idea if there are any long term effects... I suppose at that age they heal fast on the inside as well. It is such a joy to see her better and throw away the 4 yr long antibiotic treatment.. and to eliminate one major stress off my own list. Thanks again... you have all been very kind with your concern and support.
Love,

b123


----------



## Newday

too late I have already taken tablet I figured it's 40 hours until ET so should be out of system by then if not I've mucked up good and proper but the pain and discomfort have gone

Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn, don't fret about it hun, what's done is done and is all part of the master plan someone (?) has for us. At least you won't be in pain or discomfort. It's such a worry, isn't it? I have had some monster thrush outbreaks, one of which was when DH was trying to propose to me in Italy. V.romantic, NOT! I could barely walk it was so bad and I have no Italian, so had to look up 'Infezzione Vaginale' in the dictionary, only to find the pharmacy was full of middle class English people on hols. Soooo embarassing. I also had thrush a week before my 2nd cycle and was told it wouldn't affect the outcome. I took Diflucan 1 tablets and it got rid of it in a day or two. V.effective. If you're really worried about it, maybe you should ask Stepan rather than defrost the embies, but I know you've come this far and probably are just at the stage of saying 'sod it, I just want to get it all underway.' Thinking of you lots, hun, especially this week.

Lara- welcome back, girl! So glad to see you're back on track after your disappointments. All the best . xx

Lesley- sounding good....     

Bluebell- sent you an IM.

Sasha- thinking of you especially tonight.

Love to all the abroadies,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Newday

thnaks Lisa

looked on the net it says that one dose isn't a poblem in early pregnancy so can't see it will do that much harm. Just wished I bought the pessarie was in two minds as to what to do as it was.

Speak when I get back

Hope you are keeping well Lisa have a good half term

Dawn


----------



## Newday

Stepan said no problems

Dawn


----------



## Fidget

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Coconutkym FET    Testing 20/09    


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE FET   
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF    
Joeyad DE IVF IM Barcelona   
Beanie10 Ceram DE  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE   
HEM IVI Barcelona DE   
Nat210 Ceram DE   
Vindo Serum Athens DE    
Boakie Ceram DE   
Hola69 Altra Vita DE   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE  
Radnorgirl  
Brownowl CFC DE   
Lazydog Ceram DE   
WWAV! (AJ)IM Barcelona DE   
Janeup IVI DE IVF   EDD 27/12/07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Druzy   
Bonnie/b123     EDD 02/03/08
Plurps IM DEDS   
RSMM Reprofit DE  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

Jet Ceram  
Penelope Positive Ceram 
Bel Ceram 
River Ceram 
Jassie Ceram 
Casey Ceram  
Pinkpaula Ceram 
Andream Ceram 
Valie Ceram 
Kone Ceram 
Nat210 Ceram 
NikkiAnk Ceram 
Nosnic Ceram 
Meercat Ceram 
Lozzy Ceram 
Shazzer Ceram 
LaraB Ceram 
Boakie Ceram 
Rosalind Ceram 
Reb Ceram DE 
Lazydog Ceram  
GeorgieB Ceram  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE 
Plurps IM Barcelona 
Clararose IM Barcelona 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona 
EllieJ IM Barcelona 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl Ceram  
MrsBunny Ceram FET Oct 07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
SpayKay DEIVF at Ordas & Palomo 
Larkles Ceram DE IVF 
Bengal Ceram DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 
Jamina DEIVF 
Wendie IVI Alicante 

*
Russia   * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz DE IVF    
Yonny Reprofit  
RSMUM Reprofit   

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
B123 Serum DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 
Mickle Chania DE IVF 

*
 Germany   * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Schmoo73 Invimed 
AlmaMay hammersmith/Invimed 
Tea Invimed 

*
 Latvia   * 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*
Ukraine   * 

Druzy ISIDA DEIVF 
Mini-me ISIDA DE IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona 

Morning Ladies,

welcome to your new home......

I want to wish you all      vibes...

Debs
xxxxx*


----------



## Fidget

New home this way ladies

-------------------------->

Happy chatting

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117706.0

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## Fidget

Hello Lovelies  

I have been away for a while, so anything that needs changing above please let me know  


Hugs

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## A-D

Hi all

Just wanted to say congrats to LesleyJ - fab news honey...good luck for the scan...you've had such a rough ride getting to this stage, so you really deserve a good time from now on! xx

Giggles: always excellent posts - next week for coffee and cake? 

Dawn: Like LesleyJ, you've been through a rough time, so fingers crossed kharma will give you the BFP you deserve! 

B123: Glad everything went well with your DD and hope you're doing well too!

Lara: Welcome back and so sorry to hear of all your troubles  

Crusoe:    

Love and kisses to everyone else not mentioned...

x jamina x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Hi girls,

Just wondered if anyone has been treated in turkey If not can anyone suggest any good clinic's ( good success rate, reasonable price)  for icsi and the details....
Thanks soooooo much for any help u can offer  

Sam xxx


----------



## Newday

wešll here I am in Brno I have to be at the clinic at 1pm so lets hope the frosties thaw. It seems strange being away on my own but I did get a full 10 hours sleep last night. Must of been the two glasses of wine.

Will let you know how I get on Dawn


----------



## HEM

Thinking of you Dawn and the very best of Luck!!!!!

Helen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hun

Good Luck Dawn!!!

Hun xx


----------



## Lara B

Wishing you good luck Dawn.

  Lara xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn, you may not have DH there but we're all with you in spirit.  

Jamina- yes please! Looking forward to it already. I love cake.   xx

Mini-Me- thinking of you too out there in Kiev.  

Bluebell- hope the new job's going well. 

Got to clean the house and wash my bum before my friend comes round in half an hour- what are the chances? Think I'll prioritise the bum washing...  The teeth have finally stopped hurting, but I can't tolerate hot or cold yet and have to go out well wrapped up. V.happy things are looking up. 

Love to all the abroadies,
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - thinking of you and your embies


----------



## Lara B

Sasha - just read your post and feel so frustrated for you.  The HFEA rules are so cruel and unforgiving, I can't believe that they don't have some sort of compassionate leeway(sp?) in situations like yours. It's terrible how we are so bound rules that are probably set by someone in authority who has no experience of undergoing IVF and doesn't think the trauma of this is hard enough without adding extra hurdles in our way.

I really feel for you on this, and hope that you are able to find a solution with your US clinics - there must be a way to get around the red tape! If not, then I'm sure if you and your DH discussed adoption then he would be very understanding about using donor sperm. I'm sure he's looking over you now trying to find ways to give you a sign that it's ok. 

Good luck hun, I'm thinking of you.

 Lara xx

 Boring I know but Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions


----------



## three_stars

Dear Sasha B

I just read your post and it makes me so angry for you. I really hate that organization   .. why does it seem all they really do is make things harder for good people to have their families and be happy? That sperm is from your husband afterall and he gave full permission for you to use it. I really just do not see how they have any right what so ever to decide such a thing for you. I would do whatever it takes as you have a right to at least to try to have the children that you both intended from the marriage you formed- well that is the way I see it even though if you can not make it work he would understnad how hard you tried.... tell them you are moving and your families future is coming with you!!!!!!

Well I guess you are already checking with USA sperm centers. Seems a long round about and expensive way that you really should not have to go through. I am so sorry for you to have to be going up against such an ( fill in the blank ... I can think of lots of words ) organization. Considering recent changes that are happening there ( as in this new chairman who happens to be married to a woman who we know is fundamentally against treatment abroad) I am sure you have a hard road ahead of you. I wish you could have some nice legal person on your side that would really help you and give them a good kick in the pants. Shame on them!!! Oh I am so mad.

Dawn - I hope all went well today
Mini Me- how your trip is successful as well.

Evening to everyone else....
B123

b123

 Boring I know but Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions


----------



## schmoo73

Good luck Dawn.

Schmoo x


----------



## safarigirl

Sasha so sorry to hear about what you are going through - I hope you can find someway around this .... big hugs to you during this difficult time

Dawn and Minime thinking of you both - and looking forward to your posts when you get back.

Sam welcome to abroadies, sorry i dont have info on turkey, but hopefully someone can give you some information ....

big hello to everyone else


----------



## MrsBunny

Sasha, you must be in turmoil having found out that the HFEA won't let you ship the sperm because of some silly rule - I can't see the difference in having sperm frozen in this country vs sperm frozen abroad (which is often what is used when DH's cannot be there in person)!! After all you've been through to organise all this and get the support of your family too. I really hope you manage to find some way around it all so your mind is put at rest soon xxx

Lara, thanks for your kind words. You've certainly been unlucky with your donors, maybe that means that you'll be lucky this time. Hope you're not too up the wall with all the hormones you've had to suffer lately! 

Dawn, thinking of you, hoping all is well     

Mini-me, also thinking of you and looking forward to hearing your news     

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all well I am home after a long day. Both frosties survived and were developing and are now inside me so the wait begins. The onlt thing that concerns me is that about 1hr 30mins after ET I went really hot and sweaty like a hot flush for about 30mins. I hope it isn't an immune reaction

Dawn


----------



## three_stars

HI Dawn.  Welcome home.  Not sure about the hot flush.. seems there is always something to worry about isn't there? What did your clinic have to say about that? Were you able to take your temperature at all to see if you have a fever?  I hope it was nothing important. 

Fingers crossed for you now for a easy 2 ww and bfp

Bonnie


----------



## Newday

Hi Bonnie

haven't told the clinic it went off after I had finsished lunch and not had it again so lets just hope it was walking and eating that did it! Not sure how to play it now Dh said to me this morning well in Spain they tell you to rest up for two days which I have done and I have also gone back to work next day all BFP's that then MC'd so will have half way house at home anyway as it's half term will go for a walk later one.

I am going mad I bought some organge fabric and now have a piece down the fron to of my trousers sad or what?

Dawn


----------



## Lara B

Hi Dawn, glad to see you're back home with two little'ns on board.    for a smooth 2ww and a lovely positive result at the end.

Lara xx


----------



## safarigirl

Lara so nice to "see" you again .... will be thinking of you in November - hoping this is the one ... you so deserve it ...

Dawn - never sad about orange - i had my toes painted, and only took the paint off after about 12 weeks as kept thinking it was lucky so kept it on!!!!!


----------



## Newday

anyone have any ideas about how soon blasts implant?

Dawn


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello Dawn

So glad that your frosties were ok and now safely on board.
Hoping that you have a good 2ww and an even better test result!
        

Love Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Newday

I am going mad the thrush is back and itching like mad

Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Are you using pessaries? Can you switch them to the ..er..back door? I always used to get Thrush from the pessaries..horrid


----------



## Newday

no I am swallowing not puting anything up there at the mo except a tampon with yogut=rt on going to sit in a shallow bath to cover parts with vinegar in later and buy some actimel and see if that helps. The yogurt has helped calm things down a bit. 
I just feel like evrything is going wrong with this txc cycle.

Fed up sorry

Dawn


----------



## A-D

Dawn...fab news about the embies (not so great about the thrush of course  ) Wishing you so much luck and love for your 2ww

                 

x jamina x


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Dawn, well done you have them both.  Don’t knock the orange!  – it’s seems to have done the trick for many many people – ask AJ and Safarigirl.    

Your darling frosties are obviously little strong ones already to have survived this far – I think it all sounds very very positive.  Soooo annoying about the thrush – it will pass!  Really.  Nothing is going wrong it’s just a tough time.  Hey I bet your hot flush was just the stress of the day – it’s a lot to go through.  Big hugs.

Sasha B so very sorry to hear all that you are going through.  This must be bringing out your grieving all over again.  Doesn’t it carry any weight to your argument that you are creating a sibling for Bella so they can share a genetic parent?  You will find a way through this.  Take time to look after yourself after having such a shock won’t you?  x x x

Bluebell –hope your new job is going well.  The first few weeks is all about remembering where your desk is isn’t it?  But it does get easier and you wonder what all the fuss was about.  Well that’s me anyway…  

Congratulations LesleyJ – hope you’re not going insane waiting for scan day – there is always a new ‘2ww’ isn’t there?  Hope you can relax and enjoy.  

Hi Sam, sorry I don’t know anything about treatment in Turkey.  I am with Ceram – don’t know the costs for icsi alone – I have DE ICSI.  Email [email protected] for information about the treatment they offer.  Good luck – it is daunting at first finding out about icsi isn’t it? But it will all fall into place as you make a plan.  P.S. Wish I was 25!  

Good luck Mini-me. 

Giggly  - hope your teeth are ok!  Half of one of mine fell out the other day!  I feel like I’m falling apart and will soon need dentures.  Hope you’re doing better than me.

Lara B – I can’t believe what has happened to you!  What rotten luck.  I think you can only have good luck now – you’ve used up your whole lifetime allocation of rotten luck in one year.  Now it should be plain sailing.  

Crusoe hope you are doing ok.

Bonnie so glad to hear DD is on the mend.  How are you doing?

Hi to everyone RSMUM, Mrs Bunny, Jamina, Safarigirl and all you abroadies  

Jaydi x


----------



## Newday

sorry for being sooooooooooooo boring but ohhhhhhhhh thats better natural yougurt on a tampon defo calms things down

Dawn


----------



## Jaydi

Thank you for sharing that Dawn - we can all imagine the relief now!  
This board is fab.
Hope you're feeling a bit brighter now 

Jaydi x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi! Just a quickie as I can't seem to stay awake for long and I need to eat!!

Sasha - My heart goes out to you with all this.  Sounds like a letter from Stepan that you can send to your sperm storage clinic saying that he will treat you with your own eggs should be sufficient to get that precious sperm out of this country.  Could he then run a donor as a back up in case you fail to produce any eggs like my clinic did for me - but obviously don't mention that to the clinic?

Dawn - glad the yoggie is working for you, and sending you loads of positive vibes for your 2ww.

Love to everyone else

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Sasha - I will have a bit of a clear out! Thinking of you at such a difficult time.

Dawn - great news on having the embies onboard, I hope that the yoghurt does its stuff!

Lesleyj - sending you doubling and sticky vibes!

Welcome to Sam, I think that there is a thread for Turkey, I am sure that there must be lots of info and advice on FF somewhere! Good luck!

Jamina - how is your search for a clinic going? There is also another clinic near Alicante, IREMA, but I have no personal knowledge of it.

Giggly - always in my thoughts hun.

Jaydi - Yikes! What is it at the moment with the Abroadies and there gnashers! 

Crusoe - hope that your back is getting better.

WWAV - hope that you are feeling a little better, not so long to go for you now!

Lara - good to see you posting again!

Schmoo - how are you?

Mini-me - good luck in Kiev!

Big hello to MrsBunny, Safarigirl, Bonnie, RSMUM, Bluebell, Bel,  Heffalump,  AlmaMay, Mandellan, and to whoever I have forgotten to mention in my "role of honour".

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Just a quickie from me to say hi and hang in there to Dawn- am so pleased transfer went so well and the defrosting too. Hope you have something to celebrate soon.    

Crusoe- I owe you £2! Had a LOVELY afternoon and looking forward to doing it again sometime.   So glad to have met you through FF.  

Bel- thinking of you in my (ex) home town.  

Lesleyj- so hoping you get a good beta next time, it would be just lovely.  

Not stopping for long, but thinking of you all.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## three_stars

hi ladies.. as I should be in bed  already, this is just a quickie.  (hmmm.  if I had a man in my life that might have alternative meaning!!!  HA HA HA HA        

Lesleyj-  tired is good at this stage...just get as must rest as you can... hormones levels are playing on your resources.  When is that next DR visit again?  I think you are having a scan and not another Beta right?

Dawn,  You poor thing!  I have to say with the endless number of times I have had thrush I have never actually tried yogurt..  well I just did not see how to make it stay in!!!      Duh!  Learned something new!

Sasha B-  I hope STephan can help make it all work out.

RSMUm  how are you feeling these days?

ANd AJ - are you OK?

Nite everyone!
bonnie

PS.  Just read the news on the home page ( something I never do but ended up there as once again I am not getting abroadies notices in my inbox to yahoo... happens periodically and although I consider myself not a complete half- wit, I am clueless as to why that keeps happening  anyone any ideas??)  Right. Back to the news.  Well I see we can all breathe easier that somebody dealing with decisions on that outrageous proposal of listing donor name on birth certificates has shot the idea down... for now.  Jeezzzz!  To think that such an idea was even seriously raised too such a level.


----------



## Newday

Hi all
it's quiet on here the last few days. Well I am already going mad day 4 don't think this has worked feel completely normal whatever that is. Went to a dinner dance last night had a couple of glasses of wine and then felt guilty! then told myself plenty of people would have alcohol beofre they knew they were pregnant but were not most people here who have IVF.

Would like some signs and symproms yes I know 4 days in is too soon but that doesn't stop me wanting them.

Oh well just have to wait and wait and wait.....

Dawn


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Dawn, I have done endless research on symptoms during the 2ww and I discovered that it’s completely normal to feel completely normal on day 4.  In fact the only time I got a BFP I still felt normal on test day and cried my eyes out in the car after going for the blood test because I 'knew' it was soon going to be all over, I even said goodbye to my embryos the night before while lying in the bath looking at my tummy.  Normal is good.  We all know the insanity of the 2ww.  Keep checking in with us – we’re here for you.  Big hugs xxx  

Bonnie is right Lesleyj – feeling tired is a very good sign of early pregnancy – that’s very positive  

Bonnie – thanks for pointing out the news on the home page – that is a huge relief isn’t it.  As you say it shouldn’t have gone on so long.

You sound well Bonnie if you’re thinking of quickies !!!  

Love to everyone 

Jaydi x


----------



## Lara B

Dawn, there are a lot of women out there who have had no symptoms whatsoever and gone on to have BFPs - having said that  I know I'm like you though, searching for any kind of sign, checking the internet for pregnancy symptoms, comparing what everyone else seems to be getting.  It's a really difficult time, and you're head goes through so many positives and negatives.  I really hope that the 2ww goes quickly for you,   

Hi to everyone else.

Lara x


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Sorry for a me post but I'm really trying to keep it together.  We got back from Kiev today with 3 embies hopefully still on board and 5 in the freezer.  We got 8 day-2 embryos: 7 were 4 cell (perfect!) and 1 was 2 cell, all with 0% fragmentation.  Good news so far.  Now the paranoia begins.....

I always seem to think the embies are going to fall out!!  Firstly I didn't relax very well.  About 5 - 10 mins after transfer they moved me to a trolley and I automatically put my head up to be moved and was told "No! Don't raise your head." I did this 2 or 3 times,   natural reflex I think. Now I think my adbominal muscles have squeezed them out - it sounds ridiculous as I type it, but it doesn't stop me worrying!!!  The ladies transferring me on the trolley then bashed into another bed!!

Since transfer day (Wed), I'd been getting intestinal pains (definitely not menstrual like pains) which developed from Thursday into quite bad diarrhoea and although it's getting better, I'm still not right yet.  Not even taking any botty bullets, so I can't blame it on them!    On Friday DH went back to the hospital where he managed to get me something and was told my 'infection' or medication wouldn't affect the outcome - so it did put my mind at rest a bit.  But you still wonder if it could.  Sorry TMI, but the colour suggests my liver may be involved.  I've now got it into my head that my liver could affect implantation.

DH's philosophy is up to a certain point the embies are under their own steam and it's not until they start to burrow in that I may affect them - they're day 6 today (feel emotional giving them an age!!) so that should be about now or very soon.  He says as I'm getting better, it won't matter not that it did in the first place.

DH and I have had a few squabbles as well which doesn't help.

Sorry again for the me post.
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi Mini-me.

Great news about your embies - i'd love to have some frozen but unfortunately it's never happened for us.  They sound really good too.

As for them falling out - my UK clinic used to transfer them and within a couple of minutes you were off the bed walking down the corridor back to the room where you desperately needed to wee.  You then had to get dressed before leaving, lots of time spent standing up etc.  I got a positive with an IVF from that clinic - so believe that it doesn't always make a difference lying down or getting straight back on with things.  I think that they are so far inside, in an area where it is plump and soft they are safe against bumps and tummy muscles.  

I don't think that other organs of the body affect implanting in that way, I'm sure there are people with lots of medical problems that have babies, their complaints not getting in the way of the process.  I hope that the tablets work quickly and you feel better soon.

  Lara xx


----------



## mini-me

Dear Lara,
Thank you so much for your post - you've made me feel much better.   

Dawn - we're both on this madness of the 2ww. Good luck sweetie.    The oestrogen / progesterone give me symptoms as soon as I start to take them (before transfer!) and I was so positive it had worked last time - but it was only the blasted medication!!  So I'm going to try and not take any notice of any symptoms this cycle - wish I could believe that though    I'll probably be checking like the rest of us.

Mrs Bunny - sorry to hear about your frosties.  

Love to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## safarigirl

mini-mi those embies are tightly inside you - nothing will get them out!  It is difficult so i am not going to tell you not to worry (especially as i worried about all sorts of odd things!) - but if you can, try and laugh, have some nice time spent visualising those embies growing, and "enjoy" this time, we wait so long to be on a 2WW, and although for many of us at different times it has turned into a really difficult outcome, it is also a special time of "being pregnant", and knowing that right now there is a possibility of a dream in the making ... 
sending you big hugs on this rainy day  - hope you are feet up on a couch, relaxing - sames goes for you Dawn, hope you are getting some time to relax as well.  (Dawn 4 days is WAY too early!!!!! - most symptoms only really start at bout 5-8 weeks of pregnancy ...)  Not saying there are not early symptoms for some (I used to hate women who told me they knew they were pregnant within hours - yeah right!!!) - but it is also COMPLETELY normal to feel absolutely nothing and go and have a big fat positive.  As far as i know until those embies implant (around day 8 - 12) nothing you take in will effect them in any way .... so i hope you enjoyed the dance

Big hello to everyone else - giggles i havnt commiserated on your teeth - i was hoping for some silly witty comment that i could make, but my humour seems flat.

I do hate this time change thing!  Not only that but i find it so hard to get my head around, i dont know why, its only an hours difference, and i keep on having to check my watch (old time) with computer (new time) - goodness knows how i made it through school ....


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn, hung in there hun. I know the 2ww can be such torture. You swing back and forth from 'maybe it has worked' to ' it definately hasn't worked'. It takes such courage to go through this whole process. Please don't forget that. Its normal to feel upset & overwhelmed about the whole thing. I remember feeling guilty because I felt I was letting my embies down by not believing it had worked. All I can do is open my arms to give you a great big cyber hug.

Mini-me, I understand your fears, but as Safarigirl said, it is impossible for them to fall out. We all want to do the best by our embies and that includes keeping them safe. rest assured, you are doing just that. 

Jaydi, thank for sharing what must be a very beautiful but still very painful memory.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Mini-me I used to worry about the embies falling out too!  - I used to think of them floating in a pinkish balloon.  We all talk about sticky vibes don’t we?  And DH and I used to joke that I should eat lots of toffees to help them stick.  Anyway I had such a shock when I was told things like ‘the embryos can’t fall out the lining is like a sticky jam sandwich they just can’t move in there’ and ‘the embryos are not like pearls in a silk bag more like fluff in porridge’!  I don’t know if these images will make you feel better or not        Don’t give it another thought.  Enjoy the fact you have such perfect little embies on board – they are in the best place in the world and lovin it.  If you did a search you would find hundreds of stories here of women doing far more than you following a transfer who went on to have BFPs.  They have been placed in the perfect place and they will stay there.  I don’t think that your upset tummy will affect them either – different department entirely.  

It is also very normal to have squabbles at home during the 2ww.  You are both under such pressure and all those hormones on top!  In the end DH and I just watched loads of good films and had as much escape time as we could and tried not to take anything the other said too personally.  

Dawn and Mini-me this is your time for ‘me posts’ that’s what the 2ww is all about.  Good luck!  

Thanks Sasha  x

Safarigirl – yes you are so right about those women who said they knew right away they were pregnant!!    No wonder we all expect a perfect list of symptoms.  But it is really way too early.
You are so right about the clocks thing too!  I am in denial.  But it sure looks dark outside.  

Lara hope you are ok.  How are you doing getting ready?  Thinking of you.  

Love to all

Jaydi x


----------



## three_stars

Mini-me-  sounds like you picked up a little bug from traveling but if not with a high fever then I think you have little to worry about that.  No worries either for embies failing out but it is totally normal to think that way...we all have that feeling it seems after ET.  I have had IVF DR. that went from having you up and out the door going home in a few minutes to having you stay on the same trolley for a few hours and the night in the clinic and several days bedrest.  can't really say one way was better then another really.  Your embies are most likely to implant day 2-3 after ET it seems but we have all heard of cases of later implantation.  You are not likely to  have any PG symptoms in the first week and probably not in second either.  I think the main one you might notice is being very tired.  And that is not a given either as can be from stress, travel, etc. My best advice:  try to find something to entertain yourself with or bury yourself in ( project, book, movies, music) whatever that will completely distract you for the 2ww. Relax and enjoy your favorite foods as well as you may soon not like the taste of them!!!!!!!    

That goes for you too Dawn!

Love to all our abroadies,
Bonnie


----------



## A-D

Hi all
Just want to echo what everyone else has said to Minime and Dawn - try not to worry on your 2 ww and enjoy the fact that you are PUPO...I know it's easy to say and I wish I'd taken my own advice on mine.. I had twinges that I convinced myself were implantation, then I didn't have any bleeding, so was convinced I wasn't....had more twinges which I convinced myself were AF pains, then read about people whose AF pains turn out to be pg symptoms...so then by test day I was convinced that I was pg and I wasn't and I drove myself doolally over the two weeks...     Just think PUPO and be positive...there is nothing you can do now it's all down to the embies...if they want to survive they will (as they do in people who drink/smoke/do drugs etc etc)  and I sincerely wish you          

Love you lots 
x Jamina x


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to say I'm thinking of Dawn and mini-me.  Had a quick skim and seen the evil 2WW gremlin is working his nasty tricks again.  I will personally give him a bash on the head to keep him in his place   He creeps into your mind and makes you feel and think all sorts of things.  I remember on one 2WW wacthing some birds near a gate, and thinking that if the one nearest walked under I would have a BFP, and if it didn't I would get a BFN ! How silly is that !??   It did walk under so I thought whopppeeee, and then got a BFN !
BTW Mini-me, I have got pg before with the most horrific of stomach bugs going on in full swing with serious cramps and barfing.  Sorry too to hear about DH niggles.  It is so hard isn't it when all you need during 2WW is tenderness and comfort.  Here is some from me....  Our DHs struggle with 2WWs in their own way, but I think that they often deal with it by detaching themselves from it (which they are able to more than us), and so it irritates and disturbs them them when we keep bringing the subject up. 

Jaydi  

Sasha, been thinking of you loads too and hoping you are having some luck with your investiagations.  

WWAV ... you must be nearly there !

Hello to everyone else, and a special message to Giggles's teeth to tell 'em to get in line and behave or Mrs Bluebell and Blueballs will beat 'em up   Sorry I missed speaking to you at the w/e Giggles ... wondered if you hadn't recognised the dalek on the message ! 

RSMUM hope to speak to you very soon too !

Bluebell xxx


----------



## mini-me

Thanks guys for your kind words during this mad time!  
Thought bug was getting better until early this morning   so decided to call GP - they said to take Imodium...  After much searching on the internet (as you do at this time    ), some say it's safe, some not.  So as I'm feeling better again, I'm going to buy it but not use it (yet)    I'll only use it if it gets really bad as GP said it should be okay.

Bluebell, I play games like that all the time!!  Especially with magpies  
Amazing since getting back to the UK, DH and I haven't had a cross word between us.  DH and I certainly handle the 2ww differently, but i's definitely easier since being home.


Love to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Mini-me and Dawn - just wanted to send you both tons of        as Bluebell said - it's the 2ww gremlin again...I was thinking, I remember someone going out to Spain for TX and having a Macdonalds and having REALLY bad sickness and the squites..and SHE got a BFP....it's crazy isn't it? You think that someone it would dislodge the embies but someone once said to me that they are like poppy seeds in a peanut butter sandwich in there!    Thinking of you both..

And Giggles - I felt so bad for you with your poor teeth - also you Bloob - can't believe tx has done all that to your nashers - yak! Do you think that's why I broke another tooth during my 2ww?! or is it just that I am becoming old and decrepid?

WWAV - Not sure if you are able to drag yourself to the computer - but if you can see this - god, I really feel for you and your mega-barfing...it must be horrendous! Here's some   for what they are worth.

I'm ok, but really sickly most of the time and have these horrendous headaches still floating about, feeling really really cold and shivery too which is worrying me. As you may know Dh is obsessed with cooking and has spent all weekend making all kinds of rich, spicy dishes..and all I can face is toast!    

Best of wishes to you all..and an especially huge amount of   to those 2ww-ers..

Rsmum XX


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Sorry I don't seem to have much time for FF at the moment - work is a nightmare  and home seems unusually busy. 
Anyway I did want to check in to wish Dawn all the best for the 2ww. You have done everything possible to make this cycle a success so I hope you get the BFP you deserve. Remember symptoms or the lack of them means absolutely nothing.     

Mini-me I see you are on the 2ww wait as well - so huge positive vibes to you as well.    

GG - it was lovely, lovely, lovely to meet up with you last week and don't worry the £2 is not going to break the bank!

RSMUM-  glad you are doing well. Don't worry about only being able to eat toast from the age of about 3 - 9, I ate nothing but toast (and the occassional bit of corned beef and the odd banana)    despite my Mum's constant worrying I thrived on it so I'm sure your beanie will do fine on it too.

My only news is that I think DH and I have more or less agreed that we will go back to IM for our last 2 frosties in the last week of November. If that fails (highly probable) we will have a bl**dy good holiday in February and plan a subequent fresh go after that. Then it truly will be game over as far as ED goes. I feel better for having a bit of a plan.

Love and luck to all my fellow abroadies.

Crusoe
xxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe, so glad you have a plan - i know i always felt so much more at peace when i knew in my mind what we were doing - it allowed me to get on with my life so to speak knowing that at least that very large part of my life (treatment) was planned.  (you are always missed when you are not on the boards ....)

Big hello to everyone, and especially thoughts to our two week waiters


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,
Been really rubbish at posting here in any detail but that's cos I had such a lovely sociable half term seeing people including the very lovely Crusoe who is (like all of the rest of you that I've met, tart that I am) a top date. It really did me good to chew the fat with you so thanks soooooo much for meeting up with me.  

Dawn - hope you're doing ok and those embies are snuggling in well. The 2ww is awful, but then I know you're fully aware of that.   Thinking of you hun. 

Mini-Me- not only do you have the torture of the 2ww but the squits as well, not fair.   I hope as RSMum says you're like that girl who went to Spain and got a bfp.  Just look after yourself as best you can. At least it's a v.good excuse not to work if you're off work.

Crusoe- Glad you've got a plan, I'm hoping your up-coming bfp (thinking +++ for you) gives me a kick up the proverbial to want to try again. Having a plan makes all the difference. I had such a lovely time on Thurs, we'll have to do it again sometime soon.

Bluebell- I left you an a/phone message and tried one other time but I guess you were feeding the cold, you poor thing. You sounded like a right snot-monster on the a/phone message! Hope you're feeling better, hun. Will try you again maybe in the week, but I always seem to be free around the time you're probably getting Ria fed and bathed so I haven't rung then. DH is off work this week too so he's got me lined up for all kinds of exciting fun like going to the tip with the green waste from the garden and DIY shopping, so who knows when I'll pick up the phone again! I will try though as I'd love to catch up. 

RSMum- You poor thing, all those lovely foods and all that vomming. Ah, well, I guess you'd be more worried if you stopped barfing! Hope you're feeling better soon and your headaches and shivers disappear asap. Thinking of you and sending you loads of hugs.xx I owe you an email or a  .

Jamina- Your 2ww sounded just like the 4 I've had, the drugs really do give me all the symptoms, it's just too cruel. Here's hoping the next time will be a lucky one for you. See you soon, looking forward to it.

Mrs M- thinking of you too, hun, what a sweetie you are.  

Bonnie- hope you and twinnies and DD are doing well. I want to know what you're going to do for transport once twinnies arrive, a side car for your bike perhaps?!

Jaydi- your posts are always lovely, you can stay!  

Really have nothing at all to contribute to the tx conversation, but can't bring myself to leave you all so I won't! Have been feeling a bit more like my old self by getting out and meeting people and reminding myself that I can have a life away from tx. 

Thinking of you all and I love reading all your news. I was trying to explain to a close friend who I met for coffee today how it is to feel close to people you've only met once or not at all but with whom you've shared v.intimate details! Seems strange to outsiders I think, but entirely natural to me. Thanks, our Lord Tony! 

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone

Giggly, you certainly do seem brighter than last time, glad you have been getting out and about at half term, chatting to people and doing something different away from FF matters. You're right, it does sound weird when we try to explain to people the closeness we feel with the girls on here - I tend not to mention it too much to others as I know they wouldn't understand!

Mini-me, great to hear that you have 3 embies aboard! Sorry you've been so worried about things and that you've had a tummy bug, but I'm sure that it won't affect what your embies are doing. It sounds good that your DH has been reassuring you, whilst probably being worried himself. I love all the different images that people have been coming up with - fluff in porridge is good Jaydi but I prefer RSMUM's poppys seeds in a peanut butter sandwich - Yum! Good luck and calm vibes for the rest of your 2ww      

And Dawn, hope your 2ww is going ok, maybe you have a 'symptom' by now, but even if you don't it doesn't mean anything (except being annoying!) Thinking of you     

Bluebell, I always play games like that too. When they turn out, you really believe that they work! I bet you've been going for some lovely walks in the autumn sunshine. xx

Jules, meant to say, very impressed that you've lost a stone, I'll be back on a diet soon (can just squeeze one in before Christmas I think) so I'll use you as inspiration if you don't mind!

Crusoe, so glad you have a plan now. I really hope you don't need the holiday next year! 

We haven't made our plan yet, we're going to the pub on Saturday to talk and probably we'll have a better idea of each other's thoughts as a result of that (but I've got a feeling that our plan is going to be similar to yours Crusoe   )

Lots of love to everyone - RSMUM, Jaydi, Jamina, Sasha, Lara, Bonnie, Lesleyj, Safarigirl, WWAV and anyone else reading
Mrs Bunny xxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Mrs Bunny, it sounds like a good plan to go to the pub to decide what the next step is, it's sometimes a good idea to get out of the house away from other distractions, to have a good old conversation.  Whatever you decide, I wish you all the very best.

Giggly, glad to hear you had a lovely half term, and you definitely sound nice and refreshed.  I'm the same as you - telling people at work about FF - I explain that it's like a family of lovely ladies who are so supportive.

Hi Safarigirl, how's your lovely daughter doing?

Crusoe, i'm so pleased that you've got your plan, I think it definitely makes you feel better when you know what you're doing.  Never say never about the next tx, it's our last time this cycle, and I'm trying hard to stay positive that it could be the one.  You've got at least another two chances to become the mummy you so hope to be.

RSMUM, sorry you're not able to keep much down you at the mo, but think its just hopefully in the short term, and will be worth all the sickness in the end.

Mini-me glad to hear that you're feeling a bit better.  I also play games with the magpies, always saying "hello mr magpie" to every one I see on its own (just in case of any bad luck)  A friend of mine actually stopped me looking at a bunch of them a couple of months ago - saying I should stop at the 3 for a girl or 4 for a boy!!  

Jaydi, I love the images you said about the embies, I'll be thinking about them if I finally get to the 2ww this time.  I'm just waiting now for AF to arrive which should be around tomorrow so I can have my day 2 blood test.  Even though I don't want her to come cos of the endo pain, could do with it being on time so I can stick to the "plan". 

Hi to Bluebell, Jamina, Bonnie, Sasha, Dawn, Ms Minerva, LesleyJ, and other "abroadies".

Lara xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quick one as my head is   again - sigh! But all went really well at the scan last night - it was lovely to be able to come home and tell DD


----------



## Newday

Hi deb

glad that your scan went well and that things are progressing.I'm not doing very well really I am convinced this hasn't worked I know day 6 is early even for blasts but there is absolutley nothing! I keep asking DH to check (.)(.) s no difference I really thought I would feel something by now.

I wanted this to work so much we are running out of money and enthusiasm for it all ow. I am sorry I am so down but apart from FF and Dh who know about the txc so I have to get it out on here as there is nowhere else I can.

I really appreicate the support I have had on here so THANKS


sorry for moaning

Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Chin up Dawn - I remember you thought it hadn't worked previously when infact your embies had implanted. Please, please, please try and stay positive - I honestly think no symptoms might be a good sign. Look at me I have had an amazing array of symptoms over the last 6 cycles since my BFP and they have all amounted to nothing.

There is no good reason why this cycle shouldn't work and you mustn't get carried away thinking about future cycles, money and enthusiasm yet. (hard I know)

We are all rooting for you and here for you.

Must go I have to visit a nursery this afternoon for work - not really what I want to be doing. 

Love and luck Crusoe
xx


----------



## bluebell

Big hugs to you Dawn and worry to hear you are feeling low.  The 2WW can be a nightmare, especially when we feel it hasn't worked.  It doesn't matter how hard you try to be logical and rational, emotions can take over so easily.  Please, please try to remember that sore boobs happen much later in pregnancy and that even if you did notice a difference, it would be much more likely to be the drugs.  So easy for me to say, I know, but it really is true.  Loads of love and hugs to you.

RSMUM .... yippeeeedddeeeeee dooo daaaaah ! I hope you can really start to relax into your pregnancy now and ENJOY !

Bluebellxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM - that is fab news about your scan hun, really pleased to hear your good news!

Dawn - big hugs, the 2ww is just sheer hell, but it is really early for sore boobies or any symptoms, thinking of you and sending you positive vibes    

mini-me and LaraB - Magpies, shagpies, bah humbug! So fed up of counting the b*ggers....3 for a girl and 4 for a boy....sorry, turning into a bit of a sour puss!  

Someone told me to imagine the embies as being like raisins in a peanut butter sandwich - firmly stuck!  

MrsBunny - yes, a stone off, hard work but feels good! I am low carbing, which I know is no longer "fashionable" but works really well for me! I have been loosely following "India and Neris' Idiot Proof diet".

Crusoe - great to hear that you have a plan, really hoping that November brings you the BFP that you so deserve!

Giggly -   So glad that you are still with us, I am a bit in limbo at the mo too, this year just gets worse....job not going too well, relationship with not so DH is showing the stresses and strains of the year ....hopefully it is just a temporary...  now my lovely cat is ill ....sorry don't want to put a downer on the boards, just wish that something would go right for me for once!!

Love to all my Abroadie friends,

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Jules - just wanted to send you a HUGE hug -you sound so down - I did the India and Nerys thing and really got into it - although I wasn't too strict..what I really like about the book is that it " gets it " whereas all other diets that I've ever come across just don't! Good luck with it all and I hope your poor cat gets better soon. 

Giggles - hope your teeth are better hun, so jealous of you and Crusoe meeting up

Dawn - it's the 2ww madness again hun - MASSIVE HUGS to you        

Love and luck to you all

Sorry this is such a quickie and apologies to anyone I owe an IM too..B.T.W. is anyone watching " Studio 60 on the sunset strip " - I'ts BRILLIANT!! Thoroughly recomment it!

gotta go 'n rest my throbbing head..  

D X


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM - thanks for the hug, I really need it at the moment! I am definitely more down than up at the moment...

I am being "flexible" with the diet plan, I am still eating "forbidden" fruit   and still losing, I am also having the odd glass of red wine - purely medicinal you understand!

Have you tried "4head" for your headaches? It is a lavender based stick that you rub on your forehead, very soothing! Are you drinking enough water? Just wondered if it could be due to dehydration, especially if you are feeling icky...

Jules
xx


----------



## RSMUM

I did exactly the same - and alos remmerb you are allowed the red wine - that's what i like about the diet ( sorry girls, to go on about this )..espeically as you are allowed chocolate ( organic, dark - yum! ).

Funnily enough I bought some 4head sticker things yesterday - apparently you can put hem on you neck too..will try them if today's gets worse. Yes, I'm finding it hard to drink a lot of water..having lots of de-caf tea and fruit juice - have completely gone off the "Wierd tea " though which is a shame cos it's brill for you! 

Well, hope you all have a fab Halloween!


----------



## Newday

well I gave in this morning and did a 10mui test I am 7 days post 5 day transfer. I have read on here that lots of people get positivges on day 7 from a blast transfer. I know it's still early but I just feel it has failed. I know that I am a pain and being a real misery!

Anyway will keep going I haven't started signing yet


Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Oh Dawn - you are never a pain or a misery. I can just sense the despair in your last few posts and just wish there was something I could do or say to help. I know just what you are experiencing and it's bl**dy horrible.

You know what I'm going to say don't you ... stay on your meds and test again in a couple of days. Lots of people may get their postives from blasts on day 7 but that doesn't mean they all do. I bet lots of people have tested negative on day 7 and go on to get BFP's so I'm sure you are still in with a really good chance. I get obsessed comparing myself to others but I think if you can try not too - every cycle is completely different, embies implant at very different times and the HCG levels produced varies wildly.

Hang on in there - all is most definately not lost. Test again in a few days or even better hang on until the right day and I look forward to reading about your well deserved BFP.

Love and hugs
Crusoe


----------



## mini-me

Dawn - Crusoe is so right, all is most definitely not lost.  HCG levels are far too variable especially at this stage.  You are only 12 days 'post ec' - I'm testing 17 days after ec and that's with a blood test which is much more accurate.  Are you having a blood test?  
Hang on in there honey.   

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Dawn - Please don't write anything off on your peestick result - I tested negative on one that was supposed to pick up over 25 and then got a blood test of 48 the same day.... The 2ww is a really rotten place to be and all the hormones we take makes it even worse - lots of love to you

Mini me - Hope you are feeling better and I am sure that your three embies are snuggling in nicely - good luck and positive vibes to you too - what date do you test?  

Mrs M - another big hug to you - I really hope that everything gets better for you soon and your puddy tat is back to normal before you know it.

Crusoe - lots of love to you and I hope your two strong frosties give you your BFP next month - it will come around so soon.

Giggles - Glad that you can't stay away from here, it's great having you around and good that you've enjoyed catching up with your friends recently.  I hope you decide on your 'plan' soon too.

RSMum - what brilliant news about the scan - how excited was DD when you told her?

Mrs Bunny - I hope that the chat in the pub goes well this weekend, lots of love to you

Bluebell - sorry to hear you are a snot monster, that's what I've been suffering from for the last few days - hope you are better soon

Bonnie - Hope the builders underneath you are starting on quieter work - they can't keep on the really noisy stuff forever!  Hope you, DD and the double bubs are all well

Sasha - hope Stepan came up trumps for you

Hi and hugs to LaraB, Jamina, Jaydi, Safarigirl and anyone else I have forgotten

I have got a horrible cold at the moment so feeling rather sorry for myself again, and, of course, reading bad things into every twinge or lack of twinges.  I didn't enjoy the raft of blood tests the last couple of weeks, but at least the results turned out to be reassuring - waiting for the scan to come round now is sending me quietly lala..  Roll on Saturday week!

Love

Lesleyj


----------



## safarigirl

DAwn - just to add to whats been said - its just too early!  Those numbers  can change depending on what time of day you test, etc etc ...., and pregnancy tests that early are just not reliable.  My best advice would be to wait for the blood test, its accurate and definite!  Sending you a big hug, its hell the two week wait, a special type of torture .... thinking of you ... and mini me too ....

okay now gotta try and sort out the hallowen print - its too hard for me to navigate with it!!


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie to say I will be away for a few days with work, so I wanted to pop in to wish Dawn and Mini-me luck.  Ditto Dawn what everyone else has said about it being too early, and no you are not being a pain .... we have all been there and know how hard it is.  Hang in there chuck and we will all be with you in spirit.  Big hugs to you both.    

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - stay away from the evil pee-sticks! And repeat after me "I am not a pain"! Hugs to you!

Mini-me - sending you sticky vibes!

Lesleyj - I hope that your horrid cold goes quickly! Glad that the blood tests were all OK.

RSMUM - you are such a sweetheart for thinking of me!

Me? Stresses and strains of this year are now sadly taken their toll on DH and I, seriously thinking of going for counseling....a counsellor would have a field day with us! Where do I start? Sudden catastrophic bereavement, failed donor egg treatment abroad, crap time at work, looking after a 4 year old and a disabled, recently widowed mother! No wonder I feel like I am cracking up under the strain of it all this year....

But I will not be beaten! But I do need to get myself straightened out, emotionally and this includes my marriage too!

On the upside (yes there is one!) DD had a fabulous time at a little Halloween party this afternoon, and so did I!

Happy Halloween! 









Love to all my Abroadie friends

Jules
xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI Ladies and Happy Halloween.  NIce effort from FF but have to say it is hard on the eyes!   

Jules-  You have had a rough time. and it will take time to get through it.  You have a lot of ground to cover but do try with a counselor iif you can.  I think if you have the time it can't hurt.  I did go to the kids and PG moms therapist offered to me at the hospital when things were going so bad end of summer... took 2 months to see him and was with an intern as well so I felt weird and we of course were speaking in french my second language... have to say that it felt (a little good) to talk but in the end of 30 minutes I am sure  they were thinking this is so much to go into... and really having a day with IVf, DOnors and so forth.... not even sure I will go back as can't see how a few sessions squeezed in over the next couple months will change anything... I did get on ebay and amazon and picked up some books recommended on single parenting and so forth.  
I guess what I trying to say is that even the fact you have decided that these are things that you need to work on, then you are in the right direction already whether through counseling, self help reading or just your own strength I am sure you will get through it all with time.  We are here for you too  of course.

Dawn!!  Sending you so many hugs!!! You are in such a bad place right now... it is too early as for a true test and you are just making yourself hurt more.  I know the temptation is very strong.  You really need a blood test and I would say at least 11 days from your EC at the very earliest. ... Even if it is blasts, as your body would not be increasing your HCG levels until at least from time they were transferred.  
Also I have yet to have sore boobs!  I did quite soon on previous PG but not until at least a bit after a positive test.  Everyone is different.  Try to keep yourself calm and busy for just a few more days.  HAng there.


Debs-  OH I wish I could have seen DD's reaction.  So happy for your family.
Have to get to bed but hello to all abroadies as well.

Bonnie


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone,

What a lovely day today, sun shining and lots of diarrohea from me...  Still, they sent me home from school as I could hardly teach while attached to the bog! Got to look for the positives. 

Jules- I was so sad to read your posts about being fed up, I'm sure you are after the year you've had. It's hardly surprising really that you're feeling down. I had an appt with the counsellor last week and while she didn't have a magic wand it was great to talk to someone who didn't have an opinion on what I should do. I have lots of lovely people to support me and I wouldn't want them to feel like I wouldn't lean on them but it's just nice sometimes to not feel like you're having to lean on them, if you get me. By the time I'd talked things through with her I was a lot clearer in my own mind about how I was feeling about things, even though she didn't direct me at all and it was me doing the talking. Bizarre but true. Wish there was a magic wand around though. If you ever need a chat let me know, I can listen as well as gas.  

Bonnie- not sure I could chat to a counsellor in French, your French must be loads better than mine. I wouldn't know all the IVF vocab for a start! Hugs to you, DD & the twinnies.

Radnorgirl- I've only just noticed that bubba has arrived- big fat congrats to you both!

Just calling in but a special hi to Dawn who I'm thinking of lots. 

Love to everyone,
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

GG - yuk! Hope you are feeling much better soon and can detach the toilet before too long. You poor old thing. You are in good company though as our little dog has had a dose of the same thing but sadly can't use a toilet!!!!









Radnorgirl - is it true - the worlds longest pregnancy has ended and your baby is finally here? Many, many congratulations to you!!       

Jules - hugs to you.   

Dawn - hope you are hanging in there. I am praying for a BFP for you.  

sorry this is short. MIL is arriving for the weekend (AGAIN) in a few minutes so better get on with some dinner. We have obviously made her stays too pleasant and she keeps inviting herself back.......

Love and luck to all my fellow abroadies.
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone  

Giggly thanks for the hug!  Hope you feel better soon.  I agree with you about counselling – it’s amazing.  It seems so simple they just reflect and somehow everything gets clearer.  I also agree with you about it being different to talking to friends – everyone has an agenda with their advice – I remember when I was asking advice about moving house to a new town and my friends’ advice was so coloured about what it would mean to them so I just couldn’t think clearly about what I wanted.  And as for advice about fertility treatment!  Everyone has an opinion and usually not very well informed.  Thank goodness for you girls here!!  

Jules big big hugs.  Things are really tough just now aren’t they.  Counselling is great – you can tell I’m a fan. Wish I’d started sooner!  But I also recommend having time for you – massages or something like that.  You sound like you could do with some pampering when all the time you are looking after everyone else.  I’m having a crap time at work too.  It takes over your life doesn’t it?  I feel I shouldn’t be putting myself through it each day (and I can’t switch off when I’m home!) but so far no luck finding something else.  I told a friend this week that all my money goes on IVF and she said I was lucky I could save enough to pay for it.  Does anyone else here feel lucky  So she then got an ear bashing about what this is really like.  Her DB and DSIL are going through it so I felt it was time she was ‘educated’.  

Lesleyj hope your cold is easing off now.  Can’t believe how long you have to wait until scan day.  So hard.  Your symptoms all sound good to me.  We would all be going lala waiting for scan day - I think you’re doing amazingly.  Big hugs.

Bonnie hope your little family’s all doing well and you’re feeling ok.

Dawn how are you?  We all know what you are going through.  Rollercoaster doesn’t begin to describe it. Lots of love to you.

Mini-me how are you doing?  Thinking of you. x

RSMUM hope you are feeling better this week.  The sickly stuff is awful.  My DH also kept cooking completely the wrong things - he just didn’t seem to be able to imagine being me.  I wished I could give him a pill to experience it just for one day!!  I’m so mean.  

Lara how are you getting on?  I didn’t know you have endo.  I do too – it’s hell isn’t it?  Have you had your day 2 test now?  I have everything crossed for you.

Mrs Bunny hope you’re doing ok and feeling happier about your plans.

Crusoe – hope all is going well as you get ready this month.  Good luck this weekend!!

DH and I have decided to try again (no frosties for us).  But I don’t feel excited more just wondering if we are mad.  We are pretty near the top of the list at Ceram now.  Also waiting for the blood clotting test results.  I don’t know what to think about that.  I don’t want anything to be wrong but at the same time I want a reason why it hasn’t worked for us.  It’s hard to try again without anything being different.  Except this time I have had a D&C to remove polyps.  Can that really be what has prevented me staying pregnant??  This is so hard!

Love to Safarigirl, Mrs Bunny, Bluebell, Sasha, Jamina and all you abroadies

And congratulations to Radnorgirl      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - sorry to read on the other thread that your DD has yet more to endure, sending you and her big hugs and hope that you and your precious twins are well.

Giggly, thank you for your kind words, they mean a lot to me! Good to hear that you found the counselling helpful, I have my first appointment next week and I am really looking forward to it - I see it as a positive thing to help me to cope with everything that life has thrown at me this year!

Jaydi - thank you too for you support. It is difficult isn't it? In some ways to find a reason why it hasn't worked at least gives you an opportunity to do something differently this time, e.g heparin and aspirin for blood clotting factors.

Thinking of all my Abroadie friends,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Jaydi, good to see you have a plan again, and especially cos you've got close to the top of the list again.  Hope your results give you something to go on, I had two blood clotting tests, one showed I had problems, then the second one was normal??  You don't know, your polyps could also have had something to do with it all too.  I've had my day 2 bloods done - oestrodial at 122 which is not as low as last time, but as Ruth said it is under the 150 they like to see.  Just have to wait and see now when the donor starts so we can jump a few more hurdles.

Crusoe, hope you have sane time with your MIL, glad I don't see mine that often    Sorry to hear about your dog, my cat also has something similar and its an awful thing to keep coming home too.

Giggly, hope you feel better soon, although a day off school is always a treat.  I  was off on Wednesday due to endo pain, it was great to lie in bed all day.

Jules, I've only ever had counselling at the beginning of the DIVF journey, but sometimes its just the sharing of problems that can just help.  Talking things through can do wonders, especially if they're not connected to you.  I hope it helps you and your DH.

Lesley, here's hoping time flies for you for your scan, and you get rid of your nasty cold.

Dawn as others have said, try and keep positive, I really hope that your pee stick was wrong.  

As for me, I tried something different last night.  A friend of mine recommended a lady who does hypnotherapy at her school, who suggested having treatment with her to get rid of any negative feelings before this cycle.  I went to see her last night and to cut a long story short, she ended up getting me to talk about my mum.  I have had an image since she died of seeing mum collapsed on the bed and also picturing how she was the last few hours of her life, which I have to open my eyes to get rid of.  This lady suggested that before I work on relaxing and positive visualisations, I should concentrate on lessening the emotion related this distressing image I keep getting.  So she "put me in a relaxed state" where I played it like a video.  I really have to say that I feel so much better about it now, I haven't forgotten the image, just don't feel as upset when I see it, and am looking forward to my second session with her to relax me and help create visualisations.  No idea if it will work, however, will give anything a go.

Hi to Bonnie, Sasha, Jamina, Bluebell and the other great ladies on here.

Lara x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi everyone - very miserable as couldn't wait until next Saturday for a scan so got it done earlier (as I am 7+5) and my little fighter has given up.  Confirmed by blood test too - my reading has dropped right back to 34, so have to give up on the meds and wait for miscarriage to happen.  

Right through this, I kept on telling myself not to get my hopes up but thought that we might just have cracked it when my HCG got to 364 the week afer the low start.  Just to add insult to injury, my NHS maternity exemption card arrived in the post today.

Just want to curl up in bed and shut the world out.

Lesleyj


----------



## Newday

Hi Lesley

I am so sorry hun theres nothing that can be said to help you. This is what happened to me on my last Spanish cycle and it's a bummer!

Think I will be joining you did another 10mui test this morning day 10 after blasts and BFN. Dh and I had a massive row again about IVF generally taking over our lives and about DS which he won't consider. He's right I can't give up and I don't know where we go from here.

Look after yourself lesley

Love dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Dawn - 

Please don't give up yet - I am now no fan at all of peesticks - my clinic wouldn't have you test with one of these until three days after athey would have you do a blood test, and they have blood tests done on day 10 after transfer - so about where you are at the moment.  Can you get a blood test done anywhere?  GPs don't seem to be allowed to do this anymore, but most of the private hospitals will do it.

My other half didn't want to use DS this go either - I think it's a knee jerk reaction to the suggestion and a 'challenging their masculinity' thing, but I left him to think about it, and, about a week later, as he said he'd rather a complete donor baby than none at all. 

Really hope that this all turns round for you - 

Love

Lesleyj


----------



## Newday

awwwwww thanks Lesley I am having a blood test Monday. I know DH won't budge unless  someone tells him his sperm is crap. He has three grown up children so the issue isn't the same for him

Please take care of yourself

Dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Yep - mine has two grown ups from wife no1 - and I know exactly what you mean about it not being the same for him.  But he did come round.

So glad you are off for a blood test on Monday - good luck, I so hope you get a lovely beta and this will show you what rubbish peesticks are...

My plan of staying under the duvet all day went out the window as I have just looked out and realised my car has a flat tyre, which needs to be sorted as I live in a field a few miles from the nearest village.  Great - just what I need.

Lots of love to you

Lesleyj


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - I am so very sorry to read your news, sending you big hugs.

Dawn - still hoping that the pee sticks are wrong and that the blood test gives you a lovely surprise. DH and I are not getting on too well at all, the stresses and strains of this year have sadly taken their toll on our relationship and we just seem to be drifting apart, interspersed with furious rows! Have booked some counselling sessions for us, to see were we go from here.

My sad news is that my lovely, lovely cat lost his brave fight against cancer today and I am just in pieces  


Could someone please put me out until New Year's Day? I just can't take much more of 2007!

Jules
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Lesleyj, so sorry to hear your sad news. Your embie was a little fighter, but I know that doesn't make it any easier for you. You have been through so many ups and downs this time you poor love. Take care xxxx

Dawn, sorry you are feeling so understandably low. It will be difficult for you to have your blood test on Monday, but at least then you will know one way or the other. Chin up if you can. xxxx

Jules, I really feel for you after all your troubles, and so sorry to hear about your poor cat. It's always difficult when pets have to leave us but at least the suffering comes to an end for them. Sorry too about the problems you and DH are having. Counselling is a good step, if only to make you feel that you are doing positive, and it does help to talk to someone that's not involved. I had marriage guidance counselling years ago (way before my 1st marriage actually broke up) and although I felt a bit stupid pouring out my difficulties and my former H didn't want to know or come with me, I did feel afterwards that it had helped me sort out things in my own mind.

Big big hugs for all three of you
     

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Lara B

Such sad news on here today.

Lesley, so upset to read your news, really hoped that this would work out for you.  Take care of yourself.   

Jules, sorry about your cat, it's a horrible time to lose a pet at any time, but after all the other things too.  I dread the day it happens with my old one.   

Dawn, it aint over till the AF lady sings, so don't stop meds until you've had your blood test.

Lara xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just came on as the notification thingy isn;t working and thought you lot were a bit quiet!

So so sorry to hear so much bad news on here today.

Dawn - hang in there hun, I'm so sorry to read that you and Dh are rowing, I really hope he comes round, but even more, I hope he doesn't have to and you get a big fat surprise on Monday - thinking of you hun

Lesley - huge hugs to you too - it is so awful to have had your hopes lifted and then dashed so cruelly

Jules - what an awful year you've had - sending you hugs too hun

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned..thinking of you all - but especailly those with such horrid news this weekend

Rsmum XX


----------



## Tea63

Not sure if any of you still remember me - haven't posted for a while but thought I would just put an update up here   I mostly post on a forum here in Australia now, but I still lurk around here and check what you are all up to  

And just want to say I'm so sorry the hear about the last couple of negatives - and the marriage problems - this ivf thing is just so bloody hard on every part of our life 

Here is my update: 
After we went to Invimed with my friend in January (which was just after my Dad died when we were in Denmark for Christmas) and it was negative we decided that was it - we did what we could and now needed to get on with life.

That lasted about 2 weeks then Monash IVF called and told us we were on top of the list for donor eggs now - were we still interested ? - so we had another talk and decided ok, one last time and that would be it. Someone told me about the Aussie Egg Donor board (forum for people looking into donation and people wanting to donate) so I joined. After you been a member for 4 weeks and you have posted 20 posts you can put an ad up that you are looking for a donor. I did that and Allison from Canberra contacted me   She is a wonderful smart, intelligent girl - 30 years old with a 2 kids and she had problems getting pregnant, so she wants to help someone else to have a child   We clicked and decided to cycle together, so in August Steve and I went to Canberra and met her and her family and we had all the counselling and doctors appointments - and we then both started our medication. On 21/9/07 we had pick-up - 19 !!! (she have problems ovulating so she had a few in there) of them 12 went to blast - we transfered 1 and now got a soccer-team of blasts in the freezer!!!! - and have to admit that having that many scares me. Before we started cycling I knew that this would be only for another maybe 6 months and then we could get on with our life. - 1 fresh transfer and then maybe have 4 frozen - so if all negative that would be around 6 months. - having 11 blast to freeze is very unusual - we can go on for years now - very scary !!!

But the one they transfered stuck and I'm now 8 weeks and 2 days pregnant   - and after before having 3 early miscarriages and then had one where we got as far as the scan and found twins and the following week found out that both of them were bligthed ovums - then actually having a positive is a lot worse than going through the 2ww   - so scared that something goes wrong   - But my obstetrician (feels so weird to have one) are happy for me to have as many scans I want - so have already had 2 and we now have a little feetus in there with a heart-beat   - and are due on 15/6/08. But we are still very cautious and haven't told anyone - still very early days and anything can go wrong. 

My Mum and my cousin are coming over here for Christmas   - and I will be around 14 1/2 weeks when they get here, so guess that will be a good time to make it official  

And the worst part about it is that I feel sick (but are not sick) and so, so tired and my brain is just one big foggy cloud - could also be because of all the medication I'm on - but I got exams the 6th, 7th and 14th - have decided to be sick on Tuesday - that will give me another couple of weeks to study for that one. Find it really, really hard to concentrate at the moment  

Had look around - wanted to put one of these fancy ticker things at the bottom of my post, but can't find any ?

Sorry for not mentioning any names - but there are so many people on here now   

Love and all the best to all of you from the lurker Tea


----------



## Lara B

Tea, what great news.  We could do with a bit of that at the moment.  Enjoy your pregnancy  

Lara x


----------



## Jaydi

Lesleyj so very very sorry to hear your news.  I thought you had made it this time.  Love and hugs to you - will be thinking of you.  Do you have time off work now?  Take care - this is so hard.  Keep checking in with us when you feel able, we’re all here to support you.  Look after yourself and have as much duvet time as you need won't you.      
Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

What sad news here this weekend.      

Tea it’s lovely to hear from you and so amazing to hear your news!  I hope you can soon relax and enjoy.  It does sound different this time doesn’t it.  I wish we had a system like the Aussie Egg Donor board here.  Huge congratulations.  

Dawn I hope you get good news tomorrow with your blood test.  It is so hard waiting for the results.  Such a stressful time for relationships too, we all know what that’s like.  Big hugs to you.  

Jules sorry to hear your heartbreaking news.  I hope you are doing ok. We are thinking of you.  Yes what a good idea if we could leap forward to 2008 and have a fresh start at the year!  I’m with you on that one.  

Big hugs everyone  
Jaydi x


----------



## Newday

well it's day 11 and still negative and yes  I know what you will say it may change  but with blasts it's different. We have the money for one go in Feb and we are already booked in did that in May!

So I will taking a break from FF get my head clear think about other things get soem weight off etc.... spend time with DH.

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## mini-me

Lesleyj- so sorry.  Life can be so cruel sometimes, to let you get so close and then have it snatched away.  Take care. xxx  

Dawn - so hope the pee sticks are wrong and the blood test shows a different result tomorrow. Good luck. xxx  

Jules - sorry to hear you're feeling down sweetie.    You sound like a really strong and lovely person to have put up with all you've been through.  Life will get better.    

Tea - what lovely news, just what this thread needs! Enjoy your pregnancy.  


As for me, well I'm going crazy.  Feeling pretty negative about it all and have convinced myself it hasn't worked.  Had some 'symptoms' last week - but read through my old posts and it was exactly the same when I got my BFN last year, so it's the bl**dy mediaction again!!    Now even that has gone.  Do feel the occasional twinge in my boobs, but I think it's my imagination.  Tummy is feeling better (took a while though!), but I now think in hindsight I didn't have a bug but the high levels of progesterone affect my bowels - as it has in the past.  Thankfully, my body has adapted.
I can say I'm worrying about everything now:
1) We had day 2 embryos transferrred - how did they know to pick the right ones when they were all the same? (7 at 4 cell, 1 at 2 cell - all 0% fragmentation)
2) We were told on the ec day we had 16 eggs, but on day of et we had 8 embryos.  There was never the right time to ask about if only 8 fertilised, especially when the embryologist told me about the embyos as I was in position for et!!
3) After et when I was lying in the recovery room, I (think) heard "There's only one left, shall we still freeze it?"  This was said in English, despite everyone speaking in Russian.  DH thinks this is nothing to do with us, probably the doc to another woman.  We were told afterwards that we had 5 to freeze by the translator.
4) I'm injecting clexane and now I've started bleeding slightly from the injection site.  It only happens when I'm sleeping (I inject at 8pm) and on my left side.  This is this side I sleep on and what's probably happening is the pressure (from my weight!) is causing the bleed.  It doesn't happen on my right side and I have no other bleeding from gums etc.  Still I'd better phone up tomorrow as I've never had this before - first time I've used 40mg syringes though.

The list could gone on!!!  So as you can see I'm definitley going stir crazy!!  Testing towards the end of this week, but as it's through my GP it will be a next day result - will definitely be tearing my hair out that day.

Sorry to go on.

Hello to all my fellow abroadies,

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Tea - congratulations! What lovely news! Enjoy your pregnancy and do keep us posted!

Mini-me - I have occasionally had bleeding from the site of my clexane injections, it once soaked through my clothes at work - not a good look for the Office!

I think that it happens when you hit a little capillary, the only advice that I can give you is to press it, but NEVER rub the injection site, as it will result in bruising! I found that some sort of ice pack would stop any bleeding.

I think that with all the drugs that we take it is impossible to read anything into symptoms, but  never stopped me! Thinking of you and good luck for testing day!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

to Lesley, Dawn & Jules. Sometimes it seems that the things life chucks at us are almost too hard to bear. Sending you all lots of love and heartfelt hugs xxx

Tea- That's great news! I'm so pleased things have finally worked out for you. Thank you for sharing your update with us. Please keep in touch.

Hi to Jaydi,  Mini-me, Mrs Bunnt, Lara, Crusoe, Giggly & all the gang.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi mini-me so sorry to hear you are going crazy on your 2WW. We know what that’s like.  Even going through it before doesn’t help next time does it!!  I too felt I had symptoms in the first week and then nothing in the 2nd.  I didn’t have any twinges when it was time to test and was sure it would be negative - had the shock of my life getting a BFP.  You really can’t tell!  Everyone says the same - there is just no way of knowing until you have the blood test.  And having to wait a day for the results will be so hard – poor you!  

Could the person speaking English have been talking on the phone to someone else?  How confusing for you.  ET day is such a blur isn’t it?

Your embryos sounded perfect 0% fragmentation!  It all sounds very positive.  Especially that you had so many to freeze they must have all been good ones.  The embryologists must have a feel for which are the best ones to go ahead with – it’s the job they do all day long!!      

I haven’t done clexane so don’t know about that one.

What day do you test?

Can you escape into films or something for these last few days?  Its so hard!!  No one outside can understand what this is like.  I remember a friend saying ‘Oh is the two weeks up so soon?  The time has flown by.’  I couldn’t believe she’d had no idea the hell we’d been going through!  But here on FF we do understand so come on here and ‘go on’ as much as like  

Love to everyone.  Hi to Sasha – hope all is going well for you x 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

Jaydi said:


> I remember a friend saying 'Oh is the two weeks up so soon? The time has flown by.' I couldn't believe she'd had no idea the hell we'd been going through! But here on FF we do understand so come on here and 'go on' as much as like


Unbelievable what people will say out loud when they HAVE NO CLUE!!!!

SO sorry to have a few minutes to catch up and to see everyone having mostly a bad time right now. They may say misery loves company and I am sure we would all love to be in each others company  but generally this expression just stinks.
Hopefully we can somehow lift each other up and carry on.

Lesley- I sent you a PM- Losing a pregnancy is the hardest thing to endure and nothing I can say will make it better. I am so very sad for you both.

Dawn- I know how bad you are feeling too and just pray you have some miracle test tomorrow.
Jaydi- I myself was not getting pregnant for years because of polyps and so yes, it can be as simple as that. There may be other factors you do not yet know about but let's cross all our fingers. When mine were removed by hysterscopy many years ago then once was all checked and clear on a follow up diagnostic hysterscopy I went ahead and then was BFP. However this last series of events this year was that I had a no polyps inside but some thickened (Scar? ) tissue. In my case I regret having had a D and C as it seems to have then caused my lining to not want to recover and I kept getting all these failed implantations. It is a tough call as to how soon to go ahead with next treatment as I have seen some studies saying the sooner the better when the lining is "new" so to speak. on the other hand if it caused any damage which it can then it needs time to heal and this could take several months. I really do not mean to worry you further with this info. You may know all this already.. please discuss with the DR. I would hate to have you go ahead and then have poor implantation.

Tea - Of course we remember you! Your story has taken some twists and turns and so very pleased for you that you can now celebrate being PG. I was very ill this summer from the PG and thankfully did not have to do any exams!!!!!! GOod luck to you. But then again you just got a big A+ on the Beta so that must have topped your list of life accomplishments!!!!! Good luck with everything and please come join us at abroadies Bumps and Babes if you like.

Oops now I have forgotten the rest of who to reply to. Will have to ready through again... sorry some of you are having relationship strains... a sad side effect of IVF. I hope you can find a way to make them come around and the conflicts to be lifted from your lives.

Well Ex DH has been here a few days on the school break and actually helped me a bit with some lifting boxes , DIY, etc which was helpful. BUt we did not come back over to London as DD has had bronchial cough for weeks and now I have it.. just spent the entire night coughing my guts out it seems ( and seriously wondering if I was coughing out the babes as well!!!  I am not kidding) I was hoping to meet up with some of you while over but once again postponed. I will try towards end of November as I have so much to "wrap up " of my former split life in London.

Giggly- My conversational french may be better then yours from living here but I can assure having never formally studied french that my grammer is a complete mess... so rather worried about the message I am getting across to a therapist at times!!! I tend to stick to safe tenses like present and past ..... and pretty sure all conditionals and so forth are usually being wrongly used. Well guess it makes the therapist concentrate harder!!!!   I may try one more session and see how it goes. When are you going to come back over on a another school trip?

Love,
bonnie/

B123


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there all,
What a black weekend it seems to be around here, but so glad for you Tea, it sounds like you've finally cracked it!     Well done, you. 

Dawn- sent you an IM. If you need a break from us I'm sure no-one will be offended, but we will miss you. Let us know how you get on tomorrow, though, hey? Love and hugs xxx.

Mini-me- sounds like the 2ww is getting to you, I guess the only thing to do is sit and wait, but what a major pain in the  . Hope you survive this week and that your body continues to control the progy side-effects. If it's any consolation both me and my brother were sent home from work on Fri with diarrohea. Maybe you did get a bug? I guess it doesn't matter as long as it stops! Sending you hugs as well.

Bonnie- bet your French is brilliant. We've just been planning our trip to the alps for New Year and I'm v.excited as I've only been to France on hols once in the last 6 years, the rest of the time we've gone to Greece. I don't count school trips, although I do love them. Going to visit friends in Lyon so should be lovely. So are you getting a side car for your bike?!   Hope the cough improves.

Mrs M- sending you masses of hugs, thinking of you lots. Surely 2008 has to bring you some happiness.  

Sasha- hope you're making some progress with planning your next step. I wish there was a smilie for a 2 finger salute. Not at you, you understand!

RSMum- still smiling at your lovely scan news, your DD must have been so happy. Hope the vomming is abating.  

Bloobs- will try you again on the   soon. Snog for you, hun. xx

WWAV- when are you due?!!

Cruose- was in London again yesterday but it was much quieter on the tube thankfully, thought of you as I wasn't nearly so nervous. I must have seemed like a right nutter! Hope you're ok gearing up for the next tx.   I told my friend about those tie-up-the-backside pants we saw and we had a laugh, can't imagine why anyone would want a pair of those! 

Bel- thinking of you, my hometown buddy. xx  

Jamina -see you Weds, my local buddy, will text you. xx

Right, won't do any more personals but will tell you I've definitely made a breakthrough on the emotional front as today we had a visit from a local friend who we never imagined would find a girlfriend, let alone get married and now have a baby on the way. I sound like a right witch, don't I?   Anyway, his wife is pg and we heard about it a few weeks ago through my early warning system friend who is very good at letting us know these things in advance. Today blokey turns up on spec, with his bike (we live 10 miles away and it's soon to be dark) and within 5 mins is complaining bitterly that wifey is pg so he won't get a ski trip this year, if at all for the next 2 years. Plus he'll probably not sleep again properly for years and his BIL, 3 SILs and his best friend's wife are all pg at the same time. Imagine that!   Anyway, DH seemed more wound up by him for once than I did, I just said "Well, you planned it, didn't you? No sympathy from me I'm afraid. You're v.lucky, really." He seemed completely oblivious to that, and chuntered on but since he'd turned up on spec we were able to give him his cup of tea and continue with our plans for the afternoon, kicking him out after 1/2 an hour. Anyway, my breakthrough is that I wans't all emotional about it like I would have been, I was just immensely irritated by him and wanted to punch him on DH's behalf who seemed a lot more p~~sed off with him than me for a change. Luckily we only see him and his wife occasionally and he's actually pretty nice most of the time. Will just have to avoid him for the next 18 years!

Hope all the abroadies are ok, and all the abroadies' fluffy friends are doing ok with the fireworks. Our woofer's ok but barking lots while my Mum's dog is cowering, trembling and off her food.  

Hugs to everyone , especially those I haven't mentioned personally,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - Sorry to have set off such a rotten weekend here for everyone.....

Dawn - I really hope that the peesticks are wrong you get a good result tomorrow from the blood test

Mini Me - I think that Clexane is the same as Fragmin, and the Fragmin website says there are 6 suitable sites for injection and I was rotating through all of these - outside upper area of both thighs, either side of the belly button and upper outer side of the buttocks.  Could you maybe see if Clexane allows the same and then give the area you are currently using a rest?  Hope this next week goes really quickly for you and you get a BFP - a 24 hr wait for the blood test result is really rotten though.......

Mrs M - so sad to read that you have lost your cat, and to be having horrible probs with your DH as well is just terrible - hugest of hugs to you, and I hope the counselling is helpful.

Bonnie - thanks for your PM - you are great.

Jaydi - I would echo what Bonnie says about polyps - I didn't get a BFP until I had mine removed.  

giggles - well done with the immense self restraint practised today in dealing with the hugely insensitive chum - I feel very sorry for the person he is married to!

Tea - well done - as everyone else has said, we needed some good news on here!

Lots of love to everyone else I haven't mentioned - can anyone tell me how long these stabbing pains are likely to last?

Love 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh, Lesleyj, I am a complete womble and I'm so sorry. I wrote the mammothly long post so that I could send you, Dawn, Mrs M & Mini-Me a massive hug and completely had a dippy moment and didn't leave you a message when I meant to. So sorry hun, but you are in my thoughts, especially right now as you must be feeling so awful.           Massive hugs to you, and you're right, we have to pity the insensitive chum's wife. I bet she'd love him to bog off on a ski trip! I can't help on the stabbing pains I'm afraid but I  did have loads off them on all my 2ww's and they stopped once the meds stopped, so maybe that'll happen for you too. I wish things were different for you, I guess you just have to look at the postives in that you've got this far this time so it's a good omen that things are working. Lots of ladies seem to go on to a pg after a chemical pg or an early m/c.

Sending you a big fat hug,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Giggly - You're not a womble, and thanks for my hug - it's much needed!  

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## safarigirl

dawn - thinking of you today .....


----------



## Sasha B

Ditto Dawn. Just popped in to say the same as the lovely Safarigirl. Sending you lots of hugs whatever the outcome.

S xxx


----------



## bluebell

Big hug from me at work to everyone ... just skimmed through and seen all the news since I've been away on a conference.  
Love to lesleyj and Dawn and Mini-me especially, and more from me later when I'm back home.  
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

Just wanted to pop in and give everyone a hug  

Hope you are ok Dawn – lots of love to you.

Jules hope you’re ok.  Your home must feel all wrong without your little darling around.  So sorry.

Mini-me thinking of you this week.

Lesleyj – you are so lovely thinking of others when you have your own loss.  I hope you are ok.  Are you taking anything for the pain?  I was recommended nurofen and paracetamol which did the trick physically anyway.  It’s all rather a shock isn’t it?  Hope you have some time at home to just be and look after yourself.  I felt like I’d been in a car crash so looked after myself like I had been because I was so shaken up.  I don’t know how long the stabbing pains last – I imagine it is different for everyone.  I had an incomplete m/c and it seemed to take a couple of weeks all in all – but did get easier the 2nd week.  Big hugs to you.  Thinking of you.

Thanks Bonnie and Lesley for the info about polyps.  My bloods have come back all clear so maybe it was the polyps.  Thanks Bonnie for your thoughts on D&Cs, lining etc  – will ask about that one.  At the end of the day I just have to put my trust in someone and be brave enough to try again.  Hope you’re on the mend now Bonnie – not what you need with twins on board!

Love to everyone  
Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quick one to say Dawn - thinking of you hun 

Lesley - how are you doing? Huge hug for you too so sorry to read your post - it is so unfair after all you've been though.

Just wanted to send you all a big hello from me..sorry can't do a big post - off to bed - just got back from a lovely bonfire and firework display - really nice as it was so much like the ones I used to go to as a kid and it was in the same village I grew up in - I was pleased too to see lots of people I knew - finally feel really settled back home now and SO relieved I didn't have to go to HK!

To those of you having a time, my thoughts are with you, this whole thing is soo tough and can really knock you badly..so sorry too, to those who are going through a rough patch with your DH's - you know we're all here for you if you need to rant..

Take care, all of you

Rsmum XXX


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn - thinking of you and hoping everything okay?  

Sorry no personals as gotta rush out, was just logging in to check on Dawn, but thinking of everyone especially those who have had a hard time this week - big hugs to you all.


----------



## mini-me

Lesleyj - sending you big hugs hunny.    
Thank you for thinking of me and for the information re the injection, it has really helped.

Dawn - hope you're ok too.  

Love to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## Newday

BFN confirmed

Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh hun, so sorry.   Thinking of you and hoping you're doing ok. Look after yourselves and let us know if you need anything.

Lots of love  and                  
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn I am so sorry, i had so hoped it would turn out differently for you ... thinking of you.  I wish there was some way words could transform themselves into hugs, but please know that we are all here for you when you feel ready to talk some more.
Thoughts and love to you and your DH


----------



## HEM

Dawn

I am really sorry I was willing it to be a diferent outcome, take time out with your DH and you know where I am if you need a chat

Take care

Helen xxx


----------



## A-D

Hi all
Sorry I've been AWOL - I promise it's nothing personal and I think about you all daily. 

I'm so sorry that so much bad news has been posted in my absence and I must send big hugs to dawn, lesley and jules - thinking of you all lots.    

We've decided to go to Instituto bernabeu in Alicante for our next attempt and have initial consultation in a couple of weeks. Not much is known about this clinic, so I'll let you all know what it's like...fingers crossed we haven't made a mistake.

I will try to keep up with you all now and again, sorry for not posting for so long

xx jamina xx


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Dawn, so very very sorry.  Thinking of you.  You know we are here for you anytime you need  x x x

Jaydi x


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Dawn - what can I say? As everyone else has said - we are here if you need us - thinking of you hun

XXX


----------



## Lara B

Dawn, so sorry to hear your news.  Take care.    

Lara xx


----------



## Bel

Dawn,

So sorry hun. Thinking of you and sending you lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - so sad to read your news, I was so hoping that things would turn out differently for you, sending you big cyber hugs. 

Jamina - as you know, I initially contacted Instituto Bernabeu, the only reason that I went with IVI in the end was that their English seemed to be slightly better! Bernabeu have a very good reputation in Spain.
Good luck for you consultation!

Jules
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dawn-  Feel so bad for you.  Wish there was something I could do or say to make the hurt go away.  You have been thinking it had not worked for some time but it can feel that way when it is a positive as well and it is worth it to hang in there each time.  It never is easy.  Take some time to get yourself together and spirits up again.  We are all here for you if you need us.
Love,

B123/ Bonnie


----------



## mini-me

It looks like another BFN for me.  Did a HPT very early this morning and it was negative.  I'm 16 days post donor's ec and 14 days after a 2dt, so it would show up by now.  Going to my local hospital for bloods tomorrow and results on Friday, but I know the result.

It's my 6th ivf and I just don't know what's going on.  As I've said before I had better results with my own eggs, I just don't understand it!  Tried to do everything right this time re the environment - but it seems my womb is just too hostile.

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## bluebell

So so sorry Dawn and Mini-me.  This world of tx can be so cruel.  I had so much wanted it to work for you both this time.  You are both such lovely people and always here for all of us too.  You deserved better news.  Mini-me, of course I am still hoping for a different blood test result for you though, but I know how hard it is when you have already done the HPT.  
Big big hugs from me to you both and to your DHs,                      
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## A-D

Mini Me - so sorry to hear your conviction that it's a BFP - nothing will make you feel better but we're here for you xx

Dawn - how are you feeling - hope things are picking up for you - hugs to you xx

Mrs M - thanks for your positive comments on Bernabeu...so far their English has been okay...maybe they've employed some new English speakers...let's hope so! xx

Hello to everyone 

Jamina xx


----------



## vindo

Hi everyone

So sorry not to have been in touch for ages but i've got the most wonderful excuse in the world - the twins arrived safely on June 27th and life has been all go since then with them and their three year old sister!

They were born just three weeks early by emergency c-section (i laboured (VBAC) for 10 days -ouch!), which was just fine and they were born fit and well at 4lbs 10oz and 5lbs 14oz.

We didn't know the sex and out popped two girls!! We've called them Tilly Kaziah and Vita Kerena and they are simply divine.

I'll try to post some photos when I get the chance.

In the meantime I wish you all well

Sending my love Vi xxx


----------



## Newday

mini me

I am so sorry I too am like you DE seems worse than the one go I had with my own. I have had 6 cycles too just don't know the answers. I have planned our last go in Feb and have asked for a 5 day transfer and the week before half term so I can rest. I would take a sicky on the Monday fly out with Dh for his op ( don't want him having GA without me) and I would fly back Friday night for ET on the Saturday. Just hoping Stepan can move the detas. I would then take things easy for the week. Done this before and no help.

As I said I am going to take a break from the boards but wanted to see how you had got on.

Love Dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Mini Me - I am really hoping that the HPT was wrong and that your blood test is a goodie.

Dawn - so sorry to have your BFN confirmed, best of stickiest positives for your next go.

Vindo - congratulations on your little girlies - what lovely names!

Jules - hugs and thinking of you

Jamina - nice to see you back again - hugs to you too.

Lots of love to everyone else too, and thanks for all your kind posts.  The stabbing tummy pains have now gone, and my GP was lovely telling me to take the week off, which has really helped as I can cry when I need to and not worry about being embarassed in front of my work colleagues......

love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Mini-me I’m so sorry to see your post – I don’t believe it.  Big hugs.  It doesn’t make any sense does it?  This is so very hard.  I so hope your hpt is wrong. Thinking of you and your DH this week.  x x x

Lesleyj - glad your GP was lovely and has signed you off - if you still need time for you next week then you might want to ask your GP for another week off.  The Early Pregnancy Unit signed me off for 2 weeks and said I should ask my GP for more time off after that if I needed it.  She said that you need to be at the stage where you can go shopping and feel ok being out and about and seeing other people with babies.  I remember I felt really fragile and vulnerable for a while.  I guess it depends what your work colleagues are like – mine were dreadful!

Dawn – hope you are ok – I’m glad you popped in to tell us about your plans.  Have a good escape from it all and we’ll be here when you want to come back and check in with us.  What a time you have had!  Your plans for Feb sound good – it’s great you’ve got that all ready.  Lots of love x

Vindo – wow twins – how lovely!  They were born the day after my birthday.  You will have lovely summer birthday parties.  And two little Cancerians !  I’m biased but think it’s the best time of year to be born.  Beautiful names!  Enjoy your girls. X

Jamina – great to hear you have a plan.  I look forward to hearing about your new clinic – good luck with your consultation.

I’m sitting here in shock - I’m not supposed to be home yet – I just lost my job - got told this morning!  I’m getting paid for the next 4 weeks then what?  It will be good for my soul to be out of that place but how to pay for ivf  I went straight to M&S food hall and bought loads of treats – is that any solution?

Love to all. Such a tough week.

Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

Oh Jaydi!  Was that an abrupt notice or were you kind of knowing or even hoping there would be a job change?  Sounds like it was not a great job for you but I know how hard it is not having an income and trying to do IVF.  Hopefully in the 4 weeks paid time you can find something better.

Mini me-  of course I am hoping for a miracle for you from you blood test but feeling very bad for you about the negative HPT.  So hard to hang in there.  

Lesleyj- Glad you are having some time off and that the physical pain is lessening. Take care of yourself and take time to cry as much as you need to.
   

Jamina-  Good luck wiht the new clinic.  I also have heard of them when I was researching SPanish clinics as well as others that no one here seems to go to.  I think it mainly has to do with the English speaking link that gets established and then grows with English clients.  There are so many IVF clinics in Spain and they are very pro donor and families it seems.  Thankfully.

Vindo- nice to hear from you.  I knew you had twin girls but not the names ( very lovely).  Amazing that you did not give in to finding out the sex before birth.  I think my DD would have been happiest with two sisters and us being one big house of girls only!  My boy twin is going to have to put up with all us girls!  I know you had such a hard time with your pregnancy and sounds like the birth was not any easier.  Lucky that you made it to 37 weeks.  I have just been reading a book on multiple Pregnancies that I should have had months ago... but the main thing is realizing that I really need to try to put on weight now and quickly... my diet and nutrition has been pretty bad mostly due to so much illnesses up to now.  Since 2 days I have only been thinking about eating constantly even though not really hungry ( except for all the things that are bad for you of course!!!!)
Stay in touch with us when you can.  We have an Abroadies Bumps and Babies sections as well up there at the top on a separate thread if you want to join us there.

Love to all ABroadies.
bonnie


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Jaydi, you poor love. What a shock! I think the M&S food was a great idea. We all need something special on down days.

Min-me, so sorry hun. I really hope that your blood test shows something different.

Lesley, glad to hear you have an understanding GP. Its good to give yourself the time to grieve. Life doesn't just go on as normal and you are bring kind to yourself by recognising this. Wish I could do more than just send you a big hug.

Vindo, congratulations on the birth of Tilly & Vita.

Jemina, good to hear from you. Hope the 1st consult goes well.

Love to all you amazing girls.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Oh thanks guys.  My job doesn’t seem anything compared to the losses here this week.  But I relate everything to ivf – so I worry where the money will come from.  I’ve only been in my job since Easter so it was easy for them to let me go.  You don’t really have much job security until the 2nd year do you.  I was the last in by miles – the others have been there years.  They are making cut backs and will be sharing my job out between those who are left (poor them!!).  I didn’t have a clue though so feel rather in shock.  It’s weird sort of being seen off the premises, my manager was trying to be friendly but it was so odd.  

Right now I just don’t have the energy to start the job hunt process all over again.  I hope I’ll feel more enthusiastic in a couple of days.

It’s probably for the best though.  My boss has massive ego and would rant when he didn’t get his way.  It was miserable to be around and I kept thinking it would be bad for my embryos to be around that too.  You feel so protective don’t you?  Anyway he surrounds himself with compliant people – and that’s just not me.  Life’s too short eh?

I’m already loving being home during daylight !

Big hugs everyone  

Jaydi x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Jaydi - Sorry to hear that - how horrid for you, why do companies always do this kind of thing around Christmas time?  You are right to give yourself a few days time out, and bear in mind that you will now be one of those people who will be favoured at interview over those who have to give 4 weeks notice.....

Hopefully you will get something really brilliant soon, and then you will be able to put the 4 wks pay towards the next round of treatment!  

Love to you - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Jaydi, sorry to hear about your job.  It's so frustrating when this happens.  I was told I was redundant one morning and asked to leave 30 mins later.  It was the one thing though that made me rethink my career and point me in the direction of teaching.  So you never know, fate can have a habit of doing something in order to make way for something else.  Hope you are able to find something soon, and enjoy the goodies from M&S.

Vindo, its great to hear from you again, and what lovely names you've chosen.  Wishing you all the very best as a mummy.

Lesley, glad that your pains have stopped now.  Having time off is essential for your body and the grieving process at a time like this.  My GP was understanding too when I lost Zak.  

Mini-me, was sad to read your news too, its such a numbers game this IVF, sometimes with absolutely no explanation why things aren't working.  I'm sure we'd all be much better off if we had a reason to put it on.  Take care  

Love to all other abroadies.

Lara x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mini-me - so sorry to read your bad news   I know what you mean about the disappointment of failing with DE - I got pregnant with my own eggs and so far with DE I have had first treatment canceled due to poor response of donor, a BFN from blast transfer using eggs of a 24 year old! FET - embies failed to survive defrost - even my old eggs successfully made it through defrost! 

Big hugs to you!

Jaydi - I dream of being made redundant! I have worked for the same company for years and would get a very nice redundancy pay-out! Enjoy your time at home until you find a new super duper job! Maybe it will allow you to find the perfect job for you and turn out to be for the good.

Lesleyj - take it easy hun, thinking of you.

Vindo - good to hear from you, congratulations on your twins! Do pop by and let us know how you are geting on when you get the time.

Sasha - how are you hun? Any news on the tx front?


Big hello to all the Abroadies,

Jules
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Jaydi - what a shock for you.  I know what you mean about where the money is going to come from - it's only that keeping me in my current job.  Hope you find something soon after taking a little R & R time.  You're next boss will be much better! 

Not really up to anymore personals I'm afraid, sorry.  Did another moring HPT - negative again.  Really don't feel like going for the blood test but I know I have to.

I'm really scared that'll never work now.  I thought I'd done everything for this cycle - good lining, clexane, prednisolone etc DH is trying to jolly me along by saying it hasn't worked and to concentrate on the next go with our frosties.  He thinks our golden egg is one of our 5 frosties.  I suppose he could be right - out of 8 embies not all are going to produce a baby, maybe 1 or 2 at the most?  On the law of averages I suppose the golden egg is going to be one of the 5 frosties rather than the 3 fresh ones.  I really wish we'd asked for at least day 3 transfer, they were all too similar at day 2.

Debs / Bonnie - I know you've both been through multiple cycles (I really hope you don't mind me saying that, if you do I'm truly sorry).  Please, please can you give me hope?  Is it just a numbers game or was there something different on your positive cycle?


Love to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## A-D

Hi all

Mini Me - hope you're hanging in there honey...thinking of you at this tough time xxx
Dawn - how you feeling honey..take time out to get your head round it all - thinking of you lots xxx
Jaydi - so sorry to hear about your job issues...what's your next plan? 
Giggles - lovely to see you yesterday...so nice to have a local friend and FF guru! xxx

Love to everyone else - this is THE best thread on here (no offence to the others I post on!?) 

x jamina x


----------



## RSMUM

Mini-Me..so sorry to read your post...I'll send you an IM with the details of all my TXs if it will help..but I think we were truly lucky with DD as the embies were very good quality blasts..but with the last two Tx's the difference was that my consultant here in the UK changed my protocol and I started the Clexane much earlier in the cycle and on both these and the cycle with my DD I had Valium before ET ( I did get pregnant with IVF 4 and no Valium that time so.. ). That's basically it. Let me know if you think more detail about the other TX's would help..

sorry to do such a quick post

Love to you all

D X


----------



## Newday

Deb

can you let me know too. How soon did you take the clexane? is that the same as the fragmin

Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

mini-me - i have been meaning to write you a note - i do so believe its a numbers game - I know AJ who had quite a few cycles with IM, fell pregnant with her frosties .... there is no where or why, it just sometimes happens.  I had two equally briliant frosties put in, only one took ... who knows why the other one didnt .... i know its hard to keep the faith, but draw on your husbands strength and positivism ... you have every right to believe it will happen .... big hugs to you.

Dawn hope you are doing okay, thinking of you

Lesley equally big hugs to you as well

The three of you have been in my thoughts so much .....


----------



## three_stars

Hi Mini-me-
I guess I would have to say it must be a little of both.  I am not really one to believe much in fate and was pretty proactive in my cycles at least for this second pregnancy when had found more info and access to so much research/ advise online that I did not know about with first pregnancy.  
I would have to say that to me it seems every cycle was a little different.  Not so much with the basic meds like Puregon/ Gonal/ menopur as I was already at the higher levels trying to stim at my age and then moved on to Donor so was using the basic estrogen progesteron we all do.  

What changed is various things like adding clexane or stopping a drug when found out that PCOS was not likely correct diagnosis.  Then it was finding out the prolactin was too high and fixing that, then another hysterectomy that showed not a perfect lining and dealing with that, then a lining that would not rebuild well after the D and C.  Rather like my reproductive areas was an old "fixer-upper" house that with each bit of progress revealed something else that needed attention and I would groan and think " oh more time, more money then I planned".  But it did give me something else to think/ hope would now make it work. 

One thing I learned and stuck with after my headaches of first pG where my IVF DR. was not listening and addressing my concerns of polyps in uterus and doing a hysterscopy as I was sure I needed.... I never again accepted for long a DR. that was not more open minded or was arrogant or seemed to not be up to even my own level of info and research.  And as much as it is a real pain to change clinics and start all over I just could not justify more then three tries maximum with the same place if it was not working. Especially if I also felt something niggling me that could be better in the service or medical advise I was getting.  That is not really advise from me to change clinics but just the way I ended up operating from my gut. There is always room for 2nd and 3rd and 4th opinions and a new perspective on things can and likely did in my case end in success.  

However some of the things that may have made the last cycle work did not come from my clinic but from all of you.. acupuncture, viagra and even using spasfon to prevent uterine contractions from ET onward for a few days. I will never truly know if it was just finally "my time" ( which I doubt given all the surrounding circumstances at the time) or if one or all of the things I tried made the difference.  I do know for absolute fact that if I and I alone did not persist and push myself I would not have these twins coming nor even my precious DD.  No one out there was coming to me to make it happen or help me find a solution at all so I think IVF for myself ended up being the biggest challenge of my life.  I know my last IVF DR.  deserves credit and I am thankful for her; she was very encouraging and was there for me when I needed, a support I had not felt before form any DR. even if certain others were kind enough or accomplished.  I felt overall she was competent and that she only had my best interests at heart which helped my confidence and determination.  
But I honestly feel there were far more obstacles a long the way then most people could ever imagine and this is just not an easy path to be on... sorry to say really.  
You need all your strength and toughness concentrated on making it happen. Because of this I really feel weakened completely in other aspects of my life but it is what I had to do mentally to make it happen.  
You seem to have good positive support from you husband which is already a big help, more then you might realize.  You have frosties available which makes the next cycle less demanding than with fresh in many ways.  

Have you done a full review of all your tests, scans, etc for anything that is even a little uncertain or that is not recent enough to detect a problem.. . lining, infections of any kind, hormone levels, etc. etc..  I would go through all this myself carefully and form a list of questions and go through all of it over and over with my DR.  So what if you are bothering them.  You need their full attention. Having clear questions or ideas through research, etc. seemed to get me answers in most cases ( not all... I once really got a door slammed rudely in my face for being so informed and questioning!!!   but that's OK.. would not have wanted to use that DR knowing how he reacted.)  I would send research articles to my DRs on things that I felt applied to my case and used it for discussions and descions on treatment.

I realize I am kind of rambling now and not sure any of this has helped ( sorry - my head is fogged from 2 weeks of bronchitis and feeling pretty crap at the moment!  ) you can PM me anytime you want with any questions or for anything else. 

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## mini-me

Blood result shows less than 1 so it's another      

Debs / Bonnie - Thank you so much for replying.   
Will take stock before going back for my frosties.  The way I see it it's either the embies weren't destined to make it anyway, my immune issues or my lining.  The one time I got a proper BFP was after a hysteroscopy so that's something worth mentioning to my clinic.  Thanks again for your help. xxx

Love to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Mini-me - sorry that its not the result you wanted.  It's a good idea to mention to your clinic what worked for you last time.  Last cycle I had the best embies we've ever had, have no probs with womb its just my ovary.  That didn't work for us, but the other recipient got pregnant.  I don't know what it is that makes it not work, but hope you find out some answers before your next cycle.


As for us, had an update about our donor who has started meds.  So organising flights now.  Getting excited again, I really hope things work out this time.

Hi to Safarigirl, Bonnie, Newday, RSMUM, Jamina, Ms Minerva, Jaydi, Sasha, Gigglygirl, Crusoe, Lesley, and all other Abroadies.

Lara xx


----------



## three_stars

mini-me- so very sorry to hear the blood test came back negative.
I also had the additional input on my previous failure that the other recipient got pg ( with triplets form 3 embies) It was good added information and I was sad for me but grateful for the knowledge as I knew it meant it was not likely to be the embies but something in my own body that I need to focus on.  All info is helpful for future cycles. Definitely worth looking back at all previous cycles before you move forward to see what might work.
Good luck and take care of you.
Bonnie/b123


----------



## MrsBunny

Mini-me - so sorry to hear of your BFN. Hoped it would be different for you. Good luck with finding out about other things you can try - it's so hard to be positive at this time but at least on here you will get good advice and suggestions. Take care  

Jaydi, sorry you have lost your job, and in such an undignified manner! As others have said, you could look on this as an opportunity! But it's difficult when there is IVF going on because it's always in the background and means that we don't make the choices we may otherwise have made (especially when there is money to save up!). I know this as I was made redundant over 3 years ago now, planning on a career change (and having a baby of course) but I've done nothing concrete about the career change yet because of always impending IVF!! Hope you find something else to keep you going anyway  

Jamina, good to hear your news and that you have found another clinic to try - wishing you luck with planning next tx xx

LaraB, hope your excitement continues for a good few weeks / months! Good luck with the travel plans and your trip, I'll be looking out for news and keeping fingers and everything else crossed for you     

Tea, it was great to hear of your pregnancy - we could do with more news like that, it's been really awful lately and your news cheered me up! Hope you've managed to sort out doing your exams.

Lesleyj, thinking of you and glad you've got time off work to recover. Be kind to yourself xxx

Dawn, hope you too manage to pick yourself up from your bad time. Lots of love xx

Jules, thinking of you too xxx

Giggly, interesting to hear you are going to the Alps for New Year - we were trying to plan something similar (we haven't got friends there though!) and everything was rather expensive! We're hoping to go somewhere, maybe Geneva, for a long weekend before Christmas. Anyway, it's great to have a 'different' holiday to look forward to - you sooo deserve it!

As for me, well, we had our chat in the pub last week and both felt the same - we're having another go (with Ceram), hopefully early next year, but this will be our last try. I'm a bit scared as I know that we won't know how we feel until the time and it will be difficult actually going through with stopping everything if it doesn't work. But as DH says, having a baby is like the cherry on the cake (for our relationship) and at the moment we haven't got much of a cake!! More like a very nice biscuit. So whatever happens, we need to get on with making that cake. Hopefully it will have a cherry on top!!  
Had quite a bad week really despite coming to the decision - work is really getting me down but I know it would be silly to start something else until we've had tx, especially as I've got such an understanding boss. There's also some tricky Christmas arrangements to make and MIL is having tests for stomach pains. We just don't need all this extra hassle at this time, but isn't it always the way!

Lots of love to everyone I haven't mentioned - Safarigirl, loved your other thread post about your experience!
Mrs Bunny xxxxx


----------



## jd48

Hello, I wonder whether I might join you?  I have followed your thread for some time now and used to post on the reprofit thread.  I am nearing the end of the 2WW and feel that it has not worked for me.  I had donor eggs at reprofit and two excellent blastocysts transferrred on 29th Ocotber.  I was given a high chance of success with both!!  I have tested today (12dpt) and got a bfn.  Can anyone tell me whether it is still possible to go on to have a bfp (Official test day is Monday.)  I understand that you can test earlier with blasts.

I did get a bfp in April this year but sadly miscarried and now feel that I am coming to the end of the road.  Any help and advice would be appreciated.

Many thanks
jd48


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

What a dark week it seems to have been for the abroadies and I'm sorry I haven't really been here to share it.  

Dawn - I was just gutted to see your result. You put so much into this cycle and it just seems so unfair that it should have ended in the way it did. I am pleased to see you have a cycle planned for February but I know that is only small comfort now. You wanted this cycle to work and you honestly deserved for it too. Life is just so cruel ... huge, huge hugs to you.    

Mini-me - big hugs to you too.      I like you have put my hopes into prednisolone and clexane and so far it hasn't made a blind bit of difference to anything. It is so hard when you feel you have done all you can and still not achieved the success you deserve. I like your DH's thinking about the "golden egg." I so hope the next cycle is the one.   

Lara  - great news that your donor has started meds and that you will be on your way soon. Loads of luck to you.    

Mrs Bunny - sounds like you have made some pretty big decisions. I have always said to my DH that a child would be the cherry on the icing of our cake too.  It's odd though how that cherry becomes more and more important as you get delve into the IVF world. It's great news that you are returning to Ceram in the new year. Lets hope 2008 is the year of many cherries.    

Jaydi - what a shock for you about your job. Any ideas of what you might do next? It already sounds to me as if you are starting about turning this into something positive.

LesleyJ - how are you doing. It was with huge sadness and really disbelief that I read your news. Your story so captures the highs and lows of this rotten game and my heart goes out to you at this time. I hope you are taking really good care of yourself.   

No real news from me - I am still up for FET at the end of the month but am totally unprepared. I only realised today that I should have started taking pentoxiffiline about a week ago!! I have no positive expectations of this cycle so I haven't done all the normal things I do i.e. cut out tea and coffee, eat really well, start baby asprin. The accupunture I started has fallen by the wayside because of work so there is no way I feel ready for IVF but to be honest I have done all those things in the past (8 times) and they haven't worked so why should they this time.
DH can't come to Spain with me this time beacuse of work so I am half thinking of taking my Mum. That should be a laugh - my mum is lovely but she does have a habit of speaking to "foreigners" in a very loud slow voice which is hugely embarassing, so I might let her come if she promises not to open her mouth for 3 days!!!!

Thats all for now huge hugs to all those abroadies that need them and lots of love to those of you I haven't mentioned, Safari girl, Bluebell, Bonnie, RsMum, Jules, Bel, Penelope Positive and anyone else I have forgotten. AJ love to you (not long to go now!!!)

Crusoe
xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi all

Crusoe, you sound like you feel very differently about this cycle – maybe that will be the key to success?  We all have that saying ‘if at first you don’t succeed …’ and we try harder and harder and harder but maybe the key is to ‘try easier’??  Thinking of you this month- big hugs.  

Jd48 – of course you can join us – welcome.  I am so sorry to hear you are struggling in the 2ww and feel it hasn’t worked this time.  I’m afraid I don’t know about blastocysts and timings.  I guess the only really way of knowing is to have your blood test on Monday?  It is so hard – we know.  

Mrs Bunny – yes my exit from work was rather undignified!  I am still in shock really and don’t know what to do now.  I would really like to take a break from job hunting while we do our next treatment and not have to soldier on with work at the same time – especially a new job but it’s tough money wise isn’t it?  This last treatment I didn’t tell anyone at work what we were doing or even that I miscarried and that was really hard.

So glad to hear you are going back to Ceram!  Yes it is hard doing treatment with life going on at the same time.  We are certainly testing out our endurance aren’t we?

Bonnie – so sorry to hear you’ve been poorly for so long with bronchitis – hope you are on the mend now.  It’s not what you need! x x

Lara when do you fly?  So exciting. Big hugs x  

Mini-me – how are you?  Thinking of you x x x 

Safarigirl – I had been looking forward to reading your story but was quite unprepared for how moving it would be.  Thank you so much for sharing.  Love to you, Safari ranger and little Frida x x x 

Dawn – thinking of you.  Hope you are managing to escape from it all x

RSMUM – hope you are feeling well  

Jamina – it’s great to hear your plans.  Good luck!

Jules – thanks for your support about my job .  Yes I hope it will be a turning point for me and turn out to be a good thing.  Hope you’re doing ok x

Lesleyj – how are you feeling?  Are you going to take another week off work or do you feel ready to go back?  Thinking of you so much this week – big hugs.  

Sasha – hope all is going well for you  

Bluebell – lots of love x

Love to everyone.  Good luck to those starting treatment this month  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Been a bit slack on the posting front so please excuse me but I am lurking and thinking of you all.

Mini-Me & Dawn- hope you're doing ok, and I'm really sorry things didn't work out the way you'd hoped this time.  

Crusoe- I'm sure your preparations for this transfer will be just fine. Thinking of you. Bet your Mum would be a lovely companion, mine was. 

Mrs Bunny - we only booked an Ibis and a cheap ferry, it hasn't broken the bank. We like driving hols though, which isn't everyone's cup of tea. Glad you have plans afoot for your next tx and that you and DH are on the same wavelength.  

Not stopping (books to mark) but wanted to check in and say hi to all of you.  

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi to everyone! Having technology problems and DH has just bogged off to work in Italy for 4 weeks (talk about bad timing).  I came back from dropping him off at the airport and managed just one personal message, then the computer goes to re-start after an update and now it says it can't find the operating system.  I'm feeling a bit cut off!

Back to normal physically, so at least will not need a D&C(emotionally still a bit of an unpredictabel mess however). Have come back to work to force myself to think about something different, and luckily there is no-one else in the offoce, so here goes with what I was going to post yesterday - 

Crusoe - Loads of good luck for your FET at the end of this month, I am so hoping you will get your BFP.  Luckily for your Mum, most people in Spain speak very good English, so she shouldn't get too hoarse from the three days over there!

Jaydi - Hope you are feeling less shell shocked from the redundancy and that things turn around for you fast.

Mrs Bunny - I can fully empathise with your feelings about your next cycle, again, big hugs and positive vibes heading your way.

Lara - You're next! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Mini Me - I can only agree with the 'numbers' theory on success, it took me 13 goes to get my one BFP last go, and, as you know, that sadly didn't hang around.  I just wondered if your clinic uses Spasfon for ET day and the next four days, as this was something new to me this cycle and I am sure was responsible for implantation actually happening.  Also, when I think about it, my Medrol (Steroid for immune issues) was upped to 2 per day.  Love your DH's idea of a golden egg though!

JD48 - Welcome, sorry you are having such a rotten time - I so hope that your blood test yesterday proved the HPT wrong.

Bluebell - what can I say?  Biggest of big hugs to you - thank you so much for your PMs.

Safarigirl - your story had me in tears, you are amazing and Frida is lucky to have you as her Mummy.

Sasha - I really hope that your planning is going well and things have been sorted out.

Bonnie - Your pregnancy seems to be going soooooo fast!  I hope that you are starting to feel better and can get down to the serious business of eating soon!

Giggly - Wow, a snowy holiday to look forward to - really envious - will have to get round to doing something like that, except we are so accident prone it would be the National Lampoons version!

Tea - hope the brain mush clears in time for your exams - good luck with them.

Mrs M - hope things went well with the counselling sesh - thinking about you lots.

Jamina - really good luck with the new clinic - and I agree with you that this is the best thread!

RSMum - hope you are feeling OK and DD is now getting excited about her new brother or sister.

Oh bums - boss has come back - got to go!

Lots of love and hugs to all the above and anyone I have missed out - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Giggly glad to hear you have been lurking here    Hope you are doing ok x

Lesleyj thinking of you this week.  Well done getting back to the office.  Be kind to yourself won’t you?  My acupuncturist explained to me that in Chinese medicine it’s recognised that a miscarriage and sudden termination of a pregnancy is much harder on you than a full term pregnancy.  It’s because the cycle has been interrupted abruptly where as going full term the body is ready and making the right hormones at the right time.  You are also depleted in chi energy physically & emotionally. You need to take a rest to recuperate.  It’s so tough isn’t it?  So don’t be surprised if it takes you a while – it isn’t just like having AF.  It’s hard that DH has to be away at this time.  My DH was away for a week when I was recovering and it’s not easy.  How frustrating that your computer won’t connect now – sorry I don’t have any tips about that one.  It sounds like you are feeling a bit cut off in many ways.  Big hugs.  

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## jd48

Hi jaydi and lesleyj thank you for the welcome.  I had my blood test yesterday but the results still aren't back.  I am pretty sure that I know the result but I need to have it confirmed.  This is my 5th IVF attempt so I am quite fed up.  I now have a reason for the first four failures (chromosome problem with my ex) and had been over optimistic at the chance of success this time.  It goes to show what a lottery this can all be.

Apologies for the me post.  I am still trying to get to know who you all are so hope that you will excuse me!

jd48


----------



## Jaydi

Hi jd48  

It’s good to hear from you.  It’s so very hard waiting for you blood test results – we know what that’s like.  

As far as failures go I also worry why it didn’t work for us this time as was using DE for the first time.  But I need to remember that even very fertile couples can have a failure before success – that’s why they say 3 attempts at the clinics don’t they?      

I’m sorry you are feeling low jd and still having to wait for your results.

Yeah it does take a while to get to know everyone here - but so worth it!!  And now you know Lesleyj and me !  

Love to all 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi to you all! Just a quickie to say welcome to JD - I think we know each other from another thread - so sorry to hear you are having such a tough time. 

Jaydi - I think what your acu said is so true - it really makes sense - and how awful for you about your job - what a shock too -as someone said - just before Xmas as well! It must have been so hard for you keeping your tx and MC to yourself - going through all that suffering but having to keep it all in while at work - you must be one tough cookie!  I really feel for you hun.  Also, what you said about 3 tries, I remember someone in the States saying that however much she liked the clinic/doc she had a " three tries and you're out " rule and stuck to it as long as the money lasted!

Lesley - how are you doing hun? Thanks so much for thinking of me when you must be going through so much hell. 

Giggles - you old lurker you  - how are you doing? 

Mrs. Bunny -  huge hugs to you too..

Bonnie - I STILL owe you a HUGE IM! So sorry.Hope you are feeling a bit better.

So many others I need to say Hi to - but running out of time..DD should have been in bed hours ago!

Thanks to you all for asking after me - I'm ok - still sickly every evening - not able to eat anything - which isn't necessarily a bad thing as I put on so much weight with the steroids and comfort over eating after the MC in May.Keep panicking about Xmas though - haven't bought a thing yet! Anyone else?!

Love, hugs and best wishes to you all!

Rsmum XXX


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies.

Just posted a very long story about a fellow member on another group that is going through hxll right now.  You may be interested to read it so see above thread involving surrogacy in Ukraine.

Debs-  really we should just ring each other.. neither of us seems to cath up with long PMs!!  send me your tel number and I will ring you in a few days.  Right now I can barely hold a conversation without breaking into coughing fits.  The maternity DR. has finally put me on antibiotics. Makes me rather nervous but this was just not going away.  Think I will take DD in to a GP as well tomorrow as she has been coughing for  a month now!
Sorry you are not able to eat much but please try.  Somewhere i read that it is better for babies that you eat well then using stored fats... will try to find more accurate quote on that one.  Seems I am not the only one hear that gets DD asleep too late because I am busy on FF??  

JD48- also think we have crossed paths before.  We have somewhat similar journeys too it appears.  Welcome to the group.  I hope your test results are positive.  What a pain to not have them back quicker.

Lesleyj- same thing happened to me when I did a Dell advised auto update.  I had no choice but to just shut everything off.  Surprisingly it worked when it re-opened.  Now I never do any updates before I have done a full Hard drive backup... ever.  I hope your computer comes back to life so you can be in touch at home.  I owe you a phone call as well.

Crusoe- not long to go for FET.  I am sorry you feel not very excited about it but it is understandable.  Maybe your "laissez-faire" approach will be the key to success this time.

Sasha- also thinking of you and hoping you are making some progress.  

Hello and goodnight to all
bonnie/ b123


----------



## jd48

Hi, well I finally had my negative confirmed yesterday so at least I was prepared!  Hello to Deb and Bonnie, yes we have crossed paths on previous threads.  My journey does seem similar to yours Bonnie and I have followed you progress with interest and happiness that you succeeded in becoming pregnant.

Crusoe I too plan to go back for FET next year (I have one embryo) and will be taking my mother!  I can understand your concern about it succeeding but it does happen and I hope that it will be successful for you.

Lesleyj I too have had experience of miscarriage (rather too many for my liking!) and it is so hard.  My BIL always maintained that it showed that your body wanted to get pregnant but maybe the embryo was the wrong one!  Unfortuantely all my miscarriages resulted in me having a d&c and my ex and I began to run a book on who could come out with the most insensitive remark in the face of loss.  The winner was the anaesthatist who, in response to my tears, said cheer up you should be used to this by now!  

Love jd48


----------



## Jaydi

Jd48 I’m so very sorry to hear your fears have been confirmed with a BFN.  That is so hard.  Take care of yourself won’t you – even though you suspected it this is still an enormous disappointment.  And each time it reminds us of all the other disappointments doesn’t it?  I think it brings all the grieving back.  Be kind to yourself.  

I was horrified to hear what your anaesthetist said to you! We get used to insensitive remarks on this journey but it doesn’t make it ok does it!  We should start a thread for great come back lines – so we are armed to interrupt such comments – but when you’re having a D&C you are at your most vulnerable and you shouldn’t have to be clever – just taken care of - it’s not much to ask in a hospital!  

Big hugs to you jd I’m thinking of you.  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

JD - sorry about the confirmed BFN. I know how upsetting it is.

I think we could certainly add to a long list on insensitive remarks.  Someone once sent me an eamil titled " what not to say to a fertility patient"  and I sent to a lot fo people.  Needless to say I think it shocked a few and I received almost no replies.

One recent "highlight "moment for me was when I went to my GYN ( not fertility one but he had been doing scans and prescribing drugs for me) to have the first scan at about 5 weeks to confirm how many.  I was fairly certain I was carrying trips then as the hormone levels were off the charts and the previous recipient of this donor had trips.  SO I was not really surprised.  The GYN never once congratulated me on the pregnancy; instead he looked very grave and upset with me and said "why did you transfer three!!??" in a VERY accusatory tone. Needless to say I have not gone back to him.

I know that regarding miscarriage a lot of people look at it the way your BIL does and I think that may often be true in a natural pregnancy or if the m/c happens later.  I sort of thought the same way before doing fertility treatment or maybe it was my way of being able to cope.  But this last year my DR/ clinic made me see it more as that embryo was a fighter and was ready and trying to implant but that the lining / environment was not right or could not sustain it.  I know I sort of preach on this topic but in my own experiences and research, D & C are tricky.  Often you do need them but they can cause damage ( see Asherman's syndrome) and cause further problems in of themselves.  Alternatively if lining problems are suspected it seems far better to do a hysterscopy, diagnostic one first, even if it is more expensive. IMO. 
bonnie/ b123


----------



## Jaydi

Jd48 hope you are doing ok xxx

Rsmum – thanks for your support about my job – I’m still feeling a bit lost about it all.  I wasn’t happy there but it ended so suddenly – and tough just before Xmas and when we are trying to finding money for another treatment.  I think all of us here must be tough cookies to still be ploughing on.  But at the mo I feel a bit of a soft mushy cookie!  

Rsmum sorry to hear you are feeling so sickly.  It’s rotten when your dream comes true and then you don’t feel well enough to enjoy it – the guys have it easy!  You have the best excuse for having an easy Xmas don’t you?  Can’t you do the online Oxfam gifts?  Everyone can have a card saying you bought an Oxfam goat for their present this year.  I see you can even give a bag of Oxfam Fertiliser!  Now that’s an idea for my BIL…    Have you seen the OxfamUnwrapped.com advert?  

Bonnie – hope the antibiotics are working now and giving you an easier time. What bad luck to get this.  Thanks for your advice about D&Cs etc – keep preaching.

Lesleyj – have you got your puter running again?  The only tip I know is try switching it off and back on again – what every IT ‘expert’ says    .  Hope you’re doing ok this week  

Love to all  

Jaydi x


----------



## RSMUM

Jayd -   Isn't that the cure for any electrical thing going wrong?!


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Finally managed to get around to posting after a little while, I've not forgotten about you all, just been quite busy at school.

JD, sorry that you got a confirmed negative, I can understand how fed up you must be.  Wishing you all the very best for your FET next year    As for insensitive remarks, I also have one to add.  It was from a doctor on the maternity unit who identified that my cervix had opened early at 22 weeks and saw the sack bulging.  His response was "you're having a miscarriage, we'd better get IT out!"  We complained to the senior nurse about that who apparently gave him a strong talking to.  He had no tact whatsoever, especially as we'd only heard Zak's heartbeat the day before.

Lesley, thanks for your kind thoughts.  Keep those fingers crossed for me please.  Hope your comp is up and running again, feels like my right arm is cut off when I don't have access.  It will take time for you to come to terms with things, take time and don't rush it.  

Jaydi, also thanks for message - we fly next Wed, 21st Nov, hopefully.  I've just had my scan and have 9mm lining, the donor has had her first scan and Ruth says things are fine.  Hope things continue to do well.

Love to the Abroadies I haven't mentioned.

Lara x


----------



## jd48

Hi

Lara what an awful thing to say to you!  I am sure that we could all fill a few pages with insensitive remarks.  I suppose that I should not be suprised that continued  contact with the medical profession in the field of obs and gynae still produces stupid remarks.  I look back on my years of contact and that it was only recently that a doctor decided that it was worth looking at my ex to see if there was a reason for all my m/c.  The assumption had always been that my age was the factor (which was probably true to a degree) and no-one thought to look at my ex because he was younger.  I also feel that with fertility often the focus is on the woman intially.  Anyway, on a more positive note, at least I now have a doctor in whom I have trust!  Good luck with your next treatment.

Jaydi, I am sorry to hear about your job.  I hope that a fresh start in the new year will bring you a better job and a large bump!  I am not suprised that you feel like a mushy cookie but I hope that you crisp up in time (in the nicest possible way of course!).  I am always amazed by the strength of the women here who, faced with huge disappointment manage to scrape themselves up and keep going.  I think that if someone had told me that I would split with my partner this year, have a m/c and a failed cycle I would probably have asked to skip 2007 but you face it and come out the other side.  I am lucky that I have good family support which has enabled me to have further treatment otherwise that would have been another loss!

I am very interested in the oxfam bag of fertiliser as a christmas gift and plan to spend my day thinking of who might like this as a christmas gift!

I am off to see father christmas arrive with his reindeer this afternoon!  Apologies for not mentioning everyone but I am still getting to know you all!
Love jd48


----------



## jd48

Ps  Can anyone tell me when AF is likely to arrive following a failed cycle?  I had the dipheryline (SP?) injection so know that it might make a difference??

Thanks jd


----------



## A-D

HI all
Sorry for absence...again...I'm so rubbish at this, but I do try...

So sorry to hear your worst fears confirmed JD and Mini-me...big hugs to you

BIG HELLO to everyone..you're all so lovely and I am keeping up with your posts...just scared of doing personals in case I miss someone out and upset them!

All is well on the jamina front, apart from the usual problems with friends just not getting me and my tx...stopped work to pursue this and all I hear from them is 'you're so lucky to JUST be a housewife' - I know I am lucky in that respect, but if I wasn't infertile, I wouldn't be a housewife, I'd be a working mum...it drives me mad! How can anyone possibly be jealous of the situation we find ourselves in!!

Rant over...sorry...
love you all lots
xx jamina xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Me too - sorry for not posting more - but it's a bit quiet on here lately isn't it? I know some of us are having a bit of a break from posting as much (me included) but we still are thinking about each other.

Jd48, sorry to hear you've had such a bad time, and not just this year. Glad to hear that you have a supportive family - it makes such a difference, especially as you're now separated. Your post struck a chord with me as before our next tx we are intending to get some DNA and FISH analysis on DH's sperm. We did have ICSI, but as we also had a chemical pregnancy, it's worth having these tests. Like you, the emphasis has been on testing my fertility and not DH's (he's younger, but not had any children) and I'm a bit scared of the decisions we'll have to make if the tests show that there are some chromosome problems. Anyway, nice to have you on the board and roll on 2008!  xxx

Jaydi - good suggestion about the Oxfam gifts for those that aren't feeling up to Xmas shopping - I got half a lama last year from someone at work! Hope the job hunting is going ok  

Lara - been thinking about you and wishing you well for your trip to Spain. Glad your lining is behaving itself and that the donor is looking good. Will be keeping everything crossed for you this week  

Jamina, nice to hear from you, don't worry about not posting much - you're not rubbish! I can understand how annoyed you are at the housewife comments - people just don't realise why we do what we do with our lives and that's even the ones that know about our fertility tx!! I'm wondering whether to do the same as you actually and give up work before next tx. I definitely want to change my job after next tx whatever the outcome and I also want to try and take the 2ww off anyway (as well as time off needed to go to Spain). DH has a well paid job at the mo so it might just be possible....we'll see. Have you planned when to go for your next tx yet?

Lesleyj, hope that work is taking your mind off things and that you're feeling stronger  xxx

Jules, thinking of you, and hope that the counselling is doing you some good xxx

RSMUM, sorry you're feeling sickly and don't worry about Christmas too much, as someone said, you've got the perfect excuse! It's great to hear that everything is well with you anyway  

I'm actually feeling much better than last time I posted and looking forward to Christmas. We also have quite a few social happenings planned which will be nice for a change. And we're having a few days in Switzerland the weekend before Xmas which will hopefully be nice snowy break for us, one where we don't have to worry about tx for once!

Lots of love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## A-D

Mrs Bunny

We've got our initial appointment in Alicante on the 30th of this month...getting quite excited...just trying not to let anyone else burst my bubble. We told everyone about it last time, but we're not this time...I expected too much of people and they mean well...they just don't have a clue! I'm fed up with justifying myself! Thanks for your kind words...what a crappy day today...in so many ways!

Love to all
xx jamina xx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Jamina,  
Good luck with your upcoming trip and don't ever worry about posting personals.  Sometimes members do and sometimes don't.  I had a very intense job and non stop travel and still tried to do IVF while also living between London and Paris and renovating a flat in UK.... no wonder it never worked then.  I needed to stop and circumstances sort of ended my job in 2001( 9-11).  Unfortunately though I have never made it back into full time salaried work because of treatments and my DD ( Illnesses, surgeries)and spending more then 40 hours a week just looking into iVF, clinics, treatments, research, etc!!!!!  I have lived off and done past treatments from past savings and online income here and there.  I would say to stop or go parttime or find a flexi job if you can afford it.  BUt have your finger on something you can go back to if need be, when pregnant or just after.  
With time I felt more and more isolated as I did the same as you... more or less told everyone about tx at first but progressively retreated with time into not telling anyone really.  Their are too many strong opinions even from friends I got fed up and upset by it all.  I did not tell my parents until now as with the breakup and donors I felt there was no plausible way to explain things  ( they know I am no tramp so would not figure out how I got PG at 46 two months after splitting with DP!!!!  )  They many times wondered what I was doing, why not working, etc.  I have always worked very hard my whole life as does all my American family.  I felt that they thought I was either very lazy living in socialized France or depressed or became "mushy" brained as a mom and couldn't get a job!!!!    ( well some of these kind of happened as well.    )
You never have to justify yourself over fertility treatment; it is not your fault you are having these problems.  It is an illnesses just like anything else that needs medical care.  BUt I know how you feel as we all have found ourselves feeling we had to justify anyway.
It is so strange as any other kind of illness or disease no one would question you doing everything to be cured... but not so with infertility.  Still so many people think children just happen or they do not and you are expected to just accept that.

Jaydi--- I was just thinking... maybe we could all get together and send Oxfam gifts of manure to those insensitive DRs and so forth we all know!!!!     

Lesleyj-  I am thiking of you and still sending you hugs.  HOpe you are feeling better now. We really have to meet up when I get over next to UK.  

Strikes are worse then ever today in Paris and the weather is rotten.  Basically have been hibernating, just getting DD to school and dance and handling the basic stuff.  This cough is still wearing us both down.  I seem to be really tired lately and needing some naps and well then the day is rather shot!!!

Hello to everyone else... hope all is OK.
Love,
Bonnie/ b123


----------



## safarigirl

loving the idea of manure as a christmas gift!!!!!!!!!

jamina so glad your trip is coming up soon - manure to all those insensitive folk!

big hello to all the other abroadies, sorry no personals, nursing a cold, but wanted to pop in and read the news ....


----------



## Jaydi

Lara – I’ve still got them crossed !  Good luck!      

Jd – hope you’re doing ok x

Jamina – It makes my blood boil when people don’t get what we’re going through.    I feel furious on your behalf!  You are so right.  This isn’t a very lucky place to be is it?  Like my friend telling me recently (before I lost my job) that I was lucky I could earn enough to pay for treatment – BUT I DON’T FEEL LUCKY!  I want to make babies at home in bed with my DH like everyone else does!!!!    And so many of us put our careers on hold so we don’t over stress ourselves while doing treatment.  It’s an awful situation we are in – absolutely.  I don’t know whether to start work again right away or wait until after our treatment.  It will be so hard to start a new job and have everything else going on.  But I am already getting comments about being at home – and I’m still on garden leave!!   Rant as much as you like Jamina – I’m with you on this one!  
Hey not long until your trip to Alicante – that’s great.  

Lesleyj – hope you’re ok.  Big hugs.  

Mrs Bunny – I love Switzerland.  A friend of mine is half Swiss and I’ve had few lovely trips there.  You lucky thing!  Are you skiing?    I’ve skied in Zermatt – so beautiful!  Hope it gives you a boost.  I appreciate your thoughts about working and treatment.  I’m in a dilemma about it.

Bonny – you are so right.  It is strange that with any other illness people would expect you to take time off to get cured!  Thank you for pointing that out.  It seems people think if you can’t get pregnant easily then you have to say ‘It’s not meant to be’.  But that must be smug fertile people surely?  Wow I have had so many thoughtless comments about our fertility problems over the years.  But no one would say that about any other disease would they?  Yes what a list we will have on our Xmas pressie list for the Oxfam Manure delivery!!  
I know what you mean about hibernating.  So dark even in the middle of the afternoon!  Sorry you still feel ‘under the weather’ I think hibernating sounds the best thing for you.  Be kind to yourself - I fancy a few naps and I don’t have little ones to think about and carry round! x x x 

Safarigirl that will be my new curse on insensitive folk – ‘Manure to you!’ they will no doubt look puzzled but I’ll be happier!
Look after yourself with the rotten cold.  Hope it doesn’t last x x x

Hello to everyone !  

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Jaydi - I have often thought of saying to people " there were five people in the room when my daughter was concieved " when they go on and on about how they stopped the pill, went on a romantic weekend, ooh just fell pregnant " just like that" etc..etc..etc..etc..just to see the look on thier faces.... I truly believe infertility is a disability as basically we can't do the things that other people take for granted....oh sorry I feel a rant coming on....   ....I'm one of those who stopped work too focus on tx too so I really feel for you and understand where you are coming from..one thing I want to add is that my DD is now 6 and understands how she was conceived and as a result is very very aware of how much we fought to have her and what a long battle we went through  - she said the other day  "how much we loved her and how special she was cos we really really really wanted to have her "..

not sure if this has added anything to your discussions just wanted to add my ramblings..  

HUGE hugs to you all

Rsmum XXXXXX


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry girls, I know I haven't been posting but I've been keeping an eye on you all. DD has been poorly the last few weeks (well 7 to be exact!) and it on antibiotics (Bonnie, I can identify with the coughing fits at all hours!) and I've been laid up with a nasty stomach bug. I just feel fed up of everything in my life being a massive struggle and I want to enjoy some time with Bella before this next tx, without worrying about her being sick or worried over whether or not dh's sperm will be permitted to leave the country. I wish I had dh around to give me a hug, and to reassure me that 'we'll get through this together' (which is what he would have done). Instead I just feel very down & alone with it all. Its hit me in the last few days that even though I am a single parent, I often forget that I am a widow. Dh is still very much a part of our lives and always will be, but I miss having him here by my side.

Sorry for the moan, it helps to have a place where I can come to & just be real. Love to all my special FF friends.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Fidget

Awwwwwww Girls

        all round for all of you

Sasha Hun a special one for you sweetie



love n hugs

Debs
xxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi! - Sorry for the lack of postings, don't get much time at work.  I am sooooo missing my internet connection at home - tried switching it on again and only got the blue screen of death. 

Anyway, just wanted to send the hugest of hugs to all who are having a crummy time at the moment (Sasha especially), and lots of love to all the other fantastic peeps on here.

I have been keeping my head down, but obviously not low enough as my BFs husband called up last week for computer help from my DH (who is off working abroad for 4 weeks) then, after he said how sorry he was to hear about my miscarriage, asked if I thought my being overweight had anything to do with it........ I could hear my BF squeaking 'OMG' in the background.  I know he's an a*se, but it was enough to set me back a few steps.  MEN!

Boss just back in office, so gotta go

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## A-D

Hi all...hope you're all doing okay. Glad it's stopped raining. Thanks for all the support regarding friends and their insensitivity. I wonder how many times we post about this...says a lot about other people doesn't it!

Anyway, just a quickie to let you know I love you all loads. Off to alicante in just over a week...can't wait, but a bit nervous too!

xxxxxxxx jamina xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Dear Sasha – how are you feeling today?      
I sometimes feel I’m in an It’s a Knockout competition trying to run up a greased ramp to put some water in the barrel but with a huge bungee on my back pulling me down – a constant struggle.  And I know that it is nothing compared to what you are going through.  Love and hugs to you.  I think the memory of your DH gives you the strength to keep going on this marathon but just now you have  everything else on top – it’s just too hard isn’t it?  It sounds very normal that you don’t think about being a widow.  It is very early days since you lost DH, keep being kind to yourself won’t you?  It’s too hard soldiering on all the time.  Words don’t feel enough to give you the biggest hug and support I can.  I’m so glad you posted here today.  Keep checking in with us won’t you? Be as real as you like.  xxx  

Thanks Rsmum – it has really helped me to hear your thoughts.  I feel calmer today giving myself permission to focus on my fertility.  Bonnie’s idea that if you have a disease you take time for yourself to get well is so true.  Thank you so much for sharing the story about your daughter – that is so beautiful.  What a darling.  

Hi Jamina, not long now!  That’s great.  Have you been to Alicante before?  The town I mean?  I have but it was years ago and can’t remember anything although would probably recognise it if I went back.  All I remember was sandy beaches and buying lovely food in the market. Why is it always about food with me??      

Lesleyj – Well I feel very sorry for your BF – she is actually married to that man!   He thinks he an expert on computers, fertility and weight loss – and he is obviously deluded about all 3 !!!  Makes you wonder what else he thinks he’s an ‘expert’ on …   Your poor friend!
Big hugs darling.  It’s horrible feeling so vulnerable.  Here was a guy masquerading as someone who could help you – tell your BF to keep him away from the phone in future.  

Lots of love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Have just been sent this funny and thought it would be good for those ladies needing a laugh at the moment.  Hope I don't get into trouble for posting it - couldn't see any guidelines about posting jokes.  It's not rude anyway.

The Washcloth.............. 

I was due for an appointment with the gynecologist later in the week.  Early one morning, I received a call from the doctor's office to tell me that I had been rescheduled for that morning at 9:30 am. I had only just packed everyone off to work and school, and it was already around 8:45am. The trip to his office took about 35 minutes, so I didn't have any time to spare. 

As most women do, I like to take a little extra effort over hygiene when making such visits, but this time I wasn't going to be able to make the full effort. So, I rushed upstairs, threw off my pajamas, wet the washcloth that was sitting next to the sink, and gave myself a quick wash in that area to make sure I was at least presentable. I threw the washcloth in the clothes ba sket, donned some clothes, hopped in the car and raced to my appointment. 

I was in the waiting room for only a few minutes when I was called in. Knowing the procedure, as I'm sure you do, I hopped up on the table, looked over at the other side of the room and pretended that I was in Paris or some other place a million miles away.  I was a little surprised when the doctor said, "My, we have made an extra effort this morning, haven't we?" I didn't respond. 

After the appointment, I heaved a sigh of relief and went home. The rest of the day was normal Some shopping, cleaning, cooking. 
After school when my 6 year old daughter was playing, she called out from the bathroom, "Mommy, where's my washcloth?" I told her to get another one from the cupboard. She replied, "No, I need the one that was here by the sink, it had all my glitter and sparkles saved inside it." 

Never going back to that doctor ever.

Hope it made you ladies laugh - it certainly did for me.

Quick update too - Donor had 6 eggs retrieved, 4 have fertilised, transfer tomororow morning.  Let you know then how I got on.

Love to all

Lara x


----------



## jd48

Hi everyone

Sasha, a huge hug to you!  I am sorry that you are feeling low.......will send you an email.

Lesleyj, I can't believe what your bf's hubby said!  I think that we could all write a book with the insensitive comments.  After my miscarriage in May someone said that maybe it was for the best as I was on my own!  Sometimes I just laugh with disbelief at the comments that are made.

Jaydi, your post about the its a knockout competition cheered me up.  Sometimes it is so hard to deal with the ups and downs of this process and it amazes me how we all cope with such disappointment and keep going.  At times it is hard to keep hope but I suppose that that is what keeps us trying to succeed.

Bonnie, I can empathise with your situation and have thought about what comments I might get if I am successful.  I am lucky to have a supportive mother who is paying for my treatment and who backs me 100%.  She deals with insensitive remarks head on and her support to me is invaluable.

Good luck Jamina on your forthcoming treatment!

Mrs Bunny, I have been impressed with the service that we have received from the genetic counsellor so if your DH is identified as having a problem then you could get a lot of help and support.  There is a lot now that can be done.  If my ex had agreed to my using his sperm then there are a number of tests that could be done to help in a successful outcome.  Good luck!

Apologies for forgetting anyone as I don't want to offend.  I am still learning!!

Love jd


----------



## three_stars

Lara,  that was very funny!

Lesleyj- next time you see that guy take that computer of yours that is not working and crack it over his head!

Sasha 
Big hugs to you hun!!!!!!!!  I know how easy it is to start feeling sorry for myself sometimes for being all alone but missing your lovely husband is very hard to bear I am sure ..  
mostly for me it all hits me hardest when I or we are sick, am sleeping bad and the weather is grey and cold..... so had a lot of that trio lately.  A sunny day can help though so lets hope we see some blue skies soon.

Love to all abroadies.
b123/ bonnie


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks girls,

Bella was still unwell today but at least she ate a tiny bit despite being sick again. I just find things so exhausting at the moment. I just want the struggle to stop so I can get off & take a breathe. Thank you to all of you for your words of encouragement, especially Jaydi & Bonnie.

Lesley, sometimes people can be so insensitive for lack of things to say or knowing otherwise. I'm just so sorry that you've had to deal with that sort of attitude on top of everything else that you've been through. Maybe in future you can distance yourself from this person, particularly when you are feeling vulnerable.

Hi JD, lovely to have you posting here.

Jamina, hope all goes well in Alicante. 

Lara, wishing you all the best for your transfer, hun. Thank you so much for sharing that story with us. It made me giggle out loud, so it definitely achieved the desired response.

Love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya,
I'm not managing to post much right now but just wanted to send a massive hug to Sasha                    and to the lovely Bella who I hope gets well soon.

Lara- all the best for transfer and a BFP. Hope everything goes brilliantly for you, keep us posted.    

Jamina- hope to meet up next week, slap those friends from me.  

Crusoe- thinking of you this week.      

RSMum- keep meaning to drop you an email, I did write a quick one to your new address but it bounced back. Thinking of you anyway and so glad to read on bumps and babies that you're doing great.

Bloobs- hi to you hun, hope you're ok. xxx

No time for any long missives but wanted to say I was thinking of you all.
Lots of love
Giggly
xx

PS Off to an intro to adoption meeting next week and had my hair cut yesterday- darn woman scalped me! Now I need either 2-3 months for it to grow back or a bag on my head! How do you think the SWs will feel about a prospective adoptive parent wearing a paper bag We're only finding out info but it's a step ahead.


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Having spent this afternoon depressing myself unsuccessfully shopping for Xmas pressies for other peoples' children I came home and did a sweep on the Early Learning website and Amazon and now don't have to go near another kids clothes or toy shop over the festive period!!   I can definitely recommend this approach!


----------



## RSMUM

Great idea Giggles! I will send you an E-mail as my silly computer automatically links people to a wrong address if you click on it - perhaps you could wear a Christmas hat at the meeting?  Perhaps not...  I'm off to get my hair done today - first time in 5 months! It's a lovely two-tone affair these days!  Am quite nervous as have a day at school as a supply teaching assistant but on Friday afternoon I'll be alone with the kids ( only 6 5 yr olds but.....) seems so silly to be scared but I guess its the responsibility....anyway I'm   about it...bit different to your teaching experiences I guess! Best of luck at the meeting - let us know how it goes please.

Lara -      Sounds good!

Crusoe - what's happening with you then? Has the time finally arrived again? Often think of you hun ..MUST send you an IM  

Jemina - Can't believe that comment!    I think we could just go on and on with our list eh? The ;last one I got was, on announcing my BFP - " Now don't do anything silly like last time! "    

Better go - keep doing this - rabbitting on forgetting the time and then it's all madness and me getting all shouty!STILL haven't any Xmas pressies - think it'll be books and CD's AGAIN this year! Good old Amazon   

Love to you all

D X


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies... just to say Happy Thanksgiving today if anyone is celebrating this. I don't do a special dinner anymore as gave up on finding cranberries and pumpkin pies and whole roasted turkeys in Paris.  I do miss being home and enjoying the feast my mom puts on.

It is such a big celebration of family, friends and giving thanks.... so just want to say thank you to all of you for being who you are and sticking together on this journey!!!

Much Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Lara good luck for ET today!!  Everything still crossed for you x x x  Loved the story.     

Jd – can’t believe what that insensitive idiot said to you in May!  Great you have a super mum on your side.  

Sasha hope you are doing ok today x  

Giggly – hope the meeting next week goes well.  It feels quite daunting at first doesn’t it?  (I have been a foster carer) but after everything else we have been through its not so hard really and it does all fall into place in time – one step at a time.  Great!  I like D’s Santa Hat solution.  My experience of SWs is that they need a few surprises – they can get bogged down with ticking boxes.  
You are so right about the Xmas shopping – how many years have I coped with buying pressies for other peoples’ children – how many years??  And in all that time no one has ever wondered if that is hard for me.  And do you have friends who announce ‘We are only buying for children this year because it all gets too expensive’?  Which means I buy for them and in return I don’t even get a sachet of bubble bath.  They don’t even buy a bone for my dog.  Yeah that’s fair.  And another reminder I don’t have a family.  It’s quite tough sometimes isn’t it?  

Rsmum – There just aren’t enough baseball bats for some people are there?   Can’t believe your BFP negative comment.  Are some people jealous??

Love to Crusoe xxx      

Bonnie – hope you are doing ok Big hugs x  Happy Thanksgiving   sorry no pie can you do something with this?  

Love to all – Good Luck Lara  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

Jaydi!!!  Was looking for a turkey smiley but couldn't find one... Yeah I'll take the pumpkin... YUmYUM

Good luck Lara!

bonnie


----------



## Fidget

Bonnie sweetie

here you go just for you hun 

if you quote me you can steal the link.............










or you can have this one............










Happy thanks giving sweetie

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## three_stars

thanks


----------



## Lara B

Hi, just a quickie from me.  Thanks for all your lovely well wishes.  I'm now back from transfer and we have two lovely little embies on board, 1 4 cell with 2% frag and 1 4 cell with 15% which Ruth says are grade 1.  Now gonna put my feet up and relax with hubbie as slave for the day.  

Sorry for no personals, gonna get off this computer and chill

Lara x


----------



## Jaydi

Well done Lara and Slave!  Great news!  Your lovely embies sound just perfect.  Have a happy day in bed.

Time to relax      

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## MOODY

HI  girls,  i would like to hear from all of you who have/ having T.X. in I.M. BARCELONA. SPAIN.
As i am going out there myself and would like to know what to expect AS d.h. and myself are having D.E. an ISCI.  We sent a e mail to then , wanting a apointment sometime in jan 08.They e mailed back with price list, and that they were closed dec 24-jan-4 . Soo that is great we will have a date in jan decicded! WHEN we get our PASSPORTS SORTED    as we never had passports before, (we like where we live so much)   In a lovly village, in Ireland, where the scenery is to die for! with lakes an montains. Well now we are running around like   looking for our certs!   some where in the house   should have them sorted nx wk. I am feeling down at the mo, not in mood for  I just want to get on with T.X. Sorry 4 boring you. love MOODY XX


----------



## three_stars

Lara.... good luck  and take it easy now.

Moody.. welcome to our group. 

Bonnie


----------



## MOODY

HI  Bonnie, thank you for the welcome, i am so injoying reading the Abroadies    
          love MOODY  
Hi Lara, i have been reading all about you, good luck   and take care of yourself   and your little embies    love MOODY


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

Welcome to Moody, hope you get your passports sorted out so you can make that all important trip to Spain to get the ball rolling! Know how you feel about wanting to get on with tx, it is frustrating to wait, but at least IM don't really have a waiting list for donors. Good Luck!

Bonnie, hope you enjoyed your thanksgiving day, even though you weren't in your homeland with all the traditional things around you! I can tell that the 'thanksgiving spirit' was with you though!

Lara, so excited for you and your embies! Hope you are taking it easy and have a good journey home. Sending lots of love and        your way!
And I liked the washcloth story  

Jaydi, you say such nice things to everyone! Maybe being able to focus on your fertility will help you get ready for that next tx which you are still building up to. I hope so. Just being able to stand back a bit from other aspects of life does help. By the way, no I'm not skiing (have always wanted to but never have), just going to Lausanne xxx

Sasha, so sorry to hear that you are feeling down without your DH. This time of year does make us think about and realise more what is missing in our lives. I hope your daughter is feeling better and that you can enjoy that quality time with her that will hopefully lift your spirits too. Big hugs  

Giggly, glad you have planned to go to an adoption meeting to find out more. It will give you something to think about (and stop you worrying about your hair!!). It's nice to know that you're still watching out for us xxxx

RSMUM, how's your hairdo? Hope it's made you feel a bit more human! How was this afternoon, alone with the kids? I'm sure they loved you!

Crusoe, thinking of you xxxx

Jd, thanks for the comments about genetic counselling. Hopefully it won't come to that, but what you said has made me feel slightly more at ease. Hope you are ok xx

Lesleyj, hope your home internet is restored asap!

Love & hugs to everyone 
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

lara - still laughing - may you glitter and shine all the way to a great big positive!!!!!!  (what beautiful embies as well ..... take it easy, rest up and laugh as much as you can!)

big hello to everyone else, and a big big hello to moody. ....


----------



## MOODY

Hi mrs bunny,     thank you for the warm wecome   and advice ,
        LOVE  MOODY.  

HI  Safarigirl,   thanks for the warm wecome  
      love MOODY.


----------



## RSMUM

Lara - How are you doing hun?

Moody - Good luck with finding all the paperwork etc.. I had TX at IM but it was YEARS ago so things may have changed. When I was there there was no waiting list, I took the pill for about a week and then went straight into the patches etc. I think - I'll have to dig out my old protocol but you are probably better off checking with the girls who have been more recently. There was a really nice doctor there from the Uk who is lovely and Dr. O, well, all I can say is that I hardly took in anything he was saying at our first consult cos he is so stunningly gorgeous I just was gob-smacked - hehe!  

Safarigirl - how goes it hun?

Mrs. B - do I owe you an IM? the hair do is great, I asked for it to be a " bit " darker this time and it is rather darker than I expected    But I'm getting used to it. The only thing is, it always looks fab when I leave the salon but a few days later is back to being a shapeless mop..at least now you can't tell how long it's been since my last visit!

Oops better go - just realised the time

Love to you all

D X


----------



## MOODY

Hi RSMUM,  thanks a million  for the infro, as for finding the paperwork, dh an i tore the house apart  we found then  now we have to get new photos done    I look like  from after having the last tmt  I will hate my photos!!! will have to look at them on the passport  for a few years, O well a small price to have to pay  when i get my bfp. I amgoing to think      we will send off for passports on monday  Rsmum i bet he was goodlooking    but i have enough of dh to put up with   hope to hear from you again and everyone else.
Safarigirl thanks feeling in a better mood as you can see    

            Love MOODY.


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Really glad you enjoyed the little story I posted, I'm pleased it had its desired effect.  What lovely wishes from you all - Mrs Bunny, RSMUM, Safarigirl (loved the phrase you used  ) Sasha, Gigglygirl and Bonnie - it's so great to be back on here with you fabulous ladies, can't believe I was actually away for so long before.

Moody - welcome to our supportive family, you'll find lots of information here as well as support at all stages of your cycle.  Thanks for taking time to read more about my story and your kind message.

So I'm back home safe and sound with little Juan and Juanita hopefully snuggling in nicely.  Keep doing my hypnosis CD every day which keeps me lovely and relaxed and thinking positively     Travelling though does take it out of you, so gonna call it a day, back to personals when I'm next on.

Love to all

Lara xx


PS - Is it possible for someone to bump up my bubbles to end in a 7 please??


----------



## Tea63

Just gave you some bubbles Lara 
And want to wish you good luck with Juan and Juanita 
Tea


----------



## MOODY

HI  ABROADIES,   WHERE HAVE YOU ALL GONE?  VERY LONESOME HERE TONIGHT 
    HAS EVERYONE GONE TO BED!!!!   OR A LITTLE BIT OF  
    LOVE. MOODY. X


----------



## RSMUM

Sorry Moody - I was snoozing

Lara _ gave you some more too


----------



## Newday

Hi all

haven't been around much although keeping an eye on things!

My Mum was rushed to hospital 3 weeks agao with a suspected heart attack it wasn't but..... she is 88 and now has to go for an angiogram/angioplasty well thats what I hope. The literature talks about emergency heart ops etc.....

So a little scared and worried at the moment

Dawn


----------



## three_stars

Dear Dawn,

So sorry to hear about your mom.. I do hope she is ok.  I am sure it was quite a scare and that you were very worried.

We had this not long back with my Dad's best friend... it was mild enough that he drove himself to the hospital!  But actually turned out a blessing as it meant that they caught things early before he did have a full attack.  They placed a pacemaker and he has been really well since.  
Also angioplasty 2 yrs ago with Grandma and now heart problem with granddad..  I guess it hits a lot at a certain age and for grandparents their weight and diet is a big factor. Something we all seem to face at some point with aging parents ( or even our aging selves sometimes) and have to not take any day for grant ( I have to keep reminding myself of that )

Take care of you.
bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone  

Welcome Moody!  I don’t know anything about IM Barcelona but this is the place to find out for sure.  So exciting you are getting your passports – I’m afraid it’s compulsory that your photo is embarrassing.  It’s the only source of entertainment in the long customs queues at the airports.  What’s that joke?  “Remember, if you look anything like your passport photo then you’re too sick to travel”.    Good luck with everything!

Lara !  Welcome home with little Juan and Juanita.  Is your hypnosis CD for ivf?  I think I’d like to get something like that.  Big hugs for a positive 2ww.      

Tea – how are you?  Hope things are going well for you. X  

Dawn – so sorry to hear about your mum.  What a worry for you.  Thinking of you and your mum – and sending positive vibes  

Love to Mrs Bunny, Bonnie, Sasha, Giggly, Rsmum, Crusoe, Safarigirl, jd48, LesleyJ, Jamina, Mini-me, Bluebell, Ms Minerva and all abroadies x x x

Well I’m in need of a hug.  Please can someone say something positive to me?  Against my better judgement I was out on a hen-do yesterday.  I love the bride but didn’t know any of the hens which wasn’t so easy.  The oldest of them was 28 I think!  We had a day at a spa followed by crazy antics in the evening around town.  At the meal two girls next to me were chatting about when they planned to interrupt their careers to have their babies.  One said that she knew someone who had just had her first baby at 37 and that was obviously far too old and the woman was finding it really tiring.  I suppose at 28 then 37 is more ancient than you can possibly imagine.  Anyway I felt pretty miserable as they were pulling faces and grimacing at the thought of such an old person having a baby.    Plus I felt envious that they were young enough to make choices like this – and that they had careers that could be put on hold!!

And before all this at the spa I had had a shiatsu massage and had told the woman about my ivf attempts.  It was a lovely treatment but afterwards she told me that I needed to accept that I may never be a mother and I needed to let that go and find myself.  Define myself apart from my fertility. It was all too much really.  I was thinking - not now I still have 12 hours of hen-do to survive! I loved the massage but I hadn’t expected the talk after.  Maybe she has a point because it’s definitely got to me.  But I also don’t know how you do ivf without thinking about it?  But maybe it seems possible not to dwell on your infertility when you have never experienced it for yourself.  The reality is that it is in your face whether you like it or not.
I’m feeling all confused now.    Just when I was planning to focus on my fertility for once !  But I do have PMT too so maybe by next week I’ll feel calmer again?
Love to all
Jaydi xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Jaydi, let me give you the biggest hug that I can possibly fit down this computer        

It takes courage to go on something like a hen night when you don't know anyone. Its so unfortunate that you had both incidents occur at the same event. That conversation you overheard was, as you said, 28 year olds describing their own view of the world. It doesn't mean that what they said was right or true. They take for granted that their fertility will still be intact in a few years time when they decide to try and have baby. They are talking from a point of view which knows nothing of the struggles and heartaches that those of us with IF face on a daily basis (and I hope they will never have to know it firsthand). Still, I know how remarks like that can cut you to the core and make you question what you are doing.

Secondly     how dare that woman say that to you. She doesn't know that you will never be a mum. She only met you a few minutes beforehand. I wish people would stop and think about the power of their words before they actually say them! I know, its really hard but make the decision, here and now, to ignore that remark and not let it eat away at you. This is your choice for your life (together with you Dh of course) and no one, absolutely no one has the right to say anything like that to you. What annoys me is that you shared your journey with this woman. She should have encouraged you and praised you for your steadfast determination in pursuing your dream of having a family. I often think we need a Pride of Britain award or something similar to celebrate the amazing women that we have on this site, yourself included. Its so unfair, but you just have to disregard that remark and other like it that may come your way in the future, as being 100% untrue. 

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

Oh dear Jaydi.  What a terrible experience for you.  I would ignore the 28 yr olds... probably we both thought the same way back then because we did not know any better. Probably younger people are STILL not getting any better education or info about their own fertility in the future.  SO can not even think about being sensitive to others about it.  ANd not likely they knew of your situation.

I have had so many people, IVF GYN, medical professionals and close friends included, give me the same kind of comments... along the lines of accepting your infertility, not making it so important to have children.. and so on and so on... it makes me sick.  Most of the time these people think they are saying something to help you feel better but don't have a clue.  If they did know your pain first hand then they would never say such things.  
Unfortunately outside of fertility circles we are forced to have a rather thick skin about it.  I was never able to separate infertility from the rest of my life... it took it over completely and became my top priority.  I know some here have been better able to cope with it. We all just hang in there and try to move forward; ask for as much support and hugs as you need... anytime.  

Tea- also wondering how you are.

DD and I are hibernating today... not unusual these recent cold winter days.  Coloring, cartoons and computer.  Hope everyone is doing well.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies, thanks for bumping up my bubbles to a lucky seven.

Jaydi, can't believe what you had to put up with yesterday.  As Sasha said, those ladies are looking at the world through their young eyes and haven't really got a clue about their own fertility, and could find themselves in the same situation as us. Their opinions would change then. It is very unfortunate that you then had to put up with the comments from the masseuse who was extremely insensitive considering you bared your soul about the IVFs you'd been through. It's added to a long list that we seem to be creating recently. I hate it when you say "It's my seventh attempt" and the first thing they say is "have you not thought about adoption". I want to scream "yes I have, but want to give every effort into becoming pregnant first, just cos you have children and don't have to think about it!" You just concentrate on your fertility journey - the CD might be helpful for you too. It definitely relaxes me. It's called the IVF companion (i found the details on a thread here). You can buy it from http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/ for about £18 including P&P. There are two main sections - one for before the transfer and one after. Having had a couple of hypnotherapy sessions that have done me the world of good, I believe it can have a very positive effect on you during this tough time.

Dawn  to you too at this very stressful time. Hope your mum is okay.

Nothing to report from me, except to say my blood test is due on 4th December, but Care send the results away so won't get them back until 6th. Still only 14 days though - I'm sure I'll last 

Love to all

Lara xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

sorry I haven't been posting much but I have been following you all.

I just wanted to say "Hi" to Moody. I have had 6 transfers at IM so what I don't know about IM isn't worth knowing. Please PM me if there is anything specific you want to know. But be assured (although they have never got me pregnant) you will be in excellent hands there.

I also wanted to wish Lara well on the 2ww    and to send a big hug to those that might need one. Dawn, Jaydi and Sasha that includes you.     

Love and luck
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Thank you Crusoe, lovely to hear from you. You are often in my thoughts.

Thanks too for all the lovely messages of support. I feel much better (stomach bug now gone) and Bella is no longer throwing up (yipeeee!). I am also going to rejoin a group called the WAY (widowed and young) because I feel that I need to be around others who have been through the loss of a spouse or partner. I did initially join after my dh died but found it too painful as everyone else had children, and here was I desperate to have my husband's child but unable to even talk about it.

I am still anxious about dh's sperm though and the more time passes, the more I begin to worry again that the HFEA might not release it for travel. I'm in limbo land, as obviously my clinic can't make any preparations for this next cycle until they know when the sperm will be shipped over. Yet more waiting! I might give my clinic in London a call tomorrow, just to see if there has been any progress.

Lots of love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## MOODY

HI everyone,    well i have been keeping busy today! cooking the dinner, as we had a full house around today.
which i do not mind as i like to keep busy, an hear all the   you would not belive it !!! there are houses that have 
    decor up since last wk, in an out in the gardens, is it me or is xmas  coming early this year? . anywhy got house back in order   after we tore  into it looking for certs  the other day.
Now were did i put the dam decor for xmas   ah well plenty of time   anyway my dh has gone to bed as he has work early in the morning,he likes to read  to get him off to sleep.
Looked in on him to give him a   what do you think he has been at again........ only reading  MY PICK ME UP MAG again that i buy every wk   MEN   anyhow thats enought about me. 

LARA,  hope your little embies, JUAN-JUANITA are  keeping well   all the best in the  2WW  fingers crossed  
      Love  MOODY.  

Hi  RSAMUM, how are you? .......did you have a good snooz.. last night!!!!   ye ye   
      Love MOODY  

Hi DAWN, i am only new to the ABRODIES, I am so sorry to hear your mother is not well.My heart goes out to you.
you are both in my prayers  
  Love MOODY. XX

jAYDI,  thank you  for making me    i will think of it, when i am at the custom queve....WELL ITS NOT AS IF I AM GOING TO
KEEP MEETING THE SAME PEOPLE IS IT?    

CRUSOE,  Thank you for being so kind   it is great to talk to all the girls.
who are  very surportive here,  i am going to light a candle in church tomorrow for you   (you will be a yummy mummy)
  take care. Love MOODY.


SASHA B,  I am so sorry, for your loss, but please God, the HFEA will release it soon, and you will have part of DH
back again. Best of luck, God bless. love MOODY. XX 

hI JAYDI, here is a big   from me, they are 28 and think they know it all. We all know now that you can not plan ahead, if all of us  could be that age again! we would have our fertiilty checked, to see everything  was in working order.
AN DH, those girls and many more like them, do not know before they know it they will be our age.the years fly by 
As for that massage Lady   she must think she is clairvoint   or what  
      cheer up! i am sending you     feck look at the time  Bed is calling me, O NO CAN HEAR DH SNooooooo
ing from here  only one thing for it peg on his nose.       Gooodnight everyone.
                Love MOODY.XX


----------



## jd48

Hi everyone

I just wanted to echo what has already been said to Jaydi.  I know how upsetting it can be to have such comments made to you.  Firstly I would completely ignore the massage lady.  She may be speaking from something personal in her own life and certainly does not know what will happen with you or anyone else.  I too have had remarks like that particularly after my last treatment where people assume that you are giving up..........erm no!!  Like Bonnie says we have to develop such a thick skin but it is hard.  After my m/c in the spring I saw a consultant in england who suggested that the answer to my miscarriage problems (he initially refused to do any genetic testing on my ex!) was to eat more fish and go to Paris 'as that is where most babies are conceived'  any view on that Bonnie??!!  Well my gp refused to prescribe the latter on the nhs as he didn't think that he could get it past the pct!  The consultant then went on to tell me that I was wasting my money on donor treatment as it never worked because the body woul reject a foreign object!  That one got me down for a while until I logged on here and found evidence to the contrary.  Anyway, what I am trying to say is keep positive and ignore the unhelpful remarks.  Look at all the postivie results here and keep believing!!!

Hi to everyone else.  A big hug to Sasha and I hope that you get good news about dh's sperm.

love jd


----------



## Jaydi

Aww you’re so lovely girls!  Thanks so much for my hugs and supportive words – just what I need.  I’ve been really thrown by Saturday.  I guess it’s a compliment to my youthful looks   that the girls were including me in their chat about 37 being ancient.  They obviously have an idea in mind of what a 37 year old looks like.  I usually like shocking people by telling them my age and shake up their assumptions – but not this night thank you!  In a way I was glad they were making plans and I was encouraging them in that.  They just didn’t consider what might be my situation.  It was the sort of conversation where I would usually move a way but was stuck in the corner with them.  

I had a similar trapped feeling on my last day at work.  I went to say goodbye to the accountant who is 62 years.  He said goodbye and then tried to chat a bit.  He said he didn’t know much about my life outside work but knew I hadn’t been married very long.  So I smiled and then he started this whole bit about having children!  I was gobsmacked and was trying to head for the door but he went on and on.  He said we had married late and now wouldn’t be able to have children because it would be wrong because when the child was in their teens I would be nearly 60.  So I laughed and said oh don’t you recommend running round after a teenager in your 60s.  He said that it would be ok physically but the problem would be that I would look like the child’s grandmother and everyone would mistake me for a grandparent.  I was horrified and kept thinking stop talking now STOP! But he’s someone who once he gets going he just digs deeper and deeper.  I said well it’s natural to have babies up until 50 and that women are still fertile up to that age at least. He said it’s true but it would be very wrong even if we adopted a child.  And that was my last words with him!!  I was already in shock about losing my job and that was the last conversation I had with anyone there.    No wonder I headed straight for M&S Foodhall!  

Sasha thank you for my hugs!  What a darling you are.  You are so right it does take courage to do the hen day thing.  I felt quite vulnerable even before I set off.  But I love the bride and wanted to help make her day special.  Do you ever wish you could teleport out of a situation?  Beam me up Scotty.  
I love your pride of Britain awards – we abroadies all deserve several gold medals each for bravery don’t we?  I hope you have good news from your clinic today.  Big hugs.  

Bonnie I think it’s true that young women still don’t know very much about their fertility.  It is shocking.  Well these two do now after sitting next to me!!

I have never had anyone who has remained childless tell me that it’s time to stop trying now.  In fact the opposite is true - sadly DH’s aunt died last year and a poem of hers was read out in the church where she talked about the regret she had about things she had never done - including never having children of her own.   So I think of her looking down on us and urging us on to keep at it for as long as we can.

Lara I agree with you about the comments we get.  That adoption one is said with such ignorance too.  As though you just pop down to the adoption tree and pluck yourself a cute baby.  I know many people who have adopted their children and are very happy – but none would say it was an easy road.  I also know families who have adopted very troubled children whose problems didn’t become apparent until years into the adoption.  They love their children deeply but have a very tough life at the moment.  It’s not all Annie.  I think people still think there are orphanages in Britain with rows of beds of cute children.  It is a tough journey to get the family you dream of whichever way you look at it and ‘have you not thought about adoption’ is a comment from a very ignorant person.
Thanks for the CD tip – I’m going to get it.  I hope it is doing the trick for you.  Thinking of you.  

Crusoe – thank you for my hug.  Hope you’re doing ok x

Moody thanks for the hug and    hope the peg worked  

Jd thanks for your post.  I hadn’t thought why the shiatsu woman said what she did related to herself – so true.  Yes it’s surprising when people suggest you should give up after a m/c isn’t it?  Finally you have managed to get pregnant – surely that’s a good sign??  That is such an insult from your consultant – the Paris thing I mean. It implies you just weren’t relaxed and carefree enough to fall pregnant.  Everyone trots out an anecdote like that and as much as I’d love to be an anecdote I think some medical advice might be more valuable!  If Paris was the answer then there would be an IVF train leaving for Paris every day.  Anyway I’ve eaten fish in Paris and here I am just the same  
Thanks jd you’re a star!

Lots of love to everyone, thanks for understanding!

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MOODY

HI evertyone,   just a quickie, the peg almays works!!!!! i just feel so   doing it  
hi  Jaydi great  you sound   again  
  have to go  for now talk to ye all latter 
  Love  MOODY. XX


----------



## Sasha B

Not the news I was hoping for   . My clinic told me that due to changes at the HFEA, getting consent to export sperm is now taking much longer (weeks!!!). They thought it might be possible to get it over there before Christmas, but not to bank on it. I only have a window of a week after Christmas to ship it over otherwise, this already very stressful cycle will be canceled. So fed up of the whole thing.

Surely this stress can't put me a good frame of mind for this next cycle. And if it does happen on time I will be emotionally frazzled!!! I hate this but its completely out of my hands.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Sasha what a let down for you!  Big hugs.  I hope your clinic will be able to keep things moving with the HFEA for you.  Why does there have to be this hold up?  It’s so unfair to put you under this extra stress.  As you say this is completely out of your hands now so I reckon the thing to do is to focus on the things you do still have influence over – keeping yourself as calm as you possibly can and preparing as best you can for this treatment.  I think the worst thing about this whole process is the lack of control we have.  So put your attention on the bits you can control and make them the best they can be              Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## jd48

Hi, Sasha, I echo what Jaydi has said and have sent you an email.

Well I had to make a comment about the 62 year old accountant......when was he last at the school gates!!  Age is a state of mind not just how many years you have lived!!  I have 10 years on you and consider myself very lucky to be in a position to stand at the school gates (without my zimmer frame as I only use it for special occasions!).  I am no different to any other mother and am treated no differently,  Age is not a factor for DD.  She is interested that I am 8 years older than her father but only because it makes me wiser!  The  most important thing (regardless of age) is the relationship that you have with your child and what you are able to give to them......on that note I am off to use the commode!

Best wishes to everyone
Love jd48


----------



## Lara B

Hi Sasha

So sorry to hear that you've got to wait longer - I really hope that things are sorted for you quickly and you are able to go through the cycle without that much stress. 

Lara xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quick hello from me as I hardly get a chance to catch up now that I am back at work !

Welcome to Moody ... you are amongst the loveliest bunch !

Jaydi ... well, there's something to be said for the kind of people who go into accountancy ... much better financial skills than people skills ! (sorry, hope no accountants in abroadies !).  I can remember leaving  one of my jobs and an accountant, funnily enough, asking me when 'it' was due.  I made him squirm by asking what 'it' was, knowing already that unfortunately what he was referring to was my bump of fat that I have had since I was in my 20s, ie that has always been where i have put weight on even when slim everywhere else ! He was really embarrassed but I felt delighted .... at least then I was blissfully ignorant about future infertility issues !

Sasha, you poor lovely.  I wish there was something I could do to help.  Loads of big fat hugs from me and I hope you get the answers (and results !) you need soon from HFEA.  I take it you have told them your tx timetable, to show them that they have a deadline to work to ? 

Crusoe, love to you too.  I am sorry I am a bit lost with exactly where things are, but I think your FET must be imminent.  Am I right ?  Big hugs and the stickiest ever of vibes.  

Giggles, have you had your meeting yet ?  If so, how was it ?  I bet they were bowled over by you and DH ! Still hoping to meet you again next week !

Love to everyone else and sorry to have drifted away a bit recently.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Sahsa B.,  
I am sorry the HFEA is still giving you a hard time but at least it looks like you might get the license even though delayed.  This is a good sign isn't it?  I know you were being told no before.  The most important thing for you is to get it moved to your foreign clinic... the rest will work out for you after that step.  Crossing fingers for you.  I know it must be so frustrating to have to keep waiting. 

Crusoe hope you are feeling better and ready for your FET

Have been up all night with  DD; once again an ear infection and crying in pain for hours.  We have both been sick with cough and cold for way too long now and I am feeling rather exhausted and depressed... lack of sleep is my worst enemy and brings out everything negative and bad and plenty of worries. 
So sorry no other personals right now... just hope everyone is ok.  
bonnie


----------



## Fidget

*ahem* Bluebell I am in accounts 

Bonnie hunni, I keep meaning to say I hope you are no where near all these troubles in Paris and that they dont come any where near you  

Hugs

Debs
x


----------



## MrsBunny

Bonnie, sorry to hear that DD is unwell, you've both been through the mill lately with having to cope with these nasty infections and it's no wonder that you're feeling down. Big hugs for you  

Sasha, as Bonnie says the most important thing is getting the sperm exported so if you did have to rearrange the timing of tx, at least you'd be doing so knowing that the sperm was there waiting. I know it's terrible to have to keep waiting and when you've made plans it's very annoying and disheartening to have to change them. In the meantime, concentrate on getting yourself ready for whenever tx may be, as Jaydi says, at least you can be in control of that.  

Jaydi, I think you must be one of those people with a kind face to whom others think they can say anything!! Isn't it funny how some people will say anything to you, not bothering to think of what your personal circumstances are! That man at work is a prime example! forcing his opinion down your throat whether you wanted it or not! What did he expect you to say? And as for the hen day - I guess we have to be prepared for that sort of conversation when we're in the company of twentysomethings - I've been in similar situations. But the shiatsu woman should have been like a therapist - there to listen but not to give opinion - she needs retraining!! The only thing I'd say is that these 'attacks' have probably served to test your resolve and hopefully you've managed to shrug them off with your original hopes and desires a bit battered, but fully intact!   

Bluebell, lovely to hear from you, hope you are enjoying your busy job. xxx

Lara, hope the 2ww is going ok, roll on 6th Dec!     

And Crusoe, thinking of you xxx

Dawn, sorry to hear about your mother, hoping everything is ok xxx

Well we had a bit of a bad weekend as sadly our lovely bunny (on the left) passed away. We found that he had a broken back leg and went for the amputation option on the advice of the vet. But sadly, he didn't survive the anaesthetic. He was quite old for a rabbit (7) so there was a risk to operate but as there wasn't anything else wrong with him (he'd never been to the vet) we decided to give him a chance. Needless to say we're upset and we're gong to miss him terribly (keep automatically looking out of the window to see him). He's buried in the garden with other small animals that we've had between us over the years. At least we had the dog here (he lives with my ex but we have her every few weeks) to comfort us. It's amazing how sensitive animals can be.

Love to everyone else, Lesleyj, Jules, RSMUM, Giggly, Safarigirl, Tea, Jd, Heffalump,Moody, mini-me, Fidget and anyone else reading
xxxxx


----------



## MOODY

Hi bluebell,   thank you for the welcome  ^hug me^
  O Sasha,    i am so sorry to hear you have to wait longer, i cant image
the stress you are going though with HFEA. I am sending you   and plenty
of   take good care of yourself be strong, dont    let then HFEA  
get you down.
Hi Jaydi,   sorry  read about what happend to you on last day at work 
cheer up, you have to be more thick- skinned   just look at then and
imagine them all wearing funny Xmas pants, or whatever comes into your mind
at the time   it always works for me.   .
A big HI to all of the girls  on the ab roadies  be lost without you.
  Love MOODY. XXXXX


----------



## A-D

Hiya all
Just want to say SORRY (that's a big one) for not posting more. I just can't keep up with you all when I do come back on, which makes posting personals really difficult. I hope you understand, but I don't expect you to feel sorry for me either...what a poor FF I am!  

Will try and make a concerted effort to keep up from now on...

xx jamina xx


----------



## MOODY

Hi Jamina, welcome back   i know what you mean..... about trying to keep up with everyone.
I am sure all the FF. are happy to have you back , nice to meet you  
      Love MOODY. XX.
p.s.  can someone blow me some bubbles, please!!!!


----------



## three_stars

Hi Fidget-  thanks for thinking of us.  All that is happening out in the suburbs... which is why I do NOT want to go live in the burbs even though I can not afford more room inside Paris.  The ( sad) death of the two teens appears to be a complete accident.  The were riding an illegal small motorbike way too fast, without helmets and I think no light...maybe they panicked when they saw the police car?  Not sure.  Seems they did not respect the right of way and they basically smashed into the police car destroying the front of it...they had not chance to survive that.  

But as soon as police and suburban youth injury are mentioned in the same sentence it turns into a rioting, burning, vandalizing mess.  The problem is some of these suburbs are mostly immigrants with 50% unemployment of the youth and full of hatred.... a powder keg waiting to explode at the slightest reason.

We are safely hibernating in our little place trying to stay warm and get well.

bonnie


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

I hope you don't mind me posting here.... I wanted to ask you a question... HOw did you make a transition from own eggs to donor... Some people seem to make that transition effortlessly and some people struggle... I have never read anybody struggling once they were pregnant... Do people struggle even then.... Would you mind sharing your emotional know how with me as I am trying to decide whether I can make the leap to donor eggs... My fear that if i stay childless that I may regret it one day as I already regret not starting ttc earlier in spite of being with my dh for a long time now...Also are you all in the tell camp with regards to the origins of the child?


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls, thank you so much for all your wonderful support and sorry if I over reacted a bit. I think all the stress and worry that has built up in the last few months is finally starting to get to me. Bonnie, you're right, the most important thing is to get dh's swimmers out to the Czech Republic. Even though I am doing a cycle with my own eggs, if the sperm isn't out there in time for that January slot then the earliest I can possibly go out would be summer due to work commitments and the logisitics of getting someone to look after DD. Still, I must keep the bigger picture in mind.

Mrs Bunny, so sorry for the loss of your lovely little rabbit. These animals carve out such a place in our hearts that it is so upsetting when they have to leave us.

Jamina, hi. its lovely to hear from you. Bluebell, you too. I miss having you post with us sooooooo much.

Bonnie, so sorry to hear that your DD is still not well. It can be a nightmare, can't it. I hope you both get well very soon. Could you get antibiotics for her as its gone on so long? Bella finally got some last week and her cough (after nearly 2 months) has all but disappeared). Huge hugs to you hun. I think you're amazing.

Tea's almost ready so must dash.

love,

Sasha xxx
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## MOODY

HI Inconceivable   i have allways been of the opinion that ED is not for everyone. 
this must be a personal choice . you have to do a lot of soul searching.In our case dh and myself
could not go through another failed egg retreveal. when the nurse at the F.C. gave me the HCG injection
it was like driving a knife through our hearts . So from that day on we knew the path we had to take.
Transition from not having my own eggs to de was not a problem.
I have been very incouraged latley by a post i read which went somthing along the lines of when the de is placed in 
your womb you personaly imprint on that egg. after all its your blood suply that keeps the embies alive.
Even though the egg has the donners DNA with imprintation it will most likly have my charecteristics.
plus my dh genes, so the embies end up having three parents . 
About teling any child which might be concived in this way . We personaly would not , but that is our choice.
I hope this has been of some help to you. 
Good look with what ever you decide.    Love MOODY.


----------



## MOODY

Hi Bonnie, sorry to hear DD. and yourself are not feeling well  
hope you both  feel much better soon  
Hi Sasha b,  please look after DD. and yourself, please God it will
all work out for you in the end.   
Hi mrs Bunny, sorry to read about your darling  little bunny dying  
An everyone  abig HI  
    lOVE MOODY.


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

Jd48 - no I'm not 37 (I wish!) I'm 44 but the hen girls didn't even think I could be as ancient as 37 so I should be pleased about that. I have done the school gate thing with my foster child so I know what that's about and don't think it's a problem at all. The accountant saying I'd be too old at the school gate when my child was a teenager - well what teenager would want to see their parent at the school gate? Even if I was 30 they'd still think I was ancient. No I don't think that stuff worries me - it's more the being trapped in the corner with someone spouting off their prejudices! Maybe I don't need to become thick skinned just more prepared to hold up my hand and shout 'Enough already!' I love your story about your DD who knows you are so wise - what a sweetheart.

Sasha hope you are feeling ok. I have everything crossed for you so that your plans all go swimmingly (ooh did I really say that?) 

Lara - positive vibes! 

Bluebell - How are you doing? Hugs

Moody - thanks for the Xmas pants image ! 

Crusoe - hope all is going well 

Giggles - Hope your meeting goes well this week

Bonnie - Hope your DD is on the mend now - once the antibiotics start working the pain should go? It's so horrible having an ear infection. You feel so helpless don't you? My foster child had them all the time although once she had the grommets operation she didn't have the pain with it because the pressure can't build up. Take care of you in all this won't you? Hibernation and napping sounds like the best plan. I love the image of you all nice and cosy with DD doing her colouring. 

Fidget - Bluebell - ha ha - what have I started?? 

Mrs Bunny - I am so sorry to hear about your darling Bunny. That is so sad. I think even if he was 17 he'd still have been taken from you too soon - we just want them to always be with us don't we? Do you plant anything to remember your animals? We do - it seems to comfort us to see something living on and more opportunities for memories and talking about them. 

Jamina - hey not long now - are you off to Spain? Good luck.

Inconceivable - have you seen Safarigirl's 'My donor experience' ? So beautifully written and from the heart. I'm so glad you have posted this question here. It is exactly the same question we all go through. My feeling is the same as yours - that I don't want to stay childless and regret it - and I also wish we had started ttc and ivf much earlier. I find it hard that I won't be genetically linked to my child although Moody makes a good point about epigenetics. Have your read about epigenetics? Here is a link :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=79093.0

So sorry to hear you are feeling a bit lost with it all. So many people here can remember that day when they were given the terrible blow of being told it was not advisable to go on trying with their own eggs. I don't think I realised how much I had always imagined one day having a 'little me' in my life until I was finally told it wasn't going to happen. So hard. I hadn't prepared for it in anyway.

My DH was amazing and very supportive but it took me a long time to be able to explain to him just how devastated I was by the news. He didn't feel the same way about it. Also I knew that if we did use donor eggs then I wouldn't want to tell many people. For most of my friends and family it is enough for them to try and take in that we are doing IVF at all. So I didn't want to talk it through with them because I didn't know if I wanted to keep it a secret. Our plan was always to first tell the child their story. So I felt very isolated on top of everything else.

I think my grieving is still coming out and perhaps that process doesn't end until you have a little one in your arms who you love so dearly that you can't even remember that they aren't 100% from you. I know I am still grieving but it's somehow ok now, not that first terrible shock. My DH actually felt better about using donor eggs rather than carrying on because the chances of success are so much higher with DE and he couldn't bear any more BFNs.

I also got some counselling about it - it was the best thing I could do. I went to the counsellor at our uk clinic who was used to talking about these things and she was a star. But now we are through that horrible time and we are able to come to terms with it and feel optimistic about the future (most days! - at the hen party on Saturday the girls were marvelling how one girl's baby looks so very like her - it was true and I felt so envious!!). Now we have a plan and we don't feel overwhelmed with all the choices like we did at the beginning. If you decide to go ahead then just take small steps and it will all unfold for you in time. Don't worry - you are not alone! 

I'm in the tell camp - having been a foster carer I firmly believe in telling children the truth and having no secrets. There is lots of help about what to tell at what age etc. We have never considered keeping it a secret although we don't plan to tell friends and family immediately because we think some will be more interested in that than getting to know who the little person is. Most of them can barely get their heads round ivf ! 

Good luck x

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Thx Moody and Jaydi for your stories/opinions...  

I appreciate your taking the time to write and explain... As Moody says it must be a personal choice... I am aware that I am approaching the end of the road with own eggs, so exploring the options... 
I think I will have to seek counselling...

Moody have you sought counselling?  

I also feel the stigma attached to donor conception would make me think long and hard as to whom to tell if anybody... I guess the initial inclination would be to tell nobody... but don't know whether I could live with that for the rest of life even though my mum, for example, never knew her father as he was killed during the war, but she knew of him, which is still something I guess...  She also has no knowledge of the previous generation, so in a sense she has lived without a good deal of her history all her life...Has turned into a matriarch and control freak ...  Dont' know whether her history/or lack of it  is the reason     

I would hate being judged by people and my kid being stigmatised in any way.... 
Pls do feel free to PM me with any experiences, thoughts if you feel you can post your answers here... I would appreciate it a lot... 

Thx Moody and Jaydi once again....


----------



## A-D

Hi again all...two posts in two days...what IS wrong with me (apart from the obvious! )

Just wanted to welcome Incy onto this thread...I won't post my feelings, as you know what I feel from DE Newbies...but welcome to this thread - you are in great hands here! Between us all we must have a million years experience of infertility    I'm laughing, but I know it's not funny really   

love and kisses to all
xx jamina xx

GG: Soz I didn't reply to your text this morning, was doing my usual DL stuff...will try lunch again soon...maybe next week or week after...text/email/******** when you're free and we'll sort something out


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been around for a while. Life seems to have been so busy lately. Anyway, just wanted to let you know that I am still keeping an eye on you all!!

Crusoe - Good luck with your FET hun. As usual I will be rooting for you. Please let this be the BFP you so deserve!xx

GG - Hope all is good with you too. Hope your meeting went okay. I think you are so brave to say enough is enough and look at alternatives. I just can't bring myself to do that at the moment....but sometimes I really wish I could. Sending you lots of love hun,x

Rsmum - Thanks for your texts. You are so supportive and I really appreciate your 'friendship'. Just wanted to let you know that. Hope all is okay with you.

Bluebelle - Thank you for the cards, they really help. Just knowing that someone else is thinking of you is such a comfort. Thanks for always being there for me. I really appreciate it! Love to Ria,x

Sasha - As if you have not been through enough? I cannot understand what takes the HFEA so long? I really hope everything speeds up soon and you can stick to your dates. Will be thinking of you.x

Jamina - Good to hear from you. How are things with you?

Inconceivable - It's a hard decision to make. I remember it well. You will know when the time is right.x

Jaydi - I felt for you so much when you posted about the 'hen girls'. It's so hard isn't it. I really wish people would think more before they speak! As you say, they must have thought you were there age...good for you!!x

Moody - Great name!! x

B123 - Glad all is well with you. x

Well girls I've probably missed loads of you out and I apologise for that, but I am at work and Must go. So lots of love to you all,

Bel,x


----------



## three_stars

Sasha B.  -  It is so sweet of you to think I am "amazing" ( I wish I did feel that way more often!) but if it were not for you very amazing FFs I would have had a much harder time getting through these last 2 years.  I think of you often as you are a SMNC ( single mom not by choice)  like me and it certainly has it's extra challenges... namely little sleep and no breaks.  But we love being mom's and want our children to have siblings so we come on at it.  Hang in there.  I think it will happen for you.  ONe step at a time... the next one being a shipping container to Czech Rep!

GG- thinking of you and anxious to hear about the adoption meeting.  I hope it was positive experience.
LesleyJ-  hope you are ok
AJ- ??  Hanging in three ok??
Crusoe.. not long now to FET. 
Mrs Bunny- so sorry for your bunny.  I hope you leave his photo.  D loves to look at him and always says "when we have a bigger home can we have a bunny like that one".  Her cousins have bunnies and I always had them growing up.  Grandmother too ( but she was Dutch and had them for the dinner table after they were fattened up.       Oh Dear hope that did not upset you!0

Dawn- I hope your mom continues to be well.
RSMUm- how you feeling?

Inconceivable-  To answer your question will be a long post from me.. I will try to do so in next few days. Everyone's situation is so different and approaches it differnetly but I think once a DE child is born you have nearly forgotten about DE as you are by then so grateful to be the parent.


Abroadies Friends--I will finally make it back over to London ( wapping) for a short trip dec 5-9th.  Anyone fancy to meet up please let me know with a PM.  I will not be very mobile but would welcome visitors amongst the packing boxes and will be at least one day out at canary wharf area as well.  Can't know the state of the apartment after 7 months of a ex-DP living there alone but can assure plenty of tea and coffee!!!
Safarigirl, Karen 2, LongBAygirl , AlmaMAy as I have your tel or email I will give you a call/email to make plans.

Love,
Bonnie/ b123


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Thx Bel and B123.


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Sorry not posted for a while.  Didn't really want to post and talk about my waining positivity as I come to the half way stage of the 2ww.  

Bonnie, hope your daughter is feeling better now - and you've had some well deserved rest.

Inconceivable - we chose donor eggs after finding our eggs were just not good enough through the last couple of IVFs.  It was the next step for us before going for adoption.  Like Jaydi, we were counselled before our first DIVF, and to be quite honest I talked more about my feelings over losing my baby boy than I did about my feelings towards DIVF.  I have gone through some thoughts about it, but would be extremely happy now if I get the BFP I would so love.

Mrs Bunny, so sorry for the loss of your beloved pet rabbit.  Surgery is such a gamble with older pets, but you gave him the best possible chance for a comfortable life.

Well, I've been through a phase of stupidity over the last couple of days.  Firstly forgot one of my progynova and then the other night (as I'm trying to get into a routine of 12 hourly cyclogest) I took 1 at 6.30pm, then forgot I'd taken it and took another one which I had intended to take the morning after!  It was awful.  It was really difficult to sleep that night and it was only Ruth's reassurance in the morning that made me feel a bit better.  Have been very careful since though.  Unfortunately my hypnosis CD isn't keeping me positive either at the moment.  As soon as my "sore boobs" started to be less sore it reminded me of last time and how that happened before getting a negative.  Also, had painful wisdom tooth problems recently, and have had to resort to taking antibiotics which Ruth has okayed.  It's keeping me awake and I'm not sleeping well at all.

Anyway, sorry I ended on a "me" post but sharing the information seems to help.

Love to all.

Lara x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Thx for your thoughts Lara...


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Lara - this is the hardest week! It always is. Look after yourself.  And keep doing lots of 'me' posts - this is the time we need it more than ever!! We are here for you x x x
If you asked women on FF, who now have children, if they took all their pills in exactly the right order and exactly on time you would have stories that would make your hair stand on end. Actually I think it's ridiculous that we're expected to remember all that when our hormones are going crazy - but as I've said before - DH wouldn't be any use reminding me because he's worse than me without the hormone head! 
Ruth has told you it's fine so you can let that one go now. Also the sore boobs thing is a red-herring. With my BFP all my symptoms had disappeared completely in the second week (apart from the odd AF pain) and my boobs felt *completely* normal. No one could have been more surprised than me to get a BFP. And I have read loads of similar stories from others - even those expecting *twins*!! 
Keep sharing with us won't you! The 2ww gremlins are meanies and we're going to get them for you   

Keep doing your CD too -    it will help you unconsciously even if you have a gremlin on your shoulder whispering fibs in your ear.

Hope you have a better night's sleep tonight. You'll feel better when the antibiotics kick in. 

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Lara    Hang in there.
Although I did have sore breasts with first child,  I never had them with this pregnancy not even in the very beginning.  It is just not a good predicator at all.
The last few days of waiting are very hard so please try to distract yourself somehow so you do not drive yourself bonkers.  I know, easier said then done!  We are all crossing fingers for you.
bonnie
b123


----------



## Sasha B

Bonnie, I could not have put it better. Lara, I know the waiting is so agonising. That's what we're all here for. Post as often as you want. Sending you a big .

Sasha xxx


----------



## safarigirl

lara - just wanted to send you some hugs - i did the same thing with the cyclogest as well!  Its a nightmare the two week wait, but dont read anything into tenderness or not in breasts .... i know its hard (I used to poke mine several times a day and felt absolutely nothing, only tenderness was from the poking!)  Anyway just wanted you to know i was thinking of you .... keep posting and remember we are all here for you.

sorry to any newbies i havnt officially "greeted" .... being reading but not posting, but will hopefully catch up with everyone over the weekend.  Inconceivable i have been meaning to answer your post but just no spare time .... but will do so.

a big hello to everyone .....


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Thx Safari girl... when you have a min...


----------



## MrsBunny

Lara, for what it's worth, I echo what the others have said about symptoms or lack of - you're getting to that horrible stage where it's so difficult to remain positive and ignore all the twinges etc. Plus you've had your toothache to contend with, the stress over whether to take the antibiotics, your little mistake with the meds - no wonder you're feeling frazzled! I've been reading your IVF diary and noticed you didn't post last night - you probably feel that you need to be positive on that board, but I'm sure people will want to hear how you're getting on, however you're feeling - so we can support you. Hopefully, you'll reach the 'whatever will be will be' stage soon and just hang on for the test results (without doing an HPT early!!!   ) Big hugs to you   

Thank you for the messages about the rabbit - it has helped me.
Bonnie, I'm so glad your DD likes the picture! Ruth also told me that her DD likes it and looks out for it! I'll be keeping it - I cannot think of another picture I'd like to have at the moment. I hope your DD gets a bunny of her own one day.  

Inconceivable - as others have said, it is difficult to come to terms with being told that the best chance you have of getting pg is with donor eggs. When this was first mentioned to us (even before the 'speech') I just didn't want to think about it as it seemed so unnatural. But being faced with it, and after doing plenty of research, I found that for people who had DEIVF, the joy of being pregnant overwhelmed all the negative thoughts and from then on, because the baby is growing inside you, it is much easier to think that it is all yours. Of course, I haven't experienced this yet, and Safarigirl's other thread I'm sure explains the emotions felt by most DEIVF ladies who fall pregnant. Once I found the site and that so many others were using donor eggs, the whole concept became more acceptable to me. 

One of the most 'valid' reasons for using DEs for us was that the eggs are going to be young and healthy, and much less liable to result in a child with the problems associated with older eggs. It seems to me that if we can more or less eliminate the worry of the increased probability of a child's disability due to aged eggs, then this is one of the best reasons for using donor eggs!

I'm in the 'tell' camp, as, like Jaydi, I believe in telling children the truth. There are useful guides on how to do this. Telling my family and friends was difficult, but once we'd decided who to tell 
(with my family mainly on the basis of letting them know they would not be genetically related to the child - seemed important then, but less so now) and told them, it was ok, mainly because we just kept telling ourselves that it was our decision and that if people didn't like it, then tough!! I was worried about telling my mum as she's a churchgoer and quite set in her ways, but she just said that it was amazing what they could do these days and we are old and wise enough to know what we're doing! We were pleasantly surprised (although she doesn't want to know all the ins and outs of tx). So don't let your mother's possible reaction put you off. It's sad that she's lost her history but I'm sure the thought of having a grandchild will overcome everything else? I am very into researching my family tree so it is quite difficult for me to think that I won't be able to pass this info to any DE child. (of course I'm lucky enough to have 2 DDs already). There is a legend that one of my ancestors came from Spain!  

So good luck with your decision, you're in the right place for finding out what you need to know, but obviously, the decision is very personal to you - hope you don't need to make it! 

Jamina, how was your appointment? Good and useful I hope  

Bel, lovely to hear from you xxx

Have a good weekend everyone
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Thanks so much for all your wise words and messages.  Unfortunately I couldn't post at all last night because I was sent home from school at lunchtime as the slight nausea had become much worse and I felt like death warmed up.  I went home and rang Ruth cos I thought I needed to change the antibiotics the dentist had given me, she said it was ok to take amoxycillin.  It was at that point I tried to get into the car to get the new prescription (as mouth was still really really painful).  I couldn't do it, I felt so sick.  Phone DH who had to come home after nipping to pick the prescription up for me.  I felt as sick as a dog and it wasn't then long before I was being sick too, with time on the loo as well.  So now wondering if it was the antibiotics or whether it was a bug I've picked up from school.  The vomiting stopped after about 7 visits to the sink, and I slept through till 9.15pm.  Then obviously found it very difficult to sleep at bedtime, especially with violent wind and rain outside.  So this morning, been ok, feel like c**p though.  What a time to get all of this - could my timing be any worse.  

So, if these little embies have hung on through that nightmare, they should be a couple of little fighters - fingers crossed. I find it hard though to believe that they can survive with so much going on - i know - slap my wrists, be positive  

Anyway, again, sorry for a "me" post, but just wanted to let you know that I really do appreciate your messages of support, and I'll be hanging in there until my test next Tuesday.

Love to all

Lara xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Thx Mrs Bunny...


----------



## bluebell

Just a real quickie from me ...

Good luck to Lara B.  You are not alone in th boob checking ! We ahev called it OBC and OKC here before .. obsessive boob checking and obsessive knicker checking !  We all know that symptoms don't mean anything in the 2WW but we just can't help doing it !  Hope you are feeling better and not sickie any more.

Crusoe, hoping all going well to you too.

Sasha, hope you are feeling a bit better now and things are mving with HFEA.

Welcome to inconceivable !

Loads of love to everyone else ... Bonnie, Safarigirl, RSMUM, Miss Minerva, Dawn, Mrs Bunny, Jaydi, Jamima, and everuone esle I have missed.

Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## MOODY

HI everyone,   Lara i am so sorry to hear , you have a nasy old bug
and your teeth are giving you trouble   be strong we are all here for you
I don,t know what the 2ww is like yet! but you  only have a few days  left,
Maybe it is a test with all thats happening to you, that you and your embies
can take on anything   look after yourself nearly there.

Hi Inconceivable, sorry i have not got back to you, as i have been very busy.
You asked if we had been counselled, no we did not need to be counselled as
once DH and i have made up our minds  thats it.
We did a lot of research on DE  an we are very happy   that there is a chance
that we will have our baby) and when/if/ it happens  our baby will be so much loved  
  .Iwish you all the best in whatever you decide to do.    

Hi Crusoe, i hope everything  is going well for you.  

Mrs bunny,  thank you for leaving your beloved   on this theard  

BELL  hi glad you like the name!!   x
Bonnie, hope your DD. is feeling much better, sending   .

AND A BIG   TO ALL THE REST OF YE GIRLS ON THE ABROADIES!!!

O almost forgot posted off  for them dam passports at last!  
put on my best makeup   and done a nice job with my hair  for the photo.  
O my you should hear the storm, and rain  we have here  .
take care. LOVE  MOODY. XXXXXXX


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quickie from me - just found out we're having a girl - delighted!!!


----------



## MOODY

Hi Rsmum,    thats lovely a   a girl i am so happy for you.  
 take care of yourself and  all the best, 
  Love  MOODY.


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies  

Just a quickie to say to Lara I’m so sorry to hear you’ve had the lurgy.  Don’t worry about your embies though – they would have attached much earlier on - nothing will shake them loose by now!  Look at how they always hold on through the worst morning sickness for weeks on end.  How annoying you have to wait two days for the blood results – is there anywhere else that will do it for you?  I went to BUPA which cost more but I got the results the same day.  Hey don’t apologise for me posts – this is your time!  Hope you‘re feeling better today.      

Mrs Bunny – we too have a family legend of an ancestor from Spain!  Maybe we’re cousins?    

Bonnie, Sasha , Crusoe – thinking of you x x x

And Rsmum!!  Wow - How exciting to get your fabby news!!! Big hugs  

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Been a bit slack on posting as seems to be my way at the moment (doing a bit of lurking again) but wanted to say a big   to Lara and Crusoe on the 2ww.

I know you've been having a tough week this week , Lara, so wanted to end you a special hug. A bug is never fun but made so much worse with the timing of the 2ww. Sending you a big hug and hoping you're feeling well enough to celebrate your BFP soon.     As for the teeth, well I can totally sympathise having had a completely awful year this year with my teeth. You really need pain killers with tooth ache!!!

Crusoe-         

RSMum- A girl! How fab! I'm so pleased for you, all your hard work has paid off and I hope you're enjoying your pg a bit now and that the sickness has abated. 

Bel- Glad to hear you're well, we should catch up again soon.  

Sasha- glad you've got a plan with your own eggs, who knows what may happen? Wishing you lots of luck. xxx

Mrs Bunny - so sorry to hear about your bunny, I hope he's eating grass in the great bunny run in the sky with lots of fit girlie bunnies and the odd Lindor choccy bunny too. Or maybe you should just have one of those yourself. Take care of yourself.  

Bloobs- looking forward to seeing you! xxx

Dawn- hope you're doing ok.  

Really gotta go- need a siesta after going to  TAKE THAT last night. They were brill and I had a great night but a less great time during the day when we went Xmas shopping in Covent Garden. I was there with my best friend and 2 of her ante-natal group so predictably the entire conversation revolved around their children which I was expecting and had prepared myself for . The only thing was we then went Xmas shopping and I was dragged into the Disney store, followed by 2 other kids shops and when we were steering towards another one of the other girls suggested we split up to do our own shopping which was ideal as I was beginning to get teary and having done all my kiddie Xmas shopping online this year the last thing I wanted to do was spoil anyone's fun but from a purely selfish point of view I didn't want to be trailing round kids shops either. And it was sooooo crowded and busy and I hate that anyway, so I took myself off and had a great time looking round the other shops away from Covent Garden and cheered myself up. I think I was out of my comfort zone yesterday and I really am very glad to be back in it today.   Take That were fab though, v.professional and gorgeous. 

Siesta here I come!
Lots of love to everyone and sorry not to mention everyone but am rubbish these days.
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

RSMum - a little girl so thrilled for you!!! Didn't I say to you your baby would be a boy? Wrong again - Bonnie is the only one to have got the better of me in the baby sex game.     

Love to all my fellow abroadies.

Hang in there Lara - I hope you are feeling better and I'm looking forward to reading about your BFP.   

Love and luck
crusoe
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Deb,

   Wonderful that you're having bouncing baby girl!

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM - congratulations! A little girl, how lovely!   

MrsBunny - so very sorry to read of the loss of your bunny, having lost my beloved cat earlier this month, I know just how much our furry friends mean to us and just how much it hurts when we lose them - big hugs to you. 

Sasha - sorry to read of all your troubles with the HFEA. It just makes me mad  

Lara - thinking of you.   

Giggly - hello to you hun. I have also been shopping online, just not into the Christmas spirit at all this year.

I have also had some horrible lurgy, too ill to even stay awake and watch day time TV! Feeling better now and back to work tomorrow (but really wish that I wasn't!!!)

To be honest, I am struggling with the whole "Happy Christmas" bit this year, bah humbug! It has been the worst year of my life, a real stinker and I don't want to party, or to be jolly or anything else, I just want to spend one more Christmas with my Dad    

But now he only comes to me in my dreams and DH tells me that it is heart breaking to hear me cry when I wake and realise that I was only dreaming.

I have had my first counselling session, so it is early days yet, but DH and I are also rather strained at the moment...

Sorry to be a downer, I think that I will return to being a lurker...

Love and luck to all, not going to do a role call, cos I just know that I will miss someone!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Almamay, a fellow lurker!  

I hope that my post didn't upset you too much, but I am reassured to know that you have the same experiences as me, in your reaction to the loss of your parents, because sometimes it seems as if I am losing my mind, but there is definitely a relationship between IF and the loss of parent/s, though hard to put into words.

Just wanted to send you a hug - this time of year can be so tough, for so many people, for so many reasons.

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Jules and Almamay,

Just wanted to say how touched I was by your posts - I cannot imagine the suffering you are going through - I just can't, but reading your posts has really touched my heart, Alma when you say how nice it is to see your parents in your dreams - what a poignant comment..I do so hope you can give each other comfort somehow, and Jules, I really hope your counselling helps. Both your DH's sound very supportive, as you say, it must be so hard for them to see your sorrow...

thinking of you both and sending you special cyber hugs ( for what they are worth )

Deb X


----------



## MOODY

Hi EVERYONE,   there is a lot of ups an downs, on the abroadies,
the last few days! This is the time of year when all of us will be thinking
of the loved ones that we have lost   and with all that is going on in our
lives, (tmt,2ww ect) We all know its a rollercoaster we are on, and we
have to try to be strong, and by having all our FF. we have someone to
talk to, outside of family, friends, when we are having a bad day, when
we get a BFN,  or a BFP   the drugs we are on, play with our emortions)
Jules and Almamay,i am so sorry for the way you are feeling  
put it is lovely to see your parents in your dreams,   as that is when
our loved ones come to us,  to let us know , that they are looking after us,
and always there in spirit.   have to go now, take care, EVERYONE
 love MOODY.X  PS. allmost forgot! thanks everyone for the BUBBLES


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Everyone!  I am still missing the computer connection at home, mean to log on from work more, but it is so difficult in a shared office and with people in and out all the time - even at lunch (what's that?).

I just thought I'd do a quick post to say sorry for being such a bad ff-er, and lots of love to everybody - I am thinking of you all loads - normal service should be resumed in about 2 weeks when DH returns to the UK.  Can't wait!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Helloooo Lesleyj !  Hope you are doing ok.  It’s horrible being cut off isn’t it?  Have been thinking of you.  Looking forward to having you back soon!!  

Moody you are so right – FF helps so much with the rollercoaster doesn’t it?

Rsmum – I bet it’s lovely thinking about your little girl!!  How exciting.  

Jules I cried when I read your beautiful email about your love for your dad and the dreams you have. Thank you so much for sharing your story.  Be kind to yourself this Christmas won’t you?  This has been such a hard year.  Let yourself be just how you want to be – you don’t have to party or do anything you don’t want to do.  Even if you don’t want to post here – you still know everyone is thinking of you.  Lots of love to you xxx  

Almamay – you too – your story about your parents and your dreams is so moving.  Thank you for sharing.  I haven’t lost my parents but have lost close friends and I have a sense of what you mean about the grieving and loss of IF.  I get really affected by the seasons too.  October is very hard – all the smells of autumn remind me of loss too much – it is overwhelming.  And I also have the memory of my friend to guide me sometimes – I think what would P do? What would she say about this?  Thank you for your thoughts about it.  My heart goes out to you when you describe your BFN and needing your mum.  Of course you do xxx  

Crusoe – thinking of you x  

Giggly – I can so relate to your Convent Garden day – wow we are amazing managing days like that aren’t we  Well done you. I have been in similar situations and I get a rising panic after a while like being trapped in a lift or something and I feel ok for a while and then I start to panic that I need to get out NOW! It’s good you got to escape for a bit in the end.  Other people just don’t think do they?  They’re so lucky they’ve never experienced it but they could at least try to imagine being you.  I’m glad you got the treat of Take That at the end of the day – a lovely reward.  

Sasha hope you’re feeling calmer.  Good luck.

And Lara!  Good luck tomorrow for your blood test!  I hope they get the results to you very soon!  Thinking of you          

Lots of love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lara - is it tomorrow?!!!    oh loads and loads of        to you hun..hope you get some sleep tonight

XX


----------



## Lara B

Hi Ladies

RSMUM, yeh I have test tomorrow but don't find out results till Thursday cos apparently they have to send them off.  Will be doing a HPT on Thursday to be prepared for the test results - Ruth said we should get a urine result by then.  Congrats on finding out you're having a little girl - you must be over the moon.

Lesleyj, lovely to see you posting, you'll feel better when you get your comp sorted.  Funny how we feel without them isn't it.

Almamay and Jules - I know exactly what you mean about lost loved ones - this will be our second Christmas without mum, the first without nan too.  Dad doesn't "do" Christmas, and it will be really weird not to have to buy loads of pressies - in fact last year Dad didn't get me anything cos mum would have done all that.  It's lovely to see them in our dreams, but there's nothing worse than waking up and finding its not real.  I dream a lot about mum, it's quite reassuring that she visits me this way, but wish it wasn't a dream.  I'm forever saying things like "what would mum say" or "mum would laugh at that" just to talk about her - it helps.

To everyone thanks for thinking about me.  I don't know how I'll manage waiting - seems strange after having the test tomorrow.  Mouth is still an incredible pain, taking paracetomol after paracetomol, just doesn't seem to be getting any better.  Got indigestion today as well, probably cos I've not been eating that well over the weekend, but just another ailment to add to my long list.  As I said on my 2ww diary - a colleague from work mentioned she could tell a pregnant lady by their washy eyes, she said she couldn't see anything in mine - it didn't half hit me even though she didn't mean anything nasty by it.  It has just made me a bit more negative - thinking this couldn't possibly be a BFP for me, cos I've had such negative results over the last few years.  I know I'm being silly - but can't help it.

Anway, I'll post as soon as I know anything.  Love to all.

Lara xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

AlmaMay said:


> Jules,
> 
> You didn't upset me. I felt sad for you because I know what you are going through and wanted to post to support you. I know what it is like and the pain can be especially difficult this time of year.
> 
> I was told after my father died by a very insightful friend who had also lost her father that you never get over it you just learn how to cope with the loss. That helped me a great deal because I focused my healing on coping and didn't even attempt to "get over it".
> 
> The past couple weeks my grief has surfaced again and I've been trying to cope with the loss of my mother. It might be because I had another BFN a few weeks ago and I need my mom to, "make it all better." I'm sure she would if she could. I'm using the money she left me for treatment so she is helping a great deal.
> 
> One other thing I've realised is that your relationship with your parent isn't over just because they have died, it's just changed. Unless you have lost a parent it is hard to understand this. I laugh when I say this because it is true but since my mom died I'm winning a few more of the arguments, not all of them mind!
> 
> Yours,
> Almamay


Almamay - you have got it exactly right, and put it into words so wonderfully! My relationship with my father continues, it goes on, beyond his death, so love really is stronger than death, it is just a different relationship now - and our conversations too are definitely more one sided, although we never argued, we just fitted together like two little peas in a pod and loved to share a joke with each other.

My relationship with my mother is difficult, not bad, just difficult and she has said to DH (not to me) that she feels like the wrong parent died....which isn't true, but I suppose that she knows that I was closer to Dad than to her...

Do PM me if you want to talk further.

LaraB - good luck to you for testing tomorrow. 

Jules
xxx


----------



## MOODY

Hi  Lara b, i am keeping fingers crossed, for you and embies, for the test.
    Love MOODY.


----------



## Sasha B

Lara,

Just wanted to wish you all the best for test day. When someone says something like that to you it can really shatter your hope, but please please don't read anything into it. Washy eyes or not only a blood test can tell you for sure if you're pregnant. Don't forget its such early days. I'm sure the washy eyes (never heard anything like this before) must come a little later on with all the other symptoms.

Hang in there.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Jules & AlmaMay,

So sorry for the grief you are both going through. Christmas is always a hard time not only because it can remind us of happy times in the past spent with those we love, but it also brings home the finality of their departure. It can be a lonely time. Please know that you are both not alone and that we're all here for you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

Lara- next time this co worker says something like that to you when you are trying to get pregnant... well I would say a black eye is in order for one really insensitive stupid person!!!  
Sorry you have been so ill and so worried.  Been there and it really does not help things.  Hang on just a bit longer now for your results. and I so hope they are good.

Crusoe-  thinking of you       

Lesleyj-  Is it your laptop that froze up?  Do you want me to have exDp look at it if you come visit?  I swent you an email earlier.

RS MUm-  many congrats  

Giggly-  you are a brave woman to go into any toy shop prior to Xmas with or without kids!  No way, not me.  I wish those woman would have been a bit more thoughtful to you.    HOw was the adoption meeting?  Or did I miss that post ( there are so many these days!)


AlmaMay and Jules-  SO very sorry to hear you are both feeling so sad about your parents and I hope you can take some support from each other in this.  I suppose the holiday time really sets it off as well as the IVF.  Reading both your posts I could not help think how strongly you felt loved and how much you loved these parents back and that is such a precious thing that is not always there.  Of course you hurt and miss them so much (I can feel this so strongly from your words) but they would not likely want you to be feeling so much loss from their absence.  I hope you understand what I am trying to say; I don't mean to upset you at all.  I was just thinking if you could somehow turn this sadness into a positive thing, in knowing that you had something so special with your parents.

Hello also to Sasha, Jaydi, moody, inconceivable and anyone else lurking about right now.... 

Bonnie


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Firstly to Lara a massive hug for the toothache and     for today's blood test. Thinking of you, hun.  

Crusoe -    

Jules & Almamay- I've thankfully never lost a parent but am very close to both of mine and even imagining something happening to either of them starts me off. I'm so sorry for your grief but I am glad to hear you still feel their presence in some way and I think when you love and are loved that much you always have a part of them in your hearts. I can imagine Christmas is hard this year for you, Jules, and has been over recent years, Almamay.  

Bonnie- I was reading about your 'problem' on bumps and babies, hope you don't mind but it made me laugh as I too have been there. DH called me Mount Etna and I could barely walk it was so painful. OMG. Hope it clears up soon and you can enjoy your trip to the UK.

Well, the intro adoption meeting was last night in the end after last week's was cancelled. To me it seemed pretty straightforward and they didn't lay it on as thick as I expected (about the difficulties these children have and will face over time) but it sparked a big discussion with DH and I on the way home as we're pretty much for the first time in our lives not totally agreed on something so important. I think he's still sad that we're not doing tx any more but would never make me do it and understands my reasons for it. We're not arguing over things or anything just both really sad about the way things have worked out and realising there are no easy answers for us. 

Today is 6 month checkio day at the oncology dept but I'm not worried as my blood test was 2 weeks ago and they'd have dragged me in before now if there was a problem. So, having a day out with my Mum and my Nan today and seeing Bluebell tonight so that'll be fun. 

Sending you all lots of hugs,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Lara B

Well, not really good news, my hcg level has come back at 20 point something which I know is low.  Have informed the clinic and am just waiting for some instructions whether to up the doses of meds or have a further test.  I feel in such limbo at the moment - I was expecting a definite yes or no - what do I tell people?

Lara x


----------



## Newday

Lara it's not what it starts off as but how much it increases. You want it to double in 48 hours

Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

lara i agree with dawn, those hcg levels can change depending on the time of day you took it ... its not the highest level but you are definately in with a chance.  i am sure your clinic will ask you to do a test in 48 hours, and what they will be looking for is a doubling (or 60% increase)
I am sorry this is such an anxious time, but hang in there, something is happening!

big hello to everyone, i will write something more, sorry  i havnt done personals for so long ....


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Lara

No wonder you feel in limbo!  What a rollercoaster this is.  When will you have another blood test?  The waiting must be awful.  Big hugs to you.        
You have a definite maybe!  I hope it rapidly increases now - something has happened hasn’t it?  I really feel for you having this extra stress while you wait to find out.

I have everything crossed for you that your level will increase now.  I have seen others go on to have a baby with levels lower than yours – I’m sure you know that.  Oh the waiting must be dreadful.  Keep doing your cd!!      

Lots of love  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Ruth has rang to say just to have another test on Thursday morning, so will do that and let you all know - thanks for your lovely messages, I hope you're all right.

Lara xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

LaraB - sorry that you didn't get the definitive result that you deserved, hoping that your levels increase strongly for Thursday - maybe it is just a slow starter....

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lara - thinking of you and keeping everything I can cross crossed.


----------



## Sasha B

Lara, its hard being in limbo land but I hope Thursday's results bring you some real encouragement.

Giggly, hope today went well. I'm glad that you & your Dh are exploring other options. Maybe it will just take a bit more time for him to fully accept that you've decided to have no more tx. He sounds very loving and supportive. 

A quick hi to everyone else (my bed is calling).

Sasha xxx


----------



## MOODY

HI Lara b, hope your hcg levels double by thursday.
Take care of your self dont stress too much. I know its easy to say when I am not in your position.
But be assured all of us here at ff are sending you lots of positive vibes     and lots of love. 
 all the best love MOODY XX


----------



## safarigirl

Lara thinking of you today, its a long 48 hours, but you are in my thoughts ....

giggly a big hello to you - i hope you and your dh come to a decision together over time.  I suppose there are many ways to a child and these need to be explored.  I am also thinking of adoption as another possible option - although i understand my position is somewhat different to yours.  Big hugs to one the most special abroadies.

Almaymay and jules - you are right, this festive season can be so hard when we are carrying feelings of loss ... and losing a parent is one of the hardest things.  I miss my dad although he passed away quite a few years ago.  I am sending you both special love and thoughts.

Inconceivable - its such a decision i know to go to donor eggs (although it was easier for me as my history made me just want to try something else)  But it is an option, and in some ways is easier than you think.  if that makes sense.  i remember clearly a conversation i had with ruth and fiona at ceram when we were discussing donor option, and fiona said to me "be light about it".  actually she said it in a much more meaningfull way, that is the essence of it - but i understood, once you have made your mind up, in a way let it go (if you have read my post this is easier said than done - but it also wasnt that difficult in other ways)  I feel like i am rambling here, finding it hard to express myself.  hopefully i have made some sense!

Crusoe, lesleyj, rsmum, sasha, jaydi and all the other brilliant abroadies who frequent here, a massive hello this rainy day ...

Bonnie i am also a sag, (sagittarius that is and errrr i guess sagging!!!).  my birthday is this sat, guess i got to change that age ticker!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MrsBunny

Lara, so sorry you had a low reading with your first test and need to wait another couple of long days for a result, but at least you have a reading and that must give you hope (it's hard I know). Am thinking of you and wishing like mad that your levels have risen on Thursday      

Big hugs too to Jules and Alma May and anyone else experiencing sad emotions at this time of year....    

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi abroadies

Lara - the waiting game is terrible enough and now you have to wait some more. Poor you. I'm keeping everything crossed that your beta has doubled nicely by tomorrow and your baby is simply a late implanter. Thinking of you lots.     

Mrs Bunny - I have only just caught up on your news. I'm so sorry that your lovely bunny has passed away.   The loss of a beloved animal is always hard and I completely understand when you say you saw him has your baby. Our dog is definately our baby substitute - sad I know - but what ever gets you through.

GG - glad you got to finally go to the adoption evening. We are feeling more and more hopeful about adoption as the way forward for us so if you ever want to talk ... 

Almamay and Jules - you both sound like you could use some hugs - so here are lots coming right at you.                     Christmas is such a difficult time for so many people which is exactly the reason I loathe it so much (bah humbug) there is this expectation that everyone should have a wonderful, relaxed, happy, all singing, all dancing perfect family christmas and the reality is often so different.

Dawn - nice to see you posting in reply to Lara. I hope you are doing ok? Here anytime you fancy a chat.

Love and luck to all my fellow abroadies. I'm not posting a great deal at the moment but so many of you are in my thoughts so often.

Crusoe  
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Lara - good luck to you for tomorrow morning      

Everything crossed for you.      

I hope you get the results back quickly.  The waiting must be awful.

Lots of love

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MOODY

Hi  Lara,    the best of luck, for today, keeping fingers crossed for you  
take care. Love MOODY. x


----------



## safarigirl

lara - thinking of you today ......


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

thx safari girl


----------



## Lara B

Well, was what I expected really - its gone down to 13.  Did a HPT this morning, so knew what I was gonna get.  Care said they would like me to have more bloods til it has gone down to 0 - seems like they just want me to keep spending £30 per test to me.  

Really absolutely no idea what to do now.  Apart from going on a much deserved holiday next year without any thought of tx.  Don't know what else?  Can't bear the thought of never being a mum.  What a cruddy Christmas I'm going to have - feel like hibernating.  There's just one little part of me that thinks this sort of positive has given me a bit of hope that it could still work and am I giving up too easily when others on here are older than me (no offence ladies) and still aim for their dream.

Lara


----------



## crusoe

Lara - I'm so very sorry.  

Your fighting spirit will return in due course - for now you just need to grieve.
I'm older than you and I'm still fighting to become a mum too. Stay with it and some how, some day it will happen for both of us.

Huge hugs to you.    
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Jaydi

Lara I’m so very very sorry to hear your news              

Please be kind to yourselves this has been a terrible let down

My thoughts are with you and sending you loads of love and hugs

Give yourself time to recover from this loss and then you’ll know what to do next.  You are still full of pregnancy hormones and your thoughts must be spinning.  It is not a time to decide to give up or to keep going.  Just a time to decide to take care of yourselves and have some togetherness time -hibernating over Christmas might be just what the doctor ordered.

Well that’s my advice anyway – I know I feel in a very different place now to in the summer when my whole world was turned upside down.  I agree that your positive must be a good sign for hope. Maybe there are some tests you can do next?  We did that.  But first have a rest and chance to recover a bit won’t you?  

I’m not offended – you sound very young to me!  

Big hugs  

Love to you and DH 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Lara, I'm so sorry for you and DH    
It's just not fair, especially when you were given a sign that it might have worked.

As Jaydi so eloquently writes, now is not the time for decisions - giving yourselves plenty of time to come to terms with this latest blow is the best thing you can do for now. Don't forget that you were building up to this tx for longer than usual because of your bad luck with the donors - you must need a break anyway and to step back for a bit.

I hate to say it, and it's not ideal I know, but you are young enough to have a proper break and return to deivf in a couple of years, and you still wouldn't be as old as some of us, especially me!!

Anyway, take good care of yourself, have a big glass of wine or something if you feel like it and remember that we're all here for you if you need us.

Sending bug hugs to you      

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lara,

I'm so sorry that the news was not good. I've been thinking of you the whole day and wondering how you got on. As the other wise women on here have already said, just take time out to let yourself recover and heal. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## MOODY

Lara I am so so sorry to hear your very upsetting news.     But I would like to reiterate what all of the above ladies have said.
Between them all they have years of experiance. And its a wise woman who would listen to them and take everything on board
 I my self have not been through much in the context of treatments and such. so im afraid their is no advice I can give.
  Except maybe that I am older than you and I am going to stay positive.      I dont want to patronise you . But you are young.
   And time is on your side. I am nearly sure as night follows day that you will not go through this life not being a mother
     So please try and stay as positive as you can     
Thinking of you at this low time 
 All my love MOODY. X


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lara,
Hi hun, so sorry this wasn't the result you deserve.   I know you must be feeling just awful and it's just horrible. We're all here for you, lovely.   Personally (and tell me to bog off here giving any opinion at all)  I really do think you should take heart from the fact that something happened and I can think of several ladies on here who've had a chemical pregnancy or an early m/c and gone on to have a pg next time. As someone who has never had anything more than a 0.5 on a beta I think there's something going in the right direction for you, even when you've been feeling so rotten and having a horrible 2ww. I guess it all depends how much you can cope with. I just wish you didn't have to cope with all the [email protected]*p. 

Sending you mahoosive hugs, sweetie.  
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Lara B

Many many thanks ladies for your comforting words and advice, it is really much appreciated at this rubbish time.

We aren't going to make sudden decisions, as I said earlier we've booked to go to Florida for 3 weeks next year so will go and enjoy that.  May or may not go back on a waiting list, if we do, we won't want treatment until we've had the holiday.

I really don't think I want to go straight for adoption cos I feel that this may have been a good sign that it could work - I really wish though that we could get more eggs to give us a better chance - i know quality not quantity, but with a low 6 eggs we've never really had the quantity to rely on any going to blasts.  It would be great if we could do that.  

Anyway, sorry for no personals, but not feeling great and am going to have an early night (after the 1 or 2 glasses of red wine).

Will post soon, love to all.

Lara xx


----------



## RSMUM

Lara,

Just wanted to let you know my heart goes out to you hun..huge hugs  

Rsmum X


----------



## A-D

Lara...big hugs to you honey    

xx jamina xx


----------



## safarigirl

lara I am so very sorry to hear about your results.  Thinking of you and big hugs.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lara - so very sorry to read your news. Be kind to yourself and take your time before you decided your next step. Hugs   

Jules
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Lara – I hope you are doing ok.  Have been thinking of you so much.  Take care.  
And hi everyone,  
This is a ‘me’ post to try and get my thoughts in order – hope that’s ok.  DH and I have sadly come to the decision we have to end a long friendship with another couple because they disapprove of us having fertility treatment.  And it’s so hard.  It’s like saying goodbye to a sister.  I guess it’s been increasingly difficult for a long time but has come to a head because now they have sent a long email really spelling out what they think of what we are doing.  I feel so very very sad about.  It’s such a kick in the belly and it comes from people we thought would have been rooting for us all the way.  It seems they are great party people but terrible in a crisis.  Ever since I miscarried in the summer they have been really off with us and now I know why. They wrote reams of stuff about how I am too old to have a baby, I’m too ill (I only have endo!), I’m selfishly risking a child’s health, they believe we are going abroad for treatment from quacks because the trusted docs here have told me ‘it’s to dangerous to continue’.  Loads of stuff like that and I am stunned they never said any of this to our faces or asked us about our treatment.  It turns out they have been saying all this stuff behind our backs for ages.  I feel really unsettled that I had no idea.  How could I be so wrong about someone?  It’s a huge shake up.  Their children are just starting university so it seems to them we are too old because they wouldn’t want to start again now – I have to point out we are not ‘starting again’ this is our beginning.  They are convinced of their beliefs about our life (without one conversation!) and believe it is their duty to tell us we are wrong.  If we try to reply they say we can’t face hearing the truth.  I feel hurt and furious all at once.  This is such a lonely journey isn’t it?  Thanks for being there guys!!  I don’t know where I’d be without FF.  Big hugs to you all to Lara, Jules, Safarigirl (Happy Birthday!   ), Jamina (how did it go?), jd48, Rsmum (and   ), Giggly, Moody (you post lovely messages!), Bluebell, Bel, Sasha, Mrs Bunny, Crusoe, Incy, Dawn, Almamay, Lesleyj (come back soon!), Bonnie (hope your trip has been fun), and all you lovely abroadies.
Thanks for listening.  
Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

Jaydi

I am so sorry that you have been oput through this. People should keep OUT! as my Dh says it is noone elses business. I too and 44 DH 52 and we have some a grandchild I sometimes I think we shouldn't be doing it but not for very long. My Mum was 44 when she had me and I've had a great childhood.

We chose not to tell anyone for this reason as we don't want other people's opinions.

I think you are right don't reply you don't need to justify to ANYONE what you are doing. 

Take care and love each other

Love Dawn


----------



## roze

Lara, I am so sorry to hear your news. As everyone has said, take time to rest and to decide what to do next.

Jaydi, its one thing to disagree with something, and feel concerned about someone, but quite another to put it so crassly in writing. You are right to part company with these people I think. Take heart that they are clearly so misinformed and probably get most of their facts from Five Live phone in's or the Daily Mail. They don't seem to know the facts but seem willing to spout their opinion nonetheless. 
I find it amazing that some people are so sure of where they stand on things; it must be so difficult to be so self righteous all the time, I almost feel sorry for them.
We haven't had this experience (yet) as we have told no one about either donor tx or going abroad but when it does come out I can imagine some raised eyebrows. I do know one person at least who won't be too warm towards us, but I really dont care less to be honest. Some people have made unfavourable comments about my getting pg in mid 40's but to be honest, I think they are just envious that we are so happy and coping so well.  I do think those who have had kids when younger probably found it a bit of a genuine struggle and can't envisage anyone wanting to go through it when older however we are all different.  Have you considered they may be envious?  

Its isolating in one way but take heart, you are most definitely not alone in this difficult journey.  I hope this negative feedback does not dishearten you so much that you reconsider your treatment, it would be a great shame.

All the best


roze


----------



## crusoe

Jaydi

My heart goes out to you. I have lost friends because of our treatment too - basically people who just think we should accept our lot and get on and be happy about it! Easy to say when they have a lovely familiy of their own.
Here anytime you want to chat.

Love crusoe
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jaydi
Who needs enemies with friend like those!
Was just telling DH your story and as he says, people are allowed to have their opinions, but friends will support you whatever their personal views are. You seem to have had really bad luck with people forcing their opinions on you lately. What I would do is write a reply but don't send it - this will be theraputic by helping you express your anger and also reminding yourself why you are doing what you are doing, and also it will make you feel better imagining telling them where to stick their small minded opinions! As Dawn says, you don't have to justify what you are doing to anyone. Try not to worry about feeling humiliated because you thought they were your friends. Most people are two- faced to a certain extent and the fact that they've been off with you since the miscarriage shows that they didn't know how to deal with this in a 'friendly' way - and by writing you that email they've really shown their true colours in the most appalling way.
I know you must feel extra lonely right now but we are all here for you as you know. Chin up!  

Lots of love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Lara B

Jaydi

I can't believe what your "friends" have said to you.  Yes, we all have our own opinions, but a true friend wouldn't state them in such an incredibly unsensitive manner.  I know I've got people at work who don't agree with what I'm doing, but the good thing is that their opinion doesn't really matter to me.  If it was a friend who said it, that would be much worse.  In my experience it is the people who already have children, that just can't comprehend what we go through and think that we should opt for the "so called" easy option of adoption.  This week I've been asked "what are you going to do" and I've replied "no idea yet" cos I'm just waiting for them to say - you going for adoption now.  You know that what you are doing is right for you, you have experience of it cos your mum had you at your age, and you had a great childhood.  So, I think overall you are better off without friends like those, and I know it is difficult but try to ignore everything they've said, you are not too old and you're not ill, and you will make a fabulous mum.

You've been so supportive to me over recent weeks, I take strength in your strength and support.  I hope you can put that email behind you and focus on what is important to you - your dream of having a baby.

Again, thanks to everyone on here for their kind messages.  AF has arrived and so has the nasty endo pains again - at least this time I can take my "more powerful" meds.  Was thinking about going back to my GP and seeing if I could go back for a course of Zoladex again to keep the endo at bay till we decide what to do next.

Love to all

Lara xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there folks,
Jaydi- so sorry to hear about your friends and their opinions. I have found dealing with friends the hardest thing of all so far as IF goes. Some make it easy and genuinely care about us and others are wrapped up in their own little worlds and mean no harm but don't consider our feelings. We like Crusoe have lost friends along the way but it has made our lives easier in many ways. We see the people we want to and who are genuinely supportive. I know true friendship isn't always telling you want you want to hear but I would hope my true friends could respect our decisions and feelings. My Nan was 45 when she had my Mum and coped just fine. In all honesty it was my Mum doing the caring after she became an adult but my Mum is a caring person and not everyone needs caring for in their 60s and 70s. There are so many considerations but no child is ever going to say they wish they didn't exist. I'm sure you'll be lovely parents. Don't give up on your dream. 

Lara- I hope you don't suffer too much with your bleed and endo and that you're doing as well as can be expected. You know where I am if you would like a friendly ear.    

Better not stop, got a date with an early night but didn't want to read and run. 
Big hugs to everyone,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Jaydi,

True friends would never say such hurtful things to you or about you. I can imagine how much of a shock this must have been for you and your dh but you are doing absolutely the right thing by parting company with them. You have shared something so personal with them, so very close to your heart and for them to turn around and tell you in an e-mail (not even having the decency to talk to you face to face), I think says it all. You'd honestly think that after all the strain of tx and the grief of the miscarriage, your friends would rally round you. Surely, that's when you need them the most? I just can't understand it. I had similar things happen to me right after my dh died and it can rip you apart. All I can say is surround yourself with people who love you and totally support what you are doing (there are lots of us right here).

lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Happy Birthday Safarigirl!!!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Lara - Not much I can say beyond  

Safarigirl - Happy birthday!

Jaydi - You must feel so betrayed as well as upset and abandoned.  It's interesting that your friends, who have never experienced IF, are in a position to tell you that your well informed decisions are wrong.  They must be really expert on all aspects of IF and more medically qualified than your consultants.  Maybe we should all consult them for their diagnosis of our situation. Could you forward their number so I can call them for a consultation?  

I had an equally "smart" friend who seemed to know everything about everything.  When our friendship came to an end because of our IF I was very upset.  We were like sisters.  Then after a while I realised I didn't have to dread picking up the phone or checking my emails waiting for one of her "Zingers" as I called them. I realised I was released from the stress caused by her judgmental pronouncements.  No more feeling depressed about her lack of caring about how I was and my worries.  

Shame on them for being such cowards when they have such a brave friend in you.  Shame on them for talking about your very personal private situation behind your back.  Shame on them for cowardly sending you an email instead of talking to you.  Shame, shame on them.  Their loss not yours.  

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Hopefully will be back properly online next weekend, but in the meantime, boss has nipped off to another office and I will try to get a few notes out!  I worked out that if I put my signature in and just keep filling in the middle part, as soon as he walks back in, I just hit 'post'!

Lara - so sorry that this one didn't work for you, take care

Jaydi - what poisonous rotters those friends have turned out to be - as if you need this kind of ill informed judgemental rubbish being shoved in your face from people who are supposed to care about you.  So sad, and I know it hurts and you are bewildered by it, but as someone else has already said, they are the losers in this.  My Mum was 48 when she had me, and I only found out how old she was when I was 19 as she had never told me and I never guessed - she was great and said having me kept her young - so bllaahh to them!!!  

Almamay - hello, great to meet you - Couldn't agree more with your post!

Bonnie - Hope you have a safe journey home, so glad we finally got to meet up - it was lovely.

Mrs M - Really hope things are getting better on the homefront.

Sasha - I am keeping my fingers crossed that your paperwork is done quickly and all this hassle becomes a dim distant memory.

Mrs Bunny - love to you and sorry at the loss of your furbaby

Crusoe - Hope everything is going ok for you

Giggly - Special hugs with the adoption dilemma - one of my friends has just been approved but she is still going for another round of treatment before they are matched as she's realised that she's not quite ready to give up on it yet....

Lots of love to anyone I haven't had a chance to mention - 

Lesleyj


----------



## Jaydi

Thank you!  

I’m convinced I’ve done the right thing now.  You guys have given me more support in one afternoon than my friend has given me in 20 years!!  Wow you guys have really been here already haven’t you?  Thank you for sharing your stories. 

It’s a hard thing to say goodbye to my friends – we really have had much fun together.  This is harder than someone at work being tactless because it’s people we care about.  But now I can’t believe they can speak to me like this and I wonder if they thought this about me all along.  They seem to describe a very silly woman and her weak husband being taken advantage of by charlatans because of their notion to have a baby.  Have they ever seen me I wonder?  It has been big shake up for me because we have been friends for so many years but now I look back I think I have been great at supporting them with their kids but now it’s my turn they can’t return it.  

I understand my friends may have different opinions to us but real friends would have talked to us and asked questions not make such sweeping assumptions.  Also when I was pregnant in the summer – how could she fail to see how happy I was?  A few years back I lost another friend on this journey too – she didn’t want kids and had had 3 terminations and couldn’t cope with the fact she’d done that while I couldn’t have kids.  But she brought it up all time about fate and how fertile she was and how fertile I wasn’t.  She just never got it that I wanted my baby not hers.  It was an obsession for her which she couldn’t get beyond.  So I had to cut the ties.  It’s such a hard thing to do.  And if I go on like this I wonder if it will soon be just me!!  I think maybe I just need one good friend who is dependable and I can be dependable for them.  Hey the Christmas card list is getting shorter each year tx goes on ! 

Dawn – I love the ‘Keep Out’ – I will mentally use that in future.  It has been great to read about you guys being born to mums of 44, 45 and 48.  My mum was 21 so I don’t have that reassurance.  Thanks for your stories.  Actually DH’s family have been fairly supportive in that way – they keep quoting family members (DH’s grandmother etc) who had all their children in the 40s.  And DH’s father too.  It’s hard to know where people’s prejudices come from isn’t it?  I mean it - I really appreciate your reassuring stories.  

Roze – I agree – my friends could have voiced their concerns in a completely different way.  And to see the world in such black and white terms must be very debilitating – you are so right about that.  There is no opportunity for subtlety.  I think you are wise not to tell people about your treatment.  Actually we haven’t told anyone about DE – they are having enough trouble with the rest of it!!  I had never considered they might be envious of us.  We have only been married a few years and are just starting out really.  I never thought of it like that so thanks.  And my friend is just starting to go through the menopause so maybe that has something to do with it, not that it should but that it must mean something to her – this time of life.

Crusoe  - thank you so much for your message.  It is shocking to lose friends over this isn’t it?  I think you are right that the ones with families find it easy to hand out opinions about what others should do.  It’s like Bridget Jones ‘Smug Marrieds’ isn’t it? Hope you’re doing ok xxx

Mrs Bunny - That is such good advice.  I have drafted a reply – to stop it all going round in my head!  But I don’t intend to send it.  I just don’t think they’d listen.  Thanks for understanding I feel humiliated too.  Thanks for your support. x

Lara – I have been thinking of you.  Sorry to hear AF is here - endo is so miserable.  And it is horrible having it every month for your whole life while other people can have kids.  It’s even more cruel that if we had been able to be pregnant the endo wouldn’t have taken hold like that.  And what is that about when people already ask you what you are going to do next?  You are still in this one!!  People said that to me too before I’d finished miscarrying.  Amazing insensitivity.  It takes your breath away doesn’t it?  You are very wise to point out it’s time to put the email behind me now and focus on my dream.  I do feel it’s time to put my all into it and not have anything holding me back.  I hope the new year and a new start will be good for all of us.
Lara -That is so tough having to go back on Zoladex – it is a measure of how much you are coping with - that you need to do that.  I wish I had a magic wand for you to make it all go away.  It’s not fair is it? xxx

Giggly I had no idea that we were all having such similar experiences. It’s very telling that you say it is the hardest thing of all with IF. Hugs    Thanks for telling me about your mum and nan.

Sasha you are right about true friends.  I have opened my heart to them – I even tried sending them the tearsandhope link to try and get through what we are living.  We need friends who will rally round don’t we?  I’m so sorry that you had a similar experience when you lost your dh – that is unforgivable.  Big hugs to you xxx

Almamay thank you so much – you really understand what we have been going through.  I read your post out to DH and he was really beaming. You describe it all perfectly.  Yes the ‘Zingers’ – I won’t miss them.  It is already a weight off my shoulders now we have decided to cut the ties.  I think you are right – it is a release.  And you made me laugh – thank you!  Yes these people are available for a consultation anytime however they only have one diagnosis fits all.  

Lesleyj it’s good to hear from you.  And your mum was 48 but you didn’t know? – that is lovely isn’t it?  Yes you are right bllaahh to them!!

Thank you everyone.  I feel back on track now  

Lots of love

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya everyone, Happy Monday 

Jaydi- this forum is ace, isn't it? So sorry you've had to have a kick in the teeth from your 'friends' but I guess in the long run you'll be glad of it in terms of sorting out the sheep from the goats.   Big hugs   to you though as I know from experience how hard it is and it keeps biting you on the bum when you're low and vulnerable. That's why I love FF.  

Crusoe- hi hun, thinking of you. xxx

Lesleyj- how funny you posting while the boss is out! Love it.   I do the same on my lunch hour at school although I'm always terrified I'll have kept the interactive whiteboard on and all the kids will see my posts in full screen enormously projected technicolour! Heaven forbid!

Not going to post for long as have had a glass and a half of Pinot Grigio and I don't normally drink so am a bit tipsy! DH is watching the gadget show so it's not like I'm ignoring him- honest!


OK, enough of my blathering on!
Hugs and snuggles to everyone,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## MOODY

Hi jaydi, I am sitting here in total despair at those so called exfriends ( i am glad to say)     . How very dare them make judgments
about you. I am chomping at the bit with anger.     I dont want this post to be all about me, but i feel their attitude towards you
is a slap in the face to me and every  other woman of a certain age on this site.All you and your dh are trying to do is bring a
little mirricle into this world.      I can not for the life of me understand where these people are coming from, especaily when they
have experianced the mirricle of giving life to a child themselves. All i can say jaydi (now i have calmed down) is hold on tight
to your dreams. Giving life to another human being is a blessing and a mirricle, and that can never be a bad thing.   
 Please know that everyone here is 100% behind you , dont give the biggots a second thought.
  All my love MOODY.X


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies (again!)

I don't post for ages and then like a bus three posts come along.  

Lesley - It was lovely meeting you yesterday!

Bonnie - You looked fantastic with your beautiful bump.  Your DD is such a peach!  I nearly cried when she came up to you and very tenderly said, "Mummy, I love you."  

Jaydi - I'm glad I made you and DH laugh.    Your post reminded me of something else that my Smart A** friend used to do.  I was always there for all her "traumas" i.e. her GQ model boyfriend cheating on her, a job wasn't paying enough, her 10th exotic holiday for that year clashing with her period yadda, yadda, yadda.  

When my father died she couldn't give up half a days work to come to the funeral to support me on the worst day of my life but I was expected to fly to New York to comfort her over her recent breakup.  What  fool I was because I did it.  This from a woman who when I first started dating DH over 17 years ago and sent her photos of us together on a day trip to Brighton called me up and screamed, "Why are you dating HIM, he is so UGLY!"  I felt dismayed by this comment because like you I couldn't believe she couldn't see how happy I was and in love we were.  I think my DH is BEAUTIFUL, not GQ beautiful but he's never cheated on me and I love him more today than when I first met him.  No wonder she kissed so many toads before she married.  

She married and popped out the babies all "perfectly timed".  I had noticed years before she never rang to ask how I was but since her life was crisis-free I heard from her even less.  She called me two and a half years ago on the anniversary of my mc and left a message that she, "wanted to talk because I'm pg again and not feeling very well with ms, you know what the first trimester is like."  Que?  Her version of a first trimester was very different from mine.  I didn't enjoy loosing my baby, the cramps, the tears, the scan to confirm a complete mc, blood tests etc.  I would have swapped all of that for ms for the REST OF MY LIFE for our baby to have lived.  I didn't ring her back.  

Two months later I heard nothing from her for my 40th birthday.  A month later we had the bombs in London and she left hysterical messages on my machine.  I emailed her back to let her know I was OK but said I hadn't called her back previously because I was hurt by her forgetting my 40th and I though she was insensitive for calling and asking me for support during her "perfectly timed" pg while I was undergoing painful IF treatments.  You would not believe the barrage of abuse she sent to me in her next email.  I told her never to contact me again.  Can you believe it this Smart A** ex-friend now presents a TV show in the States called "Super M*m".  Good grief!  

I've been thinking about it and fertility is something most adults have experience of in this day and age of scientifically advanced and accurate birth control.  People think they know how fertility works and they are experts because they have had sex with birth control and didn't get pg and then had sex and they did get pg.  This, I think, is why people have such strong opinions about IF, they are all experts and our sorry IF butts aren't!  We must never forget that we are evil, vile people not because we are murders or abusers, our crime is to want a family and children to cherish and we should definitely be strung up for that.  I'm not completely sure about it all but it's my theory for now.  

Lots of love to my special Sasha, Crusoe, Debs, GigglyGirl, Jules, Roze, Lara, Dawn, Mrs Bunny, Bluebell, Moody and all the lovely Abroadies.

Almamay x


----------



## Jaydi

Hi all

Giggly – yes – it’s ace here!  It took me ages to stop lurking and start posting but I’m so glad I did (thank you Bonnie!    ).  Now I don’t know how I managed without you guys.  And I think I would have carried on putting up with grotty friends if I hadn't had your supportive words to make a comparison.  When you are surrounded by grottiness it can start to look normal!  How scary is that?
I’m soooo excited to hear about your surrogacy meeting - it sounds like you had a great time.  

Moody – thanks so much for having a stomp for me and for all of us. I am holding on to my dream.  You are right – how can it be a bad thing to want to give life and love to a little person?  Thank you!  

Almamay – thank you for sharing your story about Super M*m.  I knew someone years ago who could get everyone running to her like that – hopping on a plane etc – I have no idea how they got to be like that or how they manage it but it certainly is an illness.  Thank goodness she is out of your life now.  I’m so sorry you didn’t have the support from her when you lost your father  

And yes where does this desire to pick on IF couples come from?  It’s extraordinary isn’t it?  I saw that programme Loose Women when it first started and I was horrified to hear them discussing donor eggs and how no one should be able to choose a donor (designer babies and all that) – the next woman along then said that no one should be able to have ivf at all and that infertile people should be forced to adopt a baby and so reduce the numbers of kids in children’s homes!  And no one disagreed with her except to say that they’d heard there weren’t that many babies available for adoption.  So if there were more babies would they have agreed with her to make it compulsory?? Madness.  I have never watched the programme since but it is still running each day so is obviously a popular show.  But even people like GPs who should be better informed seem to carry tremendous prejudices too.  I won’t start us off again on what crazy things have been said to us.  But I do wonder where it all comes from.  Why does this subject attract such ‘experts’?  And then it gets even worse if you go abroad for treatment!  My friends even had an expert opinion about that.  It won’t be helped at all by published comments like ‘fertility tourism’ and ‘still a minority sport’.  Ah don’t get me started.  

Lots of love everyone on this cold and frosty morning.  Keep warm and snuggly

Jaydi xxx


----------



## caroline in Geneva

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to know if I could join up with you guys again. We had our first visit at IM November 21st and I've started BCP's.  DE tx should happen around January 20th or so.  Hope everyone is well and ready for the holidays.
Caroline


----------



## RSMUM

Hi all - I've been meaning to write since I read Jaydi's post but was so incensed I couldn't speak let along put words down on paper    and now you lot have done it all for me...I just CANNOT believe people can be so cruel and cowardly and stupid and.. and.. and...grrrr..anyway, you lot have said it all... 

Interesting point too alma _ I think you have hit on something there - I have not thought of that before but it does go some wa to understanding why some people seem to think they are experts on fertility even if they haven't the foggiest idea what they are on about...
oops got to go

will write more later

D X


----------



## MOODY

Hi abroadies.   thought i would pop on for a quick chat and share some views. first of all i would  like to welcome   caroline onto
this site.You are very welcome caroline i hope everything goes well with your de tx in january. i am sending you lots of 
        best of luck.
Almamay. again i am dismayed by your very very insinsitive exfriend. you must have felt so let down. 
Her show in the states should be called super BI*CH . ( harsh words) I know but thats the way i feel about her from the
way you describe her. anyway she is out of your life now so good riddence.
I would like to address some of the abroadies concerns about our ignorant fellow humanbeings. Who allways seem to have
anopinion on infertility. It seems to me that just because their is something wrong with our reproductive system .Our brains
must be wired wrong as well. Why else would they talk down to us or make stupid comments.I myself am in the no tell camp.
But if i was not just because i have no eggs dose that mean i have no brain cells. My advice to anyone on this site who encounters people like this is to nip it at the bud , in other words stop it before it starts .   Dont worry about being rude , why 
should you their not.
Finaly i would like to say to Jaydi. dont even get me started about those loose  women . Just take a look at the pannel all
rejects both privatley and professionly example  (coleen nolan) . I think i will sign off now as some of my abroadie friends
might think i am realy MOODY in real life .I asure you all nothing could further from the truth.
Sorry to any one whos name i dident mention i am thinking of you all.
      All my love MOODY


----------



## RSMUM

Welcome Caroline! Best of luck with your tx.

How are you all doing?Giggly - brill to hear that your surro meet up went well.Owe you an IM..

How's everyone else? Lost in Xmas prep madness like me?!


----------



## Jaydi

Hi all

Welcome back Caroline.  How exciting to be having treatment in the new year - that’s only about a month away!!  We should be starting soon too but no donor yet  

Rsmum – grrrr says it all perfectly !  

Moody – yes!  what is the connection between block tubes and brain function?  I studied human anatomy & physiology and this never came up in class!  From now on I will whip out the ‘End of discussion’ banner –as you say  it’s so important to interrupt such nonsense.  

This is just a quickie – my back is killing me but I don’t know why – I’m even wondering if it’s a bug and not an injury.  Anyway sitting down is the worst.  But just wanted to pop in and check you’re all surviving the Xmas prep madness  

I’ve got my teenage God-daughter coming to stay for the weekend.  I guess it’ll be shopping, shopping, shopping?  I’m not very experienced with teenage girls – except for having been one once!  Things aren’t going so well at home so I think there are high expectations that Aunty Jaydi can say something fabulous, wave her fairy godmother wand and they’ll all transform into a kind and loving family where yelling, door slamming and 'whatevers' will be a distant memory.  So no pressure then…  Any tips?  

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MOODY

HI ABROADIES, how are you all?   i suppose everyone has got the christmas shopping bug  
there just does not seem to be anough hours in the day. But i  think that could be a good thing,
it will keep our minds distracted. Jaydi, its lovely to hear your having your goddaugher for the weekend.
I myself have a teenage niece, often comes to stay with me whom i adore.
She too has promlems at home, but her problems seem to be mother- daugher conflicts.
When she comes to me she to thinks that i am great! and realy gets what shes all about, while on the 
other hand , she thinks her mother is out of touch, - oldfashioned- dose- not care ect ect....
When she is with me, i always try to point out, her parrents good points, i tell her its because they care
thats why they are hard on her, if they did not love and cherish her they would not care what she has done.
As for her mother being old fashioned and out of touch.
I try to explain that her mum has 3 other kids at home, and also trys to keep down a part-time job, an maybe
has not the time, todo all the girlie things that we do.
I think i have got this point across to her, so the arguments are not so bad these days, can-not wait till she
stays with us again, so i can spoil her rotten.
Jaydi hope your back gets better soon   hope you have not got a bug.  
About myself DH. passport came back no promlems   but as i predicted my photo was not suitable
as the photographer, took my photo to close, so my application was sent back, so probbly will not get it 
until the 20 Dec   i suppose i should not moan after all it is the season to be jolly 
Love MOODY.


----------



## Jaydi

Moody thank you – I fancy being ‘cool’ in the eyes of someone young! Or don't they say cool anymore?    Thanks for your insight.  Sorry you haven’t got your passport yet – they are so strict with the photos these days.  Not long now though.

I’ve been to the chiropractor this afternoon and she’s worked miracles.  It’s not a bug just my back was all locked up and now I can move again!!!!   Phew!  That was horrible.

Love to all – have a great weekend  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have been MIA for about a week and promise to read up soon and post replies to everyone.
Lesleyj, AlmaMay, 11th hour was lovely to see you.
RSMUM- thanks for the long IM

I just wanted to quickly pass on this article about Asherman's syndrome as I know I have mentioned this before as a problem that can arise after D and C or other uterine surgeries. The group owner pushed very hard for this article. It is on timesonline.co.uk (search asherman if the link does not work).

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/features/article3025016.ece

b123

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## MOODY

Hi  Abroadies,   where are you all gone? still in bed! or more christmas shopping 
have all mine done now...thank-god   keeping my mind off the dam passport  
I am beginning to think that my head must be too big for the dam thing)   I must of put on more
 then i thought,    might of known dh. passport photo would be ok,  i wonder do
our dh, relise what we realy go though! what with moods, weight, all the drugs going into our bodies,
injections,  my dh, was very good he did all the injections for me, as i hate them, cant even look.
He got so good at it, i think he was injoying it   playing at being (nurse)   put when it comes
to them having  anyting done, they are like babies   yet we have to have stange doctors, nurses,
looking up our you know whats   and poking about, sorry for going on about it.
But when i saying to dh, its nice to have a rest from it all, before  we start tt, in spain, what do you think he said
(your a woman) you should be used to it all by now   But i just cant! but hopefully it will be worth it in the end
i am thinking positive,   as for DH, we do love each other and are in it to the end.  
Jaydi thats great news about your back, glad you are feeling better,  
b123, thanks for passing on the article about A,S  I found it very interesting, 
Lara how are you, looking after yourself ihope   and Rsmum hope you are well, must sigh off now, thinking of you all, happy shopping.   Love MOODY.


----------



## MOODY

Sorry everyone, dont want to be a pain! but would love more BUBBLES,  
PLEASE!! thanks MOODY.


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I haven't posted much lately and I thought it was time I updated you all about where I am with things...

Our IVF treatment has ended and my DH and I are moving forward positively with adoption. We are both very excited and nervous about this. We are desperately sad that ED (and SD) hasn't worked for us but we have thanks to Spain had some wonderful opportunities that we could never have had in the UK. 

To be perfectly honest I find it harder and harder to post as more and more people arrive, get their BFP's and move on while I have been stuck in limbo land for years. I am sorry if that sounds mean and as if I am jealous. I don't mean it nastily at all - I am always pleased to see a BFP especially for those who have terrible struggles to achieve them but I just wish I could have been successful too and that I could bring success for a few of my fellow abroadies who have also had a really tough time (you know who you are.)

Anyway I'm moving onward and hopefully upward ... I think it takes special people to be adoptive parents to a child who may have had a terrible start in life and I hope and pray that my DH and I are up to the job and that our social workers think we are too. So while I have sadly given up the idea of having a pregnancy and birth but I am still very hopeful that I will fulfill my dream and be someone's mum.

I will check in on you all from time to time but not on the daily basis that I have been used to. Hopefully the adoption board will be my more regular home. 
From the bottom of my heart I thank all of you for your advice, support and friendship. 

Lots of Love
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Crusoe,
Glad to see you and DH have some plans to be parents cos you will be brilliant. I'm so sorry for your loss though, and that you haven't been successful.   You've given treatment your absolute all though, hun and`I'm so sad it hasn't worked for you but I know you'll make some very lucky child/children's lives very happy. You have been such a big support to lots of us and I'd feel really sad if we didn't all keep in touch somehow. Bluebell and I were talking about a Golden Oldies thread for those of us who've been around a long time, however our stories have turned out and while we wouldn't probably call in all the time we could keep up with the friends we've made over quite difficult times in our lives. Don't know what you think ? 

Here's to a very successful adoption and you having your forever family soon.   

Give me a   any time and then I can pick your brains on adoption.

Lots of love and hugs
Giggly
xx


----------



## MOODY

Hi crusoe,  i am so sorry to hear that you were unsuccessful with your tx,
but you put your heart and soul into it, any it can never be said that you did not try
your hardest. I am  so happy that you and dh have decided to go ahead with adoption,
the children will be so loved by you and dh   and that you will be the prefect mum
and dad. and dont be silly everyone understands and you dont sound mean/jealous, we all
go though it whatever stage in our jounneys we are all at, no one knows whats going to happen
and how its all going to end up.We are all in limbo, waiting....
take care.x
hi gigglygirl i hope you will be able to make that big decission,  and that was a great idea starting up the
Golden Oldies thread, just had a nosey) at it  great 
crusoe, gigglygirl, will be thinking of you both, what strong women you are.  
Love MOODY. XX


----------



## Sofia26

Crusoe

I just wanted to say, that ive read alot of your posts and wanted to say that i think you're a very special person and any child will be luck to call you mummy. I think you will be fantastic and it'll come very naturally to you because of your caring nature. Good luck on your new journey and i wish you all the luck in the world.

Sofia


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies.

Crusoe-  I want to wish you every possible chance at adoption and a lovely baby or child to mother.  I have been here with you on FF for some time and even though we never met in person I just am sure you will be a great mom and any child would be so lucky to have you both as parents.  I know it is a hard step to take ( we had started out looking at adoption before IVF) but I am sure there is also much hope to be found in this new part of your journey. 

I like GG idea of the golden oldies and hope we continue to check in on each other there in the future.  I have been reluctant myself to leave this board as have not wanted to leave behind those that have been here with me so long through so much and given so much support.  I wanted to always keep supporting you and the other ladies.
Hopefully you and GG will be able to bounce things off each other as you go through the stages of adoption and will be a help and support that way.  

Lara- sending you a big hug a bit late but I feel you probably could still use one.  

Jaydi- my personal phone book has bee reduced to an extra thin version in the past several years.  Fertility treatment seems to have that effect.  Maybe it is a good thing.  Nothing like sensitive situations to bring out the best or worst in people.  These people are not friends, communicated with you in a cowardly way, and seem to be quite self righteous and superior in the way they feel they can tell you what is right for you.  Have had a bit of that myself; probably most of us have.  Best to try to forget about these people... you don't need that.  Choose your friends carefully now... those you can trust and count on and are fully supportive.  It may not be many but it will be the best way to protect yourself from further upsets and disappointments.

LesleyJ- I hope DH is home and your computer is fixed soon!  
Hello to everyone else.  Safarigirl ( did you get my email?) RSMUm, AlmaMAy, Bluebell, SashaB, Bell, Caroline, Moody, Kittycat, 11th hour, Mrs Bunny, Jules, Roze, Dawn and everyone else still following here.

Have woken up with a rotten cold to add to the cough that never seems to go away.  I continue to have rotten sleep so likely why I am catching everything.  Next week will be busy and not sure how much posting able to do in next few weeks, months but will try to follow at least.  Also welcome all PM or emails.

Happy pre-Holiday time to everyone and hope you can avoid the stress and strain of it.... and just enjoy the spirit of it all instead.
Love,

Bonnie


----------



## MOODY

Hi Abroadies,   where is everyone!!!  
Bonnie, so sorry to to hear your not feeling well, and cant sleep, hope your feeling better soon  
And try not to work to hard, look after the little ones    thinging of you all)
 . take care. Love MOODY.X


----------



## Lara B

Hi Ladies

Thanks again for all your kind supportive words at this really difficult time.  

Bonnie - hope you get rid of that cough and cold soon, some of them are so hard to shake at the moment.

Crusoe - so pleased that you've been able to reach a decision about adoption, I think that it is a very brave step you've taken, one that I'm not ready for yet as I've heard my local adoption centre is not very helpful.  Do you have to wait so many months after IVF before they will take you on?

Jaydi, hope you get the call that you have a donor soon, it would be nice to have something to look forward to after Christmas.  Glad your back is feeling better.

Welcome Caroline, you'll find lots of help and support on this thread.

Well I've just heard that a close friend who was ready for her first IVF appointment has got pregnant.  I knew something like this would happen - you know when you have that feeling.  Also a parent of one of the kids in my class is pregnant - they seem to be able to pop em out like peas.  So feeling very down today, one of those "why can't it happen to me" situations.  Still don't know the way forward for us.  Am waiting for Ruth to email us with an evaluation from Dr B about our cycle.  Don't really know what medical assessments I could have that would help - had hysterosocopy which was fine, its only the endo that I think may be stopping things implant properly even though its on the outside not the inside.  

As for festivities - I don't have the inclination really.  There's only me and DH for Christmas dinner as dad is going away probably.  No other real family to speak of.  We've put up the tree, but it's just for show really.  Anyway, time for a shower, try not to think too much about it.  

Love to all 

Lara xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been around for a while. Work has been manic and seems to have taken over our lives lately!!

Crusoe - My very special buddy. I'm so sorry I haven't been there for you on this last cycle. You and your DH are so brave. You have done absolutely everything possible on the DE route and I'm so sorry that it hasn't worked out for you. But, it must be so exciting to know that on the adoption route you will be a Mum and Dad. I'm so excited also for the lucky child/children that will be lucky enough to have you as their parents. I would really love to keep in touch if that's okay with you? I will love to here how you are getting on on your new journey....I wish you lots of love and luck, xxxx P.S. Don't forget our joint dream...it still stands okay?

GG - Hi hun! Hope you are okay? I think the idea that you and Bluebelle had about the  'Oldies' thread is a great idea. There are a few of us left!! Would love to meet up again soon. Let me know when you are free?

Bluebelle - Hiya. How you doing? Hoe you are all well. would love to meet up with you too soon. Let me know when you are next free?xx

Bonnie - Good to hear from you. Hope you are okay?x

Jaydi - Hope you hear about your donor soon,x

Caroline - Welcome!x

Moody - Hiya. Got to say I love your posts!

Hi to Rsmum,Mrs Bunny,Lara,Almamay,Ms Minerva, and all my lovely FF buddies!

Love,
Bel,xxx


----------



## safarigirl

crusoe, just read your post, please do pop in as i would miss you terribly ... i am glad you have a road to follow, i agree with you on it takes special people to adopt (I hope so, as i hope to do this as well!!).  I am always here to talk to, and you can always IM me and we can chat via email as well ...  I have very positive experiences from people around me who have adopted, one in particlar who adopted a boy who was about 9 - when i see him now at 16, his development, his humour, i know what a special person my friend was (and him).  
With special love and hugs to you, you are such a special person and have certainly created a space in my heart ....

big hello to all the abroadies, goldies, silvers and coppers!

Wishing everyone a very restive, peaceful christmas period.  Draw your loved ones around you, hug them tight, love yourself even more for the courage you have shown on a daily basis on this ff road -  and know that 2008 is a new year, once again glistening with possibility and freshness ... time to wipe 2007 out for those of you who have faced difficulty and embrace a new year ...


----------



## Misty C

Hope you don't mind an old codger of an 'abroadie' gatecrashing and wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and a stonking 2008.

I try to pop in every now and then to see how you are doing, its such a great thread and the humour and support given here never fails to lift my spirits.

Have a good one. 

Love 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## roze

Dear all,

We will be away from tomorrow, so I wanted to take this opportunity to wish all Abroadies a wonderful Xmas and New Year. 

I can't add anything to what Safarigirl has so eloquently said, so I won't try, other than to say that circumstances do change, and miracles can indeed happen. 

Believe in yourself and your quest for a child, whether it be through IVF, natural conception, DE , or adoption, particularly when at times others may try and de rail your attempts and bureaucracy gets in the way. If one road does not lead to success, others may do so.  

All the best for 2008,  and here's to success in whatever road you decide to take.

roze


----------



## MOODY

Hi  Abroadies,    how are you all keeping, i hope everyone is well,
no time to mention everyone by name. got my passport yesterday  
contacted I.M. yesterday hoping for them to confirm a date in febuary, i will post again when i have more news about the date.
all my love, MOODY xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi All - computer is now in pieces on the dining table and husband is ordering bits to repair it, but since they are coming via e-bay, I reckon he will be back off again to Italy long before they arrive.  Oh dear - I'll just have to keep sneaking a peek here at work and hope it doesn't get me sacked!

Crusoe - I will keep everything crossed for you with the adoption process, someone out there will be soooooo lucky to have you as a mum - I'll miss you on here though!

Jaydi - Hope your back has stayed in the correct position and the shopping weekend went well and you have obtained the cool aunty badge!

RSMUM - hope you are blooming!

Caroline - welcome and good luck - sounds like we will be having tx at the same time in January so fingers crossed that it is a good start to the year for both of us!

Moody - great that your passport arrived, and hope you have had your cycle confirmed.

Sasha - how are you doing - are the swimmers on their way yet? Still so angry at the upset all this red tape has caused you.....

B123 - Sorry to read that you have another bug on top of the previous one plus still suffering with that achey pectoral muscle - I hope you get better soon as it must be so tiring to be ill for so long.  Cyber hug to you and one to DD - she is so gorgeous!

Roze - I know I am too late and you have already gone away, but belated wishes for a great Christmas and New Year to you.

Lara - More big hugs to you, wish there was something I could do to make you feel better.  I have just heard that Bourne Hall are trialling an injectable drug to aid implantation (LIF - anyone have more info?), so I will be on to my clinic to see how/when I can get it - maybe ask Ruth.....

GG - It still makes me smile about your worry re: leaving the interactive whiteboard on and your post being projected for all and sundry to see!  I am just paranoid about getting caught at work as one of our chaps has a habit of creeping up very quietly on people just because he was overendowed with the nosey gene (and only with the nosey gene I think)!

Hi and love to Almamay, Bel, Mrs Bunny, Mrs Minerva, Safarigirl (& Frida), Bluebell, Misty C, Newday and anyone else I have missed off of that list.

This is my last day at work before the xmas break, so unless DH's spares arrive, I am without a computer over Christmas - I just want to say that I will miss you all terribly, but every single one of you amazing group of people are really dear to me, and my wish is that those of us who need to can all put 2007 behind us and look forward to loads of BFPs and success in 2008.

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## MOODY

Hi  Abroadies,   just poped on to let you all know, that I.M. emailed
us today, to confirm my 1st appointment,   which is on the 5th of feb, at 4.pm  
I am so impatient cant wait to get started!  just like to thank everyone who supported
me while i was waiting for my PASSPORT   you are all truely great ladies,
i will post again and speak to everyone individualy, when i have time, got to rush now.
All my love MOODY XXXX


----------



## alanelaine

Hi to everybody and a merry Christmas to you all.

Hopefully 2008 brings you everything you’re looking for.

We're definite old timers on this thread and haven't posted for some time as we've had all our treatment on hold for the past year.

For those of you who were following our saga we’d just like to update you; on Tuesday we were declared fibroid-free confirming that the laser surgery was completely successful.  This brings to an end nearly three years of treatments which were doomed to fail and nearly a decade of trying to conceive mostly without any real likelihood of success.  Not to mention miscarriages and all the rest of it!

We’ve let AV know and we’re planning to go out next year in late spring although we’ve not made any firm arrangements with the clinic at this time.

To be honest we’re at the stage of wondering if it’s nearly time to move on but, as this will be our first attempt with any real possibility of success, we feel we have to give it at least one chance.

Hope this finds you all well and ready for the festive break.

A&E


----------



## Jaydi

Helloooo everyone!  

I’ve been kept away from my computer because of my sore back but it’s easing off now thank goodness.

So what have I missed?

Hello A&E – Welcome back!  Wishing you good luck for the Spring – that’s the perfect time to make babies isn’t it?  

Moody – you have a date!  That’s great.  And you have a passport!  That’s very important too!  How exciting.  

Lesley – I think you are a marvel managing to send us all a message while at work.  Thanks very much.  Yes I was a cool aunty in the end  I think  – I tried my best and the shopping was a big hit.  I couldn’t get out of bed the morning after my God daughter left though – it’s hard work being that cool!  Hope your computer is back in one piece sooooon!

Roze – Hope you have a lovely Christmas with little Ella.

Misty – It’s good to hear from you.  Good luck with your adoption journey.  Let us know how you are getting on.  So many of us are considering adoption and we’d love to know more.  I agree with you the humour on ‘abroadies’ is the best.  

Safarigirl – Thank you for your lovely Christmas message – I agree with everything you say.  Have a wonderful Christmas with little Frida. 

Bel – thanks for your message.  I have news!  We have heard about our donor and will be there in Feb!  Can’t help dreaming of a Valentine’s baby.  Have start BCP so we’re back on that rollercoaster.  Lots of love to you Bel x

Lara – Big hugs to you.  I know what you mean about not having the inclination for the festivities.  It’s so very tough when our friends fall pregnant – we are happy for them and deeply hurt all at once.  It’s so hard. But we FF know what it’s like – you’re not on your own.  I’m finding it hard when I see other women with a bump this Christmas – I’m supposed to have a bump too!!!!  I can’t stand it on the tv either and that’s usually a soap star with a cushion up her jumper!  

Bonnie – thanks for your support about the thin phone book!  Everything you say is so true.  Much appreciated.  How are you feeling now?  Hope the cold has eased off now.  I love it that you have a Christmas bump! – isn’t it funny how selective my envy is?  Big hugs to you x 
Thanks for the link about Asherman’s – a good article.

Giggly – love the festive COAR – love the Golden Oldies  

Sofia – Hope all is going well for you.

Mrs Bunny ?  Are you off yodelling somewhere?    Hope you’re having a great time.

Crusoe – I am so sorry to hear of your recent loss.  And at the same time I am so very excited to hear you are thinking about adoption.  You will be a wonderful forever mummy – believe me the social workers will be thrilled to hear from you.  All the luck in the world to you both.  Like everyone else I have so appreciated your posts here – maybe you don’t realise just how you have touched us and helped us.  I am relieved you will be a golden girl next door – I’m looking forward to hearing about a wonderful 2008 opening up for you.  From the bottom of my heart too – thank you.  

Lots of love everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

Sorry, I've just been lurking because I found it too hard to post the last few weeks. It doesn't look like I am going to get the go-ahead to ship Dh's swimmers in time for this next cycle and it also looks like it the application could even be refused altogether. This is making what is a painful time of the year, even more so as it makes the loss of my Dh more acute. 

Love to everyone. Sorry I can't be more positive. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Dear Sasha,  I am so sorry to hear this.  I hope 2008 brings more hope in respect of your next cycle.
What has happened to you is a bureaucratic nightmare.  If I can help in any way please let me know.  Happy to chat on IM's.


roze


----------



## RSMUM

Dear Sasha,

I am so, so sorry to read this - what a crazy, horrid, situation to be in - I so hope things change in 2008 - as Roze said, if there's anything I can do to help - you know where to find me.

I wish I could be of more comfort to you at this difficult time, I just hope, that it may help, in some small way to know that we're all thinking of you and wishing you the best.

Take care,

D X


----------



## Jaydi

Sasha I am so very sorry to hear you still have a hold up with your treatment.  We have all been willing it to all go smoothly for you – you don’t deserve this !  The stress must be awful.  Big hugs to you.  And yes this time of year must be extra painful and you must miss your DH terribly. xxx
Do you have someone fighting your corner to get the go-ahead?  This is too hard on your own.
Please make use of us here anytime you need.  It’s not about being positive here – it’s about support!  And we are all behind you with this.  I hope by next Christmas the world will look a very different place for you, but it must be so very hard right now.  
Lots of love to you and Bella 
Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha, so very sorry and also very angry   to hear what you are going through.

As Jaydi says, I do hope that someone can help you with this.

Remember we are all here for you. I hope that your darling Bella will make your Christmas a little brighter.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

I just want to wish all my Abroadie friends a very Happy Christmas!   

Big   to all the lovely Abroadies whose dreams came true in 2007 - you are my inspiration! If you could share some   and get those Christmas fairies to sprinkle some in my direction, I would be very grateful!  

Also thinking of those for who 2007 has not been so kind, myself included, and who are approaching Christmas with the pain of loss, in all of its different forms.....

Big hugs to you  

and roll on 2008 and may all our Christmas wishes come true!     

To steal a phrase from Jaydi "You are all phenomenal"!!!!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Without wishing to steal everything Jules has already said, may I please say exactly the same?!

Happy Chrimbo everyone, I hope you all have a lovely time and that 2008 brings everyone all the happiness you could wish for. Onwards and upwards and all that.  

                          

Will miss you all over the festive season as won't be logging on- have a lovely time everyone.    
Loads of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Sasha- I meant to reply to you first as I think the way you've had to fight to use your DH's sperm is outrageous, but I was a dippy girl and got distracted by the flashy smilies.  

Anyway, I hope things take a turn for the better for you and that you can somehow manage to achieve your dreams in 2008. I know Christmas will be hard for you and I'm sending you massive hugs.   I also know you'll really appreciate little Bella and that she'll have a lovely Christmas with her Mummy.  

Here's to a fab 2008 and a poke in the eye for bureaucracy.  
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## MOODY

Hi Abroadies,   wishing all my ff  a merry christmas, and most fertile, prosperous 2008 
Dear sasha,  im so sorry to hear of your bad news, what can i say that the other ff's havent already said.
i hope 2008 makes your dreams come true, lot of love to you and little bella 

Jaydi-thats great news about your donor,   what excelent timing, how romantic i hope you have your valentine baby.
good luck in 2008.

Giggly and bluebell- all the best for 2008 for whatever you decide, thank you for the golden oldies thread.   

Sofia- what a wonderfull christmas your going to have with your lovley beanie on board for 2008   

Bonnie- i hope you are feeling much better, take care with your lovley twins on board     for 2008

Rsmum- take good care of yourself for 2008.

Lara- what can i say that has not already been said, i'm sending you a big hug   
always remember we are all here for you, all the best for 2008.

Rosa and little ella happy christmas and happy new year.

Lesley- hope your dh buys you a new computer for christmas   all the best for 2008.

and all the other abroadies, Almay,Jules,Mrs bunny,Dawn,Ms minevere and all the others i've forgot to mention, wishing you all a verry happy christmas and a happy new year! 
love MOODY xx


----------



## RSMUM

MASSIVE XMAS WISHES TO YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## safarigirl

sasha i am so sorry that you have to digest this news at christmas ... may bella provide some small comfort to you, and i hope that the new year brings with it a resolution to this silliness on the side of bureacracy. Big hugs to you as i am sure the loss of your dh is difficult at the time of year ... thinking of you and sending you much love and thoughts

to all the abroadies, the best of christmas, hopefully a time to let the year slip by, enjoy the day, savour in love and life, and know that a new year beckons .... i will be thinking of you all as i drink some champagne tonight, toast you all in my thoughts and as always hold fast the dream (whichever course that may take) for all of you ...  thank you for letting me share in your lifes, the pain, the highs, the lows, the joy ... it is a priveledge to be part of this forum, and to know that such wonderful women are alive and well.  Knowing all of you, and your stories has changed my life, the way i think, and act.  

So HAPPY CHRISTMAS WONDERFUL WOMEN .....


----------



## MrsBunny

OMG, I've just lost my post and will have to do it again! 

We've just been on a lovely mini-break to Switzerland - it was so nice to get on the plane and realise we were going abroad just for the fun of it - not to be worrying about tx, meds etc. We have a good time (even walking up the hills was good) and although the weather in the town was a bit disappointing, we had a lovely sunny day in the mountains at Gstaad enjoying all the snowy scenery. Didn't get to do any yodelling though Jaydi!

There's been so many posts since I last posted, so forgive me if I don't mention you all....

Giggly, you are so brave for deciding to move on to something else and I'm really glad that you feel comfortable with the surrogacy group and hope it gives you the strength to carry on with your dream in the way that is best for you. Also, love the Golden Oldies idea - not sure if I count as one yet but I'll be reading your news and popping in from time to time if that's ok. Know you're not posting over Xmas so hope your Alpine trip was splendid  

Crusoe, you are also brave for moving on and deciding to have a go at adopting, and I know that this new exciting step in your journey will give you the determination to do as much as you can to be a mummy to somone who needs you. I too will miss your posts (this goes for GG too), your advice and experience and friendliness have been great - thanks a million  

Bluebell, how are you doing? I hope you're having some quality time with your DH right now and look forward to hearing from you sometime. xxx

Jaydi - what can I say?! You are a super mega poster! It's great that you have a donor now and something to look forward to and plan for in the New Year. Actually I won't be far behind you as we're back at Ceram in Feb - I think it's the week after you! Will post more on the Ceram chat thread. Hello also to the other Ceramies waiting in the wings - Larkles and Poopy to name but two. xxx

Sasha, my heart goes out to you - I cannot imagine how you are feeling right now. It's terrible to be not in control of something so important and I sincerely hope that 2008 brings better news for you. xxx

Well I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and although it is difficult at this time of year, hope everyone manages to have some good times over the holiday period.
And let's hope that 2008 brings us all some much needed luck, whether we are persuing our dreams via whatever means, living them, or have different dreams to concentrate on now.
Sorry to pinch what you said Safarigirl, but what you said about being priviledged to be part of this forum of wonderful women is true - it has made me think and act differently and I'm sure I'm a slightly different person that I was when I first found you all.

So lots and lots of love and luck to everyone - Bonnie, Sasha, Giggly Girl, Bluebell, Crusoe, RSMUM, Lara, Bel, Jaydi, Safarigirl, Moody, Jules, Lesleyj, AlmaMay, WWAV, Dawn, Roze, Sofia, Caroline in Genva, Misty, Alan&Elaine, Larkles, Radnorgirl,  and anyone else reading.

        

Mrs Bunny xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget

I just wanted to pop on and wish all you lovely abroadies

the very best of Christmas's and New Years

I hope you receive everything you wish for in 2008

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE AND MAY 2008 BRING THE FULFILLMENT OF OUR DREAMS

Love Sasha xxx


----------



## Lara B

Just wanted to wish all abroadies a very merry christmas, and hope you all have a fabulous new year.

         

Lara xx


----------



## three_stars

Hello to all lovely Abroadies!  I do hope everyone is having some nice family and friends's time right now or at least enjoying a break from work!!!!

My DD and I still struggling with illnesses and have spent Christmas morning at emergency with ear drum burst again.  We did have a lovely time with nieghbors on 24th eve though and we are snuggled into warmth of new pjs, soft bathrobes and new DVDs...just trying to get well.

So many of you have had such highs and lows this past year.  I can only make a wish that all Abroadies only have highs to celebrate from now on. 

Sasha B  My heart goes out to you with the struggles you have to face from red tape on top of the normal IVF ones.

LesleyJ-  I should have thought to have Santa send you one of those screen gadgets that keeps prying eyes from seeing what you are looking at!  I think it is a special film or something that goes on the screen.  I hope DH is at least home for all the holidays this time.

GG- Love the Santa decor!

Just really want to say thank you once again to all of you for being simply wonderful people.  Your support, advice, kindness and spirit is just amazing and makes me measure my offline friendships now against my online ones.

May 2008 be a blessed one for all of you.

  

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## MOODY

Hi abroadies. 
                just thought i would pop on, and post this wonderfull poem.I read it years ago , and just came across it again
    recently. It is called dont quit , and i feel it might be applicable  to some of the women here on the abroadies thread.
     Who knows i might have to take its meaning on board in the futre myself if all dose not go well in feb (but i hope not)
       Any way heres the poem .I hope it will inspire some of you lovely ladies.
                                           
                                         When things go wrong as they sometimes will,
                                          when the road your trudging seems all uphill,
                                         when funds are low and the debts are high,
                                          And you want to smile, but you have to sigh,
                                           When care is pressing you down a bit
                                            Rest if you must, but dont you quit.

                                           Life is queer with its twists and its turns,
                                             As everyone of us sometimes learns,
                                              And many a failure turns about
                                           When they might have won,had they stuck it out.
                                           Dont give up though the pace seems slow,
                                             You may succeed with another blow.

                                                Often the struggler has given up
                                           When she might have have captured the victors cup,
                                         And she learned too late when the night came down,
                                            How close she was to the golden crown.

                                             Success is failure turned inside out
                                           The silver tint in the clouds of doubt
                                          And you never can tell how close you are,
                                           It may be near when it seems so far,
                                         So stick to the fight when your hardest hit,
                                        Its when things seem worst that you must not quit!

                                                    Author Unknown

PS . Bonnie so sorry to here about you and your dds illness. Make sure you both keep warm , and snug. Sending you both a BIG 
   . All my love MOODY.X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Moody, that is lovely, thanks for sharing it with us!

Bonnie/b123 just wanted to send you and your DD biggest hugs and my very best wishes for DD to make a speedy recovery - you really have both been through it recently.



Jules
xxx


----------



## bluebell

A big fat belated happy Christmas from me to all of you lovelies !!
      

I am sending you all my love and mountains of peace and good luck for 2008.  I have been honoured to share so much with you all and abroadies is so precious to me.  Loads of love to you all.....
............and special thoughts to Sasha and Crusoe.  You are both such beautiful people and deserve the best.  Crusoe, I hope you will stay in touch !, e.g. with the Golden Oldies' thread.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Just a quick post from me as I am off on holiday tomorrow with my DH and my parents - we have booked a cottage by the sea, so plenty of long walks for us and cosy evenings by a log fire I hope.

I just wanted to thank-you all for your friendship and support this year. There seems to have been lots of wonderful BFP's and lovely babies born this year which is just fantastic - 2007 will definately be a year to remember for lots of abroadies! 
Personally speaking it has been a horrible and really tough year. I know unfortunately that I am not alone in this, so here's hoping that 2008 brings the joys of motherhood to lots more of us and good things to all abroadies.

Again - thanks for being there ...

Love and luck for the new year       









crusoe
xxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - have a fab holiday!   See you on the Golden Oldies!

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

All the best to you all and Happy New Year! 

X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Happy New Year to all my Abroadie friends!










May all our dreams come true in 2008!  

And for the many like myself for whom 2007 has been particularly bad....

Good riddance!


----------



## MOODY

Hi all my lovely Abroadies        
HAPPY NEW YEAR   MAY 2008 BRING US THE BABIES, THAT WE CAN LOVE  
GOD KNOWS THERE IS MORE THEN ENOUGH LOVE THAT WE CAN GIVE, SO HERES HOPING
THAT EVERYONE IS SUCCESSFUL IN 2008.
ALL MY LOVE MOODY.   
PS.off to bed now....... too much ..... 
lots of   to everyone  
Oooooo DH, has just fell over in the bathroom    have to go now and give him a hand.   .


----------



## Fidget

New home this way Ladies

------------------------------>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123773.0


----------

